# June Jitterbugs- 2013, 51 babies born 27 boys, 24 girls (145 on the Way)



## Jellycat

Let's Wait Our Pregnancies Together!!

23 :blue: 16 :pink: 10 :yellow: 



*~*June 1st*~*
loubear1
ArchangelLou
Babybaba
OmiOmen

*~*June 2nd*~*
:blue: :blue: Jewelsbaby81 :blue: :blue: Luke 6lb 3oz and Sebastian 4lb 13oz born 10th May 2013 :baby:
raelynn
kpk
m79
Kendi :blue:  Nathaniel born 7th June 2013, 8lbs 4oz :baby:
shyia
:yellow: NDH :pink: Chloe Brenda born 6th June 2013 6lb 15 1/2 oz  :baby:
Dwagg
Whatsername

*~*June 3rd*~*
:yellow: :yellow: shobbs :blue: :blue: Oli :angel: and Sebastian born 18th March 2013 :angel: :baby:
OliveLove :blue:
feleccya
Bubsta
6footnoodle
tracyy
Lamont
daffyduck
DJBSCANNON
Ghost
june2013
:pink: s4t :pink: baby girl born 28th May 2013 weighing 8lb 12oz :baby:
littlemss84 :pink:  Aoife born 2nd June 2013, 7lb 12oz  :baby:
:blue: lisaloo82 :blue:Noah James born 12th June 2013, 7lb 11oz  :baby:

*~*June 4th*~*
MissAnnabelle
luxoire
dkyre
stillwait78
spring_baby
:blue: Mellie1988 :blue:  Ollie born 8th June 2013, 8lb 14oz  :baby:
LeahJ7712 - Scan 30th Jan
NicollaTTC - Scan 22nd Jan

*~*June 5th*~*
USAF_WIFE :pink:  Fallon born 29th May 2013, 7lb 4oz :baby:
Babylagg
noodlebumxx
Mother of 4
optimistic1
baby1988
Alison Hedley Joshua :angel: born 17th April 2013, 3lb 6oz :angel:
:blue: Adriansmama :blue: Jaxton born 7th may , 7lbs 15oz  :baby:
Taurus8484 :yellow:
JWandBump

*~*June 6th*~*
MrsCeder
Annie77
TwoRDue
mnonie
AmyWatty
beo2012 :pink: :pink: Claire Elizabeth 5lb 3oz , Charlotte Mae 4lb 7oz born 8th May 2013 :baby:
shellyt
purpleblond
Hopeful193
Crumpet
xxyjadexx :pink:  Muneera born 16th June 2013, 9lbs :baby:
tag74 :pink: Lucy Olive born 3rd June 2013, 8lb 8oz :baby:
:pink: 2ndtimelucky :pink: Betsie born 12th June 2013, 7lb 2oz :baby:
alanjabam

*~*June 7th*~*
Wifey1013
Blzgak
Lillybee
ycantigetpg
smiffy85
Logan's Mum :blue:
:pink: Sumday3 :pink:  Blossom born 1st June 2013, 7lb 7oz :baby:
libbyam2003 :blue:

*~*June 8th*~*
FerdalongGirl
mme
RexyI
Mikylamarina
Rwethereyet
Tillywoos
Trix
KittyLover12
:blue: 28329 :blue: George JuniorBorn 8th June 2013, 8lb 2oz :baby:

*~*June 9th*~*
Emily1989
:blue: :blue: CottlestonPie :blue: :blue:  Dylan 6lb 7oz and Eddie 6lb 12oz born 29th May 2013  :baby:
Mel_25
Mercy2
lilybella27
Kirstyt88
:pink: Greenlady :pink:Greta Daphne born 16th June 2013, 6lb 10oz  :baby:
Carly.C :pink: Macie Nicole born 31st May 2013, 7lb 3oz  :baby:

*~*June 10th*~*
kiwicali
xdxxtx
amber8
omgamandaa
ani (through the 13th)
abcd1234baby
Harpy
stevies_girls
Anidae :yellow: :yellow:
Eniala
TRINITY25_99
jellybean87 :yellow:

*~*June 11th*~*
ecobear
mrsirish
Keriwak
kiwiana
cautious :blue:
:blue: danielle1984 :blue: Miguel born 21st June 2013, 7lbs 2oz  :baby:


*~*June 12th*~*
RnRmom
Athena
Polita76
Poysenivye
:pink: rowleypolie :pink: Emma Jean born 6th June 2013  :baby:
kezza

*~*June 13th*~*
kota
msp_teen :blue:  Marco Bynum born 4th June 2013, 6lb 10oz :baby:
njb1113
nzjade
Milchris77
mommy1985
:yellow: Medzi :blue:  Nathaniel Joseph born May 24th 7lb 15oz  :baby:
itsme122
Nabo86 - scan 22nd Jan

*~*June 14th*~*
:pink: Lisasmith :pink:Lila Kate born 28th May 2013, 6lb  :baby:
Shellgirl :pink:
:pink: Kellya009 :pink:Georgia Susie born 21st June 2013 7lb 13oz  :baby:
MrsFernihough
jtj1054 :blue:  Neylan born 24th May 2013, 6lb 3oz  :baby:

*~*June 15th*~*
:pink: MumMumMum :pink:  Amelia Hope born 17th June 2013, 8lb  :baby:
tracy546
:blue: Jadey121 :blue: Jack born 7th June 2013, 6lb 12oz  :baby:
:blue: Irvine12 :blue: Archie born 9th April 2013, 3lb 7oz :baby:
Amybe :blue:  Reuben Oscar born 6th June 2013, 8lb 8oz :baby:

*~*June 16th*~*
pixelmh
MummyImogene
chellebelle8
Parabellum :pink: Isabel born 11th June 2013 :baby:
snuggles82
Cowgirl1357
Mitzee
:yellow: Jellycat :pink:Florence born 24th June 2013 , 9lb 10oz :baby:
MustBeMummy :blue:
Ambivalent :blue:

*~*June 17th*~*
CTandbump
wantingabump
fuzzybear
anneliese
:blue: Groovychick :blue:Joshua born 22nd June 2013, 9lb 4oz:baby:

*~*June 18th*~*
JuneMummy2
Julesillini8
xforuiholdonx
mummie2be
Isismoon
:yellow: ttcnewb :pink:Violet Jean born 7th May 2013, 5lb 2oz :baby:
xJessie91x :blue:
Teenmommy15 :pink:

*~*June 19th*~*
Milty
Jcliff :pink:Grace Ann born 20th June 2013, 8lb 12oz :baby:
_Lexi_
torch2012
lili24 :pink:


*~*June 20th*~*
KBrain3377 :blue:
MissRamejkis
:blue: bunni84 :blue:Mohid born 16th June 2013, 7lbs :baby:
mrshuerta
Abnala
:pink: Sw33tp3a :pink:Eveyn born 25th June 2013, 8lb 6oz :baby:
Kaylamariee :pink:

*~*June 21st*~*
kezia
Mamma_Mia

*~*June 22nd*~*
Limpetsmum :blue:William born 14th June 2013, 7lb 1oz :baby:

*~*June 23rd*~*
babyplease81
:blue: autigers55 :blue: Logan Born 17th June 2013, 6lb 13oz :baby:
:pink: tartlet :pink:Connie Mae born 20th June 2013, 7lb 9oz :baby:
:blue: Yoshy :blue:  Yishai Born 13th June 2013, 6lbs 4oz :baby:

*~*June 24th*~*
rocketb
Tiffylove

*~*June 25th*~*
dreaming118
Sophie22
Victory_78

*~*June 26th*~*
t84
Misslissa :blue:Arlington born 4th July 2013, 7lb 6oz

*~*June 26th*~*
Wifey1988

*~*June 27th*~*
..Julie..
Wriggly

*~*June 28th*~*
Whoopsadaisy :blue: Connor born 29th June 2013, 8lb 10oz :baby:
3Beans
tashalina
penguins
sweetbuthyper
LadyK :blue: Taylor John born 16th June 2013, 8lb 4oz  :baby:
MamaFlick :pink:
MummySS

*~*June 29th*~*
Meadowlark
Squarepants
:pink: Xxenssial :pink:Emelia Grace born 29th June 2013, 6lb 12oz :baby:

*~*June 30th*~*
jen1019

*~*Not in June, but with Us for the Ride*~*
BritneynChris -Jul 2nd
:pink: ProudArmyWife - Jul 2nd :pink:Kyleigh Madisyn born 27th June 2013, 9lb 1oz :baby:

There is a secret group on Facebook for us Jitterbugs
Add https://www.facebook.com/natalie.holden.31. I can add members to the group too
Please state who you are and why friend request if possible please. Natalie can then add you to the group.

*Remembering Our June 2013 Angels*

Spoiler
twilightgeek :angel: Vicky1210 :angel: jbk :angel: brittany12 :angel:
Rachael737 :angel: stuckinoki :angel: TrueBlueBABY :angel: Harleyy :angel:
2011maybebaby :angel: Phantom710 :angel: kel21 :angel: jthro24 :angel:
StarTX :angel: MissMaternal :angel: roomaloo :angel: Safariguri :angel: LornaMJ :angel: MrsPhez :angel: pink mum :angel: Swanny :angel: 
2have4kids :angel: krm2934 :angel:nessaw :angel: angel2012 :angel:
vegasbaby :angel: StefNJunk :angel: jasmineivy :angel: 
sweetmommaof2 :angel: Mizze :angel: klcuk3 :angel: ​




__________________________________________________________________________
I promise to make a really nice first post ASAP. Been busy lately :)


----------



## Phantom710

Bump!


----------



## Krm2934

Due June 7th!! :happydance:


----------



## Phantom710

Yay! Congrats! How are you feeling. No symptoms at all here.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I am due on June 2nd. As far as symptoms go I get an occasional twinge in my breasts, am kinda tired, and have broken out all along my jaw line which sucks. When is everyones first appts? Mine is 10/10. I will be 6 weeks 3 days. Hoping to see a little HB on the ultrasound.


----------



## Krm2934

Phantom710 said:


> Yay! Congrats! How are you feeling. No symptoms at all here.

I am feeling great so far, just a little tired....


----------



## littlemiss84

I'm due 6 June, don't have any symptoms yet. I have my first scan 8 Oct, I will be 5 weeks 4 days


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome! 

Make sure you ladies tell me as soon as you know how many are in there. I'm updating the roll call with dates/headcount.

The surro agency won't let me make an appointment for a scan to see if both babies took until my betas and they aren't until Next Month. Oct. 4th, 8th and 15th


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I am due June 5th and I am just really crampy and hungry right now.


----------



## MrsCeder

littlemiss84 said:


> I'm due 6 June, don't have any symptoms yet. I have my first scan 8 Oct, I will be 5 weeks 4 days

Congrats. I am also due 6th June! I don't think my doctor will see me until 8-12 weeks for scan.

I have had lots of symptoms, sore breasts/ nipples, light headed and twinges in stomach. Also found out I have UTI today so that's giving a sore back :(


----------



## FerdalongGirl

Can I join you pleeease? Just got my bfp... it was a CB digital so no squinting required for once. Still in shock. Massively. We had a mc in June this year and have been desperate to get pregnant again - this will be our first! Can't wait for OH to get home so I can tell him :happydance:

Congrats girls! Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you.

Oh, I think i am due around the 8th June but I have quite random cycles so that will probably change...

Only symtoms I have had are dizziness and trouble sleeping... i did think that was down to stress at work but maybe not!


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome! I will add you guys! I love groups! I had one last year that moved through the trimester boards together, and we still chat and our babies are almost 1! AHHHH!


----------



## littlemiss84

MrsCeder said:


> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 6 June, don't have any symptoms yet. I have my first scan 8 Oct, I will be 5 weeks 4 days
> 
> Congrats. I am also due 6th June! I don't think my doctor will see me until 8-12 weeks for scan.
> 
> I have had lots of symptoms, sore breasts/ nipples, light headed and twinges in stomach. Also found out I have UTI today so that's giving a sore back :(Click to expand...

:happydance: Im just having a quick scan to make sure it's in the right place. My last pregnancy was ectopic. I'm not expecting to see much


----------



## shobbs

Hey can I join I'm due June 3rd xxx


----------



## angel2010

Is it okay if I pm you a copy the list I made on another thread and let you add it to your first page? It wasn't posted in a thread I made, and I am not sure I will be able to keep up with it.


----------



## loubear1

I am June 1st :happydance:. I haven't had any symptoms yet apart from this wierd stuck burp thing this evening.

Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## Wifey1013

Hi everyone! Due June 7!!!


----------



## lil lovey

@jewelsbaby81 ur baby is due on my birthday:D...congrads to all ladies:flower:


----------



## Annie77

Hi

I am due June 6 & am booked in for my early scan on 12th October @ 6+1. It is just to check where this one has implanted as I also had an ectopic.

Sensitive nipples, frequent trips to toilet and bloated :-(

H&H 9 months to all!


----------



## Wifey1013

So far feeling pretty good. Tender bb's and sinus congestion, but that's it so far! How about everyone else how are you all doing? Congrats to all of us for making into the June bug club!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi all, I am due June 6th and possible twin pregnancy (nurse things due to high beta) but cant scan for three weeks.
Have had morning sickness and extremely tied since 12dpo


----------



## jewelsbaby81

lil lovey said:


> @jewelsbaby81 ur baby is due on my birthday:D...congrads to all ladies:flower:

Aww thats cool


----------



## MrsPhez

Phantom710 said:


> I know there must be a few people in here due in June!!!
> 
> We've got 9 months to go. Let's be optimistic and wait it out together!
> 
> ROLL CALL:
> 
> jewelsbaby81: June 2nd
> USAF_WIFE: June 5th
> littlemss84: June 6th
> MrsCeder: June 6th
> krm2934: June 7th
> FerdalongGirl: June 8th
> Phantom710: June 9th

Please add me! Due 10th June but irregular cycle means liable to change!
Having cramps, back ache, fatigue, spots, hormonal episodes. Why did I get pregnant again?! Only kidding, wouldnt swap it for the world :cloud9: H&H pregnancies, look forward to sharing the journey with you all x


----------



## OliveLove

Hi! I'm due June 3rd :) waiting for my second beta test results[-o&lt;


----------



## Lisaloo82

MrsPhez said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> I know there must be a few people in here due in June!!!
> 
> We've got 9 months to go. Let's be optimistic and wait it out together!
> 
> ROLL CALL:
> 
> jewelsbaby81: June 2nd
> USAF_WIFE: June 5th
> littlemss84: June 6th
> MrsCeder: June 6th
> krm2934: June 7th
> FerdalongGirl: June 8th
> Phantom710: June 9th
> 
> Please add me! Due 10th June but irregular cycle means liable to change!
> Having cramps, back ache, fatigue, spots, hormonal episodes. Why did I get pregnant again?! Only kidding, wouldnt swap it for the world :cloud9: H&H pregnancies, look forward to sharing the journey with you all xClick to expand...


I'm due June 10th with my 2nd. Gonna give it a week or so before I join u though ladies. Had chemical in April hence why I'm a little nervous at min. Xxx

Congrats all. Il be lurking in the meantime :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome everyone!!!!! Just a little warning, the admins will probably move us to another thread if we stay active. Handy, because then we won't have to keep re-making. That's what happened to the Oct. '11 group I was in. Hehe!

angel2010: you can if you want :) Are the people from your list coming over? When are you due?

Lisaloo-- GL!!!! Let me know when you're no longer lurking  and I'll add you to our list :)


----------



## feleccya

HI EVERYONE!!! :) Were expecting Baby 3 June 3rd! So exciting even though I know Im gonna go nuts with 3 babies under 3 lol :wacko:

ALSO Congrats to all the soon to be mommies due in June!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mizze

Hi im due June 1st! Am not really feeling any symptoms at the moment although I did feel sick in the week. Im tired but with a toddler thats just normal for me! 

Wishing for the nausea to return big time. 

Mizze x


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Ladies!!!! I'm 4 weeks today so that makes me 9th of June :happydance:
Looking forward to the next 8 months!!!!


----------



## Bubsta

Hi, my Due date is 3rd June. Suffering with MS today but other than that I'm doin' ok. Congrats on all the BFPs! :hugs:


----------



## ArchangelLou

hi ladies i am due 1st of june can you add me please xx


----------



## Babybaba

Hey guys, can I please be added too please,

I think I'm due 1st June 2013! 

Xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Hi all! 

Coming to join you ladies :D :happydance: got my :bfp: on Thursday at 9DPO, i'm due 7th June 2013 

Symptoms so far are tiredness, sore BBs, unable to wear my contact lenses as my eyes are really dry (poss due to being tired) and slight nausea in the morning.

Had a few pains to the left of my uterus, bit worried but hopefully its just little bean snuggling in! 

Got my first appt with MW 8th October, I will be 5 weeks 3 days 

x


----------



## angel2010

Phantom710 said:


> Welcome everyone!!!!! Just a little warning, the admins will probably move us to another thread if we stay active. Handy, because then we won't have to keep re-making. That's what happened to the Oct. '11 group I was in. Hehe!
> 
> angel2010: you can if you want :) Are the people from your list coming over? When are you due?
> 
> Lisaloo-- GL!!!! Let me know when you're no longer lurking  and I'll add you to our list :)

I am not sure if everyone will come over, but I am going to put a link to this thread on the page that my list is on. I am due June 6.


----------



## raelynn

Hi all! I'm due June 2!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

How is everyone today? I wonder if a heated blanket is ok at night on the lowest setting? I am freezing anymore and I used one last night.


----------



## TwoRdue

Who here is mad hungry all the time already?


----------



## raelynn

I am! I'm starving all the time but can't manage to eat too much and then 30 min later I'm starving again!


----------



## Mellie1988

Me me I'm always hungry :lol: went out for a late lunch with my parents earlier and had a main course and desert (chicken casserole and fudge cake mmmmm) then OH said he fancied Chinese so I helped him eat some of his literally hours after my meal :haha: 

X


----------



## TwoRdue

Sounds like me, I pile my plate up and hardly eat as get full quick but then not long before I'm hungry again


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys - I see some friends I already know - hoping to make some more too:) Please add me - I'm due June 5th :)


----------



## Blzgak

My DH and I just decided to start trying again next month. It took us 8 months with our DD, so we figured it would take about the same time. Well, the first day of my missed period my test came out with two pink lines! We are also due June 7th! 

No symptoms here, just fatigue, getting up to pee, and really weird vivid dreams.


----------



## Baby1988

I'm due on the 5th June :) x


----------



## OmiOmen

Hello. My EDD is the 1st of June. Well my chart says I ovulated on CD15 making it June the 2nd but I am sure it was CD14 with a slow rise making it the 1st of June.


----------



## noodlebumxx

5th June here too x


----------



## msp_teen

Hi ladies, got my solid BFP this morning at 10 dpo, according to my ticker my due date is June 14th

https://i782.photobucket.com/albums/yy102/msp_teen/4FF783AF-4FDF-4BE4-A121-83292E6576A9-3537-00000516EFFBA943.jpg


----------



## mnonie

you can add me to that list aswell, 6th june :happydance:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Congrats ladies!! :happydance:

I am due between June 1st and 5th. You can put me as June 3rd for now. I will let you know if the day changes :)


----------



## Wifey1013

raelynn said:


> I am! I'm starving all the time but can't manage to eat too much and then 30 min later I'm starving again!

Exactly!! Thought I was crazy! Make a big plate of food, take a few bites and I'm stuffed. about an hour later I'm STARVING again!!! LOL


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm happy to be added now. I've had good progression since weds. 

This was yesterday's 12dpo. I'm due 8th June xx

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/FF93E2E8-B43C-4920-8254-383B1756F591-1276-000000D913BAF3C7.jpg


----------



## Mellie1988

Fantastic line Lisa!!


X


----------



## kpk

June 2nd! First scan November 8th, I'll be 10 weeks 5 days. The wait might just kill me, lol.


----------



## msp_teen

I agree, beautiful line!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks hun. How u feeling. I'm getting heartburn and my boobs are sooo sore. I'm sooo excited already! I was a bit cautious to start as I had chemical back in April. But never got any progression last time so was fab to see that line get darker each day xx


----------



## danielle1984

Finally got my bfp this morning. I did 4 tests and they all came back positive. :happydance: I would be due around June 13th.
 



Attached Files:







2hpt3.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## msp_teen

Congrats Danielle!! We're due around the same time!!


----------



## danielle1984

Sweet!! This is a great thread! 
I'm a little bit nervous about this, since it's my first pregnancy if this one sticks.


----------



## msp_teen

I'm sure everything will be fine hun! I think worrying is the worst thing you can do during pregnancy, I did that my past two pregnancies and they both ended in miscarriage. I plan on relaxing this time around and letting nature take its course!


----------



## mnonie

Wifey1013 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> I am! I'm starving all the time but can't manage to eat too much and then 30 min later I'm starving again!
> 
> Exactly!! Thought I was crazy! Make a big plate of food, take a few bites and I'm stuffed. about an hour later I'm STARVING again!!! LOLClick to expand...

Yay! its not just me, I'm starving all the time. to be honest when i'm not tried I'm asleep :dohh:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Congrats danni x


----------



## AdriansMama

congrats to you all!!!!wishing a h&h 9 months to all of you !! i hope i will be in here with you soon AF is due today with no signs of the witch showing up :)


----------



## Lisaloo82

msp_teen said:


> I agree, beautiful line!

Thanks hun. And congrats. X


----------



## msp_teen

Thanks Lisa!!

And AdriansMama I wish you tons of luck and lots of baby dust! Hope to be seeing you here with us all!


----------



## danielle1984

thanks ladies : )


----------



## kiwicali

June 10 for me (but that'll change probably due to wacky cycles)...I started getting a faint positive at 7/8dpo with for sure positive on Friday 9/10 dpo :) last was miscarriage so hoping this one sticks, it'll be my first!!!!!! Looking forward to chatting and making new friends, cousin is pregnant also but she is a month ahead of me :cloud9:


----------



## Wifey1013

Welcome & congrats everyone!! Hoping for sticky beans all around and H&H 9 months!! :happydance:

I've been feeling a little emotional, ok A LOT emotional :cry: Hubs is out of the country and won't be home for another 8 days!!!! I'm not sure if it's just me missing him or the hormones or both! Ugh this is going to be a LONG week!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats to all the new bfp's!!


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Can I join you girls. Just got my BFP a few days ago on my 2nd baby. Think I'm due around June 8th. Congrats everyone!


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi all, how is everyone feeling? Got my second lit of beta today, first lot was 350 at 14dpo, looking forward to my second lot it will be 18dpo


----------



## shobbs

Hey ladies just updating, have had super sore boobs aswell. I haven't had a full nights sleep in 4 days due to illness I'm always tired but can't sleep, I've eaten well today ha 3 meals ( which I never had) but this evening I've got the sick was feeling you get when your tummys empty but I no its not, also the weird thing I have also is that I do enjoy my milky coffee in the mornings but the last 2 days I've gone off both coffee and tea it just leaves a horrible taste in my mOuth which has defiantly put me off the main thing I enjoy :(


----------



## Mellie1988

Shobbs oh no I would be gutted if I went off tea and coffee! Like u I have a coffee in the morning then tea the rest of the day! I've also had trouble sleeping, like right now I'm soooo tired, SIL is round so it would be rude to go to bed right now but once she has gone and I go to get in bed I'm pretty much wide awake, mainly worrying about every twinge, lack of a certain symptom that day and the progress of my tests :lol: just a crazy woman right now, can't wait till I can relax a little!!! 

Hello to all new comers and congrats, make yourselves comfy in our new home on the board for the next 8 months!!! :D 

Xxx


----------



## shobbs

Mellie1988 said:


> Shobbs oh no I would be gutted if I went off tea and coffee! Like u I have a coffee in the morning then tea the rest of the day! I've also had trouble sleeping, like right now I'm soooo tired, SIL is round so it would be rude to go to bed right now but once she has gone and I go to get in bed I'm pretty much wide awake, mainly worrying about every twinge, lack of a certain symptom that day and the progress of my tests :lol: just a crazy woman right now, can't wait till I can relax a little!!!
> 
> Hello to all new comers and congrats, make yourselves comfy in our new home on the board for the next 8 months!!! :D
> 
> Xxx

Omg u no exactly wat you mean I have a twinge in my lower left side but doesn't help I've had the flu all week and every muscle is pulled :( not being able to take anything is the worst. I'm in bed now but can't sleep googling everything.

Ive banned myself from testing got my bfp last Monday 10dpo on frer confirmed with digi 1-2 the same day, carried using frer and used my last one 14dpo with digi that confirmed 2-3 so I no its going in the right direction so that's me done now.

Going to enjoy the swollen/sore breasts the bloating , going off coffee :( and not being able to switch off at night :) clear blue and first response had defiantly made a profit from me in the past with my son now 5 I took one digi day ad way due got "pregnant" and that was it never took any more didn't worry about progression and had a perfect stress free pregnancy, I've had a couple of miscarriages and everyday 3 times a day testing and sadly ended up in miscarriage so this time this is it, got to start saving money now instead of wasting on tests that cost rediculous amounts of money. Xxx


----------



## danielle1984

my OB/GYN said one coffee per day was fine. So I'm switching to one decaf coffee per day.


----------



## AdriansMama

make that 15 BFP`s!!!!


----------



## tracyy

Yay!! Can I join aswell? I think I'm due in about 3rd June. I haven't been to the doctors yet though. 

I feel sicky on and off all day particularly when smelling things, cramping and twinging sensations on and off. Going off certain foods like chocolate. Slightly sore bbs.


----------



## msp_teen

CONGRATS AdriansMama and Tracyy! So exciting!!


----------



## ecobear

Coo'ey!!! I'm here!!! I found out this morning, with a lovely strong line on test!

Due June 10th, this is my first, been trying for over a year so really happy right now.

Going to call the Docs in the morning. So far had tummy acid, sore boobs and bad acne :(

Wishing us all a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## AdriansMama

estimated due date june 9th !!!! hubbys birthday june 10th


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Am another who is so tired but can't sleep properly at night. Have a few niggly pains under my ribs too (not sure if its a symptom though!)


----------



## Annie77

Had a bit of a yucky day - working in trauma & let's just say I didn't have the best shift with a boiling hot ward, aggressive patient and the hospital 'smells'.
Then I came home, fell straight asleep on couch at 1pm and woke up to the nauseating odour of baked beans. All I can smell in the fridge is rotting veg when in fact it is fine.
I managed to take the kids to swimming class and a quick shop at Asda with hubby then fell asleep again from 9pm-10pm & only woke because he woke me up.
Having heartburn after eating and pulling muscles in lower abdomen. I started to have bad dreams on Friday as well about going to toilet and seeing blood on tissue.


----------



## danielle1984

a lot of new bfp's today!! Sweet! Welcome ladies.


----------



## Wifey1013

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## msp_teen

I'm feeling pretty good, just lower back pain! How about you? How are you feeling?


----------



## Wifey1013

I'm feeling pretty good too. bb's a lil sensitive but nothing major. It's still early but I hope we continue to feel good! Trying to make my dr appt, they are not answering!! Do you have your appt yet?


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm feeling TIRED...wow :(....I wanna go bed but can't I'm at work till 5pm booooh!! 

Also feeling very bloated today, doesn't help that I'm constipated! 

Little crampy twinges have gone though so in happy about that :D 

Booked MW appt, Monday 8th October at 10:15am :D 

X x


----------



## m79

Due 2nd June here , but I expect will turn up a few days early like the older sister . feeling very very tired and sick .... not quite as bad as last time , but tiredness has been there almost from conception.....


----------



## shobbs

Afternoon ladies today I'm feeling tired one min I'm ok the next I'm feeling shattered Ive had an hour before getting the lil man from school thought about having a nap but noooooooo my body doesn't like me sleeping. 

Other than tired bbs are sore and bloated but that's it


----------



## m79

ive also had pain just under ribs had that last time as well... and gone up a bra size already ... only just got back into my old clothes , now digging out maternity clothes again !! only put them away a month ago....... We got married on 2nd June 2012 and had our daughter baptised in the service and was my husdands 30th all on the day ..... and this one is due ....... guess when ...... 2nd June 2013.....


----------



## Wifey1013

Sounds like a lot of tired mommas out there! Wishing you all LOTS of naps! I had that with DS but I don't remember when it started. I'm not sure if I should be expecting it to smack me at any minute or if I'm in the clear! It's so funny how you forget so much with your first pregnancy :blush:


----------



## Wifey1013

m79 said:


> ive also had pain just under ribs had that last time as well... and gone up a bra size already ... only just got back into my old clothes , now digging out maternity clothes again !! only put them away a month ago....... We got married on 2nd June 2012 and had our daughter baptised in the service and was my husdands 30th all on the day ..... and this one is due ....... guess when ...... 2nd June 2013.....

OMG That is too funny! In our 2ww group we had so many odd coincidences. My DS will be turning 3 on June 6, this lil jelly bean is due June 7!


----------



## libbyam2003

May I join?? I could have a June baby... May 28 but ovulated way late so I think it'll end up being June?? Sucks when right on the fence of two months! This happened to me with my first... she was due April 1 and I had her Mar 29! I will get an official due date at my first appt at 7 weeks.

I guess put me down for June 1??


----------



## Wifey1013

libbyam2003 said:


> May I join?? I could have a June baby... May 28 but ovulated way late so I think it'll end up being June?? Sucks when right on the fence of two months! This happened to me with my first... she was due April 1 and I had her Mar 29! I will get an official due date at my first appt at 7 weeks.

Welcome! :happydance:


----------



## libbyam2003

I made an appt for Oct 9... wanting it to be later than with my first so more likely to maybe get a heartbeat at least. Torn though... got the appt with my old OB.. we know him and he is definitely the person who would deliver etc. But then there's another dr I like and can talk to really easily that I just met... but have to call and see how late they stay open since I need late appts to take less time off work... and I think its a group practice so likely a different dr would deliver.. has anyone had that happen before and was it ok???


----------



## Wifey1013

libbyam2003 said:


> I made an appt for Oct 9... wanting it to be later than with my first so more likely to maybe get a heartbeat at least. Torn though... got the appt with my old OB.. we know him and he is definitely the person who would deliver etc. But then there's another dr I like and can talk to really easily that I just met... but have to call and see how late they stay open since I need late appts to take less time off work... and I think its a group practice so likely a different dr would deliver.. has anyone had that happen before and was it ok???

I just made my appt with the same OB that delivered DS. He is part of a group practice. When it I finally went in to labor, my doc was not on call, it was another doc. To be completely honest, yes I would have preferred MY doc, but I really didn't care. The docs are there for such a short part of the delivery. It's the nurses that make the delivery go smoothly. Go with your gut and whatever makes you happy. You could always go talk to the new doc and get a feel and then make your decision.


----------



## libbyam2003

Wifey1013 said:


> libbyam2003 said:
> 
> 
> I made an appt for Oct 9... wanting it to be later than with my first so more likely to maybe get a heartbeat at least. Torn though... got the appt with my old OB.. we know him and he is definitely the person who would deliver etc. But then there's another dr I like and can talk to really easily that I just met... but have to call and see how late they stay open since I need late appts to take less time off work... and I think its a group practice so likely a different dr would deliver.. has anyone had that happen before and was it ok???
> 
> I just made my appt with the same OB that delivered DS. He is part of a group practice. When it I finally went in to labor, my doc was not on call, it was another doc. To be completely honest, yes I would have preferred MY doc, but I really didn't care. The docs are there for such a short part of the delivery. It's the nurses that make the delivery go smoothly. Go with your gut and whatever makes you happy. You could always go talk to the new doc and get a feel and then make your decision.Click to expand...

Ah you've got a point... I had an induction and even then dr just came to pop my water, came back later and it was time to deliver and that lasted like 5 minutes. Worst/hardest part was the labor and that was the nurses... well, mostly my mom actually!

I think I'd like the new dr because easier to talk to... which would have been really helpful when I was frustrated and overwhelmed post-birth!


----------



## Wifey1013

libbyam2003 said:


> Wifey1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> libbyam2003 said:
> 
> 
> I made an appt for Oct 9... wanting it to be later than with my first so more likely to maybe get a heartbeat at least. Torn though... got the appt with my old OB.. we know him and he is definitely the person who would deliver etc. But then there's another dr I like and can talk to really easily that I just met... but have to call and see how late they stay open since I need late appts to take less time off work... and I think its a group practice so likely a different dr would deliver.. has anyone had that happen before and was it ok???
> 
> I just made my appt with the same OB that delivered DS. He is part of a group practice. When it I finally went in to labor, my doc was not on call, it was another doc. To be completely honest, yes I would have preferred MY doc, but I really didn't care. The docs are there for such a short part of the delivery. It's the nurses that make the delivery go smoothly. Go with your gut and whatever makes you happy. You could always go talk to the new doc and get a feel and then make your decision.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah you've got a point... I had an induction and even then dr just came to pop my water, came back later and it was time to deliver and that lasted like 5 minutes. Worst/hardest part was the labor and that was the nurses... well, mostly my mom actually!
> 
> I think I'd like the new dr because easier to talk to... which would have been really helpful when I was frustrated and overwhelmed post-birth!Click to expand...

I would go with the new doc. It's always good to have someone you can easily talk to. And as long as you have your support system (Mom, DH, etc) who cares who "catches" the baby :haha:


----------



## libbyam2003

Ehhh... just called the new dr to check if they do late afternoon appts... lady said yes, but first appt has to be at 1pm, rest can be later. Well, I call back to make an appt a minute later and first available appt isn't for 3 weeks and first afternoon appt isn't available for 4 weeks! I'd be 10 weeks! Ha. So I'm sticking with my appt next week with old OB. I will just get my DH to ask about xanax or something for me since he seems to chat with the dr more than me! They talk about golf and crap. Can you take anti-anxiety meds while nursing? Hmm. I just know it was SO HARD post partum last time and guessing it will be worse with a toddler too. DH didn't get up at night since I was nursing and worked days so I was on my own which is hard. But still thankful for my bun in the oven, for sure!! I think I am more prepared this time!


----------



## Emily1989

Hi, Can I join too?

I got my first positive result a couple of days ago on three clear blue +/- tests, but it was very faint and 10-12 dpo. Then I read all over the internet how unreliable to +/- tests were - way to freak myself out! Today I did a digital test 12-14 dpo and it came back 'Pregnant 1-2'.

Our first month trying for our first pregnancy and it worked :) What are the odds. Due date is 9th June according to the ticker.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0759.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 3


----------



## libbyam2003

oh good job congrats!! That happened to us last time... this time it took a couple months.


----------



## Emily1989

A couple of months is ok too though! I was really worried I'd have difficulties getting pregnant because my mum took forever to conceive my siblings and I, and my aunt can't get pregnant at all!
Guess it's down to my (Danish) other half's viking sperm!

Now just got to hope for the best and that it isn't too good to be true, I guess!


----------



## msp_teen

Just made my first prenatal appointment, it's October 25th. I'll be around 7 weeks, very excited and nervous!


----------



## Mizze

Im seeing my Midwife tomorrow :) 

Mizze x


----------



## msp_teen

Mizze said:


> Im seeing my Midwife tomorrow :)
> 
> Mizze x

Congrats, I know you are excited!!


----------



## Phantom710

Holy crud!!!!!!! This thread blew up over the weekend. I'm sorta bad at checking bnb on the weekends, but I catch up on Mondays at work, :haha:

I've updated the first post with everyone's due dates. We went from 14 to 41! 

AFM, I'm a LITTLE jealous of you all and your dark lines. Mine are darkening, slowly, but I've yet to get a positive test that was as dark as the control. I didn't test after I found out with my son, but since this isn't my baby, I have been more paranoid. No MS yes, thank God.

I am hungry all the time, and my nose is a little more sensitive. 

Hope you are all doing well! I'm so excited to share the next 9 months with you all. It's so nice, and fun to look back at these first posts when we're all fat :) hehe


----------



## AmyWatty

Hi,

I'm another one...I found out I was pregnant on Saturday and my due date is 6th June 2013 - 3 days after hubby's birthday 

:thumbup:

XX


----------



## Annie77

Phoned the doctor today to request a blood test. My hands and inside eyelids are so pale I am pretty sure I am anaemic again. I am taking sanatogen which provides 100% RDA of iron but as I am often anaemic maybe I should take extra? Fingers crossed she agrees to giving me a test.

Away to have some rare steak, brussel sprouts and broccoli!


----------



## FerdalongGirl

Congrats and hello to all of you who have just found out :thumbup:

I was soooo tired yesterday but today I seem to have a bit more energy. Boobs are hurting A LOT which I am happy about! Yay symptoms! I am sure I will regret saying that when ms kicks in.

I was being tested by a specialist for recurrent miscarraiges so I have just spoken to her to tell her her our news. She has put me on 75mg of baby asprin from now on. I don't like the thought of taking it to be honest but she obviously thinks it could be beneficial.


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome Amy-- I'll add you right away!



Ferda---- I am on baby asprin as well, it's not that bad, and I think it's only for the first trimester :) They are making me take the chewable kind because it gets in your system better.


----------



## bump_mad

we have june babies already..i dont feel like iv been pregnant long enough lol..im may 10th btw so not in this one..but wow it realli goes quick..

congrats to all you girls :) h&h 9 months x


----------



## angel2010

Wow, what an amazing list!!! 
I am also hungry all the time and seem to want spicy things. Mostly hot wings. I also want salty stuff. I just made my first app today it will be on October 15, roughly 7 weeks. The receptionist said I might get my scan that day too. I was hoping to get in a little sooner and then have my scan a little later.
I am also very irritable, anyone else being a meanie?


----------



## m79

yes ! I have 0 tollerance at the moment ........ I will be hell to live with for the next 9 months .... and over emotional Im very hormone sensitive , I got a bad headache just before the on set of labour first time round , I can tell when I get a dump of hormones . :growlmad:


----------



## noodlebumxx

went to docs today and saw same one that was dealing with my fertility issues and she was delighted. She said I am doing all the right things and that the pink spotting I had was a very good sign that its implanted well and a good healthy egg.


----------



## Phantom710

yay! good news noodle!!!

afm, hubby likes when I'm pregnant, I'm actually nicer. Hahahahaha


----------



## noodlebumxx

I havnt noticed any hormones kicking in. I've been on cloud 9 since I found out.


----------



## Middysquidge

I'm due on the 3rd June, put me down please!


----------



## Carly.C

Can i be number 43? I'm either due June 1st or 9th. I'll update you as soon as i know. I'm so excited x


----------



## Phantom710

added! Welcome!


----------



## kaychiro

Hi everyone! My estimated due date is June 6, 2013! I'm just trying to get a midwife right now. Can you imagine I'm on 2 wait lists already!


----------



## Wifey1013

angel2010 said:


> Wow, what an amazing list!!!
> I am also hungry all the time and seem to want spicy things. Mostly hot wings. I also want salty stuff. I just made my first app today it will be on October 15, roughly 7 weeks. The receptionist said I might get my scan that day too. I was hoping to get in a little sooner and then have my scan a little later.
> I am also very irritable, anyone else being a meanie?

I'm with ya on the hot wings, I've had them 3 times in the last week!! Which is funny since that was my only food aversion with last pregnancy! I go in for first appointment & scan on October 15 too! I'm not feeling like a meanie, more like a cry baby :cry:


----------



## vicky1210

loved to join. 
im due same date as dd was aroung 10 june just found out 2day:happydance:

had great support of user wifey i need to know ur name lol, 

iv had bfn till thismorning light brown spotting for 2 days im a little worried but hey im hear lol xxxxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## angel2010

kaychiro said:


> Hi everyone! My estimated due date is June 6, 2013! I'm just trying to get a midwife right now. Can you imagine I'm on 2 wait lists already!

Yay, another June 6-er!


----------



## angel2010

Wifey1013 said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, what an amazing list!!!
> I am also hungry all the time and seem to want spicy things. Mostly hot wings. I also want salty stuff. I just made my first app today it will be on October 15, roughly 7 weeks. The receptionist said I might get my scan that day too. I was hoping to get in a little sooner and then have my scan a little later.
> I am also very irritable, anyone else being a meanie?
> 
> I'm with ya on the hot wings, I've had them 3 times in the last week!! Which is funny since that was my only food aversion with last pregnancy! I go in for first appointment & scan on October 15 too! I'm not feeling like a meanie, more like a cry baby :cry:Click to expand...

Wow! 
I think I would rather cry then be mean to everyone.


----------



## Wifey1013

vicky1210 said:


> loved to join.
> im due same date as dd was aroung 10 june just found out 2day:happydance:
> 
> had great support of user wifey i need to know ur name lol,
> 
> iv had bfn till thismorning light brown spotting for 2 days im a little worried but hey im hear lol xxxxxxx
> :hugs:

LOL! I'm so glad you're here!!! :happydance: and my name is Kelly :hugs: I knew you'd join us soon!!!


----------



## Wifey1013

angel2010 said:


> Wifey1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, what an amazing list!!!
> I am also hungry all the time and seem to want spicy things. Mostly hot wings. I also want salty stuff. I just made my first app today it will be on October 15, roughly 7 weeks. The receptionist said I might get my scan that day too. I was hoping to get in a little sooner and then have my scan a little later.
> I am also very irritable, anyone else being a meanie?
> 
> I'm with ya on the hot wings, I've had them 3 times in the last week!! Which is funny since that was my only food aversion with last pregnancy! I go in for first appointment & scan on October 15 too! I'm not feeling like a meanie, more like a cry baby :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!
> I think I would rather cry then be mean to everyone.Click to expand...

I don't know, sometimes I feel a little ridiculous! :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

Eeeek I feeel sick as a dog this evening!! Just had jacket potato, beans and cheese and literally 5 mins later I'm retching and stomach feels so sick! 

I remember being like this last time with DS...I'm sure it started a little later with DD! But yeah, hello morning/noon/evening/all day sickness! 

Also I've gone off chocolate!!! :shock: I'm usually a chocoholic and just realised I haven't had chocolate since I found out I was pregnant!! What's going on there? I guess it's a good thing lol! 

X


----------



## Kendi

2nd June here:)


----------



## msp_teen

angel2010 said:


> kaychiro said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My estimated due date is June 6, 2013! I'm just trying to get a midwife right now. Can you imagine I'm on 2 wait lists already!
> 
> Yay, another June 6-er!Click to expand...

That's my birthday!! Such a wonderful day to give birth!! lol


----------



## libbyam2003

Hey guys, how's everyone feeling right now? I was super irritable the other day and had a mini-fight with DH but then I apologized. Already getting worried about him taking over dd duties when I start getting ms and exhaustion! He'll have to step it up big time! Irritated again today at work bc someone in another cubicle was using nail clippers and I could hear... I know he clipped more than 10 times so what was he DOING??? Haha I was saying shut up under my breath!


----------



## jellybean87

Hi can I join you all :) 

I got my bfp today :D I am due around the 13/6/13. Already have morning sickness - urgh!


----------



## TwoRdue

Has no energy to get out of bed this morning + it's just to cold.

How is everyone feeling? I m not a Sweet tooth person but have been wanting lots and lots of chocolate and salty fatty food but can't give in to much for temptation


----------



## MumMumMum

Very early days but got my :bfp: today. Due 15th June :happydance:

Feeling terrible but not sure if it pregnancy or illness!


----------



## msp_teen

MumMumMum said:


> Very early days but got my :bfp: today. Due 15th June :happydance:
> 
> Feeling terrible but not sure if it pregnancy or illness!

We're a day apart.... Neat!


----------



## vicky1210

Wifey1013 said:


> vicky1210 said:
> 
> 
> loved to join.
> im due same date as dd was aroung 10 june just found out 2day:happydance:
> 
> had great support of user wifey i need to know ur name lol,
> 
> iv had bfn till thismorning light brown spotting for 2 days im a little worried but hey im hear lol xxxxxxx
> :hugs:
> 
> LOL! I'm so glad you're here!!! :happydance: and my name is Kelly :hugs: I knew you'd join us soon!!!Click to expand...

hi Kelly :hugs:
you had faith whem i lost it lol im terrible, so glad you kept the faith im so excited right now lol, i did a 1st response cause i have poas habbit pink second line within seconds! not as dark but sure enough its good enough lol, i could be 13dpo so im pretty pleased with it! no more poas what will be will be lol :thumbup:xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm a poas addict also, I have 20+ ICs left....so far I have tested 6 times since finding out 4 days ago :lol: 1 FRER and 5 ICs I will probs keep POAS till they are all gone! I love seeing the lines come up and the progression :blush: 

Anyone else a serial tester?? 
X


----------



## mnonie

Mellie1988 said:


> I'm a poas addict also, I have 20+ ICs left....so far I have tested 6 times since finding out 4 days ago :lol: 1 FRER and 5 ICs I will probs keep POAS till they are all gone! I love seeing the lines come up and the progression :blush:
> 
> Anyone else a serial tester??
> X

I'm another one :thumbup:, serial tester that is :hugs:


----------



## msp_teen

Mellie1988 said:


> I'm a poas addict also, I have 20+ ICs left....so far I have tested 6 times since finding out 4 days ago :lol: 1 FRER and 5 ICs I will probs keep POAS till they are all gone! I love seeing the lines come up and the progression :blush:
> 
> Anyone else a serial tester??
> X

Me too, I have one FRER left:dohh:....plan on taking that one next week!


----------



## TwoRdue

My boobs are finally getting more sensitive :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wifey1013

vicky1210 said:


> Wifey1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicky1210 said:
> 
> 
> loved to join.
> im due same date as dd was aroung 10 june just found out 2day:happydance:
> 
> had great support of user wifey i need to know ur name lol,
> 
> iv had bfn till thismorning light brown spotting for 2 days im a little worried but hey im hear lol xxxxxxx
> :hugs:
> 
> LOL! I'm so glad you're here!!! :happydance: and my name is Kelly :hugs: I knew you'd join us soon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> hi Kelly :hugs:
> you had faith whem i lost it lol im terrible, so glad you kept the faith im so excited right now lol, i did a 1st response cause i have poas habbit pink second line within seconds! not as dark but sure enough its good enough lol, i could be 13dpo so im pretty pleased with it! no more poas what will be will be lol :thumbup:xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Sometimes it's hard to see the positives when you're sitting so close. I have one FRER left and am tempted...lol...I mean why not use it right!?!?! I LOVE seeing the little line pop up, it makes me so happy :happydance:

I have only told my immediate family, we are waiting to tell friends until the second trimester. Ugh! How am I supposed to keep this a secret!?!?! All I want to do is run around screaming I'M PREGNANT!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Wifey1013

msp_teen said:


> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a poas addict also, I have 20+ ICs left....so far I have tested 6 times since finding out 4 days ago :lol: 1 FRER and 5 ICs I will probs keep POAS till they are all gone! I love seeing the lines come up and the progression :blush:
> 
> Anyone else a serial tester??
> X
> 
> Me too, I have one FRER left:dohh:....plan on taking that one next week!Click to expand...

hahahaha...serial tester...oh that just made me LOL!!! :haha: that is soooo me!!!


----------



## msp_teen

I've had my first craving today ladies. I was in class today and all I wanted to eat was Vegetables. I'm a culinary student so I'm always around food (which could bite me in the rear end eventually, if MS appears), but today was HORRIBLE! My mouth was watering for roasted veggies and sauteed spinach with garlic...yummmm! Came home and went straight to the grocery store.....needless to say, my craving is now satisfied..haha!


----------



## noodlebumxx

I have one internet test left but am going to leave it for a week or so when I can see a really strong line. Although I have 5 tests over 5 days that gradually turned darker


----------



## Mel_25

Due June 9th...found out today :happydance:


----------



## msp_teen

Congratulations!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

All this talk about testing makes me want to POAS again lol


----------



## Lisaloo82

Mellie1988 said:


> Also I've gone off chocolate!!! :shock: I'm usually a chocoholic and just realised I haven't had chocolate since I found out I was pregnant!! What's going on there? I guess it's a good thing lol!
> X

 a BnB friend of mine has gone off chocolate, how weird, il be gutted if that happens to me! 



Mellie1988 said:


> I'm a poas addict also, I have 20+ ICs left....so far I have tested 6 times since finding out 4 days ago :lol: 1 FRER and 5 ICs I will probs keep POAS till they are all gone! I love seeing the lines come up and the progression :blush:
> 
> Anyone else a serial tester??
> X

Hi my name is Lisa and I too am a POASaholic! :blush::haha:

AFM major heartburn, I didn't get it til 30+ weeks with DS! Also super tired tonight, Been in bed since 8.30pm. 

I didnt have any symptoms with my 1st pregnancy. No ms, no cravinfs as such, no dislikes, apart from low appetite in 1st tri, nothing! My DS keeps telling me there's one boy and one girl in my belly!!!!! :haha:


----------



## nzjade

Hi ladies!

Congratulations to you all on your BFPs!!! Can I join? I got my :bfp: on Sunday 30th Sept! :happydance: So delighted to be joining you all on your journey :)

Been TTC since January 2012 with one m/c in June. Was just about to give up hope. 3w6d today!! (My ticker is one day behind because I'm in New Zealand and it's set to either US or UK time I think). 

My baby is due 12th June 2013! :) :happydance: :cloud9:

Just because I'm so freakin excited - can I share my :bfp:s with you? :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0827.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## raelynn

Anyone else worried about weight gain? I'm already up 2lbs and now I'm worried! I'm not really eating that much more but I'm hungry all the time! If I don't eat my stomach starts growling and I get shaky but I'm really worried I'm gaining too fast.


----------



## beo2012

Count me in for June 6th! 
So far my symptoms include fatigue and cramps that come and go...oh and having to pee more often. lol


----------



## Lisaloo82

Nice progression huni... Congrats! Love seeing two lines on tests xx

I think u gain a few pounds to start as the pregnancy support system is developing rapidly to support the pregnancy. Hope that makes sense. I read u only need 300 extra calories to support pregnancy too. Maybe try little and often?? X


----------



## angel2010

Mellie1988 said:


> Eeeek I feeel sick as a dog this evening!! Just had jacket potato, beans and cheese and literally 5 mins later I'm retching and stomach feels so sick!
> 
> I remember being like this last time with DS...I'm sure it started a little later with DD! But yeah, hello morning/noon/evening/all day sickness!
> 
> Also I've gone off chocolate!!! :shock: I'm usually a chocoholic and just realised I haven't had chocolate since I found out I was pregnant!! What's going on there? I guess it's a good thing lol!
> 
> X

I just ate some chocolate poptarts and my stomach started feeling icky, hope it is not the start of something!



mnonie said:


> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a poas addict also, I have 20+ ICs left....so far I have tested 6 times since finding out 4 days ago :lol: 1 FRER and 5 ICs I will probs keep POAS till they are all gone! I love seeing the lines come up and the progression :blush:
> 
> Anyone else a serial tester??
> X
> 
> I'm another one :thumbup:, serial tester that is :hugs:Click to expand...

I have one more IC to take, I have already taken 9 tests so far.:blush:



raelynn said:


> Anyone else worried about weight gain? I'm already up 2lbs and now I'm worried! I'm not really eating that much more but I'm hungry all the time! If I don't eat my stomach starts growling and I get shaky but I'm really worried I'm gaining too fast.

I am worried about weight gain this time too. I am hungry all the time and I eat a lot! I also get very shaky when I don't eat soon enough.


----------



## nzjade

I haven't been feeling very hungry yet - if anything I have reduced appetite (for once! lol). Could be because of all the excitement though. I'm sure within a week I'll be eating like a horse! No obvious symptoms for me so far, with my last pg (which ended in m/c) I had sore nipples and that's it. No sore nipples this time, but very sore lower back at night. 

This month we tried OPKs for the first time, and also Preseed because I haven't had EWCM for a while. I also tried eating pineapple core on days 1-5dpo (have you heard of that?). I felt ridiculous eating it! But hey, it tasted nice so that's all good! And it worked! Although who knows it if was to do with the Preseed or pineapple, maybe it was and maybe I would have got pregnant this month anyway :) 

One thing I have been doing is drinking lots of peppermint tea because I thought it was healthier than tea and coffee, but I just read on one of the sites that you should limit herbal tea too. Oops!

Off to work now :flow: :flow:


----------



## Shyiah

I am due on June 2 would love to be added :) super happy. Pregnant after trying for a whole year. This will be my first. Symptoms.. Sore breasts. No morning sickness quite yet. But congrats to everyone and h&h nine months to everyone


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies just a question!! Who here is still doing the deed or are you waiting?? I have decided to wait till our first scan as I am so freaked out that something will happen, my nurse said it was a slight over kill lol


----------



## msp_teen

We still dtd, it's good to do it now because as the pregnancy progresses I probably won't feel like it as much. I know with my son I didn't! 

And congrats ladies on your BFPs


----------



## Shyiah

I still do it doesnt effect the baby at all especially this early in the pregnancy. But it's all what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## danielle1984

WOW! So many bfp! Congrats to all of you! More, the merrier : )


----------



## AdriansMama

hello ladies ...i dont want to bring anyone down as this is supposed to be an EXTREAMLY happy time for us all .... but theres a voice in my brain who is being a huge Debby downer and terrifying me with the idea of miscarriage because it is so early in my pregnancy ... what are the chances of the prgnancy being healthy and going full term? do they outweigh the chances of miscarriage ? i havent had any bleeding or spotting and only some light cramping off and on .... do you think im just being paranoid?


----------



## danielle1984

I feel the same way....that's why I contacted my doctor right away to get an ultrasound done. I'm terrified of having another ectopic pregnancy, but I'm feeling confident that everything is be alright. Try to think positive, and take it one day at a time.


----------



## AdriansMama

well congratulations and the best of luck to you and your DH !! im glad im not the only one worrying :) my ob/gyn thinks i had a chemical pregnancy back in december but since i couldnt get into him to test early enough he said we can know for sure. other than that i have never had anything happen that would put me at risk with this pregnancy but i still cant help it!! when i was pregnant for DS i found out i was pregnant and never thought about the posibility of losing him... and this time i check my TP after every time i pee!! i feel like a loon  i think my brain still thinks AF is showing up LOL


----------



## msp_teen

I feel the same way ladies, I've had two miscarriages back to back this past November and June! But for some reason this time feels different! My pregnancy test at 10 dpo was darker than my past ones on the day AF was due! I just think we all should relax and keep our minds off that, I think these babies are some strong ones in this thread....lol!


----------



## danielle1984

my obgyn just called me at home! I'm so happy I have her and she wasn't even in the office today. She said I could go for blood test tomorrow and she would call me for results. She thinks it might be too early for an ultrasound, so I might have to wait for next week depending on the blood test results.


----------



## msp_teen

danielle1984 said:


> my obgyn just called me at home! I'm so happy I have her and she wasn't even in the office today. She said I could go for blood test tomorrow and she would call me for results. She thinks it might be too early for an ultrasound, so I might have to wait for next week depending on the blood test results.

That's great news!


----------



## AdriansMama

me too :) i dont feel like theres anything wrong at all i feel great !! i am going to go to the $$ store and pick up some more tests that way if i get too worried i can take one and see that my levels are still high  my appointment isnt intil the 17th but my doctor didnt seem to think he needed to see me sooner i will take that as a good sign! thank ladies im feeling a little better :) praying for a h&h 9 months for all of us !!!


----------



## msp_teen

AdriansMama said:


> me too :) i dont feel like theres anything wrong at all i feel great !! i am going to go to the $$ store and pick up some more tests that way if i get too worried i can take one and see that my levels are still high  my appointment isnt intil the 17th but my doctor didnt seem to think he needed to see me sooner i will take that as a good sign! thank ladies im feeling a little better :) praying for a h&h 9 months for all of us !!!

I praying for us also, I have a feeling June's going to be a great month for us all!!


----------



## Shyiah

Personally for me in the back of my mind I am worried however I am really trying to enjoy my pregnancy with high hopes of having a happy an healthy baby.


----------



## RnRmom

Hey everyone. I just found out I am pregnant yesterday. I am due June 12th!


----------



## danielle1984

RnRmom said:


> Hey everyone. I just found out I am pregnant yesterday. I am due June 12th!

One day before me! Woohoo :happydance:


----------



## xdxxtx

Due June 10th here!!! I'm so excited for all of us!! :)


----------



## mme

Hi Ladies
I found out I was pregnant last week. My due date is 8th June 2013 :)


----------



## daffyduck

I am due June 3rd and only symptoms so far are tender bbs and going to bathroom more, oh and a slight cold.


----------



## Pinktulip21

Can any of you ladies help me seen as though your due in June 

My friend is really irritating saying I'm due june 19th when did you all ovulate??

I got my bfp on August 20th I know she is wrong but she won't admit it


----------



## noodlebumxx

I ovulated 12th sept and due 5th June


----------



## TwoRdue

I ovulated September the 12 and due the 6th of June


----------



## TwoRdue

You would be due may


----------



## OmiOmen

Pinktulip21- I ovulated the 8th of September and am due the 1st of June (possibly ovulated the 9th of September and due 2nd of June). As I had said on your past post, she is wrong. All I can suggest is showing her on a online calculator. Unfortunately some people do not listen to reason, my Mum believes she connived me and my middle sister on the 19th of June and knew for sure she was pregnant on the 21st! :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies! 9th June for me if this beanie sticks... Congrats to you all! 
(I ovulated mid-septemberish... Was ntnp so I don't know the exact date)


----------



## alanjabam

Due June 7th x


----------



## Mellie1988

I conceived 16th sept (my birthday!) due 7th June 2013 

X


----------



## FerdalongGirl

Phantom710 said:


> Welcome Amy-- I'll add you right away!
> 
> 
> 
> Ferda---- I am on baby asprin as well, it's not that bad, and I think it's only for the first trimester :) They are making me take the chewable kind because it gets in your system better.

Glad I am not the only one here on the baby asprin. Have you taken it before?

As for DTD... we have been carrying on as usual. I think this is mainly because I feel more confident about this pregnancy. With my miscarriage in June I had been spotting and having cramps pretty much the whole way through and subconciously felt something was wrong. As a result, I didn't go there at all :blush:

Another difference this time around is I don't want to get a ticker... last time I had one I think it contributed to my progress seeming to take longer because I knew EXACTLY what day I was on. This time around, I'm thinking 'I'm roughly 4 and a half weeks' etc which I think is making me a bit more chilled out about it all. Maybe I will change my mind at sme point though :wacko:


----------



## msp_teen

FerdalongGirl said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Amy-- I'll add you right away!
> 
> 
> 
> Ferda---- I am on baby asprin as well, it's not that bad, and I think it's only for the first trimester :) They are making me take the chewable kind because it gets in your system better.
> 
> Glad I am not the only one here on the baby asprin. Have you taken it before?
> 
> As for DTD... we have been carrying on as usual. I think this is mainly because I feel more confident about this pregnancy. With my miscarriage in June I had been spotting and having cramps pretty much the whole way through and subconciously felt something was wrong. As a result, I didn't go there at all :blush:
> 
> Another difference this time around is I don't want to get a ticker... last time I had one I think it contributed to my progress seeming to take longer because I knew EXACTLY what day I was on. This time around, I'm thinking 'I'm roughly 4 and a half weeks' etc which I think is making me a bit more chilled out about it all. Maybe I will change my mind at sme point though :wacko:Click to expand...

Same here, I had a miscarriage in June as well and I didn't dtd because I felt Something wasn't right as well! This time I feel extremely positive and happy about it!


----------



## FerdalongGirl

Sorry to hear about your MC in June msp_teen. Very glad to hear you are feeling confident about this one... yay for positive vibes :D


----------



## msp_teen

Yay indeed! I'm a June baby so I'd love to have another one in the house!


----------



## Lamont

due 3rd june! Too many symptoms lol - tired, feeling sick, tender breasts, my breasts actually feel squidgy to the touch now, i have felt cramping or tightening where baby is.... and oh so very tired lol


----------



## Mellie1988

:cry: I've pulled a muscle in my back today and it hurts so much!! Guessing my ligaments are softening etc! Guessing there's not much I can do about it, meh! Hot water bottle on it later I think! 


Oh also I'm so irritated at work today....my manager and colleague both have same radio station on but there is a 2-3 second delay and the songs are out, I've asked one of them to turn it down but I can still hear it....it's sending me crazy!!! I'm gonna blow soon haha, I'm literally sat on middle desk in between them both and can't put own music on as don't have speakers! Arghhhhh

X


----------



## msp_teen

Mellie1988 said:


> :cry: I've pulled a muscle in my back today and it hurts so much!! Guessing my ligaments are softening etc! Guessing there's not much I can do about it, meh! Hot water bottle on it later I think!
> 
> 
> Oh also I'm so irritated at work today....my manager and colleague both have same radio station on but there is a 2-3 second delay and the songs are out, I've asked one of them to turn it down but I can still hear it....it's sending me crazy!!! I'm gonna blow soon haha, I'm literally sat on middle desk in between them both and can't put own music on as don't have speakers! Arghhhhh
> 
> X

I hope you feel better and don't you just love the hormones... Lol! It's almost like things go in slow motion and we can hear everything that annoys us!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Mellie :hugs: Can you use an ipod or something? Technically its for medical reasons haha
Apart from the odd twinge, I have no symptoms yet... Hoping I get lucky and avoid sickness again!


----------



## Swanny

Hiya, 

From LMP my due date is 7th June :)

x


----------



## danielle1984

I just had a terrible night sleep. I feel like I'm starting a bad cold.


----------



## Wifey1013

danielle1984 said:


> I just had a terrible night sleep. I feel like I'm starting a bad cold.

Me too! I'm just getting over a nasty cold, it started the day I got my bfp!! Good luck and I hope you feel better!



Swanny said:


> Hiya,
> 
> From LMP my due date is 7th June :)
> 
> x

YAY! Another June 7 baby!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!



Mellie1988 said:


> :cry: I've pulled a muscle in my back today and it hurts so much!! Guessing my ligaments are softening etc! Guessing there's not much I can do about it, meh! Hot water bottle on it later I think!
> 
> Oh also I'm so irritated at work today....my manager and colleague both have same radio station on but there is a 2-3 second delay and the songs are out, I've asked one of them to turn it down but I can still hear it....it's sending me crazy!!! I'm gonna blow soon haha, I'm literally sat on middle desk in between them both and can't put own music on as don't have speakers! Arghhhhh
> 
> X

Oh no!! I hope your back feels better Mellie!! As for annoying coworkers, I agree with the Ipod, that would drowned out all annoying sounds! Stay strong, the 1st trimester will be over before we know it!



msp_teen said:


> FerdalongGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Amy-- I'll add you right away!
> 
> 
> 
> Ferda---- I am on baby asprin as well, it's not that bad, and I think it's only for the first trimester :) They are making me take the chewable kind because it gets in your system better.
> 
> Glad I am not the only one here on the baby asprin. Have you taken it before?
> 
> As for DTD... we have been carrying on as usual. I think this is mainly because I feel more confident about this pregnancy. With my miscarriage in June I had been spotting and having cramps pretty much the whole way through and subconciously felt something was wrong. As a result, I didn't go there at all :blush:
> 
> Another difference this time around is I don't want to get a ticker... last time I had one I think it contributed to my progress seeming to take longer because I knew EXACTLY what day I was on. This time around, I'm thinking 'I'm roughly 4 and a half weeks' etc which I think is making me a bit more chilled out about it all. Maybe I will change my mind at sme point though :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, I had a miscarriage in June as well and I didn't dtd because I felt Something wasn't right as well! This time I feel extremely positive and happy about it!Click to expand...

I am so sorry to hear about your mc's ladies, keep faith that these lil beans are in it for long haul! If you're in the mood dtd! You won't feel sexy for too much longer, at least I didn't! As soon as hubs comes home next week, GAME ON :blush:



AdriansMama said:


> hello ladies ...i dont want to bring anyone down as this is supposed to be an EXTREAMLY happy time for us all .... but theres a voice in my brain who is being a huge Debby downer and terrifying me with the idea of miscarriage because it is so early in my pregnancy ... what are the chances of the prgnancy being healthy and going full term? do they outweigh the chances of miscarriage ? i havent had any bleeding or spotting and only some light cramping off and on .... do you think im just being paranoid?




msp_teen said:


> I feel the same way ladies, I've had two miscarriages back to back this past November and June! But for some reason this time feels different! My pregnancy test at 10 dpo was darker than my past ones on the day AF was due! I just think we all should relax and keep our minds off that, I think these babies are some strong ones in this thread....lol!

I agree with msp_teen, we have strong babies in this thread! Try not to stress too much about it. It's not good for you or the baby. It is normal to worry, but worrying too much is not going to help any. Mild cramping is completely normal! If it is something you are concerned about call you doctor just to set your mind at ease. Be strong and try to relax a little :winkwink:

AFM - Feeling pretty lucky (I should probably knock on wood) I am not having any major symptoms...bb's a lil tender, decreased appetite, & a little sensitive emotionally. Other than that I feel great! :thumbup:

:hugs: to everyone! We've got this!!! :happydance:


----------



## AdriansMama

i cant sleep properly but im so tired !!! its so frustrating :( im also incredibly moody LOL i didnt have any of this other than exhaustion with DS. i sneezed really hard while stretched out on my side on the couch on the 28th (before i got my BFP) and hurt a muscle in my lower abdomen right inside my right hip bone and now i think that muscle is being stretched out by my growing uterus, its quite uncomfortable. i keep thinking AF has come and run to the bathroom to find loads of CM... its really grossing me out LOL i feel bad for DS, he has been told to "PLEASE shhhh and sit down for while!" like10 times already this morning. I think part of my moodiness is from quitting smoking (i know im an aweful person for TTC while smoking ) and ive also cut down my caffiene intake to a cup of coffee in the morning and a cup of tea at night. as of last night im really starting to feel pregnant which is super exciting !! hope you wonderful ladies are feeling well today!!


----------



## msp_teen

Wow I'm having the same thing, I woke up like 3 times last night and I got up early this morning at 5:40 am, I just couldn't sleep!


----------



## Swanny

Adriansmama I'm also getting the muscle stretching thing that you just mentioned. I didn't get it last time until quite a way through like maybe after 16 weeks or so but maybe as it's my second things stretch quicker this time round lol if I move too quickly when turning over in bed I get a shooting pain and it's feels like a sprain in my hips I got it last time though so not really worried.

Apparently it's round ligament pain, it's the muscles that hold your uterus in place being stretched.

I used to get it really badly when I sneezed.

x


----------



## OmiOmen

AdriansMama said:


> ...i keep thinking AF has come and run to the bathroom to find loads of CM...!

I keep thinking the exact same thing! 

The pains are normal stretching pains. I had them last time with DS but I am sure they are stronger this time. :shrug:


----------



## Swanny

I've got loads of yellow/creamy cm too I think that's to do with high levels of progesterone or something.

x


----------



## OmiOmen

Yeah, I had creamy CM since the day after ovulation and it just keeps increasing. I am sure I did not have that last time, or not enough to notice.


----------



## msp_teen

I'm in class and I just want to go home! I'm so sleepy!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

My cramps have now tapered off I assume baby is now snuggled in and I will still get occasional cramps as it grows. I am so nervous and so excited for my first ultrasound I feel like I can breathe easier then. I am already bloating up enough to look like I did at 10 weeks last time it comes and goes though. How are you ladies today?


----------



## Mother of 4

Due June 5th. I'll know a better estimate on date when I had an ultrasound on Oct. 22nd :)


----------



## libbyam2003

Congrats MumMumMum and Vicki and nzjade and shyiah and RnRmom and mme and everyone else new!

Mellie, yup I keep testing every few days... at least until my first dr appt I think!! And yea I am definitely more irritated at work too!!!!

Wifey, yeah hard to not tell people!! It is easier this time, for me, than last time... but I am also less nervous about mc so wondering why I am planning to wait 12 weeks again?! 

I have noticed I have had a craving for red meat lately! Steaks and roasts and such! Must mean my body wants more iron?? Oh and ONIONS! Ha. Not sure why on that one... 

Lisa, Yeah I didn&#8217;t get heartburn till around then too last time. Oh man you got it early this time!!! And tired already, oh dear! I'm already usually tired that early though due to work and toddler and waking up so early! So will maybe be longer before I notice that I'm MORE tired! No symptoms last time, wow! I would love twins... because DH doesn't want any more after this, grr!

Raelynn, I haven't checked the scale yet. I decided not to until first dr visit bc I know I'd obsess over it! But, then, my dd broke our scale so it would require buying a new one, ha.

Didn't realize herbal tea was bad????

TwoRdue... we dtd the other day... its perfectly safe! I was glad we did bc if we go too long in between 'sessions' then just makes it harder to get back into it again and then its even longer. And yeah I know later I won't want to!

AdriansMama, I understand your fears!! I was like that with my first... if you haven't had any reason to worry, then you're just being a protective mama! You can rant and worry here and we'll listen! Oh man, yeah quitting smoking must be soooo hard!!! Hugs!!! And yeah I have to be careful when I stretch bc I can pull things too.

FerdalongGirl, Yup sounds like similar to me... more chilled out this time which is making things so much easier! If we've had a healthy pregnancy already, eases fears since we know what to expect and have more confidence.

USAF_WIFE, Yeah my cramps seem to come and go. Bloating grr... I feel ya! I have to wear baggy stuff to hide it bc comes and goes too!


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome to all the new members!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still no MS here, thank gosh. *knock on wood* I'm still POAS until Thursday (Beta day!!). I'm reeeeallly crossing my fingers for twins. I know the parents would love that. They text me and said they think it's twins and wanted to know what I think. I've been looking around online and it appears that the average beta levels for twins when I'm going in 13dp5dt (18dpo) is between 600-1000 so I'm hoping for a number around there!


----------



## littlemiss84

So many June babies:happydance:

Congrats to all the new members


----------



## ecobear

How is everyone doing?

I'm having stretchy feeling in my hips of all places, the crampy stretching seems to have eased, although my boobs are still off the wall sore and I am getting lower back pain on and off.

I want BEEF all the time too, I can't get it out of my head, is this normal? Beef crisps, or beef stew, or beef smells like oxo cubes!!

Also my due date is 11th June not 10th - duh!!
xx


----------



## Phantom710

So far so good here. My sense of smell is kicking into overdrive, I'm smelling everything. Most of the time other people can't, so they look at me like I'm nuts. Haha.


----------



## jellybean87

Adriansmama - I'm the same with dd it didn't occour to me that I could lose her, but this time i'm way more aware of what can happen, and tbh i'm so scared. I check my tp too, and I keep getting dull aches, a bit like period pain, that i'm sure is normal but I can't help worrying. :hugs:

There are so many off us, this thread is hard to keep up with!!

I bout some more pregnancy tests today, and did another (still pregnant :happydance:) It hasn't sunk in yet at all. It keeps popping into my head and I do a little happy dance :haha: 

We aren't telling anyone yet. We want to tell dd first but are going to wait a bit. 

My symptoms are sickness, sense of smell, sore boobs and I have a bit of heartburn, but I don't know if that's because I keep being sick.


----------



## libbyam2003

ecobear said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm having stretchy feeling in my hips of all places, the crampy stretching seems to have eased, although my boobs are still off the wall sore and I am getting lower back pain on and off.
> 
> I want BEEF all the time too, I can't get it out of my head, is this normal? Beef crisps, or beef stew, or beef smells like oxo cubes!!
> 
> Also my due date is 11th June not 10th - duh!!
> xx

Crampy yep but not all the time. And boobs... aren't real sore but I'm feeling something in them, so I guess teeny bit? I think increased blood flow has started! And BEEF!! I am there too! Have wanted it every night!



Phantom710 said:


> So far so good here. My sense of smell is kicking into overdrive, I'm smelling everything. Most of the time other people can't, so they look at me like I'm nuts. Haha.

Smells, yup! Its annoying!! Bc of course the smells bother me! Lotion I put on hours ago smells like I've doused myself with too much perfume. Off to the restroom to wash it off!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm getting a pinchy stretching feeling especially on the left near my hip. It's still not sunk in yet and I'm half expecting AF still.... Trying not to overanalyse though as it drove me crazy last time.


----------



## klcuk3

I'm due around 13th June I think...got a bfp on Monday and period due 4th Oct :)


----------



## AdriansMama

i still dont have many symptoms ... i am tired but i didnt sleep very good so that could be why... ive had off and on soreness in my bbs veins starting to become visible (bbs never hurt with DS until breastfeeding) im bloated a bit and have stretchy feelings ,slight nausea off and on, and i am pretty turned off by food. none of my symptoms are very strong at all ... when should pregnancy symptoms really kick in? not that i really want most of them  i just want to know everything is going the way it should. my doctors appointment seems so far away...


----------



## msp_teen

I am craving vegetables and spicy food hardcore right now, I can't remember my cravings being so intense with my son, it's almost scary! My mouth waters at the thought of spinach!


----------



## Phantom710

AdriansMama said:


> i still dont have many symptoms ... i am tired but i didnt sleep very good so that could be why... ive had off and on soreness in my bbs veins starting to become visible (bbs never hurt with DS until breastfeeding) im bloated a bit and have stretchy feelings ,slight nausea off and on, and i am pretty turned off by food. none of my symptoms are very strong at all ... when should pregnancy symptoms really kick in? not that i really want most of them  i just want to know everything is going the way it should. my doctors appointment seems so far away...

It really depends, but it seems like sense of smell and tiredness are the first stages. Then around 6 weeks the nausea really kicks in (if you get it). With my son, I didn't really get morning sickness, but the prenatals made me sick.

We're both at a stage right now that other than out hpts and no :witch: we wouldn't know we were pregnant. I hated this stage with my son too. I just wanted SOMETHING to prove to myself that I was pregnant. haha


----------



## amber8

Hi & congrats to everyone!! Hoping we all have a H&H 9 months!

My due date is June 10th! So far I feel pretty normal other than I feel hungry faster than usual, weird twinges here and there, extremely sore boobs. Still can't believe I'm pregnant...a bit nervous but extremely excited!!

However, I have a bit of a heavy weight on my shoulders right now. My best friend is having a destination wedding when I will be 36 weeks (as long as the lil' one sticks! fx'd!) and I'm the Maid of Honor! Not quite sure how to tell her I most likely won't be able to go. I feel horrible, but we've been trying since before they got engaged and how do you know when it's going to happen right? I wasn't willing to put our family on hold. Does that make me a bad person? I think she will understand...I hope. I want to tell her asap...I feel I should, but I'm only 4 weeks....I don't know what to do.


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Wow theres so many of us here now!
My symptoms - still not sleeping properly. Niggles and like a stretchy feeling in my belly. No morning sickness yet. Cant remember when I got it on my first baby but it lasted til 17 weeks so am hoping I dont get it as bad this time. I booked myself in to the hospital too today and have my first appoint on Nov 6th. Makes it all so real.. even still am still doing tests.. got my 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' today too yey!


----------



## shobbs

2011Maybebaby said:


> Wow theres so many of us here now!
> My symptoms - still not sleeping properly. Niggles and like a stretchy feeling in my belly. No morning sickness yet. Cant remember when I got it on my first baby but it lasted til 17 weeks so am hoping I dont get it as bad this time. I booked myself in to the hospital too today and have my first appoint on Nov 6th. Makes it all so real.. even still am still doing tests.. got my 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' today too yey!

Congrats on the 2-3 I got mine last week how many dpo are you today?? X


----------



## Lisaloo82

jellybean87 said:


> My symptoms are sickness, sense of smell, sore boobs and I have a bit of heartburn, but I don't know if that's because I keep being sick.

Snap on the heartburn! Worse in the evenings. No sickness yet but also got a strong sense of smell.


----------



## OliveLove

Congrats everyone! Looks like we have an amazing journey ahead of us!:dance:


----------



## Mellie1988

:( Keep getting shooting pains all up my back and into my shoulder....this is not fun :cry: 

x


----------



## AdriansMama

phantom-- -- that makes me feel much better!! i was reading all the symptoms and thinking maybe my hormones are low since i dotn have most of what others seem to be experiencing... i also have been sort of impatient :haha:


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Shobbs - I think I'm 17 DPO today. Isn't it mad all the symptoms we all have so early on.


----------



## Phantom710

amber8 said:


> Hi & congrats to everyone!! Hoping we all have a H&H 9 months!
> 
> My due date is June 10th! So far I feel pretty normal other than I feel hungry faster than usual, weird twinges here and there, extremely sore boobs. Still can't believe I'm pregnant...a bit nervous but extremely excited!!
> 
> However, I have a bit of a heavy weight on my shoulders right now. My best friend is having a destination wedding when I will be 36 weeks (as long as the lil' one sticks! fx'd!) and I'm the Maid of Honor! Not quite sure how to tell her I most likely won't be able to go. I feel horrible, but we've been trying since before they got engaged and how do you know when it's going to happen right? I wasn't willing to put our family on hold. Does that make me a bad person? I think she will understand...I hope. I want to tell her asap...I feel I should, but I'm only 4 weeks....I don't know what to do.

Your family deffo comes first!!!!! I am sure if she will understand, and hopefully be thrilled for you. Also, have you thought about throwing her bridal shower/party so you can show her that you are there for her too?



2011Maybebaby said:


> Wow theres so many of us here now!

I know!!!! exciting! Sadly though, I'm sure we'll have some that aren't as active, as happens in most threads.



OliveLove said:


> Congrats everyone! Looks like we have an amazing journey ahead of us!:dance:

gorgeous pic btw :O



Mellie1988 said:


> :( Keep getting shooting pains all up my back and into my shoulder....this is not fun :cry:
> 
> x

feel better xx



AdriansMama said:


> phantom-- -- that makes me feel much better!! i was reading all the symptoms and thinking maybe my hormones are low since i dotn have most of what others seem to be experiencing... i also have been sort of impatient :haha:

:) Glad to help. Just think, in 7 months we'll all be complaining about how fat we are and how we are so over this pregnant thing. hehe


----------



## Mellie1988

amber8 said:


> Hi & congrats to everyone!! Hoping we all have a H&H 9 months!
> 
> My due date is June 10th! So far I feel pretty normal other than I feel hungry faster than usual, weird twinges here and there, extremely sore boobs. Still can't believe I'm pregnant...a bit nervous but extremely excited!!
> 
> However, I have a bit of a heavy weight on my shoulders right now. My best friend is having a destination wedding when I will be 36 weeks (as long as the lil' one sticks! fx'd!) and I'm the Maid of Honor! Not quite sure how to tell her I most likely won't be able to go. I feel horrible, but we've been trying since before they got engaged and how do you know when it's going to happen right? I wasn't willing to put our family on hold. Does that make me a bad person? I think she will understand...I hope. I want to tell her asap...I feel I should, but I'm only 4 weeks....I don't know what to do.

Ahh no, timings cannot be helped at all when planning a baby, I'm sure ur friend will understand, just tell her as soon as you feel comfortable 

X


----------



## Carly.C

Loving reading all these posts knowing others are feeling as crap, emotional, sick, happy, miserable and downright excited as I am. I trust a lot of your opinions before i'd trust a doctor but nothin beats a scan!


----------



## kiwicali

msp_teen said:


> I am craving vegetables and spicy food hardcore right now, I can't remember my cravings being so intense with my son, it's almost scary! My mouth waters at the thought of spinach!

ha! I haven't had any cravings yet, mostly am just tired and the side of my left boob hurts, along with some cramps. Last time I was pregnant I had no ms, so I hope I don't get any...really I do.


----------



## StarTX

Hey everyone! Just found out I am pregnant with #2 and due June 7. So excited. My first doctors appointment is Oct 24. Can you please add me to the list.


----------



## RexyI

Just found out I am pregnant!! I'm due June 8th, So excited!! I have a 7 wk scan booked for 24th October - not long until I see my little bump!

Had a few symptoms, sore boobs, cramps starting to feel a bit sicky in the evening!

X


----------



## msp_teen

kiwicali said:


> msp_teen said:
> 
> 
> I am craving vegetables and spicy food hardcore right now, I can't remember my cravings being so intense with my son, it's almost scary! My mouth waters at the thought of spinach!
> 
> ha! I haven't had any cravings yet, mostly am just tired and the side of my left boob hurts, along with some cramps. Last time I was pregnant I had no ms, so I hope I don't get any...really I do.Click to expand...

So lucky, I had it bad with my son! It hit me everyday around 3pm! I'm hoping it'll skip over me this time...lol! I have cramping as well which I know is a good sign! Means baby is snuggling in and growing! My boobs are getting more and more sore/sensitive/itchy everyday! Today it is very noticeable! Before it was just sensitivity, now its that and a little soreness! It makes me happy though, good signs of progression!


And CONGRATS ladies on your BFPs!!


----------



## danielle1984

RexyI said:


> Just found out I am pregnant!! I'm due June 8th, So excited!! I have a 7 wk scan booked for 24th October - not long until I see my little bump!
> 
> Had a few symptoms, sore boobs, cramps starting to feel a bit sicky in the evening!
> 
> X

Congrats!!


----------



## optimistic1

Just found out a few days ago!!! Due June 5th. Have my first appointment next week on the 9th im so excited and so is everyone on both sides of our family. His mom gave me the first official welcome to the family your a Thompson now when we told her..I can't wait for every appointment and especially shopping for the baby im on top of the world right now!


----------



## angel2010

Can't believe how many of us are craving spicy!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi June ladies, I have a question for ya. My doc has calculated my due date as june 4 while the online siggies calculate it as June 6. My doc was wrong about the date for my first u/s too, adament that i book it for Nov 12 but the ladies at the u/s place said no the proper week is the 17th. I don't really think it matters about the due date too much, most women don't hit it anyway. So I'll let you put me down for whatever you want ;)

Been feeling great. I've been physically doing lots of stuff and eating probably way more healthy than before and I've still gained 1 or 2 lbs even though I'm just barely preggers. I really don't need to gain too much and certainly want to try to keep 'em guessing at least till christmas. Anyone else gaining despite all efforts?


----------



## angel2010

I believe I ovulated on Sept 13th and calculators have put me at June 6th.


----------



## nzjade

RnRmom said:


> Hey everyone. I just found out I am pregnant yesterday. I am due June 12th!

Yay!! Another June 12th baby :) Although I said June 12th based on LMP. I wonder if the Dr will give me the same due date as my cycles can be between 28 and 31 days. Oh well, I'll go with June 12th for now :happydance:


----------



## pink mum

Hi kindly add me for 4th june


----------



## nzjade

amber8 said:


> Hi & congrats to everyone!! Hoping we all have a H&H 9 months!
> 
> My due date is June 10th! So far I feel pretty normal other than I feel hungry faster than usual, weird twinges here and there, extremely sore boobs. Still can't believe I'm pregnant...a bit nervous but extremely excited!!
> 
> However, I have a bit of a heavy weight on my shoulders right now. My best friend is having a destination wedding when I will be 36 weeks (as long as the lil' one sticks! fx'd!) and I'm the Maid of Honor! Not quite sure how to tell her I most likely won't be able to go. I feel horrible, but we've been trying since before they got engaged and how do you know when it's going to happen right? I wasn't willing to put our family on hold. Does that make me a bad person? I think she will understand...I hope. I want to tell her asap...I feel I should, but I'm only 4 weeks....I don't know what to do.

Hi Amber - congrats on your :bfp:!! I was in the exact same position as you earlier this year. My best friend is getting married on 15th Feb 2013, and I was due on 2nd Feb 2013. I am also the maid of honour. I ended up having an m/c, but before that had been having the exact same thoughts as you - i.e. I didn't want to put my family on hold for her wedding, and wondered if that made me selfish. I truly don't think so. 

As it turns out I will now be 23 weeks at her wedding instead - but she's already bought the bridesmaid dresses and my dress is already a bit too small as it is! My conundrum isn't quite so bad as her wedding venue is only a 3 hour drive away, so I don't have to get on a plane or anything, but I'm worried she's going to be a little bit annoyed that I got pg (even though she knows I was heartbroken over the m/c and have been trying again). But at the end of the day she is my best friend and I will have faith that she'll be happy for me - even if I am bursting out of my bridesmaids dress - lol! I am planning on telling her this week even though I'm only 4w today, otherwise I'll stress about it I think.

Good luck hun xxxx :flow: :flow:


----------



## nzjade

Hey can I start a new discussion point? How did your OH/DH/DB/DF react? I just told mine after work tonight (was waiting for a special moment - we haven't had much time alone because my cousin is staying) and he said 'Wow. Congratulations' and a few seconds later: 'What are we having for dinner?' - LOL! Bless him. 

Also, a few of you were saying in previous posts that you are worried about m/c etc, but you feel like this time is different. I just wanted to say I feel exactly the same. Last time I could not get excited because I just 'knew' the pregnancy was going to end. I didn't even pat my tummy or talk to the baby or anything (erm, it's not just me who is doing that now right?). This time, I am just so freakin excited I keep getting huge smiles on my face and I just feel like everything's going to be OK this time. I also saw the most BEAUTIFUL rainbow after work today, and that made me feel like it was a sign that my rainbow baby is going to be OK :)

:flow:


----------



## xsadiex

Hey girls, I'm pregnant with a June baby, what a nice month to be born :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Yay more new comers!! Lots of June babies :D 

Jade - I text my OH, he has just left for work....he text back saying "yeyyyyy xxxx" then two seconds later "oh sh!t, M is gonna go mad" M is my director at work :lol: 

AFM I managed to get the most sleep I've had so far for the past week and my back and neck don't hurt anymore....yay ! Now to try get DS to walk everywhere and climb into his own carseat....chunky little monkey!! 

Off to my parents today to take them to the airport, part of me wants to tell them and part of me wants to wait till they get bk, they are only going for 10 days so I'm thinking wait as then I will be 6 weeks and that little bit further along!

Oh and I had the strangest dream last night that I was sent for a scan and my uterus/ovaries were riddled in cysts, it wasn't a nice dream at all....they told me that the cysts had caused a positive pregnancy test but there was no baby....silly dream!!!

AF was officially due yesterday so I took one last test this morning to rule out a chemical and the test line is as strong as control line....yay!!!


----------



## nzjade

Mellie1988 said:


> Yay more new comers!! Lots of June babies :D
> 
> Jade - I text my OH, he has just left for work....he text back saying "yeyyyyy xxxx" then two seconds later "oh sh!t, M is gonna go mad" M is my director at work :lol:
> 
> AFM I managed to get the most sleep I've had so far for the past week and my back and neck don't hurt anymore....yay ! Now to try get DS to walk everywhere and climb into his own carseat....chunky little monkey!!
> 
> Off to my parents today to take them to the airport, part of me wants to tell them and part of me wants to wait till they get bk, they are only going for 10 days so I'm thinking wait as then I will be 6 weeks and that little bit further along!
> 
> Oh and I had the strangest dream last night that I was sent for a scan and my uterus/ovaries were riddled in cysts, it wasn't a nice dream at all....they told me that the cysts had caused a positive pregnancy test but there was no baby....silly dream!!!
> 
> AF was officially due yesterday so I took one last test this morning to rule out a chemical and the test line is as strong as control line....yay!!!

Congrats on your strong line!!! I'm wanting to do the same thing but DB has the car so I can't go to the supermarket to buy tests :) Probably a good thing as they are so expensive here! Also I can't find a digital pg test anywhere - I don't even know if they sell them in NZ. Not that I need one, I just wanted a little stick to show me the word 'Pregnant' as it would give me a smile :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Well i had a few tests they were very faint and hard to read and then when I got a clear positive my husband said "That's good.". He just wants to fast forward to the birth. :haha:


----------



## nzjade

OmiOmen said:


> Well i had a few tests they were very faint and hard to read and then when I got a clear positive my husband said "That's good.". He just wants to fast forward to the birth. :haha:

Bless! I think most of them just aren't too sure what to say. My best friend said all her husband said was "Well done". lol.


----------



## noodlebumxx

I was making dinner on a saturday and put the test on a plate and gave it to him and he said 'what the f**k is that' lol he said he just couldnt actually understand the test. It was was of the digital ones ha ha


----------



## roomaloo

Me!! I found out yesterday I'm expecting next June, the 15th according to lmp and last months cycle but I'm bfing so won't know for sure til dating scan :)


----------



## Carly.C

These stories are so cute and funny. I came home from work last Friday and felt like a glass of wine (it was 9pm!!) but decided to test 'just incase' and it was positive. DH was fast asleep and I woke him and told him. He was happy but told me i'd tested to early and he cld hardly see a line and then went straight back to sleep!!


----------



## Carly.C

BTW I'm flying to New York on Dec 10th which will make me approx 14-15 weeks, does anyone know if it's ok to fly. I think its about a 6 or 7hour flight from London.


----------



## kellyrae

Carly.C said:


> BTW I'm flying to New York on Dec 10th which will make me approx 14-15 weeks, does anyone know if it's ok to fly. I think its about a 6 or 7hour flight from London.

I'm not sure on dates from a doctors point of view but if you phone your airline they will tell you when you can fly, different airlines have different days of travel when pregnant, hope this helps :flower:


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

On our first baby I had a big plan to tell OH and gave him the test as a present (it was our 3rd anniversary of when we had our first date) I even videod his reaction. This time we said right we'll try from Oct ( I had bought tons of internet cheapie tests expecting it to take a while) and just go with the flow in Sept.. we went away to Spain on hols and when we got back I did a test just in case and a line came up straight away. I just called my OH into the kitchen to show him and we both started laughing as it was so unexpected but so great too! Only starting to sink in now.. :happydance:


----------



## s4t

Aww congrats everyone! 2nd time pregnancy and I'm due on June 6th too! So excited! How are you ladies doing with symptoms etc?? I still dont feel pregnant though :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

My hubby wasn't convinced... He was certain that all tests are wrong until a week overdue. I had to show three positive tests before he got excited lol
Last time when I was preg with my son, I told him and he was like "right that's great but I really need to pee!" and i caught him in the kitchen afterwards doing a little happy dance :haha:

Omg girls my sense of smell has gone crazy. DH brought the paddling pool indoors and I could smell the plastic from the other room! It's the only symptom today apart from one twinge.


----------



## s4t

MrsCeder said:


> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 6 June, don't have any symptoms yet. I have my first scan 8 Oct, I will be 5 weeks 4 days
> 
> Congrats. I am also due 6th June! I don't think my doctor will see me until 8-12 weeks for scan.
> 
> I have had lots of symptoms, sore breasts/ nipples, light headed and twinges in stomach. Also found out I have UTI today so that's giving a sore back :(Click to expand...

Morning - i'm the 6th too! Have a little girl already she is 1 year and 3 days old - exciting times!! Good luck to all of us!


----------



## jellybean87

Hey to all who have joined, congratulations :happydance:

I have a question, I got my due date, by using an online calculator. But am I 5 weeks (LMP) or 3 weeks 6 days (which is what a ticker i made said? I am really confused how pregnant I am :dohh:


----------



## littlemiss84

s4t said:


> MrsCeder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 6 June, don't have any symptoms yet. I have my first scan 8 Oct, I will be 5 weeks 4 days
> 
> Congrats. I am also due 6th June! I don't think my doctor will see me until 8-12 weeks for scan.
> 
> I have had lots of symptoms, sore breasts/ nipples, light headed and twinges in stomach. Also found out I have UTI today so that's giving a sore back :(Click to expand...
> 
> Morning - i'm the 6th too! Have a little girl already she is 1 year and 3 days old - exciting times!! Good luck to all of us!Click to expand...

YAY! Congrats! There are loads of June 6th babies:happydance:


----------



## Kota

Hello, looks like I'm in here too, Due 13th June based on OV date. Rather excited as we've been ttc #2 for about 20months now and this was my 5th cycle of clomid!


----------



## jellybean87

congratulations kota same due date as me :)


----------



## msp_teen

I ovulated on September 20th so I had my due date wrong, it's the 13th of June! I was going according to my lmp, which wasn't right


----------



## shobbs

Hey ladies hope ur all well, I think we could re-populate the earth in June alone hehe :)

Tiredness has hit me hard today had the best night sleep last night only woke up twice, I help out in my sons class for 1hr 30mins this morning and exhausted is an understatement, literally can't keep my eyes open :(

Plus I got to help on his school trip tomorrow for 6 whole hours :/ a sleep on the coach is going to be in order I think.

How are all you ladies doing today?? Xx


----------



## danielle1984

I'm june 13th too! sweet


----------



## Wifey1013

First - Congrats to everyone!!! There are so many of us, phew!!!!



Phantom710 said:


> AdriansMama said:
> 
> 
> i still dont have many symptoms ... i am tired but i didnt sleep very good so that could be why... ive had off and on soreness in my bbs veins starting to become visible (bbs never hurt with DS until breastfeeding) im bloated a bit and have stretchy feelings ,slight nausea off and on, and i am pretty turned off by food. none of my symptoms are very strong at all ... when should pregnancy symptoms really kick in? not that i really want most of them  i just want to know everything is going the way it should. my doctors appointment seems so far away...
> 
> It really depends, but it seems like sense of smell and tiredness are the first stages. Then around 6 weeks the nausea really kicks in (if you get it). With my son, I didn't really get morning sickness, but the prenatals made me sick.
> 
> We're both at a stage right now that other than out hpts and no :witch: we wouldn't know we were pregnant. I hated this stage with my son too. I just wanted SOMETHING to prove to myself that I was pregnant. hahaClick to expand...

AdriansMama - I feel the same way, not having too many symptoms (not that I'm complaining) I just wish my appointment on the 15th would hurry up and get here so I can relax!!

Phantom - YES!! I wish we could just peek in on the little jelly bean(s) and make sure they're doing ok!!



msp_teen said:


> I am craving vegetables and spicy food hardcore right now, I can't remember my cravings being so intense with my son, it's almost scary! My mouth waters at the thought of spinach!

I'm with ya on spicy and vegetables!! Went grocery shopping and annihilated the produce department! Tonight it's zucchini & yellow squash, YUM!!! 



StarTX said:


> Hey everyone! Just found out I am pregnant with #2 and due June 7. So excited. My first doctors appointment is Oct 24. Can you please add me to the list.

YAY another June 7!! Congrats!!! :happydance:



nzjade said:


> Hey can I start a new discussion point? How did your OH/DH/DB/DF react? I just told mine after work tonight (was waiting for a special moment - we haven't had much time alone because my cousin is staying) and he said 'Wow. Congratulations' and a few seconds later: 'What are we having for dinner?' - LOL! Bless him.
> 
> Also, a few of you were saying in previous posts that you are worried about m/c etc, but you feel like this time is different. I just wanted to say I feel exactly the same. Last time I could not get excited because I just 'knew' the pregnancy was going to end. I didn't even pat my tummy or talk to the baby or anything (erm, it's not just me who is doing that now right?). This time, I am just so freakin excited I keep getting huge smiles on my face and I just feel like everything's going to be OK this time. I also saw the most BEAUTIFUL rainbow after work today, and that made me feel like it was a sign that my rainbow baby is going to be OK :)
> 
> :flow:

I placed the test under his napkin at the dinner table, when he finally lifted the napkin he was like "what is this?" I said well look at it! He asked if I peed all over the stick...REALLY?!? LOL!!! He then said "Yeah, I've got good swimmers, super sperm!!!" As if my planning had nothing to do with getting the timing right :haha:

AFM - went on a baking spree yesterday. 2 loaves of banana bread with walnuts & 2 dozen cookies with peanut butter chips!!! YUMMMMM :cloud9:

Hope everyone is doing well!!! :hugs:


----------



## msp_teen

Lots of June 13th due dates!!


----------



## Lillybee

Hello, my first post in the pregnancy forum! Just got my :bfp: yesterday. So excited. Due around 7th June :)


----------



## msp_teen

Congrats Lilly!!


----------



## Phantom710

Carly.C said:


> BTW I'm flying to New York on Dec 10th which will make me approx 14-15 weeks, does anyone know if it's ok to fly. I think its about a 6 or 7hour flight from London.

No worries. I flew at 19 weeks and was fine. It was a shorter flight. You may experience some swelling, so I would get up and walk as much as possible xx 



As to the how I told DH, with my own pregnancy last year, I woke him and he was too tired to even see the line, He told me it was wishful thinking and went back to bed. :haha:

This time, I had the parents call me, and said "Do you have a guess as to why I had you call?" They said they had plenty of guesses but one they were hoping for. The mom asked if I had taken a hpt and I said yes and paused for a second. Then I said "ANNNNDDDDDD it was POSITIVE", They were thrilled :cloud9:

Congrats to all the new ladies. I'll go add you right now.

xsadiex-- congrats on the June baby, but what is your due date? :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Ugh typical....sister is treating me to a belated birthday meal and I feel sick as a dog....everything is making me heave :cry: I want TGI Fridays!!! Lol tempted to say can we leave it til after 12 weeks but she may withdraw her offer by then :rofl: 

X


----------



## Baby1988

Hey :D think you missed me .. im due on the 5th June 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Can I just say, phantom, what your doings fantastic :cloud9: such a lovely thing to do!! 

X


----------



## Phantom710

Ack! Sorry :) I'll add you right now :)

edit-- also, thanks Mellie, I'm so excited to be able to do it :)


----------



## Wifey1013

Lillybee said:


> Hello, my first post in the pregnancy forum! Just got my :bfp: yesterday. So excited. Due around 7th June :)

Congrats!!! I'm June 7 as well!! :happydance: H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## msp_teen

Mellie1988 said:


> Can I just say, phantom, what your doings fantastic :cloud9: such a lovely thing to do!!
> 
> X

I agree!!


----------



## Wifey1013

Mellie1988 said:


> Can I just say, phantom, what your doings fantastic :cloud9: such a lovely thing to do!!
> 
> X

Yes, sooo amazing!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wifey1013

Mellie1988 said:


> Ugh typical....sister is treating me to a belated birthday meal and I feel sick as a dog....everything is making me heave :cry: I want TGI Fridays!!! Lol tempted to say can we leave it til after 12 weeks but she may withdraw her offer by then :rofl:
> 
> X

Oh no!! Hopefully you'll be able to still enjoy your bday dinner. I want TGI Fridays too!!! Cajun chicken & shrimp pasta....YUM!!!!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Oooh never tried that before wifey! Just noticed your in America though so could be different menus! I love anything with jack Daniels sauce mmmmmmm!! I fancy ribs I think yum yum....sickness has disappeared a little so hopefully I will be okay for later, going in 2 hours time!


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh and we are due date twins also ;) yay!! 

X


----------



## Wifey1013

Mellie1988 said:


> Oooh never tried that before wifey! Just noticed your in America though so could be different menus! I love anything with jack Daniels sauce mmmmmmm!! I fancy ribs I think yum yum....sickness has disappeared a little so hopefully I will be okay for later, going in 2 hours time!

LOVE Jack Daniels sauce....making me hungry!!! Glad you are feeling a lil better :thumbup:, enjoy your dinner tonight!


----------



## Wifey1013

Mellie1988 said:


> Oh and we are due date twins also ;) yay!!
> 
> X

YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## Phantom710

Who's up for a June Babies facebook page? I had one with my son and it's great, plus easier to share bump pics/etc.

If there is enough interest I'll make it tonight. I have to have something to do this pregnancy since I don't have to shop for anything. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wifey1013

Oh that would be awesome! Lets do it! :thumbup:


----------



## noodlebumxx

is it a private page as alot of my friends dont know yet xx


----------



## Rachael737

Hi I'm new. Just found out today! Eek! came as a bit of a shock despite trying - just had given up a bit this month. Think i'm due around 15th June. 
Just keeping everything crossed now that it will be a sticky. Is my first so think i'm worrying bout everything!
Great thread and would be very excited for a private facebook page! x


----------



## Phantom710

I would definitely be making it private :) When I get home I'll create. I think it will have to be by invite only for the highest privacy settings. (But I may be wrong) So I'll update later with all the info :)

also, welcome Rach-- I'll add you to the list after lunch. hehe


----------



## Athena

Hi, please can I join? I'm due June 12th. Can't believe I'm here after ttc for 7 years got lucky on our first IVF cycle, just doesn't seem real, this is my first post in 1st tri, been wanting to do this a really long time!


----------



## angel2010

Wifey1013 said:


> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh typical....sister is treating me to a belated birthday meal and I feel sick as a dog....everything is making me heave :cry: I want TGI Fridays!!! Lol tempted to say can we leave it til after 12 weeks but she may withdraw her offer by then :rofl:
> 
> X
> 
> Oh no!! Hopefully you'll be able to still enjoy your bday dinner. I want TGI Fridays too!!! Cajun chicken & shrimp pasta....YUM!!!!!!Click to expand...

I love TGI Fridays!! The cheesy chicken and shrimp with smashed potatoes is the best!!! Oh and they make the best mojito (I'd probably abstain from that though:haha:)


----------



## angel2010

I think June 6th has the most due so far with 10 babies!


----------



## amber8

Phantom710 said:


> Your family deffo comes first!!!!! I am sure if she will understand, and hopefully be thrilled for you. Also, have you thought about throwing her bridal shower/party so you can show her that you are there for her too?

@ Phantom: Thanks, I told her yesterday, she was really good with it, disappointed obviuosly as I can't be there, but totally understanding. I feel bad for even doubting that she would react any different! And yes, I told her I would still like to organize her bachelorette and bridal shower, very excited for that! And yes, it is SO amazing and kind-hearted of you to be a surrogate! It speaks volumes of the kind of person you must be!



Mellie1988 said:


> Ahh no, timings cannot be helped at all when planning a baby, I'm sure ur friend will understand, just tell her as soon as you feel comfortable
> 
> X

@ Mellie: Thanks, she was really understanding! I know I'm only 4 weeks and a bit, and things can happen, but I felt like I needed to tell her, for her and for me. I feel so much better now, like the weight's been lifted!



nzjade said:


> Hi Amber - congrats on your :bfp:!! I was in the exact same position as you earlier this year. My best friend is getting married on 15th Feb 2013, and I was due on 2nd Feb 2013. I am also the maid of honour. I ended up having an m/c, but before that had been having the exact same thoughts as you - i.e. I didn't want to put my family on hold for her wedding, and wondered if that made me selfish. I truly don't think so.
> 
> As it turns out I will now be 23 weeks at her wedding instead - but she's already bought the bridesmaid dresses and my dress is already a bit too small as it is! My conundrum isn't quite so bad as her wedding venue is only a 3 hour drive away, so I don't have to get on a plane or anything, but I'm worried she's going to be a little bit annoyed that I got pg (even though she knows I was heartbroken over the m/c and have been trying again). But at the end of the day she is my best friend and I will have faith that she'll be happy for me - even if I am bursting out of my bridesmaids dress - lol! I am planning on telling her this week even though I'm only 4w today, otherwise I'll stress about it I think.
> 
> Good luck hun xxxx :flow: :flow:

@ nzjade: So sorry to hear you had a m/c, here's hoping your rainbow baby is here to stay!! After I told my friend I felt bad for ever doubting her, and I feel much better now that I've done it. I can't see that your friend would be upset with you at all, even if you do burst out of a seam (that would be quite the memory though! :haha:), she will be VERY happy for you, you deserve it!! Best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Its 5,20am where i am and i've been awake since 4!!! looks like early preg insomnia has kicked in already. :-( i'm going to be so tired later.


----------



## shobbs

Hey ladies quick question do any of you get ur symptoms more at night????

all day I've been exhausted but tonight it's hit hard also my boobs are super sore at night and also super bloated that's my main symptoms 

I've also had a cold since I found out aswell that's not shifting


----------



## libbyam2003

Phantom710 said:


> AdriansMama said:
> 
> 
> i still dont have many symptoms ... i am tired but i didnt sleep very good so that could be why... ive had off and on soreness in my bbs veins starting to become visible (bbs never hurt with DS until breastfeeding) im bloated a bit and have stretchy feelings ,slight nausea off and on, and i am pretty turned off by food. none of my symptoms are very strong at all ... when should pregnancy symptoms really kick in? not that i really want most of them  i just want to know everything is going the way it should. my doctors appointment seems so far away...
> 
> It really depends, but it seems like sense of smell and tiredness are the first stages. Then around 6 weeks the nausea really kicks in (if you get it). With my son, I didn't really get morning sickness, but the prenatals made me sick.
> 
> We're both at a stage right now that other than out hpts and no :witch: we wouldn't know we were pregnant. I hated this stage with my son too. I just wanted SOMETHING to prove to myself that I was pregnant. hahaClick to expand...

Yup, I've got the sense of smell so sounds like I'm on track. And I was tired before prego, so hard to tell on that one! Hmm so maybe the nausea is about to start for me.. uh oh!! I took a HPT this morning, ha, just to see the two lines. VERY dark second line, yay!



amber8 said:


> Hi & congrats to everyone!! Hoping we all have a H&H 9 months!
> 
> My due date is June 10th! So far I feel pretty normal other than I feel hungry faster than usual, weird twinges here and there, extremely sore boobs. Still can't believe I'm pregnant...a bit nervous but extremely excited!!
> 
> However, I have a bit of a heavy weight on my shoulders right now. My best friend is having a destination wedding when I will be 36 weeks (as long as the lil' one sticks! fx'd!) and I'm the Maid of Honor! Not quite sure how to tell her I most likely won't be able to go. I feel horrible, but we've been trying since before they got engaged and how do you know when it's going to happen right? I wasn't willing to put our family on hold. Does that make me a bad person? I think she will understand...I hope. I want to tell her asap...I feel I should, but I'm only 4 weeks....I don't know what to do.

Since she's your best friend, I'd tell her straight away. But that's me. You gotta do what you feel comfortable with!



nzjade said:


> Hey can I start a new discussion point? How did your OH/DH/DB/DF react? I just told mine after work tonight (was waiting for a special moment - we haven't had much time alone because my cousin is staying) and he said 'Wow. Congratulations' and a few seconds later: 'What are we having for dinner?' - LOL! Bless him.
> 
> Also, a few of you were saying in previous posts that you are worried about m/c etc, but you feel like this time is different. I just wanted to say I feel exactly the same. Last time I could not get excited because I just 'knew' the pregnancy was going to end. I didn't even pat my tummy or talk to the baby or anything (erm, it's not just me who is doing that now right?). This time, I am just so freakin excited I keep getting huge smiles on my face and I just feel like everything's going to be OK this time. I also saw the most BEAUTIFUL rainbow after work today, and that made me feel like it was a sign that my rainbow baby is going to be OK :)
> 
> :flow:

DH's reaction... he'd been wanting me to have him there when I test, but since I'd tested a lot, he'd stopped. So after I took the test and he'd come in the bathroom for something, he didnt comment and walked out. So I ran him down and had him come back! Test was soooo faint though so we had to really stare at it. He wasn't super psyched yet until that night when I told him I'd taken another test and it was positive too and I assured him I WAS preggers! I was still having to convince him the next day!



Mellie1988 said:


> Yay more new comers!! Lots of June babies :D
> 
> Jade - I text my OH, he has just left for work....he text back saying "yeyyyyy xxxx" then two seconds later "oh sh!t, M is gonna go mad" M is my director at work :lol:
> 
> AFM I managed to get the most sleep I've had so far for the past week and my back and neck don't hurt anymore....yay ! Now to try get DS to walk everywhere and climb into his own carseat....chunky little monkey!!
> 
> Off to my parents today to take them to the airport, part of me wants to tell them and part of me wants to wait till they get bk, they are only going for 10 days so I'm thinking wait as then I will be 6 weeks and that little bit further along!
> 
> Oh and I had the strangest dream last night that I was sent for a scan and my uterus/ovaries were riddled in cysts, it wasn't a nice dream at all....they told me that the cysts had caused a positive pregnancy test but there was no baby....silly dream!!!
> 
> AF was officially due yesterday so I took one last test this morning to rule out a chemical and the test line is as strong as control line....yay!!!

I haven't told my mom yet!! She was out of state when I found out! I want to tell her in person.. but now my dad knows (divorced) and so do my in-laws! Oh dear. Trying to decide if I should still wait for her to get back. I think I need to now or I should have told her awhile ago!


----------



## libbyam2003

shobbs said:


> Hey ladies quick question do any of you get ur symptoms more at night????
> 
> all day I've been exhausted but tonight it's hit hard also my boobs are super sore at night and also super bloated that's my main symptoms
> 
> I've also had a cold since I found out aswell that's not shifting

I am more bloated in the evenings.. same as last pregnancy. And fatigue hasn't hit yet, but it was all day last time... that just depends!


----------



## Wifey1013

angel2010 said:


> Wifey1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh typical....sister is treating me to a belated birthday meal and I feel sick as a dog....everything is making me heave :cry: I want TGI Fridays!!! Lol tempted to say can we leave it til after 12 weeks but she may withdraw her offer by then :rofl:
> 
> X
> 
> Oh no!! Hopefully you'll be able to still enjoy your bday dinner. I want TGI Fridays too!!! Cajun chicken & shrimp pasta....YUM!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I love TGI Fridays!! The cheesy chicken and shrimp with smashed potatoes is the best!!! Oh and they make the best mojito (I'd probably abstain from that though:haha:)Click to expand...

Oh man, I am so going to TGI Fridays when Hubs gets home next week!! I used to work there years ago, I love the loaded mash and yes the mojitos are to die for!! 



Athena said:


> Hi, please can I join? I'm due June 12th. Can't believe I'm here after ttc for 7 years got lucky on our first IVF cycle, just doesn't seem real, this is my first post in 1st tri, been wanting to do this a really long time!

Congrats to you!!! Welcome to your new home :thumbup: :happydance: H&H 9 months!!! :hugs:



Rachael737 said:


> Hi I'm new. Just found out today! Eek! came as a bit of a shock despite trying - just had given up a bit this month. Think i'm due around 15th June.
> Just keeping everything crossed now that it will be a sticky. Is my first so think i'm worrying bout everything!
> Great thread and would be very excited for a private facebook page! x

Congratulations!!!! Welcome to the June baby club :flower: :happydance: H&H 9 months!!!! :hugs:




Phantom710 said:


> I would definitely be making it private :) When I get home I'll create. I think it will have to be by invite only for the highest privacy settings. (But I may be wrong) So I'll update later with all the info :)
> 
> also, welcome Rach-- I'll add you to the list after lunch. hehe

I'm so excited for the facebook page, I too am keeping it quite from friends until 1st trimester is over :blush: thanks for putting it together Phantom :hugs:



shobbs said:


> Hey ladies quick question do any of you get ur symptoms more at night????
> 
> all day I've been exhausted but tonight it's hit hard also my boobs are super sore at night and also super bloated that's my main symptoms
> 
> I've also had a cold since I found out aswell that's not shifting

I feel like my bb's are way more sore at night but I'm not sure if it's because that's when the girls "hang loose" :haha: or because it's at night....hmmmm...


----------



## Spunky

CottlestonPie said:


> My hubby wasn't convinced... He was certain that all tests are wrong until a week overdue. I had to show three positive tests before he got excited lol
> Last time when I was preg with my son, I told him and he was like "right that's great but I really need to pee!" and i caught him in the kitchen afterwards doing a little happy dance :haha:
> 
> Omg girls my sense of smell has gone crazy. DH brought the paddling pool indoors and I could smell the plastic from the other room! It's the only symptom today apart from one twinge.

So figgen excited for you girl!! :hugs: SO EXCITING! James' birthday is June 9th. It's a good day! (though he was due May 27th, the 9th is a good day!) Much Love!


----------



## Kota

Phantom710 said:


> Who's up for a June Babies facebook page? I had one with my son and it's great, plus easier to share bump pics/etc.
> 
> If there is enough interest I'll make it tonight. I have to have something to do this pregnancy since I don't have to shop for anything. HAHAHAHAHA

I'd be up for this, find it much easier to keep up on FB then in here. Let me know if you want a hand with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Phantom710

Alright Girls, here is the link :) https://www.facebook.com/groups/June2013MummiesandBabies/

It's a secret group, so only members can see the group, members and posts. Also--- let me know if there is a way to request to join when you click the link. If not, I'll have to add you all by hand :)

Also, Kota, I'd love some admin help, I'll promote you when you join :)

edit---- nope. just checked on my other account. Alright, so.... here's the link to my page, message me, and I'll invite you all :)

https://www.facebook.com/MichelleECluff


----------



## Wifey1013

Phantom710 said:


> Alright Girls, here is the link :) https://www.facebook.com/groups/June2013MummiesandBabies/
> 
> It's a secret group, so only members can see the group, members and posts. Also--- let me know if there is a way to request to join when you click the link. If not, I'll have to add you all by hand :)
> 
> Also, Kota, I'd love some admin help, I'll promote you when you join :)

it says content not found when you click on the link...


----------



## Wifey1013

Wifey1013 said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Alright Girls, here is the link :) https://www.facebook.com/groups/June2013MummiesandBabies/
> 
> It's a secret group, so only members can see the group, members and posts. Also--- let me know if there is a way to request to join when you click the link. If not, I'll have to add you all by hand :)
> 
> Also, Kota, I'd love some admin help, I'll promote you when you join :)
> 
> it says content not found when you click on the link...Click to expand...

I think because it's private you'll have to invite all of us. I'll msg you my email :flower:


----------



## tag74

Would love to join the June group! Due June 6 :hugs:


----------



## OliveLove

Wifey1013 said:


> Wifey1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Alright Girls, here is the link :) https://www.facebook.com/groups/June2013MummiesandBabies/
> 
> It's a secret group, so only members can see the group, members and posts. Also--- let me know if there is a way to request to join when you click the link. If not, I'll have to add you all by hand :)
> 
> Also, Kota, I'd love some admin help, I'll promote you when you join :)
> 
> it says content not found when you click on the link...Click to expand...
> 
> I think because it's private you'll have to invite all of us. I'll msg you my email :flower:Click to expand...

I would also like to join the fb group! I'll send you my email as well if that's what's needed :)


----------



## Phantom710

Alright everyone, you're going to have to send me a friend request and then I can add you to the group. Since it's the highest privacy, it's the only way it'll work. I can't even add if you're not my friend. BUT after you've been added, feel free to delete from your personal page if you want. Here's my facebook again:

https://www.facebook.com/MichelleECluff


----------



## msp_teen

Phantom710 said:


> Alright everyone, you're going to have to send me a friend request and then I can add you to the group. Since it's the highest privacy, it's the only way it'll work. I can't even add if you're not my friend. BUT after you've been added, feel free to delete from your personal page if you want. Here's my facebook again:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MichelleECluff

You're getting a request from Maeghan (my name), I just added you on fb!


----------



## beo2012

msp_teen said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Alright everyone, you're going to have to send me a friend request and then I can add you to the group. Since it's the highest privacy, it's the only way it'll work. I can't even add if you're not my friend. BUT after you've been added, feel free to delete from your personal page if you want. Here's my facebook again:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MichelleECluff
> 
> You're getting a request from Maeghan (my name), I just added you on fb!Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## danielle1984

count me in too!


----------



## Phantom710

If you've send me a friend request, I've added you :) The group is so fun already :) Can't wait to spend the next months with ya'll. G'night!


----------



## angel2010

I sent you a friend request.

Wow, you're quick!


----------



## angel2010

Are we 100% sure this can't be seen by others?


----------



## danielle1984

I think it's safe angel. I definitely don't want anyone else to know I'm pregnant.


----------



## Phantom710

100% Sure :) It's not my first completely private group.

My surro groups have the same settings as some of us work with....high profile... intended parents.


----------



## CTandbump

Hi,
Can I join too! I got a faint bfp this morning and would be due June 17th. I will add you on Facebook Phantom710.

Thanks


----------



## greenlady

Hi ladies I guess I belong in here now. I got my bfp yesterday and still slightly shocked as it was my first month off the pill and I thought it would take longer. 

It will be my second child and I think I'm due around June 6th or 7th - I don't know when I ovulated so its a guess based on averages. 

Hope you're all feeling good today :thumbup:


----------



## Lisasmith

Can I join too? Got my bfp for baby number 4 today :) due June 14


----------



## nzjade

:happydance: Congrats Lisa and CT!! 

Phantom - I just added you on FB (Hannah Jade Gordon - Jade is my middle name and also the name which I use for internet forums - no idea why lol). Well I just had my first Dr's appointment - he got out his little old fashioned circle pregnancy date calculator card thing and apparently my due date is 13th June - not 12th June! Can you pretty please change it for me?

I love reading all of your OH's reactions! My DB also said "ew did you pee on this" and shoved it back at me! hahaha.



Carly.C said:


> BTW I'm flying to New York on Dec 10th which will make me approx 14-15 weeks, does anyone know if it's ok to fly. I think its about a 6 or 7hour flight from London.

I'm also really worried about flying. I have a meeting for work in Wellington (1 hour plane trip) on 30th Oct - I will be 7w6d - read all these internet forums about how the pressure from the plane can harm the baby. I asked my Dr and he said it's not true at all and that flying is perfectly safe. But I'm really worried! I'm thinking of cancelling the meeting, even just as a means of reducing stress. The meeting isn't that important anyway.



CottlestonPie said:


> My hubby wasn't convinced... He was certain that all tests are wrong until a week overdue. I had to show three positive tests before he got excited lol
> Last time when I was preg with my son, I told him and he was like "right that's great but I really need to pee!" and i caught him in the kitchen afterwards doing a little happy dance :haha:
> 
> Omg girls my sense of smell has gone crazy. DH brought the paddling pool indoors and I could smell the plastic from the other room! It's the only symptom today apart from one twinge.

I went to my local shopping mall at lunchtime today to go to the supermarket and I could smell EVERYTHING - the manicure nail place's chemicals, and all the smells coming from the supermarket and even the bakery smells from the other supermarket across the road - it was very odd and made me feel a bit queasy!


----------



## Mikylamarnina

My due date is June 8 based on the due date calculator. I found out I am pregnant last Friday


----------



## nzjade

So as I said above, I had my first Dr's appt today. He is sending me for a scan at 7 or 8 weeks, and said I don't get referred to a midwife until 12 weeks. Is it similar in your parts of the world? I thought I got a midwife straight away. Also, are you all getting early-ish scans?

Today I had an urge to POAS to see if my line was progressing. So I bought a FRER and went into the public toilets in the mall thinking I could surely conjure up some wee. I knew I had just finished almost an entire bottle of water so it would be quite diluted. Anyway, the smallest little bit of dribble came out - I thought 'OMG I've just wasted a FRER - it's never going to show up a line with that little bit of diluted dribble!'. But this is what I got (top one) so I think that's a pretty good progression considering!

Had first blood test today too, will find out my hCG level on Monday - v nervous - hope it's going to be OK. :flow:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0831.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kendi

hey ladies....anyone one else having a dull headache and fatigue? I could sleep the whole day today...though my symptoms seem to come and go, today its hit me full!


----------



## shellyt

I GOT MY BFP YESTERDAY SOOOOOO EXCITED!! ha ha due 6th June 2012. xxxx


----------



## jellybean87

I did another test today - still pregnant! We told dd she was happy about the baby but didn't want anyone else to know. So we had a big talk and she was ok and has been kissing my belly :) we told some family they were really excited and we will tell the rest on Saturday


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, how old is your daughter?


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwh I want to tell my daughter but she would tell the world and their friends, aswell as asking when the baby is going to be here constantly so not planning on telling her until after Christmas if we can :/ maybe after 20 week scan! 

X


----------



## vicky1210

hey ladies a little advise or ust support needed please :hugs:

monday was my 1st bfp on cb digital 

spotted 11/12/13dpo very very minamal so maybe late implant 

i been tested since as you do my frer has gone slightly darker still faint tho i just wanted a bfp line lol

this morning it was lighter then last nights so i had a digital left well 2 actually bfp pregnant 1-2 last night didnt hold wee at all, today i got a NOT PREGNANT! 

im sure this is another m/c iv had 6 i suppose im trying to cling on to hope when i know whats happening :cry:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vegasbaby

May I join? I am due June 2nd (thought I am almost positive I will have this baby in May). This will be baby #2 for me. Very excited to be adding a new addition to the family and just hoping that the months fly by.


----------



## Luxoire

Not had a scan or doc date yet but due by God's grace June 4th

Symptoms - heartburn, constipation and bloated - on and off appetite too...oh and TIRED!! weight gain not helping either


----------



## jellybean87

OmiOmen said:


> Aww, how old is your daughter?


she is 6 in Jan


----------



## jellybean87

vicky1210 said:


> hey ladies a little advise or ust support needed please :hugs:
> 
> monday was my 1st bfp on cb digital
> 
> spotted 11/12/13dpo very very minamal so maybe late implant
> 
> i been tested since as you do my frer has gone slightly darker still faint tho i just wanted a bfp line lol
> 
> this morning it was lighter then last nights so i had a digital left well 2 actually bfp pregnant 1-2 last night didnt hold wee at all, today i got a NOT PREGNANT!
> 
> im sure this is another m/c iv had 6 i suppose im trying to cling on to hope when i know whats happening :cry:
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

:hugs: Can you go to the dr or epu? I hope everything is ok


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ok. Adding heartburn to my list. Now that and sense of smell that is probably better than my dogs are my two symptoms. (Also no motivation at all but its hard to tell if thats pregnancy or just my usual laziness :haha: )


----------



## CottlestonPie

vicky1210 said:


> hey ladies a little advise or ust support needed please :hugs:
> 
> monday was my 1st bfp on cb digital
> 
> spotted 11/12/13dpo very very minamal so maybe late implant
> 
> i been tested since as you do my frer has gone slightly darker still faint tho i just wanted a bfp line lol
> 
> this morning it was lighter then last nights so i had a digital left well 2 actually bfp pregnant 1-2 last night didnt hold wee at all, today i got a NOT PREGNANT!
> 
> im sure this is another m/c iv had 6 i suppose im trying to cling on to hope when i know whats happening :cry:
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

:hugs: :hugs:
Can you pop to a&e or your local mau? they should be able to do blood tests for you.
i hope everything is ok xxxx


----------



## jellybean87

Mellie1988 said:


> Awwh I want to tell my daughter but she would tell the world and their friends, aswell as asking when the baby is going to be here constantly so not planning on telling her until after Christmas if we can :/ maybe after 20 week scan!
> 
> X


we wern't planning on telling anyone until 12 weeks, but that clearly didn't happen! :haha:


----------



## omgamandaa

Just found out im due June 10, yesterday. :)


----------



## Mellie1988

:lol: Lol JellyBean!! My DD will be 5 at the end of the month, think I will wait a while longer to tell her! 

Hope everything is okay Vicky :hugs: 

Welcome Amanda :D 

AFM - I actually feel quite good today?! Slightly tired but so far no sickness today yay lol! I'm currently on Next website looking at baby clothes....someone stop me :haha: 

x


----------



## libbyam2003

vegasbaby said:


> May I join? I am due June 2nd (thought I am almost positive I will have this baby in May). This will be baby #2 for me. Very excited to be adding a new addition to the family and just hoping that the months fly by.

Hey there! Based on my LMP, I'm May 28... but I ovulated late so by that date I'm due June 5th! This time I won't count myself as late until after the latter date.. I wasn't tracking ovulation with my last baby so had no idea.

Anyway, we're due around the same time... congrats! And this is baby #2 for me as well!


----------



## Milty

I'm nervous about posting this as its really early but I got my BFP

I'm due 6/19


----------



## msp_teen

Milty said:


> I'm nervous about posting this as its really early but I got my BFP
> 
> I'm due 6/19

Congratulations!!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## shobbs

Hey ladies, just got my letter today for my scan next Friday I'll be just short of 7 weeks I'm sooooo excited :)


----------



## pixielmh

found out im preg today and untill scan my estimate due date is 16th :)


----------



## Phantom710

vicky1210 said:


> hey ladies a little advise or ust support needed please :hugs:
> 
> monday was my 1st bfp on cb digital
> 
> spotted 11/12/13dpo very very minamal so maybe late implant
> 
> i been tested since as you do my frer has gone slightly darker still faint tho i just wanted a bfp line lol
> 
> this morning it was lighter then last nights so i had a digital left well 2 actually bfp pregnant 1-2 last night didnt hold wee at all, today i got a NOT PREGNANT!
> 
> im sure this is another m/c iv had 6 i suppose im trying to cling on to hope when i know whats happening :cry:
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Crossing my fingers for you. I wouldn't base it soley off of tests. Yesterday I had a really light second line, it worried me, but today is dark!!!! I think sometimes you get a bad test. 




Welcome to all the new members. If any of you request me on facebook today, I won't be able to add you til later as I'm at work, but....... I'll have my BETA results within the hour!!!


----------



## 6footnoodle

So yesterday I went to see my doctor so she could do a urine and blood test to confirm my pregnancy. She also gave me a due date of May 31st based on some Marvelon chart by putting in the day of my last AF start day whish was August 25. All other sites give me a due date between june 1st and june 5th. Which due date should I go by for now? I' don't know if I am May or June :( 

Anyone else have last AF august 25th? My cycles are usually 30 days but I don't know when I ovulated.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Can I please join! I'm due on June 6th  no symptoms as yet, phew!


----------



## noodlebumxx

wait till scan for them to give you a date


----------



## vicky1210

beta leverls very low 
test nearly negative now so just waiting to bleed, gutted it was nice while it lasted :cry:

but h&h 9 months to you all :hugs:


----------



## Carly.C

vicky1210 said:


> beta leverls very low
> test nearly negative now so just waiting to bleed, gutted it was nice while it lasted :cry:
> 
> but h&h 9 months to you all :hugs:

So sorry to hear that. I know how you feel, the same happened to me in June, I kept testing after my BFP and saw the lines getting lighter until i got a negative 10 days after my 1st BFP. It mentally prepared me for the bleed but didnt make it easier knowing what was going to happen though. Hope you stay well and I send all my love and baby dust your way xxxx
:dust:


----------



## Phantom710

Beta today was 129. sorta bummed as it seems low for 18dpo. Next beta isn't until the 8th, so we'll see how they are then.


----------



## nzjade

vicky1210 said:


> beta leverls very low
> test nearly negative now so just waiting to bleed, gutted it was nice while it lasted :cry:
> 
> but h&h 9 months to you all :hugs:

Sooo sorry to hear that Vicky. :hugs: xxxxxxxx :flow:


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Sorry to hear that Vicky. It happened to me too just before I got preg on my son. Hope you're ok.


----------



## littlemiss84

vicky1210 said:


> beta leverls very low
> test nearly negative now so just waiting to bleed, gutted it was nice while it lasted :cry:
> 
> but h&h 9 months to you all :hugs:

So sorry Vicky :hugs:


----------



## Mellie1988

:hugs: Vicky xxxxxx


----------



## mrsirish

june 11th:D abit sick already


----------



## Phantom710

Hey all! I know I'm a little behind on adding people to the list, I promise to do it by tomorrow. I'm waiting to hear from the fertility clinic to see what they think of my beta numbers.


----------



## ohsosurprised

Hi everyone. Can I join?
I got my bfp today. Wasn't expecting it so Im shocked.
I have a 15 month old boy and... Im still shocked!
I cant believe it yet.


----------



## msp_teen

I'm sorry to hear that Vicky!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

6footnoodle said:


> So yesterday I went to see my doctor so she could do a urine and blood test to confirm my pregnancy. She also gave me a due date of May 31st based on some Marvelon chart by putting in the day of my last AF start day whish was August 25. All other sites give me a due date between june 1st and june 5th. Which due date should I go by for now? I' don't know if I am May or June :(
> 
> Anyone else have last AF august 25th? My cycles are usually 30 days but I don't know when I ovulated.

 my lmp was 1st sept. im due 8th june. I work ur due date out to be 3rd June. Hope that helps xx



vicky1210 said:


> beta leverls very low
> test nearly negative now so just waiting to bleed, gutted it was nice while it lasted :cry:
> 
> but h&h 9 months to you all :hugs:

So sorry huni, I know how u must feel. It happened to me in April. I really am gutted for u vicky :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Phantom710

Vicky-- are they sure? After my beta today, a few other surros told me some of their numbers. One girl had a first beta if 2, and another of 13, they've both had those babies. :flow:


----------



## danielle1984

hmmm I'm only 4 weeks but is it normal that I already feel like my pants are too tight?


----------



## Phantom710

yay for bloat.... not. I'm already using the ol' hairband around the button trick. To hard to button, and I've also been wearing some maternity pants.


----------



## danielle1984

but I thought it was too early for our belly to increase...sorry I don't understand bloated lol (I'm french)


----------



## OliveLove

danielle1984 said:


> but I thought it was too early for our belly to increase...sorry I don't understand bloated lol (I'm french)

It's water retention! Your body is holding on to water, just like it does before and during your period :)


----------



## danielle1984

oh! got it


----------



## kpk

I was super bloated yesterday. Drink lots of water, and eat a baked potato. It's like magic. The starch in the potato acts as a natural diuretic.


----------



## angel2010

Lisasmith said:


> Can I join too? Got my bfp for baby number 4 today :) due June 14

Congrats!!!



Mellie1988 said:


> Awwh I want to tell my daughter but she would tell the world and their friends, aswell as asking when the baby is going to be here constantly so not planning on telling her until after Christmas if we can :/ maybe after 20 week scan!
> 
> X

I am worried to say anything to my son about it until after we tell family. I am scared he will point to my belly and say baby or something and ruin the secret.



vicky1210 said:


> hey ladies a little advise or ust support needed please :hugs:
> 
> monday was my 1st bfp on cb digital
> 
> spotted 11/12/13dpo very very minamal so maybe late implant
> 
> i been tested since as you do my frer has gone slightly darker still faint tho i just wanted a bfp line lol
> 
> this morning it was lighter then last nights so i had a digital left well 2 actually bfp pregnant 1-2 last night didnt hold wee at all, today i got a NOT PREGNANT!
> 
> im sure this is another m/c iv had 6 i suppose im trying to cling on to hope when i know whats happening :cry:
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

I am sorry, will be sending thoughts you way! Are you taking any baby asprin?



Phantom710 said:


> Beta today was 129. sorta bummed as it seems low for 18dpo. Next beta isn't until the 8th, so we'll see how they are then.

FX'd your numbers get tons larger at your next app!



danielle1984 said:


> hmmm I'm only 4 weeks but is it normal that I already feel like my pants are too tight?

I am already only wearing sweats and my fat pants. Will start wearing maternity very soon I am sure (have already had dh get them out of the attic).
Oh yeah, I forgot, I have already put on the maternity leggings to wear around the house and to go for a walk with a sweatshirt.


Welcome to all the new June mommies as well!!!!!!!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi can I join please I'm due 3rd June. I am feeling really crap at the moment sick and so tired :( these next few weeks are going to drag. Got a prescription yesterday for anti-sickness tabs but not been for them yet as I can't face leaving the house so will get DH to get them later. 

Look forward to getting to know you ladies although I probably won't be in much while I'm feeling so bad.


----------



## nzjade

Totally feeling bloated too - yesterday I looked 6 months pregnant! However I seem to have lost a little weight this week (very odd for me - usually I gain weight just by sniffing a Big Mac!). 

I told my Mum and best friend today. Mum was so excited that she went silent on the phone for a few seconds and then said she was shaking and had tears in her eyes (she was very worried about me after the m/c, so is just as excited about my rainbow baby as I am!). Best friend was also happy for me even though I will be bursting out of my maid of honour dress at her wedding in February - lol. Also had to tell my friend at work because we do a lot of exercise together during lunchtimes (boot camp sessions) and also netball after work sometimes - and I'm stopping all of that just to be on the safe side. So had no choice but to tell her - it would have been very obvious why I had all of a sudden stopped exercising anyway! (Still doing a bit of exercise, but just going for walks instead).

When is everyone planning on having their first scans? I'm thinking of booking my dating scan for 1st November at 8w1d :)


----------



## pink mum

hi girls r u all.m just sleepy n havesore bbs,nothing else


----------



## xxyjadexx

I think I have a scan on Sunday but I would rather wait a few weeks as I doubt there's a lot to see at just under 6 weeks!


----------



## nzjade

xxyjadexx said:


> I think I have a scan on Sunday but I would rather wait a few weeks as I doubt there's a lot to see at just under 6 weeks!

Let us know what you see at your scan - I would be interested to know what you can see at just under 6 weeks. :flow:


----------



## xxyjadexx

I will do! Hopefully I will get a picture to take home! Last pregnancy my first scan was at 8 weeks and the baby was just a little blob but we saw the heartbeat


----------



## noodlebumxx

nzjade said:
 

> Totally feeling bloated too - yesterday I looked 6 months pregnant! However I seem to have lost a little weight this week (very odd for me - usually I gain weight just by sniffing a Big Mac!).
> 
> I told my Mum and best friend today. Mum was so excited that she went silent on the phone for a few seconds and then said she was shaking and had tears in her eyes (she was very worried about me after the m/c, so is just as excited about my rainbow baby as I am!). Best friend was also happy for me even though I will be bursting out of my maid of honour dress at her wedding in February - lol. Also had to tell my friend at work because we do a lot of exercise together during lunchtimes (boot camp sessions) and also netball after work sometimes - and I'm stopping all of that just to be on the safe side. So had no choice but to tell her - it would have been very obvious why I had all of a sudden stopped exercising anyway! (Still doing a bit of exercise, but just going for walks instead).
> 
> When is everyone planning on having their first scans? I'm thinking of booking my dating scan for 1st November at 8w1d :)

How strange I looked massive yesterday but I have weighed myself this morning and I've lost 2 lbs!! I had been having really bad cramping last week or so at night but nothing ladt night and had a great sleep


----------



## shobbs

Morning ladies I'm currently 21dpo and today is when my lil jelly tot hearts starts beating.

Had a horrible wave of nausea last night felt like I was on a boat had to have a bath and go to bed and not move bending over was the worst thought I was going to spew everywhere feeling better today though :) xx


----------



## kellyrae

nzjade said:


> When is everyone planning on having their first scans? I'm thinking of booking my dating scan for 1st November at 8w1d :)

I have a scan booked for the 23rd of Oct for an early pregnancy scan, which will make me 7 weeks, I had one with my first baby at this time too and you couldnt see too much but could def see her little heart pumping away :happydance:


----------



## vicky1210

hey all, 

thankyou for your kind words i had a positvie test monday cb digital, 25 sensitive i think, 

bloods taken yesterday its positive but only 10, she says im very early pg but considering my test was positive monday can only means my levels are dropping, im not bleeding yet or have any pain no pg symtoms neither, iv been told to get bloods done in a week, but im sure is inpending m/c 

:hugs:all xxxx


----------



## ani

Hey all, count me in! I should be due around 10-13 June, but quite hard to tell exactly as I got a BFP straight after a miscarriage without AF coming in between. But June for sure! :)

Haven't made any docs appointments yet, thinking about booking something for around 8 weeks.


----------



## dkyre

Due June 4th!


----------



## littlemiss84

kellyrae said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone planning on having their first scans? I'm thinking of booking my dating scan for 1st November at 8w1d :)
> 
> I have a scan booked for the 23rd of Oct for an early pregnancy scan, which will make me 7 weeks, I had one with my first baby at this time too and you couldnt see too much but could def see her little heart pumping away :happydance:Click to expand...

I have my first scan on Monday, I will be 5 weeks 4 days


----------



## nzjade

kellyrae said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone planning on having their first scans? I'm thinking of booking my dating scan for 1st November at 8w1d :)
> 
> I have a scan booked for the 23rd of Oct for an early pregnancy scan, which will make me 7 weeks, I had one with my first baby at this time too and you couldnt see too much but could def see her little heart pumping away :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## nzjade

littlemiss84 said:


> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone planning on having their first scans? I'm thinking of booking my dating scan for 1st November at 8w1d :)
> 
> I have a scan booked for the 23rd of Oct for an early pregnancy scan, which will make me 7 weeks, I had one with my first baby at this time too and you couldnt see too much but could def see her little heart pumping away :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my first scan on Monday, I will be 5 weeks 4 daysClick to expand...

Yay! When's your first midwife appointment? I don't get one til 12 weeks according to my Dr!


----------



## littlemiss84

nzjade said:


> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone planning on having their first scans? I'm thinking of booking my dating scan for 1st November at 8w1d :)
> 
> I have a scan booked for the 23rd of Oct for an early pregnancy scan, which will make me 7 weeks, I had one with my first baby at this time too and you couldnt see too much but could def see her little heart pumping away :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my first scan on Monday, I will be 5 weeks 4 daysClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! When's your first midwife appointment? I don't get one til 12 weeks according to my Dr!Click to expand...

I wont see the midwife until around 11-12 weeks. My last pregnancy was ectopic so the scan on Monday it to make sure it is in the right place.


----------



## purpleblond

Hi all, I found out last night I'm pregnant with my 3rd! Going by dates I think I'm due 6th June.


----------



## kellyrae

littlemiss84 said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone planning on having their first scans? I'm thinking of booking my dating scan for 1st November at 8w1d :)
> 
> I have a scan booked for the 23rd of Oct for an early pregnancy scan, which will make me 7 weeks, I had one with my first baby at this time too and you couldnt see too much but could def see her little heart pumping away :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my first scan on Monday, I will be 5 weeks 4 daysClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! When's your first midwife appointment? I don't get one til 12 weeks according to my Dr!Click to expand...
> 
> I wont see the midwife until around 11-12 weeks. My last pregnancy was ectopic so the scan on Monday it to make sure it is in the right place.Click to expand...

I havnt booked in with my midwife as yet and wont untill around 10 weeks, but because I'm diabetic i have alot of scans and appointments at the hospital, usually every 2 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Vicky, I have everything crossed for you xxx :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I don't think we get any scans or appointments til 12 weeks in the uk normally... I had lots last time because I had bleeding in first tri and ds was breech after 20 weeks but I think I'll only have 2-3 scans this time.


----------



## NDH

I'm not sure what my due date is but I'm due some time in June. Thought I had an annovulatory cycle when I was still getting BFNs two weeks after AF was due. Missed a second period and took another test and got :bfp: so at most I'm 6 weeks.

Put me down for June 9 unless/until I find out otherwise. (The date if AF had come September 2nd)


----------



## Kota

Booked an appointment with the GP for next Friday when I'll be just over 5wks. I think the y ddo early dating scans here but I don't know if I'll bother, I KNOW when I ovulated so am confident of my dates, and baby will come when baby is ready regardless of what due date they stamp on its head. In that case, first scan will be the 12wk one so sometime towards the end of Nov.


----------



## AnnArbor75

I just got a positive pregnancy test. FF says I am due June 17!! Happy to be joining you.


----------



## kellyrae

AnnArbor75 said:


> I just got a positive pregnancy test. FF says I am due June 17!! Happy to be joining you.

Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ecobear

I'm getting nervous and worrying a little.
Had work place risk assessments done at both of my jobs (they really fill you with joy) I'm still on knicker watch too :wacko:

My boobs are still as sore as ever, if not getting worse - which i'm taking as a good sign. I'm feeling more tired and still hankering for Beef and Veg :haha:

I have known for a week that I am pregnant, but it has dragged!! It's like time has stopped, hurry up some so I can stop worrying so much!!

When I saw the docs when I first found out, my contact details were just put on a list (on a scrappy pad and paper) by the nurse and I was told I would get a call. I have no idea when :shrug:

I suppose I'm just worrying because this is my first and I have no idea what is going on!!! xxx


----------



## msp_teen

AnnArbor75 said:


> I just got a positive pregnancy test. FF says I am due June 17!! Happy to be joining you.

Congratulations!!


----------



## KittyLover12

add me to the list please? due 4th june


----------



## Rachaella

Due on the 8th! :)


----------



## Ksterny

I apologize if this isn't in the right forum, but something is telling me I will get prego this month; and I am not usually optimistic like this.

My LMP was 9/14/12 and I O'd on 9/30. I am only 6dpo but my question to all your lovely ladies is did any of you have this weird tugging/pulling/dull ache in your uterus (above pubic bone area). I have had this since 4 dpo which is weird, I know. Its really early.
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 72 KB
Views: 2


----------



## libbyam2003

morning ladies!



6footnoodle said:


> So yesterday I went to see my doctor so she could do a urine and blood test to confirm my pregnancy. She also gave me a due date of May 31st based on some Marvelon chart by putting in the day of my last AF start day whish was August 25. All other sites give me a due date between june 1st and june 5th. Which due date should I go by for now? I' don't know if I am May or June :(
> 
> Anyone else have last AF august 25th? My cycles are usually 30 days but I don't know when I ovulated.

My last AF was Aug 21... but I o'd so late that I think I'll be having a June baby even though calculators say May 28... but waiting for 12 week dating scan.. I think that's when you get the most accurate guess?


Phantom710 said:


> Beta today was 129. sorta bummed as it seems low for 18dpo. Next beta isn't until the 8th, so we'll see how they are then.




vicky1210 said:


> beta leverls very low
> test nearly negative now so just waiting to bleed, gutted it was nice while it lasted :cry:
> 
> but h&h 9 months to you all :hugs:

Sorry for those with low betas... but from what I've read on bnb, is those numbers can be real low and still end up with a healthy baby! Just some food for thought... I won't get betas here in the states as far as I know.


Phantom710 said:


> yay for bloat.... not. I'm already using the ol' hairband around the button trick. To hard to button, and I've also been wearing some maternity pants.

Ha ok I jsut tried the button bc pants too tight while sitting.. but won't work with the pants i'm wearing, drat!


kpk said:


> I was super bloated yesterday. Drink lots of water, and eat a baked potato. It's like magic. The starch in the potato acts as a natural diuretic.

I know what I'm having for lunch now!!


kellyrae said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone planning on having their first scans? I'm thinking of booking my dating scan for 1st November at 8w1d :)
> 
> I have a scan booked for the 23rd of Oct for an early pregnancy scan, which will make me 7 weeks, I had one with my first baby at this time too and you couldnt see too much but could def see her little heart pumping away :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh yay... having mine at 7 weeks too and hoping for a heartbeat!! Last time we went in too early and I was so sad not to hear it!


ecobear said:


> I'm getting nervous and worrying a little.
> Had work place risk assessments done at both of my jobs (they really fill you with joy) I'm still on knicker watch too :wacko:
> 
> My boobs are still as sore as ever, if not getting worse - which i'm taking as a good sign. I'm feeling more tired and still hankering for Beef and Veg :haha:
> 
> I have known for a week that I am pregnant, but it has dragged!! It's like time has stopped, hurry up some so I can stop worrying so much!!
> 
> When I saw the docs when I first found out, my contact details were just put on a list (on a scrappy pad and paper) by the nurse and I was told I would get a call. I have no idea when :shrug:
> 
> I suppose I'm just worrying because this is my first and I have no idea what is going on!!! xxx

Ugh I know what that's like.. time dragging and worrying.. it isn't as bad this time, but my first pregnancy I was a wreck in between appointments!! Luckily, appts get closer together as you get closer to the end and get even less patient!


----------



## Phantom710

Ksterny said:


> I apologize if this isn't in the right forum, but something is telling me I will get prego this month; and I am not usually optimistic like this.
> 
> My LMP was 9/14/12 and I O'd on 9/30. I am only 6dpo but my question to all your lovely ladies is did any of you have this weird tugging/pulling/dull ache in your uterus (above pubic bone area). I have had this since 4 dpo which is weird, I know. Its really early.

I had it after my transfer for the next few days. So right at 6dpo probably until around 8 dpo. fx'd for you!! When would that make you due?


----------



## Phantom710

ohsosurprised said:


> Hi everyone. Can I join?
> I got my bfp today. Wasn't expecting it so Im shocked.
> I have a 15 month old boy and... Im still shocked!
> I cant believe it yet.

Hi welcome!! EDD???



vicky1210 said:


> hey all,
> 
> thankyou for your kind words i had a positvie test monday cb digital, 25 sensitive i think,
> 
> bloods taken yesterday its positive but only 10, she says im very early pg but considering my test was positive monday can only means my levels are dropping, im not bleeding yet or have any pain no pg symtoms neither, iv been told to get bloods done in a week, but im sure is inpending m/c
> 
> :hugs:all xxxx

:hugs: Keep us posted <3



nzjade said:


> When is everyone planning on having their first scans? I'm thinking of booking my dating scan for 1st November at 8w1d :)

[/QUOTE]

No date yet, but I think my Fertility Clinic likes them around 6-7 weeks. I'll be 5 weeks on Monday, so anywhere from a little over a week to two weeks.

Off to go add everyone :)

edit-- Please check to make sure your name is on the list if you're new to the forum (within the last 12 pages or so) and let me know if I misssed you :)


----------



## vegasbaby

Hi everyone! I am 5+5 today and other than sore boobs I really don't have any symptoms. I was peeing all the time and now I'm not even doing that. By this point last time, morning sickness had set in and I felt pretty miserable in general. I don't want MS, but it made me feel confident that everything was going well. I have a scan scheduled for 10/23 at 8+2 and just wish time would hurry up so I can see that everything is OK. Anyone else not having many symptoms?


----------



## lilybella27

I am completely new to this! Eeeeeek! Cant even believe im on here writing this. Crazy stuff! I'm due 9th June. Is anyone else scared to death or is it just me?? Also i dont understand how many weeks i am. i have worked out that im 3 weeks from conception and thats what the doctor said too, but then everyone else takes it from the first day of the last period so that would make me 5 weeks?? I'm confused.com :)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I had to go in the the ER for a uti and they decided to scan me because I spotted a tiny bit the night previous and they found a sac and told me my beta numbers were 1817. So while they told me its normal i'm in a total panic lol! I have a thread about it somewhere. The joys of early scans...


----------



## kellyrae

Phantom I have just read your surrogacy journal and its had me in tears!!!
Especially when you told them you were pregnant :happydance::cry:
I think what you are doing is a wonderful thing, giving someone the chance and opportunity to have a family of their own, I take my hat off to you, I don't think I could do it as much as would love to.....what a wonderful gift!!!


----------



## jellybean87

Wow 90 bumps on the way! 

I'm so sorry Vicky :hugs:

Danielle1984 - I think it's normal. At least I hope it is! lol. I have to unbutton my jeans when I sit down. Me and my friend went shopping today and in her car I was like i'm sorry but they have got to be undone :haha:

I don't remember if I've posted this or not :dohh: We have told some family and friends they were all really thrilled for us. I have my drs appt on the 8th. we are going to book an early scan for 7 weeks :happydance:

my symptoms so far are nausea, bloating, tiredness, less appitite, and peeing all the time!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

lilybella27 said:


> I am completely new to this! Eeeeeek! Cant even believe im on here writing this. Crazy stuff! I'm due 9th June. Is anyone else scared to death or is it just me?? Also i dont understand how many weeks i am. i have worked out that im 3 weeks from conception and thats what the doctor said too, but then everyone else takes it from the first day of the last period so that would make me 5 weeks?? I'm confused.com :)

The first 2 weeks of your cycle starting with the day you start your period are considered weeks 1 and 2 of pregnancy so when they say you are 
"5 weeks" that is including those 2 weeks. "Fetal age" is only 3 weeks at this point. Its kind of silly that it includes those first 2 weeks but thats just how its done.


----------



## Carly.C

Quick question..... Does anyone else get an ache in their groin that goes down their leg? Mine is on my left side and only happens randomly. I'm so paranoid of every pinch after my MC in June, I just want to know what is normal.
I think my ticker is wrong and I'm only 4+5 BTW!


----------



## Annie77

vegasbaby said:


> Hi everyone! I am 5+5 today and other than sore boobs I really don't have any symptoms. I was peeing all the time and now I'm not even doing that. By this point last time, morning sickness had set in and I felt pretty miserable in general. I don't want MS, but it made me feel confident that everything was going well. I have a scan scheduled for 10/23 at 8+2 and just wish time would hurry up so I can see that everything is OK. Anyone else not having many symptoms?

I am similar to you - sore boobs are my only real symptom. I am tired but can work through it and even stayed up til 1am to finish prep for guide camp. Have very mild and very occasional cramps and it only later at night I feel a wee bit bloated.
Am just hoping and praying this is for real:wacko:


----------



## shobbs

Carly.C said:


> Quick question..... Does anyone else get an ache in their groin that goes down their leg? Mine is on my left side and only happens randomly. I'm so paranoid of every pinch after my MC in June, I just want to know what is normal.
> I think my ticker is wrong and I'm only 4+5 BTW!

Yes u had this last week I usually get it before af but apparently it's normal as all the ligaments are relaxing now, it felt like the feeling u get just after cramp and dead leg x


----------



## jbk

I'm due June 11th!!


----------



## msp_teen

Carly.C said:


> Quick question..... Does anyone else get an ache in their groin that goes down their leg? Mine is on my left side and only happens randomly. I'm so paranoid of every pinch after my MC in June, I just want to know what is normal.
> I think my ticker is wrong and I'm only 4+5 BTW!

I get the same exact thing, I was a little worried about it because I usually get it before AF with my cramps! Mines on my right side though.


----------



## Carly.C

shobbs said:


> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> Quick question..... Does anyone else get an ache in their groin that goes down their leg? Mine is on my left side and only happens randomly. I'm so paranoid of every pinch after my MC in June, I just want to know what is normal.
> I think my ticker is wrong and I'm only 4+5 BTW!
> 
> Yes u had this last week I usually get it before af but apparently it's normal as all the ligaments are relaxing now, it felt like the feeling u get just after cramp and dead leg xClick to expand...

Thank goodness for that then!! I'm also worried that i felt really nauseas at the start of the week but that has gone and I dont feel tired or need to pee loads. I read somewhere that this doesnt start till 6 weeks so I'll be praying for it to start from 14th Oct (think my ticker is wrong!!) Anyone else like this too?


----------



## jellybean87

Yea I get lots of niggles and little aches and pains to. Its hard not to worry. 

I forgot to say. When we found out we were pregnant with dd we went and bought a little pair of slippers for her. So yesterday we went to mothercare and bought 
from us :
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...hercare%20Novelty%20Bee%20Pyjamas%20Set&q=bee

From dd:
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...thercare%20Unisex%20Bear%20Graphic%20Bodysuit

it won't let me post pics


----------



## Carly.C

jellybean87 said:


> Yea I get lots of niggles and little aches and pains to. Its hard not to worry.
> 
> I forgot to say. When we found out we were pregnant with dd we went and bought a little pair of slippers for her. So yesterday we went to mothercare and bought
> from us :
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...hercare%20Novelty%20Bee%20Pyjamas%20Set&q=bee
> 
> From dd:
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...thercare%20Unisex%20Bear%20Graphic%20Bodysuit
> 
> it won't let me post pics

Wow I love them esp the bumble bee one. I'm so guna buy it!! Was thinkin of decorating the nursery as a bumble bee theme. Way way ahead of time I know!!


----------



## jellybean87

they had a zebra and tiger aswell. And matching bee slippers :)

Aww thats a cute theme. I'm gutted I don't get to decorate a nursery this time. We only have a 2 bed house so baby will be in with us until they sleep through, then we will swap rooms and dd and baby will have the bigger one and we will squeeze into the small room!


----------



## shobbs

When I first found out I had sore boobs that wore off and now there sore again I have about 1 episode a day where I feel like I'm going to be sick but other than bloating and tired but unable to sleep all is ok here x


----------



## libbyam2003

vegasbaby said:


> Hi everyone! I am 5+5 today and other than sore boobs I really don't have any symptoms. I was peeing all the time and now I'm not even doing that. By this point last time, morning sickness had set in and I felt pretty miserable in general. I don't want MS, but it made me feel confident that everything was going well. I have a scan scheduled for 10/23 at 8+2 and just wish time would hurry up so I can see that everything is OK. Anyone else not having many symptoms?

Yup I don't want MS but wondering if it means I am needing it to be more sure that I am prego! I know I am... but forgetting sometimes bc not reminded of it! But times passes faster when we feel better!


lilybella27 said:


> I am completely new to this! Eeeeeek! Cant even believe im on here writing this. Crazy stuff! I'm due 9th June. Is anyone else scared to death or is it just me?? Also i dont understand how many weeks i am. i have worked out that im 3 weeks from conception and thats what the doctor said too, but then everyone else takes it from the first day of the last period so that would make me 5 weeks?? I'm confused.com :)

I was scared to death with my first! Normal!


jellybean87 said:


> Wow 90 bumps on the way!
> 
> I'm so sorry Vicky :hugs:
> 
> Danielle1984 - I think it's normal. At least I hope it is! lol. I have to unbutton my jeans when I sit down. Me and my friend went shopping today and in her car I was like i'm sorry but they have got to be undone :haha:
> 
> I don't remember if I've posted this or not :dohh: We have told some family and friends they were all really thrilled for us. I have my drs appt on the 8th. we are going to book an early scan for 7 weeks :happydance:
> 
> my symptoms so far are nausea, bloating, tiredness, less appitite, and peeing all the time!




Annie77 said:


> vegasbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I am 5+5 today and other than sore boobs I really don't have any symptoms. I was peeing all the time and now I'm not even doing that. By this point last time, morning sickness had set in and I felt pretty miserable in general. I don't want MS, but it made me feel confident that everything was going well. I have a scan scheduled for 10/23 at 8+2 and just wish time would hurry up so I can see that everything is OK. Anyone else not having many symptoms?
> 
> I am similar to you - sore boobs are my only real symptom. I am tired but can work through it and even stayed up til 1am to finish prep for guide camp. Have very mild and very occasional cramps and it only later at night I feel a wee bit bloated.
> Am just hoping and praying this is for real:wacko:Click to expand...

Same symptoms! Blaot and some cramps and nausea but not much! I did notice I tire and get sore easier after trying to do too much last night.. normally I am quite lazy after work so guess I need to go back to that!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hey ladies just checking in and say yet another hello your newest new comers, wow there's so many of us it's hard to keep up hehe! 

I took yet another test this evening, serial POASer....think I'm at ease now though as the test line came up before the control line and its the thickest darkest line ever and that was 5:30pm pee with sooo much to drink today :lol: gonna give my remaining tests to my cousin who is currently TTC! 

Symptom wise my boobs are so sore, don't feel as tired today yay :D, sickness around 2:30pm which seems to becoming a pattern! 

MW appt on Monday, kind of excited even though its only boring stuff, hopefully she will be able to give me a scan date and going to see if they can give me a reassurance scan around 7 weeks because of recent removal or mirena coil....hopefully that's a ground for an early scan!! 

Hope every one is well! 

X


----------



## Alison Hedley

Hi, I'm due 5th June x no symtoms as yet just a bit crampy :flower:xxxxx


----------



## jellybean87

Mellie I've done 3 test so far, I have one left so i'm saving it for next week.

Anyone in the UK just watched Eastenders? I have just cried my eyes out at it :cry::dohh: Pregnancy Hormones are in full force


----------



## noodlebumxx

jellybean87 said:


> Mellie I've done 3 test so far, I have one left so i'm saving it for next week.
> 
> Anyone in the UK just watched Eastenders? I have just cried my eyes out at it :cry::dohh: Pregnancy Hormones are in full force

I cried a little, my hormones havent come on full force yet.


----------



## greenlady

jellybean87 said:


> Mellie I've done 3 test so far, I have one left so i'm saving it for next week.
> 
> Anyone in the UK just watched Eastenders? I have just cried my eyes out at it :cry::dohh: Pregnancy Hormones are in full force

Ooh what happened on eastenders? I haven't seen it since we left the uk in July! 

Feeling a bit crampy this morning with a sore lower back. I don't remember cramping much with my first - how much cramping is normal? It's not too excruciating but feels like bad pre af


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Just wondering if anyone else is having headaches? I've had one all day plus I have a pain/ache over my right hip at the back (if that makes sense). Is that where you'd feel ovary pain? Don't remember having that on my first.. you'd think all the worry goes after your first but am still a bit anxious!


----------



## omgamandaa

I'm having headaches off and on and I had headaches during my tww too.


----------



## Lisaloo82

2011Maybebaby said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is having headaches? I've had one all day plus I have a pain/ache over my right hip at the back (if that makes sense). Is that where you'd feel ovary pain? Don't remember having that on my first.. you'd think all the worry goes after your first but am still a bit anxious!

I've been having the odd twinge in my hip/groin area today but nothing major. Think everything moves and stretches pretty quick with ur 2nd. I'm already having to undo my jeans I'm so bloated!

We r due same date x :flower:


----------



## Lisasmith

Headaches are a horrible side effect of pregnancy. I've been getting them too


----------



## danielle1984

littlemiss84 said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone planning on having their first scans? I'm thinking of booking my dating scan for 1st November at 8w1d :)
> 
> I have a scan booked for the 23rd of Oct for an early pregnancy scan, which will make me 7 weeks, I had one with my first baby at this time too and you couldnt see too much but could def see her little heart pumping away :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my first scan on Monday, I will be 5 weeks 4 daysClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! When's your first midwife appointment? I don't get one til 12 weeks according to my Dr!Click to expand...
> 
> I wont see the midwife until around 11-12 weeks. My last pregnancy was ectopic so the scan on Monday it to make sure it is in the right place.Click to expand...

Same for me!! Good luck on your scan. I'm having mine next friday at 5 weeks 1 day. I'm very nervous.


----------



## danielle1984

well while I was sure I was going down with a cold actually it's allergies. Seems like everyone is affected by it here since we haven't really had any rains since beginning of August. 
I've been having some cramps and I've just drank a very big glass of prune juice :laugh2: wonder why? :dohh:


----------



## brittany12

hello ladies! I want to cautiously join ya'll! I got my bfp today! Due June 14th!


----------



## danielle1984

brittany12 said:


> hello ladies! I want to cautiously join ya'll! I got my bfp today! Due June 14th!

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## brittany12

thank you! i'm really excited this was cycle 14 ttc!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

danielle1984 said:


> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone planning on having their first scans? I'm thinking of booking my dating scan for 1st November at 8w1d :)
> 
> I have a scan booked for the 23rd of Oct for an early pregnancy scan, which will make me 7 weeks, I had one with my first baby at this time too and you couldnt see too much but could def see her little heart pumping away :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my first scan on Monday, I will be 5 weeks 4 daysClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! When's your first midwife appointment? I don't get one til 12 weeks according to my Dr!Click to expand...
> 
> I wont see the midwife until around 11-12 weeks. My last pregnancy was ectopic so the scan on Monday it to make sure it is in the right place.Click to expand...
> 
> Same for me!! Good luck on your scan. I'm having mine next friday at 5 weeks 1 day. I'm very nervous.Click to expand...

I had one yesterday 5 weeks 1 day and only saw a sac they said its normal but im doing a re scan at 5 weeks 6 days and more bloodwork im scared. I have had two healthy pregnancies and spotting in both but this is a first early scan.


----------



## Mercy2

Hello ladies x x


----------



## NDH

Phantom I got forgotten. Please add me to the 9th. Ta :flower:

Have been hit with nausea last night and this morning. More than I experienced with DD (that pregnancy was a breeze) but still not bad at all. 

Heading to my parents' in half an hour for brunch with them and my siblings before my sister goes home and Sara is going to wear a shirt to share the news. Nervous but excited.


----------



## njb1113

Hi Ladies,

I am due on June 13th. So excited to join you fine girls.

H&H to everyone.

PS: Can someone tell me how to added those cutsie tickers from lilypie.com, bump.com etc?


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Hello Ladies...Just got my BFP! https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/32F558E0-74EB-4474-A7A3-D173D7538F6C-1140-0000008272DBC145.jpg

Put me down for June 16th


----------



## brittany12

congratulations!


----------



## NDH

Njb, click on someone's ticker and it will take you to the site they got it from. Then just follow the steps to create your own. When its done you'll get a URL code. Copy and paste that into your signature and voila!


----------



## nzjade

ecobear said:


> I'm getting nervous and worrying a little.
> Had work place risk assessments done at both of my jobs (they really fill you with joy) I'm still on knicker watch too :wacko:
> 
> My boobs are still as sore as ever, if not getting worse - which i'm taking as a good sign. I'm feeling more tired and still hankering for Beef and Veg :haha:
> 
> I have known for a week that I am pregnant, but it has dragged!! It's like time has stopped, hurry up some so I can stop worrying so much!!
> 
> When I saw the docs when I first found out, my contact details were just put on a list (on a scrappy pad and paper) by the nurse and I was told I would get a call. I have no idea when :shrug:
> 
> I suppose I'm just worrying because this is my first and I have no idea what is going on!!! xxx

Knicker watch! I am totally doing that too. Every single time! I am trying to relax though as I have a good feeling this time.

Congrats to the newcomers!!! :happydance: :happydance:

OMG my kitten just jumped halfway up to the ceiling to try and catch a fly. It was hilarious! Crazy kitten. Although the fact that there is a fly in my house must been we are coming into SUMMER here in NZ! Hurrah! Well actually it's only Spring, but I'm excited about Summer already because last Summer it rained the whole time.

Well, I don't really have any symptoms today. Just a bit of bloating really. I've been trying to eat healthy and have more fruits and veges. So I'm going to make a fresh fruit salad with bananas, mandarin, kiwifruit and strawberries. 

Been feeling a little bit tired, but I'm not sure if I'm using the pregnancy as an 'excuse' to let myself feel tired whereas I would usually push through tiredness - does that make sense?

:flow:


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

njb1113 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am due on June 13th. So excited to join you fine girls.
> 
> H&H to everyone.
> 
> PS: Can someone tell me how to added those cutsie tickers from lilypie.com, bump.com etc?

awww...congrats....i was given a due date of June 28th for my son and he was born on June 13th! :thumbup: <3


----------



## nzjade

I just POAS because I really want to check if my line is getting darker! I get the results of my beta hcg blood test on Monday, but am sooo impatient!! I'm pleased to note that the test line came up instantly and is much darker than the control line.

So so happy :) 

:cloud9:


----------



## Mercy2

Should have said, thus far i have calculated my due date to be June the 9th x :happydance:


----------



## Phantom710

Hello all new ones, and also NDH, I will update the first post later this evening!!!

How are all of yu feeling?


As for "knicker watch". I've had no digns of spotting, but the progesterone suppositories make everything.....damp. A lot. I get little gushes and immediately go check the bathroom. Oy. Can't wait til the first trimester is over and we can all worry a little less.


----------



## danielle1984

Phantom - I agree with you! I'm trying to just relax and try not too worry too much but it's so hard. I can't wait for 13 weeks!


----------



## njb1113

NDH said:


> Njb, click on someone's ticker and it will take you to the site they got it from. Then just follow the steps to create your own. When its done you'll get a URL code. Copy and paste that into your signature and voila!

Got it! Thanks.


----------



## njb1113

Phantom710 said:


> Hello all new ones, and also NDH, I will update the first post later this evening!!!
> 
> How are all of yu feeling?
> 
> 
> As for "knicker watch". I've had no digns of spotting, but the progesterone suppositories make everything.....damp. A lot. I get little gushes and immediately go check the bathroom. Oy. Can't wait til the first trimester is over and we can all worry a little less.

Cannot agree more. The progestrone suppositories are quite unpleasant but totally worth it to keep the baby holding strong to the uterus. 
Sticky vibes everyone!


----------



## nzjade

danielle1984 said:


> Phantom - I agree with you! I'm trying to just relax and try not too worry too much but it's so hard. I can't wait for 13 weeks!

Me too!! 13 weeks seems so far away but I bet it will be here before we know it :flow:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Morning everyone! I am also feeling great just a bit tired but that's nothing unusual, I'm praying I don't get MS this time!


----------



## nzjade

:coffee: Yay - I just found out that I can buy decaf tea at our local supermarket! Yay! :happydance: Wow I am easily pleased these days. lol

Well I went and did a 45 minute walk earlier to try and get some exercise, and I got rained on halfway through! Damn Spring weather.


----------



## twilightgeek

put me down for june 6th :) got my faint positive yesterday :) hoping for lines to go darker :) only signs i've got is sore boobs, sicky feeling occaisionally and tiredness that i ALWAYS have haha :)


----------



## craziegirlie

Hi please can I join. Found out yesterday after 22 months of trying. We are over the moon and can't believe this day has finally come! 
I feel fine, slightly tender nipples but other than that I am great.
Huge congratulations to you all :)


----------



## Kellya009

Hi ladies!! I'm new :) My estimated due date is June 14... Just got my bfp a few days ago. Haven't even been to the dr. yet!


----------



## jellybean87

greenlady said:


> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> Mellie I've done 3 test so far, I have one left so i'm saving it for next week.
> 
> Anyone in the UK just watched Eastenders? I have just cried my eyes out at it :cry::dohh: Pregnancy Hormones are in full force
> 
> Ooh what happened on eastenders? I haven't seen it since we left the uk in July!
> 
> Feeling a bit crampy this morning with a sore lower back. I don't remember cramping much with my first - how much cramping is normal? It's not too excruciating but feels like bad pre afClick to expand...

Lola's old friends threatened her and the baby and so Lola punched her. Later on the social worker came to take the baby ( and Lola was arrested) but she was distraught. It just really got me


----------



## jellybean87

I'm confused about dating my pregnancy! Going by the start of my last period (taking that day as week 1 is that right?) I'm 6 + 3. But my ticker is 4+2. Is it different because of my longer cycle? And does that mean the doctor might change my EDD?


----------



## s4t

twilightgeek said:


> put me down for june 6th :) got my faint positive yesterday :) hoping for lines to go darker :) only signs i've got is sore boobs, sicky feeling occaisionally and tiredness that i ALWAYS have haha :)

Congrats, there are so many of us :)



jellybean87 said:


> greenlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> Mellie I've done 3 test so far, I have one left so i'm saving it for next week.
> 
> Anyone in the UK just watched Eastenders? I have just cried my eyes out at it :cry::dohh: Pregnancy Hormones are in full force
> 
> Ooh what happened on eastenders? I haven't seen it since we left the uk in July!
> 
> Feeling a bit crampy this morning with a sore lower back. I don't remember cramping much with my first - how much cramping is normal? It's not too excruciating but feels like bad pre afClick to expand...
> 
> Lola's old friends threatened her and the baby and so Lola punched her. Later on the social worker came to take the baby ( and Lola was arrested) but she was distraught. It just really got meClick to expand...




jellybean87 said:


> I'm confused about dating my pregnancy! Going by the start of my last period (taking that day as week 1 is that right?) I'm 6 + 3. But my ticker is 4+2. Is it different because of my longer cycle? And does that mean the doctor might change my EDD?

wow I cried :( OMG has been the most&#65279; emotional eastenders ever Lola made me cry :,- (


----------



## abcd1234baby

Hi Girls I would love to be added to this group. Congratulations to you all!

I was so surprised and very excited to get two nice dark lines yesterday at 18 dpo and a 2-3 weeks pregnant on clearblue. FF think due date will be June 10th although I'm not completely sure of O date as this is third cycle after the pill and my cycle length has varied. This is my first pregnancy and i seem to have conceived my little June bug the week I got married! 

Good luck for the next 9 months!!!!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Hi girls
Can you put me down for June 7th please :)
I got my bfp last week when I had a bad sickness bug so dont know if i had early symptoms? I am over it now and feeling pretty good, only symptoms now are rubbish sleep, weird crazy dreams and a bad lower back. 
Really hoping that morning sickness skips passed me this time! Weeks 8-16 with Lottie were not good!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning ladies! Omg my boobs are sooo sore this morning. DS Climbed over me in bed for cuddles and it hurt a LOT! Oh the joys haha

So I told my mum yesterday. Well actually she sort of guessed but she's so excited! Two days before AF was due, we were in the car together and I kid you not we saw as close to the end of a rainbow as anyone will ever get. I know it sounds totally lame but I take it as a sign. I have a leprechaun in my belly! :haha:


----------



## Mercy2

June seems to be the month for having a baby heehee x 
Morning everyone (or afternoon or evening depending on where u are in the world lol) 

I have had a few nagging sicky feelings since yesterday and had been sick two evenings ago. i was wondering if it was just nerves from getting my bfp but this morning i was out with the dog and suddenly i was wacked by a wave of nausea that ended up in me projectile vomitting on the grass outside as i was trying to run back inside lol. 
I had sickness very early with my daughter and ended up with Hyperemisis..... that can stay well away this time thankyou very much haha x 

How is every today x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Morning everyone.... Wow weird weird dreams last night! And so vivid too. Boobs seem to be more sore at night. They hurt every time I rolled onto my side last night. Still peeing loads but other than that I'm feeling good xxx


----------



## shellyt

Wow took me a while to read all the posts for a few days lol

Firstly eastenders was sooo sad, not going to cry, not going to cry - then wham I was an emotional wreck lol

Secondly this is my first baby and I cant stop fretting about losing baby, I keep hearing how many miscarriages people have had and it makes me worry :( I keep walking around like I have a ticking bomb. 

I think I am worried because yesterday I had a few sharp pains at work like a sharp stich feeling xxx Is this normal? I looked it up on google and ligament pain kept coming up? xxx I havent had any so far today xxx 

Thirdly - I have an appointment at 8 weeks (5 weeks at minute) does anyone know what to expect? they didnt mention a scan but really cant wait for a scan so I know baby is ok?

xxxxxxxx (didnt realise how worrisome I would be lol) xxxxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi shelly! It's perfectly normal to be so worried. :hugs:
The pains you are feeling are most likely your body changing to accommodate bubs. Your hormones will be stretching you about a bit and that's what you're feeling. I have it too. 

Where do you live? Different countries do things differently I think when it comes to scans and appointments. 
In the uk you have a scan at 12 weeks and another at 20-ish weeks but you have midwife appointments/checkups every few weeks. You only get an earlier scan if there's a problem like spotting, extreme pain, etc (and you might get later ones if you have GD, a high BMI or a breech baby). If you're not in the uk then that's all totally useless info sorry!


----------



## shellyt

Im in the UK so that helps alot  thank you!!!

Didnt realise I would feel like this lol xxx 

So at the eight week one I bet it will just be a chat lol


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

shellyt said:


> Wow took me a while to read all the posts for a few days lol
> 
> Firstly eastenders was sooo sad, not going to cry, not going to cry - then wham I was an emotional wreck lol
> 
> Secondly this is my first baby and I cant stop fretting about losing baby, I keep hearing how many miscarriages people have had and it makes me worry :( I keep walking around like I have a ticking bomb.
> 
> I think I am worried because yesterday I had a few sharp pains at work like a sharp stich feeling xxx Is this normal? I looked it up on google and ligament pain kept coming up? xxx I havent had any so far today xxx
> 
> Thirdly - I have an appointment at 8 weeks (5 weeks at minute) does anyone know what to expect? they didnt mention a scan but really cant wait for a scan so I know baby is ok?
> 
> xxxxxxxx (didnt realise how worrisome I would be lol) xxxxxx

Hiya, I get pains like you are describing, usually when I stand up or move suddenly, I got them when I was preg with Lottie too so I wouldn't worry :) (easier said than done isn't it!)


----------



## shellyt

Wow that has made me feel soooo much better ladies, thank you  xxxx

I have been so worried xxxx thank you!!


----------



## Polita76

I've been lurking for the past few days and hoping I could join you.

On Wednesday I got a BFP at 14dpiui. I got my beta done and it came back at 193. Yesterday I got a second beta and it came back at 586.8 so I'm hoping things are good and rolling from now on. 

My first ultrasound will be October 22nd (I think I'll be 6 weeks 5 days) and my EDD is June 12th. Could you please add me to the list?

The betas were done at the RE clinic and so will the first ultrasound. I called my OBGYN's office and they have to call me back to schedule the first appointment. I'm in the US but I'm from another country that usually scans at 12 weeks, 20 weeks and then around 32 or 34 weeks. Not sure what the procedure is in the USA. I'm thinking first scan with OBGYN might be at around 8-10 weeks. 

As for symptoms, my boobs and nipples are sore, I seem to be getting some twinges down there, dull ache on the right side of pubic bone from time to time, the other day I swear I could smell the cologne that every single passenger in the bus I took downtown was wearing and I think my nipples are starting to darken. 

How do I join the facebook group?


----------



## abcd1234baby

Hi Shellyt, I have had that stitch like pain too, it just comes quickly and just for a few seconds then disappears. Almost glad to be feeling something as I haven't had any other symptoms at all. A bit tired in the evenings but I am a teacher so I just put it down to going back to school after the summer and getting used to a work routine again. My bb's aren't sore yet, which feels strange as so many of you are already getting sore in that area! I never usually get sore bb's was AF either so maybe it will take a while before that happens. Although I have noticed that my patience in school is much lower than it was last month! The kids are probably wondering why their teacher has suddenly become such a moaner!


----------



## shellyt

abcd1234baby said:


> Hi Shellyt, I have had that stitch like pain too, it just comes quickly and just for a few seconds then disappears. Almost glad to be feeling something as I haven't had any other symptoms at all. A bit tired in the evenings but I am a teacher so I just put it down to going back to school after the summer and getting used to a work routine again. My bb's aren't sore yet, which feels strange as so many of you are already getting sore in that area! I never usually get sore bb's was AF either so maybe it will take a while before that happens. Although I have noticed that my patience in school is much lower than it was last month! The kids are probably wondering why their teacher has suddenly become such a moaner!

sound like you have symptoms to be hun  

I just have tiredness, bit neasua and the pains on and off  xxx


----------



## msp_teen

Ohh man today I kinda feel like a zombie! Stuffy nose, achy....gotta love it though!


----------



## Annie77

Really sore back this morning as I slept on stomach all night and hardly moved. I broke my spine when I was younger so have chronic pain problems but I suspect this pregnancy will be sorer on back now that I am heavier and older.
Already thinking about wearing a support belt....


----------



## jbk

Anyone else soooo nervous... I'm going to the bathroom checking for blood everytime. I cant wait for the 2nd trimester! I had blood drawn Thursday, results on Monday... I cant wait!


----------



## Polita76

jbk said:


> Anyone else soooo nervous... I'm going to the bathroom checking for blood everytime. I cant wait for the 2nd trimester! I had blood drawn Thursday, results on Monday... I cant wait!

I'm also looking forward to the first trimester being over so that I can relax. When is your due date? June 11th?

I've had two betas and everything seems fine, now wait until first US.


----------



## jbk

Polita76 said:


> jbk said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else soooo nervous... I'm going to the bathroom checking for blood everytime. I cant wait for the 2nd trimester! I had blood drawn Thursday, results on Monday... I cant wait!
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the first trimester being over so that I can relax. When is your due date? June 11th?
> 
> I've had two betas and everything seems fine, now wait until first US.Click to expand...

Yes June 11th.. which is perfect for us! Its almost my ds half birthday. I had 7 positive test... all faint. I think I'm going to test today for my own sanity!


----------



## itsme122

Due June 17th!!! :yipee:


----------



## Polita76

jbk said:


> Polita76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbk said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else soooo nervous... I'm going to the bathroom checking for blood everytime. I cant wait for the 2nd trimester! I had blood drawn Thursday, results on Monday... I cant wait!
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the first trimester being over so that I can relax. When is your due date? June 11th?
> 
> I've had two betas and everything seems fine, now wait until first US.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes June 11th.. which is perfect for us! Its almost my ds half birthday. I had 7 positive test... all faint. I think I'm going to test today for my own sanity!Click to expand...

I'm due June 12th which is also perfect since I will be out of school (I'm a teacher) by then. You've taken 7 pregnancy tests??? LOL I think there is no doubt you ARE pregnant.


----------



## Mellie1988

Soooo sleeepyyyy, is it bed time yet?! Really struggling to keep awake and keep two very bored children entertained!! :nope: OH is at work until 5 (2 hours to go) ... Zero motivation or tolerance, just need a nap!! :( 

X


----------



## jbk

Polita76 said:


> jbk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polita76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbk said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else soooo nervous... I'm going to the bathroom checking for blood everytime. I cant wait for the 2nd trimester! I had blood drawn Thursday, results on Monday... I cant wait!
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the first trimester being over so that I can relax. When is your due date? June 11th?
> 
> I've had two betas and everything seems fine, now wait until first US.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes June 11th.. which is perfect for us! Its almost my ds half birthday. I had 7 positive test... all faint. I think I'm going to test today for my own sanity!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm due June 12th which is also perfect since I will be out of school by then. You've taken 7 pregnancy tests??? LOL I think there is no doubt you ARE pregnant.Click to expand...

Yes haha!! O took two blue-dye and didn't trust them, an four frer, and two answer, they were just so light. I want to make sure my hormones are going op not down. Its just been 15 months so I am kinda not believing it! I am excited though!!! Ill be in class.. I may drop some if I get to overwhelmed.


----------



## shellyt

Am i mad that Ive only done one test and took the two lines as gospal lol

When does the second trimester start??? lol I am fed up of worrying lol and i am only 5 weeks!!! ha ha


----------



## danielle1984

I think it's at 14 weeks that it starts


----------



## jbk

shellyt said:


> Am i mad that Ive only done one test and took the two lines as gospal lol
> 
> When does the second trimester start??? lol I am fed up of worrying lol and i am only 5 weeks!!! ha ha

I only took one with my son. I'm just a nervous wreck! Ughh. I should just wait until Monday.. I don't know if I have that will power lol! Maybe my hubby can talk some since in me :haha: not likely...


----------



## danielle1984

ATM - boobs are still very sore, seems to be worst at night because I sleep on my back. Stuffy nose seems to be gone thanks to nasal spray, so I slept very well (11 hours).


----------



## shellgirl

Hello All!

I got my BFP on Tuesday and confirmed by the doc Wednesday. I'm so happy to finally be pregnant!


----------



## danielle1984

Welcome Shell!! Nice to see you here :happydance:


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> Welcome Shell!! Nice to see you here :happydance:

Thanks Danielle! My boobies are REALLY sore too. I'm also super tired and have been going to bed all week at 8pm.


----------



## danielle1984

Me too! That was my bed time all week. But I have to admit I love sleeping.


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome Shell, when's the Due date??

Still no real symptoms here. MY nose is way conjested though, I remember that with my son, and UGH.


----------



## shobbs

Hey ladies just took a test at 20dpo just to make sure as I haven't taken a test since 14dpo and this is what I got

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/6D829EAB-80B1-41E6-B5DB-34E89FFB3A1B-202-00000009BCB2E1FC.jpg


And this

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/E288BF42-937A-4121-BD2D-C5E747E73DDD-202-00000009B375F789.jpg


----------



## shellgirl

Phantom710 said:
 

> Welcome Shell, when's the Due date??
> 
> Still no real symptoms here. MY nose is way conjested though, I remember that with my son, and UGH.

Thanks phantom! Due June 14th and have my first u/s on the 23rd of this month. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Polita76

Phantom710 said:


> Welcome Shell, when's the Due date??
> 
> Still no real symptoms here. MY nose is way conjested though, I remember that with my son, and UGH.

Phantom, don't know if you saw mine. It's June 12th and my fist US is October 22nd. I also sent you a request for friendship on facebook to join the group. :)

Shellgirl, so happy to see you here!!!


----------



## shellgirl

Polita76 said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Shell, when's the Due date??
> 
> Still no real symptoms here. MY nose is way conjested though, I remember that with my son, and UGH.
> 
> Phantom, don't know if you saw mine. It's June 12th and my fist US is October 22nd. I also sent you a request for friendship on facebook to join the group. :)
> 
> Shellgirl, so happy to see you here!!!Click to expand...

Thanks. What's the facebook group?


----------



## Polita76

shellgirl said:


> Thanks. What's the facebook group?

They have opened one for June 2013 but it's private so we need to add phantom (she posted a link to her facebook page a few pages back). She just added me to it.


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

shobbs said:


> Hey ladies just took a test at 20dpo just to make sure as I haven't taken a test since 14dpo and this is what I got
> 
> https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/6D829EAB-80B1-41E6-B5DB-34E89FFB3A1B-202-00000009BCB2E1FC.jpg
> 
> 
> And this
> 
> https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/E288BF42-937A-4121-BD2D-C5E747E73DDD-202-00000009B375F789.jpg

Congrats Shobbs


----------



## sweetmommaof2

I found out I am pregnant 10-1-2012...Due date June 17,2013... the line was very faint and an ept... I was told that the blue dye might bleed so I went and got first response and sure enough all three of those said positive.. My missed period isn't til the 8th and I am really nervous on if there are multiples in there because those tests showed positive so early. This is our 3 child and I have never had symptoms as early as I am with this one... breast are extremely sensitive, morning sickness, and extremely tired... I had my mirana taken out at the end of August, my cycle 9-8, 30 day cycles, and already feel something firm at all times where my bladder is even if I have just went to the bathroom...


----------



## angel2010

Welcome newbies!


----------



## Mercy2

I found my crazy self doing two more tests today...seeing it in all its digital glory saying pregnant wasnt enough haha. i was checking the lines are getting darker lol. AM I INSANE?????


----------



## angel2010

I have one test left, I keep meaning to test, but I want to use fmu to get the darkest line possible.


----------



## littlemiss84

I've been testing loads. Got 3+ on a digital today:happydance:


----------



## jellybean83

Hello can i peek my nose in?

Im about 5 weeks on Monday,Already had one scan and saw my little black dot,I estimated my due date to be the exact date that i was told this year i had lost my LO in June,Im hoping its fate!!

This will be my 3rd ive got 3 boys already,Apart from a little backache,Sore boobs that feels like space hoppers and fatigue ive not been too bad....Oh and a bit of moodyness too.....lol deffo sounds like ive got the whole pregnant thing going on,Ive got my second scan Thursday so wish me luck.

I look forward to getting to know you all better


----------



## shellgirl

Mercy2 said:


> I found my crazy self doing two more tests today...seeing it in all its digital glory saying pregnant wasnt enough haha. i was checking the lines are getting darker lol. AM I INSANE?????

I've been taking 2 tests a day since I got my positive on Tuesday. Perhaps we should join the preggo loony bin together :loopy:


----------



## Mellie1988

sweetmommaof2 said:


> I found out I am pregnant 10-1-2012...Due date June 17,2013... the line was very faint and an ept... I was told that the blue dye might bleed so I went and got first response and sure enough all three of those said positive.. My missed period isn't til the 8th and I am really nervous on if there are multiples in there because those tests showed positive so early. This is our 3 child and I have never had symptoms as early as I am with this one... breast are extremely sensitive, morning sickness, and extremely tired... I had my mirana taken out at the end of August, my cycle 9-8, 30 day cycles, and already feel something firm at all times where my bladder is even if I have just went to the bathroom...

Hello, 

I have recently had my Mirena coil taken out too (31st July) had my first AF 1st August then got my BFP at 9DPO on 27th September! I too thought wow thats really early to show up a positive and worried a little about multiples as I have read that it is more common following removal or Mirena :lol: although that was a split second thought and i'm pretty confident only one is in there! 

Good luck to you and H&H 9 months!! 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

I have about 10 pg tests lined up on my chest of drawers, taken 1-2 every day since I found out :lol: i love seeing the progression line :blush: 

x


----------



## angel2010

jellybean83 said:


> Im about 5 weeks on Monday,Already had one scan and saw my little black dot,I estimated my due date to be the exact date that i was told this year i had lost my LO in June,Im hoping its fate!!

That is amazing!


----------



## shellgirl

Mellie1988 said:


> I have about 10 pg tests lined up on my chest of drawers, taken 1-2 every day since I found out :lol: i love seeing the progression line :blush:
> 
> x

It really is the best. There's nothing better than watching the line get darker or seeing the word "pregnant" pop up!


----------



## vegasbaby

Due to the fact that I really don't have any symptoms I decided to test again yesterday. The test line showed up immediately and was darker that the control line. At this point I am satisfied that all is OK. Still, I'm ready for the 23rd to get here so I can see that heartbeat for myself.


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. May i join you please? I'm due june 13th. A little history about me. We started ttc july 2011. Suffered a chemical in august then again in december. Got a bfp at 15dpo in april this year only to suffer a loss at 5+2. So off to the doctors we went. I was told i was perfectly fertile. So my df had a sa done. The results we're heart breaking. Very low count with low motility. We give up hope completely. Was told our only hope was ivf. We could never afford that so went on with our lives but carried on ttc. I quit temping and used on 2 opks each cycle. My want for a baby was strong but my heart wasn't in it. Well, here i am today. I woke up this morning and decided to do a test because i'm 3 days late for af and wasn't myself. Cue me in shock when the test line came up before the control line. We're over the moon but equally scared. We know there's a good chance we wont have a happy ending but we'll enjoying every second we're given.


----------



## Carly.C

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. May i join you please? I'm due june 13th. A little history about me. We started ttc july 2011. Suffered a chemical in august then again in december. Got a bfp at 15dpo in april this year only to suffer a loss at 5+2. So off to the doctors we went. I was told i was perfectly fertile. So my df had a sa done. The results we're heart breaking. Very low count with low motility. We give up hope completely. Was told our only hope was ivf. We could never afford that so went on with our lives but carried on ttc. I quit temping and used on 2 opks each cycle. My want for a baby was strong but my heart wasn't in it. Well, here i am today. I woke up this morning and decided to do a test because i'm 3 days late for af and wasn't myself. Cue me in shock when the test line came up before the control line. We're over the moon but equally scared. We know there's a good chance we wont have a happy ending but we'll enjoying every second we're given.

Congrats , H&H 9months to you. I also had a MC and a chemical so cant help but think the worst this time around but we can only hope! x


----------



## Lisasmith

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. May i join you please? I'm due june 13th. A little history about me. We started ttc july 2011. Suffered a chemical in august then again in december. Got a bfp at 15dpo in april this year only to suffer a loss at 5+2. So off to the doctors we went. I was told i was perfectly fertile. So my df had a sa done. The results we're heart breaking. Very low count with low motility. We give up hope completely. Was told our only hope was ivf. We could never afford that so went on with our lives but carried on ttc. I quit temping and used on 2 opks each cycle. My want for a baby was strong but my heart wasn't in it. Well, here i am today. I woke up this morning and decided to do a test because i'm 3 days late for af and wasn't myself. Cue me in shock when the test line came up before the control line. We're over the moon but equally scared. We know there's a good chance we wont have a happy ending but we'll enjoying every second we're given.

I have everything crossed for a super sticky bean xx


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Can I ask what a chemical is? Is it different to a miscarriage? I had a mmc with my first pregnancy :( there are just soo many things to worry about in first tri, the next 8 weeks can't go quick enough for me I tell ya!


----------



## 28329

A chemical is the term for a very early mc. Baby doesn't implant, even though you get a bfp and af comes as usual. My first hope is to get to 5+3. Then second tri to come around pretty quickly. I don't want to wish away my pregnancy but i am scared of loosing this one too.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

28329 said:


> A chemical is the term for a very early mc. Baby doesn't implant, even though you get a bfp and af comes as usual. My first hope is to get to 5+3. Then second tri to come around pretty quickly. I don't want to wish away my pregnancy but i am scared of loosing this one too.

Oh I know what you mean by not wanting to wish it away!! It's hard to enjoy it yet tho isn't it. Like I'm scared to get too attached??
I remember being soo excited with my first and I even told everyone as soon as we found out which made it so tough when we miscarried :( 

Here's hoping we all have super strong sticky beans in there that we can enjoy for the next 9 months (and beyond of course!) :)


----------



## Mercy2

littlemiss84 said:


> I've been testing loads. Got 3+ on a digital today:happydance:

YEY cant wait to see the weeks go up lol, i have a digi saved up for next week lol. 



jellybean83 said:


> Hello can i peek my nose in?
> 
> Im about 5 weeks on Monday,Already had one scan and saw my little black dot,I estimated my due date to be the exact date that i was told this year i had lost my LO in June,Im hoping its fate!!
> 
> This will be my 3rd ive got 3 boys already,Apart from a little backache,Sore boobs that feels like space hoppers and fatigue ive not been too bad....Oh and a bit of moodyness too.....lol deffo sounds like ive got the whole pregnant thing going on,Ive got my second scan Thursday so wish me luck.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all better

WOW thats great seeing ur ittle dot already so amazing getting a peek into the magic going on in there x good luck for the next scan hun x 



shellgirl said:


> Mercy2 said:
> 
> 
> I found my crazy self doing two more tests today...seeing it in all its digital glory saying pregnant wasnt enough haha. i was checking the lines are getting darker lol. AM I INSANE?????
> 
> I've been taking 2 tests a day since I got my positive on Tuesday. Perhaps we should join the preggo loony bin together :loopy:Click to expand...


so glad i am not the only one x :happydance: x



Mellie1988 said:


> I have about 10 pg tests lined up on my chest of drawers, taken 1-2 every day since I found out :lol: i love seeing the progression line :blush:
> 
> x

yey its not just me stalking those darker lines on the tests :wacko:



vegasbaby said:


> Due to the fact that I really don't have any symptoms I decided to test again yesterday. The test line showed up immediately and was darker that the control line. At this point I am satisfied that all is OK. Still, I'm ready for the 23rd to get here so I can see that heartbeat for myself.

Lets hope the days fly by, so reassuring seeing that line getting darker x 

I am LOVING this little group already, such a fab site and i am feeling lucky to share my due month with you lovely ladies x :hugs:


----------



## 28329

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> A chemical is the term for a very early mc. Baby doesn't implant, even though you get a bfp and af comes as usual. My first hope is to get to 5+3. Then second tri to come around pretty quickly. I don't want to wish away my pregnancy but i am scared of loosing this one too.
> 
> Oh I know what you mean by not wanting to wish it away!! It's hard to enjoy it yet tho isn't it. Like I'm scared to get too attached??
> I remember being soo excited with my first and I even told everyone as soon as we found out which made it so tough when we miscarried :(
> 
> Here's hoping we all have super strong sticky beans in there that we can enjoy for the next 9 months (and beyond of course!) :)Click to expand...

I'm already sending my fiance crazy. Every tiny leak of cm i'm running to the bathroom checking, or any cramp or twinge has me scared out of my witts. I know that we'll all be sharing our scan pictures and bump pictures very soon.


----------



## Polita76

I haven't tested again...now I feel weird : ) But I have had two betas showing great numbers so I think that is good enough for me until US. I obsess enough about other stuff related to pregnancy, I can't add POAS to the list :haha:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

28329 said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> A chemical is the term for a very early mc. Baby doesn't implant, even though you get a bfp and af comes as usual. My first hope is to get to 5+3. Then second tri to come around pretty quickly. I don't want to wish away my pregnancy but i am scared of loosing this one too.
> 
> Oh I know what you mean by not wanting to wish it away!! It's hard to enjoy it yet tho isn't it. Like I'm scared to get too attached??
> I remember being soo excited with my first and I even told everyone as soon as we found out which made it so tough when we miscarried :(
> 
> Here's hoping we all have super strong sticky beans in there that we can enjoy for the next 9 months (and beyond of course!) :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm already sending my fiance crazy. Every tiny leak of cm i'm running to the bathroom checking, or any cramp or twinge has me scared out of my witts. I know that we'll all be sharing our scan pictures and bump pictures very soon.Click to expand...

DITO! That is exactly me. I think I was worrying him by dashing to the loo every 10 minutes to check so now I try and do it in secret! Ha


----------



## 28329

Yes, doing verd things in secret is probably better. I don't want to put this worry on my fiance too. I did last time and when we lost our bean we almost split up! Things are looking good for us now though.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

We were the same, we lost our first at 14 weeks and I said I could never ever try again, it was too hard, and I thought he was better off without me! Time definitely is a healer isn't it! 3 years later we had Lottie :) 
Losing a baby is tough. Even tho it nearly broke us at the time I think in the long run it made us stronger :)
Glad to hear things are good for you now! Lets think only positive thoughts from now on eh!! :)


----------



## 28329

We all have each other for support here. If things get tough we have each other to get us through it. We're here in first tri forums. Definately something to be over the moon about :happydance:


----------



## jbk

28329 said:


> We all have each other for support here. If things get tough we have each other to get us through it. We're here in first tri forums. Definately something to be over the moon about :happydance:

Agree!! I'm elated to be here.. the nerves and worry about the first few weeks are going to be rough, but with over 95 babies on the way.. we should have tons of supports!! Hope everyone has a healthy pregnancy!! If this is your first what do you look forward to during your pregnancy? If second or more what ade you doing differently this pregnancy?

ASM: this is my second and this time I'm going to the gym, not eating as much junk, will have a almost 3 year old to keep me busy, school, and going into natural labor this time. I was induced before... this time I want everything to be natural and beautiful!


----------



## angel2010

jbk said:


> Agree!! I'm elated to be here.. the nerves and worry about the first few weeks are going to be rough, but with over 95 babies on the way.. we should have tons of supports!! Hope everyone has a healthy pregnancy!! If this is your first what do you look forward to during your pregnancy? If second or more what ade you doing differently this pregnancy?

I have been smoke-free for two years. I have gotten much more fit and want to make sure I get some physical activity at least 4 times per week (aside from chasing my 28 month old). I also want to birth naturally this time and WITHOUT induction, possibly a home water birth. Biggest of all, I am doing more research on what kind of birth I want. I did not research at all last time or really even think about what I really wanted.


----------



## jbk

angel2010 said:


> jbk said:
> 
> 
> Agree!! I'm elated to be here.. the nerves and worry about the first few weeks are going to be rough, but with over 95 babies on the way.. we should have tons of supports!! Hope everyone has a healthy pregnancy!! If this is your first what do you look forward to during your pregnancy? If second or more what ade you doing differently this pregnancy?
> 
> I have been smoke-free for two years. I have gotten much more fit and want to make sure I get some physical activity at least 4 times per week (aside from chasing my 28 month old). I also want to birth naturally this time and WITHOUT induction, possibly a home water birth. Biggest of all, I am doing more research on what kind of birth I want. I did not research at all last time or really even think about what I really wanted.Click to expand...

I didn't research either.. just listened to the doctor. I quit smoking 3 1/2 years ago. When I found out I was pregnant with my son. He is 34 months now (unbelievable).. I'm gonna go to the gym 4-5 days a week.. light weights, some cardio. I gained so much with ds. Induction was not fun.. I actually tell everyone not unless you absolutely need it! I had high blood pressure. Hoping this time is smooth!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I'm definitely not going to eat so much this time! The words "it's ok I'm pregnant" will not ever part these lips this time! Definitely going to try and be more active too (easy with an 11 month old!)
With Lottie I had a csec due to her being breech so I would LOVE a natural birth this time.
Does anybody know whether I'm allowed a water birth after a csec?


----------



## 28329

I am currently trying to quite smoking. Going to switch my coffee to decaf and enjoy going through a pregnancy with my fiance. With my daughter i was completely on my own, her father isn't a great guy!! So to share this with my beautiful man will be a new experience.


----------



## msp_teen

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> I'm definitely not going to eat so much this time! The words "it's ok I'm pregnant" will not ever part these lips this time! Definitely going to try and be more active too (easy with an 11 month old!)
> With Lottie I had a csec due to her being breech so I would LOVE a natural birth this time.
> Does anybody know whether I'm allowed a water birth after a csec?

I too had a c-section, they said something about they thought his head was too big! I don't think so though, I went into labor naturally at 39 weeks! Water broke at 3am, I wouldn't dialate, so they gave me a csec! I was very upset they didn't give me anything to help me dialate! I just think they thought baby was too big all together, he weighed 8 lbs 9 oz, but I still think I could've done it naturally!! Hoping I don't have to go through another c- section!


----------



## jbk

msp_teen said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not going to eat so much this time! The words "it's ok I'm pregnant" will not ever part these lips this time! Definitely going to try and be more active too (easy with an 11 month old!)
> With Lottie I had a csec due to her being breech so I would LOVE a natural birth this time.
> Does anybody know whether I'm allowed a water birth after a csec?
> 
> I too had a c-section, they said something about they thought his head was too big! I don't think so though, I went into labor naturally at 39 weeks! Water broke at 3am, I wouldn't dialate, so they gave me a csec! I was very upset they didn't give me anything to help me dialate! I just think they thought baby was too big all together, he weighed 8 lbs 9 oz, but I still think I could've done it naturally!! Hoping I don't have to go through another c- section!Click to expand...

Hopefully they will! My friend, who isn't big or anything, birthed a 10 pound baby naturally. They should of helped. I hope this time you can experience natural labor! I want to as well :)


----------



## msp_teen

jbk said:


> msp_teen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not going to eat so much this time! The words "it's ok I'm pregnant" will not ever part these lips this time! Definitely going to try and be more active too (easy with an 11 month old!)
> With Lottie I had a csec due to her being breech so I would LOVE a natural birth this time.
> Does anybody know whether I'm allowed a water birth after a csec?
> 
> I too had a c-section, they said something about they thought his head was too big! I don't think so though, I went into labor naturally at 39 weeks! Water broke at 3am, I wouldn't dialate, so they gave me a csec! I was very upset they didn't give me anything to help me dialate! I just think they thought baby was too big all together, he weighed 8 lbs 9 oz, but I still think I could've done it naturally!! Hoping I don't have to go through another c- section!Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully they will! My friend, who isn't big or anything, birthed a 10 pound baby naturally. They should of helped. I hope this time you can experience natural labor! I want to as well :)Click to expand...

Me too! I have a different doctor this time around and he supports VBACs so there's a lot of hope for it to happen!


----------



## MummyImogene

Hi. I am due on the 16th! I thought I should join in here!!
How is everyone!
I went of a blood test today I have to wait a few hrs to get the reults! So I am in waiting now


----------



## Phantom710

Hi ladies, just checking in. All the new members.. I won't have a chance to add you to roll call until Monday. xx But I'll remember you, don't worry.

I had my second Beta today, so I am much more......convinced that this baby is sticking around.


----------



## MummyImogene

MummyImogene said:


> Hi. I am due on the 16th! I thought I should join in here!!
> How is everyone!
> I went of a blood test today I have to wait a few hrs to get the reults! So I am in waiting now

I got the results back!!!!!
POSITIVE!!!!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kellya009

Couldn't get in to see the dr. until the 15th so I'll be waiting a while for blood tests! I'll take a few more tests next week to satiate me :). Who is having a doctor vs who is having a midwife?? Just wondering :)


----------



## jbk

Kellya009 said:


> Couldn't get in to see the dr. until the 15th so I'll be waiting a while for blood tests! I'll take a few more tests next week to satiate me :). Who is having a doctor vs who is having a midwife?? Just wondering :)

I will be having a doctor. Same one who delivered my son :)


----------



## MummyImogene

Kellya009 said:


> Couldn't get in to see the dr. until the 15th so I'll be waiting a while for blood tests! I'll take a few more tests next week to satiate me :). Who is having a doctor vs who is having a midwife?? Just wondering :)

I am having both a dr and a midwife!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

If I am I'll be due June 21


----------



## greenlady

Kellya009 said:


> Couldn't get in to see the dr. until the 15th so I'll be waiting a while for blood tests! I'll take a few more tests next week to satiate me :). Who is having a doctor vs who is having a midwife?? Just wondering :)

I'd prefer to have midwife-led care like I did last time. The only time I saw a doctor was for my very first appointment and that was just to refer me to the hospital where I wanted to give birth. I'm hoping for an easy low risk pregnancy like last time but only time will tell.


----------



## keriwak

My name is Keri I was in the Two Week Wait for quite a few years..I am due in June, June 11th. I have a little story! 08 got a 3 pound cyst........OUCH! Had surgery, doc said I have endo would be almost impossible to conceive on my own..So I charted and charted and charted without ever catching ovulation:~ well we gave up and said whatever! We excepted it...Now its almost 2013.......Hubby is working 13 hours a day the Bding just is not there..So on Sept 12th I walked over to my neighbors and I felt this discharge gush out I was like huh? So I checked I was ovulating after all these years! I told my husband I am ovulating he said oh yea LOL....I said come on lets try 1 more time. Never thought about it really..On Sept 27th I told him in the morning I am either pregnant or I have 1 hell of a bladder infection. So I took him to work then I took a test it was :bfp: I freaked, ran to the neighbors showed them, 1st I took the plus....both were + then I said okay the blue dyes stink time for first responce.....It was :bfp: so then I am crying I call the dr run there pee and it is :bfp: Im in shock, So I got my 1st prenatal appointment on Friday the 5th they did an HCG and all the testing they do, had to wait til friday! Hcg was 607 I was like okay is that good? Thats great they said, average at 4 1/2 weeks is 429..so Im in heaven...So I am 5 weeks now, sore bb's and tired and bloated. Keep getting up to potty and I can't go back to sleep! Think I am in baby shock...LOL Nice to meet ya guys I am in Illinois ladies!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## greenlady

Hi Keri that's a great story, congratulations on your long awaited BFP! xx


----------



## OmiOmen

That is such a nice story, keriwak. Congratulations.


----------



## NDH

Congratulations Keri! I love a good success story!


----------



## Junemummy2

Hi, I'm Beth! From the UK. 

I got my BFP yesterday with my second baby. Tested with clear blue (the one with the words on it) & predictor & an IC. Guessing that's pretty certain. I'm only around 3 weeks so early days. I alreAdy have a gorgeous daughter who is 2yrs5m. 

Feel ok so far but very sore achy boobs!! & tired. I'll be due June 18th should all go ok! 

Hope to stick around & get to know you all better. 

Congrats to you all!


----------



## MummyImogene

Congrats Keri and JuneMummy2


----------



## abcd1234baby

Congrats Keri! Lovely story


----------



## Rachael737

Hi ladies, sadly I think I'm off this thread now. Been bleeding. Had a big cry and now just waiting to see. Fingers crossed but think im back on the TTC page :'( 
Been a blast while it lasted. 
Healthy 9 months to you guys, and hope to be back on this part if the forum soon x


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats Junemummy & Kerri! 

I fell asleep on the couch last night and stayed their all night :nope: my back hates me this morning!

Just spoke to my mum and dad who are in the Maldives on holiday and got all emotional :lol: they've only been gone 4 days! So yeah emotions are definitely taking over! 

Plans for today are to take the LOs to the park, come back for lunch, hopefully get DS in bed then I have lots of washing/ironing/putting away ready for work/school again tomorrow....this weekend has gone so fast!! 

Whats everyone else upto today?? 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Rachael737 said:


> Hi ladies, sadly I think I'm off this thread now. Been bleeding. Had a big cry and now just waiting to see. Fingers crossed but think im back on the TTC page :'(
> Been a blast while it lasted.
> Healthy 9 months to you guys, and hope to be back on this part if the forum soon x

I have everything crossed for you hun, some ladies can bleed and still go on to have healthy pregnancies! :hugs: 

x


----------



## NDH

I'm so sorry Rach :(


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hi everyone! Had my 1st appointment today and it didn't go very well! The dr seemed in a big hurry, I was the first appointment and she was an hour and a half late! She didn't ask me any questions or do any blood or urine tests, just did a scan and told me to come back in a month :-( she was arguing with her receptionist all the way through my appointment! I'm defiantly changing hospitals! With my son at the first appointment they did blood tests and urine so I think I will see some1 a bit more thorough. The horrible woman wouldn't even let me see the screen while she did the scan :-( I had to ask the receptionist for a photocopy of the scan picture out my file!


----------



## 28329

Aww wow. Congratulations keri. What a fantastic success story.


----------



## xxyjadexx

This is my scan  I think the little black blob is the baby! Awwww
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 19


----------



## msp_teen

xxyjadexx said:


> This is my scan  I think the little black blob is the baby! Awwww

Congrats, and I'm sorry about your crappy nurse!


----------



## keriwak

Morning ladies thanks glad ya like my story its been a long road, and I did it on my own! I feel so sad when I hear girls bleed, is it just me or does every pregnant woman look at the paper so fast after you wipe? I do...Its scary! I am 37 so I am high risk due to my age, Well I just turned 37 on the 3rd so I was 36 when I got pregnant! LOL...I will keep in touch I am opening my own grooming shop Monday morning I big plan before the BFP~ but I gotta keep it going....:cry:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats keriwak! At least u have something to keep you busy! If your busy time will fly!


----------



## shellgirl

xxyjadexx said:


> This is my scan  I think the little black blob is the baby! Awwww

It's such an adorable little blob!!!


----------



## 28329

xxyjadexx said:


> This is my scan  I think the little black blob is the baby! Awwww

Absolutely beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## chellebelle8

June 14th with no 3...sickness is already kicking in.


----------



## Mellie1988

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/690CC432-7364-4D1A-B70B-E52FF4CB35A6-6985-000015A440EA6510.jpg

I caved :haha: yaay though! 

The weirdest thing on the way home from buying it happened though, I felt like three gushes from down below and all I could think of all the way home that it was going to be blood :nope: got home and ran upstairs and it wasn't...must of just been CM! So I peed on the test straight away :lol: 

Bought a pack of 2, planning to save the other one for when my parents come back from holiday, gonna pee on it before I go then put it in my bag, while I'm there pretend I'm looking for something in my bag, get it out and ask my mum to hold it for a second lol...they are going to be so shocked!!! 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Oops sorry if its really big!! 

X


----------



## OliveLove

xxyjadexx said:


> This is my scan  I think the little black blob is the baby! Awwww

AWWW what a cutie!!! xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

What a nice way to surprise your mum!


----------



## 28329

Congrats on the 3+. I'm hoping to get mine tomorrow. That's a lovely way to suprise your mum. So sweet.


----------



## shobbs

Congrats on the 3+ what dpo are you if you don't mind me asking?? Xx


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm roughly around 20-22DPO I'd say more 20DPO 

X


----------



## shobbs

hey ladiesssss im so happy right about now , took a clearblue digi yesterday after drinking loads, pregnant came up within 40 senConds but took a further 2minutes to say 2-3 was a lil gutted as wanted to see 3+.

anywayyyyy tried holding my wee for as long as possible managed 1hr 35mins (as of course pregnant women cant hold it for long) anyway dipped it for 20seconds 

and got my 3+ after 1mim1second including the 20second hold, im soooooo happyyyyyy i usually get pregnant first then wait for the weeks so was suprised to see it so quickly :) :) :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hey ladies! Congrats to the newcomers and the 3+s!!
I've had a queasy and faint feeling on and off all day today. Hope it's not ms... Never had it with DS so I'm dreading it this time around.


----------



## 28329

There's going to a lot of ms here soon. Nausea hit me today. The smell of roast chicken made me gag.


----------



## kirstyt88

Thought I would join in too...

I'm 5 weeks today :D Due on the 9th June 2013

So far I'm not feeling anything other than exhaustion! Not looking forward to the sickness to kick in!


----------



## CottlestonPie

28329 said:


> There's going to a lot of ms here soon. Nausea hit me today. The smell of roast chicken made me gag.

Just noticed you're in Kent.... Me too!


----------



## 28329

Yay, where in kent are you?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Dartford. How's about you?
Got a job interview at Bluewater tomorrow... Not sure I'll make it if Im still feeling this icky!


----------



## 28329

I'm in Ashford. So not too far! I hope you make it to your interview and get the job.


----------



## angel2010

keriwak said:


> My name is Keri I was in the Two Week Wait for quite a few years..I am due in June, June 11th. I have a little story! 08 got a 3 pound cyst........OUCH! Had surgery, doc said I have endo would be almost impossible to conceive on my own..So I charted and charted and charted without ever catching ovulation:~ well we gave up and said whatever! We excepted it...Now its almost 2013.......Hubby is working 13 hours a day the Bding just is not there..So on Sept 12th I walked over to my neighbors and I felt this discharge gush out I was like huh? So I checked I was ovulating after all these years! I told my husband I am ovulating he said oh yea LOL....I said come on lets try 1 more time. Never thought about it really..On Sept 27th I told him in the morning I am either pregnant or I have 1 hell of a bladder infection. So I took him to work then I took a test it was :bfp: I freaked, ran to the neighbors showed them, 1st I took the plus....both were + then I said okay the blue dyes stink time for first responce.....It was :bfp: so then I am crying I call the dr run there pee and it is :bfp: Im in shock, So I got my 1st prenatal appointment on Friday the 5th they did an HCG and all the testing they do, had to wait til friday! Hcg was 607 I was like okay is that good? Thats great they said, average at 4 1/2 weeks is 429..so Im in heaven...So I am 5 weeks now, sore bb's and tired and bloated. Keep getting up to potty and I can't go back to sleep! Think I am in baby shock...LOL Nice to meet ya guys I am in Illinois ladies!:happydance::thumbup:

Wow, what a great story!



Rachael737 said:


> Hi ladies, sadly I think I'm off this thread now. Been bleeding. Had a big cry and now just waiting to see. Fingers crossed but think im back on the TTC page :'(
> Been a blast while it lasted.
> Healthy 9 months to you guys, and hope to be back on this part if the forum soon x

I will keep everything crossed for you!:hugs:



xxyjadexx said:


> Hi everyone! Had my 1st appointment today and it didn't go very well! The dr seemed in a big hurry, I was the first appointment and she was an hour and a half late! She didn't ask me any questions or do any blood or urine tests, just did a scan and told me to come back in a month :-( she was arguing with her receptionist all the way through my appointment! I'm defiantly changing hospitals! With my son at the first appointment they did blood tests and urine so I think I will see some1 a bit more thorough. The horrible woman wouldn't even let me see the screen while she did the scan :-( I had to ask the receptionist for a photocopy of the scan picture out my file!

I am sorry he was such a jerk. But your blob is beautiful!



Mellie1988 said:


> I caved :haha: yaay though!
> 
> The weirdest thing on the way home from buying it happened though, I felt like three gushes from down below and all I could think of all the way home that it was going to be blood :nope: got home and ran upstairs and it wasn't...must of just been CM! So I peed on the test straight away :lol:
> 
> Bought a pack of 2, planning to save the other one for when my parents come back from holiday, gonna pee on it before I go then put it in my bag, while I'm there pretend I'm looking for something in my bag, get it out and ask my mum to hold it for a second lol...they are going to be so shocked!!!
> 
> X

I love that idea!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome to all the new ladies! And congrats to everyone with really dark lines. Here is mine from 24 dpo. https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_2645.jpg

In answer to someone's questions earlier, I think I may go with a midwife.
Also, I think I have went off some of pork. I am sure I can still eat bacon and ham, but a pork chop makes my stomach turn. Other than that, hardly any ms or food aversions. And if nesting can happen in the first trimester, I think i may be doing it. I have already organized three closets and my son's dresser today!


----------



## Lisaloo82

kirstyt88 said:


> Thought I would join in too...
> 
> I'm 5 weeks today :D Due on the 9th June 2012
> 
> So far I'm not feeling anything other than exhaustion! Not looking forward to the sickness to kick in!

Hi Kirsty I'm due 8th by lmp although think more likely 10th going by O date. 

I see ur married to a military man. I am too. R u uk or us? X


----------



## Mercy2

evening all, 
Hope everyones ok x congrats to new BFP's and upping the weeks on digi's and a big hellooooo to all the June mummys to be. 
My new worry for today is that i was feeling intensely sick untill about 8pm then i decided to try and eat some dinner and its the first food i hve kept down today. 
so i was pleased at first thinking i was finally getting some food in me, THEN i start panicking that the drop in sickness means somethings wrong.

I seriously worry too much. 
I have two Digi tests for the next two weeks and cant wait to see thoe numbers rising.


----------



## MummyImogene

I have a dating scan on 18th of oct :D!!!!!!
And I got 3+!!!! Told DH last night and he was over the moon! I am to excited for words lol!
Hoping to continue breastfeeding though out pregnancy and then triandem my three :) :) :)


----------



## danielle1984

I have one on Friday, FX's it's at the right place this time. Please don't make it a ectopic.


----------



## angel2010

MummyImogene said:


> I have a dating scan on 18th of oct :D!!!!!!
> And I got 3+!!!! Told DH last night and he was over the moon! I am to excited for words lol!
> Hoping to continue breastfeeding though out pregnancy and then triandem my three :) :) :)

I have just noticed your sig! So you are tandem feeding? I just wanted to say well done on how long you've done it, that is amazing!


----------



## kpk

Congrats to all the newbies :cloud9: So many June babies, so early!


----------



## nzjade

Hi ladies!! Wow there's been a lot of posts since I was last here on Saturday. 



2ndtimeluckyX said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> A chemical is the term for a very early mc. Baby doesn't implant, even though you get a bfp and af comes as usual. My first hope is to get to 5+3. Then second tri to come around pretty quickly. I don't want to wish away my pregnancy but i am scared of loosing this one too.
> 
> Oh I know what you mean by not wanting to wish it away!! It's hard to enjoy it yet tho isn't it. Like I'm scared to get too attached??
> I remember being soo excited with my first and I even told everyone as soon as we found out which made it so tough when we miscarried :(
> 
> Here's hoping we all have super strong sticky beans in there that we can enjoy for the next 9 months (and beyond of course!) :)Click to expand...

I totally know what you mean about not wishing your pregnancy away - I don't want to wish mine away either, but gosh I wish it was December already!!!



28329 said:


> Congrats on the 3+. I'm hoping to get mine tomorrow. That's a lovely way to suprise your mum. So sweet.

I wanna be part of the 3+ club!! I have looked everywhere for digital hpts in New Zealand, but I can't find one anywhere! Booo. Anyone wanna send me one? I'll send you yummy NZ chocolate in return? Lol - only joking :)



MummyImogene said:


> I have a dating scan on 18th of oct :D!!!!!!
> And I got 3+!!!! Told DH last night and he was over the moon! I am to excited for words lol!
> Hoping to continue breastfeeding though out pregnancy and then triandem my three :) :) :)

I just booked my dating scan for 31st October - I'll be 8 weeks!! :happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## nzjade

:cry: I had a scary experience this afternoon. I called the nurse to get my blood test results - hcg, iron and folate. The blood test was done at 4w1d (4 days ago). 

My hcg level was 170. From looking online this looks perfectly normal to me, but the nurse said "Hmmm, I'll have to go and ask the Doctor. It looks a bit low to me."

So she goes to ask the Doctor and calls me back and says "it's a bit early to tell if it's all OK". I was like, "I just want to know if an hcg level of 170 at 4w1d is abnormal?" She said "Oh no, it's not abnormal". 

Grrrr - why did she have to freak me the *#@% out by initially telling me that she thought they looked low! I knew from previous research that 170 isn't low (after all, 4w1d was really only the day of my missed period), but she still freaked me out for nothing.

Anyway, I'm having weekly tests now - next one on Thursday morning - to check if the hcg levels are rising. FX!!!!!

Then she said she'd call me back again only if I had abnormal iron or folate levels. Anyway, then 10 minutes later she calls me back!! Luckily it was only to tell me my iron and folate levels were normal. Phew! (They checked iron and folate as I have been anaemic in the past and also had a folate deficiency a few years ago).

This is all scary stuff, feel like I'm on a rollercoaster!

:flow:


----------



## littlemiss84

danielle1984 said:


> I have one on Friday, FX's it's at the right place this time. Please don't make it a ectopic.

Danielle, hope your little bean is in the right place. I have my scan in 2 hours to make sure it isn't ectopic, I'm so nervous!!!!


----------



## Jadey121

Hello. 

Im new here  
Cautiously posting after chemical last month! 
Heres my tests from 9-12dpo! 13dpo today and line is still dark :-D Going off lmp edd is 16th June :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20121007_182442-1.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MummyImogene

angel2010 said:


> MummyImogene said:
> 
> 
> I have a dating scan on 18th of oct :D!!!!!!
> And I got 3+!!!! Told DH last night and he was over the moon! I am to excited for words lol!
> Hoping to continue breastfeeding though out pregnancy and then triandem my three :) :) :)
> 
> I have just noticed your sig! So you are tandem feeding? I just wanted to say well done on how long you've done it, that is amazing!Click to expand...

I am tandem feeding and very proud!


----------



## 28329

Ah, nzjade. I'm so sorry that nurse put you through that!!
Welcome jadey. Congratulations on the bfp.
Ladies, i got my 3+ this morning. Quite shocked i got it at 4+4 but my tests have been dark every day so not that suprising. Off to the doctors today. We're considered high risk so i need the close monitoring they promised me.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Blurghhhh. Had some red spotting this morning. :(
Trying not to panic as I had spotting on and off for 16 weeks with Toby. Still can't help but have those thoughts in the back of my head. :(
Got a doctors appointment today. Might ask to be referred for an early scan or bloods or whatever for reassurance.


----------



## NDH

I see my gp tomorrow. Got a doula booked already over the weekend lol.


----------



## Parabellum

Ok for me to join?:D I should be due 16th June. Grats to you all getting your bfp's.


----------



## 28329

CottlestonPie i hope the spotting is nothing. I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thank you :hugs: Spotting, doctors appointment and job interview all in the same day... I'm a wreck! lol


----------



## 28329

Just make sure to find time to relax and try not to stress yourself out. Best of luck for your interview.


----------



## abcd1234baby

littlemiss84 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I have one on Friday, FX's it's at the right place this time. Please don't make it a ectopic.
> 
> Danielle, hope your little bean is in the right place. I have my scan in 2 hours to make sure it isn't ectopic, I'm so nervous!!!!Click to expand...


Good luck with the scan! I have fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Swanny

Hiya, 

How is everyone today? I'm feeling ok, little nausea and sore boobies.

I'm worrying a little about my tests cause I was having really good progression but now I'm worrying that test line is not darker than control line yet. Is anyone else still testing?

x


----------



## 28329

Not everyones tests do that hun. My tests have been dark since the first day i tested so i didn't see any progression. I got my 3+ digi today and wont test anymore. I suggest you stop testing, we don't want you having any unwanted stress. It'll do you on good. Put your feet up and enjoy.


----------



## MummyImogene

Anyone not finding out the gender?


----------



## Swanny

I found out gender with last pregnancy but this time I'm hoping that I can try to resist although hubby wants to find out. I love the idea of having the surprise at the end but then hubby says well it's still a surprise when you find out at scan. 

Would be easier for us to find out as we have loads of boys clothes already.

I felt like knowing last time helped me bond more with the baby before he was born and that was important to me after having previous m/c's I wanted to know who the baby was while I got the chance if you know what I mean.


----------



## CottlestonPie

My last test (2 days ago) still wasnt darker than the control but I dont think they ever got darker last time either. Everyone and every test is different so try not to stress. Easier said than done I know. 
I'm testing WAY less this time around because I ended up with a naff test with not much dye in it once and I panicked SO MUCH thinking my levels were dropping when actually it was just the test. Not going through that again!

As for gender... I think I want to find out. I'm far too curious to not know. And I'd get jealous of the sonographer if he/she knew and I didn't haha

Anyone BD yet? I have once but I'm still kinda nervous of it... Please tell me I'm not the only one!


----------



## Swanny

I didn't BD for the whole 9 months with my last pregnancy cause I was so scared!! NO JOKE!!

There are other things that you can do though if you don't want to BD....:p LOL

x


----------



## littlemiss84

Just had my scan and bubba is in the right place :happydance:

Im measuring a bit behind, I could only see the sac and yolk sac but they think they can see the start of a heartbeat. I getting another scan next week but all looks good so far.


----------



## Kota

Team :yellow: here. We found out last time, but as this is probably our last pregnancy/baby, I'm wanting to experience the big surprise at the end.


----------



## OmiOmen

We found out last time but this time DH will find out but I won't.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Littlemiss, congratulations! You must be so relieved... Really happy for you!
Omi, fair play to you... That'd drive me crazy lol


----------



## OmiOmen

It may end up driving me crazy, lol.


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Hi every1 how are we all today? I'm due round about the 7th of june so am going to join u in the wait :D xxx


----------



## abcd1234baby

Congrtas Littlemiss. It's amazing to see a scan! 
I don't think I will be able to get my scan until about 11 / 12 weeks. I go on honeymoon in 2 weeks time for a fortnight so I will have to wait until November for a scan. So nervous about join on honeymoon. I'm off to Bali and I will be nervous about what to eat and drink when there. Would hate to put the baby at risk! Hopefully I can just relax and enjoy it!

I don't think we will find out the gender until the birth. I always think it might help be through the labour if I get to find out in the end!


----------



## msp_teen

Definitely will be finding out the gender, I don't really care for gender neutral clothes!


----------



## MrsFernihough

Hello, just popped over here for the first time :) got my BFP on Saturday I'm due 14th June!!! As far as symptoms, I'm tired, constant niggly headache and feel slightly sick. Oh and my boobs have swollen to much for me to get my bra on haha very sore :( x


----------



## Mellie1988

Had my first MW appt this morning, my MW is lovely :D sooo pleased, my last one was a b!tch :lol: she's sent me away with my green notes to fill in, sent details to the hospital to get my dating scan booked in and also booked me in appt for 9 weeks to go back and get my bloods done etc! 

So just awaiting my scan date now, exciting :D 

Hope we are all well today! 

X x x


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Congrats on ur bfp mrs fernihough :) xxx


----------



## 28329

I made my first midwife appointment today. I see her on the 25th. I'll be exactly 7 weeks. But we're considered high risk so midwife is going to phone me with what we do next. 
I haven't really got many symptoms still. Maybe i'm handling the hormones well. My boobs are super sore. I can smell everything. I'm tired and always hungry. Apart from my pregnancy tests we'd never had known!!
Congrats to the next bfp's. And to the new scan. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## shobbs

Hey ladies I think we should all put our recent pics of tests up, I love looking at :bfp: I have found that I'm sneaking back to the pregnancy test forum just to look at them. :) sad I no but I loved when I got my bfp :) xx


----------



## mrsirish

june 11th


----------



## msp_teen

Mellie1988 said:


> Had my first MW appt this morning, my MW is lovely :D sooo pleased, my last one was a b!tch :lol: she's sent me away with my green notes to fill in, sent details to the hospital to get my dating scan booked in and also booked me in appt for 9 weeks to go back and get my bloods done etc!
> 
> So just awaiting my scan date now, exciting :D
> 
> Hope we are all well today!
> 
> X x x

Congrats that is lovely!!


----------



## abcd1234baby

As requested! The first test I did was a weird wavy line, second (after alot of water) was straight but slightly fainter. The third that evening confirmed 2-3 weeks. Incenta is pregnant in Italian. I freaked out when I first saw the word because I forgot it wouldn't be in English and had to rush to google translate to see what it meant!!
 



Attached Files:







both tests copy.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2









digital copy.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Carly.C

abcd1234baby said:


> As requested! The first test I did was a weird wavy line, second (after alot of water) was straight but slightly fainter. The third that evening confirmed 2-3 weeks. Incenta is pregnant in Italian. I freaked out when I first saw the word because I forgot it wouldn't be in English and had to rush to google translate to see what it meant!!

Haha, love it that your result was in Italian!!


----------



## jbk

What was everyones numbers from bloodwork, if you had them done? And how far along?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ohhh! I just went to post my strong test to find my son has deleted it from my phone! As well as rearranging all my apps lol
I'll just have to do another one then. What a shame! :haha:


----------



## Carly.C

This is mine from this morning, no idea how many DPO, maybe 20?? Should I be worried its not as dark as the control line?
 



Attached Files:







IMG000344.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Swanny

Carly.C I did a FRER test this morning and the test line was as dark as the control line but not darker. I think I'm about 22 DPO. Hoping my test line gets darker in the next few days. But those are lovely strong lines and I'm happy that mine are nice and strong too but I just want them stronger lol!

x
 



Attached Files:







Test 08.10.12.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## danielle1984

jbk said:


> What was everyones numbers from bloodwork, if you had them done? And how far along?

No clue! She just left me a message on my voicemail saying that I was indeed pregnant and that I have to go back to make sure my numbers go up.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies. I had my doctors appointment today. I feel crappy.
The doctor firstly told me I wasn't even 4 weeks and I had to count on her calendar to show her I'm 5+1... And then she told me I was silly having my appointment so early because I might miscarry. Who even says that?!

She's also booked me in for a pap smear this thursday. I've had two abnormal results in the past year so she says I have to have one sooner rather than later. Is it even ok to have a smear during pregnancy? I'm really nervous. :(


----------



## jbk

CottlestonPie said:


> Hi ladies. I had my doctors appointment today. I feel crappy.
> The doctor firstly told me I wasn't even 4 weeks and I had to count on her calendar to show her I'm 5+1... And then she told me I was silly having my appointment so early because I might miscarry. Who even says that?!
> 
> She's also booked me in for a pap smear this thursday. I've had two abnormal results in the past year so she says I have to have one sooner rather than later. Is it even ok to have a smear during pregnancy? I'm really nervous. :(

I had one with my first at about 7 weeks and was perfectly fine :)


----------



## 28329

In pregnancy, they do a low womb smear. Completely safe. I hate nurses like that. So arrogant. How was the job interview?


----------



## Junemummy2

Hello everyone. Well I'm 4 wks tomorrow!! I so wish I wasn't so impatient with testing. I can't stand the wait to know everything is ok & as it should be. I already have 1 daughter who is 2yrs5m. All went fine with her but I just can't stop worrying. I did 2 more tests today just to check! All pos & showing progression. 

I really think I'm going to book for an early scan with this one. Can't wait a whole 8 weeks. 

So apart from the anxiety, I'm knackered with sore boobs! No MS yet though!! One thing to be glad of. 

Hope you are all ok & growing those beans well!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks girls :)
I think I will go to the appointment and explain that I'm pg and nervous and hope she's gentle?

The job interview went well thanks! I think it'd suit me but the hours are a bit hit and miss... childcare would be impossible to arrange so even if I'm offered it I'll have to turn it down. Ah well... One less thing to worry about innit!


----------



## 28329

Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Ugh, always something comes up when there's something you want! 
How is everyones symptoms coming along? Today i've become so super hungry. I'm hungry all the time!!


----------



## Kellya009

CottlestonPie said:


> Hi ladies. I had my doctors appointment today. I feel crappy.
> The doctor firstly told me I wasn't even 4 weeks and I had to count on her calendar to show her I'm 5+1... And then she told me I was silly having my appointment so early because I might miscarry. Who even says that?!
> 
> She's also booked me in for a pap smear this thursday. I've had two abnormal results in the past year so she says I have to have one sooner rather than later. Is it even ok to have a smear during pregnancy? I'm really nervous. :(

Wow, that's a terrible experience!! How did she figure you were less than 4 weeks? Chances are you wouldn't even have gotten a positive pregnancy test at the time you booked the appt, so that makes NO sense. She sounds like a fool.

Oh and my sister is a labour/delivery nurse and she says a lot of women get paps while pregnant. I'll have to get one because my last was 2 yrs ago. You'll be fine :)


----------



## danielle1984

:hi: Hi Kellya!

Can anyone tell me what goes on at first prenatal visit to the doctor? I'm a bit nervous :dohh: even if I really like my obgyn she's super nice.


----------



## StefNJunk

Hey everyone! Just got a BFP two days ago. Nervous because MC'd at 5w2d in August. Hoping this one sticks! June 17th here.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

danielle1984 said:
 

> :hi: Hi Kellya!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what goes on at first prenatal visit to the doctor? I'm a bit nervous :dohh: even if I really like my obgyn she's super nice.

When I went to my first one with my first pregnancy (that ended in mmc). I had to fill out like 20 sheets of medical information. Then we talked alot about options as far as ultrasounds, testing, etc. Then I had a full exam (including pap smear). Then a transvaginal ultrasound. That was about it. I have my first appt Wednesday and had to fill out all the same paperwork. I would like to do my ultrasound first this time being it was bad news last time. Good luck at your first appointment


----------



## Mellie1988

Evening all! So my FIL guessed I was pregnant :lol: he asked why I was later for work (I started at 11 instead of 9 because of MW appt) so I said I wasn't late I had drs appt...then he said oh ur nt pregnant aswell are you (SIL is 13 wks peegnant) and started sticking his belly out and rubbing it...I just smirked and looked away, in so rubbish!!! Haha so he was like omg u are!! Sooo cats out of the bag lol, kids funny really that he guessed, I can't keep anything secret!!! 

Welcome to yet more new comers :D sorry your DR was such a cow Cotton :( I'm 5 weeks 3 days and went to see MW today so ur deff not too early!! 

X


----------



## nessaw

can i join too?got my first ever bfp last monday.looking at dates think am due 7th june.we've been trying for nearly 2 years so am cautiously excited.we were meant to be going to the fertility clinic this week as tests show no ovulation and slow sperm so doubly surprised last wk.looking forward to getting to know everyone.vx


----------



## danielle1984

jewelsbaby81 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi Kellya!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what goes on at first prenatal visit to the doctor? I'm a bit nervous :dohh: even if I really like my obgyn she's super nice.
> 
> When I went to my first one with my first pregnancy (that ended in mmc). I had to fill out like 20 sheets of medical information. Then we talked alot about options as far as ultrasounds, testing, etc. Then I had a full exam (including pap smear). Then a transvaginal ultrasound. That was about it. I have my first appt Wednesday and had to fill out all the same paperwork. I would like to do my ultrasound first this time being it was bad news last time. Good luck at your first appointmentClick to expand...

Well I don't even have an appointment yet, my obgyn is more concern about the HSG and ultrasound. I'm going back tomorrow for blood test to make sure my numbers go up and Friday I have an ultrasound to make sure the sac is at th right place. I hope we'll be able to see it. If they don't rush me to the hospital right after my u/s like last time that probably means everything is going well for now. 

I'm sorry to hear about your m/c.
Oh one question: my obgyn said she doesn't have to see me right now (it's too early she said) so when should I have a visit with her?


----------



## jellybean87

28329 said:


> There's going to a lot of ms here soon. Nausea hit me today. The smell of roast chicken made me gag.

It was scrambled eggs that set me off today!


----------



## shobbs

Yuk scrambled egg made me Ill the other day. Everyone says they get more sense of smell I've got the opposite I can't smell anything just get a horrible taste in my mouth :(


----------



## jellybean87

MummyImogene said:


> Anyone not finding out the gender?

we won't be finding out the gender. Are you?


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats and welcome to the new June baby makers!

Cotton, I can't believe your doctor said that!!! That is so insensitive. I probably would have got up and left right there.

I attached pics of my progression tests and my digi. Beta was 45 on Wednesday, only 12 dpo and 2 days before AF was due. Went back Friday for another and waiting to hear back. Fx'd it went up. 

Today is the first day I started really feeling nauseous. I ate a bagel with cream cheese for breakfast and felt like I was going to throw up since then. It's been 5 hours, ugh. Looking at it as a good sign though!
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 12









cbd.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jellybean87

Hi to all the new joiners.

dd made me laugh today, she said 'I know they cut your belly to get a baby out' I said yes sometimes. The a few mins later she said 'x said they come out of your girly bits too, but they can't because that's too tricky!':haha:


----------



## 28329

Aww, look at then bfp's!! Beautiful. I wish i could post my picture but i'm using my phone and mobile site!!
I done some research on how much hcg is needed for 3+ on a digi. You need 2000 or higher for 3+. I got mine today but would've got it 3 days ago. Pretty high for 4 weeks right? Fiance is scaring me with the thought of twins!! We've decided that if we don't get a scan by 8 weeks we'll book a private one for 9 weeks. I'm just hoping this baby is our take home baby.
How's everyone feeling? I am peeing too much. And everything smells and tastes horrible!


----------



## 28329

Jellybean, that's too cute!! Bless her. Kids are fantastic.


----------



## nessaw

have just caught up with whole thread.

symptom wise have had sore boobs since cd28 and need to wee more.slight nausea and some cramping.would say tired as well but am always blooming tired!

i got my 3+ on cb digi last mon but was only 4wks 4 days since lmp.does that mean anything?

my boyf wants to find out the gender but i can't decide.

am about to catch up with eastenders as away last wk so hope i don:t add emotional to the symptoms.


----------



## nessaw

ok just read 28329 post about twins and high hcg and getting a little worried!!


----------



## 28329

3+ at 4+4 means you have nice high hcg. So congrats on that! Enjoy eastenders.


----------



## CottlestonPie

If you're going for an early reassurance scan, I totally recommend Kent medical imaging. Not sure how far they are from Ashford but they were fantastic at my gender scan... Even gave me 5 free 3D images and a free DVD of the whole thing including the regular and 3d scan. So good. 
https://www.kentmedicalimaging.co.uk/


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

shobbs said:


> Yuk scrambled egg made me Ill the other day. Everyone says they get more sense of smell I've got the opposite I can't smell anything just get a horrible taste in my mouth :(

Haha I'm the opposite. We live in a 3 storey house and I put a new air freshener in the top bedroom, I keep getting wiffs of it when I'm in the living room! Oh thinks I'm mental


----------



## 28329

Thank you so much!! I'll check out their site. The one in Ashford does a dating/reassurance scan for £65. Going to do a look about before booking.


----------



## shobbs

here are my 10dpo, 12dpo, 14dpo

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/th_A8621F7A-6893-430B-9714-2C9B01AD52F2-858-00000058C985C044.jpg"]https://https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/th_A8621F7A-6893-430B-9714-2C9B01AD52F2-858-00000058C985C044.jpg[/URL]


here is my 20dpo as i decided not to test for ages

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/th_3C255980-A69E-46AB-854B-0690230782CF-598-00000035D66382F3.jpg


https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/th_FBB43A64-12F5-4EEB-BDAA-8D1FF085F70A-598-00000035DD360353.jpg


https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/th_D285E8D5-C29E-4C1F-8613-FC26224F8047-598-00000035E53EF379.jpg



ok here are my tests the only concern i have is that i havent got many symptoms, some days boobs hurt more than others same as tiredness etc, i cant smell anything as ive had a cold but now thatd gone im still not being able to smell, i am very bloated and have been having the usual stretching cramps, as for sickness i eat a meal but 4 hours later i get that full feeling like i would be sick if i moved but thats it.

does this seem normal to you??


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies!!! Mind if I join you??

I'm 4w3d today and due June 15th [we think...we did IUI this cycle and don't know if we should go by conception or LMP (there shouldn't be much of a variation as IUI was CD15) but going from LMP my EDD is June 8th, going by IUI, it's June 15th]

Super excited, but nervous as we've had many early losses.

I'm hoping this is the sticky bean we've been trying 3.5 years for!

I've got tons of symptoms too so I hope I get to stick around and learn from everyone!!!


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Wow the list is getting bigger by the day! Congrats to all the newcomers. Still no MS, just my lower back is sore. My hot water bottle is my best friend these days. Think I'm going to go for an early private scan at 8 weeks cos I cant wait til 11/12 weeks at the hospital. 1st Docs appoint next Monday too. We've told our parents the news but my brother is getting married at the start of Nov after a looooooong engagement so don't want to say anything to anyone else til after their wedding (stealing thunder and all that) Will be dying to tell them by then (I'll be 9 weeks fx)..


----------



## 28329

Congrats stuckinoki. Thinking sticky thoughts!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks 28329!

I'm super excited and have decided that I'm not doing any quants, or repeat quants because it'll just stress me out.

I figure, if the pregnancy is going to fail, I don't want to know about it before it happens [which is what happens every other time]

:mrgreen: I've decided to be blissfully unaware of everything except the fact that I'm bloated to hell and pregnant!


----------



## shellgirl

stuckinoki said:


> Thanks 28329!
> 
> I'm super excited and have decided that I'm not doing any quants, or repeat quants because it'll just stress me out.
> 
> I figure, if the pregnancy is going to fail, I don't want to know about it before it happens [which is what happens every other time]
> 
> :mrgreen: I've decided to be blissfully unaware of everything except the fact that I'm bloated to hell and pregnant!

I am SOOOOOOOO bloated!


----------



## nessaw

i also keep waking up v early and can't get back to sleep.x


----------



## 28329

Bloated as hell and pregnant is a fantastic feeling! I'm not bloated yet. Should be with the amount i'm eating!


----------



## 28329

nessaw said:


> i also keep waking up v early and can't get back to sleep.x

Me too!! I woke at 3:15 this morning. Took an hour to get back to sleep then woke at 7 and was wide awake.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Stuckinoki... Congratulations! Hope this is the one. Sticky dust to you :dust:

With sleep at night I find myself waking up 4 or 5 times for no reason but so far I'm able to roll over and go back to sleep quite quickly. 
As for other symptoms... Lost my appetite a bit this evening. Very unusual for me! And wowza my boobs are sore!! Also maybe tmi but I've become a tad more sensitive in the BD department. Must be the extra blood flow. Not that I'm complaining :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

Bloated???

You mean like THIS?????


https://i47.tinypic.com/2d14px1.jpg

My stomach was flat last week! And I was so proud that my abs were starting to show again!! :rofl:


----------



## 28329

My boobs are my worst complaint. They are absolutely killing me! So far i haven't found a release.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm actually finding that wearing a bra helps with my boobs. As soon as the bra comes off its ten times worse.
Might invest in an overnight bra if I can find one that fits properly.


----------



## CherrieL

So i am a newby and saw this thread and wanted to join!! We only found out we are expecting, this weekend, and we are due in June! We saw my GP today and booked our8 week appointment with the midwife. Totally has not sunk in. I keep doing more pregnancy tests! When does this feel real?

Congrats to all X


----------



## 28329

Huge congratulations cherrie. Welcome!!
This doesn't feel real to me yet. Don't think it will until i see my little peanut.


----------



## shellgirl

Just heard from the doc...my HCG tripled in less than 48 hours! Went from a 45 at 12dpo am to a 140 at 14dpo pm. :yipee:


----------



## 28329

Yay. That's fantastic. Congratulations!


----------



## NDH

Great news Shell!

Less than two hours til I see my Dr. It'll be pretty informal appointment wise and I expect she'll be at leastas excited as I am lol.


----------



## msp_teen

CherrieL said:


> So i am a newby and saw this thread and wanted to join!! We only found out we are expecting, this weekend, and we are due in June! We saw my GP today and booked our8 week appointment with the midwife. Totally has not sunk in. I keep doing more pregnancy tests! When does this feel real?
> 
> Congrats to all X

Congratulations!!!



shellgirl said:


> Just heard from the doc...my HCG tripled in less than 48 hours! Went from a 45 at 12dpo am to a 140 at 14dpo pm. :yipee:

Thats great news!! Lovely!


----------



## jthro24

Just got my :bfp: this morning. Due date is June 18th...please mark me down for that date and I look forward to see all my other June Bump ladies =)


----------



## danielle1984

jthro24 said:


> Just got my :bfp: this morning. Due date is June 18th...please mark me down for that date and I look forward to see all my other June Bump ladies =)

Welcome and congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## shellgirl

jthro24 said:


> Just got my :bfp: this morning. Due date is June 18th...please mark me down for that date and I look forward to see all my other June Bump ladies =)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## msp_teen

Does anyone else have really itchy bb's....maybe tmi but I was wondering!


----------



## brittany12

msp_teen said:


> Does anyone else have really itchy bb's....maybe tmi but I was wondering!

YES! well.. one minute they will itch (usually at a time that i cant scratch) and then the other they are getting sharp pains!


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

jthro24 said:


> Just got my :bfp: this morning. Due date is June 18th...please mark me down for that date and I look forward to see all my other June Bump ladies =)

Yay! Congrats


----------



## jtj1054

Hi everyone! We finally got our BFP after IUI#1!!! I'm due June 14,2013! Beta #1 at 12piui/o was 96 Beta #2 at 14dpiui/o 361! First OB appt is October 23rd I'll be 6w 5 d :D


----------



## shellgirl

jtj1054 said:


> Hi everyone! We finally got our BFP after IUI#1!!! I'm due June 14,2013! Beta #1 at 12piui/o was 96 Beta #2 at 14dpiui/o 361! First OB appt is October 23rd I'll be 6w 5 d :D

Congrats Jtj and welcome! My due date is the same as yours and my OB appt is also the 23rd!


----------



## angel2010

nzjade said:


> :cry: I had a scary experience this afternoon. I called the nurse to get my blood test results - hcg, iron and folate. The blood test was done at 4w1d (4 days ago).
> 
> My hcg level was 170. From looking online this looks perfectly normal to me, but the nurse said "Hmmm, I'll have to go and ask the Doctor. It looks a bit low to me."
> 
> So she goes to ask the Doctor and calls me back and says "it's a bit early to tell if it's all OK". I was like, "I just want to know if an hcg level of 170 at 4w1d is abnormal?" She said "Oh no, it's not abnormal".
> 
> Grrrr - why did she have to freak me the *#@% out by initially telling me that she thought they looked low! I knew from previous research that 170 isn't low (after all, 4w1d was really only the day of my missed period), but she still freaked me out for nothing.
> 
> Anyway, I'm having weekly tests now - next one on Thursday morning - to check if the hcg levels are rising. FX!!!!!
> 
> Then she said she'd call me back again only if I had abnormal iron or folate levels. Anyway, then 10 minutes later she calls me back!! Luckily it was only to tell me my iron and folate levels were normal. Phew! (They checked iron and folate as I have been anaemic in the past and also had a folate deficiency a few years ago).
> 
> This is all scary stuff, feel like I'm on a rollercoaster!
> 
> :flow:

What a twit! I am glad your numbers are all normal.



CottlestonPie said:


> Blurghhhh. Had some red spotting this morning. :(
> Trying not to panic as I had spotting on and off for 16 weeks with Toby. Still can't help but have those thoughts in the back of my head. :(
> Got a doctors appointment today. Might ask to be referred for an early scan or bloods or whatever for reassurance.

:hugs:



CottlestonPie said:


> My last test (2 days ago) still wasnt darker than the control but I dont think they ever got darker last time either. Everyone and every test is different so try not to stress. Easier said than done I know.
> I'm testing WAY less this time around because I ended up with a naff test with not much dye in it once and I panicked SO MUCH thinking my levels were dropping when actually it was just the test. Not going through that again!
> 
> As for gender... I think I want to find out. I'm far too curious to not know. And I'd get jealous of the sonographer if he/she knew and I didn't haha
> 
> Anyone BD yet? I have once but I'm still kinda nervous of it... Please tell me I'm not the only one!

I don't think I have BD at all, but if we have, it couldn't have been more than once.



littlemiss84 said:


> Just had my scan and bubba is in the right place :happydance:
> 
> Im measuring a bit behind, I could only see the sac and yolk sac but they think they can see the start of a heartbeat. I getting another scan next week but all looks good so far.

Awesome news!



CottlestonPie said:


> Thanks girls :)
> I think I will go to the appointment and explain that I'm pg and nervous and hope she's gentle?
> 
> The job interview went well thanks! I think it'd suit me but the hours are a bit hit and miss... childcare would be impossible to arrange so even if I'm offered it I'll have to turn it down. Ah well... One less thing to worry about innit!

Awesome to know you did well though!



CottlestonPie said:


> I'm actually finding that wearing a bra helps with my boobs. As soon as the bra comes off its ten times worse.
> Might invest in an overnight bra if I can find one that fits properly.

I have to wear a bra at night, or else it is ten times worse for me too.



shellgirl said:


> Just heard from the doc...my HCG tripled in less than 48 hours! Went from a 45 at 12dpo am to a 140 at 14dpo pm. :yipee:

Congrats!!

Welcome to all the newcomers, I can't wait to see how big the number gets once everyone is added. Probably close to 110!


----------



## jtj1054

shellgirl said:


> jtj1054 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! We finally got our BFP after IUI#1!!! I'm due June 14,2013! Beta #1 at 12piui/o was 96 Beta #2 at 14dpiui/o 361! First OB appt is October 23rd I'll be 6w 5 d :D
> 
> Congrats Jtj and welcome! My due date is the same as yours and my OB appt is also the 23rd!Click to expand...

Yay! Congrats to you :) Fingers crossed we hear the heart beat at the apointment!


----------



## NDH

Just home from my Dr appointment. My gp guessed I was pregnant before she knew why I was there!

I'm anywhere from 5-10 weeks (though pretty sure not more than 6.5 due to getting negative tests in September) so she couldn't do much til I have a dating scan - booked for this afternoon! She did feel my uterus and listen for the heartbeat though, just in case I am 10 weeks. Got blood work done as well and a follow up appointment for Friday where she'll give me a referral at the birth centre for my midwife appointments (though most of my prenatal care will be with her)


----------



## Hoping2Bmom

I have not gotten a first appointment yet, but I would be due mid June sometime. I am newly pregnant and nervous. Got a BFP 2 days before AF due on 3 different types of tests including one digital. I also got a blood test done the day I got a positive and it was only 16. I got it redone 72 hours later (today) and am expecting results tomorrow. I am very nervous because I don't know if 16 is too low or if it is that low because it is so early. I am nervous!


----------



## Jcliff

I just found out Im pregnant a few hours ago. I am really, really hoping this one sticks. Ive had two MC since February and this baby would be due on our two year wedding anniversary. June 19th <3


----------



## shellgirl

Jcliff said:


> I just found out Im pregnant a few hours ago. I am really, really hoping this one sticks. Ive had two MC since February and this baby would be due on our two year wedding anniversary. June 19th <3

So sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: Sending lots of sticky :dust: your way!


----------



## msp_teen

brittany12 said:


> msp_teen said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have really itchy bb's....maybe tmi but I was wondering!
> 
> YES! well.. one minute they will itch (usually at a time that i cant scratch) and then the other they are getting sharp pains!Click to expand...

Lol glad its not just me! I get pains too but they tend to shoot around my underarms!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats to All the newbies! Tried to change Hospitals yesterday as I wasn't impressed with the dr I saw a few days ago, but they can't see me until 12 weeks and although I've had a scan I haven't had bloods done so maybe that's a bit late:-( not sure if I should keep seeing the horrible dr or wait til 12 weeks :-S


----------



## nzjade

OMG I wish it was the 31st October so I could have my first scan. I'm not going to let myself buy any cute baby things until I've seen my baby's heartbeat! 

2 days til my next beta blood test! FX the numbers will have gone up a lot (it will be a week since the previous test).

I keep worrying over silly things, like I'm sitting and then I'll sit up and feel a slight shooting pain and then start worrying I've hurt the baby. *Must relax*

Hmmm, symptoms today: started to get reeeeally tired at my desk at 4.30pm and wanted to have a sleep. Also bbs seem to be getting more painful by the day. 

One slight issue I have, is that we don't know what blood type OH is, and I REALLY want to know because I'm rhesus negative and I know you need some sort of antibody shot if the OH is positive. He has a referral form for a blood test (which I must add is totally free in NZ), and he has had it since July, and he still hasn't had it done!! Grrr, he says he is scared of needles, it's like yeah but this is kind of important!!

Rant over :)

On a positive note, I'm 5 weeks tomorrow!! Yay!! Me and bubs have made it through the 4's. (My ticker is behind - it's on UK time I think!)


----------



## nessaw

morning congrats to all newbie and those with fab results.

am rocking yet another 5.30 start to the day!


----------



## Kota

went and had all my bloods done today and had my GP appointment, she's given me a referral for an early scan if I want it at 7 wks, otherwise will be the one at 12 wks. she gave me a due date of 11th June as went on LMP but I'm sticking with my dates as I know exactly when I OV'd. not that it matters, baby will come when baby is ready. :)


----------



## NDH

Home from my scan - saw the yolk sac, fetal pole and a heartbeat :cloud9: One baby right where it should be, measuring 6w2d.

Phantom may I have my due date moved to June 2 please? :flower:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Hello! can I join please? :flower:

I'm currently pg with my second, have a 3 year old trouble-maker as well :haha: I didnt chart or anything, and this is the first cycle of trying too. Reckon I must be 5 weeks now, but once I get to see a midwife I will know my due date. 

Really excited about this (initially bricking it as had a chemical in Jan) but now feel settled in to this, boobs are massive already :haha: Only person I have told so far is the bloke at the gym last night as was not sure what machines I would now be able to use (talk about an over-share :rofl:)

A happy and healthy 9 months to all :kiss:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats and welcome to the new girls!

I have realised today that I am a POAS addict... These are my sticks! :haha:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/8C09AE59-F87D-4451-9704-B6403E05544B-5894-000007221EEE62C3.jpg

I can stop now I have my dark line :D


----------



## Swanny

Morning Ladies, I'm happy today cause test line is now darker than control line and I was worrying about this yesterday. Maybe now I'll finally stop testing....but probably now lol
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-09 06.58.24.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## abcd1234baby

Tried going to my Italian doctor yesterday. I can't speak Italian and he has no English so it was interesting! He could not take my blood yesterday but gave me a referral to get it done on Saturday. SATURDAY!!! Can't believe I have to wait so long. I can't go during the day as I need to be at work and don't want to raise suspicions by asking for time off. I will be approximately 5+6 by Saturday. I think they will be able to give me results the same morning. Anyone else not had their blood test done yet?


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Swanny said:


> Morning Ladies, I'm happy today cause test line is now darker than control line and I was worrying about this yesterday. Maybe now I'll finally stop testing....but probably now lol

Yay!

I've not tested for a week now!
I'm hoping I get a result like this today, I'm 5+4 now so I should do *fingers crossed*
Can't believe I've held out this long tbh.
Apart from my super sense of smell I don't feel pregnant at all


----------



## Swanny

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Swanny said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies, I'm happy today cause test line is now darker than control line and I was worrying about this yesterday. Maybe now I'll finally stop testing....but probably now lol
> 
> Yay!
> 
> I've not tested for a week now!
> I'm hoping I get a result like this today, I'm 5+4 now so I should do *fingers crossed*
> Can't believe I've held out this long tbh.
> Apart from my super sense of smell I don't feel pregnant at allClick to expand...

Thanks :) hope you get the result you are looking for when you test again. It's still early for us really at just over 5 weeks and I guess it all depends on when implantation took place etc as to how long it takes levels to rise. I don't know how you have waited so long without testing I'm ridiculous and test just about every day sometimes twice lol but I'm hoping I settle down with it now and maybe just do another one in about 4-5 days.

I don't have strong symptoms either but then I didn't with my last pregnancy and all was fine so I'm not really overthinking that.

x


----------



## keriwak

Morning girls I love reading all the posts Im not alone! I read yesterday the 1st trimester makes you feel like something is wrong with you but there's not, your just pregnant! Im ready to scream~ I wake up at 3am and I can't go back to sleep. And could time move any slower??? My 1st scan is the 17th...Taking forever......I am so unbelievable bloated, my neighbor said dam your showing already! Yeah I look 4 months already. I measured my belly its 42" I already had a belly (shame on me) LOL...but now whooo
and my BB's oh my goodness watch out Dolly~ My aerola's are not dark but they are very round now..
Im wondering on something....I went in for HCG on the 4th, they said I was 4 1/2 weeks and my HCG was 607..well I read at 4 1/2 weeks you should be 426. Why would mine be higher? They didn't do another one either..So now I am 5 weeks...What do you think?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Haha I was told about another symptom this morning. I've started snoring! :rofl:
The only other time I snored a lot was when I was preg with Toby. Poor DH has got another 8 months of it haha


----------



## shobbs

It sounds strange but it's a relief that not many of us have symptoms mine is only sore boobs really and lack of energy, some days there sorer than others just have to have a poke to make sure also when my lil boy lies on them there sore, I have the odd twinge in my belly but also find I'm a lil constipated sorry for tmi.

My ticker says 6+1 but considering I have long cycles 33 days if I go my ovulation I'm 5+5 :)


----------



## NDH

keriwak said:


> Morning girls I love reading all the posts Im not alone! I read yesterday the 1st trimester makes you feel like something is wrong with you but there's not, your just pregnant! Im ready to scream~ I wake up at 3am and I can't go back to sleep. And could time move any slower??? My 1st scan is the 17th...Taking forever......I am so unbelievable bloated, my neighbor said dam your showing already! Yeah I look 4 months already. I measured my belly its 42" I already had a belly (shame on me) LOL...but now whooo
> and my BB's oh my goodness watch out Dolly~ My aerola's are not dark but they are very round now..
> Im wondering on something....I went in for HCG on the 4th, they said I was 4 1/2 weeks and my HCG was 607..well I read at 4 1/2 weeks you should be 426. Why would mine be higher? They didn't do another one either..So now I am 5 weeks...What do you think?

There is no *should* be levels for hcg, just a wide ranged of what's normal. If you look up different sources you'll see a wide difference in numbers. It depends whether implantation happened on day 6 or day 12- earlier implantation means faster rising numbers. And also doubling rates vary a bit too. Doubling every 48 hours is average but it can still be normal a few hours either side.


----------



## Swanny

We don't tend to get bloods done in the UK so I have no idea if HGC is doubling, how fast it's rising etc. I think it causes people more worry by the sounds of some of the posts I have seen on here. But then maybe if I was getting bloods done I wouldn't be such a testaholic lol.

I rang docs yesterday so I've done urine sample and have first midwife appointment at 8 weeks. I am waiting for the midwife to get back to me to see if I can have an early scan as I have a history of m/c's before I had my little boy.

x


----------



## CottlestonPie

I don't have another appointment until 12 weeks. I guess it's good because it means I have no problems but last time I had 4+ scans in first tri so it'll be weird Not to see beanie grow into a proper baby shape!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Gosh, i'm glad i'm not the only one who doesn't really feel pregnant. But it hasn't quite hit me yet. I slept so well last night. Woke up this morning and took my temp only to wonder after why i was doing that. But it was nice and high. No more temping for me. I'm so tempted to change my tickers by ovulation. My early ovulation puts me at 5+1 but doctors put me at 4+5 cos of my lmp. I'm super thirsty today. Must have already good through 5 pints of squash. Which in turn is making me pee more! I hope to hear from the midwife this week. I'm desperate to know our next steps. With me being high risk i can see me getting a scan booked sooner rather than later but don't want a scan before 9 weeks. Too much worry with early scans. My friend is sending me down a dopplar in next few weeks. Is like one that midwives use. And i can pick up the heartbeat from 9/10 weeks with it.


----------



## Swanny

I used the HiBebe doppler last time and I found LO at just over 10 weeks. I'll probaby start around 8-9 weeks to see if I can find anything but I know that's really early and even if you do pick it up then it's not usually easy and you can sometimes only hear for a few seconds x


----------



## stuckinoki

keriwak said:


> Morning girls I love reading all the posts Im not alone! I read yesterday the 1st trimester makes you feel like something is wrong with you but there's not, your just pregnant! Im ready to scream~ I wake up at 3am and I can't go back to sleep.


Omg. Me too! I woke up at 1am, and then 3am. 

I could ge back to sleep after I woke up at 3, so I've been cruising b&b and watching DVDs.

This sucks.


----------



## 28329

I've heard they're pretty hit and miss. With my DD i didn't have one. Me and my fiance will have many happy days using it!


----------



## Swanny

Making the most of sleeping on my stomach while I still can. I LOVE sleeping on stomach and I had to train myself with last pregnancy to sleeping on side by using a pregnancy pillow. Should get another good few weeks of stomach sleeping hopefully lol

x


----------



## 28329

3am wake up is common here. I keep waking at 3 and take ages to drop back off!


----------



## stuckinoki

I did go to bed early last night (9pm) but I feel oddly rested for only 6 hours of sleep.

I've got a feeling I'm going to be dragging butt later today!


----------



## greenlady

Hi everyone I don't feel pregnant either apart from the bloated tummy which I find really annoying! I have a GP appt tomorrow to start the process of referral etc as I haven't seen anyone yet, I've just been putting it off for some reason. I haven't told anyone apart from dh and so it still doesn't feel all that real.

Hope you're all good and enjoying your tuesday, I'm about I go to bed as its 9 pm here. Can't help going to bed sooo early these days :yawn:


----------



## 28329

Aww, stuckinoki i feel exactly the same. I didn't sleep until 2am. Fiance let me sleep in until 9 but i love my sleep and 7 hours isn't enough. If i busy myself with housework today i'll be ready for a warm bath and bed by 8pm. Just wish i could have a hot bath. Only 35 weeks and 2 days until i can :haha:


----------



## xxyjadexx

I can't sleep either! I lie awake for hours :-( doesn't help that I still have DS in the bed who wakes up 4 times a night to be breast fed. Feel so tired!


----------



## Kota

completlely lacking symptoms over here as well. insomnia has kicked in, and if I wake in the night, which is usual with a 2.5yr old, then I'm lying there for at least an hour. Otherwise, slightly hungrier then normal, slightly bloated of an evening, needing to pee a bit more, but if I didn't KNOW I was pregnant, then I wouldn't be noticing it.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Swanny said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swanny said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies, I'm happy today cause test line is now darker than control line and I was worrying about this yesterday. Maybe now I'll finally stop testing....but probably now lol
> 
> Yay!
> 
> I've not tested for a week now!
> I'm hoping I get a result like this today, I'm 5+4 now so I should do *fingers crossed*
> Can't believe I've held out this long tbh.
> Apart from my super sense of smell I don't feel pregnant at allClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) hope you get the result you are looking for when you test again. It's still early for us really at just over 5 weeks and I guess it all depends on when implantation took place etc as to how long it takes levels to rise. I don't know how you have waited so long without testing I'm ridiculous and test just about every day sometimes twice lol but I'm hoping I settle down with it now and maybe just do another one in about 4-5 days.
> 
> I don't have strong symptoms either but then I didn't with my last pregnancy and all was fine so I'm not really overthinking that.
> 
> xClick to expand...

I felt rotten from day 1 when I was pregnant with Lottie, awful nausea, sore boobs, tiredness and migraines until 16 weeks. 
Maybe I'm just having a boy and will carry differently!
I am shovelling lots of healthy food into me while i can in case MS sneaks up and gets me again :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

^^^

I was thinkin that around 345am. I keep waking up hungry! I really want my leftover beef & broccoli but I'm not sure how well that will sit in my belly.


----------



## Swanny

Beef and brocolli!!! BORK! lol


----------



## 28329

I'm wanting to devour a taco. I make a hot chilli and put it in taco shells with sour cream, cheese, lettuce and tomatos. Could just go for that right now. Fiance would never forgive me if i made one when he wasn't here though.


----------



## greenlady

Kota said:


> completlely lacking symptoms over here as well. insomnia has kicked in, and if I wake in the night, which is usual with a 2.5yr old, then I'm lying there for at least an hour. Otherwise, slightly hungrier then normal, slightly bloated of an evening, needing to pee a bit more, but if I didn't KNOW I was pregnant, then I wouldn't be noticing it.

Exactly this with me too, I only know I'm pregnant because of the test. My appetite is exactly the same and no cravings or aversions at all. Dd wakes usually too just once needing help to get back to sleep buy it is starting to annoy me and I also lie awake for an hour.

Kota whereabouts are you from?


----------



## Kota

greenlady said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> completlely lacking symptoms over here as well. insomnia has kicked in, and if I wake in the night, which is usual with a 2.5yr old, then I'm lying there for at least an hour. Otherwise, slightly hungrier then normal, slightly bloated of an evening, needing to pee a bit more, but if I didn't KNOW I was pregnant, then I wouldn't be noticing it.
> 
> Exactly this with me too, I only know I'm pregnant because of the test. My appetite is exactly the same and no cravings or aversions at all. Dd wakes usually too just once needing help to get back to sleep buy it is starting to annoy me and I also lie awake for an hour.
> 
> Kota whereabouts are you from?Click to expand...

I'm down in Melbourne, Just saw you're a Sydney sider., :D. Heading up there in Feb for a wedding, looking forward to it with a 20ish week bump! lol


----------



## greenlady

Should be fun, and hot!! I haven't seen anyone from Sydney on here before, thought I might have found a local, never mind!!


----------



## s4t

Swanny said:


> Making the most of sleeping on my stomach while I still can. I LOVE sleeping on stomach and I had to train myself with last pregnancy to sleeping on side by using a pregnancy pillow. Should get another good few weeks of stomach sleeping hopefully lol
> 
> x

He!He! I am a true stomach sleeper too! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

I can't sleep on my stomach. I'm a sleep in the recovery position kinda girl. I lay with my leg up quite high though. That'll be difficult with a bump!


----------



## Jadey121

Ive got an early scan booked for 1st Nov!!! Not long to wait! yayyy ill be 7+4 :-D


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay for Aussies! I'm near Sydney!!

Symptomless too! Does not feel real at all


----------



## Polita76

It seems that waking up early and having trouble going back to sleep is a common thread, huh? I woke up at 2:30 today and it probably took me around 45 min to fall back asleep. 

I have vivid dreams, not nightmares yet : ), and my boobs and nipples feel sore. I think my nipples are starting to slowly darken but it could be my imagination. I'm pretty thirsty all the time.

No nausea yet, yay!, but I think it's a bit early for that. I believe it usually kicks in around the 6th week right?

My first US will be Oct 22nd and I'll be 6 weeks 5 days. Next ultrasound will be at 8 weeks and 2 days. 

I want time to go by very fast and everything to be OK!!!


----------



## jbk

I'm devastated to say I'm back to ttc.. Im having a chemical. Hopefully I can join you ladies next month!


----------



## Jadey121

jbk said:


> I'm devastated to say I'm back to ttc.. Im having a chemical. Hopefully I can join you ladies next month!

So sorry. Big hugs. xoxo


----------



## 28329

Oh no!! I am so so sorry for your loss. I hope you're back in first tri very soon.


----------



## msp_teen

jbk said:


> I'm devastated to say I'm back to ttc.. Im having a chemical. Hopefully I can join you ladies next month!

I'm so sorry Hun!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Is anyone else finding it hard to keep quiet?! I wanna shout from the rooftops but know I need to keep quiet for at least another 4 week...it's killing me :lol: 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

jbk said:


> I'm devastated to say I'm back to ttc.. Im having a chemical. Hopefully I can join you ladies next month!

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Kendi

jbk said:


> I'm devastated to say I'm back to ttc.. Im having a chemical. Hopefully I can join you ladies next month!

Trully Sorry....


----------



## libbyam2003

jellybean87 said:


> I'm confused about dating my pregnancy! Going by the start of my last period (taking that day as week 1 is that right?) I'm 6 + 3. But my ticker is 4+2. Is it different because of my longer cycle? And does that mean the doctor might change my EDD?

I have my first appt today and I ovulated late I think so expect my due date to change... it can be confusing!!!


vegasbaby said:


> Due to the fact that I really don't have any symptoms I decided to test again yesterday. The test line showed up immediately and was darker that the control line. At this point I am satisfied that all is OK. Still, I'm ready for the 23rd to get here so I can see that heartbeat for myself.

That's me too... I test every few days because I don't feel pregnant!

First appt today at 330pm! But only 8am, so I've got to wait!


----------



## Kendi

Lisasmith said:


> Yay for Aussies! I'm near Sydney!!
> 
> Symptomless too! Does not feel real at all

Be careful how loudly you sy this...was symptomless till i hit 6 weeks and i started feeling like a track had run over me....feeling good today, enjoying each moment..:)


----------



## keriwak

totally!


----------



## keriwak

Dr told me I have a urinary tract infection and a yeast infection I said HUH?
So now Im on antibiotics....I didn't even know...


----------



## StefNJunk

Mellie1988 said:


> Is anyone else finding it hard to keep quiet?! I wanna shout from the rooftops but know I need to keep quiet for at least another 4 week...it's killing me :lol:
> 
> X


I know that feeling! We told EVERYONE last time, and ended up having a MC, so we're waiting this time. It's soooooooo hard, and I've only known since Saturday!


----------



## libbyam2003

oh man had an infection and didnt even know? Makes me glad I have an appt today!


----------



## shellgirl

jbk said:


> I'm devastated to say I'm back to ttc.. Im having a chemical. Hopefully I can join you ladies next month!

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Prayers for you and hugs. Hope you'll be back soon.


----------



## Annie77

Only 3days until my scan but I feel so nervous that when the ultrasound is done, it won't be good news :-(
I have sore boobs, bloat at night time, no bleeding, spotting or cramps BUT I jus cant get excited this time. I am knitting baby hats for the maternity hospital and usually I'm like 'oh this one is cute, maybe I should keep this one just in case' but this week, I am totally different and just can't imagine myself with a baby.

Is anyone feeling like this? Maybe it is self-preservation due to my losses. Hopefully I will see a wee heartbeat (or 2) on Friday and it will help shake this feeling of doom.


----------



## Swanny

TMI but does anyone have the trots? lol


----------



## snuggles82

I'm due June 16th!!! I don't have any symptoms yet (but it's still way early). I had such a hard pregnancy with my 1st, that I am hoping to have a much smoother pregnancy with my 2nd. 
Congrats to all you other ladies. It's going to be a long 9 months, but well worth it..:happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Swanny said:


> TMI but does anyone have the trots? lol

Um yup. Off and on lol

jbk im sorry :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Swanny said:


> TMI but does anyone have the trots? lol

Yes!! It's nasty.


----------



## StefNJunk

Swanny said:


> TMI but does anyone have the trots? lol

Unfortunately!


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm the opposite to the trots :( 

X


----------



## 28329

Annie77 said:


> Only 3days until my scan but I feel so nervous that when the ultrasound is done, it won't be good news :-(
> I have sore boobs, bloat at night time, no bleeding, spotting or cramps BUT I jus cant get excited this time. I am knitting baby hats for the maternity hospital and usually I'm like 'oh this one is cute, maybe I should keep this one just in case' but this week, I am totally different and just can't imagine myself with a baby.
> 
> Is anyone feeling like this? Maybe it is self-preservation due to my losses. Hopefully I will see a wee heartbeat (or 2) on Friday and it will help shake this feeling of doom.

I feel exactly the same. Me and my fiance were told that our only hope for a succesfull pregnancy is ivf so i'm scared out of my witts. We have suffered 3 losses since started trying and that was in the space of 8 months. I've no spotting, bleeding or pain but anything has me worried. I have slight cramps but nothing major, i know they're normal but i can't help worrying over them. You're defo not alone.


----------



## StefNJunk

Mellie1988 said:


> I'm the opposite to the trots :(
> 
> X

I'm hoping I get lucky and don't have to go through that. Have had the nausea but no throwing up... Still early though :-/ I'm a bad puker, it makes me cry, lol.


----------



## shobbs

Ok well I've just eaten tea my favourite spaghetti bolognase with garlic bread, went down like a treat but the after taste is making me feel sick to my stomach I have the after taste of a rubbish bit :( I hope I can still eat this as it is my favourite meal :(


----------



## stuckinoki

I agree with Lisasmith! If I didn't know that I was pregnant, I would probably chalk all of these "symptoms" up to PMS.

Like the nausea...I would probably assume it's just carsickness.
Food cravings...I usually have these with AF. One month all I wanted was some weird Ice cream flavor and I swore I was pregnant...had to learn the hard way that not every woman who craves ice cream in the 2ww is pregnant.
Exhaustion...I've got hashimoto's and hypothyroidism, so I'd probably assume that my thyroid is low.

I guess because I know I'm pregnant, they're all PREGNANCY symptoms now :mrgreen:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

After worrying all week about being symptomless I have tested again.
The top one is last Monday and the bottom one is just now :)
I need to chill out and stop obsessing I think!
What will be will be :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Oops that pic should be the other way around lol


----------



## shobbs

I'm exactly the same symptoms say one thing, tests say another I was saying to a friend I don't feel any different from my first bfp 2weeks ago until now x


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I just remember feeling awful from the minute I found out last time, maybe this one is a boy so I will be without MS, tiredness and sore boobs altogether! (Here's hoping anyway lol)


----------



## Jadey121

I havent got any symptoms either! Just a bit tired! 
i first tested on 9 dpo there was a definate line. Then from 11-14dpo the lines are so dark! I keep worrying that im not actually pregnant because only the tests are telling me that i am lol. Will be getting my digi out Sat to pee on lol


----------



## shobbs

This is my recent test but still not many symptoms at all really, you would think with all the hormones would feel something 

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/D285E8D5-C29E-4C1F-8613-FC26224F8047-598-00000035E53EF379.jpg

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/3C255980-A69E-46AB-854B-0690230782CF-598-00000035D66382F3.jpg


----------



## Jadey121

shobbs said:


> This is my recent test but still not many symptoms at all really, you would think with all the hormones would feel something
> 
> https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/D285E8D5-C29E-4C1F-8613-FC26224F8047-598-00000035E53EF379.jpg
> 
> https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/3C255980-A69E-46AB-854B-0690230782CF-598-00000035D66382F3.jpg

Fab line!! Canr wait til i see 3 + lol its nice seeing it in writing isnt it


----------



## Phantom710

kellyrae said:


> Phantom I have just read your surrogacy journal and its had me in tears!!!
> Especially when you told them you were pregnant :happydance::cry:
> I think what you are doing is a wonderful thing, giving someone the chance and opportunity to have a family of their own, I take my hat off to you, I don't think I could do it as much as would love to.....what a wonderful gift!!!

Thanks so much xx



Polita76 said:


> I've been lurking for the past few days and hoping I could join you.
> 
> On Wednesday I got a BFP at 14dpiui. I got my beta done and it came back at 193. Yesterday I got a second beta and it came back at 586.8 so I'm hoping things are good and rolling from now on.
> 
> My first ultrasound will be October 22nd (I think I'll be 6 weeks 5 days) and my EDD is June 12th. Could you please add me to the list?
> 
> The betas were done at the RE clinic and so will the first ultrasound. I called my OBGYN's office and they have to call me back to schedule the first appointment. I'm in the US but I'm from another country that usually scans at 12 weeks, 20 weeks and then around 32 or 34 weeks. Not sure what the procedure is in the USA. I'm thinking first scan with OBGYN might be at around 8-10 weeks.
> 
> As for symptoms, my boobs and nipples are sore, I seem to be getting some twinges down there, dull ache on the right side of pubic bone from time to time, the other day I swear I could smell the cologne that every single passenger in the bus I took downtown was wearing and I think my nipples are starting to darken.
> 
> How do I join the facebook group?

Were you able to add me on Facebook? 



keriwak said:


> My name is Keri I was in the Two Week Wait for quite a few years..I am due in June, June 11th. I have a little story! 08 got a 3 pound cyst........OUCH! Had surgery, doc said I have endo would be almost impossible to conceive on my own..So I charted and charted and charted without ever catching ovulation:~ well we gave up and said whatever! We excepted it...Now its almost 2013.......Hubby is working 13 hours a day the Bding just is not there..So on Sept 12th I walked over to my neighbors and I felt this discharge gush out I was like huh? So I checked I was ovulating after all these years! I told my husband I am ovulating he said oh yea LOL....I said come on lets try 1 more time. Never thought about it really..On Sept 27th I told him in the morning I am either pregnant or I have 1 hell of a bladder infection. So I took him to work then I took a test it was :bfp: I freaked, ran to the neighbors showed them, 1st I took the plus....both were + then I said okay the blue dyes stink time for first responce.....It was :bfp: so then I am crying I call the dr run there pee and it is :bfp: Im in shock, So I got my 1st prenatal appointment on Friday the 5th they did an HCG and all the testing they do, had to wait til friday! Hcg was 607 I was like okay is that good? Thats great they said, average at 4 1/2 weeks is 429..so Im in heaven...So I am 5 weeks now, sore bb's and tired and bloated. Keep getting up to potty and I can't go back to sleep! Think I am in baby shock...LOL Nice to meet ya guys I am in Illinois ladies!:happydance::thumbup:

Great Story! Congrats!



Rachael737 said:


> Hi ladies, sadly I think I'm off this thread now. Been bleeding. Had a big cry and now just waiting to see. Fingers crossed but think im back on the TTC page :'(
> Been a blast while it lasted.
> Healthy 9 months to you guys, and hope to be back on this part if the forum soon x

so sorry.



xxyjadexx said:


> Hi everyone! Had my 1st appointment today and it didn't go very well! The dr seemed in a big hurry, I was the first appointment and she was an hour and a half late! She didn't ask me any questions or do any blood or urine tests, just did a scan and told me to come back in a month :-( she was arguing with her receptionist all the way through my appointment! I'm defiantly changing hospitals! With my son at the first appointment they did blood tests and urine so I think I will see some1 a bit more thorough. The horrible woman wouldn't even let me see the screen while she did the scan :-( I had to ask the receptionist for a photocopy of the scan picture out my file!

I would definitely change hospitals!!!



nzjade said:


> :cry: I had a scary experience this afternoon. I called the nurse to get my blood test results - hcg, iron and folate. The blood test was done at 4w1d (4 days ago).
> 
> My hcg level was 170. From looking online this looks perfectly normal to me, but the nurse said "Hmmm, I'll have to go and ask the Doctor. It looks a bit low to me."
> 
> So she goes to ask the Doctor and calls me back and says "it's a bit early to tell if it's all OK". I was like, "I just want to know if an hcg level of 170 at 4w1d is abnormal?" She said "Oh no, it's not abnormal".
> 
> Grrrr - why did she have to freak me the *#@% out by initially telling me that she thought they looked low! I knew from previous research that 170 isn't low (after all, 4w1d was really only the day of my missed period), but she still freaked me out for nothing.
> 
> Anyway, I'm having weekly tests now - next one on Thursday morning - to check if the hcg levels are rising. FX!!!!!
> 
> Then she said she'd call me back again only if I had abnormal iron or folate levels. Anyway, then 10 minutes later she calls me back!! Luckily it was only to tell me my iron and folate levels were normal. Phew! (They checked iron and folate as I have been anaemic in the past and also had a folate deficiency a few years ago).
> 
> This is all scary stuff, feel like I'm on a rollercoaster!
> 
> :flow:

UGH that happened to me, they had me sure I was miscarrying because it was so "low" then my Fertility clinic was completely fine with the number!! mine was 165 and 2nd Beta was 272



Swanny said:


> I didn't BD for the whole 9 months with my last pregnancy cause I was so scared!! NO JOKE!!
> 
> There are other things that you can do though if you don't want to BD....:p LOL
> 
> x

I didn't BD either all last pregnancy! lol


jellybean-- EDD?

So sorry to Rachael, Vicky, and jbk.


AFM- I am confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So, according to every IVF calculator online, I'm Due June 9th, which makes me 5weeks, 2 days, today. My RE just emailed me with my last Beta and said I'm 4 weeks? Confused.


I'll be updating roll call in the next few hours, so if you're not added by then, let me know.


----------



## shobbs

Most defiantly, I dipped it for 20 seconds and the words and weeks came up 40 seconds later, was in shock how quick it came up just wish symptoms would co-inside with the tests but may be a lucky one. I also did my bbt today it was between 36.8-37.0 but considering when I got my bfp I had the flu and temp was up anyway I'm sure it's ok x


----------



## msp_teen

I stopped POAS after I got my dark positive last Tuesday! I refuse to worry myself to death this pregnancy, worry makes things worse for me, I've done nothing but relax these past few days!


----------



## Stillwait78

Hi Ladies - can I join too? I am 6 weeks today with #1 - Due June 4th.


----------



## noodlebumxx

I stopped POASing because I defo know its still there from all the aches and pains and I am soooooooooo tired. Slept in today and was late for work woops


----------



## 28329

Please tell me i'm not alone with these mild cramps? As much as i know they're normal i can't help but worry. They're not constant. Just on and off for a little while then nothing for a day or so.


----------



## libbyam2003

Still symptomless.... and yeah this time its not as exciting. I get it... its not my first rodeo. But I don't even feel pregnant. Last time everything was a symptom and this time I can blame it on lack of sleep or what I ate etc. I'm TOO logical. Yeah, like I don't want to get so excited. But maybe this will make it easier for time to go by. Not on pins n needles constantly. More concerned with getting baby #1 more independent before baby #2 gets here, I think! I think I realize how long a road it is and that there is plenty of time to get excited later. Right now, dealing with a toddler starting her tantrum phase, working, making time for my DH, etc!


----------



## Junemummy2

I can't seem to chill out no matter how much I try! I have done 16 tests since Saturday comparing lines, colours, shades! Every one has 2 pink lines but wouldn't say darker or coming up soon as you POAS! I have used varying test brands though from predictor to digi to IC's & tesco own. I am sure I am 4 weeks today so early days. Going to get my bloods done at work Tom to be sure! I am a nurse so will get someone to do it for me. Shame we don 't stock Preg tests as I would probably spend all my time in the loo POAS too!!! 

I wish I could just chill! I am sure with my first I wasn't this bad!


----------



## libbyam2003

Annie77 said:


> Only 3days until my scan but I feel so nervous that when the ultrasound is done, it won't be good news :-(
> I have sore boobs, bloat at night time, no bleeding, spotting or cramps BUT I jus cant get excited this time. I am knitting baby hats for the maternity hospital and usually I'm like 'oh this one is cute, maybe I should keep this one just in case' but this week, I am totally different and just can't imagine myself with a baby.
> 
> Is anyone feeling like this? Maybe it is self-preservation due to my losses. Hopefully I will see a wee heartbeat (or 2) on Friday and it will help shake this feeling of doom.




28329 said:


> Please tell me i'm not alone with these mild cramps? As much as i know they're normal i can't help but worry. They're not constant. Just on and off for a little while then nothing for a day or so.

I was getting those awhile back. Forget when they stopped. But yeah off and on. I'd also get lower back aches.


----------



## Phantom710

Alright Ladies, If you have a for sure head count, let me know so I can add how many :yellow: :)

Also, everyone shuld be added, let me know If I missed you. I didn't have dates for a few of you so....


----------



## StefNJunk

28329 said:


> Please tell me i'm not alone with these mild cramps? As much as i know they're normal i can't help but worry. They're not constant. Just on and off for a little while then nothing for a day or so.

I'm getting them, too. I'm also a crazy worrier!

I think my boyfriend is being extra cautious. He's not fully convinced I'm even pregnant, in spite of positive tests, nausea, bloating, etc. He said, "Are you sure the test isn't saying positive because I came in you the day before you took it? Wouldn't that throw it off?" Someone needs a crash course on how pregnancy tests work, lol.


----------



## CottlestonPie

28329 said:


> Please tell me i'm not alone with these mild cramps? As much as i know they're normal i can't help but worry. They're not constant. Just on and off for a little while then nothing for a day or so.

youre not alone... i get it too. More some days than others. I was pretty active today and got an ache for a while. gone now though.... i'm sure its normal


----------



## CottlestonPie

libbyam2003 said:


> More concerned with getting baby #1 more independent before baby #2 gets here, I think! I think I realize how long a road it is and that there is plenty of time to get excited later. Right now, dealing with a toddler starting her tantrum phase, working, making time for my DH, etc!

Definitely know that feeling! DS is going through a sleep regression and is having some sort of clingy phase so all I'm really concentrating on just now is getting him back to his old self, happy to play on his own for a while instead of clinging to my legs because he's jealous of the sink while I'm washing up! :haha:


----------



## msp_teen

28329 said:


> Please tell me i'm not alone with these mild cramps? As much as i know they're normal i can't help but worry. They're not constant. Just on and off for a little while then nothing for a day or so.

I have cramps all the time! I take it as a good sign, ligaments are stretching!


----------



## 28329

Thank you ladies. I feel better now. Me and my fiance are booking a private scan for next week. I'll be 6 weeks on the 18th so will book for then. I need to see my peanut.


----------



## stuckinoki

So, I had a dentist appointment today. I thought I'd remember it as I said to myself yesterday not to forget my 1pm appointment.

Low and behold, 130pm rolls around today and I'm oblivious...grocery shopping and I get a missed call!

I had completely forgotten my appointment.

Luckily they were nice and rescheduled me...some places will charge you for missed appointments, thankfully they didn't! I told the lady that I was so sorry and that my pregnant brain is refusing to work.

Phew....I wonder what else I can blame on this pregnancy :mrgreen:


----------



## NDH

Wow what a huge number of babies due in June already - and that's just the first half of the month!

Sorry to hear of the losses already :(


----------



## 28329

I was just thinking the same thing!!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Q for mums having their second+ baby;

With my last pregnancy I was sooo excited to go shopping, paint the nursery, pack my hospital bag, do my birth plan etc etc. but this time I'm just thinking urrgghhh I can't be bothered doing any of that again!! Time is really going to drag! All I want this time is to skip straight to month 9 and to the labour and have my gorgeous baby!!!!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Oh but I can't wait to see my big bump wriggle around!!! That's the best feeling


----------



## 28329

My last pregnancy was exciting from day one. This time i just wanna get to the bump part. There's nothing better than sitting watching your belly move. 40 weeks is a long time but when we get to the end we'll wonder where the time has gone!! I did find packing my hospital bag boring apart from choosing babies first outfit and going home outfit. I'm looking forward to buying though. 7 weeks and 2 days need to fly by. My first buy will be a 101 dalmations baby grow. 
Anyone else know their first buy?


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Booties! Nothing better than a tiny pair of newborn booties! Awwwww


----------



## 28329

Woolen ones!! So sweet.


----------



## angel2010

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Q for mums having their second+ baby;
> 
> With my last pregnancy I was sooo excited to go shopping, paint the nursery, pack my hospital bag, do my birth plan etc etc. but this time I'm just thinking urrgghhh I can't be bothered doing any of that again!! Time is really going to drag! All I want this time is to skip straight to month 9 and to the labour and have my gorgeous baby!!!!

I am exactly the same. I promised myself I would relax and enjoy every minute of this pregnancy, but I find myself wishing away the first trimester.


----------



## msp_teen

I look forward to buying baby clothes the most, I agree I just wanna fast forward to watching baby move in my belly, that's one of the most precious things about pregnancy! I loved having a big belly, but I just can't wait to shop. Especially when I find out whether its a he or she!


----------



## OliveLove

shobbs said:


> This is my recent test but still not many symptoms at all really, you would think with all the hormones would feel something
> 
> https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/D285E8D5-C29E-4C1F-8613-FC26224F8047-598-00000035E53EF379.jpg
> 
> https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/3C255980-A69E-46AB-854B-0690230782CF-598-00000035D66382F3.jpg

We're in the same boat exactly :) my test looks exactly like yours, due the same day and have no symptoms really, just sore boobs. :) I hope we're either one of the lucky ones or will get the symptoms soon!:winkwink:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

OliveLove said:


> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> This is my recent test but still not many symptoms at all really, you would think with all the hormones would feel something
> 
> https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/D285E8D5-C29E-4C1F-8613-FC26224F8047-598-00000035E53EF379.jpg
> 
> https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/3C255980-A69E-46AB-854B-0690230782CF-598-00000035D66382F3.jpg
> 
> We're in the same boat exactly :) my test looks exactly like yours, due the same day and have no symptoms really, just sore boobs. :) I hope we're either one of the lucky ones or will get the symptoms soon!:winkwink:Click to expand...

I hardly have any symptoms either. Just bloated, tired, and sore bbs now and then. And certain smells make me gag (mostly rancid smells). Have my first appt and u/s tomorrow. Crossing my fingers and everything else all goes well


----------



## OliveLove

Jewelsbaby - I hope tomorrow goes well for you! It will reassure me as well :)
I have my scan in 2 weeks...so far awayyy :brat:


----------



## 28329

All these ladies who have had scans or know their scan dates already. I'm so jealous!! :haha:


----------



## 28329

Jewels, best of luck for your scan. Bet you're so excited!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Nauseous. Sooo nauseous. Does it normally start this early on? I've been nauseous every day for the last 4 days, all at night except for Sunday in the morning.


----------



## kpk

OliveLove said:


> Jewelsbaby - I hope tomorrow goes well for you! It will reassure me as well :)
> I have my scan in 2 weeks...so far awayyy :brat:

My dr. won't scan me until 20 weeks.:shrug:


----------



## brittany12

kpk said:


> OliveLove said:
> 
> 
> Jewelsbaby - I hope tomorrow goes well for you! It will reassure me as well :)
> I have my scan in 2 weeks...so far awayyy :brat:
> 
> My dr. won't scan me until 20 weeks.:shrug:Click to expand...

no scans at all until 20? Not even dating scan?


----------



## NDH

I wouldn't have had a scan yet if I'd been able to pinpoint my due date to within a 1-2 week window, not a 5 week window. Was hoping to just get a 20 week scan.


----------



## brittany12

Wow! Maybe since its my first I want to see baby and heartbeat soon as possible. I would die if i had to wait that long.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Thanks everyone! I am super excited and super nervous. Praying I see my LO with a nice healthy heart beat


----------



## snuggles82

Tired so very tired!!! This whole no caffeine thing is going to be hard:coffee:


----------



## brittany12

Oh I know! I had a lot of energy until today!


----------



## Phantom710

My OB doesn't usually scan until 20, but with my son, I pretended I was worried >.> abd they gave me a quick peek at 9ish weeks. LOL I'm bad.


This one is at 7 weeks on the 22nd.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

kpk said:


> OliveLove said:
> 
> 
> Jewelsbaby - I hope tomorrow goes well for you! It will reassure me as well :)
> I have my scan in 2 weeks...so far awayyy :brat:
> 
> My dr. won't scan me until 20 weeks.:shrug:Click to expand...

That's crazy. My doctor doesn't usually do them until 8 weeks but since i had a MMC I wanted to be seen earlier just to make sure everything is on track. I couldn't even imagine waiting until 20 weeks. I would go crazy!


----------



## nessaw

morning early doors again!

i've had lots of cramping on and off.tmi alert-some seems like trapped wind and is cured by bm.

have got the fertility appt today.the gp said to go anyway as i have questions he couldn't answer.mainly an u/s a few months ago showed a thin womb lining for the time of the month.so am hoping i can convince them to have a little check and maybe see bubba!!fingers crossed.

is it meant to be absolutely no caffeine?i only drink one coffee a day?

i spotted a few teachers on here, i teach too.how r u working ur appts?is it poss to get the early or after school?

sos for all the questions.

thinking of those who have lost.x


----------



## jewelsbaby81

nessaw said:


> morning early doors again!
> 
> i've had lots of cramping on and off.tmi alert-some seems like trapped wind and is cured by bm.
> 
> have got the fertility appt today.the gp said to go anyway as i have questions he couldn't answer.mainly an u/s a few months ago showed a thin womb lining for the time of the month.so am hoping i can convince them to have a little check and maybe see bubba!!fingers crossed.
> 
> is it meant to be absolutely no caffeine?i only drink one coffee a day?
> 
> i spotted a few teachers on here, i teach too.how r u working ur appts?is it poss to get the early or after school?
> 
> sos for all the questions.
> 
> thinking of those who have lost.x

I have read that anywhere from 200mg-300mg of caffeine a day is OK. I switched to decaf when I got my bfp just to be on the safe side.


----------



## nzjade

28329 said:


> My last pregnancy was exciting from day one. This time i just wanna get to the bump part. There's nothing better than sitting watching your belly move. 40 weeks is a long time but when we get to the end we'll wonder where the time has gone!! I did find packing my hospital bag boring apart from choosing babies first outfit and going home outfit. I'm looking forward to buying though. 7 weeks and 2 days need to fly by. My first buy will be a 101 dalmations baby grow.
> Anyone else know their first buy?

As soon as I see my baby's heartbeat on my dating scan (31st October), I am going straight to buy a baby grow with some form of cute animal on it! So totally excited that I finally get to buy something for MY baby, not someone else's baby, not my best friend's baby or stepsister's baby, but MY baby!! That is sooo cool :) (Pretty obvious this is my first - lol). :happydance:

My friend at work (who knows about the baby) came up to me today and said "So how are you guys today?". It took me a few seconds to work out what she meant by 'you guys' - it was so cute and made me smile :)

5 weeks today yay!

Second beta blood test tomorrow morning and results on Friday! My first milestone was seeing the darkness of the BFP line progressing, having my hcg levels increasing as they should will be second milestone - small steps seems easier. :flow:


----------



## nzjade

Hi Phantom! Can you change my due date to June 13th when you get a chance? That is the EDD according to my Dr - thanks :) :flow: :flow:


----------



## Mellie1988

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/8B450782-6BAC-4FA2-85D2-CF0A5E955537-8063-000018ABC0A3A622.jpg

Yay my progression lines from 9DPO to today at about 22DPO?


----------



## cautious

12th of June for me please....


----------



## shobbs

Beautiful progression xx


----------



## Swanny

I had loads of cramping last night, had a nice bath and got an early night and feel fine this morning. My uterus must be stretching to make lots of room lol


----------



## nzjade

I've got a bit of cramping and sore lower back tonight - does anyone else find it's worse at night? It's 9.37pm here and I am sooooooooooo tired I'm nearly falling asleep (usually don't go to bed til 11pm and even then I'm not that tired). Snore!!!


----------



## mme

Hi Ladies
I am 5+5 today. My boobs are slightly sore and I am bloated but other than that I would not know I was pregnant. No sickness yet (hoping none at all)
Anyone else same as me at this stage??


----------



## shobbs

mme said:


> Hi Ladies
> I am 5+5 today. My boobs are slightly sore and I am bloated but other than that I would not know I was pregnant. No sickness yet (hoping none at all)
> Anyone else same as me at this stage??

Yep get the odd twinge and nauseous sometimes but only when I've eaten something and get a terrible after taste other than sore boobs and bloated I wouldn't know except the very dark positive prefnancy tests lol xx


----------



## Hopeful193

Due June 6th! :) and first appt. is October 19th. That's too far away :(


----------



## Logan's Mum

I'm 5 weeks today!! Although my hormones are making me cross, nearly snapped at the boss earlier, oops.... :blush:


----------



## 28329

Good morning ladies. Today is my last day of 4 weeks. :happydance:
Feeling good today. I slept well. Going to go for a walk. Doctors recommendation!! I hate walking.


----------



## Harpry

Join me as well am due June 10..... :)
Had scan last Monday doc said she can see only a sac,gave appointment again on Friday .... lets seewht happens...
LMP: 29/08/2012
Bfp: day 35 (very very small sac seen)
Scan: day 42(sac seen but no yolk sac,Fetalpole seen)
Am bit worried but doc said not to worry will wait a week and see..also TS my 3rd IUI. 
Good Luck Ladies...... and
Symptoms:
Sore boobs,nipples
Bloated
Constipation
Little tiredness... that's all


----------



## 28329

Congrats harpy. I hope your appointment friday keeps you smiling!


----------



## Harpry

Thnx 28329 ,hope for the best.... :) 
Forgot to mention abt my dry.... chapped lips and thirsty all day.... is this a pregnancy symptom?


----------



## shellgirl

Harpry said:


> Thnx 28329 ,hope for the best.... :)
> Forgot to mention abt my dry.... chapped lips and thirsty all day.... is this a pregnancy symptom?

I also have very dry, chapped lips and am very thirsty. I didn't know if it was pregnancy or the seasons changing. Perhaps a little of both?


----------



## 28329

That's common in pregnancy. I don't have dry lips but i'm so thirsty. We have so much caff free coffee and coke to feed my needs!!


----------



## spring_baby

Hi Im due June 4th xx


----------



## Jadey121

spring_baby said:


> Hi Im due June 4th xx


ooo my birthday! lol.


----------



## 28329

So many beautiful june babies.


----------



## Jadey121

I had my first wave of sickness this morning!!! When i dry heaved i could feel pulling on my left side... very strange. Cant believe im saying this bit bring on the sickness lol


----------



## 28329

Yes, i pretty eager to get some more sickness. I want strong symptoms no matter how they make me feel. Strange huh? :haha:


----------



## msp_teen

Hi ladies, I'm exhausted this morning! I woke up about 6 times last night! I love my sleep so it was kind of annoying! Decided not to go to class today, wayyyy to tired! My teacher likes to turn off the lights when we take notes and I'm afraid I'd fall asleep today! Luckily my two year old is still asleep so I can get a little more rest! But besides that I'm counting down the days till my scan, Oct. 25! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Harpry

Thnx 28329 ,hope for the best.... :) 
Forgot to mention abt my dry.... chapped lips and thirsty all day.... is this a pregnancy symptom?


----------



## jellybean87

wow, I don't come on for 2 days and there is 20pages to catch up on and nearly 30 more BFPS!!! 

I wake up loads in the night, it's so unlike me normally nothing wakes me when I'm asleep! 

I get alot of dull aches aswell. 
Did another pregnancy test and moved up to the 2-3weeks :happydance:


----------



## libbyam2003

Can we change my due date from June 1 to June 5?

I had my first dr appt! LMP was Aug 21, but told my dr I ovulated late, so wouldn't be surprised if baby measured smaller than 7 weeks. He had to ask how I knew (temping!). Anyway, date has changed... I was May 28 (put down June 1 so I could be on this thread) and now I am June 5, more like I was thinking. Going to have a June baby after all! But we're doing another scan in two weeks to make sure since it was just a tiny sac in there, no heartbeat or fetal pole yet, sigh.



CottlestonPie said:


> libbyam2003 said:
> 
> 
> More concerned with getting baby #1 more independent before baby #2 gets here, I think! I think I realize how long a road it is and that there is plenty of time to get excited later. Right now, dealing with a toddler starting her tantrum phase, working, making time for my DH, etc!
> 
> Definitely know that feeling! DS is going through a sleep regression and is having some sort of clingy phase so all I'm really concentrating on just now is getting him back to his old self, happy to play on his own for a while instead of clinging to my legs because he's jealous of the sink while I'm washing up! :haha:Click to expand...

Yup!! That's my baby too! It's not like we WANT to be doing that stuff... I'd rather play, too, but someone has to be the adult and do the cooking and cleanin! too bad my baby doesn't understand that, ha.


2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Q for mums having their second+ baby;
> 
> With my last pregnancy I was sooo excited to go shopping, paint the nursery, pack my hospital bag, do my birth plan etc etc. but this time I'm just thinking urrgghhh I can't be bothered doing any of that again!! Time is really going to drag! All I want this time is to skip straight to month 9 and to the labour and have my gorgeous baby!!!!

ah yup! or at least skip to the part where we feel movement!


28329 said:


> That's common in pregnancy. I don't have dry lips but i'm so thirsty. We have so much caff free coffee and coke to feed my needs!!

Thirsty here too, yep!


----------



## brittany12

I haven't been sleeping well through the night which is unusual for me. Ive always been a light sleeper but I love my sleep as well. Ive been so tired but not able to sleep. 

And I think I'm having my first nausea case this morning after I just ate my breakfast and took my prenatals


----------



## libbyam2003

If you have more issues with the prenatals, I've heard vegan ones are plant based and don't need to be taken with food... that's the route I'll go if I have issues. I'm not vegan though.


----------



## 28329

Yay to 2-3 pregnancy test. Congrats!! We're 5 weeks tomorrow. Goodbye 4 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## msp_teen

I'm so excited to be entering 5 weeks tomorrow, times going a little faster than I thought!


----------



## danielle1984

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow too. I'm finally getting my second blood test results today. My scan is on Friday, time sure does fly by fast.


----------



## libbyam2003

Grr I WAS 7 weeks, but after my dr appt I am back to 6 weeks! Now THAT makes time seem to go slower!!


----------



## msp_teen

danielle1984 said:


> I'm 5 weeks tomorrow too. I'm finally getting my second blood test results today. My scan is on Friday, time sure does fly by fast.

That's great! I know you're excited to be getting your scan! I have mine on the 25th, will be 7 weeks :)


----------



## 28329

I ovulated early and ovulation puts me at 5+2. The doctors put me at 5 weeks tomorrow tho. I'd rather go by ovulation, makes me that little more pregnant. Lots of appleseeds tomorrow. Then in a few days our babies hearts will start beating. :wohoo:


----------



## danielle1984

msp_teen said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 weeks tomorrow too. I'm finally getting my second blood test results today. My scan is on Friday, time sure does fly by fast.
> 
> That's great! I know you're excited to be getting your scan! I have mine on the 25th, will be 7 weeks :)Click to expand...

yes I'm very excited, but I'll probably get another scan before the 12 week mark. I don't think we will see much on Friday, I honestly don't care if I barely see anything on my first scan I just want it at the right place this time :cloud9: i don't think I can take another ectopic. But trying to think positive.


----------



## kiwiana

Hi Ladies, I would like to join this forum please. I got my bfp a couple of weeks ago but had chemical in June so wanted to make sure AF didn't turn up. According to nhs calculator I will be due on 11 June 2013.

I also had a missed m/c in Feb this year at 8+6. So really hoping it will be third time lucky!!

I look forward to a happy and healthy 9 months with you all.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm about to have a chemical. Please remove me from the roster, thanks.


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> msp_teen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 weeks tomorrow too. I'm finally getting my second blood test results today. My scan is on Friday, time sure does fly by fast.
> 
> That's great! I know you're excited to be getting your scan! I have mine on the 25th, will be 7 weeks :)Click to expand...
> 
> yes I'm very excited, but I'll probably get another scan before the 12 week mark. I don't think we will see much on Friday, I honestly don't care if I barely see anything on my first scan I just want it at the right place this time :cloud9: i don't think I can take another ectopic. But trying to think positive.Click to expand...

Good luck on your scan tomorrow Danielle! I'm sure everything will be in the right place :kiss:


----------



## danielle1984

stuckinoki said:


> I'm about to have a chemical. Please remove me from the roster, thanks.

I'm sorry to hear Stuck :hugs:


----------



## msp_teen

danielle1984 said:


> msp_teen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 weeks tomorrow too. I'm finally getting my second blood test results today. My scan is on Friday, time sure does fly by fast.
> 
> That's great! I know you're excited to be getting your scan! I have mine on the 25th, will be 7 weeks :)Click to expand...
> 
> yes I'm very excited, but I'll probably get another scan before the 12 week mark. I don't think we will see much on Friday, I honestly don't care if I barely see anything on my first scan I just want it at the right place this time :cloud9: i don't think I can take another ectopic. But trying to think positive.Click to expand...

I'm sure everything is going to go great! I heard back to back ectopic pregnancies are rare! I know you're going to have great news Friday, I have loads of faith! :)


----------



## msp_teen

stuckinoki said:


> I'm about to have a chemical. Please remove me from the roster, thanks.

I'm so sorry about this Hun!


----------



## 28329

Oh stuckinoki, i am so sorry to hear this :hug:


----------



## shobbs

I have my scan on Friday morning at 8.45 just for reassurance I will be either be 6weeks 4 or 6 weeks 1 by ovulation. I'm so excited yet nervous. 

Anyone have any ideas what may or may not be seen xx


----------



## shellgirl

stuckinoki said:


> I'm about to have a chemical. Please remove me from the roster, thanks.

Oh Stuck, I am so sorry. I read your TTC journal and this has to hurt so bad. Please don't give up hope. Your sticky bean will come when it's ready. :hugs:


----------



## libbyam2003

I was apparently just shy of 6 weeks when I went to the dr yesterday. All we could see was the sac. No heartbeat or fetal pole yet. Going back in two weeks, dr said we'd see more then. By LMP i was 7 weeks, but I ovulated late so more like 6 weeks by that and by baby size. Although dr made sure to say it was just a SAC right now, not a baby. Grr.


----------



## Harpry

Ohh so sorry for u stuck..... hugs...


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Blood when I wipe....ahhhh what is this?


----------



## shobbs

What is it like xx


----------



## poysenivye

I am due June 12th! With baby number 5!! Really no symptoms besides a head ache, twinge in breasts every once in a while, and some aching in my pelvic area...


----------



## msp_teen

poysenivye said:


> I am due June 12th! With baby number 5!! Really no symptoms besides a head ache, twinge in breasts every once in a while, and some aching in my pelvic area...

Congratulations!!!! And if those are your kids in your avatar they are Gorgeous!


----------



## poysenivye

I have a 7, 6, and 5 year old...I remember when they were 2, 2, and 1...there is a 4 day overlap...still confuses them till this day. LOL! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## poysenivye

msp_teen said:


> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> I am due June 12th! With baby number 5!! Really no symptoms besides a head ache, twinge in breasts every once in a while, and some aching in my pelvic area...
> 
> Congratulations!!!! And if those are your kids in your avatar they are Gorgeous!Click to expand...

Those are my babies!! Thank you so much!


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

shobbs said:


> What is it like xx

I dunno....it's bright red and its only when I wipe ....I guess bloody cm :nope:


----------



## Phantom710

So Sorry Stuck

TrueBlue.... fx'd for you, I am sure everything is fine!!!


----------



## shobbs

Is it a lot to cause worry as many women do have some bleeding in early pregnancy x


----------



## Phantom710

Also----- Logan's Mum.... EDD?


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

I keep running to the bathroom to check ....I feel fine... No pain. Oh God...hopefully it's nothing


----------



## libbyam2003

TrueBlueBABY - Are you calling your dr? Let us know what you hear!


----------



## shellgirl

TrueBlueBABY said:


> I keep running to the bathroom to check ....I feel fine... No pain. Oh God...hopefully it's nothing

True, I'm sure everything is fine, but I would call the dr just to be sure. Prayers for you and let us know!


----------



## Jadey121

True - Go and get it checked sweety. I had a chemical and it started off with pinky discharge when i wiped then turned into bright red. Not trying to scare you but id deffo get things checked over. Hugs xoxox


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

shellgirl said:


> TrueBlueBABY said:
> 
> 
> I keep running to the bathroom to check ....I feel fine... No pain. Oh God...hopefully it's nothing
> 
> True, I'm sure everything is fine, but I would call the dr just to be sure. Prayers for you and let us know!Click to expand...


Yep, even if you don't have anymore it will play on your mind.
I met my midwife today and she said any concerns or pains to call her, any blood whatsoever then go straight to a&e. always best to check. It is actually quite common very early on, I know lots of people experience this and be absolutely fine :)


----------



## Logan's Mum

Phantom710 said:


> Also----- Logan's Mum.... EDD?

Hello!
Not sure as yet, will have to update when I see midwife in a couple of weeks, sorry haven't charted or anything, at a guess based on calculators I found on net maybes 10th June although the midwife will know, I hope! :flower:


----------



## 28329

Hello morning sickness.......


----------



## nessaw

stuck-so sorry.

true-hope ur ok.

saw the consultant at the fertility clinic today.all good.she said it was too early to scan at 5+6 as it shows little and panics people.am booked in for early scan in 2 wks just because of prev tests showing low prog and thin lining.feel a little better after seeing her. got my preg book and baby name book in post today.v excited.x


----------



## jewelsbaby81

So I had my early scan this am and totally shocked I am pregnant with TWINS!!!! One is measuring 6w3d and the other at 6w1d. Saw the flickering of both their little hearts. I cant believe it!! I am in complete shock. I havent even been able to tell my husband because he is teaching classes at work all day. I have no idea how he will react


----------



## StefNJunk

jewelsbaby81 said:


> So I had my early scan this am and totally shocked I am pregnant with TWINS!!!! One is measuring 6w3d and the other at 6w1d. Saw the flickering of both their little hearts. I cant believe it!! I am in complete shock. I havent even been able to tell my husband because he is teaching classes at work all day. I have no idea how he will react

How exciting!!! Congrats!


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

StefNJunk said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> So I had my early scan this am and totally shocked I am pregnant with TWINS!!!! One is measuring 6w3d and the other at 6w1d. Saw the flickering of both their little hearts. I cant believe it!! I am in complete shock. I havent even been able to tell my husband because he is teaching classes at work all day. I have no idea how he will react
> 
> How exciting!!! Congrats!Click to expand...

Wow! Congrats!!!!


----------



## nessaw

jewel-wowzers!!fab news.


----------



## kpk

jewelsbaby81 said:


> So I had my early scan this am and totally shocked I am pregnant with TWINS!!!! One is measuring 6w3d and the other at 6w1d. Saw the flickering of both their little hearts. I cant believe it!! I am in complete shock. I havent even been able to tell my husband because he is teaching classes at work all day. I have no idea how he will react

Oh my GOSH!!!!! How exciting! Congratulations, do you think DH is going to pass out when he hears the news??


----------



## 28329

Oh my goodness!! Twins. Wow. Congratulations. Did you have any indication of multiples?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So I had a scan at 5 +2 by my dates and there was only a tiny sac that could not be measured. Then yesterday I had a second scan and I measured 5 +4 and by my dates I am 6 weeks but this time there was a yolk and of course they measured me! So I have a 3rd scan for the 16th to hopefully see baby and maybe if I am lucky a heartbeat. The doctors say my numbers and scans are fine. I hope little baby continues on its path!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Woah jewel... Congrats on the twins! Did you have any idea? Are there twins in your family? How exciting!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Thanks everyone. No....I had no idea. I did try a round of 50mg Clomid this cycle to strengthen ovulation. But didnt think much of multiples being the chance is only 3-5%. I have no idea how DH will react!!! Hopefully well....... I am still in shock myself.
 



Attached Files:







babies.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## shobbs

Omg congratulations on the twins, did you have strong pregnancy lines or symptoms or anything that may indicate twins?? Xx


----------



## 28329

Aww, beautiful scan picture!!
How many more sets of twins lurking?


----------



## jewelsbaby81

shobbs said:


> Omg congratulations on the twins, did you have strong pregnancy lines or symptoms or anything that may indicate twins?? Xx

I got my first positive at 10dpo. Not terribly strong but definitely there. I havent had MS or anything. Just very bloated and extremely tired!! Just so shocked still!


----------



## Junemummy2

Hey ladies!! 

Lots gone on today ! Congrats in the twins jewel baby!! 

I had my bloods taken today. My hcg was 96.7 and my prog was 33.3. According to the charts I see the prog is the higher side of normal & the HCG is lower than the norm (100). I am 4w+1. 

Do you think this is ok?? Not sure if the HCG is too low?? I have read 100-200. Hopefully can rpt it on Friday & get a clear double! My tests are getting darker & still say pos but I am still so scared! 

Thanks for all advice/positive thoughts in advance! 

X


----------



## Jadey121

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Thanks everyone. No....I had no idea. I did try a round of 50mg Clomid this cycle to strengthen ovulation. But didnt think much of multiples being the chance is only 3-5%. I have no idea how DH will react!!! Hopefully well....... I am still in shock myself.

Wow!!! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Swanny

Just had a fish pie for tea and it's really not helped with my evening sickness. I feel fine for most of the day then come 7pm it hits me!!!


----------



## snuggles82

Junemummy2 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Lots gone on today ! Congrats in the twins jewel baby!!
> 
> I had my bloods taken today. My hcg was 96.7 and my prog was 33.3. According to the charts I see the prog is the higher side of normal & the HCG is lower than the norm (100). I am 4w+1.
> 
> Do you think this is ok?? Not sure if the HCG is too low?? I have read 100-200. Hopefully can rpt it on Friday & get a clear double! My tests are getting darker & still say pos but I am still so scared!
> 
> Thanks for all advice/positive thoughts in advance!
> 
> X

The hcg numbers are more of a guideline because their is such a large range. The range is large because they can't say exactly what day you implanted. As long as your numbers are doubling, then you are okay!! Everyone's numbers are different and yours fall within the normal range. Good Luck on Friday!!
https://www.justmommies.com/articles/hcg-levels.shtml
P.S. I hope this link works. It gives you the range of hcg per week..


----------



## shellgirl

jewelsbaby81 said:


> So I had my early scan this am and totally shocked I am pregnant with TWINS!!!! One is measuring 6w3d and the other at 6w1d. Saw the flickering of both their little hearts. I cant believe it!! I am in complete shock. I havent even been able to tell my husband because he is teaching classes at work all day. I have no idea how he will react

OMG!!!!! How exciting!!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you. Did you have a feeling you might have twins?


----------



## snuggles82

jewelsbaby81 said:


> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> Omg congratulations on the twins, did you have strong pregnancy lines or symptoms or anything that may indicate twins?? Xx
> 
> I got my first positive at 10dpo. Not terribly strong but definitely there. I havent had MS or anything. Just very bloated and extremely tired!! Just so shocked still!Click to expand...

congratulations! I'm sure your hubby will be thrilled (once the shock wears off). Your making me nervous by the way, as I did a round of femera coupled with an IUI this round.


----------



## StefNJunk

Swanny said:


> Just had a fish pie for tea and it's really not helped with my evening sickness. I feel fine for most of the day then come 7pm it hits me!!!

I have the same problem. Nuts to morning sickness! Although I think I'd rather have it in the morning and get it over with :-/ Makes eating at night when I'm the hungriest very difficult!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

shellgirl said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> So I had my early scan this am and totally shocked I am pregnant with TWINS!!!! One is measuring 6w3d and the other at 6w1d. Saw the flickering of both their little hearts. I cant believe it!! I am in complete shock. I havent even been able to tell my husband because he is teaching classes at work all day. I have no idea how he will react
> 
> OMG!!!!! How exciting!!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you. Did you have a feeling you might have twins?Click to expand...

I had no clue. I havent had a lot of symptoms at all. No MS or anything. My one friend that knew kept saying "Babies" but I just laughed!! Crazy


----------



## jellybean87

I'm so sorry stuck :hugs:

true I hope everything is ok :hugs:

Jewles wow twins!! congratulations


----------



## Junemummy2

snuggles82 said:


> Junemummy2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Lots gone on today ! Congrats in the twins jewel baby!!
> 
> I had my bloods taken today. My hcg was 96.7 and my prog was 33.3. According to the charts I see the prog is the higher side of normal & the HCG is lower than the norm (100). I am 4w+1.
> 
> Do you think this is ok?? Not sure if the HCG is too low?? I have read 100-200. Hopefully can rpt it on Friday & get a clear double! My tests are getting darker & still say pos but I am still so scared!
> 
> Thanks for all advice/positive thoughts in advance!
> 
> X
> 
> The hcg numbers are more of a guideline because their is such a large range. The range is large because they can't say exactly what day you implanted. As long as your numbers are doubling, then you are okay!! Everyone's numbers are different and yours fall within the normal range. Good Luck on Friday!!l]
> P.S. I hope this link works. It gives you the range of hcg per week..Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the link & advice!! It sure helps!!


----------



## Jadey121

Jewels - How mad that your friend kept saying 'babies' lol. My eldest who is 4 told his nursery teachers 'mummy has 3 babies in her belly' :haha: he has no idea im even pregnant yet maybe i have a physic child lol!!


----------



## njb1113

jewelsbaby81 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> So I had my early scan this am and totally shocked I am pregnant with TWINS!!!! One is measuring 6w3d and the other at 6w1d. Saw the flickering of both their little hearts. I cant believe it!! I am in complete shock. I havent even been able to tell my husband because he is teaching classes at work all day. I have no idea how he will react
> 
> OMG!!!!! How exciting!!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you. Did you have a feeling you might have twins?Click to expand...
> 
> I had no clue. I havent had a lot of symptoms at all. No MS or anything. My one friend that knew kept saying "Babies" but I just laughed!! CrazyClick to expand...

Congrats! So exciting. I know its not a good predictor but how did your HCG levels look early on?


----------



## jewelsbaby81

shellgirl said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> So I had my early scan this am and totally shocked I am pregnant with TWINS!!!! One is measuring 6w3d and the other at 6w1d. Saw the flickering of both their little hearts. I cant believe it!! I am in complete shock. I havent even been able to tell my husband because he is teaching classes at work all day. I have no idea how he will react
> 
> OMG!!!!! How exciting!!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you. Did you have a feeling you might have twins?Click to expand...




njb1113 said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> So I had my early scan this am and totally shocked I am pregnant with TWINS!!!! One is measuring 6w3d and the other at 6w1d. Saw the flickering of both their little hearts. I cant believe it!! I am in complete shock. I havent even been able to tell my husband because he is teaching classes at work all day. I have no idea how he will react
> 
> OMG!!!!! How exciting!!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you. Did you have a feeling you might have twins?Click to expand...
> 
> I had no clue. I havent had a lot of symptoms at all. No MS or anything. My one friend that knew kept saying "Babies" but I just laughed!! CrazyClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats! So exciting. I know its not a good predictor but how did your HCG levels look early on?Click to expand...

Have no idea about the HCG levels. Never had them drawn. Just had my first OB appt today. They took a plethera of blood from me today. I just went off of my hpt's. I had my first positive at 10dpo (3w2d) I didnt think much of it though because I had read of plenty of women pregnant with singletons that had positives that early. It truly is shocking.


----------



## Swanny

Jewelsbaby - Congrats on your lovely news 

x


----------



## njb1113

Junemummy2 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Lots gone on today ! Congrats in the twins jewel baby!!
> 
> I had my bloods taken today. My hcg was 96.7 and my prog was 33.3. According to the charts I see the prog is the higher side of normal & the HCG is lower than the norm (100). I am 4w+1.
> 
> Do you think this is ok?? Not sure if the HCG is too low?? I have read 100-200. Hopefully can rpt it on Friday & get a clear double! My tests are getting darker & still say pos but I am still so scared!
> 
> Thanks for all advice/positive thoughts in advance!
> 
> X

96.7 is as good as hundred. I am sure you will be fine. They will definitely double on Friday. In all the boards I saw so far people had much lower levels at your stage and still had heathly pregnancy. Good luck. Let us know on Fri.


----------



## snuggles82

Phantom710 said:


> I know there must be a few people in here due in June!!!
> 
> We've got 9 months to go. Let's be optimistic and wait it out together!
> 
> *ROLL CALL:*​
> 
> Spoiler
> *~*June 1st*~*
> loubear1
> Mizze
> ArchangelLou
> Babybaba
> OmiOmen
> Carly.C (or the 9th )
> 
> *~*June 2nd*~*
> jewelsbaby81
> raelynn
> kpk
> m79
> Kendi
> shyiah
> vegasbaby
> NDH
> 
> *~*June 3rd*~*
> shobbs
> OliveLove
> feleccya
> Bubsta
> 6footnoodle
> tracyy
> Jasmineivy
> Lamont
> daffyduck
> DJBSCANNON
> 
> *~*June 4th*~*
> pink mum
> luxoire
> dkyre
> stillwait78
> spring_baby
> 
> *~*June 5th*~*
> USAF_WIFE
> MissAnnabelle
> Babylagg
> noodlebumxx
> Mother of 4
> optimistic1
> baby1988
> Alison Hedley
> libbyam2003
> 
> *~*June 6th*~*
> littlemss84
> MrsCeder
> Annie77
> TwoRDue
> angel2010
> mnonie
> AmyWatty
> beo2012
> 2have4kids
> s4t
> greenlady (or 7th)
> shellyt
> purpleblond
> twilightgeek
> Hopeful193
> 
> *~*June 7th*~*
> krm2934
> Wifey1013
> Mellie1988
> Blzgak
> swanny
> alanjabam
> StarTX
> Lillybee
> 2ndtimelucky
> sweetmommaof2
> ucantigetpg
> nessaw
> 
> *~*June 8th*~*
> FerdalongGirl
> lisaloo82
> 2011Maybebaby
> mme
> RexyI
> Mikylamarina
> 
> *~*June 9th*~*
> Phantom710
> AdriansMama
> Emily1989
> CottlestonPie
> Mel_25
> Mercy2
> lilybella27
> Kirstyt88
> 
> *~*June 10th*~*
> MrsPhez
> kiwicali
> Vicky1210 :angel:
> xdxxtx
> amber8
> omgamandaa
> ani (through the 13th)
> abcd1234baby
> Harpy
> 
> *~*June 11th*~*
> ecobear
> mrsirish
> jbk :angel:
> Keriwak
> kiwiana
> 
> *~*June 12th*~*
> RnRmom
> Athena
> Polita76
> Cautious
> Poysenivye
> 
> *~*June 13th*~*
> danielle1984
> jellybean87
> klcuk3
> kota
> msp_teen
> njb1113
> 28329
> nzjade
> 
> *~*June 14th*~*
> Lisasmith
> brittany12
> Shellgirl
> Kellya009
> MrsFernihough
> jtj1054
> 
> *~*June 15th*~*
> MumMumMum
> roomaloo
> Rachael737 :angel:
> stuckinoki :angel:
> 
> *~*June 16th*~*
> pixelmh
> TrueBlueBABY
> MummyImogene
> chellebelle8
> Jadey121
> Parabellum
> 
> *~*June 17th*~*
> CTandbump
> itsme122
> StefNJunk
> 
> *~*June 18th*~*
> JuneMummy2
> jthro24
> 
> *~*June 19th*~*
> Milty
> Jcliff
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________
> I promise to make a really nice first post ASAP. Been busy lately :)

I just read the roll call and didn't see my name. My due date is June 16th, but it could change because my last baby was HUGE and the due date changed by 2 weeks (even though he wasn't).


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi everyone - 

I'm cautiously! joining you, but now I'm thinking maybe it's a bit premature. I had my first beta yesterday and it was 50.5, which my doc said at 12 dpo was fine. I forgot to ask about my progesterone, but I'm using Crinone gel every night. Tomorrow I go in for my second beta and hoping and praying that it doubled. I got my first BFP on DPO 9, very faint but definitely there. So far I'm feeling fine, but having some pressure and light cramping on my left side where I ovulated from. My doc suspects that I'm feeling a luteal cyst, which is likely since I can always feel my ovulation, and is telling me to stop worrying. But since I had a mc two years ago, I think I'll be on pins and needles for a long time w/this pregnancy before I'm able to relax. 
My due date is June 20th, b/c I ovulated late on CD18 or 19. This throws all the calculators off which is sort of annoying. Oh well, I guess it's a good problem to have!


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Hi guys not been on in a few day :( jewls congrats that's great news :). Afm symptoms I've had are : constantly urinating even have to wake a few times at night :( little nausea. Dry chapped lips (dunno if a symptom or not) really hungry n thirsty, n sometimes on n off crampy (which worries me) got my 3+ on friday was so happy so see it change from 2-3 lol. Xxx


----------



## msp_teen

Wow Congrats Jewels on the twins!!!! So very exciting&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## 28329

I'm so tired. I'm going to put some tv on in the bedroom and get cosy in bed. I probably wont be awake for long. I slept so well last night too!


----------



## littlemiss84

Amazing news Jewels, congrats!!!


----------



## libbyam2003

wow jewels!!! I know this is awful but I am so envious!!! This is my last baby so I would LOVE if it were twins so I could have 3 kids! Crazy... some people just get doubly blessed! You are so lucky!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh my god my boobs! I swear they weren't this bad last time. I had my hands in my bra earlier because the fabric rubbing on my nipples was agony. So weird, apart from tiredness it's my only symptom.


----------



## 28329

Yes, i know that feeling. I'm dreading taking my bra off at bedtime. They hurt so much. Mine didn't hurt at all with my DD.


----------



## shobbs

It's weird before I get af I get super sore boobs at around 8/9dpo this month they started hurting around 11dpo peaked day af was due and are now tender but not as bad as pre af I can mostly tell when I run down the stairs but that's it really x


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

28329 said:


> I'm so tired. I'm going to put some tv on in the bedroom and get cosy in bed. I probably wont be awake for long. I slept so well last night too!

I think I will join you! Hahaha
Hubby is away tonight, lo was in bed early, I've got no chores that can't wait till morning, I'm off to starfish in bed!


----------



## kpk

My boobs have been swollen and really tender. I have been woozy, but not sick until this morning when I was in the shower trying to think of what I should eat for breakfast. I started gagging at the thought of food and ended up dry-heaving, then again when I brushed my teeth. It didn't last long, though.


An an aside- is this a busty chicken? It's terrifying. > :holly:


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Lots of blood now :-( lower back pain. I'm just numb right now


----------



## AdriansMama

hello ladies its been awhile since ive been on ... so far i am getting nausea in the morning around 6 and the evening around 9 ... im exhausted by 8 pm though just force myself to stay up  i have been having vivid dreams and have had 2 nightmares in the past 4 nights... my stomach is empty every 3 hours which is weird because i mostly only eat dinner when im not pg! i am soo bloated i feel like i look 3 months along! my nippes feel raw and look red and sore, today ive stared having random stabbing pains in my bbs. im quite sensitive to smells mostly rancid smells but also strong perfume. my first appt is one week from today and im hoping to get to go for an US the same day i will be 6w 3d :) (my ticker is off a day because of my 27 day cycle) so i should be able to see babys heart beat then!! (the pics above are the tests ive taken so far since finding out and shows the second lines progression)
so sorry to all the ladies who have lost this month :hugs: 
jewel -- congrats on the twins !! must be very exciting im sure your DH will be extreamly happy !!


----------



## Ycantigetpg

TrueBlueBABY said:


> Lots of blood now :-( lower back pain. I'm just numb right now

Sorry to hear this trueblue hope everything turns out ok xxx


----------



## Milchris77

Hi Guys can i be added to the list? Ive been stalking BnB for ages while OH and i have been TTC after his VR we finally got our :bfp: on a CB digi on Saturday according to FF i'm due on June 13th but that may yet change.

just feels great to finally be able to join in :happydance:


----------



## smiffy85

Hi ladies I'm due with baby number 2 potentially on 7th June. Scary as this is alittle earlier than planned but were happy. All day morning sickness here, bloated tummy and very sore acutIe boobs and nipples. Hi June mummies xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Hi smiffy
I'm due the same day :)
I am jealous of your symptoms :haha: I have none yet! I want to feel preg!


----------



## smiffy85

Hiya!! Bleurgh the ms is awful u don't want it. I feel sick literally all the time!!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I was the same with my little girl, all day everyday till 16 weeks. I don't know why I'm wishing it upon myself again haha


----------



## Kota

Welcome to all the new BFP's! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months ahead! 

:hugs: to those that have had chemicals, Hope to see you back on first tri boards very soon. 

What awesome news about the Twins! My pregnancy is also a clomid one, (100mg) so am slightly anxious about my first scan to see if theres more then 1 in there. Wouldn't care either way!


----------



## 28329

Welcome to the newbies. Congratulations on your pregnancies.
Can't sleep!! I'm so tired but can't sleep. I hate this bit. I really love my sleep and just wish i could get some!!


----------



## NDH

Congrats on the first set of June twins!

I have really bad nausea today. Laying on the futon trying to entertain DD without moving too much as moving makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Stillwait78

Hi All - Fx'd about the first twins! 

My scan isn't until one more week. They gave me a scan at 5W0D and only saw a sack - it was measuring on time but no yolk, no fetal pole. My rescan will be at 7 w 1 D - I am soo nervoous. Also haven't had much in way of symptoms - sore boobs but I am on progesterone and estrogen - so it is most likely due to that. No MS yet - part of me wishes I did so I could be confident in what was going on - this wait is killing me!


----------



## Mercy2

TrueBlueBABY said:


> Lots of blood now :-( lower back pain. I'm just numb right now

Sending love hunny x


----------



## Mercy2

LOVELY news about the set of June Twins x 
People keep teasing me that my early onset of bad sickness is a sign of twins lol. i think they are only saying it cos my two kids i already have run me ragged with their energy and i think they would enjoy watching me run in four different directions after them all haha! 
BIG hugs and love to all who are suffering or need comfort x 

As for me, Well as i mentioned the sickness is horrendous. I seem to keep breakfast down ok bu anything past that cmes right back up. seems i am going t have to get a variety of food in my breakfasts to see me through and give me some of what i need, 

I feel very aware of my lower abdomen today, like theres a fullness to it inside, i am hoping thats a sign my little bubble is busy in there growing and developing x x 

Hows everyone doing x


----------



## danielle1984

Just got my blood test results and my number yesterday was 1700. She doesn't think it's ectopic this time! I'm so happy but I still have to go to the u/s to be 100% sure.


----------



## Kota

Just called and booked my scan in for next friday when I'll be 6+1... then called back 10mins later and changed it to the following week when I'll be 7+1. :lol: didn't want to risk not seeing a heartbeat if it was still early. so 2 wks! Can't wait!! We're having a halloween housewarming party on the 27th so I'll be able to share the news then after the scan.


----------



## danielle1984

Yeah!! Congrats on first set of twins!!

I was predicted twins and one baby girl. Everything said by the physic I saw came true (it's so scary sometimes) so FX's!


----------



## 28329

So sorry the sickness has hit you hard. I got a bad wave of nausea today, was almost sick. I'm sure morning sickness isn't far off for me!


----------



## danielle1984

Kota said:


> Just called and booked my scan in for next friday when I'll be 6+1... then called back 10mins later and changed it to the following week when I'll be 7+1. :lol: didn't want to risk not seeing a heartbeat if it was still early. so 2 wks! Can't wait!! We're having a halloween housewarming party on the 27th so I'll be able to share the news then after the scan.

That's so exciting Kota! I hope you get to hear a heart beat.


----------



## Lisaloo82

So sorry to you ladies who have June Angels. Big hugs. 

Congrats on the twins. How exciting! 

I'm with u on the sore boobs ladies, omg I can't walk down the stairs without supporting them with my hands. I defo dont remember this with my 1st. Ouchies! That and tiredness is my only symptoms. Oh and weeing a lot x


----------



## Mercy2

Is anyone else cramping?? yesterday i had cramps at the sides that was almost like the ligament pain u get later in pregnancy. but i am really achey tonight, kinda like period pain but not as intense. my hips hurt too. :-(


----------



## msp_teen

Mercy2 said:


> Is anyone else cramping?? yesterday i had cramps at the sides that was almost like the ligament pain u get later in pregnancy. but i am really achey tonight, kinda like period pain but not as intense. my hips hurt too. :-(

Definitely me on this one! Feels like my body is stretching in a million different places!!


----------



## StefNJunk

msp_teen said:


> Mercy2 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else cramping?? yesterday i had cramps at the sides that was almost like the ligament pain u get later in pregnancy. but i am really achey tonight, kinda like period pain but not as intense. my hips hurt too. :-(
> 
> Definitely me on this one! Feels like my body is stretching in a million different places!!Click to expand...

Same here. If I slack on keeping my tummy full I really feel them and then I feel nauseous :sick:


----------



## StefNJunk

kpk said:


> An an aside- is this a busty chicken? It's terrifying. > :holly:

:rofl: You're not kidding... it is terrifying!


----------



## msp_teen

I just noticed today that my boobs are getting fuller already! I dont have big boobs to begin with so I can definitely notice when they're size is increasing! My nipples are sore, but nothing too outrageous!


----------



## OliveLove

jewelsbaby81 said:


> So I had my early scan this am and totally shocked I am pregnant with TWINS!!!! One is measuring 6w3d and the other at 6w1d. Saw the flickering of both their little hearts. I cant believe it!! I am in complete shock. I havent even been able to tell my husband because he is teaching classes at work all day. I have no idea how he will react

OMG!!! Congrats, hun!!! :flower:


----------



## OliveLove

Does anybody have this weird, dull ache in the uterus? I've been feeling it since yesterday.


----------



## Rwethereyet

Hey, excitedly I am due June 8, with my first. mid morning sickness and my boobs ARE SOOOOOOOO SORE plus I think my partner will make me sleep in the garage if these horrible b&%chy mood swings don't calm down.... Very exciting times!!!!


----------



## Rwethereyet

OliveLove said:


> OMG!!! Congrats, hun!!! :flower:

Woo hoo congrats


----------



## Rwethereyet

Are any of you June mummies to be getting random brown or red&mucus discharge? Freakin out about MC we were TTC for over a year, now he's in there, I don't want to loose him. Due June 8...


----------



## Harleyy

Please may I join? 

Got my bfp yesterday :) 

due date is: 22 June.


----------



## KBrain3377

kpk said:


> My boobs have been swollen and really tender. I have been woozy, but not sick until this morning when I was in the shower trying to think of what I should eat for breakfast. I started gagging at the thought of food and ended up dry-heaving, then again when I brushed my teeth. It didn't last long, though.
> 
> 
> An an aside- is this a busty chicken? It's terrifying. > :holly:

kpk - :haha::haha::haha:thanks for a good laugh! I dunno why but that made me laugh really hard. Where did you get the busty chicken?hugs:


----------



## Crumpet6

Hello and congrats to all! I am due June 6th. As big of a surprise as this has been, my fiance and I are terribly excited! I am finishing up my last year of college, and hopefully the little one will hold off till after graduation. I am nauseous, tired, and super starving all of the time. I am hoping to find others to share this experience with and I was hoping I could fit in here. :)


----------



## msp_teen

Crumpet6 said:


> Hello and congrats to all! I am due June 6th. As big of a surprise as this has been, my fiance and I are terribly excited! I am finishing up my last year of college, and hopefully the little one will hold off till after graduation. I am nauseous, tired, and super starving all of the time. I am hoping to find others to share this experience with and I was hoping I could fit in here. :)

Congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

Crumpet6 said:


> Hello and congrats to all! I am due June 6th. As big of a surprise as this has been, my fiance and I are terribly excited! I am finishing up my last year of college, and hopefully the little one will hold off till after graduation. I am nauseous, tired, and super starving all of the time. I am hoping to find others to share this experience with and I was hoping I could fit in here. :)

Congratulations! What a lovely graduation gift you will have


----------



## Crumpet6

Thanks! I know! I am so nervous! Married, baby, graduation and dental school all in one year!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Crumpet6 said:


> Thanks! I know! I am so nervous! Married, baby, graduation and dental school all in one year!!!

Congrats!! That's great news!


----------



## Lisasmith

You'll certainly be busy lol


----------



## TwoRdue

Wow there are so many June babys its so great, Most of you will be giving birth at the beginning of Summer but for me I will carry all Summer and June will be winter for me...


----------



## Mercy2

msp_teen said:


> Mercy2 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else cramping?? yesterday i had cramps at the sides that was almost like the ligament pain u get later in pregnancy. but i am really achey tonight, kinda like period pain but not as intense. my hips hurt too. :-(
> 
> Definitely me on this one! Feels like my body is stretching in a million different places!!Click to expand...

It's so wierd isn't it x 



StefNJunk said:


> msp_teen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercy2 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else cramping?? yesterday i had cramps at the sides that was almost like the ligament pain u get later in pregnancy. but i am really achey tonight, kinda like period pain but not as intense. my hips hurt too. :-(
> 
> Definitely me on this one! Feels like my body is stretching in a million different places!!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. If I slack on keeping my tummy full I really feel them and then I feel nauseous :sick:Click to expand...

Bless sounds similar time me. So reassuring knowing we are going thru the same x 



OliveLove said:


> Does anybody have this weird, dull ache in the uterus? I've been feeling it since yesterday.

I certainly do hun X seems quite a few of us are feeling the same 



TwoRdue said:


> Wow there are so many June babys its so great, Most of you will be giving birth at the beginning of Summer but for me I will carry all Summer and June will be winter for me...

Where about are u hunny?


----------



## Lisasmith

June will be winter for me too!


----------



## NDH

Winter baby here too. It will be nice cause DD is a summer baby. Looking forward to the new baby starting solids in the summer when s/he can be stripped down to eat lol.


----------



## Kota

and a 6 month old at Christmas! Old enough to get involved ripping paper but still young enough to not need too much!!


----------



## TwoRdue

TwoRdue said:


> Wow there are so many June babys its so great, Most of you will be giving birth at the beginning of Summer but for me I will carry all Summer and June will be winter for me...

Where about are u hunny?[/QUOTE]

I am in New Zealand


----------



## stevies_girls

I'm due on June 10th and I'm super excited :happydance:


----------



## angel2010

libbyam2003 said:


> Grr I WAS 7 weeks, but after my dr appt I am back to 6 weeks! Now THAT makes time seem to go slower!!

That stinks! 



stuckinoki said:


> I'm about to have a chemical. Please remove me from the roster, thanks.

I am sorry to hear that.:hugs:



libbyam2003 said:


> I was apparently just shy of 6 weeks when I went to the dr yesterday. All we could see was the sac. No heartbeat or fetal pole yet. Going back in two weeks, dr said we'd see more then. By LMP i was 7 weeks, but I ovulated late so more like 6 weeks by that and by baby size. Although dr made sure to say it was just a SAC right now, not a baby. Grr.

That was kind of rude, why do they say things like that.:nope:



TrueBlueBABY said:


> I dunno....it's bright red and its only when I wipe ....I guess bloody cm :nope:

I hope it turns out okay.:hugs:



jewelsbaby81 said:


> So I had my early scan this am and totally shocked I am pregnant with TWINS!!!! One is measuring 6w3d and the other at 6w1d. Saw the flickering of both their little hearts. I cant believe it!! I am in complete shock. I havent even been able to tell my husband because he is teaching classes at work all day. I have no idea how he will react

Congrats!!!



USAF_WIFE said:


> So I had a scan at 5 +2 by my dates and there was only a tiny sac that could not be measured. Then yesterday I had a second scan and I measured 5 +4 and by my dates I am 6 weeks but this time there was a yolk and of course they measured me! So I have a 3rd scan for the 16th to hopefully see baby and maybe if I am lucky a heartbeat. The doctors say my numbers and scans are fine. I hope little baby continues on its path!

Glad the scans are going well.



Swanny said:


> Just had a fish pie for tea and it's really not helped with my evening sickness. I feel fine for most of the day then come 7pm it hits me!!!

I only have light nausea, but it is always around dinner time. I went of pork and then tonight, I couldn't eat the chicken. I am already dreading trying to eat ground beef. I guess it will just have to be steak every night.:haha:



CottlestonPie said:


> Oh my god my boobs! I swear they weren't this bad last time. I had my hands in my bra earlier because the fabric rubbing on my nipples was agony. So weird, apart from tiredness it's my only symptom.

The shower stream is killing me, I have to keep my arms over them.



danielle1984 said:


> Just got my blood test results and my number yesterday was 1700. She doesn't think it's ectopic this time! I'm so happy but I still have to go to the u/s to be 100% sure.

Great news!!

Welcome to all the newbies!! 
I am very sorry to hear about the June angels.:hugs:

Afm, still super bloated and super bitchy. It feels like I have been in a constant state or irritability! I don't know how to tamp it down, feel bad for the boys sometimes:cry: I am pretty tired through the day without caffeine. Then around 7-8 I am utterly exhausted, but have to deal with Carter so I have to stay awake. Then I get a second wind and for the past week I have been up past midnight and have been sleeping like poo. 

For all the ladies that had their dr put their dates back, how sure were you on your original dates? And if you were pretty sure, did you tell your doctor that and what did they say?


----------



## angel2010

Kota said:


> and a 6 month old at Christmas! Old enough to get involved ripping paper but still young enough to not need too much!!

Carter was 6 months for his first, his favorite thing was some shiny foil wrapping paper!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats on the twins jewel!


----------



## Jadey121

yayyyy i just got my 2-3 on a digi i saved!!! :-D


----------



## Lisasmith

I got that today too Jadey!! Yay


----------



## Milchris77

CottlestonPie said:


> Oh my god my boobs! I swear they weren't this bad last time. I had my hands in my bra earlier because the fabric rubbing on my nipples was agony. So weird, apart from tiredness it's my only symptom.


Really feeling you on the boobs thing! I've never seen the OH so excited by a pair of boobs, they're getting huge now but he can't come anywhere near them as they're so sore:haha:

So sad to hear about the June angels, but lots of luck and baby dust for the future.

AFM wish I had more symptoms, was soo tired for the first three weeks but not really sick yet, especially since I started taking my pre-natals in the evening instead of first thing in the morning they seemed to be causing most of the sickness:dohh:


----------



## Mellie1988

Omg I feel like I've undergone a boob job over night....don't remember my boobs growing this fast last two times...quite a big lady in the department to begin with...gonna be giving Pamela Anderson a run for her money soon :rofl:

Also lay in bed right now feeling incredibly sick but I need to get up to get the kids ready for school....mental note to take some biscuits to bed night before!! 

Congrats on our first set of twins :D also welcome to newbies!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Also thought we could do a little question and answer so we can get to know each other?? 

Name: Melissa 
Age: 24 
Location: Manchester UK
Due date: 7th June 2013 
Child number: 3 
Hoping for a boy/girl: either I have one of each right now! Girl would be lovely though as DD has the biggest bedroom so could share with her 

Your turn! Feel free to add an questions on :D


----------



## Ghost

Hi guys thought it join you. I got my bfp on a cb digital conception indicator Monday which said 3+ and a fr test confirmed it yesterday morning. My last period was 17th August but I have quite long cycles (38-40 generally but it varies) and didn't temp or anything so I'm not really sure how far gone I am. I have input it into one of these calculators and based off my last period it's 6 weeks but I'm not sure . This would be my first , can you tell lol?. My symptoms I would say are mood swings- im quite tearful , I have had the odd cramping and one spasm mon morning(but I was crying). And aching in my back. ATM no morning sickness but I do get queasy when I'm hungry and im hungry alot quicker. My main symptom(up until this morning but I lay on my side last night and didn't wear a bra) is sore nipples. I'd assumed af was on the way but it's worse than they would be usually. They ache and my nipples are so sore. All my partner has to do is touch them and I'm nearly in tears. Plus I have shooting pains from the nipple a few times. 

Is anyone else absolutely terrified it's so early?. My mum contacted the surgerys receptionist yesterday and they said the doctors don't to urine tests for preg anymore. But she'd give the midwife a call. Is this normal? I thought I'd have to have a blood test at least?. In my heart it hasn't sunk in. I keep thinking that I'll go down there and they'll say there's nothing in there , that it's just a fake pregnancy. And I am so so scared with every ache it's a mc. I don't think I've ever been so scared in my life. Everyone's so happy(family) I don't want to lose it or find out there's nothing there.


----------



## Milchris77

Hi ghost :hugs: I can't speak for everyone else but I wont quite believe it till I see that tiny heart beat on the U/S Till then I've quite a few Internet cheapie tests for reassurance 

Melissa I think that's a fab idea :thumbup: I'm in manchester too yay!!

Name Chrissy
Location Bury
Due 13 th June
Child number 2
We already have 4 boys between us so I guess a girl would be nice


----------



## Ghost

Well im glad im not alone in that bit then hun, when do they so the first scan?.

Why not, I'll do it too :).

Name: Katy
Age: 23 in nov
Location: Near Cardiff, Wales.
Due date: around June 3rd 2013 
Child number: 1
Hoping for a boy/girl: I think we are both secretly hoping for a girl. But we both would be very happy with either sex so long as it healthy :).


----------



## Junemummy2

Hi! Good idea- 

Name Bethany
Age 25
Location:- Southampton
Due date: 18th June
Child number : 2 

Hoping for: I really don't mind. I think a boy would be good to even it out but I'd also love a girl again.


----------



## Jadey121

ooo ghost your near me :-D

Name - leanne
age - 24 
location - newport, south wales
child number 3
Due date - 16th June
hoping for boy/girl - This is my 3rd but my my ohs first i already have two boys but i still have no prefrence!! I think my oh would like a girl but i dont mind :-D


----------



## Milchris77

Hi Katy, bethany and Leanne :hugs:

I think your first U/S is at 10-12 weeks depending on your local PCT unless you have a history of MC or complex medical history. But you can have one done earlier, privately for between £60-£100 there's a thread on here about it.

We were looking at doing that till the midwife rang on Tuesday and told me I was high risk and needed a scan early!

So how is everyone feeling this morning?


----------



## pixielmh

Name: Julie
Age: 25
Location: Hastings uk
Due date: 16th June 2013 
Child number: 4
Hoping for a boy/girl: would love a boy as i have 2 boys with ex, hubby has daughter with ex and we have daughter 2gether so he would like a boy and so would i. But either way we will be soooo happy


----------



## Rwethereyet

Phantom710 said:


> I know there must be a few people in here due in June!!!
> 
> We've got 9 months to go. Let's be optimistic and wait it out together!
> 
> *ROLL CALL:*​
> 
> Spoiler
> *~*June 1st*~*
> loubear1
> Mizze
> ArchangelLou
> Babybaba
> OmiOmen
> Carly.C (or the 9th )
> 
> *~*June 2nd*~*
> jewelsbaby81 :yellow: :yellow:
> raelynn
> kpk
> m79
> Kendi
> shyiah
> vegasbaby
> NDH
> 
> *~*June 3rd*~*
> shobbs
> OliveLove
> feleccya
> Bubsta
> 6footnoodle
> tracyy
> Jasmineivy
> Lamont
> daffyduck
> DJBSCANNON
> 
> *~*June 4th*~*
> pink mum
> luxoire
> dkyre
> stillwait78
> spring_baby
> 
> *~*June 5th*~*
> USAF_WIFE
> MissAnnabelle
> Babylagg
> noodlebumxx
> Mother of 4
> optimistic1
> baby1988
> Alison Hedley
> libbyam2003
> 
> *~*June 6th*~*
> littlemss84
> MrsCeder
> Annie77
> TwoRDue
> angel2010
> mnonie
> AmyWatty
> beo2012
> 2have4kids
> s4t
> greenlady (or 7th)
> shellyt
> purpleblond
> twilightgeek
> Hopeful193
> 
> *~*June 7th*~*
> krm2934
> Wifey1013
> Mellie1988
> Blzgak
> swanny
> alanjabam
> StarTX
> Lillybee
> 2ndtimelucky
> sweetmommaof2
> ucantigetpg
> nessaw
> 
> *~*June 8th*~*
> FerdalongGirl
> lisaloo82
> 2011Maybebaby
> mme
> RexyI
> Mikylamarina
> 
> *~*June 9th*~*
> Phantom710
> AdriansMama
> Emily1989
> CottlestonPie
> Mel_25
> Mercy2
> lilybella27
> Kirstyt88
> 
> *~*June 10th*~*
> MrsPhez
> kiwicali
> Vicky1210 :angel:
> xdxxtx
> amber8
> omgamandaa
> ani (through the 13th)
> abcd1234baby
> Harpy
> 
> *~*June 11th*~*
> ecobear
> mrsirish
> jbk :angel:
> Keriwak
> kiwiana
> 
> *~*June 12th*~*
> RnRmom
> Athena
> Polita76
> Cautious
> Poysenivye
> 
> *~*June 13th*~*
> danielle1984
> jellybean87
> klcuk3
> kota
> msp_teen
> njb1113
> 28329
> nzjade
> 
> *~*June 14th*~*
> Lisasmith
> brittany12
> Shellgirl
> Kellya009
> MrsFernihough
> jtj1054
> 
> *~*June 15th*~*
> MumMumMum
> roomaloo
> Rachael737 :angel:
> stuckinoki :angel:
> 
> *~*June 16th*~*
> pixelmh
> TrueBlueBABY
> MummyImogene
> chellebelle8
> Jadey121
> Parabellum
> 
> *~*June 17th*~*
> CTandbump
> itsme122
> StefNJunk
> 
> *~*June 18th*~*
> JuneMummy2
> jthro24
> 
> *~*June 19th*~*
> Milty
> Jcliff
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________
> I promise to make a really nice first post ASAP. Been busy lately :)

Please add me 8th june


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I'm on my phone so i'll try to do this right!
Name: Katy Age:29
Location: Kent, uk.
Due date: June 13 2013.
Child number: 2.
Hoping for a boy/girl: i'd love a boy but my fiance would love a girl.


----------



## Milchris77

Hi Katy 2 :happydance:

Looks like we're due the same day :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

:wohoo:


----------



## shobbs

Name : selina
Age: 25
Location: south west uk
Due date : 3rd June
Child number : 2
Would not mind in the slightest if either boy it girl I've had a miscarriage before and as long as its healthy I really don't mind, think hubby would prefer a girl as we already have a boy

Symptoms: sore boobs, tired all the time and slight nausea on some days oh another symptom I have is I'm constipated :(

Got my scan tomorrow morning at 8.45 and excited yet nervous!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Name : Danielle
Age: 28
Location: Sask. Canada
Due date : June 13th
This is our first child, either a boy or girl is fine with me.

well it's 2:43 am and I haven't been able to sleep for almost two hours now. Feeling waves of nausea, I'm praying very hard for no m/s.


----------



## kiwiana

Yay...

Name : Cindy
Age: 34
Location: London UK (originally from NZ)
Due date : June 11th
Child Number: 1
Hoping for: A healthy baby, as it is our first I don't mind if it is a boy or a girl.

As for symptoms, my boobs are really sore and I need to use the bathroom a lot. I am also really clingy to my OH, which isn't like me, is anyone else finding this?


----------



## Milchris77

Ohh good luck with your scan tomorrow Selina :flower:

AFM I've got my first appt with the community midwife tommorrow, hopefully I'll get the referral to OBS and booked in for an early scan :happydance:

We've already been on a tour of the local Maternity unit, which was amazing!
There are three maternity units we can choose from so we wanted to get an early look see so I could let the midwife know which hospital I wanted to go to,
You've got to love choose and book :happydance:

I'm either super mad or ultra organised :haha:


----------



## 28329

I sent my fiance down mac donalds. I really wanted a sausage and egg muffin. I never eat breakfast. It definately hit the spot.


----------



## kiwiana

For those ladies out there having morning sickness, I know a lot of you are happy to have it, but if it starts to mess with you too much acupuncture is proven to allieviate the symptoms. It can also help with headaches if you find you are getting pregnancy headaches, and boost your energy levels.

I have been having acupuncture weekly for about 3 months now. Although I don't enjoy having it done, I do feel amazing compared to what I used to.


----------



## jellybean87

Name: Jessica
Age: 25
Location: East Mids UK
Due date: 13th June 2013 
Child number: 2
Hoping for a boy/girl: I don't mind. A girl would be better for practical reasons as they will have to share a room until we can afford to move. But really I'm just so happy to be pregnant all I want is for baby to be healthy

symptoms: tired, tearful, bloated, some nausea but not too bad.


----------



## pinkwaters

Name : Sarah 
Age: 25
Due date : 13th June
Child number : 1 :flower:

Boy/Girl: I don't mind either ... been trying to concieve for 9 months, a healthy baby is all that matters :winkwink:

Symptoms so far: Sore bbs and huge too ;s I think I need to go bra shopping very soon! VERY bloated but thinking it's due to cyclogest!


----------



## NDH

Name: Natalie
Age: 27
Location: Mid North Coast NSW, Australia 
Due Date: 2 June 2013
Child number: 2
Gender hope: doesn't matter. I think its a boy, but I thought DD was a boy too. Not sure if we're finding out, its dh's decision.

Symptoms: breasts have been leaking since conception (I'm breast feeding but haven't leaked since she was 3 months old), tender when she feeds, all day nausea. Mooooooody!


----------



## Kota

Name:Adele
Age 31
Due date: 13th June
child #: 2

Girl/Boy - We have a little boy, but have both wanted a little girl for years so that would be lovely, in saying that, my boy rocks, another would be just as good. 

Symptoms: Not to many to speak of, very tired, early morning insomnia, slightly tender boobs, peeing more, thankfully no MS as yet.


----------



## NDH

Kota, I just had a peek at your journal to find out if I know you from a Facebook group. I know an Adele who just got pregnant after 20 months on her 5th month of clomid. Not you (of course you know that) but how funny. She's due about the same time as you even.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh! My turn!

Name: Katherine/KJ
Age: 28
Location: Dartford, uk
Due date: 9th June 2013 
Child number: 2
Hoping for a boy/girl: I don't mind. DH wants a boy a they'll be sharing a room for a while.


----------



## Mellie1988

Chrissy, I've been in bury this morning, I'm from Prestwich!! Small world hey! :D 

X


----------



## Kota

NDH said:


> Kota, I just had a peek at your journal to find out if I know you from a Facebook group. I know an Adele who just got pregnant after 20 months on her 5th month of clomid. Not you (of course you know that) but how funny. She's due about the same time as you even.

Is it a nappy chatter FB page?


----------



## greenlady

:hi:
Name: Edwina (Eddie) 
Age: 33
Location: Sydney Australia 
Due date: 6th June (I think)
Child number: 2
Hoping for a boy/girl: DH really wants a boy I'd like a boy too but in many ways another girl would be easier so I'm not fussed.


----------



## Stillwait78

Name : Tara
Age: 34
Location: Ontario, Canada
Due date : June 4th
Child Number: 1
Hoping for: After 3 years TTC and 2 losses - all I want is a healthy baby :)

Symptoms - not too much - mostly sore boobs (but I am on progesterone and estrogen from the Gonal/IUI)


----------



## 28329

Is anyone going to do the red cabbage gender test before they're 10 weeks? It's a bit of fun and gives us something to think about until we find out the gender!!


----------



## Milchris77

Wow really small world Melissa :hi: I'm in Whitefield, just round the corner.

Have you thought about where you want to have the baby? North Manchester is just round the corner from you, if you go there we may bump into each other :happydance:


----------



## Milchris77

I know I probably shouldn't ask but what the heck is the red cabbage gender test?


----------



## s4t

libbyam2003 said:


> wow jewels!!! I know this is awful but I am so envious!!! This is my last baby so I would LOVE if it were twins so I could have 3 kids! Crazy... some people just get doubly blessed! You are so lucky!!!


congra Jewels!! 

Libbyam, Ditto........ hoping to have one boy one girl :happydance: my little Cousin had boy/girl twins and I was telling her hope I will be lucky this time around to have twins :)

OH My Gosh, I had a flu shot yesterday and my arm is killing me. I woke up every 10 mints with my arm:dohh:


----------



## 28329

Right, you buy a red cabbage and boil it for 10 to 15 minutes. Save the water and let it cool. Then add equal amounts off the water and pee to a glass. If it turns red or pink it means boy if it's purple it means girl. It has a 50/50 chance of being right!! Just thought it would be fun to see the results and if it's right.


----------



## shellgirl

Name: Shelle 
Age: 31
Location: Chicago
Due date: June 14th 
Child number: 1
Hoping for a boy/girl: I will be happy with either, but a girl would be fun to dress up ;)

symptoms: tired, very bloated, wind, sore boobies, difficulty sleeping through the night, dry chapped lips, very thirsty, constipation, moody, and some nausea.


----------



## s4t

msp_teen said:


> I just noticed today that my boobs are getting fuller already! I dont have big boobs to begin with so I can definitely notice when they're size is increasing! My nipples are sore, but nothing too outrageous!

First pregnancy, they did not get bigger until I started nursing hoping the same this time around:wacko:

Today carving for chicken curry yum!yum!:happydance:


----------



## s4t

danielle1984 said:


> Yeah!! Congrats on first set of twins!!
> 
> I was predicted twins and one baby girl. Everything said by the physic I saw came true (it's so scary sometimes) so FX's!


I must ask the same physic you saw...:happydance:


----------



## Mellie1988

Milchris77 said:


> Wow really small world Melissa :hi: I'm in Whitefield, just round the corner.
> 
> Have you thought about where you want to have the baby? North Manchester is just round the corner from you, if you go there we may bump into each other :happydance:

Oh wow I visit my friend regularly in whitefield, she lives right near the McDonald's! 

Yeah will have this baby at north Manchester, had my other 2 there aswell and all the MW/Drs were lovely!! 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Imagine if we was in neighbouring labour suites giving birth :lol: 

X


----------



## danielle1984

s4t said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah!! Congrats on first set of twins!!
> 
> I was predicted twins and one baby girl. Everything said by the physic I saw came true (it's so scary sometimes) so FX's!
> 
> 
> I must ask the same physic you saw...:happydance:Click to expand...

she was awesome! She just knew everything and I took notes of what she would say so I remembered. but now that we move so far away, I can't see her anymore. She doesn't do any over the phone or by email.


----------



## vegasbaby

Name: Camille
Age: 33
Location: Orlando, FL USA
Due Date: June 2 (but I will be having a c-section, so it will probably be scheduled early)
Child Number: 2
Hoping for: As we already have a girl a boy would be nice, but I already have everything you need for a girl so that would be great too.


----------



## danielle1984

shellgirl said:


> Name: Shelle
> Age: 31
> Location: Chicago
> Due date: June 14th
> Child number: 1
> Hoping for a boy/girl: I will be happy with either, but a girl would be fun to dress up ;)
> 
> symptoms: tired, very bloated, wind, sore boobies, difficulty sleeping through the night, dry chapped lips, very thirsty, constipation, moody, and some nausea.

I have the same symptoms as you Shell which I don't know because then we really know we are pregnant :happydance: Oh except for constipation, I truly hate that one.


----------



## anneliese

Hi everyone, I got my first BFP a couple days ago and I'm estimating I'm due June 11. So far only symptoms are sore boobs, fatigue, bloating and hunger. I've had brown CM for about a week and even a day of light red/pink bleeding last week, but no more "real" blood since then, so hoping everything is ok and I'll have a healthy baby next summer.


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Name: Shelle
> Age: 31
> Location: Chicago
> Due date: June 14th
> Child number: 1
> Hoping for a boy/girl: I will be happy with either, but a girl would be fun to dress up ;)
> 
> symptoms: tired, very bloated, wind, sore boobies, difficulty sleeping through the night, dry chapped lips, very thirsty, constipation, moody, and some nausea.
> 
> I have the same symptoms as you Shell which I don't know because then we really know we are pregnant :happydance: Oh except for constipation, I truly hate that one.Click to expand...

The constipation is the worst! Totally worth it though of course. I also have a very sensitive nose. I can smell champagne vinegar in our cupboard with the top screwed on tight. Whoah!


----------



## Mellie1988

Got my scan date through :D 12th November, will be 10 weeks 3 days! 4 weeks on Monday...hope it goes fast I can't wait to see our little baba!! 

Exciting stuff :D 

X


----------



## libbyam2003

I have had restless leg syndrome in my legs and lower back since last night! I didn't have this in my first pregnancy until muuuch farther along, third tri maybe! EEk!

Welcome newbies!


danielle1984 said:


> Just got my blood test results and my number yesterday was 1700. She doesn't think it's ectopic this time! I'm so happy but I still have to go to the u/s to be 100% sure.

Yay, good news!!!


danielle1984 said:


> For all the ladies that had their dr put their dates back, how sure were you on your original dates? And if you were pretty sure, did you tell your doctor that and what did they say?

I wasn't so sure on my date since I thought I ovulated late... so was not surprised when dr decided not to go by LMP for the due date.


----------



## snuggles82

Name: Laura
Age: 30
Due Date: June 16
Child #: 2
Location: Washington, but soon to be Houston, TX.
Hoping for a boy (because we already have everything already, and it would make it easier.)
Symptoms: Everything Shellgirl said. No nausea, but it's still really early.


----------



## Phantom710

Hey ladies!!! Just popping in to let you know I won't be on for a few days, but I'll update the list and everything on Monday after my last Beta!!! My Son's 1st Birthday is Saturday and we have family coming into town, so I'll be busy! 

Love to you all!!! See you on Facebook!


----------



## AdriansMama

Name: Sammi
Age: 20
Location: ontario canada 
Due Date: 9th June 2013
Child number: 2
Gender hope: mostly hoping for a healthy baby but i would love a girl!! although a boy could share a room with DS and would mean we wouldnt have to move as soon...

Symptoms: nausea, cravings for food on commercials and salty things , mood swings (angry and tearful) , bloated and sore nipples with stabbing bb pains.


----------



## 28329

Phantom, i hope your LO has a great birthday. Look after yourself!


----------



## mme

Hey Ladies
I woke early hours with a bad stabbing pain. I was bent double it hurt that much. Only lasted for a few mins and I put it down to wind. I was nearly in tears at first though as I really thought I was loosing my baby.
Not felt 100% all day though as still had alot of twinges (more than what I have been having any other day)


----------



## StefNJunk

Name: Stefanie
Age: 29
Location: St. Louis area
Due date: June 17th
Child number: 1
Hoping for a boy/girl: Have the feeling it's a boy, OH wants a boy, would be happy either way

Symptoms: tired, bloated, nausea, some cramping, growing boobs, sore nipples, insomnia, sore lower back, think the moody started last night :-/


Omg my lower back last night... horrible. It hurt quite a bit so I asked OH to massage it a little, lightly. Couldn't even handle that, light rubbing HURT! Had me kind of worried... it's feeling better today but it still doesn't make too much sense to me.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Name: Julie
Age: 31
Location: Arizona
Due Date: June 2nd
Child Number: 1 & 2 
Hoping for boy/girl: Dont have a preference just want 2 healthy babies.
Symptoms: So far fatigue, lots of peeing in the middle of the night, acne, bloating, and thats about it so far.


----------



## Ksterny

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Name: Julie
> Age: 31
> Location: Arizona
> Due Date: June 2nd
> Child Number: 1 & 2
> Hoping for boy/girl: Dont have a preference just want 2 healthy babies.
> Symptoms: So far fatigue, lots of peeing in the middle of the night, acne, bloating, and thats about it so far.

OMG twins! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Was this natural, run in the family or were you using fertility treatments. (If you don't mind me asking):flower:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Ksterny said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> Name: Julie
> Age: 31
> Location: Arizona
> Due Date: June 2nd
> Child Number: 1 & 2
> Hoping for boy/girl: Dont have a preference just want 2 healthy babies.
> Symptoms: So far fatigue, lots of peeing in the middle of the night, acne, bloating, and thats about it so far.
> 
> OMG twins! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Was this natural, run in the family or were you using fertility treatments. (If you don't mind me asking):flower:Click to expand...

I used 50mg of clomid for the first time this cycle to help strengthen ovulation. It seemed to work :happydance:


----------



## Julesillini8

Due date is June 18 th...


----------



## 28329

I just ate a huge plate of dinner. Dunno how i managed it!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Name: Julie
Age: 30
Location: Chicago, IL
Due Date: June 18 (my daughter came 9 days late, so I'm not counting on this day!)
Child Number: 2
Hoping for: A healthy one! Either would be great, boy would be nice so that we would have Each sex (husband would love it) but I would love another little girl so my daughter could have a sister and we have saved her stuff taking up half our basement!


----------



## shellgirl

I went to get my eyebrows and upper lip waxed this morning. Beware!!! It HURTS so much more than it did before and my eyes were much more sensitive to the light, not to mention I'm still red and it;s over 2 hours later! I guess everything gets more sensitive now. Be prepared for a little more pain if you wax ladies!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Name: Yasmin
Age: 24
Location: From Manchester but living on Abu Dhabi
Due Date: 6.6.13
Child number 2 
Don't mind if its a girl or a boy


----------



## CottlestonPie

Totally get what you mean with the extra sensitive stuff!
I bit the bullet and went for a smear today (doctor talked me into it after having two abnormal results in the last 12 months).... I have never had an issue with a smear before. It's never hurt in the past but jeeeeez it stung like crazy today. :(

When is everyone announcing? I told my mum but I'm not telling anyone else til 12 weeks. DH wants to tell his mum this weekend, but last time she blabbed to EVERYONE even though I was bleeding and thought I was having a mc. Its made me really not want to tell her....


----------



## KBrain3377

TrueBlueBABY said:


> Lots of blood now :-( lower back pain. I'm just numb right now


TruBlue -I am so sorry, I have no word for how awful I feel for you. I had a m/c two years ago and can still remember everything about it like it just happened. Mine was also super early, week 5-6, but that does not make it any easier! Please PM me if you need someone to talk to, and hang in there!


----------



## jellybean87

We've announced already. We weren't going too, but couldn't wait! lol. 

How do I join the facebook group? 

Omg, I am in so much pain. My bits ache so much, it's feels like i've been kicked in them, and it hurts to walk. It's not as bad as yesterday but still pretty bad. Anyone else got this or am I just weird? lol


----------



## nessaw

name:vanessa
age:36
location:herts uk
due date:7th june
baby no:1
pref:as long as its healthy.....would love a girl tho!
symptoms:sore boobs constipation soooo tired!


----------



## libbyam2003

Julesillini8 said:


> Name: Julie
> Age: 30
> Location: Chicago, IL
> Due Date: June 18 (my daughter came 9 days late, so I'm not counting on this day!)
> Child Number: 2
> Hoping for: A healthy one! Either would be great, boy would be nice so that we would have Each sex (husband would love it) but I would love another little girl so my daughter could have a sister and we have saved her stuff taking up half our basement!

I am 30 and prego with #2 as well! Also I'd like either, but DH would like a boy since we have a girl already... but yeah we have soooo much girl stuff so I'd like to stop holding onto it if we aren't going to have a girl! Although... would love if DH changed his mind and decided he wanted a third... just for the OPTION...


CottlestonPie said:


> Totally get what you mean with the extra sensitive stuff!
> I bit the bullet and went for a smear today (doctor talked me into it after having two abnormal results in the last 12 months).... I have never had an issue with a smear before. It's never hurt in the past but jeeeeez it stung like crazy today. :(
> 
> When is everyone announcing? I told my mum but I'm not telling anyone else til 12 weeks. DH wants to tell his mum this weekend, but last time she blabbed to EVERYONE even though I was bleeding and thought I was having a mc. Its made me really not want to tell her....

12 weeks or maybe 11. Some close friends know... and our parents. I don't want work to know until we're out of the woods. And not sure when I'll announce it on Facebook.


----------



## noodlebumxx

Name: Julie
Age: 34
Location: Norfolk
Due Date: 5th June
Child Number: 1
Hoping for boy/girl: I dont mind at all, lovely to have a boy first but I adore girls and OH is smitten with my niece so dont think he'd mind either


----------



## noodlebumxx

Woops my name is not Julie I just copied and pasted someone elses and forgot to change name. But I'd rather not say my name xx


----------



## libbyam2003

we;re due same day :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Truebaby - I'm so sorry :hugs: get checked out as soon as you can xxx 

Jellybean - I've had a few stabbing type pains near my cervix but its very mild hardly noticeable....it's only because I'm looking for things that I've felt it IYKWIM 

As for telling people I have told quite a few people already, 2 very close friends, my sister, cousin, SIL, FIL (he actually guessed, we didn't tell him lol) my manager and HR manager....telling managing director and colleagues tomorrow (I work in a small office with 4 other staff and I don't mid them knowing). Then telling my mum and dad when they are back from holiday in Sunday and finally my Grandma!

Will tell everyone else after 1st scan and we know everything is okay. I think tell people who you think you will want there for you in the unfortunate event of a MC


----------



## StefNJunk

We haven't told anyone yet and not sure when we will. Last time we told everyone outside of announcing it on FB, and it was so hard when we had a MC. Still had people coming up saying congrats who hadn't heard about the MC. OH about had a panic attack at a wedding because a friend of mine and her partner hadn't heard about the MC and were congratulating us, and he had been hearing congrats all the week before at work from those who didn't know. I want to avoid all that this time if, god forbid, something happens.


----------



## AdriansMama

we have already announced to everyone (which is only really family but we have a huge one) i know that if anything were to happen which im 99.9% sure it wont everyone will be very supportive ,thats what family is for are they not? everyone is super ecxited over here except my mother who seems to think i am "stupid and should abort the baby like i shouldve with the first" ... i will go on to say although DH and i are 20 we are finacially stable , married and already have a 3 year old together. best of luck to all of you h&h 9 months for us all!


----------



## Mercy2

Jadey121 said:


> yayyyy i just got my 2-3 on a digi i saved!!! :-D

YEY its amazing seeing those numbers increasing isnt it x x 



Mellie1988 said:


> Also thought we could do a little question and answer so we can get to know each other??
> 
> Name: Melissa
> Age: 24
> Location: Manchester UK
> Due date: 7th June 2013
> Child number: 3
> Hoping for a boy/girl: either I have one of each right now! Girl would be lovely though as DD has the biggest bedroom so could share with her
> 
> Your turn! Feel free to add an questions on :D

Name, NIKKI
Age,31
Due Date, 9th June
Child number,3
Hoping for, Either I have a boy and a girl so they will each be wishing for it to sway their way so they can outnumber the other haha! but i am happy with either x 



kiwiana said:


> For those ladies out there having morning sickness, I know a lot of you are happy to have it, but if it starts to mess with you too much acupuncture is proven to allieviate the symptoms. It can also help with headaches if you find you are getting pregnancy headaches, and boost your energy levels.
> 
> I have been having acupuncture weekly for about 3 months now. Although I don't enjoy having it done, I do feel amazing compared to what I used to.

Thanks for the suggestion i hadnt even considered it for MS, I did get some of those Travel sickness bands that i now know from reading the info, work on accupuncture pressure points! :thumbup:



28329 said:


> Right, you buy a red cabbage and boil it for 10 to 15 minutes. Save the water and let it cool. Then add equal amounts off the water and pee to a glass. If it turns red or pink it means boy if it's purple it means girl. It has a 50/50 chance of being right!! Just thought it would be fun to see the results and if it's right.

Always good for a bit of a giggle! Have to make sure the hubby doesnt think i am making soup or veg stock tho haha!!!!



mme said:


> Hey Ladies
> I woke early hours with a bad stabbing pain. I was bent double it hurt that much. Only lasted for a few mins and I put it down to wind. I was nearly in tears at first though as I really thought I was loosing my baby.
> Not felt 100% all day though as still had alot of twinges (more than what I have been having any other day)

Big hugs hunny x I had some soreness and deeper pains yesterday,it certainly does scare you doesnt it x hope ur ok now x 



jellybean87 said:


> We've announced already. We weren't going too, but couldn't wait! lol.
> 
> How do I join the facebook group?
> 
> Omg, I am in so much pain. My bits ache so much, it's feels like i've been kicked in them, and it hurts to walk. It's not as bad as yesterday but still pretty bad. Anyone else got this or am I just weird? lol

Oooo is there a facebook group?????? Anyone wanna help me find it lol
My bits are sore too, and as crazy as it sounds i have felt twinges in my cervix and have been aware of it feeling like its changing. 



AdriansMama said:


> we have already announced to everyone (which is only really family but we have a huge one) i know that if anything were to happen which im 99.9% sure it wont everyone will be very supportive ,thats what family is for are they not? everyone is super ecxited over here except my mother who seems to think i am "stupid and should abort the baby like i shouldve with the first" ... i will go on to say although DH and i are 20 we are finacially stable , married and already have a 3 year old together. best of luck to all of you h&h 9 months for us all!

Lovely to have a big family share in your womderful news i think, i have told my parents and siblings. and my closest friends. My husband is in the military and away a LOT during this next year so will miss a lot of my pregnancy. hes away at the minute for the next 4 weeks, he has been away for almost two weeks so we only just managed to get our conception window in before he left. :happydance: i felt it was important to have people to turn to that knew if i needed them x Sorry to hear your mothers opinion, i am sure she thinks she is giving you the advice she thinks best but she will come round and see you are happy and doing the right thing. 



MORE sickness for me today, got my travel sickness wristbands and been sucking on ginger lozenges to try and settle it but its been horrendous! managed a little bit of dinner this evening tho and so far so good :thumbup:

Hope everyones had a good day x :hugs:


----------



## Mercy2

CAN I JUST SAY THAT I AM LOOOOVING THIS THREAD. 

already getting wonderful advice and starting to recognise people and get to know you all! Heres to a very happy and healthy pregnancy journey for us all x


----------



## rowleypolie

just found out we are due june 12, 2013!!! Not going to tell anyone until december 1 :) so i will need tons of support on here to keep it a secret
:happydance:!


----------



## rowleypolie

Name, Nicole
Age,30
Due Date, 12th June
Child number,3
Hoping for, a boy!!! we have two little princesses- time to add a cute little man to the family. We might stop at 3 kids- but you never know!!


----------



## babyl2be

Hi ladies,
Can I join in just got my :bfp: I'm soooooooo happy and due June 15th all going well. 
Just a little about me im 31, this will be baba no. 2 I have a beautiful son, he's almost 1 and I've been married almost 2 years to a fab guy


----------



## 28329

Ha ha mercy2, would be funny for oh to think it's a soup or something. Will do it when i'm 6 weeks. Chinese gender calculater says boy so we'll see. 
I woke up an hour ago. Fell asleep on the sofa at 6pm for 2 hours. Exhaustion got the better of me. I don't feel better though.


----------



## AdriansMama

mercy2 ... i hope she does but chances are she wont ... she loves my son but has told me often since i was pg for him that i shouldnt have had him ...she doesnt undertand how i could be happy being a stay at home mom doing "nothing with my life" we dont have much of a relationship my grandmother is more of a mom to me than her and neither myself nor my grandmother can understand why shes such a b!tch lol for example i asked my mom to walk me down the isle along with my step dad at my wedding and she told me she couldnt because there was no way she could give me away when he didnt want the wedding to happen in the first place ...sorry for the rant i just dont understand how a woman could treat her child that way. i try everyday to make sure i have a better realationship and that i am a better mother to my child than she is to me :) so i suppose its for the best she just makes me a better person and parent !!


----------



## CottlestonPie

aw hun, i feel for you completely. its so hard having an unsupportive parent but like you say, it can give you that drive to be a better parent yourself. as long as youre doing what you want to do and youre happy, stuff everyone else!! :hugs:

I've brought my laptop to bed, i have nooo energy at all... i need to do my CV though. I'm looking for a christmas temp job to get a bit of money to help out DH with bills and christmas presents. The thing is, i can only do weekends because i cant afford childcare for DS but i also dont want to work in a shop (i get swelling and super bloat if im on my feet too long)... think i'm expecting the impossible from this job search!


----------



## msp_teen

Name: Maeghan
Age: 20
Location: Ansonia, Connecticut
Due Date: June 13th
Baby #: 2:happydance:
Preference: Either would put me over the moon, but it would be nice to have a girl since we already have a son! But another son would be lovely as well, I just want a healthy and happy baby!

Haven't told anyone about the pregnancy yet except my mom and stepfather. Mom wasn't to thrilled about it,however she is coming around to the idea, but I'm in a stable home of my own, have been in a great relationship for almost 5 years (Dec.22) and we're engaged to be married. I can take care of myself and children so I don't really care about others opinions about my babies! I will probably announce when I get my scan done on the 25th Of October. If something happens, which I hope it doesnt, we'll just have to make that announcement as well!


----------



## Mercy2

28329 said:


> Ha ha mercy2, would be funny for oh to think it's a soup or something. Will do it when i'm 6 weeks. Chinese gender calculater says boy so we'll see.
> I woke up an hour ago. Fell asleep on the sofa at 6pm for 2 hours. Exhaustion got the better of me. I don't feel better though.


ooo might have to do the chinese gender thingy online and see just for fun x 



AdriansMama said:


> mercy2 ... i hope she does but chances are she wont ... she loves my son but has told me often since i was pg for him that i shouldnt have had him ...she doesnt undertand how i could be happy being a stay at home mom doing "nothing with my life" we dont have much of a relationship my grandmother is more of a mom to me than her and neither myself nor my grandmother can understand why shes such a b!tch lol for example i asked my mom to walk me down the isle along with my step dad at my wedding and she told me she couldnt because there was no way she could give me away when he didnt want the wedding to happen in the first place ...sorry for the rant i just dont understand how a woman could treat her child that way. i try everyday to make sure i have a better realationship and that i am a better mother to my child than she is to me :) so i suppose its for the best she just makes me a better person and parent !!

Things like that in life hun, make you a better momma x u sound like u are doing briliantly, and i am sure one day she will look at your family and it will suddenly click that she was very wrong all along x x


----------



## kpk

All these new BFPs! I love watching them roll in :) June is going to be a busy month!!


----------



## nzjade

Hi ladies!

Wow I have a lot to catch up on since I didn't log in yesterday.

Well I had my second beta blood test yesterday and just got the results back now.

4w1d (14 dpo): hcg = 170
5w1d (21 dpo): hcg = 3700

I just used the Beta hcg Doubling calculator on Countdown to Pregnancy, and it said my Beta doubling time is 35.55 hours.

Does anyone know if this is normal?

Thanks xxx :flow:


----------



## 28329

The average doubling time is 48 hours. You're doing fantastic. Congratulations on them fantastic numbers.


----------



## nzjade

jewelsbaby81 said:


> So I had my early scan this am and totally shocked I am pregnant with TWINS!!!! One is measuring 6w3d and the other at 6w1d. Saw the flickering of both their little hearts. I cant believe it!! I am in complete shock. I havent even been able to tell my husband because he is teaching classes at work all day. I have no idea how he will react

:happydance: CONGRATS on your twins! That's amazing xxx



Junemummy2 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Lots gone on today ! Congrats in the twins jewel baby!!
> 
> I had my bloods taken today. My hcg was 96.7 and my prog was 33.3. According to the charts I see the prog is the higher side of normal & the HCG is lower than the norm (100). I am 4w+1.
> 
> Do you think this is ok?? Not sure if the HCG is too low?? I have read 100-200. Hopefully can rpt it on Friday & get a clear double! My tests are getting darker & still say pos but I am still so scared!
> 
> Thanks for all advice/positive thoughts in advance!
> 
> X

JuneMummy, I read that at 4w, hcg should be 50 or above, so according to that you're at a good level :flow:



kpk said:


> My boobs have been swollen and really tender. I have been woozy, but not sick until this morning when I was in the shower trying to think of what I should eat for breakfast. I started gagging at the thought of food and ended up dry-heaving, then again when I brushed my teeth. It didn't last long, though.
> 
> 
> An an aside- is this a busty chicken? It's terrifying. > :holly:

LOL!!! Busty chicken! It is quite terrifying.



TrueBlueBABY said:


> Lots of blood now :-( lower back pain. I'm just numb right now

:hugs: So so sorry TrueBlue. :cry: Thinking of you xx



TwoRdue said:


> Wow there are so many June babys its so great, Most of you will be giving birth at the beginning of Summer but for me I will carry all Summer and June will be winter for me...

Me too - fellow Kiwi! :) :hugs: Our house is freezing, a bit worried about having a newborn in the middle of winter with no sufficient heating.



Ghost said:


> Hi guys thought it join you. I got my bfp on a cb digital conception indicator Monday which said 3+ and a fr test confirmed it yesterday morning. My last period was 17th August but I have quite long cycles (38-40 generally but it varies) and didn't temp or anything so I'm not really sure how far gone I am. I have input it into one of these calculators and based off my last period it's 6 weeks but I'm not sure . This would be my first , can you tell lol?. My symptoms I would say are mood swings- im quite tearful , I have had the odd cramping and one spasm mon morning(but I was crying). And aching in my back. ATM no morning sickness but I do get queasy when I'm hungry and im hungry alot quicker. My main symptom(up until this morning but I lay on my side last night and didn't wear a bra) is sore nipples. I'd assumed af was on the way but it's worse than they would be usually. They ache and my nipples are so sore. All my partner has to do is touch them and I'm nearly in tears. Plus I have shooting pains from the nipple a few times.
> 
> Is anyone else absolutely terrified it's so early?. My mum contacted the surgerys receptionist yesterday and they said the doctors don't to urine tests for preg anymore. But she'd give the midwife a call. Is this normal? I thought I'd have to have a blood test at least?. In my heart it hasn't sunk in. I keep thinking that I'll go down there and they'll say there's nothing in there , that it's just a fake pregnancy. And I am so so scared with every ache it's a mc. I don't think I've ever been so scared in my life. Everyone's so happy(family) I don't want to lose it or find out there's nothing there.

I'm the same as you Ghost - also very terrified. Yesterday I started getting light stabbing-type pain over and over in a really specific place in my abdomen. It keeps freaking me out!!! Also the same as you about being tearful - I wanted to cry last night when I watched X Factor as I felt so heartbroken for the people who got sent home! Lol.


----------



## msp_teen

Those numbers are wonderful nzjade!! 

BTW, is it me or is anyone else feeling extremely happy lately. It feels so great to feel this good this time around! My last two pregnancies, I wasnt feeling as good and I contribute some of my stress at the time to it! But I just thought I'd share with you all my feelings today! :happydance:


----------



## shellgirl

nzjade said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wow I have a lot to catch up on since I didn't log in yesterday.
> 
> Well I had my second beta blood test yesterday and just got the results back now.
> 
> 4w1d (14 dpo): hcg = 170
> 5w1d (21 dpo): hcg = 3700
> 
> I just used the Beta hcg Doubling calculator on Countdown to Pregnancy, and it said my Beta doubling time is 35.55 hours.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is normal?
> 
> Thanks xxx :flow:

Doubling every 48 hours is average. You're doing great!:happydance:


----------



## nzjade

28329 said:


> The average doubling time is 48 hours. You're doing fantastic. Congratulations on them fantastic numbers.

Thanks so much all of you! :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

Nzjade~ LOL about the Fear Factor! I've been getting teary about the most ridiculous things on TV the last 3 days. I can't even count how many times tears filled my eyes and I'm pretty sure I would be embarrassed if anyone saw me :blush:


----------



## nzjade

msp_teen said:


> Those numbers are wonderful nzjade!!
> 
> BTW, is it me or is anyone else feeling extremely happy lately. It feels so great to feel this good this time around! My last two pregnancies, I wasnt feeling as good and I contribute some of my stress at the time to it! But I just thought I'd share with you all my feelings today! :happydance:

Yeah I'm also feeling really happy, and terrified at the same time, but mostly just happy. Feel like breaking into a :happydance: spontaneously :)


I have a funny story for you ladies which may make you feel better if you are bloated like me:

I went to the dentist yesterday for a check-up and clean after getting my wisdom teeth removed 6 months ago. Anyway, I noticed the dentist had her little x-ray things sitting there ready to use. I said "no x-rays please, I'm 5 weeks pregnant". The dental assistant must have only heard the word 'pregnant' but not '5 weeks', and said "Oh I thought you were, I didn't want to ask though in case I put my foot in it. How many months are you?"

MONTHS!!! Lol - so I said "5 weeks". Awkward!! Sooo funny, I told my OH and he thought she was really rude. But I just laughed and explained I am very bloated and it's true I do look about 4 months gone at the moment!


----------



## 28329

msp_teen said:


> Those numbers are wonderful nzjade!!
> 
> BTW, is it me or is anyone else feeling extremely happy lately. It feels so great to feel this good this time around! My last two pregnancies, I wasnt feeling as good and I contribute some of my stress at the time to it! But I just thought I'd share with you all my feelings today! :happydance:

Me too!! Before today my fiance has been telling me that he can't tell what mood i'm in. Have been so scared and worried over everything. But today i'm on cloud 9. Don't get me wrong, i'm still worried but i'm so happy right now.


----------



## TwoRdue

nzjade said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wow I have a lot to catch up on since I didn't log in yesterday.
> 
> Well I had my second beta blood test yesterday and just got the results back now.
> 
> 4w1d (14 dpo): hcg = 170
> 5w1d (21 dpo): hcg = 3700
> 
> I just used the Beta hcg Doubling calculator on Countdown to Pregnancy, and it said my Beta doubling time is 35.55 hours.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is normal?
> 
> Thanks xxx :flow:

Just remember that after 6000 it stops doubling, I got worried as at 27dpo mine was 15500 and then at 28dpo it was only 18600 but it slows right down


----------



## nzjade

Oooh can I play this game:

Name: Hannah (Jade is actually middle name)
Age: 29 (the big 3-0 in February)
Location: Auckland, New Zealand
Due date: 13th June 2013 
Child number: 1
Hoping for a boy/girl: Don't mind at all, I'm pretty sure it's a boy though... Kinda hoping for a boy for OH's sake, as he would love a little boy to take fishing. After an m/c though, I don't mind as long as the little bean continues to stick!
Symptoms: Tired, tearful watching TV shows!, sore boobs, bloated, dry mouth!


----------



## nzjade

TwoRdue said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wow I have a lot to catch up on since I didn't log in yesterday.
> 
> Well I had my second beta blood test yesterday and just got the results back now.
> 
> 4w1d (14 dpo): hcg = 170
> 5w1d (21 dpo): hcg = 3700
> 
> I just used the Beta hcg Doubling calculator on Countdown to Pregnancy, and it said my Beta doubling time is 35.55 hours.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is normal?
> 
> Thanks xxx :flow:
> 
> Just remember that after 6000 it stops doubling, I got worried as at 27dpo mine was 15500 and then at 28dpo it was only 18600 but it slows right downClick to expand...

Oh thanks TwoRdue - that's helpful info :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Well my sister has just found out that she is pregnant aswell - talk about stealing my thunder!!! 

I wouldn't mind but she isn't in a stable relationship or financially stable either, she constantly borrows money, her BF has no job and has no intentions of getting a job, they always argue, he sponges off her... 

Sorry to rant but I feel soo annoyed, my mum is gonna be really peed and I just think its gonna take away the happiness of my pregnancy. 

She's about 7/8 weeks so she's ahead of me aswell. She's really excited that we are going through pregnancy together....I'm really not feeling the excitement :nope: :( 

X


----------



## njb1113

msp_teen said:


> Those numbers are wonderful nzjade!!
> 
> BTW, is it me or is anyone else feeling extremely happy lately. It feels so great to feel this good this time around! My last two pregnancies, I wasnt feeling as good and I contribute some of my stress at the time to it! But I just thought I'd share with you all my feelings today! :happydance:

Hey, I am with you. I feel really happy too. Today MS officially started but I am still feeling pretty happy. Hope it continues for us.


----------



## msp_teen

njb1113 said:


> msp_teen said:
> 
> 
> Those numbers are wonderful nzjade!!
> 
> BTW, is it me or is anyone else feeling extremely happy lately. It feels so great to feel this good this time around! My last two pregnancies, I wasnt feeling as good and I contribute some of my stress at the time to it! But I just thought I'd share with you all my feelings today! :happydance:
> 
> Hey, I am with you. I feel really happy too. Today MS officially started but I am still feeling pretty happy. Hope it continues for us.Click to expand...

Yes! I'm hoping it continues!!


----------



## angel2010

nzjade said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wow I have a lot to catch up on since I didn't log in yesterday.
> 
> Well I had my second beta blood test yesterday and just got the results back now.
> 
> 4w1d (14 dpo): hcg = 170
> 5w1d (21 dpo): hcg = 3700
> 
> I just used the Beta hcg Doubling calculator on Countdown to Pregnancy, and it said my Beta doubling time is 35.55 hours.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is normal?
> 
> Thanks xxx :flow:

Awesome numbers!!


----------



## angel2010

Name: Angel
Age: 27 (in 17 days)
Location: Missouri USA
Due date: June 6, 2013
Child number: 2
Hoping for a boy/girl: Would love a girl since we already have a boy, but wouldn't mind another son!
Symptoms: Tired, irritable, aversions to some meat, light evening nausea, very sore bbs


----------



## TwoRdue

Name: Diana
Age: 29
Location: Hawkes Bay New Zealand 
Due date: June 6, 2013
Child number: 1 Plus I have four Angel babys 
Hoping for a boy/girl: A healthy Baby
Symptoms: Tired, irritable, all day nausea, mild sore bbs, head aches


----------



## Lisasmith

angel2010 said:


> Name: Angel
> Age: 27 (in 17 days)
> Location: Missouri USA
> Due date: June 6, 2013
> Child number: 2
> Hoping for a boy/girl: Would love a girl since we already have a boy, but wouldn't mind another son!
> Symptoms: Tired, irritable, aversions to some meat, light evening nausea, very sore bbs

Glad I'm not the only cranky one lol


----------



## angel2010

Lisasmith said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> Name: Angel
> Age: 27 (in 17 days)
> Location: Missouri USA
> Due date: June 6, 2013
> Child number: 2
> Hoping for a boy/girl: Would love a girl since we already have a boy, but wouldn't mind another son!
> Symptoms: Tired, irritable, aversions to some meat, light evening nausea, very sore bbs
> 
> Glad I'm not the only cranky one lolClick to expand...

Cranky and irritable don't even seem to even touch it. I have been a super meany, mad just about everyday.


----------



## rowleypolie

Mellie1988 said:


> Well my sister has just found out that she is pregnant aswell - talk about stealing my thunder!!!
> 
> I wouldn't mind but she isn't in a stable relationship or financially stable either, she constantly borrows money, her BF has no job and has no intentions of getting a job, they always argue, he sponges off her...
> 
> Sorry to rant but I feel soo annoyed, my mum is gonna be really peed and I just think its gonna take away the happiness of my pregnancy.
> 
> She's about 7/8 weeks so she's ahead of me aswell. She's really excited that we are going through pregnancy together....I'm really not feeling the excitement :nope: :(
> 
> X

So sorry!! I would be upset too! My sis in law and I are always in a competition- I would have cried if she had gotten preg before me- me and DH tried forever. Now I have 2 and she is mad at me because i am having another before she had a second child


----------



## rowleypolie

went to the doc today for the official :bfp: They said June 13th as a due date- but I am not changing it so quick. Was so nervous about this first appointment that I nearly lost my lunch! DH is making us a fancy dinner- pork tenderloin and having sparkling cider- he is so sweet!! Still keeping it a secret though- man this will be tough!


----------



## Lisasmith

angel2010 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> Name: Angel
> Age: 27 (in 17 days)
> Location: Missouri USA
> Due date: June 6, 2013
> Child number: 2
> Hoping for a boy/girl: Would love a girl since we already have a boy, but wouldn't mind another son!
> Symptoms: Tired, irritable, aversions to some meat, light evening nausea, very sore bbs
> 
> Glad I'm not the only cranky one lolClick to expand...
> 
> Cranky and irritable don't even seem to even touch it. I have been a super meany, mad just about everyday.Click to expand...

Me too, everything is pissing me off. Oh, the joys of growing humans.


----------



## brittany12

*Name: Brittany 
Age: 23 in December
Location: South Carolina, USA
Due date: June 14th, 2013 (as of now)
Child number: 1 
Hoping for a boy/girl: We want a little boy and feel like its a boy, but honestly after doing a rotation through NICU and seeing babies the size of my hand, I HONESTLY just want full term and healthy 
Symptoms: extremely HAPPY! Tired, bloated, sore bbs and I used to cry at everything including commercials and now i REALLY cry at everything! haha*


----------



## mommy1985

I am due at June 13 with our surprise little bean!!!!!! go back for another ultrasound next week and will hopefully hear that gorgeous heartbeat:thumbup:


----------



## rowleypolie

great news just found out one of my best friends is also pregnant! we get to be bump buddies- how cool is that????


----------



## angel2010

brittany12 said:


> *Name: Brittany
> Age: 23 in December
> Location: South Carolina, USA
> Due date: June 14th, 2013 (as of now)
> Child number: 1
> Hoping for a boy/girl: We want a little boy and feel like its a boy, but honestly after doing a rotation through NICU and seeing babies the size of my hand, I HONESTLY just want full term and healthy
> Symptoms: extremely HAPPY! Tired, bloated, sore bbs and I used to cry at everything including commercials and now i REALLY cry at everything! haha*

Seriously, why can't I be extremely happy!!:growlmad: Stupid hormones.:gun:


----------



## StefNJunk

So much for not telling anyone yet! I knew he'd be first to crack! He told one of his friends tonight. I still think I'm going to wait, though. Did feel good to tell someone!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Mellie, that sucks :hugs:
I had a similar thing happen when DHs ex announced she was pregnant the day after I did and I felt like she was getting just as much love from DHs family as I was and to start with I totally resented her but after a while I stopped caring. I was carrying a baby. My baby.... That was so much more important than anything else. 

It's not always a bad thing to be preg at the same time as others though. Me, SIL, best mate, cousin and a close friend from work were all pregnant at the same time and due within 2 months of each other... It was kinda fun being able to share it. Took the pressure off too!


----------



## nzjade

Wow our thread has been moved! I just lay down for a little nap on the couch.... woke up 3 hours later! Oops. Hope my body doesn't think I have enough time to do this everyday!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Name: Lottie
Age: 27
Location: Newcastle upon Tyne
Due date: At a guess around 10th June
Child number: 2
Hoping for a boy/girl: Either! Just a happy healthy baby would be awesome
Symptoms: Nausea at random times of the day, sore boobies and sore nipples :blush:, easily irritated and feeling emotional at everything, impatient too (soooo long until my 12 week scan!)

Im going to tell my best friend at 8 weeks, and everyone else after scan when I know everything is ok. First Drs appointment on 22nd, hoping to have scan before Xmas :happydance: 

:flower:


----------



## shobbs

Ok ladies just been for my scan I'm measuring at 5 an a half weeks saw heartbeat. 

Also it's TWINS !!!!!!!!!

I'm in utter shock :) :) :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg more twins!!!! Congrats :D


----------



## nzjade

shobbs said:


> Ok ladies just been for my scan I'm measuring at 5 an a half weeks saw heartbeat.
> 
> Also it's TWINS !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm in utter shock :) :) :)

More twin June Bugs!!! Congrats! :) :flow: :flow:


----------



## kiwiana

shobbs said:


> Ok ladies just been for my scan I'm measuring at 5 an a half weeks saw heartbeat.
> 
> Also it's TWINS !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm in utter shock :) :) :)


OMG more TWINS!!! Congratulations!!!!

It seems so weird that in the UK they don't do anything, no bloods taken for hcg levels, no pregnancy test, no early scans. I am 6 weeks tomorrow and I haven't been to the GP because I know they wont do anything. I have referred myself to the hospital I want to go to and have an appointment on the 26th October. They won't do a scan then though, they wont do one until I'm between 11 and 14 weeks!!!


----------



## Logan's Mum

shobbs said:


> Ok ladies just been for my scan I'm measuring at 5 an a half weeks saw heartbeat.
> 
> Also it's TWINS !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm in utter shock :) :) :)

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## 28329

Yay, another set of twins. Congratulations!!


----------



## littlemiss84

More twins!! Congrats Shobbs :D


----------



## littlemiss84

Name: Karen
Age: 28
Location: Belfast, N.Ireland
Due date: 6th June
Child number: 1
Hoping for a boy/girl: Either
Symptoms: Not much so far, Im just exhausted and a little bit of nausea in the evening


----------



## Mizze

Heartbeat seen at 2nd emergency scan - :wohoo: having lost two at this stage I am over the moon :)

Congrats on the twins! 

Mizze xx


----------



## kiwiana

Mizze said:


> Heartbeat seen at 2nd emergency scan - :wohoo: having lost two at this stage I am over the moon :)
> 
> Congrats on the twins!
> 
> Mizze xx

That is fantastic news!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

That's fantastic mizze. Congratulations!!


----------



## jellybean87

wow, congrats on twins shobbs! :)

I'm glad it's not just me thats feeling moody (well I don't want others to feel like that but it makes me feel more normal!) I am so thrilled to be pregnant. But I just feel really low atm. I know whats adding to it, the house is a total mess. We are starting a massive clear out tomorrow which will make me feel better. How we are going to fit another child in this house I don't know! 

dd is unwell and been off school the last 2 days, so I haven't left the house. 

And my workplace are re-structuring so I am at risk of redundancy which is a big worry. And even if they do keep me it will be on a new contract of about 10hrs less a week so will loose about £250 a month, and I am confused about maternity pay. I will have been there just over 2yrs when baby is born, so I should be entitled to mat pay, but if i'm on a new contract will it count as only being employed by them since the new contract or my whole time there? Does anyone know where I can go to for advice? I'm not telling them i'm pregnant until after they have given me a new contract or until I have to by law depending which is first. I don't know if any of that made sense, lol. 

Also chocolate makes me sick!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats shobbs!! 

X x


----------



## shellgirl

Hip Hip Hooray for more twins! Congratulations Shobbs! :happydance:

Mizze, I am so happy your scan went well. That's fantastic! Such great posts to read this morning.

AFM~ I had just about the worst night sleep ever. Went to bed at 8pm (that's the latest I seem to be able to stay up these days) woke up at midnight, couldn't fall back asleep until 3:30am, woke up again at 5:30 when DH got up for work, fell asleep for a little bit and am now up for the day at 7 feeling very groggy. Sure hope I can work in a nap today.

The good news is I graduated to an appleseed today. Yay!


----------



## Mizze

jellybean87 said:


> wow, congrats on twins shobbs! :)
> 
> I'm glad it's not just me thats feeling moody (well I don't want others to feel like that but it makes me feel more normal!) I am so thrilled to be pregnant. But I just feel really low atm. I know whats adding to it, the house is a total mess. We are starting a massive clear out tomorrow which will make me feel better. How we are going to fit another child in this house I don't know!
> 
> dd is unwell and been off school the last 2 days, so I haven't left the house.
> 
> And my workplace are re-structuring so I am at risk of redundancy which is a big worry. And even if they do keep me it will be on a new contract of about 10hrs less a week so will loose about £250 a month, and I am confused about maternity pay. I* will have been there just over 2yrs when baby is born, so I should be entitled to mat pay, but if i'm on a new contract will it count as only being employed by them since the new contract or my whole time there?* Does anyone know where I can go to for advice? I'm not telling them i'm pregnant until after they have given me a new contract or until I have to by law depending which is first. I don't know if any of that made sense, lol.
> 
> Also chocolate makes me sick!!


The whole time - the contract of employment is irrelevant - you have been employed by them for 2 years - therefore you are entitled to the full maternity pay they offer. The direct gov site (below) says 

"_To qualify for SMP you must have been:

*employed by the same employer continuously *for at least 26 weeks into the 15th week before the week your baby is due (the qualifying week) 
earning on average an amount which at least equals the lower earnings limit which applies on the Saturday at the end of your qualifying week"_

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...amilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/index.htm

Apart from this site try your local CAB service 

HTH

Mizze


----------



## Mizze

shellgirl said:


> Hip Hip Hooray for more twins! Congratulations Shobbs! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze, I am so happy your scan went well. That's fantastic! Such great posts to read this morning.
> 
> *AFM~ I had just about the worst night sleep ever. Went to bed at 8pm (that's the latest I seem to be able to stay up these days) woke up at midnight, couldn't fall back asleep until 3:30am, woke up again at 5:30 when DH got up for work, fell asleep for a little bit and am now up for the day at 7 feeling very groggy. Sure hope I can work in a nap today*.
> 
> The good news is I graduated to an appleseed today. Yay!

Yay for appleseed - I hear you on hte lack of sleep -DH snored his head off all last night - I almost killed him - spent half the night on the settee - not fun at all!:wacko:

Mizze x


----------



## shellgirl

Mizze said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hip Hip Hooray for more twins! Congratulations Shobbs! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze, I am so happy your scan went well. That's fantastic! Such great posts to read this morning.
> 
> *AFM~ I had just about the worst night sleep ever. Went to bed at 8pm (that's the latest I seem to be able to stay up these days) woke up at midnight, couldn't fall back asleep until 3:30am, woke up again at 5:30 when DH got up for work, fell asleep for a little bit and am now up for the day at 7 feeling very groggy. Sure hope I can work in a nap today*.
> 
> The good news is I graduated to an appleseed today. Yay!
> 
> Yay for appleseed - I hear you on hte lack of sleep -DH snored his head off all last night - I almost killed him - spent half the night on the settee - not fun at all!:wacko:
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

Ahhh!!! The snoring! DH is a bad snorer too. I bought 32 deci earlplugs and I can still hear him and feel the bed vibrating. I can sleep through it if I'm already asleep, but can't fall asleep when he's going on like a lawn mower. I was on the couch for a bit too, but couldn't get comfy. I sure hope the restless night part of pregnancy passes soon, we're going to get enough of those when the babies come!


----------



## danielle1984

shobbs said:


> Ok ladies just been for my scan I'm measuring at 5 an a half weeks saw heartbeat.
> 
> Also it's TWINS !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm in utter shock :) :) :)

That's so cool! Congrats!


----------



## june2013

I'm due June 3rd with our first baby! I'm super excited but very nervous as I don't get my first ultrasound until the end of this trimester. Don't know how I'll wait, but trying to stay positive!! Good luck to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

shobbs said:


> Ok ladies just been for my scan I'm measuring at 5 an a half weeks saw heartbeat.
> 
> Also it's TWINS !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm in utter shock :) :) :)

Yay. More twins. Its so exciting


----------



## xxyjadexx

Woohoo congrats more twins!


----------



## 28329

This thread is full of great news today. Keep it coming ladies!


----------



## Mellie1988

Told my managing director and he's said congratulations....I was sooo worried about telling him, huge weight off my shoulders!! 

Yay! 

Also, happy 6 weeks to me, half way to 12 weeks!! 

X


----------



## Ghost

Mizze said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hip Hip Hooray for more twins! Congratulations Shobbs! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze, I am so happy your scan went well. That's fantastic! Such great posts to read this morning.
> 
> *AFM~ I had just about the worst night sleep ever. Went to bed at 8pm (that's the latest I seem to be able to stay up these days) woke up at midnight, couldn't fall back asleep until 3:30am, woke up again at 5:30 when DH got up for work, fell asleep for a little bit and am now up for the day at 7 feeling very groggy. Sure hope I can work in a nap today*.
> 
> The good news is I graduated to an appleseed today. Yay!
> 
> Yay for appleseed - I hear you on hte lack of sleep -DH snored his head off all last night - I almost killed him - spent half the night on the settee - not fun at all!:wacko:
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

 Hehe it's the opposite for me. I'm the snorer. Apparently you can hear me through walls. My partner has to resort to nudging me or pinching my nose to shut me up. I just get so relaxed when hes next to me :D


----------



## shellgirl

Mellie1988 said:


> Told my managing director and he's said congratulations....I was sooo worried about telling him, huge weight off my shoulders!!
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Also, happy 6 weeks to me, half way to 12 weeks!!
> 
> X

Happy halfway to 12 weeks Mellie! Hooray!


----------



## shellgirl

Ghost said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hip Hip Hooray for more twins! Congratulations Shobbs! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze, I am so happy your scan went well. That's fantastic! Such great posts to read this morning.
> 
> *AFM~ I had just about the worst night sleep ever. Went to bed at 8pm (that's the latest I seem to be able to stay up these days) woke up at midnight, couldn't fall back asleep until 3:30am, woke up again at 5:30 when DH got up for work, fell asleep for a little bit and am now up for the day at 7 feeling very groggy. Sure hope I can work in a nap today*.
> 
> The good news is I graduated to an appleseed today. Yay!
> 
> Yay for appleseed - I hear you on hte lack of sleep -DH snored his head off all last night - I almost killed him - spent half the night on the settee - not fun at all!:wacko:
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> Hehe it's the opposite for me. I'm the snorer. Apparently you can hear me through walls. My partner has to resort to nudging me or pinching my nose to shut me up. I just get so relaxed when hes next to me :DClick to expand...

Hahaha. I also nudge and pinch him. It's the only way to stop you guys!


----------



## StefNJunk

shellgirl said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hip Hip Hooray for more twins! Congratulations Shobbs! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze, I am so happy your scan went well. That's fantastic! Such great posts to read this morning.
> 
> *AFM~ I had just about the worst night sleep ever. Went to bed at 8pm (that's the latest I seem to be able to stay up these days) woke up at midnight, couldn't fall back asleep until 3:30am, woke up again at 5:30 when DH got up for work, fell asleep for a little bit and am now up for the day at 7 feeling very groggy. Sure hope I can work in a nap today*.
> 
> The good news is I graduated to an appleseed today. Yay!
> 
> Yay for appleseed - I hear you on hte lack of sleep -DH snored his head off all last night - I almost killed him - spent half the night on the settee - not fun at all!:wacko:
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh!!! The snoring! DH is a bad snorer too. I bought 32 deci earlplugs and I can still hear him and feel the bed vibrating. I can sleep through it if I'm already asleep, but can't fall asleep when he's going on like a lawn mower. I was on the couch for a bit too, but couldn't get comfy. I sure hope the restless night part of pregnancy passes soon, we're going to get enough of those when the babies come!Click to expand...

I'm lucky enough that my OH doesn't snore unless he's sick, but he does snooze his alarm. A LOT. It goes off every 9 minutes when he snoozes it, and today he snoozed it from 3am-6am. He doesn't technically have to be to work till 7, but he usually tries to go in early. But 3 hours of the alarm going off every 9 minutes... I felt like stabbing something!


----------



## shellgirl

StefNJunk said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hip Hip Hooray for more twins! Congratulations Shobbs! :happydance:
> 
> Mizze, I am so happy your scan went well. That's fantastic! Such great posts to read this morning.
> 
> *AFM~ I had just about the worst night sleep ever. Went to bed at 8pm (that's the latest I seem to be able to stay up these days) woke up at midnight, couldn't fall back asleep until 3:30am, woke up again at 5:30 when DH got up for work, fell asleep for a little bit and am now up for the day at 7 feeling very groggy. Sure hope I can work in a nap today*.
> 
> The good news is I graduated to an appleseed today. Yay!
> 
> Yay for appleseed - I hear you on hte lack of sleep -DH snored his head off all last night - I almost killed him - spent half the night on the settee - not fun at all!:wacko:
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh!!! The snoring! DH is a bad snorer too. I bought 32 deci earlplugs and I can still hear him and feel the bed vibrating. I can sleep through it if I'm already asleep, but can't fall asleep when he's going on like a lawn mower. I was on the couch for a bit too, but couldn't get comfy. I sure hope the restless night part of pregnancy passes soon, we're going to get enough of those when the babies come!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lucky enough that my OH doesn't snore unless he's sick, but he does snooze his alarm. A LOT. It goes off every 9 minutes when he snoozes it, and today he snoozed it from 3am-6am. He doesn't technically have to be to work till 7, but he usually tries to go in early. But 3 hours of the alarm going off every 9 minutes... I felt like stabbing something!Click to expand...

3 HOURS???!!!! That would not fly with me! My DH does snoozes for 45 mins and that drives me nuts.


----------



## StefNJunk

Right! And it always seems to happen on nights when I'm actually able to sleep... well so much for that! The nights when I'm already awake at the time his alarm goes off he gets up with little to no snoozing.


----------



## rowleypolie

any weird dreams yet?? I had a weird one last night- honestly its one i have periodically so I guess its reoccurring- I am pulling sticky and stretchy gum out of my mouth- its stuck all over my teeth and the more i pull the more there is I need to pull off my teeth- so weird- should look it up and see what it means


----------



## nessaw

congrats shobbs and mizze.

am a bit more awake today.bofy back from going up north for a couple of days.woke me up at one trued his luck and all i could think was i need a wee!!then i couldn't get back to sleep.but eventualky slept til my alarm which i was pleased about.

happy friday all x


----------



## anneliese

I'm a bit worried now because went to the bathroom earlier and saw a tiny bit of red blood earlier on the toilet paper. It's really only in my CM and it was a tiny amount, only a few needle points worth, but it still worries me. I also felt a tiny bit crampy a couple times throughout the day today. A week ago I also had really light bleeding that was red, but it pretty much cleared itself up after a couple hours and returned to the brown CM I've been getting for about a week now. I'm wondering if I see any more red blood should I go to the hospital? I everything is ok :(


----------



## Ghost

Glad to hear it Nessaw, I'm hoping for a lovely lie in tomorrow. I've been waking up for a wee every night recently. Usually in agony because ive been sleeping on my tummy with a full bladder. Ah well Hopefully tonight I'll sleep better. Lol I think thats how I got in the situation, Men. *tuts* I don't get why they arent exhausted in the middle of the night themselves D:


----------



## 28329

I had a strange dream last night. I dreamt my sister announced she was 20 weeks pregnant even though she'd had no sex for a year. Was silly but i got quite annoyed in my dream!


----------



## libbyam2003

anneliese - good luck, some ppl do spot in pregnancy... fx'd!

Yup, I've had weird dreams. Like having a speech to do but not being prepared or supposed to be in a race but don't even know where the course starts. Apparently my brain is worrying that I am uprepared!!


----------



## Ghost

anneliese said:


> I'm a bit worried now because went to the bathroom earlier and saw a tiny bit of red blood earlier on the toilet paper. It's really only in my CM and it was a tiny amount, only a few needle points worth, but it still worries me. I also felt a tiny bit crampy a couple times throughout the day today. A week ago I also had really light bleeding that was red, but it pretty much cleared itself up after a couple hours and returned to the brown CM I've been getting for about a week now. I'm wondering if I see any more red blood should I go to the hospital? I everything is ok :(

I've heard its normal but If its stressing you out then go to the hospital If its just you being worried then they'll understand and It wont do any harm.


----------



## libbyam2003

For those expecting #2 or more.... and that have room for all the kids to have their own rooms if you wanted... anyone planning to have them share a room?? Considering it so that they can keep all their toys in the playroom to share so they could play together. And easier to keep their bedroom clean then... and I could straighten the play room when they nap etc! But how does it work when 2 years apart... and what if different genders... and at what age would they hate it...

we have a bonus room we could put toys in.. but upstairs so I have to monitor closely and a lot of times I need to be downstairs. Think it'll be a long while before oldest will want to go upstairs alone and also for that to be safe!


----------



## Mizze

annalise - its very normal but if it stresses you then speak to your MW and see if you can get an appt with your early pregnancy unit. I had the same thing last week and had my scan today - good news which has made me feel so much better xxx 

Mizze xx


----------



## StefNJunk

Gave in... told one of my closest friends. She suggested I wait until I'm 3 months to tell anyone (it's a cultural thing for her apparently). That seems like soooo long!


----------



## jellybean87

Thanks mizze that really helps :)


----------



## rowleypolie

libbyam2003 said:


> For those expecting #2 or more.... and that have room for all the kids to have their own rooms if you wanted... anyone planning to have them share a room?? Considering it so that they can keep all their toys in the playroom to share so they could play together. And easier to keep their bedroom clean then... and I could straighten the play room when they nap etc! But how does it work when 2 years apart... and what if different genders... and at what age would they hate it...
> 
> we have a bonus room we could put toys in.. but upstairs so I have to monitor closely and a lot of times I need to be downstairs. Think it'll be a long while before oldest will want to go upstairs alone and also for that to be safe!

My girls shared a room for the first year or so- I thought it would be hard because the baby would wake the toddler- but it didnt cause any trouble. My girls are 2 1/2 years apart- So we moved to a bigger place and now i am expecting #3- I am going to get the girls in the same room again- and now that they are older I expect it will go wonderfully!


----------



## rowleypolie

anneliese said:


> I'm a bit worried now because went to the bathroom earlier and saw a tiny bit of red blood earlier on the toilet paper. It's really only in my CM and it was a tiny amount, only a few needle points worth, but it still worries me. I also felt a tiny bit crampy a couple times throughout the day today. A week ago I also had really light bleeding that was red, but it pretty much cleared itself up after a couple hours and returned to the brown CM I've been getting for about a week now. I'm wondering if I see any more red blood should I go to the hospital? I everything is ok :(

It could be nothing at all- but I would still go into the doc- not emergency but call and see if there is an appointment- they will call it a threatened MC depending on where you live- and do a scan- and put you on a watched list- but its better to know whats going on than worry about it- I went in with my #2 pregnancy because of bleeding- and it didnt work out well for me- but alot of times it is nothing, have them check your RH- I am neg and DH is positive- lost the baby due to the difference- my 3rd preg- my DD has A neg blood- so thats why I never had trouble with her


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Logan's Mum said:


> Name: Lottie
> Age: 27
> Location: Newcastle upon Tyne
> Due date: At a guess around 10th June
> Child number: 2
> Hoping for a boy/girl: Either! Just a happy healthy baby would be awesome
> Symptoms: Nausea at random times of the day, sore boobies and sore nipples :blush:, easily irritated and feeling emotional at everything, impatient too (soooo long until my 12 week scan!)
> 
> Im going to tell my best friend at 8 weeks, and everyone else after scan when I know everything is ok. First Drs appointment on 22nd, hoping to have scan before Xmas :happydance:
> 
> :flower:

Hi! I've never met a Lottie! We called our little girl Lottie, I love it! A few people commented saying it was a lovely name for a baby/child but not so much for a grown up! Rude people grrrrr
How are you finding being a grown up Lottie!? :)


----------



## nessaw

i dreamt i was at a school reunion and ordered a massive glass of wine.woke up panicking that i'd drunk it!!


----------



## Carly.C

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Logan's Mum said:
> 
> 
> Name: Lottie
> Age: 27
> Location: Newcastle upon Tyne
> Due date: At a guess around 10th June
> Child number: 2
> Hoping for a boy/girl: Either! Just a happy healthy baby would be awesome
> Symptoms: Nausea at random times of the day, sore boobies and sore nipples :blush:, easily irritated and feeling emotional at everything, impatient too (soooo long until my 12 week scan!)
> 
> Im going to tell my best friend at 8 weeks, and everyone else after scan when I know everything is ok. First Drs appointment on 22nd, hoping to have scan before Xmas :happydance:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hi! I've never met a Lottie! We called our little girl Lottie, I love it! A few people commented saying it was a lovely name for a baby/child but not so much for a grown up! Rude people grrrrr
> How are you finding being a grown up Lottie!? :)Click to expand...

I love the name Lottie. A friend used to have a cat called Lottie and I always thought it sounded really feminine and pretty. Good choice in names x


----------



## nessaw

hope everythings ok annaliese.x


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

libbyam2003 said:


> For those expecting #2 or more.... and that have room for all the kids to have their own rooms if you wanted... anyone planning to have them share a room?? Considering it so that they can keep all their toys in the playroom to share so they could play together. And easier to keep their bedroom clean then... and I could straighten the play room when they nap etc! But how does it work when 2 years apart... and what if different genders... and at what age would they hate it...
> 
> we have a bonus room we could put toys in.. but upstairs so I have to monitor closely and a lot of times I need to be downstairs. Think it'll be a long while before oldest will want to go upstairs alone and also for that to be safe!

I shared with my sister who is two years younger than me. It was absolutely fine until I started high school when I turned cocky and thought I was all grown up! Haha

If I have another she will defo be sharing with Lottie and have a separate play room. If I have a boy I will keep them in their own rooms I think, I don't want any arguments about pink and blue haha


----------



## 28329

This baby will share with my DD until they're a bit older. We'd have to move for them to have seperate rooms. That will be difficult seeing as we got my daughter into a different school in september to be closer to home. If this baby is a girl sharing wont be a problem.


----------



## Logan's Mum

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Logan's Mum said:
> 
> 
> Name: Lottie
> Age: 27
> Location: Newcastle upon Tyne
> Due date: At a guess around 10th June
> Child number: 2
> Hoping for a boy/girl: Either! Just a happy healthy baby would be awesome
> Symptoms: Nausea at random times of the day, sore boobies and sore nipples :blush:, easily irritated and feeling emotional at everything, impatient too (soooo long until my 12 week scan!)
> 
> Im going to tell my best friend at 8 weeks, and everyone else after scan when I know everything is ok. First Drs appointment on 22nd, hoping to have scan before Xmas :happydance:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hi! I've never met a Lottie! We called our little girl Lottie, I love it! A few people commented saying it was a lovely name for a baby/child but not so much for a grown up! Rude people grrrrr
> How are you finding being a grown up Lottie!? :)Click to expand...

I'm not grown up :rofl: and its a lovely name for your daughter! People grow in to names, when she's older she will suit nothing else than being a Lottie. I want to call beanie Eric if a boy and people have said its an old mans name, well that old man would have been a baby at some point so of course it suits babies :haha:


----------



## rowleypolie

Logan's Mum said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logan's Mum said:
> 
> 
> Name: Lottie
> Age: 27
> Location: Newcastle upon Tyne
> Due date: At a guess around 10th June
> Child number: 2
> Hoping for a boy/girl: Either! Just a happy healthy baby would be awesome
> Symptoms: Nausea at random times of the day, sore boobies and sore nipples :blush:, easily irritated and feeling emotional at everything, impatient too (soooo long until my 12 week scan!)
> 
> Im going to tell my best friend at 8 weeks, and everyone else after scan when I know everything is ok. First Drs appointment on 22nd, hoping to have scan before Xmas :happydance:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hi! I've never met a Lottie! We called our little girl Lottie, I love it! A few people commented saying it was a lovely name for a baby/child but not so much for a grown up! Rude people grrrrr
> How are you finding being a grown up Lottie!? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not grown up :rofl: and its a lovely name for your daughter! People grow in to names, when she's older she will suit nothing else than being a Lottie. I want to call beanie Eric if a boy and people have said its an old mans name, well that old man would have been a baby at some point so of course it suits babies :haha:Click to expand...

so true! I have a friend who named her little girl brenda- It sounds much more like a grown up name than a little girl- but it fits her perfectly- and its cute enough to fit for a little one and a middle aged woman
My daughter is Kayla- I worry its too much a young persons name- but i love her name- and its too late to change it now :)


----------



## 28329

Kayla is a beautiful name!!


----------



## danielle1984

Got my u/s today and got to see this. I'm super happy it's not an ectopic, the baby is at the right place. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Ultrason.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Great to see more twins on the way. Twins run in my husbands family and his sister has 11 month old twins. 
Am having very vivid dreams lately. No ms yet and I had it quite bad on 1st baby so not sure if that's a good sign? Anyone else have morn sickness on their first but nothing yet on this one?


----------



## danielle1984

2011Maybebaby said:


> Great to see more twins on the way. Twins run in my husbands family and his sister has 11 month old twins.
> Am having very vivid dreams lately. No ms yet and I had it quite bad on 1st baby so not sure if that's a good sign? Anyone else have morn sickness on their first but nothing yet on this one?

at how many weeks does m/s usually hit?


----------



## Lisasmith

danielle1984 said:


> Got my u/s today and got to see this. I'm super happy it's not an ectopic, the baby is at the right place. :cloud9:

Lovely picture xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Yay glad everything is in the right place Danielle! 

My MS hit at 5 weeks 4 days and is in ful force from yesterday! 

x


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Logan's Mum said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logan's Mum said:
> 
> 
> Name: Lottie
> Age: 27
> Location: Newcastle upon Tyne
> Due date: At a guess around 10th June
> Child number: 2
> Hoping for a boy/girl: Either! Just a happy healthy baby would be awesome
> Symptoms: Nausea at random times of the day, sore boobies and sore nipples :blush:, easily irritated and feeling emotional at everything, impatient too (soooo long until my 12 week scan!)
> 
> Im going to tell my best friend at 8 weeks, and everyone else after scan when I know everything is ok. First Drs appointment on 22nd, hoping to have scan before Xmas :happydance:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hi! I've never met a Lottie! We called our little girl Lottie, I love it! A few people commented saying it was a lovely name for a baby/child but not so much for a grown up! Rude people grrrrr
> How are you finding being a grown up Lottie!? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not grown up :rofl: and its a lovely name for your daughter! People grow in to names, when she's older she will suit nothing else than being a Lottie. I want to call beanie Eric if a boy and people have said its an old mans name, well that old man would have been a baby at some point so of course it suits babies :haha:Click to expand...

I know 2 baby Eric's! They are very cool dudes and the name really suits a child I think. My nephew is Seth and everybody said the same about his name but after a day it just felt right


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

2011Maybebaby said:


> Great to see more twins on the way. Twins run in my husbands family and his sister has 11 month old twins.
> Am having very vivid dreams lately. No ms yet and I had it quite bad on 1st baby so not sure if that's a good sign? Anyone else have morn sickness on their first but nothing yet on this one?

I had it bad with my last pregnancy right from day one till 16 weeks. I had nothing yet this pregnancy, no ms or sore boobs which were a killer last time. It is worrying me but I could just be very lucky!? Or carrying a boy and that's why I feel different as my last was a girl? But I don't think it has a gender yet does it???


----------



## shellgirl

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Logan's Mum said:
> 
> 
> Name: Lottie
> Age: 27
> Location: Newcastle upon Tyne
> Due date: At a guess around 10th June
> Child number: 2
> Hoping for a boy/girl: Either! Just a happy healthy baby would be awesome
> Symptoms: Nausea at random times of the day, sore boobies and sore nipples :blush:, easily irritated and feeling emotional at everything, impatient too (soooo long until my 12 week scan!)
> 
> Im going to tell my best friend at 8 weeks, and everyone else after scan when I know everything is ok. First Drs appointment on 22nd, hoping to have scan before Xmas :happydance:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hi! I've never met a Lottie! We called our little girl Lottie, I love it! A few people commented saying it was a lovely name for a baby/child but not so much for a grown up! Rude people grrrrr
> How are you finding being a grown up Lottie!? :)Click to expand...

My grandma's name was Lottie and she was the most beautiful and wonderful woman in my life. I've thought about naming our baby Lottie if it is a girl.


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Oh not sure about the gender thing?? I have a boy so was thinking the same. Maybe this is a girl or am really lucky this time. It's crazy but am wishing I was a tiny bit sick just to settle these worries! :wacko:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

shellgirl said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logan's Mum said:
> 
> 
> Name: Lottie
> Age: 27
> Location: Newcastle upon Tyne
> Due date: At a guess around 10th June
> Child number: 2
> Hoping for a boy/girl: Either! Just a happy healthy baby would be awesome
> Symptoms: Nausea at random times of the day, sore boobies and sore nipples :blush:, easily irritated and feeling emotional at everything, impatient too (soooo long until my 12 week scan!)
> 
> Im going to tell my best friend at 8 weeks, and everyone else after scan when I know everything is ok. First Drs appointment on 22nd, hoping to have scan before Xmas :happydance:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hi! I've never met a Lottie! We called our little girl Lottie, I love it! A few people commented saying it was a lovely name for a baby/child but not so much for a grown up! Rude people grrrrr
> How are you finding being a grown up Lottie!? :)Click to expand...
> 
> My grandma's name was Lottie and she was the most beautiful and wonderful woman in my life. I've thought about naming our baby Lottie if it is a girl.Click to expand...

It was actually the most popular name one year in the 1800's! I found it when I was researching old fashioned names as I love them. I like that its not very common anymore. My nan is Elsie-May and if this pregnancy turns out to be a little girl then that's what she will be named. Grandmas are the best aren't they! :)


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> Got my u/s today and got to see this. I'm super happy it's not an ectopic, the baby is at the right place. :cloud9:

Yay!!! So happy it went well and that's a great pic of your little bean!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

2011Maybebaby said:


> Oh not sure about the gender thing?? I have a boy so was thinking the same. Maybe this is a girl or am really lucky this time. It's crazy but am wishing I was a tiny bit sick just to settle these worries! :wacko:

Haha me too, I got excited because I felt sick earlier then realised I hadn't eaten allllll day! I feel back to normal now I've eaten dam it!


----------



## anneliese

I ended up going to the hospital and they gave me a vaginal ultrasound and said they didn't see anything, but to take a blood test on Monday and then two days later to see if my numbers are doubling. I read that at this stage it's normal to not see anything on an ultrasound, but after seeing Danielle's picture it's getting me a little down :(


----------



## brittany12

Looks like its over before it even got started. :cry: started bleeding today went to ER levels were only 17. They think I was only a little over 4 weeks saw nothing on ultrasound.

Good luck to yall and h&h 8 months


----------



## shobbs

danielle1984 said:


> Got my u/s today and got to see this. I'm super happy it's not an ectopic, the baby is at the right place. :cloud9:


Did you see heartbeat??


----------



## shellgirl

Anneleise & Brittany, I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

shobbs said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Got my u/s today and got to see this. I'm super happy it's not an ectopic, the baby is at the right place. :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Did you see heartbeat??Click to expand...

I don't know :dohh:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Oh no girls I'm so sorry, its so unfair :(


----------



## danielle1984

Anneliese and Brittany, I'm really sorry to hear.


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Got my u/s today and got to see this. I'm super happy it's not an ectopic, the baby is at the right place. :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Did you see heartbeat??Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know :dohh:Click to expand...

I think it would still be early to see the heartbeat as it usually pops up at 6 weeks. My doc won't do a scan prior to 6 weeks b/c she said you won't see one before that. Are you getting another one next week?


----------



## danielle1984

shellgirl said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Got my u/s today and got to see this. I'm super happy it's not an ectopic, the baby is at the right place. :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Did you see heartbeat??Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it would still be early to see the heartbeat as it usually pops up at 6 weeks. My doc won't do a scan prior to 6 weeks b/c she said you won't see one before that. Are you getting another one next week?Click to expand...

I doubt it. My obgyn will call me next week with results of the u/s but I already know the news. She mention she will let me know then what is next.


----------



## Julesillini8

:


brittany12 said:


> Looks like its over before it even got started. :cry: started bleeding today went to ER levels were only 17. They think I was only a little over 4 weeks saw nothing on ultrasound.
> 
> Good luck to yall and h&h 8 months

:hug:
Sorry to hear this news. Hang in there...


----------



## anneliese

sorry to hear what? I haven't really got any bad news yet.. I think it's more common than not to not see something this early, or at least I hope..


----------



## 28329

Oh brittany, i'm so sorry. There is no words that i can say that will make you feel better. I hope you find some peace from this horrible situation.


----------



## danielle1984

anneliese said:


> sorry to hear what? I haven't really got any bad news yet.. I think it's more common than not to not see something this early, or at least I hope..

that they couldn't see anything yet. I bet you will tho, are you getting another one soon? Like you said, maybe it's early. :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

anneliese said:


> sorry to hear what? I haven't really got any bad news yet.. I think it's more common than not to not see something this early, or at least I hope..

Sorry they didn't see anything. It's early days though. It's not uncommon, you're right. Pretty sure i was 6+4 last time before they could see a sac, yolk and tiny fetal pole. 

I had some spotting today. Its gone since I stopped to relax though. Seemed to come about after walking around the shops for 4-5hrs so I think im gonna try taking it easy and slow down a bit. 

Told MIL today too.... She immediately asked if I should be carrying my 18 month old. Um, well I'm not spending the next few months refusing to cuddle him!


----------



## NDH

Congrats on the other set of twins and those who have had scans! Sorry to hear about Brittney's angel :(


----------



## NDH

CottlestonPie said:


> Told MIL today too.... She immediately asked if I should be carrying my 18 month old. Um, well I'm not spending the next few months refusing to cuddle him!

My mom scolded me yesterday for carrying three grocery bag into the house :dohh:


----------



## msp_teen

Did the thread move??

...nevermind me, just noticed it did!


----------



## msp_teen

danielle1984 said:


> Got my u/s today and got to see this. I'm super happy it's not an ectopic, the baby is at the right place. :cloud9:

Congrats:happydance:! I just knew everything would be fine!


----------



## nessaw

so sorry brittany.x


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi all - I got my second beta today and the numbers look good - 229 from 50 three days ago (I'm only dpo 15). I did go in yesterday but then had to leave for work b/c the lab was so backed up, the wait was over an hour! Grrrr. This is one of the top hospitals in the nation, oh well. My progesterone was 37.9 I'm thrilled but still very cautious. I had a m/c two years ago @ 6 weeks, so nothing is going to make me feel better except time. I'm very happy thought!:happydance::happydance::happydance: The due date for this little bean is June 20th. Anyone else have that same date so we can be bump buddies?


----------



## ttcnewb

Our due date seems to be either 18th or 21st it's different on each calculator!


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Sorry to hear that Brittany.

Kbrain cool that ur numbers are up. We don't get beta or bloods done here in Ireland but have my first doc appoint on Mon and early scan in two weeks so am hoping all is ok at those.


----------



## anneliese

CottlestonPie said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> sorry to hear what? I haven't really got any bad news yet.. I think it's more common than not to not see something this early, or at least I hope..
> 
> Sorry they didn't see anything. It's early days though. It's not uncommon, you're right. Pretty sure i was 6+4 last time before they could see a sac, yolk and tiny fetal pole.
> 
> I had some spotting today. Its gone since I stopped to relax though. Seemed to come about after walking around the shops for 4-5hrs so I think im gonna try taking it easy and slow down a bit.
> 
> Told MIL today too.... She immediately asked if I should be carrying my 18 month old. Um, well I'm not spending the next few months refusing to cuddle him!Click to expand...

Sorry (and to Danielle) what I said sounded a bit harsh, I just thought you guys were already assuming the worst and didn't want my baby doomed before we knew if anything was really wrong lol. I don't have another scan planned, just the two blood tests and if the numbers are doubling it will make me feel a lot more content even if I can't get another scan right away. I'd rather wait a couple weeks for a scan anyway so I can be sure to see something on it


----------



## shellgirl

KBrain3377 said:


> Hi all - I got my second beta today and the numbers look good - 229 from 50 three days ago (I'm only dpo 15). I did go in yesterday but then had to leave for work b/c the lab was so backed up, the wait was over an hour! Grrrr. This is one of the top hospitals in the nation, oh well. My progesterone was 37.9 I'm thrilled but still very cautious. I had a m/c two years ago @ 6 weeks, so nothing is going to make me feel better except time. I'm very happy thought!:happydance::happydance::happydance: The due date for this little bean is June 20th. Anyone else have that same date so we can be bump buddies?

I'm June 14th and we're both in Chicago! Were you at University of Chicago or Northwestern? I know what you mean about time. I had a m/c in June and am so nervous even though my numbers are great too. Have my first u/s on the 23rd so I expect I will feel better after I see a heartbeat. That will prob give you some relief too. When is your first u/s?


----------



## abcd1234baby

Finally got my blood test done this morning. HCG BETA count was 11,956.21. Think this is in the normal range for 5-6 weeks although everything I look at online gives me different ranges!


----------



## Lisasmith

That's a bloody good number!


----------



## pink mum

i had an ultrasound today n it showed gestational sac only of 4 wks,and by dates i am 6 wks 4days,m worried


----------



## xxyjadexx

Have they asked you to go back for another scan in a few days?


----------



## shellgirl

pink mum said:


> i had an ultrasound today n it showed gestational sac only of 4 wks,and by dates i am 6 wks 4days,m worried

Pink mum, I'm sorry. I hope your dates are just off and that everything is fine.


----------



## pink mum

ya they asked me to repeat it after 2 weeks,n gave me progestron,but m not donna take it,will take folic acid an will wait n watch


----------



## Lisasmith

Not being insensitive or anything but why won't you use the progesterone? Just curious :) I hope everything is fine xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hopefully all will be fine


----------



## pink mum

wat u ppl suggest should i take progestrone?


----------



## Mellie1988

Hope all is fine and baby has caught up at ur next scan Pink Mum! 

x


----------



## NDH

Pink, is it possible they meant gestational age was 4 weeks? That would still put you at the correct dates. My scan info had gestational age as 4w2d when I was 6w2d (said that on the scan info too).

Got my hcg from Tuesday - 18,000+ at 6w2s! (Only blood test I had done).


----------



## pink mum

ya gestational age was 4wks,but no yolk sac n fetal pole


----------



## pink mum

thank u girls for ur support.so sweet of u gals,remember me in ur prayers


----------



## NDH

Do you know for sure when you ovulated? I wasn't sure at all when I did (went to gp after second missed period) and it turns out I ovulated 3 weeks late. So glad I didn't go in right away or I'd have been given negative results!


----------



## 28329

Pink mum. I hope you've just got your dates wrong and ovulated later than you think. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Stillwait78

pink mum said:


> wat u ppl suggest should i take progestrone?

Regarding progesterone - It is your choice. I am on it as I have had 2 previous losses. So far so good for me - this is the furthest I have gotten before with my pregnancies.


----------



## pink mum

i normally ovulate on day 17,but i dunno about the last cycle ovulation day,but gals when i missed my period after 2days i did bhcg it came back 351,


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm due on June 21st


----------



## Kendi

All the best to us all, it is God who watches over HIS creation especially when He has allowed the knitting in the womb, so we remain hopefull and encouraged that all will be well with us and our unborn babies over the remaining gestational months and beyond.


----------



## xxyjadexx

pink mum said:


> wat u ppl suggest should i take progestrone?

I would take it if the doctor told me to but it's your decision


----------



## Kellya009

Baby just graduated from orange seed to sweet pea according to what to expect app :). Yay we have a sweet pea!!!


----------



## Medzi

Hi ladies! Hoping I can join you :) I found out I was pregnant a week ago and am 5 weeks, 1 day today. I'm due June 14th. We are very excited! We lost our first in January so really trying to be positive that we have a sticky bean! I don't get blood taken until 10 more days (seems forever!) and I'll get the results on the 26th. Also have a dating scan on November 9th. It seems so far away!


----------



## 28329

Medzi you've joined us. Yay. How are you feeling?


----------



## twilightgeek

i'm another angel hun :/


----------



## 28329

Oh no twilightgeek. I am so sorry. There is just no words!!


----------



## KBrain3377

shellgirl said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - I got my second beta today and the numbers look good - 229 from 50 three days ago (I'm only dpo 15). I did go in yesterday but then had to leave for work b/c the lab was so backed up, the wait was over an hour! Grrrr. This is one of the top hospitals in the nation, oh well. My progesterone was 37.9 I'm thrilled but still very cautious. I had a m/c two years ago @ 6 weeks, so nothing is going to make me feel better except time. I'm very happy thought!:happydance::happydance::happydance: The due date for this little bean is June 20th. Anyone else have that same date so we can be bump buddies?
> 
> I'm June 14th and we're both in Chicago! Were you at University of Chicago or Northwestern? I know what you mean about time. I had a m/c in June and am so nervous even though my numbers are great too. Have my first u/s on the 23rd so I expect I will feel better after I see a heartbeat. That will prob give you some relief too. When is your first u/s?Click to expand...

Hi Shellgirl, nice to see someone else from Chicago on here! I go to Northwestern downtown, how about you? I work downtown and live in Roscoe Village, so it's a convenient location for me. My scan is on the 28th - we should see the heartbeat at the point, and you're right - if all goes ok then I probably could relax a little at that point. GL to you too!


----------



## NDH

So sorry twilight geek :(


----------



## nessaw

sorry twilight geek x


----------



## nessaw

welcome medzi.

just been at a family do and busting to tell everyone but holding on til 12wk scan!


----------



## 28329

That must have been so difficult to hold it in!!
A few family members know but they know that we was told we needed ivf and we've had 3 losses. It would be too hard on us if the worst was to happen and we didn't have people there for us.


----------



## shellgirl

twilightgeek said:


> i'm another angel hun :/

I'm so sorry twilight. Prayers are with you :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

KBrain3377 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - I got my second beta today and the numbers look good - 229 from 50 three days ago (I'm only dpo 15). I did go in yesterday but then had to leave for work b/c the lab was so backed up, the wait was over an hour! Grrrr. This is one of the top hospitals in the nation, oh well. My progesterone was 37.9 I'm thrilled but still very cautious. I had a m/c two years ago @ 6 weeks, so nothing is going to make me feel better except time. I'm very happy thought!:happydance::happydance::happydance: The due date for this little bean is June 20th. Anyone else have that same date so we can be bump buddies?
> 
> I'm June 14th and we're both in Chicago! Were you at University of Chicago or Northwestern? I know what you mean about time. I had a m/c in June and am so nervous even though my numbers are great too. Have my first u/s on the 23rd so I expect I will feel better after I see a heartbeat. That will prob give you some relief too. When is your first u/s?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Shellgirl, nice to see someone else from Chicago on here! I go to Northwestern downtown, how about you? I work downtown and live in Roscoe Village, so it's a convenient location for me. My scan is on the 28th - we should see the heartbeat at the point, and you're right - if all goes ok then I probably could relax a little at that point. GL to you too!Click to expand...

I'm Northwestern as well. Perhaps we will be battling it out for a hospital room come June! I live in the Gold Goast and work in River West, so it's most convenient for me as well. I so can't wait for the scan!!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

twilightgeek said:


> i'm another angel hun :/

So sorry huni :hugs::flower:


----------



## Lisaloo82

nessaw said:


> welcome medzi.
> 
> just been at a family do and busting to tell everyone but holding on til 12wk scan!

Wow that must have taken some will power! All my family know, we've been TTC so long I was too excited x


----------



## msp_teen

twilightgeek said:


> i'm another angel hun :/

I'm so sorry about this Hun!!!!


----------



## Ycantigetpg

So sorry twilight geek :( xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

shobbs said:


> Ok ladies just been for my scan I'm measuring at 5 an a half weeks saw heartbeat.
> 
> Also it's TWINS !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm in utter shock :) :) :)

Massive congrats. Awesome news x:cloud9:


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Sorry to hear that Twilight geek :sad1:


----------



## 28329

How are all you ladies spending your weekend? Mine has been relaxed watching dvd's and napping!


----------



## msp_teen

28329 said:


> How are all you ladies spending your weekend? Mine has been relaxed watching dvd's and napping!

I've been relaxing as well, went to my local flea market and walked around for a bit, then IHOP I've been craving pancakes! Then went home and slept for a few hours. Now I'm just leaving Walmart. On the way home at the moment! 

Congratulations shobbs on the twins!!!!


----------



## 28329

All i want to do is sleep! Never slept so much in my life.


----------



## msp_teen

28329 said:


> All i want to do is sleep! Never slept so much in my life.

My sleeping schedule is backwards right now, I love sleeping during the day, but at night I wake up about 5-6 times! I have had some of the best naps these past few days during the afternoon! I have bad fatigue as well, I can't walk around for too long without feeling drained!


----------



## angel2010

shobbs said:


> Ok ladies just been for my scan I'm measuring at 5 an a half weeks saw heartbeat.
> 
> Also it's TWINS !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm in utter shock :) :) :)

Congrats!!!!



Mizze said:


> Heartbeat seen at 2nd emergency scan - :wohoo: having lost two at this stage I am over the moon :)
> 
> Congrats on the twins!
> 
> Mizze xx

That is great news!



jellybean87 said:


> wow, congrats on twins shobbs! :)
> 
> I'm glad it's not just me thats feeling moody (well I don't want others to feel like that but it makes me feel more normal!) I am so thrilled to be pregnant. But I just feel really low atm. I know whats adding to it, the house is a total mess. We are starting a massive clear out tomorrow which will make me feel better. How we are going to fit another child in this house I don't know!
> 
> dd is unwell and been off school the last 2 days, so I haven't left the house.
> 
> And my workplace are re-structuring so I am at risk of redundancy which is a big worry. And even if they do keep me it will be on a new contract of about 10hrs less a week so will loose about £250 a month, and I am confused about maternity pay. I will have been there just over 2yrs when baby is born, so I should be entitled to mat pay, but if i'm on a new contract will it count as only being employed by them since the new contract or my whole time there? Does anyone know where I can go to for advice? I'm not telling them i'm pregnant until after they have given me a new contract or until I have to by law depending which is first. I don't know if any of that made sense, lol.
> 
> Also chocolate makes me sick!!

I would think the new contract wouldn't change how long you were actually employed with the company.



libbyam2003 said:


> For those expecting #2 or more.... and that have room for all the kids to have their own rooms if you wanted... anyone planning to have them share a room?? Considering it so that they can keep all their toys in the playroom to share so they could play together. And easier to keep their bedroom clean then... and I could straighten the play room when they nap etc! But how does it work when 2 years apart... and what if different genders... and at what age would they hate it...
> 
> we have a bonus room we could put toys in.. but upstairs so I have to monitor closely and a lot of times I need to be downstairs. Think it'll be a long while before oldest will want to go upstairs alone and also for that to be safe!

We currently have a three bedroom, but one is used as a play room. After this baby is born we hope to move either into a 4 bedroom or a home with a basement or second living area. 



2011Maybebaby said:


> Great to see more twins on the way. Twins run in my husbands family and his sister has 11 month old twins.
> Am having very vivid dreams lately. No ms yet and I had it quite bad on 1st baby so not sure if that's a good sign? Anyone else have morn sickness on their first but nothing yet on this one?

I had a small case of ms with my first. I went through my old pregnancy journal and saw that this week (week 6) was apparently really bad for me last time. With this pregnancy I barely have any nausea. I am hoping this might mean I am carrying a girl.



danielle1984 said:


> Got my u/s today and got to see this. I'm super happy it's not an ectopic, the baby is at the right place. :cloud9:

Beautiful pic!



brittany12 said:


> Looks like its over before it even got started. :cry: started bleeding today went to ER levels were only 17. They think I was only a little over 4 weeks saw nothing on ultrasound.
> 
> Good luck to yall and h&h 8 months

I'm sorry.:hugs:



anneliese said:


> I ended up going to the hospital and they gave me a vaginal ultrasound and said they didn't see anything, but to take a blood test on Monday and then two days later to see if my numbers are doubling. I read that at this stage it's normal to not see anything on an ultrasound, but after seeing Danielle's picture it's getting me a little down :(

FX'd. Stay positive!



pink mum said:


> i had an ultrasound today n it showed gestational sac only of 4 wks,and by dates i am 6 wks 4days,m worried

Hopefully you are just a little off on your date. Good luck at you next scan!



twilightgeek said:


> i'm another angel hun :/

I am sorry:hugs:



28329 said:


> All i want to do is sleep! Never slept so much in my life.

Me too! I have been like a zombie. I took my son with me to three stores this afternoon and by the third one I was EXHAUSTED! I can hardly carry him anymore without getting so tired and practically out of breath within just a few minutes.

Nothing much new going on with me. I have my first appointment on Monday, but should not be getting a scan yet. Anyone getting very shaky if they wait to long to eat? 

Also, welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks for the welcomes!

29329 - I'm feeling ok - sleepy. I tested today with a clearblue digi and got 3+, which is up from the 2-3 I had about 2 days ago so even though I know they aren't the most accurate all the time, it made me feel a bit better... esp because it was late afternoon and I had just went pee about an hour before.

Twilightgeek - I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

angel2010 said:

> Me too! I have been like a zombie. I took my son with me to three stores this afternoon and by the third one I was EXHAUSTED! I can hardly carry him anymore without getting so tired and practically out of breath within just a few minutes.
> 
> Nothing much new going on with me. I have my first appointment on Monday, but should not be getting a scan yet. Anyone getting very shaky if they wait to long to eat?
> 
> Also, welcome to all the new ladies!

Yes!! i get super shaky- plus i cannot eat much- just a few bites and i feel stuffed- great weight loss technique- lol!!


----------



## Kota

lazy weekend here, yesterday had to go to the hardware store to grab some things for OH to finish the picnic bench he's been building, and then to visit my parents for a bit, today I've been to a tupperware party but home now, Master nearly 3 is outside in the sun with OH and I'm enjoying lazing on the couch in the lounge in silence!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Morning everyone! Just put of interest what prenatals are you all taking, I'm going to buy some frolic acid today but then saw its already in my vitamins so don't know if I should bother :-s


----------



## Kota

if you're already taking a combination pre natal that includes folic, don't take anymore unless instructed to my the Dr. more does not equal better in this case. :)


----------



## Cowgirl1357

Hello can I join, just found out on Fri I'm pregnant and I'm due June 16


----------



## ttcnewb

xxyjadexx said:


> Morning everyone! Just put of interest what prenatals are you all taking, I'm going to buy some frolic acid today but then saw its already in my vitamins so don't know if I should bother :-s

I'm taking Elevit with iodine! Just stick to what your already taking!


----------



## OmiOmen

xxyjadexx, there is no need to take extra folic acid if it is in your vitamins. In some cases a doctor might recommend a higher does but it is normally for a specific reason (eg; high risk of child having spina bifida or on medication that might need you to take a higher dose). I was taking folic acid but then switched to pregnacare.

I can not believe how many twins are due!


----------



## Mellie1988

Morning ladies! 

Sorry to twilight :( it's so sad to hear of the losses :( :hugs: to all the angels. 

Well my parents are home, spoke to them on the phone last night, going to see them this afternoon to tell them the news :D I'm so excited!!! She's said she has brought us a little present so I'm going to do a digi test and say we have a coming home present for her hehe :D! She's going to be so shocked/excited...she thinks we were waiting till after the wedding to TTC so she has no idea! 

Soo that's this afternoon, this morning I have so much housework to do....I feel like absolutely rubbish though boooh, OH has gone to football, LOs are playing nicely and I'm lay on the couch....seriously feel hungover all the time! Roll on 12 weeks 


X


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Good luck telling your parents Mellie.:happydance:




Medzi said:


> 29329 - I'm feeling ok - sleepy. I tested today with a clearblue digi and got 3+, which is up from the 2-3 I had about 2 days ago so even though I know they aren't the most accurate all the time, it made me feel a bit better... esp because it was late afternoon and I had just went pee about an hour before.

Thats great you got 3+ Medzi.
I did a CB yest and another this morning and I just got 2-3 weeks. I'm 6 weeks so should have got 3+ too. Does anyone think this is something to wory about? I know people say the conception part is not 100% reliable but still its kind of playing on my mind.


----------



## nzjade

twilightgeek said:


> i'm another angel hun :/




brittany12 said:


> Looks like its over before it even got started. :cry: started bleeding today went to ER levels were only 17. They think I was only a little over 4 weeks saw nothing on ultrasound.
> 
> Good luck to yall and h&h 8 months

So so sorry for you both and others who have had bad news. There are tears in my eyes for you. :cry:


----------



## nzjade

xxyjadexx said:


> Morning everyone! Just put of interest what prenatals are you all taking, I'm going to buy some frolic acid today but then saw its already in my vitamins so don't know if I should bother :-s

In NZ they recommend we take Folic Acid and Iodine, so I'm taking those but also an Iron supplement too just for good measure :flow:


----------



## 28329

Medzi congrats on getting your 3+
I'm going to have a lazy day again. I have some washing to do but i suppose the washing machine will do that for me :haha:


----------



## anneliese

Anyone have insanely sore boobs? My boobs have been hurting the past two weeks, but when I woke up this morning they were SO sore and really full and even a bit hard feeling. I guess I shouldn't be complaining though because so far it's one of the few symptoms I have.


----------



## Medzi

2011MaybeBaby - I wouldn't worry! I've read lots of posts on here about how they haven't given people 3+. It even says on the box it isn't 100% accurate :)

anneliese - my boobs have been sore for about 2 weeks as well. Sometimes soo sore I just hold them because they just hurt. I've been wearing a sleeping bra and the other morning I woke up and it was quite tight bc they had gotten so full! Yesterday they weren't as bad as usual. I'm the same - not complaining about it!


----------



## Lisaloo82

anneliese said:


> Anyone have insanely sore boobs? My boobs have been hurting the past two weeks, but when I woke up this morning they were SO sore and really full and even a bit hard feeling. I guess I shouldn't be complaining though because so far it's one of the few symptoms I have.

Mine r stupidly sore. I have to support them if I walk down the stairs. They seem to be much worse at night time x


----------



## Carly.C

I'm stealing this from another thread, I though you maybe interesed in what causes the bloating so early on and why some people start showing sooner than others. I thought this was fab, hope it works............
https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/


----------



## 28329

My boobs were stupid sore but yesterday they started giving me a break. They still hurt but nowhere near as bad.


----------



## vegasbaby

Carly.C said:


> I'm stealing this from another thread, I though you maybe interesed in what causes the bloating so early on and why some people start showing sooner than others. I thought this was fab, hope it works............
> https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/

That is pretty crazy looking. I'm not even sure where the intestines go near the end. Isn't it amazing that everything expands and fits?! Thanks for sharing.

I also had really sore boobs for a week or so, but now that has eased up. Guess they are finished growing, for now....


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw I'm on my phone so I can't see that website. 
My boobs were sooo bad but they seem to be easing off a bit. They're bigger for sure but less painful now. I'm super tired and emotional today. Its 1:30pm and I've gone to bed haha


----------



## 28329

I can't see that site on my phone either. :-(


----------



## shobbs

One thing I find is strange how very similar we all are with symptoms, sore boobs that are easing off a bit, bloated, exhaustion, tired but can't sleep at night, napping in the day

I read this and think wow these ladies are me lol xx


----------



## 28329

Me too!! I worried that my sore boobs started to let off a bit but realised i'm not the only one!! 
Do we have any nasty morning sickness yet? It's yet to hit me.


----------



## shobbs

No no sickness here, just exhaustion :(


----------



## 28329

This thread with full of vomiting ladies before we know it. By this time with my DD i was sick all day and all night. Bloating has started and i'm badly constipated. Only 11 days until my booking in appointment. Been so long i can't remember what happens at the booking in appointment!! :haha:


----------



## Medzi

I'm getting little waves of nausea but nothing bad at all - and sometimes I think it just happens because I think about it!


----------



## jellybean87

I'm starting to get sickness :( not too bad but still is rather have none!
I'm also exhausted, worked 10-4 today glad to be done.


----------



## 28329

It's so easy to think you feel nauseated when you think about it. I'm the same!
So sorry the sickness is hitting you jellybean.
Today was my first milestone. In april we only got to 5+2 so i really wanted to get to today with no problems and i have. So happy!!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats on the milestone! Must be such a relief!

I've got the house to myself til 9pm... Dunno what to do with myself lol


----------



## 28329

It is a relief. With what the specialist told us i never thought we'd be here naturally. We even looked into ivf and egg sharing.
I'd love to have the house to myself but no such luck. Although my fiance is cooking dinner while i do nothing so can't complain!!


----------



## pink mum

so sorry twilightgeek


----------



## shellgirl

Hello Ladies! I've had waves of nausea, but haven't thrown up yet. Hoping to keep it that way! My boobies have good and bad days in terms of soreness.

So I bent over this morning and must have done something funny because now I have EXTREME lower back pain. Anyone else have this happen? I've had a dull pain for the last 2 weeks, but nothing like this. All I did was bend over to pick something up. I have a torn disc from years ago, but it hasn't flared up like this for the past 2 years and that's only when I've lifted something stupidly. Weird that just a bend would do it now. I'm going for my first prenatal massage in a few hours now though, hoping that will alleviate some of the pain.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I have all day and night sickness... I am so sick all the time not throwing up just nausea. I go tuesday for my 3rd progress scan and I am asking for zofran! I can't deal much longer. If it came and went id be alright but this is to much!


----------



## msp_teen

I get sick points during my day as well, tends to happen more during the evening when its time for dinner, my stomach turns a little bit! Its nothing intense yet though, I'm happy it isnt, not looking forward to ms, it was a killer with ds, it hit me around 8 weeks, I'm terrified of the 8 week mark for that reason! I'm crampy all the time, great sign as with my m/c's I didnt have any symptoms! Hope you all are feeling pretty good today as well ladies!


----------



## 28329

Bloat hit me this evening!! I look so fat. And every mouthful of my dinner made me gag, i'm so uncomfortable.


----------



## Ycantigetpg

28329 said:


> Bloat hit me this evening!! I look so fat. And every mouthful of my dinner made me gag, i'm so uncomfortable.

I know the feeling been like this for a few days now :( so hungry but everythin I try n eat makes me gag :( xxx


----------



## 28329

It's definately a good strong symptom but my god, it's really no fun! I'm so gassy and my poor fiance gets it full on. Feel sorry for him. 
The joys of pregnancy!!


----------



## kiwiana

I'm not feeling great either. I have felt sick on and off all weekend. Not done much except lay on the couch. I'm so tired too, I have very little energy. My cramps have been pretty strong sometimes, and fairly constant, they have me a bit worried at times but from what I have looked up it seems normal as long as there is no spotting. Boobs are still sore too. Luckily I am working from home tomorrow!! 

Half way to the 12 weeks now, 6 weeks to go!!


----------



## 28329

Yay to being half way to 12 weeks!! Sorry you're feeling so rotten. The up side is that it wont last forever. I am getting on off mild cramps. It's your uterus growing and stretching. All good strong symptoms,


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Any1 due on the 7th june that wanna be bump buddies? Xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lol my poor DH is at the smelly end of my gas lately too! But is anyone else finding it harder to fart? :haha:
I get really bad gas pains at the moment.
Apparently Ive also started snoring and sleep talking which is definitely a prego symptom for me as the only other time I did either of those things was when I was preg with DS!


----------



## 28329

Yes!! Farting doesn't come so easily for me either. It's not very comfortable at all.


----------



## Phantom710

Junemummy2 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Lots gone on today ! Congrats in the twins jewel baby!!
> 
> I had my bloods taken today. My hcg was 96.7 and my prog was 33.3. According to the charts I see the prog is the higher side of normal & the HCG is lower than the norm (100). I am 4w+1.
> 
> Do you think this is ok?? Not sure if the HCG is too low?? I have read 100-200. Hopefully can rpt it on Friday & get a clear double! My tests are getting darker & still say pos but I am still so scared!
> 
> Thanks for all advice/positive thoughts in advance!
> 
> X

Those seem really similar to my numbers :) I think we're good :)




Mellie1988 said:


> Also thought we could do a little question and answer so we can get to know each other??
> 
> Name: Melissa
> Age: 24
> Location: Manchester UK
> Due date: 7th June 2013
> Child number: 3
> Hoping for a boy/girl: either I have one of each right now! Girl would be lovely though as DD has the biggest bedroom so could share with her
> 
> Your turn! Feel free to add an questions on :D

Name: Michelle 
Age: 22
Location: Utah, USA
Due date: 9/9 or 15/2012
Child number: Surrogate- baby!!!
Hoping for a boy/girl: The parents just want A baby, boy or girl!



nzjade said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wow I have a lot to catch up on since I didn't log in yesterday.
> 
> Well I had my second beta blood test yesterday and just got the results back now.
> 
> 4w1d (14 dpo): hcg = 170
> 5w1d (21 dpo): hcg = 3700
> 
> I just used the Beta hcg Doubling calculator on Countdown to Pregnancy, and it said my Beta doubling time is 35.55 hours.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is normal?
> 
> Thanks xxx :flow:

I'm calling twins!!!!---Really.


So sorry for all of the June Angels :( :cry:



AFM--- My due date is up i the air again, my Fertility Clinic, and the Surro-Agency all have me as due June 15th, but all the IVF calculators online have me as the 9th. No idea what I'm at. So I'm wither 6 weeks today, or repeating my 5th week. LOL. No morning sickness here!!! I feel great so far :)


----------



## 28329

Hi phantom. If it's the 9th or the 15th it still makes you amazing for what you're doing for them lucky parents!!


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Regardless of the date phantom what ur doin is amazing n such a wonderful gift :) xxx


----------



## shellgirl

Phantom710 said:


> Junemummy2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Lots gone on today ! Congrats in the twins jewel baby!!
> 
> I had my bloods taken today. My hcg was 96.7 and my prog was 33.3. According to the charts I see the prog is the higher side of normal & the HCG is lower than the norm (100). I am 4w+1.
> 
> Do you think this is ok?? Not sure if the HCG is too low?? I have read 100-200. Hopefully can rpt it on Friday & get a clear double! My tests are getting darker & still say pos but I am still so scared!
> 
> Thanks for all advice/positive thoughts in advance!
> 
> X
> 
> Those seem really similar to my numbers :) I think we're good :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> Also thought we could do a little question and answer so we can get to know each other??
> 
> Name: Melissa
> Age: 24
> Location: Manchester UK
> Due date: 7th June 2013
> Child number: 3
> Hoping for a boy/girl: either I have one of each right now! Girl would be lovely though as DD has the biggest bedroom so could share with her
> 
> Your turn! Feel free to add an questions on :DClick to expand...
> 
> Name: Michelle
> Age: 22
> Location: Utah, USA
> Due date: 9/9 or 15/2012
> Child number: Surrogate- baby!!!
> Hoping for a boy/girl: The parents just want A baby, boy or girl!
> 
> 
> 
> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wow I have a lot to catch up on since I didn't log in yesterday.
> 
> Well I had my second beta blood test yesterday and just got the results back now.
> 
> 4w1d (14 dpo): hcg = 170
> 5w1d (21 dpo): hcg = 3700
> 
> I just used the Beta hcg Doubling calculator on Countdown to Pregnancy, and it said my Beta doubling time is 35.55 hours.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is normal?
> 
> Thanks xxx :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm calling twins!!!!---Really.
> 
> 
> So sorry for all of the June Angels :( :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM--- My due date is up i the air again, my Fertility Clinic, and the Surro-Agency all have me as due June 15th, but all the IVF calculators online have me as the 9th. No idea what I'm at. So I'm wither 6 weeks today, or repeating my 5th week. LOL. No morning sickness here!!! I feel great so far :)Click to expand...

It really is so wonderful what you're doing. God bless you.


----------



## Phantom710

Awww thanks girls :) I really don't mind, I just wish I knew for sure. So when I'm nearing 40 weeks I can say "ooo just one week to go now..." lol.

Third and Final Beta is tomorrow, and then I schedule my U/S for the 22nd. So excited to see how many made it!!


----------



## TwoRdue

CottlestonPie said:


> Lol my poor DH is at the smelly end of my gas lately too! But is anyone else finding it harder to fart? :haha:
> I get really bad gas pains at the moment.
> Apparently Ive also started snoring and sleep talking which is definitely a prego symptom for me as the only other time I did either of those things was when I was preg with DS!

For me it comes to easy and the poor hubby cant stand it, its pay back I say lol


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Ycantigetpg said:


> Any1 due on the 7th june that wanna be bump buddies? Xxx

Hi :hi:
I'm due June 7th :)
Would love to buddy up!
How are you feeling? X


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Our babies need a group name! The May group are Spring babies, the November group are sparklers, January are Jellybeans, February are LoveBugs etc etc. What can we be???
It won't be summer for all of us so can't really go down that route. Any ideas?...


----------



## Medzi

I am so happy I am not the only one farting - hahaha! 

I agree - we need a name!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I can only think of junebugs. 

Oily mouth got me today. I don't know why but when it's said that people get a metallic taste... I don't. I get this taste like there is oily grease in the top of my mouth right at the back by my throat. It's totally gross and nothing gets rid of it. 
My sense of smell means I could smell the grease from DHs chicken burgers earlier too, and if my last pregnancy is anything to go by, my ears will get really oily soon too and I'll be able to smell it (even though nobody else can).... Funny how you forget this stuff!!


----------



## 28329

I've been calling our baby a june bug!!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

My little fingers went numb last night, I used to get that every night with Lottie, I had completely forgot about that little thing!
Oh and I've just remembered that I had constant hiccups too! Hope I don't get that or work will guess straight away. I'm still on maternity leave from having Lottie so I'm dreading announcing this one when I go back :-/

Is anybody currently on maternity and dreading telling work too?


----------



## shellgirl

I've had really bad wind too! It's so embarrassing :blush:

Juniebees?


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Just looking up some facts about June to think of a name and found out that June comes from the Latin word for 'younger ones'. I thought that was quite nice :)

June's birthstones are the Alexandrite, the Moonstone, and the pearl. The meaning is health and longevity.

The Rose is the flower of June.

We could be 'Little June Rose Buds'?


----------



## jewelsbaby81

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> My little fingers went numb last night, I used to get that every night with Lottie, I had completely forgot about that little thing!
> Oh and I've just remembered that I had constant hiccups too! Hope I don't get that or work will guess straight away. I'm still on maternity leave from having Lottie so I'm dreading announcing this one when I go back :-/
> 
> Is anybody currently on maternity and dreading telling work too?

OMG thats so crazy just today I had 3 fingers on my Left hand go numb for a bit as well as my lips a little and my nose. It was super bried and really odd. Wonder why??


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

jewelsbaby81 said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> My little fingers went numb last night, I used to get that every night with Lottie, I had completely forgot about that little thing!
> Oh and I've just remembered that I had constant hiccups too! Hope I don't get that or work will guess straight away. I'm still on maternity leave from having Lottie so I'm dreading announcing this one when I go back :-/
> 
> Is anybody currently on maternity and dreading telling work too?
> 
> OMG thats so crazy just today I had 3 fingers on my Left hand go numb for a bit as well as my lips a little and my nose. It was super bried and really odd. Wonder why??Click to expand...

It's always just my little fingers and the one next to that, and only at night in bed!!
I think some women can get carpel tunnel when pregnant????? Maybe just mild side effects of that? I don't know :shrug:


----------



## NDH

What about "Junipers"?


----------



## kpk

I vote for June bugs :)


----------



## angel2010

I vote June Bugs too. My last baby was a June bug from 2010, it would be nice to have another.


----------



## angel2010

2011Maybebaby said:


> Good luck telling your parents Mellie.:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> 29329 - I'm feeling ok - sleepy. I tested today with a clearblue digi and got 3+, which is up from the 2-3 I had about 2 days ago so even though I know they aren't the most accurate all the time, it made me feel a bit better... esp because it was late afternoon and I had just went pee about an hour before.
> 
> Thats great you got 3+ Medzi.
> I did a CB yest and another this morning and I just got 2-3 weeks. I'm 6 weeks so should have got 3+ too. Does anyone think this is something to wory about? I know people say the conception part is not 100% reliable but still its kind of playing on my mind.Click to expand...

Don't stress.:hugs:



anneliese said:


> Anyone have insanely sore boobs? My boobs have been hurting the past two weeks, but when I woke up this morning they were SO sore and really full and even a bit hard feeling. I guess I shouldn't be complaining though because so far it's one of the few symptoms I have.

Good sign though, after your worry a day or two ago!:thumbup:



Phantom710 said:


> Awww thanks girls :) I really don't mind, I just wish I knew for sure. So when I'm nearing 40 weeks I can say "ooo just one week to go now..." lol.
> 
> Third and Final Beta is tomorrow, and then I schedule my U/S for the 22nd. So excited to see how many made it!!

Good luck!


----------



## Phantom710

Poll is up! Get your votes in by 10 days


----------



## Lisasmith

There is already a June bugs thread. 2 of the 4 of us in there lost their babies :(


----------



## xxyjadexx

Just noticed I'm not on the first post yet :shrug:can I be added for the 6th please:flower:


----------



## NDH

Juniebees reminds me of Junie B Jones :D


----------



## Phantom710

I'd thought I'd seen June Bugs somewhere


----------



## nzjade

Lisasmith said:


> There is already a June bugs thread. 2 of the 4 of us in there lost their babies :(

Oh dear - I just voted for June Bugs (only because that's what I'm calling my baby already!). I'm totally happy to change this if people want, we want everyone to be happy :flow: xxx



2ndtimeluckyX said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> My little fingers went numb last night, I used to get that every night with Lottie, I had completely forgot about that little thing!
> Oh and I've just remembered that I had constant hiccups too! Hope I don't get that or work will guess straight away. I'm still on maternity leave from having Lottie so I'm dreading announcing this one when I go back :-/
> 
> Is anybody currently on maternity and dreading telling work too?
> 
> OMG thats so crazy just today I had 3 fingers on my Left hand go numb for a bit as well as my lips a little and my nose. It was super bried and really odd. Wonder why??Click to expand...
> 
> It's always just my little fingers and the one next to that, and only at night in bed!!
> I think some women can get carpel tunnel when pregnant????? Maybe just mild side effects of that? I don't know :shrug:Click to expand...

I just bought 'What to Expect', and it has a section on carpel tunnel - apparently it IS more common when pregnant! 


Phantom - lol, that made me smile that you think twins. No twins in my or OH's family, but you never know! Will find out on the 31st! Soooo long to wait *impatient*!!!


----------



## nzjade

28329 said:


> It's so easy to think you feel nauseated when you think about it. I'm the same!
> So sorry the sickness is hitting you jellybean.
> Today was my first milestone. In april we only got to 5+2 so i really wanted to get to today with no problems and i have. So happy!!!!

One of my milestones was today too - 5w5d - which is the day I miscarried in June. It's been a bit of an anxious day because of that, and probably my most uncomfortable day yet (physically). Sore lower back, a few random achy cramps (uterus), bloated like I have had 10 bottles of water instead of just 2, and OMG I feel like I am living in the toilet today (peeing, not morning sickness :) ). I feel like people at work are wondering why I'm going to the toilet so much! I'm sure they haven't even noticed, but my goodness it felt like I was in there every half hour! And I am also really tired, I started to fade at about lunchtime today, but had to somehow make it through to 5pm.

Anyway, 5w5d is nearly over and I've made it :happydance: Just went for a 30 min walk which I'm trying to do most days, but realistically only about 3 times a week.

:flow:


----------



## Kota

I am SO tired today, thank goodness my little boy is in daycare, I was only awake 2hrs and wanted to go back for a nap, honestly, there is a huge yawn escaping every 2-3 minutes ALL day!! I think I'm going to just have to get used to it, I never got that wonderful burst of energy in 2nd tri that you hear about last time. with a toddler to chase after, not sure its going to happen this time either!! 

Not really a fan of 'June bugs' but will go with the majority


----------



## Carly.C

I just voted for June rose buds as I was part of february love bugs but i miscarried. Also think we need something original, don't you?


----------



## pixielmh

Im feeling lucky this pregnancy as with my boys i have no symptoms and with my girl i have everything going plus more and now once again no symptoms just the odd sore boobs on/off... but i really feel for you with morning sickness


----------



## Jadey121

Morning all. Hope everyone is well  Bit of a hetic weekend for me as we moved house! All sorted now though so i can relax! 
Went to my docs on Friday. I have to take a urine sample in this morning as she wants to check that i am pregnant! Well ive taken around 15 tests lol. Because the hospital said i had a chemical last month my doc said if my urine test comes out positive (which it will!) shes going to send me for a early scan to see whats going on... not sure why she would want to send me for one though so im a bit confuzzled!


----------



## Jadey121

Oh i voted for love bugs but changed my mind to juniebees! I cant change my vote though lol oops!!


----------



## pixielmh

Jadey121 said:


> Morning all. Hope everyone is well  Bit of a hetic weekend for me as we moved house! All sorted now though so i can relax!
> Went to my docs on Friday. I have to take a urine sample in this morning as she wants to check that i am pregnant! Well ive taken around 15 tests lol. Because the hospital said i had a chemical last month my doc said if my urine test comes out positive (which it will!) shes going to send me for a early scan to see whats going on... not sure why she would want to send me for one though so im a bit confuzzled!

Prob just to check all is ok and not another chemical...

I went to an early scan as i was bleeding and it only showed my lining and now im worried lol gotta go back in just over a week


----------



## Lisasmith

Probably just a reassurance scan Jadey xx


----------



## Ycantigetpg

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Ycantigetpg said:
> 
> 
> Any1 due on the 7th june that wanna be bump buddies? Xxx
> 
> Hi :hi:
> I'm due June 7th :)
> Would love to buddy up!
> How are you feeling? XClick to expand...

Hi :D 
Yeah my first bump buddy :)
I'm not bad just constantly exhausted and very nauseous :)
U? Xxx


----------



## shobbs

Jadey121 said:


> Morning all. Hope everyone is well  Bit of a hetic weekend for me as we moved house! All sorted now though so i can relax!
> Went to my docs on Friday. I have to take a urine sample in this morning as she wants to check that i am pregnant! Well ive taken around 15 tests lol. Because the hospital said i had a chemical last month my doc said if my urine test comes out positive (which it will!) shes going to send me for a early scan to see whats going on... not sure why she would want to send me for one though so im a bit confuzzled!

My doctor sent me for an early scan which I had for Friday they do it for your benefit just to try and reassure mums to relax

Good luck my scan found twins lol xx


----------



## 28329

nzjade said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> It's so easy to think you feel nauseated when you think about it. I'm the same!
> So sorry the sickness is hitting you jellybean.
> Today was my first milestone. In april we only got to 5+2 so i really wanted to get to today with no problems and i have. So happy!!!!
> 
> One of my milestones was today too - 5w5d - which is the day I miscarried in June. It's been a bit of an anxious day because of that, and probably my most uncomfortable day yet (physically). Sore lower back, a few random achy cramps (uterus), bloated like I have had 10 bottles of water instead of just 2, and OMG I feel like I am living in the toilet today (peeing, not morning sickness :) ). I feel like people at work are wondering why I'm going to the toilet so much! I'm sure they haven't even noticed, but my goodness it felt like I was in there every half hour! And I am also really tired, I started to fade at about lunchtime today, but had to somehow make it through to 5pm.
> 
> Anyway, 5w5d is nearly over and I've made it :happydance: Just went for a 30 min walk which I'm trying to do most days, but realistically only about 3 times a week.
> 
> :flow:Click to expand...

Congrats on getting through the day! Time certainly drags before a milestone. I was so scared of not making it!! But here we are, with strong growing babies.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Just for fun I did the Chinese gender prediction. I'm predicted a girl apparently! I suppose it's got a 50-50 chance of being right lol


----------



## msp_teen

Good morning ladies!! Hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## 28329

I was predicted a boy!! It's right 75% of the time. I'm sure i'll be part of the remaining 25% :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I was predicted a girl on it last time and Toby is definitely a boy! :haha:


----------



## 28329

:rofl: maybe this time it'll be right.


----------



## vegasbaby

I had the worst carpel tunnel in my last pregnancy. Of course it didn't get bad until close to the end, but my fingers are already starting to tingle a little bit here and there. I still have no real pregnancy symptoms like ms or cramping to report, but I am so tired. I think I overdid it this past week and weekend as I painted the front of the house, did a ton of yard work and cleaned out the storage room to prepare for a yard sale. We've got to get rid of a bunch of junk to make room for the new baby. I wish I could relax today, but dd is still going full steam ahead. Wonder how it will be when there are two to juggle?


----------



## Phantom710

Okay.. Some of these are dumb.... but I looked into birthstones/flowers/signs/etc and came up with:

June Pearls (Also-- June Alexandrites or June Moonstones----:dohh:)
June Rose Buds
June Buds
Juni Bugs (June in German? lmao Also Danish and Swedish?)




I'm kind of liking Juni Bug, but I'll go with the Majority, feel free to add more!


----------



## nessaw

ycant and 2nd time at the mo my date is 7th june so can i join u pls?x


----------



## nessaw

anyone else got the symptom of feeling really cold all the time.the weather has changed here but even si am never normally this chilly.


----------



## Harleyy

Please can I have mine changed to an angel


----------



## libbyam2003

Harleyy! So sorry... hugs!

And ms has started for me. bleh.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Very sorry Harleyy x


----------



## Carly.C

Harleyy said:


> Please can I have mine changed to an angel

So sorry harleyy, sending lots of love :hugs:


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Hey girls going to have to say goodbye for now. Lost my little angel today. I kind of knew things weren't right from the start. Best of luck to you all. This is a great thread x


----------



## Harleyy

2011Maybebaby said:


> Hey girls going to have to say goodbye for now. Lost my little angel today. I kind of knew things weren't right from the start. Best of luck to you all. This is a great thread x

I know how your feeling. 

Xxxx


----------



## Carly.C

2011Maybebaby said:


> Hey girls going to have to say goodbye for now. Lost my little angel today. I kind of knew things weren't right from the start. Best of luck to you all. This is a great thread x

So sorry Maybe :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Harleyy said:


> Please can I have mine changed to an angel




2011Maybebaby said:


> Hey girls going to have to say goodbye for now. Lost my little angel today. I kind of knew things weren't right from the start. Best of luck to you all. This is a great thread x

Oh girls-- I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## Phantom710

Well ladies...... looks like I'm adding an :angel: after my name as well. 

Hcg doubles every 48-72 hours.

My last one was 9 days ago, and it hasn't even doubled. 529.

It was fun while it lasted. Going to call the clinic and see what I need to expect.


----------



## Julesillini8

So sorry to hear of the losses.
:hug:


----------



## nessaw

phantom harleyy and maybe-am so sorry.thinking of u x


----------



## OmiOmen

So sorry for the losses ladies. :hugs:


----------



## abcd1234baby

Ah no Girls, so sorry. It's not fair. Sending hugs xx


----------



## amber8

Harleyy, Maybebaby & Phantom - So sorry to hear, lots of love to you all <3


----------



## msp_teen

Ohh ladies I'm so sorry about the losses!!


----------



## Carly.C

I'm so sorry to you all for yor losses. I know exactly how you feel, having been there myself. It hurts like hell and I hope you've got lots of love around you x


----------



## Phantom710

I'll be silently here, updating the first post, but I need a volunteer to take over the June 2013 Facebook group. 

I really, truly wish all of you ladies the best. xx


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Thanks girls. Phantom and Harley maybe ill see you on another thread here soon x


----------



## KBrain3377

nessaw said:


> anyone else got the symptom of feeling really cold all the time.the weather has changed here but even si am never normally this chilly.

Yes, I'm feeling cold all the time! We're having a nice fall here in Chicago, but I am freezing all the time and bundling up like it's winter time.


----------



## KBrain3377

Harleyy, Maybebaby & Phantom - So sorry for the losses. I hope that you take this time to take care of yourselves and recover emotionally/physically. We're all thinking of you.


----------



## Mizze

Oh ladies I'm so sorry xxx xxx 

Mizze x


----------



## pink mum

so sorry:cry: harley,phantom and maybeababy:hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

So sorry to hear of all the losses. Big hugs to you all during this sad time.


----------



## jellybean87

:hugs: so sorry Harleyy, 2011maybebaby and phantom

I just did the chinese prediction thing and I'm predicted a girl. I also did it for dd and that was girl too.

My stomach is starting to round off at the bottom, looks like a tiny tiny bump :happydance: Only obvious to me though :haha: dh is still at work but i'm going to see if he can tell when he gets home. 

Ms was really bad today, I was at work and trying to hide the fact I couldn't stop puking :dohh: and i'm still exhausted. I'm prob going to go to bed about 8:blush:


----------



## Carly.C

Yey! I've finally started peeing a lot today!!!!! Didnt think i'd be happy about it but I am finally, cant imagine my happiness will last long!! I'm also starting to get fatigue too, this is not so good as I'm working nights tonight for the next 3 which means nights+fatigue=miserable me (poor DH!!)


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I'm still really really early. Just had my first bloods today, will get those numbers tomorrow. Had a loss 3 1/2 years ago, so I am really nervous about this bean! Due date is June 25th!

A little about me: Me-36 Dh-36 1 ds-6 years. We have been trying for #2 for 5 1/2 years so we are really excited and hopeful! Have done clomid on two seperate occasions, the first time resulted in the mc, and this last time we got nothing. I went on DHEA and Co-Q-10 for 3 months and this month I did soy iso, and now here I am! Stick baby stick!


----------



## rocketb

Is it odd that the first thing I did this morning was start scoping out reviews on double jogging strollers?

First month TTC #2. Got my BFP Saturday morning (Sunday and this morning too - hehe WOOOOO). I really didn't think it would be this easy considering it took 10 months for #1 after being on Depo Provera, and I'm still nursing my 10 month old (and planning to continue throughout the pregnancy).

Anyway, put me down for June 24. Looking forward to the ride with you ladies!


----------



## Carly.C

congrats guys x


----------



## shellgirl

Oh Harley, Maybe, and Phantom, I am so very sorry. It's just not right. Hugs and prayers for all of you.


----------



## shellgirl

kel21 said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I'm still really really early. Just had my first bloods today, will get those numbers tomorrow. Had a loss 3 1/2 years ago, so I am really nervous about this bean! Due date is June 25th!
> 
> A little about me: Me-36 Dh-36 1 ds-6 years. We have been trying for #2 for 5 1/2 years so we are really excited and hopeful! Have done clomid on two seperate occasions, the first time resulted in the mc, and this last time we got nothing. I went on DHEA and Co-Q-10 for 3 months and this month I did soy iso, and now here I am! Stick baby stick!

Great to see you here Kel! Sending lots of sticky :dust: your way.


----------



## AdriansMama

so sorry about the losses :( keeping my fx'd for you phantom its not over till its over maybe take some $ store cheapies and see if he lines are still dark? if you need i can take over the fb group since im on it all day


----------



## 28329

Oh ladies. I'm so so sorry for the losses. I know how your feeling, have suffered it myself too many times. Take this time to heal and rest.


----------



## Phantom710

AdriansMama said:


> so sorry about the losses :( keeping my fx'd for you phantom its not over till its over maybe take some $ store cheapies and see if he lines are still dark? if you need i can take over the fb group since im on it all day

I am trying to stay optimistic, but even if I am still "pregnant" it is definitely not a healthy pregnancy. I took a dollar store cheapie this morning but ran out before I looked at the line. I'm sure the line would still be dark since my numbers are still "higher" than they were. But it is not normal no not double every 48-72, and I haven't doubled in NINE days.

What is your IRL name? I will pass lead to you when I'm home on the computer for the facebook group. I would super appreciate it.


----------



## AdriansMama

that sucks i feel super bad for the parents :( my thoughts are with you and them <3 my name is sammi andbrenden burshaw on fb ... no problem hun hoping for the best!!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Ycantigetpg said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ycantigetpg said:
> 
> 
> Any1 due on the 7th june that wanna be bump buddies? Xxx
> 
> Hi :hi:
> I'm due June 7th :)
> Would love to buddy up!
> How are you feeling? XClick to expand...
> 
> Hi :D
> Yeah my first bump buddy :)
> I'm not bad just constantly exhausted and very nauseous :)
> U? XxxClick to expand...

I have actually felt really well up until today. I have felt soooo sick today! I want food but can't think of one thing I want to eat, so frustrating!
I'm not sleeping very well at night either, I keep waking every couple of hours. Yawn!!!!!!!


----------



## shellgirl

Can I join the FB group?


----------



## AdriansMama

i want to change my vote lol i like the juniebees or however it was spelled ... but i voted for june bugs ... i dont like june bugs anymore lol


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

nessaw said:


> ycant and 2nd time at the mo my date is 7th june so can i join u pls?x

:hi:
Of course!
I bet none of us actually have our babies on the 7th tho! :haha:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I have just read through all of the new pages since my last visit... I am so sorry to hear about all of the angel babies :( life is so cruel some times!!!!


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: Harley, Maybe and Phantom.


----------



## nessaw

hi have been trying to add a ticker.copied the right code and pasted and saved in edit signature but don't think its showing.pls help!!


----------



## nessaw

and now i look a real doofus cos just looked at last post and there it is!!am blaming tired pregnancy brain and am going to pretend it didn't happen.bedtime methinks.x


----------



## msp_teen

nessaw said:


> and now i look a real doofus cos just looked at last post and there it is!!am blaming tired pregnancy brain and am going to pretend it didn't happen.bedtime methinks.x

haha you got it! :haha:


----------



## shellgirl

nessaw said:


> and now i look a real doofus cos just looked at last post and there it is!!am blaming tired pregnancy brain and am going to pretend it didn't happen.bedtime methinks.x

Hahaha. :haha: My brain went on vacation last week. No word as of yet on when it plans to return. I'm thinking 8 months from now.


----------



## 28329

Ha ha. Pregnancy brain is a good excuse!! That's what i've been blaming my blonde moments on. :haha:


----------



## Kellya009

Hugs to all the girls with june angel babies... We love you!!

Just had my first dr's appointment and my bloodwork. Another one in 2 weeks to go over the results! I took another test this morning before I left and it was mega dark, compared to the control line :). Not sure when we'll be telling our family, but sometime soon!! Maybe after that appt in 2 weeks if the doc says the bloodwork is good.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So not happy ive broke out with a horrible welty, itchy, red... RASH! I have it on my legs, BB's, bottom, arms, tummy! I have an appointment in the am so hoping they can help me im miserable.


----------



## NDH

I'm so sorry to hear about the new angels :( and on pregnancy and infant loss awareness day too :(

Special hugs to phantom and her IPs :(

Rocketb I remember you from December snowflakes, and here we both are again! (Think I remember seeing another December snowflake in here the other day too).


----------



## babyplease81

I got my bfp Friday and I'm due June 23rd! This is my second baby and it was my first month TTC! I was in complete shock to get a BFC so quickly.. I had a Chemical in February when we weren't trying so praying this little bean sitcks!! I got 2-3 on my digi today so feeling more positive since during my chemical I never got passed 1-2!
Congrats to everyone here!


----------



## 28329

Another june baby :happydance:


----------



## Lisaloo82

So sorry phantom, Harley and maybe. Massive hugs xxxxx


----------



## greenlady

I'm really sorry to all of you who lost your babies. Its not fair at all.
xxx


----------



## AdriansMama

so sorry for the losses :(


----------



## Ycantigetpg

nessaw said:


> ycant and 2nd time at the mo my date is 7th june so can i join u pls?x

Yeah defo :) xxxxxx


----------



## Ycantigetpg

So sorry to hear bout the losses :( feel so bad for u phantom but there could still be hope xxx


----------



## Kota

:hugs: to those who have to leave. Hope to see you back on the preg boards very soon.


----------



## nzjade

Harleyy said:


> Please can I have mine changed to an angel




2011Maybebaby said:


> Hey girls going to have to say goodbye for now. Lost my little angel today. I kind of knew things weren't right from the start. Best of luck to you all. This is a great thread x




Phantom710 said:


> Well ladies...... looks like I'm adding an :angel: after my name as well.
> 
> Hcg doubles every 48-72 hours.
> 
> My last one was 9 days ago, and it hasn't even doubled. 529.
> 
> It was fun while it lasted. Going to call the clinic and see what I need to expect.

I'm so sorry Harleyy, Maybe and Phantom. I'm glad I'm home alone because I am literally crying my eyes out for you guys right now. :cry: :hugs: Life is such a %&*@ sometimes.


----------



## nzjade

Hungry and tired today! Feel like I haven't stopped eating, yet I could still demolish a burger and fries. I won't though because I'm trying to only eat healthy food. But OMG all I can think about is a burger and fries! Maybe I'll go for a walk instead, and when I get back I might miraculously crave veges?


----------



## Kota

Feeling okay today, yesterday I couldn't last 2 mins without yawning my head off and needed a nap mid afternoon for a couple of hours, today I'm feeling pretty good. slightly worried though as had a urine sample taken at my Dr's appointment last week and its come up showing sugars/glucose in my urine, Dr Google tells me its pretty normal, my independent MW tells me its not and it could be a early sign of gestational diabities,. :(. If it is, that scupers any chance of the home birth I want. :(. Have to go in for a fasting blood test friday morning so am going to spend the next few days on a sugar free diet in the hope to get the best number possible on Friday!


----------



## Harleyy

Thank you everyone. 

:dust: and luck to you all xxx


----------



## Jadey121

Sorry for all the losses ladies :-( Big hugs to each of you xox


----------



## CottlestonPie

So sorry to all the girls who have or are currently experiencing losses. Hope you're back soon :hugs:

Kota good luck with your GD tests. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiana

:cry: I am also so sorry to hear about your losses Maybe, Harleyy and Phantom. 

:hugs:


----------



## Kendi

shobbs said:


> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all. Hope everyone is well  Bit of a hetic weekend for me as we moved house! All sorted now though so i can relax!
> Went to my docs on Friday. I have to take a urine sample in this morning as she wants to check that i am pregnant! Well ive taken around 15 tests lol. Because the hospital said i had a chemical last month my doc said if my urine test comes out positive (which it will!) shes going to send me for a early scan to see whats going on... not sure why she would want to send me for one though so im a bit confuzzled!
> 
> My doctor sent me for an early scan which I had for Friday they do it for your benefit just to try and reassure mums to relax
> 
> Good luck my scan found twins lol xxClick to expand...

Congrats for the twins:)...Identical or Fraternal?...if they share a G. sac its identical....Congrats again.


----------



## shobbs

Thank you there fraternal in seperate sacs etc, 

So ladies sickness has kicked in yesterday can't move without feeling like in going to be sick I try eating to make myself feel better but the after taste of ALL food just makes it worse, then I try not eating and that still makes it worse it's never ending

Hubby has been amazing takes lil man to school for me, tidies up after he finishes work, washing etc all u got to do us pick up the lil man cook tea and get him bathed and in bed 

Dreading how bad this sickness is going to get with twins :(


----------



## Jadey121

Ive had the odd morning of feeling sicky but ive only been sick once so far. The only symptom i seem to be getting is tiredness!


----------



## pixielmh

still nothing here, im predicting a boy lol


----------



## 28329

I'm still sickness free!! Boobs are sore, not so bad as before, i'm tired and always hungry. So far so good this end!


----------



## Jadey121

Pixie - My morning sickness with my two boys was horrendous lol!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Girls! Just remembered one of the perks of pregnancy! Had my first sleepgasm earlier! :rofl:


----------



## kel21

having to munch on crackers already! I love it. But nervous cause my slight cramps I have been having are starting to feel af'ish today. Still not officially "late" yet. Anyone else have that and been fine?


----------



## babyplease81

kel21 said:


> having to munch on crackers already! I love it. But nervous cause my slight cramps I have been having are starting to feel af'ish today. Still not officially "late" yet. Anyone else have that and been fine?

yes i was having cramps up until i was late! i think its completely normal... now they have calmed down.


----------



## AdriansMama

yes it was normal for me as well. i actually thought i was going to get af (i hadnt tested yet though) i BD'd with the hubby to try to bring af on but nothing so the afternoon AF was due i took a test and BFP!! i continued to have slight cramps for almost a week ...around 5 weeks they stopped and have only had the odd twinge since!! lots of white loitony CM though :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

Ahhhh is it bed time yet? Literally zapped....counting down the hours till bed time everyday!! Poor OH hardly sees me awake! 

Also drinking crazy amounts of water, this baby is going to come out with armbands on!! :rofl: 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh and yep I has AF type pains right up until and AF should of been due (I found out 5 days early) and then occasional stretching twinges since 

X


----------



## 28329

Yes!! I'm still getting mild af cramps. It's your uterus expanding. 
My midwife called me today. She said she'll see me as planned next thursday to do usual form filling then make a call to get me booked in for a scan. Can't wait!!


----------



## Jadey121

CottlestonPie said:


> Girls! Just remembered one of the perks of pregnancy! Had my first sleepgasm earlier! :rofl:

haha i remember those well!! Not had any yet though! I did have a strange dream last night though i was running away from someone and i booted my oh in my sleep really hard that i woke myself up and him obviously lmao!


----------



## kel21

Well it's not looking good for me. My beta was only 6 or 7 :( And now with the all of a sudden af type cramps, looks like it's not gonna stick. I have my last blood draw tomorrow. So I'll know for sure by thur. Unless I start bleeding before then :(


----------



## Jadey121

kel21 said:


> Well it's not looking good for me. My beta was only 6 or 7 :( And now with the all of a sudden af type cramps, looks like it's not gonna stick. I have my last blood draw tomorrow. So I'll know for sure by thur. Unless I start bleeding before then :(

Im so sorry hun...Maybe those levels will rise. My fingers are crossed for you. Big hugs. xxx


----------



## nessaw

i had af cramps for a wk before due and i didn't test til 4 days after as still cramping.then they carried on for a good week after that.still get a few twinges.hope everythings ok kel.x


----------



## Jadey121

As for the name of this thread ive thought of..


June Beanies


I see theres already a Feb thread with `bugs` which i didnt know when i voted lol.


----------



## lili24

Finally brave enough to step in here! Due on June 16th, I think! :)


----------



## StefNJunk

So sorry for the recent losses :(

Spent my entire weekend and Monday dealing with a flea problem ](*,) Thinking they got in from a cat tree we recently brought up from the basement, as the cats are indoor only and have NEVER had fleas. It's horrible and gross and is stressing me out!

Tomorrow will be 5w2d, when we lost our little one in August, so I'll be happy for Thursday!

Adding to my list of symptoms - acne, gas, had my first hormonal break down this morning. And the bloating continues... OH keeps telling me I'm showing already *slaps* And the boobs! Oh the boobs...


----------



## t84

Hey ladies... I don't know the protocol for this as this is my 1st bfp! But I'd like to join. Just got my positive result today so I'd be due June 26th, 2013! :happydance::baby:


----------



## msp_teen

Hi ladies I have some good news, went to the ER today because I had pink when I wiped ( which was from bd'ing) they did an ultrasound and baby is great:cloud9:! Has a strong heartbeat and the doctor said I'm 6 weeks along, so I'm ahead of what I thought. I don't have my prenatal appointment til next Thursday and I get another ultrasound, so I guess I'll get an official due date then!:happydance:


----------



## shobbs

CottlestonPie said:


> Girls! Just remembered one of the perks of pregnancy! Had my first sleepgasm earlier! :rofl:

OMG i had that the other night :/ lol


----------



## Jadey121

Welcome Lili! Your due the same day as me! :-D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thats great news! I'm struggling with not seeing lil bean at the mo. I'm 6+2 now and with my last pregnancy I'd had 2 or 3 scans by now... I have had some pinkish spotting this time around but I'm not totally worried so I don't feel the need to get it checked.

Kel, I have everything crossed for you. I really hope you get good news by thursday x


----------



## Medzi

Has anyone else had dizziness?


----------



## njb1113

June beanies sounds good to me.

Regarding the symptoms, I am just so tired all the time. I am uninterested in doing anything. Even fixing my face and hair feel like a major chore. I am really torn, I don't know if I am just being plain lazy or is pregnancy doing this to me? I don't even feel like eating anything. Is anyone of you experiencing this?


----------



## Medzi

njb1113 said:


> June beanies sounds good to me.
> 
> Regarding the symptoms, I am just so tired all the time. I am uninterested in doing anything. Even fixing my face and hair feel like a major chore. I am really torn, I don't know if I am just being plain lazy or is pregnancy doing this to me? I don't even feel like eating anything. Is anyone of you experiencing this?

I have been experiencing not wanting to eat. I have no appetite at all - it is hard to eat.

Sickness is coming with the dizziness I'm having. I am on blood pressure medications (I have high blood pressure due to kidney disease) and I'm also on baby asprin because they are worried about blood clots with the increased blood (which I'm also at risk for because of kidney disease and high blood pressure). I've checked my blood pressure and it seems normal for me. Hmmm... my sister said she had bad dizziness too so hoping it is just part of it all!


----------



## njb1113

No dizziness yet but I am only 5 weeks and 5 days along. My doctor said that nausea, dizziness etc sets in after the baby gets a heart beat. You are far along to experience it. Take care sweetie.



Medzi said:


> Has anyone else had dizziness?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey gals - official due date is 6/4 now. 138/bpm and baby is measuring 7wks/1day at 7 weeks. So happy things are going well for once:) Hope everyone else is doing well. My heart goes out to those with angels.
 



Attached Files:







Baby's Second Picture.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babyplease81

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey gals - official due date is 6/4 now. 138/bpm and baby is measuring 7wks/1day at 7 weeks. So happy things are going well for once:) Hope everyone else is doing well. My heart goes out to those with angels.

Congratulations!! What a cute little bean :happydance:
Was your scan internal or external?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

babyplease81 said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hey gals - official due date is 6/4 now. 138/bpm and baby is measuring 7wks/1day at 7 weeks. So happy things are going well for once:) Hope everyone else is doing well. My heart goes out to those with angels.
> 
> Congratulations!! What a cute little bean :happydance:
> Was your scan internal or external?Click to expand...

Internal =/


----------



## nessaw

welcome lili and t84.

yes to the dizziness!!


----------



## rocketb

NDH said:


> Rocketb I remember you from December snowflakes, and here we both are again! (Think I remember seeing another December snowflake in here the other day too).

Oooh! I remember you too! It's nice to see a familiar name. I had pretty much stopped visiting BnB til I got this bfp, so I've got to relearn who all the big posters are. 

Going to be fun times with 2 under 2!


----------



## MrsPhez

Hey
Possible name for our littluns, June Juniors? Or something like that? Not very cutesy I know.
Not many symptoms for me, just the usual tiredness and constipation!!! Oh and nightmares that wake me up....
Sorry to hear about the sad losses. Hope to see you back soon :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

MissAnnabelle said:


> babyplease81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hey gals - official due date is 6/4 now. 138/bpm and baby is measuring 7wks/1day at 7 weeks. So happy things are going well for once:) Hope everyone else is doing well. My heart goes out to those with angels.
> 
> Congratulations!! What a cute little bean :happydance:
> Was your scan internal or external?Click to expand...
> 
> Internal =/Click to expand...

dildo-cam really isnt as thrilling as the name suggests huh?


----------



## Jadey121

June Jitterbugs! Random but it popped into my head lol


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I am so tired! But i didn't sleep until gone 4 last night so i'm chalking the tiredness down to that. My symptoms are come and go, having good days and bad days. Today i've had cramps. It's a nice way of my body telling me something is going on in there.


----------



## dreaming118

Hello eveybody, by my LMP I am due on June 25th.
I haven't had any symptoms so far


----------



## libbyam2003

Ms ugh... I feel like I don't have a right to complain though bc just started this week and not even puking, just feeling like I will. Hacking over the toilet seems to quell the urge for now!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

CottlestonPie said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyplease81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hey gals - official due date is 6/4 now. 138/bpm and baby is measuring 7wks/1day at 7 weeks. So happy things are going well for once:) Hope everyone else is doing well. My heart goes out to those with angels.
> 
> Congratulations!! What a cute little bean :happydance:
> Was your scan internal or external?Click to expand...
> 
> Internal =/Click to expand...
> 
> dildo-cam really isnt as thrilling as the name suggests huh?Click to expand...

lol - not really:) They probably think I am a weirdo because I always wear obnoxious socks to try to divert the attention. I also use a few of those paper sheets.


----------



## Kota

Oh I like June Jitterbugs.


----------



## angel2010

lili24 said:


> Finally brave enough to step in here! Due on June 16th, I think! :)

How you doing? Any sickness or anything?


----------



## Phantom710

Jitterbugs is Really cute :)


----------



## Logan's Mum

Kota said:


> Oh I like June Jitterbugs.

OOOOOO yes me too! Voted for June Bugs but prefer this suggestion :thumbup:

No nice dreams for me, when pg with Logan all I kept dreaming of was a spider being on my pillow and having to wake OH up so he would switch on the light to "check" the pillow for me. Happened last night, poor dear hes going to be woken up a lot :haha: although they are bloody scary dreams :argh:


Hugs to all those who have had losses, hope to see you in First Tri soon :hugs:


----------



## snuggles82

Logan's Mum said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> Oh I like June Jitterbugs.
> 
> OOOOOO yes me too! Voted for June Bugs but prefer this suggestion :thumbup:
> 
> No nice dreams for me, when pg with Logan all I kept dreaming of was a spider being on my pillow and having to wake OH up so he would switch on the light to "check" the pillow for me. Happened last night, poor dear hes going to be woken up a lot :haha: although they are bloody scary dreams :argh:
> 
> 
> Hugs to all those who have had losses, hope to see you in First Tri soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes. What's up with the weird crazy scary dreams! I have dreampt the last few nights of being eaten by a shark! I want a nice cuddly cozy dream, like where I win the lottery or something. I think the dreams are crazy because it's october. It's only fitting!!


----------



## msp_teen

I like Jitterbugs as well, that's cute!


----------



## AdriansMama

jitterbugs or juniebees for me ...wish i could switch my answer on the poll lol


----------



## nzjade

lili24 said:


> Finally brave enough to step in here! Due on June 16th, I think! :)




t84 said:


> Hey ladies... I don't know the protocol for this as this is my 1st bfp! But I'd like to join. Just got my positive result today so I'd be due June 26th, 2013! :happydance::baby:




dreaming118 said:


> Hello eveybody, by my LMP I am due on June 25th.
> I haven't had any symptoms so far

Congrats and welcome :happydance:



Medzi said:


> Has anyone else had dizziness?

Yes and lots of it! This morning when I got out of bed I had to hold on to the door for a few seconds as I was seeing stars.



njb1113 said:


> June beanies sounds good to me.
> 
> Regarding the symptoms, I am just so tired all the time. I am uninterested in doing anything. Even fixing my face and hair feel like a major chore. I am really torn, I don't know if I am just being plain lazy or is pregnancy doing this to me? I don't even feel like eating anything. Is anyone of you experiencing this?

Me too, it used to be easy for me to go for a 10km run after work, now I can barely get the energy to walk around the block, let alone attack the mountain of dishes in my kitchen.



Logan's Mum said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> Oh I like June Jitterbugs.
> 
> OOOOOO yes me too! Voted for June Bugs but prefer this suggestion :thumbup:
> 
> No nice dreams for me, when pg with Logan all I kept dreaming of was a spider being on my pillow and having to wake OH up so he would switch on the light to "check" the pillow for me. Happened last night, poor dear hes going to be woken up a lot :haha: although they are bloody scary dreams :argh:
> 
> 
> Hugs to all those who have had losses, hope to see you in First Tri soon :hugs:Click to expand...

I have 'spider-in-the-bed' dreams too!! Although none since being pg. Unfortunately it turned into a reality last week when I saw a big black spider the size of my palm (luckily not in my bed, but it was by the front door trying to get in!) Yuck.


----------



## nzjade

So so so so so tired this week. I fell asleep last night at 8pm, and slept right through til 8.30am this morning. Still feel like I could sleep all afternoon. Thank goodness I have a day off today. I just went for a walk and rented 'What to expect when you're expecting' (the movie version). Anyone else seen it?


----------



## Medzi

Glad the dizziness is normal. It has been bad for me! I was just sitting at my desk at work and just had to put my head down.


----------



## t84

nzjade said:


> So so so so so tired this week. I fell asleep last night at 8pm, and slept right through til 8.30am this morning. Still feel like I could sleep all afternoon. Thank goodness I have a day off today. I just went for a walk and rented 'What to expect when you're expecting' (the movie version). Anyone else seen it?

I saw it in the movie theatre when it first came out. I was good.. it will probably be even better now considering the circumstances. I kind of wish I would've held out! :winkwink:


----------



## Kellya009

Medzi said:


> Glad the dizziness is normal. It has been bad for me! I was just sitting at my desk at work and just had to put my head down.

I feel ya. I had to lay down on my kitchen floor yesterday. It was the first time I was dizzy and I thought I was going to pass out or something. Then I've had it again today... Not so bad and I know what it is now though. What a weird symptom to have. I wonder why?


----------



## danielle1984

Medzi said:


> Glad the dizziness is normal. It has been bad for me! I was just sitting at my desk at work and just had to put my head down.

Yea I feel dizzy too. Since supper time, I've been feeling sick too :sick:


----------



## Kellya009

Ok what is up with the dreams?!?! I'm praying for a dreamless night so i can feel rested in the morning!. I don't really have scary dreams but they are from bizarro world for sure!!


----------



## Kellya009

danielle1984 said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Glad the dizziness is normal. It has been bad for me! I was just sitting at my desk at work and just had to put my head down.
> 
> Yea I feel dizzy too. Since supper time, I've been feeling sick too :sick:Click to expand...

Food aversion or ms??


----------



## danielle1984

Kellya009 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Glad the dizziness is normal. It has been bad for me! I was just sitting at my desk at work and just had to put my head down.
> 
> Yea I feel dizzy too. Since supper time, I've been feeling sick too :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Food aversion or ms??Click to expand...

I honestly don't know. It was lasagna, my favorite.


----------



## TwoRdue

Kellya009 said:


> Ok what is up with the dreams?!?! I'm praying for a dreamless night so i can feel rested in the morning!. I don't really have scary dreams but they are from bizarro world for sure!!

But if you dont have the dreams then you are up all night peeing, so you never win lol!! Im up about six times


----------



## nzjade

t84 said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> So so so so so tired this week. I fell asleep last night at 8pm, and slept right through til 8.30am this morning. Still feel like I could sleep all afternoon. Thank goodness I have a day off today. I just went for a walk and rented 'What to expect when you're expecting' (the movie version). Anyone else seen it?
> 
> I saw it in the movie theatre when it first came out. I was good.. it will probably be even better now considering the circumstances. I kind of wish I would've held out! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I just finished watching it - loved it! Had a few tears at various times throughout the movie!


----------



## CottlestonPie

With the combination of having to get up to pee and my sons flippin 18 month sleep regression, it's now 4:15 and I'm wide awake. Grr. 

I've got this weird belly feeling. It's almost like... That feeling you get where you know your tummys not right but you don't feel sick YET. Actually, I think maybe it's hunger...

Gas pains have gotten really bad. Yesterday afternoon I was doubled over in pain with it. Hoping this is just an early preggy thing and its over soon.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Ahh cottlestonpie my 14month year old is changing his sleeping pattern as well :-( 
With my last pregnancy when I was about this far along I got really bad ms, luckily I don't feel too bad this time but I'm scared I'm going to get it as bad as last time!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

TwoRdue said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> Ok what is up with the dreams?!?! I'm praying for a dreamless night so i can feel rested in the morning!. I don't really have scary dreams but they are from bizarro world for sure!!
> 
> But if you dont have the dreams then you are up all night peeing, so you never win lol!! Im up about six timesClick to expand...

I get up between 3-6 times every night to pee. Its ridiculous.


----------



## NDH

I really like June jitterbugs too! Its cute but different.


----------



## Logan's Mum

nzjade said:


> Logan's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kota said:
> 
> 
> Oh I like June Jitterbugs.
> 
> OOOOOO yes me too! Voted for June Bugs but prefer this suggestion :thumbup:
> 
> No nice dreams for me, when pg with Logan all I kept dreaming of was a spider being on my pillow and having to wake OH up so he would switch on the light to "check" the pillow for me. Happened last night, poor dear hes going to be woken up a lot :haha: although they are bloody scary dreams :argh:
> 
> 
> Hugs to all those who have had losses, hope to see you in First Tri soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 'spider-in-the-bed' dreams too!! Although none since being pg. Unfortunately it turned into a reality last week when I saw a big black spider the size of my palm (luckily not in my bed, but it was by the front door trying to get in!) Yuck.Click to expand...

ARGH! Gross! I squealed when I went to lock the front door once and there was a milipede on the wall next to the lock. OH had to come lock the door :blush: 

I take it all back about no naughty dreams, last nights was ermmmm....interesting..... :shock:

And today Im... 6 weeks! Half way until I get a scan! :happydance:


----------



## nzjade

I'm 6 weeks today too! So happy we've made it through the 5's. I have 2 weeks til my first scan, seems like forever away.


----------



## Jadey121

Blurghhh morning sickness has me this morning! I couldnt make it to my bathroom so was boffing up in the back garden lol.


----------



## greenlady

Hi all, I had my dating scan today which has put me back 3 days and my new EDD is 9th June. The good news the baby is real and has a heartbeat! Still not feeling any symptoms so I was starting to wonder if I'd imagined it.

Also, I like June jitterbugs. I like Junipers but maybe prefer 'Juniper berries'.


----------



## nzjade

greenlady said:


> Hi all, I had my dating scan today which has put me back 3 days and my new EDD is 9th June. The good news the baby is real and has a heartbeat! Still not feeling any symptoms so I was starting to wonder if I'd imagined it.
> 
> Also, I like June jitterbugs. I like Junipers but maybe prefer 'Juniper berries'.

Congrats on your scan - do you have a photo for us? :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Serious dizziness and nausea today. Get dizzy and feel queasy when I stand up... And Dh is working from home and just moaned at me for not washing up. Nearly thumped him!


----------



## Stillwait78

I have my viability scan today at 7 weeks and I am soooo nervous - had a scan at 5 weeks and could only see the sac - hoping for a miracle today.


----------



## shellgirl

Lots of movement in the thread since last night. Of course, I did go to bed at 6pm. :haha:

I want to see scan pictures too! Mine is not till Tuesday, and yes, I'm counting the days. Stillwait, I'm sure everything is fine. The heart isn't there yet at 5 weeks, my OB won't even do a scan until after 6 because you can't see it yet. Can't wait to see yours and the good news later!

I also like jitterbugs. Too bad we can't change our votes on the poll now. We may need a manual count!

I've also had really crazy and vivid dreams every night. It does make you more tired when you wake up I've noticed.

No official ms for me, I've just have had episodes of nausea. I'm hoping it stays this way as I hate throwing up more than anything.


----------



## Mellie1988

Well I'm throwing up at least twice a day :( this is not fun at all!! 

Also has anyone got a horrible after taste from everythin they eat?? While I'm eating food it tastes great, but I get a horrible after taste and everything repeats on me for hours after I've eaten!! 

Anyone kno of a cure? Mints work for a while but the mints are making me feel sick now from eating them too much :dohh: 

X


----------



## shobbs

Hiya ladies the past 3 days I've had nausea that's getting worse by the day, had to et hubby to drive me to do some things, had to pull over 3 times as I thought I was going to be sick, came home but couldn't be sick just gagging 

I really don't know what's worse feeling sick alllll dayyyy long or being sick

It's driving me mad can't eat I feel sick and if I do eat still feel sick can't move a lot either as motion makes me wanna be sick

Hubbies been amazing came home from work at 10pm to a wreck of a house and cleaned the lot before I woke up :) dreading tomorrow ad every day it's getting worse I got so much to doubt can't do any of it :(


----------



## shobbs

Mellie1988 said:


> Well I'm throwing up at least twice a day :( this is not fun at all!!
> 
> Also has anyone got a horrible after taste from everythin they eat?? While I'm eating food it tastes great, but I get a horrible after taste and everything repeats on me for hours after I've eaten!!
> 
> Anyone kno of a cure? Mints work for a while but the mints are making me feel sick now from eating them too much :dohh:
> 
> X


Yes defiantly with the after taste, tea, coffee, bread, milk (can eat scrabbled egg at all that's the worst)

Chewing chewing gum relieves it for a while but if you do find an answer please tell me I would love to no x


----------



## MissMaternal

Hi ladies! Been having some nausea the last 2 days, but not been sick yet. Keep feeling really hot and dizzy too...and am sooo hungry! The worst one is the cramps though.... i remember having bad cramps with DD at the start but can't remember how long it lasted for. Also last night in bed i had SUCH bad lower backache....was convinced i was gonna see blood when i went for a wee but TOUCHWOOD..nothing so far. Anyone else suffering with cramps and backache? xx


----------



## greenlady

nzjade said:


> greenlady said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I had my dating scan today which has put me back 3 days and my new EDD is 9th June. The good news the baby is real and has a heartbeat! Still not feeling any symptoms so I was starting to wonder if I'd imagined it.
> 
> Also, I like June jitterbugs. I like Junipers but maybe prefer 'Juniper berries'.
> 
> Congrats on your scan - do you have a photo for us? :)Click to expand...

No I didn't get one, my results are being delivered to the GP tomorrow so I'm hoping they will put one in there, but if not it doesn't matter you couldn't really see that much tbh! I did see the heart beating though so that's good


----------



## shellgirl

MissMaternal said:


> Hi ladies! Been having some nausea the last 2 days, but not been sick yet. Keep feeling really hot and dizzy too...and am sooo hungry! The worst one is the cramps though.... i remember having bad cramps with DD at the start but can't remember how long it lasted for. Also last night in bed i had SUCH bad lower backache....was convinced i was gonna see blood when i went for a wee but TOUCHWOOD..nothing so far. Anyone else suffering with cramps and backache? xx

I also have the worst backache and freaked out looking for blood. Everything seems to be fine though. I think because I have a torn disc and back problems already that pregnancy just flares it up. Do you have prior back issues?


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I'm 6 weeks tomorrow :happydance: 
Still not many symptoms to speak of, but i know that one day soon they'll hit me hard.


----------



## kiwiana

MissMaternal said:


> Hi ladies! Been having some nausea the last 2 days, but not been sick yet. Keep feeling really hot and dizzy too...and am sooo hungry! The worst one is the cramps though.... i remember having bad cramps with DD at the start but can't remember how long it lasted for. Also last night in bed i had SUCH bad lower backache....was convinced i was gonna see blood when i went for a wee but TOUCHWOOD..nothing so far. Anyone else suffering with cramps and backache? xx

I am having really bad cramps too. No backache though. 

I have felt really sick this morning. I hate throwing up more than anything too, so I just keep trying to breathe through it. I have an acupuncture appt tonight and will ask her to treat the sickness, will let you all know if it works. I have my fingers and toes crossed that it does!!


----------



## danielle1984

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm 6 weeks tomorrow :happydance:
> Still not many symptoms to speak of, but i know that one day soon they'll hit me hard.

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow too! Almost half way to the end of first tri. :happydance:


----------



## msp_teen

Also 6 weeks tomorrow! Glad to hit this milestone!


----------



## shellgirl

msp_teen said:


> Also 6 weeks tomorrow! Glad to hit this milestone!


It's very exciting to approach the halfway point to the first tri. I will join you ladies Fri!


----------



## kel21

Glad to hear cramping is common! Mine feels just like af! I was so worried yesterday I sort of made myself sore checking for blood so often! LOL And I'm sure I'll do the same today!


----------



## Medzi

shellgirl said:


> msp_teen said:
> 
> 
> Also 6 weeks tomorrow! Glad to hit this milestone!
> 
> 
> It's very exciting to approach the halfway point to the first tri. I will join you ladies Fri!Click to expand...

I will be on Friday too!


----------



## libbyam2003

oh wasn't even thinking about it like that! so i'm over halfway!


----------



## Stillwait78

For the first time ever - we found a hearbeat today! 132 bbm and measuring on track exactly at 7 weeks 1 Day ( I had an iui so I am sure about ovulation). I am cautiously optimistic!


----------



## libbyam2003

How far along were you before with no hb? I ask bc hoping for one next week and didn't even see anything in the sac at last visit a week ago.


----------



## kiwiana

Stillwait78 said:


> For the first time ever - we found a hearbeat today! 132 bbm and measuring on track exactly at 7 weeks 1 Day ( I had an iui so I am sure about ovulation). I am cautiously optimistic!

That is great news!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

libbyam2003 said:


> How far along were you before with no hb? I ask bc hoping for one next week and didn't even see anything in the sac at last visit a week ago.

You could see heartbeats on both my babies last week when i was 6wk3d.


----------



## amber8

shellgirl said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Been having some nausea the last 2 days, but not been sick yet. Keep feeling really hot and dizzy too...and am sooo hungry! The worst one is the cramps though.... i remember having bad cramps with DD at the start but can't remember how long it lasted for. Also last night in bed i had SUCH bad lower backache....was convinced i was gonna see blood when i went for a wee but TOUCHWOOD..nothing so far. Anyone else suffering with cramps and backache? xx
> 
> I also have the worst backache and freaked out looking for blood. Everything seems to be fine though. I think because I have a torn disc and back problems already that pregnancy just flares it up. Do you have prior back issues?Click to expand...

I had bad cramps and lower backache for 1 or 2 days around 5 weeks. I got home from work, stretched out on the couch for half an hour and felt better right away. So I think that eased my worry...I feel fine now....well minus the tiredness, dizziness & slight nausea! But I can't complain...just happy to have a little bean!


----------



## Medzi

Great news Stillwait78!!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Yeah you're probably right. No I don't really have any back problems pre-pregnancy, though I did have some physio in my last pregnancy at 30 weeks for pelvic pain but I don't think it's that! Oh well hopefully this beanie sticks... Xx


----------



## kel21

I am 4 weeks today. And my boobs had been massivley hurting for almost a week now. And it felt like they were firm boulders sitting on my chest. But 2 days ago it started hurting a little less, and feeling less full. Is that a sign of impending mc? My beta 2 days ago was really really low (6) and my frer today looks the same, maybe a little less than yesterday :( Did anyone else with sore bbs feel it come and go around the 4 week mark? Second beta is today, but won't get results till tomorrow. Not feeling very optimistic :(


----------



## KBrain3377

kel21 said:


> I am 4 weeks today. And my boobs had been massivley hurting for almost a week now. And it felt like they were firm boulders sitting on my chest. But 2 days ago it started hurting a little less, and feeling less full. Is that a sign of impending mc? My beta 2 days ago was really really low (6) and my frer today looks the same, maybe a little less than yesterday :( Did anyone else with sore bbs feel it come and go around the 4 week mark? Second beta is today, but won't get results till tomorrow. Not feeling very optimistic :(

Hi kel - how many dpo were you when you had a bea of 6? You know sometimes betas just rise lower for some people at the beginning than for others, so try to not worry just yet. As long as the numbers continue to rise and at least double every 48 hours, you're still in the game. FX for you!


----------



## KBrain3377

Stillwait78 said:


> For the first time ever - we found a hearbeat today! 132 bbm and measuring on track exactly at 7 weeks 1 Day ( I had an iui so I am sure about ovulation). I am cautiously optimistic!

OMG Stillwait78 - it made me smile just reading that, so happy for you!! I'm in the same boat, I have yet to get as far as seeing a heartbeat, so I'm totally freaking out about my first scan next Friday (I will be 6 weeks and 1 day - I'm wondering now if that's too early...). You must be so relieved and excited, how awesome!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Kel, i hope everythings ok. Symptoms come and go and will do through the whole of first tri if not longer.
My sore boobs are much much better than they were so I wouldn't say a change in symptoms is a bad sign. Fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Stillwait78

libbyam2003 said:


> How far along were you before with no hb? I ask bc hoping for one next week and didn't even see anything in the sac at last visit a week ago.

Hi Libby - They did a first scan at 5 weeks exactly and it was a completely empty sac.

Both previous miscarriages before were just shy of 5 weeks as well - no heartbeat was seen. HCG never got over 500


----------



## nessaw

am liking the sound of june jitterbugs too.x


----------



## xxyjadexx

Can't believe I'm 7 weeks tomorrow! Before we know it were going to be in second tri! Can't wait! 
I'm a bit upset with dh today! He has only gone and blabbed that were having another baby :-( I really wasn't ready for people to know just yet!


----------



## Dwagg

I am due June 2nd 2013, 7 weeks 3 days and scond scan on Tuesday. x


----------



## Jadey121

anyone else really bloated? Im not even 6 weeks yet and i have a bloat going on. My works are going to start guessing if i dont get some floaty tops :-\


----------



## kel21

Just got my actual number from my first beta. It was only 8. But that is still better than the 6 I was imagining.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jadey121 said:


> anyone else really bloated? Im not even 6 weeks yet and i have a bloat going on. My works are going to start guessing if i dont get some floaty tops :-\

I started bloating right at 4 weeks, lol.


----------



## AdriansMama

had bloodwork done today and my first dr's appt! i have my ultrasound on the 24th ! i am super excited to see my little blueberries heartbeat :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Jadey121 said:


> anyone else really bloated? Im not even 6 weeks yet and i have a bloat going on. My works are going to start guessing if i dont get some floaty tops :-\

I have been so bloated off and on. Some days are much worse than others. It was my first sign to test at 3 weeks because it was horrible!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm bloated enough that I busted out my maternity jumper from last time because it's the only thing long and baggy enough to hide the fact that I cant button my jeans. :dohh:


----------



## Medzi

I have bloat big time...


----------



## nzjade

kel21 said:


> Glad to hear cramping is common! Mine feels just like af! I was so worried yesterday I sort of made myself sore checking for blood so often! LOL And I'm sure I'll do the same today!

I had a few AF-ish cramps last night - they come and go, was thinking the worst. They seem to have gone today (FX)! They freak me out...




Stillwait78 said:


> For the first time ever - we found a hearbeat today! 132 bbm and measuring on track exactly at 7 weeks 1 Day ( I had an iui so I am sure about ovulation). I am cautiously optimistic!

Yippeeee :happydance: - Congrats!! :)



Dwagg said:


> I am due June 2nd 2013, 7 weeks 3 days and scond scan on Tuesday. x

Congrats :)



Jadey121 said:


> anyone else really bloated? Im not even 6 weeks yet and i have a bloat going on. My works are going to start guessing if i dont get some floaty tops :-\

Yep, totally bloated. I have a mega bloat bump.


----------



## nzjade

Had my third beta blood test just now. Gosh I wish I could fast forward until tomorrow to find out the results. I know I'm wishing my pregnancy away, but I just want to be out of the 'danger zone' so I can relax more.


----------



## 28329

I am constantly bloated!! It's so uncomfortable. Can't do up the button on my jeans. Had a nasty wave of nausea couple hours ago. Have felt sick since but not been sick.


----------



## shellgirl

I'm am so bloated! I can't fit in any of my jeans. Had to buy some maternity ones and wear looser long tops or dresses because I already look preggo and work is going to say something if I don't hide it.


----------



## shobbs

Think we should do bloated pictures lolx


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm in the bloat club too! Ugh


----------



## kel21

My dr just called. My beta is at 4. He said both numbers are so darn low that that really doens't mean much. Based on my last period he says I'm late, so that is good. And that if I don't start my period in a week we will re-do the test. I think I'm just in shock.


----------



## Jadey121

kel21 said:


> My dr just called. My beta is at 4. He said both numbers are so darn low that that really doens't mean much. Based on my last period he says I'm late, so that is good. And that if I don't start my period in a week we will re-do the test. I think I'm just in shock.

I dont know much about levels to give any sort of advice but wanted to send you some hugs xx


----------



## Jadey121

shobbs said:


> Think we should do bloated pictures lolx

i agree show the bloats lol


----------



## snuggles82

I'm glad I'm not the only one soooo bloated. I too can't button up all of my pants. I wearing sweat pants all the time just to feel comfortable, and it's still really hot here. With my last pregnancy the bloat went away around week 9 (and then started showing around 3 1/2 months), but with this being my second I don't know if it will go away. It is getting harder to hide. That and it is taking everything I have to not throw up when people talk to me....Come on month 6. 

Has anyone had their bloating go away with their previous pregnancies before they started to show?


----------



## KBrain3377

kel21 said:


> My dr just called. My beta is at 4. He said both numbers are so darn low that that really doens't mean much. Based on my last period he says I'm late, so that is good. And that if I don't start my period in a week we will re-do the test. I think I'm just in shock.

I'm so sorry Kel21! Do they suspect a chemical? My RE considers any beta below 5 as a negative, since sometimes your body can produce a tiny amount of HCG on its own.... but that being said, maybe your numbers will still go up? I'm so sad for you and wish you the best!


----------



## Medzi

Kel what does that mean? Since you are late is your doctor still positive? I'm so sorry there is so much uncertainty. :hugs:


----------



## kel21

He does consider that neg. But he is confused because of the 8 before that. Did another frer this afternoon and the line lloks like it did at 9dpo. Barely there.


----------



## nzjade

kel21 said:


> He does consider that neg. But he is confused because of the 8 before that. Did another frer this afternoon and the line lloks like it did at 9dpo. Barely there.

So sorry Kel, what a nerve-wracking and sad time for you :( :hugs:


----------



## kel21

Thanks


----------



## Medzi

:hugs:


----------



## Kellya009

Ugh, I've been feeling queasy since finishing work today. Had to force myself to make and eat dinner. Tacos, my favorite too :(. Plus since 7 I've been dying to go to bed! Sooo tired!! Whenever I tell hubby how I'm feeling he just says, "it's the baby" :). Cute. But still not feeling so hot!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Wohooo 7 weeks today! So excited!


----------



## Phantom710

so sorry Kel :hugs: I know it sucks :(


----------



## nessaw

kel-hugs x


----------



## xxyjadexx

Sorry Kel x


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Just had my scan date through. Friday 23rd November at 9:10am. Just 5 weeks to go!


----------



## kiwiana

So had my acupuncture appt last night and I feel like a different person today. I still have small waves of nausea, but nothing like it was yesterday when I couldn't get off the couch. I also feel a lot more energised too. I was so worried because I have to go into work today for a meeting, now I know it will be no problem. So pleased!!!

I am also bloated!!!


----------



## Jadey121

mini rant! i had a urine sample sent off monday and it still isnt back. Bloods taken today and docs saying those wont be back for a week either! My doc said to me they needed to check wether this was a new pregnancy as i had a bfp last month but i had bleedin. hcg was 23 then went to 17. Personally i do think this is a new pregnancy but ive heard of so many women saying their levela had risen after they were told suspected chemical. I just want to be 100% sure as my levels were 17 when hospital said to me go home its deffo a chemical pregnancy. Now i dknt know mucj about levels but i was 4 weeks and the level was at 17 so that means a home pregnancy test would of worked?! Anyway thats my rant for the day im kinda peed that no one is actualy taking me serious!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hey all, 

Feeling quite okay today *touches wood* no sickness, teeny bit of awful taste in my mouth but nothing too unbearable and quite alot of energy :D yay! 

Got all the bedding waiting to be washed, washed the dishes, hoovered up and just about to head off to shopping centre to get DS present for his birthday on Saturday, he's going to be 3, my boy is getting sooo big now! DD's birthday is 31st October so only 10 days inbetween their birthdays...were taking DD to see Disney on ice on Friday night for a surprise then were taking them both to Lego Land next Wednesday for a birthday treat....think i'm more excited than the kids will be, we've kept it a surprise :D can't wait to see their faces!! Quite a busy few weeks ahead which should speed up the 1st tri a little :happydance: 

x


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I'm sat in Pizza Hut car park waiting to me a friend for lunch and I don't know how I'm going to get through it! She doesn't know I'm pregnant and I don't want people to know yet. I feel so sick I know the smell in there will hit me as I walk in :-/
I have my sherbet lemons to suck on but she's going to be a bit suspicious of that I think haha 
My due date is on her birthday so want to wait until I have a scan pic to show her, I'm going to say I already know what I'm getting her for her birthday and give her the pic hehe (I bet my due date changes at the scan now haha)


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh noo, hope the smells doesn't knock you! I went to TGI Fridays a few weeks ago and the smell knocked me at first but once I had sat down and got a drink I felt fine! 
Thats lovely the way you are going to tell her too hehe :D 

x


----------



## StefNJunk

Dizziness started for me last night :-/

On the plus side - made it to my first mini milestone, 5w3d today. MC at 5w2d last time.


----------



## vegasbaby

So sorry, Kel. I was really hoping that this was your sticky bean.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

It wasn't as bad as I thought. Like you said it was bad when I first walked in but after a few minutes I was fine. I actually quite enjoyed the pizza and salad! I've not enjoyed food for a few days now. I think because she didn't know I was pregnant I sort of forgot about it for a bit and my mind was on other things other than symptoms and wanting to be sick!


----------



## Julesillini8

StefNJunk said:


> Dizziness started for me last night :-/
> 
> On the plus side - made it to my first mini milestone, 5w3d today. MC at 5w2d last time.

Hey stef, congrats on your mini milestone! Just thought I'd say hi, I'm due a day after you!


----------



## StefNJunk

Julesillini8 said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> Dizziness started for me last night :-/
> 
> On the plus side - made it to my first mini milestone, 5w3d today. MC at 5w2d last time.
> 
> Hey stef, congrats on your mini milestone! Just thought I'd say hi, I'm due a day after you!Click to expand...

:wave: Hi! And thanks :) I love that the date is sooo close to Father's Day! That would be a wonderful present.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Had my 1st proper bout of ms this morn I think. Was ok after I ate tho. Lets hope it was a one off xx

Got my scan date a week ago too. Totally forgot to pay about it as haven't had my booking in appointment yet. Scan date is 28th nov. hopefully booking in is only 2-3 weeks away xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Got my first midwife appointment on November 6th. Scan will be the end of November too. Seems ages away!

Omg hubby just lit a vanilla candle and it's making me soooo queasy :(


----------



## StarTX

Hey everyone, some sad news. I woke up yesterday morning with a small amount of brown discharge on my panty liner. Throughout the day it progressed and I was spotting small amounts of light pink blood. Well last night, i had terrible cramping and woke up in the middle of the night and it basically looked as though I had gotten my period. This morning, I had passed a large, red clot (about the size of my thumb). I have a doctors appointment in the afternoon so hopefully I can get some answers on when I can start trying again.


----------



## Jadey121

StarT - Massive hugs xoxo


----------



## Lisaloo82

CottlestonPie said:


> Got my first midwife appointment on November 6th. Scan will be the end of November too. Seems ages away!
> 
> Omg hubby just lit a vanilla candle and it's making me soooo queasy :(

It does doesn't it. Least we have half term, Halloween and bonfire night to pass the next 3 weeks away. When r u due x


----------



## Lisaloo82

StarTX said:


> Hey everyone, some sad news. I woke up yesterday morning with a small amount of brown discharge on my panty liner. Throughout the day it progressed and I was spotting small amounts of light pink blood. Well last night, i had terrible cramping and woke up in the middle of the night and it basically looked as though I had gotten my period. This morning, I had passed a large, red clot (about the size of my thumb). I have a doctors appointment in the afternoon so hopefully I can get some answers on when I can start trying again.

Big hugs hun. R u still bleeding? A friend of mine had bad bleeding and thought she was having a mc. But her baby is now 1year old. Xx


----------



## Carly.C

StarTX said:


> Hey everyone, some sad news. I woke up yesterday morning with a small amount of brown discharge on my panty liner. Throughout the day it progressed and I was spotting small amounts of light pink blood. Well last night, i had terrible cramping and woke up in the middle of the night and it basically looked as though I had gotten my period. This morning, I had passed a large, red clot (about the size of my thumb). I have a doctors appointment in the afternoon so hopefully I can get some answers on when I can start trying again.

So sorry startx x


----------



## pixielmh

StarTX said:


> Hey everyone, some sad news. I woke up yesterday morning with a small amount of brown discharge on my panty liner. Throughout the day it progressed and I was spotting small amounts of light pink blood. Well last night, i had terrible cramping and woke up in the middle of the night and it basically looked as though I had gotten my period. This morning, I had passed a large, red clot (about the size of my thumb). I have a doctors appointment in the afternoon so hopefully I can get some answers on when I can start trying again.[/QU
> 
> Im ever so sorry.


----------



## shellgirl

Oh StarT, I'm so sorry. I hope it's just some bleeding and your little bean is ok. Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## KBrain3377

StarTX said:


> Hey everyone, some sad news. I woke up yesterday morning with a small amount of brown discharge on my panty liner. Throughout the day it progressed and I was spotting small amounts of light pink blood. Well last night, i had terrible cramping and woke up in the middle of the night and it basically looked as though I had gotten my period. This morning, I had passed a large, red clot (about the size of my thumb). I have a doctors appointment in the afternoon so hopefully I can get some answers on when I can start trying again.


I'm so sorry!!! I can't imagine how upset you must be. Hope that the doc has some answers for you.


----------



## KBrain3377

So today I'm five weeks along, but it seems like so much longer! I think it's partly b/c I found out I was pregnant at 9dpo, so the last two weeks have just dragged out like crazy! Last night I started coming down w/what I think is a cold, but a bad one - really sore throat, congestion, and I even felt a bit achy and hot. I took some Tylenol last night and again this morning, and I feel better so far but I know this cold will drag on. Do any of you ladies know what cold medicine is ok to take?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lisaloo82 said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Got my first midwife appointment on November 6th. Scan will be the end of November too. Seems ages away!
> 
> Omg hubby just lit a vanilla candle and it's making me soooo queasy :(
> 
> It does doesn't it. Least we have half term, Halloween and bonfire night to pass the next 3 weeks away. When r u due xClick to expand...

Yeah good point... Got lil man keeping me on my toes too!
I'm due on the 9th I think. Might be the 10th though... Had a weird AF. 

Hooray! DH finally noticed that I'm a bit tired and sicky. I had a 2hr nap at lunch time and now it's 8pm and I'm soooooo tired again.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Star I'm so sorry.... Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: starT


----------



## nessaw

sorry star x


----------



## jthro24

I lost my baby last Wed. Please if you could add my angel to the list.
thank you


----------



## Mizze

Oh ladies 

:hugs: for star, fx for you 

jthro and all the others whose babies became angels. xxx :hugs::hugs:

Mizze xx


----------



## Jadey121

im so sorry jthro. X


----------



## Lisaloo82

CottlestonPie said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Got my first midwife appointment on November 6th. Scan will be the end of November too. Seems ages away!
> 
> Omg hubby just lit a vanilla candle and it's making me soooo queasy :(
> 
> It does doesn't it. Least we have half term, Halloween and bonfire night to pass the next 3 weeks away. When r u due xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah good point... Got lil man keeping me on my toes too!
> I'm due on the 9th I think. Might be the 10th though... Had a weird AF.
> 
> Hooray! DH finally noticed that I'm a bit tired and sicky. I had a 2hr nap at lunch time and now it's 8pm and I'm soooooo tired again.Click to expand...

I'm due 8th although I think it's more likely 10th as I'm pretty sure I O'd late. I'm starting to feel a bit sick. Can't quite make up my mind if I have ms. It's kind of like travel sickness I sometimes get in car. I didn't have any with DS so not sure what to expect. Sometimes in the evening I feel nauseous for half hour then it goes xx


----------



## shellgirl

I'm so sorry Jthro. :hugs:


----------



## StarTX

Just came back from the doctor's office where they did an vaginal u/s, nothing there. I'm still bleeding and it seems as though my body is getting rid of everything on its own so hopefully no surgery needed. The doc told me to wait two months before trying again. Best of luck to all you ladies and I'm praying for all of you to have healthy and happy babies!


----------



## Lisasmith

Sorry love :( <3


----------



## nzjade

StarTX said:


> Hey everyone, some sad news. I woke up yesterday morning with a small amount of brown discharge on my panty liner. Throughout the day it progressed and I was spotting small amounts of light pink blood. Well last night, i had terrible cramping and woke up in the middle of the night and it basically looked as though I had gotten my period. This morning, I had passed a large, red clot (about the size of my thumb). I have a doctors appointment in the afternoon so hopefully I can get some answers on when I can start trying again.




jthro24 said:


> I lost my baby last Wed. Please if you could add my angel to the list.
> thank you

So sorry both of you. Dammit life is so cruel sometimes - am thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## nzjade

Well I got my 3rd beta results today:

4th October - 4w1d (approx 14dpo): hcg = 170
11th October - 5w1d (approx 21dpo): hcg = 3700
18th October - 6w1d (approx 28dpo): hcg = 17900

Doubling time between first two was 35.55 hours.
Doubling time between second two was 73.87 hours.

I totally freaked out at first and was shaking, thinking OMG how could the doubling time have reduced so much. But apparently the doubling time reduces once you get over 1200, and then slows down even more after 6000.


I copied this from Countdown to Pregnancy:
Hcg under 1200mIU/ml - doubling time should be 31-72 hours
Hcg 1200mIU/ml - 6000mIU/ml - doubling time should be 72-96 hours
Hcg over 6000mIU/ml - doubling time should be more than 96 hours

I figure seeing as mine is 73.87 between an hcg of 3700 and 17,900, that it looks pretty OK? 

Please someone give me some reassurance - I'm like a nervous wreck :( Can't even concentrate on work.

:flow:


----------



## MissMaternal

Change me to an angel please.. X


----------



## 28329

Oh gosh, i'm so sorry for the new angels. I really feel for you. :hugs: for you all.


----------



## nzjade

MissMaternal said:


> Change me to an angel please.. X

So sorry MissMaternal :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

I am so sorry to all the ladies with angels.:hugs:


----------



## Kota

:hugs: to all those that need them.


----------



## NDH

:hugs: for all the angels :( so sad to read of all the recent losses :(

Jade your hcg looks great, try not to stress.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies :wave:
wondering if i could join you just found out yesterday that we are expecting baby number 2 tentatively due on June 25th but will know a more exact date after i get a doctors appt and what not :)

hoping we all have a happy and healthy nine months


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: missmaternal and jthro.


----------



## CottlestonPie

:hugs: to the ladies with angels. So so sorry :(

It's 3:45am here and I've had to sneak downstairs to munch a couple of ginger biscuits. Its about this time every night that I seem to get so hungry it makes me feel extremely sick, no matter how big my dinner was. Urghh. And of course now I'm wide awake too. :dohh:


----------



## Kota

Just got back from an early scan, my dates are spot on, gestational sack and yolk sac seen, no heartbeat as yet. :(. Will have to go back in 7-10days to check for a heartbeat. Feeling good that things are 'on track' but would have loved to see that little heartbeat going.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw, glad everything's looking good Kota... Hopefully you'll get that heartbeat nice and strong at your next scan :thumbup:


----------



## nzjade

NDH said:


> :hugs: for all the angels :( so sad to read of all the recent losses :(
> 
> Jade your hcg looks great, try not to stress.

Thanks - have stopped stressing now :) :flow:


----------



## Kellya009

:hugs: to all our girls with angels... I'm so sorry and sad for you all.

AFM, broke out in tears tonight because my nausea was so bad... DH prayed for me and I felt better :). I can do peanut butter toast, macaroni, and mandarins yum! But everything else seems to be causing major nausea, with gagging. No puking yet though! I grabbed some ginger ale which seemed to go down quite well although I normally hate sugary pop drinks!

Fx'd this doesn't turn into full ms and leaves me soon as I don't know how I'll be able to snack on all these weird foods at work!

How's ms for everyone else so far?


----------



## nzjade

Kellya009 said:


> :hugs: to all our girls with angels... I'm so sorry and sad for you all.
> 
> AFM, broke out in tears tonight because my nausea was so bad... DH prayed for me and I felt better :). I can do peanut butter toast, macaroni, and mandarins yum! But everything else seems to be causing major nausea, with gagging. No puking yet though! I grabbed some ginger ale which seemed to go down quite well although I normally hate sugary pop drinks!
> 
> Fx'd this doesn't turn into full ms and leaves me soon as I don't know how I'll be able to snack on all these weird foods at work!
> 
> How's ms for everyone else so far?

I read that Ginger Ale and Ginger Beer (non-alcoholic of course - lol!) are really good for m/s as long as they have real ginger in them (rather than ginger flavour) :)


----------



## Logan's Mum

Kota said:


> Just got back from an early scan, my dates are spot on, gestational sack and yolk sac seen, no heartbeat as yet. :(. Will have to go back in 7-10days to check for a heartbeat. Feeling good that things are 'on track' but would have loved to see that little heartbeat going.

Aww, you will see a heartbeat soon! On a separate topic, it seems really weird that you have already had your 19th October, Ive only just got up for mine and still have a whole day of work to go! :dohh: swap places so I am nearer the weekend?? :haha:

Im a bit cross ATM, my first appointment to have this pg verified by the Dr so I can be booked in with a midwife has been cancelled :growlmad: It was Monday, when I would be 6 weeks 5 days (nearabouts). I dont want to leave it too late to see a Dr as I worked out my 12 week scan will be near Xmas and if its too late to see GP it will have to be after Xmas. I will see if they can offer an appointment before 8 weeks, otherwise I will have to book an appointment on the day and leave work early, which is annoying. 

Plus, I went out last night with work and had loads of pasta so feeling very sorry for myself this morning :sick:


----------



## Jadey121

ProudArmyWife said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> wondering if i could join you just found out yesterday that we are expecting baby number 2 tentatively due on June 25th but will know a more exact date after i get a doctors appt and what not :)
> 
> hoping we all have a happy and healthy nine months

Hey!!! Welcome over xx


----------



## Mizze

can you not book directly with a MW Logan's Mum? 

I didnt bother with a Dr appt this time as last time my Dr appt basically went Me - "Im Pregnant" Dr - "Congratulations, book an appt with reception for the MW on your way out" 
A waste of my and her time so this time I didnt bother - booked with the MW - saw her for what is basically a "hello Im pregnant" appt so she can work out the EDD and set up the 10 week appt and 12 week scan etc. 

Mizze xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

In my area we have to see a gp who then refers us to a midwife by filling in some paperwork with EDD and anything else that's noteworthy, then you get a letter telling you when and where to go for your midwife appointment. Might just be because all our midwives have moved out of the Drs and into the local sure start centres.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Mizze said:


> can you not book directly with a MW Logan's Mum?
> 
> I didnt bother with a Dr appt this time as last time my Dr appt basically went Me - "Im Pregnant" Dr - "Congratulations, book an appt with reception for the MW on your way out"
> A waste of my and her time so this time I didnt bother - booked with the MW - saw her for what is basically a "hello Im pregnant" appt so she can work out the EDD and set up the 10 week appt and 12 week scan etc.
> 
> Mizze xx

Annoyingly you can't book straighaway with MW at my doctors. You have to see Dr with sample to be sent and tested. Once its confirmed you get a MW call u to arrange an appt, where they take blood etc. Then u get scan. When I was pg with Logan I took test at 11 weeks and met MW and had scan by 14 weeks. But think it was quick to sort out due to me testing so late. Think I'm just too impatient to get things going! :haha:


----------



## Mizze

Logan's Mum said:


> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> can you not book directly with a MW Logan's Mum?
> 
> I didnt bother with a Dr appt this time as last time my Dr appt basically went Me - "Im Pregnant" Dr - "Congratulations, book an appt with reception for the MW on your way out"
> A waste of my and her time so this time I didnt bother - booked with the MW - saw her for what is basically a "hello Im pregnant" appt so she can work out the EDD and set up the 10 week appt and 12 week scan etc.
> 
> Mizze xx
> 
> Annoyingly you can't book straighaway with MW at my doctors. You have to see Dr with sample to be sent and tested. Once its confirmed you get a MW call u to arrange an appt, where they take blood etc. Then u get scan. When I was pg with Logan I took test at 11 weeks and met MW and had scan by 14 weeks. But think it was quick to sort out due to me testing so late. Think I'm just too impatient to get things going! :haha:Click to expand...


Wow! Here they just take your word for it! They certainly dont test you to confirm it. How inconvienient - especially when it takes you forever to get your appointment- thats not nice at all!

Mizze x


----------



## NDH

I find it fascinating to hear how its done in other places. 

I do shared care between my gp and the antenatal clinic at the hospital. My gp gave me a referral for the antenatal clinic at my first appointment, and I don't go to the ANC until I'm 14 weeks, and that's with an ob. Last time I didn't see the actual midwife until 17 weeks and I only had 3-4 midwife appointments. The rest were with my gp. Oh and after 40 weeks appointments are with an ob at the antenatal clinic.

With my first pregnancy my gp first confirmed my pregnancy with a urine test, this time she just took my word for it and booked me a scan.


----------



## Jadey121

Just got a call from my doctor and at 5+4 my hcg level was 8,336. Anyone else had theirs checked? Looks like its within the level for 5 weeks??


----------



## Lisaloo82

Mizze said:


> can you not book directly with a MW Logan's Mum?
> 
> I didnt bother with a Dr appt this time as last time my Dr appt basically went Me - "Im Pregnant" Dr - "Congratulations, book an appt with reception for the MW on your way out"
> A waste of my and her time so this time I didnt bother - booked with the MW - saw her for what is basically a "hello Im pregnant" appt so she can work out the EDD and set up the 10 week appt and 12 week scan etc.
> 
> Mizze xx

That's exactly how it was with me. Was waste of time waiting in docs surgery an hour! He didn't even do a test. Just gave me a phone no and said ring midwife for booking in. 

Got my scan date but not had booking in appointment yet although I had my notes etc in the post 2 weeks ago now. 

Where r u from in South Wales? X


----------



## Jadey121

ooo are there a few of us from Wales? Im from Newport, south wales :-D


----------



## anneliese

Jadey121 said:


> Just got a call from my doctor and at 5+4 my hcg level was 8,336. Anyone else had theirs checked? Looks like its within the level for 5 weeks??

I think that's a good number. I got tested on Monday and I'm guessing I was probably 5wk6days and my numbers were 2500. I tested again on Thursday and they were 6000. As long as they're doubling every 2-3 days it's a good sign and means more than the actual number you have (unless it's incredibly low or something)


----------



## msp_teen

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is feeling well today!


----------



## StefNJunk

I hate seeing the angels count go up :( :hugs:


So I've noticed my desire for sex has changed. DRASTICALLY. I've always wanted it daily, sometimes multiple times daily. He's told me in the past I'm the first woman he's ever known that's wanted it more than he does. Lately, though, I'm just really ehh about it. Not because I'm not feeling well or anything, even when I feel fine and I'm not tired, I just don't feel like it. To be fair, though, I haven't felt like doing much of anything except sleeping and eating!


----------



## Phantom710

Sorry I'm a little slow on updating girls, I promise to update roll call by tomorrow. As of today, I'm still TECHNICALLY pregnant, I'm just waiting for the meds to get out of my system and the M/C to happen. so please excuse why I've been slacking :)

love to you all!


----------



## angel2010

Phantom710 said:


> Sorry I'm a little slow on updating girls, I promise to update roll call by tomorrow. As of today, I'm still TECHNICALLY pregnant, I'm just waiting for the meds to get out of my system and the M/S to happen. so please excuse why I've been slacking :)
> 
> love to you all!

No excuses needed:hugs:


----------



## libbyam2003

mornin! crampy and nauseous! But thats ok!


----------



## Medzi

StefNJunk said:


> I hate seeing the angels count go up :( :hugs:
> 
> 
> So I've noticed my desire for sex has changed. DRASTICALLY. I've always wanted it daily, sometimes multiple times daily. He's told me in the past I'm the first woman he's ever known that's wanted it more than he does. Lately, though, I'm just really ehh about it. Not because I'm not feeling well or anything, even when I feel fine and I'm not tired, I just don't feel like it. To be fair, though, I haven't felt like doing much of anything except sleeping and eating!

It is the same for me! I want it more than DH too...now I never even think of it. I just don't want to... 

But I am having a hard time eating :( I have no appetite at all and feel sick when I do eat. Dizzy and nausea this morning too.


----------



## Safariguri

Hi! New here, due with No. 2 on Jun 27th. Anyone close to that? I'm in the states, in Texas. Just chilling here on a Friday. So excited to be pregnant with no.2. Didn't think this day would every come! DH wasn't quite ready, and I'm 34 and I've been 'encouraging' him for a couple of years :).
We have one DD who is 3 next month. GL to everyone! I'm happy to have some ladies to talk things out with.

And So sorry to hear of all the Angels already, my heart goes out to you. :hug:


----------



## KBrain3377

Morning ladies!

I'm having a hard time today - for the last few days I've noticed quite a bit of bloating, which I'm finding hard to suck in :winkwink: My tummy is pretty flat normally, but it's already rounding out and looking suspicious. This is not supposed to happen yet!!! I'm a bit irritated... also last night I came down with a horrible cold - bad congestion and a cough. It seems that I can't take anything for the congestion that is safe in the first trimester, so I'm trying to suck it up and using Vicks Vapor rub on my chest at night and saline drops to treat the congestion but it's NOT working! UGH. I also work in a professional office and feel very awkward w/my nose stuffed up and unable to really communicate effectively.... people around me are probably wondering why I'm not taking any meds to keep this cold at bay.


----------



## shellgirl

Hi All! Latest symptom: My nipples are on fire! They have this intense burning/itchy feeling. I feel like I need to hold on to them in order to get some relief, which is not exactly easy to do in public. :blush: Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## nessaw

welcome newbies.

so sorry jthro and miss maternal.x

first day feeling ok this week as had bad sinuses since the weekend.still just sore boobs and tiredness as symptoms.mustn't grumble.am waiting for hosp to get in touch re booking appt and 12 wk scan.seems like its taking forever.

tgif.xx


----------



## Mizze

Phantom710 said:


> Sorry I'm a little slow on updating girls, I promise to update roll call by tomorrow. As of today, I'm still TECHNICALLY pregnant, I'm just waiting for the meds to get out of my system and the M/C to happen. so please excuse why I've been slacking :)
> 
> love to you all!

Hun you absolutely do NOT need to apologise to us xxx :hugs:

Mizze x


----------



## vegasbaby

Shell: I had that around week 5/6, but it has eased off now.

I'm feeling a bit emotional today. Darn hormones. Also been feeling some mild cramps, but I'm guessing everything is just starting to expand. I've got my eight week ultrasound on Tuesday and I am anxious to get my first peek at the lil bean. Still finding it hard to believe I am pregnant as I feel so much better this pregnancy than I did with dd. 

Sorry again for all the losses. My heart breaks every time I hear that we have another angel.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Safariguri said:


> Hi! New here, due with No. 2 on Jun 27th. Anyone close to that? I'm in the states, in Texas. Just chilling here on a Friday. So excited to be pregnant with no.2. Didn't think this day would every come! DH wasn't quite ready, and I'm 34 and I've been 'encouraging' him for a couple of years :).
> We have one DD who is 3 next month. GL to everyone! I'm happy to have some ladies to talk things out with.
> 
> And So sorry to hear of all the Angels already, my heart goes out to you. :hug:

We are due around the same time :) im also pregnant with number two. how are you feeling so far?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'll join you girls with appetite issues. 
Nothing sounds good. DH just suggested fish n chips as a treat but the thought of all that grease.. Urghhhh. I don't want to eat but if I don't I get so queasy. But then if I do eat I either get heartburn or feel sick. Looking forward to this feeling passing!


----------



## StefNJunk

I've been lucky with food - no problems yet. No increased sense of smell either, so that probably helps. Had that last time and it was craaaazy.


----------



## libbyam2003

Yeah my DH bought scented trash bags and he couldn't believe the fresh lemon scent bothered me! I had to move the trashcan to another room, ha.


----------



## noodlebumxx

I have a really bad cold that I cant shift


----------



## StefNJunk

libbyam2003 said:


> Yeah my DH bought scented trash bags and he couldn't believe the fresh lemon scent bothered me! I had to move the trashcan to another room, ha.

I'm not missing that!


----------



## nzjade

Jadey121 said:


> Just got a call from my doctor and at 5+4 my hcg level was 8,336. Anyone else had theirs checked? Looks like its within the level for 5 weeks??

Looks good Jadey, my levels were 3700 at 5+1, then 17,900 at 6+1.

:flow:


----------



## tartlet

Hi! I'm due sometime in June, but won't know for sure until my dating scan on 11/7. Not sure when I ov'd and didn't get a BFP til 6w1d past my LMP on 9/1. Dates show EDD of 6/8/13, but could be anywhere in the 2 weeks following. Grats to all of you June mommies!


----------



## Safariguri

ProudArmyWife said:


> We are due around the same time :) im also pregnant with number two. how are you feeling so far?

Hi Proud Army Wife!
I'm feeling pretty good actually. I was pretty crampy on Sat. thru Tues, then I've been having other normal stuff like bloating, but I'm watching what I eat and took some OTC stuff for the bloat, so I feel much better. I just hate the bloat, I'm barely 4 weeks and I shouldn't look pregnant yet! I want to wait for a month or two before telling people at work, so is hard to disguise :)

How are you feeling? And how old is your little girl? Oh wait i saw in your siggy ... shes cute! My dd will be 3 soon, I can't believe it!
It's nice to know someone due around the same time... All my friends near me are either done having kids, six months ahead of me on their pregnancy, or not having kids yet. :)


----------



## Medzi

shellgirl said:


> Hi All! Latest symptom: My nipples are on fire! They have this intense burning/itchy feeling. I feel like I need to hold on to them in order to get some relief, which is not exactly easy to do in public. :blush: Anyone else experiencing this?

Yep - I have had it a few times already the past week! It comes and goes but they burn!!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

libbyam2003 said:


> Yeah my DH bought scented trash bags and he couldn't believe the fresh lemon scent bothered me! I had to move the trashcan to another room, ha.

I can't stand the smell of my house!! We have just moved into a brand new home and it has that "new smell". It's really getting to me. I hate walking in after a day out, the smell seems to slap me across the face! :haha:
Nobody else notices it tho which is annoying


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Safariguri said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> We are due around the same time :) im also pregnant with number two. how are you feeling so far?
> 
> Hi Proud Army Wife!
> I'm feeling pretty good actually. I was pretty crampy on Sat. thru Tues, then I've been having other normal stuff like bloating, but I'm watching what I eat and took some OTC stuff for the bloat, so I feel much better. I just hate the bloat, I'm barely 4 weeks and I shouldn't look pregnant yet! I want to wait for a month or two before telling people at work, so is hard to disguise :)
> 
> How are you feeling? And how old is your little girl? Oh wait i saw in your siggy ... shes cute! My dd will be 3 soon, I can't believe it!
> It's nice to know someone due around the same time... All my friends near me are either done having kids, six months ahead of me on their pregnancy, or not having kids yet. :)Click to expand...


im feeling okay for the most part. i have a serious increase in smell and its starting to bring on the nausea lol I've felt the tugging and pulling sensations its kinda weird to be feeling all this again but important sure.its just because i know what stuff feels like this time. have you already made a doctors appt? i can't way to have that first ultrasound but seems like its gonna take forever for that to get here :haha:


----------



## danielle1984

Just thinking about food makes me want to gag.
My doctor wants me to have a second u/s next week already, I'll only be 7 weeks.


----------



## Safariguri

ProudArmyWife said:


> im feeling okay for the most part. i have a serious increase in smell and its starting to bring on the nausea lol I've felt the tugging and pulling sensations its kinda weird to be feeling all this again but important sure.its just because i know what stuff feels like this time. have you already made a doctors appt? i can't way to have that first ultrasound but seems like its gonna take forever for that to get here :haha:

I can't wait for the ultrasound either. I was just telling a friend that the two week wait was torture to see if I was pregnant. But the wait now for something else significant is greater, and much harder. I want to know everything. I think it being the 2nd time is maybe harder for me. I know what's coming, so I'm anxiously awaiting it. :)
Good luck with everything, especially the nausea, that's no fun. I'm curious if I'm goin to get hit hard with morning sickness, or if it will pass, they say every pregnancy is different.


----------



## Safariguri

tartlet said:


> Hi! I'm due sometime in June, but won't know for sure until my dating scan on 11/7. Not sure when I ov'd and didn't get a BFP til 6w1d past my LMP on 9/1. Dates show EDD of 6/8/13, but could be anywhere in the 2 weeks following. Grats to all of you June mommies!

Hi tartlet! Nice to have another Junebug, and have fun at the appt, ultrasounds were always fun, getting to see everything and learn so much.


----------



## Kellya009

danielle1984 said:


> Just thinking about food makes me want to gag.
> My doctor wants me to have a second u/s next week already, I'll only be 7 weeks.

Yup I'm having to force myself to eat, so I can have energy at work! I find I'm ok when I'm busy but as soon as I sit down to rest, major nausea! And I'm so tired so all I want to do is rest :(. Hope it passes soon!!

Why the 2nd scan so soon?


----------



## Logan's Mum

Good Morning its the Weekend!! :happydance:

Well, I managed to get an appointment at the Drs on Monday afternoon instead, still miffed they cancelled the appointment in the morning as now it means I will have to carry a cup of morning wee round with me allllll day :rofl:

Hope you are all well, when are you telling people you are pg? I thought 12 weeks for work people (my boss will know after my first mw appointment). My bestest friend I will tell at 8 weeks I think. Not sure on mum as I might see her before 12 weeks so she might notice the bloat :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Mum, stepdad and MIL already know. Telling everyone else after the 12w scan I think :thumbup:
How is everyone planning to announce it?


----------



## Jadey121

My boss knows as i had terrible morning sickness with my last two pregnancies. So far so good with this one though! My two best friends know and thats it! Planning on telling people once ive had my scan. If i can hide my bloat lol. I like my little secret though!


----------



## shobbs

Ok well both our parents know plus the BIL and my hubby's aunt there on the other side of the country, hubby has apparently told his business partner plus a few of my best mates know. (went away on a girly weekend which had planned for about a year and they pretty much guessed straight away as the entire weekend involved drinking and hot tubs, which I could do any of.)

I feel really I'll with nausea ATM I have to force myself to eat something but don't fancy eating anything. 

Everything is making me gag, Im sleepin about 14hours of the day which is a nightmare and have no energy what so ever to do anything :( bring on the second trimester :)


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

OMG, my lo is 1 tomorrow! (Where has that year gone?)
So I am baking cakes and just realised I'm not allowed to lick the bowl! Torture :haha:


----------



## NDH

Logan's Mummy surely you're far enough along to not need morning wee for a clear positive?

We told people the week we found out - no secrets here! I put a baby on board picture up on Facebook the day of my scan and family and close friends had known for a few days.


----------



## Kota

I've been telling people slowly, my parents/sisters/aunt know, as do the MIL/FIL. as do all the ladies at my breast feeding association group. (like my mothers group really) Everyone else is likely to find out next weekend as we're having a halloween housewarming party which I won't be able to drink at and will probably feel like shit at. :lol: we have another scan on Friday when I'm hoping to see a heartbeat so if we do I'll tell everyone then.


Also we told our DS that mummy and daddy were making a new baby, and that it was growing in mummy's tummy and was the size of a blueberry, lol, so he lifted up my top and started peering into my belly button asking to see the 'teeny tiny baby'


----------



## NDH

Aww so cute :D


----------



## Mizze

Aw Kota!

We have been telling various people - family got told early, my work colleagues in my team got told after I had to have 2 friday scans, some of my Mummy friends know too as its hard to mask the nausea and my switch to decaff coffee! :)

We havent told my toddler yet but we will be talking lot more about babies and I think I will get her a baby doll for christmas to help with her understanding and then after christmas when she turns two we will tell her and see how we can ease the transisiton for her as much as possible

Mizze x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Jadey121 said:


> ooo are there a few of us from Wales? Im from Newport, south wales :-D

Hi jadey, I'm just down the road. Brecon. 
So will u have baby in royal gwent? I was born there as I was 6 weeks prem. I wa down there beginning of this cycle for my hsg. X


----------



## 28329

We've told a few people. But they knew about our ttc problems. We'll announce properly at 12 weeks. DD doesn't know, she will happily tell everyone. We'll take her to our 12 week scan so she can find out then.


----------



## Mellie1988

Morning ladies! 

Went to see Disney on Ice last night....ahhh it was so magical, I felt like a child again!! I cried at DDs reaction, she was in her element :cloud9: then Lion King came on and they danced to 'Can you feel the love tonight' which is going to be our first dance at our wedding, so I got all emotional again :lol: OH welled up aswell he said, bless! 

Andddd it's my DS birthday today :D he's 3!! Can't quite believe this time 3 years ago I was probably laid in bed having a cuddle and feeding, I can't wait for all that again! :cloud9: 

Just at work currently, i'm gutted that I can't be at home on his birthday :( I finish at 1 o'clock so its not too bad, I watched him open his presents this morning, just haven't seen him playing with them :( OH has said hes taking lots of pics for me though :thumbup: 

Pregnancy wise i'm starting to feel a little better day by day, evenings are the worst for sickness, had a few twinges and stretching cramps but I guess to be expected at this stage, making room for a little growing bean! 7 weeks yesterday, yay! 

24 Days till my scan! Hurry upppp 

x


----------



## nessaw

have told my bf as we were away for the weekend and she helped me cover the no drinking.told my deputy and teaching assistant at school and boyf has told a couple of friends up north as he wont see them for a while.

planning on telling everyone properly after 12wk scan.


----------



## Mellie1988

We've told both sets of parents, my grandma, sister & SILS, a few close friends and work collegues (I work in a small office with 4 others and they were bound to find out from my constant gagging lol) 

Told quite a few people already but we was too excited, i'm no good at keeping secrets!! 

Everyone else will find out after our 10w 3d scan I reckon aslong as everything is okay! 

x


----------



## shellgirl

Mellie1988 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Went to see Disney on Ice last night....ahhh it was so magical, I felt like a child again!! I cried at DDs reaction, she was in her element :cloud9: then Lion King came on and they danced to 'Can you feel the love tonight' which is going to be our first dance at our wedding, so I got all emotional again :lol: OH welled up aswell he said, bless!
> 
> Andddd it's my DS birthday today :D he's 3!! Can't quite believe this time 3 years ago I was probably laid in bed having a cuddle and feeding, I can't wait for all that again! :cloud9:
> 
> Just at work currently, i'm gutted that I can't be at home on his birthday :( I finish at 1 o'clock so its not too bad, I watched him open his presents this morning, just haven't seen him playing with them :( OH has said hes taking lots of pics for me though :thumbup:
> 
> Pregnancy wise i'm starting to feel a little better day by day, evenings are the worst for sickness, had a few twinges and stretching cramps but I guess to be expected at this stage, making room for a little growing bean! 7 weeks yesterday, yay!
> 
> 24 Days till my scan! Hurry upppp
> 
> x

What a wonderful evening! I just got tears in my eyes reading about it. Hormones!


----------



## shellgirl

We've told a very select group of people. MIL, my sister, and a couple best friends. The plan is to wait to tell everyone until the 12 week u/s. I think we will most likely tell the rest of the family after u/s on Tuesday though. I'm just too excited to keep it in much longer!


----------



## AdriansMama

we have a very large very close (and loose lipped) family lol so we have told everyone already!! we dont have any friends that arent family really only a few very close friends so it was nice to just tell everyone... someone would have noticed by now anyways as everytime i had a headache someone was telling me i was pregnant even before i was  theyve been on us since the wedding to hve another lol


----------



## danielle1984

Kellya009 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Just thinking about food makes me want to gag.
> My doctor wants me to have a second u/s next week already, I'll only be 7 weeks.
> 
> Yup I'm having to force myself to eat, so I can have energy at work! I find I'm ok when I'm busy but as soon as I sit down to rest, major nausea! And I'm so tired so all I want to do is rest :(. Hope it passes soon!!
> 
> Why the 2nd scan so soon?Click to expand...

she wants to make sure the baby is growing :shrug:


----------



## snuggles82

Our plan was to wait and tell people at 12 weeks, but my family already knew that we were doing fertility treatments and so they became nosy around the time they knew my period was expected. So now everybody knows!!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

We have told a few close friends and some family. People know we are trying so when they ask I feel like I can't lie (I don't want bad karma). But being I had a mmc a few months ago we don't want to tell everyone until after my next U/S which is when I am 10 weeks. Being I am pregnant with twins I don't know that I will be able to hide it as long as I would have liked too


----------



## Mizze

Lisaloo82 said:


> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> ooo are there a few of us from Wales? Im from Newport, south wales :-D
> 
> Hi jadey, I'm just down the road. Brecon.
> So will u have baby in royal gwent? I was born there as I was 6 weeks prem. I wa down there beginning of this cycle for my hsg. XClick to expand...

Oooh I missed this earlier - I live not far from Swansea

My brother and sister were born in the Royal Gwent too - just as well as they were 10 week preemies and our local hospital only had 1 incubator at the time. My Mum was visiting her Mum when she went into labour 

Mizze x


----------



## msp_teen

Mellie1988 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Went to see Disney on Ice last night....ahhh it was so magical, I felt like a child again!! I cried at DDs reaction, she was in her element :cloud9: then Lion King came on and they danced to 'Can you feel the love tonight' which is going to be our first dance at our wedding, so I got all emotional again :lol: OH welled up aswell he said, bless!
> 
> Andddd it's my DS birthday today :D he's 3!! Can't quite believe this time 3 years ago I was probably laid in bed having a cuddle and feeding, I can't wait for all that again! :cloud9:
> 
> Just at work currently, i'm gutted that I can't be at home on his birthday :( I finish at 1 o'clock so its not too bad, I watched him open his presents this morning, just haven't seen him playing with them :( OH has said hes taking lots of pics for me though :thumbup:
> 
> Pregnancy wise i'm starting to feel a little better day by day, evenings are the worst for sickness, had a few twinges and stretching cramps but I guess to be expected at this stage, making room for a little growing bean! 7 weeks yesterday, yay!
> 
> 24 Days till my scan! Hurry upppp
> 
> x

Ahhh how fun!!! I took my son to the Ringling Bros Circus this past Thursday, he had a great time!


----------



## Jadey121

Mizze said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> ooo are there a few of us from Wales? Im from Newport, south wales :-D
> 
> Hi jadey, I'm just down the road. Brecon.
> So will u have baby in royal gwent? I was born there as I was 6 weeks prem. I wa down there beginning of this cycle for my hsg. XClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh I missed this earlier - I live not far from Swansea
> 
> My brother and sister were born in the Royal Gwent too - just as well as they were 10 week preemies and our local hospital only had 1 incubator at the time. My Mum was visiting her Mum when she went into labour
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

Yes i will be at the royal gwent! looks lile we are not too far from each other!!! Usually theres no one from around my area! lol


----------



## Lisaloo82

Mizze said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> ooo are there a few of us from Wales? Im from Newport, south wales :-D
> 
> Hi jadey, I'm just down the road. Brecon.
> So will u have baby in royal gwent? I was born there as I was 6 weeks prem. I wa down there beginning of this cycle for my hsg. XClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh I missed this earlier - I live not far from Swansea
> 
> My brother and sister were born in the Royal Gwent too - just as well as they were 10 week preemies and our local hospital only had 1 incubator at the time. My Mum was visiting her Mum when she went into labour
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

I have family and friends in Swansea area. Pontardawe. And also my mother was born in the Rhondda. I always forget what it's called tho as she moved to brecon when she was 18. XX


----------



## tartlet

Hi ladies - wanted to ask around - I had HELLP syndrome with my daughter, developed right at term, and she was delivered by C-section about 5 hours after I went to the hospital that night/morning. I'm worried about pre-eclampsia and HELLP with my "nugget" as well, do any of you have any stories to share about having HELLP or similar in past pregnancies? Any moms who've had more than 1 child had it show up again with another baby?


----------



## nzjade

tartlet said:


> Hi ladies - wanted to ask around - I had HELLP syndrome with my daughter, developed right at term, and she was delivered by C-section about 5 hours after I went to the hospital that night/morning. I'm worried about pre-eclampsia and HELLP with my "nugget" as well, do any of you have any stories to share about having HELLP or similar in past pregnancies? Any moms who've had more than 1 child had it show up again with another baby?

Hi tartlet,

I don't have experience of this personally, but my best friend had HELLP syndrome with her DS - he was born by emergency C-section at 29 weeks because things were not looking good. He was in intensive care for 2 months but is now doing OK apart from having weak lungs. I think my friend was told there was a 20% chance of getting it in subsequent pregnancies? She's not trying for her second baby until next year so I can't tell you her outcome yet. I'm sure your Dr will keep you under very close watch?

xxxx


----------



## nzjade

Logan's Mum said:


> Good Morning its the Weekend!! :happydance:
> 
> Well, I managed to get an appointment at the Drs on Monday afternoon instead, still miffed they cancelled the appointment in the morning as now it means I will have to carry a cup of morning wee round with me allllll day :rofl:
> 
> Hope you are all well, when are you telling people you are pg? I thought 12 weeks for work people (my boss will know after my first mw appointment). My bestest friend I will tell at 8 weeks I think. Not sure on mum as I might see her before 12 weeks so she might notice the bloat :haha:

Have told more people than I was planning on telling at this stage! Have told Mum, Stepdad, 2 best friends, 1 workmate (who I used to exercise with A LOT so had to explain why I have all of a sudden stopped boot camp and netball), cousin (who is staying with us at the mo and I didn't want to have to hide my pregnancy while at home), and just told one of my stepsisters and her partner (she is 14w pregnant and we are going to a pregnancy and baby expo next weekend - I wouldn't be able to bear going to a pregnancy and baby expo and having to give her all the freebies I collect - lol!!). Not sure whether to tell the rest of the family after my 8 week scan, or just wait until first tri is over! Decisions decisions :flow:


----------



## Kellya009

danielle1984 said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Just thinking about food makes me want to gag.
> My doctor wants me to have a second u/s next week already, I'll only be 7 weeks.
> 
> Yup I'm having to force myself to eat, so I can have energy at work! I find I'm ok when I'm busy but as soon as I sit down to rest, major nausea! And I'm so tired so all I want to do is rest :(. Hope it passes soon!!
> 
> Why the 2nd scan so soon?Click to expand...
> 
> she wants to make sure the baby is growing :shrug:Click to expand...

Of course the baby is growing!!! That's why you can't eat lol. Lucky you you get to see your baby again :)


----------



## danielle1984

Kellya009 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Just thinking about food makes me want to gag.
> My doctor wants me to have a second u/s next week already, I'll only be 7 weeks.
> 
> Yup I'm having to force myself to eat, so I can have energy at work! I find I'm ok when I'm busy but as soon as I sit down to rest, major nausea! And I'm so tired so all I want to do is rest :(. Hope it passes soon!!
> 
> Why the 2nd scan so soon?Click to expand...
> 
> she wants to make sure the baby is growing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the baby is growing!!! That's why you can't eat lol. Lucky you you get to see your baby again :)Click to expand...

No, I can eat, but I can't think about it after or before. For example, if I think about what I'm making for supper, I feel like I'm going to be sick. So I can't think about food :dohh: but I can eat. For now I guess...hopefully m/s won't come, I love eating too much.


----------



## rowleypolie

havent been on in awhile! i couldnt remember the password! But I am back! :) how has everyone been?


----------



## nessaw

we have zumba after work and am having to think of more and more elaborate excuses!want to avoid all that pelvic grinding for first tri!!


----------



## Jadey121

ughh i feel quite minging this morning. 6 weeks today though. Yay!


----------



## Lisasmith

So very, very :sick:


----------



## Carly.C

Happy Sunday everyone.........Also 7 weeks today yay!!!!! Have woken up feeling REALLY nauseas, much worse than previously. I'm staring at the cup of tea next to me thinking, I cant do it......... bleurgh!!! 
Anyway.... Got a scan booked for Tuesday at 3PM, I'm working til 14.45 so wont have long to wait after my shift! I'm so excited to see our baby. Also cant wait to find out my dates for sure. Keeping this a secret is so difficult. My mother said something to me last night about taking time off next September for a wedding and I NEARLY said but I'll b on maternity leave but I managed to stop before I started!! Its guna b a long 5 weeks!!! How you all feeling this morning?


----------



## shellgirl

Carly.C said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.........Also 7 weeks today yay!!!!! Have woken up feeling REALLY nauseas, much worse than previously. I'm staring at the cup of tea next to me thinking, I cant do it......... bleurgh!!!
> Anyway.... Got a scan booked for Tuesday at 3PM, I'm working til 14.45 so wont have long to wait after my shift! I'm so excited to see our baby. Also cant wait to find out my dates for sure. Keeping this a secret is so difficult. My mother said something to me last night about taking time off next September for a wedding and I NEARLY said but I'll b on maternity leave but I managed to stop before I started!! Its guna b a long 5 weeks!!! How you all feeling this morning?

I know what you mean! My boss, whom I am very close with but not ready to tell about the pregnancy is recently engaged and just told me her wedding will be up north on the lake in June. Aaagh!!! Almost blurted out, well I won't be able to come then because of the baby. Thank goodness I also caught myself. Who thought keeping your mouth shut would be such hard work? Especially with pregnancy brain :dohh:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Mizzie - happy 8 weeks fellow welshie xx



Jadey121 said:


> ughh i feel quite minging this morning. 6 weeks today though. Yay!

 Happy 6 weeks jadey!

I'm 7weeks 1 day yay! Xx :happydance:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Carly.C said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.........Also 7 weeks today yay!!!!! Have woken up feeling REALLY nauseas, much worse than previously. I'm staring at the cup of tea next to me thinking, I cant do it......... bleurgh!!!
> Anyway.... Got a scan booked for Tuesday at 3PM, I'm working til 14.45 so wont have long to wait after my shift! I'm so excited to see our baby. Also cant wait to find out my dates for sure. Keeping this a secret is so difficult. My mother said something to me last night about taking time off next September for a wedding and I NEARLY said but I'll b on maternity leave but I managed to stop before I started!! Its guna b a long 5 weeks!!! How you all feeling this morning?

I'm rubbish at keeping secrets, it's been no secret we've been trying 18months. So all my friends knew straight away, they ask me every month... Any luck? So it's too hard when it was our month to lie, so I didn't. Luckily one of my best friends is 24 weeks pregnant so when we have bday nights out etc I have her to buddy up with and drink oj. Lol. Had my mates 30th last night and we both snuck off at 11pm to get a takeaway and go home xx


----------



## Carly.C

I'm going to a wedding party tonight with a load of girls from work and i was the first to offer to drive!! I also have a work night out next Saturday so i'm thinking of ordering sumthin that looks like its alcoholic. Any suggestions? Was thinking of sumthin other than lemonade as it does actually look like a soft drink coz of the glass it comes in..... to be decided i think! :wine:
I also turn 30 in December but i'll be about 14 weeks by then thankfully and also en-route to New York woop woop! Thankfully, no excuses needed in front of my parents who are joining us on our trip!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Carly.C said:


> I'm going to a wedding party tonight with a load of girls from work and i was the first to offer to drive!! I also have a work night out next Saturday so i'm thinking of ordering sumthin that looks like its alcoholic. Any suggestions? Was thinking of sumthin other than lemonade as it does actually look like a soft drink coz of the glass it comes in..... to be decided i think! :wine:
> I also turn 30 in December but i'll be about 14 weeks by then thankfully and also en-route to New York woop woop! Thankfully, no excuses needed in front of my parents who are joining us on our trip!!

I've been getting non alcoholic cocktails cos they jazz them up the same way as alcoholic ones. Last night for my friends bday we stayed in a bar we always go to and are friends with the owners, they did cocktails and canapés for her and the girls and they did a jug of non alcoholic for my other pregnant friend and I so felt like we were joining in at least. What about lemonade and lime? U could say its vodka lemonade and lime then, just ask at the bar for it in a high ball glass. Failing that u could say a day or so before ur feeling crappy maybe fake a water infection then in the night say u have anti biotics cos of it and can't drink as makes it worse? I know people who have done that before. Totally believable x


----------



## shellgirl

Carly.C said:


> I'm going to a wedding party tonight with a load of girls from work and i was the first to offer to drive!! I also have a work night out next Saturday so i'm thinking of ordering sumthin that looks like its alcoholic. Any suggestions? Was thinking of sumthin other than lemonade as it does actually look like a soft drink coz of the glass it comes in..... to be decided i think! :wine:
> I also turn 30 in December but i'll be about 14 weeks by then thankfully and also en-route to New York woop woop! Thankfully, no excuses needed in front of my parents who are joining us on our trip!!

I think a good drink to get is cranberry juice mixed with seltzer and lime. I got it the other night in a sports bar with my friend who was visiting and didn't know. I leaned in to the bartender when I ordered it and he had no idea! Assumed there was vodka in it :haha:

Have a great time in New York! I used to live there and DH is from there. It's actually where we met so I will always have a special place in my heart for the city <3


----------



## Mizze

Lisaloo82 said:


> Mizzie - happy 8 weeks fellow welshie xx
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> ughh i feel quite minging this morning. 6 weeks today though. Yay!
> 
> Happy 6 weeks jadey!
> 
> I'm 7weeks 1 day yay! Xx :happydance:Click to expand...


Cheers Lisa :thumbup:

Congrats to everyone reaching milestones!

Feeling better than yesterday - OMG yesterday was horrible.:sick: :sick: BUT I have been using sea sickness bands on my wrists and really wasnt sure they were working. After the morning's shower I forgot to put them back on - didnt realise until this morning, well if ever I needed proof that they were working - yesterday was it. Am NOT taking them off again

Mizze x


----------



## smiffy85

Hi mizze I think I remember your name from last pregnancy, Toby will be 2 in January so we were pregnant at the same time last time too. 

Feeling very very sick, actually finding it hard to function and do anything at all. Escaped to my mums today as OH is tired and I feel rubbish. Got first midwife appt on Tuesday so will speak to her about it. Could really do with some relief now its driving me and oh mad xx


----------



## smiffy85

Lisasmith said:


> So very, very :sick:

Glad I'm not alone. Hugs x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw another Toby! Ive got one of them! :haha:

Sorry for those feeling sick n orrible. I'm 7w today and Im having a good couple of days. Less nauseous in the last 36hrs than The rest of the week. Hoping it's easing off just leaving me with such bad bloating that my stomach is really uncomfortable if I walk for 2+ hours.


----------



## Lisaloo82

CottlestonPie said:


> Aw another Toby! Ive got one of them! :haha:
> 
> Sorry for those feeling sick n orrible. I'm 7w today and Im having a good couple of days. Less nauseous in the last 36hrs than The rest of the week. Hoping it's easing off just leaving me with such bad bloating that my stomach is really uncomfortable if I walk for 2+ hours.

I'm 7+1 and feeling the same, so uncomfortable from bloating. I literally feel like I've eaten a 10 course meal and I've barely ate today x


----------



## smiffy85

Mmm rennies don't u just love them! 

Is your Toby as much of a monkey as mine at the minute!? With all day nausea and tiredness plus him, life is a little bit challenging at the minute lol. 

Anyone gonna hazard a guess what colour yours might be. I'm thinking pink for us cos my ms is worst at night this time x


----------



## AdriansMama

no sickness for me just nausea off and on and it not even too bad ...i have had some bad nausea but all in all its pretty tollerable!! Also 7 weeks today for me :) YAY!!! :happydance: :happydance: ultrasound is on wednesday!! lets hope to hear a little heartbeat !! also took my last pg test just for fun and the test line was just as dark as the control line BUT the control line was darker than it had been on any other test :S im glad im out of tests lol ive only been testing once a week but the stressing out over comparing lines trying to mke sure theyre getting darker (which im sure ive reacked maximum level darkness LOL) hope everyone else is feeling well!!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Happy 7 weeks huni xx


----------



## BritneyNChris

Hi ladies I just got my first bfp [url]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test63255[/url]
at 11 dpo. I'm not due in June but beginning july havent been to my doctors yet so I'm not sure. I know I got the greatest gift in the world in time for my and dh one year anniversary. We are so blessed god bless you all and a h&h 9 months :)


----------



## shobbs

hi ladies nausea has been mild today :) after 7 days of not being able to tolerate anything itsbeen nice for the break hope your all well x


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I've had such a busy weekend. I'm glad to say that ms still hasn't caught up with me. Food is no longer my friend though. I am feeling constantly full. And after a couple of mouthfuls i'm full up. It's not nice. I've only had a packet of cheese and onion today and i'm feeling uncomfortable. Not nice.


----------



## rowleypolie

nervous today- a tiny bit of brown spotting this morning- i just hope my little bean is ok in there- We werent exactly planning this one- it was a SURPRISE! but it feels like it was meant to be so I hope the little bean is ok and I dont get any red spotting- (ive lost one already and it was so hard to recover from it!)


----------



## rowleypolie

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. I've had such a busy weekend. I'm glad to say that ms still hasn't caught up with me. Food is no longer my friend though. I am feeling constantly full. And after a couple of mouthfuls i'm full up. It's not nice. I've only had a packet of cheese and onion today and i'm feeling uncomfortable. Not nice.

me too! yesterday i had 2 normal sized pancakes on my plate and after like 4 bites i felt like i would explode! its hard to explain to my father why i have no appetite though because i havent told him yet that i am prego- cant wait for dh to return!!!


----------



## 28329

Rowley, spotting is normal during pregnancy and brown is old blood. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## nessaw

hope alls ok rowley.x


----------



## msp_teen

rowleypolie said:


> nervous today- a tiny bit of brown spotting this morning- i just hope my little bean is ok in there- We werent exactly planning this one- it was a SURPRISE! but it feels like it was meant to be so I hope the little bean is ok and I dont get any red spotting- (ive lost one already and it was so hard to recover from it!)

Brown and Pink spotting is very common! I had it with my son and have had it this pregnancy too! But I had it after dtd this time around, just means the cervix is a little annoyed, nothing to worry about. The cervix is swollen and full of blood so it's bleeds easily! You'll be fine:flower:


----------



## Kellya009

shellgirl said:


> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone.........Also 7 weeks today yay!!!!! Have woken up feeling REALLY nauseas, much worse than previously. I'm staring at the cup of tea next to me thinking, I cant do it......... bleurgh!!!
> Anyway.... Got a scan booked for Tuesday at 3PM, I'm working til 14.45 so wont have long to wait after my shift! I'm so excited to see our baby. Also cant wait to find out my dates for sure. Keeping this a secret is so difficult. My mother said something to me last night about taking time off next September for a wedding and I NEARLY said but I'll b on maternity leave but I managed to stop before I started!! Its guna b a long 5 weeks!!! How you all feeling this morning?
> 
> I know what you mean! My boss, whom I am very close with but not ready to tell about the pregnancy is recently engaged and just told me her wedding will be up north on the lake in June. Aaagh!!! Almost blurted out, well I won't be able to come then because of the baby. Thank goodness I also caught myself. Who thought keeping your mouth shut would be such hard work? Especially with pregnancy brain :dohh:Click to expand...

I know!! My SIL is 33 weeks and has had a perfect pregnancy, no ms or anything. I told my dad on the phone that I was do jealous of her... Oops. Hopefully he didn't catch that but DH did!! He was worried I might have given dad a hint!!


----------



## Kellya009

Has anyone tried preggie pop drops for nausea?


----------



## Junemummy2

How is everyone getting on?? 

I had some pink spotting today after DTD! No pains although I am sure I am imagining them up. So worried. I know it's pretty ok but it's just such a worry. I'll be 5+6 tomorrow! 

Please can you reassure me it's ok/ give any experiences!??? Never had this with my DD 1st time round.


----------



## MrsPhez

smiffy85 said:


> Hi mizze I think I remember your name from last pregnancy, Toby will be 2 in January so we were pregnant at the same time last time too.
> 
> Feeling very very sick, actually finding it hard to function and do anything at all. Escaped to my mums today as OH is tired and I feel rubbish. Got first midwife appt on Tuesday so will speak to her about it. Could really do with some relief now its driving me and oh mad xx


Hi! I absolutely remember you from first time round! Were you overdue as well? I'm sure we were both thumb twiddling with Mizze. Dexter came 2 weeks late but well worth the wait! Hope your MS improves soon. H&H 9m to you


----------



## LornaMJ

28329 said:


> Rowley, spotting is normal during pregnancy and brown is old blood. I hope everything is ok.

Hey 28329 I remember seeing you on Stargazers thread over the months...I have just found out I am PG again after 9 years, cannot believe it twice in a year just seemed impossible and like all natural. HUGE congrats to you as I know you were waiting for IVF like myself :happydance:


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi All I am due 23rd June and praying for a sticky bean this will be my third pregnancy in 9 years my previous two ended in MC!! 

So far I have had the WORST migraines and feel rotten with them....does anyone know if it is safe to take paracetamol, I have only because I was coping with the pain!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Omggggg ladies......I've ordered my pram and buying a crib off my friend next week.....officially gone mad!! 

It was an offer I could not miss though, it's mothercare my choice 4 in hide and seek green, reduced from £395 to £254 on Mothercare website! I think they are discontinuing the colour and I adore it so couldn't resist :blush: 

Getting it delivered a week on Thursday, I'm going to HAVE to take it out and have a play before putting it back to store it for the following 6 months :blush: 

Am I insane? I feel abit bleah cause I've ordered it so early and I just hope and pray to god everything goes okay now :wacko: arghh eeek! 

X


----------



## NDH

Congrats! Fxd for a sticky bean. I can't even imagine ttc for 9 years! I thought 2.5 with DD was hard enough.

Yes paracetamol is fine. Well its class b, meaning its not known to be a problem but not specifically proven to be safe since its unethical to test on pregnant women.


----------



## LornaMJ

NDH said:


> Congrats! Fxd for a sticky bean. I can't even imagine ttc for 9 years! I thought 2.5 with DD was hard enough.
> 
> Yes paracetamol is fine. Well its class b, meaning its not known to be a problem but not specifically proven to be safe since its unethical to test on pregnant women.


Thank you NDH...I am will call my midwife on Tuesday and get some advice from her aswell. I see you live in Australia, I live in NZ (originally from the UK), when are you due?


----------



## NDH

I'm due June 2 :)

Sorry don't have a ticker up yet cause I haven't been on the computer in a while. I mainly browse from my XOOM cause its much easier to tend to DD. 

Speaking of which, she is sooooo clingy its unreal. Any others with LOs noticed a change in their behavior since being pregnant? I know it could just be normal separation anxiety setting in, but she has to be touching me every second of the day and is always climbing in my lap and whining. My other friends with babies don't have it this bad so I wonder if its hormones causing her clingyness?


----------



## Lisasmith

My almost 4 year old is the same. He keeps asking if he is my baby


----------



## rowleypolie

msp_teen said:


> rowleypolie said:
> 
> 
> nervous today- a tiny bit of brown spotting this morning- i just hope my little bean is ok in there- We werent exactly planning this one- it was a SURPRISE! but it feels like it was meant to be so I hope the little bean is ok and I dont get any red spotting- (ive lost one already and it was so hard to recover from it!)
> 
> Brown and Pink spotting is very common! I had it with my son and have had it this pregnancy too! But I had it after dtd this time around, just means the cervix is a little annoyed, nothing to worry about. The cervix is swollen and full of blood so it's bleeds easily! You'll be fine:flower:Click to expand...

i really hope so- I only had it this morning- and with dh gone there is no dtd going on here :) I feel very sick today- the ms is starting and it makes me :happydance: because its a sign things are going good-


----------



## xxyjadexx

My little boy is being more clingy than usual! He has also decided he's going to stay up for an extra hour at bed time, by them I'm so tired I could cry! At least I don't feel sick all day, it just comes and goes!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Mellie1988 said:


> Omggggg ladies......I've ordered my pram and buying a crib off my friend next week.....officially gone mad!!
> 
> It was an offer I could not miss though, it's mothercare my choice 4 in hide and seek green, reduced from £395 to £254 on Mothercare website! I think they are discontinuing the colour and I adore it so couldn't resist :blush:
> 
> Getting it delivered a week on Thursday, I'm going to HAVE to take it out and have a play before putting it back to store it for the following 6 months :blush:
> 
> Am I insane? I feel abit bleah cause I've ordered it so early and I just hope and pray to god everything goes okay now :wacko: arghh eeek!
> 
> X

Haha I had to force myself to not buy anything when I was in mother care the other day! I'm going to try wait until I know if its a girl or boy! It's so hard though!


----------



## nzjade

LornaMJ said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! Fxd for a sticky bean. I can't even imagine ttc for 9 years! I thought 2.5 with DD was hard enough.
> 
> Yes paracetamol is fine. Well its class b, meaning its not known to be a problem but not specifically proven to be safe since its unethical to test on pregnant women.
> 
> 
> Thank you NDH...I am will call my midwife on Tuesday and get some advice from her aswell. I see you live in Australia, I live in NZ (originally from the UK), when are you due?Click to expand...

Hi Lorna! :hi: I also live in NZ. Whereabouts in NZ are you? :)


----------



## LornaMJ

nzjade said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! Fxd for a sticky bean. I can't even imagine ttc for 9 years! I thought 2.5 with DD was hard enough.
> 
> Yes paracetamol is fine. Well its class b, meaning its not known to be a problem but not specifically proven to be safe since its unethical to test on pregnant women.
> 
> 
> Thank you NDH...I am will call my midwife on Tuesday and get some advice from her aswell. I see you live in Australia, I live in NZ (originally from the UK), when are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lorna! :hi: I also live in NZ. Whereabouts in NZ are you? :)Click to expand...


Hi Jade, I remember you from a few months ago when we were pregnant together then, looks like we both MC around the same time:cry:....so pleased to see you also got your BFP, sticky beans this time. I live in Nelson where do you live and when are you due?


----------



## Kellya009

Well the dreaded puke got me tonight, after spilling the news to parents and siblings! Is it because today I switched from a b complex to solely folic acid? Or because I slept through dinner and didn't eat? Hmm. I actually had a little bit of relief after throwing up though. I wasn't really expecting that. Wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Still hope it doesn't happen at work though!! Fxd!!


----------



## nzjade

LornaMJ said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! Fxd for a sticky bean. I can't even imagine ttc for 9 years! I thought 2.5 with DD was hard enough.
> 
> Yes paracetamol is fine. Well its class b, meaning its not known to be a problem but not specifically proven to be safe since its unethical to test on pregnant women.
> 
> 
> Thank you NDH...I am will call my midwife on Tuesday and get some advice from her aswell. I see you live in Australia, I live in NZ (originally from the UK), when are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lorna! :hi: I also live in NZ. Whereabouts in NZ are you? :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Jade, I remember you from a few months ago when we were pregnant together then, looks like we both MC around the same time:cry:....so pleased to see you also got your BFP, sticky beans this time. I live in Nelson where do you live and when are you due?Click to expand...

Yes!! I knew you sounded familiar!! I'm in North Shore, Auckland, and due on 13th June :) Have my dating scan on 31st October when I will be 8 weeks exactly (but think I might be put back a couple of days as I O'ed late). I see you already have a midwife? I haven't even called any yet - my Dr said I don't get one until 12 weeks! Not sure if he knows what he's talking about though. I better ring some soon before they all book up.


----------



## LornaMJ

nzjade said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! Fxd for a sticky bean. I can't even imagine ttc for 9 years! I thought 2.5 with DD was hard enough.
> 
> Yes paracetamol is fine. Well its class b, meaning its not known to be a problem but not specifically proven to be safe since its unethical to test on pregnant women.
> 
> 
> Thank you NDH...I am will call my midwife on Tuesday and get some advice from her aswell. I see you live in Australia, I live in NZ (originally from the UK), when are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lorna! :hi: I also live in NZ. Whereabouts in NZ are you? :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Jade, I remember you from a few months ago when we were pregnant together then, looks like we both MC around the same time:cry:....so pleased to see you also got your BFP, sticky beans this time. I live in Nelson where do you live and when are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! I knew you sounded familiar!! I'm in North Shore, Auckland, and due on 13th June :) Have my dating scan on 31st October when I will be 8 weeks exactly (but think I might be put back a couple of days as I O'ed late). I see you already have a midwife? I haven't even called any yet - my Dr said I don't get one until 12 weeks! Not sure if he knows what he's talking about though. I better ring some soon before they all book up.Click to expand...


Well I havent actually called my Midwife yet lol but I am hopefully going to have the same one as last time as she was so good when I was having the MC. Not too sure why your GP said that but maybe its because you can have free care from him up to 12 weeks however you may not get a midwife by then.
You have to load photos of your dating scan for us to see and keep us up to date. Good to be sharing this with someone in NZ and who has been through what I already have :hugs:


----------



## Jadey121

Ugh im sat at work and im sooo uncomfy! My work trousers are so tight and are digging in my belly :-( im only 6 weeks but my stomach is really bloated! i feel so bad having to get maternity trousers but im gonna have to get some! blahhh!!!


----------



## nzjade

LornaMJ said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! Fxd for a sticky bean. I can't even imagine ttc for 9 years! I thought 2.5 with DD was hard enough.
> 
> Yes paracetamol is fine. Well its class b, meaning its not known to be a problem but not specifically proven to be safe since its unethical to test on pregnant women.
> 
> 
> Thank you NDH...I am will call my midwife on Tuesday and get some advice from her aswell. I see you live in Australia, I live in NZ (originally from the UK), when are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lorna! :hi: I also live in NZ. Whereabouts in NZ are you? :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Jade, I remember you from a few months ago when we were pregnant together then, looks like we both MC around the same time:cry:....so pleased to see you also got your BFP, sticky beans this time. I live in Nelson where do you live and when are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! I knew you sounded familiar!! I'm in North Shore, Auckland, and due on 13th June :) Have my dating scan on 31st October when I will be 8 weeks exactly (but think I might be put back a couple of days as I O'ed late). I see you already have a midwife? I haven't even called any yet - my Dr said I don't get one until 12 weeks! Not sure if he knows what he's talking about though. I better ring some soon before they all book up.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I havent actually called my Midwife yet lol but I am hopefully going to have the same one as last time as she was so good when I was having the MC. Not too sure why your GP said that but maybe its because you can have free care from him up to 12 weeks however you may not get a midwife by then.
> You have to load photos of your dating scan for us to see and keep us up to date. Good to be sharing this with someone in NZ and who has been through what I already have :hugs:Click to expand...

Totally agree we must keep each other up to date! I will be sure to put my scan up here :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Hey all! Hope everyone is well and good to see lots of sticking beans and no more angels since I last checked in. :) 

I'm feeling CRAP! :lol: just a constant feeling of queasiness all day every day, was eating apple slices and cheese at 10pm last night, then dry crackers and 1/2 a banana at 5.30am this morning. just to stop me from being :sick: My little boy is pushing my buttons completely, I just don't have the energy for him right now which make me feel horrible. :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

I know what you mean about not having the energy to deal with LO. 
I was so lucky that dh was working from home last week so he could help out but he's back in the office this week. It's 11am and already I want a nap... Oh. But I have a poopy nappy to change instead lol joy!


----------



## Mellie1988

Jadey121 said:


> Ugh im sat at work and im sooo uncomfy! My work trousers are so tight and are digging in my belly :-( im only 6 weeks but my stomach is really bloated! i feel so bad having to get maternity trousers but im gonna have to get some! blahhh!!!

I'm like that too, I've already bought maternity trousers :lol: they're too big so wear a belt with them but so much comfier already! 

I have leggings and a floaty top on today and I swear I look 4 months gone already!

X


----------



## msp_teen

CottlestonPie said:


> I know what you mean about not having the energy to deal with LO.
> I was so lucky that dh was working from home last week so he could help out but he's back in the office this week. It's 11am and already I want a nap... Oh. But I have a poopy nappy to change instead lol joy!

I definitely know what you mean, I have a two year old and my energy level has been extremely low! And to top it off his dad works till 3:45pm everyday!


----------



## NDH

msp_teen said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about not having the energy to deal with LO.
> I was so lucky that dh was working from home last week so he could help out but he's back in the office this week. It's 11am and already I want a nap... Oh. But I have a poopy nappy to change instead lol joy!
> 
> I definitely know what you mean, I have a two year old and my energy level has been extremely low! And to top it off his dad works till 3:45pm everyday!Click to expand...

My husband will be working 7am-5pm every day 7 days a week until Christmas. Its going to be so hard on DD not seeing him much cause he's usually at home 3-4 days a week. Yikes. Thankfully she's going to bed at 7 and not 6 these days so he can still see her.


----------



## LornaMJ

Jade how about being bump buddies and we can share this journey


----------



## CottlestonPie

Mines only 19 months and lucky for me hes just started playing with toy figures and stuff but that doesn't last all day... He gets bored of his toys and bored of me lol... We're on our own from 7:30am til 7pm every weekday. If I was him I think I'd be bored of me too :haha:


----------



## 28329

LornaMJ said:


> Jade how about being bump buddies and we can share this journey

You're pregnant? Omg!! So so happy for you. I knew you'd be in first tri again before long. Congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## smiffy85

MrsPhez said:


> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mizze I think I remember your name from last pregnancy, Toby will be 2 in January so we were pregnant at the same time last time too.
> 
> Feeling very very sick, actually finding it hard to function and do anything at all. Escaped to my mums today as OH is tired and I feel rubbish. Got first midwife appt on Tuesday so will speak to her about it. Could really do with some relief now its driving me and oh mad xx
> 
> 
> Hi! I absolutely remember you from first time round! Were you overdue as well? I'm sure we were both thumb twiddling with Mizze. Dexter came 2 weeks late but well worth the wait! Hope your MS improves soon. H&H 9m to youClick to expand...

Yep definitely remember u!! Wasn't too overdue, Toby was due on 3rd but he was born on the 7th. How funny were at the same point again! How's life?? X


----------



## Meadowlark

cautiously raising my hand to say hello :flower:

Just found out we are expecting our first after trying for a year and a half. I caught with my little june bug on my 5th and final round of clomid :happydance: I will be due on the 29th of June

Last time I made it on to these boards was in April this year and would have been expecting a christmas bean on the 23rd of December but I lost it at 5 weeks. I am super anxious this time but I hope we can get through it.

Congrats to all those also having little June Bugs! :cloud9:


----------



## amber8

Congrats Meadowlark!! Welcome!! :flower:


----------



## Meadowlark

Thanks Amber - cant wait till my bug is the size of a blueberry like yours :thumbup:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Hi girls
How are we all?
I feel awful today (which I'm glad about as it means I feel pregnant! Hehe)

Well I just did my first day back at work today after having a lovely 12 months maternity leave with my gorgeous lo. I really missed her today, and to top it off have felt sick constantly! I'm only doing mornings for the first two weeks but its still sad leaving her :(
God I'm dreading telling work I'm preggas again! 
Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Logan's Mum

Afternoon! :flower:

Well, Ive just registered pregnancy at the Dr's and will be a couple of weeks before I see the mw. I was weighed whilst there and I am about a stone heavier than I thought, the Dr didnt look like she believed me when I said I went to the gym :blush: Yikes! Im eating the same but my boobs are sooo much bigger, plus bloat, so I can see why Ive gained, although not that much :dohh: (for info, I am the same weight from when I was pg with Logan and weighed at 11 weeks)

Sooooo I plan to take stock of my scoffings and try and stay this weight. Its tricky, as I know you shouldnt really diet in pregnancy (well, maybe if you are not that overweight anyway). Anyone else put on a bit? what exercises are you doing? x


----------



## msp_teen

NDH said:


> msp_teen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about not having the energy to deal with LO.
> I was so lucky that dh was working from home last week so he could help out but he's back in the office this week. It's 11am and already I want a nap... Oh. But I have a poopy nappy to change instead lol joy!
> 
> I definitely know what you mean, I have a two year old and my energy level has been extremely low! And to top it off his dad works till 3:45pm everyday!Click to expand...
> 
> My husband will be working 7am-5pm every day 7 days a week until Christmas. Its going to be so hard on DD not seeing him much cause he's usually at home 3-4 days a week. Yikes. Thankfully she's going to bed at 7 and not 6 these days so he can still see her.Click to expand...

Aww yeah I know what you mean! My fiancé is also a football coach for the local 6th grade football team so as soon as he gets off work he's gone again! I hate it for my son because he's not home that much during the week!


----------



## Phantom710

Alright, Roll Call, and angel list is updated. Every day that goes by there is a less chance of adding another angel, which makes me so happy. 

As always, let me know if you got missed.


ALSO....
"Thank" this post for a Manual count of June Jitterbugs :)

xx to you all :)


----------



## Meadowlark

Logans mum I totally understand the putting on weight bit! I cant blame the bug at all but place all the blame on the nasty clomid :wacko: . Im 30 now and havnt put on more than 3 pound since I was eighteen. Started taking clomid and porked out and put on 14 pound:shrug: Im not sure how I did that!! (Hides the doghnuts)


----------



## StefNJunk

Anyone else get more crampy after BD? I know it can be normal, it just SUCKS! Doesn't help my lack of desire for it lately, knowing that will happen after!


----------



## noodlebumxx

I did at begining but not now. x


----------



## StefNJunk

noodlebumxx said:


> I did at begining but not now. x

When did it stop for you?


----------



## noodlebumxx

about 7 weeks x


----------



## StefNJunk

noodlebumxx said:


> about 7 weeks x

Here's hoping it stops for me too!


----------



## MrsPhez

smiffy85 said:


> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mizze I think I remember your name from last pregnancy, Toby will be 2 in January so we were pregnant at the same time last time too.
> 
> Feeling very very sick, actually finding it hard to function and do anything at all. Escaped to my mums today as OH is tired and I feel rubbish. Got first midwife appt on Tuesday so will speak to her about it. Could really do with some relief now its driving me and oh mad xx
> 
> 
> Hi! I absolutely remember you from first time round! Were you overdue as well? I'm sure we were both thumb twiddling with Mizze. Dexter came 2 weeks late but well worth the wait! Hope your MS improves soon. H&H 9m to youClick to expand...
> 
> Yep definitely remember u!! Wasn't too overdue, Toby was due on 3rd but he was born on the 7th. How funny were at the same point again! How's life?? XClick to expand...

I think Dexter was due 3rd as well and arrived on the 17th. How freaky we are both here now at about the 7 week mark! Life is good. Dexter just been struck down with c-pox but apart from that, lovin his chat! Copies everything we say!


----------



## shellgirl

StefNJunk said:


> Anyone else get more crampy after BD? I know it can be normal, it just SUCKS! Doesn't help my lack of desire for it lately, knowing that will happen after!

I get really crampy after to the point where the pleasure isn't worth the pain. It only lasts about 10-15 minutes, but it really sucks. Hoping it will pass soon and until then, no more for me!


----------



## nessaw

i get crampy too and try not to panic but it does put me off a bit.

had the call from ofsted today.they are in the next two days.totally stressed!


----------



## anneliese

Anyone know how accurate early scans are for dating? I had a quick ultrasound today (was supposed to be a detailed one, but the referring doctor gave the wrong slip and so we didn't get a proper scan) and the doctor quickly checked for fetus, sac, heartbeat, etc. He said he saw a heartbeat and dated me at 6 weeks 2 days. I estimate myself to be about 6 weeks 6 days. Just paranoid about the baby being too small and not growing properly..

I have my first proper, prenatal appointment on Wednesday so hoping the doctor will give me a real ultrasound, but not certain it will happen.


----------



## Jadey121

i think dating scans can be anywhere upto 5 days give or take if i remember rightly! x


----------



## jewelsbaby81

anneliese said:


> Anyone know how accurate early scans are for dating? I had a quick ultrasound today (was supposed to be a detailed one, but the referring doctor gave the wrong slip and so we didn't get a proper scan) and the doctor quickly checked for fetus, sac, heartbeat, etc. He said he saw a heartbeat and dated me at 6 weeks 2 days. I estimate myself to be about 6 weeks 6 days. Just paranoid about the baby being too small and not growing properly..
> 
> I have my first proper, prenatal appointment on Wednesday so hoping the doctor will give me a real ultrasound, but not certain it will happen.

My early scan I measured exactly right (well baby A measured right on track, baby B measured 2 days earlier) so for me it was extremely accurate but I ovulated on CD14 which is what all EDD are based off of so I was lucky


----------



## angel2010

anneliese said:


> Anyone know how accurate early scans are for dating? I had a quick ultrasound today (was supposed to be a detailed one, but the referring doctor gave the wrong slip and so we didn't get a proper scan) and the doctor quickly checked for fetus, sac, heartbeat, etc. He said he saw a heartbeat and dated me at 6 weeks 2 days. I estimate myself to be about 6 weeks 6 days. Just paranoid about the baby being too small and not growing properly..
> 
> I have my first proper, prenatal appointment on Wednesday so hoping the doctor will give me a real ultrasound, but not certain it will happen.

My dates put me at 7+4 (I would say anywhere between 7+3-7+5). I had my ultrasound today and the baby was dated 6+6. My dr said that their system could be 3 days off, so even with that it would put baby at 7+2. He also said that the sac is measuring even smaller. I am trying not to worry. I will be having another scan in three weeks to see how the growth of the sac is doing and if it is still lagging.


----------



## littlemiss84

anneliese said:


> Anyone know how accurate early scans are for dating? I had a quick ultrasound today (was supposed to be a detailed one, but the referring doctor gave the wrong slip and so we didn't get a proper scan) and the doctor quickly checked for fetus, sac, heartbeat, etc. He said he saw a heartbeat and dated me at 6 weeks 2 days. I estimate myself to be about 6 weeks 6 days. Just paranoid about the baby being too small and not growing properly..
> 
> I have my first proper, prenatal appointment on Wednesday so hoping the doctor will give me a real ultrasound, but not certain it will happen.

I had a scan last week at 6 weeks 6 days, but I was dated as 6 weeks 1 day. This early it's not very accurate, baby is so small it's easy for mistakes to be made. Mine only measured 4mm. Scans are more accurate around 12 weeks.


----------



## smiffy85

It's really weird all this talk of scans as I won't get one till 12 weeks I'm guessing unless anything goes wrong which I hope it won't xx


----------



## anneliese

Thanks for the info ladies. He printed four photos for us and on one it dates 6 weeks 2 days and another photo says 7 weeks 1 day, but I don't know if they're even measuring the same thing or what.

Angel, hopefully everything will be ok. I've heard lots of stories about doctors dating things smaller than what they should be, but why the next ultrasound or two they've grown to the size they're supposed to be. All babies grow at different rates too, so try to think positive!

smiffy: I had red spotting more than once and went to the hospital about a week and a half ago, so that's the reason for my scans. If I didn't have any bleeding I likely wouldn't have had any yet either


----------



## Kellya009

What foods has everyone been eating to get good nutrition, yet still stave off ms??

I'm pretty sure I won't get a scan for quite a few more weeks! Is it normal for all of you to get them so early or is there a reason??


----------



## Medzi

smiffy85 said:


> It's really weird all this talk of scans as I won't get one till 12 weeks I'm guessing unless anything goes wrong which I hope it won't xx

I know here the norm is 12 weeks too - for the NT scan if you want it. I'm getting one at 9 weeks just because I've miscarried before and I'm high risk. It seems everywhere is so different!

I actually just had blood drawn today! The first time since I've found out even though I have already visited the doctor. I won't get my results until Friday. I HOPE my numbers are nice and high!


----------



## 28329

Fingers crossed for lovely high numbers medzi.
Has anyone else lost their appetite. I'm having to eat little and often because big meals are too much for me. I constantly feel full.


----------



## LornaMJ

28329 said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Jade how about being bump buddies and we can share this journey
> 
> You're pregnant? Omg!! So so happy for you. I knew you'd be in first tri again before long. Congratulations :wohoo:Click to expand...

Not too sure if you have read my previous post but I said how pleased I am for you as I know you were also waiting like myself for IVF. There is something so special about us conceiving naturally and here is to a H&H nine months ahead :happydance:


----------



## AdriansMama

i had my first dr's appt last wednesday at 6+3 he gave me 3 ultrasound dates my first is wednesday for a dating scan, then another at 12 weeks and a 3rd at 19 weeks for anatomy scan :) everywhere is different but i couldnt imagine having to wait to 12 weeks i would go crazy!!


----------



## LornaMJ

I spoke to my midwife today and because of mu history she is going to book me in for an 8 week scan. I have my first appt with her next Tuesday and I see my GP on this Thursday. I ma going to ask for my progesterone to be checked as there are such things as pessaries of it is low.....anything ti ensure baby sticks!!


----------



## Medzi

28329 said:


> Fingers crossed for lovely high numbers medzi.
> Has anyone else lost their appetite. I'm having to eat little and often because big meals are too much for me. I constantly feel full.

Thanks :) And yes - loss of appetite for me too. If I do eat, I'm full after 3 bites (most of the time...sometimes in the evening I am able to eat more). Thinking about food makes me feel icky. It is especially tough in the morning.


----------



## danielle1984

I can't drink coffee anymore :coffee: It upset my stomach. Crackers and fruits are my favorite food right now.


----------



## rowleypolie

28329 said:


> Has anyone else lost their appetite. I'm having to eat little and often because big meals are too much for me. I constantly feel full.

yes! i feel like i always have a cracker in my mouth but no real meals! just a few bites and i feel sick


----------



## Kellya009

Saltines are a life saver right now to be honest. Whatever I'm making for DHs dinner I only have a few nibbles of. Lunches for work are troubling me, what to take??


----------



## KBrain3377

Kellya009 said:


> What foods has everyone been eating to get good nutrition, yet still stave off ms??
> 
> I'm pretty sure I won't get a scan for quite a few more weeks! Is it normal for all of you to get them so early or is there a reason??

Hi Kelly - I think it depends on what country you live in, etc. Here in the states I know that lots of my friends had a first scan at 8 weeks, but I requested one at 6 weeks so that I can see/hear the heartbeat. 12 weeks??? I could never wait that long, yikes!!! Why would they torture you like that in Canada???? :wacko:


----------



## nzjade

LornaMJ said:


> Jade how about being bump buddies and we can share this journey

Yeah!! Sorry, first timer alert - what does that entail exactly? Whatever it is, I'm in :) :flow:


----------



## nzjade

Meadowlark said:


> cautiously raising my hand to say hello :flower:
> 
> Just found out we are expecting our first after trying for a year and a half. I caught with my little june bug on my 5th and final round of clomid :happydance: I will be due on the 29th of June
> 
> Last time I made it on to these boards was in April this year and would have been expecting a christmas bean on the 23rd of December but I lost it at 5 weeks. I am super anxious this time but I hope we can get through it.
> 
> Congrats to all those also having little June Bugs! :cloud9:

Congrats Meadowlark! :happydance:


----------



## nzjade

Well I got some good news today - my Mum's Doctor is one of the few Doctors in Auckland (where I live) who acts as both a midwife and a GP. She hasn't been taking on new patients for quite a few years, but my Mum sneakily asked if she would take me on as a midwife patient and.... she said yes!! So now I have a midwife who is also a Doctor/GP!!! I feel so so blessed. I had been stressing a bit about whether I would get a good midwife or not, and now I have the best of the lot!! :happydance: My first appointment is tomorrow :)


----------



## LornaMJ

nzjade said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Jade how about being bump buddies and we can share this journey
> 
> Yeah!! Sorry, first timer alert - what does that entail exactly? Whatever it is, I'm in :) :flow:Click to expand...

We just 'hold each others hands' lol I have added you to my friends list and you should have recieved an invitation to also add me (if you want to that is)! You are also on my signature list as BumpBuddy. It can be good to share this journey especially living in the same country and having the same experiences :thumbup:

Glad to see you have sorted out a Midwife/GP that is awesome. Do you have an appt booked with her yet? I see my GP on Thursday and my midwife next Tuesday, she also mentioned a scan when I am 8 weeks which is only 2.5 weeks away a little nervous to say the least :wacko:


----------



## Whoopsadaisy

June 28th at this stage going by my LMP! Yeeeeha!


----------



## Kota

Gosh I can' tbelieve we're at the end of June for EDD's! and that some July EDD's are starting to pop up in 1st tri!! That's gone FAST!

Got my glucose fasting blood results back today, all within normal range so no need for the full 2hr GTT thank goodness!! Clearly I should not be eating cake before going to the Dr's! :lol:

Also have to go back and have a follow up scan next Friday to just make sure everythings okay after getting no heartbeat last week at 6+1. bit disappointed as was planning to go back this Friday but now have to wait another full week!!!


----------



## Jadey121

Does anyone know if lemsip is ok to take? Im full of a stinking cold!


----------



## smiffy85

anneliese said:


> Thanks for the info ladies. He printed four photos for us and on one it dates 6 weeks 2 days and another photo says 7 weeks 1 day, but I don't know if they're even measuring the same thing or what.
> 
> Angel, hopefully everything will be ok. I've heard lots of stories about doctors dating things smaller than what they should be, but why the next ultrasound or two they've grown to the size they're supposed to be. All babies grow at different rates too, so try to think positive!
> 
> smiffy: I had red spotting more than once and went to the hospital about a week and a half ago, so that's the reason for my scans. If I didn't have any bleeding I likely wouldn't have had any yet either

Hope everything is ok now hun?!


----------



## smiffy85

Lemsip only has paracetemol in it hasn't it? Does it say on the box if you can?! Not sure i think is what I am trying to say!

Tentatively trying some orange juice right now as I wanted something sweet however it usually gives me indigestion but I really fancied some. Also been really naughty this morning and had a mc d's breakfast.....lol! It really helped my ms hehehe!


----------



## anneliese

28329 said:


> Fingers crossed for lovely high numbers medzi.
> Has anyone else lost their appetite. I'm having to eat little and often because big meals are too much for me. I constantly feel full.

Lately I haven't really had an appetite, but I still feel hungry, if that makes any sense?? It's like my body knows it's hungry, but I have no desire to eat/nothing sounds good. When I do eat though I prefer to eat something light like fruit or a simple sandwich or something


----------



## Mellie1988

Argh has anyone else got this really strange horrible horrible taste in their mouth?! Its really getting me down :( 

x


----------



## CottlestonPie

What kind of taste? A metallic taste is apparently quite normal... but it seems I'm not normal because with both pregnancies now, one of my early symptoms has been an oily taste right at the back of my mouth/throat that just doesnt go away with food and drink. Luckily it's passed now but I had it at around 5.5 weeks for about four days and hated it.

I've been almost symptom free for the past three days. Apart from aversions to all meat except chicken and extreme hunger even when I shouldn't be hungry. Making the most of it while it lasts!

Anyone weighed themselves yet? I've put on 2-3lb so far. Not sure if thats good or bad lol


----------



## Mellie1988

It's like when your hungover or ill and nothing tastes right and you have abit of a cotton mouth but the taste in my mouth is more like when you wake up before you brush your teeth but its constant, no matter how many times I brush my teeth! 

The only thing that gets rid of the taste is mints or gum but chewing gum is making me feel sick and I don't want to eat mints all the time! 

I tried mouth wash and it did nothing! Might try change toothpaste 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh and re weight, think I've probably put 1-2lb on so far...I've noticed I've thickened out around the waist 

X


----------



## Jadey121

i am not weighing myself in this pregnancy lol my trousers are already getting tight! So i shall stay away from my scales! last two pregnancies i put on 2st so im hoping ill be the same this time! Ill weigh myself once ive given birth lol!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm only keeping an eye on my weight because I'm already a huge chunk lol and I put on 4st with Toby and really can't do that again.


----------



## smiffy85

Lol I'm a chunky monkey too. Was trying to lose weight when we found out about sproglet and it was.the same with Toby too. It seemed to be that I lose a bit of weight and my body goes right time to be pregnant now hehe. Is lost weight when I was weighed last wk. Just waiting to see the midwife now wk guessing she will weigh me as its my first appt. Feel chubbier already but think its baby bloat plus I saw on this or another thread that your uterus warms up for the 2nd as it had muscle memory from before. I already look about 4 months I reckon lol!!


----------



## nessaw

mellie i have that too!x


----------



## jewelsbaby81

CottlestonPie said:


> What kind of taste? A metallic taste is apparently quite normal... but it seems I'm not normal because with both pregnancies now, one of my early symptoms has been an oily taste right at the back of my mouth/throat that just doesnt go away with food and drink. Luckily it's passed now but I had it at around 5.5 weeks for about four days and hated it.
> 
> I've been almost symptom free for the past three days. Apart from aversions to all meat except chicken and extreme hunger even when I shouldn't be hungry. Making the most of it while it lasts!
> 
> Anyone weighed themselves yet? I've put on 2-3lb so far. Not sure if thats good or bad lol

I also have been feeling less symptoms the last few days which has been making me a little anxious (I know they can waiver but still). I have been crazy hungry and just a little tired. Nothing amazing. 

Ugh I've put on like 5lbs :-( I like to attribute that to the fact that I am carrying twins and I haven't had any morning sickness. Just hunger!


----------



## Jadey121

feeling very bloated here too. I think i look around 4 months gone with the bloat i have. Im sat in work with my trousers undone under the desk lol!!!


----------



## autigers55

Can I join you ladies. I'm a little late joining, but I am due June 23rd!!


----------



## Jadey121

autigers55 said:


> Can I join you ladies. I'm a little late joining, but I am due June 23rd!!

Welcome Over


----------



## shobbs

Sick sick sick sick that's all I've been feeling I walk into a store I walk straight back out its going into my second week now I have another scan on Friday to see the babies I'm so excited :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

shobbs said:


> Sick sick sick sick that's all I've been feeling I walk into a store I walk straight back out its going into my second week now I have another scan on Friday to see the babies I'm so excited :)

I have a scan tomorrow! Very excited and a little nervous too.....


----------



## shobbs

jewelsbaby81 said:


> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> Sick sick sick sick that's all I've been feeling I walk into a store I walk straight back out its going into my second week now I have another scan on Friday to see the babies I'm so excited :)
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow! Very excited and a little nervous too.....Click to expand...

Awh wow get to see your lil babies again aswell have you nicknamed them yet??

We have a bert and erny lol xx


----------



## jewelsbaby81

shobbs said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> Sick sick sick sick that's all I've been feeling I walk into a store I walk straight back out its going into my second week now I have another scan on Friday to see the babies I'm so excited :)
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow! Very excited and a little nervous too.....Click to expand...
> 
> Awh wow get to see your lil babies again aswell have you nicknamed them yet??
> 
> We have a bert and erny lol xxClick to expand...

Haha thats cute. DH and I just call them the "twinsies" I think seeing them will help me feel less anxious. I have had such a good pregnancy so far its just hard to believe that there are 2 little babies in there!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Getting nervous. Health coverage denied. Need to figure out what to do now. :(


----------



## snuggles82

Why does brushing my teeth always make me feel so :sick:? I have changed toothpaste brands but nothing seems to be working. Is it sad that I now dread an procrastinate brushing my teeth for a long as possible.


----------



## vegasbaby

Went to get my eight week scan done today. Baby's heart was beating at 156bpm so that is good. The only thing that worried me is that baby is measuring 7w2d as opposed to 8w2d. I know when I ovulated based on +OPKs so I am pretty sure about the date. Anyone else have a baby measuring a bit behind (either this time or with a previous pregnancy)? If so did the date change later? I go see the actual doctor on Thursday so I'll talk to her about it at that time. Based on the measurements today my edd is now June 9, but I know I'll have it way before then as this will be a scheduled c-section. 

Here is today's photo of my little blob.
 



Attached Files:







Blob.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pixielmh

vegasbaby said:


> Went to get my eight week scan done today. Baby's heart was beating at 156bpm so that is good. The only thing that worried me is that baby is measuring 7w2d as opposed to 8w2d. I know when I ovulated based on +OPKs so I am pretty sure about the date. Anyone else have a baby measuring a bit behind (either this time or with a previous pregnancy)? If so did the date change later? I go see the actual doctor on Thursday so I'll talk to her about it at that time. Based on the measurements today my edd is now June 9, but I know I'll have it way before then as this will be a scheduled c-section.
> 
> Here is today's photo of my little blob.

id wait untill 12w scan as that gives better dates as baby is still far to small to do proper measurements


----------



## Medzi

StefNJunk said:


> Getting nervous. Health coverage denied. Need to figure out what to do now. :(

:( I'm not sure how it all works there...if you were denied can you try somewhere else?


----------



## jewelsbaby81

StefNJunk said:


> Getting nervous. Health coverage denied. Need to figure out what to do now. :(

Do you not have insurance through your employer? Or are you applying for state insurance? I have insurance through my employer but I know here in AZ you have to make a certain amount to qualify for state aid.


----------



## StefNJunk

Medzi said:


> :( I'm not sure how it all works there...if you were denied can you try somewhere else?

I'm researching what else I can do now, OH's HR person is going to be calling me today.



jewelsbaby81 said:


> Do you not have insurance through your employer? Or are you applying for state insurance? I have insurance through my employer but I know here in AZ you have to make a certain amount to qualify for state aid.

My employer doesn't offer insurance, unfortunately. I qualify on my own salary for state insurance, but adding in OH's I don't. We aren't married so I don't see why that even counts, but if HR lady doesn't have any other ideas I'm going to reapply and cross my fingers. I qualified before, but lost coverage with the MC.


----------



## shellgirl

Good news! I got my first ultrasound today and baby is measuring exactly on track at 6w4d and has a healthy heartbeat of 119. My eyes welled up with tears when I saw and heard the heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## libbyam2003

oh yay good news!! I am sorta nervous since my last visit at almost 6 weeks there was just a sac. Sigh. But dr wasn't worried at all...


----------



## KBrain3377

shellgirl said:


> Good news! I got my first ultrasound today and baby is measuring exactly on track at 6w4d and has a healthy heartbeat of 119. My eyes welled up with tears when I saw and heard the heartbeat :cloud9:

That's great news Shellgirl, love your new pic! I'm going in on Friday morning, I will be 6w1d and hoping we'll see a heartbeat! I'm afraid that it will be too soon though, and I kind of regret now that I didn't book the appointment for a few days later. You told me before that you also go to Northwestern, right? Did they give you more than one copy of the pic? (I'm asking b/c I want to give one to my parents who I'm seeing right after the appointment, as a way to tell them we're pregnant!)


----------



## Phantom710

jewelsbaby81 said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> Getting nervous. Health coverage denied. Need to figure out what to do now. :(
> 
> Do you not have insurance through your employer? Or are you applying for state insurance? I have insurance through my employer but I know here in AZ you have to make a certain amount to qualify for state aid.Click to expand...

Just popping on to check for new members. I never realized you were in AZ. Did you grow up there? I grew up in Globe/Miami. Have you heard of it?


----------



## shellgirl

KBrain3377 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Good news! I got my first ultrasound today and baby is measuring exactly on track at 6w4d and has a healthy heartbeat of 119. My eyes welled up with tears when I saw and heard the heartbeat :cloud9:
> 
> That's great news Shellgirl, love your new pic! I'm going in on Friday morning, I will be 6w1d and hoping we'll see a heartbeat! I'm afraid that it will be too soon though, and I kind of regret now that I didn't book the appointment for a few days later. You told me before that you also go to Northwestern, right? Did they give you more than one copy of the pic? (I'm asking b/c I want to give one to my parents who I'm seeing right after the appointment, as a way to tell them we're pregnant!)Click to expand...

Thanks! I go to Northwestern and they did give me 2 pics without asking. If they only give you 1, you could just ask for another. They just print it out right there. You will most likely see it at 6+1. They originally scheduled me at 6, but I asked to push it back a few more days just in case. Next one is scheduled in 5 weeks. Can't wait to see a pic of yours tomorrow!


----------



## Tillywoos

Can I join due June 8th with our 1st


----------



## shellgirl

libbyam2003 said:


> oh yay good news!! I am sorta nervous since my last visit at almost 6 weeks there was just a sac. Sigh. But dr wasn't worried at all...

I'm sure it will be there next time. I think you have to be at 6 weeks or more to see the heartbeat. Even a day or two shy you might not see it yet so you shouldn't be nervous. It will be fine :hugs:


----------



## shobbs

shellgirl said:


> libbyam2003 said:
> 
> 
> oh yay good news!! I am sorta nervous since my last visit at almost 6 weeks there was just a sac. Sigh. But dr wasn't worried at all...
> 
> I'm sure it will be there next time. I think you have to be at 6 weeks or more to see the heartbeat. Even a day or two shy you might not see it yet so you shouldn't be nervous. It will be fine :hugs:Click to expand...

I saw my lil beans heart beat at 5weeks 5 days it was slow and sonographer said it had only just started beating


----------



## ProudArmyWife

sad to have seen the angel count go up :hugs: to those who need them

Shellgirl that is awesome! I was right in that same time frame when i had my first ultrasound with DD. Def an amazing sound and sight :)

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Not much to report here going for my nurse consult tommorrow and scheduling my scan :happydance: and i have totally begun obsessing over names. I know its early but I cant help myslef :haha: anyone else? or am i alone on this front?


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Phantom710 said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> Getting nervous. Health coverage denied. Need to figure out what to do now. :(
> 
> Do you not have insurance through your employer? Or are you applying for state insurance? I have insurance through my employer but I know here in AZ you have to make a certain amount to qualify for state aid.Click to expand...
> 
> Just popping on to check for new members. I never realized you were in AZ. Did you grow up there? I grew up in Globe/Miami. Have you heard of it?Click to expand...

Yes I have. I work with a girl that commute a from Globe. I have lived in AZ 21 years. Half up north and half down here in the valley


----------



## Medzi

shellgirl said:


> Good news! I got my first ultrasound today and baby is measuring exactly on track at 6w4d and has a healthy heartbeat of 119. My eyes welled up with tears when I saw and heard the heartbeat :cloud9:

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## KBrain3377

shellgirl said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Good news! I got my first ultrasound today and baby is measuring exactly on track at 6w4d and has a healthy heartbeat of 119. My eyes welled up with tears when I saw and heard the heartbeat :cloud9:
> 
> That's great news Shellgirl, love your new pic! I'm going in on Friday morning, I will be 6w1d and hoping we'll see a heartbeat! I'm afraid that it will be too soon though, and I kind of regret now that I didn't book the appointment for a few days later. You told me before that you also go to Northwestern, right? Did they give you more than one copy of the pic? (I'm asking b/c I want to give one to my parents who I'm seeing right after the appointment, as a way to tell them we're pregnant!)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I go to Northwestern and they did give me 2 pics without asking. If they only give you 1, you could just ask for another. They just print it out right there. You will most likely see it at 6+1. They originally scheduled me at 6, but I asked to push it back a few more days just in case. Next one is scheduled in 5 weeks. Can't wait to see a pic of yours tomorrow!Click to expand...

Thanks! Did they do an internal or external u/s? Not that it really matters, just trying to figure out what to expect.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

shobbs said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> libbyam2003 said:
> 
> 
> oh yay good news!! I am sorta nervous since my last visit at almost 6 weeks there was just a sac. Sigh. But dr wasn't worried at all...
> 
> I'm sure it will be there next time. I think you have to be at 6 weeks or more to see the heartbeat. Even a day or two shy you might not see it yet so you shouldn't be nervous. It will be fine :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I saw my lil beans heart beat at 5weeks 5 days it was slow and sonographer said it had only just started beatingClick to expand...

Awwww just think you could have actually been witnessing its very first heart beats!!! :cloud9:


----------



## shellgirl

KBrain3377 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Good news! I got my first ultrasound today and baby is measuring exactly on track at 6w4d and has a healthy heartbeat of 119. My eyes welled up with tears when I saw and heard the heartbeat :cloud9:
> 
> That's great news Shellgirl, love your new pic! I'm going in on Friday morning, I will be 6w1d and hoping we'll see a heartbeat! I'm afraid that it will be too soon though, and I kind of regret now that I didn't book the appointment for a few days later. You told me before that you also go to Northwestern, right? Did they give you more than one copy of the pic? (I'm asking b/c I want to give one to my parents who I'm seeing right after the appointment, as a way to tell them we're pregnant!)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I go to Northwestern and they did give me 2 pics without asking. If they only give you 1, you could just ask for another. They just print it out right there. You will most likely see it at 6+1. They originally scheduled me at 6, but I asked to push it back a few more days just in case. Next one is scheduled in 5 weeks. Can't wait to see a pic of yours tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Did they do an internal or external u/s? Not that it really matters, just trying to figure out what to expect.Click to expand...

She quickly did an abdominal just to see first real quickly, which it was there, but then switched to transvaginal. That's where she pointed everything out to me and saw and heard the heartbeat. Not sure why they did the other one first :shrug:


----------



## danielle1984

got my second u/s tomorrow! I hope everything is going well down there. I'm feeling sick.


----------



## msp_teen

Good luck on upcoming ultrasounds ladies have mine Thursday!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

danielle1984 said:


> got my second u/s tomorrow! I hope everything is going well down there. I'm feeling sick.

I have mine tomorrow as well. So excited :happydance: good luck to you on yours


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> got my second u/s tomorrow! I hope everything is going well down there. I'm feeling sick.

Yay for U/S tomorrow! I'm sure it's great, feeling sick is a good sign ;)


----------



## shellgirl

msp_teen said:


> Good luck on upcoming ultrasounds ladies have mine Thursday!




jewelsbaby81 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> got my second u/s tomorrow! I hope everything is going well down there. I'm feeling sick.
> 
> I have mine tomorrow as well. So excited :happydance: good luck to you on yoursClick to expand...


Just saw you ladies too! Lots coming up~ Good luck and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## 3Beans

Can I join?! Due June 28th!!!


----------



## danielle1984

msp_teen said:


> Good luck on upcoming ultrasounds ladies have mine Thursday!

Sweet! You must be excited! :happydance:



jewelsbaby81 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> got my second u/s tomorrow! I hope everything is going well down there. I'm feeling sick.
> 
> I have mine tomorrow as well. So excited :happydance: good luck to you on yoursClick to expand...

Let me know how it went!



shellgirl said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> got my second u/s tomorrow! I hope everything is going well down there. I'm feeling sick.
> 
> Yay for U/S tomorrow! I'm sure it's great, feeling sick is a good sign ;)Click to expand...

Blah! I don't know if I can eat supper. I just had to cut my workout short because of nausea. At least I'm not vomiting yet :dohh:


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> msp_teen said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on upcoming ultrasounds ladies have mine Thursday!
> 
> Sweet! You must be excited! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> got my second u/s tomorrow! I hope everything is going well down there. I'm feeling sick.Click to expand...
> 
> I have mine tomorrow as well. So excited :happydance: good luck to you on yoursClick to expand...
> 
> Let me know how it went!
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> got my second u/s tomorrow! I hope everything is going well down there. I'm feeling sick.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for U/S tomorrow! I'm sure it's great, feeling sick is a good sign ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Blah! I don't know if I can eat supper. I just had to cut my workout short because of nausea. At least I'm not vomiting yet :dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah, I only have the nausea too and not vomiting. Doc said some women have it that way. Hope that's us, I hate vomiting more than anything!


----------



## danielle1984

shellgirl said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msp_teen said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on upcoming ultrasounds ladies have mine Thursday!
> 
> Sweet! You must be excited! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> got my second u/s tomorrow! I hope everything is going well down there. I'm feeling sick.Click to expand...
> 
> I have mine tomorrow as well. So excited :happydance: good luck to you on yoursClick to expand...
> 
> Let me know how it went!
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> got my second u/s tomorrow! I hope everything is going well down there. I'm feeling sick.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for U/S tomorrow! I'm sure it's great, feeling sick is a good sign ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Blah! I don't know if I can eat supper. I just had to cut my workout short because of nausea. At least I'm not vomiting yet :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I only have the nausea too and not vomiting. Doc said some women have it that way. Hope that's us, I hate vomiting more than anything!Click to expand...

Oh I hate that too!! :sad2:


----------



## LornaMJ

Good luck ladies on your scans and looking forward to pics!!


----------



## autigers55

I also have an u/s tomorrow!!


----------



## nzjade

LornaMJ said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Jade how about being bump buddies and we can share this journey
> 
> Yeah!! Sorry, first timer alert - what does that entail exactly? Whatever it is, I'm in :) :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> We just 'hold each others hands' lol I have added you to my friends list and you should have recieved an invitation to also add me (if you want to that is)! You are also on my signature list as BumpBuddy. It can be good to share this journey especially living in the same country and having the same experiences :thumbup:
> 
> Glad to see you have sorted out a Midwife/GP that is awesome. Do you have an appt booked with her yet? I see my GP on Thursday and my midwife next Tuesday, she also mentioned a scan when I am 8 weeks which is only 2.5 weeks away a little nervous to say the least :wacko:Click to expand...

Sounds great - yay I have a BumpBuddy! :) :happydance: 

I had my first Midwife appointment today - she was really nice and I feel in such good hands. She said my hcg levels are really good. :thumbup: So you will have your first scan at 8 weeks? Me too! Mine is booked for next Wed when I will be 8 weeks exactly - can't wait. I'm also a bit nervous, I just want everything to be OK. 

Beautiful day up here today (for once!). How's the weather looking down there? :flow:


----------



## LornaMJ

nzjade said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Jade how about being bump buddies and we can share this journey
> 
> Yeah!! Sorry, first timer alert - what does that entail exactly? Whatever it is, I'm in :) :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> We just 'hold each others hands' lol I have added you to my friends list and you should have recieved an invitation to also add me (if you want to that is)! You are also on my signature list as BumpBuddy. It can be good to share this journey especially living in the same country and having the same experiences :thumbup:
> 
> Glad to see you have sorted out a Midwife/GP that is awesome. Do you have an appt booked with her yet? I see my GP on Thursday and my midwife next Tuesday, she also mentioned a scan when I am 8 weeks which is only 2.5 weeks away a little nervous to say the least :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great - yay I have a BumpBuddy! :) :happydance:
> 
> I had my first Midwife appointment today - she was really nice and I feel in such good hands. She said my hcg levels are really good. :thumbup: So you will have your first scan at 8 weeks? Me too! Mine is booked for next Wed when I will be 8 weeks exactly - can't wait. I'm also a bit nervous, I just want everything to be OK.
> 
> Beautiful day up here today (for once!). How's the weather looking down there? :flow:Click to expand...

Really pleased to hear your HCG levels are doing good and looking forward to your scan pics next week, I am sure everything will be good sending lots of sticky bean wishes:happydance:

I also feel nervous about my scan in a couple of weeks but trying to stay positive! I am not as symptomatic as last time, lots of cramping and my nipples hurt sooo much (sorry TMI). No MS or sore BBs yet how about you? I go to see the GP tomorrow morning which I am looking forward to and will have all my prenatal bloods taken hopefully! 
Weather here has been OK not rained but a little overcast however we did have a beautiful labour weekend :winkwink:


----------



## Jadey121

wahhhh!!! Still full of a cold and i have a sore throat! Bought some lemsip thinking i could take it but i cant! Called my gp and she said she wouldnt advise me to take it just to have lemon and hot water. Looks like a trip to the supermarket is in order. Complete torture when i have bought the lemsip and its staring at me as i know it woul. sort me out!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hi everyone! Glad everyone seems well! I bet everyone's really excited about upcoming ultrasounds! After a crap experience at the first hospital I went to I have found a new hospital where I can see a midwife instead of a dr. I have to wait until 12 weeks to open a file though, but that's only 4 more weeks!


----------



## 28329

Good luck to all the ladies with scans coming up. Can't wait too see all the pictures.


----------



## shobbs

So any news on scans today ladies I'm so excited for all of you x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Anyone else getting cravings?
Right now I just want gravy. Anything with gravy. Hell just give me a cup of thick gravy!


----------



## babyplease81

Hi Everyone! 
So hard keeping up with all these posts! 
Sorry for all the little angels out there :hugs:

So exciting about all the scans coming up!!! I just found out my first scan is only November 28th! So far away... I will be 10 weeks 3 days!

Last pregnancy I paid for a scan at 6 weeks and 7 weeks! My husband doesn't want to this time around as he said everything is fine and going to a scan won't change anything.. Can't believe how long I have to wait to see this little bean and know he/she is ok :wacko:


----------



## libbyam2003

good luck to everyone... I don't have another scan until Nov 1 and first scan we onyl saw a sac so really anticipating this scan!!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I have a little less than 2 hours until my scan and I can't wait! I am so excited I hardly even slept!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw good luck! Hope you get some good pics :D


----------



## autigers55

I have about 1hr and 30mins until my scan. This will be my 2nd scan, the first one showed the gestational sac, so I am really hoping I will actually get to see something today!

GL to others who have scans today!! :D


----------



## libbyam2003

autigers55 said:


> I have about 1hr and 30mins until my scan. This will be my 2nd scan, the first one showed the gestational sac, so I am really hoping I will actually get to see something today!
> 
> GL to others who have scans today!! :D

Hoe far along were you before? I only saw a sac last time too and I was like maybe 5+5 but thought I was almost 7 grr. Was supposed to have an appt this week but got moved to next week so I'll be 9 by then. I really hope to see something!!!


----------



## autigers55

I was 4w3d, but measured 4w2d. 

I know there is still a chance I wont see anything, but I really hope this little bean wants to be seen already!


----------



## roomaloo

Had some bleeding yesterday and scan today confirmed we've lost the baby :(
Devastated
H&H 9 months to everyone x


----------



## OmiOmen

I am really sorry to hear that roomaloo.


----------



## shellgirl

I'm so sorry Roomaloo. Hugs and prayers to you :hugs:


----------



## AdriansMama

just over an hour till my scan!!! so excited !!!!

so sorry roomaloo !! best of luck next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Mellie1988

Eeeek my 7 week bloat this morning, I think i look 12-13 weeks already! 

Anyone else got bloat pics hehe
X
 



Attached Files:







2d0ada8cb723178c0554360925f52097.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mellie1988

Good luck to all those that have scans :D how exciting!! 

X


----------



## KBrain3377

Mellie1988 said:


> Eeeek my 7 week bloat this morning, I think i look 12-13 weeks already!
> 
> Anyone else got bloat pics hehe
> X

I feel your pain Mellie - I don't have any pics, but I'm right there with you!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Had my scan and the babies look perfect!! Measuring right on track and little hearts beating away. We couldn't measure the heartbeat (the us at my drs office is just a portable) but my OB said everything looked PERFECT!! Music to my anxiety ridden ears! I feel so much better!


----------



## nessaw

so sorry roomaloo.xx


----------



## Jadey121

sorry roomaloo xx


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: roomaloo


----------



## jellybean87

So sorry roomaloo.


----------



## smiffy85

Sorry for your loss roomaloo. Hugs x

Dr has prescribed me some antihistamines for my sickness. Problem is I took one at 11am and its a good job my little monkey wanted a long sleep this afternoon as we both slept for about 3 hours!! Mum doesn't want me to take them, she says I should try and manage without. Feel soooo sick though hut won't be able to take them at work if they make me fall asleep lol. Im so confused. On the 1 hand is Luke to feel a bit better but on the other I dont want to harm the baby or be falling asleep at every available opportunity. Grrr xxx


----------



## smiffy85

Typo Grr "is Luke" means I'd like silly phone x


----------



## autigers55

Sorry roomaloo! :hugs:

Mellie - I know how you feel. I have been super bloated and I also look as though I am 12-14wks along. I'm only 5w3d and I am sure I am going to feel as big as a house in no time. :haha:

Just got back from my scan nothing much has really changed. Last week I saw the gestational sac and this week I got to see the little bean as a yolk sac. Dr says everything looks on schedule and I go back on Nov. 14th for my official prenatal appt and another u/s. :D


----------



## angel2010

I'm sorry roomaloo:hugs:


----------



## msp_teen

I'm so sorry roomaloo! I hate that this happened to you dear!


----------



## Mellie1988

Ugh just had dominos pizza, ate half of it then felt soooo sick....gutted haha I've been looking forward to it all day, saved half for tomorrow :lol: 

X


----------



## AdriansMama

our little beanie !!! measuring 7+3 right on track!! heart rate 160 bpm :)


----------



## NDH

So sorry Roomaloo :( I hope there are no more angels in this thread.


----------



## danielle1984

I had my u/s today and everything looks good. Heartbeat was at 125bpm and I'm right on schedule 6+6.
 



Attached Files:







6+6.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 28329

Oh roomaloo. I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> I had my u/s today and everything looks good. Heartbeat was at 125bpm and I'm right on schedule 6+6.


You have a beautiful little peanut Danielle! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Medzi

danielle1984 said:


> I had my u/s today and everything looks good. Heartbeat was at 125bpm and I'm right on schedule 6+6.

:flower: Beautiful!


----------



## Kellya009

:hugs: roomaloo... So sorry Hun :(

I also hope we don't have anymore angels on this thread...


----------



## Kota

7 wks!! I finally feel like I'm starting to get somewhere in this pregnancy. :lol: Although the all day nausea is a killer. :( I am really struggling to function especially from mid afternoon onwards.


----------



## Kellya009

Kota said:


> 7 wks!! I finally feel like I'm starting to get somewhere in this pregnancy. :lol: Although the all day nausea is a killer. :( I am really struggling to function especially from mid afternoon onwards.

Ugh same here! My ms is worst in the afternoon, terrible in the evening. Luckily I only throw up at night so work is a safe zone lol! Did you have this with your first pregnancy too?


----------



## Kota

Kellya009 said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> 7 wks!! I finally feel like I'm starting to get somewhere in this pregnancy. :lol: Although the all day nausea is a killer. :( I am really struggling to function especially from mid afternoon onwards.
> 
> Ugh same here! My ms is worst in the afternoon, terrible in the evening. Luckily I only throw up at night so work is a safe zone lol! Did you have this with your first pregnancy too?Click to expand...

Sort of, last preg I was fine until 8 wks, then woke up the morning of 8wks and threw up... and threw up almost daily until the day I went into labour.... This time around I'm constantly feeling ill, but only actually thrown up once last night. It's the fatigue thats really hit me hard this time, especially running around after a toddler who no longer naps!


----------



## nzjade

LornaMJ said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Jade how about being bump buddies and we can share this journey
> 
> Yeah!! Sorry, first timer alert - what does that entail exactly? Whatever it is, I'm in :) :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> We just 'hold each others hands' lol I have added you to my friends list and you should have recieved an invitation to also add me (if you want to that is)! You are also on my signature list as BumpBuddy. It can be good to share this journey especially living in the same country and having the same experiences :thumbup:
> 
> Glad to see you have sorted out a Midwife/GP that is awesome. Do you have an appt booked with her yet? I see my GP on Thursday and my midwife next Tuesday, she also mentioned a scan when I am 8 weeks which is only 2.5 weeks away a little nervous to say the least :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great - yay I have a BumpBuddy! :) :happydance:
> 
> I had my first Midwife appointment today - she was really nice and I feel in such good hands. She said my hcg levels are really good. :thumbup: So you will have your first scan at 8 weeks? Me too! Mine is booked for next Wed when I will be 8 weeks exactly - can't wait. I'm also a bit nervous, I just want everything to be OK.
> 
> Beautiful day up here today (for once!). How's the weather looking down there? :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> Really pleased to hear your HCG levels are doing good and looking forward to your scan pics next week, I am sure everything will be good sending lots of sticky bean wishes:happydance:
> 
> I also feel nervous about my scan in a couple of weeks but trying to stay positive! I am not as symptomatic as last time, lots of cramping and my nipples hurt sooo much (sorry TMI). No MS or sore BBs yet how about you? I go to see the GP tomorrow morning which I am looking forward to and will have all my prenatal bloods taken hopefully!
> Weather here has been OK not rained but a little overcast however we did have a beautiful labour weekend :winkwink:Click to expand...

I have quite sore BBS - mostly at night, when I wash them in the shower I feel like I've been in a fight! Quite tired too. For the last week I've been feeling really gross, I haven't actually vomited, but I have gone off a lot of food and just constantly have this nauseous feeling. My diet has been horrendous because unfortunately the thought of fruit and veges makes me want to be sick. At the mo I'm snacking on Huntly & Palmers Tasty Cheese crackers and Edam cheese!! I have almost eaten the whole pack of crackers since I got home half an hour ago! 

How was your GP appointment? :flow:


----------



## nzjade

So so sorry Roomaloo :( :hug:


----------



## Logan's Mum

danielle1984 said:


> I had my u/s today and everything looks good. Heartbeat was at 125bpm and I'm right on schedule 6+6.

Thats a lovely scan! :flower:

So sorry to hear about all the angels, and thank you Phantom for keeping the group up to date :hugs:


Well, the mw called yesterday when I was at work to book me in for my appointment, I was soo excited but couldnt tell anyone in the office, so went in to an empty conference room and went :happydance: Its on 5th November, and she said she would also book me in for the 12 week scan too. All seems so much more real now, although will still be apprehensive until the scan x


----------



## xxyjadexx

So sorry roomaloo x


----------



## nzjade

Logan's Mum said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I had my u/s today and everything looks good. Heartbeat was at 125bpm and I'm right on schedule 6+6.
> 
> Thats a lovely scan! :flower:
> 
> So sorry to hear about all the angels, and thank you Phantom for keeping the group up to date :hugs:
> 
> 
> Well, the mw called yesterday when I was at work to book me in for my appointment, I was soo excited but couldnt tell anyone in the office, so went in to an empty conference room and went :happydance: Its on 5th November, and she said she would also book me in for the 12 week scan too. All seems so much more real now, although will still be apprehensive until the scan xClick to expand...

Hehe, love that you went into a room and went :happydance: Made me giggle.


----------



## nzjade

CONGRATS to all of you with scan pics - my turn soon! Only 6 sleeps to go!


----------



## Jadey121

Lovely scans ladies! Mine is on 1st Nov! 7 more sleeps! So excited but nervous... midwife appointment is on 7th Nov too :-D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats on the lovely scan Danielle!

Roomaloo so sorry to hear about your angel :hugs:

Sorry for TMI but I have been a bit backed up these last couple of days and last night it got to the point where the gas pains felt exactly like contractions. Scared me so much... But luckily a giant fart this morning solved all my problems :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

:lol: cottlestonpie! 

:cloud9: loving the little beanie scan pics sooo cute!! I can't wait for mine at 10 weeks, do u think u will be able to make out arms and legs by then or is it at 12 weeks you can see that? I've only ever had scans at 13 weeks +! Think I had one with dd at 9 weeks but they never let me see the screen :shock: just told me that there's not much to see but they can see a heartbeat and all is fine! 

8 weeks tomorrow :happydance: times actually going pretty fast, I knew it would though because we have so many birthdays in October, DS on 20th, my auntie on 29th, DD on 31st and then my dads bday on 8th November thennnn scan on 12th November :D yay! Then not long till Xmas.....feeling very excited this morning :D


----------



## NDH

Yes you should see arms and legs at 10w. Will still be bean-like but looking more baby. At 8w scan with DD there were arm and leg buds


----------



## msp_teen

Wonderful Scan Danielle :)!!

Have my first prenatal appointment today ladies! So happy I get to see my baby today, have it this afternoon!


----------



## Carly.C

I just googled "what is the time in Connecticut"...... 05.45am, wow msp you're an early bird!! OR maybe a little excitement for your appointment haha!! Good luck to you x


----------



## 28329

I had my first midwife appointment this morning. My midwife is lovely. I see her again in 3 weeks. By then i will have had a dating scan, blood test and flu jab. It's all so exciting.


----------



## msp_teen

Carly.C said:


> I just googled "what is the time in Connecticut"...... 05.45am, wow msp you're an early bird!! OR maybe a little excitement for your appointment haha!! Good luck to you x

Lol, I have class this am and I had to take my fiancé to work! I'm always up pretty early!


That's awesome 28329!! I'm glad you like you're midwife that's so important!


----------



## anneliese

hey all, hope everyone is doing well and so sorry about the loss roomaloo. As for me, still don't have many symptoms except fatigue and SUPER sore boobs still.

I also had my first prenatal appt last night and so far really like the doctor so that's a big relief. I had a scan and he dated me at 6 weeks 3 days (I had another scan on Monday and a different place by a different doctor and he dated me 6 weeks 2 days) which is less than what I thought, but the doctor did say that the machines can be wrong up to +/- 7 days.. so I'm hoping either the machine is wrong or that I'm really just earlier than I thought. I also would have liked to see at least a 2 day increase in size between Monday and Wednesday, but I guess it's not necessarily a big deal. We got to the hear the heartbeat too and when I commented that it sounded "slow" he said it was normal, but didn't give us the BPM unfortunately. I'm sure everything is fine, but it's hard not getting paranoid about every little thing


----------



## danielle1984

msp_teen said:


> Wonderful Scan Danielle :)!!
> 
> Have my first prenatal appointment today ladies! So happy I get to see my baby today, have it this afternoon!

Yea :happydance:


----------



## libbyam2003

Good morning everyone! How are ya'll doin? I am feeling queasy, but haven't past few days... I've been sick so it was weird that I felt like crap but not pregnant. And now I'm getting better so back to prego symptoms where I feel pukey!


----------



## Safariguri

Hey all!
Well, guess we will have to count me out. Even with my 10 positive pregnancy tests last week and over the weekend, AF showed yesterday with some pretty heavy cramping.
Boo... but I'll be moving on to the next group and keep trying!
I'm going to stay really positive and just have a glass of wine for all you :)

Thanks all!
Jenn (Safariguri)

Sad to see my angel go - 10-24-2012:cry::angel:


----------



## xxyjadexx

So sorry jenn! Hope to see u back in first tri soon x


----------



## shellgirl

Safariguri said:


> Hey all!
> Well, guess we will have to count me out. Even with my 10 positive pregnancy tests last week and over the weekend, AF showed yesterday with some pretty heavy cramping.
> Boo... but I'll be moving on to the next group and keep trying!
> I'm going to stay really positive and just have a glass of wine for all you :)
> 
> Thanks all!
> Jenn (Safariguri)
> 
> Sad to see my angel go - 10-24-2012:cry::angel:

I'm so sorry Jenn. I hope you fall pregnant again right away :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: Jenn


----------



## libbyam2003

Sorry Jenn!! Yes, drink some white for me!


----------



## 28329

:hugs: jenn


----------



## msp_teen

I'm sorry Jenn, I hate to hear that!

Have to get my appointment rescheduled, they called about an hour ago and said the doctor has a family emergency so I won't be able to be seen today! :(


----------



## MrsPhez

Think it's game over for us. Brown CM ast night gave way to red blood today so fearing the worst. Scan Monday am will be confirmation.


----------



## Mellie1988

That's rubbish msp :( hope u get another appointment soon! 

Sorry to hear Jenn and MrsPhez, I hope and pray that things are okay at ur scan on Monday, bleeding doesn't always indicate your worst fears 

X x


----------



## anneliese

So sorry Jenn, hope you can catch that next egg soon.

MrsPhez, was there a lot of blood and/or cramping? I had what I thought was a light period starting two days before I got my BFP and the blood was bright red. I've also had light red spotting a couple times already too (and lots of brown spotting), but I heard my baby's heartbeat yesterday so I know everything is fine so far. Unless you're having a lot of blood or cramping I wouldn't automatically freak out


----------



## MrsPhez

Sorry for your loss Jen.

Got a bad stomach ache but not really bad cramping at all. I did lose what looked like a piece of plug which is what the brown CM was. Then that stopped and red blood started. Will see how the weekend goes.


----------



## Kellya009

Hoping for the best mrsphez :hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

MrsPhez: I hope things turn out OK for you. You never know as bleeding can be quite common in the first tri. Big hugs :hugs:.

Sorry to hear of the new losses. On the other hand it is great to read all of the positive news as well.

I saw the doctor today after having my sonogram on Tuesday. She wants to move my due date to the 9th, but based on when we bd'd and I O'd I still believe it is the 2nd. She said that would mean that baby is measuring a week behind and they only want to see a two day difference. She wants me to come up with some cramping in a few weeks so she has an excuse to order another scan. I'm sure all is fine, and if I didn't know when I had ovulated I wouldn't care myself. Just praying that it is all really fine. Being pregnant is stressful!

It looks like my days of feeling awesome might be coming to an end too. For the last two days I've had a bit of nausea. Not terrible, but noticeable. Guess that means all those hormones are really surging (though my broken out face was a good indicator of that as well). Anyone else breaking out like you are just going through puberty? Not cool!


----------



## StefNJunk

vegasbaby said:


> Anyone else breaking out like you are just going through puberty? Not cool!

Yep! Wasn't looking forward to it and it started up pretty bad a few days ago. Definitely not cool.


----------



## msp_teen

StefNJunk said:


> vegasbaby said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else breaking out like you are just going through puberty? Not cool!
> 
> Yep! Wasn't looking forward to it and it started up pretty bad a few days ago. Definitely not cool.Click to expand...

Me three, I was just looking in he mirror at a bump before I checked the thread!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Oh I have been breaking out like crazy since I got my BFP. Its crazy!! Oh well, I havent had any MS so I guess its a fair trade.


----------



## angel2010

vegasbaby said:


> MrsPhez: I hope things turn out OK for you. You never know as bleeding can be quite common in the first tri. Big hugs :hugs:.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the new losses. On the other hand it is great to read all of the positive news as well.
> 
> I saw the doctor today after having my sonogram on Tuesday. She wants to move my due date to the 9th, but based on when we bd'd and I O'd I still believe it is the 2nd. She said that would mean that baby is measuring a week behind and they only want to see a two day difference. She wants me to come up with some cramping in a few weeks so she has an excuse to order another scan. I'm sure all is fine, and if I didn't know when I had ovulated I wouldn't care myself. Just praying that it is all really fine. Being pregnant is stressful!
> 
> It looks like my days of feeling awesome might be coming to an end too. For the last two days I've had a bit of nausea. Not terrible, but noticeable. Guess that means all those hormones are really surging (though my broken out face was a good indicator of that as well). Anyone else breaking out like you are just going through puberty? Not cool!

I also went in for my scan on Monday at what I thought to be 7+4 (possible 7+3 or 7+5). The scan measured the baby at 6+6, so a five day difference. I am pretty certain of my dates. If I were really only 6+6, that means I would have gotten my first positive at just 5dpo. I am going to stick to my date until my next ultrasound on Nov 12.


----------



## 28329

Mrsphez, i'm hoping for the best outcome for you. Try not to worry yourself too much :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

I'm sorry Jenn.:hugs:
FX'd MrsPhez, will be thinking about you.


----------



## Kellya009

vegasbaby said:


> Anyone else breaking out like you are just going through puberty? Not cool!

Yup, last week had an awesome zit on my forehead, this week on the end of my nose!!! Thank god for coverup!!!


----------



## Medzi

I'm getting the biggest pimples on my neck just below my jaw. They hurt!! I have an appointment tomorrow to get a facial - I'll be sure to tell her I'm pregnant. Maybe a good clean will help...I hope. But they are hormonal so likely not...


----------



## Medzi

MrsPhez you are in my thoughts - I'm hoping you get good news on Monday :hugs:


----------



## Swanny

Hi ladies, 

I've got a scan in the morning. I have noticed on 3 'wipes' over the past 4 days that I've had a tiny bit of streaking or different coloured discharge but I'm talking like the smallest amount.

No cramping or pain but I'm still really worried.

Fingers crossed everything is ok.

x


----------



## MissRamejkis

Hello everyone - Congrats on your junebugs :) I am due 20th June with my 2nd child :) Exciting ! I am also full of acne, bug horrible sore spots :( I can't even leave the house and make eye contact with people I am that embarrassed. I am taking naps in the middle of the day which I have never done ! <3 <3


----------



## Medzi

Swanny said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've got a scan in the morning. I have noticed on 3 'wipes' over the past 4 days that I've had a tiny bit of streaking or different coloured discharge but I'm talking like the smallest amount.
> 
> No cramping or pain but I'm still really worried.
> 
> Fingers crossed everything is ok.
> 
> x

Good luck tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## shobbs

Well ladies I've got my scan tomorrow to see my lil beans, I'm really excited yet nervous also, im more nervous now than I was 2 weeks ago, not going to be able to sleep tonight in that nervous


----------



## vegasbaby

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Oh I have been breaking out like crazy since I got my BFP. Its crazy!! Oh well, I havent had any MS so I guess its a fair trade.

Twins and no MS, you are a lucky girl! Hope your entire pregnancy runs so smoothly (even if none of our faces are smooth).


----------



## jewelsbaby81

vegasbaby said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I have been breaking out like crazy since I got my BFP. Its crazy!! Oh well, I havent had any MS so I guess its a fair trade.
> 
> Twins and no MS, you are a lucky girl! Hope your entire pregnancy runs so smoothly (even if none of our faces are smooth).Click to expand...

Yes I hope so too!!! I really have had very minimal symptoms. My acne is probably the worst thing right now......I am starving all the time and if I dont eat my stomach hurts, but not in a sick way. I guess I still have time for it to hit.....but I am praying things just keep trucking along like they are!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

shobbs said:


> Well ladies I've got my scan tomorrow to see my lil beans, I'm really excited yet nervous also, im more nervous now than I was 2 weeks ago, not going to be able to sleep tonight in that nervous

Goodluck on your scan. I am sure they will be just fine!!


----------



## KBrain3377

shobbs said:


> Well ladies I've got my scan tomorrow to see my lil beans, I'm really excited yet nervous also, im more nervous now than I was 2 weeks ago, not going to be able to sleep tonight in that nervous

Hi Shobbs - I have my scan tomorrow morning as well - this is the first one for us! I'm super nervous but trying to keep busy, since there's no point in stressing myself out. GL tomorrow!


----------



## nessaw

so sorry jenn.

keeping everything crossed for u mrsphez.

welcome newbies.

afm have made it thro ofsted and parents eve.now snooze thro half term.got my booking appt on mon.v excited.x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Has anyone else got overly emotional yet? I got there this evening lol
Crying because DS is at his grandmothers and all I want is to give him a great big hug and a kiss.


----------



## angel2010

I certainly am, usually it is getting mad or irritated easily. But I do find myself tearing up a lot for little things. The other day I teared up at three songs in a row on the radio:wacko:


----------



## Lisaloo82

MrsPhez said:


> Think it's game over for us. Brown CM ast night gave way to red blood today so fearing the worst. Scan Monday am will be confirmation.

 I've got everything crossed for u xxx :hugs:



Safariguri said:


> Hey all!
> Well, guess we will have to count me out. Even with my 10 positive pregnancy tests last week and over the weekend, AF showed yesterday with some pretty heavy cramping.
> Boo... but I'll be moving on to the next group and keep trying!
> I'm going to stay really positive and just have a glass of wine for all you :)
> 
> Thanks all!
> Jenn (Safariguri)
> 
> Sad to see my angel go - 10-24-2012:cry::angel:

 so sorry jenn :hugs::flower:



KBrain3377 said:


> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I've got my scan tomorrow to see my lil beans, I'm really excited yet nervous also, im more nervous now than I was 2 weeks ago, not going to be able to sleep tonight in that nervous
> 
> Hi Shobbs - I have my scan tomorrow morning as well - this is the first one for us! I'm super nervous but trying to keep busy, since there's no point in stressing myself out. GL tomorrow!Click to expand...

Good luck to u both for ur scans tomos xxx :cloud9:


----------



## danielle1984

MrsPhez - FX's that everything will be ok. We are here with you, so let us know how it goes. I'll kept you and your lil one in my prayers.

Jen - I'm sorry to hear. I hope next cycle gives you a little sticky bean. Good Luck


----------



## ProudArmyWife

CottlestonPie said:


> Has anyone else got overly emotional yet? I got there this evening lol
> Crying because DS is at his grandmothers and all I want is to give him a great big hug and a kiss.


yes! right there with you on the emotional front. DH made a simple joke last night and i burst into :haha: silly hormones


----------



## nzjade

Safariguri said:


> Hey all!
> Well, guess we will have to count me out. Even with my 10 positive pregnancy tests last week and over the weekend, AF showed yesterday with some pretty heavy cramping.
> Boo... but I'll be moving on to the next group and keep trying!
> I'm going to stay really positive and just have a glass of wine for all you :)
> 
> Thanks all!
> Jenn (Safariguri)
> 
> Sad to see my angel go - 10-24-2012:cry::angel:

So so sorry Jenn :cry: :hugs:



MrsPhez said:


> Think it's game over for us. Brown CM ast night gave way to red blood today so fearing the worst. Scan Monday am will be confirmation.

Sorry to hear this Mrs Phez, I hope everything works out for you :hugs:


----------



## nzjade

CottlestonPie said:


> Has anyone else got overly emotional yet? I got there this evening lol
> Crying because DS is at his grandmothers and all I want is to give him a great big hug and a kiss.

Yes, I saw a brochure for an event today where all proceeds from the event were going to low decile (poor / low socio-economic) schools so they could take the kids on a trip to NZ's beautiful bird sanctuary island because the kids' parents would never be able to afford to take them. I had tears in my eyes because I thought it was so beautiful of them to do that! 

Had my first 'proper' MS today. For the last week I have constantly been feeling sick, like I'm going to throw up, but it doesn't actually happen. Then this morning, I threw up 4 times at work! I'm so lucky no one else was in the bathroom or they would have heard. On the plus side, it did make me feel better and I have felt less nauseous since. 

Tomorrow there is a 'pregnancy and baby expo' in my city - I'm quite excited about that but I hope MS doesn't ruin it :(


----------



## ..Julie..

Hope its not too late to join! I am due June 27th with our first baby. 5 weeks Pregnant today! We are so excited, nervous, scared...all at the same time! Our first dr. appointment (blood work and paper work with nurse) is on November 27th which feels like FOREVER away!! Good thing about having it that late is that the next one which is set up for December 10th is the first scan and I'm so happy we don't have to wait too long between our first two appointments! 

Symptoms haven't been that bad, crampy (sometimes some sharp twinges) and just flat our exhausted. Seem to be a little more hungry than normal and only wanting to eat something that sounds delicious at that second.

We are also not telling anyone of our pregnancy until closer to the first appointment. I will be just shy of 10 weeks at that point and even though we wouldn't be out of the dark we would feel more comfortable waiting to tell anyone until then. EVEN though i want to scream it to the entire world right now!! AHH. I'm just so happy to have found this community of women (and a few Dads as well) to take this journey with me since I have yet to share with any of my closest family or friends.


----------



## Logan's Mum

CottlestonPie said:


> Has anyone else got overly emotional yet? I got there this evening lol
> Crying because DS is at his grandmothers and all I want is to give him a great big hug and a kiss.

yep, I went looking at a potential school for Logan and it was so lovely I nearly started blubbering :blush: Its right next to where I live but its Catholic, and being an Atheist we are right at the bottom for the admissions policy. At least we have closeness in our favour if it got down to that. Will still be our top choice though, but not hopeful. Its also a bit annoying that they choose all other faiths above atheists, like we are immoral and cant go to the school as we may corrupt the others with our wild views on Creation or something. Ah well, it is a lovely school, the children who showed us round were sooo sweet and polite, so I can only hope! (The reason why I chose a faith school is I like the moral lessons religion can teach) 

Best of luck to all those with scans coming up :hugs:


----------



## shobbs

KBrain3377 said:


> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I've got my scan tomorrow to see my lil beans, I'm really excited yet nervous also, im more nervous now than I was 2 weeks ago, not going to be able to sleep tonight in that nervous
> 
> Hi Shobbs - I have my scan tomorrow morning as well - this is the first one for us! I'm super nervous but trying to keep busy, since there's no point in stressing myself out. GL tomorrow!Click to expand...


GL with your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Carly.C

Morning all! If I hadnt had my scan already I'd b a little worried ATM. My symptoms have vanished, No nausea, no cramps, bbs a lot less painful. On the bright side, I saw my little Jellybaby on Tuesday with a little heartbeat and measuring dead on track to my dates, so I'm officially due on the 9th (If I cld b changed pls)! The EPAU nurse told me I have a tilted womb, does anyone know what this actually means? She told me about 20% of women have it and its nothin to worry about, but I read sumwhere (Dr Google!!!) that it just means I'll have bump a bit later, anyone have any ideas? Any input appreciated!


----------



## tracy546

I am due June 15th!!! I have a 10 month old so he will be 18 months when the baby comes...wish me luck ;)


----------



## Jadey121

tracy546 said:


> I am due June 15th!!! I have a 10 month old so he will be 18 months when the baby comes...wish me luck ;)

My two boys are only 17 months apart and they are like best friends! Its awesome :-D Also its not too bad with them so close together so you will be fine ;)


----------



## nessaw

am a raspberry!!woop woop!!!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital afet an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry: . Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:


----------



## shobbs

Morning ladies just got out of my scan so happy. 

Baby a is measuring 8 weeks 1 day
Baby b is measuring 7 weeks 5 days

:)

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/BEA3210F-D61E-43C0-A5C3-40688C3093DA-470-000000E569C35AF5.jpg


----------



## nzjade

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital afet an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry: . Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:

Oh Lorna I'm soooo sorry. I thought something was wrong as you haven't been on bnb for a couple of days. *&@% life is so unfair sometimes. I'm so sorry hun xxxxxxxx :cry:


----------



## Lisasmith

shobbs said:


> Morning ladies just got out of my scan so happy.
> 
> Baby a is measuring 8 weeks 1 day
> Baby b is measuring 7 weeks 5 days
> 
> :)
> 
> https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/BEA3210F-D61E-43C0-A5C3-40688C3093DA-470-000000E569C35AF5.jpg

Look at those babies xxx


----------



## NDH

tracy546 said:


> I am due June 15th!!! I have a 10 month old so he will be 18 months when the baby comes...wish me luck ;)

My DD is 9 1/2 months old! I think it should be a nice age gap.



LornaMJ said:


> Hi all not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital afet an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry: . Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:

Oh I'm devastated to hear this :cry: :hugs: 

:hug: to the other angel moms too :hugs:

Shobbs how amazing they're both measuring so far ahead of your dates!


----------



## smiffy85

So sorry lorna.

Mrsphez hope it goes well on Monday.

Just read about 8 pages to catch up lol.

8 weeks today Woop but sickness is getting worse Grrr xx


----------



## smiffy85

Hooray for raspberry!!


----------



## littlemiss84

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital afet an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry: . Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:

So sorry Lorna. I had a tube removed in March due to an ectopic so know how you feel! :hugs:


----------



## Kendi

Safariguri said:


> Hey all!
> Well, guess we will have to count me out. Even with my 10 positive pregnancy tests last week and over the weekend, AF showed yesterday with some pretty heavy cramping.
> Boo... but I'll be moving on to the next group and keep trying!
> I'm going to stay really positive and just have a glass of wine for all you :)
> 
> Thanks all!
> Jenn (Safariguri)
> 
> Sad to see my angel go - 10-24-2012:cry::angel:

Sorry for the loss Safariguri, may u join the July thread.


----------



## Kendi

..Julie.. said:


> Hope its not too late to join! I am due June 27th with our first baby. 5 weeks Pregnant today! We are so excited, nervous, scared...all at the same time! Our first dr. appointment (blood work and paper work with nurse) is on November 27th which feels like FOREVER away!! Good thing about having it that late is that the next one which is set up for December 10th is the first scan and I'm so happy we don't have to wait too long between our first two appointments!
> 
> Symptoms haven't been that bad, crampy (sometimes some sharp twinges) and just flat our exhausted. Seem to be a little more hungry than normal and only wanting to eat something that sounds delicious at that second.
> 
> We are also not telling anyone of our pregnancy until closer to the first appointment. I will be just shy of 10 weeks at that point and even though we wouldn't be out of the dark we would feel more comfortable waiting to tell anyone until then. EVEN though i want to scream it to the entire world right now!! AHH. I'm just so happy to have found this community of women (and a few Dads as well) to take this journey with me since I have yet to share with any of my closest family or friends.

Welcome Julie, and Congrats! Also expecting our first baby and first grndchild both families, can understand wanting to wait before sharing:).....we are now 8w 4d or there about, trust me ua first appointment will get here faster than you think:)....all the best in these critical weeks and the remaining 8 months of the pregnancy:)......Baby numb one, very exciting!


----------



## 28329

Oh lorna, hunnie, i'm so so sorry. Life just isn't fair. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## shellgirl

Lorna, I know there aren't words to comfort you. I'm so sorry. We're here for you :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

so sorry lorna x


----------



## msp_teen

I am extremely sorry Lorna and I know not too many words can be said to make you feel any better, but I'm truly sorry for this!!

I had my first prenatal appointment rescheduled for November 6th, doctor had a family emergency yesterday and couldn't see me! I'll be almost 9 weeks but I should see a 9 week baby as I'm measuring two days ahead from my first ultrasound! Seems like forever I have to wait!


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: Lorna


----------



## autigers55

:hugs: So sorry Lorna. :cry:


----------



## Jadey121

So sorry Lorna. 

So i just got a call from my mw and sje said my hcg levels were confusing for my dates ie i should be further along. So either they are just high or it xould be the pregnancy from last month which they told me i had a chemical. So bloods again today and scan on monday to see whats going on!


----------



## tartlet

Lorna, I'm so very sorry for what you've been through. :sad1:

Are/were any of you ladies migraine sufferers before you got pregnant? If so, are your headaches better or worse in the 1st tri? I have had a thumper since Wednesday and I don't feel like there is any relief in sight. Tylenol is not cutting it. Anybody relate or any suggestions? 

My 1st pregnancy was like this in the 1st tri til hormones evened out, then I had a much better time of it the rest of the way through until my bp started rising in my last month. Right now though, I just want to bury my head under my pillow and stay there.


----------



## angel2010

I am sorry Lorna and Safari:hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Good looking pics Shobbs!

And welcome Julie!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Sorry Lorna :-(


----------



## Mellie1988

Happy 8 weeks to me! :) yay 

Got MW on Monday for bloods, dreading it as I faint every time I have my bloods taken, I really don't like it! Normally have bloods taken at hospital with 12 weeks scan and OH is there with me but because its just a separate appt and not much will be going on apart from bloods, OH said he won't be able to take time off....booooh!! :( I'm sure I will be fine! 

Any plans for the weekend ladies? I'm working then probs go see family on Sunday or I'm feeling a lazy Sunday if kids will allow it :lol: 

X


----------



## StefNJunk

So sorry Lorna :(

Anyone ever have your eyesight go wonky? I was working on editing an article and everything went ... criss-crossed I guess is the best way to describe it. Kind of like my eyes crossed (but they didn't) and lights seemed to get brighter. Made me feel woozy. Thought it was because I was staring at the screen, but I looked away and it kept going. Had to close my eyes for a good minute or so. Not sure if it's pregnancy related, but never had anything quite like that happen before.


----------



## Jadey121

Ahhh so i went into the hossy to get my bloods done and they said no they will just do a scan. I am over the moon to say that we seen our little bean and a heartbeat!!!! We have to go back on Monday to check dates as the doc said the machine she was using was crap lol. So will hopefully get pics on monday!!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tartlet I suffer from migraines every 3-4 months but haven't had one since being pregnant. I'm not far enough along to know whether it will be better or worse than normal but I do know I've not had as many regular headaches recently. 

Stef, I had my eyesight go funny today as it happens. I got really dizzy and light headed too. Putting it down to hormones/blood volume/dehydration.


----------



## anneliese

tartlet I normally get migraines at least a couple times a month and I've noticed since being pregnant I've got quite a few, but I can tell they're also related to not having enough to eat. I try to never get too hungry because I know there's a good chance to set one off. It's also worse for me because they don't sell any kind of Tylenol where I live, so my only option is taking aspirin which I obviously won't take. I do have prescribed meds to help prevent migraines, but I doubt it's safe in pregnancy


----------



## StefNJunk

CottlestonPie, glad to know I'm not just crazy. I'm definitely mildly dehydrated, been sipping water all day and still soooo thirsty.


----------



## shellgirl

So I went to go buy some bras because I have none that fit. My breasts were already pretty large to begin with, so now, they're massive. I couldn't find any that fit right that didn't look like an ace bandage or a granny bra. Broke down in tears right there in the store! I can't believe I cried in public over bras. The nice sales lady at Macy's was very nice though and said it's okay to cry over bras when you're pregnant :holly::cry:


----------



## ..Julie..

Kendi said:


> ..Julie.. said:
> 
> 
> Hope its not too late to join! I am due June 27th with our first baby. 5 weeks Pregnant today! We are so excited, nervous, scared...all at the same time! Our first dr. appointment (blood work and paper work with nurse) is on November 27th which feels like FOREVER away!! Good thing about having it that late is that the next one which is set up for December 10th is the first scan and I'm so happy we don't have to wait too long between our first two appointments!
> 
> Symptoms haven't been that bad, crampy (sometimes some sharp twinges) and just flat our exhausted. Seem to be a little more hungry than normal and only wanting to eat something that sounds delicious at that second.
> 
> We are also not telling anyone of our pregnancy until closer to the first appointment. I will be just shy of 10 weeks at that point and even though we wouldn't be out of the dark we would feel more comfortable waiting to tell anyone until then. EVEN though i want to scream it to the entire world right now!! AHH. I'm just so happy to have found this community of women (and a few Dads as well) to take this journey with me since I have yet to share with any of my closest family or friends.
> 
> Welcome Julie, and Congrats! Also expecting our first baby and first grndchild both families, can understand wanting to wait before sharing:).....we are now 8w 4d or there about, trust me ua first appointment will get here faster than you think:)....all the best in these critical weeks and the remaining 8 months of the pregnancy:)......Baby numb one, very exciting!Click to expand...

Thank you!! THe first baby is sooo exciting but scary all at the same time. THis will be the first grandbaby on my side. DH younger brother and his gf had a baby in july. So the cousins will be about a year apart. Which is exciting. We have been together for a long time so this baby (even though we were just married in august) has still be long awaited. We were getting questions about it since before the wedding!! 

I sure hope that first appointment will get here quick!! :) Congrats to you as well! what kind of symptoms are you having? I just have some cramping everyonce and awhile and some serious fatigue. No morning sickness yet. 

I wish you the very best in the rest of your pregnancy as well!! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Jadey121 said:


> So sorry Lorna.
> 
> So i just got a call from my mw and sje said my hcg levels were confusing for my dates ie i should be further along. So either they are just high or it xould be the pregnancy from last month which they told me i had a chemical. So bloods again today and scan on monday to see whats going on!

That's crazy jade!


----------



## nzjade

I don't want to eat ANYTHING - seriously I have a food aversion to food in general. I don't know what to do, there's nothing I want to eat :( I'm trying those meal replacement milk drink things (not the weight loss ones, the ones for people who need extra calories) and they have lots of vitamins and minerals, but even they are starting to make me feel sick and they're so not as good as eating a proper healthy diet - but I just can't! Sigh. There goes my plan to eat perfectly during my pregnancy! lol :flow:


----------



## abcd1234baby

nzjade said:


> I don't want to eat ANYTHING - seriously I have a food aversion to food in general. I don't know what to do, there's nothing I want to eat :( I'm trying those meal replacement milk drink things (not the weight loss ones, the ones for people who need extra calories) and they have lots of vitamins and minerals, but even they are starting to make me feel sick and they're so not as good as eating a proper healthy diet - but I just can't! Sigh. There goes my plan to eat perfectly during my pregnancy! lol :flow:

Nzjade I feel exactly the same, feel ok most of the day but as soon as I sit down to eat I am totally off the idea of food. I start to overheat and feel I little nauseous. We are still on honeymoon so it's a bit annoying as we are eating put every evening and I don't fancy anything! Poor Dh!


----------



## Kellya009

Mellie1988 said:


> Happy 8 weeks to me! :) yay
> 
> Got MW on Monday for bloods, dreading it as I faint every time I have my bloods taken, I really don't like it! Normally have bloods taken at hospital with 12 weeks scan and OH is there with me but because its just a separate appt and not much will be going on apart from bloods, OH said he won't be able to take time off....booooh!! :( I'm sure I will be fine!
> 
> Any plans for the weekend ladies? I'm working then probs go see family on Sunday or I'm feeling a lazy Sunday if kids will allow it :lol:
> 
> X

Mellie do u ever ask to lay down while having blood drawn? I pass out I seated but when I am laying down I'm fine. I just say, can I lay down while you take my blood please? I have a tendency to pass out. And then you get to go to a nice private room with a examination table to lay on. Always works for me!!


----------



## Kellya009

Have my 2nd drs appt on Monday. I'm going to ask for a prescription because I'm puking a lot and I'm just 7 weeks. It's only gonna get worse for the next 5-6 weeks :(. I'm praying for some relief but I'm accepting this is just a part of pregnancy for me :(. So so sick. 

The worst thing so far coming back up was a sandwich with lettuce and tomato. How disgusting!! Cheerios and saltines are easy peasy coming back up compared to that!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sorry you're suffering Kelly :hugs:
I've still not been sick as yet but wow, the pain I get before I poop or pass wind is so intense. It's gonna be hard hiding this pregnancy from everyone until after the 12 week scan because of it. I can say I have a stomach bug once or twice but not for 5 weeks straight!


----------



## nzjade

abcd1234baby said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to eat ANYTHING - seriously I have a food aversion to food in general. I don't know what to do, there's nothing I want to eat :( I'm trying those meal replacement milk drink things (not the weight loss ones, the ones for people who need extra calories) and they have lots of vitamins and minerals, but even they are starting to make me feel sick and they're so not as good as eating a proper healthy diet - but I just can't! Sigh. There goes my plan to eat perfectly during my pregnancy! lol :flow:
> 
> Nzjade I feel exactly the same, feel ok most of the day but as soon as I sit down to eat I am totally off the idea of food. I start to overheat and feel I little nauseous. We are still on honeymoon so it's a bit annoying as we are eating put every evening and I don't fancy anything! Poor Dh!Click to expand...

Sorry you're feeling crap, but also glad I'm not the only one who doesn't want food! I just managed to eat some thai noodles for dinner - better than nothing I guess. Oooh where are you on honeymoon? :flow:


----------



## nzjade

I went to a 'pregnancy and baby expo' today - it was quite interesting but I was hoping for a few more freebies!! I got 2 free disposable nappies, a free pair of maternity underwear, a toddlers sipper cup and that's about it! Went to a talk from 'The Nappy Lady' who educated us on all the different sort of cloth nappies available and how they work. Starting to think I might try and use cloth nappies, even if just when at home - save the planet and all that!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Cloth nappies rock!

This nasty taste in my mouth is making me crazy :(


----------



## NDH

I love cloth nappies . DD has never had a disposable on her bum!


----------



## Lisasmith

This bubba will be cloth from the start too :) my last bub was 5 months old before newborn size cloth nappies fit lol


----------



## NDH

Oh my! Did you have a Preemie? What nappies did you use?


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah, he was 1.6kg at birth. 

I used everything from flats to bum genius


----------



## NDH

Oh so little! I hope you have a termie this time.


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks, me too! I just can't wait for this sickness to be over so I can enjoy it


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh lordy.... I made the most of my nausea being gone and had like 3 take outs this week and it's made me sick lol :dohh: won't be doing that again!


----------



## anneliese

I'm having the same problem with finding almost everything unappetizing. I bought loads of fruit and some veggies a couple days ago, but I want nothing to do with them :shrug:. The only thing I want to eat right now is McDonalds for some reason :wacko:


----------



## Mellie1988

I'd love to use cloth nappies but OH said he won't be changing any nappies if its cloth ones :(

X


----------



## 3Beans

I've got morning/all day sickness pretty badly. I started medicine for it 2 days ago & the meds are working pretty well. I'm so eager for my first scan. 2 weeks to go.


----------



## NDH

Mellie1988 said:


> I'd love to use cloth nappies but OH said he won't be changing any nappies if its cloth ones :(
> 
> X

I've never understood ppl saying that tbh. They go on and off same as disposables and you just pop them in the pail same as disposables, what's the difference? :shrug: Unless he's the one doing laundry lol. But even then its just tip them in the machine and then hang them to dry (or put them in the dryer). Though it does get interesting when you start solids :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

I kno I've said all that to him and I do all the washing! I'll work on him ;)

X


----------



## CottlestonPie

I just burst into tears in front of DH and he now thinks I'm a whiny old cow lol... Those hormonal emotions definitely kicking in here!


----------



## Mellie1988

I was watching Surprise Surprise on ITV catch up from last Saturday night earlier on today and blubbed like a baby!! I had to turn it off in the end as I felt sooo pathetic crying, my bottom lip was going the lot :lol: Pride Of Britain Awards are on TV on Tuesday aswell, that always has me blubbing!! I'm glad OH wasn't in earlier or he would of taken the mic....now I need to get rid of him for Tuesday night so I can sob in peace :haha: 

Ordered a fetal heart doppler last night :D Sooo excited, it should arrive mid week, says you can pick up HB from 9 week so I will probably try a week Monday :D Anyone else got/buying a doppler?

x


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've got one... Best thing I bought in my first pregnancy. I probably won't use it until after my first scan though because I am a worrier and last time I didn't find the heartbeat til 14 weeks. 
Which one did you buy? I have the angel sounds one (not the digital one). It's fab!


----------



## Mellie1988

I've ordered one called VComin 200d - it was £33 new from eBay, there was used ones for £29 so looks like it has a good re sale value! 

Its this one https://www.vcomin.com/productshow.asp?id=669&cid=91 displays BPM etc, looks like a good one :D
x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow, looks great! Let us know how you get on once you try it out :thumbup:


----------



## Lisasmith

Men are crazy! Cloth is no harder than disposables!


----------



## 3Beans

Boo. Most of my symptoms seem to have disappeared which has me concerned.


----------



## nzjade

Mellie1988 said:


> I'd love to use cloth nappies but OH said he won't be changing any nappies if its cloth ones :(
> 
> X

Oh, so not cool! My OH wasn't keen either because he doesn't want poo-ey nappies going in the washing machine! Men are sooo weird sometimes. I said I will use flushable liners so we can just throw them in the toilet along with most of the poo and then just wash the nappy itself, minus most of the poo! Cloth nappies are soooo cute.



anneliese said:


> I'm having the same problem with finding almost everything unappetizing. I bought loads of fruit and some veggies a couple days ago, but I want nothing to do with them :shrug:. The only thing I want to eat right now is McDonalds for some reason :wacko:

I am totally the same - I thought morning sickness happens to make pregnant ladies less likely to eat things that are bad for the baby - obviously not because I can't bear the thought of fruit and veges!!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies!

I'd love to join the thread! My due date is late June. Will find out for sure at my 6 week scan on Thursday! This was my second fresh IVF cycle.. so it's hard for me to figure out my due date.. as I have lost track of my last AF.

So i'm most likely 5 weeks 5 days today... trying not to symptom spot.. but.. i'm a bit nervous after my MC last October. 

Anyone having any symptoms? i have sore boobs, headaches, slightly upset tummy, and tired! 

i pray this is a sticky bean! xoxoxo 


Congrats to all of you! xoxo


----------



## callmebaby

I guess I get to join this thread! Got a BFP this past Thursday (day before my 28th birthday!). Hubs and I have been married since June 2009, NTNP since Sept. 2012 (apparently he does good work!)

We're both a little overwhelmed at the moment. Didn't think it would happen so quickly for us, especially since I have an irregular cycle and we didn't do anything special besides stopping any BC. This will be our first child. Haven't told the parents yet, it hasn't quite sunk in!! I have a doctor's appt. on Tues. for confirmation- help in determining due date, etc. and then I guess we'll tell. When is it normal to tell our parents?? I have no history of MCs or anything, since we've never tried before! 

Anyway, I'm so glad to have found a community to discuss things with.... I'm definitely feeling a little lost. Especially right now since i have NO idea what to expect and no one to discuss anything with!! :)

edit: I should mention that I am fairly certain of a June due date but have no real clue about conception because of my irregular cycle. I only decided to test because I started having constant mild nausea at the beginning of last week along with a moderate aversion to coffee (my 2nd love!)


----------



## Lisasmith

callmebaby said:


> I guess I get to join this thread! Got a BFP this past Thursday (day before my 28th birthday!). Hubs and I have been married since June 2009, NTNP since Sept. 2012 (apparently he does good work!)
> 
> We're both a little overwhelmed at the moment. Didn't think it would happen so quickly for us, especially since I have an irregular cycle and we didn't do anything special besides stopping any BC. This will be our first child. Haven't told the parents yet, it hasn't quite sunk in!! I have a doctor's appt. on Tues. for confirmation- help in determining due date, etc. and then I guess we'll tell. When is it normal to tell our parents?? I have no history of MCs or anything, since we've never tried before!
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad to have found a community to discuss things with.... I'm definitely feeling a little lost. Especially right now since i have NO idea what to expect and no one to discuss anything with!! :)
> 
> edit: I should mention that I am fairly certain of a June due date but have no real clue about conception because of my irregular cycle. I only decided to test because I started having constant mild nausea at the beginning of last week along with a moderate aversion to coffee (my 2nd love!)

Welcome :) and congrats


----------



## Trix

I'm 8+2 with our second baby, due the 8th June based on LMP, however I think the scan may put us a day or two earlier. Incredibly excited :) :happydance:


----------



## Mellie1988

Welcome trix and callme ! 

X


----------



## Jadey121

welcome to the new ladies!!!

yayyy 7 weeks today by my dates! Having a scan tomorrow so will know what my dates are. Are they accurate at this stage though? Im pretty certain of my dates as i had a chemical early sept and im pretty sure this is a new pregnancy as id be 11 weeks going from my last bfp i got a quick look at baby on friday and bean didnt look the size of a 11 week baby but the doc said im between 7-8 weeks she wasnt sure! Anyway i think im 7 weeks lol. Guess ill find out tomorrow :-D Hoping to get some pics!


----------



## Mellie1988

I think they say dating is accurate between 11-14 weeks! Normally before then I think it's only normally a few days out! 

Well me and DS are having a lazy Sunday today, both in our pjs and dressing gowns :D hehe eating roses and watching fireman Sam....DD has been at SILs all weekend, it's been very quiet :lol: she should be home within the hour I think....SIL is off for a private gender scan this afternoon - feeling slightly jealous, I know we won't be able to afford a gender scan this time round so will find out at 20 weeks, think SIL is 16 weeks. 
Anyone else having a private scan? We did with DD, found out at 16 weeks, it was soo much nicer than a hospital scan, very personal and much better quality too, also they put it on a big projector screen :D wish we could do it again this time round! 

Also anyone planning to stay team yellow?? 

X


----------



## Jadey121

I cant stay team yellow im too impatient! Ill be getting a private one at 16 weeks i think as i got one with my second it was much nicer than nhs. We shall see what monies are like nearer the time as now im skinted lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Im not staying team yellow. I had a gender scan privately at 20 weeks with DS because the NHS scan couldn't see if he was a boy or girl. The private scan was lovely, I got the 4d stuff done with pictures and a DVD. It's only fair that both bumps get the same treatment!


----------



## anneliese

What does everyone's nausea feel like? I always thought nausea in pregnancy felt just like the nausea you get when you're sick with the flu or you get motion sickness and you urgently feel like you need to vomit, but mine feels quite a bit different? At first I wasn't even calling it nausea because it felt different, but it must be because I feel this constant pressure in my throat all the way down to my stomach and if I eat something that doesn't sound good at that moment it definitely feels like it wants to come back up, but haven't thrown up yet though. Anyone else feel nausea like this?


----------



## msp_teen

Welcome ladies, congrats to you both!!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

SIL is having a girl :D awwwwh! She already has a little girl too, I have a new niece on the way, yay!!! Just told DD and she was sooo excited....I have a feeling she will be disappointed if we are having a boy....eeek!! 

X


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I tried cloth nappies with Lottie but she was in her night time nappy for 12 hours from 7 weeks onwards and they couldn't keep her dry.
Maybe I should have just used disposables at night and cloth in the day? I didn't think of that at the time! I was just so frustrated with them.


----------



## 28329

Welcome to the new ladies. Congratulations to you!


----------



## Carly.C

8 weeks today! Can't believe how quick time is going. 
Was in work yesterday (I'm a nurse) and same accross a doppler, so I sneaked into one of the office's and used it. Can u imagine how exited I was when I thought I heard our little baby's heartbeat??? Anyway..... straight onto Google/Youtube when i got home and found out I'd used it completely wrong and had heard my own pulse!! Exciting for just a short period of time, haha!


----------



## shellgirl

Mellie1988 said:


> I think they say dating is accurate between 11-14 weeks! Normally before then I think it's only normally a few days out!
> 
> Well me and DS are having a lazy Sunday today, both in our pjs and dressing gowns :D hehe eating roses and watching fireman Sam....DD has been at SILs all weekend, it's been very quiet :lol: she should be home within the hour I think....SIL is off for a private gender scan this afternoon - feeling slightly jealous, I know we won't be able to afford a gender scan this time round so will find out at 20 weeks, think SIL is 16 weeks.
> Anyone else having a private scan? We did with DD, found out at 16 weeks, it was soo much nicer than a hospital scan, very personal and much better quality too, also they put it on a big projector screen :D wish we could do it again this time round!
> 
> Also anyone planning to stay team yellow??
> 
> X

I thought about staying team yellow, but I know there's just no way we could hold out. We're going to get a private scan at 15+4 which will be Christmas eve. We're going to have them seal it in an envelope and open it Christmas morning. I haven't been this excited for Christmas since I was a little girl! 

Welcome to the newcomers!


----------



## shobbs

Oh my goodness I feel totally sick today, everything is making want to be sick :'(


----------



## StefNJunk

So much for keeping it a secret for us. OH told his mom, that I knew about, but I didn't realize one of his brothers knew, as well. Apparently OH said something that clued him in on accident, and this particular brother can't keep a secret! We were at OH's mom's house for her bday party yesterday, he told his wife. Then somehow he let it slip in a room full of family, so now at least a dozen people in his family know. Oh well!

Then we get home last night and my mom calls me. She says, "I've had the weirdest feeling for the last 3 weeks... are you pregnant?" What a weirdo! What's stranger is her feeling started THE DAY we got the BFP. Weirder? I asked her what time of day, and she tells me the time I took the test, not knowing when I had taken it! And she's over 1000 miles away, so she couldn't have seen symptoms, and I didn't clue her in at all!


----------



## kpk

OMG Steph, my MIL did the same thing. She had a dream the night we bd'd that we had a baby and it was a boy. (All my dreams say boy, too.) She called my SIL because SIL and I are really close to see if she would spill the beans about us TTC. (We didn't tell anyone so they wouldn't ask those awkward questions.) She held true and didn't say a word, so MIL called me and told me I was going to turn up pregnant soon, because she had such a vivid dream. 1 week later, :BFP:

We're going to be completely surprised if we end up team pink, because EVERYONE is predicting boy.


----------



## vegasbaby

StefNJunk said:


> So much for keeping it a secret for us. OH told his mom, that I knew about, but I didn't realize one of his brothers knew, as well. Apparently OH said something that clued him in on accident, and this particular brother can't keep a secret! We were at OH's mom's house for her bday party yesterday, he told his wife. Then somehow he let it slip in a room full of family, so now at least a dozen people in his family know. Oh well!
> 
> Then we get home last night and my mom calls me. She says, "I've had the weirdest feeling for the last 3 weeks... are you pregnant?" What a weirdo! What's stranger is her feeling started THE DAY we got the BFP. Weirder? I asked her what time of day, and she tells me the time I took the test, not knowing when I had taken it! And she's over 1000 miles away, so she couldn't have seen symptoms, and I didn't clue her in at all!

With our first my mom called me to tell me that she had a dream that someone in the family was pregnant and that if I wasn't planning on any at the moment that I needed to be extra careful. Little did she know that I was already pregnant, but I still waited to tell her until I reached 12 weeks.

In other news, I think the nausea has gotten me. I thought I would be able to skip it this time, but it arrived a few days ago. It's not too bad (last time I felt like a had a constant hangover from week 5-week 10). This time my tummy just feels a bit off. No food aversions yet, so I guess that is another plus. Regardless, I just want to feel normal. Anyone else so so sleepy all the time? :sleep::sleep: I have never been a napper, yet the last few days I've had to take about an hour long nap. I've decided I'm just going to go with. If baby says we need a nap then I'm taking one.


----------



## jellybean87

Hi everyone sorry I've not been around much, had a rough week! I was in hospital fri night with a suspected ectopic pregnancy thankfully everything is fine. I had a scan and the baby is measuring right on date.


----------



## danielle1984

jellybean87 said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've not been around much, had a rough week! I was in hospital fri night with a suspected ectopic pregnancy thankfully everything is fine. I had a scan and the baby is measuring right on date.

That's great news! :happydance:


----------



## Mellie1988

Ughhhh dreading having my bloods taken tomorrow soooo much :cry: 

X


----------



## tashalina

Hello, please can I join...think I'll be due around the 28th June, I got my :bfp: on friday evening. Bit of a shock but happy :)


----------



## Jadie

Hey ladies I'm due June 30th according to my dates but I have an early scan on Friday to double check! I got my first ever 3+ on a digi this morning so I'm feeling positive! My hcg at 4w1d was 181 and at 4w5d 786.


----------



## NDH

StefNJunk said:


> So much for keeping it a secret for us. OH told his mom, that I knew about, but I didn't realize one of his brothers knew, as well. Apparently OH said something that clued him in on accident, and this particular brother can't keep a secret! We were at OH's mom's house for her bday party yesterday, he told his wife. Then somehow he let it slip in a room full of family, so now at least a dozen people in his family know. Oh well!
> 
> Then we get home last night and my mom calls me. She says, "I've had the weirdest feeling for the last 3 weeks... are you pregnant?" What a weirdo! What's stranger is her feeling started THE DAY we got the BFP. Weirder? I asked her what time of day, and she tells me the time I took the test, not knowing when I had taken it! And she's over 1000 miles away, so she couldn't have seen symptoms, and I didn't clue her in at all!

My mom knew with both my pregnancies too. With dd we were living with my parents so I didn't quite believe her when she said shed known for a few days when we told them (we told them only a couple days after we found out). I figured I must have given it away somehow with how I was acting etc. Even though I've known before that she can tell when ppl are pregnant - her friends come ask her before they take a test :haha:. 
With this pregnancy I was 5w3d when I found out (though had no clue how far along I was) and when we told my family a few days later my mom said she knew it. I asked her how long she'd known and she said almost two weeks. Since it was a total surprise there's no way I gave it away, and she didn't know how far along I was and when she knew is when I could have gotten a positive test.

We were team :yellow: with DD. I've told dh its up to him if we find out this time or not so I don't know yet if we will again or not.


----------



## Kellya009

That's good news jellybean!!


----------



## Kellya009

Mellie I hope you get a great nurse who makes it easier on you tomorrow! Remember laying down during can help with the fainting!!


----------



## Kellya009

I have my 2nd drs appt tomorrow afternoon. Excited because I'm gonna get a prescription for diclectin so hopefully I can do something other than lay on the couch and sulk :(


----------



## danielle1984

well I'm feeling totally miserable. I'm super constipated, I really can't go. I tried everything. I would take 3 glass of prune juice, activia yogurt, metamucil, alot of fluids and eating fruits everyday, but no sucess. I get constipation cramps every night and it keeps me awake when I totally need my sleep. Luckily I got my pre-natal visit tomorrow, I'll definitely ask the doctor for help! I can't go on like this.


----------



## snuggles82

kpk said:


> OMG Steph, my MIL did the same thing. She had a dream the night we bd'd that we had a baby and it was a boy. (All my dreams say boy, too.) She called my SIL because SIL and I are really close to see if she would spill the beans about us TTC. (We didn't tell anyone so they wouldn't ask those awkward questions.) She held true and didn't say a word, so MIL called me and told me I was going to turn up pregnant soon, because she had such a vivid dream. 1 week later, :BFP:
> 
> We're going to be completely surprised if we end up team pink, because EVERYONE is predicting boy.

That is sooo crazy my mom did the same thing. It was a week before our scheduled IUI (1st time so we weren't expecting much), any way my mom called me and told me that she had such a vivid dream that I was pregnant. 2 1/2 weeks later we got our BFP. She claims that she only has vivid dreams when major events happen like my grandfather dying. If only her dream clued her in to what the sex of the baby was. Oh well I guess we'll just have to wait like everybody else, although I have a feeling it's a girl.


----------



## snuggles82

I have my first OB appointment tomorrow and I am still holding out hope that he is going to have an ultrasound machine in his office so I can see my little bean. If not then I have to wait another week to 2 weeks when I can schedule an appointment at an imaging clinic, boo. Remaining hopeful though..


----------



## 3Beans

Last week I had tons of symptoms, this week barely any. I'm freaking out :(


----------



## angel2010

jellybean87 said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've not been around much, had a rough week! I was in hospital fri night with a suspected ectopic pregnancy thankfully everything is fine. I had a scan and the baby is measuring right on date.

That is great news!


----------



## Kellya009

danielle1984 said:


> well I'm feeling totally miserable. I'm super constipated, I really can't go. I tried everything. I would take 3 glass of prune juice, activia yogurt, metamucil, alot of fluids and eating fruits everyday, but no sucess. I get constipation cramps every night and it keeps me awake when I totally need my sleep. Luckily I got my pre-natal visit tomorrow, I'll definitely ask the doctor for help! I can't go on like this.

Ugh sorry Danielle, that sounds so awful! I hope the dr can do something for you! I've had a tiny bit of constipation but nothing like that!!


----------



## Kellya009

snuggles82 said:


> I have my first OB appointment tomorrow and I am still holding out hope that he is going to have an ultrasound machine in his office so I can see my little bean. If not then I have to wait another week to 2 weeks when I can schedule an appointment at an imaging clinic, boo. Remaining hopeful though..

I'm hoping the same thing for my appointment tomorrow!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

3Beans said:


> Last week I had tons of symptoms, this week barely any. I'm freaking out :(


try not to stress to much hun. i have good and bad days to half the time i forget im pregnant until my boobs start hurting :haha: goodluck


----------



## AnnetteCali

snuggles82 said:


> I have my first OB appointment tomorrow and I am still holding out hope that he is going to have an ultrasound machine in his office so I can see my little bean. If not then I have to wait another week to 2 weeks when I can schedule an appointment at an imaging clinic, boo. Remaining hopeful though..

Fingers crossed that you get your ultrasound tomorrow!! I am scheduled for a 6 week ultra sound on Thursday.. fingers crossed I see/hear a heartbeat xoxo Keep us posted! xoxo 



3Beans said:


> Last week I had tons of symptoms, this week barely any. I'm freaking out :(

I'm in the SAME boat as you! I drive myself nuts with the symptoms or lack of symptoms! i've read that it's ok not to have symptoms this early.. but I still worry. I never thought i'd want to be sick this badly ! lol.. Hang in there! When do you get an ultrasound?


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi all - and welcome to all the new ladies!

So I had my first scan on Friday morning and we saw the sac and it measured just what it was supposed to for 6+1 but my doc said that we were just shy of seeing a heartbeat. I'm bummed - I was so sure we'd see one... I have another scan in two weeks so I hope we'll see one then. I'm also confused - I was reading on another site that people can see a heartbeat as early as the end of the 5th week, so does it depend on the equipment that they use? In that case, I'm going to a top hospital, so not sure why their equipment would not be the latest and greatest. Any input on this ladies? Here's our little bean at 6+1.
 



Attached Files:







6+1 scaled down.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## KBrain3377

shellgirl said:


> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> I think they say dating is accurate between 11-14 weeks! Normally before then I think it's only normally a few days out!
> 
> Well me and DS are having a lazy Sunday today, both in our pjs and dressing gowns :D hehe eating roses and watching fireman Sam....DD has been at SILs all weekend, it's been very quiet :lol: she should be home within the hour I think....SIL is off for a private gender scan this afternoon - feeling slightly jealous, I know we won't be able to afford a gender scan this time round so will find out at 20 weeks, think SIL is 16 weeks.
> Anyone else having a private scan? We did with DD, found out at 16 weeks, it was soo much nicer than a hospital scan, very personal and much better quality too, also they put it on a big projector screen :D wish we could do it again this time round!
> 
> Also anyone planning to stay team yellow??
> 
> X
> 
> I thought about staying team yellow, but I know there's just no way we could hold out. We're going to get a private scan at 15+4 which will be Christmas eve. We're going to have them seal it in an envelope and open it Christmas morning. I haven't been this excited for Christmas since I was a little girl!
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers!Click to expand...

Hi shellgirl - what do you and the rest of the ladies on here mean by "private scan"? I figured that a lot of people here are outside of the US, so their health care system is completely different than ours, but you're in Chicagotoo so I'm just wondering what that means for you. Thanks.


----------



## nessaw

morning ladies.

welcome and congrats to newbies.

have got my booking appt at 8 this morning.was wondering if there are any suggestions for questions to ask the midwife-in addition to the gazillion i've already got!!!


----------



## NDH

KBrain the heart can start beating as early as 5w4d but it doesn't always start that early. So its not uncommon to not see it even as late as the end of the 7th week.


----------



## Jadey121

Morning all! just under 4 hours until i see my little bean!!!! eekkk excited!!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

So jealous, Jadey! Enjoy lovely :)


----------



## Stillwait78

Re: Symptoms come and going - this has been happenning to me since Day 1 - and my symptoms are very mild. No MS, no aversions, just sore boobs (but I am on hormonal supplements from the IUI/injections), tired, and peeing alot. However, some days, my boobs don't hurt at all, and then I realize I haven't been to the washroom in over 5 hours - then I freak out! Had myself all worked up for bad news when I went in at 7 weeks for my scan - and sure enough healthy bean with heartbeat - so now I am trying not to read too much into it. In fact, I just started to get a few more symptoms and I am almost 9 weeks - just started to get some extra breakouts, and some constipation,. Everyone handles hormones differently, my blood was just tested on Friday and my HCG is 107,489 and my projesterone is 80 (supplemented) - so symptoms sometimes do not correlate to levels.


----------



## shellgirl

KBrain3377 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> I think they say dating is accurate between 11-14 weeks! Normally before then I think it's only normally a few days out!
> 
> Well me and DS are having a lazy Sunday today, both in our pjs and dressing gowns :D hehe eating roses and watching fireman Sam....DD has been at SILs all weekend, it's been very quiet :lol: she should be home within the hour I think....SIL is off for a private gender scan this afternoon - feeling slightly jealous, I know we won't be able to afford a gender scan this time round so will find out at 20 weeks, think SIL is 16 weeks.
> Anyone else having a private scan? We did with DD, found out at 16 weeks, it was soo much nicer than a hospital scan, very personal and much better quality too, also they put it on a big projector screen :D wish we could do it again this time round!
> 
> Also anyone planning to stay team yellow??
> 
> X
> 
> I thought about staying team yellow, but I know there's just no way we could hold out. We're going to get a private scan at 15+4 which will be Christmas eve. We're going to have them seal it in an envelope and open it Christmas morning. I haven't been this excited for Christmas since I was a little girl!
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi shellgirl - what do you and the rest of the ladies on here mean by "private scan"? I figured that a lot of people here are outside of the US, so their health care system is completely different than ours, but you're in Chicagotoo so I'm just wondering what that means for you. Thanks.Click to expand...

There's a place in Oak Park that does private ultrasounds and you can get a gender scan done as early as 15 weeks and they can tell 91% of the time. If for any reason they can't tell, you can come in again the next week for free. The website is: https://www.oakparkultrasound.com/


----------



## 3Beans

AnnetteCali said:


> snuggles82 said:
> 
> 
> I have my first OB appointment tomorrow and I am still holding out hope that he is going to have an ultrasound machine in his office so I can see my little bean. If not then I have to wait another week to 2 weeks when I can schedule an appointment at an imaging clinic, boo. Remaining hopeful though..
> 
> Fingers crossed that you get your ultrasound tomorrow!! I am scheduled for a 6 week ultra sound on Thursday.. fingers crossed I see/hear a heartbeat xoxo Keep us posted! xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 3Beans said:
> 
> 
> Last week I had tons of symptoms, this week barely any. I'm freaking out :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the SAME boat as you! I drive myself nuts with the symptoms or lack of symptoms! i've read that it's ok not to have symptoms this early.. but I still worry. I never thought i'd want to be sick this badly ! lol.. Hang in there! When do you get an ultrasound?Click to expand...

My first ultrasound will be at 7w3d on Nov 12. I was going to book it sooner, but knew I'd freak out even more if they didn't see the heartbeat b/c I was too early. So, 2 weeks to wait! Ugh. Fingers crossed.


----------



## tashalina

Morning everyone, I have been feeling a bit queasy but nothing major...and have sore boobs but thats it so far symptom wise...oh apart from I'm always STARVING!! lol

With my last 2 pregnancies, iv told my family straight away, my mum just took one look at me with my daughter and said 'have you got something to tell me?' lol...bit nervous about seeing her today because we would like to keep this one a secret for a while. I'm very close to my family so god knows how I'm going to contain myself haha.

We stayed team :yellow: with my son, found out we were team :pink: with my daughter but im not sure what to do this time...might be nice to have a suprise this time around.

Hows everyone else feeling? xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

shellgirl said:


> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> I think they say dating is accurate between 11-14 weeks! Normally before then I think it's only normally a few days out!
> 
> Well me and DS are having a lazy Sunday today, both in our pjs and dressing gowns :D hehe eating roses and watching fireman Sam....DD has been at SILs all weekend, it's been very quiet :lol: she should be home within the hour I think....SIL is off for a private gender scan this afternoon - feeling slightly jealous, I know we won't be able to afford a gender scan this time round so will find out at 20 weeks, think SIL is 16 weeks.
> Anyone else having a private scan? We did with DD, found out at 16 weeks, it was soo much nicer than a hospital scan, very personal and much better quality too, also they put it on a big projector screen :D wish we could do it again this time round!
> 
> Also anyone planning to stay team yellow??
> 
> X
> 
> I thought about staying team yellow, but I know there's just no way we could hold out. We're going to get a private scan at 15+4 which will be Christmas eve. We're going to have them seal it in an envelope and open it Christmas morning. I haven't been this excited for Christmas since I was a little girl!
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers!Click to expand...

What a fab idea hun. I think I may just have to presuade hubby to do this too.


----------



## Jadey121

Well ive had my scan! Wouldnt give me a pic though as we was in early preg unit so quite sensitive with other ladies who have had a loss. Bean is meaursing bang on my dates!! So happy that everything is looking good!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Me! I'm due June 18th!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jadey, congrats!
Mellie... DH and I had that idea too. We want to open it with both our mums. Our local private scanning clinic won't do gender scans until 16+4... Any my dates put me at either 16 or 16+1 on Christmas eve :(


----------



## Mellie1988

Well I survived having my bloods taken :happydance: although they are going to have to do them again to take one last pot as they couldn't find the correct colour coded one to store it in to send off to the lab :dohh: butt it wasn't too bad, I lay down for them (Thanks Kelly!!) and not even the slightest dizziness feeling! Yay! 

2 weeks today until my first scan, sooo excited :D :D 

x


----------



## libbyam2003

Anyone else suffering from ms today? I am miserable! Not puking today... its like I can choose to or not, which is weird. And I puked maybe 4 times yesterday and learned it does not HELP... told DH sprout is still in there after the puking, so I still feel like crap! Scan this week... hopefully that will help... seeing the baby that's causing me agony!


----------



## autigers55

Libby - I have bad ms today, haven't thrown up, just super queasy feeling. It's partly due to stomach being empty, but I am sure after I eat I will still be nauseous. :sick:


----------



## Carly.C

Oh goodness...... Had to phone in sick today for the 1st time in 5years. I was throwing up all night and carried on through this morning, I hope this is a bug not MS, the thought of it lasting any longer than 24 hours is killing me. I'm managing minimal fluids but I even struggle to keep that down. I phoned my boss (who never minces her words) and she said, U'd better not be pregnant or i'll kill you!! Oops, looks like I only have just under 4 weeks to live!! 
All I can say is u poor people who suffer MS like this, give me nausea anyday.


----------



## libbyam2003

Ugh guys sorry you have ms too! I got sick and this time it actually helped! For a bit. Then I ate a snack which helped. For a bit. Now back to ick feeling. Wheee. come on second tri!!!

Oh dear Carly you have taken ms to a whole new level. So sorry! Your boss sounds like he/she will be pissed!!!


----------



## autigers55

I felt better after eating, but now I am feeling worse.

Carly - You poor thing. I couldnt imagine having ms like that. Hopefully it's just the 24hr bug and you'll be feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## MrsPhez

signing out now, m/c confirmed this morning. Feeling OK and ready to give it another shot! Good luck everyone


----------



## libbyam2003

Yeah eating seems to not always help/ or if it does, then not for long. More than anything I need distraction! But working is hard when we feel like this!


----------



## libbyam2003

MrsPhez! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## littlemiss84

So sorry MrsPhez :hugs:


----------



## Mellie1988

So sorry MrsPhez :( 

My sickness is awful today aswell I just feel rotten, I felt great over the weekend aswell...boooh. 

Also just been to the toilet and I have a little blood mixed in with CM? I'm gonna see how it goes over night, I've just spoke to MW and she said to go A&E now but she's said I won't get a scan today, they will just examine me? Can't see what good that will do? So I'm going to see how tonight goes and maybe go to A&E tomorrow if it continues....fingers x'd it's nothing :shrug: 
It was literally only when I wiped the first time, second time I wiped there was nothing on the tissue...nothing in underwear either....what do you reckon? Do u think I should go tonight just to get checked? 

X


----------



## nessaw

so sorry mrs phez.xx

mellie i think u shd go.hope alls ok.xx


----------



## danielle1984

I just went to my first prenatal visit and looks like I'm due June 11 instead of June 13. Does that mean I'm 7weeks and 6 days pregnant instead of 7+4?

I'm only having my next ultrasound in January :shrug:


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> I just went to my first prenatal visit and looks like I'm due June 11 instead of June 13. Does that mean I'm 7weeks and 6 days pregnant instead of 7+4?
> 
> I'm only having my next ultrasound in January :shrug:

When I went last week, by dr said I measured right on track and that my due date will always be June 14th no matter what I measure at other times. Do you know exactly when you ovulated?


----------



## danielle1984

shellgirl said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I just went to my first prenatal visit and looks like I'm due June 11 instead of June 13. Does that mean I'm 7weeks and 6 days pregnant instead of 7+4?
> 
> I'm only having my next ultrasound in January :shrug:
> 
> When I went last week, by dr said I measured right on track and that my due date will always be June 14th no matter what I measure at other times. Do you know exactly when you ovulated?Click to expand...

Well I should have O on Sept 19th. But I guess I could have caught the egg sooner? No clue, just that the doctor said due date is june 11 according to my last period.


----------



## StefNJunk

Can anyone recommend any good options for not having to replace my damn pants already? I'm sitting in my office at work with my button undone, lol. Figured it would get better but it just seems to be getting worse! Bra shopping is right around the corner, too. :wacko:


----------



## libbyam2003

I was using the bella bands from Target. But ugh my stomach is so finicky right now that less tight stuff on the better! So I'm using a hairtie through the buttonhole... and just making sure shirts are long enough to cover it!


----------



## StefNJunk

Good idea libby! Didn't think of the hairties! Yeah part of my problem is when my pants are tight it upsets my tummy, even my elastic waistband gym pants are uncomfortable. Had to put on pants that were practically falling off to be comfortable yesterday!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Urghhhh I am definitely not an evening person. The smell of the crockpot makes me feel nauseous all afternoon. DH is starting to get annoyed with the fact that I won't eat what I've cooked because the smell makes me feel worse and worse from about 2pm onwards.


----------



## libbyam2003

Do you use the crockpot most days? I tend to cook quick meals after I get home. Hard part is figuring out what to cook when you feel bad. Nothing sounds good! So I just make sure it hits all the needs of my baby and if DH thinks it looks decent, he'll eat it too!


----------



## shellgirl

Anyone else notice that all of our fruit tickers have suddenly disappeared? :shrug:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Libby, I use the crockpot 5 days a week. We prepare and freeze the meals for the next month so every day I defrost one and put it in the crockpot thinking "I feel alright today"... Then a couple of hours later I can smell it and never want to eat see or smell anything that isn't toast ever again!


----------



## StefNJunk

CottlestonPie said:


> Libby, I use the crockpot 5 days a week. We prepare and freeze the meals for the next month so every day I defrost one and put it in the crockpot thinking "I feel alright today"... Then a couple of hours later I can smell it and never want to eat see or smell anything that isn't toast ever again!

That's what's great about crockpots, when you aren't feeling sick - the smell of the food fills the whole house. Definitely sucks when the smells are overwhelming!

I would love to use a crockpot that often but can't come up with that many meal ideas for it. You should totally post some meal ideas *hint hint wink wink*


----------



## jellybean87

Sorry to all those who are suffering with ms. Thankfully mines eased off since I was in hospital I'm assuming it's because I had 2liters of fluid through an Iv so I'm hydrated now. I am taking full advantage of it by eating most of the sweets I bought for trick or treaters....oops!


----------



## tashalina

Well Iv got my first MW appointment booked, 8th Nov...so still a few weeks away. Iv not been feeling too bad today, just a bit queasy but also starving! When I get to eat, I cant manage it all lol.

So sorry to the ladies who have had MC, fingers crossed you get your sticky beans soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Stillwait78 said:


> Re: Symptoms come and going - this has been happenning to me since Day 1 - and my symptoms are very mild. No MS, no aversions, just sore boobs (but I am on hormonal supplements from the IUI/injections), tired, and peeing alot. However, some days, my boobs don't hurt at all, and then I realize I haven't been to the washroom in over 5 hours - then I freak out! Had myself all worked up for bad news when I went in at 7 weeks for my scan - and sure enough healthy bean with heartbeat - so now I am trying not to read too much into it. In fact, I just started to get a few more symptoms and I am almost 9 weeks - just started to get some extra breakouts, and some constipation,. Everyone handles hormones differently, my blood was just tested on Friday and my HCG is 107,489 and my projesterone is 80 (supplemented) - so symptoms sometimes do not correlate to levels.

Congrats on having a great scan! Your post gives me hope! I haven't really had any symptoms.. so i'm over here freaking out! i am going for my 6+4 scan this thursday and super nervous as i've had a MC last october... no heartbeat. Im praying this is a sticky bean! 

Glad to hear you haven't had many symptoms.. and are having a healthy pregnancy! xoxox 



3Beans said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snuggles82 said:
> 
> 
> I have my first OB appointment tomorrow and I am still holding out hope that he is going to have an ultrasound machine in his office so I can see my little bean. If not then I have to wait another week to 2 weeks when I can schedule an appointment at an imaging clinic, boo. Remaining hopeful though..
> 
> Fingers crossed that you get your ultrasound tomorrow!! I am scheduled for a 6 week ultra sound on Thursday.. fingers crossed I see/hear a heartbeat xoxo Keep us posted! xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 3Beans said:
> 
> 
> Last week I had tons of symptoms, this week barely any. I'm freaking out :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the SAME boat as you! I drive myself nuts with the symptoms or lack of symptoms! i've read that it's ok not to have symptoms this early.. but I still worry. I never thought i'd want to be sick this badly ! lol.. Hang in there! When do you get an ultrasound?Click to expand...
> 
> My first ultrasound will be at 7w3d on Nov 12. I was going to book it sooner, but knew I'd freak out even more if they didn't see the heartbeat b/c I was too early. So, 2 weeks to wait! Ugh. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...

Smart thinking! Ahhh.. the dreaded 2ww!! We are always waiting for something when we are ttc! lol.. i will be thinking of you! fingers and toes crossed! xoxo 



MrsPhez said:


> signing out now, m/c confirmed this morning. Feeling OK and ready to give it another shot! Good luck everyone

So sorry Mrs. Phez. xoxxoo sending tons of baby dust your way for the next cycle! xo


----------



## nzjade

anneliese said:


> What does everyone's nausea feel like? I always thought nausea in pregnancy felt just like the nausea you get when you're sick with the flu or you get motion sickness and you urgently feel like you need to vomit, but mine feels quite a bit different? At first I wasn't even calling it nausea because it felt different, but it must be because I feel this constant pressure in my throat all the way down to my stomach and if I eat something that doesn't sound good at that moment it definitely feels like it wants to come back up, but haven't thrown up yet though. Anyone else feel nausea like this?

Mine feels like a really really bad hangover. I've only been sick 4 times (all in one morning) and that day I felt better after being sick. It's the days where I feel sick all day but can't actually be sick which are the worst! I don't want any food whatsoever, nothing looks appetising. Forcing myself to eat is a constant struggle! I've totally gone off everything healthy especially which is worrying. Also, if I eat something with sugar in it, I feel like the taste of the sugar stays in my mouth for hours - does that make sense? Ewww, gross. Work is especially hard because I can't concentrate, all I can think of is how sick I feel.



jellybean87 said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've not been around much, had a rough week! I was in hospital fri night with a suspected ectopic pregnancy thankfully everything is fine. I had a scan and the baby is measuring right on date.

Yay :happydance: - so glad everything is fine.



Jadie said:


> Hey ladies I'm due June 30th according to my dates but I have an early scan on Friday to double check! I got my first ever 3+ on a digi this morning so I'm feeling positive! My hcg at 4w1d was 181 and at 4w5d 786.

My hcg at 4w1d was 170 - very close to yours :)



StefNJunk said:


> So much for keeping it a secret for us. OH told his mom, that I knew about, but I didn't realize one of his brothers knew, as well. Apparently OH said something that clued him in on accident, and this particular brother can't keep a secret! We were at OH's mom's house for her bday party yesterday, he told his wife. Then somehow he let it slip in a room full of family, so now at least a dozen people in his family know. Oh well!
> 
> Then we get home last night and my mom calls me. She says, "I've had the weirdest feeling for the last 3 weeks... are you pregnant?" What a weirdo! What's stranger is her feeling started THE DAY we got the BFP. Weirder? I asked her what time of day, and she tells me the time I took the test, not knowing when I had taken it! And she's over 1000 miles away, so she couldn't have seen symptoms, and I didn't clue her in at all!

I love stories like this! With my last pregnancy (which ended in m/c), my best friend could feel a pregnancy around her - she thought it was her own and took a test and was negative! Needless to say, she was not surprised when it was me. 

Also, my Mum's best male friend (who I have never even met), had lunch with my Mum and said to her "do you have something to tell me?". Mum said "erm, no?", and her best male friend said "hmmm, well I just had a feeling Hannah (me!) is pregnant". And I was but Mum didn't know yet!

Then (last one I promise), Mum's best female friend had a dream on the night I had my m/c, that I brought my little daughter to visit her and she looked so much like me (she hadn't known I was pregnant either). Lots of psychic people in this world I think :)


----------



## nzjade

First scan tomorrow afternoon - I will be 8 weeks exactly!! Excited and nervous :) Not looking forward to having to drink a litre of water before my appointment though - that will probably make me feel sick :(


----------



## danielle1984

nzjade said:


> First scan tomorrow afternoon - I will be 8 weeks exactly!! Excited and nervous :) Not looking forward to having to drink a litre of water before my appointment though - that will probably make me feel sick :(

oh water makes you feel sick too?? I can eat and all but I can't seem to drink water without feeling sick :dohh:

Good luck at u/s tomorrow! Hope you get to see the heartbeat, it's really cool


----------



## msp_teen

Well ladies I thought for a second I could sneak by morning sickness but I guess I was wrong, it hit me full force tonight! I feel like complete crap and just wanna go to sleep! It's funny how its appearing at the same time it did with my son, except its affecting me at night instead of midday! I was hoping not to get it, feels like the stomach flu minus the cold sweats and chills :(!


----------



## Jadie

Seen as I'm not sure how far along I am, I'm hoping i'll get to see a heartbeat too at our scan on friday! I've been having lots of dreams recently. All about babies! my dream last night was about my scan, It was that I never got to have it, things kept getting in the way. I'm hoping thats just a natural anxiety I have after two mcs with DH. I'm just praying this time is different!


----------



## angel2010

nzjade said:


> First scan tomorrow afternoon - I will be 8 weeks exactly!! Excited and nervous :) Not looking forward to having to drink a litre of water before my appointment though - that will probably make me feel sick :(

Good luck!!!



msp_teen said:


> Well ladies I thought for a second I could sneak by morning sickness but I guess I was wrong, it hit me full force tonight! I feel like complete crap and just wanna go to sleep! It's funny how its appearing at the same time it did with my son, except its affecting me at night instead of midday! I was hoping not to get it, feels like the stomach flu minus the cold sweats and chills :(!

I am feeling kind of sick tonight too. I think mine may be due to the sinus drainage I am having. I think it is making things smell ickier and taste funnier.




Jadie said:


> Seen as I'm not sure how far along I am, I'm hoping i'll get to see a heartbeat too at our scan on friday! I've been having lots of dreams recently. All about babies! my dream last night was about my scan, It was that I never got to have it, things kept getting in the way. I'm hoping thats just a natural anxiety I have after two mcs with DH. I'm just praying this time is different!

Good luck Friday! Wishing you lots of sticky dust!


----------



## snuggles82

Kellya009 said:


> snuggles82 said:
> 
> 
> I have my first OB appointment tomorrow and I am still holding out hope that he is going to have an ultrasound machine in his office so I can see my little bean. If not then I have to wait another week to 2 weeks when I can schedule an appointment at an imaging clinic, boo. Remaining hopeful though..
> 
> I'm hoping the same thing for my appointment tomorrow!!Click to expand...

Well good luck for yours. I was lucky my OB did have an ultrasound machine in his office and I did get to see our little bean and the heartbeat. Maybe now I can try and relax about the pregnancy. On a side not he already gave me a perscription for zolfram (if i can remember correctly I don't have the bottle in front of me) so that I don't have to deal with nausea and morning sickness. He just became my new best friend :thumbup:


----------



## snuggles82

3Beans said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snuggles82 said:
> 
> 
> I have my first OB appointment tomorrow and I am still holding out hope that he is going to have an ultrasound machine in his office so I can see my little bean. If not then I have to wait another week to 2 weeks when I can schedule an appointment at an imaging clinic, boo. Remaining hopeful though..
> 
> Fingers crossed that you get your ultrasound tomorrow!! I am scheduled for a 6 week ultra sound on Thursday.. fingers crossed I see/hear a heartbeat xoxo Keep us posted! xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 3Beans said:
> 
> 
> Last week I had tons of symptoms, this week barely any. I'm freaking out :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the SAME boat as you! I drive myself nuts with the symptoms or lack of symptoms! i've read that it's ok not to have symptoms this early.. but I still worry. I never thought i'd want to be sick this badly ! lol.. Hang in there! When do you get an ultrasound?Click to expand...
> 
> My first ultrasound will be at 7w3d on Nov 12. I was going to book it sooner, but knew I'd freak out even more if they didn't see the heartbeat b/c I was too early. So, 2 weeks to wait! Ugh. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...

I know waiting is the hardest, boo... But hang in there it is sooooo worth it :hugs:


----------



## nzjade

danielle1984 said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> First scan tomorrow afternoon - I will be 8 weeks exactly!! Excited and nervous :) Not looking forward to having to drink a litre of water before my appointment though - that will probably make me feel sick :(
> 
> oh water makes you feel sick too?? I can eat and all but I can't seem to drink water without feeling sick :dohh:
> 
> Good luck at u/s tomorrow! Hope you get to see the heartbeat, it's really coolClick to expand...

Thanks :) Yeah I'm even having to force myself to drink water - everything makes me feel sick. :growlmad:


----------



## Logan's Mum

nzjade said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> First scan tomorrow afternoon - I will be 8 weeks exactly!! Excited and nervous :) Not looking forward to having to drink a litre of water before my appointment though - that will probably make me feel sick :(
> 
> oh water makes you feel sick too?? I can eat and all but I can't seem to drink water without feeling sick :dohh:
> 
> Good luck at u/s tomorrow! Hope you get to see the heartbeat, it's really coolClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) Yeah I'm even having to force myself to drink water - everything makes me feel sick. :growlmad:Click to expand...

I agree with the water, I have to have squash in it otherwise I can't drink it, its too bland. The only thing that doesn't make me feel gross is salty food, especially Doritos, yummy but not entirely healthy :haha:

Is anyone else finding it hard to exercise due to tiredness? In the UK we have just put the clocks back an hour so its darker in the evenings, and so I'm tired before I even get home from work. I feel so bad for not exercising, I think what I will do is get off the bus sooner on the way home and walk for 20 mins as many days as I can. 

Another thing, I'm totally paranoid as if I wasn't pg AF would be showing in a few days. Does anyone else worry that maybe it will show? I know it won't, but still, I will be nervous the day it is supposed to :blush:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I hadnt even realized... af would have been due 2 days ago for me lol

I'll be honest, I never really exercised before :blush: but I've stopped swimming because I dont even have the energy to get to the pool never mind swim :haha:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Same here, even water makes me sick :-( with ds my sickness stopped at10 weeks so I hope that's the case this time as well


----------



## Lisasmith

Water is all I can tolerate! 
At the moment I want to curl up and sleep the rest of this trimester away so I don't have to be sick anymore


----------



## Carly.C

Well it looks like what I had yesterday was just a 24 hour bug, thank goodness for that! I couldn't deal with that for long. 
Anyne else got pets that can't keep away from them? I spent nearly all day yesterday in bed due to the sickness, and my cat slept with me all day, mainly sleeping on my stomach. She's normally very loving but not as much as this, she adores me ATM and purrs continuously!!!


----------



## tashalina

Carly.C said:


> Well it looks like what I had yesterday was just a 24 hour bug, thank goodness for that! I couldn't deal with that for long.
> Anyne else got pets that can't keep away from them? I spent nearly all day yesterday in bed due to the sickness, and my cat slept with me all day, mainly sleeping on my stomach. She's normally very loving but not as much as this, she adores me ATM and purrs continuously!!!

Glad to hear your feeling better! I know what you mean about pets...my dog wont leave me alone...usually he is all hubby but the last week he has been all over me, as soon as I sit down he is there lol. 

Thats an improvement from was I was PG with my son, he was a puppy then so very mischevious and used to pinch my knickers out of the washing basket :rofl: We must give off some sort of scent lol.


----------



## MissRamejkis

Wow ladies, lots going on - I did a potrait shoot of two little girls the other day so have been busy editing etc (I am a photographer) so haven't been on BNB (Slap my wrist)!!!

Sorry to the ladies who are having a hard time eating and drinking, I must say I can't stop eating !!!! I have had a cup of coffee (decaf) and two bacon sandwhiches already (it's (9:40am here) and am trying to desuade myself from opening a massive bar of chocolate, hehehh ! 

The tiredness is getting me the most, and the not fitting into clothes etc too - I am already moving like a pregnant lady and have an ear infection and clicky jaw (Dr said it's down to everything softening because of pregnancy. 

I have been going to bed before 9pm for a few nights now and stll feel exhausted in the morning - god it's hard work with a toddler when you just want to sleep !:wacko:

This bit seems to be going really slowly, can't wait 'til my first scan so I can announce it and moan about it freely on FB (and gloat too )

I woke my OH up in fits of tears last night telling him I was worried that we wouldn't love this one as much because we weren't trying for a baby like the first time and no one (family) seems to be so excited as last time either, he said ANY CHILD WE HAVE IS WANTED AND LOVED EQUALLY , now go to SLEEP ! Typical ! Hormooooones.:cry:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Urghhhhhhhh girls I'm having a mini freakout. How does anyone cope with two children?!

From what I can tell, there are two options:
1) Put child number 1 in nursery so you can nap a bit and get shit done in the day when baby naps (at £40 a day locally, the option is not financially possible)
2) NEVER EVER SLEEP and struggle with a noisy toddler constantly waking a baby up during the day (i wish i had £40 a day)


----------



## pink mum

galz i thnk i m out.coz dr says itz misd.coz m 9wkz today bt dey markd me 5.5wkz n no fetal echoes seen


----------



## Jadey121

CottlestonPie said:


> Urghhhhhhhh girls I'm having a mini freakout. How does anyone cope with two children?!
> 
> From what I can tell, there are two options:
> 1) Put child number 1 in nursery so you can nap a bit and get shit done in the day when baby naps (at £40 a day locally, the option is not financially possible)
> 2) NEVER EVER SLEEP and struggle with a noisy toddler constantly waking a baby up during the day (i wish i had £40 a day)

Its actually not too bad! lol. My ds was 17 months when my second little one came along. Honestly its not that bad! Yes you get the odd days where you could just mong out on the sofa but all in all i was fine! I think you get used to the lack of sleep lol. You will be fine ;-)


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think a combination of nausea, hormones and an ill & stroppy toddler have me panicking lol... But I guess if so many people do it, I can too!
Also just realised I swore in my last post, so apologies!! :blush:

Pink mum, so sorry :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

sorry pink mum.x


----------



## Swanny

Hiya, 

I hope all you ladies are doing well. 

Sad to say but I had scan on Friday and found that I have blighted ovum, so sac, placenta is there but baby has not developed.

So I just wanted to say goodbye and wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

Take care

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Cottlestonpie - the transition from 1 to 2 was quite easy IMO! My DD was just 2 when DS arrived and the age gap is fantastic, from 6m onwards they have played so nicely, very caring towards each other, the occasional she/he won't share, but on the whole they are really good! 

DD went to nursery when she was 3 for 15 hours a week and we missed her so much :lol: 

I'm sure you will do just fine!!


----------



## Mellie1988

:hugs: to pink mum and swanny :( so sorry 

Xxxx


----------



## snuggles82

I am so sorry to all the ladies with angels. My heart goes out to ya'll. Hopefully next month is your month. :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

I'm so sorry Pink mum and Swanny :hugs:

Thoughts and prayers to you and your families


----------



## libbyam2003

So sorry for the losses... just not fair sigh.

Mellie, thanks for the info! My dd will be just over 2 when my #2 arrives, so hope it works like that for us!

For those with toddlers... have you figured out Christmas gifts yet? My dd will be around 21 months then.


----------



## msp_teen

In sorry pink mum and swanny! I'm hoping everything goes perfect for you two next time around!


----------



## Carly.C

Does anyone have a gut instinct on the sex of their bean yet? I feel almost certain I'm having a girl. I went to see a psychic in May and she said that my sister will be pregnant by the end of the summer with a girl and I'll conceive a healthy boy by Sept. Well...... my sister _is_ pregnant but she's having a boy and I did get pregnant by Sept and therefore I'm convinced I'll be having a girl which is the opposite to what my sister is having. 
Anyone else got a nagging feeling?


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: pink mom and swanny


----------



## msp_teen

Carly.C said:


> Does anyone have a gut instinct on the sex of their bean yet? I feel almost certain I'm having a girl. I went to see a psychic in May and she said that my sister will be pregnant by the end of the summer with a girl and I'll conceive a healthy boy by Sept. Well...... my sister _is_ pregnant but she's having a boy and I did get pregnant by Sept and therefore I'm convinced I'll be having a girl which is the opposite to what my sister is having.
> Anyone else got a nagging feeling?

I do as well, I know this baby is going to be a girl. I dreamt it and with my son I dreamt he was a boy and had that gut feeling he was a boy. I have that same gut feeling about this baby, I just know its a little girl!


----------



## StefNJunk

nzjade said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> So much for keeping it a secret for us. OH told his mom, that I knew about, but I didn't realize one of his brothers knew, as well. Apparently OH said something that clued him in on accident, and this particular brother can't keep a secret! We were at OH's mom's house for her bday party yesterday, he told his wife. Then somehow he let it slip in a room full of family, so now at least a dozen people in his family know. Oh well!
> 
> Then we get home last night and my mom calls me. She says, "I've had the weirdest feeling for the last 3 weeks... are you pregnant?" What a weirdo! What's stranger is her feeling started THE DAY we got the BFP. Weirder? I asked her what time of day, and she tells me the time I took the test, not knowing when I had taken it! And she's over 1000 miles away, so she couldn't have seen symptoms, and I didn't clue her in at all!
> 
> I love stories like this! With my last pregnancy (which ended in m/c), my best friend could feel a pregnancy around her - she thought it was her own and took a test and was negative! Needless to say, she was not surprised when it was me.
> 
> Also, my Mum's best male friend (who I have never even met), had lunch with my Mum and said to her "do you have something to tell me?". Mum said "erm, no?", and her best male friend said "hmmm, well I just had a feeling Hannah (me!) is pregnant". And I was but Mum didn't know yet!
> 
> Then (last one I promise), Mum's best female friend had a dream on the night I had my m/c, that I brought my little daughter to visit her and she looked so much like me (she hadn't known I was pregnant either). Lots of psychic people in this world I think :)Click to expand...

How cool are those stories? Pretty amazing, especially your Mum's friend!




Carly.C said:


> Does anyone have a gut instinct on the sex of their bean yet? I feel almost certain I'm having a girl. I went to see a psychic in May and she said that my sister will be pregnant by the end of the summer with a girl and I'll conceive a healthy boy by Sept. Well...... my sister _is_ pregnant but she's having a boy and I did get pregnant by Sept and therefore I'm convinced I'll be having a girl which is the opposite to what my sister is having.
> Anyone else got a nagging feeling?

I've had the feeling it's a boy for us, no real reason why, just my gut!


----------



## mnonie

My heart goes out to those with angels, hopefully things will go perfectly in the future. 
I'm pretty sure it'll be a boy as there's no girls in te last 4 generations on my OH side :).


----------



## Jadey121

well i already have two boys and this pregnancy seems wayyy different so thats swaying me a bit! I havent got a feeling though so ill guess we shall find out.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Certain I'm having a girl. Don't know why. I don't actually mind whether I have a girl or boy, I've just got a feeling.

Mellie, thanks... I know 2 years will be a lovely age gap. Its just getting through the first six weeks!

Libby, I've started christmas but nowhere near finished yet!!


----------



## anneliese

I think a boy, which I'd be over the moon about, but I do have a slight preference for a girl


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I think ours are going to be one of each!


----------



## Mellie1988

I think we are having a girl! 

X


----------



## vegasbaby

At first I would have said boy because this pregnancy felt so different from the first, but now that the nausea has hit, I say it's another girl. Of course I thought my dd was a boy. I was totally shocked when she arrived and my dh said "It's a girl" (we were team yellow). Since I am staying team yellow, I guess I won't know for sure until late May/early June. I will be happy with whatever we have, but I know if we have another girl then dh will want to try again for a boy.


----------



## shobbs

Ok ladies quick question my nausea is still driving me insane but it's get to the point where the texture of food is making me feel sick, spaghetti bolognase for example the thought of the meat and the texture is making me feel I'll :(

Is anyone else getting nausea from the texture of food??


----------



## Jadey121

rich tea or ginger biscuits helped with my ms in last pregnancies. xx


----------



## autigers55

I feel like I'm having a boy, but then again I could be wrong and it just be me wanting a boy so bad that it is swaying my gut feeling.


----------



## nessaw

swanny so sorry x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

i think we will be having another girl.dh desperately wants a boy though :)


----------



## KBrain3377

shellgirl said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> I think they say dating is accurate between 11-14 weeks! Normally before then I think it's only normally a few days out!
> 
> Well me and DS are having a lazy Sunday today, both in our pjs and dressing gowns :D hehe eating roses and watching fireman Sam....DD has been at SILs all weekend, it's been very quiet :lol: she should be home within the hour I think....SIL is off for a private gender scan this afternoon - feeling slightly jealous, I know we won't be able to afford a gender scan this time round so will find out at 20 weeks, think SIL is 16 weeks.
> Anyone else having a private scan? We did with DD, found out at 16 weeks, it was soo much nicer than a hospital scan, very personal and much better quality too, also they put it on a big projector screen :D wish we could do it again this time round!
> 
> Also anyone planning to stay team yellow??
> 
> X
> 
> I thought about staying team yellow, but I know there's just no way we could hold out. We're going to get a private scan at 15+4 which will be Christmas eve. We're going to have them seal it in an envelope and open it Christmas morning. I haven't been this excited for Christmas since I was a little girl!
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi shellgirl - what do you and the rest of the ladies on here mean by "private scan"? I figured that a lot of people here are outside of the US, so their health care system is completely different than ours, but you're in Chicagotoo so I'm just wondering what that means for you. Thanks.Click to expand...
> 
> There's a place in Oak Park that does private ultrasounds and you can get a gender scan done as early as 15 weeks and they can tell 91% of the time. If for any reason they can't tell, you can come in again the next week for free. The website is: https://www.oakparkultrasound.com/Click to expand...

Thanks for that info! Sounds like something we may want to look into.


----------



## angel2010

I'm sorry Swanny and pink mum:hugs:


----------



## KBrain3377

Do any of the other ladies on this thread horseback ride? (Or really, do any sport that can be considered hazardous?) I ride about 3-4 times a week, mostly hunter/jumper. I've cut back quite a bit on any jumping since getting my BFP, but now I've noticed that I'm being overly cautious/careful even when doing simple flatwork (in an indoor arena), which is not always a good thing. Fear is a rider's #1 enemy, and lately I feel like I'm constantly analyzing what can go wrong instead of enjoying my favorite activity in the world. My doc did say that I can ride as long as I feel comfortable, but I may stop at some point in the second trimester once my center of gravity shifts from the growing bump. My DH would rather that I stop riding right now, since I have taken a few spills in my time, but that just comes with the territory. I just can't imagine not doing it for the next 8+ months - I think I'd go insane :nope:


----------



## rowleypolie

KBrain3377 said:


> Do any of the other ladies on this thread horseback ride? (Or really, do any sport that can be considered hazardous?) I ride about 3-4 times a week, mostly hunter/jumper. I've cut back quite a bit on any jumping since getting my BFP, but now I've noticed that I'm being overly cautious/careful even when doing simple flatwork (in an indoor arena), which is not always a good thing. Fear is a rider's #1 enemy, and lately I feel like I'm constantly analyzing what can go wrong instead of enjoying my favorite activity in the world. My doc did say that I can ride as long as I feel comfortable, but I may stop at some point in the second trimester once my center of gravity shifts from the growing bump. My DH would rather that I stop riding right now, since I have taken a few spills in my time, but that just comes with the territory. I just can't imagine not doing it for the next 8+ months - I think I'd go insane :nope:

I do alot of 4-wheeling- not exactly the same but still bumpy trails going pretty fast- I did it through my pregnancy for hours at a time with my last and never had trouble- but did have a little spotting after at about 8 months so I quit


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> Urghhhhhhhh girls I'm having a mini freakout. How does anyone cope with two children?!
> 
> From what I can tell, there are two options:
> 1) Put child number 1 in nursery so you can nap a bit and get shit done in the day when baby naps (at £40 a day locally, the option is not financially possible)
> 2) NEVER EVER SLEEP and struggle with a noisy toddler constantly waking a baby up during the day (i wish i had £40 a day)

I'm cooking baby number 4. 
You will be surprised how well you handle it. My kids never went to nursery. You'll do great :)


----------



## Lisasmith

shobbs said:


> Ok ladies quick question my nausea is still driving me insane but it's get to the point where the texture of food is making me feel sick, spaghetti bolognase for example the thought of the meat and the texture is making me feel I'll :(
> 
> Is anyone else getting nausea from the texture of food??

Yes! Texture plays a huge part in mine


----------



## snuggles82

At first I thought I was having a girl, I just kind of "knew" it from the beginning. But now that the ms has kicked in full swing, this pregnancy is pretty close to my last so now I think it's a boy!! That just means that we'll have to try for baby #3 later :winkwink:


----------



## wantingabump

Hello Ladies! I am glad I found this forum! 

I found out 2 weeks ago that I was pregnant (after being mis-diagnosed with PCOS) and then last week found out that I was 6 weeks pregnant. :happydance:

I even got to hear the heartbeat at my appointment, this is my #1 so that was AMAZING! It literally took my breath away because I was NOT expecting to hear a heartbeat so early! I was having severe pain on my left side so was worried the baby was ectopic which is why I had the ultrasound... everything looked good though! Thank goodness! 

I am 7 +1 today, due June 17th! 

Will you allow another June bump to join?! :flower:


----------



## tartlet

Hi y'all 
My gut (as well as the Chinese gender prediction calendar and the ring swing) say we are having a boy. Had that feeling since we found out. Had the same type of feeling with my girl, and it was right on, but time will tell. 
My SIL is also pg, and she just found out today that her baby has a 3.5mm nuchal translucency measurement. She will be going to a specialist for more tests Monday, so please keep her in your thoughts. 
My first scan is a week from tomorrow! I'm very excited, but also paranoid since I didn't get my BFP until I was 6 + 1 past my LMP. Hcg tripled from 6+2 to 6+4, so my doc wasn't concerned, just thinks I'm not as far along as that and that my due date may wind up as much as 2 weeks further than June 8. I'm getting more and more anxious the closer the day of the scan gets.


----------



## rowleypolie

CottlestonPie said:


> Urghhhhhhhh girls I'm having a mini freakout. How does anyone cope with two children?!
> 
> From what I can tell, there are two options:
> 1) Put child number 1 in nursery so you can nap a bit and get shit done in the day when baby naps (at £40 a day locally, the option is not financially possible)
> 2) NEVER EVER SLEEP and struggle with a noisy toddler constantly waking a baby up during the day (i wish i had £40 a day)

Two kids went way more smoothly for me than I thought. DD was 2 and quite a hand full. She stopped napping right as DD#2 was born. I started finding safe things for her to do while I rested on the couch with her during the baby's nap. You'd be surprised how a child who demands all your time adjusts so easily- Trust me you'll still get some sleep- At least I did- I needed to sleep and so a bag of cheerios in my bed with 2 little girls, one nursing and one watching mickey mouse is how we spent every morning until about 9:30 am :)


----------



## nzjade

pink mum said:


> galz i thnk i m out.coz dr says itz misd.coz m 9wkz today bt dey markd me 5.5wkz n no fetal echoes seen




Swanny said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing well.
> 
> Sad to say but I had scan on Friday and found that I have blighted ovum, so sac, placenta is there but baby has not developed.
> 
> So I just wanted to say goodbye and wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Take care
> 
> x

So so so sorry for you both :cry: :hugs:


----------



## nzjade

Carly.C said:


> Does anyone have a gut instinct on the sex of their bean yet? I feel almost certain I'm having a girl. I went to see a psychic in May and she said that my sister will be pregnant by the end of the summer with a girl and I'll conceive a healthy boy by Sept. Well...... my sister _is_ pregnant but she's having a boy and I did get pregnant by Sept and therefore I'm convinced I'll be having a girl which is the opposite to what my sister is having.
> Anyone else got a nagging feeling?

Boy!! I have had 2 others (best friend and Mum) also say they think it's a boy.



wantingabump said:


> Hello Ladies! I am glad I found this forum!
> 
> I found out 2 weeks ago that I was pregnant (after being mis-diagnosed with PCOS) and then last week found out that I was 6 weeks pregnant. :happydance:
> 
> I even got to hear the heartbeat at my appointment, this is my #1 so that was AMAZING! It literally took my breath away because I was NOT expecting to hear a heartbeat so early! I was having severe pain on my left side so was worried the baby was ectopic which is why I had the ultrasound... everything looked good though! Thank goodness!
> 
> I am 7 +1 today, due June 17th!
> 
> Will you allow another June bump to join?! :flower:

Welcome!!! :flower:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Where I am it's about £400 a month, 5 days a week, 8am-2pm for nursery so I think DS will start in September when he will be 25months


----------



## nzjade

I had my first scan today at 8 weeks! Baby is measuring 7w6d, heartbeat good :) :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-31 16.52.02.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lisasmith

nzjade said:


> I had my first scan today at 8 weeks! Baby is measuring 7w6d, heartbeat good :) :flower:

How cute!


----------



## Carly.C

nzjade said:


> I had my first scan today at 8 weeks! Baby is measuring 7w6d, heartbeat good :) :flower:

Lovely looking scan pic, far clearer than mine was at 7+2, its amazing how much development occurs each day! Congrats x


----------



## Carly.C

Its 05.45am, and look who's awake? I awoke from a lovely dream just gone 5 now i can't go back gggrrrrrrr!!!!
Speaking of dreams, I dreamt the night before that DH had cheated on me with his ex girlfriend znd she'd had his baby AND named the baby what I would like to call my girl if I have one. I told him last night he's lucky I'm even speaking to him!!!! There's never been any trust issues in over 10 years together so i've no idea where tht came from!!!!


----------



## nzjade

Carly.C said:


> Its 05.45am, and look who's awake? I awoke from a lovely dream just gone 5 now i can't go back gggrrrrrrr!!!!
> Speaking of dreams, I dreamt the night before that DH had cheated on me with his ex girlfriend znd she'd had his baby AND named the baby what I would like to call my girl if I have one. I told him last night he's lucky I'm even speaking to him!!!! There's never been any trust issues in over 10 years together so i've no idea where tht came from!!!!

OMG what a horrible dream!


----------



## nzjade

Carly.C said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> I had my first scan today at 8 weeks! Baby is measuring 7w6d, heartbeat good :) :flower:
> 
> Lovely looking scan pic, far clearer than mine was at 7+2, its amazing how much development occurs each day! Congrats xClick to expand...

Thanks! I felt really guilty though - most women cry with joy at their first scan, but I was SOOOOO busting to go for a wee that I couldn't concentrate on anything apart from how my bladder was literally about to burst. lol. :dohh:


----------



## Kendi

Swanny said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing well.
> 
> Sad to say but I had scan on Friday and found that I have blighted ovum, so sac, placenta is there but baby has not developed.
> 
> So I just wanted to say goodbye and wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Take care
> 
> x

Sorry about the loss, May you concieve perfectly soonest.


----------



## tashalina

My DS was 3 when my daughter was born, I was lucky as he was quite happy to entertain himself while i cat napped on the sofa whilst pregnant, and then he started nursery a month after she was born so we had the mornings to rest without him...I found my DD settled fine even with him making noise, as they get used to it. 

I have a feeling this one is a boy.. not quite sure why but just think its going to be :) I dont mind either way though.


----------



## lili24

Hi girls. So sorry to read about those who have had losses. I hope we will see you back in first tri very soon :hugs: 

Finding it so hard at the minute being pregnant & having a toddler because of the extreme vomitting and nausea! Wishing the days away to reach second tri when I know it gets easier. Anyone else suffering?


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have a feeling this one will be a boy as well! I just knew ds was a boy and I'm pretty sure this time! I feel less sick this time round though! Would be a lot cheaper if it was a boy as we already have the clothes!


----------



## lili24

I think mine will be another girl just because I feel exactly the same as I did with my daughter! x


----------



## tashalina

would be more economical for us for this to be a girl as there will be less than 3 years between my daughter and this baby, so they can share a room. My son will be nearly 6 when little one is born so doubt he would be to happy about sharing his room lol


----------



## anneliese

Anyone planning on doing any of the gender predictor tests? I actually bought a red cabbage at the store the other day, but I don't know if I'll actually do the test yet lol


----------



## tashalina

anneliese said:


> Anyone planning on doing any of the gender predictor tests? I actually bought a red cabbage at the store the other day, but I don't know if I'll actually do the test yet lol

whats the test with red cababge??


----------



## jellybean87

I think i'm having a boy. Not sure why, just a feeling I get


----------



## Mizze

I think this one is a boy - I had a strong feeling with DD that she was a girl - I always wanted to refer to 'it' as 'she' right from the start. This time I want to refer to 'it' as 'he'

Another one finding it hard with a toddler - especially one who spent the last week vomiting and having diarrhea - poor love. Pushed me to the end of my tether yesterday, I was never so thankful to see DH in all my life and im glad to be in work today :blush: just to get a little break. 

:hugs: to all, and im sorry to see more losses xx 

Mizze x


----------



## 28329

So sorry for the recent losses. I hope to see you in first tri very soon!


----------



## 28329

I'll be doing the red cabbage test tomorrow. 
I have a feeling this one is another girl. My parents first born was a girl, df's parents first born was a girl. All my siblins first borns were boys and were df's siblins first borns. My first was a girl and this is df's first. My maths tells me girl. :haha:


----------



## StefNJunk

Found a place that does private scans for $50, plus found a deal for $10 off, so I don't have to wait. Yay!


----------



## Phantom710

:hugs: to all the :angel: mommas

List updated.

Still needs dates for:
smiffy85
AnnetteCali
callmebaby

xx


----------



## nessaw

i booked a private scan for fri.i am driving myself crazy with worryibg things arent ok even tho i have no reason.just need some reassurance and too impatient to wait til 12wks.


----------



## Carly.C

Just had my first midwife 'booking-in' appointment. It was the formaI part of stuff, the bit a think midwives dread coz it takes AGES!! She documented at the end "Very anxious due to history of miscarriage!!" oops thought I'd hidden it well!! I also had to stop myself from mentioning things i'd read on here, I need to remember, they are the professionals!!


----------



## Jadey121

Anyone on here that has had csections? Ive had two unfortunately :-( both times my waters went then i didnt dilate. Was wondering if i could try again and would they let me? I thinkk im broken :-( Im in the uk so would be nice to know if theres anyone out there with some info!! x


----------



## rowleypolie

Jadey121 said:


> Anyone on here that has had csections? Ive had two unfortunately :-( both times my waters went then i didnt dilate. Was wondering if i could try again and would they let me? I thinkk im broken :-( Im in the uk so would be nice to know if theres anyone out there with some info!! x

not personally but a good friend of mine had 2 c-sections- her first was an emergency her second was planned due to twins not cooperating- and then for her 3rd pregnancy had a successful VBAC- so it is possible!


----------



## Jadey121

Thanks for that rowley! I best have a chat with my midwife to see what my options are


----------



## autigers55

I had a c-section with my daughter, so I am also hoping for a VBAC. I don't think my doc does them but I am going to try and get my way because when this one comes my daughter will be 5, so 5 yrs since a c-section.


----------



## smiffy85

I'm on the list already on june 7th phantom?!?


----------



## Mizze

rowleypolie said:


> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone on here that has had csections? Ive had two unfortunately :-( both times my waters went then i didnt dilate. Was wondering if i could try again and would they let me? I thinkk im broken :-( Im in the uk so would be nice to know if theres anyone out there with some info!! x
> 
> not personally but a good friend of mine had 2 c-sections- her first was an emergency her second was planned due to twins not cooperating- and then for her 3rd pregnancy had a successful VBAC- so it is possible!Click to expand...

Im hoping for a VBAC and a friend of mine is 39 weeks and planning a home birth after to sections - her mw has been really supportive

Mizze x


----------



## Mellie1988

I think I may have chicken pox!! I'm so worried :( stupidly been googling and altho there is no link to mc, the baby can be born with eye/brain/liver/bladder problems....although the chance of that is still very slim. 

I'm really just hoping that its a spot breakout due to hormones but some of them look like blisters :( my cousins little girl had chicken pox last week so I'm guessing I could of picked them up from her? 

Going to book in to see dr first thing in the morning or go to the walk in centre, will keep u updated 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Attached some pics so you can have a look and see what u think?? 

X
 



Attached Files:







4d673138933cd7b5af676a86792e7e4d.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 8









800160d82e3aa63e666544e2e4423a3d.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 5









528d65386e52149c09e189207294feec.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6









7fb8060fa792faeeeecab501ebd0c10a.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Medzi

Oh, good luck at the doctors!! It is hard to tell, but I can see why you are worried. I honestly can't remember what it was like when I had it because I was about 7 or 8. I'm sure everything will be fine!!


----------



## shellgirl

Mellie1988 said:


> Attached some pics so you can have a look and see what u think??
> 
> X

I hate to say it, but those do look like the pox. Have you never had them before? I'd get to the doc straight away.


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks medzi, I don't think I've ever had them before, my mum can't remember either :dohh: 

X


----------



## 28329

I was young when i had pox so don't know what they looked like. But i'd go to the doctor just in case. I'm unsure on effects on baby.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Mellie1988 said:


> I think I may have chicken pox!! I'm so worried :( stupidly been googling and altho there is no link to mc, the baby can be born with eye/brain/liver/bladder problems....although the chance of that is still very slim.
> 
> I'm really just hoping that its a spot breakout due to hormones but some of them look like blisters :( my cousins little girl had chicken pox last week so I'm guessing I could of picked them up from her?
> 
> Going to book in to see dr first thing in the morning or go to the walk in centre, will keep u updated
> 
> X

You should get to the doctor ASAP if you think you have the chicken pox it can be very serious when you are pregnant. Being that you are in the first trimester that gives your baby a much better chance but I would call your doc ASAP!! Good luck and hopefully its not chicken pox


----------



## AnnetteCali

Phantom710 said:


> :hugs: to all the :angel: mommas
> 
> List updated.
> 
> Still needs dates for:
> smiffy85
> AnnetteCali
> callmebaby
> 
> xx

Thanks for checking with me. Going in for my 6 week scan tomorrow... I will be 6 weeks and 3 days.. I should have a date for you tomorrow. Praying there is a heartbeat! xoxo


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay 9 weeks today


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay 9 weeks today


----------



## Logan's Mum

Carly.C said:


> Just had my first midwife 'booking-in' appointment. It was the formaI part of stuff, the bit a think midwives dread coz it takes AGES!! She documented at the end "Very anxious due to history of miscarriage!!" oops thought I'd hidden it well!! I also had to stop myself from mentioning things i'd read on here, I need to remember, they are the professionals!!

I have mine on Monday, when I will be 8-9 weeks. I have the additional stress of it being a home visit,as for some reason thats what the midwives insist on here. So will be spending the weekend fretting that the carpets need cleaning and the toys look messy :dohh: It will be better than the last visit I had with mw with Logan, I lived in a really dated, old and quite smelly flat in a studenty area of the city. I felt like a right tramp :haha:

On another note, if I wasnt pg AF would be showing up today, which is going to make me anxious allllll day, its hard not to worry, although I did get the official test results back from the Drs which confirmed pregnancy so I should really stop fretting :blush:

Hope everyone is well, and m/s is not too horrible, mine is easing up a bit but now is replaced by a feeling of hunger, but when I eat I feel sick and regret it. You cant win!

:flower:


----------



## Jadey121

Mellie1988 said:


> Attached some pics so you can have a look and see what u think??
> 
> X

It is hard to tell! If they have a watery blister in the spot id say the pox! Hopefully its nothing but best to check it out. xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Just waiting for drs to open the lines....I had some awful dreams last night :cry: 

X


----------



## lili24

Hope you're ok Mellie and it's not chicken pox! x


----------



## nzjade

Good luck Mellie!!

I just made a fruit ticker :) Very exciting!


----------



## Carly.C

Good luck Mellie, let us know how you get on x


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Good luck Mellie. My niece recently had the chicken pox and they didn't look like that. Hers were much larger from looking at your pics


----------



## MissRamejkis

Hi girlies, hope your pregnancies are going well; I had a csection with my son as he was breech & I'm wondering what to do this time as I am soooo scared of giving birth - more scared that It will go wrong I will have to have an Emergency C-Section :(


----------



## Jadie

Early dating/reassurance scan tomorrow ladies! 17 hours and hopefully ill see my LO on the screen :) and a heartbeat! I'm praying for a heartbeat :)


----------



## tashalina

Mellie1988 said:


> Attached some pics so you can have a look and see what u think??
> 
> X

Hate to say it, but they look like how my DD's started. Hope u get on ok at the docs xx


A bit of a TMI alert....

Have any of you had increased bowel movements? I'v been going 2-3 times a day! Iv heard about consipation being an issue but not the other lol :blush:


----------



## Lilyandbump

I'm due at the end of June I think - going to see midwife next week. When are you guys planning on telling your friends? I can't hide my morning sickness from my colleagues so I've already let slip to them. Is it too early?


----------



## tashalina

Lilyandbump said:


> I'm due at the end of June I think - going to see midwife next week. When are you guys planning on telling your friends? I can't hide my morning sickness from my colleagues so I've already let slip to them. Is it too early?

I told everyone quite early with my first 2 for the same reason...people seem to be quite perseptive lol. This time im coping better keeping it a secret as Im off work with a bad back, and not been suffering with MS yet so been able to hide it from my family too.

How long that will last is the million dollar question :haha:


----------



## Carly.C

Increased bowel movement? I wish..... I'm totally the opposite, having IBS anyway I'm normally a bit sluggish but not one movement in 6days, my stomach is agony not to mention rock hard!! All bran is my new best friend!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi june moms, please take me off the list, we lost our baby 2 nights ago. I'm wishing you all the best for June.


----------



## Lilyandbump

Carly.C said:


> Increased bowel movement? I wish..... I'm totally the opposite, having IBS anyway I'm normally a bit sluggish but not one movement in 6days, my stomach is agony not to mention rock hard!! All bran is my new best friend!!

The folic acid did that to me at first. I found eating home-made leek, potato and broccoli soup worked like a charm!


----------



## tashalina

2have4kids said:


> Hi june moms, please take me off the list, we lost our baby 2 nights ago. I'm wishing you all the best for June.

sorry to hear that hon, :hugs: fingers crossed you will be back in 1st tri soon. xx


----------



## Mizze

2have4kids said:


> Hi june moms, please take me off the list, we lost our baby 2 nights ago. I'm wishing you all the best for June.

Oh hun im so sorry xx 

Mizze xx


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: 2have4kids


----------



## Medzi

Lilyandbump said:


> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> Increased bowel movement? I wish..... I'm totally the opposite, having IBS anyway I'm normally a bit sluggish but not one movement in 6days, my stomach is agony not to mention rock hard!! All bran is my new best friend!!
> 
> The folic acid did that to me at first. I found eating home-made leek, potato and broccoli soup worked like a charm!Click to expand...

That sounds soo yummy. Would love the recipe if you can share :)


----------



## nessaw

so sorry 2have4kids.x


----------



## Mellie1988

Well dr doesn't think I have chicken pox, yay! Altho he said because I've been in contact recently that he will send a blood sample of to check for immunity, if I haven't got the immunity then he will give me an injection to strengthen immune system! 

So looks like I'm all clear, had to have my bloods taken again tho, 2nd time this week :cry: lol! DS was with me and called the dr naughty for making me bleed :rofl: then tried to kiss him as we was leaving :lol: strange child!!! 

X


----------



## autigers55

:hugs: Sorry to the recent losses!

Is anyone else having bad bloating and/or weight gain? I swear I wake up everyday and my belly sticks out more and more and my weight goes up a little each day too. I started to think it was because I was eating too much, but I'm wondering if it's due to me being on progesterone. I read the side effects and it can cause fluid retention and bloating, so I am praying that is the reason.


----------



## Mellie1988

Sorry 2have4kids xxxxx


----------



## msp_teen

2have4kids said:


> Hi june moms, please take me off the list, we lost our baby 2 nights ago. I'm wishing you all the best for June.

I'm sorry Hun, I wish you the best of luck in your future pregnancy!


----------



## shellgirl

2have4kids said:


> Hi june moms, please take me off the list, we lost our baby 2 nights ago. I'm wishing you all the best for June.

I'm so very sorry. *Hugs*


----------



## tashalina

Mellie1988 said:


> Well dr doesn't think I have chicken pox, yay! Altho he said because I've been in contact recently that he will send a blood sample of to check for immunity, if I haven't got the immunity then he will give me an injection to strengthen immune system!
> 
> So looks like I'm all clear, had to have my bloods taken again tho, 2nd time this week :cry: lol! DS was with me and called the dr naughty for making me bleed :rofl: then tried to kiss him as we was leaving :lol: strange child!!!
> 
> X

Thats good news at least u can relax a bit now :)


----------



## KBrain3377

2have4kids said:


> Hi june moms, please take me off the list, we lost our baby 2 nights ago. I'm wishing you all the best for June.

So sorry!!!:hugs:


----------



## Carly.C

2have4kids said:


> Hi june moms, please take me off the list, we lost our baby 2 nights ago. I'm wishing you all the best for June.

So sorry to hear this. Hope to see you back in 1st Tri soon xxxxx


----------



## Lilyandbump

Medzi said:


> Lilyandbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> Increased bowel movement? I wish..... I'm totally the opposite, having IBS anyway I'm normally a bit sluggish but not one movement in 6days, my stomach is agony not to mention rock hard!! All bran is my new best friend!!
> 
> The folic acid did that to me at first. I found eating home-made leek, potato and broccoli soup worked like a charm!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds soo yummy. Would love the recipe if you can share :)Click to expand...

Of course! Here goes:

Ingredients:
2 leeks
2 big potatoes
As much broccoli (or any other root veg) as you like! 
Heaped tbsp marg/butter
1-2 pints of chicken/veg stock made with stock cubes.
Black pepper for seasoning.

Method:
Melt the margarine or butter in a sauce pan. Meanwhile, chop up the leeks fairly finely. Once chopped, put the leeks in the melted butter on a medium heat and cook until soft, stirring every now and then so they don't stick to the bottom of the pan.

While they're cooking, boil the kettle and make a 1-2 pints (depending on how thick you like your soup) of chicken or veggie stock with boiling water and stock cubes. Stir and set this to one side for a sec.

While the leeks continue to soften, peel the potatoes and chop them into smallish cubes. Then chop up the broccoli into small florets.

Put the chopped potatoes, broccoli and chicken/veg stock into the pan with the softened leeks and boil everything up slowly for about 20 -25 mins. Season with quite a lot of black pepper. If it looks too thick, add some more water (add another stock cube to the extra water if you like salty soup).

It&#8217;s cooked when the potatoes and broccoli are soft. Take it off the boil and whizz it all up in a food processor till smooth.

This recipe will feed at least 4 people or one hungry pregnant lady for 2-3 meals in the week. Keep it in the fridge and reheat thoroughly when you feel hungry or need to get your bowels moving!

Hope you enjoy it xxx


----------



## shellgirl

Mellie1988 said:


> Well dr doesn't think I have chicken pox, yay! Altho he said because I've been in contact recently that he will send a blood sample of to check for immunity, if I haven't got the immunity then he will give me an injection to strengthen immune system!
> 
> So looks like I'm all clear, had to have my bloods taken again tho, 2nd time this week :cry: lol! DS was with me and called the dr naughty for making me bleed :rofl: then tried to kiss him as we was leaving :lol: strange child!!!
> 
> X

YAY! That's such GREAT news! Hope whatever it is clears up soon. You gotta love the little ones and their honesty!


----------



## nessaw

good news mellie.x


----------



## angel2010

2have4kids said:


> Hi june moms, please take me off the list, we lost our baby 2 nights ago. I'm wishing you all the best for June.

I'm sorry:hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

smiffy--- sorry :dohh: I don't know what made me think you were new and I didn't have you yet.

annette- gl with the scan, let me know :)

lilyandbump-- I'll wait for a date :)

2have4kids-- hugs and love. :cry:


----------



## StefNJunk

Private scan on Saturday. So excited! Not a dating scan or anything fancy, just a normal scan with a couple pictures, just couldn't wait any longer to see the little peanut!


----------



## Lisasmith

Lilyandbump said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilyandbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> Increased bowel movement? I wish..... I'm totally the opposite, having IBS anyway I'm normally a bit sluggish but not one movement in 6days, my stomach is agony not to mention rock hard!! All bran is my new best friend!!
> 
> The folic acid did that to me at first. I found eating home-made leek, potato and broccoli soup worked like a charm!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds soo yummy. Would love the recipe if you can share :)Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! Here goes:
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 leeks
> 2 big potatoes
> As much broccoli (or any other root veg) as you like!
> Heaped tbsp marg/butter
> 1-2 pints of chicken/veg stock made with stock cubes.
> Black pepper for seasoning.
> 
> Method:
> Melt the margarine or butter in a sauce pan. Meanwhile, chop up the leeks fairly finely. Once chopped, put the leeks in the melted butter on a medium heat and cook until soft, stirring every now and then so they don't stick to the bottom of the pan.
> 
> While they're cooking, boil the kettle and make a 1-2 pints (depending on how thick you like your soup) of chicken or veggie stock with boiling water and stock cubes. Stir and set this to one side for a sec.
> 
> While the leeks continue to soften, peel the potatoes and chop them into smallish cubes. Then chop up the broccoli into small florets.
> 
> Put the chopped potatoes, broccoli and chicken/veg stock into the pan with the softened leeks and boil everything up slowly for about 20 -25 mins. Season with quite a lot of black pepper. If it looks too thick, add some more water (add another stock cube to the extra water if you like salty soup).
> 
> Its cooked when the potatoes and broccoli are soft. Take it off the boil and whizz it all up in a food processor till smooth.
> 
> This recipe will feed at least 4 people or one hungry pregnant lady for 2-3 meals in the week. Keep it in the fridge and reheat thoroughly when you feel hungry or need to get your bowels moving!
> 
> Hope you enjoy it xxxClick to expand...

That sounds amazing


----------



## Medzi

Thanks for the recipe! I'm going to make it this weekend!

AFM - I've had some brown spotting lately. I was very very scared as I had a miscarriage and it started that way. They checked by betas and they went from 29,000 to 49,000 in a few days so they were happy and the spotting had stopped. I had a bit more yesterday so they sent me for an early ultrasound just to check everything. Just got home and everything looked great! I'm measuring 7 weeks, 4 days (so only 2 days behind what I thought, but I ovulated late so I'm not surprised by that) and the heartbeat was a very strong 145. We are soo relieved and happy Cubby (what we've been calling the baby!) is doing great so far!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats on the scan! Spotting is scary but can be totally normal. I'm one of the unlucky ones who gets it all the time. Had it for the first 16 weeks in my first pregnancy and I get it now if I walk for over an hour or if I have to strain hard for a stubborn poo :haha:

It's weird because I know I was ok last time so I'm less worried this time around but in the back of my mind it's like.. What if I'm too relaxed and missing signs that something's not right? Hmm. Only 3-4 more weeks til my scan I guess.


----------



## Medzi

CottlestonPie said:


> Congrats on the scan! Spotting is scary but can be totally normal. I'm one of the unlucky ones who gets it all the time. Had it for the first 16 weeks in my first pregnancy and I get it now if I walk for over an hour or if I have to strain hard for a stubborn poo :haha:
> 
> It's weird because I know I was ok last time so I'm less worried this time around but in the back of my mind it's like.. What if I'm too relaxed and missing signs that something's not right? Hmm. Only 3-4 more weeks til my scan I guess.

I'm sure you are fine - especially if you had it last time. And if you feel ok this time, I bet it will be ok. When I miscarried, I just knew deep down something wasn't right. This time I've felt more positive right from the start, but the spotting worried me a lot. Your scan will be here soon!!


----------



## Krm2934

Hey girls just wanted to let you know I'm out of the race. I was signed up for June 7th. Went for my second ultrasound today and babys heart had stopped at approx 7wks 4days (should be 9 weeks right now and had already seen heartbeat with last ultrasound). Go for a D&C tomorrow. I still feel very blessed for the two I have and I truely and honestly wish all you ladies and H&H 9 months!


----------



## Medzi

I am very sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

I'm so sorry Krm:hugs:


----------



## Krm2934

Thanks ladies. I'm actually doing okay. Don't get me wrong I'm sad & would have def. loved to have this baby, but I had a feeling from day one this was going to happen I even told ultrasound tech before we started today that I dont think there was a heartbeat. I don't think I was ready for another baby quite yet.


----------



## nzjade

2have4kids said:


> Hi june moms, please take me off the list, we lost our baby 2 nights ago. I'm wishing you all the best for June.

So so sorry :hugs: :flow:


----------



## nzjade

Krm2934 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm actually doing okay. Don't get me wrong I'm sad & would have def. loved to have this baby, but I had a feeling from day one this was going to happen I even told ultrasound tech before we started today that I dont think there was a heartbeat. I don't think I was ready for another baby quite yet.

Sorry to hear this Krm, I know what you mean about knowing something was wrong from day 1 - my last pregnancy was the same and also ended in m/c. I think sometimes our psychic abilities (or whatever you want to call it) kick in to protect us and warn us in advance of bad things so we can cope more when they happen. Not sure if that's true, but that's how it seems to me. Good luck xxx :flow: :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Sorry for the newest angels :( my biggest fear is a mmc at my 12 week scan


----------



## Krm2934

nzjade said:


> Krm2934 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm actually doing okay. Don't get me wrong I'm sad & would have def. loved to have this baby, but I had a feeling from day one this was going to happen I even told ultrasound tech before we started today that I dont think there was a heartbeat. I don't think I was ready for another baby quite yet.
> 
> Sorry to hear this Krm, I know what you mean about knowing something was wrong from day 1 - my last pregnancy was the same and also ended in m/c. I think sometimes our psychic abilities (or whatever you want to call it) kick in to protect us and warn us in advance of bad things so we can cope more when they happen. Not sure if that's true, but that's how it seems to me. Good luck xxx :flow: :hugs:Click to expand...

Yea I had zero symptoms this whole time that's why i was so negative this pregnancy. With my first two miscarriages we figure out it was due to low progesterone and we solved it and I had my baby girl Audrie. But this time we're clueless, hopefully the test will give us some answers. (sending tissue out for testing)


----------



## nzjade

Krm2934 said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krm2934 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm actually doing okay. Don't get me wrong I'm sad & would have def. loved to have this baby, but I had a feeling from day one this was going to happen I even told ultrasound tech before we started today that I dont think there was a heartbeat. I don't think I was ready for another baby quite yet.
> 
> Sorry to hear this Krm, I know what you mean about knowing something was wrong from day 1 - my last pregnancy was the same and also ended in m/c. I think sometimes our psychic abilities (or whatever you want to call it) kick in to protect us and warn us in advance of bad things so we can cope more when they happen. Not sure if that's true, but that's how it seems to me. Good luck xxx :flow: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I had zero symptoms this whole time that's why i was so negative this pregnancy. With my first two miscarriages we figure out it was due to low progesterone and we solved it and I had my baby girl Audrie. But this time we're clueless, hopefully the test will give us some answers. (sending tissue out for testing)Click to expand...

That's tough, but hopefully you will get some answers. :flow:


----------



## nzjade

I am so overwhelmed by the generosity of one of my friends - look what she gave me today! Her son has grown out of them. Seriously, there are so many clothes here I will barely have to buy any basics. :flow: :happydance: Of course if I'm having a girl, I'll just re-home the blue stuff :)
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-02 17.42.27.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lisasmith

nzjade said:


> I am so overwhelmed by the generosity of one of my friends - look what she gave me today! Her son has grown out of them. Seriously, there are so many clothes here I will barely have to buy any basics. :flow: :happydance: Of course if I'm having a girl, I'll just re-home the blue stuff :)

Girls are cute in blue :) that's lovely of your friend


----------



## Lisasmith

Krm2934 said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krm2934 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm actually doing okay. Don't get me wrong I'm sad & would have def. loved to have this baby, but I had a feeling from day one this was going to happen I even told ultrasound tech before we started today that I dont think there was a heartbeat. I don't think I was ready for another baby quite yet.
> 
> Sorry to hear this Krm, I know what you mean about knowing something was wrong from day 1 - my last pregnancy was the same and also ended in m/c. I think sometimes our psychic abilities (or whatever you want to call it) kick in to protect us and warn us in advance of bad things so we can cope more when they happen. Not sure if that's true, but that's how it seems to me. Good luck xxx :flow: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I had zero symptoms this whole time that's why i was so negative this pregnancy. With my first two miscarriages we figure out it was due to low progesterone and we solved it and I had my baby girl Audrie. But this time we're clueless, hopefully the test will give us some answers. (sending tissue out for testing)Click to expand...

I'm sorry darling :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

krm so sorry.x


----------



## nessaw

don't normally like olives but am v pleased with this one!got my scan in 9 hours.am terrified.


----------



## nzjade

nessaw said:


> don't normally like olives but am v pleased with this one!got my scan in 9 hours.am terrified.

Good luck - you'll be fine. Is it your first scan for this pregnancy? :flow:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I really need to change my diet. DH told me I'm showing already. Probably because I'm eating too much bread and not drinking enough water so I'm bloating out big time. :dohh:


----------



## nessaw

nzjade yup first everything for me!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Krm, very sorry :hugs:
Nessaw, good luck!


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> I really need to change my diet. DH told me I'm showing already. Probably because I'm eating too much bread and not drinking enough water so I'm bloating out big time. :dohh:

I'm bloated too. The baby only likes carbs. I'm hoping the 2nd try will fix that


----------



## Carly.C

Loving our new name x


----------



## Carly.C

Just got my scan date thru the post. 19th November, I'll be 11 weeks 1day. So excited/nervous. Things seem to be progressing quite fast now x


----------



## nzjade

Carly.C said:


> Loving our new name x

Me too!

P.S. Love the dancing baby in your signature :haha:


----------



## NDH

I have my scan on the 19th too! I'll be 12+1.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oooh cool! Have you already had your booking in appiontment? Mines not til Tuesday. I want my scan date! lol


----------



## Carly.C

CottlestonPie said:


> Oooh cool! Have you already had your booking in appiontment? Mines not til Tuesday. I want my scan date! lol

Yeah,I had mine on Weds. Made it far more real when she was asking where i'd like to give birth etc!! My stomach churned at that point, the thought of giving birth scared me, I know I'm pregnant but wow, I'm having a baby!!! :crib:


----------



## Carly.C

nzjade said:


> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> Loving our new name x
> 
> Me too!
> 
> P.S. Love the dancing baby in your signature :haha:Click to expand...

Thank you! U can steal it too if you want? I copied and pasted it from sum1 elses!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Carly.C

NDH said:


> I have my scan on the 19th too! I'll be 12+1.

So exciting isn't it? I've already had a scan due to an early loss so hoping to see a lot more this time. Wondering also if my dates could change?


----------



## nessaw

just got my 12wk scan date for 26th nov.will be 12+3.


----------



## tashalina

Krm2934 said:


> Hey girls just wanted to let you know I'm out of the race. I was signed up for June 7th. Went for my second ultrasound today and babys heart had stopped at approx 7wks 4days (should be 9 weeks right now and had already seen heartbeat with last ultrasound). Go for a D&C tomorrow. I still feel very blessed for the two I have and I truely and honestly wish all you ladies and H&H 9 months!

So sorry to hear that :hugs: hopefully you can try again when the time is right for u xx



June Jitterbugs has a nice ring to it :happydance:


----------



## Whoopsadaisy

Krm2934 said:


> Hey girls just wanted to let you know I'm out of the race. I was signed up for June 7th. Went for my second ultrasound today and babys heart had stopped at approx 7wks 4days (should be 9 weeks right now and had already seen heartbeat with last ultrasound). Go for a D&C tomorrow. I still feel very blessed for the two I have and I truely and honestly wish all you ladies and H&H 9 months!

So sorry to hear.

Hugs


----------



## xxyjadexx

So sorry to see there are more angels, xxx


----------



## Mizze

:hug: for the angels - im so sorry girls xxx 


I have booked a private scan today :) for 17 November 

Mizze x


----------



## nessaw

any other uk girls 12wk scan letter tell them they have to pay for the picture?can't believe it!!


----------



## shobbs

Apparently I got to pay 10 pound a picture


----------



## Jadey121

Yep we have to pay for pics too! it was £3.50 last time!


----------



## Mellie1988

£5 for my hospital per picture, its always been like that too! I think they do donate some of the money to a charity, or so they say anyway! 

Happy 9 weeks to me today, yay....its actually going quite fast for me so far, does anyone else feel like that? I'm that busy the weeks just roll by lol! 

Still feeling majorly sick and anything I eat repeats on me until I eat again, today I had tuna and sweetcorn jacket potato :sick: all I can taste is tuna!! Oh and I have a majorrr craving for jelly sweets, you know the little 15p packs of eggs, love hearts, toothbrushes etc :lol: 

Hows everyone else feeling?? 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh meant to add also that I got my doppler through the post yesterday....tried it out last night and couldn't find HB....so its gone back in its box to stop me freaking out, will get it out again around 12 weeks I think...probably shouldn't of bought it really! :dohh: 

x


----------



## nessaw

9 wk scan showed empty 5 wk sac.am out.best of luck everyone.x


----------



## Phantom710

I am so sorry Nessaw. I know exactly how you feel :( Best of luck in the future.


----------



## Mizze

nessaw im so sorry hun xxx 

Mizze xx


----------



## Jadey121

So sorry nessaw. xoxox

haha mellie at the sweets! i bought loads of haribos for halloween but only had two knocks at my door so i too have got a lil craving for jelly sweets. Yummy cola bottles!!


----------



## Mellie1988

So sorry Neesaw :( 

x x x


----------



## msp_teen

I'm so sorry Nessaw! I wish you the best of luck in your future pregnancy!


----------



## Medzi

Nessaw I am so sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Sorry nessaw x


----------



## jewelsbaby81

nessaw said:


> 9 wk scan showed empty 5 wk sac.am out.best of luck everyone.x

So sorry Nessaw. :flower: Best of luck to you in your next pregnancy


----------



## angel2010

I'm very sorry Nessaw:hugs:


----------



## jellybean87

I'm so sorry to everyone who has had a loss.

It was about £2 a pic last time I was pregnant. When I was in hospital last week it said £4 but when I asked for a pic she gave me two and didn't charge me.


----------



## jellybean87

I have an appointment with the Obstretic dept on the 16th nov. it's because of some medication I take they want to make sure everything is ok I will be 10+1 by my dates and 11+1 by lmp. Not sure if I will get a normal 12 week scan aswell


----------



## autigers55

Sorry to those with recent losses! :hugs:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

nessaw said:


> any other uk girls 12wk scan letter tell them they have to pay for the picture?can't believe it!!

We get one free one, extras are £5


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

nessaw said:


> 9 wk scan showed empty 5 wk sac.am out.best of luck everyone.x

Awww no, I'm so sorry :( how are you feeling? 
I went through similar with my first pregnancy, it's a tough time.
I hope you are ok x


----------



## nessaw

thanks girls for ur thoughts.i have to have another us in a wk to see if any change which is highly unlikely.then either wait to miscarry or take some pills.am devastated.i wish u all well.x


----------



## greenlady

I'm so sorry nessaw and everyone who has had a loss :hugs:


----------



## StefNJunk

I think OH is excited about the ultrasound and getting to see the heartbeat. He lifted up my shirt and said, "So if I put my head there, will I hear a heartbeat?" Awww.


----------



## Carly.C

nessaw said:


> 9 wk scan showed empty 5 wk sac.am out.best of luck everyone.x

So sorry you have to go throught this. Its never easy, time is a great healer but you'll never forget. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Logan's Mum

nessaw said:


> thanks girls for ur thoughts.i have to have another us in a wk to see if any change which is highly unlikely.then either wait to miscarry or take some pills.am devastated.i wish u all well.x

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Carly.C said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> Loving our new name x
> 
> Me too!
> 
> P.S. Love the dancing baby in your signature :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! U can steal it too if you want? I copied and pasted it from sum1 elses!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Maybe we should make the dancing baby part of a logo for our group perhaps? :thumbup: It would be neat to have some sort of logo anyway, I like to look part of a group :blush:


----------



## Krm2934

Just wanted to let you girls know my D&C went extremely well and I have very minimal bleeding and little to no pain. I feel alot better having this over with and thanks for the support. I wish all you ladies the best. :hugs:


----------



## nzjade

Krm2934 said:


> Just wanted to let you girls know my D&C went extremely well and I have very minimal bleeding and little to no pain. I feel alot better having this over with and thanks for the support. I wish all you ladies the best. :hugs:

So glad to hear your D&C went well with no complications. All the best for your recovery, make sure you take it easy over the next few weeks and months xxx :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Krm2934 said:


> Just wanted to let you girls know my D&C went extremely well and I have very minimal bleeding and little to no pain. I feel alot better having this over with and thanks for the support. I wish all you ladies the best. :hugs:

Glad to hear it. Good luck with any future pregnancies.


----------



## Mizze

Krm2934 said:


> Just wanted to let you girls know my D&C went extremely well and I have very minimal bleeding and little to no pain. I feel alot better having this over with and thanks for the support. I wish all you ladies the best. :hugs:

:hugs: I felt like this after mine - wishing you all the best for the future hun xxx

Mizze xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Anyone felt like their lower tummy is all bruised?? I feel like I've done 50 sit ups, obviously I haven't! Do you reckon it's down to stretching down there?? 

X


----------



## Mizze

Yes I got that for a couple of weeks - especially if id eaten in the eveing - id go to bed feeling as though id been kicked! I think its your body getting itself ready for the big expand!

Mizze x


----------



## shobbs

Found one of the babies heartbeats today on my Doppler just got to find the other ones later on :)


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Aww lovely :) my friend has my Doppler and I don't want to ask her for it because she'll just know I'm preg!


----------



## lili24

Big hugs to Nessaw and krm :hugs:

Mellie my belly feels exactly the same xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mine feels like this sometimes too! and if i sneeze i get the growing pains. i dont remember them this early with my first but then again i know more of whats going on this time. on another note ms is killing me. past two nights i have felt so completely sick! other than that just counting down the days till our first scan! only 25 more to go :) hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## StefNJunk

Private scan in 4 hours... nervous and excited! Considering what little water makes me need to pee, I'm not looking forward to 24-32 ounces in an hour!


----------



## vegasbaby

StefNJunk said:


> Private scan in 4 hours... nervous and excited! Considering what little water makes me need to pee, I'm not looking forward to 24-32 ounces in an hour!

Good luck with your scan. They actually asked me to go pee before my scan and didn't tell me to drink anything before hand. Like you I can't hold water for more than a few minutes. Do you think your scan is an internal one or on top of the tummy? Mine was an internal (which I hate), but maybe you don't need the water if they are closer to the source :haha:


----------



## StefNJunk

It's on top of the tummy. I'm hoping it's not too early for it, but they start them at 8 weeks, and since I'm just shy of 8, it should be ok... I hate internals, too!


----------



## Mellie1988

9 days until my first scan, excited but nervous at the same time, I just pray everything is okay! 

X


----------



## shobbs

They asked me for a full bladder then when I got there to empty it, I didn't mind as I thought I may have an accident whilst led on the bed, I dont mind internals at least you get a clearer picture


----------



## StefNJunk

This place only does elective ultrasounds, so I don't think they even do internals. 

I just measured out 32 ounces of water. I want to pee just looking at it! :roll:


----------



## angel2010

I had some bleeding this morning. No cramping, but I did have one sharp pain before I had a bowel movement. It was kind of like fertile mucus, stretchy. I called my dr and he said there isn't really anything that can be done, so try to rest and if it is still going on Monday, to call them to come in.


----------



## Medzi

Is there still blood? I hope it stops if so! :hugs: Rest and try not to worry.


----------



## angel2010

Not anymore. It was only the one time when I wiped. There is still some up by my cervix though. But it only seems like "leftovers".


----------



## Medzi

Aw, I wouldn't worry. I was having some spotting for a few days earlier this week and last weekend (though it was brown). Had an ultrasound on Thursday and everything was just fine :)


----------



## lili24

Hope all is okay Angel, it's good that it has stopped and was only once x


----------



## Mellie1988

I had the same last week, angel, hope everything is okay, have a nice restful day/evening and see how you go! 

X x


----------



## Lisasmith

Rest up angel <3 thinking of you


----------



## littlemiss84

angel2010 said:


> Not anymore. It was only the one time when I wiped. There is still some up by my cervix though. But it only seems like "leftovers".

It's a good sign that it has stopped. I had a bit of spotting a few weeks ago that lasted a few days and it was fine. Rest up, hopefully everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## tashalina

angel2010 said:


> I had some bleeding this morning. No cramping, but I did have one sharp pain before I had a bowel movement. It was kind of like fertile mucus, stretchy. I called my dr and he said there isn't really anything that can be done, so try to rest and if it is still going on Monday, to call them to come in.

How are u today angel? x :hugs:


----------



## Anidae

Hi All,

Pls can I join you! I'm due on June 10th with twins! So excited xx


----------



## Pensivedore

Hi everyone :D


----------



## Medzi

StefNJunk - I hope your scan went well yesterday!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Anidae said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pls can I join you! I'm due on June 10th with twins! So excited xx

Huge congrats on twins amazing! I'm due 8th but I know I O,d late so it's more likely 10th xxx welcome x


----------



## tashalina

Anidae said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pls can I join you! I'm due on June 10th with twins! So excited xx

wow congrats, there seems to be a few sets of twins due in june :)

Do they run in your family? Hubby keeps saying he thinks ill be having twins haha.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Anidae said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pls can I join you! I'm due on June 10th with twins! So excited xx

I am due June 2nd with twins.  congrats


----------



## Mellie1988

Anidae said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pls can I join you! I'm due on June 10th with twins! So excited xx

Welcome and congrats on ur twins, how exciting!!! 

X


----------



## tag74

Hi Phantom, would you mind adding me to June 6? :)

Thanks! :hugs:

Sorry for the losses I just read about. :nope: xo


----------



## angel2010

tashalina said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> I had some bleeding this morning. No cramping, but I did have one sharp pain before I had a bowel movement. It was kind of like fertile mucus, stretchy. I called my dr and he said there isn't really anything that can be done, so try to rest and if it is still going on Monday, to call them to come in.
> 
> How are u today angel? x :hugs:Click to expand...

No more bleeding. I had light intermittent cramping all yesterday and last night. I am going to call the dr tomorrow and get a scan for reassurance. 

Thanks for all the caring words ladies.


----------



## jen1019

angel2010 said:


> tashalina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> I had some bleeding this morning. No cramping, but I did have one sharp pain before I had a bowel movement. It was kind of like fertile mucus, stretchy. I called my dr and he said there isn't really anything that can be done, so try to rest and if it is still going on Monday, to call them to come in.
> 
> How are u today angel? x :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No more bleeding. I had light intermittent cramping all yesterday and last night. I am going to call the dr tomorrow and get a scan for reassurance.
> 
> Thanks for all the caring words ladies.Click to expand...


Hi Angel, seems like we are in the same boat. I had a small amount of spotting yesterday morning, but know that one way or the other there is nothing that I can do. Trying not to stress myself out over it, just going to try taking it easy. I have an appointment scheduled with my FS on Thursday, so I'll know more after the appointment. After my appointment I'll post my EDD, but I think somewhere between June 27-30 :)


----------



## Lisasmith

tag74 said:


> Hi Phantom, would you mind adding me to June 6? :)
> 
> Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for the losses I just read about. :nope: xo

Hello you :)


----------



## Kendi

Hi all, had some blood stained discharge a week ago (monday 29th) at 9w 2day, the gyna asked to rush to the clinic which i did and he put me on progesterone supp after hearing the heartbeat on doppler..hearting the heart beat was an amazing feeling.....had a scan on 9w 5d on thur 1st and the baby looked healthy with a 170bpm heartbeat....The spotting looks common with mny of us, lets relax, take it easy and pray for the best. 
 
Question: Does anyone experience dull lower abdomen cramping thats on and off but comes quite often?....Its not UTI, i did a urine test on 1st and it was clean.


----------



## Jadey121

im sure everything will be fine angel. xx

I feel ugh this morning! just about to set off from work my work mates will guess about my pregnancy soon as my bloat is getting sooo bad! Its really uncomfortable :-\ doesnt help that in my work trousers i look about 6 months gone lol! Think i need to do a pic later!


----------



## OmiOmen

Angel2010, sorry to hear about the light bleeding but I am glad it has stopped now. I hope that your doctor is helpful when you call up. :flower:


----------



## Logan's Mum

angel2010 said:


> tashalina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> I had some bleeding this morning. No cramping, but I did have one sharp pain before I had a bowel movement. It was kind of like fertile mucus, stretchy. I called my dr and he said there isn't really anything that can be done, so try to rest and if it is still going on Monday, to call them to come in.
> 
> How are u today angel? x :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No more bleeding. I had light intermittent cramping all yesterday and last night. I am going to call the dr tomorrow and get a scan for reassurance.
> 
> Thanks for all the caring words ladies.Click to expand...

Hope your scan goes well :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

Let us know how you go angel xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

You know what's awful? Throwing up half way through eating with no warning :/


----------



## Logan's Mum

Wow, we seem to have a lot of twins in this group, congrats! Theres a huge number of people in my office at work who have twins, hoping its not something in the water..... :haha:

Ive got my booking in appointment with the MW today, they do house visits and will be here between 1-3pm. eek! Frantically tidying the flat, well, after procrastinating on here :rofl: The only thing I am worried about is if they ask about mental health issues in my family, as my Mum has several problems and is permanently off work for it. I am nervous in case they think I am more likely to get PND? This sounds daft as I know mental health issues are not genetic but the likelihood of you having them if one of your parents has them is probably greater. Ah well, I didnt have PND with Logan so at least I can say that if they ask. 
:flower:


----------



## Mellie1988

Good luck angel, hope u get a reassurance scan soon and everything is okay! 

Hope MW appt goes well LogansMum! 

AFM I've rang in work today, had a crappy weekend and feel awful, finally fell asleep last night at 3am and DS was up at 5,6 and then up for the day at 7....DD has gone to school and DS gone to nursery today so I have a nice relaxed day planned with a lot of sleeping!! 

Also it's mine and OHs anniversary today :cloud9: 7 years today!! Wanted to go out and celebrate but we have decided we are going to buy some small fireworks to have in the garden with the LOs then snuggle up and watch a film! 

Finally, 1 week today till scan, eeek excited!!! 

X


----------



## shobbs

Hey ladies hope your all well

Well sickness has died down now which I'm so happy about, still get very tired etc 

Also I found both babies heartbeats on my Doppler over the weekend I'm so happy :)


----------



## tashalina

well back to doing the school run today, felt very :sick: first thing but the fresh air did me good. Soooo tired today, will definitely be putting DD for a nap later before we have to fetch DS lol


----------



## Logan's Mum

Think MW is sitting in her car outside as shes early. ARGH! :wacko: Maybe I should bribe her in with a Mcvities Digestive :haha:


----------



## tashalina

Hope all goes well with the midwife and the biscuits haha...I want a chocolate digestive now!! ;)


----------



## Logan's Mum

False alarm! person got out of the car and so far no-one has knocked on the door :rofl:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck with the midwife! I havent found a babysitter for DS yet so he might be coming to my booking in appointment with me, eek!


----------



## Logan's Mum

CottlestonPie said:


> Good luck with the midwife! I havent found a babysitter for DS yet so he might be coming to my booking in appointment with me, eek!

My LO goes nursery in the week anyway (me and OH work full time) so it was all right, otherwise I would use the TV as a means of keeping him in one place, and so he wouldnt be inclined to constantly ask "what you doin?" :haha: Ive cleaned the flat in the time Logans been at nursery and now, so its good hes there otherwise I can never find the time to clean! 
How far along are you? I told my best friend this weekend and she said "ooo its still early", Im 8-9 weeks which I thought would be all right to tell her but maybe it was too soon to tell someone :shrug:


----------



## CottlestonPie

You're lucky you get a home visit! I have to walk down to my local sure start for my booking in... Which means Toby doesn't have his toys or telly to keep him amused. Should be fun :dohh:

I'm 9ish weeks. I've told parents and DHs boss and almost told others but I'm determined to wait til the 12 week scan before telling anyone else... I'm going to buy Toby a t-shirt saying something like "only child: expires June 2013" and see how long it takes people to realise :haha:


----------



## angel2010

Lisasmith said:


> You know what's awful? Throwing up half way through eating with no warning :/

Yep, that would be awful:nope:


----------



## StefNJunk

Medzi said:


> StefNJunk - I hope your scan went well yesterday!

It went great, thanks! Hadn't had a chance to come on since then, but it was awesome.

Measurements are saying 2 days behind my dates, but well within the right range, heartbeat is at 156, and we got to hear it! I wasn't expecting that. If I wasn't about to pee myself on the table I would've cried. 

https://i.imgur.com/WMzAn.jpg


----------



## Logan's Mum

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm 9ish weeks. I've told parents and DHs boss and almost told others but I'm determined to wait til the 12 week scan before telling anyone else... I'm going to buy Toby a t-shirt saying something like "only child: expires June 2013" and see how long it takes people to realise :haha:

Thats genius! :haha: 

Appointment went well, the blood test hurt a hell of a lot more than when I donate blood, so will be expecting sympathy from OH later :winkwink: My sons nursery keep losing his gloves so am going on a mission to find him some and keep them at home so nursery cant lose em :dohh: 

Midwife has given me a due date of 7th June, Logan was 2 days out on his (although waters broke on due date) so reckon this date is quite a safe bet, if the front page could be updated? :flower: 

StefNJunk, thats a lovely scan pic :flower:


----------



## StefNJunk

Logan's Mum, can't wait for one where there's more than just baby blob to see! :)

So I'm wondering... The scan set an EDD of June 6/18, but based on my LMP, it's 6/17, and based on my actual day of ovulation it's 6/16. I won't have an ultrasound with my doc for a bit (this one was through a private scanning place), but I'm really curious as to what they'll say my due date is - will they go on my LMP, ovulation, or what they see in a scan?


----------



## tashalina

Im going to have to take my daughter aged 2 to my appointment! not good as she cries everytime I take her into the docs lol.

Might get her a 'Im the big sister' Tshirt and see if anyone notices lol


----------



## shobbs

Hey ladies had my MW appointment today went through everything that could relate to pregnancy, I've also been referred to the OB as they'll need to keep an extra eye on the twins, will et an appointment through ASAP plus I get my dating scan in 2 weeks soooo excited xx


----------



## tashalina

shobbs said:


> Hey ladies had my MW appointment today went through everything that could relate to pregnancy, I've also been referred to the OB as they'll need to keep an extra eye on the twins, will et an appointment through ASAP plus I get my dating scan in 2 weeks soooo excited xx

glad it went well..bet you cant wait for your scan :happydance: Hoping ill get a date for mine when I go to see MW on Thurs :)


----------



## vegasbaby

StefNJunk said:


> Logan's Mum, can't wait for one where there's more than just baby blob to see! :)
> 
> So I'm wondering... The scan set an EDD of June 6/18, but based on my LMP, it's 6/17, and based on my actual day of ovulation it's 6/16. I won't have an ultrasound with my doc for a bit (this one was through a private scanning place), but I'm really curious as to what they'll say my due date is - will they go on my LMP, ovulation, or what they see in a scan?

Stef: My doctor is going with the date based on how the baby measured at the eight week ultrasound even thought baby measured a full week behind the date I ovulated (I absolutely know the day I ovulated). Regardless, I am keeping my ticker with the original date. If you are only off a day or two then maybe your doctor will keep the original date. Glad you got to see your little bean. He/she looks perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Pensivedore

Had my early scan today and everything seems fine- relived isn't the word!


----------



## StefNJunk

vegasbaby said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> Logan's Mum, can't wait for one where there's more than just baby blob to see! :)
> 
> So I'm wondering... The scan set an EDD of June 6/18, but based on my LMP, it's 6/17, and based on my actual day of ovulation it's 6/16. I won't have an ultrasound with my doc for a bit (this one was through a private scanning place), but I'm really curious as to what they'll say my due date is - will they go on my LMP, ovulation, or what they see in a scan?
> 
> Stef: My doctor is going with the date based on how the baby measured at the eight week ultrasound even thought baby measured a full week behind the date I ovulated (I absolutely know the day I ovulated). Regardless, I am keeping my ticker with the original date. If you are only off a day or two then maybe your doctor will keep the original date. Glad you got to see your little bean. He/she looks perfect :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks vegasbaby! :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Have my third US tomorrow. Cant wait to see my little babies again!! Also excited that DH will finally be able to attend this appt and see the babies too!!! Anyone else with scans this week?


----------



## Phantom710

List Updated.

Hug and Love xx


----------



## jen1019

tashalina said:


> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies had my MW appointment today went through everything that could relate to pregnancy, I've also been referred to the OB as they'll need to keep an extra eye on the twins, will et an appointment through ASAP plus I get my dating scan in 2 weeks soooo excited xx
> 
> glad it went well..bet you cant wait for your scan :happydance: Hoping ill get a date for mine when I go to see MW on Thurs :)Click to expand...

I also go on Thursday of this week for an appointment with my FS. When I go from our IUI date I get 6/27 but from LMP it's 6/30. I'm hoping he'll give us our EDD, but I don't know if it's too early.



Pensivedore said:


> Had my early scan today and everything seems fine- relived isn't the word!

So happy that everything looks good! :hugs:


----------



## KBrain3377

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Have my third US tomorrow. Cant wait to see my little babies again!! Also excited that DH will finally be able to attend this appt and see the babies too!!! Anyone else with scans this week?

Yes, I have my 8 week scan this Friday!!! So excited, but nervous too! I will be 8 weeks 1 day.


----------



## KBrain3377

StefNJunk said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> StefNJunk - I hope your scan went well yesterday!
> 
> It went great, thanks! Hadn't had a chance to come on since then, but it was awesome.
> 
> Measurements are saying 2 days behind my dates, but well within the right range, heartbeat is at 156, and we got to hear it! I wasn't expecting that. If I wasn't about to pee myself on the table I would've cried.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/WMzAn.jpgClick to expand...

Hi Stef - Your scan looks awesome! I will have mine this Friday when I will also be 8+1, I hope mine will be as detailed as yours! So far all I've been able to see is a blob. 
BTW, I see you're from around St. Louis, I went to Wash U undergrad.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

KBrain3377 said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> Have my third US tomorrow. Cant wait to see my little babies again!! Also excited that DH will finally be able to attend this appt and see the babies too!!! Anyone else with scans this week?
> 
> Yes, I have my 8 week scan this Friday!!! So excited, but nervous too! I will be 8 weeks 1 day.Click to expand...

Ha! I am always nervous too!! I think thats normal.


----------



## StefNJunk

KBrain, Thanks! The scan was actually on Saturday, at 7+6, can't wait to see one further along!

Yeah I moved to North County from Connecticut in 2002, just moved about 25 minutes south of the city in April. We're trying to move to the St. Charles / St. Peters area before the baby comes, though.

Good luck with your scan Friday, be sure to post a pic!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Check out the new siggie :smug: although the other 2 dont seem to be loading...


----------



## Mellie1988

What a cute little u/s pic Stef! 

X


----------



## Medzi

So happy to hear Stef! I was a tad worried when you were missing for a few days. 

I might have another scan on Friday. I'll find out on Wednesday. It was supposed to be my first but had one earlier due to the brown spotting I was having. So I'll say I want to go but they might not see it as necessary. Either way I'll have my 11-13 week one the end of Nov/early Dec so not too long of a wait :)


----------



## StefNJunk

Thanks Mellie!!

Medzi, I would be all about another scan if I could! I'm very impatient, lol. I'm already debating if I want to attempt a very early private gender scan at 14+6 (12/22) and hope we can see something for an Xmas present. Have a feeling we wouldn't be able to tell... hoping that feeling changes!

Hopefully they'll let you go Friday if you want to!


----------



## Medzi

Yeah - we will see! I would love to go again! I'll make that clear and see what they think. Its not like they have to make room for me, the appointment is already made...

An early gender scan would be so fun before Christmas! We have decided to stay team yellow.


----------



## Lisaloo82

shobbs said:


> Hey ladies hope your all well
> 
> Well sickness has died down now which I'm so happy about, still get very tired etc
> 
> Also I found both babies heartbeats on my Doppler over the weekend I'm so happy :)

Fab news huni. Did it take u long to find hb? I've just bought an angelsounds Doppler, the one with LCD display but wasn't sure it I could use it yet (well when it finally arrives in the post that is) xx


----------



## danielle1984

Sadly I'm just having my next scan in January. She wants me to wait at 20 weeks since we do want to know the gender of the baby. I was hoping for one just before Christmas since we are flying home for Christmas. Maybe I can ask her at my next visit.


----------



## danielle1984

Medzi said:


> Yeah - we will see! I would love to go again! I'll make that clear and see what they think. Its not like they have to make room for me, the appointment is already made...
> 
> An early gender scan would be so fun before Christmas! We have decided to stay team yellow.

Post a picture of your scan! I want to see your little bean Medzi :happydance:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

10 Week scan in the morning and I am so nervous saw a heartbeat at 7 weeks you would think id be feeling fine but i'm not i'm terrified. I have been trying to find a heartbeat the last few days as its my third and I figured I might have luck found my son at 10 weeks but no such luck.


----------



## Medzi

danielle1984 said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Yeah - we will see! I would love to go again! I'll make that clear and see what they think. Its not like they have to make room for me, the appointment is already made...
> 
> An early gender scan would be so fun before Christmas! We have decided to stay team yellow.
> 
> Post a picture of your scan! I want to see your little bean Medzi :happydance:Click to expand...

Aw, we didn't get a picture :( Maybe I can get one if I get to go on Friday and if not, for sure at the one around 12 weeks :) Are you not having the NT scan done? She didn't at least offer it if you did want it?


----------



## Medzi

USAF_WIFE said:


> 10 Week scan in the morning and I am so nervous saw a heartbeat at 7 weeks you would think id be feeling fine but i'm not i'm terrified. I have been trying to find a heartbeat the last few days as its my third and I figured I might have luck found my son at 10 weeks but no such luck.

I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

Medzi said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Yeah - we will see! I would love to go again! I'll make that clear and see what they think. Its not like they have to make room for me, the appointment is already made...
> 
> An early gender scan would be so fun before Christmas! We have decided to stay team yellow.
> 
> Post a picture of your scan! I want to see your little bean Medzi :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, we didn't get a picture :( Maybe I can get one if I get to go on Friday and if not, for sure at the one around 12 weeks :) Are you not having the NT scan done? She didn't at least offer it if you did want it?Click to expand...

well I guess I'm doing something different. She offer me to get blood test done first, it will tell me if I'm a low or high risk. And then they will do a scan. I guess it's different here. It's called a Prenatal maternal serum screening where they check for possible chromosome abnormalities. If the blood test can tell me I'm a low risk, then I'll be happy and won't need a scan.


----------



## Medzi

danielle1984 said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Yeah - we will see! I would love to go again! I'll make that clear and see what they think. Its not like they have to make room for me, the appointment is already made...
> 
> An early gender scan would be so fun before Christmas! We have decided to stay team yellow.
> 
> Post a picture of your scan! I want to see your little bean Medzi :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, we didn't get a picture :( Maybe I can get one if I get to go on Friday and if not, for sure at the one around 12 weeks :) Are you not having the NT scan done? She didn't at least offer it if you did want it?Click to expand...
> 
> well I guess I'm doing something different. She offer me to get blood test done first, it will tell me if I'm a low or high risk. And then they will do a scan. I guess it's different here. It's called a Prenatal maternal serum screening where they check for possible chromosome abnormalities. If the blood test can tell me I'm a low risk, then I'll be happy and won't need a scan.Click to expand...

Oh I see. You do both blood and scan here. Interesting we are not far from each other and lots of differences!


----------



## angel2010

USAF_WIFE said:


> 10 Week scan in the morning and I am so nervous saw a heartbeat at 7 weeks you would think id be feeling fine but i'm not i'm terrified. I have been trying to find a heartbeat the last few days as its my third and I figured I might have luck found my son at 10 weeks but no such luck.

Good luck at your scan today, I am sure everything will be fine!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Had a scan yesterday, the Dr told me there was a strong HB but I didn't get to hear it, she didn't even let me see the screen while she was doing the scan :-( 
I can't believe I'm ten weeks on Thursday! That's a quarter of the way through! Scary how time flys! 
I thought my morning sickness had gone but it was back today with a vengeance! My little boy then decided today was the day to start playing up! 
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## StefNJunk

So comparing a pic of my tummy from 4w and 8w I realized why most of my pants no longer fit already. 

https://i.imgur.com/owqB1.jpg?1


----------



## shobbs

Lisaloo82 said:


> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies hope your all well
> 
> Well sickness has died down now which I'm so happy about, still get very tired etc
> 
> Also I found both babies heartbeats on my Doppler over the weekend I'm so happy :)
> 
> Fab news huni. Did it take u long to find hb? I've just bought an angelsounds Doppler, the one with LCD display but wasn't sure it I could use it yet (well when it finally arrives in the post that is) xxClick to expand...


The first day I didn't find it at all, tried with a full bladder etc. but found them the next morning with no bloat and an empty bladder, was such a relief I've checked every day for the past week :6


----------



## shobbs

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Have my third US tomorrow. Cant wait to see my little babies again!! Also excited that DH will finally be able to attend this appt and see the babies too!!! Anyone else with scans this week?

How did you get on??


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks shobbs. It came this morning. I had a go for 5 mins but was In A rush so didn't find it but Had another go tonight and managed to find it for about 10 seconds. It was definitely the babys heartbeat as it was that galloping horses sound. So chuffed amazing x


----------



## jewelsbaby81

shobbs said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> Have my third US tomorrow. Cant wait to see my little babies again!! Also excited that DH will finally be able to attend this appt and see the babies too!!! Anyone else with scans this week?
> 
> How did you get on??Click to expand...

My appt is at 1230! I've got about 50mins to go!!! Can't wait. Getting so excited and nervous!


----------



## angel2010

jewelsbaby81 said:


> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> Have my third US tomorrow. Cant wait to see my little babies again!! Also excited that DH will finally be able to attend this appt and see the babies too!!! Anyone else with scans this week?
> 
> How did you get on??Click to expand...
> 
> My appt is at 1230! I've got about 50mins to go!!! Can't wait. Getting so excited and nervous!Click to expand...

Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## angel2010

Lisaloo82 said:


> Thanks shobbs. It came this morning. I had a go for 5 mins but was In A rush so didn't find it but Had another go tonight and managed to find it for about 10 seconds. It was definitely the babys heartbeat as it was that galloping horses sound. So chuffed amazing x

That is awesome!


----------



## angel2010

StefNJunk said:


> So comparing a pic of my tummy from 4w and 8w I realized why most of my pants no longer fit already.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/owqB1.jpg?1

Nice little bump!


----------



## angel2010

xxyjadexx said:


> Had a scan yesterday, the Dr told me there was a strong HB but I didn't get to hear it, she didn't even let me see the screen while she was doing the scan :-(
> I can't believe I'm ten weeks on Thursday! That's a quarter of the way through! Scary how time flys!
> I thought my morning sickness had gone but it was back today with a vengeance! My little boy then decided today was the day to start playing up!
> Hope everyone is well!

That stinks that you didn't get to see it, but I am glad it went well.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Gummy bear is doing fine measuring a day behind but heard its heartbeat and watched it dance abit. I was supposed to be 9 +6 apparently today and im 9 +5. I need a more accurate ticker.


----------



## angel2010

Great news!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

DH and I got to see our little beans today!!! OMG they are amazing!!! Kicking and moving all around. It was so awesome to see them so much bigger than just 2 weeks ago!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121106_141423.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## angel2010

Amazing pics!


----------



## Medzi

I'm happy to hear about all the scans :) Great news!


----------



## snuggles82

jewelsbaby81 said:


> DH and I got to see our little beans today!!! OMG they are amazing!!! Kicking and moving all around. It was so awesome to see them so much bigger than just 2 weeks ago!!

I have to say how jealous I am that you get to see your little beans so often!!. LOL. But i'm glad they are doing great. That's great news!


----------



## msp_teen

Congrats on all the great ultrasounds ladies!!

Also had mine today and baby is doing great! I saw my little pumpkins heart beating away, I'm due June 14 but measuring June 13 he decided to just keep my due date according to my LMP! I'm so excited and happy! My OB also said I'm a great VBAC candidate so that's what we're shooting for!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lisaloo82

Gorgeous scan pics. Here's the recording of hb I got tonight on my Doppler. Very quiet but there. Comes around 4-5 seconds in

https://i1245.photobucket.com/album...99-B6B8-85B3E736CA33-179-0000001CA33F694C.mp4


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats on all the lovely scan pics! 

Had my booking in appointment with the midwife today. She was running a little bit late so I saw the couple who were booking in before me. It was a guy I used to work with and his girlfriend! What are the chances! So I figured we must be due around the same time and we've sworn each other to secrecy as neither of us have announced yet. Seeeriously fighting the urge to Facebook message him and get all excited lol


----------



## tartlet

Hey girls! Tomorrow is a big day for me - I have my first ultrasound and will hopefully get a good look at my lil nugget! I also have my OB physical, but they'll do the U/S first. Hopefully I'll have a more accurate due date tomorrow since I think I probably ov'd late. Hope to have a pic for y'all tomorrow!


----------



## KBrain3377

How do you ladies feel about all the pregnancy don't, are you following them for the most part? For me, I really think that a lot of them are crap, and I really don't buy into very many of them. I do very much subscribe to the notion of everything in moderation, but I think that's true for everything in life, not just in pregnancy. Hence, I still start my day w/my cup of coffee, today I had a lunch sandwich with some deli meats, and tonight I'm having sushi for dinner with a tiny glass of wine (I do measure out 3 oz, and limit it to two or three times a week :winkwink:). It does really bother me when badly-conducted studies get hyped up and added on to the ever-growing list of "don'ts", and suddenly, everyone just adopts them as if they are fact. I think common sense has sadly escaped us, and has been replaced by alarmist and insecurity-exploiting media. :wacko:


----------



## angel2010

I still allow myslef 1-2 caffeinated beverages a day and I still have the occasional deli meat sandwich. I will not eat any sushi while pregnant and would NEVER have any alcohol. But to each there own. I do believe that a lot gets hyped up though and women get scared unnecessarily.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

snuggles82 said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> DH and I got to see our little beans today!!! OMG they are amazing!!! Kicking and moving all around. It was so awesome to see them so much bigger than just 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> I have to say how jealous I am that you get to see your little beans so often!!. LOL. But i'm glad they are doing great. That's great news!Click to expand...

My doctor is so nice and they told me today they would keep doing US at all my spots until they were certain they could get a good doppler heartbeat for both babies. The scan I have in 2 weeks is my NT scan. I kinda lucked out though my SIL is an US tech so when she's back from maternity leave she said she would do scans for me whenever I want.


----------



## Medzi

I'm actually staying away from the don'ts... it might be a bit extreme but they aren't anything I miss anyways (not a coffee drinker, not a big sandwich eater, and rarely have alcohol) so not a big deal for me anyways.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I changed to decaf when i found out I was pregnant so I have one cup a day. I love sandwiches and eat them regularly.....thats really about it.


----------



## nzjade

Lisaloo82 said:


> Gorgeous scan pics. Here's the recording of hb I got tonight on my Doppler. Very quiet but there. Comes around 4-5 seconds in
> 
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/album...99-B6B8-85B3E736CA33-179-0000001CA33F694C.mp4

Oh that's a beautiful sound!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## nzjade

KBrain3377 said:


> How do you ladies feel about all the pregnancy don't, are you following them for the most part? For me, I really think that a lot of them are crap, and I really don't buy into very many of them. I do very much subscribe to the notion of everything in moderation, but I think that's true for everything in life, not just in pregnancy. Hence, I still start my day w/my cup of coffee, today I had a lunch sandwich with some deli meats, and tonight I'm having sushi for dinner with a tiny glass of wine (I do measure out 3 oz, and limit it to two or three times a week :winkwink:). It does really bother me when badly-conducted studies get hyped up and added on to the ever-growing list of "don'ts", and suddenly, everyone just adopts them as if they are fact. I think common sense has sadly escaped us, and has been replaced by alarmist and insecurity-exploiting media. :wacko:

I'm from the other school of thought - I would much rather not put my baby at risk, even if the risk is miniscule. I can live without sushi, ham, alcohol, coffee etc for 9 months, it's only 9 months of my life and my baby is far more important than my wants. I would not touch even a drop of alcohol because of the risk of fetal alcohol syndrome, but I would never tell others what to do either - totally each to their own and we all have different reasons for what we do and as long as our babies are all happy and healthy that's all that matters at the end of the day :) :flow:


----------



## nzjade

I have a random question and not sure if you'll all think I'm nuts or if someone else has experienced this - since I became pregnant I have started choking a lot while I'm talking!! Not choking like I'm going to die, but to the point where I am coughing and spluttering and have to stop talking and have a glass of water or something. I've never noticed this before being pregnant - do you think it's due to the increased saliva we apparently have during pregnancy?


----------



## Jadey121

Booking in appointment today!!! 
As for what you shouldnt eat/drink.... i still have a cuppa tea in the morning but its making me feel a bit queasy so that will stop soon! I used to have a few glasses of wine on a Friday evening but it doesnt even bother me that i dont have it anymore... i wouldnt be able to drink it if i wanted to as ill throw it up lol. I wont eat deli meats now or runny eggs. I do like my sandwiches from subway though! yummy!!


----------



## Carly.C

KBrain3377 said:


> How do you ladies feel about all the pregnancy don't, are you following them for the most part? For me, I really think that a lot of them are crap, and I really don't buy into very many of them. I do very much subscribe to the notion of everything in moderation, but I think that's true for everything in life, not just in pregnancy. Hence, I still start my day w/my cup of coffee, today I had a lunch sandwich with some deli meats, and tonight I'm having sushi for dinner with a tiny glass of wine (I do measure out 3 oz, and limit it to two or three times a week :winkwink:). It does really bother me when badly-conducted studies get hyped up and added on to the ever-growing list of "don'ts", and suddenly, everyone just adopts them as if they are fact. I think common sense has sadly escaped us, and has been replaced by alarmist and insecurity-exploiting media. :wacko:

When you've been through the emotional trauma of a miscarriage, where you're blaming yourself for what you've eaten how you've manual handled certain things, there is no way i would put my baby at any sort of risk by eating or drinking any of the 'risks'. I do agree that you can be too careful, but unfortunately having a miscarriage in June emotionally scarred me, so no I will not be eating any of the 'don't' foods! Decaff all the way :coffee:


----------



## pixielmh

To be honest i agree with the drinking dont and raw fish and nuts and well quite a few but i cant help my cravings with some things like peanut butter lol i dnt do caffeen except a cup of weak tea when ms kicks in as i found that helps. At same time if i went through a mc i would blame myself fully even if it wasnt what i ate ect so fully understand what ppls worrys are.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm mostly on the "everything in moderation" side... However I don't drink alcohol even when I'm not pregnant and i always cook my eggs so theres no runny bits at all so those things aren't really a concern for me. Big ones like ibuprofen I steer clear of, but I still have ham in my sandwiches and treat myself to a bit of peanut butter on toast or a can of Pepsi max every once in a while. 

I always read up on risks first and the lack of scientific evidence for things such as caffeine and peanuts puts my mind at ease. This might be worth a read re peanuts:
https://www.food.gov.uk/policy-advice/allergyintol/peanutspregnancy#.UJotKIlYCc0

I understand the concern for illness from milkshakes and deli meats but I think it's down to personal opinion as to whether the risk is too great.


----------



## Lisaloo82

I totally Agree with u kbrain. U r allowed 200mg of caffeine daily. Whoever said ur not allowed any? And also nuts is an example of poorly conducted studies. I also thought I'd heard u can't eat nuts but its not true. The used to say to stay away from peanuts only due to possible allergies but now this is what the food standards agency says....
In August 2009, the Government revised its advice to consumers about eating peanuts during pregnancy, breastfeeding and the first few years of life, in relation to the risk of developing peanut allergy in childhood.

The change in advice followed a major review of the scientific evidence that showed there is no clear evidence that eating or not eating peanuts (or foods containing peanuts) during pregnancy, breastfeeding or early childhood has any effect on the chances of a child developing a peanut allergy. Therefore, the Governments previous advice that women may wish to avoid peanuts during pregnancy and breastfeeding and not introduce peanuts into their childs diet before three years of age, if their child has a family history of allergy, was no longer appropriate.

The new advice is given in the table below. This advice refers only to peanuts (also known as monkey nuts or ground nuts), and not to other foods that can sometimes trigger allergic reactions (such as eggs, milk, wheat, and other nuts such as hazelnuts, almonds and Brazil nuts).

The Government is currently funding a number of studies on peanut and other food allergies, with the aim of improving understanding of how and under what circumstances these conditions develop. It is hoped that these and other studies will provide more conclusive evidence in the future.

Life stage - Pregnant or planning to have a baby	
Advice on eating peanuts - If you would like to eat peanuts or foods containing peanuts (such as peanut butter) during pregnancy, you can choose to do so as part of a healthy balanced diet, unless you yourself are allergic to them or unless your health professional advises you not to.
You may have heard that some women, in the past, have chosen not to eat peanuts when they are pregnant. This is because the Government previously advised women that they may wish to avoid eating peanuts during pregnancy if there was a history of allergy in their childs immediate family (such as asthma, eczema, hayfever, food allergy or other types of allergy). But this advice has now been changed because the latest research has shown that there is no clear evidence to say that eating or not eating peanuts during pregnancy affects the chances of your baby developing a peanut allergy.
If you have any questions or concerns, you should discuss these with your GP, midwife, health visitor or other health professional.
If you choose to avoid eating peanuts or foods containing peanuts during pregnancy, you can do so by reading the ingredients list on food labels, where peanut must be declared by law if it is an ingredient.
Find out more about what to eat when planning to have a baby or pregnant on our eatwell site.

A lot of the "don't" are totally hyped up or myths. 
It really annoys me when I'm eating something and someone says Oooh u know u shouldn't eat that cos ur preg. Sorry if it sounds like im ranting but pregnancy should be somethjng u enjoy, a happy and memorable time. But some women get scared and stressed out unnecessarily due to these small things Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Wow mammoth post sorry xxx


----------



## tashalina

I dont tend to drink tea or coffee anyway, but will steer away from alcohol, maybe a tipple at midnight on NYE but that will probably be it. I'm not a big drinker anyway. As for nuts, Iv also heard the advice on not having them is out of date so if I fancy peanut butter or a handful of monkey nuts I'll have it. The only thing ill miss is mcflurry ice cream and runny yolk haha


----------



## CottlestonPie

Make your own mcflurry... All you need is Soft scoop, smashed up dairy milk/buttons... And a blender lol

Ok maybe not quite the same... :D


----------



## tashalina

good thinking...also our favorite resteraunt is the harvester, we eat there all the time...and their icecream is the same like mcflurry so cant have that either :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

NOOOO! I forgot about that. Oh my. No Rocky Horror ice cream for another 7 months?! Goodness...


----------



## Mellie1988

What's the concerns with runny eggs?? I have probs had two this pregnancy and had several with previous pregnancies....both children turned out fine! 

As for other stuff I'm completely off alcohol and I would never have pâté or any raw fish etc, im not big on nuts, I still have milkshakes from McDonald's and a mcflurry if I have fancied one? :shrug: 

X


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think the egg thing Is less of an issue these days than it was 20+ years ago. It's due to the risk of salmonella (same with mcflurries and the risk of listeria).


----------



## Mellie1988

So in moderation is probably okay?? I always cook it both sides just until its medium, not hard but not really runny? 

I had a dream last night that I went for my scan and it was twins, OH face was a picture when I told him and said "yeah it's just a dream tho" :lol: think he was generally concerned though haha, this is the worst first tri I have had in all pregnancies! 

5 days :D exited!! I'm sure I caught beans HB this morning on doppler too, only for like 20 secs tho, little monkey! Deff put my mind at rest :D 
X


----------



## tashalina

my hubby keeps joking that he thinks im having twins...im scared in case he's right haha


----------



## Mellie1988

I'd love it :D although we would need a new house and a new car :lol: 

X x


----------



## tashalina

yeh and us, we would definitely need a bigger house!! It would be hard work with twins but would also be quite exciting :)


----------



## NDH

Mellie1988 said:


> So in moderation is probably okay?? I always cook it both sides just until its medium, not hard but not really runny?
> 
> I had a dream last night that I went for my scan and it was twins, OH face was a picture when I told him and said "yeah it's just a dream tho" :lol: think he was generally concerned though haha, this is the worst first tri I have had in all pregnancies!
> 
> 5 days :D exited!! I'm sure I caught beans HB this morning on doppler too, only for like 20 secs tho, little monkey! Deff put my mind at rest :D
> X

Salmonella would be on the shell of an egg if its contaminated. When you crack the egg the white is the only part that could be in contact with the shell so as long as the white is cooked its fine. Contrary to popular belief theres no harm in runny yolks.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah it's more the snotty egg white you need to look out for!


----------



## tashalina

Bonus! Coz i dont like the white anyway lol


----------



## vegasbaby

KBrain3377 said:


> How do you ladies feel about all the pregnancy don't, are you following them for the most part? For me, I really think that a lot of them are crap, and I really don't buy into very many of them. I do very much subscribe to the notion of everything in moderation, but I think that's true for everything in life, not just in pregnancy. Hence, I still start my day w/my cup of coffee, today I had a lunch sandwich with some deli meats, and tonight I'm having sushi for dinner with a tiny glass of wine (I do measure out 3 oz, and limit it to two or three times a week :winkwink:). It does really bother me when badly-conducted studies get hyped up and added on to the ever-growing list of "don'ts", and suddenly, everyone just adopts them as if they are fact. I think common sense has sadly escaped us, and has been replaced by alarmist and insecurity-exploiting media. :wacko:

I don't really buy into all the "don't in pregnancy" either. I feel the doctors have to tell you to completely avoid things to cover their own butts as someone somewhere had a bad reaction or didn't understand the meaning of moderation. My doctor told me to only consume organic veggies. Seems too extreme to me. A friend of mine was actually told by her doctor that a little red wine here and there is fine if not actually beneficial. Eons of children were born healthy before all these rules were set up. And today you can still do everything right and have a child with problems. With my dd I had the occasional half-glass of wine with dinner and she is fine. I also drank a diet coke every day (or else I would have fallen asleep at my desk). This time I haven't been drinking as many cokes, but I do occasionally enjoy a runny egg, a deli sandwich, a rare steak, and although I would be ok with the occasional sip of wine I have felt too nauseous to drink anything anyway, and if peanut butter is bad then I am in trouble as I've eaten a ton of Halloween Reese's peanut butter cups. For those who want to abstain please do so you have to do what you feel is best for you and your baby. 

Also, why are milkshakes bad for you? This must be a UK thing as here they are made with just ice cream and milk, both of which have been pasteurized.


----------



## shellgirl

I would also like to know what the deal is with milkshakes? I haven't heard anything about staying away from those. As for all the rest of the don'ts, I definitely think they have been way exaggerated. I'm staying away from them for the most part anyway because I've had a miscarriage before and I don't want to blame myself should God forbid, anything go wrong, and I know I would. But I really think a little here and there of things are fine. Like many others said, look at our grandparents who didn't know they were pregnant until the 2nd tri and their babies came out fine. I also think some of them are ridiculous. Lunch meat and peanuts? COME ON!


----------



## CottlestonPie

The milkshake thing is more an issue with the machines in places like mcdonalds... They're not as cold or cleaned as well as they should be so it increases the risk of listeria. Again though, it's a small risk. I don't know anyone (preg or not) who has gotten ill from a milkshake.


----------



## tartlet

Sitting at the doctor's office waiting to be called for my scan! Super nervous!


----------



## Mellie1988

Gd luck!! X


----------



## jewelsbaby81

tartlet said:


> Sitting at the doctor's office waiting to be called for my scan! Super nervous![/
> 
> Good luck!!!


----------



## shobbs

Jewels how did you get in seeing the twins??


----------



## shobbs

https://i1254.photobucket.com/album...57-8FE6-11496C583FB8-410-00000039D1919F06.mp4


Final managed to capture one of the babies heart beats :)


----------



## autigers55

I have a little caffiene each day, but I did with my daughter too and she is perfectly healthy. I have also been eating nuts and I think a little deli meat, which I am sure I did with my daughter too. I dont buy into some of the donts but when it comes alcohol and raw fish, I wont do that. One, I hate fish and two I am not a big drinker. My SIL told me she has been drinking a little wine everyday(which I frown upon big time) but she says she makes sure she has a full stomach before and doesnt consume too much. 

I also want to know why milkshakes are a dont. I had one just last week but it was from sonic. :blush:


----------



## shobbs

My 10 week twin baby bloat lol

https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/FF6FE9CF-78A7-4A62-B45C-4037398FC785-410-00000045CBADC40C.jpg


----------



## jewelsbaby81

shobbs said:


> Jewels how did you get in seeing the twins??

OMG they looked amazing!! :happydance::happydance: both were moving all over the place. It was such an awesome experience. 2 weeks ago they looked like little blobs, yesterday they were like little itty bitty people. It brought a tear to my eye. DH was going to video them but he thought the WHNP might yell at him.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121106_141423.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shobbs

jewelsbaby81 said:


> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> Jewels how did you get in seeing the twins??
> 
> OMG they looked amazing!! :happydance::happydance: both were moving all over the place. It was such an awesome experience. 2 weeks ago they looked like little blobs, yesterday they were like little itty bitty people. It brought a tear to my eye. DH was going to video them but he thought the WHNP might yell at him.Click to expand...

Awh wow they look amazing ate they still measuring the same?? 
Can defiantly start making out what's, what on the scan. Every week I YouTube scan videos of how many weeks I am. I can't wait for mine I got to wait in my 12 week scan to come through the post so in hoping when it cOmes I dOnt have long to wait. I can't believe I've known about being pregnant for over 6 weeks it feels like a lifetime 

Can't believe we're over a quarter the way there already :) :) :)


----------



## angel2010

nzjade said:


> I have a random question and not sure if you'll all think I'm nuts or if someone else has experienced this - since I became pregnant I have started choking a lot while I'm talking!! Not choking like I'm going to die, but to the point where I am coughing and spluttering and have to stop talking and have a glass of water or something. I've never noticed this before being pregnant - do you think it's due to the increased saliva we apparently have during pregnancy?

I could def see how the extra saliva could make you choke while talking.:thumbup:


----------



## tartlet

Hi all - my scan and doc appt went well this morning! The US showed what I thought... a lil nugget a little over 7 weeks vs. one a little over 9 weeks, and they are saying I ov'd right at the end of Sept (which is when I thought my period would have been due). They saw the heart beating, and it was strong at 146! They gave me a due date of June 23rd, now I feel I can finally get a ticker! (Phantom, when you get a chance, could you update my due date from the 8th to the 23rd? Thanks!) I'm very happy we got a hb today! 

I may be starting on low dose aspirin for the duration of the pg due to having HELLP syndrome with my first, the doc said she'd call me and let me know after talking with the other 2 docs in my practice. My BP was 140/80, which the 140 is high for me, but she said I was likely just worked up for the US today. I do have to keep checks on it at home though.

Everything is looking good!
 



Attached Files:







110712 US 1.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## angel2010

Beautiful pic! So glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Think the egg thing is from years ago. Plus if u buy eggs with a red lion on the box they have been immunised against salmonella xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

shobbs said:


> My 10 week twin baby bloat lol
> 
> https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/FF6FE9CF-78A7-4A62-B45C-4037398FC785-410-00000045CBADC40C.jpg

Gorgeous pic huni! 



shobbs said:


> https://i1254.photobucket.com/album...57-8FE6-11496C583FB8-410-00000039D1919F06.mp4
> 
> 
> Final managed to capture one of the babies heart beats :)

Amazing! Hoping mine will be a bit louder by weekend. Il be 10 weeks sat xx


----------



## jewelsbaby81

shobbs said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> Jewels how did you get in seeing the twins??
> 
> OMG they looked amazing!! :happydance::happydance: both were moving all over the place. It was such an awesome experience. 2 weeks ago they looked like little blobs, yesterday they were like little itty bitty people. It brought a tear to my eye. DH was going to video them but he thought the WHNP might yell at him.Click to expand...
> 
> Awh wow they look amazing ate they still measuring the same??
> Can defiantly start making out what's, what on the scan. Every week I YouTube scan videos of how many weeks I am. I can't wait for mine I got to wait in my 12 week scan to come through the post so in hoping when it cOmes I dOnt have long to wait. I can't believe I've known about being pregnant for over 6 weeks it feels like a lifetime
> 
> Can't believe we're over a quarter the way there already :) :) :)Click to expand...

Yes they are measuring great. "A" actually measured at 11wk1d and be measured right on target at 10wk2d. I look at pics too before I go. I was completely shocked that they were both moving about so much. I've known since 3weeks, so 7 weeks of being pregnant already! Seems like its flying by. Your bump is so cute. I think mine is all bloat for sure. I just feel frumpy.


----------



## tashalina

thats a gorgeous little bump pic...i feel huge but im fat anyway lol :rofl:


----------



## Medzi

tartlet said:


> Hi all - my scan and doc appt went well this morning! The US showed what I thought... a lil nugget a little over 7 weeks vs. one a little over 9 weeks, and they are saying I ov'd right at the end of Sept (which is when I thought my period would have been due). They saw the heart beating, and it was strong at 146! They gave me a due date of June 23rd, now I feel I can finally get a ticker! (Phantom, when you get a chance, could you update my due date from the 8th to the 23rd? Thanks!) I'm very happy we got a hb today!
> 
> I may be starting on low dose aspirin for the duration of the pg due to having HELLP syndrome with my first, the doc said she'd call me and let me know after talking with the other 2 docs in my practice. My BP was 140/80, which the 140 is high for me, but she said I was likely just worked up for the US today. I do have to keep checks on it at home though.
> 
> Everything is looking good!

Great news! I am also on low dose aspirin. I have kidney disease and high blood pressure that goes along with it so I am at a high risk of pre-eclempsia so they have me on the aspirin as well. I also take adalat which is a blood pressure medication safe during pregnancy. My 'ideal' BP is 130/80 and right now it has been on average 120/74 or so. I have actually noticed it lower since becoming pregnant. They told me that is normal and I might even have to be taken off the medication during the second trimester or so and then put back on in the third. I have a machine at home I check with too :)


----------



## nzjade

pixielmh said:


> To be honest i agree with the drinking dont and raw fish and nuts and well quite a few but i cant help my cravings with some things like peanut butter lol i dnt do caffeen except a cup of weak tea when ms kicks in as i found that helps. At same time if i went through a mc i would blame myself fully even if it wasnt what i ate ect so fully understand what ppls worrys are.

Nuts? In NZ we are told to eat peanuts and peanut butter because of the benefits of the protein etc. Hmmm, now I'm worried about the peanut butter on toast I'm eating right now!


----------



## CottlestonPie

There used to be a thing about nuts in pregnancy contributing to nut allergies in babies but there's no actual proof afaik.

Feeling rotten today. I've had a cold and im totally drained but the pessimist is taking over telling me something's not right. 3 weeks (ish) til the scan....


----------



## StefNJunk

Thisclose to picking up one of those belly bands today... down to two pairs of pants that fit, ones that were big on me before. Hair tie trick is about to be a bust!


----------



## autigers55

Cute little baby bump Shobbs!! That's the way I look now at 7w3d and as far as I know I only have one. :blush:


----------



## tartlet

StefNJunk said:


> Thisclose to picking up one of those belly bands today... down to two pairs of pants that fit, ones that were big on me before. Hair tie trick is about to be a bust!

I know how you feel! I can still get into my pants, but am using the hair tie because it feels like having any pressure on my abdomen makes my nausea worse! So my pants are trying to fall down since I'm wearing them so loose.. I want a belly band to hold them in place. Had one with 1st pg, but can't find it.


----------



## StefNJunk

tartlet said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> Thisclose to picking up one of those belly bands today... down to two pairs of pants that fit, ones that were big on me before. Hair tie trick is about to be a bust!
> 
> I know how you feel! I can still get into my pants, but am using the hair tie because it feels like having any pressure on my abdomen makes my nausea worse! So my pants are trying to fall down since I'm wearing them so loose.. I want a belly band to hold them in place. Had one with 1st pg, but can't find it.Click to expand...

I'm not having the pants falling down problem, even with the hair tie they're still tight! Crazy, considering this is my first pregnancy (besides the mc in August) and I'm only 8+3! Wanted to blame bloating, but it's like this from the moment I get up and only gets worse when I eat.

I'm going to pick this one up today - https://www.target.com/p/be-maternity-beband-assorted-colors/-/A-11084904 - has decent reviews, and is a really good price. Don't know if it's available at all Targets, but worth looking in to for that price.


----------



## angel2010

I want to thank everyone for all of their support, unfortunately we lost the baby at 8+3. Good luck to you all.


----------



## shellgirl

angel2010 said:


> I want to thank everyone for all of their support, unfortunately we lost the baby at 8+3. Good luck to you all.

Oh Angel, I am so, so, very sorry. Hugs & prayers.


----------



## littlemiss84

angel2010 said:


> I want to thank everyone for all of their support, unfortunately we lost the baby at 8+3. Good luck to you all.

Angel, I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## StefNJunk

angel2010 said:


> I want to thank everyone for all of their support, unfortunately we lost the baby at 8+3. Good luck to you all.

:(
:hugs:


----------



## Jadey121

So sorry Angel xx


----------



## 28329

Angel, i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Medzi

I am so sorry Angel :hugs:


----------



## Mellie1988

Sorry for your loss Angel :( xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Carly.C

angel2010 said:


> I want to thank everyone for all of their support, unfortunately we lost the baby at 8+3. Good luck to you all.

I'm so genuinely sorry for you, sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tartlet

So sorry to hear of your loss angel. Much love to you and yours.


----------



## jen1019

angel2010 said:


> I want to thank everyone for all of their support, unfortunately we lost the baby at 8+3. Good luck to you all.

Oh, angel I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Sending lots of love your way


----------



## autigers55

StefNJunk said:


> Thisclose to picking up one of those belly bands today... down to two pairs of pants that fit, ones that were big on me before. Hair tie trick is about to be a bust!

I got one today because all my pants fall off of me(lost a lot of weight) and I have gained a little weight back but still needed to use a belt, but belts put too much pressure on me. I got one at Motherhood Maternity store for $16.98 and it's a one size fits most and it is awesome! I thought about getting the one from target, but didnt feel like roaming the store to find it, so I just went to the mall.


Angel - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## KBrain3377

angel2010 said:


> I want to thank everyone for all of their support, unfortunately we lost the baby at 8+3. Good luck to you all.

So sorry Angel, can't imagine how you're feeling. Hope you take some time to heal, and take care of yourself.


----------



## Lisasmith

angel2010 said:


> I want to thank everyone for all of their support, unfortunately we lost the baby at 8+3. Good luck to you all.

Oh sweetheart :( I'm so sorry


----------



## Lisaloo82

Angel I'm so so sorry huni. I'm absolutely gutted for u. Take care of urself. Hugs xxx


----------



## danielle1984

Oh no Angel!! I'm very sorry to hear. Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## nzjade

So sorry Angel :( xxxx


----------



## Phantom710

angel2010 said:


> I want to thank everyone for all of their support, unfortunately we lost the baby at 8+3. Good luck to you all.

 So Sorry Angel :cry:


----------



## Logan's Mum

angel2010 said:


> I want to thank everyone for all of their support, unfortunately we lost the baby at 8+3. Good luck to you all.

So sorry for your loss, take care :hugs: xx


----------



## lili24

Very upsetting to log on and read the news about your loss Angel. I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## jellybean87

so sorry angel x


----------



## tashalina

Only just logged on since you posted angel, sorry to hear the news :( sending u big :hugs: xxx


----------



## Whatsername

Hi there everyone, I'm new to all this and would love to keep in touch with women due June 2013 (We're due 2nd June). This is my third pregnancy, first was a miscarriage at 7weeks, second time we had a beautiful baby boy, and now we are pregnant again and hopeful for a successful and healthy pregnancy.

Sending lots of love you you all
xxxx


----------



## 28329

Hi whatsername. Congratulations to you and your oh.


----------



## Medzi

Welcome whatsername :)


----------



## 28329

How's everyone feeling today? My first scan was yesterday. You can see my peanut as my avi pic. Was worried about lack of symptoms and absolutely no morning sickness but baby is perfect and only measuring a day behind my lmp.


----------



## Mellie1988

Welcome whatsername 

I feel well again today, my symptoms keep coming and going now I'm getting further along, have gd days and bad days, finally managed to get rid of the the awful taste I was getting in my mouth by using baking powder/water as a mouthwash, things finally taste nice again and I'm not getting a swamp mouth, yay!! 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Anddd scan in 4 days, yay....never in my life have I wanted the weekend to come and go so fast :lol: 

X


----------



## danielle1984

I have a cold :cold:. I'm drinking lot of water and eating lots of oranges everyday. I took today off to get plenty of sleep too. I usually have a very bad cold with sinus infection, but no, not this time. I'm very surprise how this cold is different from all the colds I have. I hope with this long weekend will take the cold away.

Symptoms, don't know the word anymore. I just eat more often, but smaller meals. Only difference. No more sore breasts, no ms.


----------



## OmiOmen

My symptoms are coming and going a bit now too. I had not thrown up for 4-5 days and I have just spent 30-40 minutes throwing up now. I really want the vomiting to stop soon, it is not as bad as it was when I had my son but it is still not very nice.


----------



## StefNJunk

autigers55 said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> Thisclose to picking up one of those belly bands today... down to two pairs of pants that fit, ones that were big on me before. Hair tie trick is about to be a bust!
> 
> I got one today because all my pants fall off of me(lost a lot of weight) and I have gained a little weight back but still needed to use a belt, but belts put too much pressure on me. I got one at Motherhood Maternity store for $16.98 and it's a one size fits most and it is awesome! I thought about getting the one from target, but didnt feel like roaming the store to find it, so I just went to the mall.
> 
> 
> Angel - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:Click to expand...


I didn't even think to look at Motherhood, assumed they'd be expensive. That's a great price! They're more out of the way than Target for me, though, so it worked out. I found the band in the maternity section in one of those cardboard sleeves hanging near the clearance maternity. It's a life/pants saver!


----------



## tartlet

My symptoms seem to keep getting worse... I've been heaving since getting up this morning. Tried lying back down for a bit after I got my 4 yo off to preschool, but I wound up back in the bathroom. And I have to work 3pm to 11:30pm tonight too, ugh (respiratory therapist at a rural hospital).

On top of the MS, my boobs keep getting bigger and are still sore as ever. My hair is coming out like it did AFTER my first child, and is flat and oily. My face is broken out all over, and the bloat is on, although I haven't gained any weight in the past 3 weeks since finding out I was pg. Crying at the drop of a hat, next moment want to bite people's heads off. 

I am definitely feeingl the pg rollercoaster.


----------



## tartlet

StefNJunk said:


> autigers55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> Thisclose to picking up one of those belly bands today... down to two pairs of pants that fit, ones that were big on me before. Hair tie trick is about to be a bust!
> 
> I got one today because all my pants fall off of me(lost a lot of weight) and I have gained a little weight back but still needed to use a belt, but belts put too much pressure on me. I got one at Motherhood Maternity store for $16.98 and it's a one size fits most and it is awesome! I thought about getting the one from target, but didnt feel like roaming the store to find it, so I just went to the mall.
> 
> 
> Angel - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't even think to look at Motherhood, assumed they'd be expensive. That's a great price! They're more out of the way than Target for me, though, so it worked out. I found the band in the maternity section in one of those cardboard sleeves hanging near the clearance maternity. It's a life/pants saver!Click to expand...

Can you both give us a review on the one each of you bought after using it a few days? Like how it stays where you put it and retains elasticity? Thanks!


----------



## StefNJunk

tartlet, sure, I can do that! Just bought yesterday so I'll post up something about it either this weekend or Monday.


----------



## Medzi

Doing ok here. Earlier this week the ms was really bad. I am trying to eat very first thing in the morning, and something substancial, and that helps a lot. Eating is tough though. No craving, but adversions to everything! Not sleeping the best since I get up to pee about 4 times in the night.

I have another scan tomorrow though! I'm excited but a bit nervous. I had one last week and saw the heartbeat but I know I'm not in the clear yet. I hope everything is still ok in there!


----------



## littlemiss84

I have been waiting patiently for a date for my 12 week scan. Just phoned the hospital and they havent even received the referral letter from my doctor :dohh: Dont know when I will be getting a scan!!


----------



## Medzi

How frustrating! Maybe call your doctor and make sure the letter is sent? Maybe it got missed? I had an issue with my doctor once where they kept telling me they sent it, but when I would call the place it was going to, they never received it :/


----------



## Eniala

I'm due June 10th with my first :) I have my first ultrasound next tuesday, so the date could change but I already love my little June bug!


----------



## littlemiss84

Medzi said:


> How frustrating! Maybe call your doctor and make sure the letter is sent? Maybe it got missed? I had an issue with my doctor once where they kept telling me they sent it, but when I would call the place it was going to, they never received it :/

They said they sent it and will fax a copy to them today, I think they only sent the referral for an early scan to make sure it wasnt ectopic. After the early scan the hospital asked for another referral to get assigned to a midwife but I dont think it was sent. I will maybe ring tomorrow to check it has been done.


----------



## Stillwait78

Hi All,
I have been so nervous lately after my 2 losses but happy to report today the nurse found my baby's heartbeat on the doppler in the office! I am 10W2D. Heartbeat at 165 - simply amazing to hear!!!


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome New Members!

List Updated.


----------



## danielle1984

Phantom, can you put me in for June 11th instead of June 13th?


----------



## vegasbaby

Can you both give us a review on the one each of you bought after using it a few days? Like how it stays where you put it and retains elasticity? Thanks![/QUOTE]

I have the band from Target from my previous pregnancy. I used it from about week 16 on and it was great the whole time. I used the Target brand (is it bella band) daily and it help up though the whole nine months (well, 37.5 weeks for me). I used it when exercising as I felt I needed the extra support and I would wear one with most pants. I had a particular pair of jeans from Motherhood Maternity that would not stay up without the extra band holding it in place so it made an essentially useless piece of clothing usable. 

Just thought you might enjoy a review of someone who wore one throughout their pregnancy. Haven't had to drag out the maternity clothes yet, but I know it will be one of my wardrobe staples. Also, I bought one in black and nude as one just was not enough.


----------



## Mellie1988

OH was prodding my belly with his foot before and I said awww poor baby! DD said so you have a baby in your tummy mummy? So I said maybe, I need to go to the drs on Monday and he's going to have a look for me....she then went on to say "well when my baby arrives, it's going to be a girl baby and I'm going to call her Phoebe, but daddy has to change her nappies and I will sing her to sleep" :cloud9: nearly cried on the spot haha....she's too cute!! She's adamant that it has to be a girl baby though, if its a boy then it's going to be daddy's baby, because daddies like boys!! Haha eeep! 

X


----------



## autigers55

Tartlet - So far I like mine, only wore it yesterday(got drawstring pants on today :haha:), but the only problem I had was it kept riding up but it was because I had it on upside down. :dohh: I just figured both ends would be exactly the same. :shrug: I'm sure it will work a lot better when I wear it right.


----------



## msp_teen

Mellie1988 said:


> OH was prodding my belly with his foot before and I said awww poor baby! DD said so you have a baby in your tummy mummy? So I said maybe, I need to go to the drs on Monday and he's going to have a look for me....she then went on to say "well when my baby arrives, it's going to be a girl baby and I'm going to call her Phoebe, but daddy has to change her nappies and I will sing her to sleep" :cloud9: nearly cried on the spot haha....she's too cute!! She's adamant that it has to be a girl baby though, if its a boy then it's going to be daddy's baby, because daddies like boys!! Haha eeep!
> 
> X

Now that is so adorable! I would've cried too!


----------



## Kellya009

Ugh haven't checked in in forever. Still in heavy morning sickness all day. Taking diclectin helps only a little to stop the vomiting. Nausea is so strong. Can't wait for 12 weeks!!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Ahhhhhhhh just found a little baby heartbeat on my Doppler :D so happy. Hb is 178bpm!! So relieved after previous mmc :thumbup:
I know I'm not in the clear yet but good to know that the chances of mc are decreasing rapidly :)
I will be 10 weeks tomorrow


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm sooooo tempted to try the Doppler but I'm resisting on the grounds that I've got about 3 weeks til the scan and if I can't find a heartbeat I'll be super worried for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Logan's Mum

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Ahhhhhhhh just found a little baby heartbeat on my Doppler :D so happy. Hb is 178bpm!! So relieved after previous mmc :thumbup:
> I know I'm not in the clear yet but good to know that the chances of mc are decreasing rapidly :)
> I will be 10 weeks tomorrow

Ooooo how exciting! Dont think I can persuade OH to get a doppler, think I would panic too much anyway if I couldnt find a heartbeat. 

Im still waiting for my letter to come through with my scan date. Im visiting relatives down south when Im 12+3, so what are the chances of being on that day for the scan :dohh: Logans 12 week scan happened to be on OHs birthday which was awesome timing!

I think we should take bump shots soon, so I can persuade myself that mine is bump and not bloat :haha: We also need a graphic for the group, anyone want to make one? x


----------



## Logan's Mum

and OMG  I am a quarter of the way through this pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm sooooo tempted to try the Doppler but I'm resisting on the grounds that I've got about 3 weeks til the scan and if I can't find a heartbeat I'll be super worried for the next 3 weeks.

I know what you mean. I tried it two days ago and NOTHING! I have been worried sick ever since. So glad I found it now tho, phew!! It would have been such a long and worrying wait till the scan :-/


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Logan's Mum said:


> and OMG  I am a quarter of the way through this pregnancy! :happydance:

Oooo me to! 10 weeks today :)


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Logan's Mum said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh just found a little baby heartbeat on my Doppler :D so happy. Hb is 178bpm!! So relieved after previous mmc :thumbup:
> I know I'm not in the clear yet but good to know that the chances of mc are decreasing rapidly :)
> I will be 10 weeks tomorrow
> 
> Ooooo how exciting! Dont think I can persuade OH to get a doppler, think I would panic too much anyway if I couldnt find a heartbeat.
> 
> Im still waiting for my letter to come through with my scan date. Im visiting relatives down south when Im 12+3, so what are the chances of being on that day for the scan :dohh: Logans 12 week scan happened to be on OHs birthday which was awesome timing!
> 
> I think we should take bump shots soon, so I can persuade myself that mine is bump and not bloat :haha: We also need a graphic for the group, anyone want to make one? xClick to expand...

I couldn't persuade OH either so I just went and bought one anyway :haha:


----------



## nzjade

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm sooooo tempted to try the Doppler but I'm resisting on the grounds that I've got about 3 weeks til the scan and if I can't find a heartbeat I'll be super worried for the next 3 weeks.

I'm exactly the same!! I really want one but too scared :)


----------



## Mellie1988

10 weeks for me today too :D :happydance: 3 days till scan!! 

I keep going from worrying that somethings happened, to convincing myself that everything is fine and shouting at myself for thinking negative :nope:, I forgot how worrying the first 12 weeks were, although I don't remember worrying this much the last times! 

I agree we need to take bump/bloat pics mine is crazy :lol: someone mentioned in work the other day that my bump was coming along, cheeky! I'm mainly just bloat/flab...none of it is hard in the slightest :lol: can't wait for a little bump though :D 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh and I have a doppler, thought I found the HB the other day but it was literally 5 seconds then I tried to find it again but couldn't....does make you worry a little but think it will be nice once i'm further along to listen to HB whenever I feel like it, I think its just a little too early still now....i've put it back in the box until i'm around 12 weeks. 

When I think about it, trying to find something in my uterus area that is currently the size of a prune and the heart is even smaller, doesn't surprise me that I can't find it! 

x


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm opting out of the bump pics... I'm far too big for any kind of bump to show. I'll probably be in 3rd tri before I can tell the difference between flab and baby!


----------



## tashalina

7 weeks today... :happydance: had my booking in appt with the MW yesterday, nothing exciting really...last time they rang there and then to make an appointment for the scan but now they send it in the post!! so I have to wait a bit longer lol.

Feeling a bit rough today, very :sick: sometimes id rather be sick and get it over and done with!!

Very tired too, i ended up falling asleep after putting the kids to bed last night, then woke up about 3am wide awake. I feel like I only just got back to sleep before the alarm went off!!


----------



## shellgirl

tashalina said:


> 7 weeks today... :happydance: had my booking in appt with the MW yesterday, nothing exciting really...last time they rang there and then to make an appointment for the scan but now they send it in the post!! so I have to wait a bit longer lol.
> 
> Feeling a bit rough today, very :sick: sometimes id rather be sick and get it over and done with!!
> 
> Very tired too, i ended up falling asleep after putting the kids to bed last night, then woke up about 3am wide awake. I feel like I only just got back to sleep before the alarm went off!!


I'm also extremely tired in the evening. I go to bed very early between 7-8pm and I always seem to wake up wide awake at 3:30am! Then I finally fall back asleep right before I have to get up. Boo!

I'm an olive and an official fetus today!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Anyone else suffering to eat?? It's not even the nausea for me, it's just nothing tastes nice.....I'm waiting for some food to jump out at me and say me me but everything I'm eating so far is just disgusting, I'm wasting so much food and really not eating a lot....the only thing I can stomach is my breakfast first thing then I don't mind oranges so been having them as snacks but big meals are just a no go. 

X


----------



## libbyam2003

Mellie, I was like that a week or so ago... found it was easier to figure out what I wanted when I went to a restaurant esp one with LOTS of options. That was how I figured out I wanted baked potatoes! So ate those for a few days until more things sounded good! At home, NOTHING looked edible to me! Not that I don't think I could have eaten... just didn't have the energy to make something to eat when nothing sounded good!


----------



## Medzi

Same with me regarding food. Having a really hard time. Even food I love just doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Medzi

I have a scan today! I hope everything is still ok. Feeling really nervous. Less than 4 hours...


----------



## libbyam2003

Good luck Medzi! yeah I had a scan right around 9 weeks... it looks like a baby sort of by then! Head and body, but legs and such are hard to see still but sorta saw leg-like stump things. And that's when I was feeling ick and got over it soon after... start making sure to eat OFTEN and drink plenty. I think I was wearing my sea bands to that appt even!


----------



## 28329

Good luck for your scan medzi. I'm sure everything is perfect. I had mine at 8+6 and baby looked so cute!


----------



## jen1019

So I had an early scan with my fertility specialist yesterday, and he confirmed that our due date will be June 30! :happydance: I was right on the money. We even got to see a heartbeat, even though we are only 6+5 today. He wants me to go back one or two more times before I start seeing my OBGYN, just to make sure everything is progressing normally. I go back on 11/19. How is everyone today? I'm feeling a little sick today, and it's going to be a long day. I'm at work until 5, then my friends' baby's 1 year birthday party at 7. I was in bed at 8 last night. Oye!:dohh:



Mellie1988 said:


> Anyone else suffering to eat?? It's not even the nausea for me, it's just nothing tastes nice.....I'm waiting for some food to jump out at me and say me me but everything I'm eating so far is just disgusting, I'm wasting so much food and really not eating a lot....the only thing I can stomach is my breakfast first thing then I don't mind oranges so been having them as snacks but big meals are just a no go.
> 
> X

We sound very much alike in this. All I want is oranges and orange juice. Breakfast has been okay, usually an egg and cheese bagel. During the workday I am struggling a bit. I am eating... but I tried eating my breakfast on the go (it's like a trail mix) and the smell is turning my stomach.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Mellie1988 said:


> Anyone else suffering to eat?? It's not even the nausea for me, it's just nothing tastes nice.....I'm waiting for some food to jump out at me and say me me but everything I'm eating so far is just disgusting, I'm wasting so much food and really not eating a lot....the only thing I can stomach is my breakfast first thing then I don't mind oranges so been having them as snacks but big meals are just a no go.
> 
> X

Uuurgh I'm exactly the same. Don't want to eat anything. Having to fires myself. I had this with DS and I think it wore off in 2nd tri then 3rd tri that full feeling came so back to not wanting to eat anything xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ps had my booking in appointment today. Was nice to finally see someone about the pregnancy. Makes it feel more real finally. 2 and half weeks til scan! So excited. When is everyone else's dating scan? X


----------



## autigers55

I go for a scan on Wednesday. So nervous because I havent gotten to see anything other than a little blob(yolk sac) or hear a hb. These next few days cannot go by fast enough!


----------



## StefNJunk

I'm not having a food aversion problem in the least... I can eat pretty much anything and everything. I don't have any cravings so much as when I hear a mention of a food, I want it and then my mind is stuck on it. I ate an entire salami, spinach, onion, roasted red and banana pepper pizza with garlic parmesan sauce myself last night then followed it with a big glass of chocolate milk. No wonder none of my pants fit already :roll:


----------



## shobbs

Got my 12 week appointment through its next Sunday at 3.45 soooo excited :) xxx


----------



## tartlet

StefNJunk said:


> I'm not having a food aversion problem in the least... I can eat pretty much anything and everything. I don't have any cravings so much as when I hear a mention of a food, I want it and then my mind is stuck on it. I ate an entire salami, spinach, onion, roasted red and banana pepper pizza with garlic parmesan sauce myself last night then followed it with a big glass of chocolate milk. No wonder none of my pants fit already :roll:

LOL! I have days like this, and days where I want nothing at all. One day in the past couple of weeks, if I could have found a Mexican-Japanese-Italian buffet, I would have been all over it. I wanted everything, all at the same time. The past couple of days though, I've been so sick I'm having trouble even fixing my 4 yr old's meals.


----------



## Medzi

StefNJunk said:


> I'm not having a food aversion problem in the least... I can eat pretty much anything and everything. I don't have any cravings so much as when I hear a mention of a food, I want it and then my mind is stuck on it. I ate an entire salami, spinach, onion, roasted red and banana pepper pizza with garlic parmesan sauce myself last night then followed it with a big glass of chocolate milk. No wonder none of my pants fit already :roll:

I wish! I read what you ate and in my head I think "That sounds soooo good right now!" but then my tummy is like "Gross. No." All my favourite foods just seem yucky. :nope:


----------



## StefNJunk

tartlet said:


> LOL! I have days like this, and days where I want nothing at all. One day in the past couple of weeks, if I could have found a Mexican-Japanese-Italian buffet, I would have been all over it. I wanted everything, all at the same time. The past couple of days though, I've been so sick I'm having trouble even fixing my 4 yr old's meals.




Medzi said:


> I wish! I read what you ate and in my head I think "That sounds soooo good right now!" but then my tummy is like "Gross. No." All my favourite foods just seem yucky. :nope:

I've gotten lucky, I think. No sickness at all. Had some nausea at the beginning, mostly when I had an empty stomach, but no throwing up. May help that I've NEVER been one to throw up often. I can count on one hand the number of times I have in the last 12 years, and all but one were from drinking too much during my wild days!


----------



## lili24

Just had to skip all the food talk! Feel absolutely dreadful right now and have no appetite at all. A bit like how you describe Mellie.. I literally can't wait until this stage passes as I know it improves so much in 2nd tri. 

Good luck to everyone having scans! One week to go for me, we're very excited :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've got 2 and a bit weeks til my scan. November 26th! This fortnight is gonna draaaaag lol

I just came in from a shipping trip with mum and sister... The smell of DHs dinner in the crock pot hit me like a ton of bricks as soon as I opened the front door. I've shut the kitchen door and retreated upstairs to get away from it. :(


----------



## 28329

I have my second scan on the 29th. Only 20 days to go! :wohoo:


----------



## Carly.C

Mine is on the 19th, excited but nervous as I have nooooo symptoms other than HUGE sore breasts. DH is loving the increase as I'm normally an 'A' cup!! I should be 11 weeks 1 day when i have my scan so i've been on google images searching for what a 11 week scan looks like!! Anyone else with a lack of symptoms?


----------



## 28329

Yes, my symptoms are mild or non existent!! Luckily my first scan was 2 days ago and baby is fine. We're obviously coping with the hormones pretty well.


----------



## rowleypolie

had my first app today! yes, i know alot later than most of you! but i have a scan scheduled for tuesday morning- i honestly cannot contain how excited i am! i cant wait to see the little bean :)


----------



## rowleypolie

Lol Carly.C just noticed your signature! Looks like Sept is your month! (I meet my husband in Oct 2002- so we have been with our OH's about the same amount of time!)


----------



## Carly.C

rowleypolie said:


> Lol Carly.C just noticed your signature! Looks like Sept is your month! (I meet my husband in Oct 2002- so we have been with our OH's about the same amount of time!)

Haha i know, Its such a coincidence all the September occurences! A psychic predicted my Sept BFP and she also said there'll be a 15 month age gap between my two children so the next one could be born in September!! 
So you've just celebrated 10 yrs together too? Congratulations, its such an achievement these days!


----------



## AdriansMama

carly this is so neat !! we are due the same day and i also have a scan on the 19th !! im so excited !!


----------



## smiffy85

Hiya ladies - sorry I haven't been on in aaaaaaages. Just been feeling so bad and working as a primary school teacher as soon as I get home and our little monkey is in bed all I wanna do is stare at the tv or go to sleep. Got absolutely no life at the minute.

Had a bit of a catch up read (about 15 pages ish) and was so sorry to hear of angel's loss. 

I've got my scan on 22nd november and I'm really excited but a lot more nervous this time around. Can't shake that feeling at the minute. Just feel so rubbish all the time so that probably isn't helping and making me more negative.

Oh is starting to get very bored of me I think. I feel mega sorry for him but with the ms I just can't even hug him properly without feeling really sick if he hugs too tight. Think I've hurt his feelings quite a bit. Plus the housework has fallen by the wayside and I can't even face the supermarket at the minute.

On the plus side I'm 10 weeks today hooray! Double figures and a quarter of the way there! Wooop.

Quick question is anyone else sneezing loads?? I have got a cold at the minute but even weeks before it started I've been having these mega huge double sneezes quite a few times a day. My class of 5 year olds think its hilarious!!

Hugs to all those with ms and food aversions - I feel your pain!


----------



## Medzi

My scan today went great! Cubby is still doing just fine - 160 bpm for the heartbeat and it was much clearer to see this time. Measuring a bit ahead of schedule now at around 9 weeks. Just going to keep my sigi the same because I'm sure it will change again.

I have my NT scan booked for December 5 so not too long! It will be amazing to see the change between now and then!

Then I ate some lunch and threw it up... lovely!


----------



## Mellie1988

My 10 week bloat/bump! 

X
 



Attached Files:







910e53f1cec12f8897302555d90e916e.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mellie1988

Glad to hear everything went well medzi!

X


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

smiffy85 said:


> Hiya ladies - sorry I haven't been on in aaaaaaages. Just been feeling so bad and working as a primary school teacher as soon as I get home and our little monkey is in bed all I wanna do is stare at the tv or go to sleep. Got absolutely no life at the minute.
> 
> Had a bit of a catch up read (about 15 pages ish) and was so sorry to hear of angel's loss.
> 
> I've got my scan on 22nd november and I'm really excited but a lot more nervous this time around. Can't shake that feeling at the minute. Just feel so rubbish all the time so that probably isn't helping and making me more negative.
> 
> Oh is starting to get very bored of me I think. I feel mega sorry for him but with the ms I just can't even hug him properly without feeling really sick if he hugs too tight. Think I've hurt his feelings quite a bit. Plus the housework has fallen by the wayside and I can't even face the supermarket at the minute.
> 
> On the plus side I'm 10 weeks today hooray! Double figures and a quarter of the way there! Wooop.
> 
> Quick question is anyone else sneezing loads?? I have got a cold at the minute but even weeks before it started I've been having these mega huge double sneezes quite a few times a day. My class of 5 year olds think its hilarious!!
> 
> Hugs to all those with ms and food aversions - I feel your pain!

I'm exactly the same, just got no go in me, hubby has been great doing everything with lo. I've asked him to take her out for an hour in the morning and I've promised to spruce the house up, not looking forward to that! Ha
I'm 10 weeks today too and to mark the occasion I've started throwing up rather than just feeling constantly sick! Not nice! All good signs tho :thumbup:

Oh and I'm not sneezing I'm hiccuping!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm officially showing to the point where people are asking MIL what's going on. They haven't asked directly just in case I am just getting fatter lol... But bless her, MIL is doing such a good job of covering for us at the moment. Just wonder if we'll be able to think of 2 more weeks of excuses!

I know they say you show sooner with the 2nd one but jeez, maternity pants at 6 weeks was tough!


----------



## nzjade

smiffy85 said:


> Hiya ladies - sorry I haven't been on in aaaaaaages. Just been feeling so bad and working as a primary school teacher as soon as I get home and our little monkey is in bed all I wanna do is stare at the tv or go to sleep. Got absolutely no life at the minute.
> 
> Had a bit of a catch up read (about 15 pages ish) and was so sorry to hear of angel's loss.
> 
> I've got my scan on 22nd november and I'm really excited but a lot more nervous this time around. Can't shake that feeling at the minute. Just feel so rubbish all the time so that probably isn't helping and making me more negative.
> 
> Oh is starting to get very bored of me I think. I feel mega sorry for him but with the ms I just can't even hug him properly without feeling really sick if he hugs too tight. Think I've hurt his feelings quite a bit. Plus the housework has fallen by the wayside and I can't even face the supermarket at the minute.
> 
> On the plus side I'm 10 weeks today hooray! Double figures and a quarter of the way there! Wooop.
> 
> Quick question is anyone else sneezing loads?? I have got a cold at the minute but even weeks before it started I've been having these mega huge double sneezes quite a few times a day. My class of 5 year olds think its hilarious!!
> 
> Hugs to all those with ms and food aversions - I feel your pain!

I am sneezing about 20 times a day! Not because I have a cold, but because I have very bad hayfever all year round (and it's Spring here which doesn't help), and of course I can't take any meds for it. Ah well. 

Food-wise I'm not too bad now. At 6 and 7 weeks it was so bad I was dreading getting out of bed knowing I had to eat something, and NOTHING sounded good. A bit better now and there are a few things that I actually want to eat, but still more that I don't want to eat. Sadly all I seem to want is bread, burgers and sweets. If only I craved veges and healthy stir fries. The thought of veges makes me feel really sick which isn't good. I did buy some fruit and vege juice to try and get some goodness, but I threw it up and now it's sitting in the fridge and I'm too scared to go near it - lol.

In one of my baby books it says don't beat yourself up too much about your first trimester diet because it's almost impossible to eat a great diet when you feel like crap! The book said as long as you are getting enough carbs and water that's the most important thing for the baby at this stage - hope that's true because I'm definitely carb-loading!

I'm looking forward to seeing my midwife again next Friday (16th), and then I will book my 12 week scan for the last week of November, and book in for my blood test (the one that along with the NT scan establishes risk of Downs Syndrome - do you ladies have both the scan and blood test where you are?) xxx


----------



## nzjade

Carly.C said:


> rowleypolie said:
> 
> 
> Lol Carly.C just noticed your signature! Looks like Sept is your month! (I meet my husband in Oct 2002- so we have been with our OH's about the same amount of time!)
> 
> Haha i know, Its such a coincidence all the September occurences! A psychic predicted my Sept BFP and she also said there'll be a 15 month age gap between my two children so the next one could be born in September!!
> So you've just celebrated 10 yrs together too? Congratulations, its such an achievement these days!Click to expand...

That's so interesting! A psychic (a very trusted psychic to all my family and friends, not some crazy woman at a carnival - lol) told me after my m/c that 'October will bring light' and that my next baby will be happy and healthy, and guess what - October did bring light in the form of my BFP :)


----------



## rowleypolie

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm officially showing to the point where people are asking MIL what's going on. They haven't asked directly just in case I am just getting fatter lol... But bless her, MIL is doing such a good job of covering for us at the moment. Just wonder if we'll be able to think of 2 more weeks of excuses!
> 
> I know they say you show sooner with the 2nd one but jeez, maternity pants at 6 weeks was tough!

I dont think I am actually showing- but yes! Bring out the stretchy pants! Tried on my fav jeans today and just about cried when they wouldnt fasten- i think its mostly bloat- as i have actually lost 4 pounds but hubs was wondering why i keep "dressing up" but most my old work clothes were from when i was pregnant so they are stretchy and good at hiding the bump


----------



## rowleypolie

nzjade said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing my midwife again next Friday (16th), and then I will book my 12 week scan for the last week of November, and book in for my blood test (the one that along with the NT scan establishes risk of Downs Syndrome - do you ladies have both the scan and blood test where you are?) xxx

Yes we have this test here, I had skipped in the last 2 pregnancies but this time I am thinking about taking it just to be sure, mostly it wouldnt matter- but might as well see if there is a chance


----------



## rowleypolie

Carly.C said:


> rowleypolie said:
> 
> 
> Lol Carly.C just noticed your signature! Looks like Sept is your month! (I meet my husband in Oct 2002- so we have been with our OH's about the same amount of time!)
> 
> Haha i know, Its such a coincidence all the September occurences! A psychic predicted my Sept BFP and she also said there'll be a 15 month age gap between my two children so the next one could be born in September!!
> So you've just celebrated 10 yrs together too? Congratulations, its such an achievement these days!Click to expand...

10 years! i know isnt it weird to think its been a decade! But we didnt get to spend it together he was across the country for training in Florida


----------



## nzjade

rowleypolie said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing my midwife again next Friday (16th), and then I will book my 12 week scan for the last week of November, and book in for my blood test (the one that along with the NT scan establishes risk of Downs Syndrome - do you ladies have both the scan and blood test where you are?) xxx
> 
> Yes we have this test here, I had skipped in the last 2 pregnancies but this time I am thinking about taking it just to be sure, mostly it wouldnt matter- but might as well see if there is a chanceClick to expand...

Yeah, I don't actually think I would do anything if I was 'high-risk', I would still probably let nature take its course (although I'm not really sure as I've never been in that situation, but I can't imagine terminating the pregnancy just because the baby wouldn't be perfect). To be honest I just want to see my baby on that screen again :) xxx


----------



## rowleypolie

They only do the blood work for us here- we get 2 scans one around 9/10 weeks and one at 20 weeks- then as needed after that


----------



## Medzi

They do blood work and the scan here - but it is optional.


----------



## Carly.C

AdriansMama said:


> carly this is so neat !! we are due the same day and i also have a scan on the 19th !! im so excited !!

Me too!! Is there a tiny part of you though that wishes you could be a little further along so you could see more on the scan? Have you been on google images to see what a 11 week scan looks like? Some are clear and some are a bit blurry.


----------



## Carly.C

I just weighed guys......... I've put on 4lbs and not at all happy. I'm normally a UK size 8-10 (US 4-6 I think) so any weight i put on is noticable. I'm guna start eating healthier today as i cant help but feel i've let myself go and for no reason at all. At the start i had bad nausea which was only relieved when I ate something but since about 7 weeks I've just been eating junk junk and more junk for the sake of it. Today I start being healthy!! Anyone else feeling the same?


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm feeling the same Carly, I really don't want to put huge amounts of weight on this pregnancy, we are getting married 11 months after baby arrives and I really don't want to have too much to loose, would like to concentrate more on toning up! 

So far I have put on 2lb, have had a few take aways, junk food etc but most of the time I am trying to eat healthy! Its hard in the 1st tri as I don't always feel like eating much, and if theres something I do want to eat....I know I must eat something, so follow my body if that makes sense? Hopefully 2nd tri will be easier to eat healthy....although with xmas coming up...its gonna be HARD lol. 

x


----------



## NDH

I've lost 2lbs from my already borderline underweight starting weight and I've not even been sick :wacko: I'm 4kg lighter than I was when I got pregnant with DD :wacko: I don't even feel like my appetite has decreased or anything . I think pregnancy just kicks my already high metabolism into overdrive as I lost 2.5 kg in first tri with DD as well.


----------



## Whatsername

Sheesh, I'm currently battling the emotional hormonal rollercoaster! Anyone else find themselves getting emotional about the smallest things? I've pretty much given up watching the news as it turns me into a wreck! Def did not have this with my first pregnancy! xxxx


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Ugh I've put on 5lbs!! Being I've had no nausea/ms I've just been hungry all the time....I am carrying twins though so I don't think that's too bad considering.....found babies heart beats this morning on a Doppler i borrowed from a coworker. It was so exciting! That's the first time I've ever heard them. I've only seen them on the US with their little hearts beating. Its so much better hearing them!!


----------



## AdriansMama

@carly im not too worried because the office i get my ultrasounds done has an amazing machine so im pretty confident it will be clear :) i just cant wait !!


----------



## smiffy85

Although I look fatter round my middle lol I have lost about 3kg so far but I lost around the same in first tri last time around due to ms and not eating much!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've put on 3lbs I think but I look like I've gained about a stone in the belly area. Keep telling myself it's bloat but my bloat was gone by 9 weeks last time and I'm 10w tomorrow!

Has anyone had that nasty cold bug that's doing the rounds?
DS has been suffering with it and so am I. Hubby took ds out today so I could have a "me" day and so far I've managed to empty the washing machine. That's it. I'm just so shaky and light headed that I can't function. I couldn't even make lunch so I was naughty and had yesterday's pizza (we got take out last night but I couldn't stomach it then).
Sod it. I'm going for a shower and if I still feel this poo afterwards, back to bed I go!


----------



## Mellie1988

DD and OH have got a cold at the moment too :( I just feel like I have a blocked up nose, not a cold as such....poor DD and OH are really suffering tho :( feel for them, I hate colds!! 

Hope you feel better soon cottlestonpie! 

X


----------



## Medzi

I've lost 6 pounds :( I've been sick a few times but it is mostly because I just have zero appetite and when I do eat I just feel sick and can't eat much. So I've been focusing on eating healthy since if I can't eat much, I want to get the most out of it I can!


----------



## Mellie1988

Ugh my back feels like its on fire today, got to drive for an hour soon aswell, boooh!! 

X


----------



## smiffy85

Boo to driving and boo to sickness. Been feeling acidic too today which isn't helping ms. Anyone feel like all they do is moan about being pregnant at the moment? Lol!


----------



## Mellie1988

Yes!!! Lol 

I sat before to OH saying "god I'm sick of feeling sick, I don't know what to have for dinner, I need to nap..." Poor OH!!! Bless him he's a saint for putting up with me!! 

X


----------



## smiffy85

I haven't seen my oh all afternoon. We're at his mums and he disappeared straight after dinner to watch the rugby, presumably both very bored of baby chatter lol. We've just moved onto baby names and there are some hilarious suggestions online.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Mellie, hope your back feels better soon.... Pain and illness sucks when you can't really take anything for it x

As for me... I'm either moaning about being pregnant or moaning about not feeling pregnant. Poor DH can't catch a break at the moment. I think he's dreading working from home next week :haha:


----------



## rowleypolie

Whatsername said:


> Sheesh, I'm currently battling the emotional hormonal rollercoaster! Anyone else find themselves getting emotional about the smallest things? I've pretty much given up watching the news as it turns me into a wreck! Def did not have this with my first pregnancy! xxxx

Lol- yup! emotions are mostly targeted towards DH and so i keep picking really silly fights with him- thankfully he has been through this enough to know its not really me- its the hormones talking


----------



## Jadey121

my poor oh too all i do is moan lol. Things like im hungry but i dont fancy anything.. I cant get comfy... my back hurts. It goes on lol. Luckily i have a lovely oh who understands im going through changes hehe!! 

The only thing that is really annoying is im hungry but i dont fancy anything i have at home!! I wanted thai green curry earlier... do you think i had that at home. Its so frustrating! So living off golden grahams and clusters for now.


----------



## StefNJunk

I'm having a different problem with emotions. I'm getting SUPER... well, bitchy. OH is handling it pretty well, for the most part. He's been stressed out about money and the owner of his company, who he was close to, just passed away on Thursday, so he hasn't handled it as well the last couple of days. I'm finding it really difficult to not be so moody!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi can I join this thread. In due 21st June. No symptoms other than sore boobs so counting my blessings and just hoping all is ok. This is our first and we are over the moon. Xx


----------



## sweetmommaof2

:angel:Our due date would have been June 17th, 2013 but we found out on Thursday November 1st we lost our baby when it was around 5 weeks gestational... Still sad but know I will get to meet my little one in the future! :angel:


----------



## Medzi

so sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

sweetmommaof2 said:


> :angel:Our due date would have been June 17th, 2013 but we found out on Thursday November 1st we lost our baby when it was around 5 weeks gestational... Still sad but know I will get to meet my little one in the future! :angel:

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's just not fair. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

So sorry for your loss sweetmomma.


----------



## Medzi

uugh sooo sick :( Just need to complain..


----------



## sweetmommaof2

thank you everyone... It is hard... they said after I get my levels checked on the 14th if my # are back to normal we can start trying agian... how soon after your loss did you start trying again??? should we wait or start back up after the dr gives the ok???


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Medzi try all natural black liquerice (I know spelling lol) it is suppose to help with morning sickness :) Hugs and sorry am still trying to figure this site out so I accidentally posted more than once... Don't know how to delete the last one...


----------



## shellgirl

sweetmommaof2 said:


> thank you everyone... It is hard... they said after I get my levels checked on the 14th if my # are back to normal we can start trying agian... how soon after your loss did you start trying again??? should we wait or start back up after the dr gives the ok???

We had a miscarriage June 5th and waited a cycle to start trying again. My opks were funky for the next 2 cycles after that and then evened out the cycle we got our BFP. I hope you can start trying again right away and will be back here very soon!


----------



## Medzi

I miscarried in January and we started trying again in March. I just wasn't ready to try sooner than that. My doctor said the only reason to wait a bit of time was just for emotional reasons, but I think a lot of doctors are different. My cycles and ovulation actually went back to normal right away but it took until September to get pregnant again. Everyone is different and you will know what is best for you. :hugs:


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Thank you ladies for all the advice! I hope and pray everyone has happy and healthy pregnancy and babies :)


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Ladies - 

I had my 8+1 scan yesterday but haven't logged on since then b/c I've been feeling awful! Yesterday I had this headache that just would not quit, and the Tylenol I took for it was just a joke, it did nothing. The ms kicked in yesterday at the same time - no puking, just constant nausea. Today my headache was still there when I woke up - I wanted to cry! I have spent the last 48 hours sleeping/on the couch/doing nothing, and I can't stand it!!! On the positive side, my little bean measured a couple of days older (8+3) but I'm sure that will change. I also saw and heard the heartbeat - IT WAS SO COOL! So fast - 166, which the doc said was perfect. 
Hope everyone with ms is coping ok, I'm hoping it will end soon, since I can't spend the next 8 months on the couch like this! Here's a pic:
 



Attached Files:







8+1 scaled down.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sweetmommaof2

KBrain3377 said:


> Hi Ladies - I had my 8+1 scan yesterday but haven't logged on since then b/c I've been feeling awful! Yesterday I had this headache that just would not quit, and the Tylenol I took for it was just a joke, it did nothing. The ms kicked in yesterday at the same time - no puking, just constant nausea. Today my headache was still there when I woke up - I wanted to cry! I have spent the last 48 hours sleeping/on the couch/doing nothing, and I can't stand it!!! On the positive side, my little bean measured a couple of days older (8+3) but I'm sure that will change. I also saw and heard the heartbeat - IT WAS SO COOL! So fast - 166, which the doc said was perfect. Hope everyone with ms is coping ok, I'm hoping it will end soon, since I can't spend the next 8 months on the couch like this! Here's a pic:

 Yay! So exciting! Congrats on the strong heart beat! With the morning sickness try all natural black licorice... If it gets too bad you can take a unisome at night... yes the sleeping medicine... 100% safe while pregnant and something with the chemical mixture helps a lot... sliced chilled cucumbers is suppose to help but have never tried... with the headache drinks lots of water or juice and when you take the tynole take it with some caffiene... I know you cant have ibuprofen or asprin so try doing the tynole with caffiene... hope this helps


----------



## lili24

So sorry for your loss sweetmomma :hugs:

Happy 9 weeks to all the ladies with the same due date as me! :happydance:


----------



## nzjade

Whatsername said:


> Sheesh, I'm currently battling the emotional hormonal rollercoaster! Anyone else find themselves getting emotional about the smallest things? I've pretty much given up watching the news as it turns me into a wreck! Def did not have this with my first pregnancy! xxxx

Yes me too! It's hard for me to watch X Factor at the moment because I just want to cry for the people who get sent home - I can't handle their disappointment! lol. I also cry when I see the news or read the newspaper!



dreaminghopin said:


> Hi can I join this thread. In due 21st June. No symptoms other than sore boobs so counting my blessings and just hoping all is ok. This is our first and we are over the moon. Xx

Welcome and congrats :flower:



sweetmommaof2 said:


> thank you everyone... It is hard... they said after I get my levels checked on the 14th if my # are back to normal we can start trying agian... how soon after your loss did you start trying again??? should we wait or start back up after the dr gives the ok???

So very very sorry to hear this sweetmommaof2. I was given the all-clear to try straight away after my m/c as long as I was emotionally ready, but my hcg levels were at 9 the very next day so I guess I was 'lucky' that my body went back to normal quite quickly. Take care of yourself xxx



shellgirl said:


> We had a miscarriage June 5th and waited a cycle to start trying again. My opks were funky for the next 2 cycles after that and then evened out the cycle we got our BFP. I hope you can start trying again right away and will be back here very soon!

Shellgirl I also had a miscarriage on June 5th, and we are both just over 9 weeks!! When is your due date? Mine is June 14th I think. :flow:


----------



## Mellie1988

Morning ladies....ahhh I'm so excited this morning....it's tomorrowww, we finally get to see out little beanie :D yay!!! Been googling scans at 10 weeks and some give really good shots and it actually looks like a baby, others it just looks like a blob! Hoping I get chance to have a 12 week scan? Lots of people are suing that they will use this 10 week 3 day scan as my dating scan :shrug: if so then I will next see bubs at 20 week scan which should be around 18th January for me! 

Keep trying to persuade OH to have a private scan at baby bond on 23rd December to find out sex but he is having none of it!!! 

X


----------



## Jadey121

lili24 said:


> Happy 9 weeks to all the ladies with the same due date as me! :happydance:


Happy 9 weeks to us! !!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Mellie1988 said:


> Keep trying to persuade OH to have a private scan at baby bond on 23rd December to find out sex but he is having none of it!!!
> 
> X

Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Maybe once your OH has seen this scan it'll make him want another?
DH and I want a gender scan on Christmas eve. By LMP, I'll be 16+1... But the place I want my scan won't book until I have that date confirmed at my 12 week scan which is 2 weeks away and I'm sure they'll be fully booked by then :(


----------



## shellgirl

shellgirl said:


> We had a miscarriage June 5th and waited a cycle to start trying again. My opks were funky for the next 2 cycles after that and then evened out the cycle we got our BFP. I hope you can start trying again right away and will be back here very soon!

Shellgirl I also had a miscarriage on June 5th, and we are both just over 9 weeks!! When is your due date? Mine is June 14th I think. :flow:[/QUOTE]

Oddly enough we are right on the money for everything. I also got my BFP on May 31st when I had my m/c and I am now due on June 14th. Looks like the same path for us :flower:


----------



## lili24

Mellie with my daughter I was unsure of dates and had a scan at 10+6 but they still did another at 12 weeks. Might just depend on your hospital? Good luck for your scan :hugs:


----------



## nzjade

shellgirl said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> We had a miscarriage June 5th and waited a cycle to start trying again. My opks were funky for the next 2 cycles after that and then evened out the cycle we got our BFP. I hope you can start trying again right away and will be back here very soon!
> 
> Shellgirl I also had a miscarriage on June 5th, and we are both just over 9 weeks!! When is your due date? Mine is June 14th I think. :flow:Click to expand...

Oddly enough we are right on the money for everything. I also got my BFP on May 31st when I had my m/c and I am now due on June 14th. Looks like the same path for us :flower:[/QUOTE]

Wow that is freaky!!! How amazing!! Everything's going to work out for us this time xx :flower:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugh. Starting to worry about the effect that this cold/flu might be having on lil bean. I've pulled a couple of all nighters this week looking after DS who is also suffering... So my body is too tired to fight it off. It's 6:50am just now and I've been up all night again and the aches are starting to kick in. Might book us in for a double docs appointment for advice. So far I don't think I've been feverish really so that's a good sign.


----------



## Mellie1988

Urgh MW called me today to come in for more blood tests, yack!!! 

Scan today though yay :D hoping today goes fast, appt at 2:40, will update u later hopefully with a picture :D 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Feel better soon cottlestonpie :( hope your little man is better soon also 

Xxxx


----------



## anneliese

Anyone having trouble lying down in certain positions? I don't really feel any hardness or bump in my abdomen, but when I lie down on my stomach, it feels uncomfortable and like my stomach can't handle the pressure. Same thing happens if I'm in bed with the laptop on my abdomen.


----------



## tashalina

wow lots to catch up on, not been on here over the weekend! 

The nausea has finally hit me! Felt so rough yesterday and again this morning, I just wana sleep but my DD has other ideas lol.

Told a few of our close family and friends this weekend so at least I have someone to talk to about it all instead of them wondering why iv been so tired lol.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

anneliese said:


> Anyone having trouble lying down in certain positions? I don't really feel any hardness or bump in my abdomen, but when I lie down on my stomach, it feels uncomfortable and like my stomach can't handle the pressure. Same thing happens if I'm in bed with the laptop on my abdomen.


i have this too. its actually getting to where i can't stand wearing my pants because i hate the pressure on my abdomen. its just really uncomfortable. i was the same way with my dd too and ended up wearing sweats the majority of my pregnancy :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Mellie1988 said:


> Morning ladies....ahhh I'm so excited this morning....it's tomorrowww, we finally get to see out little beanie :D yay!!! Been googling scans at 10 weeks and some give really good shots and it actually looks like a baby, others it just looks like a blob! Hoping I get chance to have a 12 week scan? Lots of people are suing that they will use this 10 week 3 day scan as my dating scan :shrug: if so then I will next see bubs at 20 week scan which should be around 18th January for me!
> 
> Keep trying to persuade OH to have a private scan at baby bond on 23rd December to find out sex but he is having none of it!!!
> 
> X

how was your scan mellie ? did you see alot and get good pictures? we will be having our first scan at 10 weeks too and im so excited i just can't wait! :) hope everything went well.


----------



## rowleypolie

anneliese said:


> Anyone having trouble lying down in certain positions? I don't really feel any hardness or bump in my abdomen, but when I lie down on my stomach, it feels uncomfortable and like my stomach can't handle the pressure. Same thing happens if I'm in bed with the laptop on my abdomen.

yes! But I can feel a very hard bump- it is only a bit above my pubic bone=- but it makes my tummy uncomfortable


----------



## rowleypolie

sweetmommaof2 said:


> thank you everyone... It is hard... they said after I get my levels checked on the 14th if my # are back to normal we can start trying agian... how soon after your loss did you start trying again??? should we wait or start back up after the dr gives the ok???

We started trying about 6 weeks after my loss in 2009- and that was Nov 2009- got pregnant in Feb- baby was born Nov 2010- hoping it goes as smoothly for you- it is so hard to pick up the pieces and move on- it took me a long time to recover emotionally. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

I have my second midwife appointment this week. Then second scan at 12 weeks. I'm so glad ms hasn't got me and all is going well.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Mellie1988 said:


> Urgh MW called me today to come in for more blood tests, yack!!!
> 
> Scan today though yay :D hoping today goes fast, appt at 2:40, will update u later hopefully with a picture :D
> 
> X

How did your scan go? :flower:

Every day this week I'm going to be rushing home to check the post to see if I have the date for mine, so excited! :happydance:


----------



## shobbs

Well I had a few days of no nausea and feeling "normal" bit today the bad taste in my mouth, the nausea and feeling light headed is back :(


----------



## tartlet

I'm having trouble having anything tight around my tummy too... haven't gained any weight yet (MS), but it's hard wearing jeans right now anyway, seems any restriction on my tummy makes my nausea worse and makes me crampy. Sweats for me too. And at least my work clothes are scrubs so they aren't bad.

Super sick this morning. Gagging and heaving at everything. Went and met hubby for lunch, had a small bowl of soup, and almost lost it in the parking lot. So far it's stayed down though. I think I might try to talk my daughter into a nap.


----------



## Mellie1988

Scan went well, they measured me at 10weeks 6 days so abit further ahead than we thought! 

Baby was really chilled out it was so funny, had its little arms by its head and in true form of the fetal position all curled up, sonographer said it was probs sleeping :cloud9: so cute! Couldn't really get a great picture as it wouldn't co operate, little monkey!! 

I'm just so relieved that everything is okay :D 

Got my next scan on 14th January :D 

X


----------



## shellgirl

Mellie1988 said:


> Scan went well, they measured me at 10weeks 6 days so abit further ahead than we thought!
> 
> Baby was really chilled out it was so funny, had its little arms by its head and in true form of the fetal position all curled up, sonographer said it was probs sleeping :cloud9: so cute! Couldn't really get a great picture as it wouldn't co operate, little monkey!!
> 
> I'm just so relieved that everything is okay :D
> 
> Got my next scan on 14th January :D
> 
> X

Congrats on a great scan Mellie!


----------



## Kellya009

Hallelujah!!! First day where I didn't feel awful all day! I actually feel decent!! Off to go DTD while this lasts, poor DH it's been 3 weeks! Do you think this could be the end of my MS???


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have been feeling ok the past few days, thought MS had gone...until last night! I was sick for the first time, usually just feel like I'm going to be sick! Don't think being stuck in the car for an hour helped! Oh well! After I'd been sick I felt a lot better!


----------



## Medzi

Been sick and vomiting a lot. Doctor gave me diclectin. I took some last night before bed and it helped for the morning but as soon as it wore off...ugh.


----------



## nzjade

Mellie1988 said:


> Scan went well, they measured me at 10weeks 6 days so abit further ahead than we thought!
> 
> Baby was really chilled out it was so funny, had its little arms by its head and in true form of the fetal position all curled up, sonographer said it was probs sleeping :cloud9: so cute! Couldn't really get a great picture as it wouldn't co operate, little monkey!!
> 
> I'm just so relieved that everything is okay :D
> 
> Got my next scan on 14th January :D
> 
> X

Yay that's awesome! I can't wait til my next scan - I am going to book it for the last week of November when I will be 12 weeks. Feels like so long to wait!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Medzi said:


> Been sick and vomiting a lot. Doctor gave me diclectin. I took some last night before bed and it helped for the morning but as soon as it wore off...ugh.

try unisome at night... no joke with my 4 yr old abby they kept telling me to try it and I wouldn't... the stuff they give to kemo patients didn't even help... lost over 35 lbs... and I dropped down to 120 being 5'9 finally I tried it when I was 7 1/2 months along and I felt so much better when I took it! With my oldest it was eating an apple while drinking an ensure...lol hope you find your knick! best of luck :)


----------



## Mizze

Im afraid ladies that im out, following an emergency scan last night it appears that we have had another mmc

Wishing you all a healthy and happy pregnancy

Mizze x


----------



## nzjade

Mizze said:


> Im afraid ladies that im out, following an emergency scan last night it appears that we have had another mmc
> 
> Wishing you all a healthy and happy pregnancy
> 
> Mizze x

:cry: I'm so so sorry Mizze xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Kendi

sweetmommaof2 said:


> thank you everyone... It is hard... they said after I get my levels checked on the 14th if my # are back to normal we can start trying agian... how soon after your loss did you start trying again??? should we wait or start back up after the dr gives the ok???

Sorry and all the best as you try again, it will happen soonest for you I pray.


----------



## Jadey121

:-( So sorry Mizze xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm so so sorry mizzie. The worse news ever xxxxxx


----------



## tashalina

:hugs: mizze thats really sad news. So sorry to hear that xx


----------



## Carly.C

So sorry Mizze x


----------



## lili24

Such sad news Mizze I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Stillwait78

Very sorry to hear Mizzie


----------



## shellgirl

Mizze, I am so sorry. You're in my prayers.


----------



## Mellie1988

Sorry for your loss mizze :( :hugs: 

X x


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Soooo tired sat here at my desk. I've not been drinking my beloved Pepsi lately, stopped drinking it when I got preg, I drink far too much of it! 
Anyone know a good natural energy booster? X


----------



## StefNJunk

So sorry Mizze :(



2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Soooo tired sat here at my desk. I've not been drinking my beloved Pepsi lately, stopped drinking it when I got preg, I drink far too much of it!
> Anyone know a good natural energy booster? X

Orange juice always helps boost my energy. Or you could try sports drinks or vitamin waters, those types of drinks always help me out when I'm feeling bleh.


----------



## StefNJunk

So, *tartlet*, sorry for not getting a chance to put up a review yesterday of the belly band! 

https://www.target.com/p/be-maternity-beband-assorted-colors/-/A-11084904

Bought this last week. I've always needed a belt to stop my pants from sticking out in the back, so even if the hair tie trick works with my pants (and it doesn't for most of them anymore), it doesn't help that problem. 

So, first of all, the woman in the product pic definitely has the band folded over. That's how I've been wearing it. It's looser up top to allow for growth, so it'll be more comfortable unfolded later. For now having it folded provides extra support on my pants and is more comfortable.

It stays put pretty well. If I'm bending down a lot it moves some, but is easy enough to put back in place. I'm not sure if it's how I sit or wiggle around when I'm driving (and I do, dislocated my tailbone years ago and haven't been able to sit flat for more than a few minutes since then), but it does bunch up in the car. It's no worse than how many of my tighter shirts bunch up in the back, so it doesn't bother me.

It definitely works to help hide that my pants are unbuttoned, and feels much more secure than the hair tie alone (a couple of times I used the hair tie plus the band together). Can't wait to be able to try it unfolded when I'm bigger! It does feel like it will stretch without a problem (and I'm using the size S/M, there's a sizing chart on the package that goes based on three things - if your hips are bigger than your waist or vice versa, your pre-pregnancy size and if you're having multiples)

One note - be careful of your pants zipper. If it's sticking out, it pokes right through the fabric and I'm afraid of it tearing.

Pics of folded and unfolded - 

https://i.imgur.com/nDSzC.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/7Zrrk.jpg

Sizing Chart:
Smaller Hips, pre-preg size 0-11 - S/M
Smaller Hips, pre-preg size 11-18+ - M/L
Smaller Waist, pre-preg size 0-9 - S/M
Smaller Waist, pre-preg size 9-18+ - M/L
Pregnant with Multiples, pre-preg size 0-5 - S/M
Pregnant with Multiples, pre-preg size 5-18+ - M/L


----------



## Mellie1988

Phantom - Please can you change my date to 4th June! Thanks :flower: 

x


----------



## 28329

So sorry mizze. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## rowleypolie

Had my scan today and I am over the moon! my healthy little baby is so active and my placenta is on the front so I wont be feeling the baby kick too much


----------



## ProudArmyWife

rowleypolie said:


> Had my scan today and I am over the moon! my healthy little baby is so active and my placenta is on the front so I wont be feeling the baby kick too much

that's how i was with dd didnt feel her move till almost 20 weeks. it was kinda frustrating at times :haha:


----------



## 28329

Great news about the good scan and active baby :happydance:


----------



## autigers55

So sorry for your loss Mizze! :hugs:


----------



## tartlet

StefNJunk said:


> So, *tartlet*, sorry for not getting a chance to put up a review yesterday of the belly band!
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/be-maternity-beband-assorted-colors/-/A-11084904
> 
> Bought this last week. I've always needed a belt to stop my pants from sticking out in the back, so even if the hair tie trick works with my pants (and it doesn't for most of them anymore), it doesn't help that problem.
> 
> So, first of all, the woman in the product pic definitely has the band folded over. That's how I've been wearing it. It's looser up top to allow for growth, so it'll be more comfortable unfolded later. For now having it folded provides extra support on my pants and is more comfortable.
> 
> It stays put pretty well. If I'm bending down a lot it moves some, but is easy enough to put back in place. I'm not sure if it's how I sit or wiggle around when I'm driving (and I do, dislocated my tailbone years ago and haven't been able to sit flat for more than a few minutes since then), but it does bunch up in the car. It's no worse than how many of my tighter shirts bunch up in the back, so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> It definitely works to help hide that my pants are unbuttoned, and feels much more secure than the hair tie alone (a couple of times I used the hair tie plus the band together). Can't wait to be able to try it unfolded when I'm bigger! It does feel like it will stretch without a problem (and I'm using the size S/M, there's a sizing chart on the package that goes based on three things - if your hips are bigger than your waist or vice versa, your pre-pregnancy size and if you're having multiples)
> 
> One note - be careful of your pants zipper. If it's sticking out, it pokes right through the fabric and I'm afraid of it tearing.
> 
> Pics of folded and unfolded -
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nDSzC.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/7Zrrk.jpg
> 
> Sizing Chart:
> Smaller Hips, pre-preg size 0-11 - S/M
> Smaller Hips, pre-preg size 11-18+ - M/L
> Smaller Waist, pre-preg size 0-9 - S/M
> Smaller Waist, pre-preg size 9-18+ - M/L
> Pregnant with Multiples, pre-preg size 0-5 - S/M
> Pregnant with Multiples, pre-preg size 5-18+ - M/L

Thank you thank you! Glad it's working for you, I'll be picking up one or two this weekend!


----------



## rowleypolie

ProudArmyWife said:


> rowleypolie said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan today and I am over the moon! my healthy little baby is so active and my placenta is on the front so I wont be feeling the baby kick too much
> 
> that's how i was with dd didnt feel her move till almost 20 weeks. it was kinda frustrating at times :haha:Click to expand...

glad you felt the baby at 20 weeks- from what she was saying it sounded like 25+ not sure if its because i am overweight- Glad she mentioned it though- otherwise I would freak out around 16-17 weeks


----------



## ProudArmyWife

rowleypolie said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rowleypolie said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan today and I am over the moon! my healthy little baby is so active and my placenta is on the front so I wont be feeling the baby kick too much
> 
> that's how i was with dd didnt feel her move till almost 20 weeks. it was kinda frustrating at times :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> glad you felt the baby at 20 weeks- from what she was saying it sounded like 25+ not sure if its because i am overweight- Glad she mentioned it though- otherwise I would freak out around 16-17 weeksClick to expand...


oh wow i can't imagine it being 25+ i felt dd a couple days before 20 weeks and it was just very small light kicks/flutters (what most ppl were feeling around 15-16 weeks) and then started getting good strong kicks around like 24-25. i wouldn't panic if you dont feel baby right away cause its def muffled by placenta :)


----------



## vegasbaby

rowleypolie said:


> Had my scan today and I am over the moon! my healthy little baby is so active and my placenta is on the front so I wont be feeling the baby kick too much

With my dd my placenta was also anterior and I didn't feel a proper kick until week 21 (I just checked my old pregnancy journal). I was a normal/athletic build before I became pregnant and it still took that long to feel. To be honest, either my dd wasn't much of a mover or I just didn't feel much throughout most of my pregnancy. No one was ever able to feel her kick as I just couldn't time it right since she would shift a bit and then do nothing for like an hour. Stubborn baby! Heck, she is still stubborn, though she hasn't stopped moving since she was born so I blame the anterior placenta. Hope you get to feel your lo early and often.


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: Mizze


----------



## Kellya009

Medzi said:


> Been sick and vomiting a lot. Doctor gave me diclectin. I took some last night before bed and it helped for the morning but as soon as it wore off...ugh.

I had to take 4/day for any effect. 1 at 7am, 1 at 2pm, 2 at 8pm. That seemed to work better than the 2 at bedtime. The pharmacist recommended that to me.


----------



## Kellya009

2 days in a row with morning /afternoons not having bad nausea! Getting worse in the evening but its all good!!


----------



## NDH

I've had friends with anterior placentas who couldn't feel movement til 26 weeks. One had a 32 week Preemie and swears she never felt movement at all.


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Been sick and vomiting a lot. Doctor gave me diclectin. I took some last night before bed and it helped for the morning but as soon as it wore off...ugh.
> 
> I had to take 4/day for any effect. 1 at 7am, 1 at 2pm, 2 at 8pm. That seemed to work better than the 2 at bedtime. The pharmacist recommended that to me.Click to expand...

Thanks - I might have to do that. By 11 am this morning I felt so sick again. Took 1 pill at noon, but still threw up around 4:30...

I feel it coming on again so I think I'm going to go to bed and hopefully sleep with beat it. 

Sweetmomma - I have actually heard of people using Unisom - I have kidney disease and high blood pressure though so it isn't safe for me to take :(


----------



## Kellya009

Anyone talked about names yet??


----------



## NDH

Kellya009 said:


> Anyone talked about names yet??

I've asked DH if we're using the same shortlist for girls names from before or starting over and he never answered me. We do have our boys name picked out though.


----------



## nzjade

Yay - baby has graduated to prune today :) :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kellya009 said:


> Anyone talked about names yet??

we have :) both are picks out and ready although we still may choose something different for our girl name :flower:


----------



## littlemiss84

Kellya009 said:


> Anyone talked about names yet??

We cant agree on girls names and I dont like any boys names :dohh:

Got my scan date at last, 21 Nov.


----------



## 28329

We're certain on names. Nobody likes our girl name but we love it!!


----------



## Medzi

We can't really agree on names... but we have a list that is a work in progress.


----------



## autigers55

We pretty much have a boy named picked out, just cant decided what the middle name will be. We cannot agree or even think of a girl name because we are really hoping and praying we are having a boy.


----------



## rowleypolie

DH picked out the name Corben-not sure how to spell it- Korbyn, Corbin, Korben....something like that for a boy- if we have another girl- I am holding out for Bridget

Totally didnt realize that placenta in the front is anterior placenta- lol- heard people talking about that alot- so now I need to check out posts about it- any other complications with it anterior?


----------



## StefNJunk

We've been talking about names for months, lol. We fell asleep talking about it last night. Girls names are pretty easy, but we've been having trouble agreeing on any boys names, although we did find one last night that we might go with if it's a boy.

Sooo... while I don't like that it adds another monthly payment to our budget, we managed to get a loan last night to pay for doctor bills and so we can move. Yay! No more tiny one bedroom and living an hour from his job!


----------



## StefNJunk

Here's a question - would you use a name that had a meaning you didn't like or agree with? I just looked up the meaning of the one boy's name we've agreed on (Elijah), and as I thought, it's religious. We're agnostic / atheist leaning. Not sure if that would bother me.


----------



## rowleypolie

yes- i dont think the actual meaning of the names means much anymore- i didnt even know what my girls names meant when i named them


----------



## Logan's Mum

nzjade said:


> Yay - baby has graduated to prune today :) :happydance:

I thought this was part of the disussion on names, and that you were naming your baby Prune :rofl:

We like Eric if a boy and Karen if a girl :flower:


----------



## autigers55

I honestly dont care what the meaning is, lol, as long as I like the name, that is all that matters.

I go for my first official prenatal appt today and I believe I am supposed to get another scan. I'm so excited and nervous!!


----------



## anneliese

StefNJunk said:


> Here's a question - would you use a name that had a meaning you didn't like or agree with? I just looked up the meaning of the one boy's name we've agreed on (Elijah), and as I thought, it's religious. We're agnostic / atheist leaning. Not sure if that would bother me.

I think it just depends on the person. I personally would try to avoid Abrahamic names as I prefer names more "native" to a culture, but if I really, really liked a particular name just because of how it sounds, I might use it anyway (I love the name Anna for example). I'm kind of in a weird spot too because I live in Greece and am married to a Greek and while we would both prefer an ancient Greek name, Greek custom dictates that you name the child after the grandfather.. so I dunno what we're going to do. DH's father has a very common Christian name.


----------



## kpk

StefNJunk said:


> Here's a question - would you use a name that had a meaning you didn't like or agree with? I just looked up the meaning of the one boy's name we've agreed on (Elijah), and as I thought, it's religious. We're agnostic / atheist leaning. Not sure if that would bother me.

I know this will offend someone, but here goes:

I have a baby names book that had a meaning for "Shaneequah"

Toss the meaning, name the baby :)


----------



## Kellya009

I aske DH if he wanted to know the meaning of our names we picked. He said the meaning doesn't matter to him!! Our names are Georgia and Charlie.


----------



## Kellya009

Just sitting in the emergency room -- I passed out at work. They're going to do an EKG on me!?


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Kellya009 said:


> Just sitting in the emergency room -- I passed out at work. They're going to do an EKG on me!?

Oh gosh! Hope your ok? I don't know what an EKG is but I hope it goes well.
My mum passed out a few times when she was carrying me and my sisters, it was just normal for her lol
Keep us posted x


----------



## shellgirl

Kellya009 said:


> Just sitting in the emergency room -- I passed out at work. They're going to do an EKG on me!?

OH NO!!! I hope you and baby are ok!


----------



## Carly.C

Yikes! U ok? dont worry about the ECG (or EKG where ur from!!) its just to rule out a cardiac cause for your blackout. Hope you're ok x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eep! All the best Kelly! X

As for name meanings. Well... I'm atheist and DH is, er, a wannabe pagan lol
We named our son Toby because we like the name. After looking it up it actually means "God is good" but who cares? We like the name and it suits our boy!

Although if you type Meaning Of Toby into google, it comes back with this:
_
Web definitions:	
a drinking mug in the shape of a stout man wearing a three-cornered hat.
wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn
_

:haha:


----------



## Kellya009

EKG was fine. Now just waiting to get bloodwork. I am doing fine, just not the way I wanted to spend my afternoon -- I'm so tired!! 
Some of you June ladies are entering 2nd tri soon -- sooo jealous!!!


----------



## shellgirl

Kellya009 said:


> EKG was fine. Now just waiting to get bloodwork. I am doing fine, just not the way I wanted to spend my afternoon -- I'm so tired!!
> Some of you June ladies are entering 2nd tri soon -- sooo jealous!!!

I'm jealous of them too. You and I will crossover together. We have the same due date :flower:

Glad to hear your EKG was good. I'm sure you and babes will be on your way home soon!


----------



## 28329

Hope all comes back ok kelly!! 
I'm a little jealous of the almost second tri ladies. But it's not that far away. There's ladies in the first tri that are 4/5/6 weeks and jelous of our olives :haha:


----------



## msp_teen

Ohh gracious Kelly I hope you are ok! Let us know the outcome!


----------



## shellgirl

28329 said:


> Hope all comes back ok kelly!!
> I'm a little jealous of the almost second tri ladies. But it's not that far away. There's ladies in the first tri that are 4/5/6 weeks and jelous of our olives :haha:

That's true. When I was 4/5/6 all I wanted was to be 9. Now that I'm 9, all I want is to be 12. Then when I'm 12, all I'll want is to be 16! I guess the waiting never ends...:coffee:


----------



## AdriansMama

we have our names picked out !! i dont look too much into meanings but our sons name is Adrian Blake, Adrian means "dark one" and Blake means "dark; light" LOL i just found this out today  our girls name we picked means "wished for child" and the middle name means "beautiful"... so i really like the meanings there :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay 11weeks today


----------



## nzjade

Logan's Mum said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> Yay - baby has graduated to prune today :) :happydance:
> 
> I thought this was part of the disussion on names, and that you were naming your baby Prune :rofl:
> 
> We like Eric if a boy and Karen if a girl :flower:Click to expand...

Hehehe!! :haha: Well you never know! There are all sorts of names out there these days!

But on the discussion of names, I love the name Alex, or Alexander for a boy. It means 'defender of humankind' - I love that too! The only downside is that I also love the name Alice, and if I have a girl in the future (or the other way round), Alice and Alex sound too similar!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hope ur ok Kelly! 

We have a girl name picked but no boys names so far! It's sooo hard choosing a name we both like, DD was named at 23 weeks, DS was nameless till 3 days old lol! Girls names are easier than boys! 

Anyone got a work Christmas party coming up and panicking? First off I haven't a clue what to wear, secondly it's in a restaurant/night club, were having a meal then into the night club, we have a few older members of staff tht go home after the meal but I kind of dnt want to?? I'm abit scared about being around drunk people tho and being knocked into, also I kno when other staff are drunk then I'm gonna be kind of on my own while they dance etc....OH is going as we work at same company but he also gets way drunk and won't want to come home when I want to....ugh decisions decisions!!! 


X


----------



## Carly.C

My work Christmas party is on the 30th and will have told people by then so no more excuses for not drinking! As for drunk people bumping into me, I encounter much worse babysitting my 3yr old nephew so that isnt something i will fear!


----------



## tashalina

hope ur ok kelly...

Iv stil got AGES to go til 1st tri lol...I only made it into june by the skin of my teeth and will probably go overdue and end up in july lol...

I was one of the last to give birth when I was an august mummy with my DD too. Id love to be an olive :rofl:


----------



## NDH

rowleypolie said:


> DH picked out the name Corben-not sure how to spell it- Korbyn, Corbin, Korben....something like that for a boy- if we have another girl- I am holding out for Bridget
> 
> Totally didnt realize that placenta in the front is anterior placenta- lol- heard people talking about that alot- so now I need to check out posts about it- any other complications with it anterior?

I've read some studies that seem to indicate a higher likelihood of posterior (face up) babies with an anterior placenta, but really it doesn't matter where the placenta is as long as its not too close to the cervix (and even if it is low in early scans its not something to worry about since most of them do move out of the way.


----------



## Jadey121

Yayy ive got my scan date through!! 5th Dec :-D Excited!!


----------



## anneliese

I got a scan date today too for Nov 26. I will be anywhere from 11wks1day to 11wks6days, so I hope we see something that actually resembles a baby this time around :haha:

They also said they would take some blood from me at that appointment. Anyone know if that's standard at the NT scan and what it's for?


----------



## AdriansMama

annelisse i have to go for 2 seperate sets of blood work along with my scan im not sure why we have to have a blood test done but my dr just told me it was part of the testing :S


----------



## CottlestonPie

At my hospital the scan and bloods are done together too. It's routine to do it that way I think. From what I gather (my memory is hazy), they do tests for you and baby. It's partly part of the NT screening but also to check you for any infections. They take 4 lots of blood at mine. Which sucks because my veins don't like giving up their blood!


----------



## Medzi

I have to do blood work as part of my NT scan as well. I guess it just goes hand in hand. Mine was supposed to be Dec 5 but the lady actually didn't confirm the appointment so good thing I called to double check - but now it is one day earlier on Dec 4.

My mom has been in Maui for the past 3 weeks and is coming home today. We are going to be telling her the news so we are excited!

Also, my work Christmas party will also be after I've told everyone (thankfully!) Ours is really huge because there is a lot of staff so it is a big dinner and dance. DH isn't into dancing so we don't stay much longer after that starts.


----------



## rowleypolie

I've got a cold :( took benedryl and still couldnt sleep! I am so congested! Just saw online to take 1 tsp honey and 1/2 tsp cinnamon- hoping it works- the kids both have runny noses too- so going to try it on them!


----------



## StefNJunk

So I was searching for hospital alternatives because I was told by one OB office that the hospital I was looking into would be about $15,000. NUTS! So I started looking into midwives, etc., and found what is to be the first birthing center in a 250 mile radius, it opens this month, and it's about 10 minutes from where we're moving. I see that as a sign.

And a bonus - if you prepay, you get 50% off, since the facility is new, and we took a loan and have the money up front. So yay for huge savings! Just waiting to hear back from them...


----------



## Medzi

StefNJunk said:


> So I was searching for hospital alternatives because I was told by one OB office that the hospital I was looking into would be about $15,000. NUTS! So I started looking into midwives, etc., and found what is to be the first birthing center in a 250 mile radius, it opens this month, and it's about 10 minutes from where we're moving. I see that as a sign.
> 
> And a bonus - if you prepay, you get 50% off, since the facility is new, and we took a loan and have the money up front. So yay for huge savings! Just waiting to hear back from them...

That is crazy that it costs that much!! Do you have insurance? 

I think it is a sign! I would love to give birth with a midwife at a birthing centre but am high risk so no one will take me on. Hospital for me - but still hoping for a natural birth :)


----------



## StefNJunk

Medzi said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> So I was searching for hospital alternatives because I was told by one OB office that the hospital I was looking into would be about $15,000. NUTS! So I started looking into midwives, etc., and found what is to be the first birthing center in a 250 mile radius, it opens this month, and it's about 10 minutes from where we're moving. I see that as a sign.
> 
> And a bonus - if you prepay, you get 50% off, since the facility is new, and we took a loan and have the money up front. So yay for huge savings! Just waiting to hear back from them...
> 
> That is crazy that it costs that much!! Do you have insurance?
> 
> I think it is a sign! I would love to give birth with a midwife at a birthing centre but am high risk so no one will take me on. Hospital for me - but still hoping for a natural birth :)Click to expand...

No insurance, unfortunately. Didn't realize they won't cover pregnant women because it's considered a "preexisting condition," and apparently in this state, you have to have your insurance plan with maternity added to it for who knows how much extra money for 18 months or something like that before even getting pregnant or they won't cover the pregnancy. It's been a hassle figuring it all out, but it looks like it may work out for the best!

I'm terrified of a natural birth, but if it's going to save us THAT much money (and that much stress because I'm ALWAYS worried about money!), I'm going to have to put my big girl panties on (or take them off, as the case will be!).

I hope for a natural birth for you :)


----------



## rowleypolie

StefNJunk said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> So I was searching for hospital alternatives because I was told by one OB office that the hospital I was looking into would be about $15,000. NUTS! So I started looking into midwives, etc., and found what is to be the first birthing center in a 250 mile radius, it opens this month, and it's about 10 minutes from where we're moving. I see that as a sign.
> 
> And a bonus - if you prepay, you get 50% off, since the facility is new, and we took a loan and have the money up front. So yay for huge savings! Just waiting to hear back from them...
> 
> That is crazy that it costs that much!! Do you have insurance?
> 
> I think it is a sign! I would love to give birth with a midwife at a birthing centre but am high risk so no one will take me on. Hospital for me - but still hoping for a natural birth :)Click to expand...
> 
> No insurance, unfortunately. Didn't realize they won't cover pregnant women because it's considered a "preexisting condition," and apparently in this state, you have to have your insurance plan with maternity added to it for who knows how much extra money for 18 months or something like that before even getting pregnant or they won't cover the pregnancy. It's been a hassle figuring it all out, but it looks like it may work out for the best!
> 
> I'm terrified of a natural birth, but if it's going to save us THAT much money (and that much stress because I'm ALWAYS worried about money!), I'm going to have to put my big girl panties on (or take them off, as the case will be!).
> 
> I hope for a natural birth for you :)Click to expand...

Is this your first? What is the plan if there are complications? Everyone I know who has a had a successful natural birth (in a birthing center of home birth) it has been their 2nd or 3rd child. My SIL tried a birthing center but they wouldnt take her because she had complications in her first pregnancy and it ended in MC. She ended up needing a C-section anyways so she was glad she had to go to the hospital. 

Not trying to rain on your parade- but you should be prepared just in case you need to go to the hospital anyways. That being said, i really wanted a home birth with this baby but my doc thinks i have hypertension and an anterior placenta so she doesnt want me to risk it


----------



## StefNJunk

rowleypolie said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> So I was searching for hospital alternatives because I was told by one OB office that the hospital I was looking into would be about $15,000. NUTS! So I started looking into midwives, etc., and found what is to be the first birthing center in a 250 mile radius, it opens this month, and it's about 10 minutes from where we're moving. I see that as a sign.
> 
> And a bonus - if you prepay, you get 50% off, since the facility is new, and we took a loan and have the money up front. So yay for huge savings! Just waiting to hear back from them...
> 
> That is crazy that it costs that much!! Do you have insurance?
> 
> I think it is a sign! I would love to give birth with a midwife at a birthing centre but am high risk so no one will take me on. Hospital for me - but still hoping for a natural birth :)Click to expand...
> 
> No insurance, unfortunately. Didn't realize they won't cover pregnant women because it's considered a "preexisting condition," and apparently in this state, you have to have your insurance plan with maternity added to it for who knows how much extra money for 18 months or something like that before even getting pregnant or they won't cover the pregnancy. It's been a hassle figuring it all out, but it looks like it may work out for the best!
> 
> I'm terrified of a natural birth, but if it's going to save us THAT much money (and that much stress because I'm ALWAYS worried about money!), I'm going to have to put my big girl panties on (or take them off, as the case will be!).
> 
> I hope for a natural birth for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> Is this your first? What is the plan if there are complications? Everyone I know who has a had a successful natural birth (in a birthing center of home birth) it has been their 2nd or 3rd child. My SIL tried a birthing center but they wouldnt take her because she had complications in her first pregnancy and it ended in MC. She ended up needing a C-section anyways so she was glad she had to go to the hospital.
> 
> Not trying to rain on your parade- but you should be prepared just in case you need to go to the hospital anyways. That being said, i really wanted a home birth with this baby but my doc thinks i have hypertension and an anterior placenta so she doesnt want me to risk itClick to expand...

It is my first. They haven't gotten back to me yet so there's still that chance, but I'm hoping it will work out. If I have to go to the hospital, I have to go, but hoping for the best! I know the women working there are prepared for transfers when necessary because they've had to do them before doing home births (I've already stalked their Facebook page to learn a little about them).


----------



## smiffy85

My mw tried to convince me to have a home birth at my booking appt. I'm not against them at all but I only bought this house in june with beige carpets so don't really like the idea of giving birth on a shower curtain on the floor......plus I remember my OH and mum saying they were paddling last time after I gave birth to toby lol!! Recipe for disaster I reckon. She was trying to say how nice it would be to be at home with toby as well. As if I want my 2 year old to get that image hehehe!!


----------



## nzjade

anneliese said:


> I got a scan date today too for Nov 26. I will be anywhere from 11wks1day to 11wks6days, so I hope we see something that actually resembles a baby this time around :haha:
> 
> They also said they would take some blood from me at that appointment. Anyone know if that's standard at the NT scan and what it's for?

Yeah it's standard here in New Zealand, and in lots of countries I believe. Here it's called 'first trimester combined screening' and consists of the blood test and NT scan, then the results of both combined give us a 'risk rating' of how at risk we are for a baby with Downs Syndrome etc. If we are 'high risk' then we can undergo further testing if we wish. xxx


----------



## StefNJunk

smiffy85 said:


> My mw tried to convince me to have a home birth at my booking appt. I'm not against them at all but I only bought this house in june with beige carpets so don't really like the idea of giving birth on a shower curtain on the floor......plus I remember my OH and mum saying they were paddling last time after I gave birth to toby lol!! Recipe for disaster I reckon. She was trying to say how nice it would be to be at home with toby as well. As if I want my 2 year old to get that image hehehe!!

You said paddling, I immediately had the image of them literally in a boat paddling in my head. :dohh: lol!

This center has the option for birthing at the center itself or at home, I'm almost definitely going with at the center.

And I got an appt. for the 26th. Yay! I'm super excited.


----------



## vegasbaby

StefNJunk said:


> So I was searching for hospital alternatives because I was told by one OB office that the hospital I was looking into would be about $15,000. NUTS! So I started looking into midwives, etc., and found what is to be the first birthing center in a 250 mile radius, it opens this month, and it's about 10 minutes from where we're moving. I see that as a sign.
> 
> And a bonus - if you prepay, you get 50% off, since the facility is new, and we took a loan and have the money up front. So yay for huge savings! Just waiting to hear back from them...

Stef: First, I think it is totally possible to have a natural birth with your first. My mom did and so did my SIL (as well as others I know). Second, that $15,000 probably assumes that you do have insurance. Most doctors and hospitals will take way less than that if you tell them your situation (there may also be programs for women without insurance that would help out too). The prices are highly inflated due to insurance. Even insurance doesn't pay what the doctors and hospital bill. For example, I got a statement from my insurance just yesterday stating that they had been charged $775 for all my blood work and that they paid $204 and I owe nothing on top of that. So that is like 70% off of the quoted prices. I'm just mentioning this so that whatever happens you know that everything is negotiable.


----------



## KBrain3377

I'm into my 9th week, and we have to decide what kind of testing to do. We can do the NT scan in week 11, with bloodwork, or do a CVS in week 12. Or even do both. From everything that I have read, the NT scan is only a screening, and does not give you conclusive information about the genetic makeup of the baby (just your chances of some of the major issues, like DS, etc.) A CSV, on the other hand, takes the actual sample of the placenta, which has the same genetic make-up as the baby, and gives you much more conclusive results. Due to my age (37), we will be doing all the testing that we can, to be as informed as possible. From what I've read, you can choose to do both tests, but it's probably redundant. Most people who opt for a CVS, will skip the NT scan, since it gives you almost all of the same information, but much more conclusively (for a lot of people, a CVS is what they will do when their NT scan results come back with bad numbers). What do you gals know about this?


----------



## nzjade

I think over here the blood test and NT scan is recommended first, because the CVS is a bit more obtrusive. I guess the question for each person is would you do anything different if you were found to be high risk? I personally wouldn't I don't think, so I wouldn't have a CVS. However, if someone really wants exact results, then the CVS gives a very accurate result if I understand correctly. I would go for the NT scan/blood first though because if it shows someone is low risk, then they could be spared the CVS which is a needle being inserted through the uterus into the placenta. Just the thought of it scares me!! xxxx


----------



## danielle1984

I just heard today that our hospital finish all renovations for the Labor and Mother & Baby part of the hospital. Both areas, you have your own bathroom and tub in your private room! Woohoo! I'm super excited, I can't wait to go and see what it looks like. I think privacy is a big thing.


----------



## nzjade

danielle1984 said:


> I just heard today that our hospital finish all renovations for the Labor and Mother & Baby part of the hospital. Both areas, you have your own bathroom and tub in your private room! Woohoo! I'm super excited, I can't wait to go and see what it looks like. I think privacy is a big thing.

Sounds awesome!! I haven't been to our local hospital, but apparently we get a private room for the labour, but then a shared room once the birth is over. Yours sounds nicer :)


----------



## nzjade

I just heard my baby's heartbeat on my midwife's Doppler!!! :cloud9: It was the most beautiful sound in the world :happydance:


----------



## Carly.C

Morning all!! I have my dating scan on Monday which will make me 11+1. Even though I've already had a scan which chowed a heart beat at 7+2, all of a sudden I've started feeling so scared about a MMC. I've just googled it and got a little reassurance that a MMC generally happens when the embryo doesnt develop after conception. Are any of you who have had a miscarriage in the past thinking and worrying the same as me? 
I'm normally so laid back, not much worries me and i'm a firm believer in 'what will be will be' but my goodness, i feel like i've developed a new personality and cant stop worrying about my little Jitterbug!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Yes. I had a mmc. We thought I was 14 weeks at my scan but it showed the baby had stopped developing at 7 weeks :(
I won't get that thought out of my head this time until I have my 12 week scan next week. It's only natural to worry about these things. Just try to relax and not stress about it. Easier said than done tho!
Your right, what will be will be x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Yep I'm the exact same. Had an early miscarriage last year so very cautious this tim
e around. We had a scan last week and felt very reassured 
after it however my anxiety 
has been slowly creeping back up this week especially since i have hardly any symptoms.Have my first Nhs 
scan on 29th nov  I imagine it's normal to be apprehensive at this point and we shouldn't give ourselves a hard time. Praying for you all xxx


----------



## anneliese

Has anyone else noticed their boobs getting bigger, but unevenly? 

I always had one bigger than the other, like most females, but it wasn't ever extreme or anything. But when I looked in the mirror today I noticed that one is getting quite a bit bigger compared to the other one. Anyone know if this is normal and if they will go back to normal? :wacko:


----------



## StefNJunk

vegasbaby said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> So I was searching for hospital alternatives because I was told by one OB office that the hospital I was looking into would be about $15,000. NUTS! So I started looking into midwives, etc., and found what is to be the first birthing center in a 250 mile radius, it opens this month, and it's about 10 minutes from where we're moving. I see that as a sign.
> 
> And a bonus - if you prepay, you get 50% off, since the facility is new, and we took a loan and have the money up front. So yay for huge savings! Just waiting to hear back from them...
> 
> Stef: First, I think it is totally possible to have a natural birth with your first. My mom did and so did my SIL (as well as others I know). Second, that $15,000 probably assumes that you do have insurance. Most doctors and hospitals will take way less than that if you tell them your situation (there may also be programs for women without insurance that would help out too). The prices are highly inflated due to insurance. Even insurance doesn't pay what the doctors and hospital bill. For example, I got a statement from my insurance just yesterday stating that they had been charged $775 for all my blood work and that they paid $204 and I owe nothing on top of that. So that is like 70% off of the quoted prices. I'm just mentioning this so that whatever happens you know that everything is negotiable.Click to expand...

You're probably right about 15,000 assuming insurance, everyone I have called offers significant discounts for self-pay patients over what they charge insurance. When we had the mc in August, our ER bills totaled 1700, discounted from something like 4 or 5000 because we were self-pay. 

If for any reason I needed to be transferred to a hospital, you better believe I'd be negotiating prices and payment plans! Probably while in labor :haha:


----------



## rowleypolie

anneliese said:


> Has anyone else noticed their boobs getting bigger, but unevenly?
> 
> I always had one bigger than the other, like most females, but it wasn't ever extreme or anything. But when I looked in the mirror today I noticed that one is getting quite a bit bigger compared to the other one. Anyone know if this is normal and if they will go back to normal? :wacko:

yes weirdly enough mine stay a bit different through pregnancy and nursing- it has to do with the milk ducts (i think) and one side is much better at storing the milk- but it doesnt make too big of a difference- just means that baby gets alot of stored milk up front before working on the hindmilk- and on the other side baby has to work harder- for more hindmilk


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've always been uneven, but I do find my already bigger one grows faster. Same when I put on weight though. First place I gain after belly is my right boob. So frustrating!


----------



## tashalina

StefNJunk said:


> vegasbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> So I was searching for hospital alternatives because I was told by one OB office that the hospital I was looking into would be about $15,000. NUTS! So I started looking into midwives, etc., and found what is to be the first birthing center in a 250 mile radius, it opens this month, and it's about 10 minutes from where we're moving. I see that as a sign.
> 
> And a bonus - if you prepay, you get 50% off, since the facility is new, and we took a loan and have the money up front. So yay for huge savings! Just waiting to hear back from them...
> 
> Stef: First, I think it is totally possible to have a natural birth with your first. My mom did and so did my SIL (as well as others I know). Second, that $15,000 probably assumes that you do have insurance. Most doctors and hospitals will take way less than that if you tell them your situation (there may also be programs for women without insurance that would help out too). The prices are highly inflated due to insurance. Even insurance doesn't pay what the doctors and hospital bill. For example, I got a statement from my insurance just yesterday stating that they had been charged $775 for all my blood work and that they paid $204 and I owe nothing on top of that. So that is like 70% off of the quoted prices. I'm just mentioning this so that whatever happens you know that everything is negotiable.Click to expand...
> 
> You're probably right about 15,000 assuming insurance, everyone I have called offers significant discounts for self-pay patients over what they charge insurance. When we had the mc in August, our ER bills totaled 1700, discounted from something like 4 or 5000 because we were self-pay.
> 
> If for any reason I needed to be transferred to a hospital, you better believe I'd be negotiating prices and payment plans! Probably while in labor :haha:Click to expand...

wow sure makes me greatful for being int he UK and having the NHS, as much as we may slate the service we get at least we dont have to pay like that...I would never have been able to afford to have kids and with 2 out of my 3 being 'unplanned' I wouldnt have been prepared lol


----------



## StefNJunk

tashalina, it's ridiculous. It seems more about the money than about the care. I was at the ER for 6 hours when I had the miscarriage, most of that time they were in their station doing nothing (we know because we kept looking out of my room into the station). I sat with a catheter in me for hours for an ultrasound that lasted a few minutes. So we received 1700 in bills for a few simple tests telling me I'd lost the baby and no evidence of concern from the nurses whatsoever.

I understand hospitals and doctors are busy and good ones are out there, but as far as medical care goes, this country is severely lacking. Focus needs to be put on patients rather than on money.

Ok, done ranting!


----------



## KBrain3377

I had another scan today - that's my third! Baby was measuring perfectly and was moving around like crazy. My RE wanted to see me one last time before he released me to my obgyn, and he said why not do another scan as long as I was there (I just had one done last week!). He also told me about a new test, called the Maternity 21, which is non invasive, and can be done to replace the CVS, and is 98% accurate. He said it just came out last year and is a decade in the making - he highly recommended it. I will meet with my obgyn in two weeks to discuss and schedule whatever tests we decide on, but from what I'm reading about the Maternity 21 sounds pretty awesome. So glad I live in a major medical city, I guess this test is not yet offered everywhere. 

Also, I can't believe there are ladies on here that haven't had a scan done yet - hang in there! It's just cruel to make people wait so long.
 



Attached Files:







Pic.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lisaloo82

I was thinking exactly the same tashalina. It must be awful having to think about cost before u go docs. In the uk we go for coughs and colds. Especially with little ones. We r very lucky xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Lovely scan kbrain x


----------



## shellgirl

KBrain3377 said:


> I had another scan today - that's my third! Baby was measuring perfectly and was moving around like crazy. My RE wanted to see me one last time before he released me to my obgyn, and he said why not do another scan as long as I was there (I just had one done last week!). He also told me about a new test, called the Maternity 21, which is non invasive, and can be done to replace the CVS, and is 98% accurate. He said it just came out last year and is a decade in the making - he highly recommended it. I will meet with my obgyn in two weeks to discuss and schedule whatever tests we decide on, but from what I'm reading about the Maternity 21 sounds pretty awesome. So glad I live in a major medical city, I guess this test is not yet offered everywhere.
> 
> Also, I can't believe there are ladies on here that haven't had a scan done yet - hang in there! It's just cruel to make people wait so long.

Love your scan pic! I can't wait for my next. 11 days and counting! This maternity 21 sounds interesting. I think I'll ask my doc about it when I go in for NT


----------



## AdriansMama

Lisaloo82 said:


> I was thinking exactly the same tashalina. It must be awful having to think about cost before u go docs. In the uk we go for coughs and colds. Especially with little ones. We r very lucky xx

i agree... here in canada we can go in for anything and in ontario OHIP covers it all ... i never would have been able to afford to have my son if i had to pay ... i cant imagine what it would be like to have to pay for doctors visits ...i find myself often giving advice to the american ladies to go to emerge and forget they have to pay to go :( we ARE very lucky !!


----------



## KBrain3377

AdriansMama said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking exactly the same tashalina. It must be awful having to think about cost before u go docs. In the uk we go for coughs and colds. Especially with little ones. We r very lucky xx
> 
> i agree... here in canada we can go in for anything and in ontario OHIP covers it all ... i never would have been able to afford to have my son if i had to pay ... i cant imagine what it would be like to have to pay for doctors visits ...i find myself often giving advice to the american ladies to go to emerge and forget they have to pay to go :( we ARE very lucky !!Click to expand...

Just from a different perspective...... today when I was in the waiting room, I was listening to a conversation of two women, one woman who lives in the UK (she's American and works there) and another one who lives in Italy (her husband was transferred there, not sure what her origin was). Both women were saying that they have access to "free" healthcare in Europe but both come here (to Chicago! a far way to go) to get care, especially for any kind of complications or problems. I was very interested and asked them both why - both of them replied that the level of care is far superior. Granted, this office I go to is one of the top REs in the country, but I think this makes a really important point. Everyone knocks American health care, but if you have insurance, which most people that I know do - it's the best in the world, as far as I'm concerned. And just so people realize - there is no such think as FREE health care - you pay for it, I pay for it, we all pay for it. In Europe and Canada, people pay for it through much higher taxes. Here in the States, we pay for it through insurance premiums. Personally, I'm very happy with the quality and access to care that we have here and would not trade it for "free" care anywhere else.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Hello!

Haven't posted in here for a few days, things are plodding on nicely :haha:

I've got a date for my scan, 3rd December, when I will be 13 weeks + 3 days :shock: Im too excited to wait that long! Ah well, I saw Logan at 13-14 weeks (tested late) so thats quite cool. I was worried if I saw the bean at 12 weeks they might look a whole lot different than Logan did which might worry me. Im seeing my Mum before the scan so will have to tell her Im pg, as she will be able to tell anyway :haha:

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend!
:flower:


----------



## NykolaS

Hey. I am Nikki. I am due on the 1st of June :D


----------



## Lisasmith

KBrain3377 said:


> AdriansMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking exactly the same tashalina. It must be awful having to think about cost before u go docs. In the uk we go for coughs and colds. Especially with little ones. We r very lucky xx
> 
> i agree... here in canada we can go in for anything and in ontario OHIP covers it all ... i never would have been able to afford to have my son if i had to pay ... i cant imagine what it would be like to have to pay for doctors visits ...i find myself often giving advice to the american ladies to go to emerge and forget they have to pay to go :( we ARE very lucky !!Click to expand...
> 
> Just from a different perspective...... today when I was in the waiting room, I was listening to a conversation of two women, one woman who lives in the UK (she's American and works there) and another one who lives in Italy (her husband was transferred there, not sure what her origin was). Both women were saying that they have access to "free" healthcare in Europe but both come here (to Chicago! a far way to go) to get care, especially for any kind of complications or problems. I was very interested and asked them both why - both of them replied that the level of care is far superior. Granted, this office I go to is one of the top REs in the country, but I think this makes a really important point. Everyone knocks American health care, but if you have insurance, which most people that I know do - it's the best in the world, as far as I'm concerned. And just so people realize - there is no such think as FREE health care - you pay for it, I pay for it, we all pay for it. In Europe and Canada, people pay for it through much higher taxes. Here in the States, we pay for it through insurance premiums. Personally, I'm very happy with the quality and access to care that we have here and would not trade it for "free" care anywhere else.Click to expand...

We have free healthcare here and we have access to world class doctors, surgeons and specialists.


----------



## Kendi

anyone knows benefits of water birth? would you reccommend?


----------



## Kendi

NykolaS said:


> Hey. I am Nikki. I am due on the 1st of June :D

Congrats and welcome, we share the due date based on my last scan:)


----------



## AdriansMama

i have never had a problem with the health care here in canada ... and ive never heard of anyone leaving here to go to the states for medical care :S im sure we dont pay much higher taxes or the US wouldnt be trying to figure out a way to work a similar health care system ... i actually get around $1500 back at tax time rather than owing...


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Kendi said:


> anyone knows benefits of water birth? would you reccommend?

I work in a neonatal intensive care unit and nothing scared me more than home births and water births.... I would not recommend it....in my profession I have seen many bad outcomes.....Just my opinion though


----------



## Medzi

I've never had issues with the health care here in Canada either. I have kidney disease and have never felt I wasn't getting the care I needed (I've had surgeries, been flown by helicopter, and have been in the hospital for months at a time - I've never seen a medical bill). I do know of one friend of mine who went to the USA for care, but he had terminal cancer and they wanted to try an experimental treatment that was only in Texas so they went. Other than that, no reason to go to the USA. For me though, knowing my medical history, it takes a ton of stress off knowing I don't have to worry about medical bills. And I don't feel like the care I have gotten here is bad because it is "free". We have excellent doctors, surgeons, and specialists. Actually, my nephrologist went to school in the USA. 

My husband is actually American and there are pros and cons to both systems for sure. We do pay higher taxes here, but it is comforting to know that we never have to worry about qualifying or pre-existing conditions or still having insurance but still sometimes have to pay a fee or worrying about not even having insurance.


----------



## Medzi

KBrain3377 said:


> I had another scan today - that's my third! Baby was measuring perfectly and was moving around like crazy. My RE wanted to see me one last time before he released me to my obgyn, and he said why not do another scan as long as I was there (I just had one done last week!). He also told me about a new test, called the Maternity 21, which is non invasive, and can be done to replace the CVS, and is 98% accurate. He said it just came out last year and is a decade in the making - he highly recommended it. I will meet with my obgyn in two weeks to discuss and schedule whatever tests we decide on, but from what I'm reading about the Maternity 21 sounds pretty awesome. So glad I live in a major medical city, I guess this test is not yet offered everywhere.
> 
> Also, I can't believe there are ladies on here that haven't had a scan done yet - hang in there! It's just cruel to make people wait so long.

Yay! Love your photo :)


----------



## StefNJunk

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Kendi said:
> 
> 
> anyone knows benefits of water birth? would you reccommend?
> 
> I work in a neonatal intensive care unit and nothing scared me more than home births and water births.... I would not recommend it....in my profession I have seen many bad outcomes.....Just my opinion thoughClick to expand...

What bad outcomes have you seen from water births? They've always interested me and are an option at the birthing center I'm going to.


----------



## Lisasmith

StefNJunk said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendi said:
> 
> 
> anyone knows benefits of water birth? would you reccommend?
> 
> I work in a neonatal intensive care unit and nothing scared me more than home births and water births.... I would not recommend it....in my profession I have seen many bad outcomes.....Just my opinion thoughClick to expand...
> 
> What bad outcomes have you seen from water births? They've always interested me and are an option at the birthing center I'm going to.Click to expand...

I've never seen a bad outcome that related directly to a water birth :) research is the key


----------



## NDH

Steph I'm so jealous of that birthing centre just opened up near you. Sounds ideal to me. I have an American friend who used birthing centre midwives for a homebirth and she was saying that as a birthing centre patient had she needed a transfer to hospital it would have been a lot cheaper than going to hospital first. She didn't have insurance either. A natural birth is totally doable as a first timer, absolutely. Especially in a setting where you have people supporting your intentions of one and not pushing an induction or an epidural. Plus birthing centres don't have NO pain relief, just not epis and c-sections. 
I was induced but had no pain relief, not even gas or tylenol. Do lots of research and trust your body. 

I'm hoping for a water birth this time around. My hospital didn't allow them last time but they were changing g policy. Plus if they still aren't "allowed" every room has a pool to labour in and I've heard of several ladies who have had water births anyway cause they're not allowed to physically remove you to push if you can't/won't get out. They look so peaceful and relaxing and water is good pain relief. I only labored in water for an hour though cause I had back labour and just couldn't get comfortable.


----------



## Seren0613

EDD keeps changing, most recent is 6/18, though. :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

When people say natural birth... Do you mean no induction, no intervention and no pain relief?
With my little man I went into labour naturally (waters broke and contractions were immediately 1-1.5 minutes apart), but then I did have gas up until I started pushing and was also cut as baby was struggling to get out. So I guess that part wasn't natural!

I think this time around I'm going to do some perineal massage to help prevent episiotomy again but I'll totally take the gas again lol


----------



## NDH

"Natural birth" is a widely varying term lol. Some people use it to simply mean a vaginal delivery no matter what, to others it means no drugs. Hadn't considered induction before but I suppose it goes along with that hey? I wanted to avoid induction but ended up with one due to decells. It wasn't too bad but I hope not to have another.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

To me a natural birth means a vaginal delivery, no matter what pain relief you choose


----------



## Mellie1988

I consider a normal birth to be vaginal delivery with no complications so no forceps/ventouse delivery. 

I call people who don't have any pain relief....absolute saints!!! :rofl: there's no way I could have no pain relief at all! I had gas and air with both my LOs....petrified of epidural and don't really like the thought of not being in control to push etc so that's never been an option for me! 

This time round I hope to have a water birth or at least labour in pool and get out of I need to! Also plan to have my trusty friend gas and air with me :D haha! 

Found bubs HB yesterday morning at 166bpm :D yay! Tried again today to record it....can I find the little monkey again?? NOPE lol 

Also wanted to say I feel fantastic at last, yay!! Sickness has disappeared pretty much, seem to be getting over the constant tiredness....my sore boobs are very much still with me tho :(! Thought I would share and say that there IS light at the end of the tunnel :) 

Hope everyone is okay and having a nice weekend, no real plans for this weekend, I've been working this morning, OH has been busy putting a new wall cupboard up in kitchen, building a gate for the side of our house and putting our new door bell up....yay, he's a gudden :D! Gonna chill out this afternoon, kids are playing nicely with jigsaws so think I'm gonna catch up on some tellie! Gotta sister and nephew coming tomorrow, that's about it! Gotta love chilled out weekends! 

X 
X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

If the epidural is done correctly you are actually still in control i could feel when my contractions where and when i needed to push i actually ended up telling my nurse i was having one :haha: but with everything not every woman reacts the same to epidurals. i do agree with you though the ones who do it 100% pain relief free are saints!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

A babies first instinct upon birth is to cry......if a baby does that while being born under water they will aspirate (inhale the water into their lungs). I have seen babies admitted for pneumonia....and I have seen babies die from this. I have seen babies adnitted from home that were nuchal cords (where the cord wraps around the babies neck), meconium aspirations, babies that got stuck and mothers had to come in for crash c/s (where babies dont survive). 90% of home births(and hospital births) will go just fine 10% wont. Doing my line of work my babies will be born in the best hospital with the best NICU because to me the ultimate goal of delivery is getting mg babies into this world safely whatever means necessary. You can have a "natural" birth in a hospital where just in case something does go wrong their is proper care for you and your baby.


----------



## Carly.C

jewelsbaby81 said:


> A babies first instinct upon birth is to cry......if a baby does that while being born under water they will aspirate (inhale the water into their lungs). I have seen babies admitted for pneumonia....and I have seen babies die from this. I have seen babies adnitted from home that were nuchal cords (where the cord wraps around the babies neck), meconium aspirations, babies that got stuck and mothers had to come in for crash c/s (where babies dont survive). 90% of home births(and hospital births) will go just fine 10% wont. Doing my line of work my babies will be born in the best hospital with the best NICU because to me the ultimate goal of delivery is getting mg babies into this world safely whatever means necessary. You can have a "natural" birth in a hospital where just in case something does go wrong their is proper care for you and your baby.

I thought a baby's natural instinct was to hold its breath underwater?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think its one of those things.... Yes there are horror stories but as you say 90% are fine. 
I will always opt for hospital because of previous experience (DS was distressed and there was a bit of a panic about him getting stuck- hence the episiotomy)... But a friend of mine had a home birth and she said it was the best thing ever and she'd never do it any other way. 
I think if you're sensible and discuss the risks and benefits with your midwife you'll be able to make the right choice.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Carly.C said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> A babies first instinct upon birth is to cry......if a baby does that while being born under water they will aspirate (inhale the water into their lungs). I have seen babies admitted for pneumonia....and I have seen babies die from this. I have seen babies adnitted from home that were nuchal cords (where the cord wraps around the babies neck), meconium aspirations, babies that got stuck and mothers had to come in for crash c/s (where babies dont survive). 90% of home births(and hospital births) will go just fine 10% wont. Doing my line of work my babies will be born in the best hospital with the best NICU because to me the ultimate goal of delivery is getting mg babies into this world safely whatever means necessary. You can have a "natural" birth in a hospital where just in case something does go wrong their is proper care for you and your baby.
> 
> I thought a baby's natural instinct was to hold its breath underwater?Click to expand...

Upon birth a babies instinct is to cry so that the alveoli in their lungs can 'pop' open and they can then begin air exchange breathe.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

CottlestonPie said:


> I think its one of those things.... Yes there are horror stories but as you say 90% are fine.
> I will always opt for hospital because of previous experience (DS was distressed and there was a bit of a panic about him getting stuck- hence the episiotomy)... But a friend of mine had a home birth and she said it was the best thing ever and she'd never do it any other way.
> I think if you're sensible and discuss the risks and benefits with your midwife you'll be able to make the right choice.

I agree you should be informed. My aunt is a CNM ( certified nurse midwife) and owned get own birthing center so I am well aware of both spectrums. Its a personal choice for me, I could never live with myself if something went wrong so I prefer to be in a hospital and my profession makes it an easy choice. To me the birthing experience isn't what I want....Its what brings my babies into the world safely and without complication.....to each their own


----------



## StefNJunk

NDH said:


> Steph I'm so jealous of that birthing centre just opened up near you. Sounds ideal to me. I have an American friend who used birthing centre midwives for a homebirth and she was saying that as a birthing centre patient had she needed a transfer to hospital it would have been a lot cheaper than going to hospital first. She didn't have insurance either. A natural birth is totally doable as a first timer, absolutely. Especially in a setting where you have people supporting your intentions of one and not pushing an induction or an epidural. Plus birthing centres don't have NO pain relief, just not epis and c-sections.
> I was induced but had no pain relief, not even gas or tylenol. Do lots of research and trust your body.
> 
> I'm hoping for a water birth this time around. My hospital didn't allow them last time but they were changing g policy. Plus if they still aren't "allowed" every room has a pool to labour in and I've heard of several ladies who have had water births anyway cause they're not allowed to physically remove you to push if you can't/won't get out. They look so peaceful and relaxing and water is good pain relief. I only labored in water for an hour though cause I had back labour and just couldn't get comfortable.

I've always been interested in midwives / water births, ever since I was in my early teens and wanted to become a labor and delivery nurse (later changed my mind, as nursing overall isn't for me, still considered midwifery though!). So when I found this place and at just the right moment, I realized it was perfect! 

I've honestly never even heard of gas during labor, I wonder if it's not so common in the states?


----------



## rowleypolie

Anyone see the new Twilight movie?? DH and I got a sitter and are going to a matinee today- He read all the books (he loves to read!) and I personally just like the drama! lol- I feel like a 16 year old when we go because of all the tweens!


----------



## Kendi

Thanks all for the thoughts, the aim for sure is to have a safe delivery....think will go for hospital delivery, private care option where they dedicate resources purposely for you. Thanks all.


----------



## smiffy85

Not seen twilight yet - very excited though. Gonna go in a few weeks with mother in law so we can avoid the mad rush! I loved the stories, actually want to read breaking dawn again just to remind myself and watched part 1 the other night and got all excited!! x

Glad that some people are starting to feel a little bit better now. This week I have felt a little better too, or I'm just ignoring it more lol. Hoping it's going to soon though as I would love to enjoy all food and cooking again, I miss my kitchen!

Anyone else getting stupidly excited for christmas yet? I am!! Being a teacher we have started learning the songs for our christmas show and it's making me feel very festive!!


----------



## shobbs

Got my dating scan tomorrow and im so nervous :(


----------



## Lisasmith

shobbs said:


> Got my dating scan tomorrow and im so nervous :(

You will do fine sweetheart <3


----------



## Lisasmith

Carly.C said:


> jewelsbaby81 said:
> 
> 
> A babies first instinct upon birth is to cry......if a baby does that while being born under water they will aspirate (inhale the water into their lungs). I have seen babies admitted for pneumonia....and I have seen babies die from this. I have seen babies adnitted from home that were nuchal cords (where the cord wraps around the babies neck), meconium aspirations, babies that got stuck and mothers had to come in for crash c/s (where babies dont survive). 90% of home births(and hospital births) will go just fine 10% wont. Doing my line of work my babies will be born in the best hospital with the best NICU because to me the ultimate goal of delivery is getting mg babies into this world safely whatever means necessary. You can have a "natural" birth in a hospital where just in case something does go wrong their is proper care for you and your baby.
> 
> I thought a baby's natural instinct was to hold its breath underwater?Click to expand...

This is why the birthing pool should be maintained at body temperature. The cooler air is what stimulates the baby to take that first big breath.


----------



## smiffy85

I love all this info people put on. Its all stuff I probably wouldn't have thought of at all!

How is everyone feeling today??

x


----------



## Carly.C

OMG I'm 11 weeks today. Have dating scan tomorrow and we're making our big announcement to my parents and my sister then to the inlaws on Tuesday as it's MIL birthday, so we got her a Gran card from the baby, she has no idea!!
When i first found out i was pregnant time was going soooo slow, but now its flying I cant believe i'm actually at that time where we're about to announce. I'm praying all is well tomorrow, I keep having waves of nervousness where I think the worst but then mild nausea kicks in or something pokes my boob to remind me that my hormones are still making a baby!! 
Hope all its still well with you ladies, keep the posts comin, have loved hearing everyone's symptoms through the first tri and look forward to seeing bump progression pics as we enter the second tri (can you believe we're nearly there?)


----------



## Logan's Mum

Carly.C said:


> OMG I'm 11 weeks today. Have dating scan tomorrow and we're making our big announcement to my parents and my sister then to the inlaws on Tuesday as it's MIL birthday, so we got her a Gran card from the baby, she has no idea!!
> When i first found out i was pregnant time was going soooo slow, but now its flying I cant believe i'm actually at that time where we're about to announce. I'm praying all is well tomorrow, I keep having waves of nervousness where I think the worst but then mild nausea kicks in or something pokes my boob to remind me that my hormones are still making a baby!!
> Hope all its still well with you ladies, keep the posts comin, have loved hearing everyone's symptoms through the first tri and look forward to seeing bump progression pics as we enter the second tri (can you believe we're nearly there?)

Hope the scan goes well! :flower: Im nervous too, keep fretting about stupid things, like thought my nausea had gone, then felt like I was gonna hurl when I got back from shopping yesterday as I hadnt eaten since lunch :blush: I keep focusing on my symptoms and relax a bit more. I have to wait til Im over 13 weeks for my scan, too long to wait!! And the bump is starting to get too big to hide soon, had to stock up on Primark baggy jumpers yesterday to hide it :haha:


----------



## NDH

I have my scan in the ,morning too. Keep! I'm excited nut so nervous too. I remember with DD having nightmares before the 12 week scan that either it would be a mmc or they'd tell me I was crazy and not actually pregnant. A great scan and a healthy DD has done nothing to alleviate my fears this time around apparently. I've never even suffered a loss (except a couple suspected early mcs. Can't even call them chemicals as I never tested). I'm sure it'll be fine, I'm just apprehensive cause dh isn't coming so if there was bad news mom would know first.


----------



## Mellie1988

Good luck for those with scans in the morning, how exciting :D!! 

X


----------



## Carly.C

Aw... I wish mine was in the morning. I have to work till 14.45 then scan is at 15.45. Think it'll be a long morning in work!!! Good luck to everyone else, look forward to comparig notes and sizes of baby's etc!!!! Sleepless night tonight i think!


----------



## 28329

Good luck to those with scans tomorrow. I look forward to the updates.


----------



## lili24

Good luck to those with scans tomorrow and this week! I had one on Friday and it was amazing! :)

Happy 10 weeks due date buddies!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck everyone with scans! I think those due at the beginning of the month should be progressing to second tri this week so big congratulations x


----------



## Mellie1988

When do you class yourself as second tri? For me it's the end of 12 weeks, so 13 weeks....but a lot of people say 14 weeks? I just like to progress sooner :D haha and my babies have always been born at 38 weeks anyway....so it's 2nd tri at 13 weeks for me! 

Mmmm for the first time in agesss I can't wait for tea, I'm making Philadelphia chicken wrapped in bacon with chips and veg....nom!!! Altho I am craving a Sunday dinner soooo much! 

X


----------



## 28329

That dinner sounds so good!! We're having sausage, egg, bacon, chips and beans. Yum. I'm classing second tri as 13 weeks too.


----------



## shobbs

Here's my scan from today both babies are still 5 days apart but still so happy

https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/4F0B1D60-C27A-494D-820C-5139DA01E849-186-0000001F2E8C6C41.jpg


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwwwh lovely pic shobbs, twin scan pictures are amazing :D

Was it a private one you went to today or hospital appt? 

X


----------



## Whatsername

I love the twin scans, just totally amazing. Congratulations Shobbs  We have our first scan tomorrow and I am pretty nervous, I'm not gonna lie. Just want everything to be ok.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Good luck whatsername xxx


----------



## 28329

Beautiful twin scan picture. So sweet!!
Good luck whatsername. I'm sure you'll be online tomorrow showing off a beautiful picture.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Shobbs, that's a lovely pic! Best of luck to those having scans tomorrow :hugs: hope there's going to be lots of pics! X


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies, I'm currently 8+5 (stoopid iPad won't let me update my ticker) with my second bubba (6th pregnancy though, 5 bubbas were too good for this world). 
I had an early scan last week to determine my dates as I need lots of medications at the moment to stop my sickness & treat a kidney infection. 
I loved this forum during my last successful pregnancy & hope to make some more great buddies again this time around. 
Hope your all well & keeping safe xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Aww love the twinge scan pic.
goodluck to those with scans tomorrow. i have my 9 week check tomorrow just routine weight blood pressure and labs and then finally having out first scan next week on the 28th!! still seems forever away ahhh.. hope everyone is well some of you are getting so close to second tri! im way jealous but i know im getting there :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Mellie1988 said:


> When do you class yourself as second tri? For me it's the end of 12 weeks, so 13 weeks....but a lot of people say 14 weeks? I just like to progress sooner :D haha and my babies have always been born at 38 weeks anyway....so it's 2nd tri at 13 weeks for me!
> 
> Mmmm for the first time in agesss I can't wait for tea, I'm making Philadelphia chicken wrapped in bacon with chips and veg....nom!!! Altho I am craving a Sunday dinner soooo much!
> 
> X

On here second tri is beginning of 14 weeks :-(


----------



## nzjade

Good luck for all the scans! My next scan is my Nuchal Translucency scan on 7th December - soooo long to wait. They do it here at 13 weeks, rather than 12 weeks. So I will be having it on 7th December at 13+2. Can't wait! 

Still getting some morning sickness here, lost my breakfast this morning! Then all I could eat all day was muffins and buns. Not at all healthy but it's literally all I could bring myself to eat, so surely better than nothing.


----------



## NDH

Had a fabulous scan today :) Chickadee is measuring exactly 12+1 so perfectly matched to my 6 week scan. So very active, it was amazing to see him/her moving around so much. My daughter was asleep at her 12 week scan so pretty different lol. 

The sonographer surprised me with a 3D view of the baby! I never had one done with my last pregnancy so it was really cool to watch.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/HOLDENNatalie20121119111358323.jpg


----------



## 28329

So beautiful.


----------



## shobbs

Mellie1988 said:


> Awwwwh lovely pic shobbs, twin scan pictures are amazing :D
> 
> Was it a private one you went to today or hospital appt?
> 
> X

It was a hospital appointment top baby is measuring 1 day behind and bottom baby is measuring 2 days a head :)


----------



## shobbs

Had my results aswell from my blood work at 10 weeks all perfect was also told I've got fantastic iron levels and I must be eating all my greens, truth be told I haven't been that good with my veg but I'm taking seven seas prenatals at 15.00 a box for 4 weeks worth so they must be good :)


----------



## anneliese

I will only be around 11 weeks at my NT scan, hope it's not too early


----------



## meli1981

hi, can i be added? im due june 27! im almost nine weeks, going by sooo fast! congrats everyone


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Have my NT scan tomorrow. So excited to see my little babies again. Good luck to everyone with scans this week.


----------



## praying41more

Im here too. Due June 24th.


----------



## Jadey121

NDH - That scan picture is awesome :-D Cute Baba!!! Cant wait until my scan! xx


----------



## msp_teen

Awwww NDH what a beautiful baby already!! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I had my scan today and am no longer due in June, I am not due end of May.


----------



## Carly.C

Had my scan today and all looked very well from where I was lying!! Baby C measured 2 days ahead so I'm now due June 7th. There are defo perks to being NHS staff, I had 6 pictures for free!! Our little precious was kicking me, it looked like it belonged to someone else, was strange that I couldnt feel anything!!


----------



## Carly.C

And here's my precious baby. Anyone wana take any gender guesses? Can anyone work out which way the baby is facing? Is it face up or towards us?
 



Attached Files:







IMG000356.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## msp_teen

Aww Congrats Carly C. And OmiOmen and Omi that is great news you're just that much closer to meeting baby!

I'd say girl Carly, just looks like a little girl to me! So sweet and cuddly looking already!


----------



## Carly.C

OmiOmen said:


> I had my scan today and am no longer due in June, I am not due end of May.

Yikes.... I hope u mean ur NOW due in May :dohh:!!!


----------



## mitzee

Hi, I'm due 15th June - please can I go on the list? Many thanks, Mitzee xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Lovely pic Carly! Look at that little belly!


----------



## OmiOmen

Opps, yes NOW due in may. I have baby brain already. :haha:


----------



## Logan's Mum

What cute scan pics Carly and NDH! Just catching up with this thread, if Ive missed anyone, hope your scans went well! :flower:

Still cant wait til the 3rd Dec for my scan, soooooo long! Im taking the day off work so if all goes well hoping OH will take me to lunch :happydance: Visiting my Mum this weekend and telling her, will keep you updated on her reaction....


Also.... has this thread moved?? :haha:


----------



## NDH

Oh weird it has moved back to first tri from groups and discussions!


----------



## Mellie1988

Happy 12 weeks to meeee yay! 

X


----------



## xxyjadexx

NDH said:


> Oh weird it has moved back to first tri from groups and discussions!

It took me ages to find the thread!


----------



## Mamma_Mia

Due June 21 :) :)


----------



## StefNJunk

That's odd that it's moved considering how many of us will be entering second tri in the next few weeks.

BTW, no need to search the boards for the thread - if you go into your User CP, it'll be in your subscriptions if you've posted in it before (if there's a new post since you read last you'll see it on the first page after clicking User CP, if not, it'll be under List Subscriptions near the bottom of the left menu).


----------



## jewelsbaby81

About an hour to my NT scan!!! So excited to see my babies again!!


----------



## msp_teen

How exciting jewels! Hope to see a pic of the twins!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

My NT scan went great!! The sonographer was so nice. She gave me like 20 pictures. Baby As Nuchal measurement was 1.2 and Baby Bs was 1. They both had nasal bones and she told me that they looked perfect  A had a heart rate of 154 and B was 169. I am so happy!
 



Attached Files:







20121120_112626.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 13









20121120_111648.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 12









20121120_111617.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## msp_teen

Awww Jewels they are so adorable already!! Are they in the same sac I can't tell, identical or fraternal?


----------



## MustBeMummy

Can i be added to the least please. My EDD is June 8th but i have my 1st scam on Nov 27th and im sure my date will change :s


----------



## Sam's mummy

Please could you add me. Due 25th June. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## noodlebumxx

Can you change me, now 2nd June xx


----------



## shellgirl

jewelsbaby81 said:


> My NT scan went great!! The sonographer was so nice. She gave me like 20 pictures. Baby As Nuchal measurement was 1.2 and Baby Bs was 1. They both had nasal bones and she told me that they looked perfect  A had a heart rate of 154 and B was 169. I am so happy!

Your twinsies are precious! Yay for a great scan and results! Congrats hun :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw jewels what beautiful pics... They look like proper little people! :D
Congrats!

Got my scan on Monday fiiinally :happydance:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

June 20th for me please! :)


----------



## shobbs

beautiful scan pics jewels, looking at there pictogether they look identical xx are they still measuring 2 days apart?? x


----------



## jewelsbaby81

shobbs said:


> beautiful scan pics jewels, looking at there pictogether they look identical xx are they still measuring 2 days apart?? x

Yeah the way she got them you couldn't see the desperate sacs but they each have their own seperate sac and placenta  yeah I think one was 12wk 1d and the other was 11wk6d but they were moving around alot towards the end. They were sleeping in the beginning which the sonographer loved for the NT measurements


----------



## danielle1984

Everyone has beautiful scan pictures!! :happydance: It's so cool to see. I haven't been on lately, too busy with work and tired.

My next scan is in January and my last scan was at 7 weeks. I'm seeing my doctor next week, if I ask her for a scan before Christmas do you think she'll say no? I really was hoping for a 12 weeks scan :cry: but I spoke to another co-worker who is seeing the same doctor (she's at 24 weeks) and she too didn't get a scan around 12 weeks.


----------



## Kellya009

So I finally got booked in at the maternity clinic, I have an initial appointment on dec 6 and then they'll requisition an ultrasound for me. I'm 10 weeks now so my first scan won't be for a long time still!! But that's due to all of the midwives and drs being booked up and not able to take me on yet. 

I feel like I'm being such an irresponsible pregnant woman! I don't have a dr, prenatals, a scan or anything like that yet :(. I am drinking a pregnancy nutritional drink and taking folic acid though...

Now that my ms is easing off I'm feeling a bit more worried about making sure baby is doing ok :(


----------



## StefNJunk

Nervous. A little crampy (hoping that's just hunger), but there was a little blood when I wiped. Very little, but it was red. Waiting to see if more ends up coming...


----------



## shellgirl

StefNJunk said:


> Nervous. A little crampy (hoping that's just hunger), but there was a little blood when I wiped. Very little, but it was red. Waiting to see if more ends up coming...

Oh no. Hopefully it's just a little bloop and stops. I'll say a prayer for you that everything is ok.


----------



## Kellya009

Ah I'm so excited... SIL just had her first baby... Baby boy Asher, 8 days early!! They live in a different province unfortunately but I'm just so proud and bursting with excitement! Had to share it.

That will be us in 7 months ladies!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Thanks, shell. Trying to keep my mind off it so I don't run to the bathroom to check every 2 minutes. Having a hard time doing that...


----------



## Logan's Mum

StefNJunk said:


> Nervous. A little crampy (hoping that's just hunger), but there was a little blood when I wiped. Very little, but it was red. Waiting to see if more ends up coming...

Awww sweetie try not to worry, I heard in another post that about now the placenta has more of a role, and found the quote below off a website, bleeding from the placenta:



> This is common in early pregnancy  too much placenta tissue is and tiny pieces sometimes break away, dies and are shed from the vagina.

 website: https://www.bounty.com/pregnancy/15-weeks-pregnant/bleeding-in-pregnancy

It might not be this, best get it checked, but it could be this. :hugs:


----------



## nzjade

jewelsbaby81 said:


> My NT scan went great!! The sonographer was so nice. She gave me like 20 pictures. Baby As Nuchal measurement was 1.2 and Baby Bs was 1. They both had nasal bones and she told me that they looked perfect  A had a heart rate of 154 and B was 169. I am so happy!

What beautiful pics Jewel :)


----------



## nzjade

StefNJunk said:


> Nervous. A little crampy (hoping that's just hunger), but there was a little blood when I wiped. Very little, but it was red. Waiting to see if more ends up coming...

FX everything is OK Stef xxx :flow:


----------



## nzjade

OMG anyone else got itchy nipples?? They're driving me nuts!! :blush:


----------



## _Delilah_

Congratulations to all the June mummas-to-be!

I'm due June 28th ;)


----------



## msp_teen

nzjade said:


> OMG anyone else got itchy nipples?? They're driving me nuts!!:

Me too!! And then if I try to scratch them, they hurt so bad! My boobs are huge now, they've grown so much these past 10 weeks! They hurt, but I'm so grateful!


----------



## HelenEdge

I'm due june 23rd with baby number 3:happydance:


----------



## StefNJunk

Logan's Mum said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> Nervous. A little crampy (hoping that's just hunger), but there was a little blood when I wiped. Very little, but it was red. Waiting to see if more ends up coming...
> 
> Awww sweetie try not to worry, I heard in another post that about now the placenta has more of a role, and found the quote below off a website, bleeding from the placenta:
> 
> 
> 
> This is common in early pregnancy  too much placenta tissue is and tiny pieces sometimes break away, dies and are shed from the vagina.Click to expand...
> 
> website: https://www.bounty.com/pregnancy/15-weeks-pregnant/bleeding-in-pregnancy
> 
> It might not be this, best get it checked, but it could be this. :hugs:Click to expand...




nzjade said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> Nervous. A little crampy (hoping that's just hunger), but there was a little blood when I wiped. Very little, but it was red. Waiting to see if more ends up coming...
> 
> FX everything is OK Stef xxx :flow:Click to expand...

Thanks Logan's Mum!. I didn't know about the too much placenta thing... news to me! That would make sense... the blood was kind of like a few tiny little "pieces" almost, rather than liquid like bleeding. And that sounded gross, sorry! :haha:

And thank you nzjade!

The mild cramping is gone. TMI and embarrassing but I'm thinking it may have been gas that was just really low and my paranoid brain turned it into something else. My stomach was torn up all night and all morning.

And there hasn't been any more blood. :happydance:

I have an appt with my midwife on Monday, so as long as it doesn't come back between now and then, I'll ask about it then.


----------



## libbyam2003

Stef,

I've had some pain in my lower ab area and felt like it might be cramping or something. Finally decided it had to be gas but it wasn't going away all day long! Well that night and next day I had AWFUL VILE SMELLING GAS ha!! So sometimes our digestion is definitely the culprit!


----------



## StefNJunk

libbyam2003 said:


> Stef,
> 
> I've had some pain in my lower ab area and felt like it might be cramping or something. Finally decided it had to be gas but it wasn't going away all day long! Well that night and next day I had AWFUL VILE SMELLING GAS ha!! So sometimes our digestion is definitely the culprit!

I love that you put so much emphasis on that! Made me literally lol. I'm so immature sometimes! :haha:

Oh and I read some of your journal, my OH is the same way as your hubby! Saying he wants to wait then realizing he wants something a lot sooner. He told me in July that he wanted to wait about a year to start TTC, then literally less than a couple weeks later we were pregnant, lol. That ended in mc, but he was ready to jump right back into trying again! We aren't married and he's saying he wants to wait on that, but with how much he's been talking about waiting (and I'm perfectly fine with that), I wouldn't be surprised in the least if he proposed any time from now until whenever.


----------



## libbyam2003

Ha yeah Stef! Sometimes guys need a push to know what WE want in order to think on it and decide they want it! Dh never seems to think about the same life stuff as me... its more planning for extra money in retirement fund or rearranging the garage lol, NOT babies and marriage! Week or so ago, I mentioned plans to go nursery furniture shopping and he gave me a confused look and asked why? He hadn't even CONSIDERED needing new furniture for the second baby!! I was like 'uh what were you thinking the baby would sleep in???' He left the room and came back with a clothes hamper basket lol.


----------



## Phantom710

Hey everyone! I've not been on a lot, so please "Thank" this post if you still need to be added. Thanks.


----------



## StefNJunk

libbyam2003 said:


> Ha yeah Stef! Sometimes guys need a push to know what WE want in order to think on it and decide they want it! Dh never seems to think about the same life stuff as me... its more planning for extra money in retirement fund or rearranging the garage lol, NOT babies and marriage! Week or so ago, I mentioned plans to go nursery furniture shopping and he gave me a confused look and asked why? He hadn't even CONSIDERED needing new furniture for the second baby!! I was like 'uh what were you thinking the baby would sleep in???' He left the room and came back with a clothes hamper basket lol.

Lol @ the clothes hamper! That's too funny. Mine plans for pretty much everything, but is either very last minute about things or way too ahead of time, so we're either rushing to get things done, or the things are done and we're waiiiiiiting until the time they needed to be done by, lol.


----------



## Carly.C

Hi Phantom. Could you change me to the 9th please. Thanx xx


----------



## tartlet

Phantom710 said:


> Hey everyone! I've not been on a lot, so please "Thank" this post if you still need to be added. Thanks.

Hi, I'm on the list, just need to be moved to the 23rd.  Thanks


----------



## shellgirl

nzjade said:


> OMG anyone else got itchy nipples?? They're driving me nuts!! :blush:

Nipples are ridiculously itchy/burning and I have to grab them to make them stop! Not convenient when in public :blush:


----------



## littlemiss84

Had my 12 week scan today. It was amazing, baby was jumping around and showing off its butt. My midwife is using my LMP to date the pregnancy and has changed my due date to 3 June (although by the baby's size im not due until 8 June)

Bubba looks like a little alien :haha:


----------



## shellgirl

Awww. Great scan pic!


----------



## Mellie1988

My sister had her scan date today and they have given her a due date of 4th June - same date as me :rofl: it's insane!! 


X


----------



## shellgirl

Mellie1988 said:


> My sister had her scan date today and they have given her a due date of 4th June - same date as me :rofl: it's insane!!
> 
> 
> X

How exciting to be pregnant at the same time as your sis and to have the same due date too! Wow!


----------



## StefNJunk

Bleeding came back a bit. After a BM (TMI!). It was a small amount again and literally only when I wiped. It's been hours since and still no more. I'm thinking it's this - https://www.babycenter.com/400_is-i...-bleeding-after-a-bowel-moveme_1975586_282.bc

Still somewhat nervous, but after reading about that and having it fit perfectly, I'm not freaking out anymore. Still wish my appt would hurry up and get here...


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I already feel huge. I am only 12+3 and have been having a little bump since about 9weeks. I'm gonna chalk it up to the fact that its twins and that I didn't have any MS....
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20121121_151206.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## shellgirl

jewelsbaby81 said:


> I already feel huge. I am only 12+3 and have been having a little bump since about 9weeks. I'm gonna chalk it up to the fact that its twins and that I didn't have any MS....

Lucky you to have twins and no MS! Adorable bump btw ;)


----------



## nzjade

msp_teen said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> OMG anyone else got itchy nipples?? They're driving me nuts!!:
> 
> Me too!! And then if I try to scratch them, they hurt so bad! My boobs are huge now, they've grown so much these past 10 weeks! They hurt, but I'm so grateful!Click to expand...




shellgirl said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> OMG anyone else got itchy nipples?? They're driving me nuts!! :blush:
> 
> Nipples are ridiculously itchy/burning and I have to grab them to make them stop! Not convenient when in public :blush:Click to expand...

So glad I'm not the only one :haha:


Stef - when's your appointment?


----------



## Logan's Mum

StefNJunk said:


> Bleeding came back a bit. After a BM (TMI!). It was a small amount again and literally only when I wiped. It's been hours since and still no more. I'm thinking it's this - https://www.babycenter.com/400_is-i...-bleeding-after-a-bowel-moveme_1975586_282.bc
> 
> Still somewhat nervous, but after reading about that and having it fit perfectly, I'm not freaking out anymore. Still wish my appt would hurry up and get here...

Oooo hadn't heard of that before, but would make sense as the cervix is really sensitive. If you are worried though you should phone up your early pregnancy unit at your hospital if you can just to be on the safe side. You may be able to get a scan, my scan isn't til over a week so any probs before then and I'm pressing for a scan. 
But your research sounds plausible, maybe just call the hosp unit to confirm this :hugs:


----------



## _Lexi_

I'm due 19th June if I can be added to the list :) x


----------



## anneliese

I've been checking to feel anything hard in my abdomen the last few days, but all I still feel is pudginess :haha:. Is it normal to not feel a proper bump yet?


----------



## smiffy85

Bit scared ladies. Had my scan today and they took the nt measurement and its 3.7mm. If its 3.5 or above then that's a higher risk of certain things like downs or other chromasomal disorders or structural or heart defects. Go back to see consultant tomorrow and get downs screening blood results. Really scared something is wrong xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Hope all is okay smiffy :hugs: 

Annelise they say uterus pops up out of the pelvis around 12 weeks so anytime now for you! 

X


----------



## Medzi

I hope everything is ok smiffy! Think positive. I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## anneliese

hope everything is ok smiffy, but just remember this test only tells you if there's a higher likelihood of something being wrong with the baby. There's still a good chance that everything is ok


----------



## lili24

Hope everything will be ok Smiffy. Some babies do just have a bigger nuchal measurement without anything being wrong. Must be so worrying though I hope you get good news from your blood results.

Mellie I think it's crazy you're due on the same day as your sister. How fab to have someone so close to share the journey with x


----------



## wifey1988

I can't believe it! Due june 26


----------



## wifey1988

I can't believe it! Due june 26


----------



## msp_teen

Congrats Wifey1988!!

Smiffy I hope everything is fine!!!


----------



## Kellya009

Hm I definitely have a tiny bump already. I'm happy about that because I haven't had a scan or anything yet, so at least I have 1 sign that this babe is growing!


----------



## sophie22

I'm June 27th ( find out for sure tomorrow)


----------



## TRINITY25_99

June 10th here :)


----------



## TRINITY25_99

I had my 11 week scan on Monday, first time seeing Baby Bean ... I was so excited and happy! Saw the heart beating, haven't heard it yet tho. Still worried, I don't have much of a bump, but I do understand that all women are different, pants are slightly snug, bra isn't fitting like it used to ...lol ... I think I may need to grab a few 'new' ones!


----------



## shobbs

Just thought I'd share my recent scan of babies have another scan on Saturday 

https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/4F0B1D60-C27A-494D-820C-5139DA01E849-186-0000001F2E8C6C41.jpg


----------



## NDH

All those worried about no bump - I didn't start showing til around 22/23 weeks last time. I have got a bit of a bump so far though. 

Felt flutters last night :cloud9: I thought it might take ages as I have an anterior placenta but still felt movement a week and a half earlier than last time


----------



## Mellie1988

Welcome to new ladies :D sooo many babies due in June :D 

I have a confession, I'm obsessed with listening to baby's HB, I can find it within 5 mins now and listen in the morning and at night :blush: DD listened earlier too, her face was so cute listening hehe :) 

X


----------



## Medzi

Mellie1988 said:


> Welcome to new ladies :D sooo many babies due in June :D
> 
> I have a confession, I'm obsessed with listening to baby's HB, I can find it within 5 mins now and listen in the morning and at night :blush: DD listened earlier too, her face was so cute listening hehe :)
> 
> X

Too cute!! What doppler do you have? Thinking of getting one...


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Mellie1988 said:


> Welcome to new ladies :D sooo many babies due in June :D
> 
> I have a confession, I'm obsessed with listening to baby's HB, I can find it within 5 mins now and listen in the morning and at night :blush: DD listened earlier too, her face was so cute listening hehe :)
> 
> X

I am too!! I listen every morning!!! I know exactly where to find them so I always find baby A right away then just move over a smidge and find b. Its so fun and also reassuring. I found out at my NT scan that baby a has an anterior placenta and b is anterior fundal so I have heard and read that this can cause a problem with finding the HB with a doppler later on.....hoping that gets me more US out of it :laugh2:


----------



## Mellie1988

Medzi said:


> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to new ladies :D sooo many babies due in June :D
> 
> I have a confession, I'm obsessed with listening to baby's HB, I can find it within 5 mins now and listen in the morning and at night :blush: DD listened earlier too, her face was so cute listening hehe :)
> 
> X
> 
> Too cute!! What doppler do you have? Thinking of getting one...Click to expand...

I got mine off eBay it's a VComin one, £33 

X


----------



## CottlestonPie

I tried my Doppler tonight but I think the battery is a bit old (it's been about 2yrs since I last turned the Doppler on!)...... I could hear hissing in the headphones but no sound from the sensor bit even when I tapped it or rubbed my hand across it. Shame... Might get a new battery tomorrow.


----------



## nzjade

Wow there's an August babies group just started!!! Crazy stuff, time is going so fast xx


----------



## Medzi

Wow, that is crazy!


----------



## msp_teen

I just posted in there group, time is truly flying!


----------



## Kota

crazy isn't it! I can't believe I'm already feeling like 2nd tri boards are more relevant then 1st tri boards...... can't wait for my scan though, 2 more weeks!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Wow 12 weeks yesterday! No bump for me yet but still haven't got rid of the flab I gained in my first pregnancy so don't expect to show for a while yet!


----------



## Logan's Mum

nzjade said:


> Wow there's an August babies group just started!!! Crazy stuff, time is going so fast xx

 already?!? :shock:

Hooray Im 12 weeks today!! :happydance:

Heading off today to Dorset today to stay with my Mum til Monday, will tell her my news I think as she will probably notice (MASSIVE boobs and start of a bump). Wish me luck! :haha: (I think she will be expecting it, she had shingles for a time and told me just in case I was going to visit, and just in case I happened to be pregnant! Shes not daft :haha:)

Love looking at the scan pics, the twin ones are amazing, so cool that they spend the 9 months together. 

:flower:


----------



## smiffy85

Into hospital again today to talk to consultant about nt scan yesterday. Feeling very scared x


----------



## NDH

Good luck Smiffy. Remember the NT scan just gives you a percentage. My gp doesn't even like the test being done as she thinks its useless and causes a lot of unnecessary worry (or upset people conversely who were given a very low risk of Downs and have a baby born with DS. Remember that I'd 20,000 people are given a 1:20000 chance, statistically one of them will have a baby with Downs Syndrome, and if you have a 1:200 chance statistically 199 babies also given that risk factor will be fine). For those who are worried there are more accurate tests to be done. 

I hope that you can find some measure of peace til you see the consultant and figure out where to go from here :hugs:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Got my first scan in 30 mins :-/
I should be 12 weeks today!
Fingers crossed


----------



## shobbs

Mellie1988 said:


> Welcome to new ladies :D sooo many babies due in June :D
> 
> I have a confession, I'm obsessed with listening to baby's HB, I can find it within 5 mins now and listen in the morning and at night :blush: DD listened earlier too, her face was so cute listening hehe :)
> 
> X

Me too hehe


----------



## Kota

I have a doppler upstairs from my last pregnancy that I've not even bothered to go find. :lol:


----------



## tashalina

smiffy85 said:


> Into hospital again today to talk to consultant about nt scan yesterday. Feeling very scared x

Hope it goes ok today Smiffy :hugs:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Scan went well :) 
I'm one day ahead of what we thought which is a tiny bonus

I will post the pic later.

I'm made up :)


----------



## smiffy85

Hi ladies just reporting in. Got a 1 in 370 chance of downs but there was a 20 % chance of a chromasomal prob so decided to have the cvs done which was scary but didn't hurt just a bit uncomfortable. Bit tender now but that's normal. Now got to wait for results on Monday or Tuesday then more results a few weeks later. Hoping everything is still ok. 70% chance it is :) Gonna be given a scan at 16 wks now too aswell as 20wk one then another at 28 wks too. Feeling positive at the minute really. Just hoping I don't lose my baby now after all this. Thanks for all the support messages xx


----------



## shellgirl

smiffy85 said:


> Hi ladies just reporting in. Got a 1 in 370 chance of downs but there was a 20 % chance of a chromasomal prob so decided to have the cvs done which was scary but didn't hurt just a bit uncomfortable. Bit tender now but that's normal. Now got to wait for results on Monday or Tuesday then more results a few weeks later. Hoping everything is still ok. 70% chance it is :) Gonna be given a scan at 16 wks now too aswell as 20wk one then another at 28 wks too. Feeling positive at the minute really. Just hoping I don't lose my baby now after all this. Thanks for all the support messages xx

That's really good news about the downs and still good chances for the other chromosomal possibility. Hope you can relax a little this weekend before you get good results on Monday.


----------



## mummie2be

Due on June 17th! :)


----------



## lili24

Best of look to you Smiffy for your results now x


----------



## wifey1988

June 26th here. I guess my first post didn't show up?


----------



## AdriansMama

from my NT scan today!! all went well baby wouldnt sit still i ended up being in there over an hour :) tech thinks boy but she wasnt 100 % any guesses?


----------



## kezia

hi ladies I'm due the 21st June. got my scan on the 5th of December and really really looking forward to it. 

my morning sickness is a lot worse this time and everyone is saying I'm going to have a girl this time as my symptoms are worse. I know every pregnancy is different but just wondering if anyone else thinks. my bbs are a lot more tender this time too.


----------



## mitzee

All these lovely scan pics! Getting very exciting! Got my scan in just under a fortnight, nervously excited, just want everything to be okay. I've not been anywhere near as poorly as I was in my first pregnancy so it doesn't feel right. Fingers crossed!

If poss, can someone add me to the Junebugs list please: June 15th :kiss:


----------



## NDH

Good luck smiffy! When will you have your results?


----------



## sophie22

Changed to 25th june


----------



## Lisasmith

Best of luck smiffy <3


----------



## Carly.C

Good luck smiffy x


----------



## smiffy85

We will get our 1st result tomorrow or Tuesday which will be a chromasome count and they want to see 46. Fingers crossed and thanks ladies, all your support is fantastic xx


----------



## 28329

I hope your results bring you good news smiffy.


----------



## bunni84

make mine june 20th please :)

i will get actual due date once i've had my 4th dec scan to date the pregnancy

thank youu :)

my symptoms include going off meat, very tender bbs and feeling nauseous and bloated


----------



## msp_teen

Good luck smiffy, I hope everything turns out fine!!


----------



## Medzi

Good luck smiffy!! :hugs:


----------



## Kellya009

Girls due around the middle of June, do your symptoms seem to be getting better?

Instead of constant horrible nausea its only every other day now. Yay placenta!!!

I was able to eat steak, garlic mashed potatoes, green beans and carrots last night at a restaurant. Honestly, first MEAL I've eaten in 5 weeks. And definitely first beef. It was wonderful.


----------



## Medzi

I wish! Doesn't seem to be letting up for me yet :(


----------



## msp_teen

My "bad" symptoms are completely gone, they left at about 10+4. I'm eating everything now days, I'm a culinary student so I eat, eat, eat, and eat some more...lol! I need to cut it down a bit though, don't wanna gain too much weight!


----------



## nzjade

Kellya009 said:


> Girls due around the middle of June, do your symptoms seem to be getting better?
> 
> Instead of constant horrible nausea its only every other day now. Yay placenta!!!
> 
> I was able to eat steak, garlic mashed potatoes, green beans and carrots last night at a restaurant. Honestly, first MEAL I've eaten in 5 weeks. And definitely first beef. It was wonderful.

Yeah I'm 11+5 and thank goodness my symptoms seem to be getting better (FX). I haven't been sick since 10+5 and my appetite is back, but I still have a few aversions. My nipples are still really itchy though and some of the skin is flaking off them! (sorry if TMI).

I started using a belly band today so I can leave my trousers unbuttoned - it's BLISS! So comfortable :)


----------



## mrshuerta

Hello everyone.. Im due June 20th..


----------



## smiffy85

I'm really annoyed as I was feeling ok last week. Then had the cvs on Friday and then had a sickness bug all weekend and ms is back with avengeance!! Not sure if the prof and hole they made in my placenta has released more hcg or if the sickness bug has just left me feeling gross but I thought I was getting over this and now I'm back to square one grrrr x


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm 13 weeks tomorrow and feeling a lot better now, just sometimes get the horrible taste in my mouth after eating certain things 
X


----------



## Jadey121

still one of the lucky ones then as ive had no sickness at all. Had one day of feely iffy but that was weeks ago! Hope everything is ok in there as some days i dont feel pregnant!


----------



## Mellie1988

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/4AD6174A-347D-4327-A770-4CA35361C6EA-21268-0000262232AD0431.jpg

My almost 13 week bump taken this morning! 

X


----------



## amybe

Hi, My name is Amy, I'm 24 and have a beautiful little 18month old boy...My husband and I are expecting our second baby on June 14th 2013, We had a private scan at 10 weeks which showed all was well ...We have our 12 week scan tomorrow, then we plan to tell everyone our news, Can't wait!!...X


----------



## 28329

I have been feeling great since the day I got my bfp. Had some days where I was badly bloated, constipated and had terrible nausea. But I haven't been sick once, not complained much and still not feeling very preggo despite looking preggo! 10 weeks hit and I felt sheer exhaution. All I want to do is sleep now.


----------



## Carly.C

Same here, no sickness at all other than a sickness bug at 8 weeks. I was worried at first as everyone says sickness is a sign of a healthy pregnancy, now i just feel like one of the lucky ones! I'm horrendously bloated though and have been from day one. Hopefully the tiredness should go for you soon too x


28329 said:


> I have been feeling great since the day I got my bfp. Had some days where I was badly bloated, constipated and had terrible nausea. But I haven't been sick once, not complained much and still not feeling very preggo despite looking preggo! 10 weeks hit and I felt sheer exhaution. All I want to do is sleep now.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Just had my 12w scan. 
Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!


----------



## Logan's Mum

CottlestonPie said:


> Just had my 12w scan.
> Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!

No way!!!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: x


----------



## Mellie1988

Omggg congrats cottlestonpie !!!! 

X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

CottlestonPie said:


> Just had my 12w scan.
> Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!

 congrats! there seems to be alot of twins on this thread


----------



## shobbs

Yeah another twin pregnancy :)


----------



## littlemiss84

CottlestonPie said:


> Just had my 12w scan.
> Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

CottlestonPie said:


> Just had my 12w scan.
> Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!

Aww Congrats. How exciting


----------



## penguins

I had a scan last week to get my official date. I'm due June 28!


----------



## shellgirl

CottlestonPie said:


> Just had my 12w scan.
> Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!

OMG!!!!! YAY!!!! That's so amazing. Congratulations darlin!!!


----------



## AdriansMama

CottlestonPie said:


> Just had my 12w scan.
> Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!


congrats!!!! :)


----------



## autigers55

CottlestonPie said:


> Just had my 12w scan.
> Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!

Wow! Congrats!!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Congrats CottlestonPie!!! How exciting.

So holiday weekend kept my mostly off the computer, sorry for slow responses!




nzjade said:


> Stef - when's your appointment?

It's this afternoon, no more issues with any bleeding at all, but I'll be mentioning it to her.




Logan's Mum said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> Bleeding came back a bit. After a BM (TMI!). It was a small amount again and literally only when I wiped. It's been hours since and still no more. I'm thinking it's this - https://www.babycenter.com/400_is-i...-bleeding-after-a-bowel-moveme_1975586_282.bc
> 
> Still somewhat nervous, but after reading about that and having it fit perfectly, I'm not freaking out anymore. Still wish my appt would hurry up and get here...
> 
> Oooo hadn't heard of that before, but would make sense as the cervix is really sensitive. If you are worried though you should phone up your early pregnancy unit at your hospital if you can just to be on the safe side. You may be able to get a scan, my scan isn't til over a week so any probs before then and I'm pressing for a scan.
> But your research sounds plausible, maybe just call the hosp unit to confirm this :hugs:Click to expand...

I actually decided it wasn't worth a visit, as it stopped after that time. It was literally ONLY when I wiped and a very small amount, so I'm pretty positive it was just a minor sensitive cervix thing. 

And this weekend I'm pretty sure the little booger was reminding me everything is good in there because I had my first and only ALMOST actual m/s incident at 5am on Thanksgiving. Woke up and RAN to the bathroom, was thisclose to throwing up and then it went away. Then had a headache for a few days, some nausea, bloating, heartburn... Pretty sure the baby is saying, "I'm still here!"

And I gave in to myself and ordered a doppler on Wednesday. Should be in today!


----------



## 28329

More twins? That's fab. Congratulations!!


----------



## jen1019

shellgirl said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Just had my 12w scan.
> Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!
> 
> OMG!!!!! YAY!!!! That's so amazing. Congratulations darlin!!!Click to expand...

Congrats!! :) What great news!

I haven't been around due to the holiday, but am hoping to be around a bit more during the week. It's hard when all I want to do is sleep when I get home. How is everyone feeling? I hope that you're all hanging in there. I will be estatic when I'm out of this first tri :happydance: Hopefully this MS will go away in time for me to enjoy Christmas a bit more than I did Thanksgiving:haha:


----------



## anneliese

Can you change my due date from June 11 to the 17th? 

I had what was supposed to be my NT scan, but I'm only measuring at 11 weeks (42.4 mm), so I have to go back next week to do the ultrasound. My first scan placed me about 5 days earlier that what I thought I was, but I guess the good thing is that the baby is growing on-track compared to that scan. 

It was great to see the baby though. It was moving around and everything so it was very exciting for me. And may all be in my mind, but I think it kind of resembles me :haha:. Plus I get another scan next week, so I'm grateful for that at least!


----------



## s4t

Hi everyone, I have not been on for a long time. Hope all is well with you all. I had my scan and just need to be moved to the 3rd. much love to you all.


----------



## anneliese

and I just saw your post cottleston, congrats!! I can't remember, was this your first scan?


----------



## vegasbaby

I love how many twins are on this thread. Guess that makes perfect sense seeing as most June babies will be Geminis (which is the zodiac symbol for twins, if you follow that sort of thing). 

I have my next appointment tomorrow morning and I'm hoping all is well and that I haven't put on too much weight since my last appointment. Between Thanksgiving and the fact that I could only eat carbs for a few weeks I have a feeling it will be up a bit. Oh well! Also, I think I may be starting to get a bump, but it is one of those disappearing bumps. Usually by the evening I am showing a bit, but most mornings my tummy is still relatively flat (meaning I still have a tiny bit of baby fat/extra skin left from my dd). Anyone else have a sometimes bump? I suppose I am ready for it to just go ahead and pop out as I hate the in-between stage.


----------



## StefNJunk

vegasbaby, I've got a little one in the morning / until the afternoon that only me and OH really notice, then by the early evening it's noticeable to anyone who knows what I normally look like. I'm ready for it to pop out, too! Annoying to have my pants fit one minute then not the next, lol, although the little morning bump is enough that most of my pants no longer zip.


----------



## Kellya009

Medzi said:


> I wish! Doesn't seem to be letting up for me yet :(

Oh boo well I hope you start feeling some relief soon!


----------



## Kellya009

amybe said:


> Hi, My name is Amy, I'm 24 and have a beautiful little 18month old boy...My husband and I are expecting our second baby on June 14th 2013, We had a private scan at 10 weeks which showed all was well ...We have our 12 week scan tomorrow, then we plan to tell everyone our news, Can't wait!!...X

We're due the same day :). How have you been feeling?? Welcome!!


----------



## Kellya009

CottlestonPie said:


> Just had my 12w scan.
> Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!

Whaaaaattt??? No way that's crazy? Are u excited or did you cry?


----------



## shellgirl

Kellya009 said:


> amybe said:
> 
> 
> Hi, My name is Amy, I'm 24 and have a beautiful little 18month old boy...My husband and I are expecting our second baby on June 14th 2013, We had a private scan at 10 weeks which showed all was well ...We have our 12 week scan tomorrow, then we plan to tell everyone our news, Can't wait!!...X
> 
> We're due the same day :). How have you been feeling?? Welcome!!Click to expand...

I'm also June 14th and have my scan tomorrow too! Yay for scans and 12 weeks around the corner!


----------



## abcd1234baby

CottlestonPie congrats! Twins are just so special!

I had my second scan today and baby was measuring 12 weeks. NT measurement all good. It had grown 2 cm since the last scan 9 days ago. No clear nub to look at on my pics so I can't do any guessing! Going to 2nd trimester on Sunday, can't believe it! I have finally got my appetite back and starting to feel a little bit more energy in the evenings. Last week I wanted to cry if I wasn't in bed ready to sleep by 9pm! 

I was counting down the weeks until my maternity leave starts today. I am live in Italy and we can stop 2 months before the due date. I'm a teacher so in terms of teaching weeks that is just 15 weeks left! Bring it on!!!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## CottlestonPie

anneliese said:


> and I just saw your post cottleston, congrats!! I can't remember, was this your first scan?

It was! I've spent the last 8 weeks thinking I had just one in there :haha:

Thanks for all the congrats, ladies. I'm still stunned. I must admit I cried at the scan. Firstly in disbelief and then in the waiting room out of a combination of excitedness and panic! Definitely an emotional day!


----------



## mitzee

Wow CottlestonPie!!

I can't imagine going to the scan and seeing two on there?!?! Soooooo exciting! Congratulations!!! :cloud9:


----------



## s4t

CottlestonPie said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> and I just saw your post cottleston, congrats!! I can't remember, was this your first scan?
> 
> It was! I've spent the last 8 weeks thinking I had just one in there :haha:
> 
> Thanks for all the congrats, ladies. I'm still stunned. I must admit I cried at the scan. Firstly in disbelief and then in the waiting room out of a combination of excitedness and panic! Definitely an emotional day!Click to expand...

So awesome!! Happy for you!!:happydance: all the best dear!


----------



## Medzi

Wow congrats on the twins cottlestonpie!!

I had an appointment this morning, but just a check up - did the internal check, and blood pressure. All that fun stuff! My 12 weeks scan is next Tuesday so this week better hurry up!

Symptoms have not gotten better for me at all. I'm exhausted alll the time and so much puke - it suuucks! But I'm still super happy!! :D It is all worth it!


----------



## Phantom710

Hey everyone! Hope all is well.

Welcome all the new members. I'm off to go add everyone after I post this. Holy COW so many new people, and a batch of twins as well!!!

I can't seem to find HelenEdge or _Delilah_ info so if you could let me know??


----------



## NDH

CottlestonPie said:


> Just had my 12w scan.
> Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!

Wow! Did you have any inkling there might be more than one? I'd have cried too if I found out I was having twins. But the excitement will kick in soon.


----------



## msp_teen

CottlestonPie said:


> Just had my 12w scan.
> Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!

Congratulations!!! Thats such a wonderful moment to see not one but two babies! Probably felt surreal!


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> Just had my 12w scan.
> Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!

Oh my gosh what a shock that must have been! Congratulations xx


----------



## greenlady

Wow congrats Cottlesonpie! Hope everyone is good I've missed a lot of this thread :dohh:

I had my 12 wk scan today too and everything is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

Oh look at the outstretched legs! Cute!


----------



## Mellie1988

Happy 13 weeks to me yay :D seems to be going quite fast! Size of a peach today :D and into second tri - ish? Yay! 

X


----------



## greenlady

NDH said:


> Oh look at the outstretched legs! Cute!

I know sweet! I was chuffed to get the 3D pics as a bonus.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Mellie1988 said:


> Happy 13 weeks to me yay :D seems to be going quite fast! Size of a peach today :D and into second tri - ish? Yay!
> 
> X

*off to Google when start of second tri is.......* 

We will have to soon ask for this group to be moved, since we are soon leaving first tri. X


----------



## Mellie1988

My sprout app on iPhone says 2nd tri lol :D x


----------



## nzjade

CottlestonPie said:


> Just had my 12w scan.
> Aaaaand it's TWINS! AAAHHHH!

OMG congrats!! That is so awesome :happydance:



Kellya009 said:


> amybe said:
> 
> 
> Hi, My name is Amy, I'm 24 and have a beautiful little 18month old boy...My husband and I are expecting our second baby on June 14th 2013, We had a private scan at 10 weeks which showed all was well ...We have our 12 week scan tomorrow, then we plan to tell everyone our news, Can't wait!!...X
> 
> We're due the same day :). How have you been feeling?? Welcome!!Click to expand...

Due the same day as me too! :happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

Loving all the gorgeous scan pics! Can't wait to see my little one too! :blush:


----------



## special_kala

OOOoo this is me. Im a june bug :)


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :hi: :flower:


----------



## Isismoon

18th of june for me


----------



## xxyjadexx

Wow congrats cottlestone what a surprise


----------



## Mellie1988

Welcome kala! 

X


----------



## Logan's Mum

Hello new members and congrats! :flower:

I have less than a week til my scan on 3rd, will be counting down the days!!

Cottlestonpie, any scan pics?? X


----------



## CottlestonPie

I do have some ya... I'm still in shock lol

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/7A8F6BB0-58E7-4FDB-B442-443292A5362D-19145-0000174ACDECE9FA.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/B697519F-F059-49BB-840C-E5BB76439AEB-431-000000BF373A090C.jpg

How's everyone feeling today?


----------



## shobbs

CottlestonPie said:


> I do have some ya... I'm still in shock lol
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/7A8F6BB0-58E7-4FDB-B442-443292A5362D-19145-0000174ACDECE9FA.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/B697519F-F059-49BB-840C-E5BB76439AEB-431-000000BF373A090C.jpg
> 
> How's everyone feeling today?

I can imagine still brig in shock I found out at 5 weeks and only just started sinking in. On the top picture is that one baby on the far left and the other on the far right???

Ate they fraternal or identical?? X


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Can i join guys i was staying away coz i am hiding in the pregnancy after loss group but i'm due June 28th according to my dates, my scan is on the 18th dec.


----------



## Mellie1988

CottlestonPie said:


> I do have some ya... I'm still in shock lol
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/7A8F6BB0-58E7-4FDB-B442-443292A5362D-19145-0000174ACDECE9FA.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/B697519F-F059-49BB-840C-E5BB76439AEB-431-000000BF373A090C.jpg
> 
> How's everyone feeling today?

:cloud9: so cute!!! 

X


----------



## fuzzy_bear

i'm due june 17th...


----------



## kezza943

Im due on June 12th! according to my dates....ive got my 12 week scan tomorrow so will know then! xxxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Shobbs... Mad isnt it? They're not identical... And yeah, there's one on the far left, one far right. The one on the left rolled over and was being a massive wriggler for the picture which is why it's less clear.


----------



## Victory78

Can I join you all? I'm 10 weeks today with EDD of 25 June, but with twins so I reckon early June in reality!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

MORE twins! Blimey September really was a fertile month!!!
Welcome Victory :hi:


----------



## StefNJunk

All the twins! In reality, I'm happy there's only one in there for me, but I can't help but be just a teensy bit jealous of all you ladies with twins!

Had my midwife appointment yesterday. She's super nice! So happy I made that choice. She couldn't find the heartbeat with her doppler, which, after the little bit of bleeding last week, worried OH and me, so she got out her portable ultrasound and found it with that. Yay! 

Only disappointing thing with the midwife over OB choice is no fancy scans for me unless I go for private scans (which I will be doing at least once to find out the sex). She only has her portable machine, which I can get her to use whenever I want, but it's older so it's not as clear, and no printed pictures. Butttt I would've only had 2 scans with any of the OBs I could have chosen anyway, so with the 2 private scans I'll be getting plus any I want with her, it'll work out. 

So yep, very happy with the midwife and birthing center choice! Left the appointment over the moon.

And OH grabbed my boob this morning with the remark "OMG they're getting HUUUGE!" Hahaha. He's just used to them being soooo tiny!

Oh, Phantom, can you change my date to the 16th? <3


----------



## rowleypolie

Love to see all the twins and new faces! Glad there is only one in here for me! With 2 already doubt I could handle 2 at a time. 

Sitting at the lab doing a 3 hour glucose test. My first test was a little high 147. My last one was 141 and they had me do the 3 hour and I was fine, fingers crossed I am again!


----------



## 28329

Aww, look at them beautiful twins. Too cute.


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats on the twins ladies!! :happydance: 
Ladies, I hope you realized first trimester is almost over!! :dance::dance:
I'm super excited about it! 

Got to hear the heartbeat today for the first time! Didn't get a scan schedule before Christmas but I guess I can wait for January 21st when I'll be 20 weeks. We'll find out if it's a boy or girl hopefully.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Just got my blood test results back from my first trimester screen and both babies are at very low risk for downs, trisomy 18 & 13. I am so happy. I have been anxiously awaiting the results (even though the NT measurements were perfect)!!


----------



## 28329

Yay to final stretch of 1st tri. It's going so quickly!


----------



## vegasbaby

Well, I pray that I am the last person to make a post like this, but I went to the doctor today and learned that my baby has grown wings. Apparently he/she stopped growing around eight weeks, just one week after my last scan. Still in shock as we saw such a strong heartbeat last time, but I had concerns as the baby was measuring behind (not that it worried my doctor, but when you know, you know). I guess I now know that that on again off again baby bump was just too much Thanksgiving food. Best of luck to all of you. May you all have happy pregnancies and healthy babies.


----------



## libbyam2003

oh vegas baby I'm sorry!!! That is awful news!! HUGS!!!!


----------



## rowleypolie

vegasbaby said:


> Well, I pray that I am the last person to make a post like this, but I went to the doctor today and learned that my baby has grown wings. Apparently he/she stopped growing around eight weeks, just one week after my last scan. Still in shock as we saw such a strong heartbeat last time, but I had concerns as the baby was measuring behind (not that it worried my doctor, but when you know, you know). I guess I now know that that on again off again baby bump was just too much Thanksgiving food. Best of luck to all of you. May you all have happy pregnancies and healthy babies.

:hugs: I am so sorry Hun! :hugs:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

vegasbaby said:


> Well, I pray that I am the last person to make a post like this, but I went to the doctor today and learned that my baby has grown wings. Apparently he/she stopped growing around eight weeks, just one week after my last scan. Still in shock as we saw such a strong heartbeat last time, but I had concerns as the baby was measuring behind (not that it worried my doctor, but when you know, you know). I guess I now know that that on again off again baby bump was just too much Thanksgiving food. Best of luck to all of you. May you all have happy pregnancies and healthy babies.

So sorry to hear that news Vegas baby


----------



## shellgirl

I'm so sorry Vegas. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Jadey121

So sorry vegas baby xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

So so sorry to read this vegasbaby :( it's such a horrible thing we have to go through sometimes. It is so unfair.
I hope you have a speedy recovery and you know we are all still here for you x


----------



## CottlestonPie

vegasbaby, i am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: Thoughts are with you xx


----------



## tartlet

vegasbaby said:


> Well, I pray that I am the last person to make a post like this, but I went to the doctor today and learned that my baby has grown wings. Apparently he/she stopped growing around eight weeks, just one week after my last scan. Still in shock as we saw such a strong heartbeat last time, but I had concerns as the baby was measuring behind (not that it worried my doctor, but when you know, you know). I guess I now know that that on again off again baby bump was just too much Thanksgiving food. Best of luck to all of you. May you all have happy pregnancies and healthy babies.

So very sorry to hear this... I cried over your post because I can't imagine the feeling of thinking all is well with your baby and hearing that news. Lots of love and hugs...


----------



## Kellya009

Vegas so so sorry for your loss. That is incredibly sad.


----------



## Carly.C

So so sorry vegas baby. Sending you hugs, stay strong x


----------



## 28329

Oh vegas, I'm so so sorry! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## greenlady

Vegas, so truly sorry. I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## KittyLover12

June 8th


----------



## msp_teen

Vegasbaby I am so sorry for your loss and I pray that you can overcome this hard time!!

I had my 12 weeks scan today ladies at 11w 4d and baby is doing magnificent measuring 4 days ahead at 12w 1d!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0447.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0450.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0451.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Medzi

So so sorry to hear Vegasbaby :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Sorry vegasbaby x


----------



## nzjade

vegasbaby said:


> Well, I pray that I am the last person to make a post like this, but I went to the doctor today and learned that my baby has grown wings. Apparently he/she stopped growing around eight weeks, just one week after my last scan. Still in shock as we saw such a strong heartbeat last time, but I had concerns as the baby was measuring behind (not that it worried my doctor, but when you know, you know). I guess I now know that that on again off again baby bump was just too much Thanksgiving food. Best of luck to all of you. May you all have happy pregnancies and healthy babies.

:cry: So so sorry vegasbaby :hugs:


----------



## Mellie1988

So so sorry Vegasbaby :( :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## Groovychick

You are in my thoughts hun. :hugs:


----------



## tashalina

so sorry to hear that vegasbaby. :hugs:

feels like iv missed out on loads coz iv hardly been on this past week. The thread moves on so quick! Cant believe some of the June mummies are heading into 2nd tri!!

Congrats on the new sets of twins how exciting! 2 weeks on monday and Ill finally be getting my scan ...cant wait!! 

Starting to feel slightly better, not been as nauseous. but still really tired. 

How is everyone else? x


----------



## lili24

Sorry to hear about your loss vegasbaby :hugs:


----------



## xdxxtx

vegasbaby said:


> Well, I pray that I am the last person to make a post like this, but I went to the doctor today and learned that my baby has grown wings. Apparently he/she stopped growing around eight weeks, just one week after my last scan. Still in shock as we saw such a strong heartbeat last time, but I had concerns as the baby was measuring behind (not that it worried my doctor, but when you know, you know). I guess I now know that that on again off again baby bump was just too much Thanksgiving food. Best of luck to all of you. May you all have happy pregnancies and healthy babies.

:hugs: So, so sorry. :( Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## LouisaC

vegasbaby said:


> Well, I pray that I am the last person to make a post like this, but I went to the doctor today and learned that my baby has grown wings. Apparently he/she stopped growing around eight weeks, just one week after my last scan. Still in shock as we saw such a strong heartbeat last time, but I had concerns as the baby was measuring behind (not that it worried my doctor, but when you know, you know). I guess I now know that that on again off again baby bump was just too much Thanksgiving food. Best of luck to all of you. May you all have happy pregnancies and healthy babies.

Im so sorry. :hugs:

Your little one was obviously too perfect to live down here with us.

Hope you are being looked after and hope to see you here again when you are ready. :flow:


----------



## jen1019

Oh vegasbaby- I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Mellie1988

Ugh suffering from a horrible cold :cry: on my 2 days off work aswell - typical!! Spent the day feel sorry for myself, all my lips are chapped, my noses is sore from blowing it...bit OTT but its the worst cold I've had in a long time...felt really faint earlier on the school run... Does anyone know if I'm okay to use Vicks rub? Obviously night nurse etc I'm guessing is out of the question .... Being ill and pregnant sucks!! 

Hope everyone else is well 
Xx


----------



## StefNJunk

Bad news :( Started bleeding more yesterday. Went for an ultrasound today. MMC. Baby died around 8 weeks, about 3 weeks ago.

Seeing the HB on ultrasound on Monday was a mistake, midwife's machine is older and my bladder wasn't full so it was very grainy. Ultrasound today was a high quality private scan, so it's definite. Just waiting to pass the baby now...

Heartbroken.


----------



## shellgirl

StefNJunk said:


> Bad news :( Started bleeding more yesterday. Went for an ultrasound today. MMC. Baby died around 8 weeks, about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Seeing the HB on ultrasound on Monday was a mistake, midwife's machine is older and my bladder wasn't full so it was very grainy. Ultrasound today was a high quality private scan, so it's definite. Just waiting to pass the baby now...
> 
> Heartbroken.

Oh no. I'm so sorry this happened to you and that you were given false hope. Hugs and prayers for you :cry:


----------



## Victory78

I'm so sorry VegasBaby and StefNJunk x


----------



## Kellya009

Stef, so so sorry for your loss of your wonderful LO. This is just too sad. You are in all our thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## abcd1234baby

So sorry Stef and Vegasbaby. It's just not fair


----------



## Kellya009

Ok, I'm not trying to be insensitive, but now after Vegas and stef's stories I am feeling worried because I haven't got a chance to get a scan or hear a hb. I still have ms on and off but I'm worried because I have no reassurance :(


----------



## Mellie1988

So sorry Stef :( :hugs:

:hugs: Kelly, I think it's everyone's fears :( the first trimester is so worrying 

X


----------



## Groovychick

Huge hugs Stef. :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Oh gosh. I hate getting on this page and seeing more people joining our angels list. It's horrible :( May you two be the last in this group. Everyone's thoughts and hugs are with you. 

xx

updating list w/ new members and :angel: s :cry:


Edit: Special_kala Due date please?


----------



## Jadey121

oh im so sorry stef :-( My thoughts are with you. I truely am sorry for the recent losses :'(


----------



## Medzi

Stef I am so so sorry to hear :( :hugs:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

So sorry to hear that Stef :-(


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> Ok, I'm not trying to be insensitive, but now after Vegas and stef's stories I am feeling worried because I haven't got a chance to get a scan or hear a hb. I still have ms on and off but I'm worried because I have no reassurance :(

I think it is normal to feel that way. I have been scared the entire time, even after have 2 ultrasounds. 1st trimester is the hardest. :flower:


----------



## torch2012

Hi. I hope it's ok to join you all. I *think* I am due June 19th. I have had 4 scans and my 12 week one is onthe 3rd December. This is pregnancy number 7. DD1 2003, miscarriage 2007, miscarriage 2 Aug 2008, Miscarriage 3 Oct 2008, DS born sleeping 2010 and DD2 2011. X


----------



## NDH

So sorry Vegas and Stef :( mmc has always been my biggest pregnancy fear too :(

Welcome to all the newcomers and wow yet more twins!


----------



## 28329

So so sorry stef. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## xxyjadexx

So sorry stef, thinking of you x


----------



## nzjade

StefNJunk said:


> Bad news :( Started bleeding more yesterday. Went for an ultrasound today. MMC. Baby died around 8 weeks, about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Seeing the HB on ultrasound on Monday was a mistake, midwife's machine is older and my bladder wasn't full so it was very grainy. Ultrasound today was a high quality private scan, so it's definite. Just waiting to pass the baby now...
> 
> Heartbroken.

I saw that the angels count had gone up to 27 since I last logged on and I cried. I'm so so sorry hun. :cry: It's so unfair. There are no words that can be said, just know we are all thinking of you and vegasbaby too :hugs: xxx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Vegasbaby and Steph, so sorry for your losses :hugs:

Steph, after you were worried a week or so ago about spotting I kept meaning to come on here and ask how everything is now, really wish you had other news :hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

Steph: I am so so sorry for your loss :cry:. I know just how hard and unfair this is. If you need anything just let me know, I am happy to listen.

Thank you to everyone for your kind words. Just wanted to let you all know that I actually do know what went wrong. I had a partial-molar pregnancy which typically means that my egg was fertilized by two sperm therefore giving the baby a total of 69 chromosomes and no chance of survival. The doctor knew that it was a potential molar or partial-molar by the presence of cysts which had also formed and had to be removed. There is a very small chance of this happening and a very small chance that it will ever happen again. I am just happy for the closure. I have to wait between 3-12 months to try again due to some issues associated with molar pregnancies. I am hopeful for the future. I had a D&C yesterday and it went very well. As of this morning I feel normal (physically at least). Not bad considering. Again, I wish you all the best.


----------



## jen1019

Vegasbaby and Steph... my heart just breaks for you girls. I was talking with my husband last night and was in tears because it's just not fair. If there's anything I can do- lend an ear... please don't hesitate to message me. :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

vegasbaby said:


> Steph: I am so so sorry for your loss :cry:. I know just how hard and unfair this is. If you need anything just let me know, I am happy to listen.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your kind words. Just wanted to let you all know that I actually do know what went wrong. I had a partial-molar pregnancy which typically means that my egg was fertilized by two sperm therefore giving the baby a total of 69 chromosomes and no chance of survival. The doctor knew that it was a potential molar or partial-molar by the presence of cysts which had also formed and had to be removed. There is a very small chance of this happening and a very small chance that it will ever happen again. I am just happy for the closure. I have to wait between 3-12 months to try again due to some issues associated with molar pregnancies. I am hopeful for the future. I had a D&C yesterday and it went very well. As of this morning I feel normal (physically at least). Not bad considering. Again, I wish you all the best.

Hugs hunny, my very close friend & ttc buddy (we were also bf-ing buddies with our daughters 2 years ago) also had a molar pregnancy earlier this year & is now 10 weeks pregnant again :happydance: I'd never heard of it before & I know she struggled to come to terms with both the molar pregnancy (having all the sickness symptoms for nearly the whole first trimester for nothing!) & having to wait to ttc (she was told she had to wait a certain period of time before trying again to make sure she had no damaging cells left I think). I hope her story of joy gives you some light at this very dark time for you :hugs:

Hugs to everyone else who have lost their little angels :cry: I'm hoping & preying my little Pip has stayed put when I get an 11 week scan next Tuesday, I'm not sure I can cope with another loss, not after being so poorly, in & out of hospital again :nope:, it serves as a reminder that the very reason women are women is also the hardest thing to achieve :hugs: to everyone on here xxx


----------



## rowleypolie

So we announced it on facebook! I had already told most the important people in my life, but i was waiting till 12 weeks to tell the rest of the world! I decided to use the whole growing by 2 feet- and only 1 person- i very old great aunt was confused- everyone else got it pretty fast!


----------



## Jcliff

rowleypolie said:


> So we announced it on facebook! I had already told most the important people in my life, but i was waiting till 12 weeks to tell the rest of the world! I decided to use the whole growing by 2 feet- and only 1 person- i very old great aunt was confused- everyone else got it pretty fast!

How excitung! I have my 12 week apt next Wednesday! We will be announcing after that if all goes well!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

rowleypolie said:


> So we announced it on facebook! I had already told most the important people in my life, but i was waiting till 12 weeks to tell the rest of the world! I decided to use the whole growing by 2 feet- and only 1 person- i very old great aunt was confused- everyone else got it pretty fast!

I announced on Facebook last week after my 12 week appt too. Almost everyone we know knew anyways. I just put pics up of the babies


----------



## shellgirl

How exciting all the announcements are! We're announcing in our Christmas card and will put it on FB next week after the scan too. Still trying to come up with a clever & cute way...


----------



## StefNJunk

vegasbaby, glad you know what happened. Good to know that it wasn't something that has a high risk of happening again.

I should be getting a call back from my midwife today with some blood test results, just basic ones, but they may say something. And I'll be asking about possibly testing my hormone levels; I had a hormone imbalance as a teenager and I'm wondering if that may still be a problem that could be causing these MCs.

Thank you to everyone for the thoughts. I'm still waiting on the baby to pass, my midwife said I can give it up to the middle of next week, but I'm only waiting until tomorrow afternoon. I'm already bleeding pretty steadily, so if it doesn't pass by tomorrow afternoon, she's going to give me meds to help it. I don't want to have to say that absolute final goodbye but I need to move on...

Also trying to figure how to "un-announce" on Facebook.


----------



## rowleypolie

StefNJunk said:


> Also trying to figure how to "un-announce" on Facebook.

I know how hard that is! more :hugs: for you! with my 2nd pregnancy we announced it at like 4 weeks and around 8 weeks I started bleeding- at 10 the baby was gone- i actually got to see it alive on the ultrasound and then gone an hour later.... Trying to tell everyone the baby was gone was rough- all i posted was 

"Sometimes things happen for a reason, even if the reason doesnt make sense" 

most people caught on pretty quick, the ones that didnt sent messages to dh to ask what happened- but I wasnt able to speak to anyone about it for about a month. It was awful- I couldnt even talk to DH, went and stayed with my mum for a month and once things got back to normal we started TTC again


----------



## Mellie1988

How about a nice poem for your little angel as a status on FB? :hugs: 

X


----------



## Phantom710

hugs and love to all of you :( 

Vegas-- I'm glad you found out what happened. Whie I am definately not in the same situation as you, I do know I wish I knew what went "wrong". But it sounds like your next one has an awesome chance of being your rainbow :)


----------



## Phantom710

Who's in charge of the facebook group now?? I'll post the info to it in the Main post so new members can see.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi,

Can you take me off the list please? My little June bug went to heaven I'm afraid :(

Best of luck to all the lovely June bug babys I'm routing for you x x


----------



## jen1019

rowleypolie said:


> So we announced it on facebook! I had already told most the important people in my life, but i was waiting till 12 weeks to tell the rest of the world! I decided to use the whole growing by 2 feet- and only 1 person- i very old great aunt was confused- everyone else got it pretty fast!

That is so fun. The important people in our lives pretty much know-- it's just some friends and extended family who don't know. I just didn't want to have to go through everyone getting so excited for our news, and then having to rehash things if we lost the LO. It's hard because a lot of people don't understand that mentality, they say "Aren't you excited?" Of course I am... but anything can happen. I had to end up telling my co-workers sooner than I expected because my manager spilled the beans.



StefNJunk said:


> vegasbaby, glad you know what happened. Good to know that it wasn't something that has a high risk of happening again.
> 
> I should be getting a call back from my midwife today with some blood test results, just basic ones, but they may say something. And I'll be asking about possibly testing my hormone levels; I had a hormone imbalance as a teenager and I'm wondering if that may still be a problem that could be causing these MCs.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the thoughts. I'm still waiting on the baby to pass, my midwife said I can give it up to the middle of next week, but I'm only waiting until tomorrow afternoon. I'm already bleeding pretty steadily, so if it doesn't pass by tomorrow afternoon, she's going to give me meds to help it. I don't want to have to say that absolute final goodbye but I need to move on...
> 
> Also trying to figure how to "un-announce" on Facebook.

Maybe there is something that will show in your bloodwork, hun related to your hormonal imbalance as a kid. My heart aches for you, but I hope that it does pass soon so that you can get closure and try to move on :hugs:


----------



## StefNJunk

rowleypolie said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> Also trying to figure how to "un-announce" on Facebook.
> 
> I know how hard that is! more :hugs: for you! with my 2nd pregnancy we announced it at like 4 weeks and around 8 weeks I started bleeding- at 10 the baby was gone- i actually got to see it alive on the ultrasound and then gone an hour later.... Trying to tell everyone the baby was gone was rough- all i posted was
> 
> "Sometimes things happen for a reason, even if the reason doesnt make sense"
> 
> most people caught on pretty quick, the ones that didnt sent messages to dh to ask what happened- but I wasnt able to speak to anyone about it for about a month. It was awful- I couldnt even talk to DH, went and stayed with my mum for a month and once things got back to normal we started TTC againClick to expand...




Mellie1988 said:


> How about a nice poem for your little angel as a status on FB? :hugs:
> 
> X

I like these ideas, thank you ladies :hugs:

rowleypolie, oh wow, that must have been hard. We never really talked about the first MC, not sure if we will this time, but OH has just as hard a time with talking about things like this as I do. We waited to announce on FB until we had the ultrasound and had heard the HB, but based on the ultrasound yesterday the baby died within about 2 days of the day we heard its HB. I can't help but keep going over in my head what happened in those 2 days... Even though I know it isn't my fault.

I'm just confused as to why our bodies do what they do... the sac was exactly the size it should've been, it kept growing after the baby died. It all just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: jasmineivy


----------



## StefNJunk

jen1019 said:


> Maybe there is something that will show in your bloodwork, hun related to your hormonal imbalance as a kid. My heart aches for you, but I hope that it does pass soon so that you can get closure and try to move on :hugs:

I'm hoping something does show up, at least then I'll know

Jasmineivy, so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## jen1019

Jasmineivy :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## 28329

Too many losses!! So sorry ladies. :hug:


----------



## 28329

Can I have my EDD changed to the 8th please?


----------



## mitzee

Just logged on to see very sad news for Vegasbaby, Steffnjnuk and Jasmineivy. So really sorry to read this. :hugs: Thinking of you.


----------



## greenlady

Jasmineivy, and Stef I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:

Can anyone tell me the Facebook group name as I can't find it ...


----------



## 28329

It's a secret group. You won't be able to find it. There's a couple ladies who can get you onto there. It's great, you'll love it!


----------



## NDH

So sorry Jasmine :( it makes me so sad every time I see the losses go up :( Vegas I'm glad you got closure and its something with such tiny odds of happening again. I hope the time passes quickly until you're able to ttc again and you get your rainbow right away :hugs: Stef I hope your results come back with some answers too :hugs: My friend who has a daughter the same age as mine lost a baby at 10 weeks a couple months before getting pregnant again. She posted a link to the music video for Natalie Grant's song 'Held' as that provided her with a lot of comfort.


----------



## greenlady

28329 said:


> It's a secret group. You won't be able to find it. There's a couple ladies who can get you onto there. It's great, you'll love it!

Ok well whoever's in charge let me know and I'll PM my details, thanks. If you want me that is!


----------



## nzjade

So so sorry Jasmineivy xxxx :flow:


----------



## NDH

AdriansMama is in charge of the fb group. Pm her for her fb details and she'll add you to the group.


----------



## libbyam2003

I'd like to be on the fb group so I'll look up AdriansMama! Had an appt yesterday and all is good I guess.. hb there still, phew. Gender scan Jan 3!!!


----------



## StefNJunk

I got the results back, no help. Only thing off was a minor vitamin D deficiency, which I find odd considering I drink milk every day and the prenatals I've been taking for almost 4 months include 100% DV of vitamin D, which makes me wonder how bad the deficiency is without them. Other than that, nothing seems wrong, but she didn't test my progesterone levels. Did ask her about that, so I may go ahead and do that later. 

Here's to the rest of these June babies getting here healthy and happy.


----------



## Kellya009

Happy 12 weeks to all those due June 14!! Yay!!


----------



## KBrain3377

We had another 2 ultrasounds done today - one just a regular internal one, and one external NT scan. They also took about a gallon of my blood to run various genetic scans - I wanted them to run everything under the sun, including the new Materni21 test, which I am so excited that they now offer here. It's cutting-edge and the result of 2 decades of research, and basically tests for all the trisomys with a simple blood test (so rules out Downs, trisomy 18, etc) without having to do an invasive procedure like a CVS or an amnio. 
My NT scan came back great, the number was under 1. Now we just wait about two weeks for all the results to trickle in. It was lovely seeing the baby moving around like crazy and I now have a series of 5 ultrasounds that I can make a little progression collage with, starting from week 6 till now. My doc said I can some in as often as every two weeks for a u/s if I'm worried at any time, just to make me feel better, but I think this will just fuel my obsession. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm so sorry to hear of our new angels :( huge :hugs:


----------



## Parabellum

Hey all. hope everyone is doing as best as they can:D Could u change my due date to the 12th plx (from the 16th) got put forward 4 days on my 11 week scan which is nice.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Happy December ladies!! How are we all feeling today?
I had a bit of an issue this morning because DS got into bed with me and managed to give my belly a right kicking. Not sore though so I think/hope the lil beans are padded enough to take it just that once. 

Got my next scan date through for 29th December. I was hoping itd be a little earlier but as I'll be 16+6 I might ask for gender guesses. Not sure nhs sonographers are allowed to say before 20 weeks though.... Anyone know?


----------



## Carly.C

I think a nice sonographer may give a good guess but its probably down to the person doing it. We're due the same day btw, did ur date stay the same after the scan? My scan was at 11+1 and as I have a tilted uterus,the sonographer took ages to find the baby, she originally dated me at 10 and half weeks but then decided I was 11+3, I'm guna stick to my dates I think! I hate the confusion!


----------



## 28329

it depends on if they are confident enough in what they see. I'm sure they'll hazzard a guess for you.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Carly, technically only 2 days to second tri! They kept my original due date although one of the twins is measuring a day smaller. Got a feeling I might end up having them in May...

Yeah, I'm only after a guess, for fun! I'll get confirmation at the 20w scan. Spose I'll just ask and see what they say :thumbup:


----------



## jen1019

Cottlestone- I think the twinnies should be ok. My sister had two toddlers when she was pregnant with my youngest nephew, and the oldest made a habit out of running full speed at her and crashing into her stomach. Not cool, but he turned out just perfect :)

Yesterday was a rough day. I don't know if I had a hormone surge or what, but I woke up with an annoying headache, thenwas nauseous all day and was super emotional and crying for no reason. Then I woke up this morning with blurry vision which was the telltale sign of a migraine, and of course I couldn't take my meds. I took a few tylenol and drank a dr. pepper since it has caffeine and took a nap. It still hurts but definitely took the edge off.

How are the rest of you ladies doing? We got an invite to go to a bar tonight because there's a band playing to hang out and catch up with some friends we haven't seen in a while-- they don't know we're pregnant yet, and we were going to wait until 12 weeks to announce. But I am the world's worst liar, so I don't know... hopefully I'll be feeling okay. Definitely see a nap in my future! 

Hope you ladies are all well :hugs: So excited that tomorrow we are 10 weeks!


----------



## Jcliff

I had my 11 week scan today, it was amazing. baby was jumping and hopping all over the place. heartrate was 175bpm. My avatar is the great profile picture we got! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## 28329

Aww, georgous scan picture!!


----------



## rowleypolie

gtt came back normal!!! I had an elevated 1 hour so they wanted me to do the 3 hour and i am in the normal range! awesome!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats rowley!
Jcliff... Gorgeous scan pic! Love this stage now where all the little beans start looking like actual people :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Yay!!! Officially 2nd tri tomorrow!! Our group should be moving over soon!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aww I thought 2nd tri was 13+1! I've got a whole week left!


----------



## greenlady

I think it's somewhere between 13 and 14 weeks, (my sonographer said 13 and a bit to me) but I don't think anybody really minds when you hop into second tri.

I've woken up with a bit of a headache, it's been hot and humid and stormy here so I think it's gone to my head a bit


----------



## NDH

Wow rowley your gtt is early! We don't get them done til 27 weeks here!


----------



## NDH

Oh and I posted on fb but I'm on bed rest this weekend as I started bleeding Friday night and can't get a scan til tomorrow at the earliest :wacko: Not bleeding heavily so I remain hopeful but its hard not to worry.


----------



## Medzi

NDH - I hope the scan goes ok tomorrow! Glad you are taking it easy!


----------



## Kellya009

Oh NDH I really hope everything is ok! Breathe!!

AFM my nausea is dissipating, yay 12 weeks. Hope it just keeps getting better and better! 5 days till my first OB appt!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hope everything is ok NDH... Glad you're resting. 

So I know this is super super early because I'm only 13 weeks but I swear I felt bump move yesterday. Lying on my side in bed, I think the twins were both together on the right hand side because when I rolled onto my back and put my hand on my tummy, it felt like one of them moved over for more space. Weird!

I didn't feel DS move til waaaay into second tri so this is all a bit fast for me!


----------



## Jadey121

Made it to 12 weeks yayy!!! Scan on Weds and im bricking it as ive not had any ms at all :-\ Hope my baba is ok in there!!


----------



## NDH

Just noticed the thread has moved back to pregnancy groups and discussions. :shrug:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Ugh so woke up to go pee and had brown spotting. Immediately used doppler and heard babies but still worried. Will call doc in am


----------



## Carly.C

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Ugh so woke up to go pee and had brown spotting. Immediately used doppler and heard babies but still worried. Will call doc in am

Hoping its something simple that's to be expected or normal when carrying twins. Fingers crossed 4u xx


----------



## Medzi

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Ugh so woke up to go pee and had brown spotting. Immediately used doppler and heard babies but still worried. Will call doc in am

I had brown spotting too - a bit earlier than you are (I did at 7 weeks) and had 2 ultrasounds since the spotting and baby is fine. I was soo worried too. They don't know what caused it; their best guess for me was it was implantation that just took its time coming out. The tech and doctor said brown spotting is usually nothing to worry about. 

I would call the doc too - put your mind at ease and hopefully everything is ok! I think finding both heartbeats is a very good sign! 

:hugs:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Well I called this morning and talked with the nurse and she said it is probably related to DH and I DTD on Thursday. I have never had any spotting from that before but I guess you never know. I had it again around 7am and the tiniest bit now. She said just to take it easy today and call the dr in the am and see if they want to see me sooner than my Wednesday appt. I am so glad I have the doppler!! I have heard the babies 3xs and feel assured by that. Going to take it easy today. Going to go to church than just sit around the rest of the day.


----------



## Medzi

Good idea to take it easy. Hopefully it completely stops. The cervix is super sensitive so could totally have been from that.


----------



## nzjade

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Well I called this morning and talked with the nurse and she said it is probably related to DH and I DTD on Thursday. I have never had any spotting from that before but I guess you never know. I had it again around 7am and the tiniest bit now. She said just to take it easy today and call the dr in the am and see if they want to see me sooner than my Wednesday appt. I am so glad I have the doppler!! I have heard the babies 3xs and feel assured by that. Going to take it easy today. Going to go to church than just sit around the rest of the day.

Sorry to hear about the spotting, hope you're having a nice restful day :flow:


----------



## Kellya009

Ugh I dunno what this little peach is doing in there but I have to go pee so bad every 15 minutes!!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Hope everyone has enjoyed their weekend, we decorated the flat today, don't seem to have many decorations though, really want to wrap the pressies and put them out to make it look more exciting!
Tomorrow I have my first scan! Super nervous, its at 8.50 which is shockingly early :haha: I can't think of any reason why I'm so nervous, just hoping it goes well and I can finally tell people :happydance:


----------



## Jadey121

Kellya009 said:


> Ugh I dunno what this little peach is doing in there but I have to go pee so bad every 15 minutes!!

omg me too! ive been countless times in the last 2 hours haha!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Could of sworn I felt baby move, possibly twice now....feels like a little butterfly wing tapping on my uterus! It's so hard to tell at first but I'm pretty sure, been trying to read up on it and it does you can feel baby move earlier the more pregnancies you have had...can't wait to feel proper of kicks and rolls :cloud9: 

Hope everything is okay btw jewels and NDH <3 thinking of u both! 

Good luck for your first scan tomorrow Logan's mum :D 

X


----------



## dreaminghopin

Kellya009 said:


> Ugh I dunno what this little peach is doing in there but I have to go pee so bad every 15 minutes!!

Hi I was the same and assumed it was just pregnancy related. Was going to the bathroom about 4 times a night. At my scan last Thursday they checked my urine and I had a uti. On antibiotics and
it seems to have done the trick. 
My urine was cloudy.


----------



## Kellya009

dreaminghopin said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I dunno what this little peach is doing in there but I have to go pee so bad every 15 minutes!!
> 
> Hi I was the same and assumed it was just pregnancy related. Was going to the bathroom about 4 times a night. At my scan last Thursday they checked my urine and I had a uti. On antibiotics and
> it seems to have done the trick.
> My urine was cloudy.Click to expand...

I was wondering about maybe a uti. But no cloudiness or any pain at all... Going for an appt on Thursday and I'm sure they'll do a urine test then! Thanks for the heads up :)


----------



## NDH

Baby is fine! I have a SCH causing the bleeding but its not near baby.


----------



## Logan's Mum

NDH said:


> Baby is fine! I have a SCH causing the bleeding but its not near baby.

Thats fab the babys all right :flower:

2 hours to go before I see mine! :help:


----------



## Lisasmith

NDH said:


> Baby is fine! I have a SCH causing the bleeding but its not near baby.

That's fabulous!


----------



## dreaminghopin

NDH said:


> Baby is fine! I have a SCH causing the bleeding but its not near baby.

thats great hope your able to relax a bit now


----------



## Mellie1988

How did the scan go Logans mum?? 

Anyone else got scans coming up?? 

x


----------



## Medzi

My scan is tomorrow. Feeling a bit nervous and hoping it goes ok!


----------



## jen1019

NDH said:


> Baby is fine! I have a SCH causing the bleeding but its not near baby.

Oh I am so glad to hear that everything looks good and that the bleeding isn't near the baby :hugs:

I go Dec 13th for my first appt at my OBGYN's since becoming pregnant, as I was just released from my fertility specialist last week. I think it's just the normal family history, pap, etc.. not sure when our scan will be with them. I'm hoping before the end of December! :)


----------



## shellgirl

I have mine tomorrow and I couldn't be more excited! Too bad I woke up feeling very sick today and am worried I'm going to have to get antibiotics to get better when I go to the doctor later. :sick:


----------



## libbyam2003

medzi, I was nervous for my appt last week since can't tell if baby is ok and hb was great! But no u/s. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## jen1019

shellgirl said:


> I have mine tomorrow and I couldn't be more excited! Too bad I woke up feeling very sick today and am worried I'm going to have to get antibiotics to get better when I go to the doctor later. :sick:

Shell, I hope you start feeling better. I can't wait to hear how your appointment went :)



libbyam2003 said:


> medzi, I was nervous for my appt last week since can't tell if baby is ok and hb was great! But no u/s. Good luck tomorrow!

Libby- we have seen a few early ultrasounds, but I cannot lie... I am also really looking forward to hearing the heartbeat for the first time! :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

libbyam2003 said:


> medzi, I was nervous for my appt last week since can't tell if baby is ok and hb was great! But no u/s. Good luck tomorrow!

Thanks! There isn't really anything for me to be worried about. This will be my third ultrasound and I saw the heartbeat twice already. Haven't had cramping or bleeding and have still be dealing with morning sickness (starting to let up though!) but it is still so nerve wracking!


----------



## rowleypolie

NDH said:


> Wow rowley your gtt is early! We don't get them done til 27 weeks here!

I think that is the normal here too- but I am overweight so they always test me around 10-12 weeks just to be sure...i really hope they wont make me do it again because its really no fun!!


----------



## mitzee

Phew! Had my scan this afternoon and all appeared to be okay :) The picture was really fuzzy but all appeared as it should've done. :flower: Got to relax a bit now!!! 

Quick Q about discharge (TMI sorry!). :blush: I keep getting little bits of dischard when I wipe, sometimes yellow but sometimes a browny yellow - what is it!? Could it be old blood? Infection? Normal? It doesn't smell or itch and inbetween times its normal. I'm seeing the doctor Friday afternoon.


----------



## Medzi

You might have an infection but not know it? Keep an eye on it and ask your doctor on Friday. I have had an increase (mostly clear or white, but have had yellow a couple times) and I asked mine about it last week and she said it is normal, especially nearing the second tri and into it. 

So glad the scan went well - I know you were worried!


----------



## Logan's Mum

My scan went well!! :happydance: Measured right on due date of 7th June too. Got my next scan on 17th Jan which is too long to wait! Will post a scan pic tomorrow when OH is not hogging the laptop :haha:


----------



## Medzi

Logan's Mum said:


> My scan went well!! :happydance: Measured right on due date of 7th June too. Got my next scan on 17th Jan which is too long to wait! Will post a scan pic tomorrow when OH is not hogging the laptop :haha:

Yay! So happy to hear and excited to see a picture!


----------



## 28329

So half today's scans went well. Fantastic news! 

I felt baby move today. An amazing familiar popping/flutter. So happy.


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'd somehow managed to unsubscribe myself! Oops!

I'm sorry for the recent loses ladies, heartbreaking xxx

And congrats on the new twins! Fab news.

Had my 12wk scan last week, they moved me forward 5days so now due June 3rd xx


----------



## Kellya009

I take back everything I said about morning sickness getting better. Today was HELL!! Nothing is giving me any relief. Oh when will this be gone???? You ladies with no ms&#8230; I&#8217;m so jealous of you!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Morning ladies, happy 14 weeks to me yay, last week dragged so much, thought I was going to be 13 weeks forever, time seems to be slowing down again for me now, the first 12 weeks whizzed by tho! 

Pg wise for me I'm still getting a horrible taste in my mouth after everything I eat :cry: I did seem to cure it with a tongue scraper but that's not working now :(....bleh! It's making me soo miserable and complete loss of appetite because nothing tastes right...I told my MW and she just chuckled to herself and said oh the joys of pregnancy...very helpful :rolleyes: ! 

Well I'm off work today again with a poorly DS, pjs are back on and we are snuggled up, looks like its another day of peppa pig and fireman Sam...yaaay. 

Oh you can tell I'm not in the greatest of moods today lol!! 

X


----------



## Victory78

11 weeks today - yay!

Sorry to hear that other ladies have had bleeding and spotting. I had quite a heavy bleeding scare at 9+5 but fortunately the scan showed both babies were fine and they couldn't find a reason. We obviously need to be cautious and call our doctors, but from all the googling I did, I was amazed to see how common it was.

I cannot wait to share our news next week


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> I take back everything I said about morning sickness getting better. Today was HELL!! Nothing is giving me any relief. Oh when will this be gone???? You ladies with no ms Im so jealous of you!!!

Same with me! I said it ws letting up...yeah, I was wrong. Was puking this morning. Luckily I have diclectin if I need it and it helps a lot but it takes 3 or 4 hours to kick in. Ugh.. I feel for you! :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Nuchal screen in 6 hours. Nervous and excited... I hope it goes ok. Didn't sleep too well worrying about it, or maybe it was from excitment. I don't even know how I feel! I just hope it goes well.


----------



## libbyam2003

Good luck!! Try to think of something you can do to take up some time and distract yourself?


----------



## rowleypolie

I am also getting the MS again- i had a break from it for a few weeks and now i dont want to eat anything and everything makes me sick to my stomach! So weird....hope it doesnt last long


----------



## anneliese

Had my NT scan today and everything looks good. The doctor also said the baby is likely a boy. I'm happy, but I have to admit I was a little disappointed because I was really was hoping for a girl


----------



## Kellya009

anneliese said:


> Had my NT scan today and everything looks good. The doctor also said the baby is likely a boy. I'm happy, but I have to admit I was a little disappointed because I was really was hoping for a girl

Aw, we are hoping for a girl too. But at least you know he's healthy right?

Plus I was looking at boy clothes the other day at the store and they're actually super cute! A boy would be fun :)


----------



## anneliese

Kellya009 said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> Had my NT scan today and everything looks good. The doctor also said the baby is likely a boy. I'm happy, but I have to admit I was a little disappointed because I was really was hoping for a girl
> 
> Aw, we are hoping for a girl too. But at least you know he's healthy right?
> 
> Plus I was looking at boy clothes the other day at the store and they're actually super cute! A boy would be fun :)Click to expand...

Yes, the doctor said everything looked good and my blood tests all came back normal too. 

I realized that I'm excited about my baby, whether it's a boy or girl, and it's only when I think about shopping that I get disappointed about it not being a girl lol! It actually made me feel better because I was feeling guilty for feeling disappointed at all, but I realized it's just a superficial desire and I know it has nothing to do with how much I will enjoy or love the baby


----------



## Logan's Mum

anneliese said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> Had my NT scan today and everything looks good. The doctor also said the baby is likely a boy. I'm happy, but I have to admit I was a little disappointed because I was really was hoping for a girl
> 
> Aw, we are hoping for a girl too. But at least you know he's healthy right?
> 
> Plus I was looking at boy clothes the other day at the store and they're actually super cute! A boy would be fun :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the doctor said everything looked good and my blood tests all came back normal too.
> 
> I realized that I'm excited about my baby, whether it's a boy or girl, and it's only when I think about shopping that I get disappointed about it not being a girl lol! It actually made me feel better because I was feeling guilty for feeling disappointed at all, but I realized it's just a superficial desire and I know it has nothing to do with how much I will enjoy or love the babyClick to expand...

Its all right to prefer one sex over the other, I want another boy as they are sooooo much fun! But don't want to miss out by not having a girl. Anyway, its too early to tell for sure so don't take that gender as certain. 

Medzi, hope the screening went well :flower:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Off to my doctors appt. Hoping to see my babies and maybe first.d out what they are!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Had another ultrasound today. Babies looked like they were fighting!!! Didn't get any new pics as the printer wasn't working excited my SIL is a sonographer and going to scan me.next Wednesday so we can know the sex and not have to wait until 18 weeks.

Dr. Wasn't concerned with my spotting since it was brown and that it has resolved quickly. Just put me on "pelvic" rest for a week.


----------



## jen1019

Jewels- so glad to hear that the scan went well. Hopefully you are able to find out what the babies are soon :) I know that I am anxious-- I still have 8 weeks! Glad to hear the spotting cleared up. And how cute that it looked like the babies were fighting :haha:

I had another rough day. Today was my third migraine in four days, so I am really struggling. I called the doctor's office and have an appointment tomorrow- hopefully they can do something to help. I really hope the rest of the pregnancy isn't loaded with migraines. On a lighter note, DH and I are beginning to talk baby names... he doesn't really have ideas yet, but maybe that means I'll get to go with one of my favorite names :haha:


----------



## shellgirl

Here's baby!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







12w4dus1.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kellya009

Shell, what a cute LO!!


----------



## jen1019

Shell- what a cute pic! :)


----------



## Medzi

My scan went great! Healthy and was soo active. It took forever to get measurements because baby was moving around so much. Doing headstands and kept facing us. It was cute! :) Measured at 12 week 5 days.


----------



## Medzi

Can I have my date moved from June 14 to June 13? Thanks :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Glad all the scans went well today


----------



## shellgirl

Yay for great scans! My LO was doing tons of flips and kicks too! Measured right on track at 12w4d. Perfection :) Great results from NT scan and should get blood work back in a week. I can't wait to see scan pics from the rest of you ladies!!!


----------



## nzjade

Mellie1988 said:


> Morning ladies, happy 14 weeks to me yay, last week dragged so much, thought I was going to be 13 weeks forever, time seems to be slowing down again for me now, the first 12 weeks whizzed by tho!
> 
> Pg wise for me I'm still getting a horrible taste in my mouth after everything I eat :cry: I did seem to cure it with a tongue scraper but that's not working now :(....bleh! It's making me soo miserable and complete loss of appetite because nothing tastes right...I told my MW and she just chuckled to herself and said oh the joys of pregnancy...very helpful :rolleyes: !
> 
> Well I'm off work today again with a poorly DS, pjs are back on and we are snuggled up, looks like its another day of peppa pig and fireman Sam...yaaay.
> 
> Oh you can tell I'm not in the greatest of moods today lol!!
> 
> X

I also get the horrible taste, it hasn't been so bad today thank goodness but it was awful yesterday. I worked out it's mostly when I eat alot of food with sugar. It is disgusting and I can't even describe what it tastes like, some people say 'metallic', but to me it just tastes like a disgusting chemical sugar type taste. YUCK! Nothing I do gets rid of it except chewing gum and even then it usually comes back after I've finished with the gum. 

On a positive note I am 13 weeks today :happydance: and scan on Friday :)


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Here's my little jitterbug!
He/she measured 12+1, a day ahead schedule (although my scan was two weeks ago now! Not had chance to post pic)
It's a very active jitterbug!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 28329

So happy to see all the great scan stories. Such cute babies :)


----------



## Lisaloo82

Forgot to post my scan pic... So here it is

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/9412B4A8-99A8-455B-BC7E-C45A212AECCF-838-0000012916F13C0C.jpg

And our fb announcement ..

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/E9249B84-36F9-4F70-8DA2-242788E2F5F1-838-0000012924742DA7.jpg


----------



## jen1019

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Here's my little jitterbug!
> He/she measured 12+1, a day ahead schedule (although my scan was two weeks ago now! Not had chance to post pic)
> It's a very active jitterbug!

Such a cute scan pic! I have one from my 9 week scan that I forgot to post. You can't see nearly as much as your 12 week scans, though!


----------



## shellgirl

Lisaloo82 said:


> Forgot to post my scan pic... So here it is
> 
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/9412B4A8-99A8-455B-BC7E-C45A212AECCF-838-0000012916F13C0C.jpg
> 
> And our fb announcement ..
> 
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/E9249B84-36F9-4F70-8DA2-242788E2F5F1-838-0000012924742DA7.jpg

Can't see it!


----------



## shellgirl

Such a beautiful scan pic 2ndtime! My little bug was quite active too, I loved it!


----------



## Jadey121

Heres my scan from today! Due date has changed as we gained a whole day :haha:

So due 15th June! 

Baby wouldnt stop wriggling in there and was in thr room agesss as she couldnt get the measurements lol.
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-05 12.01.34.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 7









2012-12-05 11.37.40.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jen1019

I am loving all these pics... forgot to post my pic earlier. Again-- not the best pic, but way more than what was there at five weeks!

https://thebookienook.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/ultrasound1127.jpg


----------



## shellgirl

Adorable Jen! And you can definitely see the baby shape there!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

So does anyone else have a "bump" yet cuz I sure do!!!
 



Attached Files:







14+3.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rowleypolie

jealous jewel! I dont have a bump and never get a real one because i am overweight! 

13 weeks today- 2nd Trimester (according to my doc) This site makes us wait until 14 weeks though :)


----------



## Medzi

Love all the pics! No bump here yet. I have a pretty decent belly as it is :) It is getting rounder but nothing that looks like baby yet. Mostly like I ate too much.


----------



## jen1019

Lisaloo82 said:


> Forgot to post my scan pic... So here it is
> 
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/9412B4A8-99A8-455B-BC7E-C45A212AECCF-838-0000012916F13C0C.jpg
> 
> And our fb announcement ..
> 
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/E9249B84-36F9-4F70-8DA2-242788E2F5F1-838-0000012924742DA7.jpg

I love your FB announcement... so adorable! I'm excited to announce on FB, but it won't be anything so cute :haha:



shellgirl said:


> Adorable Jen! And you can definitely see the baby shape there!

You can definitely see the start of the shape, I can't wait til we can start seeing the features more. Excited for our next ultrasound, though I'm not sure when it will be yet.



jewelsbaby81 said:


> So does anyone else have a "bump" yet cuz I sure do!!!

I have definitely been feeling some bloat, and a bit more round, but I am overweight so it doesn't look nearly as cute as yours. I have lost 3.5 pounds so far in the first trimester though, but yet I am definitely still feeling bloated. I have plenty to share with my LO! :blush:


----------



## Mellie1988

My 14 week bump, getting there to an actual bump, altho a very odd shaped one naked!! 

X
 



Attached Files:







c840a7a69270f55ce356f874a823b415.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jellybean87

Lovely scan pics everyone. I had my 12 week one last friday, all is well and I was moved forward again, so new edd is the 10th June 2013 could It be changed on the front page please :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Mellie1988 said:


> My 14 week bump, getting there to an actual bump, altho a very odd shaped one naked!!
> 
> X

Aww super cute. Mine naked just looks like a big round blah. I like it better in clothes


----------



## tartlet

I had a regular 4 week visit with my OB today and he was able to find the heartbeat! I'm 11+3 today, so we weren't sure if we'd get to hear it or not, but it's such an awesome sound! Nugget had a HR of 155. NT scans are not "the norm" here though, so I won't get another scan until my 20 week anatomy scan (as my dating scan was normal) unless we decide to do a private gender scan between 15-16 weeks (seriously considering it). I don't know if I can wait til the 1st of Feb to see the baby again as when I saw it the first time it didn't have that "baby" look to it (7 weeks). Glad to see all the pics of all the little babies, ladies!


----------



## Kellya009

Off work today with bad ms :(. But tomorrow I got to hear baby's heartbeat for the first time!! I better be able to hear it!!


----------



## Phantom710

Popping on-- "thank" this post if you need something changed/added on the main list. No new angels recently? right???


----------



## Jadey121

Not that much difference but can you change me from 16th to the 15th please. Haha!


----------



## shellgirl

tartlet said:


> I had a regular 4 week visit with my OB today and he was able to find the heartbeat! I'm 11+3 today, so we weren't sure if we'd get to hear it or not, but it's such an awesome sound! Nugget had a HR of 155. NT scans are not "the norm" here though, so I won't get another scan until my 20 week anatomy scan (as my dating scan was normal) unless we decide to do a private gender scan between 15-16 weeks (seriously considering it). I don't know if I can wait til the 1st of Feb to see the baby again as when I saw it the first time it didn't have that "baby" look to it (7 weeks). Glad to see all the pics of all the little babies, ladies!

I suggest going to get the private gender scan even if you don't want to know yet. You can always tell them to seal it in an envelope and open it later or not open it at all. I hadn't seen my baby since 6+4 when it was just a tiny little blob on the screen and then when I saw it yesterday, OMG!!! It was a real baby moving around and everything! It was so amazing and I don't want you to have to wait until February to experience that. Also, you'll be able to hear the heartbeat tomorrow. I saw my regular doc last week and she found the heartbeat with the doppler and I was 11+4 so I'm sure you'll be find. Good luck and can't wait to hear about your visit!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

OMG
Just realised I'm 14 weeks tomoz and officially 2nd trimester!
This is going super fast!
I actually think I notice a bump forming too. I didn't get one till much later when I was pregnant with Lottie, even at 39 weeks I was quite small. I think this baby will be a big one


----------



## Lisasmith

Hello 2nd trimester! Lets hope all this yucky stuff goes away this week! 

I'm definitely sporting a bump (yay for 4th pregnancies :rofl:) 

I loved all the scan pics :) 

My next scan is early January at 18 weeks. That will come around quick enough with Christmas etc to keep me busy


----------



## KBrain3377

jen1019 said:


> Jewels- so glad to hear that the scan went well. Hopefully you are able to find out what the babies are soon :) I know that I am anxious-- I still have 8 weeks! Glad to hear the spotting cleared up. And how cute that it looked like the babies were fighting :haha:
> 
> I had another rough day. Today was my third migraine in four days, so I am really struggling. I called the doctor's office and have an appointment tomorrow- hopefully they can do something to help. I really hope the rest of the pregnancy isn't loaded with migraines. On a lighter note, DH and I are beginning to talk baby names... he doesn't really have ideas yet, but maybe that means I'll get to go with one of my favorite names :haha:

Hi Jen - I hear your pain! Did you tend to get migraines before you got pregnant too? I only get them a few times a year on average (but they are BAD!!!!) but so far I have had two with this pregnancy. First one I tried to sleep off, but it took over 3 days to fully go away,I could not function and I felt like the Tylenol that I was taking was actually making it worse - it was a joke! :cry: Last one was just last week and since I was almost out of the 1st trimester, I gave in and took 2 Exedrine - it was either that or a bullet in my head. My doc actually said that it was ok - if the benefit outweighs the risk, and that such intense pain for a prolonged amount of time is actually worse for your to just endure b/c it raises your blood pressure. The Exedrin plus 12 hours of sleep seemed to do the trick. Have you found any relief? Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## KBrain3377

shellgirl said:


> tartlet said:
> 
> 
> I had a regular 4 week visit with my OB today and he was able to find the heartbeat! I'm 11+3 today, so we weren't sure if we'd get to hear it or not, but it's such an awesome sound! Nugget had a HR of 155. NT scans are not "the norm" here though, so I won't get another scan until my 20 week anatomy scan (as my dating scan was normal) unless we decide to do a private gender scan between 15-16 weeks (seriously considering it). I don't know if I can wait til the 1st of Feb to see the baby again as when I saw it the first time it didn't have that "baby" look to it (7 weeks). Glad to see all the pics of all the little babies, ladies!
> 
> I suggest going to get the private gender scan even if you don't want to know yet. You can always tell them to seal it in an envelope and open it later or not open it at all. I hadn't seen my baby since 6+4 when it was just a tiny little blob on the screen and then when I saw it yesterday, OMG!!! It was a real baby moving around and everything! It was so amazing and I don't want you to have to wait until February to experience that. Also, you'll be able to hear the heartbeat tomorrow. I saw my regular doc last week and she found the heartbeat with the doppler and I was 11+4 so I'm sure you'll be find. Good luck and can't wait to hear about your visit!Click to expand...

Shellgirl - I love your scan pic!! My scan last week was amazing, but the baby was moving around so much I didn't get one good picture - they were all too blurry!


----------



## ttcnewb

Phantom710 said:


> Popping on-- "thank" this post if you need something changed/added on the main list. No new angels recently? right???

Add me to 18th June please!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Phantom710 said:


> Popping on-- "thank" this post if you need something changed/added on the main list. No new angels recently? right???

Hello! Please can you give me a due date of 7th June, thank you! :flower:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Eurgh, its snowed here yesterday and now the pavements are like glass, already slipped and fell on my butt (thankfully my ample butt meant I didnt feel it and grateful I didn't fall on front). Also have a cold which is annoying. 
On a plus I might be able to feel some movement, its hard to tell and poss too early but its cool to think it is (could also be gas mind, as I can fart for England :rofl:)


----------



## Mellie1988

Phantom can you change me to 4th June please :flower: 

Just found out today that I will have my 16 week MW appt then won't see MW again till 28 weeks! I think that's a LONG time to not be checked HB/BP/Urine etc...obv will have 20 week scan but I don't see MW there, only have scan... 

I'm sure I has more appt last time at like 24/25 weeks maybe? Plus I did see MW after 20 week scan last time but my hospital has changed....obv MW has said if I have any concerns then I can make an appt or we have a drop in centre on a Thursday morning that you can call in to. 

X


----------



## NDH

Phantom710 said:


> Popping on-- "thank" this post if you need something changed/added on the main list. No new angels recently? right???

Thankfully no more angels! :flower:



Mellie1988 said:


> Phantom can you change me to 4th June please :flower:
> 
> Just found out today that I will have my 16 week MW appt then won't see MW again till 28 weeks! I think that's a LONG time to not be checked HB/BP/Urine etc...obv will have 20 week scan but I don't see MW there, only have scan...
> 
> I'm sure I has more appt last time at like 24/25 weeks maybe? Plus I did see MW after 20 week scan last time but my hospital has changed....obv MW has said if I have any concerns then I can make an appt or we have a drop in centre on a Thursday morning that you can call in to.
> 
> X

Wow that's a long wait! I know sometimes they go longer between appointments for second plus time moms but mine are the same as last time. Though I only see a mw 2-3 times, my other appointments are with my gp or with a Dr at the antenatal clinic (first appointment at 12-14 weeks, and then every appointment from 40 weeks with a Dr). The thing I like about shared care with my gp is that I can see her as often as I want if I think there's too long between appointments lol.


----------



## anneliese

Phanton, can you change my due date from June 11 to June 17? Thank you!!


----------



## littlemiss84

Could I also have my due date changed from 6th to 3rd. Thanks


----------



## Medzi

I need my due date changed from the 14th to the 13th :)


----------



## 28329

And I need my due date changed from the 13th to the 8th please.


----------



## Kellya009

Just heard baby's heartbeat for the first time at 13 weeks! I almost teared up but managed to keep it together. So reassuring. Celebrating with lunch out -- a blueberry milkshake and grilled cheese sandwich haha :). Now for a complete physical on dec 20... Should I be scared!?!


----------



## s4t

littlemiss84 said:


> Could I also have my due date changed from 6th to 3rd. Thanks

Oh My Gosh, my new due date is on 3rd as well... yipppppp!! :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> Just heard baby's heartbeat for the first time at 13 weeks! I almost teared up but managed to keep it together. So reassuring. Celebrating with lunch out -- a blueberry milkshake and grilled cheese sandwich haha :). Now for a complete physical on dec 20... Should I be scared!?!

No, I just had a complete physical about a week ago. It is uncomfortable but not scary :) Yay for the baby's heartbeat!


----------



## greenlady

Kellya009 said:


> Just heard baby's heartbeat for the first time at 13 weeks! I almost teared up but managed to keep it together. So reassuring. Celebrating with lunch out -- a blueberry milkshake and grilled cheese sandwich haha :). Now for a complete physical on dec 20... Should I be scared!?!

I really want a milkshake now! I haven't had one in years!! Mmmm

What's involved in a complete physical? Sounds ... awkward maybe but not scary?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Just think, a physical is nothing compared to what people will be seeing when you give birth lol, you'll be fine! ;)

I replaced the battery in my doppler today. I really want to try it but I'm so bloody neurotic, I'd freak out big time if I couldn't hear both babies...


----------



## Medzi

When I had my physical she checked blood pressure, listened to my heart and lungs, checked my boobies for lumps, check reflexes, and then checked down below. In her words, she was "breaking me in" for the months to come haha. They swab and check for any infections, check cervix, and she also felt around my tummy to feel my uterus and if there were any tender spots. Not scary...but awkward yeah! You lay there knees bent, legs open... but yeah, nothing compared to child birth I'm sure!


----------



## rowleypolie

Went to my regular app today and doc said my gtt was amazing but that insulin intolerance normally occurs later in pregnancy AND that she wants me to be on a special diet and exercise daily. But she said i was fine so she really got me upset and worried....ugh

Than she said because I am overweight she "wasn't even going to try to look for a heartbeat" WTF??? isnt that why I came here to make sure everything was ok? I was already upset but to have her not even try made me really upset. She said if i was worried and wanted to see the baby's heartbeat I could do an ultrasound, um YES! please...Scheduled for Wed next week. Wondering if at 14 weeks I can see the gender?


----------



## shellgirl

Rollie, she sounds very rude! I would be very upset. Are you attached to her or could you switch doctors? And duh, obviously you want an ultrasound if she refuses to even check for the heartbeat!! You go in there to check on the baby for crying out loud! Sorry that happened to you, I am mad for you!


----------



## Medzi

What!? I would have been so mad! I am sorry she made you upset. Good news you have an ultrasound though! I'm not sure if you can find out the gender then - maybe they can give a good guess but I'm not sure?


----------



## NDH

14 weeks is too early to really be certain as the parts look so similar still, though some techs will give you their best guess. Its not as accurate as 18+ weeks though.

And with my firstp pregnancy the Dr I saw at my 14 week appointment wouldn't even try to listen for the hb, he said it was too early and I'm only 120lbs... tbh I think he was just lazy as this time at my 14 week appointment with a different Dr he tried for 30 seconds and then said "this is too hard" and gave me a quick scan instead. Lol. My gp now has a Doppler though, which she didn't have last time so she listens every time I see her (even if its not a prenatal visit lol). I didn't get to hear it til 17 weeks last time!


----------



## rowleypolie

NDH said:


> 14 weeks is too early to really be certain as the parts look so similar still, though some techs will give you their best guess. Its not as accurate as 18+ weeks though.
> 
> And with my firstp pregnancy the Dr I saw at my 14 week appointment wouldn't even try to listen for the hb, he said it was too early and I'm only 120lbs... tbh I think he was just lazy as this time at my 14 week appointment with a different Dr he tried for 30 seconds and then said "this is too hard" and gave me a quick scan instead. Lol. My gp now has a Doppler though, which she didn't have last time so she listens every time I see her (even if its not a prenatal visit lol). I didn't get to hear it til 17 weeks last time!

17 weeks? I would go mad! she had a doppler!! it was all preped in the room and everything
This is my 4th pregnancy and i have had a different OB doc each time (military wife) but every time at the 12-13 week appointment they try to listen for hb and i have never had one not find it (except in my MC), I may be overweight but I have a huge bump and its not that "thick" around my bump....wonder if she will try at 18 weeks...if not I will change for sure


----------



## jen1019

rowleypolie said:


> Went to my regular app today and doc said my gtt was amazing but that insulin intolerance normally occurs later in pregnancy AND that she wants me to be on a special diet and exercise daily. But she said i was fine so she really got me upset and worried....ugh
> 
> Than she said because I am overweight she "wasn't even going to try to look for a heartbeat" WTF??? isnt that why I came here to make sure everything was ok? I was already upset but to have her not even try made me really upset. She said if i was worried and wanted to see the baby's heartbeat I could do an ultrasound, um YES! please...Scheduled for Wed next week. Wondering if at 14 weeks I can see the gender?

That is absolutely ridiculous. They should at least try. What does it hurt to try to find the heartbeat and just tell you that you may not be able to hear it yet? Anyways, I do hope that you get to see a lot at the ultrasound :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Do these people never learn not to upset a pregnant woman? One day a hormonal woman will turn round and bitch slap them! I'm so sorry you was made to feel that way. Enjoy your scan :thumbup:


----------



## Kellya009

rowleypolie said:


> Went to my regular app today and doc said my gtt was amazing but that insulin intolerance normally occurs later in pregnancy AND that she wants me to be on a special diet and exercise daily. But she said i was fine so she really got me upset and worried....ugh
> 
> Than she said because I am overweight she "wasn't even going to try to look for a heartbeat" WTF??? isnt that why I came here to make sure everything was ok? I was already upset but to have her not even try made me really upset. She said if i was worried and wanted to see the baby's heartbeat I could do an ultrasound, um YES! please...Scheduled for Wed next week. Wondering if at 14 weeks I can see the gender?

Ugh I'm sorry to hear this after meeting my doc today, she was lovely to me. Bad bedside manner makes a terrible dr!

I do have to say though, about the hb, I am very skinny and my dr was skeptical about seeing baby's hb today... She make me promise not to get my hopes up. Sometimes they may be trying to save u from worrying possibly? Just in case they can't find it... But a scan is even better isn't it?? Yay u get to see your little bub :)


----------



## Kellya009

Ok, baby did not like being poked by our dr today! I'm a bit crampy now and my low back hurts so so bad!! Has anyone else had kickback pain after an exam??


----------



## xxyjadexx

Completely forgot I was 14 weeks yesterday! Officially second tri wahoooo! Congrats on all the lovely scan pics x


----------



## NDH

They don't do VEs here while pregnant unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Kellya009

She was just poking my belly to try and find my fundus. Nothing internal or anything. Still it's the only thing I can think of that would cause my back pain. 

In other news, 13 weeks and still vomiting nightly. Wtf. Anyone else or all of you better?


----------



## NDH

Oh strange! No I've not experienced any cramping after them feeling my uterus.

I hope your ms eases soon. How yucky :(


----------



## jellybean87

Phantom can you change my due date to the 10th june


----------



## cautious

Can you please move me to the 11th of June.....

My scan was perfect baby was a wriggle bum.... but it was so relieving to see. 

And I even got moved forward....

Fantastic...x


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> She was just poking my belly to try and find my fundus. Nothing internal or anything. Still it's the only thing I can think of that would cause my back pain.
> 
> In other news, 13 weeks and still vomiting nightly. Wtf. Anyone else or all of you better?

13 weeks here and still vomiting too :( Hope it goes away for both of us soon!!


----------



## Kellya009

Anyone not getting the genetic screening tests done?


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> Anyone not getting the genetic screening tests done?

What does that entail? I did have the nuchal scan which tested for the risk of Down's, trisomy 13, 18 and I think one more but I can't remember. It was a combined ultrasound and blood test. We aren't have further testing done.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

14 weeks and still being sick! 
Bleuurrgghh


----------



## KBrain3377

Kellya009 said:


> Anyone not getting the genetic screening tests done?

I just did, Kelly. I had the Materni21 test done, which tests for all three trisomys, (Downs, and Trisomy 13 and 18) and other blood work to see if I'm a carrier for all kinds of things (cystic fibrosis, etc). The Materni21 tests is amazing, I highly recommend it. Unlike the NT scans/bloodwork which just gives you odds of abnormalities, the Materni21 tests the fetuses discarded cells which are present in your blood, thereby testing the actual genetic makeup of the baby without any invasive procedure. It is also 98% accurate, and is the latest and greatest in the prenatal testing arena. As it becomes more available and widely used in the world, it has the potential to eliminate DS. Right now, it just means that you no longer have to do a CVS or an amnio, two very invasive tests, assuming your Materni21 results come back normal. Ask about it! (Can you tell I work in the research field :winkwink:; I get very excited about these things.). I'm a science geek!


----------



## CottlestonPie

So... If it tests the genetic make up of the baby.... Can they tell you the sex from that?! (This may be a dumb question I dunno)


----------



## shellgirl

CottlestonPie said:


> So... If it tests the genetic make up of the baby.... Can they tell you the sex from that?! (This may be a dumb question I dunno)

Yes, the sex is determined with the test, but you can opt not to hear it!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Kellya009 said:


> Anyone not getting the genetic screening tests done?

I'm not having anything extra, just the scans as normal and only the blood tests that the midwife did in my booking in appointment. My reasoning is any issues with anything like Downs should be picked up on normal scans (like heart defects). I opted out of the test. X


----------



## Phantom710

List Updated :)


----------



## rowleypolie

wow a genetic test that can tell you the sex of the baby? count me in! I dont think they offer it at my clinic or hospital though- too bad! :( 

feeling way more calm about the doc app- its not like i have a bad doc just a very stubborn one- anyways i am happy about the scan- like super happy, on could-9 kind of happy- so i dont care about the rest right now! :) lol


----------



## shellgirl

rowleypolie said:


> wow a genetic test that can tell you the sex of the baby? count me in! I dont think they offer it at my clinic or hospital though- too bad! :(
> 
> feeling way more calm about the doc app- its not like i have a bad doc just a very stubborn one- anyways i am happy about the scan- like super happy, on could-9 kind of happy- so i dont care about the rest right now! :) lol

Yes, it can, but there are a few catches. It's a cutting edge test and not currently offered at very many hospitals. Also, you need to be high risk or 35 or over in order for insurance to cover it. I believe it is a pretty expensive test, even with insurance. Doctor's won't order it for the purpose of determining gender alone.


----------



## Lisasmith

Hey girls, did we end up hearing from smiffy?


----------



## KBrain3377

shellgirl said:


> rowleypolie said:
> 
> 
> wow a genetic test that can tell you the sex of the baby? count me in! I dont think they offer it at my clinic or hospital though- too bad! :(
> 
> feeling way more calm about the doc app- its not like i have a bad doc just a very stubborn one- anyways i am happy about the scan- like super happy, on could-9 kind of happy- so i dont care about the rest right now! :) lol
> 
> Yes, it can, but there are a few catches. It's a cutting edge test and not currently offered at very many hospitals. Also, you need to be high risk or 35 or over in order for insurance to cover it. I believe it is a pretty expensive test, even with insurance. Doctor's won't order it for the purpose of determining gender alone.Click to expand...

That's exactly right. My insurance covered it w/a $235 copay, I believe, but I am over 35, and to me that is totally worth it. I will be finding out the gender, so we should know in the next week!!!! Can't wait, and I do totally have a preference, but I feel bad about it.


----------



## shellgirl

KBrain3377 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rowleypolie said:
> 
> 
> wow a genetic test that can tell you the sex of the baby? count me in! I dont think they offer it at my clinic or hospital though- too bad! :(
> 
> feeling way more calm about the doc app- its not like i have a bad doc just a very stubborn one- anyways i am happy about the scan- like super happy, on could-9 kind of happy- so i dont care about the rest right now! :) lol
> 
> Yes, it can, but there are a few catches. It's a cutting edge test and not currently offered at very many hospitals. Also, you need to be high risk or 35 or over in order for insurance to cover it. I believe it is a pretty expensive test, even with insurance. Doctor's won't order it for the purpose of determining gender alone.Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly right. My insurance covered it w/a $235 copay, I believe, but I am over 35, and to me that is totally worth it. I will be finding out the gender, so we should know in the next week!!!! Can't wait, and I do totally have a preference, but I feel bad about it.Click to expand...

Don't feel bad, EVERYONE has a preference, I don't care what they say. Of course you'll be happy with either as I and most people will be, but there's always at least a little sway in one direction ;). No judgement here!

Jealous you get to find out in a week! I'll find out on Christmas eve, so I'm still a happy camper.


----------



## Carly.C

Lisasmith said:


> Hey girls, did we end up hearing from smiffy?

Who's smiffy?

BTW my friend in work just gave me her doppler to use and I just heart my baby's heartbeat for the first time. 157bpm so happy and relieved its unreal (again) :cloud9:


----------



## NDH

Kellya009 said:


> Anyone not getting the genetic screening tests done?

Nope. We did the nt test last time just to get a 12 week scan but found out its possible to get a scan at 12 weeks without the nt screening so went that route. We have no desire to find out anything unless there's a problem that will need to be operated on in utero or shortly after birth.



Carly.C said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, did we end up hearing from smiffy?
> 
> Who's smiffy?
> 
> BTW my friend in work just gave me her doppler to use and I just heart my baby's heartbeat for the first time. 157bpm so happy and relieved its unreal (again) :cloud9:Click to expand...

Smiffy had high risk from her NT screening and had further testing done. I believe the chromosome count came back normal but I don't remember if she updated the other test results.


----------



## Mellie1988

I won't be getting any screening or testing done either, never did with my other two either 

x


----------



## Medzi

I was wondering about Smiffy the other day..


----------



## Kellya009

I think smiffy's results came back ok didn't they?

I've decided not to get the genetic testing because I'd have to go get the bloodtest done like tomorrow!

I have my first u/s on Dec 19, so excited!!


----------



## pixielmh

Had my first scan and all 8 bloods take :( baby is perfectly healthy and the downs test csme bk low risk. 

Hope everyones pregnancy is going well


----------



## Jadey121

Got my next scan date! 23rd Jan so ill be 19+4 yayyy!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Moving to 2nd trim. in two days! Super excited!


----------



## rowleypolie

i have already started lurking in 2nd tri :)


----------



## shellgirl

I've already moved. My doc says 12 weeks is 2nd try, BNB says 14, I'm over 13 so I figure it's a fine compromise ;)


----------



## anneliese

Anyone feeling pains/pulling in their lower abdomen? Today I started feeling dull aches in my ovary area, sort of like what I felt at the beginning of the 1st trimester, so I'm hoping it's just growing pains again. Anyone know if it's common at this stage? I haven't really felt any of these pains/twinges since about 5-6 weeks


----------



## shellgirl

Been having those too Anneliese. Pretty sure it's just more stretching and growing pains. Doc wasn't worried at my 12w appointment about it.


----------



## NDH

They're called round ligament pains and typically start about now. Totally normal


----------



## Kellya009

We've got some June mamas talking in 2nd tri, here's the link:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1563799-june-jitterbugs-its-time-2nd-tri.html


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Phantom710 said:


> Let's Wait Our Pregnancies Together!!
> 
> 
> 
> *~*June 1st*~*
> loubear1
> Mizze
> ArchangelLou
> Babybaba
> OmiOmen
> 
> *~*June 2nd*~*
> jewelsbaby81 :yellow: :yellow:
> raelynn
> kpk
> m79
> Kendi
> shyiah
> NDH
> Dwagg
> Whatsername
> 
> *~*June 3rd*~*
> shobbs :yellow: :yellow:
> OliveLove
> feleccya
> Bubsta
> 6footnoodle
> tracyy
> Lamont
> daffyduck
> DJBSCANNON
> Ghost
> june2013
> s4t
> littlemss84
> 
> *~*June 4th*~*
> MissAnnabelle
> luxoire
> dkyre
> stillwait78
> spring_baby
> Mellie1988
> 
> *~*June 5th*~*
> USAF_WIFE
> Babylagg
> noodlebumxx
> Mother of 4
> optimistic1
> baby1988
> Alison Hedley
> libbyam2003
> 
> *~*June 6th*~*
> MrsCeder
> Annie77
> TwoRDue
> mnonie
> AmyWatty
> beo2012
> shellyt
> purpleblond
> Hopeful193
> Crumpet
> xxyjadexx
> tag74
> 
> *~*June 7th*~*
> Wifey1013
> Blzgak
> alanjabam
> Lillybee
> 2ndtimelucky
> sweetmommaof2
> ycantigetpg
> smiffy85
> Logan's Mum
> 
> *~*June 8th*~*
> FerdalongGirl
> lisaloo82
> mme
> RexyI
> Mikylamarina
> Rwethereyet
> Tillywoos
> Trix
> KittyLover12
> 28329
> 
> *~*June 9th*~*
> AdriansMama
> Emily1989
> CottlestonPie :yellow: :yellow:
> Mel_25
> Mercy2
> lilybella27
> Kirstyt88
> greenlady
> Carly.C
> 
> *~*June 10th*~*
> kiwicali
> xdxxtx
> amber8
> omgamandaa
> ani (through the 13th)
> abcd1234baby
> Harpy
> stevies_girls
> Anidae :yellow: :yellow:
> Eniala
> TRINITY25_99
> jellybean87
> 
> *~*June 11th*~*
> ecobear
> mrsirish
> Keriwak
> kiwiana
> cautious
> 
> 
> *~*June 12th*~*
> RnRmom
> Athena
> Polita76
> Poysenivye
> rowleypolie
> kezza
> 
> *~*June 13th*~*
> danielle1984
> klcuk3
> kota
> msp_teen
> njb1113
> nzjade
> Milchris77
> mommy1985
> Medzi
> 
> *~*June 14th*~*
> Lisasmith
> Shellgirl
> Kellya009
> MrsFernihough
> jtj1054
> amybe
> 
> *~*June 15th*~*
> MumMumMum
> tracy546
> Jadey121
> 
> *~*June 16th*~*
> pixelmh
> MummyImogene
> chellebelle8
> Parabellum
> snuggles82
> Cowgirl1357
> lili24
> Mitzee
> 
> *~*June 17th*~*
> CTandbump
> itsme122
> wantingabump
> fuzzybear
> anneliese
> 
> *~*June 18th*~*
> JuneMummy2
> Julesillini8
> xforuiholdonx
> mummie2be
> Isismoon
> ttcnewb
> 
> *~*June 19th*~*
> Milty
> Jcliff
> _Lexi_
> torch2012
> 
> *~*June 20th*~*
> KBrain3377
> MissRamejkis
> bunni84
> mrshuerta
> 
> *~*June 21st*~*
> kezia
> 
> *~*June 22nd*~*
> 
> *~*June 23rd*~*
> babyplease81
> autigers55
> tartlet
> 
> *~*June 24th*~*
> rocketb
> 
> *~*June 25th*~*
> dreaming118
> ProudArmyWife
> Sophie22
> Victory_78
> 
> *~*June 26th*~*
> t84
> 
> *~*June 26th*~*
> Wifey1988
> 
> *~*June 27th*~*
> ..Julie..
> 
> *~*June 28th*~*
> Whoopsadaisy
> 3Beans
> tashalina
> penguins
> sweetbuthyper
> 
> *~*June 29th*~*
> Meadowlark
> 
> *~*June 30th*~*
> jen1019
> 
> *~*Not in June, but with Us for the Ride*~*
> BritneynChris -Jul 2nd
> 
> *Remembering Our June 2013 Angels*
> 
> Spoiler
> twilightgeek :angel: Vicky1210 :angel: jbk :angel: brittany12 :angel:
> Rachael737 :angel: stuckinoki :angel: TrueBlueBABY :angel: Harleyy :angel:
> 2011maybebaby :angel: Phantom710 :angel: kel21 :angel: jthro24 :angel:
> StarTX :angel: MissMaternal :angel: roomaloo :angel: Safariguri :angel: LornaMJ :angel: MrsPhez :angel: pink mum :angel: Swanny :angel:
> 2have4kids :angel: krm2934 :angel:nessaw :angel: angel2012 :angel:
> vegasbaby :angel: StefNJunk :angel: jasmineivy :angel:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________
> I promise to make a really nice first post ASAP. Been busy lately :)

I lost my little June bug November 4th :( :angel:


----------



## Kellya009

So sorry sweetmomma :hug:


----------



## Phantom710

So sorry sweetmomma xx


----------



## nzjade

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. I've been a bit away with the fairies lately and have not been on here for a while! Christmas and work and life have got in the way :) Anyway, I FINALLY got my NT scan today at 13+5 - I feel like I've been waiting forever! Baby was not being cooperative and they couldn't take a good NT measurement - he (or she) was in the wrong position and wouldn't turn over despite them asking me to jump up and down and do all sorts of things to get him to move! So I have to go back tomorrow and hopefully they will be able to take the measurement then. They did check for everything else - baby is measuring right on track and it was amazing seeing all the little bones, heartbeat, stomach etc! Heart rate was about 145 bpm.

I didn't used to like the 3D/4D scans - but that was until I got one! Here is my 3D/4D (whichever one it is) from today. Covering his little eyes like he's being shy of the camera :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







3D Scan 10th Dec.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nzjade

So so sorry sweetmomma xxxx :flow:


----------



## anneliese

So sorry sweetmama :hugs:

nzjade, I love your scan pic, you can see everything so well!! why didn't you like 3d ultrasounds before though?


----------



## Mellie1988

So sorry sweet mama :( 

Great scan pic jade :D so cute! 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Collage of bump pictures :D feel quite big already!! 

X
 



Attached Files:







6eba8dfee399404e6418a06cc4a7616a.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 34


----------



## jen1019

sweetmomma- I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Mellie-- your bump is adorable!


----------



## shellgirl

So sorry to hear about your loss sweetmomma :hugs:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Had an awful night last night. My morning sickness has been getting worse and yesterday I felt soooo rough. By bedtime last night I started getting the worst stomach pains I've ever had. Ended up taking my lo to my mums at 1am and heading to a&e! I'm home now and finally had some sleep and feeling lots better. They think I actually had food poisoning! After trying lots of meds it took morphine to finally control the pain! Not nice!


----------



## MumMumMum

So sorry for the losses. I had my 12 week scan last week and my due date has moved to 12th June.

Will add my scan pic later.

Hope everyone is well. I'm struggling energy wise but that's all really


----------



## jen1019

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Had an awful night last night. My morning sickness has been getting worse and yesterday I felt soooo rough. By bedtime last night I started getting the worst stomach pains I've ever had. Ended up taking my lo to my mums at 1am and heading to a&e! I'm home now and finally had some sleep and feeling lots better. They think I actually had food poisoning! After trying lots of meds it took morphine to finally control the pain! Not nice!

Oh, I am so sorry to hear you were feeling so sick. Food poisoning? Do you know what it might have been from? I hope that you are feeling better :hugs:



MumMumMum said:


> So sorry for the losses. I had my 12 week scan last week and my due date has moved to 12th June.
> 
> Will add my scan pic later.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I'm struggling energy wise but that's all really

So glad to hear that the scan went well. I go for my pap smear appt and to meet with the nurse, etc on Thursday. They will definitely have to schedule my scan soon, as we will be 12 weeks next Sunday. I am the only one on June 30th now... maybe I can get moved up a day or two! Looking forward to seeing the scan pics.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

jen1019 said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> Had an awful night last night. My morning sickness has been getting worse and yesterday I felt soooo rough. By bedtime last night I started getting the worst stomach pains I've ever had. Ended up taking my lo to my mums at 1am and heading to a&e! I'm home now and finally had some sleep and feeling lots better. They think I actually had food poisoning! After trying lots of meds it took morphine to finally control the pain! Not nice!
> 
> Oh, I am so sorry to hear you were feeling so sick. Food poisoning? Do you know what it might have been from? I hope that you are feeling better :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MumMumMum said:
> 
> 
> So sorry for the losses. I had my 12 week scan last week and my due date has moved to 12th June.
> 
> Will add my scan pic later.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I'm struggling energy wise but that's all reallyClick to expand...
> 
> So glad to hear that the scan went well. I go for my pap smear appt and to meet with the nurse, etc on Thursday. They will definitely have to schedule my scan soon, as we will be 12 weeks next Sunday. I am the only one on June 30th now... maybe I can get moved up a day or two! Looking forward to seeing the scan pics.Click to expand...

I went to a party Saturday night where I ate a bit of buffet food, apart from that I've eaten the same as hubby and lo. Nobody else at the party has been poorly either! Who knows. They did say severe morning sickness can cause gastric pains. I had caught gastroenteritis when on honeymoon in the Maldives and it felt like that but worse!


----------



## Mellie1988

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Had an awful night last night. My morning sickness has been getting worse and yesterday I felt soooo rough. By bedtime last night I started getting the worst stomach pains I've ever had. Ended up taking my lo to my mums at 1am and heading to a&e! I'm home now and finally had some sleep and feeling lots better. They think I actually had food poisoning! After trying lots of meds it took morphine to finally control the pain! Not nice!

You poor thing :( hope your better soon!! 

X


----------



## Kellya009

Hmm... I've been having cramps since last night. Sort of a pinching feeling. Only on the right side? No bleeding though. I'm wondering if I should call the dr? Or if its just normal uterine stretching pains...


----------



## Lisasmith

Kellya009 said:


> Hmm... I've been having cramps since last night. Sort of a pinching feeling. Only on the right side? No bleeding though. I'm wondering if I should call the dr? Or if its just normal uterine stretching pains...

Could be round ligament pain. They really hurt


----------



## xxyjadexx

Morning everyone! I had an appointment yesterday and had to have an urgent scan as midwife couldn't find a HB. The sonographer was lovely and luckily found little bubas heartbeat straight away and then I persuaded her to have a look and see if she could find out the sex. She said she thinks boy but not to go and buy anything blue just yet as its easy to make mistakes so early, still quite exciting, I've been sure from the beginning that the baby is a boy!


----------



## nzjade

anneliese said:


> So sorry sweetmama :hugs:
> 
> nzjade, I love your scan pic, you can see everything so well!! why didn't you like 3d ultrasounds before though?

I dunno, I thought the 3d scans made the babies sort of look alien-like, but now I think they're cute :)


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

My friends don't like them either, they think they look like aliens too! But when you know your looking at your own baby it's hard not to think its ace!


----------



## jen1019

nzjade said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> So sorry sweetmama :hugs:
> 
> nzjade, I love your scan pic, you can see everything so well!! why didn't you like 3d ultrasounds before though?
> 
> I dunno, I thought the 3d scans made the babies sort of look alien-like, but now I think they're cute :)Click to expand...

I kind of think they look alien-like, but they're cute in a way too. Not sure if we'll be getting one or not!:winkwink:



xxyjadexx said:


> Morning everyone! I had an appointment yesterday and had to have an urgent scan as midwife couldn't find a HB. The sonographer was lovely and luckily found little bubas heartbeat straight away and then I persuaded her to have a look and see if she could find out the sex. She said she thinks boy but not to go and buy anything blue just yet as its easy to make mistakes so early, still quite exciting, I've been sure from the beginning that the baby is a boy!

I'm glad they were able to find the HB and that you were able to see LO again. And it's fun that you might possibly know the sex already. I am going nuts over here! :haha:


----------



## xxyjadexx

:happydance:My scan pics! Can't believe how much he looks like a proper little baby!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## shellgirl

xxyjadexx said:


> :happydance:My scan pics! Can't believe how much he looks like a proper little baby!

Lovely scan pic Jade! I'm thinking it looks like you're growing a little boy in there!


----------



## KBrain3377

We got the Maternit21 test back today - negative for all three trisomys that it tests for (Downs 21, 18 and 13)! I was relieved!!! And now we don't have to do an amnio, which is great. We also found out that we're having a boy, as they found y chromosomes in my blood sample. I do have to say that I was 100% sure that it was a boy from the very beginning, and I also will admit I was partial to a girl.... oh well, maybe next time? We're thrilled just for a healthy baby. :thumbup:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Well ladies had my scan today and we are team BLUE :blue::blue:

Luke Cameron & Sebastian James

We are very happy and my SIL checked them out head to toe and said they look great :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







15+2Boys.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Phantom710

List updated with little :blue: guys :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Massive congrats jewels!


----------



## Logan's Mum

nzjade said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all well. I've been a bit away with the fairies lately and have not been on here for a while! Christmas and work and life have got in the way :) Anyway, I FINALLY got my NT scan today at 13+5 - I feel like I've been waiting forever! Baby was not being cooperative and they couldn't take a good NT measurement - he (or she) was in the wrong position and wouldn't turn over despite them asking me to jump up and down and do all sorts of things to get him to move! So I have to go back tomorrow and hopefully they will be able to take the measurement then. They did check for everything else - baby is measuring right on track and it was amazing seeing all the little bones, heartbeat, stomach etc! Heart rate was about 145 bpm.
> 
> I didn't used to like the 3D/4D scans - but that was until I got one! Here is my 3D/4D (whichever one it is) from today. Covering his little eyes like he's being shy of the camera :cloud9:

OMG how did I miss this pic, its sooo cute! It actually looks like a little person, my normal scan makes it look like a wee alien :haha: 

Congrats on all the blue bumps! I see mine on 17th Jan, cant wait!

Also quite lucky as I have my 16 week appointment on the 27th December (clinic is usually on a Tuesday, Xmas day, but MW changed the day for that week, otherwise it would have been 18 weeks before I saw her). It means that OH and Logan could get to hear the heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## ttcnewb

Have any of you decided when you are going to finish up work? I'm thinking 37weeks and 3 days which would be last day of work on Friday 31st May.


----------



## Jadey121

Im plannimg on keeping my holidays so i can finish before 37 weeks. i get 4 weeks holiday so techinaclly i could finish at 33 weeks. X


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm a SAHM so I don't finish work!
Last time I was so convinced that I was going to go overdue that my maternity leave started at 40+1... But I had DS at 39+4. Oops! Luckily (in that respect) I was signed off sick at 38 weeks!


----------



## nzjade

Congrats on the boys ladies!! I can't believe some of us are already finding out gender - it's so amazing. It seems like only yesterday we were 6 weeks. 

My due date is 12th June, and I'm planning on working up until 24th May (need the money!). I would so love to finish earlier, but don't think it will happen as I would rather work the extra time and save more so I can have longer on maternity leave. Let's hope the wee bub doesn't come early so I can have a couple of weeks to myself before he/she comes along :)

One thing I've been quite worried about is how cold my house is in Winter (June is Winter here), and I finally got the courage today to ask the landlord for some heating, and he said yes - he will put some heating in for us in March!! Sooo happy that me and my bubba will be able to stay warm. :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Congrats on the boys!

I'm in the same boat as Logan's Mum - I don't get time off my job as a SAHM :haha:


----------



## littlemiss84

My maternity leave starts on my due date (3 June) but im taking a few weeks leave before so will be finishing at the end of April. I plan to take 9 months off.

Congrats on all the boys!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Had a scan today... Early days but apparently I'm also team blue!! :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Totally spaced and forgot to update when I had my scan two weeks ago my due date got moved to July 2nd. Still hanging around stalking the board though :) 

Congrats on team blue to those who found out. That's so exciting. It's awesome when people get to find out so early. I'm impatient and debating on booking a private gender scan and just paying for it :haha:


----------



## Phantom710

Will update Cottlestone :)


----------



## jen1019

I am hoping to work up until 40 weeks, because I would rather extend my maternity leave with LO. I work at a desk job, so I am hoping that I can work up until I go in labor. I know that things don't always go as expected, but at least if I can TRY I will get 8 weeks or so with little one, instead of 6.


----------



## anneliese

So many boys here already! I had an appointment yesterday and the doctor gave me a quick scan, said everything looked good and that he would say it's likely a boy, but what he thought was boy was actually the cord between its legs and he couldn't see anything lol. I still think a boy though and the doctor at my NT scan seemed quite confident it was a boy. My next appointment is mid January and I'll be 17 weeks, so if the baby cooperates I think we will be able to tell the gender for sure.


----------



## jen1019

Wow, lotsa team blue going on here! :) Congrats on those who are able to find out early. I am so anxious :haha:

Anneliese- I hope you're able to find out at your 17 week scan. Mine hasn't been scheduled yet, I still have to schedule my NT scan. Hopefully we are able to book that when I go for my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## autigers55

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile, been super busy.

Sorry for those who suffered losses. :hugs:

Congrats those who are team :blue:!

I had my 12wk checkup today. I didn't get a scan and probably won't have another til late Jan/early Feb. (which will be gender scan) nurse did use the Doppler and baby's hb was 151. I really wish I could get a private scan to find out gender sooner but the closet place is over an hr away and don't have the money with Christmas coming up. I am hoping/have the feeling this a boy and bless my dd heart, she thinks she is having a baby brother too, so I hope we are both right.


----------



## 28329

CottlestonPie said:


> Had a scan today... Early days but apparently I'm also team blue!! :happydance:

congrats on the boys. Yay.


----------



## Medzi

Yay for all the little boys!!! Congrats ladies!

We are staying team yellow :yellow: so won't know until June! 

I am hoping to work to the end of May - we will see! I am looking forward to a year off for mat leave! Haven't decided if I will go back or not...


----------



## Kellya009

I hope I can work until the end of april... I'm a massage therapist so it's tough to work when you get bigger. If I can't work that long I won't qualify for mat leave pay :(

1 week until my ultrasound! I can't wait. 7 days is way too long! How can I wait so long!?


----------



## xxyjadexx

With my son I worked until 36weeks And it was so much better for me to be kept busy and have my mind on work rather than baby! It helped the time fly by! When I was off it was nice to have a rest and sort out the babies clothes and things but when I wasn't busy time kind of stood still!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Well it's 4:47am and I've just spent my 2nd night in hospital :( really missing my lo!!!!!!!
The sickness and abdominal pains returned with a vengeance! I've not eaten a thing since I got here. I really hope baby is ok! Scan at 9:45 so fingers crossed everyone x


----------



## Kellya009

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Well it's 4:47am and I've just spent my 2nd night in hospital :( really missing my lo!!!!!!!
> The sickness and abdominal pains returned with a vengeance! I've not eaten a thing since I got here. I really hope baby is ok! Scan at 9:45 so fingers crossed everyone x

Oh no!! I hope baby is fine as well... I'm sure it's just GI and won't affect baby. Keep your head up!!


----------



## Victory78

I'd like to work for as long as possible to keep a salary since I'm self-employed so the maternity allowance is minimal - not sure how easy that will be with a twin pregnancy especially since they generally turn up at 35/36 weeks....

I'm staying team yellow too

Can any UK/NHS ladies tell me how long it took to get their results after their combined NT scan? Were you told the initial risk ratio at the time based on Nuchal Fold measurements only then given updated ratios once combined with the blood results? I have my scan next Wednesday and hoping to get the results back in time to start sharing our news that week, and I also need to tell work before they close for Christmas. Thanks for any info


----------



## CottlestonPie

At my 12 week scan I was told the nuchal fold measurements and she said at the time that they were normal. The blood results (which is where you get the risk ratio) are sent by post and mine took 11 days to come back. 
Every hospital is different though and it depends on how busy they are too... At the same hospital with DS I got the letter about a week after my scan/bloods.


----------



## xxyjadexx

How did everything go 2ndtimelucky? Hope u and baby are well


----------



## shellgirl

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Well it's 4:47am and I've just spent my 2nd night in hospital :( really missing my lo!!!!!!!
> The sickness and abdominal pains returned with a vengeance! I've not eaten a thing since I got here. I really hope baby is ok! Scan at 9:45 so fingers crossed everyone x

Hoping and praying al is well with you and baby! Keep us updated.


----------



## Mellie1988

Heyy, 

Not logged on in a few days! Congrats to those who found out they are team blue :D so exciting, I'm sooooo impatient I need to kno! 

Maternity wise I plan to leave around 36 weeks but going to use my annual leave from 33 weeks and do 2 days a week....so far planning to not return but keeping options open! 

So with my ever growing bump recently, decided to go shopping this morning for some maternity clothes, searched everywhere and couldn't find anything....ended up in primark and have bought loads of long baggy tops all for about £5-6 each, some leggings in a bigger size and some pjs in bigger size, yay! All I need now is some jeans and then maybe few maxi dresses if we get hot weather in may again :D! 

Oh and oh-my-round ligament pain!!!! I'm in agony getting up, rolling over in bed, coughing etc...thought all my muscles would be loose anyway, obv not! 

X


----------



## jen1019

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Well it's 4:47am and I've just spent my 2nd night in hospital :( really missing my lo!!!!!!!
> The sickness and abdominal pains returned with a vengeance! I've not eaten a thing since I got here. I really hope baby is ok! Scan at 9:45 so fingers crossed everyone x

I hope that everything is okay with you and the little bean, hun. :hugs: Keeping you in my thoughts!

I go today for my first OB appointment, and we HAVE to schedule our NT Scan. I hadn't realized how time sensitive it is, but we will be 14 weeks in just a couple weeks. Hopefully they can get us in!:dohh:


----------



## Medzi

Hope all is Ok 2ndtimelucky!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Scan went well, baby measuring on track and heart beating away :)
They wanted to scan to check for gaul stones (sp?) and luckily the scan didn't show anything. 

What is GI kellya?

They reckon I have gastritis caused either by a virus or all the vomiting causing an over production of acid.

Not been able to eat or drink water for a few days now so it's so worrying that baby is ok and not starving!! 
I weigh less now than at my first mw appt 10 weeks ago!


----------



## NDH

I can't believe how many people are finding out already! Yay for so many boys! I have a Dr appointment this afternoon - first available appointment after my bleeding scare two weeks ago! If she doesn't order me another scan to check on the SCH then my next scan is Jan 10th for my morphology scan. Our current plan is to be team :yellow: again this time but we'll see.


----------



## danielle1984

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Scan went well, baby measuring on track and heart beating away :)
> They wanted to scan to check for gaul stones (sp?) and luckily the scan didn't show anything.
> 
> What is GI kellya?
> 
> They reckon I have gastritis caused either by a virus or all the vomiting causing an over production of acid.
> 
> Not been able to eat or drink water for a few days now so it's so worrying that baby is ok and not starving!!
> I weigh less now than at my first mw appt 10 weeks ago!

Oh I'm happy baby is doing well, that's great news! I hope you are only having a bad bug and that it goes way very soon. Get well hun :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

If anyone gets a nasal congestion, I'm swearing on the Breathing Right strips!! I always have bad nasal congestions and sinus infection. Luckily those strips really help me get some sleep at night. It's really hard not being able to take anything, but this is drug-free.

I had a bad nasal congestion last week : (


----------



## jen1019

Hey girls-- it's finally Friday!! Thank goodness for that. I had my booking appointment with my OBGYN, and got some bloodwork done. My blood pressure looked great which made me happy. Glad to have my pap done. They toon TEN vials of blood. Crazy!

I was barely able to book the NT scan, they had only ONE appointment open. So, I'm having it done on Tuesday. Can't wait to see the little one! 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Jadey121

Ive booked a private scan for Weds so hopefully baby will show us wether its a boy or girl! Excited Muchly!!!


----------



## Kellya009

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Scan went well, baby measuring on track and heart beating away :)
> They wanted to scan to check for gaul stones (sp?) and luckily the scan didn't show anything.
> 
> What is GI kellya?
> 
> They reckon I have gastritis caused either by a virus or all the vomiting causing an over production of acid.
> 
> Not been able to eat or drink water for a few days now so it's so worrying that baby is ok and not starving!!
> I weigh less now than at my first mw appt 10 weeks ago!

GI is gastrointestinal... Tummy stuff. So glad to hear baby is ok! It's amazing how they thrive when we feel like we're on our deathbeds lol! I really hope you can start keeping things down soon :(


----------



## jen1019

Jadey121 said:


> Ive booked a private scan for Weds so hopefully baby will show us wether its a boy or girl! Excited Muchly!!!


So excited for you!! Can't wait to hear the results :happydance:


----------



## Carly.C

Hey ladies! Just had a big catch up frm the last few days as I've been away. I turned 30 last Sunday (eeek) and DH's present to me was a trip to New York. What a city!!! FREEZING but amazing. 
Whilst away, I think I've developed a little bump!! Its either baby or American portions in food!! I'm normally UK size 8 and 5'2" so small with a bloated belly!! Think I'll start doing weekly bump shots on Sunday when I turn 15 weeks. I can't believe how many blue bumps there are, I'm still convinced this little one is a girl. We'll find out in approx 5 weeks!! Love to you all x


----------



## danielle1984

I will only find out on Jan. 21st if it's a girl or boy (hopefully) such a long wait.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Just to update...
I finally got sent home last night, about 6pm but was back a couple hours later, in agony and vomiting again. Did an ECG and waiting to see the surgical team. The pain was all in my back between my shoulder blades and to the right. The dr said blood clots in the lung can be common in pregnancy so want to rule that out now as the pain increases when I'm breathing. Finally had morphine so am comfortable again now :)


----------



## Carly.C

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Just to update...
> I finally got sent home last night, about 6pm but was back a couple hours later, in agony and vomiting again. Did an ECG and waiting to see the surgical team. The pain was all in my back between my shoulder blades and to the right. The dr said blood clots in the lung can be common in pregnancy so want to rule that out now as the pain increases when I'm breathing. Finally had morphine so am comfortable again now :)

Yikes, you have all the symptoms of a P.E. Have they scanned your lungs?Hope you're ok, keep us updated x


----------



## Mellie1988

:hugs: 2ndtimelucky :( 

Morning ladies, i've got my christmas work party tonight, quite excited considering I can't drink lol! Should be a laugh though, been and got my nails done yesterday, getting my hair done at 3pm..may aswell treat myself as will be saving money on drinks :lol: 
Tried my dress on earlier, it keeps riding up because my bump lifts it as i'm walking :haha: gonna be one of those nights pulling it down all the time! :dohh: 

Any plans for the weekend girls? my two LOs are staying out tonight so i'm looking forward to a lie in tomorrow morning and waking up to no hangover :D Hurray! There are perks to being pregnant and not drinking :thumbup: 

x


----------



## Medzi

2ndtimelucky - feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hi phantom could u change me to June 3rd please. Had my scan a few weeks ago but forgot to ask u to change me xx


----------



## Kellya009

I need to get up and out of my bed but I'm soo lazy bones! Hubby went skiing and I am off to get Starbucks for brekkie and paint some ceramics. One of my first fun days out since ms has lessened! What are your weekend plans ladies??


----------



## Jellycat

:hi:

Can I ask to join EDD is 16th June and we are staying :yellow:

Thanks


----------



## Medzi

Since it is the weekend, I decided to not take diclectin for ms. Have been feeling better but didn't know if it was because of that, or bc I am in second tri now. Happy to report I am feeling great today! Yay!


----------



## jen1019

Medzi said:


> Since it is the weekend, I decided to not take diclectin for ms. Have been feeling better but didn't know if it was because of that, or bc I am in second tri now. Happy to report I am feeling great today! Yay!

So glad to hear that you are feeling well today! <3 



Jellycat said:


> :hi:
> 
> Can I ask to join EDD is 16th June and we are staying :yellow:
> 
> Thanks

Congratulations Jellycat!



Carly.C said:


> Hey ladies! Just had a big catch up frm the last few days as I've been away. I turned 30 last Sunday (eeek) and DH's present to me was a trip to New York. What a city!!! FREEZING but amazing.
> Whilst away, I think I've developed a little bump!! Its either baby or American portions in food!! I'm normally UK size 8 and 5'2" so small with a bloated belly!! Think I'll start doing weekly bump shots on Sunday when I turn 15 weeks. I can't believe how many blue bumps there are, I'm still convinced this little one is a girl. We'll find out in approx 5 weeks!! Love to you all x

Sounds like you had an amazing 30th birthday. Glad you got to do something fun and exciting. Looking forward to the bump shots :)



2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Just to update...
> I finally got sent home last night, about 6pm but was back a couple hours later, in agony and vomiting again. Did an ECG and waiting to see the surgical team. The pain was all in my back between my shoulder blades and to the right. The dr said blood clots in the lung can be common in pregnancy so want to rule that out now as the pain increases when I'm breathing. Finally had morphine so am comfortable again now :)

Sorry to hear that you have been feeling so horrible :( I really hope that you begin feeling better soon. Hang in there, hun <3

As for me, I announced on Facebook last night :) I am looking forward to our scan on Tuesday. I can't wait to see how much the little bean has grown!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Jellycat said:


> :hi:
> 
> Can I ask to join EDD is 16th June and we are staying :yellow:
> 
> Thanks

Hey bump buddy. I was wondering where u were xx


----------



## Kellya009

Medzi I've gone from 4 diclectin to 2 daily! Woohoo hey!?? Awesome to be feeling a bit better. Feeling for all the mamas who are still suffering 24/7 :(. I only get sick in the evenings now.


----------



## Kellya009

Oh and 3 days until my ultrasound :D. So excited!!


----------



## jen1019

Kellya009 said:


> Oh and 3 days until my ultrasound :D. So excited!!

Our scan is tomorrow. Can't wait to see baby again! :)


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Its my scan tomorrow and consultant appointment, nervous but excited


----------



## Wriggley

Hi all! can i join! I had a July due date but i just had my 12 week scan that dated me at 12 weeks +4 days which gives me a due date of June 27th :) 

heres a pic :) its our second bubba and we very excited 

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/2012-12-17114807.jpg


----------



## OliveLove

I had my gender scan yesterday and it's a BOY! :) :)


----------



## Wriggley

OliveLove said:


> I had my gender scan yesterday and it's a BOY! :) :)

congratulations!


----------



## jen1019

OliveLove said:


> I had my gender scan yesterday and it's a BOY! :) :)

Congratulations! We have lots of team blue so far :)


----------



## Jellycat

Olivialove - congrats on team blue

:hi: Wriggley

Didn't realise you could get gender scans so early! So tempted this time to find out what we are having but really want the surprise too ahhhhh ! 

Anyone else suffering from nasal congestion? Had it now for 5 weeks and has become so painful and can't take anything for it except steamed water and paracetamol :-(


----------



## jewelsbaby81

OliveLove said:


> I had my gender scan yesterday and it's a BOY! :) :)

Aww Congrats. More boys yay!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Awww congrats on yet another boy to the June jitterbugs!! 

Good luck to those with scans tomorrow and welcome to wriggley! 

I had my 16 week MW appt today, all is well and hear baby HB, very happy and healthy MW said, yay! Won't see her now until 25 weeks, will have my scan at 20 weeks tho so breaks it up a little! 

Feeling definite baby flutters and taps now, so cute :cloud9: looking forward to the big thumps and rolls...altho not so much the legs in ribs :lol: 

Everyone ready for Xmas? I have wrapping on the agenda for tonight, joys!! 

X


----------



## jen1019

Wriggley said:


> Hi all! can i join! I had a July due date but i just had my 12 week scan that dated me at 12 weeks +4 days which gives me a due date of June 27th :)
> 
> heres a pic :) its our second bubba and we very excited
> 
> https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/2012-12-17114807.jpg

Welcome Wriggley! :flower:



Mellie1988 said:


> Awww congrats on yet another boy to the June jitterbugs!!
> 
> Good luck to those with scans tomorrow and welcome to wriggley!
> 
> I had my 16 week MW appt today, all is well and hear baby HB, very happy and healthy MW said, yay! Won't see her now until 25 weeks, will have my scan at 20 weeks tho so breaks it up a little!
> 
> Feeling definite baby flutters and taps now, so cute :cloud9: looking forward to the big thumps and rolls...altho not so much the legs in ribs :lol:
> 
> Everyone ready for Xmas? I have wrapping on the agenda for tonight, joys!!
> 
> X

How fun that you are feeling some fluttering and movement. I swore I felt something a week or so ago, but it seemed so early so I have convinced myself that it's just gas. Definitely looking forward to the little flutters :happydance: Like you, not looking forward to the legs being in my ribs, but will take the good with the bad!

I have to stop at a few stores on the way home from work, and I still have half of my wrapping left. I need to try to work on that tonight :haha:


----------



## jen1019

Hey ladies!

We had our NT scan today, and it was a great experience. We had an intern that was there with us first, and then the actual sonographer came in. They were both very nice! However, the baby was quite stubborn and did not want to cooperate. I asked for the heart rate and they checked it two different times... once at 161 bpm, and the second time about 15 minutes later at 165 bpm. 

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag144/jenbrown1019/sono_zps147261e0.jpg

The picture isn't the best, but I had to take a picture with my phone and sent it to FB, will try to get a better one later.

I believe a couple other ladies were having scans. How did they go? How is everyone feeling? All prepared for Christmas?


----------



## Kellya009

Ugh, ms is rearing its ugly head again today. Yuck. But I get to see my babe in 24 hrs and then I'll be making a little announcement on Facebook. Our early christmas present - seeing baby on our scan!! Cannot wait!!!


----------



## s4t

OliveLove said:


> I had my gender scan yesterday and it's a BOY! :) :)

Oh my Gosh our due date is the same day! that is so cool!! they told me I have to wait 20 weeks scane to able to find out the gender!! :dohh:


----------



## OliveLove

s4t said:


> OliveLove said:
> 
> 
> I had my gender scan yesterday and it's a BOY! :) :)
> 
> Oh my Gosh our due date is the same day! that is so cool!! they told me I have to wait 20 weeks scane to able to find out the gender!! :dohh:Click to expand...

The moment I found out about private scans and gender checks I decided I can't wait one another month ;)

What are you hoping for?? and yay for the same due date :)


----------



## Jadey121

Had our gender scan and we are having a BOY!!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats ! Wow there are alot of boys !!!


----------



## Medzi

So many boys!! Congrats ladies!!


----------



## Kellya009

Just got back from my very first ultrasound, first time seeing our baby!! The tech wouldn't tell us anything and she said it was too early for the gender -- but we got an amazing pic! Baby was moving around like crazy during the scan, it was so cute to see those little hands and feet moving about!! I'll post my pic when I get to a computer :). On cloud 9 right now :).


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats on all the lovely scan pics! I wonder who the groups first girl is!


----------



## Kellya009

Our scan pic! Isn&#8217;t our LO sooo cute??

https://i50.tinypic.com/2qtv66o.jpg

Do you think it looks like a boy or girl?


----------



## NDH

There are 4 girls so far, I guess they haven't updated in here, just on fb? Two twins and two singletons


----------



## ttcnewb

Is anyone under work related stress? I feel like I cried most of the day at work today! I run a home nursing service at a local hospital and I can't find anyone to work throughout the Christmas period. My boss who doesn't work at my hospital and I have asked for help and got none. So it rests on my shoulders to do the work myself. I'm on holidays after tomorrow but I still have to get done visits and plan the next 3 days of visits and have staff to do the visits! I have been telling them for the last 12 month I need permanent staff not casual but they just don't listen! They believe it should quieten down over the Christmas period but that hasn't been the case in my experience! Plus this week they have been painting the room beside my office and I have no windows in my office and the fumes have been awful and today I started getting blood when I blow my nose after crying. Just beside myself.


----------



## jen1019

Jadey121 said:


> Had our gender scan and we are having a BOY!!!!

Congrats Jadey! So happy for you :)



Kellya009 said:


> Just got back from my very first ultrasound, first time seeing our baby!! The tech wouldn't tell us anything and she said it was too early for the gender -- but we got an amazing pic! Baby was moving around like crazy during the scan, it was so cute to see those little hands and feet moving about!! I'll post my pic when I get to a computer :). On cloud 9 right now :).

That is awesome Kelly! We had our NT scan earlier in the week and it was great to see the baby. The heartbeat was at 161-165 when they checked. I am anxious to find out the gender! At least your LO moved around... ours wanted to sleep and the sonographer kept pushing the "wand" against my stomach to try to get LO to move, so they could get to the portion they needed to measure. We did get to see some movement though, which was fun. Must have been nap time!



Kellya009 said:


> Our scan pic! Isnt our LO sooo cute??
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/2qtv66o.jpg
> 
> Do you think it looks like a boy or girl?

Love the pic! I have no basis for anything, but I'm thinking a girl :)



NDH said:


> There are 4 girls so far, I guess they haven't updated in here, just on fb? Two twins and two singletons

Congrats to the ladies having girls :) At least it's not all boys! LOL



ttcnewb said:


> Is anyone under work related stress? I feel like I cried most of the day at work today! I run a home nursing service at a local hospital and I can't find anyone to work throughout the Christmas period. My boss who doesn't work at my hospital and I have asked for help and got none. So it rests on my shoulders to do the work myself. I'm on holidays after tomorrow but I still have to get done visits and plan the next 3 days of visits and have staff to do the visits! I have been telling them for the last 12 month I need permanent staff not casual but they just don't listen! They believe it should quieten down over the Christmas period but that hasn't been the case in my experience! Plus this week they have been painting the room beside my office and I have no windows in my office and the fumes have been awful and today I started getting blood when I blow my nose after crying. Just beside myself.

I'm sorry to hear that things have been so stressful for you at work :hugs: I have had some stressful days here and there lately. I have just been trying to get to today. I have a vacation scheduled until January 2, 2013. If you need to vent we are here to listen. Isn't there any way that you can get away from your office? That's horrible about the fumes :(


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks Jen! I think it looks like a girl too, just based on the profile. Looks girly. But we'll see in January! Hopefully your babe coorperates more at the next scan :). I had a Starbucks iced tea lemonade right beforehand, maybe that woke baby up!!


----------



## Kellya009

ttcnewb said:


> Is anyone under work related stress? I feel like I cried most of the day at work today! I run a home nursing service at a local hospital and I can't find anyone to work throughout the Christmas period. My boss who doesn't work at my hospital and I have asked for help and got none. So it rests on my shoulders to do the work myself. I'm on holidays after tomorrow but I still have to get done visits and plan the next 3 days of visits and have staff to do the visits! I have been telling them for the last 12 month I need permanent staff not casual but they just don't listen! They believe it should quieten down over the Christmas period but that hasn't been the case in my experience! Plus this week they have been painting the room beside my office and I have no windows in my office and the fumes have been awful and today I started getting blood when I blow my nose after crying. Just beside myself.

Sorry that work is so stressful
Right now :(. I'm just an employee so it's less stressful when you're not in charge. I work at a spa and we extend our hours for the holiday season... So I'm working a bunch more, not less. Holidays!?! At least I get christmas off. I hope you do too! And think in 6 months you get a year off from work :)


----------



## Wriggley

lovely scan pic!! very cute!!!!


anyone else really hormonal?

my mum come over for the day yesterday and i was being really akward and moody as i was feeling hormonal. My mum was like 'oh your the devil when your pregnant' and i just stood up and screamed 'well your miss trunchball everyday'

and then ran off

then later felt guilty and balled my eyes out whilst apologising to her


----------



## shellgirl

Wriggley said:


> lovely scan pic!! very cute!!!!
> 
> 
> anyone else really hormonal?
> 
> my mum come over for the day yesterday and i was being really akward and moody as i was feeling hormonal. My mum was like 'oh your the devil when your pregnant' and i just stood up and screamed 'well your miss trunchball everyday'
> 
> and then ran off
> 
> then later felt guilty and balled my eyes out whilst apologising to her

People should know the worst thing you can do when we're hormonal is to blame it on our hormones/pregnancy! Makes us even more infuriated!!!


----------



## ttcnewb

Well I had to call in sick as think I made myself sick with the stress and still getting bloody noses. I feel guilty but I know I need to put the baby first.


----------



## tartlet

anyone else feeling like a huge ugly blob??

i'm only 1.5 lbs heavier than when i found out i was pg at 4 weeks, but i'm much rounder than i was then. also, this preggo acne is ridiculous. hair on my head still falling out (although it has slowed some, thank goodness), hair on my legs growing like weeds. still heaving/puking. i definately do not have the "pregnancy glow".


----------



## Kellya009

Tartlet I feel you. My acne is terrible, it's on my back too which only started since I got pregnant! When I actually do feel well enough to have a shower and shave my legs, it's a rare occasion. Lol. Poor DH... But he says he finds the few extra lbs to be sexy. Ok(?).


----------



## alicecooper

hello all

I am from the July group but I've just had my dating scan and it turns out I'm further along than I thought I was. EDD 27th June 2013....

thing is I always go overdue, so I will probably end up with a July baby anyway, but I was thinking maybe I could just be greedy and flit between the two groups? lol

My official due date IS in June now though. 

I'm Nat by the way *waves*


----------



## xxyjadexx

Can't believe how quickly the half way mark is approaching! I hope everyone's having a good time preparing for Xmas and I hope none of the uk mummies are affected by the flooding!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Happy Xmas Eve Eve girls :D


----------



## Mellie1988

Just wanted to pop in and wish all the ladies, bumps and families a very happy and merry Xmas!! 

X x x


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Uk ladies!!!!
Jan 2nd, channel 4, 9pm, One Born Every Minute is back! Woo Hoo


----------



## Jellycat

Can't wait already set it up on series link


----------



## Mellie1988

Tooooo excited for OBEM!!! :happydance: 

X


----------



## s4t

OliveLove said:


> s4t said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OliveLove said:
> 
> 
> I had my gender scan yesterday and it's a BOY! :) :)
> 
> Oh my Gosh our due date is the same day! that is so cool!! they told me I have to wait 20 weeks scane to able to find out the gender!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> The moment I found out about private scans and gender checks I decided I can't wait one another month ;)
> 
> What are you hoping for?? and yay for the same due date :)Click to expand...

have 14 months old girl and hoping for a boy!! 

Wishing you all the joys of the Christmas season and have very happy New Year.


----------



## shellgirl

Merry Christmas ladies!!! We got a fantastic present...found out we are having a girl!!! We are so thrilled. I hope you all have a fantastic holiday. I am on :cloud9:!


----------



## Kellya009

Ahh Shell a girl!! How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Yay! Finally a pink!!!!! Huge congrats :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ttcnewb

Merry Christmas everyone! Stay safe! I'm so excited we picked up some bargains in the Boxing Day sales for 'Baby'! We have now got all our expensive items out of the way, which didn't end up expensive as most were half price!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats on team pink shell!! 

X


----------



## shellgirl

Thank you everyone! We are over the moon. I would have been happy with either, but had a feeling it was a girl and was leaning just a tad more that way. Because of those things, I thought for sure they would say boy, but I guess in this instance, my intuition was correct :)

Can't wait to hear what everyone else is having!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats shellgirl! X


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats Shell!!


----------



## tartlet

Hi ladies... Hope you all had a good Christmas... Mine was spent trying to recover from working 3rd shift at the hospital Christmas Eve then coming home to a puking 4 year old :cry: ... She had a stomach bug all day so all our plans were cancelled. She started feeling better that evening though.

I had no excitement about Christmas this year... I've been in a funk the past couple of weeks. I just don't feel good... still getting sick, lots of headaches, and still tired ALL the time. And my husband will not stop the constant nagging about sex. Now my house is a total wreck and I don't feel like doing anything about it, and he won't. Just makes me want to hibernate til spring.

Speaking of still being sick... does anyone know of any meal replacement shakes that are ok for preggos to drink if they don't feel like eating? 

I think I've felt some flutters from our nugget the past week or so, and I have another OB appt scheduled for Jan 8 when I'll be 16+2. I should get my AFP done then and find out when our 20 week scan will be. I'll be 20 weeks on Feb 3. I'm hoping having that to look forward to will lift my mood somewhat. 

Happy New Year to you all too a bit early... I'll be pulling another night shift. :?


----------



## Phantom710

Hey all, popping in to see you all. Who needs updated/added? :) :flower:


----------



## shellgirl

Phantom710 said:


> Hey all, popping in to see you all. Who needs updated/added? :) :flower:

Can you update me to baby girl? :cloud9:


----------



## Jadey121

]


Phantom710 said:


> Hey all, popping in to see you all. Who needs updated/added? :) :flower:

Could you update me to team BLUE please


----------



## Jellycat

Phantom710 said:


> Hey all, popping in to see you all. Who needs updated/added? :) :flower:

Hi can you add me for 16th June please - team yellow


----------



## danielle1984

Phantom710 said:


> Hey all, popping in to see you all. Who needs updated/added? :) :flower:

Can you update me to June 11th instead of June 13th please?


----------



## itsme122

My due date got changed from the 17th to the 13th. :) getting my gender scan on the 11. Can't wait!!


----------



## Phantom710

Updated. Congrats to all the people who found out genders already :)


----------



## jen1019

Congrats to all those who know the genders already! I am quite anxious to find out, but still have a ways to go ;)


----------



## Medzi

Congrats on all the gender scans! How exciting :)


----------



## AdriansMama

my due date was moved from the 9th to the 5th :D i cant wait for my gender scan in 8 days !!! congrats to all those who know genders already !!


----------



## ttcnewb

tartlet said:


> Hi ladies... Hope you all had a good Christmas... Mine was spent trying to recover from working 3rd shift at the hospital Christmas Eve then coming home to a puking 4 year old :cry: ... She had a stomach bug all day so all our plans were cancelled. She started feeling better that evening though.
> 
> I had no excitement about Christmas this year... I've been in a funk the past couple of weeks. I just don't feel good... still getting sick, lots of headaches, and still tired ALL the time. And my husband will not stop the constant nagging about sex. Now my house is a total wreck and I don't feel like doing anything about it, and he won't. Just makes me want to hibernate til spring.
> 
> Speaking of still being sick... does anyone know of any meal replacement shakes that are ok for preggos to drink if they don't feel like eating?
> 
> I think I've felt some flutters from our nugget the past week or so, and I have another OB appt scheduled for Jan 8 when I'll be 16+2. I should get my AFP done then and find out when our 20 week scan will be. I'll be 20 weeks on Feb 3. I'm hoping having that to look forward to will lift my mood somewhat.
> 
> Happy New Year to you all too a bit early... I'll be pulling another night shift. :?

Sustagen is fine to have! Really hope your feeling better soon! X


----------



## Kellya009

Are any of the moms with ms still suffering or has it passed? Evenings are still so bad for me. But I've learned to cope a bit better so it's not so debilitating. 

30 days till we see our babe again and 35 until we find out the gender!!! I'm so sure it's a boy, I will be blown away if its a girl. Hubby wants to go on the search for girls names again, he's not too sure about Georgia. I told him that's up to him, I can't look at any more names lol!!

Anyone else narrowed down their names? I'd love to hear what's on your lists!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Names are tough! Me and DH struggled so much to find a name we both liked last time and now we have to think of two more!
I know we were told we're most likely team blue x2, but I've been thinking of girls names too just in case. I think ee've agreed on Hannah if one is a girl. If its two boys we're screwed lol. 
DH wants Kenny and Henry. I'm not keen on either. My family are pressuring me for Thomas which I don't want because we already have Toby and my nephew is Tyler. Too many Ts! (Nephews middle name is Thomas too)
OH I DON'T KNOW... For now they're Bert & Ernie lol


----------



## Mellie1988

We like Ollie for a boy and for a girl we have loadsss....Ava is currently winning I think! Other girl names we like are Daisy, Amelia (Millie), Eva.

x


----------



## Jellycat

We are absolutely hopeless deciding on names. Even the girls name decided on last time are now rethinking. We struggled so Much last time deciding a boys name that in worried we won't agree on anything this time.

I like Charlie but dh wants Charles on the birth certificate which I don't want.... He also wants his family name as a middle name which I can't rally don't like ....... Claude :-(


----------



## shellgirl

We had names picked out for boys, but not for girls and of course we are team pink! I think we've settled on the name Eleanor Joy, which we will not be revealing to anyone so we can keep the critics at bay. Everyone is already asking what names we have picked out and when I tell them we're not telling anyone, I inevitably hear, "Not even me?". Ugh, we're not telling anyone means we're not telling ANYONE! Everyone wants to be the exception. I think we're going to just start saying we don't know, then we just have to hear a bunch of annoying suggestions that you have to pretend to like LOL


----------



## Phantom710

AdriansMama said:


> my due date was moved from the 9th to the 5th :D i cant wait for my gender scan in 8 days !!! congrats to all those who know genders already !!

Fixing :)


----------



## AdriansMama

thanks phantom!! how have you been ? i see theres 2 weeks will you transfer the babies! how exciting :D you will have to keep us updated even though im sure you will want to have a group due same time a you again  wishing you all the best <3


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> Are any of the moms with ms still suffering or has it passed? Evenings are still so bad for me. But I've learned to cope a bit better so it's not so debilitating.
> 
> 30 days till we see our babe again and 35 until we find out the gender!!! I'm so sure it's a boy, I will be blown away if its a girl. Hubby wants to go on the search for girls names again, he's not too sure about Georgia. I told him that's up to him, I can't look at any more names lol!!
> 
> Anyone else narrowed down their names? I'd love to hear what's on your lists!!

I am still suffering with you! I'm the same, in the evenings for me too. And it is nausea and full on being sick hugging the toilet. It isn't every evening. It seems I am ok for a few days, and then have a few days where I am bad. So you are not the only one! And I'm 16 weeks too.

We have our next ultrasound on January 18 but we won't be finding out the gender. We are staying team yellow :) We have names we like but haven't decided anything for sure. We like Max (Maxwell, Maximilian, Maximus, some form of Max), Adrian, Charlie, Nathanial for boys. For girls we like Clara, Olivia, Mary, Autumn, Noelle... that list goes on and on I don't think we will ever agree!!


----------



## danielle1984

Medzi and Kellya, I hope ms will go away soon! 

We had our names pick for weeks now plus we are having our babyshower today so his mom needed the names for a game. No it's not a surprise since me and hubby live 40 hours away from home now. We flew in just this once before baby is born.

Girl: Mélodie Rose Lang
Boy : Miguel Richard Lang

Rose for my grandma and Richard for my FIL


----------



## cautious

Team blue for us.......x


----------



## Medzi

Love the names Danielle!! Enjoy your shower!

Congrats on team blue cautious!


----------



## tartlet

Hi girls! On a whim, the hubs and I have decided on a private gender scan... This afternoon! I'll update in a bit !


----------



## Kellya009

Ahh exciting tartlet! Can't wait to hear your news :)


----------



## Medzi

Tartlet...can't wait to hear!


----------



## tartlet

Sooo disappointed :-(
Baby's little legs were crossed right over the parts we wanted to see! We go back in a week for another go at it.


----------



## Kellya009

Oh no Tartlet that's terrible! Sorry :(. That's like my worst fear about our 20 weeks scan... We are having to wait so long, if it doesn't work out at the scan I will be disappointed. Do you have a previous scan pic? Can we see it so we can all guess before next weeks scan??


----------



## tartlet

I have some pics from today, I will try to get them on here when we get home in a bit, we're out to dinner now. The tech said "there were indications" and she was leaning one way, but she wouldn't tell us which!


----------



## tartlet

Here are a few pics, I can't tell anything from them, but I suck at reading ultrasound pics! One of the top of the head, one looking down at the baby, and one of the head and a hand waving.
 



Attached Files:







top of head (600x450).jpg
File size: 134.9 KB
Views: 9









head and hand waving (600x450).jpg
File size: 138.9 KB
Views: 10









face (600x450).jpg
File size: 119.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kellya009

I guess BOY!

Do you have a gut feeling??


----------



## Mellie1988

Sorry you didn't get to find out today! This is my fear at 20 week nhs scan, because they won't call you back to check!! 

Hope baby is co operative next time! 

X


----------



## Medzi

aw, sorry you didn't get to find out!


----------



## tartlet

I have been thinking boy from the beginning... I really hope baby cooperates next weekend! I wanted to cry today since I got all excited on the 1.5 hour ride there!


----------



## Jellycat

Tartlet - at least you can count down the days to see baby again. Very exciting you are finding out!


----------



## MumMumMum

How's everyone getting on?

Congrats to everone who has found out what they are having! We can't wait to find out what we are having. Just over three weeks to go.

Any guesses? Here's our scan pics from 12+6 weeks

https://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq189/puggymumma/IMG_3901.jpg

https://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq189/puggymumma/baby.jpg

https://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq189/puggymumma/IMG_3900.jpg


----------



## Medzi

I say boy!


----------



## Mellie1988

My first instincts are boy too! 

X


----------



## Kellya009

I definitely think boy!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I say boy too!


----------



## Phantom710

AdriansMama said:


> thanks phantom!! how have you been ? i see theres 2 weeks will you transfer the babies! how exciting :D you will have to keep us updated even though im sure you will want to have a group due same time a you again  wishing you all the best <3

I am SO excited to be doing this all again! And I will keep you posted! I LOVED makign this group and seeing all the new members (still do), but I think I may leave the creating to another person next time, sorta crazy to have the creator be one of the first people to miscarry :dohh:



cautious said:


> Team blue for us.......x

Will update now :)



tartlet said:


> Sooo disappointed :-(
> Baby's little legs were crossed right over the parts we wanted to see! We go back in a week for another go at it.

:( Lots of sugary drinks next time :)


----------



## Jellycat

Phantom - I'm happy to take over the thread if you prefer and continue with the future updates - admin can change the user - the offer is there if you choose. What a great way to start the new year with having the transfer - have everything crossed for you.

Had mw appointment this afternoon and heard the heartbeat . Also been told I'm not eating or drinking enough so need to increase which is difficult when they say I need to be maintaining my weight this pregnancy and not gain. When is people's anomaly scan booked for? Mines booked at 22+5 but mw says this is very late so wanted to compare.


----------



## Medzi

Jelly - mine is booked for Jan 18 and I'll be 19+1.


----------



## MumMumMum

Jellycat - mine is 23/1 at exactly 20 weeks x


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'll be 21+1 I think for mine at the end of January. 

Phantom, good luck with the transfer!


----------



## Phantom710

Jelly-- I would love that! How do I go about contacting an Admin?


----------



## Jellycat

I'll see if I can contact someone might take a few days for them to change over, but know they have done it for others ;-)


----------



## Jellycat

Phantom - big thank you for all the hard work these past few months setting up the thread / updating everyones details.

Admin have changed over the thread so any future updates let me know.


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks jelly for taking over!!


----------



## shellgirl

Phantom, thank you so much for all you've done. Please check in with us and keep us posted with this cycle, we're all rooting for you!

Jelly, thanks for taking on the responsibility. Such great ladies here.


----------



## Medzi

Thanks Phantom and Jelly!

Jelly - can you put team yellow beside my name? We don't plan on finding out so it will be team yellow until June! :)


----------



## danielle1984

Jelly - mine is Jan. 21st. I'll be 19weeks+6 (almost 20 weeks), I'll let you know if it's a boy or girl to update. Definitely finding out : )


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Jellycat said:


> Phantom - I'm happy to take over the thread if you prefer and continue with the future updates - admin can change the user - the offer is there if you choose. What a great way to start the new year with having the transfer - have everything crossed for you.
> 
> Had mw appointment this afternoon and heard the heartbeat . Also been told I'm not eating or drinking enough so need to increase which is difficult when they say I need to be maintaining my weight this pregnancy and not gain. When is people's anomaly scan booked for? Mines booked at 22+5 but mw says this is very late so wanted to compare.

Mine is this Wednesday January 2nd. I will be 18+3


----------



## anneliese

Jellycat said:


> Phantom - I'm happy to take over the thread if you prefer and continue with the future updates - admin can change the user - the offer is there if you choose. What a great way to start the new year with having the transfer - have everything crossed for you.
> 
> Had mw appointment this afternoon and heard the heartbeat . Also been told I'm not eating or drinking enough so need to increase which is difficult when they say I need to be maintaining my weight this pregnancy and not gain. When is people's anomaly scan booked for? Mines booked at 22+5 but mw says this is very late so wanted to compare.

Mine is 22+3 which seems a lot later than I've seen most other people in this thread say, but I guess they wouldn't have scheduled it at that date if they didn't think it was ok? :shrug:


----------



## Jellycat

anneliese said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Phantom - I'm happy to take over the thread if you prefer and continue with the future updates - admin can change the user - the offer is there if you choose. What a great way to start the new year with having the transfer - have everything crossed for you.
> 
> Had mw appointment this afternoon and heard the heartbeat . Also been told I'm not eating or drinking enough so need to increase which is difficult when they say I need to be maintaining my weight this pregnancy and not gain. When is people's anomaly scan booked for? Mines booked at 22+5 but mw says this is very late so wanted to compare.
> 
> Mine is 22+3 which seems a lot later than I've seen most other people in this thread say, but I guess they wouldn't have scheduled it at that date if they didn't think it was ok? :shrug:Click to expand...

Makes me nervous leaving it so long incase baby isn't co-operating that day and cant see everything they need. Think I'm going to call them Wednesday and see if they can at least move me forward a week so 21+5


----------



## NDH

Phantom thanks for all your hard work on this thread. Jellycat thanks for taking over :flower:

My anomaly scan is on the 10th - I'll be 19+4. I had free reign of when I booked it between 18-22 weeks and I chose a date after dds birthday (this week is crazy with party planning!) and before my next antenatal appointment on the 15th.


----------



## littlemiss84

Jellycat said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Phantom - I'm happy to take over the thread if you prefer and continue with the future updates - admin can change the user - the offer is there if you choose. What a great way to start the new year with having the transfer - have everything crossed for you.
> 
> Had mw appointment this afternoon and heard the heartbeat . Also been told I'm not eating or drinking enough so need to increase which is difficult when they say I need to be maintaining my weight this pregnancy and not gain. When is people's anomaly scan booked for? Mines booked at 22+5 but mw says this is very late so wanted to compare.
> 
> Mine is 22+3 which seems a lot later than I've seen most other people in this thread say, but I guess they wouldn't have scheduled it at that date if they didn't think it was ok? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Makes me nervous leaving it so long incase baby isn't co-operating that day and cant see everything they need. Think I'm going to call them Wednesday and see if they can at least move me forward a week so 21+5Click to expand...


Mine is 22+3 too. My midwife just wants to see me at 20 weeks to get blood pressure and things checked so that it's only 4 weeks between appointments and not 6.

I carry a bit of weight around my middle so I just thought maybe they booked it later so that they would be able to see better.


Staying team yellow here!!!


Happy new year everyone (and happy birthday to me!!)


----------



## Jellycat

Oh happy birthday Littlemiss - Are you doing anything special today?


----------



## Mellie1988

Happy new year everyone, we are having our babies this year!!! also happy 18 weeks to me, time is going very fast, pretty scary haha! 

My scan US is 20 weeks exactly on 15th January. 2 weeks today :D very excited! 

Then I will see MW at 25 weeks to get mat b 1 form and usual checks 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/659FAA3F-7E16-4863-A21B-9BAD86B8D0EF-40768-0000491CA27C1821.jpg 

here's my 18 week bump, seems to be evening out now and going more rounder! 

X


----------



## anneliese

Mellie, I'm so jealous of your belly! I still look bloated for the most part :haha:


----------



## littlemiss84

Jellycat said:


> Oh happy birthday Littlemiss - Are you doing anything special today?

Thanks, not doing much, just went out for lunch.


----------



## Jellycat

Mellow that's a gorgeous bump for 18 weeks !


----------



## Kellya009

Yeah I definitely don't have a bump like that yet! It actually got smaller in week 14-15... I think my bloating was disappearing. Still need my comfy mat pants tho :). Happy 2013 mamas! Less than 6 months till babies are here!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Thank you! I seemed to have literally popped over the last few days and lots of wriggles and kicks now, OH thinks were gonna have a big baby...eeek! 

X


----------



## Kellya009

Ok, this may be tmi, but has anyone noticed their nipples are a bit dry... And crusty? I don't know if that's the right word. Does anyone have this issue and any suggestions to help? It's weird, I just noticed it yesterday.


----------



## CottlestonPie

My nipples are flaky and also I'm getting a bit of crustiness right at the tip (tmi soz) because i think theyre starting to produce the teeniest tiniest amounts of fluid to get ready for when my milk comes in...


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> My nipples are flaky and also I'm getting a bit of crustiness right at the tip (tmi soz) because i think theyre starting to produce the teeniest tiniest amounts of fluid to get ready for when my milk comes in...

Timing sounds right! Isn't pregnancy charming :wink:


----------



## Jellycat

I never got any leakage with carrying JJ and expect to have the same this time....... But I have PCOS and this can affect supply apparently.


----------



## xJessie91x

Just found you ladies, im also due to be a June mummy :) I'm due June 18th x


----------



## anneliese

lol I'm glad someone mentioned the nipple thing because I noticed that too. I thought it was because of my constant bra wearing though. I still have constant breast tenderness (though not as a bad as in 1st trimester), so I can't stand to not wear a bra as it makes them hurt even more. I don't even take it off when I sleep


----------



## jen1019

Hey ladies! Sorry that I haven't been around in a few, it's been pretty busy around here with the holidays. Today is my first day back to work since 12/21! Let me tell you... THAT was not easy. I am going to miss my afternoon naps!

My next prenatal appointment is on the 8th, and I'm sure she'll give me the paperwork then to scan my scan. I'm hoping I'll be able to get in somewhere between 18-20 weeks... I'm hoping baby will cooperate! :) How is everyone feeling today? Any plans for the day?


----------



## autigers55

Sorry, haven't posted in awhile, been busy with the holidays.

Congrats to those who found out they are on team :pink: and team :blue:!!

The dry/crusty nipples topic, I have had that for awhile, along with them being itchy, but its part of pregnancy, cant complain too much.

I go for my 16wk checkup on the 8th, not sure if I will get a scan, since I live in the US and they only do them every so often. I am really hoping I do because I cannot wait to find out which team we are on, hoping for :blue:. If I dont get a scan at that appt, I will definitely at my 20wk scan at the beginning of Feb. I just hope time continues to fly by like it has.


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks Jelly-- you're wonderful :flower:

Happy and Healthy remaining months to you all!

:lolly:


----------



## tartlet

Hey guys - I'm (not very) patiently counting down the days and hours until 2:00 Saturday when we go back to the 4D imaging center to see if my little nugget will uncurl his/her legs so we can see if we have a boy or a girl!! I have my 16 wk check up with my OB Jan 8th, and I think they will schedule my anatomy scan then, so I'll update with when that'll be next week. 

On a different note, my husband and I are recovering from the icky stomach bug that our 4 yo had on Christmas day. He started with it Sunday morning, I had him in the ER Sunday afternoon, and by 7pm that evening, I had started puking. It was so awful, I don't ever remember vomiting that violently!! I had to go to ER for fluids and potassium as well on Monday. Still just soup & crackers on the menu for us, as well as gatorade and a Boost or Ensure once or twice a day. Looking at solid food is still kinda hard! I hope none of you have to go through that! So glad it's over!


----------



## Jellycat

Jessie91 - :hi: welcome to June Babies 

Phantom - Your welcome , wishing you the best of luck for the transfer :flower:

Tartlet - That sounds dreadful, hope it will be short lived and you'll all be able to eat normally again soon


----------



## Medzi

Feel better Tarlet! Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Mellie1988 said:


> Happy new year everyone, we are having our babies this year!!! also happy 18 weeks to me, time is going very fast, pretty scary haha!
> 
> My scan US is 20 weeks exactly on 15th January. 2 weeks today :D very excited!
> 
> Then I will see MW at 25 weeks to get mat b 1 form and usual checks
> 
> X

Mellie my scan is a day after urs and we r also only a day apart in due dates. Do u have a preference for girl or boy? Xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Lisaloo82 said:


> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> Happy new year everyone, we are having our babies this year!!! also happy 18 weeks to me, time is going very fast, pretty scary haha!
> 
> My scan US is 20 weeks exactly on 15th January. 2 weeks today :D very excited!
> 
> Then I will see MW at 25 weeks to get mat b 1 form and usual checks
> 
> X
> 
> Mellie my scan is a day after urs and we r also only a day apart in due dates. Do u have a preference for girl or boy? XxClick to expand...

Yay I'm so excited, I couldn't wait to get Christmas out of the way so I could count down to the scan :haha: you would have thought that it wouldn't be as exciting third time round?! I can't wait to complete our little family though! 

Well I have one of each already so I'm not really fussed but secretly hoping for a girl as my DD is so desperate for a little sister and plus she has the bigger bedroom so will be sharing with new LO...

But yeah at the end of the day, as long as he/she has 10 fingers, 10 toes, is healthy etc then I'm happy! 

What about you? 

X


----------



## _Lexi_

Hey, just found this thread. I'm due 19th June, but not 100% sure I'll be allowed full term yet, fingers crossed though. This is baby number 2, but Joshua died at 13 hours last February, to an undiagnosed condition. He was born weighing 2lb 7oz at 34 weeks by c section, so hoping to make it to at least 36 weeks!! Had my 16w midwife appointment on Monday, and got my 20 week scan on January 31st. Not sure if we'll be staying team yellow, or finding out yet. We have a 50% chance of this baby having the same condition, but won't know until birth. Just got to stay positive. This pregnancy has been a lot smoother already, and they're keeping a close eye on me. Hope everyone else is doing well!! x


----------



## Mellie1988

Welcome lexi! So sorry to hear of your previous loss :( must of been incredibly hard...wishing you a happy and healthy remaining pg and that you carry until bubs is fully cooked

:hugs: 

X


----------



## Wriggley

got ym scan dates though :D

20 weeks, 24 weeks (tbc), 28 weeks, 32 weeks, 36 weeks :)


----------



## ladykara

Hey ladies,new here !! after thinking I was going to be in the July thread turns out I'm in the June group, due 28th June... I have a 2 year old daughter and a 14 year old son, this will be my double rainbow baby and all seems to be going well so far. 

Bring on the summer !!! Xx


----------



## sumday3

Wow I didn't realize there were 2 June threads! holy cow, someone asked in gen.boards about a baby boom! i believe we are making one ladies!!! :) H&H 9 to you all! :cloud9:

I'm due June 7th, and I'm new to this thread! Love finding out what other gals are having it makes me super excited, because it's a super exciting time! so here's to awesome news from scans and wonderful gender updates!!!!!!


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: Lexi - Sorry to hear of your loss, sending you lots of positive thoughts and support for a happy and healthy pregnancy and motherhood. Good to know that you are being monitored more this time :flower:

Wriggley - Great to hear you have all your scan dates planned, whats the reasoning for the additional scans are you being more closely monitored this pregnancy too ?

Lady K :kiss: nice to see you join us lady

Sumday3 :hi: I didn't know there was another June thread. Congrats on your first princess

Everyones details updated on the first page

AFM - I've had my first day of swollen ankles today :-( I suffered from it badly last pregnancy but didn't get them until alot further along so bit freaked out at 16+4 to think I've gotton them already. Hoping it's just a one off (fingers crossed)


----------



## Kellya009

Jelly did you have preeclampsia with your first at all? I hope the swelling goes away.

AFM I'm counting down the days to see baby again... 22 to go!! Woo hoo. And I think I may have felt baby move for the first time today :D. I can totally feel the top of my uterus now too. So weird. 

Any gender scans this coming week ladies??


----------



## Jellycat

Nope no preclampsia just bad water retention, could only wear Birkenstocks last couple of months of the pregnancy as my feet swelled so much. It's not the cosmetic look of it, it's actually that it gets painful and you then can't move your joints. Ive been drinking more water past couple of days do hoping it will start flushing away soon.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I was the same jelly... My cankles were so painful it stopped me walking much. Horrible isn't it? I lost 2 stone almost instantly after having DS and the swelling going down. 
Did you get the pitting too? I could press my thumb into my shin and itd leave a deep imprint for hours sometimes. I've started getting leg swelling again buy like you I think I'll be increasing my water intake to hopefully keep it at bay for a while.


----------



## Jellycat

Dont think I ever pressed my shin to know if it pitted. I think when you say to people oh my ankles are swelling they dont realise its actually painful :-( Im hoping keeping a bit more active will keep the cankles at bay

Just found a lovely second hand phil and teds double pushchair that Ive bid for on FB really hope I get it, very good condition and only need it for the few months whilst JJ starts to walk more


----------



## jen1019

ladykara said:


> Hey ladies,new here !! after thinking I was going to be in the July thread turns out I'm in the June group, due 28th June... I have a 2 year old daughter and a 14 year old son, this will be my double rainbow baby and all seems to be going well so far.
> 
> Bring on the summer !!! Xx

Welcome! :) I am due June 30th, so we are only a couple days off, congrats!



sumday3 said:


> Wow I didn't realize there were 2 June threads! holy cow, someone asked in gen.boards about a baby boom! i believe we are making one ladies!!! :) H&H 9 to you all! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm due June 7th, and I'm new to this thread! Love finding out what other gals are having it makes me super excited, because it's a super exciting time! so here's to awesome news from scans and wonderful gender updates!!!!!!

I actually just noticed the other day when I wandered over to second tri that we had another thread, so I dropped in there too :haha:



Jellycat said:


> Nope no preclampsia just bad water retention, could only wear Birkenstocks last couple of months of the pregnancy as my feet swelled so much. It's not the cosmetic look of it, it's actually that it gets painful and you then can't move your joints. Ive been drinking more water past couple of days do hoping it will start flushing away soon.

Hope that you are feeling better soon, Jelly. :hugs:

As for me, not feeling too horribly. Some cramping/stretching low in my pelvis that bothered me the last couple days. Had a craving for pickles and ate a small jar... now trying to drink water to make up for all that sodium. So glad the weekend is almost here!


----------



## Mellie1988

Ahhhh I'm soooo tired again, think its going back to work that has done it! Also got really restless legs all the time, not fun! 

Someone at work today said I look huge...to be fair it was a bloke but yeah I wasn't impressed, I'm not even that big!! :sulk: 

X


----------



## ladykara

Hey Jen, I didn't want to be end of a month ( I was with my daughter ), I feel everyone is so far in front, I was told July 4th before my second scan. So I'm mostly in July groups. But I now get two groups ...lol xx


----------



## sumday3

Mellie1988 said:


> Ahhhh I'm soooo tired again, think its going back to work that has done it! Also got really restless legs all the time, not fun!
> 
> Someone at work today said I look huge...to be fair it was a bloke but yeah I wasn't impressed, I'm not even that big!! :sulk:
> 
> X

wow nobody should be saying anything like that to a prego lady!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Poor people can't win. I got annoyed at a girl the other day for saying "you don't look that pregnant considering it's twins"... But then again if she'd said "omg you're massive for 17 weeks" I'd probably have wanted to punch her haha


----------



## Mellie1988

True cottlestonpie haha! 

X


----------



## jen1019

ladykara- I know! I feel like I'm right on the cusp of them bumping me out to July. But... they know conception date since we were an IUI pregnancy, so hopefully we'll stay right at the 30th :) And I do feel sooo far behind. A bunch of ladies are almost 4 weeks ahead of me. Oh well! It's fun to see what I have to look forward to in the coming weeks

cottlestone & mellie- I think that it isn't just what people say, but how they say it. I had a craving for pickles today, and literally ate a small jar of pickles while at work and someone called me a "typical pregnant woman..." Then a friend of mine at work had been joking around with each other about her doing something for me, and she says "you're pregnant not crippled" and we were laughing about it... then one of the girls I'm not crazy about to begin with said "yeah, I agree..." walked away and then comes back from the printer and says. "Did you hear me?" Ugh, I wanted to punch her! :blush:


----------



## Jellycat

Jen my sil at Xmas said I was a hypochondriac last pregnancy when I said this pregnancy has been very easy on me so far, I could of slapped her. Shes one of those that scoffs at you when you try and give your opinion. If she mentions anything what I should be doong or have I'll disown her lol.

Held my friends 10 week baby today, Heidi seemed so tiny made the pregnancy feel 'real' now of what it will be like to have 2. Luckily JJ was really well behaved and stroked Heidi gently etc and didn't seen bothered I was holding a baby...... Very excited


----------



## sumday3

jen1019 said:


> ladykara- I know! I feel like I'm right on the cusp of them bumping me out to July. But... they know conception date since we were an IUI pregnancy, so hopefully we'll stay right at the 30th :) And I do feel sooo far behind. A bunch of ladies are almost 4 weeks ahead of me. Oh well! It's fun to see what I have to look forward to in the coming weeks
> 
> cottlestone & mellie- I think that it isn't just what people say, but how they say it. I had a craving for pickles today, and literally ate a small jar of pickles while at work and someone called me a "typical pregnant woman..." Then a friend of mine at work had been joking around with each other about her doing something for me, and she says "you're pregnant not crippled" and we were laughing about it... then one of the girls I'm not crazy about to begin with said "yeah, I agree..." walked away and then comes back from the printer and says. "Did you hear me?" Ugh, I wanted to punch her! :blush:


I can not believe she said that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm thinking some very not so nice things about her right at the moment and i'm not even working with her or you!!!!!! i was just talking with a coworker today who told me she had to take her leave starting at 36 because she would've ended up fired for how she talked to people, and i truly believe after reading some of these comments, and knowing how random my hormones and reactions have been that i will probably have to do the same thing just so i simply don't strangle someone lol!! wow, that girl is going to be impossible to be around later i'll bet!


----------



## tartlet

On our way to our gender scan! Hopefully baby behaves this time!


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck tartlet hope you manage to get a good shot today, can't wait to hear!


----------



## Medzi

hope so tartlet!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Eeeek gd luck, looking forward to your update!! 

X


----------



## sumday3

tartlet said:


> On our way to our gender scan! Hopefully baby behaves this time!

awww good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh dear I appear to be broken! Been to a kids party today and my back, hips and legs are in bits!! I wouldn't mind but I wasn't really chasing the kids around much :shrug: 

Hopefully a nice relaxing bath with my new bath products from Christmas can sort my poor body out!! 

X


----------



## tartlet

My instincts were WRONG!!

We are Team PINK!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats tartlet!! 

Ahhh I can't wait for my scan, 9 more sleeps lol...I'm worse than a kid at Christmas! 

X


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay! Congrats on the pink bundle


----------



## tartlet

Thanks all! I'm still in shock!! I just knew she was gonna say "boy", but girl it is!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies, I've not been posting much on here but now being urged to come & join in :blush: 
Tartlet is this your first & why did your instinct tell you boy? Congrats for a pink one - they are the best (but then I'm biased lol)
I've not got a scan until sometime next month :-( boooooo! 
Is anyone lose on here having an elective section? I need a section buddy :flower:


----------



## Lisasmith

tartlet said:


> Thanks all! I'm still in shock!! I just knew she was gonna say "boy", but girl it is!!

It's a lovely surprise that's for sure. I cannot wait to find out


----------



## Kellya009

Congrats tartlet!! Wow a girl, I'm with you I'm convinced ours is a boy. We'll see!! Congrats on your princess!!


----------



## ladykara

Yay to having a pink bundle... I'm almost 100% sure I'm having a boy but would also love another girl x


----------



## Medzi

congrats tartlet!


----------



## Jellycat

Ahhh Congrats Tartlet Baby Pink !

Limpets - I've known you and two others this week going for elective c-sections but both of those are due in 6 weeks.

I still haven't got a clue boy/girl - didn't last time either. Lots of people are saying girl but im wondering how much of that is due to the fact I had a boy last time. Been trying to buy some baby clothes and got frustrated not knowing bbut will still stay team yellow.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Mellie1988 said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> Happy new year everyone, we are having our babies this year!!! also happy 18 weeks to me, time is going very fast, pretty scary haha!
> 
> My scan US is 20 weeks exactly on 15th January. 2 weeks today :D very excited!
> 
> Then I will see MW at 25 weeks to get mat b 1 form and usual checks
> 
> X
> 
> Mellie my scan is a day after urs and we r also only a day apart in due dates. Do u have a preference for girl or boy? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Yay I'm so excited, I couldn't wait to get Christmas out of the way so I could count down to the scan :haha: you would have thought that it wouldn't be as exciting third time round?! I can't wait to complete our little family though!
> 
> Well I have one of each already so I'm not really fussed but secretly hoping for a girl as my DD is so desperate for a little sister and plus she has the bigger bedroom so will be sharing with new LO...
> 
> But yeah at the end of the day, as long as he/she has 10 fingers, 10 toes, is healthy etc then I'm happy!
> 
> What about you?
> 
> XClick to expand...

 Sorry for the late reply. Been neglecting BnB for last 6 weeks as I've had my hubby home. ( a rarity as he's in the army and works in Cyprus at min :-() 
We have a 5 year old son so would love a girl. But as u say as long as baby is healthy I'm happy with either. Two boys is cute too. Alfie changes his mind daily what he would like. Some days a little sister somedays a little brother. He's so excited. He talks to my belly xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Em u are so strong staying team yellow. I love the thought of a surprise but il cave and want a private scan if I don't ask at anomaly scan. We r gonna keep it a secret tho as we want Alfie to have a surprise. Not even gonna tell my mum. Although if we are team pink this is gonna be soooo hard to keep to myself. Thank god I have u lot to tell or I'd crack x


----------



## Jellycat

Lisa I would love to find out this time as trying to but some clothes for baby from next this evening was frustrating not knowing........ but like you I dont want to tell others. Discussed it with DH and he says if we find out hes not willing to not tell anyone, so that made my decision for me I would rather no one know than everyone knowing.

I loved last time announcing the name and birth of our son, whereas our uncle we knew the sex name and date (as elective c section) and the announcement of her birth just didnt feel the same.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I never even considered that. If I have an elective c section I'm so not telling anyone outside of immediate family what the date is. We're keeping names secret too (not that we've thought of any)... It's so hard though. Everyone has asked about names and every time we say we're not telling ANYONE, we get the same response. "Not even me?!"... Everyone thinks they're the one person who deserves to know ahead of everyone else. :dohh:

Well done on staying team yellow though. I couldn't do it... Kudos!


----------



## Kellya009

Ugh had a severe relapse of ms today at 17+1. Really?? I'm freaking over this. Blahhh.


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> Ugh had a severe relapse of ms today at 17+1. Really?? I'm freaking over this. Blahhh.

Today was a bad day for me too :(


----------



## lili24

Jellycat could you change my due date to the 19th June instead of 16th? :) Also found out we are having a baby girl a few days ago! Thanks :) x


----------



## Mellie1988

I'd like to keep the name as surprise this time too, altho I have discussed names with a few people but nothing is set in stone, so when we have a final decider, I think we will keep it a surprise! 

Well I've woken today feeling worse than yesterday, I ache all over and cannot get comfy walking, laying down, sitting down.... :( very frustrating! Kids are back at school tomorrow so trying to get things done like washing, need to go to the shops for packed lunch supplies and general house keeping things to be done....I would just like to go back to sleep though and wake up better! Unsure if its pregnancy aches and pains or I'm coming down with something? In hoping the latter as its way to early in pregnancy to be suffering already! 

On the plus side, little one won't stop wriggling today, at least someone is happy!! Feeling more strong kicks and little rolls now, so cute :) makes it all worth while! 

X


----------



## ladykara

Jellycat- you better not keep it a secret from me !!!! I have also been looking at next clothes, I'm dying to buy stuff but until sexing scan I can't !!! But although I will be telling you and some of the others the sex I think I'll keep it from everyone else... If I can hold back that is ..lol x


----------



## Jellycat

lili24 said:


> Jellycat could you change my due date to the 19th June instead of 16th? :) Also found out we are having a baby girl a few days ago! Thanks :) x

All done  Congrats on the pink bump :baby:

Mellie - I too am noting things that seem to be happening alot earlier than last pregnancy such as an achey left hip, swollen ankles etc.... hopefully you are just having an off day. And Yay for starting to feel the movements, i've had a couple of sporadic times when I think its baby moving but its not on a daily basis yet or something I can definitely confirm.

Lady k - You would be one of the first people Id tell lol. When I saw Louise yesterday she was shocked to think she would have to wait 20+ weeks to find out lol.

Im on a healthy eating plan as of tomorrow but have shockingly just eaten half a small jar of pickled onions :blush:


----------



## tartlet

limpetsmum said:


> Hi ladies, I've not been posting much on here but now being urged to come & join in :blush:
> Tartlet is this your first & why did your instinct tell you boy? Congrats for a pink one - they are the best (but then I'm biased lol)
> I've not got a scan until sometime next month :-( boooooo!
> Is anyone lose on here having an elective section? I need a section buddy :flower:

Hi there 

No, this is my second, and will be our second girl! <3 I thought it was a boy because the pregnancy has been so very different than with the first. I have been mega sick this time, and with my daughter I was barely sick at all. This time started with my hair falling out in clumps and horrible acne, also different from the 1st time. My daughter is super excited that she's getting a baby sister (she's 4).
This was an elective scan for me, we have a couple of 4D imaging centers within 1.5 hrs of here, so we went for it instead of waiting for 20 weeks which will be first week of February for me.
I am also having an elective section this time because of having to have one with my daughter (I had HELLP syndrome at full term). My doc says we'll probably go about 39 weeks.


----------



## tartlet

Here's my "girl" pics from yesterday... does it clearly look "girl" to you? I am so bad at looking at U/S pics...
 



Attached Files:







20130106_095901.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 20









20130106_095928.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## anneliese

I'm not great at reading ultrasounds, but I definitely don't see anything that screams boy, so I'm sure your tech was probably right

Anyone having trouble sleeping lately? Last night was the first night I got that hip pain that I saw people talking about awhile ago. I think the baby must have grown over night too because sleeping on my stomach is definitely not possible anymore. For now sleeping on my back is the most comfy, but I've read that you should avoid that, so I try not to as much as I can, but when I turn on my side I get the hip pain. 

I worry what the future holds for my body if I'm already this uncomfortable at 4.5 months :haha::wacko:


----------



## Lisaloo82

I've been having trouble sleeping the last week or so. I seem to roll from one side to the other all blooming night :-(
Think il be buying a sleep pillow this week x


----------



## Jellycat

anneliese said:


> I'm not great at reading ultrasounds, but I definitely don't see anything that screams boy, so I'm sure your tech was probably right
> 
> Anyone having trouble sleeping lately? Last night was the first night I got that hip pain that I saw people talking about awhile ago. I think the baby must have grown over night too because sleeping on my stomach is definitely not possible anymore. For now sleeping on my back is the most comfy, but I've read that you should avoid that, so I try not to as much as I can, but when I turn on my side I get the hip pain.
> 
> I worry what the future holds for my body if I'm already this uncomfortable at 4.5 months :haha::wacko:

Depending which hip hurts.... if it's the one you are sleeping on then lay on a single duvet folded over...... and later folded over again gives that little bit of cushioning.

If its your hip facing the ceiling it could help to put a normal pillow between your knees as his supports your hip a little and keeps it aligned.

Ive started sleeping on the single duvet already and its been far earlier than when I was pregnant with JJ, but not sure if that's because as soon as I got any niggles I got the duvet out


----------



## abnala

i posted here 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-better-late-than-never-20th-june-2013-a.html 
but i was told to come here i would love a bump buddy i didn't have one with my last and im trying my best to get on here but i know no one here in Cambridge and would love to see if there is any mummys to be or mummys having their second etc.. on here :D


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: Abnala and welcome.

I'm not from Cambridge but this is my 2nd pregnancy. With my first I joined a similar thread and we still all chat together now two half years later.

Hope you find this thread a good support and generally day to day chat.

Will you be finding out the sex or staying team yellow. How are you finding this pregnancy vs with your first?


----------



## abnala

Jellycat said:


> :hi: Abnala and welcome.
> 
> I'm not from Cambridge but this is my 2nd pregnancy. With my first I joined a similar thread and we still all chat together now two half years later.
> 
> Hope you find this thread a good support and generally day to day chat.
> 
> Will you be finding out the sex or staying team yellow. How are you finding this pregnancy vs with your first?

Nah im not staying team yellow. They give you a choice and i just can't resist usually. This one have to say is very different. With my first i vomited all the time in 1st tri and none after whereas this time ive got alot of aches and pains, feet swollen and ive had no vomiting in 1st tri just nausea then got hyperemisis gravardium in the 2nd tri which has now gone down thanks to pills.


----------



## AdriansMama

just wanted to let everyone know we are team :blue: !! :D DS#1 wanted a baby brother so he is overjoyed! we are all so in love with him already :) here is a picture of baby Jaxon sucking his thumb!


----------



## Medzi

Aw!! I LOVE IT! So awesome you caught him sucking his thumb. :)


----------



## Jellycat

Abnala - you sound very similar to me I had bad sickness, low blood pressure , food aversions with JJ. This time 1st tri felt absolutely fine then as soon as I get into 2nd tri I started feeling nauseous and sick, with my ankles starting to swell just this past week. I'm hoping upping my walking and eating better with drinking more and elevating my feet in bed will all help to relieve my swollen ankles as would hate to be like last pregnancy.

Adriansmama - that has got to be the cutest ultrasound I've ever seen with baby sucking their thumb very adorable! Congrats on team blue!

Afm starting my healthy eating today as gained 3lbs over Xmas and midwife wants me to weight maintain this pregnancy so I've got cooked chicken and salad for lunch and snacks of carrot celery tomato and fruit. Brekkie I may have grilled tomatoe on toast possibly with scrambled egg or bowl of special k......aiming to go for a walk at lunch too to try and get these ankles down.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Jelly just for sake of having the thread up to date I'm not actually due in June anymore. My new due date is July 2nd still been lurking though since there's still a possibility I could be a June momma :)


----------



## AdriansMama

thanks ladies :D he was being a little monkey but we still got some good shots ! i also thought the thumb sucking picture was so neat :) ive never seen one like it


----------



## Mellie1988

That scan picture is amazing adriansmama! 

Gd luck with ur healthy eating Jelly, I need to start eating healthier... I have our wedding a year after LO is born! 

AFM well me and little man are home from work/nursery, two poorly bunnys :( I'm guessing the aches and pains at the weekend were from illness as I now have a horrible chest cough and head cold, the cough is making me vomit its that bad :( DS is just lethargic and has a small rash on his cheeks, guessing he is coming down with something viral :(.... We're both currently snuggled on the couch watching fireman Sam, hopefully we can catch some zzz's 

X


----------



## Jellycat

ProudArmyWife said:


> Jelly just for sake of having the thread up to date I'm not actually due in June anymore. My new due date is July 2nd still been lurking though since there's still a possibility I could be a June momma :)

I've moved you to coming along for the ride, britneynchris is due same day as yourself


----------



## abnala

Jellycat said:


> Abnala - you sound very similar to me I had bad sickness, low blood pressure , food aversions with JJ. This time 1st tri felt absolutely fine then as soon as I get into 2nd tri I started feeling nauseous and sick, with my ankles starting to swell just this past week. I'm hoping upping my walking and eating better with drinking more and elevating my feet in bed will all help to relieve my swollen ankles as would hate to be like last pregnancy.

My last pregnancy was fine. This one just seems like it wants to drain me. I have hardly any energy. I am breathless just walking up and down stairs etc. but I try eat healthy and exercise as much as my body will allow I go out frequently too but nothing seems to help. My doctor just fobs me off and does nothing so I'm in my own.


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Mellie hope you feel better soon and little one. When I've had colds whilst pregnant and coughs - have hot lemon and honey, the best thing is breathe in steam 3 times a day as it thins the mucous making it easier to pass. :flower:


----------



## Jellycat

abnala said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Abnala - you sound very similar to me I had bad sickness, low blood pressure , food aversions with JJ. This time 1st tri felt absolutely fine then as soon as I get into 2nd tri I started feeling nauseous and sick, with my ankles starting to swell just this past week. I'm hoping upping my walking and eating better with drinking more and elevating my feet in bed will all help to relieve my swollen ankles as would hate to be like last pregnancy.
> 
> My last pregnancy was fine. This one just seems like it wants to drain me. I have hardly any energy. I am breathless just walking up and down stairs etc. but I try eat healthy and exercise as much as my body will allow I go out frequently too but nothing seems to help. My doctor just fobs me off and does nothing so I'm in my own.Click to expand...

Have you had bloods taken recently as I felt like that when I was anaemic with JJ


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aw what an awesome scan pic! I can't wait to see my lil bambino again. 9 sleeps! 
My lil bean is active the last half hour. It's lush feeling little kicks xx


----------



## Carly.C

Hi ladies, long time no post! I've started feeling little bumps and kicks the past few days which is so lovely, I can see why they say it's easy to confuse wind and the little taps! I have my scan on the 18th which I CANNOT wait for. I had a scan at 16 weeks and had a potty shot which I posted and had 100 percent (sorry no percentage sign on my I pad!!!) girl guesses, had the classic 3 lines, so we're waiting for the confirmation scan, we've also decided to keep the sex a secret to all but immediate family, nearly everyone in work is telling me to keep it a surprise so I'll tell them they convinced me haha ...... Only 11 more sleeps eek!!!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ur scan is 2 days after mine  I'm so excited too! We had an emergency scan at 16+ 1 and as soon as we knew baby was ok I was cheeky enough to ask if she could see but she quickly said no its too early to tell, which I know is wrong cos private scan offer u gender scan at 16 weeks. Think it was cos it was on eapu and was only a scan to check baby was ok as I had a big bleed. Think she got a little shitty with me for asking. :-(
I was going to have a private one but thought I could be patient enough to wait this time... I was wrong. Wishing away the days x

Have u started buying anything yet? I've been so good this time not bought anything yet but only cos I don't want to buy neutral.

Ps the % button on the iPad is on the 3rd screen of keypad. Press the .?123 button then the #+= button which is either end on the bottom line. Under the return key. Took me ages to find _ key which was a pain as I have one in my email address x


----------



## Carly.C

Thank you for that, I'm back on my laptop now, my husband has pinched the ipad to play games!! The sonogrpaher wouldnt tell me it was a girl but she gave me a still shot of between the legs along with a pic! What was the need for ur emergency scan? Glad everything was ok. Where about in south wales ru? I'm south west x



Lisaloo82 said:


> Ur scan is 2 days after mine  I'm so excited too! We had an emergency scan at 16+ 1 and as soon as we knew baby was ok I was cheeky enough to ask if she could see but she quickly said no its too early to tell, which I know is wrong cos private scan offer u gender scan at 16 weeks. Think it was cos it was on eapu and was only a scan to check baby was ok as I had a big bleed. Think she got a little shitty with me for asking. :-(
> I was going to have a private one but thought I could be patient enough to wait this time... I was wrong. Wishing away the days x
> 
> Have u started buying anything yet? I've been so good this time not bought anything yet but only cos I don't want to buy neutral.
> 
> Ps the % button on the iPad is on the 3rd screen of keypad. Press the .?123 button then the #+= button which is either end on the bottom line. Under the return key. Took me ages to find _ key which was a pain as I have one in my email address x


----------



## Jellycat

Loving all these gender scan talks have to admit though even when people point out to me what a scan shows I can't figure it out!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I've started feeling movement this last week too :) love it. I have my scan on 17th. I'm really worried about it, I've been really ill and spent a week in hospital taking all manner of drugs, hope baby is developing nicely!

While I remember, can you change my due date to 6th please jelly? I have a yellow bump too if you want to add that as well :)


----------



## Jellycat

I'm sure baby will be fine :hugs: they are pretty resilient. I was I'll in first tri and worried so appreciate how you must be feeling :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Carly I'm in brecon. It's kinda more mid than south really. 
What about u? I went to UNi in Carmarthen. That's south west isn't it. My geography is shite mind. 
I had a few gushes of bright red blood at 16 weeks. Scary. But baby is fine. It was some of the membrane coming away apparently quite common. Was quite a large tear but hoping its healed. Bleeding stopped Xmas day but started again nye but only a tiny bit and its old blood so to be expected. Apparently can bleed for few weeks after as long as its not red nothing to worry about. They don't even rescan u to check. Was scared for 2weeks but I've calmed now. As I can feel baby kicking away. And have a Doppler so listen to HB regularly x


----------



## Jellycat

I'm getting so impatient waiting for baby kicks, think its because I assumed it would be earlier 2nd time around..... Doesn't help having the placenta at the front


----------



## Lisaloo82

How far along where u when u felt jj x


----------



## Jellycat

I'm not sure I can't remember I think around 20 weeks as I remember having these feelings but not sure they were movements. I'm just impatient lol it was my favourite part in pregnancy last time I was mesmerised everyday.


----------



## Lisaloo82

It's amazing. Baby foster doesn't kick for long but when he does I lay there saying dont stop. Move again little one. I love it. It won't be long to wait x


----------



## abnala

Jellycat said:


> abnala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Abnala - you sound very similar to me I had bad sickness, low blood pressure , food aversions with JJ. This time 1st tri felt absolutely fine then as soon as I get into 2nd tri I started feeling nauseous and sick, with my ankles starting to swell just this past week. I'm hoping upping my walking and eating better with drinking more and elevating my feet in bed will all help to relieve my swollen ankles as would hate to be like last pregnancy.
> 
> My last pregnancy was fine. This one just seems like it wants to drain me. I have hardly any energy. I am breathless just walking up and down stairs etc. but I try eat healthy and exercise as much as my body will allow I go out frequently too but nothing seems to help. My doctor just fobs me off and does nothing so I'm in my own.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had bloods taken recently as I felt like that when I was anaemic with JJClick to expand...

Im not anaemic hence why my doctor just fobs me off. i dont think he knows


----------



## Kellya009

Okay, I have to share a funny story.

We have an acquaintance couple who is due in April. They are very snobby, she writes for a fashion blog, very trendy people ya know. Opposite of me and my hubby. 

They had a gender scan at 14 weeks and had a huge fancy gender reveal party with all the trimmings. It's a girl yay!

Well now at 30 weeks and another scan... It's a boy!! Lol. 

She was posting like crazy about all the girl things she was buying. 

It wouldn't be so funny, but the hype they put into this baby girl, it's so awkward now that it's a boy lol!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Oh god that is rather funny! 
I'm not sure I would trust a gender scan that early on!
They must be so gutted, surprised, happy, confused lol gosh it would be crazy. If that were me I'd sort of feel like I'd lost my little girl, they must have planned so much in that time! But at least they have gained a son :) it's a double edge sword situation!


----------



## Jellycat

Oh dear ! Least they found out at 30 weeks and not during labour :-0. Lol


----------



## tartlet

Kellya009 said:


> Okay, I have to share a funny story.
> 
> We have an acquaintance couple who is due in April. They are very snobby, she writes for a fashion blog, very trendy people ya know. Opposite of me and my hubby.
> 
> They had a gender scan at 14 weeks and had a huge fancy gender reveal party with all the trimmings. It's a girl yay!
> 
> Well now at 30 weeks and another scan... It's a boy!! Lol.
> 
> She was posting like crazy about all the girl things she was buying.
> 
> It wouldn't be so funny, but the hype they put into this baby girl, it's so awkward now that it's a boy lol!

LOL! ^^This scares me! Which is why even though our tech said she was sure we're having a girl, I'm not buying anything new until at least our 20 week scan to see if we can confirm. I don't have to buy much with another girl anyway though, we still have most of my 4 yo's things.


----------



## tartlet

I have a routine OB visit in 2 hours... I think this is the visit where they will offer me the AFP triple or quad screen... I'm thinking of declining it because my sister in law just went through a ton of unnecessary stress from her results. She had a high risk of Downs. Had the maternal blood test done at a perinatal clinic after that and now is >99% sure the baby does not have Downs. Also had a fetal echo to check the heart. She was miserable between her screen and final results. Makes me not even want the screen to begin with. Just wanted to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Jadey121

Kellya009 said:


> Okay, I have to share a funny story.
> 
> We have an acquaintance couple who is due in April. They are very snobby, she writes for a fashion blog, very trendy people ya know. Opposite of me and my hubby.
> 
> They had a gender scan at 14 weeks and had a huge fancy gender reveal party with all the trimmings. It's a girl yay!
> 
> Well now at 30 weeks and another scan... It's a boy!! Lol.
> 
> She was posting like crazy about all the girl things she was buying.
> 
> It wouldn't be so funny, but the hype they put into this baby girl, it's so awkward now that it's a boy lol!

omg eekk!!! that has scared me as i had a gender scan at 14+5 and was told boy :-\ 
id be devestated as im looking forward to meeting my little man. 

i wouldnt know what to do.. i hope shes kept the reciepts!


----------



## Jellycat

tartlet said:


> I have a routine OB visit in 2 hours... I think this is the visit where they will offer me the AFP triple or quad screen... I'm thinking of declining it because my sister in law just went through a ton of unnecessary stress from her results. She had a high risk of Downs. Had the maternal blood test done at a perinatal clinic after that and now is >99% sure the baby does not have Downs. Also had a fetal echo to check the heart. She was miserable between her screen and final results. Makes me not even want the screen to begin with. Just wanted to hear your thoughts.

I know it's a bit different here in the UK, but my midwife said to me that if I wasn't willing to have further tests or the result wouldn't change us continuing with the pregnancy then to not take the combined test that we are offered here to check DS.

I personally thought I would rather know even if the outcome would be the same, so I could mentally prepare as I know I would be worried throughout the pregnancy if I didn't know.... however I think this is a personality trait of mine I hate surprises and always like to plan for the worst outcome and be happly surprised when things are better than expected.

Hope this makes sense, but it purely depends on what you think you might want to do . Good Luck


----------



## CottlestonPie

Heehee the girl who hates surprises is staying team yellow... Sorry Hun that tickled me :D


----------



## jen1019

Kellya009 said:


> Okay, I have to share a funny story.
> 
> We have an acquaintance couple who is due in April. They are very snobby, she writes for a fashion blog, very trendy people ya know. Opposite of me and my hubby.
> 
> They had a gender scan at 14 weeks and had a huge fancy gender reveal party with all the trimmings. It's a girl yay!
> 
> Well now at 30 weeks and another scan... It's a boy!! Lol.
> 
> She was posting like crazy about all the girl things she was buying.
> 
> It wouldn't be so funny, but the hype they put into this baby girl, it's so awkward now that it's a boy lol!

Oops! LOL I guess that's why you can't really trust a scan at 14 weeks, because things are still progressing and changing so much as far as the genitals. I know I am anxious to know, but hopefully all will be accurate :dohh: I go for an OBGYN visit today, and she will probably give us the paperwork to schedule our anomaly scan... anxious to know when we will (hopefully) be finding out the gender!


----------



## tartlet

Jellycat, somehow I've been wrong on my due date from my ultrasound... Can you move me to the 26th and mark me Team Pink? Thankee  (note to self, change tickers) 

My appt went well, I had a lengthy talk with my doc and have declined the AFP screen. Baby's heart rate was fine and we could hear her kicking away in there. They said the imaging clinic would be contacting me in the next couple of weeks to schedule my anatomy scan, and I go back for a 4 week routine visit on February 5th.


----------



## KBrain3377

tartlet said:


> Jellycat, somehow I've been wrong on my due date from my ultrasound... Can you move me to the 26th and mark me Team Pink? Thankee  (note to self, change tickers)
> 
> My appt went well, I had a lengthy talk with my doc and have declined the AFP screen. Baby's heart rate was fine and we could hear her kicking away in there. They said the imaging clinic would be contacting me in the next couple of weeks to schedule my anatomy scan, and I go back for a 4 week routine visit on February 5th.

Hi tartlet - 

I think this is a personal decision, and I certainly have a lot of friends who never did any testing. On the other hand, I can provide you with another point of view. We did all the testing under the sun - we tested for downs, the two other trisomys, neural tube defects, cyctic fibrosis, and a few other things that I can't even think of. All tests came out negative, thank God, but I did find out that I'm a carrier for cystic fibrosis (I was born in Europe and it's pretty common in the European Caucasian populations). CF is a recessive gene disorder, meaning that only of both parents carriers, then there is a 25% chance that the baby will have cystic fibrosis. My husband had to go in to be tested as well, so the last week has been a little tense waiting for the results. Today we found out he is not a carrier, so all is well. However, I do have to say that I am glad that we did all these tests - and I cannot with certainty say that different outcomes on some of these would not have changed the outcome; for downs, for example, I'm not sure that I would have continued with the pregnancy. It's tough enough raising a healthy baby, not sure I would be willing to raise one with serious genetic abnormalities. In any case, I like being prepared for everything in advance, so knowing that we can rule out a whole slew of abnormalities helps me sleep a whole lot better. But as I said, I know a lot of people who don't agree with me on this and never tested for anything, I think it just depends on your personality and mindset. Excited about your gender scan, I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Mother of 4

tartlet said:


> I have a routine OB visit in 2 hours... I think this is the visit where they will offer me the AFP triple or quad screen... I'm thinking of declining it because my sister in law just went through a ton of unnecessary stress from her results. She had a high risk of Downs. Had the maternal blood test done at a perinatal clinic after that and now is >99% sure the baby does not have Downs. Also had a fetal echo to check the heart. She was miserable between her screen and final results. Makes me not even want the screen to begin with. Just wanted to hear your thoughts.

I decided to decline with all my pregnancies as I knew it wouldn't change my outcome and I would stress the whole pregnancy if results came back high. My OB said it happens more than you'd think. I so did not want that stress as I worry about everything, lol. God will not give me more than I can handle:thumbup:

Sorry most of you may not know me here:dohh: I have posted since the group was started! I'm reading back to try and get to know everyone :)


----------



## Jellycat

CottlestonPie said:


> Heehee the girl who hates surprises is staying team yellow... Sorry Hun that tickled me :D

:rofl: omg I'd never thought of that :rofl: that surprise id rather have than everyone knowing too 

Glad everything went well Tartlet!

:hi: mother of 4


----------



## autigers55

Finally got my gender scan scheduled. It's Feb 5th. I was hoping I would get one today but they only checked hb. I am really hoping these next 4 weeks fly by, lol.


----------



## shellgirl

Tartlet, I actually just went through this whole debacle with the AFP screening. I just made a post about it in the 2nd tri boards. Title is Good NT, bad Quad followed by amnio if you want to read it.


----------



## Kellya009

Just ate some peanut butter ice cream out of the container... Yum! My first real pregnancy craving I think :)


----------



## Lisaloo82

My craving is spaghetti carbonara. Especially from Prezzo! Yummy. 

Em have u thought of doing what I'm doing with the gender. Or u think u couldn't keep it a secret. My bestie did it and she told everyone they couldn't tell as legs were crossed. She even told me that and I never once questioned it even though I spoke to her that morning and she was definitely finding out. Xx


----------



## Jellycat

Lisa this is what I wanted to do but dh is adamant that if we find out he will tell people as he doesn't like to 'lie' - I think he's just being stubborn..... Tempted to go in my own to a private scan :rofl:


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'd ask Reuben to leave the room if he didn't want to know. Or ask them to write it on a piece of paper. Put it in an envelope sealed and then if u want to look u can or see how long u can go without looking. xx


----------



## Kellya009

I'm curious about how it will be finding out the gender. In BC the ultrasound techs are not allowed to say anything. They send the report to the dr within 3 business days and you have to make an appt to get the results. 

Does the dr just blurt out what the gender is? I'm wondering if we can ask her to write it down so we can have a bit more of a moment together...


----------



## Jellycat

My sonography asked at the beginning if we wanted to know and said she will hide when doing certain potty shots. I'm sure if you were to say they would write it down for you.

Lisa I put it to dh about me finding out and not him - he said no way - he's so stubborn!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aw spoily sport x


----------



## Kellya009

Any cravings girls?? I'm addicted to sunflower seeds right now. ADDICTED.


----------



## NDH

Scan tomorrow! Still undecided if we're finding out or not.


----------



## Mellie1988

Gd luck for tomorrow NDH! 

Ugh I still feel soooo rough, does anyone know if there's anything else we can take other than paracetamol?? Maybe half a beechams/lemsip powder?? Paracetamol isn't doing anything apart from make me sweat like mad...which I'm guessing is a good thing as it will get it out of my system?? I just want to feel better :( Monday and Tuesday DS was at nursery all day but I have him at home with me today and seriously can't cope, he's being very demanding of my attention and I just have zero energy/tolerance....just want to sleep :( 

X


----------



## jen1019

Well, our scan will be on February 5th, and hopefully the little one will behave long enough for us to find out. We are definitely looking forward to knowing-- I will finally be able to go buy a few things. I've really behaved so far! Had my OB appt yesterday, and everything looked good- got to hear baby's heartbeat and got my flu shot. Now, if only February 5th would hurry up :haha:

No major cravings here-- pickles are amazing... and today I wanted cherry tomatoes so I am eating a bowl of them. What about the other ladies?


----------



## sumday3

Feb will be here before you know it! I just received the first lot of clothes I ordered yesterday, this is oh first so it was neat to see his expression to a newborn sized sleeper, so sweet I held it up to my belly and his jaw dropped open LOL! 

I'm craving junk, pure and utter crap! Ii made myself a deal that I will eat healthy all day at work, since i make horrible nutrition decisions at home! so i have cereal, fruit, veggies, pb & j and yogurt every day at work, than i get home and the greasy,fatty,sugary stuff that I haven't touched in over a year is going in like zombies are after me to take it!!!!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

My cravings are lots of fruit still! Oranges, pineapple, apples, grapes, kiwi and melon! 

Cravings with dd were Danish pastries, cadbury crunchies and jelly sweets (craved these in 1st tri with this pg but not bothered now) oh and weetabix with hot milk! 

Cravings with DS were pepperami sticks, cheese and onion crisps, cheese on everything and pot noodles lol

So absolute no clue as to what we are having this time, my gut instinct is saying girl as I'm craving sweet stuff and with my boy it was more savoury stuff? 

Anyone else got a pattern that deems true for cravings?? 

X


----------



## jen1019

sumday3 said:


> Feb will be here before you know it! I just received the first lot of clothes I ordered yesterday, this is oh first so it was neat to see his expression to a newborn sized sleeper, so sweet I held it up to my belly and his jaw dropped open LOL!
> 
> I'm craving junk, pure and utter crap! Ii made myself a deal that I will eat healthy all day at work, since i make horrible nutrition decisions at home! so i have cereal, fruit, veggies, pb & j and yogurt every day at work, than i get home and the greasy,fatty,sugary stuff that I haven't touched in over a year is going in like zombies are after me to take it!!!!!!

I am sure that it will fly by, I was just hoping they'd be able to get me in during my 18th week! We did get a few newborn clothes for Christmas, and DH was amazed at the size, too. The only "junk" I've been craving is ice cream... I haven't gained anything yet, but I am overweight so she said she wasn't concerned at all. I've been trying to mostly eat healthy, though I do have my treats :)



Mellie1988 said:


> My cravings are lots of fruit still! Oranges, pineapple, apples, grapes, kiwi and melon!
> 
> Cravings with dd were Danish pastries, cadbury crunchies and jelly sweets (craved these in 1st tri with this pg but not bothered now) oh and weetabix with hot milk!
> 
> Cravings with DS were pepperami sticks, cheese and onion crisps, cheese on everything and pot noodles lol
> 
> So absolute no clue as to what we are having this time, my gut instinct is saying girl as I'm craving sweet stuff and with my boy it was more savoury stuff?
> 
> Anyone else got a pattern that deems true for cravings??
> 
> X

I am wanting sweet things-- cherry tomatoes, apples, strawberries... but not really chocolate, which is odd for me. The only salty thing I really am loving is dill pickles. Curious as to whether you are having a girl this time, based on your past cravings. :haha:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Mellie .. Boots do a lemsip style got drink. Own brand and it just has paracetamol in it. If u have a bunged up nose or sinuses they do a saline solution which I was reluctant to buy as thought it would be a waste of money but it really helped. Also olbus oil on my pillow at night xx


----------



## Jellycat

Hot steam too helps :hugs:

With DS I craved carrots, cauliflower cheese and cherries

This time I've wanted lots of fruit chocolate and anything sweet at Xmas I ate a large jar of pickled onions in 2 days too :blush: 

Ive been trying to snack on healthy food this week mainly salad crudités but at lunch today felt very light headed and out of sorts so went to canteen and had cheese on chips and big portion of watercress. Instantly felt better and fine since . I've gained 3lb so far but first tri I'd lost 6lbs so have regained a lot . Hoping to weight maintain due to midwife recommending as I'm overweight at the moment.


----------



## Kellya009

Yeah I lost 6lbs in my first tri as well... My last OB appt I had gained 4 back and pretty sure I'm back up to pre pregnancy weight now. I'm thinking of keeping my food diary again, I figure I should be around max 1800 calories per day. Haven't had a problem with that so far. 

Just did my first workout at the gym since ms kicked in. I was going 3 times a week before. Did an easy 25 minute workout and I was winded pretty easily. I slowed down until I didn't feel like I was pushing myself too much. I guess that's a combo of not working out in 3 months and being pregnant. 

Who knows maybe that work out will ease my ms tonight.. Or help with my fatigue. Fx'd!!


----------



## NDH

I haven't had any cravings. Not even really any" preggo see preggo do" which is al I really experienced with DD. Where someone would mention some food and I simply had to have it. Did have some minor cravings for foods from home that you can't get here though, which sucked.

Anyway, JellyCat please update me to team :yellow: Had my scan today and we stayed strong and didn't ask to find out. And the sonographer didn't even let us have a peek while she was measuring thighs either. So we won't know for another 18-22 weeks!


----------



## Kellya009

Way to stay strong NDH :). Was baby wriggling around in there for the scan? I can't wait to see my LO again!!


----------



## NDH

Yes s/he was super active!


----------



## greenlady

Hi ladies I don't update in here very often - I hope you are all doing well! We are getting close to the halfway mark now!

I had my scan this morning and baby is looking great, healthy and bang on target. And, we are on team pink!! My DH was kind of resigned to it, there's so many women in his family do e sort of wanted a boy but it wasn't to be. It's all good though and we are happy with our girls. 

As for cravings, though not really major cravings, I also have been wanting lots of grit ad sweet things, same as with my DD. I'm stillnotnsure if it means anything though.
:flower:


----------



## Jellycat

Oh ladies can't wait for my scan now !

Green lady congrats on team pink 
Ndh yay on staying team yellow !

Have either of you felt any movements yet? Thought I had last week but nothing since .


----------



## greenlady

Jellycat said:


> Oh ladies can't wait for my scan now !
> 
> Green lady congrats on team pink
> Ndh yay on staying team yellow !
> 
> Have either of you felt any movements yet? Thought I had last week but nothing since .

Yes I've had a few taps and pokes but as I have an anterior placenta its still quite faint. I only felt DD at 18 weeks as well and it was faint until about 21 weeks then it got stronger and stronger


----------



## NDH

Yes I've been feeling kicks for a little over a week now. I know its still early but it feels like ages since I was feeling DD from the outside from 16 weeks.


----------



## greenlady

NDH where are you in Oz?


----------



## NDH

Port Macquarie NSW


----------



## greenlady

Oh cool I'm in the big smoke, Sydney. :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Uk ladies - just thought I would let u all know that Argos have body pillows half price from 19.99 to 9.99 :happydance: SIL bought one and they look fab, it's a full length, probs about 4ft something, deff an must for this ladies suffering to get comfy in bed! 

I've ordered mine to pick up tomorrow :D 

X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks mellie. I'd be one of those ladies. 3am last night :-( I will be ordering ASAP xx
I've found my pram tonight!! Icandy peach in absolute immaculate condition it's basically new. So chuffed. I'm saving £300!!!


----------



## ttcnewb

I have just started to feel a heaviness in my lower abdo, think its my uterus! First pregnancy! I think I might be a little constipated and hoping that perhaps others may have experienced this so I can relax about this change!


----------



## CottlestonPie

YESSSS! Thanks Mellie! I was looking at spending 30 odd quid so you've saved me a bunch :D


----------



## Jellycat

ttcnewb said:


> I have just started to feel a heaviness in my lower abdo, think its my uterus! First pregnancy! I think I might be a little constipated and hoping that perhaps others may have experienced this so I can relax about this change!

It sounds siilar to how I felt the first time around. If concerned give your midwife a call :hugs: Also she can prescribe something to help with the constipation too :thumbup:

Mellie thanks for the tip

Lisa cant wait to see if you get the pram, I'm picking up my 2nd hand phil and teds double for a good deal too :happydance:.... hopefully


----------



## Kellya009

ttcnewb I have been feeling the exact same thing! I thought I was constipated as well but things are moving properly now and still feeling it. Must be baby! Finally big enough for us to actually feel -- hopefully little kicks come next for me. I've been analyzing every thing I feel in my tummy!!


----------



## Kellya009

Oh I forgot to update you guys on something exciting -- for me at least:)

A few days ago I did my first gym workout of this pregnancy and yesterday I went for a 20 min walk since it was a sunny morning. And both evenings, my ms was 95% better!! Amazing. I'm going for another walk today :). It might be a placebo effect but I wasn't really expecting it to help with ms so I'm not sure why it would be!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies :hi: sorry, I've been busy with returning to work after having 5 weeks off due to hyperemesis & so far I'm shattered!!! 
My sickness seems o have settled, I can now precisely expect it from 9-30 - 11am then it settles or the day :happydance: I have however been feeling lightheaded & faint with it now but a doctor at work reminded me that as the uterus stretches it pushes on the vasovagal nerve in the abdomen (which can cause you to pass out) so it's much less scary when it happens now & I know o sit & wait or it to pass, I also find 'second breakfast' at this time helps :thumbup:
Lisaloo82 - I also have a peach, just bought the kit to make it a double too :happydance: what colour are you having? I had the apple last time but need to sell it now i've or the peach lol
I keep thinking I'm feeling kicks but when I stop to concentrate on it they stop :growlmad: I thought earlier I could feel hiccups but only from inside, I can't wait to feel them on the outside, Jelly - I too thought I would have been able o by now :flower:
Well, I'm at work again tomorrow & I overdid soft play yesterday :blush: so I'm taking my hot water bottles & having a nice early night. Take care all xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Kelly & limpetsmum - glad both your sickness are subsiding

I'm picking up my Phil and teds double tomorrow I can't wait I'm so excited. Don't think I got excited about pushchair last time. Start my pregnancy fit class on Monday too so got to sort out my gym clothes this weekend ..... Hoping the snow stays away


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning ladies! Anyone getting more round ligament pains again? Mine settled after first tri but in the past day or so I've had some bad ones around the bottom of bump. 
Freaked me out a bit last night. I got a bit old pain then touched my belly and it was completely soft. I actually convinced myself that I had dreamt the last few months at one point :haha: it's back to normal again this morning though and I even felt one a kick from the outside this morning :happydance:

Hope you all enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Mellie1988

Morning ladies! 

Glad to hear the sickness is lifting Limpet & Kelly :hugs: 

Jelly - I love the Phil & Teds, was really considering getting a second hand one because my DS is still very lazy when it comes to walking but i'm really hoping and praying these next 5 months he will enjoy more walking, think I just need to get rid of his current buggy and try get him to walk everywhere or take his scooter out to strengthen his little legs up lol he will be over 3 1/2 by the time baby arrives! 

Cottleston - Awww i'm eagerly awaiting an outside kick! Keep putting my hand over where the kicks are but nothing! Oh and I still get round ligament pain yep, not as bad as the 1st tri ones. 

Well i'm just in work, still suffering a little from this stupid illness :cry: TMI maybe but when blowing my nose i'm also getting blood and a light headed feeling, i'm sooo bunged up though, I get a sharp pain in my head if I sniff up? Seriously congested its not fun! Tried everything we can from a boiling hot bowl of water and putting my head over it, rubbed vicks all over my bedroom :lol:, took a walk to try clear my nose....nothing is shifting it! Oh and now to make matters worse, everything tastes disgusting aswell, ugh!

On the plus side i've lost 3lb :thumbup: baby still okay, kicking away in there and doing rolls and turns...still can't get used to the feeling, even with it being baby number 3! 

3 more sleeps until scan :D so excited...convinced it is a girl! 

x


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm getting the sweetpea colour limpets mum. The peaches are gorgeous. 
This is it...

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/777F67E6-3855-43FA-AFA2-F2AECFF9487B-1619-000001A6DC3E95B7.jpg


----------



## Jellycat

That's the same as limpets Lisa ;-)

Cottlestonpie - I've been get the odd pains every now and then so imagine carrying twins you would be getting them stronger and more frequent.

Mellie JJ will be 2 3/4 by time jelly 2 arrives so know he won't still be walking far by them. Picked up the p&t today and have decided to store the oyster until jelly2 on their own as the seat is bigger for JJ and it's surprisingly taking less room in my car boot! If I'm honest still weary of using it as a double but think that will just take time and practice to start using. Im going to take it out for a spin tomorrow but am now looking for a handbag I can wear across ways so I don't have an odd posture whilst pushing.

Anyone else feeling like since Xmas all you've been doing is spending? Not sure if it's because just moved house but just seem to be spending money constantly on things I need but now thinking only 5 months pay till maternity leave so really need to start saving.


----------



## Kellya009

Jelly I feel the opposite . Work has been so busy I've been making more money than usual... It's nice to stash a bit more away in savings as I'm only working until end of April!


----------



## Jellycat

I've been working more hours too unfortunately in my contract though I don't get paid overtime as its deemed part of my management role to do additional hours when required :-(


----------



## sumday3

Lisaloo82 said:


> I'm getting the sweetpea colour limpets mum. The peaches are gorgeous.
> This is it...
> 
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/777F67E6-3855-43FA-AFA2-F2AECFF9487B-1619-000001A6DC3E95B7.jpg

Wow!!! I love that buggy or pram, not sure what correct terminology Is over seas. Would love to know brand of those, can't imagine it would be cheap to have shipped here but I showed dh and he loved it to! Were determined to look into it. Do you ladies know of a website or store I could peek at those on.


----------



## Jellycat

The picture is an iCandy (make) peach (style) in sweet pea colour but it's been discontinued. They do alot of colour choices. I think I candy is gorgeous


----------



## Lisaloo82

It's icandy hun. They have a website xx
It's icandyworld.com


----------



## Lisaloo82

It's not discontinued yet em x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Are u in Iowa? There's only one dealer there. My geography is rubbish and no idea if Iowa is massive state or not. It's in west de Moines. Iowa 50266 if that's any help xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

As icandy is a British manufacturer it looks like the peach 2 hasn't got to USA yet. Peach 2 has new colours which will eventually supercede the peach 1 colours which includes the sweet pea colour. So u should be able to get that colour no probs x


----------



## Jellycat

Lisa have you just be googling for the last 5 mins lol?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Haha I'm on my iPhone and had the iPad on my lap so I looked on the icandy website out of curiosity. :haha: I like to be helpful me xxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Glad to see everyone's doing well! I love the push chair! I need to check out the Icandy website!


----------



## littlemiss84

I love the icandy peach, I ordered it in black magic. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## sumday3

DH is taking the day off next monday to go with me to official anatomy scan in Des Moines, so I am def. dragging him to West Des Moines to check out the ICandy store! thank you, thank you, thank you so very much! LOL you are quite efficient with the google ;) I'll also be on the website! so excited they are so beautiful!


----------



## s4t

Hello Everyone, had my 20 wks scan. scan was all good and we are having a little girl. already hav a girl. I had really full bladder it was fairly uncomfortable! Hope your guys scan went well too.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations on all the latest scans! I can't wait for mine, I will be 22weeks! Got told at 14 weeks that the baby looks like a boy but I haven't bought anything blue as There's so much room for mistakes so early on!


----------



## jen1019

limpetsmum said:


> Hi ladies :hi: sorry, I've been busy with returning to work after having 5 weeks off due to hyperemesis & so far I'm shattered!!!
> My sickness seems o have settled, I can now precisely expect it from 9-30 - 11am then it settles or the day :happydance: I have however been feeling lightheaded & faint with it now but a doctor at work reminded me that as the uterus stretches it pushes on the vasovagal nerve in the abdomen (which can cause you to pass out) so it's much less scary when it happens now & I know o sit & wait or it to pass, I also find 'second breakfast' at this time helps :thumbup:
> Lisaloo82 - I also have a peach, just bought the kit to make it a double too :happydance: what colour are you having? I had the apple last time but need to sell it now i've or the peach lol
> I keep thinking I'm feeling kicks but when I stop to concentrate on it they stop :growlmad: I thought earlier I could feel hiccups but only from inside, I can't wait to feel them on the outside, Jelly - I too thought I would have been able o by now :flower:
> Well, I'm at work again tomorrow & I overdid soft play yesterday :blush: so I'm taking my hot water bottles & having a nice early night. Take care all xxx

Oh hun, sorry to hear that you were suffering so badly but glad to see that you are feeling some relief now. I do hope that it will be smooth sailing for you for the remainder of the pregnancy :hugs:



Jellycat said:


> That's the same as limpets Lisa ;-)
> 
> Cottlestonpie - I've been get the odd pains every now and then so imagine carrying twins you would be getting them stronger and more frequent.
> 
> Mellie JJ will be 2 3/4 by time jelly 2 arrives so know he won't still be walking far by them. Picked up the p&t today and have decided to store the oyster until jelly2 on their own as the seat is bigger for JJ and it's surprisingly taking less room in my car boot! If I'm honest still weary of using it as a double but think that will just take time and practice to start using. Im going to take it out for a spin tomorrow but am now looking for a handbag I can wear across ways so I don't have an odd posture whilst pushing.
> 
> Anyone else feeling like since Xmas all you've been doing is spending? Not sure if it's because just moved house but just seem to be spending money constantly on things I need but now thinking only 5 months pay till maternity leave so really need to start saving.

I've really been trying not to spend, but things keep coming up. I am trying to save up for maternity leave, but really struggling... :shrug: Hopefully it will get easier to save, I want at least half of my tax refund to go into my account to make up for the difference in income. We do need to make a pretty big purchase soon, the crib. But my sister has a family member on her hubby's side who has a used crib that we might be getting... just have to get more information. DH isn't crazy about it being used because of safety issues. What do you ladies think?


----------



## xxyjadexx

:happydance:Just realized those due at the beginning of the month are starting to hit the half way mark! Wahoooo congrats!:happydance:


----------



## xxyjadexx

If its in good condition, why not! You could always buy a new mattress! I spent a fortune on a cot when I was pregnant with my son and he never once slept in it!


----------



## Kellya009

Yeah to be honest I think we're getting the $80 crib from ikea. Might not be ideal but I'm not paying $1000 for one. That's more expensive than our bed!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I have the Icandy peach in sweet pea too and love it! My lo will still be in it when baby arrives so I need to buy the adapters to turn it into a double. Anyone already have these? Any good?


----------



## Mellie1988

Eeeeek 20 weeks tomorrow and also have scan tomoz :D too excited!! Will update tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## s4t

xxyjadexx said:


> Congratulations on all the latest scans! I can't wait for mine, I will be 22weeks! Got told at 14 weeks that the baby looks like a boy but I haven't bought anything blue as There's so much room for mistakes so early on!

Thx! I was hoping for a boy, cause I already have lil girl but I am happy with it.they will be best.F.:). Good luck with your Scan. :hugs:


----------



## s4t

Mellie1988 said:


> Eeeeek 20 weeks tomorrow and also have scan tomoz :D too excited!! Will update tomorrow
> 
> Xx

All the best dear, drink Orange juice 1hr b4 your scan. :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies, 
CottlestonPie -same here, bump dramatically smaller today & pains finally eased off after a very uncomfortable weekend, I actually woke DH Sunday morning begging or a hot water bottle as I had severe cramps just above my pelvis, midwife today confirmed its just ligament pains - I sure do t remember them from last time!!!
Lisaloo82 - eeeeeek that's mine too! I missed my carrycot being delivered today :cry: oh & my lower seat in blackjack as it was too good a second hand price not to buy, I plan to keep my eye out for one in sweetpea but not gonna worry if I can't get one as the black is very discreet which I kinda like :thumbup:
2ndtimelucky, I was unsure as my daughter is quite a good walker but I got the whole kit (adapters, car seat adapters & lower seat) for £160 & I absolutely love it, not much heavier with extras & no effect on steering etc. it does make the shopping basket a little more difficult to access but hey ho! lol. I'll try & post some pictures when it stops snowing xxx
Jelly - I was gonna try & save some money for maternity spending but its not going well :-( just bought 'pip' another nappy lmao!


----------



## Lisaloo82

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> I have the Icandy peach in sweet pea too and love it! My lo will still be in it when baby arrives so I need to buy the adapters to turn it into a double. Anyone already have these? Any good?

 if ur on Facebook there are a few icandy selling sites that sell the converter kits for really good prices. Worth a look. I've got a near new peach saving £300 x



Mellie1988 said:


> Eeeeek 20 weeks tomorrow and also have scan tomoz :D too excited!! Will update tomorrow
> 
> Xx

 good luck huni. Mine is weds so excited. Can't wait to see ur pics x



sumday3 said:


> DH is taking the day off next monday to go with me to official anatomy scan in Des Moines, so I am def. dragging him to West Des Moines to check out the ICandy store! thank you, thank you, thank you so very much! LOL you are quite efficient with the google ;) I'll also be on the website! so excited they are so beautiful!

 so pleased its not far from u. Icandys are just a dream. I knew what pram I wanted even before I got my bfp xx


----------



## alanjabam

Please could you change my due date to 6th June? x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Have u got Facebook limpet? There are 3 selling pages for icandy. Loads selling sweetpea seats or carrycots etc. good prices too. 

Oh I went into matalan today just to grab a few baggy tops cheap and didn't realise they do maternity in there. And really nice too. Was pleasantly surprised. Nice prices too xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Lisa, I bet we've chatted on one of them - I'm a member of two lol. What's your fb name? I'm really angela turner-Madgwick :thumbup: I use the icandy & stokke thread the most xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

It's Lisa foster hun. I've only been on it a few weeks. I posted saying thanks to a lady on one as she tagged the seller in a picture I'd had no reply on. X


----------



## limpetsmum

Goodness! There are a lot of Lisa fosters on fb! You may do better searching for me (if you want to) x


----------



## limpetsmum

Ok ladies, I've made a Facebook group which is a private group (so no-one else on our fb will know it exists). To join you need to add me as your friend 'Angela Turner-Madgwick' & I will add you o the group, hope to see you there :happydance: xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Jen - second hand cots are perfectly safe. I have my sisters after its been used for her two daughters and my first son. We just buy a new mattress each time. No point spending money on something that can be spent on something else

Good luck Mellie for the scan tomorrow

Congrats S4T on :pink: your two girls will love playing together


----------



## Lisaloo82

I can't find u ang? X


----------



## tartlet

Could use some good vibes ladies... Have had a time with headaches this pregnancy, and the past 3 days have been miserable with a persistent one that won't budge. Blood pressure is elevated, 137/88 today, but doc said still in normal range and to keep checking it to make sure it doesn't get much higher. I didn't get PIH til week 35 or 36 last time so this is worrying me. Gotta work a shift at the hospital tomorrow, so just hoping for some rest tonight so I can do my job tomorrow.


----------



## Kellya009

Sorry to hear that tartlet... My SIL has also had a ton of migraines during her pregnancy and I know how debilitating it is for her. I hope it quits for you and you don't get PIH this time around!!


----------



## NDH

Limpetsmum there's already a fb group. Maybe she's not on this thread though but the info should be on the main June thread.


----------



## Kellya009

So today I experienced something really weird. Had laundry all over the floor and bent over at the waist to pick it up. I got this really uncomfortable pressure feeling in my tummy. Is that just because baby is getting bigger? So no more bending over?


----------



## Lisasmith

I get the headaches too! It's hell.

Yep, no more bending over comfortably ;)


----------



## limpetsmum

Jellycat said:


> Jen - second hand cots are perfectly safe. I have my sisters after its been used for her two daughters and my first son. We just buy a new mattress each time. No point spending money on something that can be spent on something else

You can also steam clean an existing mattress to make it as new (I didn't realise this until recently) :thumbup:


----------



## limpetsmum

NDH said:


> Limpetsmum there's already a fb group. Maybe she's not on this thread though but the info should be on the main June thread.

Do you have a link? X or know what the group on fb is called? Cheers x


----------



## limpetsmum

Edited by mod



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).

This includes Facebook groups


----------



## NDH

Can't view the link. The other group is secret - have to add Sammi Andbrendan Burshaw (AdriansMama) for an invite I think. Strange I don't see the info for it in the first page. There ought to be though, maybe Jelly can add it in? There's 31 in the group.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Yes i belong to that Facebook group. Just add sammi and she will add you to the group


----------



## Mellie1988

Well I'm back from my scan and we are team ..... :blue: !!

Little man is just perfect :cloud9: 

X


----------



## jen1019

tartlet said:


> Could use some good vibes ladies... Have had a time with headaches this pregnancy, and the past 3 days have been miserable with a persistent one that won't budge. Blood pressure is elevated, 137/88 today, but doc said still in normal range and to keep checking it to make sure it doesn't get much higher. I didn't get PIH til week 35 or 36 last time so this is worrying me. Gotta work a shift at the hospital tomorrow, so just hoping for some rest tonight so I can do my job tomorrow.

Tartlet- you are not alone. That has been my worst pregnancy symptom-- headaches and migraines. My blood pressure is pretty close to yours in range, but it's steadily been that so they aren't concerned. Sending some good vibes your way, and hope you were able to kick the headache :hugs:



Jellycat said:


> Jen - second hand cots are perfectly safe. I have my sisters after its been used for her two daughters and my first son. We just buy a new mattress each time. No point spending money on something that can be spent on something else
> 
> Good luck Mellie for the scan tomorrow
> 
> Congrats S4T on :girl: your two girls will love playing together

Thanks ! I am going to see what info I can get from my brother in law's relative. I am sure it would be a huge savings.



NDH said:


> Can't view the link. The other group is secret - have to add Sammi Andbrendan Burshaw (AdriansMama) for an invite I think. Strange I don't see the info for it in the first page. There ought to be though, maybe Jelly can add it in? There's 31 in the group.

I tried finding Sammi on FB and wasn't able to...


----------



## jen1019

Mellie1988 said:


> Well I'm back from my scan and we are team ..... :blue: !!
> 
> Little man is just perfect :cloud9:
> 
> X

Congrats on your little boy Mellie. I love hearing what all of you ladies are having... I'm anxious to find out!


----------



## Kellya009

Mellie1988 said:


> Well I'm back from my scan and we are team ..... :blue: !!
> 
> Little man is just perfect :cloud9:
> 
> X

Congrats mellie!! I don't know why, I was thinking team pink for you, lol!! You must be so excited to have a son in a few months!! Congrats :)


----------



## Carly.C

Congrats Mellie. Lovely news, my scan is 11.30 on Friday. It can't come soon enough, so excited x


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks all :D been to Next and bought little man a few outfits :D so cute, could of bought the shop haha! 

On the sad side of news, took DS to the dentist today as he had an abscess on his upper frobt tooth and he's got to have it removed :( he banged it and chipped it when he was 2 and its killed the nerve in the tooth....poor little fella :( feel so sorry for him 

X


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I had to message sammi through here (adriansmama) and them she added me on Facebook. I couldn't find her when I searched her on Facebook either.


----------



## NDH

jen1019 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Can't view the link. The other group is secret - have to add Sammi Andbrendan Burshaw (AdriansMama) for an invite I think. Strange I don't see the info for it in the first page. There ought to be though, maybe Jelly can add it in? There's 31 in the group.
> 
> I tried finding Sammi on FB and wasn't able to...Click to expand...

Add me https://www.facebook.com/natalie.holden.31. I can add members to the group too it looks like.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats on team blue Mellie!
Sorry to hear about your little mans tooth... My DS fell and chipped both front teeth last summer but so far they seem to have survived ok. They're just a little sharp on the edges... Great for eating apples, not so good when he falls and ends up cutting his lips with his pointy teeth.


----------



## Kellya009

So.... At my first weigh in at the doctors at 12 weeks I was 108lbs. 

Tonight at just under 19 weeks I am 118lbs!

10 lbs in under 7 weeks. Should I be watching what I eat a little more?? Is this in line with what any of you ladies have gained?


----------



## Jadey121

NDH said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Can't view the link. The other group is secret - have to add Sammi Andbrendan Burshaw (AdriansMama) for an invite I think. Strange I don't see the info for it in the first page. There ought to be though, maybe Jelly can add it in? There's 31 in the group.
> 
> I tried finding Sammi on FB and wasn't able to...Click to expand...
> 
> Add me https://www.facebook.com/natalie.holden.31. I can add members to the group too it looks like.Click to expand...

Ive added you hope you dont mind. If you could add me to the group. x


----------



## NDH

Logging on now


----------



## anneliese

kellya, I don't know what's considered the 'proper' amount to gain, but I've gained about 3-4 lbs so far my whole pregnancy


----------



## Jellycat

NDH said:


> Limpetsmum there's already a fb group. Maybe she's not on this thread though but the info should be on the main June thread.

I'm confused - I thought this was the main June thread as Phantom set up end of September ?

I'm going to ask for third tri if people can just use this thread as I'm worried I'm not going to be able to update people babies and dates etc going between two threads - especially not with my baby brain



tartlet said:


> Could use some good vibes ladies... Have had a time with headaches this pregnancy, and the past 3 days have been miserable with a persistent one that won't budge. Blood pressure is elevated, 137/88 today, but doc said still in normal range and to keep checking it to make sure it doesn't get much higher. I didn't get PIH til week 35 or 36 last time so this is worrying me. Gotta work a shift at the hospital tomorrow, so just hoping for some rest tonight so I can do my job tomorrow.

How are you feeling today any better ? :hugs:



Mellie1988 said:


> Well I'm back from my scan and we are team ..... :blue: !!
> 
> Little man is just perfect :cloud9:
> 
> X

Congrats :baby: :blue: - Glad the scan went well.

Ouchie on the bad tooth too, poor thing hope it's not painful for them



NDH said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Can't view the link. The other group is secret - have to add Sammi Andbrendan Burshaw (AdriansMama) for an invite I think. Strange I don't see the info for it in the first page. There ought to be though, maybe Jelly can add it in? There's 31 in the group.
> 
> I tried finding Sammi on FB and wasn't able to...Click to expand...
> 
> Add me https://www.facebook.com/natalie.holden.31. I can add members to the group too it looks like.Click to expand...

Are you happy for me to add this to the front page for others who want to join?



Kellya009 said:


> So.... At my first weigh in at the doctors at 12 weeks I was 108lbs.
> 
> Tonight at just under 19 weeks I am 118lbs!
> 
> 10 lbs in under 7 weeks. Should I be watching what I eat a little more?? Is this in line with what any of you ladies have gained?

Everyone is different I use this to tarck my weight gain as my mw wants me to stay the same throughout due to being overweight.

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator

LisaLoo just off to pop to your journal - not sure what time your scan is !!!


----------



## jen1019

As far as the weight gain issue-- everyone is different. It absolutely depends on body type and weight. I am overweight and as of my appointment a couple weeks ago hadn't gained anything yet. She wasn't concerned because I am overweight. If they were concerned about your weight gain I am sure that your doctor would tell you.

I am feeling really crappy today. My stomach isn't feeling right, and I was feeling lightheaded at work... so even though I wasn't hungry, made myself eat something. Still feeling kind of yuck... hopefully this passes. I do not need to miss work!

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Congrats on team blue mellie. I'm blue too. Xxx was lush seeing him today x


----------



## tartlet

Jellycat, today started off way worse.. I've been to the doctor though, I have a thread about it in Second Tri, called "concerned about symptoms", can't seem to copy the link from my phone. Nugget is fine. Thank you for asking about us.


----------



## NDH

Jellycat said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Limpetsmum there's already a fb group. Maybe she's not on this thread though but the info should be on the main June thread.
> 
> I'm confused - I thought this was the main June thread as Phantom set up end of September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Can't view the link. The other group is secret - have to add Sammi Andbrendan Burshaw (AdriansMama) for an invite I think. Strange I don't see the info for it in the first page. There ought to be though, maybe Jelly can add it in? There's 31 in the group.Click to expand...
> 
> I tried finding Sammi on FB and wasn't able to...Click to expand...
> 
> Add me https://www.facebook.com/natalie.holden.31. I can add members to the group too it looks like.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you happy for me to add this to the front page for others who want to join?
> 
> It is - I just got confused which thread I was in :dohh:
> 
> Yep I'm happy for you to put that on the front page. Can you please add that when people add me to send me a message saying they want to be added to the June group. I have a friend request this morning I think is probably someone from this group but I'm not 100% sure.Click to expand...


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi all  
Well I had a bit if a scare at work yesterday when I passed out :shrug:apparently my blood pressure was in my boots so I was sent o maternity triage. The upside was the doctors there did a scan & I got to see my little Pip  who was standing up :dohh: apparently this was the cause of my stomach pains as the little monkey was as straight as a rod pushing on my insides. The reason for passing out was unclear but I got told to drink more & rest when I can :thumbup:
Today has been my day off so I've spent it polishing my pram :haha: & playing with all the different configurations as the carrycot arrived today :happydance: 
Now I'm just chilling on the sofa waiting for my dinner to cook, husband to come home from work & OBEM to come on :winkwink:


----------



## Jellycat

Ohhh I'd forgottton obem tonight


----------



## Phantom710

Hey all--- popping in to see how you are all doing! Can't believe so many people are finding out genders already!

I got my bfp yesterday :) The parents are thrilled.

Hugs and Love to you all!


----------



## tartlet

Phantom710 said:


> Hey all--- popping in to see how you are all doing! Can't believe so many people are finding out genders already!
> 
> I got my bfp yesterday :) The parents are thrilled.
> 
> Hugs and Love to you all!

That's awesome Phantom! Can't wait to hear more updates from you!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Phantom that's fantastic news! Congrats to you and the parents :D H&H 9 months hun :happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

Phantom that's fantastic news - wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! Congrats


----------



## 28329

Phantom, that's fantastic news. Congratulations to you and the parents.


----------



## shellgirl

Hooray Phantom!!! That's so fantastic! Congrats to you and the happy Mommy & Daddy to be!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Congrats Phantom!!


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats Phantom! That's great news!


----------



## Jadey121

Congrats Phantom!!! Heres a H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## Carly.C

Congrats phantom, it may not be 'your' baby but I'm still excited for you x


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats phantom that's fab news!! H&H 9 months :D 

Lisa congrats on team blue also! I can't stop buying little cute boy outfits now I know haha! He's got quite abit already :D 

Cottlestonpie I took DS to dentist day after he chipped it and they said he had a hairline crack in it so it was a matter of time whether the tooth would die or would repair itself...obv tooth has died :( he's gonna look strange with no front tooth! 

Kelly I have put on around 4lb since my 8 week appt with MW, with my DD I had probably put on around a stone by now and DS was probs te same as this time...don't know if its a boy/girl thing?? Do u know what ur having yet? Could be a girl!

AFM I went to see lion king last night with my parents and sister :cloud9: it was brilliant!! 

Today I'm just relaxing before back in work tomorrow, was meant to have my flu jab today but still not 100% from illness last week so giving it a miss for now, has anyone else had their flue jab yet?? 

Bought yet more stuff for the little man yesterday, I can't stop buying!! So far he has 8 sleepsuits in upto 1 month and 0-3 months, dubgarees and t shirt set, an all in one in 3-6 months, a blanket, some socks and a little monkey comforter teddy! 

Oh and for the UK ladies, tesco have a baby event on at the moment and the ASDA one starts tomorrow I think, lots of nappies wipes toiletries bottles on offer etc...bigger asda stores have carseats bouncers :thumbup: think in gonna stock up this weekend :D 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

ASDA baby event is online from 17th and will be instore from 21st :flower: 

Sainsburys also have a few things on offer ATM, gotta love bargain hunting! 

X


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I caved!! We are team pink :)


----------



## shellgirl

CONGRATS!!! How wonderful that little Lottie is going to have a sister!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats phantom!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Can't believe I'm 20 weeks today *halfway* wahooooo!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

shellgirl said:


> CONGRATS!!! How wonderful that little Lottie is going to have a sister!

Thank you :)
I'm made up.
I have 4 sisters myself and they are the best, im glad Lottie gets to have one. :cloud9:


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats 2ndtimelucky! 

X


----------



## 28329

Aww, congrats on team pink! Sisters are the best.


----------



## jen1019

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> I caved!! We are team pink :)

Oooh, congrats! I have two sisters so I agree that they are awesome. We find out in a few weeks, and I can't wait!



Mellie1988 said:


> Congrats phantom that's fab news!! H&H 9 months :D
> 
> Lisa congrats on team blue also! I can't stop buying little cute boy outfits now I know haha! He's got quite abit already :D
> 
> Cottlestonpie I took DS to dentist day after he chipped it and they said he had a hairline crack in it so it was a matter of time whether the tooth would die or would repair itself...obv tooth has died :( he's gonna look strange with no front tooth!
> 
> Kelly I have put on around 4lb since my 8 week appt with MW, with my DD I had probably put on around a stone by now and DS was probs te same as this time...don't know if its a boy/girl thing?? Do u know what ur having yet? Could be a girl!
> 
> AFM I went to see lion king last night with my parents and sister :cloud9: it was brilliant!!
> 
> Today I'm just relaxing before back in work tomorrow, was meant to have my flu jab today but still not 100% from illness last week so giving it a miss for now, has anyone else had their flue jab yet??
> 
> Bought yet more stuff for the little man yesterday, I can't stop buying!! So far he has 8 sleepsuits in upto 1 month and 0-3 months, dubgarees and t shirt set, an all in one in 3-6 months, a blanket, some socks and a little monkey comforter teddy!
> 
> Oh and for the UK ladies, tesco have a baby event on at the moment and the ASDA one starts tomorrow I think, lots of nappies wipes toiletries bottles on offer etc...bigger asda stores have carseats bouncers :thumbup: think in gonna stock up this weekend :D
> 
> X

I had my flu shot a little over a week ago and it was fine. A little red and sore for a couple days, but other than that nothing too severe.



Phantom710 said:


> Hey all--- popping in to see how you are all doing! Can't believe so many people are finding out genders already!
> 
> I got my bfp yesterday :) The parents are thrilled.
> 
> Hugs and Love to you all!

So, I totally already knew this because I was stalking your journal... I am so happy for you and the parents :)

DH and I were talking the other night, and we both find it hard to believe that we are already creeping up on the halfway mark of this pregnancy. I don't know about the rest of the ladies, but I am still feeling utterly exhausted most nights. From time to time I am able to stay awake until 9 pm, but that's the best that it gets. Weekends aren't so bad since I'm able to sleep in a bit, and can sneak in a nap if I need it... but the work weeks are so draining!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hello ladies im due July 2nd, but my doc told me i will be delivering around June 20th. can i join your group. im pregnant with my 3rd little one. very exciting. just had my glucose test done yesterday so waiting to find out the results. hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## 28329

Gosh ladies, in so uncomfortable. I look so silly waddling like a duck at 19 weeks!!


----------



## sumday3

ugh i hear you!!!!!!!!! i remember my hips hurting with the boys, with the 1st after 32 weeks and 2nd i think beginning 3rd tri, 19 weeks with baby girl and it's getting worse every day- which i'm certain is causing me to waddle i can't see myself but i can feel it :cry: it frackin hurts to get out of bed in the mornings and to stand up during the day to go piddle! i'm thinking i have that spd- will talk to dr about it on monday but i'm certain that's what it is, anyone that has it have any suggestions or treatment for it?!


----------



## 28329

Definately sounds like spd. I had it with my dd and it was hell. I hope its not spd.


----------



## sumday3

oh rats :wacko: well i'm just gonna start taking it easy with the exercise and such hoping i don't cause it to flare much more than it already is


----------



## 28329

I'd recommend talking to your doctor, it may just be pressure but better to know. 
When I had it I couldn't move without pain. I didn't walk for 6 weeks. I'm hoping I don't get it this time. I really feel for all the ladies with it.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

sumday3 said:


> ugh i hear you!!!!!!!!! i remember my hips hurting with the boys, with the 1st after 32 weeks and 2nd i think beginning 3rd tri, 19 weeks with baby girl and it's getting worse every day- which i'm certain is causing me to waddle i can't see myself but i can feel it :cry: it frackin hurts to get out of bed in the mornings and to stand up during the day to go piddle! i'm thinking i have that spd- will talk to dr about it on monday but i'm certain that's what it is, anyone that has it have any suggestions or treatment for it?!

 hope you feel better just looked up what spd is and it sounds awful. hope it goes away soon.


----------



## ttcnewb

So excited we have our scan in 5 days! It's been so long since we had our first one at 9 weeks! This will be the last scan if all goes well. We aren't going to find out what the sex is. Want it to be a surprise for everyone!


----------



## jen1019

Sumday-- I would talk to your doctor about it, just to be on the safe side. I do hope that you are feeling better soon :hugs:

ttcnewb-- That is so exciting! We go in just over 2 weeks and I am so excited about it!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

My scan is in 3 days. :)
so exciting!!


----------



## Medzi

I have my scan today! Not finding out the gender, but so excited to see Cubby! :)


----------



## Jadey121

5 more days until my scan! 
Im not going to tell them i know the gender and let them tell me. Doubke confirmation that way lol x


----------



## tartlet

So my general doctor and my OB have decided to try a combination of Labetalol and Buspar to try and control my headaches and my anxiety. I sincerely hope they work because I'm so tired of feeling like this all the time.


----------



## Jellycat

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> I caved!! We are team pink :)

ahh Congrats on a :baby: :girl:



Sw33tp3a said:


> hello ladies im due July 2nd, but my doc told me i will be delivering around June 20th. can i join your group. im pregnant with my 3rd little one. very exciting. just had my glucose test done yesterday so waiting to find out the results. hope everyone is doing well.

:hi: welcome to the June Thread ! Are you delivering early because of possible GD?



sumday3 said:


> ugh i hear you!!!!!!!!! i remember my hips hurting with the boys, with the 1st after 32 weeks and 2nd i think beginning 3rd tri, 19 weeks with baby girl and it's getting worse every day- which i'm certain is causing me to waddle i can't see myself but i can feel it :cry: it frackin hurts to get out of bed in the mornings and to stand up during the day to go piddle! i'm thinking i have that spd- will talk to dr about it on monday but i'm certain that's what it is, anyone that has it have any suggestions or treatment for it?!

:hugs: I got this last pregnancy and have known friends to get really hope it eases. Ask for physio from the doctor (dont take no for an answer) , when getting out of the car dont spread legs and put one leg out of the car instead swivel and put both legs out of the car at the same time. I found having my legs wide was most comfortable but excrutiating pain when then having to have them closer together. Sometimes a support belt can help take the pressure off the pelvis



Medzi said:


> I have my scan today! Not finding out the gender, but so excited to see Cubby! :)

How was your scan ?



tartlet said:


> So my general doctor and my OB have decided to try a combination of Labetalol and Buspar to try and control my headaches and my anxiety. I sincerely hope they work because I'm so tired of feeling like this all the time.

Realy hope it works for you and you feel better soon :hugs:

I'm definitley feeling things earlier on than with JJ (not in regards to movement) but general feeling heavy, uncomfortable sleeping, swollen ankles etc Hoping it will stay mild though instad of gradually getting worse.


----------



## MumMumMum

5 days until our scan! So excited to find out what we are having!


----------



## Mellie1988

Anyone else got an over active bean? My little man doesn't stop wriggling all day and all night, it makes me feel sick sometimes....feels like he's doing somersaults in there! 

Hope your scan went well medzi! 

Tartlet, hope your dr is able to help :( :hugs: 

Jelly, I think the more pregnancies you have the more uncomfortable you feel earlier on, something to do with stomach and uterus muscles! 

X


----------



## sumday3

mine feels like that as well i also started feeling very early, ob informed it is because i have very posterior placenta so i feel every single little thing she does in there it seems! sometimes it's comforting and sometimes i think settle down in there just a tad little babe!


----------



## anneliese

Does anyone ever feel a lot of pressure concentrated in one area? I feel this usually once a day and wonder if it's the baby turning/rolling around?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Sw33tp3a said:


> hello ladies im due July 2nd, but my doc told me i will be delivering around June 20th. can i join your group. im pregnant with my 3rd little one. very exciting. just had my glucose test done yesterday so waiting to find out the results. hope everyone is doing well.

:hi: welcome to the June Thread ! Are you delivering early because of possible GD?

actually kind of both GD and the fact my DD and DS were 9.12 and 10 pound s when born so my doc doesnt want to end up having complications and me to deliver a big baby. and my due date of July 2nd is based on the babys size since my cycles were all a mess before i conceived and we dont now what my conceived date is. so i have to be monitored on the size that will show when baby will be born. and my doctor thinks that the baby is already ranging big. i have lost 12 pounds size my 5th week. and so it isnt due to me over eating or anything.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

anneliese said:


> Does anyone ever feel a lot of pressure concentrated in one area? I feel this usually once a day and wonder if it's the baby turning/rolling around?

i actually get this several times a day and if i feel around that area it will be almost hard and then more squishy on other side.


----------



## jen1019

tartlet said:


> So my general doctor and my OB have decided to try a combination of Labetalol and Buspar to try and control my headaches and my anxiety. I sincerely hope they work because I'm so tired of feeling like this all the time.

I hope that you get some relief soon. I've been struggling with headaches too, and I was prescribed tylenol w/ caffeine & butalbatol which helps if it's a regular headache but not a migraine. Hang in there, hun!



Mellie1988 said:


> Anyone else got an over active bean? My little man doesn't stop wriggling all day and all night, it makes me feel sick sometimes....feels like he's doing somersaults in there!
> 
> Hope your scan went well medzi!
> 
> Tartlet, hope your dr is able to help :( :hugs:
> 
> Jelly, I think the more pregnancies you have the more uncomfortable you feel earlier on, something to do with stomach and uterus muscles!
> 
> X

I think I may have felt baby move once or twice but not totally sure... guess we will wait and see. I have been feeling nauseous for a few days and wonder if it's related to the baby's activity. I'm not sure, but I'm happy as long as the little one is happy and healthy.

Congrats to all of those with upcoming scans! I think I will be the last one going ;) Can't wait to hear that all the babies are doing great!


----------



## anneliese

Sw33tp3a said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever feel a lot of pressure concentrated in one area? I feel this usually once a day and wonder if it's the baby turning/rolling around?
> 
> i actually get this several times a day and if i feel around that area it will be almost hard and then more squishy on other side.Click to expand...

Yes, I almost added that in, but was too lazy to edit my post :blush:. The area where I feel the pressure is also very hard, which I assume must be the baby.


----------



## Carly.C

Hi ladies, had my scan today and we are team........... Pink. I'm cooking a little princess. We're so happy xxxxx


----------



## Jellycat

Ahh congrats Carly !

I've felt hard areas near my belly button on one side have felt really stretched and tight and pressure then disappears.

Sw33tp3a. Hopefully babies growth will slowdown later, have you been quite sick or just lost appetite?


----------



## Carly.C

That reveal was much more dramatic when typing it in2 my iPad!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Carly- congrats on team pink, so cant wait to find out myself. 
Jelly- i did have morning sickness alot at first but last few weeks i have my appetite back but get full easily. no more getting sick though. im over weight to begin with but not to much so loosing some doesnt hurt anything. the doctor said not to worry as long as the baby is continuing to grow.


----------



## Kellya009

anneliese said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever feel a lot of pressure concentrated in one area? I feel this usually once a day and wonder if it's the baby turning/rolling around?
> 
> i actually get this several times a day and if i feel around that area it will be almost hard and then more squishy on other side.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I almost added that in, but was too lazy to edit my post :blush:. The area where I feel the pressure is also very hard, which I assume must be the baby.Click to expand...

I was going to post something about this today as well! I felt this a bunch of times last night in bed. I was assuming it was the baby too. I don't think it can be gas or a bm... It feels way too hard for that!!


----------



## ttcnewb

Congratulations Carly! 
I've put on 4kg (8.8lb)so far just wondering how much everyone else has put on so far. I have a great web site that gives you a guide on how much you can expect to put on during your pregnancy. I've put on alittle more than I should have by now but not to worried about it, as I think I did have a blow out day yesterday were I had a few treats I would not normally eat. & it's been Christmas. 
https://www.kidspot.com.au/weightgain/pregnancyweightgain.asp


----------



## 28329

I was 9stone 11lb (137lb) pre pregnancy. im now 9 stone 12. so I've only gained 1lb.


----------



## Kellya009

I've gained 10 lbs :(. Since my ms has eased off I haven't been watching what I'm eating at all.


----------



## NDH

I'm still less than I weighed when I got preggo. I was 52.5kg at the start and am now about 51kg. I eat a lot and never had Ms, my metabolism just really kicks into overdrive when pregnant.


----------



## Medzi

Scan today went so well! Everything looks great! We are just so excited :) Stayed team yellow! 

This evening I was at my niece's birthday party. A group of 3 girls came over and pointed at my belly and asked "whats that?" I said "a baby!" and one opens her mouth so wide and looks at me and says "I'M TELLING MY MOM!" HAHA! I thought I was in trouble, but I guess she was just so excited she ran right to her mom to tell her about it :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have put on about 5kgs so far, I'm just not letting it worry me anymore! I still hadn't lost the weight I put on with my last pregnancy when I got pregnant again. Once I've had this little bubba I'm going to sort myself out!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Well done to those who stay team yellow, I wish I could do it! It must be the best surprise ever to find out right at the end! And congrats to those who have found out they are having a girl/ boy


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Medzi- that is cute/ glad all is going good


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

anneliese said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever feel a lot of pressure concentrated in one area? I feel this usually once a day and wonder if it's the baby turning/rolling around?
> 
> i actually get this several times a day and if i feel around that area it will be almost hard and then more squishy on other side.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I almost added that in, but was too lazy to edit my post :blush:. The area where I feel the pressure is also very hard, which I assume must be the baby.Click to expand...

When I had my scan on Thursday the lady asked if any was feeling any pressure, she said that baby was curled right up and squishing into my bladder. I said I also felt like I needed to pee too and she laughed and said my bladder was near empty! Baby looked cosy though :)


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Oh my goodness have you UK ladies seen the new range of newborn girls clothes at Next online? I've just been looking for babies first outfits and they have the most gorgeous onesies and comfy little dresses/leggings. I'm going to be broke!! I'm ordering the lot. Can't...help...myself!!!! :haha:


----------



## Carly.C

The feeling of needling to pee all the time skipped me in the 1st few weeks due to a tilted uterus, but I'm getting it every nw and then but as you say it's probably where the baby is pressing. It's so exciting, feels like things are really progressing now.
As for weight gain, I just weighed and I am 9st 6lbs compared to 8st12lbs pre-pregnancy with no morning sickness at all so I'm REALLY happy with that so far.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I was in hospital with sickness at week 15 and at that point I had lost 3lb compared to what I weighed at my 5 week appointment. I am 20 weeks now and too scared to weigh myself as I have felt great these last few weeks and feel I may have over indulged a bit since my appetite returned! Oops


----------



## Carly.C

Haha, it's so hard isn't it? People in work keep saying its your time now to eat for two. I CANNOT think like that and I'm determined to stay with the same train of thought!! (Famous last words!) having said that, I hardly have a bump yet so things may change when I start expanding!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Hello!!

Sorry havent been around much, I tend to forget when Im in groups :blush: Thought I would update anyway, I had my 20 week scan yesterday. And I am now.... TEAM BLUE!!!! :happydance: Everything was perfect and he measured right on track! He wasnt pleased with being poked though and got lots of elbows :haha: Scan lady was lovely, she clearly loved her job as she gave us 3 pics instead of one and got to see baby in 4d (think thats right, looks 3d but called 4d? :dohh:) anyway, I never saw it with Logan and thought it was only done privately, it was pretty weird but awesome too! 
Honestly thought I was expecting a girl as this pregnancy has been different to Logan's, how wrong was I! I am totally in love with this new little man already :cloud9: although Im daunted by being really outnumbered now, thinking of making a Pink Retreat to hide in :rofl:

Hope everyone is well, I will post a scan pic in a min, gotta get it off Facebook. x


----------



## Logan's Mum

Here he is! going to update ticker too. Can you tell I'm excited :haha:x
 



Attached Files:







Boy Bear 2.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Logan's Mum

One more pic of his big Brother Logan modelling his new hat and looking adorable :blush:
 



Attached Files:







hat!.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats Logan's mum!! 

X x


----------



## 28329

Congrats on team blue! Your LO is adorable.


----------



## Carly.C

Congrats Logan's mum. Isn't it lovely knowing what sex the baby is. I love mine soooo much already x


----------



## anneliese

congrats logan's mum, love the scan pic!

and Carly, I wish I could find having to pee all the time exciting! I wake up at go pee at least 5 times a night and I find it so miserable


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Logan's mum on :blue:

Carly past few days I'm constantly needing to pee and feel real pressure below when bending trying to up my fluids to prevent a uti which makes me pee even more!

I had lost weight in first tri but have gained 4 lbs vs pre preg. However as I'm overweight mw wanted me to not gain any weight this pregnancy which makes me feel quite defeated already :-(. Otherwise I'd of been pleased with the 4lb gain.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Jellycat said:


> Congrats Logan's mum on :blue:
> 
> Carly past few days I'm constantly needing to pee and feel real pressure below when bending trying to up my fluids to prevent a uti which makes me pee even more!
> 
> I had lost weight in first tri but have gained 4 lbs vs pre preg. However as I'm overweight mw wanted me to not gain any weight this pregnancy which makes me feel quite defeated already :-(. Otherwise I'd of been pleased with the 4lb gain.


4lbs is not much at all, and if you really wanted to lose it you just need to cut back a bit and walk more, you could lose it in 2 weeks. Its safe to lose weight in pregnancy if you are already overweight. (Im sure between xmas and new year I put on at least 4lbs :dohh:)


----------



## Jellycat

I think it's posdible. If I could lose a pound and half before my consultant appointment at the end of the month I'm hoping they will be happy with only a couple of pound gain.

I've had terrible digestion issues this week so think I'll have to start being more careful what and how much I'm eating. I had signed up for a pregnancy class nearby that's running for 5 weeks but emailed last night to say only two of us have put deposits down so not worth her while so has offered 4 weeks for 1/2 an hour session really dissapointed.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats on team :blue: Logans mom

as for me i have a babyshower to go to for a lady at my husbands work on tuesday so he asked me to make something so here is what i have made today


----------



## 28329

Aww, I love the hat and mittens. They're gorgeous!!


----------



## Jellycat

Sweet pea they are gorgeous. I'm sure she will love them!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thank you Katy.. here is the other one i made as well its knitted though. the other set is crochet.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Jellycat said:


> Sweet pea they are gorgeous. I'm sure she will love them!

thanks hun


----------



## 28329

Aww, that one is so sweet. You're talented. I am getting nanny to make all our stuff, in useless.with knitting needles.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i suck at knitting so i had this one in my bag were i was like working on it every now and then as a straight line. so i was think i have no idea what to do with it at the shap it was so i ended the top area and closed it on one side witch made it come together at the top and it was shaped and the right size for a baby hat so i stitched up the two ends together and made it a hat and added a pompom and it was the same size as the crochet one i did earlier so im like woohoo, that was easy. my hubby said he wished we new what we were having so i could start on our little one.


----------



## 28329

Clever! Do you have a date for a gender scan?
My scan is tomorrow. The next 21 hours are gonna go so slowly! :haha:


----------



## Medzi

28329 said:


> Clever! Do you have a date for a gender scan?
> My scan is tomorrow. The next 21 hours are gonna go so slowly! :haha:

I'm excited to hear what you are having!


----------



## Carly.C

28329 said:


> Clever! Do you have a date for a gender scan?
> My scan is tomorrow. The next 21 hours are gonna go so slowly! :haha:

Keep us posted. Drink a fizzy/sugary drink an hour before hand to wake baby up. I think mine was hyperactive on E-numbers during my scan:rofl:


----------



## 28329

Thanks for the tip :thumbup:
Baby is usually wriggling around at that time of day but I'll try to make it more active.


----------



## MumMumMum

Good luck to everyone finding out this week!

My scan is on Wednesday - if you are anything like me you are counting down the days! So excited!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my next appointment is in two weeks i hope i get to find out. im ready to start sewing up some diaper covers in patterns for the gender. since im doing cloth diapering.


----------



## klcuk3

Just seen I'm still on June list...I had a miscarriage unfortunately in nov, but am back again but in the September group now xx hope all you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## Jellycat

klcuk3 said:


> Just seen I'm still on June list...I had a miscarriage unfortunately in nov, but am back again but in the September group now xx hope all you ladies are doing well xx

Sorry for your loss

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months for your September baby


----------



## 28329

So sorry about the loss of you June baby. Good luck for you and you September bundle.


----------



## Kellya009

Feeling a bit down tonight&#8230; I decided to clear out all my old subscriptions on bnb and looked through my old TTC threads, all the profiles of the girls I was testing with in October. We got our BFP our first month trying so I wasn&#8217;t on TTC boards very long, but I was sad to see the girls I tested with still getting BFN&#8217;s, and a few with mc&#8217;s :( It&#8217;s crazy what couples have to go through to have a baby. Did a lot of you June mum&#8217;s try for a very long time? I know I would&#8217;ve been heartbroken with even one month of a BFN.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Kellya009 said:


> Feeling a bit down tonight I decided to clear out all my old subscriptions on bnb and looked through my old TTC threads, all the profiles of the girls I was testing with in October. We got our BFP our first month trying so I wasnt on TTC boards very long, but I was sad to see the girls I tested with still getting BFNs, and a few with mcs :( Its crazy what couples have to go through to have a baby. Did a lot of you June mums try for a very long time? I know I wouldve been heartbroken with even one month of a BFN.

we had over a 2 years trying and got nothing then a year in to it i started having signs of PCOS. and was diagnosed a month before i apparently conceived saying i was going through preminapuse, and so we started to give up so when i didnt have period after 70 something days i thought nothing of it till my hubby made me test one last time and we had a bfp


----------



## Logan's Mum

Carly.C said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Clever! Do you have a date for a gender scan?
> My scan is tomorrow. The next 21 hours are gonna go so slowly! :haha:
> 
> Keep us posted. Drink a fizzy/sugary drink an hour before hand to wake baby up. I think mine was hyperactive on E-numbers during my scan:rofl:Click to expand...

I had some sort of iced fruit drink from Costa before my scan, LO was going crazy, was not impressed with being pushed around with the scan so got a fair few elbows, which was weird to watch on the screen then be able to feel a mili-second later :haha:

Good luck for all those ladies with scans this week :flower:


----------



## NDH

We weren't trying long with this bub - 5 months of ntnp not caring either way, but DD took 27 months to conceive, plus on top of that we were in different countries for 6 months so over 2 1/2 years after we started trying til we got our bfp.


----------



## Jellycat

We were NTNP some months then waiting awhile because moving house etc. first month not properly monitoring what was happening with my cycle got our BFP 

Who has scans this week?


----------



## Jadey121

Jelly - Ive got my scan Weds  10.10am i cant wait! 

We tried for one cycle and got our bfp but unfortunately we had a chemical as i was originally in the may group. Think we was very lucky to get another positive only a few weeks after chemical and now due in June.


----------



## ttcnewb

Got our BFP second month of trying. We are blessed! Was really hard to tell family who had been trying over 12months. We got married in August and got our BFP start of Oct.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Keep forgetting to come and check in here. Can I please be added to June 16th I think I asked a while ago but wasn't certain of dates then maybe.

We had one cycle of iui in march 2012 then put it on hold over summer and tried naturally in September 2013 and got bfp in October :D


----------



## 28329

We was trying for 16 months when we got our bfp. We had 3 mc's in that time and was told that any natural conception would end in a mc. But here I am without the ivf :)

My scan is in less than 5 hours. So looking forward to it.


----------



## shellgirl

We were NTNP for 7 months and got a BFP in May, but then had a m/c in June. Actively tried for 4 months and then got a BFP in October.


----------



## Medzi

We got our first bfp on Christmas day 2011 after 2 month ttc. I had a miscarriage in January. We started trying again in March so it took 7 months the second time for this little one.


----------



## danielle1984

scan in 30 minutes!


----------



## Medzi

danielle1984 said:


> scan in 30 minutes!

Yay!!! I am so so so excited for you! I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

danielle1984 said:


> scan in 30 minutes!

patiently waiting to here the news:thumbup:


----------



## autigers55

It took us 33-34 months to conceive this one. It only took one cycle with our dd.


----------



## 28329

We're team BLUE. So so over the moon.


----------



## danielle1984

Baby boy here!! :blue:


----------



## Medzi

2 team blue!! Yay!! Congrats ladies!!!!


----------



## Jellycat

MustBeMummy said:


> Keep forgetting to come and check in here. Can I please be added to June 16th I think I asked a while ago but wasn't certain of dates then maybe.
> 
> We had one cycle of iui in march 2012 then put it on hold over summer and tried naturally in September 2013 and got bfp in October :D

Ahhhh your due the same day as me , I'll update the front page 

Oh Lovely news Two Boys :blue: :blue:


----------



## Kellya009

Ahh 2 more boys?? Wow Danielle I thought you were leaning towards a girl!? Crazy!! Congrats to you both :)

I have my scan on Saturday this week. Doubt I will get any results until my drs appt next week but I'm just anxious to see baby again!! I'm sure ill be team blue as well! Hoping for team pink tho


----------



## tartlet

Grats to the new Team Blue mamas!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

anyone having cravings like out of the blue. today i have been craving chicken pot pie. so i decided to make a homemade one in my crockpot. hope it turns out :) i also made 3 dozen pumpkin chocolate chip muffins.


----------



## danielle1984

Kellya009 said:


> Ahh 2 more boys?? Wow Danielle I thought you were leaning towards a girl!? Crazy!! Congrats to you both :)
> 
> I have my scan on Saturday this week. Doubt I will get any results until my drs appt next week but I'm just anxious to see baby again!! I'm sure ill be team blue as well! Hoping for team pink tho

Yea crazy huh? I was so sure it was a girl plus I had a few dreams of baby being a girl. After seeing the scan this morning, there's no way this baby is a girl haha. His legs were wide open! We wouldn't have been able to be team yellow, not with that picture lol


----------



## Kellya009

Sw33tp3a said:


> anyone having cravings like out of the blue. today i have been craving chicken pot pie. so i decided to make a homemade one in my crockpot. hope it turns out :) i also made 3 dozen pumpkin chocolate chip muffins.

Thanks a lot, now Im craving chicken pot pie too lol! I am sooo bad for that. I asked DH to get a rotisserie chicken for me while I was at work and when I got home I was so disappointed he didnt have it. I will fixate on one thing for days until I get it! Preggo see preggo do lol!!


----------



## tartlet

^^ I'm horrible for preggo see preggo do too ;-) 

Finding that the gender is the opposite of what your instinct was messes with your head! It did mine at least! I was for sure I was cooking a little boy, but the US tech said girl! I have since heard several 'wrong gender' stories from ultrasounds 16 weeks and earlier, and ours was 15+3, so that makes me a bit nervous. I can't wait to see baby again at the anatomy scan to see if she has remained a girl, lol! Now if the darn imaging center would hurry up and call me to set up the appointment...


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lol I'm the same. I will crave something all week then when I finally get it I'm like "nahhh don't think I want it now..." :haha:


----------



## 28329

I'm not really getting many cravings. I'm eating a lot of jam on toast and really wanted cheesy chips yesterday.


----------



## sumday3

tartlet said:


> ^^ I'm horrible for preggo see preggo do too ;-)
> 
> Finding that the gender is the opposite of what your instinct was messes with your head! It did mine at least! I was for sure I was cooking a little boy, but the US tech said girl! I have since heard several 'wrong gender' stories from ultrasounds 16 weeks and earlier, and ours was 15+3, so that makes me a bit nervous. I can't wait to see baby again at the anatomy scan to see if she has remained a girl, lol! Now if the darn imaging center would hurry up and call me to set up the appointment...

I did a private gender u.s. at 15+1 and it def. looked like a girl the tech had no doubts, I than paid for yet another private u.s. at 18+1 and still little girl, had my anatomy scan yesterday and she was still a girl! I was paranoid too, but I think those stories are isolated incidences on the internet, and of course when you tell people you find out that early they always know more than the professionals or know someone who knows someone who's gender was wrong! Enjoy knowing your having a little girl and don't fret it, I'll bet she's still a little girl at your anatomy scan! :flower:


----------



## shellgirl

I also had an early private gender scan at 15+3. The tech was very positive it was a girl and there would be no changing. I then had an amnio at 17+4 and she is still a girl, I don't believe there are errors with those. Have my anatomy scan today and I'm betting she is still a girl! If the tech was very sure, I wouldn't worry. I'd only be concerned if they said they weren't really that sure and just giving you their best guess.


----------



## Kellya009

Shell the amnio is always right because it looks at the chromosomes. 

Tartlet - I wouldn't worry!! At least you do get to see baby again before birth, so you can make 100% sure!!


----------



## MumMumMum

Congrats to everyone whose found out! My scan is tomorrow at 4 - I can't wait!


----------



## 28329

Can't wait for your update MumMumMum


----------



## MumMumMum

28329 said:


> Can't wait for your update MumMumMum

I've been really unsure this time about whether it is pink or blue but right now I'm thinking blue. I think I'll be surprised whatever they say! x


----------



## 28329

that's good. From the day I found out I had a strong gut feeling I was team pink. I was so wrong!! What are you hoping for?


----------



## 3Beans

I have a strong feeling this is a girl (I'm hoping for a girl!), but we will see in a few weeks if I'm right or wrong!!


----------



## 28329

3beans, I hope you get your girl.


----------



## MumMumMum

28329 said:


> that's good. From the day I found out I had a strong gut feeling I was team pink. I was so wrong!! What are you hoping for?

I don't mind either way. There are pluses to both for us. Glad you don't get to choose!

I can't wait to start getting ready though with the nursery and clothes x


----------



## 28329

Its so amazing once you find out. I can't wait to go buy little shirts and nike booties.


----------



## Kellya009

Oh my gosh ladies, I am dying over the baby shower decor at this site: https://www.minted.com/baby-shower-decorations?sort=popular_asc

So cute! Speaking of baby showers, when are yours planned for? Is anyone waiting until baby is here? Who is planning them?


----------



## Kellya009

Ahh I can't wait till Saturday to see our little babe again!!


----------



## 28329

Its great seeing all the scans coming up.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Kellya009 said:


> Oh my gosh ladies, I am dying over the baby shower decor at this site: https://www.minted.com/baby-shower-decorations?sort=popular_asc
> 
> So cute! Speaking of baby showers, when are yours planned for? Is anyone waiting until baby is here? Who is planning them?

Mine is planned for 3/3. I will be 27 weeks. Since I'm having twins i wanted to have it when I would still be comfortable. My mom and best friend are throwing it for me.


----------



## Medzi

I have no idea about a baby shower... so far no one has brought up having one for me..


----------



## CottlestonPie

My mum and MIL have talked about a baby shower but as its not my first, I don't know if I should have one. Everyone wants to throw one for me (SIL is getting excited too) but I feel rude! I think i might say we can have a "no gifts expected" thing as it was only 2 years ago that I had DS and people bought lots then.


----------



## autigers55

I know I'm getting a shower, but I dont know when. It will probably be 1-2 months before I'm due. 

At first I didnt think I would get one if I had another little girl because my SIL said to me, "If you have another girl, there is no need to have a baby shower because you have everything already." I just looked at her with the nastiest look I could. So what if I have another girl, it's been 5yrs since my dd was born and this baby wouldnt fit in her clothes because my dd was born in Feb. and plus I gave a lot of my baby girl clothes to my other SIL because she is having a baby in about 4wks. So I have hardly anything left.


----------



## Jellycat

I agree loving all this talk of scans etc.

No baby shower for me as my group of friends only do for the firsts . There 4 out of 7 due in June/July so can't expect 2 of us to get showers too.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I won't be having a shower, it was only 18 months ago I had one for my baby girl and my friends bought me lots. I really don't need anything new, especially as I'm having another little girl :)


----------



## Kellya009

Ok, so I just had to go to the drugstore to do some post office stuff. And I walked out with a bag of Oreos, cheesy crackers, pop tarts (!?), Hershey's hugs and a chocolate milk. 

Someone laugh with me please.


----------



## tartlet

I don't need any big items, but I think I will be getting a "sprinkle"... People do small showers here a lot for second or more babies. Guests usually bring things like diapers, wipes, and any other small items that may be needed, and at any shower people are gonna bring baby some cute new clothes.  My mother in law is talking about doing a joint shower for me and her daughter at our church. My sis in law is 5 weeks further along than me.


----------



## tartlet

Kellya009 said:


> Ok, so I just had to go to the drugstore to do some post office stuff. And I walked out with a bag of Oreos, cheesy crackers, pop tarts (!?), Hershey's hugs and a chocolate milk.
> 
> Someone laugh with me please.

I am laughing with you because I have gone through both Oreo and Pop Tart cravings in the past few weeks!!


----------



## shellgirl

Mmmmm...oreos!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we have no baby items so we will have a babyshower. we went to one at my hubbies work today for one of the workers. and they all had to inform me they already have my hubbies baby shower planned out already as well. it was cuite. we will most likely have one though at our own house no matter if its a boy or a girl. since due at end of june time fram most likely will have it in April or May.


----------



## anneliese

Anyone feel the baby from the outside yet? I didn't start feeling what I thought might be movement until about 17.5 weeks. For the past week or so I feel kicks and rolling for certain, and the past 2 or so days I swear I can feel it from the outside!! I feel like this is too early though, especially for having it being a first baby and having an anterior placenta. I wonder if I'm imagining this or can I really be feeling the baby from the outside


----------



## Medzi

I haven't felt more than flutters yet... my placenta is completely anterior so acting like a big pillow when baby is kicking away. Our scan on Friday showed baby kicking like crazy but I couldn't feel it! Tech and doctor said I might have to wait a few weeks longer.. I can't wait though!


----------



## Kellya009

anneliese said:


> Anyone feel the baby from the outside yet? I didn't start feeling what I thought might be movement until about 17.5 weeks. For the past week or so I feel kicks and rolling for certain, and the past 2 or so days I swear I can feel it from the outside!! I feel like this is too early though, especially for having it being a first baby and having an anterior placenta. I wonder if I'm imagining this or can I really be feeling the baby from the outside

I can feel pressure and hard spots from the outside, especially if I lay on my back for a minute or so. But I'm still having a hard time distinguishing inside movements to be honest! I think it's sort of a bubbly or crawly feeling but that could still be gas. Who knows!


----------



## Jadey121

20 week scan this morning. Cant wait to see baby again :-D


----------



## ttcnewb

We had our 19 week scan today. Was exhausting, we were there 3hrs as baby wasn't being cooperative. I got told to have the morning off work and come in the afternoon. I was called from work twice before 9.15am from work then when I called to say they needed us to stay my boss stated "Can't they reschedule for a later time?" Not, I hope everything is alright! Then called me whilst I was getting scanned a couple of times. glad I turned off my mobile! I was so upset about how my boss was treating me I later called in sick. I had to leave a message and she called back. My husband picked up I couldn't face her.
My husband & I had some quiet time together this afternoon and felt our bundle of joy for the first [email protected] 19wks!


----------



## Kota

Had my 20wk scan today! Very chilled out little bubba growing all nice and healthy in there! Can't believe I'm 20wks today!! This pregnancy is starting to feel like its flying by! Next milestone, 24wks!! We're team Yellow officially but after a potty shot I saw today when he was doing the ultrasound over the legs I'm pretty confident we're Team Girl! Only time (and giving birth) will tell though! :lol:


----------



## 28329

We can feel baby on the outside. My fiance first felt him at 18 weeks. And you can see my belly moving when baby does too. I'm already being kept awake by movements.


----------



## greenlady

Good news about all the scans! Ttcnewb I'm sorry our boss wasn't more understanding, but glad it meant you spending time at home and feeling your LO! 

I age am anterior placenta too and I've felt some kicks from the outside, more like my skin jumps up a bit, it's cool hey?


----------



## Mellie1988

Hello all, hope your well! Glad to hear all scans are going well and congrats to those that found out they are team pink/blue! 

Had a busy week here with DS :( first of all he had an abscess and was on anti biotics, he finished that course on Sunday and Tuesday morning he came out with a rash, took him to the walk in centre and they said he had a reaction to the amoxicillin because he had glandular fever at the same time as the abscess....took him drs today as its gotten worse and turns out he has Scarlett fever :( dr said its third case he has seen in past 15 years...poor little mite, he's covered head to toe in a rash and has tonsillitis aswell, he's mainly sleeping, feel so sorry for him. Been given a 10 day course of more antibiotics so no work or nursery for me and the little man for a while :( in just hoping that it won't mess with my maternity leave? Need to check with HR! 

I'm absolutely exhausted with it all, little one is very happy swimming away in there tho and kicking/rolling around...OH felt him for the first time last night, it's crazy how pregnancy still amazes you even third time around, so special! 

We've been talking names too which is very exciting, we have a short list of Ollie, Oscar, Alfie and Logan! Think we will wait to see what he looks like when he arrives. 

X


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh my goodness your poor DS! Hope it clears up quickly!


----------



## 28329

aww, poor little man. Hope it gets better quickly.


----------



## autigers55

I've felt baby from the outside for about a week now, but first started feeling he/she move at 16wks. It's pretty powerful kicks for only 18wks.


----------



## jen1019

Mellie- I am so sorry to hear that your son is sick :( Poor little man. Hope he gets well soon!

Congrats to all of those who found out the gender, and are feeling more movement. I felt flutters once or twice and that was about it. Wishing I could feel LO... but hopefully in the next couple weeks!


----------



## NDH

Oh Mellie that's terrible! My mom had Scarlet Fever when she was 3 - not fun at all.


----------



## Jellycat

Mellie - should t effect your maternity leave . Hope it passes quickly and the antibiotics finally do the job.

Wow lots of people seem to feeling lo now. I've had a couple of flutters but with anterior placenta nog felt much for now.

Had rubbish day, anyone else's bump just constantly hand a full ache. Groin hurts took. Been really uncomfortable at work. Can't believe I'm feeling like this already!


----------



## CottlestonPie

JC :hugs: I feel your pain. I've had an achey day today. Spd is playing up. The only way I can sit without being in pain is with my legs crossed but that makes my hips worse when I stand. Also had a few uncomfortable braxton hicks while walking around today and my legs are starting to get puffy. 
Here's hoping for a better day tomorrow for us both!


----------



## Medzi

Same with me - tightness and pains plus getting puffy in my legs. I already have high blood pressure and also kidney disease so I'm worried about the swelling starting already ... :(


----------



## Kellya009

Grrr! Work is frustrating me. We're having this group "inspiring champions" come do a 3 day seminar for us and it happens to fall on the same day as a drs appt for me. The one where the dr gives me the results of all my blood tests, physical, and ultrasounds. I would only miss an hour and a half of the seminar but they want me to change the appt!! It's in 6 days! I'm so frustrated right now. They're making me feel totally guilty for missing any of it.


----------



## Kellya009

Jellycat said:


> Mellie - should t effect your maternity leave . Hope it passes quickly and the antibiotics finally do the job.
> 
> Wow lots of people seem to feeling lo now. I've had a couple of flutters but with anterior placenta nog felt much for now.
> 
> Had rubbish day, anyone else's bump just constantly hand a full ache. Groin hurts took. Been really uncomfortable at work. Can't believe I'm feeling like this already!

Jelly I was just describing that achy feeling to DH. I haven't felt it until this week and it's getting annoying to be honest!!


----------



## Jellycat

Oh good to know its not just me. I've been fine in bed just when I'm out and about yesterday do hoping the rest will make it feel better.

Kelly your work sound a nightmare - can you not say you weren't able to change it ? Would an hour and half really make a difference?

I've got an all day staff get together in London and dreading feeling like I did yesterday and having to walk around everywhere etc. train in rush hour will be a nightmare too if I've got to stand the whole journey.

Anyone else still struggling on names? We struggled last time but had properly started discussing it by now. We have just moved house do my name books are in a box somewhere and we are busy with toddler working and sorting out the house to find time to discuss names.


----------



## NDH

We have a boy name (well two, if we have a boy we'll decide which to use first) but if we have a girl she'll be nameless... DH won't even consider any of the names I've suggested but won't suggest any either.


----------



## Mellie1988

We have a short list of boys names, we sat up talking names for a few hours a few nights ago :) .... I think we will stick with the short list until he arrives and see what he looks like before deciding his name! 

X


----------



## ttcnewb

I like that Mellie! We also think the same with naming our baby.


----------



## autigers55

We have a boy name picked out, just cant decide which middle name to use. As for a girl, we are completely clueless, we cannot agree on anything. So I pray we are having a boy because if its a little girl, the poor thing may not have a name until after she is born.


----------



## sumday3

I've always wanted to be one of those mommas that could name babe while inside of me- for this little girl we've been calling her a name we both really like since we found out 6 weeks ago, but i don't think i could ever announce it to anyone else until she was born because of i changed both of my boys names once they were born, and all their baby shower stuff said something else lol!


----------



## ttcnewb

Kellya009 said:


> Grrr! Work is frustrating me. We're having this group "inspiring champions" come do a 3 day seminar for us and it happens to fall on the same day as a drs appt for me. The one where the dr gives me the results of all my blood tests, physical, and ultrasounds. I would only miss an hour and a half of the seminar but they want me to change the appt!! It's in 6 days! I'm so frustrated right now. They're making me feel totally guilty for missing any of it.

They can't do that it's your right to have medical appointment and especially whilst pregnant. I have been beside myself with the way my work has been treating me and I ended up going to my GP to talk about it and he said they have no right to treat me that way and put me on work cover for harassment and bullying. I was shocked he told be its was he best option and I would have to get my union involve. After speaking to my union rep I was told also its the only way of dealing with it. Please don't make them bully you deserve better! We have to look after not only ourselves but our babies on board! Best of luck!


----------



## Jellycat

Sumday - did you still use the items with the wrong name?

I like to announce baby and name when born, our friends had a baby 4 weeks ago and still no name.

I felt dreadful yesterday really achey all over and in pelvis, today completely back to normal no pains or anything. Must of over done it the day before . Got my consultant and midwife appointment Monday feeling nervous as not sure what the consultant appointment will involve. Not sure when the next appointment is with 2nd baby hoping I still get an appointment at 24 weeks.


----------



## NDH

I have friends who took nearly three weeks to name their baby - everyone was in hysterics when his name was announced as (daddy's name) III :rofl: But as it turns out it took so long cause they were determined to not use his dad's name but he just suited the name so well they kept coming back to it.

I think its fine to take a day or two to name a baby (DD was nameless for two days).


----------



## CottlestonPie

DH and I have chosen names but won't announce them until after the birth in case the names don't suit the babies and also, god forbid if anything were to happen to one of the twins, we don't want people telling us which name we should use.


----------



## Jellycat

NDH said:


> I have friends who took nearly three weeks to name their baby - everyone was in hysterics when his name was announced as (daddy's name) III :rofl: But as it turns out it took so long cause they were determined to not use his dad's name but he just suited the name so well they kept coming back to it.
> 
> I think its fine to take a day or two to name a baby (DD was nameless for two days).

Oh maybe that's what my friends are doing still keep going back to daddys name !

Saying that dh keeps saying he wants his name for Jelly#2


----------



## jen1019

We haven't talked names too much yet. We have our anatomy scan in about a week and a half, and it'll be nice to focus on names for one gender as DH has not been much help as of yet. More talking of names soon :)


----------



## Kellya009

Yay, 20 weeks today :)


----------



## jen1019

Congrats on 20 weeks Kelly!


----------



## Medzi

Yay to 20 weeks!


----------



## Jellycat

Excellent congrats on 20 weeks lovely to see us all approaching or just past the half way mark.


----------



## Jadey121

20 weeks today here too :-D

and a re scan at 1pm to see if we are deffo team blue lol. Nervous!!


----------



## misslissa

Can I join you ladies, thought I was due in July but my scan date altered me back to June 26th!

I'm 18+4 today

X


----------



## NDH

Welcome


----------



## Jellycat

Jadey121 said:


> 20 weeks today here too :-D
> 
> and a re scan at 1pm to see if we are deffo team blue lol. Nervous!!

Let us know how it goes ! I'm still thinking :blue:

Misslissa - welcome how have you been so far since being pregnant? I'll add you to the front page

Afm - my aches and pains have definitely disappeared after a couple of days ago which is a relief but I've woken this morning with another cold caught from my son, hoping this one will pass quickly as I have a work trip to London on Wednesday this week and don't fancy a hectic day full of cold.


----------



## tartlet

tartlet said:


> So my general doctor and my OB have decided to try a combination of Labetalol and Buspar to try and control my headaches and my anxiety. I sincerely hope they work because I'm so tired of feeling like this all the time.

Just thought I'd update. So far, the headaches have not eased at all. The past couple of days have actually been worse. The anxiety is better though, so thank goodness for that. I will give this current dosage of meds until my 20 week appt on Feb 5th, and if I'm still suffering with this every day, I will ask for a change.

On a different note, I posted in second tri about lotion recommendations for my miserable itchy legs, and it was mentioned that I need to mention this to my OB because of a condition called cholestasis of pregnancy. The next day, I had a nurse friend of mine say the same thing when she saw my scabbed shins when I was scratching them. So, I called my nurse at my OB to talk yesterday, but she never tot back with me, so hopefully I'll be able to tell them monday and see if I need to be tested. (We gad a bad ice storm here yesterday, I think the office closed early). It worries me because it has to do with the liver, and I had HELLP syndrome with my first, which also caused my liver to over produce enzymes. Hopefully they'll be able to tell me more monday. 

I still don't have a date for my 20 week scan! Frustrating! Sorry to all you ladies who are suffering with hip, leg, and back pain. I hope you find relief. Grats to everyone with healthy anatomy scans and those who know baby's gender!


----------



## Medzi

Suffering here with a sore throat, stuffy nose, and a low grade headache :( Ugh.... it feels like my head weighs 100 pounds.


----------



## Jadey121

Deffo boy!!! Hes measuring a week ahead and already weighs 13oz! Think hes going to be a big boy lol

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/Lil-L/IMG_20130126_161434_zpsee4953fd.jpg


Potty shot confirming!


----------



## Kellya009

Jellycat said:


> Excellent congrats on 20 weeks lovely to see us all approaching or just past the half way mark.

It's gone fast hasn't it?! Remember when we were all joining this thread at 6 and 7 weeks? Worrying all the time? And now we've made it halfway through! Crazy!!


----------



## Kellya009

I'm so sorry you're having such a rough go tartlet... Keep your chin up, you can make it through the tougher situations!! You are a woman!! :)


----------



## Kellya009

Jadey121 said:


> Deffo boy!!! Hes measuring a week ahead and already weighs 13oz! Think hes going to be a big boy lol
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/Lil-L/IMG_20130126_161434_zpsee4953fd.jpg
> 
> 
> Potty shot confirming!


Wow what a big boy lol!! Will you deliver a week earlier?


----------



## Jellycat

Tartlet how long did it take to get your first scan? Have you chased them?

Medzi - hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Well baby brain has officially started. Made chocolate chip cupcakes with JJ this afternoon as its an easy receipe for him to help mix with his plastic spoon, they all looked great as they came out the oven. Wasn't until later realised I didn't add any margarine too them ..... Surprisingly they are still edible but think they would of been awesome with the marg.


----------



## Jellycat

Jadey yay :blue: !!


----------



## Jadey121

Kellya009 said:


> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Deffo boy!!! Hes measuring a week ahead and already weighs 13oz! Think hes going to be a big boy lol
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/Lil-L/IMG_20130126_161434_zpsee4953fd.jpg
> 
> 
> Potty shot confirming!
> 
> 
> Wow what a big boy lol!! Will you deliver a week earlier?Click to expand...

Will be delivering early yes due to a planned c section xx


----------



## MumMumMum

Been shopping for our new princess today. We let DD choose some bits and managed to get a little sister baby grow in next for her too (dd already has a big sister top ready). So looking forward to having both my girls together


----------



## Kellya009

So in went for my 20 weeks scan today. Won't get the results till my drs appt next Thursday. But we got a picture and in the top left it says "B Gen-M." Does that mean its a boy?!?


----------



## Jellycat

Oh I don't know don't recall seeing that on any of my scans


----------



## shellgirl

Jadey: Congrats on your beautiful baby boy!

Tarlet: My legs have been extremely itchy too. I'm constantly scratching them, it's so uncomfortable. I talked to my doctor about it at my last appointment and she said it was most likely the extremely dry winter air we've been having. Is the air where you are very dry as well? She still took the blood tests for the liver just in case, but it came back Friday all clear, so I guess it is the winter. Hope that's the same for you! I feel you though, it's so awful!


----------



## tartlet

shellgirl said:


> Tarlet: My legs have been extremely itchy too. I'm constantly scratching them, it's so uncomfortable. I talked to my doctor about it at my last appointment and she said it was most likely the extremely dry winter air we've been having. Is the air where you are very dry as well? She still took the blood tests for the liver just in case, but it came back Friday all clear, so I guess it is the winter. Hope that's the same for you! I feel you though, it's so awful!

Glad to know you don't have OC! Yes, it's pretty dry here too, and I agree it's probably just that combined with regular old pregnancy itch. But I'm gonna bring it up just in case... seems my liver and pregnancy don't get along anyway! Oh, and I just the other day found a lotion that is working well for me, it's Gold Bond in the green bottle, and it has drastically cut the itch, hope you can find some relief as well!



Kellya009 said:


> I'm so sorry you're having such a rough go tartlet... Keep your chin up, you can make it through the tougher situations!! You are a woman!! :)

Thank you for the encouragement! I sometimes catch myself singing the "just keep swimming, just keep swimming" from Finding Nemo, lol.



Jellycat said:


> Tartlet how long did it take to get your first scan? Have you chased them?
> 
> Well baby brain has officially started. Made chocolate chip cupcakes with JJ this afternoon as its an easy receipe for him to help mix with his plastic spoon, they all looked great as they came out the oven. Wasn't until later realised I didn't add any margarine too them ..... Surprisingly they are still edible but think they would of been awesome with the marg.

My first scan was the only one my doctor has done, and it was my dating scan. They scheduled that in office for the day of my OB physical. They told me that they now do the anatomy scans at a separate facility though, and they send them the order, and that place is supposed to call me to set up the scan. I was under the impression that they were sending the order at my 16 week appt, but I'm now about a week and a half away from my 20 week appt and have heard nothing... I'll probably ask about that when my nurse ever gets back with me beginning of the week.

Ooooh, chocolate chip cupcakes... sounds yummy! My little girl loves to "help" when cooking too, anything I'll let her do.


----------



## shellgirl

Thanks for the tip Tartlet! I'll have to check out that lotion. I've been using coconut oil, and while it helps initially, it doesn't seem to last long. I'm glad you're going to get tested for it anyway, it's always best to know :thumbup:


----------



## Carly.C

Morning all, any of you on here from Brisbane? My parents are over there on holiday and are in the middle of a tropical storm. They've had tornados and major flooding and can't phone as some of the lines are down. I just wondered if the google images are making it look worse than what it is, I'm praying they're ok. My dad just txt me and said they're in a bowls club until the worst passes in about an hour. Any reassurance appreciated, thanx x
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...aging-flood-water-Australia-caught-video.html


----------



## NDH

I'm so sorry Carly :( how scary for you and them! :hugs: last year the flooding was pretty bad and this year they say its worse :(


----------



## greenlady

Hi I'm in Sydney. I think the storm is moving away from Queensland tomorrow heading down towards us. There has been pretty bad flooding in QLD an yes it looks like there will be more in Brisbane tonight. Hope all your family are ok x


----------



## Jellycat

Carly C, hope your family are all ok :hugs: At least they are somewhere safe, when are they expected back? I had similar issue with the bad storm in new York last year, our in laws were stuck in the hotel for a couple of days as bridges and airports were shut, but they were all ok. Let us know if you hear any more news :hugs:


----------



## Carly.C

Thank you for your reply's. I know they'll be safe but all I have to go by is the news and google which usually show the more dramatic side so fingers crossed. They only went last Sunday and aren't due back until 15th Feb but they're flying to Perth at some point too. Hope all will be ok for you greenlady and the storm passes without too much damage. We don't know how lucky we are in the UK, we never get extreme weather like some other countries get but we seem to moan more than others about the weather!
Will let u know if I hear anything else, it won't b for a while as its heading for night time there. X


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats on the boy Jaday


----------



## Mellie1988

Carly, hope your family are okay! 

Tartlet, sorry to hear your suffering :( hope you find some sort of relief soon x 

Congrats on the boy Jadey! 

I've been on a photo shoot today, was abit dubious as I don't exactly feel very glamorous at the moment but we had a fab time, went with my mum and my sister, was really lovely and got some cute photos! 

Heres a few of my favourite pictures! :D Apologies if they are really big 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/Montage2_zps5e686722.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/DSC_8970_zps6b3d9892.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/NIK_1402a_zpsd395ccc2.jpg

x


----------



## Jellycat

Ahhh gorgeous photos you look so Much like your mum. When is your sister due?

Total baby brain for me, Dow weeks thought consultant and midwife appointment was tomorrow but it's Tuesday lucky it's that way round and not the other as I would of missed it!


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks! The same day JellyCat :D its crazy....hehe 

x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Mellie those are lovely.. such lovely ways of sharing your bumps.


afm- my 18 week bump today i feel huge!!


----------



## Jellycat

Oh how lovely to be due the same day! Close cousin friends adorable


----------



## Jellycat

Sweet pea it's a lovely compact bump


----------



## NDH

Wow you're due the same day? How crazy is that!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Mellie lovely pics. And so nice u and ur sister r pregnant together and so close in dates. Lots of coffee mornings together this summer then. 
I love ur hair. I miss my long hair! It's growing a bit now thought. It's a long bob now. Nearly cut it back short the other day but its so easy chucking it up in a pony on the morning I can't be arsed. And will be good in labour having it up out the way. 

I finally picked my pram up this week. Damn snow stopped me for over a week. 

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/6A864EF3-C4DC-4A72-B86A-BE97249F4647-5439-00000537A7002755.jpg

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/F1D3EC09-D5EB-4947-8CC7-A7E03D3B8F92-5439-0000053796C6DFBA.jpg


----------



## Lisaloo82

Omg just re read that. I thought u said ur sister is due same day as jellycat but realised u meant ur due same day as each other. Wow how awesome. R u both having boys x


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks girls! 

Yep same day, both 4th June and shes team yellow so we don't know what shes having yet, I have a feeling she is having a girl! Yep lots of summer play dates indeed, I can't wait! Our first LOs are 6 weeks apart also....we had due dates 4 weeks apart though so we have shared pregnancies before....everyone jokes that we call each other up to discuss when to have a baby :rofl: 

Oh and yep love my hair at the moment, its really healthy and thick because i'm not loosing much of it! I have a feeling it will get on my nerves during labour but just plan to put it in a bun or something....i've been tempted to cut it short a few times but its taken me ages to get it this long and I really want to have long hair for our wedding in May 2014 so gotta bare with it! lol 

Love your pram, so cute! 

Cute bump Sweetpea :D 

NDH yep very crazy, we keep saying we could go to the papers/magazine if we end up having them the same day :lol: both mine were early though and her 1st LO was a few days late so I reckon there will be 1-2 weeks between them....will still be lovely though! 

x


----------



## Carly.C

Lovely pics Mellie. My sister is also pregnant but she's 13weeks ahead of me. I love being pregnant the same time as her coz we're so close anyway. She's having a boy and me girl.


----------



## ttcnewb

Love your pram LisaLoo your going to one trendy mummy! Sweetpea you have a lovely bump!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Had my 20 week scan today and my boy has now turned into a girl! Was told at 
14 weeks I was having a boy! Luckily haven't bought anything yet!


----------



## Kellya009

Just got a call from my OB...So apparently we didn't get good shots at the anomaly scan so I have to go get another one on February 12. 

The tech said my bladder wasn't full enough. 

I hope everything is ok :(. I'm
Worried now.


----------



## Jadey121

xxyjadexx said:


> Had my 20 week scan today and my boy has now turned into a girl! Was told at
> 14 weeks I was having a boy! Luckily haven't bought anything yet!


Eekk this happened to me!!! Although i was told boy at 14 weeks then told girl at 19 week. Had a re scan and the early scan was correct so he must of been hiding his bits!!!


----------



## Medzi

Dont worry - I'm sure everything is ok! I know a few women who have had to go back for that reason :hugs:


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks Medzi! I talked to my sister who is a OB nurse and she said if anything was concerning they would have sent me to the women's hospital here and they would have told me as well. So they really just didn't get the good pics they needed. I feel a bit better. But they better tell me the gender at my appt on Thursday! I can't wait any longer!!


----------



## Medzi

Glad you talked to your sister! My friend is an OB nurse and pregnant and they straight up told her they didn't see all they needed with the heart and the face so she had to go back. Everything was just fine! I think if there are any glaring problems, they see them and tell you for sure :) Thursday will be here soon! Do you have a feeling one way or another if it is a boy or girl?


----------



## Jellycat

Jade/jadey lucky you both hadn't bought anything yet! Wonder how often they get wrong?

Kelly glad you spoke to someone - I'm sure alls fine otherwise they would have you in sooner if concerned.

Had sharp pain in my hip all day today and shooting pain down my left thigh, think baby might of been sitting on a nerve or Id slept badly last night. Anyone else had jelly like discharge, had a couple of bits this morning but nothing since.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thank u both. There was no way I was giving in to wanting an icandy. Hubby said get the idea out ur head ur having a £500 pram again and my reply was no I'm having a £1000 pram this time. He nearly spat his tea out. My he likes his Vivienne Westwood shirts and jumpers and bought two before Xmas so had no choice but to let me have what I want :haha: I'd just go buy it anyways xx


----------



## Kellya009

I think it's a boy! I've been saying 'he' all the time and DH keeps saying I'm not allowed to say that lol. 

I will be so surprised if its a girl. I've only had baby boy dreams... But all my "old wives tales" predict a girl!


----------



## ttcnewb

Yes I have had jelly like discharge a couple of times. As long as there is no trace of blood I think it's fine.


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> I think it's a boy! I've been saying 'he' all the time and DH keeps saying I'm not allowed to say that lol.
> 
> I will be so surprised if its a girl. I've only had baby boy dreams... But all my "old wives tales" predict a girl!

I can't wait to hear what you are having! :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

wow jade.. boy girl boy guess you are technically team yellow till for sure

afm- hubby noticed when i got undressed last night that im over flowing out of my bras. so he took me to the maternity store here and i got 4 new a cup size bigger even nursing bras so nice. :)
the lady at the store that measured me to find out what i needed she said she wouldn't be surprised to see me again after my milk comes in. she said she can tell ill get bigger. im like wow.


----------



## Medzi

Nice for new bras! I haven't grown at all in that department - and hoping I don't since I've had a reduction! Or at least if I do, they shrink again after :)


----------



## anneliese

Is it a cultural thing to spend that much in the UK on a pram/stroller? I see a lot of ladies from the UK spending 500p-1000p on one and I would never even consider spending that much (unless I was wealthy, which I'm not :haha:), I could think of a million other things I'd prefer to spend the money on! I don't live in the US anymore, but those are the prices I'm accustomed to and I'd say the average price for a travel system is $200-$300 (that excludes a carrycot as they're not used in America anyway)


----------



## Kellya009

Yeah I'd say we're planning on spending about $250 on a stroller, and there's some pretty nice ones too for around that price. But the icandy ones are too cute!!


----------



## Carly.C

No it isn't cultural here. I agree with you and would rather spend that sort of money elsewhere. My pram cost £230 and I love it, but I'm easily pleased haha!


----------



## Jellycat

I got my double 2nd hand for 250 but my first pram was £550. It depends on what that person chooses to buy and situation and how often it will be used. Some people its their one vice in life to buy lots of new prams and pushchairs (limpetsmum is a pramaholic and she knows it)

Carly any news about your mum and dad?

Consultant and midwife this afternoon.


----------



## MumMumMum

Hi ladies.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

I have my first consultant app this afternoon. No idea what to expect really. Hope he is friendly! My GP wasn't exactly encouraging about another pregnancy so hopefully this guy will be nicer!

Re the pram talk. The pram/pushchair we bought when I was pregnant last time was about £300. At 6 months old we bought my DD a BJCM for £100 (on offer instead of £250) and we only really used that since.

I couldn't afford to splash out £500-1000 on a pram but if I could I would probably have been tempted to the first time round!


----------



## Jellycat

Mummummum - I'm not sure what to expect for my consultant appointment either will have to update each other later today. My bmi is only one point higher than with JJ and never saw a consultant with him


----------



## CottlestonPie

At my consultant appointment he just took my blood pressure, checked the heart beats and asked if I had any questions. I only had like one so I'm making a list for next week lol


----------



## sumday3

re: prams, I really reallly like the icandy prams as well, but when i looked online here in the u.s. specifically in Iowa, and it was over $1000 us dollars! i nearly fell out of my chair! 

hope you ladies having consultant appointments are having good experiences! 

is anyone still really really really tired?! like getting out of your car and going in house at the end of the day just seems like a monumental task? i am just so pooped when i get home, i don't have the energy to spend time with boys! just wondered if anyone is still having extra fatigue or if i'm a lone ranger. i'm going today to have thyroid levels looked at to make sure that's not a factor.


----------



## sumday3

CottlestonPie said:


> At my consultant appointment he just took my blood pressure, checked the heart beats and asked if I had any questions. I only had like one so I'm making a list for next week lol

i'm doing that for my next appt, i can never remember what i wanted to ask, and than i leave and i think doh! cannot believe i forgot again! lol


----------



## tartlet

Just got a call, anatomy scan is Thursday at 2:00! I will be 19 + 1. Hoping to see a healthy baby and hoping to confirm Team Pink


----------



## 3Beans

Yay to 19 weeks! 1 week until my scan!!


----------



## tartlet

Oh, and I also had blood drawn today to check my liver enzymes and bile salts to check for cholestasis developing. I will update with results when I get them.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck with the results and your scan tartlet!
Happy 19 weeks 3beans!


----------



## Mellie1988

Yay glad u got ur scan through tartlet, hope ur tests come back ok 

Sumday3 I'm also still quite tired, easily asleep most nights by 10 although recently I haven't been as tired as I have been off work so had time to relax...hopefully ur tired ness will pass soon! 

Happy 19 weeks 3beans....22 weeks for me today eeeek!! It's going too fast this pregnancy! 

X


----------



## Jellycat

Sumday - I still feel like I need to sleep at midday and do at weekends that seems to be my catchup time for the week.

Tartlet hope the bloods come back ok, glad your scan came through

Mellie 22 weeks it's going so quickly!

Afm - consultant appointment went well lot more thorough than the midwife, been booked for gtt and growth scan at 34 weeks.


----------



## Lisaloo82

I've wanted the icandy ever since I had my son so this time I just had to have it. I don't drive and live in a small town in Wales so will be using it everyday as have to take my son to school. And I'm hoping to have a 3rd as 2nd is a boy also so will get plenty of use. I do agree it is a lot of money to spend but I got 2nd hand although its practically brand new with tags on. I got it for £500 instead of 800. Just need bag and foot muff so will prob spend 650 instead of well over £1000 so I've had a good bargain I think. W r lucky my husband is in the army and since having our 1st has been promoted two ranks, he's nearly a sgt major now so extremely lucky to have the extra pennies. So the reward for us only seeing him 10weeks in 12 months in 2012 is a beautiful pram :haha: 
There r some gorgeous others out there tho, mamas and papas have a fab sale on at min. 50% off the sola which is cute x


----------



## Kellya009

Lisa you only got to see your hunny 10 weeks in 2012?!! Wow you are one strong woman! I hope this year has a bit more together time! I would miss my DH so much I might die!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Yeah the joys of army life. He got posted to afghan for 6months nov 2011 home June 2012 then posted to Cyprus July. Managed to finally... After 18months of trying .... Fall preg in sept 2012 and didn't see him from prob the day we conceived til day before 12 weeks scan. Even had to give him the bfp news over FaceTime. It's hard we read bedtime stories to our 5 year old using the iPad and speak most days on that. Thank god for modern day technology at least. He's hoping to get a posting back to Wales where we live before baby arrives in June. Then he would be based here for 2.5 years so some nice family time. 
I could have gone with him to Cyprus in July but he was away on exercise etc so much for the rest of the year I actually would see him more staying in uk. He went back to work jan 5th and won't see him til march. Hoping a little earlier tho. I'm sure he's loving missing my hormonal bitch fits this time but certainly missing Alfie and the nice non stroppy me :haha: x


----------



## ttcnewb

When are you working mums/mums to be plan to start maternity leave? And how long will you have off? Will you go back same hours or less?


----------



## Jellycat

Lisa :hugs: hopefully he'll get a good posting back in the uk 

Ttcnewb - first baby worked upto 35 weeks then used holiday, then mat started. I'm going to do something similar this time work upto about 35 weeks then take 4 1/2 weeks holiday and start maternity leave on EDD only because I went two weeks overdue last time do confident I'd be the same or there abouts this time. My maternity pay is pretty much the basic offering but as I will have two children it works out best if I stay on maternity leave the whole year and then go back to work. Returning back to work I'm hoping to take a days holiday each week till end of year so work 4 days but paid full time won't save us much money about £40 a month (get discount at nursery if full time) but I found it easier to start going back to work and spend some time with the children. What are you thinking?


----------



## ttcnewb

To be honest I'm a little confused about it all. I would like to finish work at 36 weeks. Hopefully finish on paid mat leave taking 20 weeks on half pay. Then annual leave hoping to negotiate getting it paid at 45hrs a fortnight which should give me another 8 weeks of pay. Then government parental leave payment which is minimum wage for 18 weeks. Then back to work. I work full time now and want to drop back to 45hrs a fortnight in which I'd like to work every second weekend and every Friday and Monday. That way we only have to have the baby in daycare on Mondays. My husband finishes work on Fridays at 12.30pm so our parents will share looking after baby on the Friday morning.


----------



## NDH

Ttcnewb can you have that much time off before ppl starts? Not sure what the time frame is as I didn't work before DD so I got the baby bonus instead.


----------



## ttcnewb

As long as its in the first 12 month after baby is born.


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm taking 7 weeks annual leave from 1st April then my official mat leave will start 13th May I will be 37 weeks then, taking 6 weeks at 90% of my wage and remainder at SMP £135, don't plan on returning to work until baby is 18 months old so will hand my notice in to leave my current job and then look for more work when I'm ready, looking forward to being a SAHM for a while x


----------



## jen1019

I am so jealous of you ladies who are able to take 12 months maternity leave. As long as there are no complications, I plan on working up until I go into labor. We only get 5 weeks paid maternity leave, and I will probably try to use my vacation time to get another 3 weeks for a total of 8 weeks. If I save up enough money I can take a bit more, but it's a struggle as things keep coming up.


----------



## Jellycat

Where do you live Jen?


----------



## Kellya009

Wow. Can't believe some people only get a few weeks off after baby! Are you meant to send your newborn to daycare!?? We get 1 year paid by the government but its at 55% of our normal wages. I won't be returning to my current work, I have the option of being self employed so that's most likely what I will do so I don't have to leave my LO for too many days during the week.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think it's awful that you're meant to go back so soon :( 
I moan a lot about the way the uk does certain things but maternity leave is one thing we got right.


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> Wow. Can't believe some people only get a few weeks off after baby! Are you meant to send your newborn to daycare!?? We get 1 year paid by the government but its at 55% of our normal wages. I won't be returning to my current work, I have the option of being self employed so that's most likely what I will do so I don't have to leave my LO for too many days during the week.

Same with me (both from Canada I see!) I am also not returning to my current work as I have a second job that I do from home and will continue that instead. At the moment, I am able to do both, but once Cubby is here, I would have to give up one. I would rather stay home and get paid a bit less than be at work and paying for childcare even though I would probably make another $500 extra a month. I would just rather be home. 

I would be so hard to only have a few weeks! I am so happy we get a year!


----------



## jen1019

Jellycat said:


> Where do you live Jen?

I live in New York, USA. Technically we get 6 weeks. It's disability pay, so the first week is a wait week that you do not get paid. And then you get five paid weeks. Unless you have a c-section, then you get 2 additional weeks. Wishing we lived in Canada or the UK, to be honest. It is what it is, though. My mom will be watching baby, so that makes it beter. But I will be returning to work afterwards.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

it was hard to go back to work with my first two little ones when i was at 6 weeks post partom. i didnt do well with it, really couldnt focus well. this time i get to stay home and get to experience every moment and wont take it for granted.


----------



## MumMumMum

My consultant app was pretty straight forward. Have growth scan booked for 28 weeks and need weekly blood pressure checks.

I'll be taking about 9.5 months off, with holiday included. I'll stop at 36 weeks. I really struggle being back at work and still struggle a year on. I know leaving two will be even harder. I'm hoping to do 3 long days when I go back instead of 5 normal ones. 

I'm also doing the lottery every week in the hope I can quit completely! Not likely though, I know


----------



## shellgirl

It's so unfair in NY Jen! I remember when I lived there looking it up for an employee and couldn't believe that's all we got. I'm from California and they give you 4 months there. Live in Chicago now and don't know, but doesn't really matter because I'm self employed now so I get squat anyway.


----------



## jewelsbaby81

We get 12 weeks :(


----------



## tartlet

Excited about our anatomy scan this afternoon! 4 hours to go and I get to see my Nugget again!  Maybe if my husband feels more confident today about Nugget being a girl he will open up to discussing names. Every time I try to talk about it, all he says is "we've got plenty of time, calm down!" As if a pregnant woman can calm down... :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have my next doc appointment on monday and hope i get to have the scan. the doc does all the ultrasounds so im hoping he will notice the sex so i wont have to wait till i see the tech. ill be 19 weeks on monday.


----------



## jen1019

shellgirl said:


> It's so unfair in NY Jen! I remember when I lived there looking it up for an employee and couldn't believe that's all we got. I'm from California and they give you 4 months there. Live in Chicago now and don't know, but doesn't really matter because I'm self employed now so I get squat anyway.

I know, it's insane! Who would think that each state differs so much? Sorry to hear that you won't get anything as you are self-employed. :(



jewelsbaby81 said:


> We get 12 weeks :(

Jewels, technically we get up to 12 weeks in NY but only 5 are paid. Sooo... I won't be off 12 weeks. Enjoy your babies!! <3 I think every woman everywhere should get a year off when she has a baby. Just sayin'.


----------



## Mellie1988

Kelly do you know what your having yet?? :D 

X


----------



## Medzi

I'm also waiting for Kelly! I want to know!


----------



## tartlet

:pink: confirmed! Baby girl was a little uncooperative with the way she was positioned when they were trying to measure the head, but I think they got all the measurements they needed. We did not get a potty shot to take home (they don't give them), but we did get a couple profile and feet pics. She's measuring a few days ahead at 19+5 vs 19+1. Now to work on the hubby and name this baby!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tartlet said:


> :pink: confirmed! Baby girl was a little uncooperative with the way she was positioned when they were trying to measure the head, but I think they got all the measurements they needed. We did not get a potty shot to take home (they don't give them), but we did get a couple profile and feet pics. She's measuring a few days ahead at 19+5 vs 19+1. Now to work on the hubby and name this baby!!

Congrats on the :pink: i hope thats what i get i keep feelling and dreaming mine is a girl as well. woop woop team :pink: . :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

Yay Tartlet!! Any names in mind?


----------



## Jellycat

Tartlet glad the scan went well


----------



## Kellya009

So... We found out this morning we are team PINK!! Lol I was so wrong with my instincts :). Me and DH are so thrilled to be having a little princess!

And talked to the dr about the 2nd ultrasound and she said the baby wasn't in a good position to get a good view of the heart and spine, so they just need to get those pics and that's it. Nothing to worry about :)

On cloud nine right now!!


----------



## ttcnewb

Good to hear Kellya009! 
Our baby has already a strong connection to its daddy! Every morning when Terence wakes guess who starts kicking! Every afternoon when he comes home baby starts kicking again! Daddy's little baby already!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats on team pink ladies!
Ttcnewb that's so cute that baby has that daddy connection. Mine start kicking sometimes if DH is singing in the bath but I think that's more to tell him to shut up :haha:


----------



## Medzi

Kelly that is awesome!!! YAY!! I am so happy everything was great :) 

ttcnewb - that is so cute!

I haven't felt more than small quickening still! But I guess with an anterior placenta and it being my first I shouldn't worry yet...


----------



## xJessie91x

Found out today that I'm team blue :) x


----------



## Medzi

Team blue!! Yay congrats!


----------



## tartlet

Medzi said:


> Yay Tartlet!! Any names in mind?

Thanks! Yes, we have thrown around a few, my favorite being Corrie Ellen or Corrie Anne... but I'm still having a hard time selling the hubby on Corrie. He said maybe if I will go with Mae for the middle name for his great aunt, and I said I'd be fine with that, but he's yet to say anything about it since we had that discussion 2+ weeks ago. He likes Sarah Ellen, but I'm not really feeling Sarah, so I dunno, maybe I will come around to it, but Corrie is by far my favorite so far.


----------



## tartlet

Kellya009 said:


> So... We found out this morning we are team PINK!! Lol I was so wrong with my instincts :). Me and DH are so thrilled to be having a little princess!
> 
> And talked to the dr about the 2nd ultrasound and she said the baby wasn't in a good position to get a good view of the heart and spine, so they just need to get those pics and that's it. Nothing to worry about :)
> 
> On cloud nine right now!!

Congrats!! I am with you because I just KNEW I was having a boy, but nope! Girls it is! <3


----------



## tartlet

xJessie91x said:


> Found out today that I'm team blue :) x

Congrats!! Anybody know what our boy/girl talley is for our June group?


----------



## Medzi

tartlet said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Yay Tartlet!! Any names in mind?
> 
> Thanks! Yes, we have thrown around a few, my favorite being Corrie Ellen or Corrie Anne... but I'm still having a hard time selling the hubby on Corrie. He said maybe if I will go with Mae for the middle name for his great aunt, and I said I'd be fine with that, but he's yet to say anything about it since we had that discussion 2+ weeks ago. He likes Sarah Ellen, but I'm not really feeling Sarah, so I dunno, maybe I will come around to it, but Corrie is by far my favorite so far.Click to expand...

I love Corrie! I know a Cori and she is awesome :) It is so hard to agree on names...


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats Jessie and Kelly ! :happydance: 

X


----------



## Carly.C

Jellycat said:


> I got my double 2nd hand for 250 but my first pram was £550. It depends on what that person chooses to buy and situation and how often it will be used. Some people its their one vice in life to buy lots of new prams and pushchairs (limpetsmum is a pramaholic and she knows it)
> 
> Carly any news about your mum and dad?
> 
> Consultant and midwife this afternoon.

Hiya, thanks for asking, my mum and dad have now left Brisbane and are in Perth so they're safe and sound. :cloud9: the weather improved just before they left so I knew they'd be safe!


----------



## ttcnewb

I'm feeling so uncomfortable tonight. Feels like baby is wedged right down low and I can't sit comfortably. Is anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah I get that too... Baby A is transverse across my pelvis pretty much so I get a lot of pressure down low when I walk or sit down slouched. Pretty much the only comfortable position is lying n my side to take the pressure off.


----------



## Mellie1988

Yep I also get the uncomfy feeling down low, little man is lying right across my bladder, or he was at the scan anyway...makes for lots of toilet trips and quite uncomfortable when sitting! 

x


----------



## Carly.C

Need some advice here guys. My email has a virus and has sent emails to everyone in my address book. What do I do?


----------



## shellgirl

Carly.C said:


> Need some advice here guys. My email has a virus and has sent emails to everyone in my address book. What do I do?

You just need to change your password to the email account and change your password to FB in case that's how it got hacked. That will take care of the technical part. The hard/embarrassing part is explaining to all your friends, family, and work associates why you sent them links to penile implants! Luckily, most people tend to recognize what a hacked spam email looks like now and don't hold it against you ;)


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Jess :blue:
Congrats Kelly :pink:

TTCNEWB - Ive had to work from home this week for 3 days as my hip has been so painful, but its gone now. MW said baby was just in an awkward position and think she was right


----------



## Carly.C

shellgirl said:


> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> Need some advice here guys. My email has a virus and has sent emails to everyone in my address book. What do I do?
> 
> You just need to change your password to the email account and change your password to FB in case that's how it got hacked. That will take care of the technical part. The hard/embarrassing part is explaining to all your friends, family, and work associates why you sent them links to penile implants! Luckily, most people tend to recognize what a hacked spam email looks like now and don't hold it against you ;)Click to expand...

Haha love the penile implant comment! I just changed my passwords, it's such a nuisance. Thanx for your help x


----------



## Kellya009

So at my appointment with the dr she said the baby was measuring 5 days ahead, but she's keeping my due date the same. And my uterus is measuring 2 cm larger than it should be... She seemed a bit surprised but didn't elaborate on if it was a problem or anything. Anyone know if it can lead to anything concerning?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hope everyone is doing well. 


i hope to find out what we are having come monday only 2 days. my hubby has a tummy virus going around his work and he got it badly for 4 days now he cant keep anything in either direc. so he is going to the doc tomorrow. i have been on the couch to stay clear of him.


----------



## Jellycat

Oh sweet pea hope dh is better soon we've had a lot of vomit bugs going around especially before Xmas but luckily I managed to avoid them. Good luck at the scan!


----------



## bunni84

had my scan on thursday

im team :blue:

:thumbup:

all seems well with the baby so im v happy :happydance:

baby started kicking me since yesterday, feels like flicking from the inside...


----------



## MustBeMummy

Well i had my 20 week scan on friday, i know im biast but i do have a cute little baby in there even if i do say so myself :winkwink:

Did what i always do...try and drink plenty but go overboard so my bladder is so full that im sat in the waiting area dancing around like a looney sitting in the chair.:haha:

So the sonographer checked lots of measurements, skull shape and size and all the different ventricles (i think they are called) or sections i guess is easier. Each section was as it should be.
The stomach, kidneys, arms, legs and diaphram were all measured and all healthy. When they skull was being measured he/she gave an adorable little head shake as if too say "have you not done with me yet?!"
She zoomed in on the face and we saw its little mouth and nose and at one point we saw right up the nostrils and the mouth opened wide :cloud9:

Wiggle was facing with face down and spine at the top all the time so it was very hard for the girl to get a good check of the heart. She told us to pop off for a walk for 30 mins and then to come back. So we wandered around the hospital. I went to the loo again and we walked around the outside of the antenatal clinic.
I checked around the corridor to make sure no one was coming and i did a Miranda style gallop (some UK ladies may know what i mean) just as i was in full gallop i glanced to my right and saw a waiting room full of patients waiting for blood tests:blush::wacko: I heard rather a loud chuckle as i vanished past the door which brought my gallop to a grinding hault but made me laugh too. Hey least i made some laugh that day.

Anyway we went back and as she put the ultrasound thing back on my tummy baby had shifted on to its back and facing up so we had a better view. She got me to turn on my side to check something and as soon as i turned back baby moved face down again.:growlmad:
We have to go back on the 15th for a re scan so we can check the heart is ok and to get a proper look at the goods! No pink or blue gender reveal for us yet. She did say she thinks there was a willy just in front of the umbilical cord but that was it, it doesnt feel like we know anything more about the gender than we did before we went. 
But i fell in love with my little wiggle and was so happy that pretty much everything is healthy.
20+5 pic go ahead and guess
 



Attached Files:







71889_10151491179138573_824314856_n.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MustBeMummy

wow didnt realise id written such an essay! sorry


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwww glad you got to see lots at the scan and LOL at your galloping....my little monkey was the same at the scan, we also had to go for a walk and I was skipping up and down the corridors lol...little monkey still hadn't moved though but sonographer managed to get measurements she needed in the end! She did have me tilted backwards on the bed at a 45 degree angle, on my side, on my other side...was quite funny...little cheeky babies!!! 

x


----------



## sumday3

LOL! Glad everything is good so far these babies can be difficult already showing us their little attitudes hehe!


----------



## Kellya009

Mustbemummy, you're not biased... Your babe is soo CUTE! What a great pic. Totally looks like a boy to me. Hope you get a clear pic at the next scan!!


----------



## Jellycat

bunni84 said:


> had my scan on thursday
> 
> im team :blue:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> all seems well with the baby so im v happy :happydance:
> 
> baby started kicking me since yesterday, feels like flicking from the inside...

Congrats on team :blue:

Mustbemummy - baby is gorgeous, hoping my little one behaves on Friday for my scan

I've been gender testing for fun

Cabbage test x2 :blue:
Baking soda :pink:
Chinese calander :pink:

So want to find some more myths /old wives tales /tests to keep me occupied for next 19 weeks :-0


----------



## MustBeMummy

You could Google some and try one a week heeheee


----------



## NDH

Jellycat said:


> bunni84 said:
> 
> 
> had my scan on thursday
> 
> im team :blue:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> all seems well with the baby so im v happy :happydance:
> 
> baby started kicking me since yesterday, feels like flicking from the inside...
> 
> Congrats on team :blue:
> 
> Mustbemummy - baby is gorgeous, hoping my little one behaves on Friday for my scan
> 
> I've been gender testing for fun
> 
> Cabbage test x2 :blue:
> Baking soda :pink:
> Chinese calander :pink:
> 
> So want to find some more myths /old wives tales /tests to keep me occupied for next 19 weeks :-0Click to expand...

I can't remember most of the ones I tried when pregnant with DD but one of them was if you look in the corners of your eyes you'll see a vein or two that looks like a fish hook. Which eye its in is supposed to be the gender but I can't remember which is which. I think right eye or both eyes is girl, left eye is boy. I think. All I know is ALL the wives tales were wrong for DD as every last one said boy :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

jelly cat- i did a few and they came out saying boy, then i did the baking soda one a few weeks latter and it changed to a girl so hopefully we will see today. 

musbemommy; great pics... all we have gotten when we get the take home shots are like blob shots or blurred im like i want a real good shot were you can tell what you are looking at like when we look at the screen. 


afm- i am about to go to my doc appointment and we hope to find out today what we are having.... so excited and ready to be able to put a better identity to our little bean.


----------



## Mellie1988

Little man is getting so strong now! Some kicks startle me a little, he's very low down I'm feeling lots of kicks to the bladder! Active little monkey 

Finally received my maternity leggins today, sooo comfy! Little long on my short legs tho :lol: hoping they shrink in the dryer lol

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Gd luck at your scan sweetpea, hope baby co operates!! 

X


----------



## rowleypolie

Well I have been missing a few weeks! I have a scan we'd and I am super excited


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies....

i've been stalking this thread for quite some time.... .just haven't had much to report until last week 

I am officially 20 weeks pregnant today... we had our gender scan last week... and i'm happy to say we are having a baby boy!!

A little about my background.... I have infertility issues... i went through many iui treatments with one MC .... moved on to IVF... had three cycles of IVF, got BFP on the third  

During that time... my mother became ill with end stage renal failure.. she ended up passing away July of last year. It's amazing what the soul knows.... during my infertility process, she always told me she would never live to see my children. She wasn't even sick at that time. She frequently told me she dreamt of my little boy with curly hair.... I believe this is the baby my mom sent me from heaven  

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy second / third trimester! xoxox


----------



## rowleypolie

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies....
> 
> i've been stalking this thread for quite some time.... .just haven't had much to report until last week
> 
> I am officially 20 weeks pregnant today... we had our gender scan last week... and i'm happy to say we are having a baby boy!!
> 
> A little about my background.... I have infertility issues... i went through many iui treatments with one MC .... moved on to IVF... had three cycles of IVF, got BFP on the third
> 
> During that time... my mother became ill with end stage renal failure.. she ended up passing away July of last year. It's amazing what the soul knows.... during my infertility process, she always told me she would never live to see my children. She wasn't even sick at that time. She frequently told me she dreamt of my little boy with curly hair.... I believe this is the baby my mom sent me from heaven
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy and healthy second / third trimester! xoxox
> View attachment 561613

That's a sweet thought! Congrats on being team :blue:


----------



## Kellya009

Waiting for your news sweet pea!! So exciting :)


----------



## anneliese

congrats annette, love the scan pic!

Anyone else still have their anatomy scan coming up? I feel like I'm one of the last ones as I got scheduled at 22+3 for mine :wacko:


----------



## Carly.C

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies....
> 
> i've been stalking this thread for quite some time.... .just haven't had much to report until last week
> 
> I am officially 20 weeks pregnant today... we had our gender scan last week... and i'm happy to say we are having a baby boy!!
> 
> A little about my background.... I have infertility issues... i went through many iui treatments with one MC .... moved on to IVF... had three cycles of IVF, got BFP on the third
> 
> During that time... my mother became ill with end stage renal failure.. she ended up passing away July of last year. It's amazing what the soul knows.... during my infertility process, she always told me she would never live to see my children. She wasn't even sick at that time. She frequently told me she dreamt of my little boy with curly hair.... I believe this is the baby my mom sent me from heaven
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy and healthy second / third trimester! xoxox
> View attachment 561613

Congratulations, that's a lovely story with a little eerie feel to it that your mother kinda knew she'd never meet your baby. It'll be interesting to see if he has curly hair or not xxxxx


----------



## KBrain3377

anneliese said:


> congrats annette, love the scan pic!
> 
> Anyone else still have their anatomy scan coming up? I feel like I'm one of the last ones as I got scheduled at 22+3 for mine :wacko:

I do Anneliese - we have ours tomorrow when I will be 2 days shy of 21 weeks.
However, it's an anatomy scan, (where they take all sorts of measurements) not a gender scan, since we have known the gender since week 12, from the Materni21 blood test. We're having a boy. Can't wait to see him tomorrow.


----------



## autigers55

Annette - Congrats and your story is similar to mine. I lost my mom back in April 2012 and she knew how much I wanted another child, so I think of this baby as the little miracle sent to me from heaven too. 

I have my scan tomorrow. :D I'm sure it's the anatomy scan but it's also our gender scan!!


----------



## Jellycat

anneliese said:


> congrats annette, love the scan pic!
> 
> Anyone else still have their anatomy scan coming up? I feel like I'm one of the last ones as I got scheduled at 22+3 for mine :wacko:

I've got mine booked for Friday at 21+5

Annette - that's a beautiful thought congrats on :blue:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we just finally got home from the doc appointment stopped at a few places( in-laws and my parents to show them the pics to see if they could guess.) i cant get a good enough shot of the pics to post them so ill tell ya what we are having. 
its a .......... :pink:
my intuition was right all along. :) baby had the hick ups too very cute. 
we go again in 4 weeks and have my 3d4d scan done. to check all the functions are growing right like the heart and so on by the specialist. 
so ecstatic.


----------



## Kellya009

Yay congrats on your pink bump!! I would've guessed girl for you :). So exciting!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

she is facing forward

pointing to the girl parts.


----------



## Kendi

Waa, havent been here for very, very long...forgot password and couldnt re-set the same, glad to be back...let me catch up with the activities.....its amazing we are this far along, God is awesome!


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats on your girly bump sweetpea!! 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Happy 23 weeks to me :D 

X


----------



## Jellycat

Sw33tp3a said:


> we just finally got home from the doc appointment stopped at a few places( in-laws and my parents to show them the pics to see if they could guess.) i cant get a good enough shot of the pics to post them so ill tell ya what we are having.
> its a .......... :pink:
> my intuition was right all along. :) baby had the hick ups too very cute.
> we go again in 4 weeks and have my 3d4d scan done. to check all the functions are growing right like the heart and so on by the specialist.
> so ecstatic.

Ahh Congrats on Team :pink: Glad your scan went well



Kendi said:


> Waa, havent been here for very, very long...forgot password and couldnt re-set the same, glad to be back...let me catch up with the activities.....its amazing we are this far along, God is awesome!

Welcome back ! I hate passwords always have to reset them :dohh:



Mellie1988 said:


> Happy 23 weeks to me :D
> 
> :happydance: To 23 weeks only one more week to V day !
> 
> AFM - Getting lots of lovely (not so much) comments about how big im looking and 'wow gow big am I going to get....... Ive smiled and laughed as luckily I have a sense of humour today. I find it funny that so many people comment all the time, as any other time people wouldn't dream about commenting on someones size :blush:
> 
> X


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Kendi said:


> Waa, havent been here for very, very long...forgot password and couldnt re-set the same, glad to be back...let me catch up with the activities.....its amazing we are this far along, God is awesome!

Flying by isnt it!


----------



## tartlet

Ok ladies, I'm officially in freak-out mode. I had my 20 week check-up today (I'm 19+6), and was told #1 that my liver function and bile salt tests they drew last week came back normal (good), and #2 that the baby's measurements from my anatomy scan last week were normal (good), but my amniotic fluid is low (bad). I have to have a rescan in 2 weeks in the office to check it again. If it is still low, I will be referred to a high risk clinic 2 hours away. My doc told me to increase my fluids (drink as much as I can), and as much bed rest on my left side as my schedule would allow (to increase perfusion to the placenta) for the next 2 weeks to see if it makes a difference. I was also advised to be on close lookout for leakage. Here's a bit of TMI - I wear pantiliners daily because of the amount of discharge I have while pregnant... I dunno whether to stop wearing them to then see if my underwear is getting wet? Because if I had been leaking any, I doubt I would have caught it since I wear pantiliners. I asked what it could mean, he said low fluid this early may mean that I just need to drink more, or that the placenta is failing. The rescan after increasing my fluids should hopefully tell them more. Of course I hit Google when I got home and am now terrified of preterm labor. Seems low fluid mostly hits in 3rd tri, and often due to baby's size. This early could mean one of the things he said, or that there's something wrong with the baby's kidneys, or that there is some other birth defect. It made me second guess my decision to opt out of the AFP screening, so I called and they said I was still within the timeframe to have that done if I wanted, so I wound up going back to the office to have blood drawn for the AFP. If any of you have experienced this in the past, HELP! I am of course going to follow instructions, but I'm scared that something either is wrong with my Nugget, or that I may lose her if I go into labor too early. :-(


----------



## Jellycat

Tartlet :hugs:

It's very difficult to say where it's discharge or water leakage only by going to an assessment centre can you know for sure. You kayfown for half an hour and they use a speculum to see if waters are collecting. Maybe it's something simple and you haven't been drinking enough? What colour is your pee if med-dark yellow it's a sign of you not drinking enough. Completely understand anything out of the ordinary is worrying but it won't help. Are you able to rest over the next two weeks? :hugs:


----------



## sumday3

Tartlet,

if you can stop wearing the liners in the evening- i would think you'd def be able to tell between the discharge and fluid, i don't know though. you could give it a go a couple of evenings to see how things look in your drawers and maybe figure out a difference in the 2. I'm so sorry things didn't come back 100% normal all the way around, I can't imagine what must be going through your head right now, but am saying prayers for you and your little one that everythings just fine. Hopefully increasing your fluid intake over the next couple of weeks will help- make sure you have a cup and straw to take with you everywhere you go.


----------



## Kellya009

Tartlet good news about your liver function!! Praying for baby to be Healthy and full term. Hopefully your drs advice will work and your next scan will be awesome!!


----------



## autigers55

Tartlet - Sorry to here about the baby's fluid. Hopefully drinking more will help out and when you go to your next scan everything will be better. :hugs:

Afm - I'll be leaving in less than an hour for my doctor's appt and scan!! I really hope baby cooperates and gives a good potty shot so we know what we are having, lol. :)


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck Autiger!


----------



## Medzi

Tartlet - I have been having a TON of watery discharge and asked about it at my appointment today. I said I was worried because it was clear and sometimes it makes my underwear really wet. I've been having to wear liners too. The doctor said that if it is fluid, it would be more obvious, like it would be constant and like a small trickle and it would be consistent. Mine hasn't been consistent - some days are worse than others. She said watery discharge is totally normal. My ultrasound didn't show low fluids so I have decided not to worry. It could totally be lack of water intake like your doctor suggests. Drink, drink, drink!!

But if you are worried, I heard it is a simple litmus test they do to check. I've also read that amniotic fluid smells really sweet. Mine doesn't smell like anything.


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Tart let, that must be really scary news. I've had a few friends on here have low fluid levels, but I can't remember if any had them this early. I remember one friend was getting scanned weekly due to low fluid and had a 32 week Preemie who was otherwise completely healthy and is now 17 months old. 
I remember that she was told to drink coconut water to help her fluid levels.


----------



## autigers55

Found out that we are team :blue:!! :D


----------



## Medzi

Congrats!!


----------



## Kellya009

Congrats on team blue autigers!! I feel like team blue is beating team pink for June babies!

On the topic of tartlet being told to drink more... Does anyone have any tricks to make drinking more water appealing?? Not a huge water drinker myself and wouldn't mind some tips.


----------



## misslissa

Hi all,

Just a quick question - is anyone else having a really bad bladder already? It seems like 20 weeks is too early to be struggling so much, I'm in and out of the toilet all the time and at night about 5 times! 

Maybe I am naive and this is normal, it's my first baby and I'm a bit clueless! I'm just thinking that if it's like this now I have no idea how I'll cope when I am heavily pregnant! 

Thanks,
Mel


----------



## littlemiss84

misslissa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick question - is anyone else having a really bad bladder already? It seems like 20 weeks is too early to be struggling so much, I'm in and out of the toilet all the time and at night about 5 times!
> 
> Maybe I am naive and this is normal, it's my first baby and I'm a bit clueless! I'm just thinking that if it's like this now I have no idea how I'll cope when I am heavily pregnant!
> 
> Thanks,
> Mel

Im the same, I never seem to be off the toilet. Baby's feet are on my bladder so the kicking makes it worse!!


----------



## Jellycat

autigers55 said:


> Found out that we are team :blue:!! :D

Congrats on Team Blue - You thought it was :blue: this time 



Kellya009 said:


> Congrats on team blue autigers!! I feel like team blue is beating team pink for June babies!
> 
> On the topic of tartlet being told to drink more... Does anyone have any tricks to make drinking more water appealing?? Not a huge water drinker myself and wouldn't mind some tips.

Try not to add sugary things to your drinks but at the office I add a little bit of fruit squash to my drinks to give me variety As tea and coffee can make you more dehydrated I believe?



misslissa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick question - is anyone else having a really bad bladder already? It seems like 20 weeks is too early to be struggling so much, I'm in and out of the toilet all the time and at night about 5 times!
> 
> Maybe I am naive and this is normal, it's my first baby and I'm a bit clueless! I'm just thinking that if it's like this now I have no idea how I'll cope when I am heavily pregnant!
> 
> Thanks,
> Mel

I'm up about 2-3 times in the night at the moment, trying to think back with JJ I think the need to go was more sudden but also depended on the babies position at the time. I have issues now if I get stuck in traffic in my commute to the office. I'm trying to make a conscious effort to work on my pelvic floor each day


----------



## tartlet

Hey guys, just wanted to comment on your suggestions and questions, gonna try to catch them all without quoting everybody.

My urine is usually about med yellow. I started the drinking like a fish yesterday and it has paled up some. Praying this will help!

I'm going to leave the pantiliners in the box for the next 2 weeks until my rescan. Maybe I'll be able to tell if I'm getting wetter than I should be for discharge. 

I should be able to rest most of the time the next 2 weeks. I work PRN as a respiratory therapist, and as of now I'm only scheduled 3 days over the next 2 weeks. (Today 10 hours, Friday 12 hours, and the night of the 14th 8 hours). When I go in this afternoon, I'm going to tell them what's going on and ask that they not call me for any additional days until we have the levels checked again. I do have a 4 1/2 yr old, but should be able to get help with her so I can rest.

I've never tried coconut water, but definitely willing to give it a go. It will help break up the water through the day. Also, they told me that Crystal Light now has a line of 5 or 6 flavors that they sweeten with Truvia, and they said those were fine to drink. They are called Crystal Light Pure. I don't know if these are available outside the US. I'm also going to try just slicing some limes and oranges and keeping them in the fridge to add to my water. I've always been one of those that didn't like drinking plain water, so it makes it harder.

There are so many things I'm scared of that could be wrong or could go wrong with low fluid levels this early on, the next 2 weeks are gonna be hell. I still have 4 weeks until V-day. Trying not to get too worked up over it at least until we go back, but it's hard. Just worried about my baby girl.

Thank you all for your concern and help. It means a lot to have a group like this to talk with. :hugs:


----------



## Mellie1988

:hugs: tartlet, sorry your going through a worrying time right now :( hope all is well at your re scan...rest up as much as you can 

Misslissa I constantly need to pee also, it's not fun! Don't remember it being this bad in previous PGs, I think it's gotta be something to do with babies position and strength of pelvic floor muscles, also been trying to remember to do them as often as poss! 

Congrats on team blue, autigers!! 

Afm I'm feeling really fed up today :( DS behaviour is quite challenging and it's really getting on top of me at the moment, he's had a series of illness so that's not helped him as we've tend to give in to his tantrums while he has been poorly....hoping he starts to improve again soon and a lot better behaved by the time baby arrives or I'm really worried how we will cope :( 


X


----------



## Sw33tp3a

misslissa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick question - is anyone else having a really bad bladder already? It seems like 20 weeks is too early to be struggling so much, I'm in and out of the toilet all the time and at night about 5 times!
> 
> Maybe I am naive and this is normal, it's my first baby and I'm a bit clueless! I'm just thinking that if it's like this now I have no idea how I'll cope when I am heavily pregnant!
> 
> Thanks,
> Mel

iM having the same issues hun


Tartlet... try getting some fishtank aquerium test strips they are really cheap at any local fish store or like walmart and such. it test for urine in the tank and the strip will turn blue. but i was told to use it for checking if i was leaking amniotic fluid with my son. the strip should turn blue or yellow if its just urine( check the instructions on box) and if its water it will stay clear thats when you now. just slide the strip in the vaginal area very lightly and it will change colors for you. hope it helps it did for me and saved me from rushing to the ER. and also how i new i didnt pee my self when my water finally broke.


----------



## Jellycat

Mellie I find as quickly as JJ tests my patience he just as quickly goes back to normal. Hope he starts behaving for you soon


----------



## anneliese

misslisa, don't worry, you're not the only one. I'd say I average about 5 times per night and it's been this way for a few weeks now :dohh:

tartlet, I hope everything goes well with your following scans, can't imagine how nerve wracking the next couple weeks will be for you


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have a deli ma. My husband and i have chosen a name we totally love and dont here much. Evelyn Hope. we have really feel in love with it. well i made a little picture thing that i put the name on for use to announce the babys name and it is linked to face book. well we werent ready to post it yet i was just making it and it got posted after i saved it. didnt now this. well a few hours later after getting home from picking my daughter up from school i get a call from my mother in-law and she is asking why we picked Evelyn and does it have meaning and she doesnt like it because its old fashioned and she has a co-worker with that name that she dislikes.. so we need to pick a new name. i was crushed like wait what. Ive been depressed ever since and told my hubby and he was hurt and he said we will discuss it today, im like ive looked at all sorts of other names all night and nothing has stood out and made me feel the way Evelyn did. should i give in and change it or should we keep it because it just makes me feel as if we chose another name is there gonna be an issue with that one also.


----------



## tartlet

Well just got the call saying our AFP was screen positive for Downs. 1 in 149, which isn't terribly high, I know, but combined with the low fluid (which I have read could be caused by chromosomal abnormalities), now I'm even more freaked out. I'm waiting for the call from the perinatal clinic where they are sending me for our appointment day and time. With low fluid, I won't be getting an amnio, but they do offer the Maternit21 test, so I'm hoping they will do that. They should be doing a Level II ultrasound as well, so hopefully we will get a better look at baby's bladder and kidneys to make sure they are functioning correctly. Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tartlet said:


> Well just got the call saying our AFP was screen positive for Downs. 1 in 149, which isn't terribly high, I know, but combined with the low fluid (which I have read could be caused by chromosomal abnormalities), now I'm even more freaked out. I'm waiting for the call from the perinatal clinic where they are sending me for our appointment day and time. With low fluid, I won't be getting an amnio, but they do offer the Maternit21 test, so I'm hoping they will do that. They should be doing a Level II ultrasound as well, so hopefully we will get a better look at baby's bladder and kidneys to make sure they are functioning correctly. Please keep us in your prayers.

praying for you guys and the little one.


----------



## tartlet

Sw33tp3a said:


> i have a deli ma. My husband and i have chosen a name we totally love and dont here much. Evelyn Hope. we have really feel in love with it. well i made a little picture thing that i put the name on for use to announce the babys name and it is linked to face book. well we werent ready to post it yet i was just making it and it got posted after i saved it. didnt now this. well a few hours later after getting home from picking my daughter up from school i get a call from my mother in-law and she is asking why we picked Evelyn and does it have meaning and she doesnt like it because its old fashioned and she has a co-worker with that name that she dislikes.. so we need to pick a new name. i was crushed like wait what. Ive been depressed ever since and told my hubby and he was hurt and he said we will discuss it today, im like ive looked at all sorts of other names all night and nothing has stood out and made me feel the way Evelyn did. should i give in and change it or should we keep it because it just makes me feel as if we chose another name is there gonna be an issue with that one also.

IMO, this is your baby, not hers, and if you and your hubby are in agreement of the name you have picked, then tell her you love the name and it's time to get used to it!! (I adore Evelyn btw.) I know what you mean about that one name just feeling "right". Hope it works out for you! :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

at first i had to keep saying Evelyn to get said right now it just roles off the tong and i picture her and its been said over the past few days as her identity baby Evelyn. i new for sure it was the name is when my hubby came home and told me he told all the ladies at work her name and was excited because before that he just was saying he liked Hope. and would just say yes to Evelyn. so when i told him what his mom said he was but I love Evelyn... :( i think when we talk he will speak to her that is a done deal. since we both feel in love with it.


----------



## Medzi

tartlet said:


> Well just got the call saying our AFP was screen positive for Downs. 1 in 149, which isn't terribly high, I know, but combined with the low fluid (which I have read could be caused by chromosomal abnormalities), now I'm even more freaked out. I'm waiting for the call from the perinatal clinic where they are sending me for our appointment day and time. With low fluid, I won't be getting an amnio, but they do offer the Maternit21 test, so I'm hoping they will do that. They should be doing a Level II ultrasound as well, so hopefully we will get a better look at baby's bladder and kidneys to make sure they are functioning correctly. Please keep us in your prayers.

Thinking of you lots! I hope you don't wait too long for a call to get in for an appointment. :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Sw33tp3a said:


> at first i had to keep saying Evelyn to get said right now it just roles off the tong and i picture her and its been said over the past few days as her identity baby Evelyn. i new for sure it was the name is when my hubby came home and told me he told all the ladies at work her name and was excited because before that he just was saying he liked Hope. and would just say yes to Evelyn. so when i told him what his mom said he was but I love Evelyn... :( i think when we talk he will speak to her that is a done deal. since we both feel in love with it.

If you and DH love the name - then that is her name. You mother in-law can get over it! I LOVE it and I have someone very close to my heart with the name Evelyn. It is beautiful!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

girl names are hard to pic i find becouse you now how some people you find in life that will have like mood swings or an attitude and it kind of tarnishes the name for you becouse you here that name and you think of the one person you now with it that you arent found of. so it was hard for us to agree on a name in the first place. and this one we were both like yes thats it. so im trying to stay positive.


----------



## MumMumMum

tartlet said:


> Well just got the call saying our AFP was screen positive for Downs. 1 in 149, which isn't terribly high, I know, but combined with the low fluid (which I have read could be caused by chromosomal abnormalities), now I'm even more freaked out. I'm waiting for the call from the perinatal clinic where they are sending me for our appointment day and time. With low fluid, I won't be getting an amnio, but they do offer the Maternit21 test, so I'm hoping they will do that. They should be doing a Level II ultrasound as well, so hopefully we will get a better look at baby's bladder and kidneys to make sure they are functioning correctly. Please keep us in your prayers.

Keeping my fingers crossed for a good result for you. It must be so scary not knowing. Hope you don't have to wait too long :hugs:


----------



## MumMumMum

Sw33tp3a said:


> i have a deli ma. My husband and i have chosen a name we totally love and dont here much. Evelyn Hope. we have really feel in love with it. well i made a little picture thing that i put the name on for use to announce the babys name and it is linked to face book. well we werent ready to post it yet i was just making it and it got posted after i saved it. didnt now this. well a few hours later after getting home from picking my daughter up from school i get a call from my mother in-law and she is asking why we picked Evelyn and does it have meaning and she doesnt like it because its old fashioned and she has a co-worker with that name that she dislikes.. so we need to pick a new name. i was crushed like wait what. Ive been depressed ever since and told my hubby and he was hurt and he said we will discuss it today, im like ive looked at all sorts of other names all night and nothing has stood out and made me feel the way Evelyn did. should i give in and change it or should we keep it because it just makes me feel as if we chose another name is there gonna be an issue with that one also.

It's a lovely name! If you two love it then go with it. I pay no attention to my in-laws anyway. In my opinion they chose boring names for their kids. They haven't been enthusiastic about any of the choices for their grandchildren.

BTW, we have Hope as a middle name too! Never known/heard of anyone with it so a real coincidence that you have chosen it too!


----------



## Mellie1988

Will keep you in my thoughts tartlet, hope all is well at second scan and tests :( :hugs:

Sweetpea, how rude of your MIL :( if its a name you and DH both love then sod what anyone else thinks!! I've told a few people our name choices and instantly regret it now as they feel the need to say well I like X name but please don't call him X or X .... I will call my baby what I like!!! I don't get when people feel the need to comment on names, as soon as baby has arrived and you announce the name...nobody says anything about the choice, so why say anything before? I think it's so rude :( 

X


----------



## Kellya009

Sweet pea if you love your chosen name then keep it! I know eventually we will probably spill our name by accident as well. But I don't want to change it because we've already been calling her Georgie! It's her name and it doesn't matter when people find out :)


----------



## NDH

Praying for you guys tartlet :hugs:

Sweet pea I love Evelyn. Evelyn and Evangeline are the names I'm working hard at getting DH agree to one but he doesn't like them :( But honestly, it doesn't matter what name you choose, when people hear it before the baby is born there is always always someone who voices a negative opinion about it. You can't please everyone and you shouldn't even try - if you both are in agreement no one else's opinion matters :hugs:


----------



## Kellya009

So I thought Id share my nursery board on pinterest with all of you!

https://pinterest.com/kellyschlamp/nursery/

Im still not 100% sure about the crib bedding. Does anyone have any websites that have cute crib bedding? Already checked out pottery barn, land of nod, and ikea. Thanks!


----------



## shellgirl

Tartlet, I am so sorry to hear what you're going through. I went through this too and I know how gut wrenching it is. Please keep your head up and try to stay positive. I got a 1 in 10 chance of Down's on that AFP and the amnio revealed a very healthy baby girl. I personally think the AFP test is crap and just there for to make more money from the insurance companies because if you get a bad screening, you go for the more expensive cvs, amnio, or maternity 21. I will not be doing it in the future because it caused me so much worry and heartache for nothing. Nevertheless, I will keep you and baby Tartlet in my prayers. I'm sure you have a healthy bean and just need to drink more fluids :thumbup:


----------



## Lisasmith

Huge hugs tartlet. I hope everything works our fine :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

shellgirl said:


> Tartlet, I am so sorry to hear what you're going through. I went through this too and I know how gut wrenching it is. Please keep your head up and try to stay positive. I got a 1 in 10 chance of Down's on that AFP and the amnio revealed a very healthy baby girl. I personally think the AFP test is crap and just there for to make more money from the insurance companies because if you get a bad screening, you go for the more expensive cvs, amnio, or maternity 21. I will not be doing it in the future because it caused me so much worry and heartache for nothing. Nevertheless, I will keep you and baby Tartlet in my prayers. I'm sure you have a healthy bean and just need to drink more fluids :thumbup:

i feel the same. i said no when they asked and all. they made me worry with my son becouse im a carrier for spinabifia, so they made me think my son had it and he was fine. i refuse to do any of that kind of test its not needed.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we have decided to keep the name Evelyn and my hubby said he will break the news to his mother. but i told my dad today the name and he goes are trying to copy. im like what why would i for one and who else has a name like Evelyn i dont know anyone. he then relised he was wrong but informed me that my cousin who had a little girl recently is named Avelynn. i didnt now this but really dont care because i didnt now this prior and dont even see them since they live in another state. all of my cousins kids have odd names so i never can remember even how to pronounce them let alone remember what they are since i never see them. my dad likes the name though but his first responce was shocking though. but i dont care i love Evelyn Hope and it is staying.


----------



## Lisasmith

Sw33tp3a said:


> we have decided to keep the name Evelyn and my hubby said he will break the news to his mother. but i told my dad today the name and he goes are trying to copy. im like what why would i for one and who else has a name like Evelyn i dont know anyone. he then relised he was wrong but informed me that my cousin who had a little girl recently is named Avelynn. i didnt now this but really dont care because i didnt now this prior and dont even see them since they live in another state. all of my cousins kids have odd names so i never can remember even how to pronounce them let alone remember what they are since i never see them. my dad likes the name though but his first responce was shocking though. but i dont care i love Evelyn Hope and it is staying.

It's a beautiful name! I'm sorry you're getting such a hard time about it


----------



## Kellya009

So I was so excited to show DH all the nursery stuff I had scoped out to buy.

He said &#8220;oh hun that looks so nice.&#8221;

&#8220;How much is all of this going to cost?&#8221;

Lol :)

First time moms -- what&#8217;s your budget? We&#8217;re at about $700 in total for the nursery. Plus there&#8217;s the stroller, car seat, bath stuff, clothes&#8230; toys I think Gran will cover a lot of those.


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm glad your sticking with Evelyn, Sweetpea, its a lovely name! We like the name Oscar and I have a friend that also has a little boy called Oscar and everyone has said we can't go with that name because its "copying/will get confusing" .... I truly believe if you love a name and wan't to call your child that, then so be it and you should be able to! This friend we know lives 40 miles away btw so its rare we get together so it shouldn't be too confusing calling the different Oscars :lol: ... if we decide to go for that name that is! 

Kelly, love your ideas! Lol at your OH asking how much it will cost, typical man! We don't really have a budget as such, most stuff we have so far is second hand/has been borrowed...we don't want to spend much though, I reckon altogether we will probably end up spending £500, thats for pram (we already have this, spent £210 on it), cot, clothes, bathing bits and bobs (baby bath, towels, toiletries) and any additional items like baby monitors, cot mobile etc... 

x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Mellie1988 said:


> I'm glad your sticking with Evelyn, Sweetpea, its a lovely name! We like the name Oscar and I have a friend that also has a little boy called Oscar and everyone has said we can't go with that name because its "copying/will get confusing" .... I truly believe if you love a name and wan't to call your child that, then so be it and you should be able to! This friend we know lives 40 miles away btw so its rare we get together so it shouldn't be too confusing calling the different Oscars :lol: ... if we decide to go for that name that is!
> 
> 
> x

i feel the same it doesnt matter. and its not like kids wont come across others in there name at school its kinda the same thing. we deal with it then. i have come across plenty of Aprils in my classes in collage. i deal with it.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Congrats to all those who found out which team they r. Had anyone started buying yet? I have had a fab deal on the nursery interiors. It was 50% off on mamas and papas and it the one I loved the most so a bonus. Got cot bumper, quilt, cot sheet, curtains, fleece blanket, matching Moses basket, two canvas's, changing mat, and teddy/toy all for £200 instead of £400. Was well chuffed as it arrived last week and its gorgeous and fab quality! 
Morrisons are doing a baby event at the min and I got a tommee tippee nappy bin for £12. 
Starting to get excited now but still feels so far away. 

Any names thoughts yet?
We love ..
Noah James or
Zachary James 
I love Milo Zachary James Foster but hubby doesn't like Milo so its out :-(


----------



## Mellie1988

Wow great bargain Lisa!! Love your name choices also :).... So far for names we have Alfie Oscar Logan Olly or Luca....we're gonna decide what he looks like when he arrives I think! 

X


----------



## Medzi

We are spending a bit over $1000 too. Luckily my mom bought us a crib and a super nice crib mattress. We need to buy paint, a dresser, stroller, car seat, etc. we have decided on the baby jogger city mini gt for a stroller so that's eating up a lot of the budget...

We have a good list of boy and girl names. About 5 on each and are always going back and adding some and taking some away. We are staying team yellow so Cubby might go a bit without a name for a day or so after being born while we decide for sure :)


----------



## Lisaloo82

Mellie1988 said:


> Wow great bargain Lisa!! Love your name choices also :).... So far for names we have Alfie Oscar Logan Olly or Luca....we're gonna decide what he looks like when he arrives I think!
> 
> X

I love Alfie. My 5 year old baby is Alfie Reuben. 
Love luca but my nephew is Lucas. Also Oscar is one we love. Hubby is working away so haven't seen him since jan 4th so haven't had chance to chat much about names properly. I love theo too! X

I'm gonna make sure I take my time when he arrives though. No rush if baby isn't named the first day or so. 

I'd have loved to stay team yellow for the surprise but I'm just too impatient x


----------



## Jellycat

Tartlet - so sorry the results aren't what you were expecting. Have everything crossed for you the results are wrong

Sweetpea - I'd ignore what anyone thinks, you are doing the right thing sticking to your name choice 

Kelly - living the purples and creams . We not spending much on the nursery etc as got all the furniture from family and friends .

We've only started discussing names yesterday so dh and I had abit of a brainstorm after our scan not sure how many will get into the short list.


----------



## Lisasmith

There was only one girls name that I really loved so I was thrilled when dh agreed. Our little love will be Lila (lie-la) Elizabeth


----------



## Kellya009

Lisasmith said:


> There was only one girls name that I really loved so I was thrilled when dh agreed. Our little love will be Lila (lie-la) Elizabeth

Elizabeth is my middle name! After the queen of course :). Good choice I must say :).


----------



## Lisasmith

Kellya009 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> There was only one girls name that I really loved so I was thrilled when dh agreed. Our little love will be Lila (lie-la) Elizabeth
> 
> Elizabeth is my middle name! After the queen of course :). Good choice I must say :).Click to expand...

It was my grandmothers name too! I do love it


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i broke the news to my mother in law and told her we really love the name and she said it was fine. and all is well. and i said we are still open to others but for now it is Evelyn untill we find something else that hits us like that is better basically. which i dought will even happen because we love Evelyn.


----------



## ttcnewb

Kellya009 said:


> So I was so excited to show DH all the nursery stuff I had scoped out to buy.
> 
> He said oh hun that looks so nice.
> 
> How much is all of this going to cost?
> 
> Lol :)
> 
> First time moms -- whats your budget? Were at about $700 in total for the nursery. Plus theres the stroller, car seat, bath stuff, clothes toys I think Gran will cover a lot of those.

We have spent just over $1000 which includes 2 car seats, cot, cot mattress, pram, change table and a wardrobe. All new, most on sale for half price!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Sweetpea I'm glad u stuck to ur guns. Well done. Gorgeous name x


----------



## 28329

I'm loving the names picked out. They're all gorgeous!!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

At the moment I'm loving the name Phoebe :)
Elsie-May is also one of our top choices.
We won't decide until she's born tho


----------



## Phantom710

Hoping you all are well :) 

As you can see by my tickers things are great here.

I may have lost their June baby, but I'm making up for it with two this time :)


----------



## Medzi

Phantom710 said:


> Hoping you all are well :)
> 
> As you can see by my tickers things are great here.
> 
> I may have lost their June baby, but I'm making up for it with two this time :)

Thanks for popping in! So over the moon for you and the IPs!!! :flower:


----------



## Jellycat

Ahhh that's great news phantom 

We liked a girls name on friday after the scan and have just found out our great auntie was named it, might not get into our short list as we had already chosen a girls name last time


----------



## Kellya009

Note to self: don't read the forums. 

Georgia hasn't been moving as much for the past few days, just a bit in the evenings and in the middle of the night. So I looked at some posts about baby movements. And everyone said if you're not feeling the baby move regularly you need to call your midwife, your baby could be dead. Really??? Like I need to worry about that.

You'd think no one in the world has ever had a healthy pregnancy reading these boards. 

Better off just not reading. I won't worry then.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

in the evening and at night you are more relaxed and not as busy may be why you dont feel the baby as much as long as you do feel movement at some point all is ok.


----------



## Jadey121

Thats great news phantom  Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy!!! 

Cant believe how fast time is flying eekk!!!

We have chosen our name for our little man too ' Jack Fox O**s' 

Fox being my last name so had to get it in ;-) lol


----------



## NDH

Kelly don't worry about movement at this gestation. In the third trimester though if you feel like you haven't felt her for a while, you will want to count kicks (or other movements) and make sure you feel at least 10 in an hour. 

Its really easy to not notice them when you're busy so sitting and taking time to focus makes you realise just how much they do move.

Never hesitate to call your health practitioner if you're ever worried about anything though, even if you're pretty sure its nothing. 

But yeah, forums do give a really unbalanced view of pregnancy - and even ttc - as you hardly hear about the positive stories compared to the bad ones. If it helps, I had a textbook perfect pregnancy first time around lol. You just don't see any threads asking about people who had nothing go wrong lol.


----------



## 28329

Great news phantom!!


----------



## Medzi

Kelly - I'm not feeling Cubby very much at all yet. I felt a lot last Tuesday and then a bit on Friday and then a bit last night, but even then, they are not very big kicks or anything. I have an anterior placenta so I can't feel much at all yet, and it is my first - do you know where your placenta is? Even if it isn't anterior I don't think you should worry yet :)


----------



## MumMumMum

Congrats Phantom!

Kelly - I feel less movements at the weekends. It's because I'm busy and distracted. I tend to feel them most in the evening and in bed, when I'm either doing nothing or watching TV. I do feel them more at work in the week, because I'm bored!!

As for names, we've decided on Amelia Hope for DD2. Can't wait for May for my mat leave and June for her to arrive!


----------



## MamaFlick

I'm due June 28th! So I hesitate to call her a June Bug, since she could very well be born in July. :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

That okay! I was a 2011 April sweetpea but had my DS in march... And this time I am a June jitterbug but found out its twins and I'll be induced at 38 weeks at the latest so they'll actually be here in may! 
My children like to be awkward clearly :haha:


----------



## Medzi

Welcome MamaFlick! Its ok! I'm high risk and have been told I might not make it to June (fingers crossed I do!!) so might be a May baby for me!


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks for all the wise words and encouragement girls! Its helpful. She had some really active moments in the night and this morning so I feel better.

Also, I have to say that I love all the names being chosen. So sweet and unique! Good choices ladies :)


----------



## sumday3

:flower: Congrats Phantom!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 28329

Ladies, how cute this? We bought it today. 

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby...nes-baby-all-in-one/GEM269477,default,pd.html


----------



## CottlestonPie

Awwww! Asda have some such cute stuff!
I'm pretty much banned from buying things because DS had so much stuff that even with twins we have enough 7lb+ clothes for both of them. We'll only need to buy bits if the babies are really tiny.


----------



## 28329

I wasn't impressed with asda today. Their boy selection wasn't great. If we was having a girl I could have spent so much. I spent so much there when I had my daughter.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah DH always moans about how small the boys collection is compared to the girls. It's true I guess but I rarely look so there's always something new. Apparently sainsburys has some lahhvly stuff at the mo. My mum got DS a couple of cute tshirts last week.


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats Phantom!!! 

Loving everyones name choices...can't wait till June till we are all announcing our bundles!! 

Cottleston - Sainsburys have some lovely bits atm, I got some really cute 'Dear Zoo' vests in the sale not so long back and some cute sleepsuits...I've been quite good with the baby buys recently and not bought anything for a while...mainly because I have no money :lol: I can't wait to get buying more though hehe!

Kelly - I know exaclty what thread you are refering too, I was also readin said thread and panicking a few days ago as it got me thinking that little man had been a little quiet that morning....he soon let me know he was okay though with a marathon mummy bashing session lol :D it is so worrying though :hugs:

Welcome MamaFlick! 

Printed out maternity allowance forms today and filed them all out at work today as we was mega quiet....super organised, can't actually submit it until I get my MATB1 and SMP1 from employer but its all ready and waiting to be signed and dated and sent off :thumbup: cannot wait to start mat leave now, my annual leave starts 1st of april then my mat leave starts 20th May...yay! 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh also forgot to say.....i'm VIABLE tomorrow......YAAAAY! :happydance: can't believe i'm 24 weeks already!!!

x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my 20 week bump. i think i look smaller than my other photos do for some reason. maybe becouse im up hire now.


----------



## 28329

We went to sainsburys too. I loved all the boys clothes but df didn't so I picked up a shorts and tshirt set for £4. Found a gorgeous shirt and jeans set in mothercare so off to get that tomorrow.


----------



## 28329

Cute 20 week bump. My bump is no longer small and cute. 

Viability is so close for everyone. So exciting.


----------



## Medzi

Yay for V-day! Can't wait to get there... not long now!


----------



## Kellya009

Congrats on v day those who are there! Not long for the rest of us :)


----------



## Lisaloo82

Massive congrats phantom. 

Happy v day mellie! 

It's dragged for me the last 4 weeks! Hoping 30-40 flys by. Especially with the amount of heartburn and acid indigestion I'm getting. It's everyday now. Prob doesn't help I'm huge ! 

24 week bump 
https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/A674D2ED-ECEE-41DA-BEC5-8132695298B7-2178-000001B557102B67.jpg


----------



## Jellycat

Mellie Happy V Day !

Gorgeous V Bump Lisa 

Kelly - Glad to hear baby has been moving about again for you :hugs: Its so difficult not to worry - but have to say on some threads people like a 'drama and their own opinion' a little bit too much . I avoid alot of the tri threads here as much prefer chatting to groups or people in journals - much more supportive crowd

Cottlestonpie - Have to agree with DH the selection for boys clothes is always alot smaller than that for girls I will run out of money if Jelly #2 is a girl !

MumMumMum - Amelia Hope is a lovely name for DD2

MamaFlick - Welcome to the Jitterbugs  :hi: Last time with JJ I was due 23rd Sept but didnt have him till 6th October - It happens all the time ! How has pregnancy been treating youy so far? I will add you to the front page

28329 - Ahh Love Asda and Sainsburys clothes - so cute


----------



## Jadey121

Aww Jellycat your little one shares his bday with my sons 6th oct! Was due 25th sept tho lol.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hi everyone! Glad to see everyone's well! I just got back from a 10 day holiday an cant believe how fast time is going!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aww ladies! For those of you who prefer showers to baths, especially first time mummies... Make sure you make time for a few long, uninterrupted baths from now until baby gets here. I forgot how much babies wriggle in the water. You can sit and watch your belly move for ages! :D


----------



## 28329

Its funny you say that. I usually shower to avoid hot water in the bath. But I had a bath last night and my belly was going crazy. And I felt so relaxed after. Definately going to do that more often.


----------



## Kellya009

Just in the waiting room for my 2nd anatomy scan... I really hope I drank enough water this time!! Excited to see baby girl :)


----------



## tartlet

Kellya009 said:


> Just in the waiting room for my 2nd anatomy scan... I really hope I drank enough water this time!! Excited to see baby girl :)

Good luck! Glad you get to see her again!


----------



## 28329

yay for seeing baby girl again.


----------



## Kellya009

My scan went great this morning! I&#8217;m pretty sure they got good shots of everything. I got to see her swallowing, and she kept putting her arms up in front of her face like she didn&#8217;t want her picture taken!

I noticed when the tech was taking measurements that it was consistently 23+2 or +3&#8230; so she&#8217;s measuring almost a week ahead based on that I guess. 

I know I&#8217;m biased, but even in mum&#8217;s tummy I cannot believe how CUTE this LO is! I&#8217;m so excited to meet her :)

https://i45.tinypic.com/21np82g.jpg

Is anyone else still waiting for an anatomy scan or are we all finished?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im still waiting for my anatomy scan which is on the 7th of march.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Jellycat-- can you add a :pink: to my name on the front page hun.. Thanks


----------



## Kellya009

Sw33tp3a said:


> im still waiting for my anatomy scan which is on the 7th of march.

I hope you get a nice technician who will show you all the cute things your little girl is doing in there!! It makes all the difference this was my 3rd scan and the tech was so nice I got to see so much more of baby than the previous 2. Hope the next little while flies by for you :)


----------



## Jellycat

Sw33tp3a said:


> Jellycat-- can you add a :pink: to my name on the front page hun.. Thanks

All updated 

Have you found your pregnancies different when carrying girl or boy - or do think it doesn't make a difference?


----------



## Mellie1988

Jelly, I've found I carry different with my boys than with my girl, but that could also be because dd was my first baby? Unsure! 

Kelly, glad you got a good detailed scan! 


Here's my 24 week v bump! :D



X
 



Attached Files:







7cb51e3c9a4cef04f5473b2e64c47912.jpg
File size: 171.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mellie1988

.


----------



## Jellycat

Oh you've got a lovely bump - its nice and high and rounded


----------



## CottlestonPie

Happy v day for yesterday!

In my last pregnancy I carried all over. I got incredibly round in the belly, bum, hips, thighs, face.... But with this pregnancy I'm carrying mostly outwards in my belly only. All boys though!
Do you have any mummy instincts as to what you're having Jelly? Has JJ had a guess?


----------



## Jellycat

I didn't have a clue with JJ what I was carrying but had alot of pregnancy symptoms throughout. This pregnancy has been completely different little sickness and sore boobs that's about it so kind of swaying towards :pink: but dh thinks another :blue:! JJ hasn't said about boy or girl , he still thinks he has baby in his tummy too


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aww! Toby though he had a baby in his belly too until he decided that actually I have a baby in each boob :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

JJ was touching my boob last night saying baby - must be their age! How are Bert and Ernie doing


----------



## Mellie1988

I also put a lot of weight on all over with DD, with DS I was all bump....this time so far I'm all bump too but have put a little on my hips and bum too waaa! 

With dd I had really bad morning sickness, DS wasn't too bad, this time round I was pretty bad I would say, so no pattern to that! 

Cravings wise all I wanted with dd was sweet stuff, DS I craved savoury, this time round I will eat anything lol, I would say I more towards savoury though, I love cheese, cheese and onion crisps, quavers....lol oh and I have an obsession with biscuits!! Really trying to eat healthy but its not really happening! 

Oh and DS keeps patting my boobs too and sayin awww baby haha!! 

X


----------



## Jellycat

Mellie that's interesting about cravings as with JJ I pall I wanted was carrots and cauliflower cheese. Didn't eat chocolate at all. This time I've had massive fruit cravings, and constantly eating chocolate which I know I need to stop, but savoury not bothered with.


----------



## Mellie1988

Could mean girl ;) 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh and cauliflower cheese sounds soooo good right now hahaaa!!! Mmmm 

X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aw mellie that's a lush bump. Very neat x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Two more days til my re scan then I can hopefully come and update you as to whether I'm pink or blue fx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jellycat said:


> JJ was touching my boob last night saying baby - must be their age! How are Bert and Ernie doing

Lol bless... Sounds like an age thing! Either that or they've been watching dads too closely :haha:

The boys are doing good I think thanks hun. Anxious for the next scan in a week as their movements have changed since the BH at the weekend. I think the BH were tight enough that the babies moved so I can't feel them the way I did. Always something to worry about eh!


----------



## autigers55

Lovely V-day bumps ladies!!

I definitely am carrying differently this pregnancy. With my DD, I carried all over. With baby boy, I am carrying pretty much all in my belly, I do have a little extra in my "lovehandles" though, but looking at me from behind, you'd never tell I am pregnant.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

My pregnancies have been very different, especially the 1st tri. 
Both girls :thumbup:
With Lottie I only had a small bump. This time my bump is already as big as I was near the end with Lottie! But I didn't start showing till about 4/5 weeks ago! Odd!


----------



## AdriansMama

Its vday for me and little man #2 !! My profile picture is my vday bump :p hope you ladies have been doing well :) June is fast approaching !!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

iv been so busy i will be on here later tonight to catch up on post but wanted to show what i just finished making for my friends baby shower gift. arent they cute. i want to make another set for my little one. soon.


----------



## Jellycat

Happy V Day adriansmama 

Sweet pea they are adorable, I tried booties once but they were awful


----------



## Sw33tp3a

AdriansMama said:


> Its vday for me and little man #2 !! My profile picture is my vday bump :p hope you ladies have been doing well :) June is fast approaching !!

nice round bump.. :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

So funny all these toddlers who think that the baby is in your boobs :haha: Since my belly button popped DD must think its another nipple as she's always trying to suck on it :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

NDH said:


> So funny all these toddlers who think that the baby is in your boobs :haha: Since my belly button popped DD must think its another nipple as she's always trying to suck on it :rofl:

Lol that's adorable


----------



## Jellycat

Ahh bless her ndh


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aw that so cute about the lo's patting boobs etc and thinking baby's there. 
Alfie regularly talked to "his baby" as he likes to refer to him as. He doesn't know it's a brother. We r keeping that a surprise for him. Quite often tho when we r chatting to someone in the street and they ask him is mummy having a baby he say yes then has to pull all my clothes up to show them. My bare skin most the time. Obvs I don't let him get my fat belly out unless we r in someone house. But it's so cute. When he talks to baby he has to do the same it's like he thinks he can't hear with my top in the way. X


----------



## NDH

Lol Lisa that's so cute! But annoying too, being stripped in public :rofl:


----------



## Lisaloo82

I know especially when it's someone not so close. Like a shop worker or something lol


----------



## 28329

All this LO's are so sweet.


----------



## tartlet

Hi ladies, hubs and I are on our way to the Maternal Fetal Medicine Clinic for an appt with the geneticscCounselor and detailed ultrasound this morning. We should be doing the Maternit21 test also. Will update later today.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck Tartlet!


----------



## xxyjadexx

:happydance:Happy V day to me! Wahoo!


----------



## NDH

Good luck tart let. Praying for a good outcome :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck tartlet, hope all goes well xx

Happy v day jade


----------



## Medzi

Good luck Tartlet - thinking of you lots today!


----------



## 28329

Good luck tartlet. Thinking of you.


----------



## littlemiss84

Good luck Tartlet, hope everything goes well!


----------



## sumday3

tartlet said:


> Hi ladies, hubs and I are on our way to the Maternal Fetal Medicine Clinic for an appt with the geneticscCounselor and detailed ultrasound this morning. We should be doing the Maternit21 test also. Will update later today.

GOOD LUCK TODAY TARTLET!!! thinking of you guys!


----------



## autigers55

Good luck to you today Tartlet!


----------



## jen1019

Good luck today Tartlet! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Kellya009

Hope all goes well today Tartlet... The beginning of some peace for your guys I hope!!

Happy valentines day everyone! At least it is here in Canada :). Do you have that in the uk?


----------



## Jellycat

Yeah we have valentines in the uk, some people go crazy on it others don't really bother ...... Have to say me and dh haven't really done anything special for the majority of our valantines together.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

good luck tartlet...


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies :wave: I'm one of your along for the ride ladies so I don't post much. My due date is actually July 2nd but I went early with dd so could happen again which would make me June momma :)

Anyways had my 20 week scan this past Tuesday and its a girl :) she is perfect and is actually measuring a week ahead. According to her measurements my due date would be June 26th(my original lmp due date) however my doctor won't be changing my due date as they say the due date from my early ultrasound is more accurate. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well :) congrats on those of you hitting your Vday such an exciting milestone! And not far off from third tri :flower:


----------



## tartlet

Thanks to everyone for the thoughts and prayers today. We did have the blood test done, results in 2 weeks or so. Ultrasound showed only 1 abnormality, a left ventricular echogenic focus. We were told not to worry about it, but he does want us to have a fetal echo. He said fluid was okay.


----------



## NDH

Good news so far tart let, I hope the echo and blood work come back equally good news :hugs:


----------



## Mellie1988

Glad scan went well tartlet, hope blood work comes bk good! 

Welcome ProudArmyWife and congrats on your pink bundle!! 

Happy valentines day to all, I'm a Scrooge and we didn't do valentines this year, we went on a date a few weeks ago for a meal and cinema but nothing special today, think valentines is over rated and marketing ploy! :lol: 

Been to see my friend today and had 7 week old newborn cuddles :cloud9: he was cooing away and a few little smiles....absolutely gorgeous!! Sooo excited for June, can't wait to have our little snuggles! 

X


----------



## Lisasmith

Ahh tartlet that's fantastic news love! How are you feeling about it all?


----------



## 28329

Great news tartlet. Hope the rest of the news is good.


----------



## Jellycat

Good news tartlet , fingers crossed everything else comes back ok. keep up the good work ;-)

Proudarmywife - congrats on :pink:

Mellie - dh and I don't celebrate valentines either he surprises me in others ways like couple of weeks ago he bought me a tablet or will buy me flowers delivered to work etc. to be honest the amount he's helping round the house I think I owe him something at the moment for putting up with me !


----------



## Sw33tp3a

yay tarlet and hope the rest is good news as well. I'm ready for mine but still a few more weeks away. so hope all goes well in general. 

happy valentines day ladies.


----------



## tartlet

Lisasmith said:


> Ahh tartlet that's fantastic news love! How are you feeling about it all?

Yes, we were relieved when he told us the US was normal. He said almost always the echogenic focus is a benign finding, but combined with the bad AFP, they want to do the echo anyway. It increases my risk factor for Downs by about twice what the AFP showed, but he said he doesn't think the blood test will come back abnormal because everything else looked good. So glad he said her fluid looks ok now. He said they would likely still keep an eye on it at my regular OB. This US tech also told us she agrees with what we had already been told, that it is a girl  She continues to move at regular intervals, and it seems to me she loves car rides! Always bouncing around while I'm driving or riding.


----------



## Lisasmith

tartlet said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Ahh tartlet that's fantastic news love! How are you feeling about it all?
> 
> Yes, we were relieved when he told us the US was normal. He said almost always the echogenic focus is a benign finding, but combined with the bad AFP, they want to do the echo anyway. It increases my risk factor for Downs by about twice what the AFP showed, but he said he doesn't think the blood test will come back abnormal because everything else looked good. So glad he said her fluid looks ok now. He said they would likely still keep an eye on it at my regular OB. This US tech also told us she agrees with what we had already been told, that it is a girl  She continues to move at regular intervals, and it seems to me she loves car rides! Always bouncing around while I'm driving or riding.Click to expand...

I can't imagine how relieved you are! It's such fantastic news and I'm glad your doctor was able to sliver good news about it being a benign finding


----------



## Medzi

Great news Tartlet!


----------



## Kellya009

23 weeks today... 17 weeks until we meet our little Georgie!! Can't wait!! A few girls have told me that the last 20 weeks go really fast... I hope so!!


----------



## Carly.C

Kellya009 said:


> 23 weeks today... 17 weeks until we meet our little Georgie!! Can't wait!! A few girls have told me that the last 20 weeks go really fast... I hope so!!

I hope so too, I also don't want to wish this time away. I feel so much love for my baby with every kick :cloud9:


----------



## 28329

the second half does fly but the final stretch is hard. Drags from about 36 weeks. This pregnancy has already passed me by.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i hope it goes by but in a healthy way. ready for the finale stretch to be here. thats when it become so much more real with a baby shower and then she will be here shortly after that.


----------



## Lisasmith

Time is seriously flying by! I have three little ones to keep me busy but march my daughter turns 7 then April is my 30th, may is a quiet month and then June 1st my oldest turns 9 and then it's baby time! In all honesty though this baby could come in may!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Lisasmith said:


> Time is seriously flying by! I have three little ones to keep me busy but march my daughter turns 7 then April is my 30th, may is a quiet month and then June 1st my oldest turns 9 and then it's baby time! In all honesty though this baby could come in may!

what day is your birthday in April mine is the 28th and i turn 30 also..


----------



## 28329

I turn 30 in March!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm march too. Was 30 last year. March 24th x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Well my rescan went well today, still a tough job to check the heart but got it in the end. All healthy.

And I need a....blue stork next to my name on the list please :)

Team Blue! Woo Hoo


----------



## Lisasmith

Sw33tp3a said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Time is seriously flying by! I have three little ones to keep me busy but march my daughter turns 7 then April is my 30th, may is a quiet month and then June 1st my oldest turns 9 and then it's baby time! In all honesty though this baby could come in may!
> 
> what day is your birthday in April mine is the 28th and i turn 30 also..Click to expand...

Mine is the 14th :)


----------



## 28329

Congratulations. Welcome to team blue.


----------



## Lisasmith

MustBeMummy said:


> Well my rescan went well today, still a tough job to check the heart but got it in the end. All healthy.
> 
> And I need a....blue stork next to my name on the list please :)
> 
> Team Blue! Woo Hoo

Yay for team blue!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## ttcnewb

Is anyone getting swollen hands and feet? I took my rings off at 20 weeks and just today I notice a small bister on my left foot and it was feeling tight. Right foot was a little bit swollen but not tight feeling. Is this normal or should I see my doctor?


----------



## xxyjadexx

I would go see your Dr, when I had high blood pressure they checked my hands and feet for swelling, probably nothing but its best to be sure!


----------



## MumMumMum

ttcnewb said:


> Is anyone getting swollen hands and feet? I took my rings off at 20 weeks and just today I notice a small bister on my left foot and it was feeling tight. Right foot was a little bit swollen but not tight feeling. Is this normal or should I see my doctor?

Swelling on its own is normal but it's worth getting it checked (blood pressure and urine). I had terrible swelling last time and it was dismissed but developed into severe pre-eclampsia. This time I'm actually measuring my ankles every couple of days so I can keep an eye on it myself and know what is 'normal'.


----------



## Medzi

I'm so miserable and just want to cry. I fell today as I was walking (slipped on ice) while carrying my little niece. Instinctly I protected her and my belly and she was ok and I didn't fall on my belly or hurt it in any way and have felt baby so everything ok there too. But I sprained my left ankle and scraped up my right knee really bad. I am laying in bed propped up with pillows and it is 4:00 am and I haven't slept bc my ankle hurts so bad. I have been icing it and it doesn't help. My foot is so swollen it is like a little football. Even my toes are swelling up. I have been using a cane but it hurts so much to walk it just took me 30 mins to get to the bathroom. 

Sorry for my little complaining session. I just hurts so much and I'm not sure what I can do about it. :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw Hun that sucks :hugs:
Do you think maybe you should have it xrayed just in case? I hope the pain and swelling go down soon xx

I'm stuck in bed at the mo with spd. My pelvis is being very naughty and causing me lots of pain. Sound like a bowl of rice crispies when I roll over. Blurgh.


----------



## 28329

Oh medzi, in sorry you fell. Maybe keep resting. I hope it heals quickly


----------



## Mellie1988

Rest up medzi and cottlestonpie :( 

X


----------



## Medzi

CottlestonPie said:


> Aw Hun that sucks :hugs:
> Do you think maybe you should have it xrayed just in case? I hope the pain and swelling go down soon xx
> 
> I'm stuck in bed at the mo with spd. My pelvis is being very naughty and causing me lots of pain. Sound like a bowl of rice crispies when I roll over. Blurgh.

:( feel better!


----------



## danielle1984

Medzi said:


> I'm so miserable and just want to cry. I fell today as I was walking (slipped on ice) while carrying my little niece. Instinctly I protected her and my belly and she was ok and I didn't fall on my belly or hurt it in any way and have felt baby so everything ok there too. But I sprained my left ankle and scraped up my right knee really bad. I am laying in bed propped up with pillows and it is 4:00 am and I haven't slept bc my ankle hurts so bad. I have been icing it and it doesn't help. My foot is so swollen it is like a little football. Even my toes are swelling up. I have been using a cane but it hurts so much to walk it just took me 30 mins to get to the bathroom.
> 
> Sorry for my little complaining session. I just hurts so much and I'm not sure what I can do about it. :(

Oh no Medzi!! I hope you'll get better soon. :hugs: damn ice!:growlmad:


----------



## Kellya009

Medzi that is total poo! Keep icing it and keep it elevated. Do you have Tylenol to take for the pain? It might help! Even if they X-ray it now a break probably wouldn't show up due to all the swelling :(. But so good that baby is doing ok after a scary fall like that! I hope it heals quickly!


----------



## Carly.C

I didn't think they could X-ray u if pregnant? I'm sure I've seen posters up n our X-ray dept? Could be wrong tho, hope u both feeling better soon, i hate hearin of people suffering or hurting themselves x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Been trying to share my scan pics from Friday all night but it won't let me 'manage my attachments' so will try again in morning. 
I love my little boy


----------



## ttcnewb

Carly.C said:


> I didn't think they could X-ray u if pregnant? I'm sure I've seen posters up n our X-ray dept? Could be wrong tho, hope u both feeling better soon, i hate hearin of people suffering or hurting themselves x

They still can X-ray they just need to know so they take enough precautions.


----------



## Medzi

Thanks ladies. Still swollen but I can put some weight on it now do should be ok :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Glad you've made a bit of progress medzi :thumbup:

V day for me and the twins today!


----------



## Kellya009

Anyone started baby's room yet? Would be nice to share some pics when things start coming together!


----------



## Medzi

We haven't started yet - I'm taking a week off from work next month so will be starting to put it together then :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Happy v day cottlestonpie!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I was supposed to go for my GTT this morning but my little iggle piggle has just had his vaccinations and he's been really poorly :-( he had one injection in each leg and he won't walk and has a high temperature :-( hopefully he will feel better tomorrow! 
I have been going through all my little Boys baby clothes looking for what will be suitable for this little girl, I think she will be wearing a lot of blue when were at home but ill buy some pretty pink things for when we go out!


----------



## 28329

Glad you're healing medzi.


----------



## Lisasmith

Medzi you poor love :( 

I would like a new pelvis, mine is completely ruined and our car is broken too so lots if walking for me :(

Our baby corner of the bedroom is all done :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Happy v day cottlestonpie! 

X


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Medzi said:


> I'm so miserable and just want to cry. I fell today as I was walking (slipped on ice) while carrying my little niece. Instinctly I protected her and my belly and she was ok and I didn't fall on my belly or hurt it in any way and have felt baby so everything ok there too. But I sprained my left ankle and scraped up my right knee really bad. I am laying in bed propped up with pillows and it is 4:00 am and I haven't slept bc my ankle hurts so bad. I have been icing it and it doesn't help. My foot is so swollen it is like a little football. Even my toes are swelling up. I have been using a cane but it hurts so much to walk it just took me 30 mins to get to the bathroom.
> 
> Sorry for my little complaining session. I just hurts so much and I'm not sure what I can do about it. :(

i would go get an xray. sounds broken


----------



## 28329

My flat has been taken over by baby bits. We got the quinny buzz 3 yesterday. And after playing with it for a while I have nowhere to put it!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

what is VDAY? i keep noticing yall mention this i feel lost on that part of the lingo... lol/ 
asfm- iv been so tired past few days. cant stay away for long it sucks. just wanna sleep.


----------



## 28329

Vday is when your baby is deemed viable. If baby is to be born at 24 weeks it has a good chance of survival.


----------



## Kellya009

Sw33tp3a said:


> what is VDAY? i keep noticing yall mention this i feel lost on that part of the lingo... lol/
> asfm- iv been so tired past few days. cant stay away for long it sucks. just wanna sleep.

Feelin the same way. One errand or cooking a meal and I'm absolutely shattered. I could nap every day for hours.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ive taken a few like 10 minute here and there naps all day im ready for bed and going there now at 830 lol. night all


----------



## Mellie1988

Yep I'm back to feeling shattered part! Been falling asleep on sofa most nights around 9pm! 

MW this morning, interested to hear what position little man is in....feeling pokes and prods everywhere lol 

X


----------



## Jellycat

Medzi hope you feel better soon, maybe see your gp if no improvement next couple of days

Hapy V Day Cottlestonpie 

Mellie - Good luck at the midwife, I think Jelly #2 is still breach as still getting alot of movement on my bladder and low down

we need to get JJ into his new room first and then will probably do very little in the nursery as it is already quite neutral.

Ive just been saying today how Im starting to feel shattered again but not to the point of falling asleep in the evening etc just that I could easily have a nap during the day if I wasnt working


----------



## MustBeMummy

Right lets try again to upload my scan pics from friday :)

Team blue winky shot coming up lol
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3448-1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6









IMAG3450-1.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5









IMAG3454_Lucas_Wall_Black.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kellya009

MustBeMummy said:


> Right lets try again to upload my scan pics from friday :)
> 
> Team blue winky shot coming up lol

Awesome pics!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Lovely scan pics. Nice and clear xx

Mellie I've been thinking the same. I'm getting kicking really low down sometimes. I've got loads of room at the top of my abdomen. I still get up to pee in the middle of night but with my 1st that seemed to ease off in 2nd tri. Then somedays I feel like he's laying transverse as I feel really uncomfortable on my sides. Like there's not enough room. 

So what postition should baby be in at 25 weeks.? I know they can turn around anytime but typically should they have turned a particular way by now?


----------



## Mellie1988

Midwife wouldn't even check what position little man was in :( don't know if you its because you can't tell at this stage or whether its irrelevant as bubs is always moving? :shrug: or she was just being a bitch :lol: ... I reckon hes transverse/breech most of the time though as feeling feet/elbows in my sides sometimes and feet in my bladder I think...hes such a wriggle bum! 

All was fine today at my check though, got my MAT B1 form, BP was brill...she had a little feel of my stomach and said top of my uterus is just above my belly button so about spot on, she will start measuring bump from next appt in 4 weeks time...she listened in to HB and said i'd guess boy :thumbup: guess there must be some truth in HB rate/sound? 

x


----------



## Lisaloo82

I have midwife weds so was hoping they would tell me. I did also wonder when they start measuring bump. 

They don't normally see u here in Wales u til 28 weeks on 2nd baby but due to a few issues I have/had they agreed to see me 25 weeks x


----------



## Jellycat

Glad the appointment went well mellie 

Lisa - I'm just reading my thread with JJ in 3rd tried and he was still breech at my 28 week so think its quite normal

Midwife for me tomorrow morning


----------



## CottlestonPie

My two are both transverse/breech and I've been told not to worry for a good long while yet. 
With DS I had an ecv to turn him from breech at 38 weeks. It was booked in at 36 weeks do I guess that's about the time they run out of room.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

wow seems like a lot has happened on here with everyone's appointments. 
I will most likely be not on here all week since im in my last week of my bachelors and am doing my finals all week. study study study and BnB is such a distraction. so i will be back after Monday. hope everyone has a great week and i will try and catch up in a week.


----------



## Kellya009

Good luck ladies with appointments this week and have fun with all those finals sweet pea :)

AFM, no call from the Dr's 4 days after my rescan... They said they'd call if they needed to talk to me about the results. So no call means babe is all good in there!

I really hope they bump my date up since she's consistently measuring 5 days ahead in 3 ultrasounds now. SIL just told me tonight they are most likely bumping her up (because of how early she felt movements??) and I don't want her to have her baby before me!! Super irrational I know. But it just bugs me a bit to think about it. Am I Crazy or does anyone understand what I mean? Plus she's having a girl too so I don't want her to steal my name.


----------



## Jellycat

Sweetpea - good luck studying this week

Kelly - just think regardless of your due dates doesn't mean one will be ahead of the other :hugs:


----------



## MumMumMum

Good luck with all the appointments and studying girls!

I'm off sick today with what I think is the virus my parents have had. My doc doesn't like giving antibiotics to pregnant women (he gave them to them) so I don't think he'll give me anything. I'm going to get an appointment though as I've been really stressed the last week or so and I've got pressure in my head which could be the virus or could be pre-e starting again : (


----------



## xxyjadexx

Just had my mw app and baby was head down


----------



## Jellycat

Mummum - hope its nothing serious and you feel better soon. My doctor is similar to yours won't give out any Abs even when not pregnant.

Jade yay to head down already that's great


----------



## NDH

Jellycat said:


> Sweetpea - good luck studying this week
> 
> Kelly - just think regardless of your due dates doesn't mean one will be ahead of the other :hugs:

Exactly! I had two friends due 2 weeks apart, and the one due first went two weeks late and the one due second went two weeks early so their babies are still two weeks apart but opposite of when they were due. You just never know.


----------



## CottlestonPie

True, dates dont mean much. When baby is ready, itll come. I know what you mean about wanting to be first though. 
When I was pg with DS, hubby's ex was also pregnant with her new fella. She was due the day after me and I was desperate to be first. But then she got Pre-eclampsia, had to be induced 6 weeks early and her daughter ended up in NICU. After that I was so grateful that DS held on til 39 weeks. I realised that his (and my) health was way more important than who was born earliest.


----------



## Jellycat

There is 4 friends and I all due within 5 weeks of each I'm just pleased I'm second due as I went 2 weeks overdue with JJ but know its unlikely I'll be the last, but as cottlestonpie says as long as jelly #2 and I are ok I don't mind.

Had mw and asked if there was anything I could take for my bad stomach and she said I shouldn't be having that issue so thinks I may have a stomach infection and have to be tested. Baby is sounding good


----------



## Kellya009

I know as long as baby is healthy none of it will matter. And yeah due dates aren't really anything to go by. But I still want to be first lol! I'm so irrational lol. 

It's just everything I compare myself to her in I come up short. She'll probably end up with a smooth natural birth and I'll end up with a complicated c section or something.


----------



## MumMumMum

Had my BP checked today and it's gone up. It's still within 'normal' but I'm not happy with the jump. I've had a stressful week-10 days so really going to try and chill. Starting with a bubble bath!

The nurse also said to think about finishing earlier than 36 weeks too. I'm concerned about time off after the baby though and going back while she's any younger.


----------



## Kellya009

Really? Earlier than 36 weeks?? Are you having a scheduled c section?


----------



## Jellycat

A couple of weeks may be just what you need to re cooperate before baby arrives . Hope your bp goes down soon. I'm working till 35 1/2 weeks and think that's Late enough


----------



## Carly.C

I'm finishing at 37 weeks, hope my decision doesn't come back to bite me on the bum! My job is very demanding and I don't stop from the minute I start work. I'm also only taking 30 weeks mat leave so I can get Christmas off, the joys of being a nurse is endless when you have to work Xmas day :shrug:


----------



## Lisasmith

Hooray for viability day!


----------



## Kellya009

Ok I totally misunderstood lol. Just ignore my previous comment!! I'll be finishing work at 33 weeks because I have a very physical job.


----------



## Lisasmith

I seriously cannot believe that I could have my 4th baby in as little as 13 weeks! Insane


----------



## MumMumMum

Kellya009 said:


> Really? Earlier than 36 weeks?? Are you having a scheduled c section?

Nope. Just high risk and had severe pre-eclampsia last time and then complications after so I think they want as much rest as poss. I'm going to consider it as I was so ill last time and I'll have a two year old and newborn to take care of. I need to be as well as I can for them.


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm to 3rd out of 4 of us having babies (all close friends) its quite a funny coincidence but there is nearly exactly 20 weeks between each of us. The 1st being about 20 weeks when 2nd found out they were expecting then she was 20 weeks when I found out and most recent found out she was having her 2nd around my 20 week mark xx


----------



## Kellya009

MumMumMum said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> Really? Earlier than 36 weeks?? Are you having a scheduled c section?
> 
> Nope. Just high risk and had severe pre-eclampsia last time and then complications after so I think they want as much rest as poss. I'm going to consider it as I was so ill last time and I'll have a two year old and newborn to take care of. I need to be as well as I can for them.Click to expand...

I definitely read your post wrong and thought you meant delivering before 36 weeks! Lol I'll be stopping work around 33 weeks or so, I feel like working up till the end would be so hard!!


----------



## Kellya009

So I made DH a slow cooker meal tonight and he never turned it off, so I've come home to a house that stinks like burnt teriyaki chicken and its making me so nauseous! Grrr. Why don't boys think sometimes?!??


----------



## Kendi

12 weeks to go!


----------



## Mellie1988

Ahhh no Kelly :(! My nausea is returning, not as bad as first tri but smells are getting to me again and if I don't eat regular will start to feel sick! 

X


----------



## tartlet

I am having some bad pains through my tummy since last night... Some crampy and some shooting pain. Hurts just to get out of bed and walk around! :-(

Update on my Nugget is that we should have the Harmony test results next week and they scheduled our fetal echo on March 4th.


----------



## Medzi

Thanks for the update Tartlet - I've been thinking about you lots! Sorry you are having pains :( Keep an eye on it!

AFM - am I still the only one still suffering with sickness? I have been on diclectin which has actually been great to me (I know some women it isn't so great) but I try without it once in a while to see if I still need it. Last week I took it on Thursday and thought for sure it was over because if I don't take it I'm usually so sick but I lasted until about Monday night then was hugging the toilet. Was sick last night again too. Ugh..


----------



## Kellya009

Poor Medzi. I was on diclectin till last week, until I lost my pills! Too lazy and cheap to go get new ones I just went off of them. The next day was bad, but since then I've been fine as long as I eat properly. I didn't eat the greatest yesterday and so last night wasn't the greatest. But I feel like I just had to initially withdrawal from the pills. I haven't had one for a week now. 

I know some of my friends said they took them till about 27 weeks and that was good for them. Who knows?


----------



## MumMumMum

Kellya009 said:


> MumMumMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> Really? Earlier than 36 weeks?? Are you having a scheduled c section?
> 
> Nope. Just high risk and had severe pre-eclampsia last time and then complications after so I think they want as much rest as poss. I'm going to consider it as I was so ill last time and I'll have a two year old and newborn to take care of. I need to be as well as I can for them.Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely read your post wrong and thought you meant delivering before 36 weeks! Lol I'll be stopping work around 33 weeks or so, I feel like working up till the end would be so hard!!Click to expand...

Oh! I'm still trying to decide when to stop. So tired now!


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> Poor Medzi. I was on diclectin till last week, until I lost my pills! Too lazy and cheap to go get new ones I just went off of them. The next day was bad, but since then I've been fine as long as I eat properly. I didn't eat the greatest yesterday and so last night wasn't the greatest. But I feel like I just had to initially withdrawal from the pills. I haven't had one for a week now.
> 
> I know some of my friends said they took them till about 27 weeks and that was good for them. Who knows?

Hopefully soon! Yeah, I thought I was in the clear after having 4 good days but then had it really bad. I'm only taking 1 before bed and that seems enough. I'll try again in a few week again :)


----------



## Lisasmith

I hope the sickness leaves you girls soon!


----------



## Jellycat

Oh wow can't imagine still feeling sick at this stage :hugs:

Tartlet have everything crossed for you for good results. I too have been getting the odd pain, had the same with JJ think it's when they are near my belly button and want to stretch out.


----------



## tartlet

Medzi said:


> Thanks for the update Tartlet - I've been thinking about you lots! Sorry you are having pains :( Keep an eye on it!
> 
> AFM - am I still the only one still suffering with sickness? I have been on diclectin which has been actually been great to me (I know some women it isn't so great) but I try without it once in a while to see if I still need it. Last week I took it on Thursday and thought for sure it was over because if I don't take it I'm usually so sick but I lasted until about Monday night then was hugging the toilet. Was sick last night again too. Ugh..

Thanks for all the happy thoughts everyone! I'm trying very hard to stay positive through all this. 
It was funny reading this just now because I stopped to get one of my favorite pastas take out omw home from work, and ate about 1/3 of it and wound up sick and hugging the toilet. :-( I realize now how lucky I was with my first pregnancy, I was barely sick at all with her.


----------



## Medzi

Aw - it was pasta that got me on Monday! I hope you feel better!


----------



## Kellya009

My first thing done for the nursery:

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/kellya009/29146161-AF19-4B10-A75C-60AF1721BEC0-480-0000003F4C6AC709_zps39dd43b5.jpg

:). It's fun to be getting started!!


----------



## Jellycat

Tartlet - my friends pregnant with her 4th child and each time first thing she goes off is pasta - pregnancy does weird things to you

Kelly - love the picture 

Well snow overnight here and I'm off to pick up a lamb swoop liner for the pushchair at a bargain £5 and then JJ and I have a first birthday party to go to which should be fun. Aner friend yesterday found out she's having a girl with no 2, still trying to persuade dh to have a gender scan but he's not budging - I really want to know what we are having!


----------



## Kellya009

Jelly, just keep trying to convince him for the next 15ish weeks and you will get your way eventually... Lol when LO comes out . just being cheeky :).


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im sure i missed alot but im back i finished my final today yay.. 
i have two baby showers to go to today. one i new about and then one i got invited to last night becouse her friend that is doing it didnt add me. so i had to make some more baby shoes. 

hope every one is doing ok ill have to read through the threads tonight.


----------



## Jellycat

Ahhhh thanks Kelly :rofl:

Sweetpea enjoy the 2 baby showers !

V day for us today


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i had loads of fun at the two babyshowers. i think becouse i was all relaxed and able to not worry about having homework lol... gotta get use to that idea....:happydance:
there were so many games. i won alot of them. (Got 4 gift cards and a gift bag of makeup and spa stuff):haha:
list of games were count all change in purse like number of coins not the total amount of dolars. and who ever has the most coins wins a prize. well all the coins go into a piggy bank for the babbies savings.love that idea right.:thumbup: 
next game was cant say the word Baby or cross your legs or feet. if you do you loose your necklace even if you get someone elses you loose all of the ones you have. and then the one with the most by the end of party gets a prize. 
the other one when you get there you get a raffle ticket. when in middle of party everyone is there by now... they do the raffle calling two people. well you dont get a prize, you get to be the game person and have to pic a partner and the game is one is a monkey with a blind fold and the other has a blind fold both sitting in chairs and the partner has to feed the monkey while blindfolded mashed up banana with a baby spoon who ever gets out first wins. partner and monkey get a prize its fun and you take pics .:haha:
the guys or girls that come they played beer pong on a pong table but minus the beer. the winner gets to pic out of a bag a jar of baby food and the looser has to eat the jar of baby food. pics please to see the sour faces lol. :) its fun the guys played this the most. 
lots more but fun night. 


asfm- my hubby surprised me when i woke. for graduating. he had gotten me a sewing machine and my step mom is gonna re teach me how to use it becouse its been since high school since i sewed. and he got me a Paula Deen cook ware set it has 18 pieces, so excited.:happydance:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats on finishing your studies sweet pea! Just in time to have a few relaxing final weeks!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

it feels weird. my hubby finished his last year at this time and he said it takes months before you get it out of your head that you dont have homework to do.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im so glad though becouse i so wouldnt be able to concentrate when Evelyn comes. i wanna devote my time to her. and my other two kids.


----------



## Jellycat

Sweetpea I sat my last exam when JJ was 4 months old that was tough but have to agree it takes ages before you start realising you haven't got deadlines looming over your head. Even now at work I struggle to take my holiday as I used to take it for studying. Congrats and that's a great present I've always wished I could sow and make things like cushions and clothes etc


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im trying to relearn its confusing. im use to doing it by hand lol. crochet much easier. lol


----------



## MumMumMum

Sweetpea - I finished my degree five years ago and I still have a reoccuring nightmare that I have a dissertation to give in the next day that I haven't started! I guess I'm still getting used to not having homework! :haha:

Congrats on finishing, hope you get it out of your head faster than me!


----------



## xxyjadexx

100 days to go for me! Double digits tomorrow! Wahoooooooo


----------



## Lisasmith

xxyjadexx said:


> 100 days to go for me! Double digits tomorrow! Wahoooooooo

So exciting!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Double digits for me and happy 26 weeks to me, eeeek going fast again now! 

X


----------



## 28329

Yay to double digits. I reach that milestone Friday. That's also my birthday :)


----------



## MumMumMum

Yay for double digits! 

I notified HR today that I'll be finishing at 34 weeks. I'll be off from May onwards, I can't wait!


----------



## Mellie1988

Anyone else feeling irritated a lot? My poor kids and OH can't do anything right recently and I'm constantly snapping :( think its because I'm so tired all the time again....just waiting for my tea to cook then get an early night I think :( 

X


----------



## rowleypolie

Opps forgot to tell you we are team :pink:


----------



## Jellycat

Ahhhhh loving the whole double digit postings 

Mellie - I find I have days like that or just sensitive days. Visited a school today and a little boy was crying had to try really hard not to cry myself infront of a bunch of strangers - damn hormones


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm getting some real good kicks now. Some actually make me flinch. Got on in my ribs earlier. I think I'm growing a beast of a baby this time. Don't remember Alfie being so active and so forceful. 

Anyone getting movements really low down yet? I'm getting what feels like hands moving about as low as my pubic bone. I know his head is down that way so maybe fingers in his mouth. No wonder I'm peeing so much and can't seem to make it to toilet in time some days. Baby boy is bouncing around on my bladder I think x


----------



## Lisasmith

rowleypolie said:


> Opps forgot to tell you we are team :pink:

Oh yay! Congratulations


----------



## Lisasmith

Mellie1988 said:


> Anyone else feeling irritated a lot? My poor kids and OH can't do anything right recently and I'm constantly snapping :( think its because I'm so tired all the time again....just waiting for my tea to cook then get an early night I think :(
> 
> X

Yep, I am a complete, COMPLETE bitch at the moment


----------



## CottlestonPie

I was a megabitch earlier but turned out there was a gas leak and it was going to be head and making me cranky lol

I'm getting low down movement where twin 1 is breech. Some of the kicks feel like his foot is coming through my cervix.. Ouch! 
Twin 2 is transverse across the top though so I feel him rolling and sticking his bum out more than kicking.


----------



## Kellya009

My worst kicks/punches so far have been right in the belly button. Those ones sting!!


----------



## teenmommy15

im due june 18th with a baby girl


----------



## tartlet

Lisaloo82 said:


> I'm getting some real good kicks now. Some actually make me flinch. Got on in my ribs earlier. I think I'm growing a beast of a baby this time. Don't remember Alfie being so active and so forceful.
> 
> Anyone getting movements really low down yet? I'm getting what feels like hands moving about as low as my pubic bone. I know his head is down that way so maybe fingers in his mouth. No wonder I'm peeing so much and can't seem to make it to toilet in time some days. Baby boy is bouncing around on my bladder I think x

Yes! It seems all of baby's movement is low for me. Like way low. Sometimes I feel like she's right on my cervix! Can be quite painful.

We're still waiting for our Harmony results. I'm having tiny anxiety attacks every time the phone rings, which has resulted in a huge headache I can't get rid of. :growlmad:

In better news, it looks like our baby has a name! Hubby has agreed to Corrie if we use his great aunt's middle name (she helped raise him) so she will be Corrie Mae :cloud9:


----------



## teenmommy15

my daughters name is gonna be Sadie Mae  looks like our daughters are going to have the same middle name congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## Kellya009

tartlet said:


> Yes! It seems all of baby's movement is low for me. Like way low. Sometimes I feel like she's right on my cervix! Can be quite painful.
> 
> We're still waiting for our Harmony results. I'm having tiny anxiety attacks every time the phone rings, which has resulted in a huge headache I can't get rid of. :growlmad:
> 
> In better news, it looks like our baby has a name! Hubby has agreed to Corrie if we use his great aunt's middle name (she helped raise him) so she will be Corrie Mae :cloud9:

As Tartlet I'm sure the results will be in very soon! Hoping for the best news!

And I love your name... So cute. What a lovely choice :)


----------



## Kellya009

DH just had the cutest snuggle with my belly talking to baby. She was moving alot! It ended with her giving him a big kick to the ear! Lol!


----------



## xxyjadexx

teenmommy15 said:


> im due june 18th with a baby girl

Congrats, x


----------



## xxyjadexx

:happydance: 99days :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Kellya009 said:


> My worst kicks/punches so far have been right in the belly button. Those ones sting!!

mIne are right in the groin. that hurt the most.


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm feeling kicks everywhere think little man is an acrobat as he must do lots of flips/somersaults lol....mainly low down though so in thinking maybe punches up top...my whole belly shakes now :lol: so fun to watch...think he had hiccups a few days ago too! 

Day off for me today and tomorrow, off to softplay with DS today then later on got a friend coming over and going to visit a new nursery for DS....then TGI Fridays later, yummy!! 

Oh and weighed myself this morning and I've put 6lb on in two weeks :( yuck...really need to slow my weight gain down abit if I can...that's a total of 27lb so far now :| I dread to think what I will gain in next 16 weeks... 

How's everyone else's weight gain?? Thing is though I don't feel like I've gained weight on my body much, like normally weight goes straight to my face, boobs and hips....id say most weight has gone to my boobs :lol: they're huge!!! Then to my hips and bum area :blush: 

X


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm dreading weighing myself. 4 weeks ago I'd gained a total of 13lbs I think. But I know that's probably doubled by now, although I can't see much change apart from fluid in my legs and feet.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Bit random but do any of you know how I go about getting a life size cardboard cut out of my sister? (UK)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Apparently cardboardcutout.net is a real website :haha: Expensive though.


----------



## autigers55

I hope you get good news soon Tartlet and lovely name!

I have been getting really strong kicks/punches for awhile, sometimes it makes me wonder if I might be farther along than what my doctor thinks, or I just have a strong little baby in there. I have to agree with Kellya, my worst hit/kick was right under my belly button and it hurt bad, it didnt help that I was also achey from being sick. He also loves to roll and it just tickles my daughter when she sees my belly move and when she feels her baby brother kick.

As for weight gain, I have gained a total of 16-18lbs since finding out, but I'm gaining a little faster now. :( I've been trying to watch my weight gain but as he gets bigger, I know I will gain weight too but so far I'm lucky because I am all belly and my sides(lovehandles) have gotten slightly bigger. I'm still in some of my pre-pregnancy jeans, but that is only because I lost a good bit of weight before getting pregnant.


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: welcome teenmommy15

Tartlet when do you think your results will be available?

Upto last week (23 wks) I'd only gained 4lbs but within a week and half I've gained 9lbs but can't understand how I could gain 5lbs in a week!

My kicks are low down and to the sides of my ribs at the moment but are very mild not strong


----------



## Lisaloo82

I've gained 9lbs so far. I'm 9 stone 11 now. Only went to 10 stone with Alfie. Dreading going over that. I know il more likely be 11 stone this time as was a lot smaller before having Alfie. 2 dress sizes in fact! :-(


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i havent gained just lost so far. which im grateful for because im over weight as it is. im down 12 pounds. which if the baby is growing and gaining weight plus all the fluids and such im proubly down more than that. i did my 22 week bump photo and i can tell im loosing my butt. lol. and im slimming in my legs more and face. 
we did our babyshower registry since i had gotten a target free $20 gift card coupon if you register there in the store. And dad called at 7am asking if he could take my 4 year old for the day and my daughter is at school so we were kidless and my hubby is off today. this never happens. lol. so best time to go was today. got a new maternity top with the $20 gift card and a pair of shoes all under $20. the registry you also get a goody bag with baby stuff in it and it had a few coupons and one was for the brand the top was in maternity 20% off so i made out like a bandet. lol. here is my 22 week bump.


----------



## Jellycat

Lisa even though I was 16lbs heavier this time pre preg than with JJ really hoping I can stay under what I weighed last time. Annoying thing is I didn't weigh myself after 35 weeks with JJ so think I'm on a losing bet with weight gain already :-(


----------



## Jellycat

Sweetpea sounds like a great day out shopping . Very jealous you've managed to lose weight- have you been eating differently? I'm just so hungry all the time and annoyed mi gaining as been told I should try to maintain my weight.


----------



## Kellya009

I've gained 17 lbs so far at almost 25 weeks. I'm at 130 now and would like to max out at 140... We'll see if I can keep my gain to 10 lbs in the next 15 weeks! I hope so!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Jellycat said:


> Sweetpea sounds like a great day out shopping . Very jealous you've managed to lose weight- have you been eating differently? I'm just so hungry all the time and annoyed mi gaining as been told I should try to maintain my weight.

so far my doc goes hey another pound gone then smiles. he said she is growing and there is no concern and to keep doing what im doing. becouse it will make it easier after baby. but im not doing anything just eating when its meal time just not alot becouse i get full from drinking so much water im dehydrated all the time.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Kellya009 said:


> I've gained 17 lbs so far at almost 25 weeks. I'm at 130 now and would like to max out at 140... We'll see if I can keep my gain to 10 lbs in the next 15 weeks! I hope so!!

im sure ill gain it back though in the next few weeks when the babys are suppost to gain more rapidly from now on.


----------



## Lisasmith

tartlet said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting some real good kicks now. Some actually make me flinch. Got on in my ribs earlier. I think I'm growing a beast of a baby this time. Don't remember Alfie being so active and so forceful.
> 
> Anyone getting movements really low down yet? I'm getting what feels like hands moving about as low as my pubic bone. I know his head is down that way so maybe fingers in his mouth. No wonder I'm peeing so much and can't seem to make it to toilet in time some days. Baby boy is bouncing around on my bladder I think x
> 
> Yes! It seems all of baby's movement is low for me. Like way low. Sometimes I feel like she's right on my cervix! Can be quite painful.
> 
> We're still waiting for our Harmony results. I'm having tiny anxiety attacks every time the phone rings, which has resulted in a huge headache I can't get rid of. :growlmad:
> 
> In better news, it looks like our baby has a name! Hubby has agreed to Corrie if we use his great aunt's middle name (she helped raise him) so she will be Corrie Mae :cloud9:Click to expand...

Hope those results fly in soon and I love the name


----------



## Kendi

Hi Ladies, Really dont want to add too mch weight, added 7 Kg's so far (week 26) and hoping not to add more than 4 kg's more by delivery...is that practical? am told from month 7 its all blowing up.


----------



## MumMumMum

Had another blood pressure check today and it's coming back down :)

Only 4 weeks until our growth scan and we can see bubby again! Hopefully confirm team pink - otherwise I have lots of stuff to return!

Thinking of you tartlet.

Hope everyone else is ok. I'm crazy tired all the time again. Looking forward to my mat leave even more!


----------



## Jellycat

I'm exhausted too as in a deep sleep by 8.30 last night I was so shattered. Could easily go to bed now too


----------



## tartlet

The Harmony test came back negative for all 3 trisomies! She said it put our risk at less than 1:10,000 ! I cried tears of relief,I couldn't help it. Thanks everyone for keeping us in your thoughts, we definitely got our prayers answered today.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tartlet, that's such wonderful news... Can't imagine how relieved you're feeling today. Brilliant xx

On the tiredness front, I definitely feel it if I don't get to nap during the day! I just almost passed out from walking up the stairs twice. Got a banging headache and had to sit down to catch my breath lol... Feel like I'm about ready to give birth already :haha:


----------



## ttcnewb

Great news Tartlet!!


----------



## Kellya009

Aw tartlet that is fantastic news! Healthy lovely baby in there. 

Afm, had an early drs appt today so I had almost a 2 hr nap when I got home! But according to u/s results baby girl is absolutely perfect in there! Yay! And the dr said she seems really active too.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Yayyy fr Tartlet so happy for you.....


----------



## rowleypolie

Sw33tp3a said:


> i havent gained just lost so far. which im grateful for because im over weight as it is. im down 12 pounds. which if the baby is growing and gaining weight plus all the fluids and such im proubly down more than that. i did my 22 week bump photo and i can tell im loosing my butt. lol. and im slimming in my legs more and face.
> we did our babyshower registry since i had gotten a target free $20 gift card coupon if you register there in the store. And dad called at 7am asking if he could take my 4 year old for the day and my daughter is at school so we were kidless and my hubby is off today. this never happens. lol. so best time to go was today. got a new maternity top with the $20 gift card and a pair of shoes all under $20. the registry you also get a goody bag with baby stuff in it and it had a few coupons and one was for the brand the top was in maternity 20% off so i made out like a bandet. lol. here is my 22 week bump.

Wow! I need to go to Target and see if I can get the gift certificate! I also have only lost weight- 20lbs so far but from looking at your pic i am way more overweight! i dont plan on gaining anything- as i didnt with my last one. which makes for a great after birth weight!


----------



## Jellycat

Great news Tartlet


----------



## Sw33tp3a

rowleypolie said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> i havent gained just lost so far. which im grateful for because im over weight as it is. im down 12 pounds. which if the baby is growing and gaining weight plus all the fluids and such im proubly down more than that. i did my 22 week bump photo and i can tell im loosing my butt. lol. and im slimming in my legs more and face.
> we did our babyshower registry since i had gotten a target free $20 gift card coupon if you register there in the store. And dad called at 7am asking if he could take my 4 year old for the day and my daughter is at school so we were kidless and my hubby is off today. this never happens. lol. so best time to go was today. got a new maternity top with the $20 gift card and a pair of shoes all under $20. the registry you also get a goody bag with baby stuff in it and it had a few coupons and one was for the brand the top was in maternity 20% off so i made out like a bandet. lol. here is my 22 week bump.
> 
> Wow! I need to go to Target and see if I can get the gift certificate! I also have only lost weight- 20lbs so far but from looking at your pic i am way more overweight! i dont plan on gaining anything- as i didnt with my last one. which makes for a great after birth weight!Click to expand...

at the moment i weight 243 at 5'7


----------



## Medzi

Fantastic news Tartlet!!!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Excellent news tartlet! I hope you get to relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy! X


----------



## NDH

Oh tart let I can't imagine your relief right now! Have you had the echo done or are you still waiting on that?


----------



## tartlet

NDH said:


> Oh tart let I can't imagine your relief right now! Have you had the echo done or are you still waiting on that?

The echo appointment is Monday morning, so very soon now. Hopefully everything will go well. Tuesday is my regular 24 week appointment with my OB.


----------



## autigers55

That is great news Tartlet!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Great news tartlet! 

Xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

yay.. my package finally arrived...
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
its 50 inserts and 50 cloth diapers.
pink, purple, yellow, orange, white, red and sky blue


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Woo, not long till you fill them now! Which brand have you gone for?


----------



## Medzi

Nice! We are also cloth diapering :) We will be using AppleCheeks.


----------



## NDH

Wow 50! I thought I had heaps for DD but I don't think I have quite 50 - though I've accumulated a few since my last count :blush: 

I'm making my own nappies for chickadee and can't wait to show them off :cloud9:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i got these ones from ebay from china they are called OHbabyKa, i have a friend who uses them and they have worked for her very well. i have read some bad reviews on them online but found they were not doing well because the people had used hot drying settings. and u r to use a tumble dry or air dry to have them last longer. and this is what my friend does. and they work just as well as the expensive ones. i got these all for 145


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thats why i have 50 other wise i wouldnt have gotten that much. i was planning on just getting covers and then using prefolds and the graby thing to hold close.

im gonna do the cloth wipies home made as well.


----------



## rowleypolie

Wow! $145 for 50??? I have only bought 2 and got them used. I paid $20 and got 4 inserts. I am not planning on cloth diapering, just got them for emergencies.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Wow that is a bargain! I'm going to have a look...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

when they come from china they are cheaper. they are brand new and individually rapped.
i found this by clicking one of the ones she had for like a lot of 5 and was on sale for action, so i clicked her name and she has her own store on ebay itself. and that were i found these for sale in a lot and i didnt have to outbid anyone.


----------



## NDH

For the cheap ones from China I really like Alva. They're double the price you paid but they have a second row of snaps so the legs and waist can be adjusted separately. I've never gotten as good a fit from ones with just one row of snaps. Plus they have cute prints :thumbup: I've been using mine for just about a year (in two weeks) with no issues.

I still have more to make but thought I'd share some pics of the nappies I've made  there's nothing in the photos to give size reference, but they're so teeny! No bigger than a newborn disposable.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130302_103256_zps95e7a791.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130302_103943_zps0f23160f.jpg


----------



## Sw33tp3a

these are cute i wanna try and make some if the sewing machine i got will work. how much does the materials cost you by chance ive found some patterns. and want to try it.


----------



## NDH

The minky I got for $7.50/m (1/2m of each colour, can make 3-4 nappies per 1/2m, more for newborn size), PUL for $7/m, same quantities as minky - maybe a few more as there's no nap to worry about for placement, micro fleece was $4/m which I used as the inner layer. I've made the inserts from bamboo fleece which costs $15-20/m and I used 2.5m, but that's for inserts for 20 nappies and one full layer for 8 fitted nappies.


----------



## NDH

I should add that I've been collecting nappy making supplies since I was pregnant with DD and have been too chicken to make any til recently lol. I also use the materials to make wipes, breast pads and pads.


----------



## Jellycat

Ndh they look awesome, I wouldn't even know where to start with something like that.


----------



## NDH

I was sooooo intimidated (hence having unused materials for a year and a half :rofl:) but wanted a pretty Christmas nappy for DD and couldn't afford o buy one so I dove in and it wasn't too bad . Then made her the rainbow one in my profile pic for her birthday :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well Hun you did well. my hubby asked me what i was looking at last night when i viewed your pic. so i showed him a tutorial on how to make them he was like we need to get the sewing machine fixed.. lol. he is getting really interested in the diapering stuff and supportive.,


----------



## NDH

Aww that's awesome he's so supportive!


----------



## Lisasmith

What pattern do you use? They're awesome!! My stash is sitting at 50ish right now but I want to make a few newborn fitteds


----------



## NDH

Pictured are Darling Diapers free newborn (the two on the top right), Shar's Newborn Side Snap (free pattern - she has several patterns. That's the 4 bottom ones). And two Fattycakes, which is a paid pattern and I love it. I'm also doing fitteds with the BaaBaa Baby free pattern and the Tighty Whitey Hipsters free pattern.

Here's a website comparing most of the newborn patterns available.
https://mamakatdiapers.blogspot.com.au/https://mamakatdiapers.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## Lisasmith

The nappy stash so far
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lisasmith

My 20 vs 25 week belly.. What a difference a month makes!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lisasmith

NDH said:


> Pictured are Darling Diapers free newborn (the two on the top right), Shar's Newborn Side Snap (free pattern - she has several patterns. That's the 4 bottom ones). And two Fattycakes, which is a paid pattern and I love it. I'm also doing fitteds with the BaaBaa Baby free pattern and the Tighty Whitey Hipsters free pattern.
> 
> Here's a website comparing most of the newborn patterns available.
> https://mamakatdiapers.blogspot.com.au/https://mamakatdiapers.blogspot.com.au/

Thank you :) ill look them up. I always wanted to try the fatty cakes but no one I knew had used it


----------



## rowleypolie

my hospital requires a breastfeeding class, i told them i really didnt think it was important because i have breast fed 2 kids already- the first for almost 13 months, the second about 10. But they are making me go anyways...hopefully i can help some first time moms


----------



## Jellycat

Rowley - if you can help another mum to breastfeed that would be a great achievement. My breastfeeding antenatal class with JJ was absolutely useless didn't show us any of the practical information as in different holds , proper way to latch on, how often you should be feeding them when born - all the stuff I wish I knew especially contact numbers if had any problems. Instead they just promoted how fantastic breast milk is...... Well I knew that that's why I wanted to do it but unfortunately I made too many mistakes with JJ with too little support.


----------



## tartlet

The echo went well, the doc said Corrie's heart looks perfectly normal and for us not to worry at all about the LVEF that was seen on the ultrasound. It's still there, but he said with all the extra testing we've already had done, he doesn't doubt it's benign. Now maybe I can breathe easy and let out this breath I've been holding for the past month!


----------



## Medzi

tartlet said:


> The echo went well, the doc said Corrie's heart looks perfectly normal and for us not to worry at all about the LVEF that was seen on the ultrasound. It's still there, but he said with all the extra testing we've already had done, he doesn't doubt it's benign. Now maybe I can breathe easy and let out this breath I've been holding for the past month!

:happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

That's fantastic news tartlet!


----------



## NDH

Great news tartlet!

Jelly, that was like what the breast feeding section of my antenatal classes was like too. It promoted all the reasons you should breast feed and went into the biology of how milk is produced etc but no real practical 'how to'. 10/12 of my antenatal class breastfed for at least 6 months though!


----------



## autigers55

That wonderful news Tartlet!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

awesome news tartlet


----------



## Kellya009

Back to being starving again this week... Nothing satisfies. Grr.


----------



## Mellie1988

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/C8B5105C-B0A6-4751-A0A0-FE6940D58CC0-10549-00000F9C3AA58121_zps79c76f73.jpg

Happy 27 weeks to me and a bumpy shot! Feel hugee 

X


----------



## teenmommy15

congrats! im 25 weeks today but no pics yet im post some later


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> Back to being starving again this week... Nothing satisfies. Grr.

Same here...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i feel so behind you guys lol. yay for a week more past and gone.


----------



## rowleypolie

Jellycat said:


> Rowley - if you can help another mum to breastfeed that would be a great achievement. My breastfeeding antenatal class with JJ was absolutely useless didn't show us any of the practical information as in different holds , proper way to latch on, how often you should be feeding them when born - all the stuff I wish I knew especially contact numbers if had any problems. Instead they just promoted how fantastic breast milk is...... Well I knew that that's why I wanted to do it but unfortunately I made too many mistakes with JJ with too little support.

Yeah that part should be great, but finding someone to watch my kids and the kids I babysit at 1pm on a Monday will be impossible


----------



## MumMumMum

Yay Tartlet! Glad you got good news.

I am starting to feel like a whale. Still only 4lbs up on my pre-pregnancy weight but my bump keeps growing! A colleague very kindly shouted out "you're massive" when I took my coat off the other morning. Don't people say such lovely things to pregnant women?! I refrained from pointing out she was equally as big, if not bigger, despite not being pregnant - but that would be rude, wouldn't it!


----------



## CottlestonPie

People are so tactful! My whole family are currently telling me I'm about the size I was when full term with DS, and they're CONSTANTLY touching my belly which sorta bugs me. There's actually one cousin who insists on rubbing her head on my belly every couple of weeks because she thinks it'll make at least one twin ginger so she's not the only one in the family anymore!!


----------



## Jellycat

Fantastic news Tartlet , what a relief !

Mellie fantastic bump congrats!


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston that's funny about your cousin.

I've had less bump touching this pregnancy but more comments about my size, pretty much everyday in the office or canteen - cottleston at least when people say are you sure your not having twins you can say yes I am - I just have to smoke and fake laugh haha yes I'm massive haha - idiots


----------



## Lisasmith

People are so rude! Yay for 3rd tri Mellie!


----------



## autigers55

Since I started showing really good, people tend to just stare at my chest and belly and it really creeps me out. Also, today I had another pregnant woman tell me that I was huge for 24wks and that she was nowhere near that big at 24wks. I wanted to get up and just slap her. People honestly have no tact when it comes to pregnant women.


----------



## Lisasmith

autigers55 said:


> Since I started showing really good, people tend to just stare at my chest and belly and it really creeps me out. Also, today I had another pregnant woman tell me that I was huge for 24wks and that she was nowhere near that big at 24wks. I wanted to get up and just slap her. People honestly have no tact when it comes to pregnant women.

People are horrid! I know I'm big but I also know how big I actually get and I'm kinda over the "you must be due soon, are you dire there isn't three in there" comments


----------



## Kellya009

People keep telling me how small I am! I don't feel small at all lol. I've gained like 20 lbs already! I wear all black at work and some of my clients don't even notice that I'm pregnant. I want this belly to be noticed! This was a couple weeks ago, I'm bigger now, I feel like its pretty obvious I'm pregnant!!

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/kellya009/992DB041-FB60-4168-9A55-F1EE08802797-480-00000064192A110D_zps2dc9aeaf.jpg


----------



## teenmommy15

your due 4 days before me!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Kellya009 said:


> People keep telling me how small I am! I don't feel small at all lol. I've gained like 20 lbs already! I wear all black at work and some of my clients don't even notice that I'm pregnant. I want this belly to be noticed! This was a couple weeks ago, I'm bigger now, I feel like its pretty obvious I'm pregnant!!
> 
> https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/kellya009/992DB041-FB60-4168-9A55-F1EE08802797-480-00000064192A110D_zps2dc9aeaf.jpg

you can def. tell you are pregnant but i understand the wearing black and not being able to notice becouse black will slim you. 
when i was 2 weeks bfore being due with my son, i had parents(preschool teacher) asking oh when are you due i didnt know you were pregnant, im like in two weeks they said hadnt noticed i was even expecting. 

as for now. my daughter cam home today crying when we got in the car. she finally told me why. she said kids in her class told her her mom is fat and she said that i was having a baby and they didnt believe her. so she was upset. i had to explain to her that kids say things and dont understand. i felt bad for her. 2nd graders.


----------



## Jellycat

Sweetpea - bless her , they will soon be jealous if her when she has a new sister

Kelly you've got a lovely bump, I found when I started showing people would ask others rather than me incase they offend. I suppose people can't win we get annoyed when they say how big we are and annoyed when they don't say snything lol.

Finally got a good night sleep after 5 nights of my child being ill, really hope he can go back to nursery tomorrow.


----------



## tartlet

It's my V Day!! So happy to be here after the worries of the past month!!


----------



## Jellycat

Yay to V Day  Tartlet


----------



## Mellie1988

Yay congrats to v day tartlet :D!! 

Jelly glad JJ is on the mend! 

Kelly you have a lovely bump, can definitely tell you are pregnant! 

Sweetpea your poor DD :( kids can be so cruel sometimes, like some one else said, they will be jealous when your DD has a new sister! 

I'm also getting all the "your huge" "when are you due....June, oh wow" "I reckon your gonna have a big baby" comments...so annoying, I just try to block then out and laugh it off, it is hard some days though haha you do just wanna slap some people! 

Well I walked up to school today to pick up DD as I've had a few really unhealthy days and thought the walk would do us all good...my pelvis is in bits!!! Up until now I've felt brilliant...now I'm scared I've triggered off SPD or something :| hoping a nice relaxing bath later will sort it out. Currently sat waiting for SIL and my neice to arrive, cooking them tea :) lasagne, chips and garlic bread, smells soo good, they need to hurry up hehe!! 


X


----------



## Jellycat

Mellie I love lasagne hmmmm. I find if I walk too wuickly my pelvis starts to hurt or get out of the car awkwardly - hopefully a bath and a rest and it will feel better in the morning.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Mellie1988 said:


> Yay congrats to v day tartlet :D!!
> 
> Jelly glad JJ is on the mend!
> 
> Kelly you have a lovely bump, can definitely tell you are pregnant!
> 
> Sweetpea your poor DD :( kids can be so cruel sometimes, like some one else said, they will be jealous when your DD has a new sister!
> 
> I'm also getting all the "your huge" "when are you due....June, oh wow" "I reckon your gonna have a big baby" comments...so annoying, I just try to block then out and laugh it off, it is hard some days though haha you do just wanna slap some people!
> 
> Well I walked up to school today to pick up DD as I've had a few really unhealthy days and thought the walk would do us all good...my pelvis is in bits!!! Up until now I've felt brilliant...now I'm scared I've triggered off SPD or something :| hoping a nice relaxing bath later will sort it out. Currently sat waiting for SIL and my neice to arrive, cooking them tea :) lasagne, chips and garlic bread, smells soo good, they need to hurry up hehe!!
> 
> 
> X


that sound lovely... hope you feel better i now its most likely the mustles getting stretched from walking i get that at times if i have stood to long. 
the night before last my hubby grilled up some steaks and we had left overs so i turned those into fajitas last night. there was some left for this morning and we added scrambled egg to it and had breakfast fajitas. so now im full and ready for a nap.


----------



## Lisasmith

Double digits!! 99 days :)


----------



## Medzi

Lisasmith said:


> Double digits!! 99 days :)

:happydance:


----------



## MamaFlick

autigers55 said:


> Since I started showing really good, people tend to just stare at my chest and belly and it really creeps me out. Also, today I had another pregnant woman tell me that I was huge for 24wks and that she was nowhere near that big at 24wks. I wanted to get up and just slap her. People honestly have no tact when it comes to pregnant women.

I was at a baby shower on Sunday (not mine) and a lady asked me if I was having twins. When I said no, she responded "Are you sure? Have you had an ultrasound?"

Like it wasn't rude enough to ask in the first place. :dohh:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

MamaFlick said:


> autigers55 said:
> 
> 
> Since I started showing really good, people tend to just stare at my chest and belly and it really creeps me out. Also, today I had another pregnant woman tell me that I was huge for 24wks and that she was nowhere near that big at 24wks. I wanted to get up and just slap her. People honestly have no tact when it comes to pregnant women.
> 
> I was at a baby shower on Sunday (not mine) and a lady asked me if I was having twins. When I said no, she responded "Are you sure? Have you had an ultrasound?"
> 
> Like it wasn't rude enough to ask in the first place. :dohh:Click to expand...

wow talk about persistent.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well i have been crazy busy crocheting today. here is what i did all day for another friends babyshower gift.. all these boys.. lol


----------



## Lisasmith

Sw33tp3a said:


> well i have been crazy busy crocheting today. here is what i did all day for another friends babyshower gift.. all these boys.. lol
> View attachment 578113

They're gorgeous! I crochet and knit too


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwww wish I could knit/crochet.... I love little knitted cardigans/booties! 

Well little man seems to have done a flip during the night :lol:, feeling lots of kicks high up today :) glad he has moved as kicks to the bladder were not fun and making for lots of toilet trips hehe! 

Had a few spots of blood when I wiped last night, not overly concerned as still feelin movements, no pain/cramps and it was literally a few spots upon wiping...do you reckon it could of been from baby flipping to head down and disturbing the cervix a little?? 

X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Just had a quick catch up. Not been on much as hubby is home for 2 weeks on leave from work. It's only second time I've seen him this pregnancy and last time til I'm due now, feels strange knowing next time he comes home I will be having baby imminently.. Wow! Exciting. 

Been doing lots while he's home, bought our nursery furniture yesterday. I love it. It's the mamas and papas Rialto range. I took a pic of window as we left as it was on display. 

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/519A376B-E5EB-4ECF-821B-D925797D3A57-450-00000034756CC0F3.jpg

Can't wait to get it! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one getting the huge comments about bump. I was at docs last week as I'm getting horrendous acid indigestion and as I walk in office and sat down she said oh not long to go then! I said uh.. 3 months and the look on her face and her reply of oh a big baby then... Grrr I felt like saying ur a GP not a midwife! Maybe it's cos I'm little I look bigger?? I'm only 5ft 1. 

My last mw appointment I was told baby's head was in the downward position but the other night it felt like he flipped over and now feel quick squidgey in my groin area and feels like he might be transverse. The kicks in my lady bits have stopped and are more on the sides now. 

I'm loving the bumps. Gorgeous. Mellie I love ur tattoo. 
Tartlet congrats on the good news huni. 

This is rather random but how is everyone's teeth this pregnancy? I had tooth ache for over a week now, It was part of a root that been in my gum for about 15 years. It's never given me any problems so dentist has always said best to leave it alone. But started giving me problems. But had to have it taken out Tuesday. Still having to take paracetamol today as its still sore. Just wondering if its another one of the pregnancy things x


----------



## libbyam2003

Hi guys. I think I have been on this thread some before... maybe someone else started it that's since left? Anyway, here I am! I'm already on the list for June 7.

Anyway, almost third tri! Making it more 'real' and I'm getting ancy! Had hoped I wouldn't feel that way for awhile yet! I am liking the lasagna talk... making me want some! How about you guys start making celery and apples sound good... otherwise I'm gonna be chowing down on some pasta here soon!!! :)

How's everyone feeling? Had a co worker be rude today... its been decades since she's had kids... yet she's telling me I should be getting up every 30 min, that I'm sitting at my desk too long. Dude. I wanted to punch her!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ps sweetpea those booties r so cute x


----------



## libbyam2003

Lisa, think bleeding/sore gums are common for us prego gals... mine get sore here and there and I'll stress and then it goes away. Also, I remember getting LOTS of twins and oh my are you due soon questions with baby #1... not AS much yet with #2, but then I am carrying lower which makes me look smaller although I measured right on track last time and this time so yeah...


----------



## Lisaloo82

This is no 2 for me also and I feel like I'm really low so early on x


----------



## littlemiss84

Lisa, I got the same furniture only in the all oak colour. Got it delivered last week and it looks lovely.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we had a great 23 week scan. she is measuring a week ahead but staying with date for now. all is healthy. :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Jellycat

Sweetpea yay to a good scan

Lisa - you decided on a colour then . It will look gorgeous. As for teeth with JJ I wasn't having enough calcium and they were really crumbly and weak . This time they are far better. Hope the tooth treatment goes well.

Libbyam - phantom started this thread but it was difficult after she lost the twins so I offered to take over. Think it's confused quite a few people 

Anyone else been getting braxton hicks? Had my first one last night and then after lunch today I had them quite regularly for about 45 minutes. My bump just goes rock hard and feel like my uterus is a ballon ready to pop . Didn't get them with JJ for at least another 6 weeks


----------



## Kellya009

Jelly is that what Braxton hicks feel like? I've been feeling rock hard spots but I thought it was baby stretching out and sticking her bum out here and there?

I'm excited because I just made an online bill payment to pay off 1/4 of our car loan... On 3/4 left to pay hehe :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Jellycat said:


> Sweetpea yay to a good scan
> 
> Lisa - you decided on a colour then . It will look gorgeous. As for teeth with JJ I wasn't having enough calcium and they were really crumbly and weak . This time they are far better. Hope the tooth treatment goes well.
> 
> Libbyam - phantom started this thread but it was difficult after she lost the twins so I offered to take over. Think it's confused quite a few people
> 
> Anyone else been getting braxton hicks? Had my first one last night and then after lunch today I had them quite regularly for about 45 minutes. My bump just goes rock hard and feel like my uterus is a ballon ready to pop . Didn't get them with JJ for at least another 6 weeks

well i thought i did last night but my hubby said it sounded more like gas.. well it was... i was so imberassed lol. hubby laughed he said how can we ever tell the difference. im like i was indueced with my first never got them my son #2 i had some but wasnt sure it was it untill my water broke so it still feels new to me on all this.....








asfm- the doc said her head is facing down in the birthing cannal but not tottaly down there, i wounder if she flips and just happened to be that position when they did the ultrasound.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ive been having braxton hicks for around 10 weeks now but I was expecting them early being a twin pregnancy and not bring my first. Jelly, they say BHs come on earlier with subsequent pregnancies. 

Erm so I just measured my fundal height. I'm 26 weeks at the moment, measuring 38ish cm. wtf. I'm actually going to explode in the next 10 weeks.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Lisaloo82 said:


> Just had a quick catch up. Not been on much as hubby is home for 2 weeks on leave from work. It's only second time I've seen him this pregnancy and last time til I'm due now, feels strange knowing next time he comes home I will be having baby imminently.. Wow! Exciting.
> 
> Been doing lots while he's home, bought our nursery furniture yesterday. I love it. It's the mamas and papas Rialto range. I took a pic of window as we left as it was on display.
> 
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/519A376B-E5EB-4ECF-821B-D925797D3A57-450-00000034756CC0F3.jpg
> 
> Can't wait to get it!
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one getting the huge comments about bump. I was at docs last week as I'm getting horrendous acid indigestion and as I walk in office and sat down she said oh not long to go then! I said uh.. 3 months and the look on her face and her reply of oh a big baby then... Grrr I felt like saying ur a GP not a midwife! Maybe it's cos I'm little I look bigger?? I'm only 5ft 1.
> 
> My last mw appointment I was told baby's head was in the downward position but the other night it felt like he flipped over and now feel quick squidgey in my groin area and feels like he might be transverse. The kicks in my lady bits have stopped and are more on the sides now.
> 
> I'm loving the bumps. Gorgeous. Mellie I love ur tattoo.
> Tartlet congrats on the good news huni.
> 
> This is rather random but how is everyone's teeth this pregnancy? I had tooth ache for over a week now, It was part of a root that been in my gum for about 15 years. It's never given me any problems so dentist has always said best to leave it alone. But started giving me problems. But had to have it taken out Tuesday. Still having to take paracetamol today as its still sore. Just wondering if its another one of the pregnancy things x

when one is shorter you will look further along just by size just like those that are skiny will lokk further along. me i look like im just at the right size for how far alog or just fat. lol.


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> Ive been having braxton hicks for around 10 weeks now but I was expecting them early being a twin pregnancy and not bring my first. Jelly, they say BHs come on earlier with subsequent pregnancies.
> 
> Erm so I just measured my fundal height. I'm 26 weeks at the moment, measuring 38ish cm. wtf. I'm actually going to explode in the next 10 weeks.

That made me giggle! We can explode together? I'm only 4ft 11 so I get huge!


----------



## ttcnewb

I have had braxton hicks for some time now! I describe it like the feeling you get when you have just done a heap of sit ups. I tend to get them exercising. Well walking up a hill!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hey ladies, need help! 

I've been invited to a baby shower, never been to one before as its not really tradition in UK :lol: do you buy a present for the baby shower then one when baby is born or just one or the other?? Can't really afford to buy two separate presents...

X


----------



## Jellycat

Mellie , I always thought that you just but a present for the shower however when JJ was born I was surprised that people bought additional gifts too. One friend bought me a gesture gift for the shower and said that she wanted to wait to find out what we are having before our 'actual' gift.

To be honest I wouldn't think anything of only getting the one gift from a friend as I think my friends who gave me two gifts were too generous


----------



## CottlestonPie

I agree. I'd get one or the other. Personally I think I'd get a present to give at the shower. That way mum to be has time to organise/wash through everything before baby arrives.


----------



## autigers55

Here everyone usually buys gifts for the baby shower, but there are a few people who will buy more for when baby is born.


----------



## Kellya009

Yes just bring one to the shower! I agree it gives mom time to prep all the blankies, clothes, etc she gets. Have fun!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

just did this set im getting the hang of it and not having to follow a pattern only took me 45 minutes for this set.


----------



## Jellycat

Sweetpea they are adorable I've just learnt last week how to crotchet as hoping to make a baby blanket do a friend has taught me triple stitch crochet, hoping to extend my range of stitches soon once I get the hang of it


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks girls will pop to Next later I think! Quite excited, looking forward to a child free couple of hours having a natter, eating cake and talking babies! :D 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Happy Mother's Day to all the mummies and mummies to be!! Hope u all have a fab day, I'm off out for a meal with my family <3 got a gorgeous card of the children, some daffodils and OHs credit card lol:) to go spoil myself!! Yay lucky mummy 

X


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lucky indeed! Happy mothers (and soon to be mothers) day!
I got a gawjus bouquet, dressing gown, pb&j ice cream (!!) and am now enjoying a looovely lie in while DH takes DS to the park. :D


----------



## MumMumMum

Happy Mother's Day ladies! My dd is still sleeping. She doesn't normally sleep past 7 so this is a real treat of a lie in!

We were going for a day out but she has a cold and was cranky as hell yesterday so we're going to go another day.

In other news we have gone from not having much organised on Friday for both girls' rooms to now having all but their new mattresses and actually painting the nursery. I did lots of online shopping and the. We went furniture shopping yesterday and unexpectedly bought the wardrobe for the nursery that we wanted as it was being discontinued and had £100 off! We were the couple we normally laugh at trying to make the flat packs fit in the car in Ikea's car park!

We're decorating in the next few weeks and then we can get dd1s new bed in her room and get her cotbed turned back to a cot for DD2. Then all this will seem real!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Well done! I need to get organised. 1 chest of drawers isn't going to be enough for 3 boys lol

Ooh, I'm into 3rd tri today! That's my mothers day present from the twins I guess :haha:


----------



## 28329

Happy mothers day ladies. I am sitting with a huge box of chocolates, some flowers and everyone doing everything for me. Bliss.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thats cool its mothersday there! Congrats! Ours isnt untill May :)


----------



## Lisaloo82

littlemiss84 said:


> Lisa, I got the same furniture only in the all oak colour. Got it delivered last week and it looks lovely.

Sorry only just seen this. I can't wait to get it and set the nursery up. Need to move house 1st tho. As we r only in a 2 bed. I'm patiently waiting for the current tennants to hand their notice in then the house is ours. It's owned by a friend of my dads and right opposite my dad too.  xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ps happy Mother's Day to all u yummy mummies and yummy mummies to be x


----------



## Lisasmith

Happy Mother's Day girls :) us Aussies have to wait until may for Mother's Day


----------



## kaylamariee

Due June 20th with a little girl :)


----------



## Kellya009

Yeah in Canada May 12 is Mother's Day! I booked pedicures for me, my mom, and my sister for that weekend and we're doing high tea :). I can't wait!! It will be my mom's last year as the only mom, as next year I will be a mom too! So I wanted to make it special :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Kelya thats a sweet way to spend mothers day.


----------



## Kellya009

So I counted my Braxton hicks yesterday - 20. Is that a normal amount?

ETA - also, I can't believe that at the end of this week I'll be in the 3rd tri! Crazy. I thought 2nd tri would last forever!


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: kaylamariee added you to first page - how has pregnancy been treating you so far?

Kelly - 20 does seem alot but I haven't a clue what's normal or not - maybe call the mw just to confirm that's normal. After my session last week I haven't had anymore since

Ahhh lovely to see so many ladies having a nice mothers day. I got a painting and card from JJ and dh cooked a lovely dinner perfect.

Had Physio this morning they have given me a hand brave for my inflamed wrist and a bump support for my pelvis pain - got to wait for it to be ordered so not sure how helpful it will be yet can't imagine it being that comfortable when I sit in the car for an hour to work.

Snow here is rubbish taken dh 3 1/2 hrs to get home this evening and a girl from work 3hrs. I'm worried as have my appraisal at work tomorrow but not sure I'm comfortable driving in and no way do I want to get stuck out in the cold.


----------



## 28329

Kellya, if you're having 4 or less BH an hour you're fine. But anything over that is worth a call to your midwife. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Evening ladies. How's everyone doing? I've had mw this Morning and I'm measuring fairly big. I'm measuring 31cm and was 28 weeks yest. Will have to go for growth scan in few weeks if the Lil monster keeps growing the rate he is. I'm only 5ft 1 so feel massive. Hubby went back to work this morning :-( won't see him now until week before my due date. Also moving house next month. Can't wait to start the nursery now il actually have a spare room. We're in a 2 bed house so baby's things r all still in boxes x


----------



## Kellya009

Lisa I hope baby stays in there long enough for your DH to make it home!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Me too as he's a 5 and half hour flight away. And they only fly out of Cyprus twice a week even in summer months. Then it's a 2 and Half hour drive to where we live in Wales. I have a scan at 34 weeks as my placenta was covering my cervix at 20 weeks so if it hasn't moved then il have to have planned c section. A small part of me hopes for that as I know we will have a date and hubby can make sure he's home but its major surgery and also its high risk at end if I have placenta previa so I'm being selfish really thinking that. Il be gutted if hubby misses the birth but I suppose its not the end of the world I'd rather baby and i be safe. I have all my family who live within 5mins of me x


----------



## Jellycat

Ahhh Lisa :hugs: R should be home in time. Great news on the house


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Lisa hope everything goes well and he ends up home in time.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks girls. 
I hope so em. I was over with Alfie by 3 days And that was beig induced. I actually think they've dated me a week further than I am so I'm not expecting him to come on the 3rd. My date is the 10th I think based on O. X


----------



## Jellycat

Why were you induced with Alfie? ............ Ahhh you will be closer to my due date again 

I went 13 days over with JJ and keep thinking I should think of that as my due date is towards end of month but then think it would be sods law to assume I will go overdue and end up being 3 weeks early


----------



## Kellya009

Everyone I have talked to lately has had babies come at least 1 week early, up to 3 weeks early for their first! It's funny I thought it was very uncommon for first babies to come early. I just have a funny feeling my girl will come right on time very close to her due date :). I dunno why :)


----------



## Mellie1988

My two were both early, grace was 10 days early and theo was 6 days early....hoping this little man will follow and come at least a week early :) plus I dread to think what they would of been at 40 - 42 weeks as grace was 7lb 2oz (nice size) theo was 8lb 4oz! Good weights for early babies 

I think this little man is gonna be a biggun, my guess is about 4 days early (I deff think I will end up with a may baby) and I think 8lb 10oz ish 

Its my day off today and things are not going well lol :( my Hoover has decided to constantly spit back out what it's sucked up, took it all apart and cleaned it all im hoping it was just a blockage....cleaned the filter aswell though so can't put it back in Hoover for 24 hours, meanwhile I have a big pile of Hoover sick lol :shock: so I reckon will be spending the afternoon cleaning it all up haha great!! 

DS being a pain in the bum today, took his leappad off him as punishment for throwing a toy at a member of staff at nursery :nope: it's the only thing that will keep him quiet while I do jobs but I can't give in to him!! So I have him constantly around my feet this morning asking for it back...arghhh :lol: 

Rest of today's plans are food shopping and putting washing away, joys....it's never ending, can't wait till mat leave so I can spread everything out through out the week and have time to relax also!! Don't know how people work full time and clean etc when pregnant 

Also 28 weeks yesterday, time is really flying by, can't believe I will soon be in single figure weeks! 
X


----------



## 28329

My daughter was late. She came in the early hours at 14 days late. 6 hours before my induction. I'm sure this one will be the same. 

Mellie, what a nightmare with the hoover. If I was closer I'd lend you mine!! I'm always having to take my daughters ds from her and its always the thing she wants to play. Its so difficult not to give in.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my daughter came the day after my due date and i was induced. as for my son i dont remember what my due date was becouse when he came i just forgot really. he came naturally and my water broke at home. i hope this one comes around the 20th when my husband takes his vacation so he will have as much time at home with me with her and the kids. also i have 8.12 oz and 9.11oz size babies and so far this one is running on the bigger size so far. she is a week ahead already.


----------



## MumMumMum

My DD was three weeks early. I was induced with her though. I don't want to wish this baby to be that early but I'd like to not go overdue.

I work full time with a toddler, husband and two dogs. There aren't enough hours in the day or energy in me to keep on top of the housework! I don't invite people in much, and if we have people to stay it's all hands on deck to get the place presentable enough!

Our dumping room is now being turned into the nursery so I am being ruthless and trying to throw lots away so I don't have a messy house when I'm off. If I have to look at it all day it will just wind me up!

I'm hoping to drop to part time when I go back to work so I can have time with the girls and keep the house straight


----------



## libbyam2003

MumMumMum said:


> My DD was three weeks early. I was induced with her though. I don't want to wish this baby to be that early but I'd like to not go overdue.
> 
> I work full time with a toddler, husband and two dogs. There aren't enough hours in the day or energy in me to keep on top of the housework! I don't invite people in much, and if we have people to stay it's all hands on deck to get the place presentable enough!
> 
> Our dumping room is now being turned into the nursery so I am being ruthless and trying to throw lots away so I don't have a messy house when I'm off. If I have to look at it all day it will just wind me up!
> 
> I'm hoping to drop to part time when I go back to work so I can have time with the girls and keep the house straight

Our lives are similar... dogs, toddler, DH, job... but I'll be keeping the job since good income and retirement/benefits. Part of me wishes I hadn't gotten a good job before I met DH!!!! But wouldn't have met him otherwise. My solution to the chaos... big dogs became outside dogs... and we hired a huosekeeper to comes twice a month... and a lawn person to mow in the summers! Not ideal as far as money and such... and miss the dogs... but life got a whole lot simpler.


----------



## Lisaloo82

I was induced as they suspected pre eclampsia. X


----------



## MumMumMum

libbyam2003 said:


> MumMumMum said:
> 
> 
> My DD was three weeks early. I was induced with her though. I don't want to wish this baby to be that early but I'd like to not go overdue.
> 
> I work full time with a toddler, husband and two dogs. There aren't enough hours in the day or energy in me to keep on top of the housework! I don't invite people in much, and if we have people to stay it's all hands on deck to get the place presentable enough!
> 
> Our dumping room is now being turned into the nursery so I am being ruthless and trying to throw lots away so I don't have a messy house when I'm off. If I have to look at it all day it will just wind me up!
> 
> I'm hoping to drop to part time when I go back to work so I can have time with the girls and keep the house straight
> 
> Our lives are similar... dogs, toddler, DH, job... but I'll be keeping the job since good income and retirement/benefits. Part of me wishes I hadn't gotten a good job before I met DH!!!! But wouldn't have met him otherwise. My solution to the chaos... big dogs became outside dogs... and we hired a huosekeeper to comes twice a month... and a lawn person to mow in the summers! Not ideal as far as money and such... and miss the dogs... but life got a whole lot simpler.Click to expand...

We have two small dogs who wouldn't cope outside. Before DD I didn't think they were much work but since she arrived they seem like so much work and expense. We committed to them though and they really are part of the family so I just have to carry on! I have said no more dogs though until we retire. DH isn't so sure but I would like a break from dog hair and organising what to do with them if we go for a long day out or weekend away.

I might have to look into a gardener of some sort - we are terrible with the lawn. I always seem to end up doing it but I really don't enjoy it at all!


----------



## Kellya009

My hubby just took me out for a dessert date! Had a yummy bumbleberry custard tart :)

Who am I supposed to friend to get on the Facebook page? Thanks!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i didnt now there is a facebook page?


----------



## Kellya009

Yup we have to friend the creator of it to be added only I can't remember who it is!!

Ooh, just did my math and this Friday is 8 weeks of work remaining till maternity leave for me! Yay! Better stop this crazy spending me and DH like to do


----------



## Kellya009

Oh, and my mum and dad said they would buy baby's stroller for us!! Yay!!


----------



## Jellycat

Kelly Sweetpea the link to FB is on the first page, friend Nat message her to say who you are and she will join you to the group 

I work full time toddler and pregnant and gave up on housework many months ago, kept hinting for a cleaner but now we've moved house dh says no :-(


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ok i sent a message to Nat on facebook adn addeed her. only thing is it sent it to her other folder messages if i sent to her regular message box it said it would charge me 1.50 since im US. never saw that before


----------



## Sw33tp3a

today im doing house cleaning catch up. i have laundry to finish and i also got a big bag of 0-6 months outfits, hand me downs from a friend that i have to wash and go through. :) hubby bought a new dresser for the baby so i have somewhere to put the baby clothes now. cant wait till the baby shower in May. :)
hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## libbyam2003

Mummummum - I get not being able to part with the dogs... our one inside dog (small) was mine from before our marriage and I could never leave her outside... luckily DH was ok with putting the other 2 outside (one was his and one is ours). Yeah they become a lot more work once we're not minding them... my inside dog got bad about going potty inside so we had to lift up all our rugs, sigh!! Now she is good... but loves going on rugs, so still rug-less. With baby #1, we had another indoor dog who shed a TON and that was soooooo hard... even cleaning up the hair daily, it was EVERYWHERE esp since we had a spring baby so shedding her winter coat.

And I hate gardening! I pretty much hate ANYTHING I HAVE to do... prefer to do it when I feel like it, but the neighbors would not like that!

Jellycat - Good luck on getting a cleaner!!! I know my DH was against it from the start!! So then I found someone through other people's recommendations, then hired her with my own money... then DH gave me a Christmas present of like a year's worth of cleaning service (thank goodness bc was using every drop of my personal money, just about!)... and then we were used to it so it continued. I KNEW once he saw how much it HELPED to have help... he'd cave! Makes me a nicer person when I don't have to clean up after him as much!! Don't feel like that should be my job since I work too!


----------



## libbyam2003

Sweetpea - Did you get added to the fb group? Think I might try too.. but yeah I'm US too so we'll see. And yay on the dresser! Jealous of your shower! But this is #2 so stuff I 'needed' was really just odds and ends... and then really big stuff. So didn't bother.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ya we didnt now we would have any more so all we had was our crib. we had just had a yard sale the week before we found out we were preg. were we gave everything away.( were was told i was going through early minipaus. i thought i wasnt able to have kids. so we have to have one lol. all we have so far is the crib from my first two ( couldnt part with it) and the cloths i just got and the cloth diapers we ordered. thats it


----------



## NDH

I check my other's folder at least every second day, and for sure after getting a friend request I don't know, so just add me and sent me a message on here or there and I'll take care of it :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my week 24 bump. feel so big
 



Attached Files:







bump 24.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lisasmith

3rd tri :wohoo: 

My first 2 babies were due date babies and my 3rd was 8 weeks premature. This time ill be super happy with anything over 37 weeks


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats Lisa.


----------



## Lisasmith

Thank you <3


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lovely bump!
Congrats on 3rd tri Lisa!

I did a bump pic today too. I'm a totally different shape compared to my first pregnancy but about the same size as I was just before I gave birth last time :haha:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/9A54A62F-3CF2-4885-B1C9-B24A9F44D993-1411-0000018C35A3E926_zps282389f5.jpg


----------



## Sw33tp3a

love it in black and white :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

It hides the smudges on the mirror better :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

lol great tip


----------



## Medzi

3rd tri here too :D


----------



## xxyjadexx

Can't believe we only have a few weeks left! Scary!


----------



## Jellycat

Jade sometimes I think omg not long now - then a day when I feel uncomfortable I think 13-15 weeks seems ages away.

I'm definitely less organised this time which makes me nervous. I want my hospital bag packed by 32 weeks and haven't started yet nor have I ordered mattresses for the Moses and crib yet either. I keep putting things in my shopping basket but never quite get to checkout, by the time I look again the web has emptied my basket so have to start again.


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> Lovely bump!
> Congrats on 3rd tri Lisa!
> 
> I did a bump pic today too. I'm a totally different shape compared to my first pregnancy but about the same size as I was just before I gave birth last time :haha:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/9A54A62F-3CF2-4885-B1C9-B24A9F44D993-1411-0000018C35A3E926_zps282389f5.jpg

Thanks love :) that's one lovely bump you have there


----------



## Lisasmith

This is my 26 week bump (I haven't taken a 27 wk one yet)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kellya009

Yay 3rd tri today... Crazy!!


----------



## MumMumMum

Can't believe third tri is here already!

We're starting to decorate the nursery this weekend. It's all prep work but at least I'll feel like we're getting there!

Week one tues till we see bubby again - can't wait! Hopefully they'll confirm she is still a she!


----------



## libbyam2003

Ok I feel better about not being done with my nursery... I have all these plans... but haven't finished most of them, whoops!

Oh I want to be DONE being an eggplant grr!


----------



## Jadey121

Yay to 27 weeks today :-D


----------



## Mellie1988

Happy 3rd tri to ladies who are now 27 weeks yay! 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Ohhh and oh my goodness, the feet in ribs has started already.....OUCH!


----------



## tartlet

Just checking in ladies... All the bump pics are fabulous! Happy 3rd tri for those of you who are there, I'll be with you in about a week and a half  Gonna try to move as little as possible from the bed or couch today, need to recuperate from this week and get ready for another long week at work... Having LOTS of round ligament pain, and baby has been extremely active over the past 72 hours. I think we both need a chill day!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Loving all the bump pics. Beautiful. 
Congrats on those coming into 3rd Tri. 

How's everyone feeling? I'm been feeling so tired all week. Prob hasn't helped I've not wen sleeping much as been worrying about beany a bit as he's been very quiet compared to normal. I was sent down to hosp by mw yest to go on monitor for a bit and all seems fine. And Sod's law since then he's been nice and active again. Maybe he was having a relax for a few days. They also told me he's breech at mo. plenty of time to turn yet. And I have a scan booked for 34 weeks anyhow for placenta postition so will see then if he's turned x


----------



## Jellycat

Lisa JJ used to do this too hardly move for a few days and then as soon as I'm put on the monitor he'd kick away. My lo has seemed quieter kicks not as strong but I'm getting them in different places now so put it down to that and being busy this week

Congrats to those in 3rd tri I'll be joining you tomorrow.

My SPD support belt arrived today I put it on and it feels really uncomfortable and can tell its supporting the pelvis do will try and wear it for as much as possible only issue is some of my tops are short so need to find longer tops to cover it.

Got to get ready for Paris next week for work be glad when I'm back I hate travelling there. Something to look forward to though is I've booked a 3d scan for Friday not sure if dh is coming or not yet depends on his work

Rang midwife yesterday about my pains up inside and she said its linked to my SPD as ligaments are under strain.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tartlet said:


> Just checking in ladies... All the bump pics are fabulous! Happy 3rd tri for those of you who are there, I'll be with you in about a week and a half  Gonna try to move as little as possible from the bed or couch today, need to recuperate from this week and get ready for another long week at work... Having LOTS of round ligament pain, and baby has been extremely active over the past 72 hours. I think we both need a chill day!

hope you get some nice and good rest Tartlet..:hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

SPD is awful isn't it ladies?! I'm having weekly physio and having my back taped to help stabalise my pelvis.


----------



## Jellycat

My SPD isn't as bad as last time but has started earlier which is worrying...... Not quite sure why some people get it and others don't -


----------



## Lisasmith

https://youtu.be/ngr1mQUkI4w
My crazy little baby :)

I think SPD is like morning sickness, some people get it and some don't it all depends on how your body reacts to hormones. Apparently my body takes the hormone relaxin way too seriously


----------



## Lisaloo82

Mine has started doing that too. It's amazing to watch. My DS saw it too today x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Relaxin is a bitch of a hormone! My body has recently decided that as well as affecting my pelvis/hips and giving me SPD, it also wants my knees to join in the fun so every time I move at night after being still for 20+ minutes, my knees seize up and I'm in excruciating pain trying to straighten them out. The pain spreads to my shins sometimes too. Really not fun. Gonna mention it to the midwife on Tuesday although there's not a lot she can do really.


----------



## Lisasmith

Lisaloo82 said:


> Mine has started doing that too. It's amazing to watch. My DS saw it too today x

It's lovely :) my kids think its hilarious. I am not loving the violent kicks to the ribs though


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> Relaxin is a bitch of a hormone! My body has recently decided that as well as affecting my pelvis/hips and giving me SPD, it also wants my knees to join in the fun so every time I move at night after being still for 20+ minutes, my knees seize up and I'm in excruciating pain trying to straighten them out. The pain spreads to my shins sometimes too. Really not fun. Gonna mention it to the midwife on Tuesday although there's not a lot she can do really.

My hips are screwed thanks to relaxin. Yet another necessary evil in pregnancy.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Glad everyone seems to be doing well. I feel exhausted constantly at the moment, I could cry when I hear my little boy shuffling around in the bed at 6am! I'm trying to get him into his own bed this week as he is still in with me!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

xxyjadexx said:


> Glad everyone seems to be doing well. I feel exhausted constantly at the moment, I could cry when I hear my little boy shuffling around in the bed at 6am! I'm trying to get him into his own bed this week as he is still in with me!

hope you can succeed soon i tottaly understand.


----------



## Kellya009

My mum did my grocery shopping for me because I was so tired with sore feet after work!! Love her :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

How's everyone getting on getting all the things the new baby will need together? I have done absolutely nothing! I would quite like everything ready by 35 weeks!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I need some tiny baby clothes and a twin sized changing bag. Oh and a 2nd bouncy chair. And 2 mattresses. I think that's it apart from nappies and formula. 

When's everyone doing hospital bags?


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston - Have you joied the selling pages on FB you can get some really good buys if you keep a look out.

Ive got to get my TEN's, extra tens pads, electric breast pump (Possibly havent decided yet) and think that is about it. My organistaion is an issue when it comes to sorting out the house and cleaning the clothes and sheets etc and getting organised.

I'm off to Paris today so wont be back till tomorrow night :-( I'm dreading going it's with work so wont be relaxing and dreading the journey and the meeting. First night away from JJ too :-( I told him to tell everyone at nursery today that 'Mummy loves me lots'.


----------



## CottlestonPie

The clothes and mattresses I want to get new and the bouncy chair I think I'm getting from a friend. I have joined my local selling page though but there's not a lot on it just now. 

Hope your Paris meeting goes ok and doesn't drag on too long hun


----------



## Mellie1988

I just need to get bottles, changing mat, a few more sleepsuits maybe, muslins/bibs and my maternity bag bits and bobs! Wanted a base for carseat aswell but its a non essential really 

I've wrote lists for my hospital bag, just need to buy all stuff to go in them then will probs start packing around 32-34 weeks. 

Had my 29 week MW appointment yesterday, wee and BP was fine, had my bloods taken and whooping cough injection (ouchie!!) andd finally got measured for bump and I'm at 27 weeks instead of 29 :/....hoping he's just due to have a growth spurt or was hiding towards my back...I feel huge I don't really get how I can be measuring small!! Got to go back in 3 weeks to re asses, if he's still measuring small will go for a growth scan around 35 weeks 

X


----------



## Jellycat

Our local pages do have a lot of rubbish but we have managed to get a 2nd hand phil and teds, a lambswool pram liner and a bumbo all at bargain prices 

I just look regularly. I would want to get new for clothes and Mattress too, maybe not once Jelly is slightly older for particular outfits but definitely at the begining.


----------



## Jellycat

Mellie , Maybe your stomac is just good at holding baby in, my friend didnt start showing a bump until 32 weeks both pregnancies and both her girls are perfect.

I saw your hospital list - Ive already bought alot of the key items I wanted - Just need Slippers, a spray bottle and a summer blanket which hopefully I will try and crotchet myself but as a newbie I want to finish the knitted blanket first as I know that will be OK as Ive made loads before for other children.


----------



## Mellie1988

This is my most recent bump pic 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/24178FB4-831D-4A33-901F-43354F9CEF90-21410-00001EA5472C5B47_zps16b35a97.jpg 

I feel bigger than I should, crazy! Although when I lay down it does pretty much disappear and that's what they measure I guess! 

Oh and yay I'm a squash today on my fruit ticker :) !


----------



## Jellycat

Ahh that's a great bump doesn't look small or big to me! They do say the measuring thing can be wrong , I wouldn't worry too much. You may get an extra scan which would be nice to see boyo again


----------



## CottlestonPie

That's a fab bump! I wouldn't worry too much about how you measure. It's not an exact science an they say +/-2 weeks is fine. I do it at home myself now lol
I'm cancelling my 28w midwife appointment this afternoon. Don't really see the point as I have my consultant appointment next week and I'm getting fed up of having to go to a million appointments each week. My BP is going to be up because I'm super stressed out with stuff at the moment so that won't be accurate and I have a growth scan later to check the babies.


----------



## Mellie1988

Yeah I'm not overly concerned, I really can't see him being less than 7lb at birth! Yeah I'm excited about possibly seeing bubs again :D 

X


----------



## libbyam2003

Jellycat said:


> Jade sometimes I think omg not long now - then a day when I feel uncomfortable I think 13-15 weeks seems ages away.
> 
> I'm definitely less organised this time which makes me nervous. I want my hospital bag packed by 32 weeks and haven't started yet nor have I ordered mattresses for the Moses and crib yet either. I keep putting things in my shopping basket but never quite get to checkout, by the time I look again the web has emptied my basket so have to start again.

Hard for me to keep up with this thread because it never remembers last unread post and puts me to the end of the thread and I miss a lot! Anyway, went back and saw this post... 

I am less organized this time too! I've been shopping through Amazon and have a lot of baby stuff in my 'save for later' cart... and I'll buy a few things off there here and there... DH would have a cow if I bought everything at once... especially since half the time its something I delete out of the cart later, deciding I don't want it after all!

Not done with the nursery... no shower so will need to buy odds and ends myself... but gives me more to do in third tri! Last time, I was ready and had nothing left to do and it made me more anxious I think!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i havent been measured yet by my tummy yet just the baby on the ultrasound has been measured, i guess they do it differently here. i get an ultrasound every appointment.


----------



## MumMumMum

I'll be packing the bags at 34 weeks when I finish work. Might start my list tonight though when I'm soaking my back in the bath. It's really been aching the last few days.

The nursery is taking longer than thought to get the paint off. I did get dd1's new bed and furniture built and her room re-arranged though while she was at my mum's for the afternoon. She's now all set and hopefully won't recognise the cotbed when we turn it back into a cot for baby.

Six weeks left at work - can't wait to finish!


----------



## libbyam2003

sweet pea - oh thats so cool you get a scan every time! they just have one machine, so dont get it that often!

mum - I take baths often!! But to try and soothe my inner thighs... not sure it helps, but I like to think it does!! jealous you get to stop work soon!! I have to go as long as I can... I'll have 3 months off... doubt I can take any longer!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my doc does them and he has a office for that then we go to another room and he finish the appointment if needed.


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm doing my bag this week sometime, I'm a little over the top about it because my last baby was born at 32 weeks and I had not a thing ready. It sucked being 2 hours from home for 2 weeks with one change of clothes and feeling completely overwhelmed and unprepared. My nursery corner is all finished in my room. It's lovely waking up and seeing it every morning :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh and I only need a baby monitor, swing and stuff for myself (maternity pads etc)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have no idea yet when i will do mine. i should do it in the next month or so.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh thanks for the reminder Lisa! Must get the baby monitor back from MIL.


----------



## rowleypolie

haha i dont have anything prepared- but i did go through all the old baby clothes and if i dont get a thing from anyone I should be ok for at least the first week or so with what i have got. But I figure my mom will at least send something for baby #3 she has already said this baby will be special because she was the 3rd girl born. 

I am starting to feel a bit overwhelmed- DH lost his job last week, and although i bring in a little income and we should get unemployment I am super stressed with money. We had to get new tires for the car, and i need at least a few things for the baby. I dont have a diaper bag, swing or baby socks. 

I did have my 28 wk appointment though and doc said i dont need to worry about high bp or gd anymore- she has had me monitoring for the last month! So i should just be excited dh is home to help me tend kids- but i cant be. All I can do is raise fights with him over everything due to the stress


----------



## NDH

Oh rowlie what awful timing! I dont blame you for being stressed. With DD DH lost his job weeks after I found out I was pregnant and didn't find a new one for 6 months, and I wasnt working and we didn't get any unemployment assistance or anything so it was a stressful time.

I wont be packing my bags til around 36 weeks.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

rowleypolie said:


> haha i dont have anything prepared- but i did go through all the old baby clothes and if i dont get a thing from anyone I should be ok for at least the first week or so with what i have got. But I figure my mom will at least send something for baby #3 she has already said this baby will be special because she was the 3rd girl born.
> 
> I am starting to feel a bit overwhelmed- DH lost his job last week, and although i bring in a little income and we should get unemployment I am super stressed with money. We had to get new tires for the car, and i need at least a few things for the baby. I dont have a diaper bag, swing or baby socks.
> 
> I did have my 28 wk appointment though and doc said i dont need to worry about high bp or gd anymore- she has had me monitoring for the last month! So i should just be excited dh is home to help me tend kids- but i cant be. All I can do is raise fights with him over everything due to the stress

oh hun hope he finds a job soon adn try and think of the positive things. and will he is home just have him do chores and hunny dos around the house.


----------



## CottlestonPie

anyone booked in their whooping cough jab yet? just got mine confirmed for start of April - ill be almost 31 weeks. Hope that's not too late.


----------



## ttcnewb

rowleypolie said:


> haha i dont have anything prepared- but i did go through all the old baby clothes and if i dont get a thing from anyone I should be ok for at least the first week or so with what i have got. But I figure my mom will at least send something for baby #3 she has already said this baby will be special because she was the 3rd girl born.
> 
> I am starting to feel a bit overwhelmed- DH lost his job last week, and although i bring in a little income and we should get unemployment I am super stressed with money. We had to get new tires for the car, and i need at least a few things for the baby. I dont have a diaper bag, swing or baby socks.
> 
> I did have my 28 wk appointment though and doc said i dont need to worry about high bp or gd anymore- she has had me monitoring for the last month! So i should just be excited dh is home to help me tend kids- but i cant be. All I can do is raise fights with him over everything due to the stress

That's awful. Hope he can find a job soon! Sometimes I like to believe that things happen for a reason so lets hope he finds a new job that he loves! Hard to see it that way now as its so stressfull but I am crossing my fingers for your family! Big hugs!


----------



## NDH

CottlestonPie said:


> anyone booked in their whooping cough jab yet? just got mine confirmed for start of April - ill be almost 31 weeks. Hope that's not too late.

They don't let you get it in pregnancy here but give the mom one before discharging from hospital and strongly encourage the dads and grandparents get it done too. Since I had it only 14 months ago after DD was born I don't think I'll b getting it again.


----------



## libbyam2003

Rowley - sorry to hear about your DH losing his job. That is stressful!! Did you get tax money back yet? And yay for your numbers not being high! Ugh job hunting is the pits...

No idea about the whooping cough shot, sorry!


----------



## MumMumMum

CottlestonPie said:


> anyone booked in their whooping cough jab yet? just got mine confirmed for start of April - ill be almost 31 weeks. Hope that's not too late.

I've got mine tomorrow, but only because I go to the nurse every week for a BP check so she said she'd do it at the same time. I'm not looking forward to it!

I'm sure she said it's from 28 to 30 something weeks so I'm sure you're fine x


----------



## Medzi

There is a whopping cough shot? I haven't been told about it yet..


----------



## Mellie1988

I gt my whooping cough injection on Monday, my arm ached so much after for about 48 hours I would say... Feels fine now!! 

X


----------



## CottlestonPie

Medzi there's apparently a bit of an epidemic lately in the uk so it's being recommended as a precaution.


----------



## Medzi

Oooh, I thought maybe it was something all pregnant women were supposed to do. That explains why I haven't heard anything!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

just got home from my doc appt had good reviews from my scan 2 weeks ago, and had to do my GD test, when i got there i went back and drank the drink to get the time clock started and when they had me in the office room for my doc appointment i had two nurses try and get me to drink the liquid again im like i already did. it was funny. ( because it said GD test on my file) i was ahead of the game. so when i went to get the blood drawn a hr later me and the tech, had a laugh. she was like they keep coming and taking the liquids and then would say when they got back to return it that it was for you. she said that was a first. they have me going every 2 weeks already... wasn't suppose to start until 28 weeks.. and im at 25 now. also doc said i will be having another growth scan at my 30-32 week app. to check on size and see if baby is ahead still. :)


----------



## MumMumMum

Someone drove into the back of me this morning so I'm just waiting to be seen at the assessment unit of the hospital. My BP was way up in the ambulance and I've now got a headache too. After severe pre-e last time I am worried it will kick something off and baby hasn't been moving as much. Hopefully all is ok with her x


----------



## libbyam2003

oh mummum that's not good!! Let us know what they say!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## yoshy

Hey Ladies, I don't actually seem to have posted on this June thread til now... I was always on the other one.
Anyway, found this one now, so thank goodness for that :)

:wave:


----------



## MumMumMum

All ok with both of us and BP right down. Now just to sort the car out!


----------



## libbyam2003

oh phew!!! important part is good then!! ugh yea good luck with the car... insurance and stuff are such a pain!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Glad u and baby are okay MumMumMum :hugs: 

Hope your car gets sorted soon 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Welcome yoshy 

X


----------



## irvine12

hey all due june 15th was on last thead but not this one.cant wait to finally meet my gorgus lil boy.anyone struggling with being tired constantly?feel like im back in early stages again and just cant seem to keep my eyes open at all haha xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

MumMumMum said:


> All ok with both of us and BP right down. Now just to sort the car out!

glad all is ok hun....:hugs:


----------



## MumMumMum

libbyam2003 said:


> oh phew!!! important part is good then!! ugh yea good luck with the car... insurance and stuff are such a pain!!

I hate dealing with insurance. The insurance on our other car runs out at midnight so I'm going to have to re-do the quotes now! Grrr


----------



## libbyam2003

oh geez, crazy timing!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Glad u and baby are well MumMumMum!


----------



## Kellya009

I'm really upset because my dr called me and said my GD test came back with high sugar levels. I have to go to a GD class in 2 weeks. I hope it can just be controlled with diet... Although even that will be hard for me. I love things like granola bars and fruit and baked treats, those are all my cravings! Does anyone know what kind of changes you need to make with GD? I'm really just so upset right now.


----------



## libbyam2003

Sorry Kelly about high sugars! That sucks!! Maybe you'll be able to just cut back on carbs/sweets and not need to take meds etc... but yeah only advantage to getting gd is you'll probably have less of a chance of too much weight gain, since you'll be monitoring what you eat more! Maybe your case is mild... we'll hope so!!


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks Libby I hope it is mild... I would rather just cut down sugars to control it... I'm scared of having to monitor blood sugar or taking insulin :(


----------



## rowleypolie

DH got a 2nd interview with a company today- just waiting to hear if he got the job! hes been officially unemployed since wed last week- but they paid us out until the end of the month so if he gets something our money will be right on track- fingers crossed!!! he is there now


----------



## rowleypolie

kelly- they will have you monitor it for sure- most the time they dont medicate until they give you a few weeks to get it under control. my doc had me monitoring it- and i hate needles so even the small prick 4 or so times a day was awful- so as far as what you can eat: they told me to stay under 45 carbs in a meal- you can still have granola bars but match them with cheese or veges. Make the focus of your meals some kind of protein with little carbs like a chicken breast or steak and eat lots of eggs, cheese, and veges


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Kellya009 said:


> I'm really upset because my dr called me and said my GD test came back with high sugar levels. I have to go to a GD class in 2 weeks. I hope it can just be controlled with diet... Although even that will be hard for me. I love things like granola bars and fruit and baked treats, those are all my cravings! Does anyone know what kind of changes you need to make with GD? I'm really just so upset right now.

:hugs:
me too, im still waiting for the high risk pregnancy center to call and schedule when my appointment is gonna be.


----------



## NDH

Mummummum so glad you and baby are OK, that's scary to be in a car accident.

Kelly you could always make your own granola bars too - they're not that hard to make and there would be less processed sugars in them.


----------



## Medzi

Sorry about the high sugars ladies :(


----------



## ttcnewb

rowleypolie said:


> DH got a 2nd interview with a company today- just waiting to hear if he got the job! hes been officially unemployed since wed last week- but they paid us out until the end of the month so if he gets something our money will be right on track- fingers crossed!!! he is there now

Great new! My fingers and toes are crossed for you both!!


----------



## ttcnewb

My glucose screen came back high to so now I have to go do a glucose tolerance test, they say it takes 3 hrs. Not looking forward to that! I need to book it!


----------



## yoshy

I have to call my doc on Sunday because I did the GTT last week and it came back at 140 exactly. I asked my dad (a GP) and he said it might be a good idea to just redo the 50mg one. I asked a couple of people on one of my fb groups and they started going on at me saying "just get the 100mg one, you'll probably have to do it anyway, GD isn't something to scoff at and just because you don't have risk factors doesn't mean you won't get it anyway... blah blah blah".
I got so frustrated at it cuz I wasn't asking whether or not they thought I would get GD, I was asking for friendly advice.

Anyway, as I said, I'm calling my gyno on Sunday to ask her what she thinks, and whatever she suggests I'll go with. Either I'll do the 3hr one to be on the safe side, or I'll just redo the 1hr one.
I'm fairly sure the high result was due to having eaten a banana right before it (they say here to eat a small breakfast before getting it done, and that was the only thing I had time to grab on my way).
Next time I'm just going to do it without eating first.


----------



## Kellya009

Well my results were forwarded to my GP, who isn't taking care of me this pregnancy. And he called to tell me the results, and said my sugars are high but just by a little... So currently I do not have GD but because we're only at 28 weeks here I will certainly get it in the 3rd tri. Still have to do all the stuff to keep blood sugars regulated, But it's nice to know they weren't crazy high! Makes me feel a bit better! And I got over the fear of monitoring it as well. Just want to do everything to make sure baby girl is healthy!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

nice Kellya


----------



## rowleypolie

he got the job! it isnt the best job ever but he will at least be working- and only making about $15 less a week- i was hoping it would be more pay but at least it isnt a punch in the gut- $60 a month- and we should manage fine because he is looking at doing a 2nd job- delivering pizzas until the baby is born so we can save up money. I got used to him working all the time so having him home this last week and a half has been driving me crazy


----------



## Medzi

So glad he got it!!


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome Yoshy added details from fb, hope you get better gtt results next time

Irvine12 - added you to frontsheet, welcome. I am exhausted after having to go to Paris this week for work I'm shattered and slept three hours this afternoon.

Rowley - great news on hubbies new job what a relief

Kelly/sweet pea - sorry for the bad news on your gtt hope it is OK. Got my gtt Tuesday

Mummummum- glad you and babs are OK after the accident

Ttcnewb - hopefully next test will come back with better results

Afm- after Paris this week and rushing around my SPD was excrutiating yesterday but has improved today with rest. Had a 3d u/s today which took nearly two hours on and off as baby was in a bad position. Jelly is weighing 2lb 13oz estimated birth weight 8lb 13oz exact weight of JJ . all is looking good and is head down already which could explain the start of my SPD .

Got to make a Easter hat this weekend with JJ for nursery , my art making skills will be tested.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

jelly cat good luck on the Easter hats.


----------



## Medzi

Hey ladies - question... how often do you guys feel movement throughout the day? I don't feel a lot during the day - maybe like one or two little ones. In the evening baby is usually more active but really some days it is more than others. I am starting to do kick counts and it stresses me out... 

I do have an anterior placenta and the doctor has told me it might be harder - but when I feel big kicks, I really feel them and they can be felt from the outside and my belly moves all around. I have a friend who said she felt her baby constantly around this time and so it makes me worried that I don't really feel much...

I guess just during the day I worry because I never feel anything. And last night when I did do my kick counts, it took almost 2 full hours to feel 6. Some nights I will feel 6 in 10 mintues. Is it normal that they can vary so much? I know to go in if I feel a decrease in movement, but it still isn't consistent for me so I never know :(


----------



## Jellycat

Medzi I've been feeling exactly the same . Jellys movements don't seem to have a pattern to them and are very mild and sporadic. Bi put it down to having an anterior placenta. I'm going to go with my gut feel if I notice anything like less than at the moment or unsure will get checked out. Have midwife Wednesday afternoon I will see what she says too


----------



## Medzi

Glad I am not the only one. Some days I don't worry about it but today is one of those days where I'm just really stressing. I just started having to do kick counts and even the doctor said with my placenta it will be hard and probably cause a lot of stress...but that doesn't help me. I don't want to be going into L&D every day! Cubby is usually starting to get most active around 8pm so I'll just start counting then and see. 

Let me know what your midwife says at your appointment. My next one isn't for a about 10 more days.


----------



## NDH

Great news rowley! A bit of a pay cut is hard but its so much better than unemployment.


----------



## yoshy

Medzi said:


> Hey ladies - question... how often do you guys feel movement throughout the day? I don't feel a lot during the day - maybe like one or two little ones. In the evening baby is usually more active but really some days it is more than others. I am starting to do kick counts and it stresses me out...
> 
> I do have an anterior placenta and the doctor has told me it might be harder - but when I feel big kicks, I really feel them and they can be felt from the outside and my belly moves all around. I have a friend who said she felt her baby constantly around this time and so it makes me worried that I don't really feel much...
> 
> I guess just during the day I worry because I never feel anything. And last night when I did do my kick counts, it took almost 2 full hours to feel 6. Some nights I will feel 6 in 10 mintues. Is it normal that they can vary so much? I know to go in if I feel a decrease in movement, but it still isn't consistent for me so I never know :(

Medzi, I had this too until recently. I have an anterior placenta and it's only in the last week I've finally started seeing Kiddo kick from the outside. He tends to be fairly active on and off throughout the day, and quite often I'll get 10-20 kicks in an hour, but there are other times when it takes ages to feel one.
From what I've read, they're usually settled into a sleeping pattern by now, so a lot of it may be that baby is just settled and sleeps a lot when you're awake.


----------



## Kellya009

I know that when I'm giving massages during the day baby is very quiet... I think she is rocked to sleep by my movement. But as soon as I sit down to have a rest or a bite to eat she gives me a few kicks. And when I'm laying down to sleep, oh man that's her time to go crazy. That's when hubby talks to her too, it's sweet it's like they're communicating! Last night she told daddy that mommy is working too hard and needs to take a break, lol! Haha :).

I think they say have a bit of a snack and some cold water and sit down or lay down and then count the kicks... That should get them moving apparently.


----------



## MumMumMum

Glad he got the job!

I went to the hospital after the accident because I couldn't feel much movement. As soon as I lay on the bed and the midwife felt for where baby was she was off. I really do find she moves a lot more after I eat and lay down so maybe try that and count then?

How's everyone's nursery's coming on? When I can get on the laptop tomorrow I'll post what we have so far. Be nice to see what everyone is preparing x


----------



## yoshy

We're not really planning much of a nursery. We're only renting our house, so it seems silly spending a lot of money on a nursery that we'll just have to paint over and change in a year's time (we just moved in and have a contract til next March).

We're setting up a lot of the baby things in our bedroom (changing table and clothes, etc), and once we decide it's time for him to stop sleeping in our bedroom, I'm not sure where he'll be sleeping. He may well end up sleeping in our room for as long as I continue breastfeeding, because I don't want to have to schlep upstairs whenever I need to BF in the middle of the night. 
I have to figure out exactly what crib we're going to get, because I want something that's reasonably portable for times when we want to have him sleeping near us in the living room rather than being in the bedroom, for whatever reason.


----------



## Medzi

Thanks ladies! I got enough kicks during my count yesterday and Cubby has been having a more active day today (I've felt at least 2-5 an hour). Silly placenta!

Our nursery is coming together soo nicely - sometimes I just go sit in there... I hope to get some more of it put together this weekend and I'll post some pictures.


----------



## danielle1984

Medzi said:


> Thanks ladies! I got enough kicks during my count yesterday and Cubby has been having a more active day today (I've felt at least 2-5 an hour). Silly placenta!
> 
> Our nursery is coming together soo nicely - sometimes I just go sit in there... I hope to get some more of it put together this weekend and I'll post some pictures.

Oh yes!! Post some pictures, I'm curious : P
I haven't been on much lately.
Since Tuesday, baby Miguel has finally been more active. He even had the hiccups on Wednesday during the night. What a weird feeling, but really cool.


----------



## Medzi

danielle1984 said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I got enough kicks during my count yesterday and Cubby has been having a more active day today (I've felt at least 2-5 an hour). Silly placenta!
> 
> Our nursery is coming together soo nicely - sometimes I just go sit in there... I hope to get some more of it put together this weekend and I'll post some pictures.
> 
> Oh yes!! Post some pictures, I'm curious : P
> I haven't been on much lately.
> Since Tuesday, baby Miguel has finally been more active. He even had the hiccups on Wednesday during the night. What a weird feeling, but really cool.Click to expand...

Awesome! I am pretty sure Cubby had hiccups the other morning because it was quite rhythmic and constant!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Edit- totally posted in the wrong thread :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Medzi - I hated kick counting with Toby because he did have a lot of quiet days where I barely felt him at all. I think he was just chilled out in there... Especially as I worked on a call centre and used a headset so he was always lulled to sleep by my wandering around the office and the sound of mine and other peoples continuous voices. I went to the hospital 2 or 3 times for what I thought was reduced movement only to find that he was totally ok. Better to be safe than sorry though!

This time around I have no trouble with movement but kick counting is useless because I don't know who is doing the kicking some of the time. I just kinda go on my gut instinct. They're getting cramped in there though and I'm finding that I already get fewer defined kicks and more rolling and wriggling... Sometimes its hard to even feel from the inside, I can just see my belly move. Very strange.


As for nurseries... Show us your pics! The boys will be in my room for a good long while until their sleeping gets good, then they'll be sharing a room with their big bro so I don't have much to show off sadly.


----------



## NDH

We're not doing a nursery either. DD is still in with us until we move and she gets her own room. Similarly chickadee will be in with us probably for at least a year unless s/he sleeps through earlier and then will go in with Sara (regardless of gender).


----------



## xxyjadexx

Morning everyone! I've just got out of hospital, I have a UTI and I'm in so much pain! Thankfully got some medicine so hopefully I will be feeling better soon!


----------



## Jellycat

Oh jade hope the medication works for the uti jade


----------



## MumMumMum

Here's what we have so far room wise. The walls are still being sorted before we can start painting and we need to find a tree wall sticker we agree on for the wall with no furniture/window/door.

https://tivohd446.photobucket.com/albums/qq189/puggymumma/AmeliasRoomsofar_zps3665d77f.jpg?t=1364136625http://

I can't wait for her room to be ready for the wardrobe - I have all her stuff in bags in my lounge and I want it all tidy asap!

Jade hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

that will be cute


----------



## Mellie1988

We're in abit of a dilemma what to do when bubs arrives! We live in a 3 bedroom and unsure whether to put DS in with new baby or put DS and DD in together and let baby have his own room....gonna play it by ear and see how baby is sleeping etc before we make any decisions 

X


----------



## yoshy

Mellie1988 said:


> We're in abit of a dilemma what to do when bubs arrives! We live in a 3 bedroom and unsure whether to put DS in with new baby or put DS and DD in together and let baby have his own room....gonna play it by ear and see how baby is sleeping etc before we make any decisions
> 
> X

I'd guess probably the former option would work out better. I don't have friends with one of each at the moment, but from what I remember from my cousins, I feel like by the age of 5, girls are already starting to not want to be undressed in front of their brothers... I could be wrong though.


----------



## Mellie1988

Hmmm she's not too bothered at the moment they still share a bath etc and both get dressed in living room in the morning...I think we would only have them sharing until DD is around 7 then we would put the boys together I reckon...the age that two children can share until is 9 in the UK if its different genders 

X


----------



## Jellycat

My friend had both boy and girl who shared h was 6 and K 4, they both lived sharing. They have just moved house and got there own rooms but think they would of been happily sharing for a few more years.


----------



## ttcnewb

I'm exhausted, I feel like I'm back in 1st trimester. I don't know if its just from work or apart of the pregnancy. Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Jellycat

Im not as tired as first tri but do feel more tired than a couple of weeks ago.
Have you had your 28 weeks bloods done yet? It could be your anemic as last time with JJ I was exhausted and assumed it was just part of pregnancy to find out I was anemic after a couple of weeks building up my stores I felt so much better.


----------



## Jadey121

We have a 2 bedroom house so all 3 boys will be sharing the 2nd bedroom. Very tight squeeze to say the least. In a few years i think we will have to swap rooms lol. 

tccnewb - Im exactly the same! Always tired no matter how much sleep i get!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Same. I am constantly tired. Soooo done with being pregnant at the mo. I babies have officially run out of room and I feel like I can't grow any more. My bump felts bruised from all the stretching and my ribs and hips/pelvis are constantly sore. Oh well. I should get up. Got a consultant appointment in half an hour.


----------



## yoshy

Mellie1988 said:


> Hmmm she's not too bothered at the moment they still share a bath etc and both get dressed in living room in the morning...I think we would only have them sharing until DD is around 7 then we would put the boys together I reckon...the age that two children can share until is 9 in the UK if its different genders
> 
> X

They actually have regulations for it in the UK? That's so sensible! (And kinda cool). 



ttcnewb said:


> I'm exhausted, I feel like I'm back in 1st trimester. I don't know if its just from work or apart of the pregnancy. Anyone else feel like this?

It's not as bad as 1st tri for me, but I've been sleeping like shit, so I'm constantly exhausted from that as well.


----------



## Medzi

I've been sleeping horribly :( Also, sickness back. It didn't really go away for me but it seems to have been getting worse and worse the past few days.


----------



## libbyam2003

Rowley - Good to hear your DH got the job! I know that had to be so stressful oh dear!!!

Mummum - Making good progress on my nursery!! Almost done! We'll use a co-sleeper in our room for 6 months, but I still wanted the nursery done. Because I hate having things waiting to be done... and more time to do it now than later!! I did a tree decal for a big blank wall... turned out great!

Also, planning to have Sprout go into dd's room later... but probably more once he's a toddler etc, we'll see. So it'll end up being a playroom or room for #3 if we are so lucky! But yeah boy and a girl so wouldn't be able to bunk them for a long while.. we'll see. I just want them to bond and enjoy being together.

Oh and sleep? What sleep? Ha. Actually, slept alright over the wknd... but then didn't sleep great last night so of course exhausted today at work... great timing, ha. But reasonably awake, so I just hope that I only get really bad sleep like that after a couple nights of good sleep because makes it easier!


----------



## Jellycat

Cottlesonpie - hope your consultant appointment went well.

Got my GTT this morning, I'm convinced I'm going to fail it this pregnancy. I was borderline with JJ but this pregnancy I've had a constant sweet craving vs JJ where all I wanted was cauliflower cheese. Think I call the hospital tomorrow for the results if it's like last time.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hun I am a sweet/chocolate (and carbs) fiend! I seriously scoff sweet things all the time and I still passed my GTT. I was shocked I must admit but it's not about the amount of sugar you eat, just how your body deals with it... So hopefully you'll be ok! Good luck x


----------



## MumMumMum

I'm bored waiting for the car to be collected. Once they've seen it I'm going to ask how long it will be as the hire car co are completely useless. I have time off next week so going to ask work if I can just book tomorrow and Thursday off so I don't have to try and find another way in.

I have a growth scan and consultant app this afternoon. I'm nervous that they'll be something wrong or they'll tell me they got the gender wrong.

Me and dd have colds so my morning off is being spent watching peppa pig and having cuddles.


----------



## NDH

We've been looking to move for a couple of months and finally found a new rental and we move in a week already!
This is going to be an interesting move since I have horrible hip/pelvic pain atm and will have a hard time packing and unpacking. Then add an active 14 month old on top of it... haha. Fortunately we'll have two weeks to move out and get this place cleaned cause I'll need it!


----------



## libbyam2003

NDH - Looks like you might need to change your subtitle... definitely beyond a 'tiny bit pregnant!' TAke it easy with that move!! So easy to overdo it right now... good that you guys have lots of time... hope you also have lots of help??

mummummum - I have an appt today too... but just a boring checkup... not sure if they'll do anything other than weight and pee check! We'll see. But my dr is slightly concerned about size, so I'm betting he'll at least measure my bump. But I don't think that does much... because totally depends how the baby is settled at the moment! I am hoping he can tell by feeling whether or not he's breech still or not??


----------



## Ambivalent

Can I join you? I am due 16 June with our first. I saw the link on the other June thread which I have been dropping in and out of. 

Hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## libbyam2003

Ambivalent said:


> Can I join you? I am due 16 June with our first. I saw the link on the other June thread which I have been dropping in and out of.
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well.

Welcome! Is your baby right on track for weight/size/etc? I'm due June 7, but dr is thinking the baby might be big... so may come sooner... I have an appt today so maybe will learn more then, but doubt it!


----------



## MumMumMum

All ok and she is still a she! She's about 2lb 8 at the moment (50% centile).

Midwife at hospital said def no water birth chances, even if all goes ok. Might be able to labour as low risk and then deliver as high risk but I have a feeling I'll be on monitors in a bed regardless :(


----------



## Jellycat

Ambivalent said:


> Can I join you? I am due 16 June with our first. I saw the link on the other June thread which I have been dropping in and out of.
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well.

:hi: I'll add you to the front page

Mummummum - why do you think you will need to be monitored during labour? Sorry if you've already said


----------



## MumMumMum

Jellycat said:


> Ambivalent said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you? I am due 16 June with our first. I saw the link on the other June thread which I have been dropping in and out of.
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well.
> 
> :hi: I'll add you to the front page
> 
> Mummummum - why do you think you will need to be monitored during labour? Sorry if you've already saidClick to expand...

I was induced last time because of pre-e then retained placenta and then 2ltr haemorrhage. The growth scans are because on top of that dd1 was small because of pre-e (5lb 13). 

Last time I wasn't allowed to eat, drink or move out of the bed. The midwife today wasn't very optimistic about it being much different, even if no pre-e this time.

Gutted that it's my last baby and I'll never have the delivery I want.


----------



## Jellycat

I'd ask for 2nd opinion, I was told that if I were to be monitored I could still sit on a birthing ball or on all 4s . you may still get the birth you are hoping for :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

poppin in to say hi to you all again :)

Hope you are all well :)

I realized the other day that I WOULD have been 29 weeks and then realized that you guys are so close, some maybe even in the next 6 weeks or so will be born. 

Hugs and Love


----------



## CottlestonPie

Phantom! Good to hear from you hun... Hope you and the twins are doing ok. Enjoy 2nd tri! That has been my favourite stage so far :D


----------



## Kellya009

I know we all have our dream deliveries, and for me since I've had the worst pregnancy ever I won't be surprised if I end up with a c section... But one of my friends works as a nurse in the NICU and she said to me, there's no shame in any kind of delivery, as long as we get baby out safely and mom is healthy in the end, that's the perfect delivery. So don't feel bad about whatever happens. I know a lot of prenatal classes make anything but natural birth sound like you're making terrible choices as a mum and make you feel bad about c sections or pain meds etc. So dumb.


----------



## NDH

Mummummum can you ask if your hospital has a mobile/wireless monitor? I was monitored throughout my labour with DD and got a wireless one which meant I was even able to be in the pool.


----------



## rowleypolie

CottlestonPie said:


> Hun I am a sweet/chocolate (and carbs) fiend! I seriously scoff sweet things all the time and I still passed my GTT. I was shocked I must admit but it's not about the amount of sugar you eat, just how your body deals with it... So hopefully you'll be ok! Good luck x

That's the truth, although this pregnancy I was close. The last one all I did was eat sweets and I was fine on the gtt. This time is the same I crave sugary goodness but I was just over so the doc has me monitoring


----------



## Sw33tp3a

rowleypolie said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Hun I am a sweet/chocolate (and carbs) fiend! I seriously scoff sweet things all the time and I still passed my GTT. I was shocked I must admit but it's not about the amount of sugar you eat, just how your body deals with it... So hopefully you'll be ok! Good luck x
> 
> That's the truth, although this pregnancy I was close. The last one all I did was eat sweets and I was fine on the gtt. This time is the same I crave sugary goodness but I was just over so the doc has me monitoringClick to expand...

i think becouse i was told to lower sugar intake and im not a sugar purson normally but im craving everything sweet. its crazy and not cool when not aloud.


----------



## yoshy

So I just weighed myself this morning and discovered that rather than gaining any weight like I would have expected, I've lost another half kilo, and I'm now at the lowest weight I've been since getting pregnant.
It's still overweight (107.2kg), but I'm a bit concerned about it.

I tried to call my gyno this morning, but couldn't get hold of her because she's out of the office until next Thursday... :S

My mum said not to worry, and I've been feeling Kiddo a ton the past day or two, I'm just concerned about it...

Any of the rest of you had anything like this?


----------



## libbyam2003

I haven't dealt with losing weight... but your dr should be able to give you an idea about what sort of gain you should be having. I know it depends how overweight you are, etc...

And hmm I doubt my hospital has wireless monitoring systems for the baby but that sounds wonderful!!!!! I hated being stuck in bed!!


----------



## Jellycat

I don't think our hospital would have wireless monitors they sound awesome

Yoshy - I think try and speak to your medical team who would you contact in an emergency ? We have an answer phone service or delivery suite to ask midwives questions have you got something similar?


----------



## Ambivalent

libbyam2003 said:


> Ambivalent said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you? I am due 16 June with our first. I saw the link on the other June thread which I have been dropping in and out of.
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well.
> 
> Welcome! Is your baby right on track for weight/size/etc? I'm due June 7, but dr is thinking the baby might be big... so may come sooner... I have an appt today so maybe will learn more then, but doubt it!Click to expand...

Thanks libbyam and Jellycat :) Baby is spot on for 16 June, but I have a fibroid blocking the exit so he will have to come out a bit early through csection. 

I can't wait to meet him now, I feel huge and slightly in disbelief that there are still two months + to go. 

Yoshy, have you been eating differently? My friend who was overweight pre-pregnancy gained practically NO weight during the nine months. Her doctor put her on a special diet, and the theory was that her extra weight dropped off her as baby put it on. They are both very healthy now, but it is probably best to ask your dr about it just in case.


----------



## libbyam2003

Ambivalent - Ah gotcha, planned section. So maybe closer to my due date than your ticker is showing. But yeah still awhile to go either way... ugh! I am not 'ready' but I am getting more anxious! As in, not very into working at work!!


----------



## yoshy

Jellycat said:


> I don't think our hospital would have wireless monitors they sound awesome
> 
> Yoshy - I think try and speak to your medical team who would you contact in an emergency ? We have an answer phone service or delivery suite to ask midwives questions have you got something similar?

We don't have anything like that over here. I usually call my dad, who's a GP for regular medical stuff, but baby stuff is different. I'd be less worried if I'd seen a dietitian or nurse recently, but I haven't seen anyone since before we moved.



Ambivalent said:


> Yoshy, have you been eating differently? My friend who was overweight pre-pregnancy gained practically NO weight during the nine months. Her doctor put her on a special diet, and the theory was that her extra weight dropped off her as baby put it on. They are both very healthy now, but it is probably best to ask your dr about it just in case.

I may have been eating differently. I've probably been eating less frequently the past week because we've been trying to cut down on what was in our fridge in preparation for Passover, as well as moving house.
My dietitian said at my last visit (three weeks ago) that it was ok that I hadn't gained anything until then, but that I should expect to start gaining from then until I give birth.

I went shopping this morning and I have fruit and vegetables in the house again now, as well as some more proper food. Hopefully I'll be able to start eating normally again soon.


----------



## MamaFlick

I had my gestational diabetes and anemia tests done last week and both came back good, so I'm happy! They told me that I might fail because I ate some tortilla chips before hand (they told me that I could eat tortillas, I guess that didn't mean fried tortillas - oops!).

I actually lost a pound at my last appointment. I attribute it to now being vegan. How can you get fat eating fruit all day?? :) Midwife seemed very happy with my weight since at my last appointment she had told me to be careful since I gained 6 pounds that month.

Acne seems to be clearing up a bit, anyone else experiencing this?

I think I'm also starting to nest... I did 5 loads of laundry last night and organized our laundry area in the garage. My husband tried to get me to stop but I just couldn't.


----------



## Medzi

Glad your tests came back good!

I am started nesting - which including a bathroom renovation out of nowhere! haha! I am constantly organizing and cleaning and laundry and the more I do the longer my list seems to get!

I had horrible acne very early on but it cleared up around 10 weeks and my skin has been clear since then! Glad it is clearing up for you!


----------



## rowleypolie

yoshy said:


> So I just weighed myself this morning and discovered that rather than gaining any weight like I would have expected, I've lost another half kilo, and I'm now at the lowest weight I've been since getting pregnant.
> It's still overweight (107.2kg), but I'm a bit concerned about it.
> 
> I tried to call my gyno this morning, but couldn't get hold of her because she's out of the office until next Thursday... :S
> 
> My mum said not to worry, and I've been feeling Kiddo a ton the past day or two, I'm just concerned about it...
> 
> Any of the rest of you had anything like this?

Yes, the last time I weighed I was down about the same. I have lost 22 pounds so far. I am more overweight though and doc says its great! Baby is growing fine so no worries


----------



## Lisaloo82

I feel ur pain ndh. I'm moving in 2 weeks and its half term in uk from today for 2 and half weeks. So poor DS will be surrounded by boxes for most of it. Hubby is back in afghan for a few weeks and not back in uk til a week before my due date so packing moving unpacking and decorating by myself isn't fun. I feel totally useless as I can't lift anything. 

Anyone suffering from heartburn or acid reflux. It's killing me. Every night! And the tiredness seems to have returned but that could be from packing etc x


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Lisa :hugs: can your family not help with the lifting? For heartburn mine has gradually started on and off past week or so I chew Gaviscon tablets (strawberry flavour) when mild and Gaviscon advanced when bad - can get them on prescription


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey em. Yeah family will help as much as they can but both my sisters and their husbands r going away Friday to mond the weekend I move. My brother can't get day of work and my dad will be tied up in the new house as floor needs sanding as soon as we get keys. My mum has back problems and its typical her disk has gone again a few weeks ago. She's normally fab and would have the old house sparking clean for me. But she's struggling to walk and carry her handbag at moment. Even tho she's bad she will try to help knowing my mum and make herself worse. I've had lots of offers of help but would be so much easier having hubby home and being able to drive myself and able to carry boxes to car. It's just all a struggle at mo. we will get it done no doubt but just not as fast as I'd like. I'm so impatient. X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ps I have gaviscon advance but it only seems to take the edge off for half hour or so after drinking it. X


----------



## Jellycat

I'd gO back to the doctors and see if they can prescribe you something better.

Oh Lisa wish I lived nearer to help two preggie ladies waddling with boxes. Hope you manage to work something out.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i understand the nesting i try and do some each day. a little here and there. mostly tiding up for now. it feels more like spring cleaning for me though being its spring here.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ah thanks em. Wouldn't that be a picture :haha: xx


----------



## Kellya009

I was gaining really quickly but since my GTT came back positive I decided to cut out candy and cookies and cakes... And haven't gained anything since. I was seeing the scale go up every day but it hasn't budged since I stopped with the sugary treats... It sucks but not as hard as I thought it would be!! Baby is a great motivator :)

My bmi was 18.8 before pregnancy and I've gained 20 lbs from that weight... Technically 25 from the loss in first tri but they go by prepregnancy weight so I can gain 5-15 more lbs and that will be healthy. Hoping for 5 only 

I'm officially on countdown... 30-37 days and I'm on mat leave. Haven't decided if I'll work an extra week or not!


----------



## Medzi

I am having HORRID heartburn and acid reflux! It is painful. My doctor said Zantac. I just picked some up today so hopefully it helps. 

My official last day of work is May 17 - hoping I make it that long. I already have high blood pressure and it is slowly creeping up. Last week they increased my medication dosage :( So might not last as long as I hope....


----------



## Kellya009

I guess I'm in the minority here... I can't wait to go on mat leave because I won't likely be going back to work after it ends. I'll be working freelance or very very part time. I just want work to be done already... I'm so tired and sore at the end of the day!


----------



## ttcnewb

I also can not wait until maternity leave. I have a lot to think about while off as I have been treated really badly at work from management and not sure I really want to go back. Only 2 and half years to long service. They have pushed me so far I would have applied for another job by now if I wasn't pregnant. I will finish at 36weeks and 3days so 8 weeks left. 8 weeks to long! I will be having almost 11 months off. Who else can't wait until mat leave? How long is everyone having? How many weeks will you be?


----------



## Jellycat

I've got another 6-7 weeks before I leave. I love my job but finding the commute tough now. I'll be taking the whole year even though I'm on basic mat okay, as having two kids in childcare will wipe out majority of my salary but also I want to make the most of this opportunity to spend with both my kids.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jelly, sorry if I missed it hun but how were your GTT results?


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here... I can't wait to go on mat leave because I won't likely be going back to work after it ends. I'll be working freelance or very very part time. I just want work to be done already... I'm so tired and sore at the end of the day!

Oh I'm excited for leave! I'm just hoping I make it to the end because if I don't, it will be because I'll probably be on bed rest or delivering early which I would rather not have happen...

I am exactly like you - I likely won't go back and right now I already work freelance as a second job and will be continuing that from home.


----------



## Jellycat

CottlestonPie said:


> Jelly, sorry if I missed it hun but how were your GTT results?

I couldn't remember where I've updated or not lol . My results were 4.9 so well within the top limit of 7.8, was very surprised after the midwife saying I should expect to fail the test and the fact I was borderline with JJ. Very surprised but very pleased. I'm still going to try and follow a low ish go diet anyway just to make sure.


----------



## libbyam2003

Lisa - Ugh on having to move without DH! Esp with your family all being busy! Hopefully your sisters/brother can help get you packed up before the wknd you need to move... I'd want to hire movers, but would need everything packed first.

As for mat leave... well, we only get to take as much time as we have saved up.. or up to 3 months unpaid. So I won't start mat leave until the very end of the pregnancy... either when I go into labour or a day before a scheduled induction. Jealous of those who get to take off more time!!!! I'll have 3 months off total between saved time and unpaid time.


----------



## libbyam2003

Jellycat said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Jelly, sorry if I missed it hun but how were your GTT results?
> 
> I couldn't remember where I've updated or not lol . My results were 4.9 so well within the top limit of 7.8, was very surprised after the midwife saying I should expect to fail the test and the fact I was borderline with JJ. Very surprised but very pleased. I'm still going to try and follow a low ish go diet anyway just to make sure.Click to expand...

oh good news!!


----------



## Jadey121

Im on annual leave til middle of april then my maternity kicks in! Not going back to my old job so thought id take it early to spend as much time as i can with my two boys before baby comes. Im loving it if im honest! I only worked 3 days a week but they was in childcare for those 3 days full time and i missed them! 
So spending lots of time together &#9829;


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jellycat said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Jelly, sorry if I missed it hun but how were your GTT results?
> 
> I couldn't remember where I've updated or not lol . My results were 4.9 so well within the top limit of 7.8, was very surprised after the midwife saying I should expect to fail the test and the fact I was borderline with JJ. Very surprised but very pleased. I'm still going to try and follow a low ish go diet anyway just to make sure.Click to expand...

Whoop! That's awesome news... Bet you're relieved! Kudos for trying to stick to the diet anyway. Yesterday I was at MILs scoffing cupcakes thanking my lucky stars that I passed my GTT :haha:


----------



## Medzi

My blood pressure this morning was 145/97 :( Relaxed a bit and took it again and it was a bit lower, 143/91. Work has been super stressful so I know that doesn't help. I see the doctor on Tuesday but hoping today is just a bad day.


----------



## xxyjadexx

I also passed my GTT which was a surprise, I honestly thought I wouldn't as I was also borderline with my first! Can't believe I'm 30 weeks today, I bet the next ten weeks will fly by! I have so much to do!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Can anyone help me out... My last appointment was on Monday and everything went well, mw went through latest bloods and urine and told me my iron was low and I passed my GTT. When I just looked through my notes it says rule+3 under urine, usually it says negative, does anyone know what this means?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jellycat

Jade I'm not sure what rule +3 could mean. I know for urine they usually test for ketone and sugar ? But don't quote me on that


----------



## Medzi

xxyjadexx said:


> Can anyone help me out... My last appointment was on Monday and everything went well, mw went through latest bloods and urine and told me my iron was low and I passed my GTT. When I just looked through my notes it says rule+3 under urine, usually it says negative, does anyone know what this means?

I always have to pee and do a dip stick at each appointment to check for glucose and protein in my urine (which looks like that is what they tested for under the column it is in!). Something must have been present in your last sample. If your mw didn't mention it, it probably is just trace - I am not sure if +3 is high or low... can you call her and ask? I have always had negative with my glucose but I've always had some protein (but I have kidney disease so I always leak protein in mine).


----------



## NDH

Oh Lisa that's awful having to move alone! I won't have help during the days on Wed-Fri when I want to get the majority of the non-furniture stuff moved but we have a crew coming on the Saturday to help move the furniture and anything that's left. We're just moving to the end of our street so if worst comes to worse I can put DD on my back in a wrap and just walk back and forth with a laundry basket full of clothes and linens etc using my washing trolley.

I'd failed my 1 hour G TT so had to redo the 2 hour one and my results came back normal.

And bub is still breech.


----------



## Ambivalent

Hi all, 

So I had the GTT blood tests yesterday and now have these hideous, sore bruised junky arms. Nice. Did the sugary drink make everybody else feel like vomiting? I hope I pass because I don't think I could face trying again. 

We also had another scan to check blood flow to baby, which was all good. It seems he has freakishly long legs and a rather large head. :) 


I hope maternity leave comes round quickly for you. I have left work already and am enjoying endless time to nest and rest. Such a luxury, but as people keep telling me, this is the last time we will be able to relax for at least 18 years.


----------



## yoshy

Ambivalent said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I had the GTT blood tests yesterday and now have these hideous, sore bruised junky arms. Nice. Did the sugary drink make everybody else feel like vomiting? I hope I pass because I don't think I could face trying again.
> 
> We also had another scan to check blood flow to baby, which was all good. It seems he has freakishly long legs and a rather large head. :)
> 
> 
> I hope maternity leave comes round quickly for you. I have left work already and am enjoying endless time to nest and rest. Such a luxury, but as people keep telling me, this is the last time we will be able to relax for at least 18 years.

I seem to be one of the lucky ones... over here the glucose drink has no flavour, it just tastes like sugar water, and they tell you to bring a half lemon so that you can make it taste like lemonade. Mine just tasted like lemonade from a restaurant (they always make it way too sweet here... haha).

I won't be off on maternity leave until the weekend before I give birth, cuz I'm working as an intern, and I have another 220 hours to go before the internship is over. I'm not supposed to work nmore than 80 per month, so I have to hope I manage it before Kiddo arrives.

I was originally planning to take a 6 months to a year of mat leave, (although only the first three months would be paid), but it's looking more and more like I'll have to start looking for a job after the first three or four months...


----------



## libbyam2003

yoshy - sucks that you thought you'd get to take a long maternity leave and now you are thinking not... I never got to think I'd get longer than 3 months, so it just is what it is... I like my house and my stuff too much... have to be able to afford it!!


----------



## MumMumMum

I'm looking forward to mat leave. I have next week off and then only 17 working days left!

I've just spent 4 hours baking and icing dd1's birthday cake only for her aunts, uncles and cousins to cancel coming to her party tomorrow. With no kids for her to play with we've cancelled the whole thing. Gutted. We make sure we go to everyone else's occasions and they always let us down. Letting my girl down is too much though and I will be doing something different going forward.

I won't have my girls feel anything like this is about them.

Family eh? Or in-laws at least!


----------



## bunni84

MumMumMum said:


> I'm looking forward to mat leave. I have next week off and then only 17 working days left!
> 
> I've just spent 4 hours baking and icing dd1's birthday cake only for her aunts, uncles and cousins to cancel coming to her party tomorrow. With no kids for her to play with we've cancelled the whole thing. Gutted. We make sure we go to everyone else's occasions and they always let us down. Letting my girl down is too much though and I will be doing something different going forward.
> 
> I won't have my girls feel anything like this is about them.
> 
> Family eh? Or in-laws at least!

awww thats awful i hope shes ok? so bad they all cancelled, next time do same to them..haha or maybe not..you're the bigger better person.

yay for maternity leave

i end 10th may, wondering if its too late? i will be 34 weeks...hmm..


----------



## MumMumMum

bunni84 said:


> MumMumMum said:
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to mat leave. I have next week off and then only 17 working days left!
> 
> I've just spent 4 hours baking and icing dd1's birthday cake only for her aunts, uncles and cousins to cancel coming to her party tomorrow. With no kids for her to play with we've cancelled the whole thing. Gutted. We make sure we go to everyone else's occasions and they always let us down. Letting my girl down is too much though and I will be doing something different going forward.
> 
> I won't have my girls feel anything like this is about them.
> 
> Family eh? Or in-laws at least!
> 
> awww thats awful i hope shes ok? so bad they all cancelled, next time do same to them..haha or maybe not..you're the bigger better person.
> 
> yay for maternity leave
> 
> i end 10th may, wondering if its too late? i will be 34 weeks...hmm..Click to expand...

Thanks. The thought had crossed my mind! I'd been talking about her party and cake with her all day. I'm hoping she's forgotten in the morning. I've got to take the banners and everything down too :(

I'll be 34 weeks when I finish too. Wish it was now but better to have time after x


----------



## Lisasmith

This same thing happened to my daughter for her 7th birthday. It's one thing to let me down but to disappoint my baby.. I won't have it. 

Poor little loves :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugh that's so horrid. A lot of my family are the same. They'll either not confirm in case a better offer comes up or they'll straight up say no if their favourite footie/soccer team are playing... Because watching the match is more important.

So far only one aunt has confirmed for DSs party. There Re at least 7 who ivnore Me when i ask id theyre oming or not. The party is on Sunday. I've had to buy enough food for everyone "just in case" when I know they probably jus won't show.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

MumMumMum said:


> I'm looking forward to mat leave. I have next week off and then only 17 working days left!
> 
> I've just spent 4 hours baking and icing dd1's birthday cake only for her aunts, uncles and cousins to cancel coming to her party tomorrow. With no kids for her to play with we've cancelled the whole thing. Gutted. We make sure we go to everyone else's occasions and they always let us down. Letting my girl down is too much though and I will be doing something different going forward.
> 
> I won't have my girls feel anything like this is about them.
> 
> Family eh? Or in-laws at least!

sorry to hear this. sometimes families can hurt us without even trying and dont realize the inpack of what there actions do. even being it a 1 year old birthday and may feel that she wont notice its you that gets hurt in this. 

we have the same issue as well, we have come to the point of were we fill we are starting to do things on our own because of issues like that. since we got married my hubbies friends doent come around anymore becouse we have kids and they arent married and still in the party life style. cousins and family can be difficult and we have started trying to make friends through church and play date groups we found in our neighborhood. and start not only depending on our families anymore. we also have come to conclusion that we speak only to our families through facebook and texting and havent seen anyone. we wouldnt mind even moving away to another state becouse it wouldnt be any different and would save our kids from hurt like that.


----------



## anneliese

Has anyone started leaking yet? Yesterday I noticed I had fluid coming out but it was mostly a white color and not really clear/yellowy like I read colostrum usually is. It kind of freaked me out to be honest


----------



## bunni84

MumMumMum said:


> Thanks. The thought had crossed my mind! I'd been talking about her party and cake with her all day. I'm hoping she's forgotten in the morning. I've got to take the banners and everything down too :(
> 
> I'll be 34 weeks when I finish too. Wish it was now but better to have time after x

awwww im hope shes ok, bless her.
i wish it was now too. i just want to relax


----------



## CottlestonPie

Anneliese... I've started leaking a bit of colostrum. It started at around 18 weeks but it's not gone white yet. I think I've started losing bits of plug though but it's not bloody so it's probably nothing.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

wow plug already... i would be concerned if i had at 30 weeks. 

i havent leeked yet, as in colostrum. i hope i do soon it would make me feel better in knowing ill do fine with breastfeeding this time around. but mine normally starts either the day of birth or a week before.


----------



## Lisasmith

anneliese said:


> Has anyone started leaking yet? Yesterday I noticed I had fluid coming out but it was mostly a white color and not really clear/yellowy like I read colostrum usually is. It kind of freaked me out to be honest

Colostrum can be any colour love, please don't worry! It ranges from clear to some of the craziest shades of orange I've ever seen.


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> Anneliese... I've started leaking a bit of colostrum. It started at around 18 weeks but it's not gone white yet. I think I've started losing bits of plug though but it's not bloody so it's probably nothing.

Plug is gross lol


----------



## Lisasmith

I can't believe that in all likelihood ill have a baby in 6-8 weeks (ob has predicted birth between 35-37 weeks) completely crazy how fast time flies


----------



## Kellya009

Question ladies, how far along would you feel comfortable going on a weekend getaway? Wanted to plan one for 36 weeks but that's a long weekend, no hotels available. So looking at 37 weeks. It's 2 hrs away from home, not a long way. (For our anniversary.) Should I be ok or should I stick close to home from 37 onwards??


----------



## NDH

I'd be fine with 2 hours away.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i personally wouldnt. i actually am not walking with my class for my bachelors graduation that is set for my 37 weeks a few hrs away becouse of the what if. im just having my diploma delivered by mail.


----------



## Lisasmith

Kellya009 said:


> Question ladies, how far along would you feel comfortable going on a weekend getaway? Wanted to plan one for 36 weeks but that's a long weekend, no hotels available. So looking at 37 weeks. It's 2 hrs away from home, not a long way. (For our anniversary.) Should I be ok or should I stick close to home from 37 onwards??

I don't see the problem with it. Take your bags just in case though :)


----------



## Jellycat

If I'm honest think it depends on totally how well you are feeling in pregnancy. If you would be worrying the wholetime too then choose somewhere closer to home. I know I struggled going to a wedding at 35 weeks with JJ due to needing toilet stops, swollen ankles and generally uncomfortable etc. everyone copes differently.


----------



## MumMumMum

I wouldn't this time as I was in hospital at 36 weeks last time and had dd at 37 weeks. But last time there were no problems until 36 weeks so I may have booked something then. 

I had dd1 on Mother's Day and had organised meals out for my mum and mil. Everyone else ended up going except us! You can always plan and if baby comes early, baby comes early x


----------



## Mellie1988

Happy easter everyone! I've just demolished 2 hot cross buns with lots of butter and a Ferrero Rocher chocolate bunny, nom! Feel abit sicky now :lol: 

Kelly - We went on a caravan trip when I was 35 weeks with DS and if I'm honest I didn't enjoy it, I was really irritable, couldn't get comfy, the drive was horrendous etc... Think it took us about 3 hours to get there? I'd be inclined to give a holiday a miss after like 33 weeks? But it's how u feel I guess! I had DD to look after and entertain as well and a hotel may be different to a caravan haha 

X


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks ladies, ended up booking for 35 weeks, we'll just celebrate a bit early. I guess I will bring the hospital stuff just in case though!


----------



## ttcnewb

I have my GTT tomorrow fingers crossed I pass! Hope everyone had a lovely Easter.


----------



## rowleypolie

on mat leave- i work at home- tending kids- i have 2 of my own kids and 2 kids that come at 630 am- i have 2 more that come at 730 and then 2 part timers i only have an hour or so daily- so when the house is full i have 8 kids plus myself. i dont know how to take mat leave- actually i am thinking because this baby is due in june during summer break i will ask some 16-18 year olds to come over and just help me out for 3-4 weeks that way the parents i tend for wont find someone else

DH lost his job for 10 days or so and because he just started a new job, i dont even know if he will be able to take any pat leave. and honestly unless its paid time off we cant afford for him to take time off, i cant afford to take time off (I actually bring home more money than him) he is looking at a night job delivering pizzas- he starts saturday- so we will see how that works and if we can save up some money maybe i will take a week off


----------



## libbyam2003

Mummummum - oh man, yeah I'd be so mad if I'd arrange a party and only invited family and they all cancelled!!! How awful!! Yes, better to not plan for them to show next time and invite some little friends for your dd instead!

After hearing your guys' stories, maybe its not as big a deal that I don't have family here! Although would be nice to have them around if they came. My mom moved away recently... yet came for dd's bday... and LIVED 5 min away last year and went out of town the wknd of her 1 yr party! So yeah apparently proximity doesn't mean much to people!

Kelly - I'll be 32 weeks when we celebrate our anniversary and still not wanting to be far away from home... but it really depends on the person. I'd check with your dr! For me, sitting down for travel would be no fun... and also not really much I want to do.. walking would tire me too much, sightseeing sounds like too much work... etc. So depends on you. Course, my thinking also involved not really wanting to spend money right now... yet I would have been up to travel before dd because no kids yet.

Sweetpea - oh dear, you have your hands full even NOT prego! Sounds like you are great at handling lots of kids though! Good idea on finding help for a month.... hope you do that!!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

LIBBY i think you ment Rolly polly lol.... :)


----------



## rowleypolie

i think so too :) 

yeah i do get an idea what it would be like to have a ton of kids- and it wouldnt be that hard- but the amount of food we go through, along with paper products, and transportation issues would make it impossible for us to have that many. Although if i was born 100 years ago and my family lived on a farm I think I could have managed just fine :)


----------



## ttcnewb

GTT done now just have to wait for results. How long did everyone have to wait for their results?


----------



## Medzi

ttcnewb said:


> GTT done now just have to wait for results. How long did everyone have to wait for their results?

I got them at my following appointment. I figured they would have called sooner if they needed to...


----------



## Kellya009

They called me two days later because my test results were positive. If they don't call within 2-3 days I'd say you're in the clear!


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm soooooooooooo tired! That is all.


----------



## xxyjadexx

ttcnewb said:


> GTT done now just have to wait for results. How long did everyone have to wait for their results?

I got mine at the next appointment


----------



## MumMumMum

Lisasmith said:


> I'm soooooooooooo tired! That is all.

Me too! So glad I'm off this week, I couldn't have got up for work this morning!

We've had a stressful few days with one of our dogs. He's not himself, something is causing him pain on and off. We've been to the vet twice over the bank holiday weekend and they can't find anything wrong. It doesn't help that he perks up there like a child does at the doctors!

So I'm now stressing that we've spent unplanned money and we still have to see him not himself. My DH is moping around the house and dd gets upset that she can't cuddle him (the dog) and keeps saying to us that he is poorly. I took her out with my mum while DH went to the vet and she was crying about the doctors in the toy shop (I told her the dog was at the doctors rather than explain the vet).

It's her birthday tomorrow and I really hope he is better for the family day out we've got in mind. Everyone will cheer up then - including our other dog who wouldn't eat when the other one wasn't here. Popular little guy in our house x


----------



## libbyam2003

Sweetpea - whoops you're right! :)

Ttcnewb - I didn't hear back about gtt results. I had to ask at my next appt too.

Mummumum - oh sorry to hear about your dog!! I hope they figure out what's wrong soon!! Yes, sounds like he is a star in your household!!! Happy early birthday to your daughter!! Mine turned 2 last Friday! :)

Oh man my little guy has been moving a lot lately. To the point where I was laid up in bed after work yesterday sigh. STRONG BH and STRONG kicks/movement made for one sore mama! He's still got some strong kicks/punches today, but less sore so he must have calmed down while I slept. A little bit ago, though, he did like 4 quick punches to the same spot real fast... ouch! But I'm happy... had hiccups down low last night so looks like he's at least turned head down, whoop whoop!!


----------



## autigers55

I got my glucose test results the next day. I had to call and get them because they forgot to call me back, but everything was normal.


----------



## Mellie1988

Hey ladies hope were all well? 

31 weeks today for me, really speeding by now, if we go by history then we will have a baby in the next 7-8 weeks, exciting!!! I can't wait now, pretty much got everything ready :D 

Also got 1.5 days left in work then I'm finished for annual leave for 7 weeks then may leave starts :D yay! Been writing lists upon lists of what I plan to do before LO arrives so hopefully keeping busy will pass time faster! 

X


----------



## libbyam2003

Mellie! Yay on not working soon! I'm jealous!! What sorts of stuff do you have on your lists??

Hey is anyone having a lot more or a lot stronger BH lately?? Mine have gotten stronger and more frequent this week and its disconcerting... makes me anxious for the end because then I start thinking hmm is this real or just BH and then I think well hmm maybe I should time these etc etc... when I want to just chill and be patient!


----------



## Jadey121

Yep to the strong BH! Sometimes they take my breath away and i sit awkwardly because my bump gets so tight! They only happen now and again so im not worried


----------



## libbyam2003

Thanks Jadey! Yeah I know I had a ton of BH with my first baby, so wasn't concerned when mine picked up frequency this time... except then got to where it was more than just belly tightening like with a situp and more to where there's some slight pain also... I know what contractions feel like and obviously not there yet... but dr did say if I got dehydrated, I could get contractions. Hmm. So I am trying to drink more! I won't call the dr etc though unless the ones that hurt are more often.


----------



## Kellya009

I get alot of BH when I'm at work or have a busy day. Having a restful day seems to stop them. Not painful but uncomfortable because they feel so weird!! I do not like them at all. Yuck. 

Question: do u find if you have a busy day it tires out your baby? If I'm walking or cleaning or shopping alot during the day she seems to be alot quieter at night and early morning!


----------



## libbyam2003

I jsut read 31 weeks on baby center and it talked about BH being stronger etc, so guess I'm on track. And how the baby is about to go through a growth spurt and will be moving more... ah how my baby has been moving, ouch!

Yeah I know they say baby moves more when you aren't moving. So I notice movement most at work because I sit all day. Versus walking around apparently puts the baby to sleep? Not sure how that affects the evening after though.


----------



## Mellie1988

Libby I plan to gut each room of the house have a complete de clutter, trip to ikea for a new wardrobe (we're getting a new wardrobe so baby can have ours) sort out baby clothes, wash them and hang up/put them away, pack my hospital bag, spend a day getting final baby bits (bottles, baby monitor, nappies, changing mat, baby bath and then little things like dummies, a little set of nail clippers, baby files, car seat toy etc), spend a few days with my mum, do some batch cooking for easy meals when baby arrives....hopefully fit a few chill out days in too!


Will have a child free Monday and Tuesday each week as children will carry on going to nursery/after school club so I can get all above done :D then will have school runs and DS weds-fri, hopefully I will get everything I want to done tho! 

RE Braxton hicks, mine seem to of calmed down a little now, they were quite bad 18-28 weeks tho

X


----------



## ttcnewb

Kellya009 said:


> I get alot of BH when I'm at work or have a busy day. Having a restful day seems to stop them. Not painful but uncomfortable because they feel so weird!! I do not like them at all. Yuck.
> 
> Question: do u find if you have a busy day it tires out your baby? If I'm walking or cleaning or shopping alot during the day she seems to be alot quieter at night and early morning!

Yes Kelly I do find the baby is much quieter and some days its very unnerving! I usual have more aches and pains too on busy days!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Quick question... Any of the twin mums on here finding it quite difficult just now? The fatigue is so bad, I fell asleep for two hours earlier without even wanting to. I was just lucky that DH was home to look after DS. I'm terrified of passing out now when he's. At work.


----------



## Medzi

Hey ladies - so I had an appointment today and have been taken off work early. My blood pressure is getting quite high (it was 143/100 at the appointment) and they have already increased my medication. So now they are telling me stress-rest. Better than bed rest I guess! So I'll be finishing up some loose ends at work and going on short term disability until my maternity leave kicks in. I know I have to do what is best for Cubby but we are in the middle of a big awareness campaign (I work doing communications for a non-profit) and things were getting really exciting....but also really stressful. 

I also have to go for an ultrasound to make sure Cubby is getting enough blood flow because of the high blood pressure. They aren't too worried because I am measuring where I should and Cubby is very active and strong but they are going to monitor it. 

There is also protein in my urine... I have kidney disease and because of damage I always leak protein, so I have had running lab work every 4 weeks for the past few months and the number is slowly rising. Funny enough my creatine levels (to measure kidney function) have gotten better. Go figure!


----------



## Kellya009

Well just got back from drs appt and GD education class. My uterus is measuring 3 weeks ahead and because of GD I'm getting a growth scan at 36 weeks. Then they might induce if baby seems big. But she's head down, good girl! That means its her bum I'm feeling all the time sticking out 

GD class was embarrassing... As they were showing us the glucose meters I almost passed out. Oh lord. So embarrassing. But the nutrition part was awesome.


----------



## ttcnewb

I just found out I have gestational diabetes. I'm devastated about it. I have my appointment Tues so I have to wait a week. So no more sweet things for me. I have such a sweet tooth at the moment I don't know how I will cope.


----------



## yoshy

Oy, sorry about the GD, ttcnewb! Any chance you can help the sweet tooth by eating things like carrots or fruit of some sort? (Don't know if they're also problematic with GD or not)

As for the BH, I've found that if I do too much, I get painful ones. Like yesterday I walked from my ultrasound for about 1km, and by the time I stopped walking, I was in a lot of pain. They weren't particularly strong, but they hurt a lot. Of course, once I was able to sit down and relax for half an hour before getting a ride home with my friend, I felt miles better, and they stopped.


----------



## MumMumMum

Sorry to hear complications are developing for some ladies.

My legs have started to swell. My ankles are 1cm bigger than they have been. I'm on preeclampsia watch so it does make me nervous. I have a MW appointment tomorrow so I'll see what my BP is then. I can't believe I'm 3/4 of the way there now! Only April to grit through ans then I'm home to get ready. Lucky as the nursery is nowhere near ready and we need to get a plumber in to fix the rad and then get carpet fitted.

It's dd 1's birthday today. Make the most of your baby days - they aren't kidding when they say it goes too fast x


----------



## libbyam2003

Mellie - We've got most of the baby and mama stuff that I think we need... with MIL buying us the monitor since still using our other one for our toddler and also getting us the rock n play rocker. And I'm waiting on the bedding still. Hmm I need to track down the nail files... don't trust myself to use clippers on a newborn... a friend gave us used toys from her son, so guess I am good there. Bottles... won't need those for awhile, but will reuse ones we have along with our other baby stuff. Diapers, waiting on that to see if my work does a shower because that's about all I need (although ha of course not all I WANT). Thanks, I was trying to figure out what I might still need to do!

Oh with watching DS, you won't be bored!

I'm wondering if I can reuse the pacifiers from my daughter???

Medzi!! Oh dear I hope rest will help lower your blood pressure!! They must think it will if they're not telling you bed rest, so that's good!

Kelly - Have you felt hiccups yet? That's how I knew when mine went head down... or how I'm assuming he is now head down... won't know until my next scan I guess!

Mum - Yay for your daughter's bday! And good luck with the nursery! Since you'll have a month to get it ready, you should be good! I've had to work on mine early since I'll be working until the end, so I know I'll be too tired that last month to accomplish much of anything extra! Sorry about the swelling... did that happen with your first pregnancy too? I didn't get it until closer to the end, so I'm expecting the same this time, but I know every time can be different!


----------



## yoshy

So I finally managed to speak to my gyno this afternoon. She recommended that I do the 3 hour GTT just to be on the safe side, (my 1hr one was right on the upper border, as a reminder), so I'm going to figure out when I can go do that next week.

I also think I'm going to try and get an appointment with this new gyno who has an office much closer to where I am now than the old one (a single direct half hour bus ride from outside my house to outside his office rather than two buses or a (hour long) bus ride and fifteen minute walk).
I talked to my current one and she wished me well, and totally understood why I wanted to change. I'll miss her, but I've heard great things about this one too.


----------



## Kellya009

Just have to post my countdown here: 23 days/15 shifts left until mat leave! (Technically medical leave and then mat leave). 

Can't come soon enough, I'm in agony :(.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ttcnewb said:


> I just found out I have gestational diabetes. I'm devastated about it. I have my appointment Tues so I have to wait a week. So no more sweet things for me. I have such a sweet tooth at the moment I don't know how I will cope.

i feel ya i dont have one untill now and with the gistational now i cant have any of it. here for ya. i feel like i need real food. found the sparkling sugar free carbinated water flavered fruit drinks help with soda cravings. black cherry is simular to chery coke. 
eggs are my best friend at the moment and cucumber chicken salad. 
i have lots of easy recipies to share if you need any let me now.


----------



## bunni84

Sw33tp3a said:


> ttcnewb said:
> 
> 
> I just found out I have gestational diabetes. I'm devastated about it. I have my appointment Tues so I have to wait a week. So no more sweet things for me. I have such a sweet tooth at the moment I don't know how I will cope.
> 
> i feel ya i dont have one untill now and with the gistational now i cant have any of it. here for ya. i feel like i need real food. found the sparkling sugar free carbinated water flavered fruit drinks help with soda cravings. black cherry is simular to chery coke.
> eggs are my best friend at the moment and cucumber chicken salad.
> i have lots of easy recipies to share if you need any let me now.Click to expand...

Same here!!! But its easy to cope with. Sweeteners do help. So do the diet drinks. Eggs are definately my best friend at the moment!!


----------



## libbyam2003

Yoshy - Sounds like a good plan as far as changing drs... that was a long trip to visit your last one!

Sweetpea - Yea I JUST was drinking a black cherry carbonated water! But I am on a big carb kick past couple days... sigh... I need to cut back because I'm sure my weight is going to be affected!


----------



## rowleypolie

wow somehow playing any type of april fools joke and posting about it on this site gets you reemed up and down by every single person whos had a premie baby or loss- starting to wonder why I even post things on here- every single person i have told about my april fools joke laughed about it- why would anyone believe something so silly on april fools- and if they do its silly and they feel silly for believing it- sorry for the rant but geeez everyone is telling me how sick i am for even joking about it....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1803807-april-fools-jokes.html


----------



## Kellya009

GD girls careful with artificial sweeteners... My dietician said technically most of them are approved by the health authority for pregnancy but none of them have actually been tested in pregnancy! So she said to avoid or keep to a minimum. However I am eating a protein bar with sucralose a few times a week myself :)


----------



## Kellya009

libbyam2003 said:


> Mellie - We've got most of the baby and mama stuff that I think we need... with MIL buying us the monitor since still using our other one for our toddler and also getting us the rock n play rocker. And I'm waiting on the bedding still. Hmm I need to track down the nail files... don't trust myself to use clippers on a newborn... a friend gave us used toys from her son, so guess I am good there. Bottles... won't need those for awhile, but will reuse ones we have along with our other baby stuff. Diapers, waiting on that to see if my work does a shower because that's about all I need (although ha of course not all I WANT). Thanks, I was trying to figure out what I might still need to do!
> 
> Oh with watching DS, you won't be bored!
> 
> I'm wondering if I can reuse the pacifiers from my daughter???
> 
> Medzi!! Oh dear I hope rest will help lower your blood pressure!! They must think it will if they're not telling you bed rest, so that's good!
> 
> Kelly - Have you felt hiccups yet? That's how I knew when mine went head down... or how I'm assuming he is now head down... won't know until my next scan I guess!
> 
> Mum - Yay for your daughter's bday! And good luck with the nursery! Since you'll have a month to get it ready, you should be good! I've had to work on mine early since I'll be working until the end, so I know I'll be too tired that last month to accomplish much of anything extra! Sorry about the swelling... did that happen with your first pregnancy too? I didn't get it until closer to the end, so I'm expecting the same this time, but I know every time can be different!

Yes I have totally felt her hiccups! It's the movement I enjoy the most because it doesn't hurt me at all lol. I wonder if they can sleep through them or if they're always awake while they're hiccuping?


----------



## xxyjadexx

rowleypolie said:


> wow somehow playing any type of april fools joke and posting about it on this site gets you reemed up and down by every single person whos had a premie baby or loss- starting to wonder why I even post things on here- every single person i have told about my april fools joke laughed about it- why would anyone believe something so silly on april fools- and if they do its silly and they feel silly for believing it- sorry for the rant but geeez everyone is telling me how sick i am for even joking about it....
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1803807-april-fools-jokes.html

I wouldn't take it too personally! You obviously didn't post anything with the intention of offending people. :flower:


----------



## Lisasmith

rowleypolie said:


> wow somehow playing any type of april fools joke and posting about it on this site gets you reemed up and down by every single person whos had a premie baby or loss- starting to wonder why I even post things on here- every single person i have told about my april fools joke laughed about it- why would anyone believe something so silly on april fools- and if they do its silly and they feel silly for believing it- sorry for the rant but geeez everyone is telling me how sick i am for even joking about it....
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1803807-april-fools-jokes.html

I didn't think it was funny, I have a premmie and they come any day no matter if its April 1 or not but I certainly didn't feel the need to unleash my hormonal rage on you ;)


----------



## yoshy

Kellya009 said:


> Yes I have totally felt her hiccups! It's the movement I enjoy the most because it doesn't hurt me at all lol. I wonder if they can sleep through them or if they're always awake while they're hiccuping?

I think I read on one of my preggo apps that they aren't bothered by hiccups and can sleep through them. Might be getting mixed up though and that it only said it doesn't bother them. I may have made up the bit about sleeping through it... :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

libbyam2003 said:


> Yoshy - Sounds like a good plan as far as changing drs... that was a long trip to visit your last one!
> 
> Sweetpea - Yea I JUST was drinking a black cherry carbonated water! But I am on a big carb kick past couple days... sigh... I need to cut back because I'm sure my weight is going to be affected!

well i just had my doc appointment today lost 4 pounds in 2 weeks. the nurse like had me do it twice thinking she got it wrong. 
i think its the new diet but im doing well and dont mind still loosing. have plenty to loose. starting weight was 263 im at 238 at 27weeks


----------



## xxyjadexx

I took my little boy out yesterday for a fun day, can't believe it's our last few weeks as just me and him! We went and had a pizza and to the Beach. I'm trying to plan some special days out for us before the new baby comes!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lisasmith

xxyjadexx said:


> I took my little boy out yesterday for a fun day, can't believe it's our last few weeks as just me and him! We went and had a pizza and to the Beach. I'm trying to plan some special days out for us before the new baby comes!

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Jellycat

Jade lovely pic

Sweetpea - that's excellent news on the weight. I've been asked to weight maintain this pregnancy but unfortunately gained 13lbs at 29+5.

Having a terrible time this week JJ has had a high temp of 39+ for over a week doctor thinks tonsillitis and possible water infection. He's been up through the night, not eating, shivering at times :-(. I'm not coping well either with a cold and sleepless nights. I hate seeing him ill. Hopefully this set of antibiotics will start working soon for him.


----------



## rowleypolie

Sw33tp3a said:


> libbyam2003 said:
> 
> 
> Yoshy - Sounds like a good plan as far as changing drs... that was a long trip to visit your last one!
> 
> Sweetpea - Yea I JUST was drinking a black cherry carbonated water! But I am on a big carb kick past couple days... sigh... I need to cut back because I'm sure my weight is going to be affected!
> 
> well i just had my doc appointment today lost 4 pounds in 2 weeks. the nurse like had me do it twice thinking she got it wrong.
> i think its the new diet but im doing well and dont mind still loosing. have plenty to loose. starting weight was 263 im at 238 at 27weeksClick to expand...

i also lost weight at this last one- the doc seemed concerned though. i am much heavier than you and you have lost a pound more than me....wonder why she is giving me a hard time. 24lbs down and once baby comes she with all the waters weigh 20lbs or more so potentially i could be down 45lbs- its a great start to my weight loss journey. I plan on doing weight watchers once she comes


----------



## Sw33tp3a

rowleypolie said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> libbyam2003 said:
> 
> 
> Yoshy - Sounds like a good plan as far as changing drs... that was a long trip to visit your last one!
> 
> Sweetpea - Yea I JUST was drinking a black cherry carbonated water! But I am on a big carb kick past couple days... sigh... I need to cut back because I'm sure my weight is going to be affected!
> 
> well i just had my doc appointment today lost 4 pounds in 2 weeks. the nurse like had me do it twice thinking she got it wrong.
> i think its the new diet but im doing well and dont mind still loosing. have plenty to loose. starting weight was 263 im at 238 at 27weeksClick to expand...
> 
> i also lost weight at this last one- the doc seemed concerned though. i am much heavier than you and you have lost a pound more than me....wonder why she is giving me a hard time. 24lbs down and once baby comes she with all the waters weigh 20lbs or more so potentially i could be down 45lbs- its a great start to my weight loss journey. I plan on doing weight watchers once she comesClick to expand...

 really thats silly does she think u are like dietting or like starving your self. my doc said as long as baby is progressing and she is, that its fine it happends some times. ya when done i hope to drop to at least 200 and then go from there with more excersize and breast feeding to help. im gonna try and keep same diet for a while after baby is born which will help since i may have to see how my GD is going after. we can be weightloss after pregnancy buddies :)


----------



## MumMumMum

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well.

I got a call yesterday to go see my doc about my blood test results (just the routine second ones). An infection showed up but as I had a cold he said that would be that. I'm also anaemic so on iron tablets. They are stronger than the ones I was on in my last pregnancy so I guess I am more anaemic than then. I also saw the midwife for my normal appointment before hand. She was covering my actual midwife who I have only seen once this pregnancy (same one I had last time) and I have seen a different one all at each other appointment. I don't mind so much about that, just that I have to go through what happened last time with each one and have them be shocked and all "ooh, you didn't do it by halves then" and "let's see if we can make this one easier". Yeah, that would be nice!

Oh, and there was a 'trace' of protein this time. Joy.

I am now on weekly BP and urine checks, another midwife check at 31 weeks and I have a consultant and growth scan at 32 weeks. Good job I'm finishing at 34 weeks. My work are going to be pleased when I go back on Monday after a week off and tell them I have all these appointments before I even start my annual leave and then go on mat leave!

DH had brought up that he would like three kids. I think I am definately done after this. I'm so tired, feel like I can't give DD1 100% and financially I want to get us to a place where I can work PT instead of FT so I can be with the girls and not trying to rush around so much to get quality time with them. I don't think I could cope with two small ones, two dogs, working full time AND being pregnant!


----------



## Kellya009

I'm anemic as well... Have to take the iron plus prenatals and I've been queasy during the day because of that. I think it sucks that it doesn't start boosting levels for 4-6 weeks! I need energy now lol!

21 days/13 shifts left till mat leave :D.


----------



## Kellya009

I was just reading my what to expect for week 31. Baby is "...pedaling with little hands and feet along your uterine wall..."

That is totally what I've been feeling! I just couldn't describe it! I told DH it's like she's practicing walking in there or something :).


----------



## rowleypolie

it would be nice to have a weight loss buddy :) i cannot keep this "diet" up though- i have been eating horribly- but small small portion sizes- like for breakfast yesterday i had a donut and 1/2 a glass of milk. then for lunch a couple ritz crackers and a slice of cheese followed by an oreo, then at dinner I had fast food chicken sandwich with fries. Its a good thing I have been craving coleslaw and salad or i dont know what nutrition the poor babe would get (except through my prenatals)


----------



## MumMumMum

Kellya009 said:


> I'm anemic as well... Have to take the iron plus prenatals and I've been queasy during the day because of that. I think it sucks that it doesn't start boosting levels for 4-6 weeks! I need energy now lol!
> 
> 21 days/13 shifts left till mat leave :D.

Are they called pregnacare or something like that? The ones I had last time had prenatals. These ones are just iron. I think they might be the ones I had post-pregnancy. I remember the affects weren't nice!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

rowleypolie said:


> it would be nice to have a weight loss buddy :) i cannot keep this "diet" up though- i have been eating horribly- but small small portion sizes- like for breakfast yesterday i had a donut and 1/2 a glass of milk. then for lunch a couple ritz crackers and a slice of cheese followed by an oreo, then at dinner I had fast food chicken sandwich with fries. Its a good thing I have been craving coleslaw and salad or i dont know what nutrition the poor babe would get (except through my prenatals)

i gave in a went out to dinner last night with hubby but he suprised me with us going to a salad bar, i cheated and had some tapioca pudding though but my sugars were right on track after. :)
i missed muffins with moms at her school yesterday with my daughter becouse i couldnt eat anything there so we are gonna go to the movies insted. 
craving bad stuff but tryig to be good.
making a chicken tacos for dinner in the crock pot,, chicken brest w/ canned tomatoes and garlic with taco seasoning cook for 4 hours on high serve with whole wheat tortillas and shreadded cheeses and avacado( insted of sour cream) :) good sugar numbers after and dont fill like im deprived of real flavored foods. can have 3rds too. :)


----------



## rowleypolie

You are eating so well :) it should be easy to lose weight after baby comes if you are going to stay on track


----------



## Jellycat

I'd be up for dieting too, I did that after JJ and expect the same battle with weight this time too - I felt so low afterwards until some of the weight came off through slimming world /and daily gym exercise


----------



## xxyjadexx

Jellycat, hope JJ is feeling better!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I Deffo need to go on a strict diet once the baby arrives! Hopefully when the first few weeks are finished I will join a gym. I feel horrible at the moment! I was slim before my first pregnancy but put on a lot of weight while pregnant, when I got pregnant this time I still hadn't lost all the weight from the first time! I know my body will never be what it was but I hope to lose quite abit once baby's born!


----------



## ttcnewb

Feel like I am dieting already! I have started my diabetic diet and have lost 1kg in a couple of days! Think it was a shock to the system as I had been eating chocolate pretty much everyday! I'll be happy to lose more or at least stay the same weight for the rest of my pregnancy. I hope to lose my baby weight after baby is born as soon as I can in a healthy way so I can breast feed and function!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jellycat said:


> I'd be up for dieting too, I did that after JJ and expect the same battle with weight this time too - I felt so low afterwards until some of the weight came off through slimming world /and daily gym exercise

I remember we were in the same weight loss group last year!
Maybe we should all have a June Jitterbugs Post-baby Weight Loss group...


----------



## Mellie1988

I will be jumping on the loosing weight wagon as soon as I can once bubs arrives....I have a wedding dress to fit into a year PP :lol: plus gotta go wedding dress shopping first also so want to loose quite fast really as don't want to depress myself trying dresses on! 

I know that I can loose weight quite fast if I put my mind to it and stick to a diet so fingers crossed! 

Currently sat in work for my last ever shift :D finish at 1pm...counting down the hours :happydance: its gonna be so strange...I said to OH this morning "Right im going to work....omg thats the last time i'm gonna say that in a while!!" hehe 

x


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Nellie enjoy your last day 

Cottleston - yep we first met through the weightloss pages 

As there's a few of us I'll create a thread in June and post the link to the front of this page do we can all help each other on the battle of the bulge !


----------



## CottlestonPie

Great idea... I'm gonna have a shedload to lose!
Woop Mellie, 2 hours to go!!! :D


----------



## bunni84

so had a check up at the diabetics clinic yesterday, had a few ketones, got told to up my carbs and eat more, and drink glass of milk before bedtime, but otherwise they are happy with me. sugars are under control and had a scan to check on baby. he was head down. such detailed scan was amazing. even got shown his head..fuzzy outline - he has hair already hehe.:happydance:

i am getting more and more hungry now, so guess it will be ok to eat more as suggested!


----------



## Kellya009

I'm pretty happy because since changing my diet (aka cutting out sweets and desserts) for GD I've been holding steady, well I've gained 1 lb in 2 weeks. And before that my last gain was 8 lbs in a month. No junk has really helped me control my calories. And I'm not really hungry either. I just eat more often and smaller portions. 

I'm hoping to stay 140 or under so that when baby comes out I can be close to 130. That number doesn't make me feel so bad :). So I have 6 lbs left I can gain in the next 9 wks... Ok so I might go a bit over that's ok :)


----------



## Kellya009

bunni84 said:


> so had a check up at the diabetics clinic yesterday, had a few ketones, got told to up my carbs and eat more, and drink glass of milk before bedtime, but otherwise they are happy with me. sugars are under control and had a scan to check on baby. he was head down. such detailed scan was amazing. even got shown his head..fuzzy outline - he has hair already hehe.:happydance:
> 
> i am getting more and more hungry now, so guess it will be ok to eat more as suggested!

Bunny do you remember what the ketones in the urine mean? I have been testing every morning and getting negatives, but I can't remember what it means!


----------



## bunni84

Kellya009 said:


> Bunny do you remember what the ketones in the urine mean? I have been testing every morning and getting negatives, but I can't remember what it means!

Ketones means you're using up fat stores coz you not eating enough and fluids need to be upped too. 
So i need to up my intake of carbs and and been advised of milk before bedtime to flush them out.
No ketones is GOOD - you're doing well.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

awesome idea n the diet group for june mommies. im so there.


----------



## Jellycat

I'm making a note of my weight each week whereas with JJ I stopped at 35 weeks as didn't like what I saw. This time I want to know how much I lose immediately after baby. I think I'll not be dieting maybe first 4 weeks after baby as usually its grab what you can but then I'll be back on plan


----------



## SHAMto3

I cannot wait to lose this baby weight. Seriously, I think about it often!


----------



## CottlestonPie

My appetite has plummeted this week. I've had a slice of toast and half a chicken breast all day and I had to force myself to eat that much. If only I was trying to lose weight now!


----------



## Jellycat

Cittlestonpie your stomach must be getting cramped alot sooner than us singletons. I remember my appetite dwindling the last couple of weeks with JJ.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my appetite isnt really here either even though i think of what to eat constantly but when i get to eat u now before and after testing sugars, i barely can eat. 
im the same for after baby is born eat when and what i can untill everything is settled.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah everything is definitely cramped! Pretty sure Ernie has gone from transverse to head down so his bum is squashing my stomach. I've also had a tummy sickness bug which has made me severely dehydrated which is making my heartburn and reflux so much worse which means I'm avoiding most foods. Think it'll just be bread/toast again tomorrow (and for the forseeable) until I can get some dioralyte and it starts working.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hope u feel better hun


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks hun... Got people coming round to keep hubby and DS eentertained tomorrow so I can rest, woop!
Might actually make a start on the hospital bags... Maybe.


----------



## Lisasmith

Nothing worse than a virus like that while pregnant, poor love :( 

Given that this is our 4th baby I don't really want baby gifts but I've asked close friends and family to drop in some meals so I don't have to cook much in the first weeks. Some people have looked at me as if I have two heads lol.. Do you think it's a strange request?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think that's a great idea! DH and I have already prepared approx 3 weeks of crockpot meals and frozen them so all I have to do is get one out each morning and dish up each evening. So much easier than cooking every night and buying all the ingredients worked out much cheaper than our usual food shop (and they're probably healthier too).


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> I think that's a great idea! DH and I have already prepared approx 3 weeks of crockpot meals and frozen them so all I have to do is get one out each morning and dish up each evening. So much easier than cooking every night and buying all the ingredients worked out much cheaper than our usual food shop (and they're probably healthier too).

That's what I thought too :) I just know ill appreciate that much much more than any pretty baby gift


----------



## Jellycat

Should mention frozen meals as I was thinking we need to stock up. My issue is we only freeze mince based meals - chilli, spag Bol, lasagne and cottage pie. What meals do you guys do and how do you recook them?


----------



## Kellya009

Jelly I would think casseroles work the best, don't have many other ideas to what you've just mentioned!


----------



## Medzi

you can get a really awesome cookbook called Not Your Mother's Make-Ahead and Freeze Cookbook. There are tons of yummy recipes, plus it comes with grocery lists and step-by-step plans on making tons of meals at once so you don't waste time. I have made 25 meals in less than 5 hours. I would recommend it! Fix, Freeze, Feast is also a good one.


----------



## Kellya009

I am giddy with happiness after 3 days of really good blood sugar readings. I think my dietician will be proud when I see her again on Tuesday :). GD can't take me down!!


----------



## Mellie1988

I used to make curry to freeze aswell, chicken or beef .

X


----------



## ttcnewb

Is anyone suffering with calf cramps at night?


----------



## Mellie1988

Yep me :cry: they're awful, along with really restless legs too...can never get comfy and end up pacing round the house trying to get rid of it 

X


----------



## yoshy

ttcnewb said:


> Is anyone suffering with calf cramps at night?

Less at night... more first thing in the morning. Happened to me this morning.

And on another topic, I passed my 3 hour GTT!!!! :D


----------



## Kendi

ttcnewb said:


> Is anyone suffering with calf cramps at night?

Yees me, not funny!


----------



## ttcnewb

Last night I took a magnesium and potassium supplement before bed last night and no cramps!! Congrates Yoshy !


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Yoshy great news.

I don't seem to get it so much this time around I do get restless legs though where I just can't get comfortable.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats yoshy!


----------



## libbyam2003

Speaking of the freezer meals... how do you store them in the freezer? Same pan you'd cook the casserole in? Covered with plastic? Foil?


----------



## yoshy

When I make food to freeze I generally either store it in plastic baggies (I have biodegradable ones), or I store it in tupperware (or that kind of thing) containers.

The baggies are particularly good for individual portions of things like soup, sauces, chicken, fish, etc.

If you're a fish fan, you can also prepare fish in individual portions, and freeze it before it's cooked. Then when you want to eat it, you just pop the bag in a bowl of lukewarm water half an hour before you want to cook it, then pop it straight from the bag onto a baking tray or into a frying pan, and it comes out great.


----------



## libbyam2003

Do you ever prep casseroles to bake later? I tried doing that... cover with foil, then stuffed pan in freezer bag (tight fit), but still got freezer burn grr. So seemed like a wasted effort.


----------



## yoshy

I've never tried prepping casseroles to bake later... Most of what I freeze is precooked leftovers.

You could try prepping the individual layers, wrapping each layer in foil then a freezer bag, and then laying them flat one on top of the other to store in the freezer, and just assemble them before baking. That might help prevent the freezer burn.


----------



## Jellycat

For our freezer I buy the aluminium foils with cardboard lids that you write what it is and date made. Get 5 in a pack however for things like lasagne I prefer to put into a big tupperware box and transfer to a baking dish covered in foul when wanting to cook.

Tesco have the Pyrex offer at the moment collect the vouchers and you can transfer straight from freezer to oven do looking at getting a couple of these soon


----------



## Jadey121

Ive been preparing meals to freeze too. Ive been putting them in containers i bought from asda.
So far ive made slow cooked beef in sauce. 
Soups / lasagne and cottage pie.


----------



## yoshy

Awesome sidenote to the prefreezing stuff... in the area where we used to live, all our friends always get together after someone gives birth, and arrange for meals to be provided for the first two or three weeks after a new baby arrives. It's an amazing custom, and I'm kinda hoping there's something similar where we've moved to (although worst case scenario, we can have my in-laws bring us food... they live down the street now... hehe).


----------



## smiffy85

Gosh you ladies are so organised!


----------



## tashalina

Hi Ladies, omg iv not been on here for so long!! think I missed the whole of 2nd tri!! 
Loving the idea of preparing a load of meals that was something I wished I had done last time when I had my DD.

I have a glucose tolerance test on friday so will find out if I need to join the club of watching what I eat :wacko:

Hope you are all doing ok and I will try to get on here a bit more now to keep up with whats going on lol :)


----------



## SHAMto3

I'm freaking out. I've been getting these weird ******* movements from baby, almost feels like he's shivering. They don't last long. Happen once or twice per day. Anyone else feel this?


----------



## tashalina

SHAMto3 said:


> I'm freaking out. I've been getting these weird ******* movements from baby, almost feels like he's shivering. They don't last long. Happen once or twice per day. Anyone else feel this?

Yep I get this all the time, and remember getting it with my DD too, I thought she was having a fit or something but apparently its all normal :thumbup: x


----------



## ttcnewb

Anyone losing bits of there mucus plug? I wiped and found very small amount of old blood stained jelly/ snot like discharge.


----------



## yoshy

Not yet in my case, but I've heard it's normal at this stage, and that small bits can come out and it'll still replenish itself before the whole thing comes out.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've been losing bits for a couple of weeks but not huge amounts at a time so its probably all grown back now. 

I just nearly passed out in my doctors... That was fun! My GP wrote a letter for DH to give to his work explaining that I have mobility issues and can't stand for long periods (spd and dizzy/faint episodes)... But to get the letter I had to stand at reception for ages while the secretaries had a chat amongst themselves. By the time I got seen to I was a panting hot sweaty mess. Very embarrassing!


----------



## libbyam2003

CottlestonPie - Oh dear!!! So sorry that happened!!! So will the letter mean DH can be home some to help out then??


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah he's got work from home privileges for 2 days a week from now until babies are 3 months old... Should help a bit!
Hospital called for my spd physio too. I'm booked in for 8am tomorrow. Hope it helps some!


----------



## libbyam2003

Oh ok that will help! And good luck at your appt!


----------



## Lisasmith

My physio discharged me because there is nothing more they can do to help :( 

Losing bits of plug can be perfectly normal BUT make mention of it to your care provider and if you get any contractions, increased pressure etc don't hesitate to get it checked out


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay 32 weeks today! The weeks are starting to go by slower for me now :-( probably a good thing since I have so much to do!


----------



## Medzi

Feeling the same jade!


----------



## Kellya009

I feel as if I've been 30 weeks forever! Looking forward to: 33 weeks being done work, 36 weeks growth scan and then a weekend away with hubs.


----------



## tashalina

Lisasmith said:


> My physio discharged me because there is nothing more they can do to help :(
> 
> Losing bits of plug can be perfectly normal BUT make mention of it to your care provider and if you get any contractions, increased pressure etc don't hesitate to get it checked out

Iv been having physio through out my pregnancy for a bad back, and she has discharged me too with excercises to do at home because she cant help any more either :( They are just hoping once baby is here my back will improve if not ill have to go back to my gp for a further referral.


----------



## ttcnewb

I'm off today on sick leave due to back/rib pain. I'm a district nurse in and out of a car for work and it was so painful with spasms each time I got in and out or just moving it took my breath away. I was lucky I had a student with me to do the work for me and that we didn't have a full list of patients. so I finished work early and by the time I walk to may car and got in it to go home I was in tears. I have 6 more weeks until I'm on mat leave. I feel like my body is letting me down, if it wasn't for this pain I would be fine! :(


----------



## Kellya009

Work is getting so hard. I feel like crying at the end of every shift. 2 weeks and I go on medical leave. Can't wait to be done here.


----------



## ttcnewb

Feel your pain just didn't realise it would be this hard this early!


----------



## Kellya009

I think it's harder when you have a physical job too. Traveling or lifting, using your body, etc. just gets so hard and painful. And physically exhausting!! I think if I had a desk job, I'd be mentally exhausted I'm sure but I'd be staying on till 38 or 39 weeks. With my job that's just not possible!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I really feel for those still at work! I worked until 37 weeks in my last pregnancy as a KG teacher I was so tired at the end of each day! But at least when your busy time flies!


----------



## Medzi

I have a desk job and have been taken off work early due to stress. Not as physically exhausting for sure, but mentally exhausting and just crazy stressful. I think it depends on the type - I was in public relations so it was go go go go go all of the time.


----------



## Kellya009

So my blood sugar numbers when I met with my dietician were really good, she told me to branch out and try other foods and see how they affect me. So I have been. And my numbers have been so bad lol!

So far I've figured out, no bananas, granola bars, hamburgers, or cold cereal for me!

Hopefully a few high readings aren't affecting baby too much :(


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Kellya009 said:


> So my blood sugar numbers when I met with my dietician were really good, she told me to branch out and try other foods and see how they affect me. So I have been. And my numbers have been so bad lol!
> 
> So far I've figured out, no bananas, granola bars, hamburgers, or cold cereal for me!
> 
> Hopefully a few high readings aren't affecting baby too much :(

i have the same issue but i can have hamburgers( no ketchup-thats were the sugars are and it has to be whole wheat bread) or lettuce wrapped around as the bun. very good. 

you can have pasta that is whole wheat, and brown rice instead of white.
those are the changes iv learned has helped me not fill as deprived.


----------



## tashalina

I had my GTT today so might be coming to you ladies for tips if the result comes back positive. xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

if u add cinniman to a sliced diced apple warm for 20-30 sec in microwave, taste like a apple pie with no bad sugars. late night treat


----------



## rowleypolie

Thinking about getting the car seat installed, I do daycare and I can use it with one of my kids until baby is born. Then I will have to wash it and add the infant pieces back on. Seems like time is going fast. I hope this keeps going until she is born


----------



## xxyjadexx

I remember someone mentioned calf cramps, I had one last night and I nearly cried! I had to jump out of bed and walk it off :-( my muscle hurt all day today!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

dont they suck. i have been drinking more water and eating some bananas to try and get some more potassium.


----------



## Kellya009

I just got our travel system for baby :D. It was $400 but Georgie's Nan (my mum) covered $300 of that, thanks mum!!

https://www.maxi-cosi.com/ca-en/products/gear/piazzo/piazzo-travel-system/features.aspx

It was such a hard decision and the one thing I'm not happy with is that it can't convert for multiple kids. But we'll cross that bridge in a couple years I guess when #2 comes along. Other than that it's perfect for what we need :)


----------



## Kendi

getting there


----------



## libbyam2003

Hey guys.. not sure if it was me or not that mentioned the calf cramp, but yeah definitely dealing with them! Had one couple nights back and STILL sore from it and limping! But yeah I had them with my other pregnancy and it wasn't very often so maybe will be like that this time.

Had a slight scare over the wknd... BH ramped up and called OB who said to go to ER.. but with my lo sleeping, I asked when I NEEDED to go.. can't really just go at the drop of a hat now, ya know? So he said when they're 5 min apart and they never got that close consistently. Anyway, guess I should pack my hospital bag and get ready because ya never know!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Libby hope they dont get that close for ya but i understand thinking to start the bag packing. i have to wait till my baby shower to pack anything for our little one and my self which isnt till 36 weeks is cutting it close im sure. :)
proubly should try and do some in like zip lock ready to grab in case into any bag.


----------



## rowleypolie

Wow Libby! Hope it all goes well. We still have a few weeks till that little one should be doing that!


----------



## Lisasmith

I had my last baby at 32 weeks 3 days Libby. Rest up honey


----------



## Medzi

Goodness, my Cubby is already big! :) I had an ultrasound today and they estimated Cubby already weighs almost 5 pounds! But I have read that can be way off - but my mom had big babies so you never know. It is actually exciting news because with my blood pressure and kidney disease, usually there are growth issues and smaller babies so they say my disease doesn't seem to be affecting Cubby at all. I have a few more ultrasounds coming up just to keep monitoring blood flow because of my blood pressure. It will be interesting to see what they say about weight in the next few weeks.

Libby - hope those ease up and you keep baby cooking a bit more! Rest, rest!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I had my mw appointment yesterday and everything seemed good, she said I must maintain my weight from now rather than put any more on :-D in the first tri I could barely eat and now foods all I think about! She also said my iron was low and say to include some iron rich food into my diet and she will do bloods next time to see if there is any improvement  Had 'trace' in my urine test, does anyone know if that refers to protein, I asked the mw about it and she just brushed it off as normal but as I was induced in my last pregnancy due to high bp and pre eclampsia symptoms I feel worried lol.
I have started sorting a few bits out for my hospital bag, think I will get it all washed this week and get my last few bits. I was in hospital 9 nights last time due to a very long induction so think I will pack for two nights then maybe put a few extras in another bag just in case, so if I need more its all there at home for DH to bring in.


----------



## Kellya009

Medzi from what I've been reading the weight estimates from ultrasounds are really inaccurate! Everyone with experience seems to say that baby comes out weighing less than what the ultrasound estimated. 

I'm having a growth scan at 36 weeks though, and might be induced based on that estimate so we'll see how true that is!


----------



## Medzi

Kellya009 said:


> Medzi from what I've been reading the weight estimates from ultrasounds are really inaccurate! Everyone with experience seems to say that baby comes out weighing less than what the ultrasound estimated.
> 
> I'm having a growth scan at 36 weeks though, and might be induced based on that estimate so we'll see how true that is!

Yeah, I have read that too, which is why I'm really curious to see what they estimate in a few weeks. You'll have to keep me posted on yours!


----------



## Kendi

libbyam2003 said:


> Hey guys.. not sure if it was me or not that mentioned the calf cramp, but yeah definitely dealing with them! Had one couple nights back and STILL sore from it and limping! But yeah I had them with my other pregnancy and it wasn't very often so maybe will be like that this time.
> 
> Had a slight scare over the wknd... BH ramped up and called OB who said to go to ER.. but with my lo sleeping, I asked when I NEEDED to go.. can't really just go at the drop of a hat now, ya know? So he said when they're 5 min apart and they never got that close consistently. Anyway, guess I should pack my hospital bag and get ready because ya never know!

Hey, my doc that the calf cramps are an indication that one i slow on calcium, she put be on suppliments......so if you can, you may consider taking calcium suppliments.


----------



## rowleypolie

I am exhausted!!! I went to bed last night at 730 pm because my days are so busy. I woke up at 10 to mop the floor and do the dishes, then back to bed at 1130. My 2 year old woke up around midnight and the cried about every 15 minutes until 2 am, so I was running back and forth to comfort her. I work at home doing daycare for 6 other children and so I never get a break! Wishing I could start maternity leave, lol. I am taking "off" June 7th and going to start up again June 24th (with assistance for a few weeks) just feeling drained!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have a growth scan next week and at around 33-35 weeks. curious as to if she is still a week ahead or if she is further than that. i hope if i stay busy the time will go by faster. i had 8 and 9 pnd babies so i wouldn't be surprised if they say she is already 5-6 pnds.


----------



## Kellya009

Sw33tp3a said:


> i have a growth scan next week and at around 33-35 weeks. curious as to if she is still a week ahead or if she is further than that. i hope if i stay busy the time will go by faster. i had 8 and 9 pnd babies so i wouldn't be surprised if they say she is already 5-6 pnds.

Did you manage to push that 9 pounder out or was it a c section?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

both vaginal... they told me the day before he was gonna be only 7 pnds.. so when he was comming out all i can hear is the nurses yelling he's bigger he's Bigger... i tore alot he was almost 10pnds. this is why we have to go by my babies measure ments this time if she hits the 6pnd 7 pnd mark like near week 37 doc said he will be inducing so there wont be any complications.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

so i may possibly only have 7 weeks left till she is here


----------



## Lisasmith

My best friend pushed out a 12lb baby in a 2 hour labour &#10084; 

Rowley I hope you get some rest soon love. 

I am loving the fact that its school holidays here. I can just rest at home with the kids


----------



## CottlestonPie

Resting with the kids sounds glorious! Wish my 2 year old understood that! 

I had my 32 week scan yesterday. Both the twins are now breech, twin 1 is also back to back and his estimated weight is 4lb 9oz. Twin 2 is estimated 4lb. 
So according to their guess, I have 8lb 9oz of baby in my belly. My son was only 7lb 1oz when born meaning I'm now more heavily pregnant than I have ever been lol


----------



## Jellycat

Libby hope you are feeling ok

Medzi - be interstitial to see what they say at your next scan. JJ was estimated 8lb 10oz and at 12 days overdue weighed 8lb 13oz so were fairly accurate but if he was on time would of obviously been lighter.

Sweetpea - wow possibly 7 weeks! I keep think 8 wks to due date possible 10! :-0 then I think how can I cope another 10 weeks.

I've bought the majority of stuff for my hospital bag do think I will pack majority of that this weekend. Getting nervous I had more things organised this time when carrying JJ and will be SIDS law I'm assuming I'll go 2 weeks overdue and jelly2 will come early.

First day of swollen ankles and calfs today too due to hitter weather and sitting in meetings all day :-(. Look like elephant trunks


----------



## sumday3

@Cottlestone I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling :s

@ jelly stay hopeful dear maybe babe will come on time or a week or two early :) and I lol'd at the elephant trunks, I've been calling mine that for bout 4 weeks now I really miss my ankles and knees hehe!

I had a growth scan today measured 3 weeks bigger last 2 weeks, baby estimates at 5lb 1 oz. She felt fairly confident with that measurement said if she's off she wouldn't put her any less than 4lb 8, ughhh doctor congratulated us on a toddler when he went over scan results- she will be medical induction for my bp at 38 but I suspect I will probably go before that, time will tell I guess! 

Hope everyone's getting on well it's getting so close now ladies! I still have no bag packed yet either seems to overwhelming atm lol


----------



## Jellycat

Sumday if baby is big at least they will induce you 38 weeks isn't long!


----------



## Lisasmith

We are expecting delivery between 34-37 weeks so really that's 2-5 weeks  
I'm hoping to go until 37-38 but still, time is flying!


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> Resting with the kids sounds glorious! Wish my 2 year old understood that!
> 
> I had my 32 week scan yesterday. Both the twins are now breech, twin 1 is also back to back and his estimated weight is 4lb 9oz. Twin 2 is estimated 4lb.
> So according to their guess, I have 8lb 9oz of baby in my belly. My son was only 7lb 1oz when born meaning I'm now more heavily pregnant than I have ever been lol

My kids are 8, 7 and 4.5 so they kinda understand that mummy needs to sit down a whole lot. I remember being pregnant with a two and three year old though, it's tough I can't imagine being pregnant with twins


----------



## CottlestonPie

He's quite an independent little fella so although it's tiring it's usually bearable. Especially as he still has quite long naps. I've got another D&V bug today though so its a bit tough this morning!


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> He's quite an independent little fella so although it's tiring it's usually bearable. Especially as he still has quite long naps. I've got another D&V bug today though so its a bit tough this morning!

Oh you poor love, how gross!


----------



## sumday3

Oh mercy you poor thing feel better soon

@lisa its not long it seems like forever but I guess it's really not fingers cx you make it safely to term weeks


----------



## MumMumMum

Hope everyone is doing well.

I've had a tough week with dd. She got a sickness bug and was in hospital with dehydration. I was so worried about her. She's never been so ill. She's better now and has even learnt her sister's name. Looking forward to seeing them together.

I only have one more full week at work and my growth scan is tues so we get to see the baby again. Hopefully she is head down (the midwives can't be sure at the moment, but they think she is).

So far my bp has behaved - it should come down when i'm done dealing with crap at work!


----------



## Lisasmith

sumday3 said:


> Oh mercy you poor thing feel better soon
> 
> @lisa its not long it seems like forever but I guess it's really not fingers cx you make it safely to term weeks

Thank you :)


----------



## Lisasmith

MumMumMum said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I've had a tough week with dd. She got a sickness bug and was in hospital with dehydration. I was so worried about her. She's never been so ill. She's better now and has even learnt her sister's name. Looking forward to seeing them together.
> 
> I only have one more full week at work and my growth scan is tues so we get to see the baby again. Hopefully she is head down (the midwives can't be sure at the moment, but they think she is).
> 
> So far my bp has behaved - it should come down when i'm done dealing with crap at work!

Glad your daughter is better, there is nothing worse than having them in hospital!


----------



## Kellya009

Poor photo but my mobile is all finished! Ended up costing around $30 for me to make rather than buy an $80 one from etsy that I wanted. I'm so pleased with how it turned out!! Now to hang it in the nursery (hubby's job)!

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/kellya009/9A925A77-C9E1-417D-AE7D-2E7658F73FE0-424-00000037C4F6B59D_zps9583c770.jpg


----------



## Medzi

Awesome - good job!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Kelly that's lovely - love the colours mixed together

Mummummum - hope your little one is better now, it's horrible when they are I'll and nothing you does help

Cottleston - hope the d & v passes quickly maybe it's not a bug a d it's your hormones making you ill?

Lisa - are you organised now then as arrival maybe be imminent?

Afm had mw yesterday who says I'm measuring big and she now thinks baby has moved to transverse from head down. Going to wait to see what my growth scan says in 2 weeks but I'm nervous they will induce early if baby is measuring big."


----------



## CottlestonPie

How were you measured hun? Fundal height isn't particularly accurate so I wouldn't worry too much x

My sickness stuff has passed again. I'm starting to wonder if it's my body having clearouts because it's ready to evict the nearly 9lb of baby it's carrying but the twinnies obviously aren't ready yet- they've claimed squatters rights!


----------



## yoshy

I had an appointment this morning with my new gyno and he's great!
He took all my history and gave me a new updated chart, he did a scan to see how Kiddo's doing, and boy oh boy has he grown!
At the growth scan I had at 28 weeks he was measuring around 1.2kg, now, two weeks later, he's measuring 1.9kg already!
Doc said his head and abdomen are measuring around a week ahead. I'm at 30w5d, kiddo's measuring almost 32w!
So I guess my lack of appetite isn't effecting Kiddo too much :)

I'm being really bad today though... I didn't have time for breakfast, and so far, lunch is packet tomato soup and some pretzels, cuz that's all I have in the office. Oh well, I'll just have to make sure I eat properly at dinner time.


----------



## libbyam2003

Thanks guys... seems like although I am super tired during the week from working, I am better off because sitting more versus out doing stuff with my lo. Don't have anything planned this weekend, though, so should be calm... but yeah looks like my BH will be more frequent from now on. I get them from hauling myself into the car or picking something up, etc. Guess I am just more prone to them than some people.

I was taking prilosec for heartburn then stopped because I read it was a Category C. Hmm. So then I got a bad case of hb last night and now not sure what to do. May go back to tums even though also Cat C... or Pepcid if it'll work.

Jade - Oh man on having to stop gaining weight!! That sounds hard! I gained 2 pounds since Friday and have been stressing about that...

And yep my baby was predicted to be bigger last time... so taking it with a grain of salt this time. Although the dr was accurate in that my first baby WAS bigger than average.

Kelly - I am getting a growth scan near the end, also... ah, big babies!

Kendi! Thanks! That is a good excuse for me to eat more icecream! Ranch dressing! Cheese! Ha. 

Rowley - Ugh sorry about the sleep issues! 

Sweetpea - Hmm yeah I induced at 39 weeks and had am 8 lb 6 ouncer. Dr is saying it might happen again, as far as having a big baby... but I really don't want to induce... I keep hearing pitocin contractions can be so much more painful... and also would love to experience the natural way as far as going through some labor at home and getting an idea of what its like normally... I also was cut at delivery in order not to tear...

Jelly - Yeah I was more organized last time too!! I almost had the nursery done and now I've decided I want to change it all, haha. So back to not being ready... and yeah bag not packed! And yeah I keep my feet propped up on my computer at work... I got swollen last time but closer to the end... wish I could predict when it'd happen this time!

Sumday - Wow on the baby size!! At least you're going early so won't be gaining all the way until 40 weeks!

Mum - So sorry about your lo! That sounds so scary and awful!!! Glad she recovered and is better now! Jealous of your growth scan being so soon! Hope you get to stop work soon for BP!

Yoshy - Oh wow measuring ahead! Maybe that'll mean you have the baby sooner! And yeah when I am a slack eater during the day, I make up for it later! Or if I eat tons of veggies etc early, I eat bad later, ha!


----------



## yoshy

libbyam2003 said:


> Yoshy - Oh wow measuring ahead! Maybe that'll mean you have the baby sooner! And yeah when I am a slack eater during the day, I make up for it later! Or if I eat tons of veggies etc early, I eat bad later, ha!

Haha, I've been saying since I found out my due date that I thought I was going to be a week early! Here's hoping I was right ;)


----------



## Kellya009

Ok I just have to vent here. I go to a clinic with multiple drs and today I got the one that I really don't like for my appt. 

I had a bunch of questions and she just makes you feel like an idiot the way she answers. Just like, one word answers with no explanation. Helpful. 

And I need a medical note to go on medical leave, because my job is getting physically very difficult for me to do, and she wouldn't give one to me! Apparently an agonizing back pain and my belly getting in the way of giving massages and getting tons of BH during massages isn't enough of a legit reason for medical leave. 

Well I talked to the nurse and she made sure she booked me in with a different dr next time and said I'll for sure get a note then. I could tell she doesn't like the dr I had today either. 

It's so frustrating in a first time pregnancy to be treated like this. I definitely won't be going back there for #2.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Whaaaat? Surely someone in her position should be more sympathetic... Especially as you're on your feet a lot, it's kind of a given that at this stage you're going to be uncomfortable. Fingers crossed you get what you need at your next appointment.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

some docs are not in the field becouse they like it anymore and need to find something else to do or just retire. i had several like that in the past. hope you get the form u need on next visit hun.


----------



## Lisasmith

Yup, I'm all organised. After having a preemie last time I got my stuff together early this time


----------



## MumMumMum

Hope hou get it sortex at your next appojntment Kelly.

I've got nearly everything for the hospital bag now. Going to wash it all today and pack this weekend. I went in at 36 weeks last time and had (luckily) already packed most of it. With all the close monitoring this time I want to be ready in case I go in even earlier. Hoping not though!

Is it starting to feel like it's getting close to d day and going through labour? All of a sudden (mqybe because i'm almost done at work) it feels very soon!


----------



## mummySS

Hello girls! Just wondering if I could join ya? I had subscribed to the July group ages ago but got hopelessly behind on my posts, and now it turns out my baby's actually coming in June so I thought it would be more appropriate to join here. 

A bit about me - my name's Simmy, I am due on 28th of June and already have a little 21mth old boy, Leo, who is my world :) I'm 33 and live and work in London. Married to my hubby Paul for 5 years. I've had a difficult pregnancy, been signed off work sick with severe hyperemesis. I'm feeling a lot better now and am now working partly from home. 

Would be thrilled to get to know you all... 

x


----------



## yoshy

mummySS said:


> Hello girls! Just wondering if I could join ya? I had subscribed to the July group ages ago but got hopelessly behind on my posts, and now it turns out my baby's actually coming in June so I thought it would be more appropriate to join here.
> 
> A bit about me - my name's Simmy, I am due on 28th of June and already have a little 21mth old boy, Leo, who is my world :) I'm 33 and live and work in London. Married to my hubby Paul for 5 years. I've had a difficult pregnancy, been signed off work sick with severe hyperemesis. I'm feeling a lot better now and am now working partly from home.
> 
> Would be thrilled to get to know you all...
> 
> x

Hi Simmy! Welcome!
Sorry to hear you've been suffering from hyperemesis... it sounds awful!

You're in the home stretch though! :)


----------



## libbyam2003

Hey Simmy! Nice to have you join us! Sorry you have had so many issues though, ugh. Sounds like it has been a rough pregnancy for you. So you're feeling better now? Yay!

Kelly - Oh man yea what a worthless dr!!! Wish you could get a second opinion now... because are you appts still 2 weeks apart? Too long grr!

Ok you girls talking about having babies early will hopefully get my butt in gear... I will try to pack this weekend! I have plans to paint a wall in the nursery after work today if I have time... deciding it needed a change... and then changing some other stuff too... I'm too focused on the stuff that won't matter for ages! He won't even sleep in there for the first 6 months!


----------



## mummySS

Thanks yoshy and libby! Yup, feeling a lot better now but I suspect that's cos i'm still on my anti-sickness tablets, if i gave up maybe i'd still be chundering everywhere! ;)

Oh goodness... nurseries... I am soooo far behind and so disorganised. We are moving Leo out of his room which will become the baby's room, but I need to decide on a theme for Leo's new room... Gotta be something BOY! e.g. pirates, robots, sailors, cars, airplanes, diggers, outerspace, etc etc. Just need to make a decision and go for it!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

mummySS said:


> Hello girls! Just wondering if I could join ya? I had subscribed to the July group ages ago but got hopelessly behind on my posts, and now it turns out my baby's actually coming in June so I thought it would be more appropriate to join here.
> 
> A bit about me - my name's Simmy, I am due on 28th of June and already have a little 21mth old boy, Leo, who is my world :) I'm 33 and live and work in London. Married to my hubby Paul for 5 years. I've had a difficult pregnancy, been signed off work sick with severe hyperemesis. I'm feeling a lot better now and am now working partly from home.
> 
> Would be thrilled to get to know you all...
> 
> x

welcome to the group// :)


----------



## Jellycat

MummySS - welcome to the group, I've added you to the front page. Limpetsmum has been suffering similar to you - it's dreadful. We're you bad with your son?

Kelly - your doctor sounds an absolute nightmare hope you get your sick note soon :hugs:

We are not doing much for the nursery decoration wise especially as team yellow we are just keeping the same theme stuff as with JJ. We've moved JJ into his new room which he loves as its more space and cars everywhere.


----------



## Tiffylove

Can I join. Due June 24th!


----------



## yoshy

Welcome Tiffy!
You're due a day after me!


----------



## MumMumMum

Welcome to the new ladies!

I have seven days left in work, so looking forward to not dealing with the stress. It's been crazy busy and I have a feeling i'll be going just as it gets really tough. With dd and the time i'm already there I can't do extra hours in the week and I think it's becoming an issue with management.

I've bought the last bits for baby today and the washing is now on so in the morning I can tumble dry it and then get it packed in the hospital bag. My stuff is already in apart from towels and spare clothes. I'll put them in nearer the time. I don't have enough that fits me to be able to pack stuff away already!

DH is working on the nursery tomorrow and hopefully next weekend we can get the paint on the walls. I'm going to finish sorting our room out ready for the cot and nursing chair to go in. I know i'll feel more prepared when that's done and I can get things like the moses basket eeady too.

How's everyone else feeling? Ready?


----------



## Jellycat

Tiffylove welcome I've added you to the front sheet

Mummummum - I feel very disorganised this time where I'm
Not sure what I still need to buy or do. Hoping when I finish work I'll start having more of a plan what I need to do. Thinks its more difficult when not buying new stuff instead sorting out clothes and items that you already have.


----------



## Kellya009

Jelly I can see how that would be confusing! Like what do you have and not have? When it's your first you know you just don't have anything at all! Plus baby brain clouds it all too lol :)

I need diapers and bottles and my nursing stuff. The nursery should be done in a few days... And have to figure out baby's coming home outfit... Should it be a onesie with a sleeper on top? And those little mittens so they don't scratch themselves? I have no idea what babies wear.


----------



## CottlestonPie

So today my feet have become like the feet of the people in Wall-E. Sooo painful.


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for all the welcomes and thanks for adding me to the front page jellycat :)

Welcome tiffy!

Mumumum you sound very organised, putting me to shame! Not long to go now til the end of work, i'm counting the days...

Jelly i know what you mean, i have loads of random bits, some unisex stuff left over from my son, loads of newborn toys and moses basket to wash. It's def more confusing when you have bits and bobs of everything... 

Kelly - going home outfit is totally up to you, the cuter the better in my opinion! The mittens are a good idea as they do tend to scratch themselves, although with our babies being due in the summer they may just get a bit hot...


----------



## Lisasmith

This kid of mine loves my bump &#10084;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Medzi

Welcome ladies!! :)

Lisasmith - love that photo!

Here is a picture of my cutie from my ultrasound I had on Monday. I have to go every 2 weeks now just to check blood flow due to my blood pressure. Just love looking at that cute little face! Not sure if it looks more like a boy or girl though! Not much longer!
 



Attached Files:







photo-18.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lisasmith

Medzi said:


> Welcome ladies!! :)
> 
> Lisasmith - love that photo!
> 
> Here is a picture of my cutie from my ultrasound I had on Monday. I have to go every 2 weeks now just to check blood flow due to my blood pressure. Just love looking at that cute little face! Not sure if it looks more like a boy or girl though! Not much longer!

Thanks :) look at those chubby cheeks!!! I can't wait until my 34 week scan


----------



## MumMumMum

Def harder when reusing old bits. I had enough of feeing disorganised today and got all the toweks, bedding and clothes uo to three months, emptied it on the lounge floor and went through it. I feel better for it.

Still have the whole nursery left to do to keep me occupied!


----------



## irvine12

hey just an update.was due 15th june but baby Archie arrived 9th april weighing 3.7.hes doing ok hes such a wee fighter.still cant believe he came almost 10 weeks too soon xx


----------



## ttcnewb

Congratulations Irvine! Glad to hear he is doing well hope you are too. Must have been a fright with him coming so early! Best wishes


----------



## Lisasmith

irvine12 said:


> hey just an update.was due 15th june but baby Archie arrived 9th april weighing 3.7.hes doing ok hes such a wee fighter.still cant believe he came almost 10 weeks too soon xx

It's so scary when they do that to us! My last bub was preemie. Sending lots of love and support to you guys x


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Irvine! Glad he is doing well :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations Irvine, x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats Irvine


----------



## yoshy

irvine12 said:


> hey just an update.was due 15th june but baby Archie arrived 9th april weighing 3.7.hes doing ok hes such a wee fighter.still cant believe he came almost 10 weeks too soon xx

Congrats! Hope he keeps getting stronger and stronger and that he's able to come home soon!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow, congratulations Irvine! Hope he's home soon and you are all doing well x

I had my 33 week consultant appointment today. Both babies are fine and big but don't have much room to move now so will likely stay breech. I've been booked in for a c section at the end of may... Eek!


----------



## Jadey121

wow congrats irvine!

So happy right now as ive just passed me driving test! Yayyyy!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Irvine on Baby Archie, hope he is able to come home with you soon :hugs:, keep us updated on how he is doing and how you are feeling too :flowers:

Congrats on passing your test Jadey

Cottleston - Naughty Ernie and Bert for not turning but great they are both a good weight, do you feel slightly relieved knowing you have a date now as you really have been suffering carying the twins ?


----------



## CottlestonPie

It is kind of a relief knowing I'm almost there but also kind of surreal having a final date as I never had that with Toby. 
I said to the consultant that I thought itd be the week before, rather than waiting til I'm in my 38th week because I can't imagine another 5 weeks. My feet are balloons already!

They'll probably come of their own accord before that date anyway...


----------



## libbyam2003

Loving all the pictures!!

Congrats Irvine!!! Wow yes that was early! Glad to hear he is okay!

Cottleston - Oh May babies! Well good to have it planned at least! But yeah maybe they will come even sooner on their own. :)

Congrats Jadey on passing the test, woot woot!

Mum - I packed my bag too! And same problem... I couldn't pack completely because need the clothes now! I packed some shirts for post baby that I won't miss, but no bottoms. I figure if we leave in a hurry and forget, I'll at least have whatever bottoms I go to the hospital in! And yeah will need to throw in a toothbrush, hair brush, makeup, etc. But wanted to make sure I at least had baby outfits for going home, some bras, toiletries for shower etc...

And our nursery is pretty much done! Just waiting on bedding and some pictures my mom is making. DH moved spare bed out this weekend and I painted and moved things around. I'm finally liking it so don't THINK I'll decide to change things again, haha.

We have a small pack of diapers so we're ok at first if we don't manage to buy more in time. Not planning on needing bottles, but I guess I should plan for worst case! And need new pacifiers. I packed a halo sleep sack and a sleeper in newborn and 0-3 months. No onesies because out hospital has baby shirts. Oh and 2 hats with matching mittens, but our hospital has hats too. I still need socks. I had packed a super cute going home outfit for my dd and then ended up having her wear pjs for comfort. So going that route this time and skipping fancy.


----------



## MumMumMum

Congrats Irvine. Hope he continues to do well and you don't have to wait too long to bring him home.

Really looking forward to our scan tomorrow. Will be last time we see baby before she's here. We didn't get offered pics last time so hoping for a nice tech tomorrow who does. Hopefully we'll be pre-e clear too and then I won't need to go back to the hospital until she's on her way.


Hoping for an energy boost tonight to get more of the house straight. Right now I just want to go to sleep!


----------



## Medzi

Good luck tomorrow MumMumMum! I know what you mean about energy boost. I woke up this morning around 10. Had breakfast, washed my hair, and then had a nap until noon. Ugh. I feel exhausted today!


----------



## Jellycat

Medzi that sounds like my perfect day . I find I'm having long sleeps at weekends for catching up with needed sleep during the week, can't wait to finish work now I've truly had enough


----------



## Kellya009

My house is a mess and I need to do my grocery shopping but I'm not even dressed yet. It's noon. Oh dear.


----------



## Kellya009

Well I managed to make myself look decent and get the grocery shopping done... Now I'm ready for nap!!


----------



## mummySS

Congratulations Irvine, wow an april baby so exciting! That's a really good weight considering bubs was early. Hope you're both doing well x

Kelly/medzi - sounds like my days, although i have to wake up mega early for my LO who was up at 5am (YES, 5am!!) this morning. But I dropped him off at my mum's and had a nice 2 hour nap which compensated nicely :haha:

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Mumumum - what's the scan for?

Libby well done on finishing the nursery - can we see pics??

Cottleston - congrats on having a date, i can't imagine how uncomfortable it must be carrying twins. credit to you!


----------



## libbyam2003

Mum- Enjoy your scan today!

And yeah I'll post pics of the nursery soon. Bedding is supposed to arrive later this week so will do it after that. Would really like to find a bookcase... there's one I like made by Ikea that only $69 but then after shipping its $299!! Ugh!


----------



## sumday3

Libbyam- we got a Amazon prime membership have used it to buy big pieces small pieces just about everything and stockpiled diapers everything with prime is free 2 day shipping! Have a look at it it might be something of use to you! I have been really impressed!!!


----------



## libbyam2003

Sumday, I have Amazon Prime too and love it!! Yeah I looked on there and didn't see something comparable... I'm wanting the style thats open on the top shelf for like a lamp etc. The Hensvik Cabinet with shelf unit from Ikea is exactly the style!


----------



## Phantom710

Popped in and saw that you all have 3 babies already?! Holy crap!

Congrats :) <3


----------



## MumMumMum

Scan wemt well. Baby measures at 4lb 2. It's not always accurate but dd1 was 5lb 13 when she was born at 37 weeks so looks like this baby will be bigger. Hopwfully that's a sign that pre-e is staying away. No protein and good bp too so really have my fingers crossed that it will stay that way now.

I've been discharged from the consultant. I asked if this meant I was now less likely to get it again. They said no. Not really sure what the point in monitoring me to 32 weeks is when it qas identified at 36 weeks last time but there you go! I'll keep making my wedkly bp and urine checks myself at the doctors so I know what's going on at least.

Count down for mat leave is on. Tomorrow is my last wednesday!

Jealous of all the finished nurseries. Mine is nowhere near ready and I just want it done! We have someone coming to look at the rad next week though and then we can get the carpet!


----------



## libbyam2003

Yeah odd for them to stop monitoring right before you get to where you might develop it! Glad to hear you think things will go smoother this time!

You will have time to work on your nursery on mat leave! That will be nice! Those with more done might be like me and working till the end. I know I won't use the nursery for ages, but yeah nice to have it done before the birth at least... too busy after that! :)


----------



## MumMumMum

libbyam2003 said:


> Yeah odd for them to stop monitoring right before you get to where you might develop it! Glad to hear you think things will go smoother this time!
> 
> You will have time to work on your nursery on mat leave! That will be nice! Those with more done might be like me and working till the end. I know I won't use the nursery for ages, but yeah nice to have it done before the birth at least... too busy after that! :)

We won't need it straight away either but i'm impatient to have it done! I"ve had it planned since our bfp. Hopefully we can finish it in time.


----------



## libbyam2003

Blah! Work is stressful to the max today! I got a bunch of stuff piled on my and I totally freaked out and ever since then I've had BH galore... bump is so sore now and feels like I'm doing a constant situp, ouch!! Working hard to get this stuff done... it'll have to get done by Apr 30 one way or another... so MAy will be a nice breather! Come on, May!


----------



## mummySS

Come on May indeed! Sorry work is so stressful libby, it sucks that they pile work on you - and clearly it's having a physical impact on you which is sad... Oh and the hensvik cabinet looks really good (just did a quick google as i'm also looking for a bookshelf - thanks!). 

Mumumum, glad the scan went well and baby's measuring right - so weird that they discharged you now! 

So our nanny resigned today, we already told her that we wouldn't need her come July, but we REALLY need her before then! So I am a bit peeved that she's already found another job, and she only needs to give one week;s notice, grrr... Anyway I called Leo's nursery and luckily they have avaiability on weds and thurs mornings so i'll just have to look after him in the afternoon and catch up with work in the evenings... Such bad timing as i am really struggling to chase after him at the moment!


----------



## SHAMto3

So crampy today :( anyone else still getting cramps??


----------



## Jcliff

wow june babies born already? I hope they are all healthy! 8 more weeks for me!


----------



## ttcnewb

My doctor has pulled the pin on work. I had planned on staying until just over 36 weeks but I have had really bad back and rib pain that spasms. It stops me in my tracks and brings tears to my eyes. Was getting worse with work and my patients were more concerned about me than themselves. After my father inlaw had a serious car accident and having to go to a specialised hospital an hr and half away. I knew I wasn't going to be able to rest as much on my days off and with all the walking in and out of the hospital and car travel it was time to be sensible. It was such a relief handing in the sick certificate and not much later my father inlaw is at home! Very lucky man to be alive and walking.

Is anyone finding their BH getting more frequent and more intense? I feel like my tummy is constantly hard. When my OB was measuring and feeling my tummy it was really sore.


----------



## Jellycat

Libby know exactly how you are feeling I'm counting down the days left at work - I'm most certainly not slowing down.

Mummyss - how annoying your nanny has left ! On one weeks notice too :-(. We've booked JJ full time at nursery until end of June so we are covered when I go into labour at day times.

Shamto3 - totally feeling uncomfortable today have since the weekend my bump feels stretched and huge, can't get comfy, pelvis is dire, waddle when I walk, puffy ankles in the heat - really not sure how baby can possibly grow for another 9 weeks in here. I'm not going to be able to do anything for myself.


----------



## Medzi

I don't think I've had any BHs! But I don't really know what they feel like. Sometimes my tummy feels hard when I touch it but I don't feel it.

I also ended up at the hospital today :( By blood pressure has been so high so I called and they told me to go in. When I got there my BP was 157/107. They hooked me up to a non stress test for about an hour with BP readings every 10 mins. Cubby is super happy and looked great. My BP went down while I was there but still a bit high. So they upped my meds from 90mg to 120mg, I have lab work tomorrow to check protein (with me, it is hard because I have kidney disease so always leak some protein), I have to start calling in my BP readings, ultrasound on Monday, and go back in on Tuesday. If I get a diastolic reading of over 100 twice in a row they want me to go to L&D. I'm feeling ok though - I just have to rest more and relax... Hopefully pre-e stays away!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

had my scan today baby was 133 hbp and she is 15.9 inches long. she is weighing 3.8 pounds also. so happy she is healthy cant wait to see her in 8 weeks.


----------



## Kellya009

Aw I have to wait till 36 weeks for my growth scan!! 22 more days till we see bubs and how much she weighs! I haven't gained any weight in a month though now.... Hopefully she still is even if mum isn't!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow can't believe we have June babies being born already!
Its 5 weeks today until my planned c section date. I get a feeling it's going to draaaag.


----------



## libbyam2003

Ttcnewb - Sorry you are dealing with those pains! But glad you can rest some now. And, yes, BH galore these days and they hurt and make my bump sore! Hard to tell that they are BH now versus contractions. It&#8217;s confusing!

Mummy - oh man what bad timing with the nanny leaving! Good that you can move around your schedule but yeah I find myself leaving my dd at daycare longer and longer after work because getting harder! But makes me feel bad to do that sigh!

Sham - I had real low back and bump pains for a few hours this morning starting at 315 am... crampy feeling that kept me awake. Not sure what it is!

Medzi - Do you feel different when your BP is high? I see a lot of people on here saying high BP and mine is always fine at the dr but not even sure how I'd know if it wasn&#8217;t on a regular day?

Sweetpea - yay for your scan! I get another one at some point and I can't wait! 

Kelly, yah I think I have mine at 36 weeks probably too for growth check! I want it to hurry up and be time!


----------



## tashalina

I really should make more effort to come on here there is so much to catch up with lol...

Wow June babies born already, hope they are doing ok :)

Reading about all of you being so organised makes me realise how much iv got to sort out haha. I agree its difficult with 2nd or 3rd etc coz I still have some stuff from last time that I can use again but i dont really know what. Think I need to have a proper sort out!!! 

I have been suffering this week with pelvic pain, not sure if its spd/pgp kicking in, im struggling to walk without it hurthing and its embarassing to have to have to tell my 2 year old DD to slow down so I can keep up haha. 

I have MW on friday and then finally got a consultant appoinment on monday for my bmi (a bit late now but when I finally saw my proper mw at 8 weeks she said I should have been referred ages ago!!) 

I have been getting more BH too recently, didnt have them in my previous pregnancies so its an unusual feeling for me lol. Hoping that will mean my body will be very efficient in labour :rofl:


Glad to be in single figures for count down weeks as of tomorrow ill only have 9 weeks left :) Im sure that will fly by x


----------



## Medzi

libby - no, I usually don't feel any different. :( But some signs are headache, dizziness, seeing spots, some chest pain... those are what they always ask me about at the doctor, but honestly, I haven't really had any, except maybe dizziness but nothing even that bad. Then they ask about swelling, but I think that is more of a pre-e symptom and not just blood pressure. I have a monitor at home so that is how I check it throughout the day. This morning I felt fine but it was high when I checked (154/92)...


----------



## Lisasmith

Besides irvine who else has had bubs?


----------



## tag74

Lisasmith said:


> Besides irvine who else has had bubs?

One of our BnB members had twins around 27 weeks I believe. One passed away. :( One is doing well.

Hope all is well Miss Lisa. :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

oh noes :(


----------



## Lisasmith

tag74 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Besides irvine who else has had bubs?
> 
> One of our BnB members had twins around 27 weeks I believe. One passed away. :( One is doing well.
> 
> Hope all is well Miss Lisa. :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh shit :( that's just awful. I must have missed the post! 

I'm doing ok, doing my best to keep this cheeky monkey in my belly for a few more weeks yet


----------



## Jadey121

Had my mifwife appointment yesterday and i have to go back in a week as my BP was on the higher end at 140/80. Usually its around 110/60 so dont know whats up there! 

Im getting the feeling like my waters are buldging from me but the midwife said baby isnt even in my pelvis so not sure why im feeling like they are going to pop! She just said if they go just get to hospital straight away. Hopefully they dont go just yet its too early! My waters went twice with my previous pregnancies and i had the same feeling of pressure but least i was term with both pregnancies when they did go!


----------



## Lisasmith

Jadey121 said:


> Had my mifwife appointment yesterday and i have to go back in a week as my BP was on the higher end at 140/80. Usually its around 110/60 so dont know whats up there!
> 
> Im getting the feeling like my waters are buldging from me but the midwife said baby isnt even in my pelvis so not sure why im feeling like they are going to pop! She just said if they go just get to hospital straight away. Hopefully they dont go just yet its too early! My waters went twice with my previous pregnancies and i had the same feeling of pressure but least i was term with both pregnancies when they did go!

Your bub is probably pushing his little fist against your cervix. Mine does it all the time


----------



## Kellya009

Hey girls I know some of you are doing EPO and RLT but I wanted to tell you what I'm doing... 

https://www.aroundthecirclemidwifery.com/client-handouts/Homeopathic-for-easy-birth.pdf

I know a few girls who have used this and had very short and successful labours! Don't know if they do homeopathy in the UK. 

Honestly I'm so skeptical about it but I don't think it's a coincidence the amount of women I've known who have taken them and had very easy births. So I'm giving them a try... We'll see!!


----------



## ttcnewb

Is anyone taking or planning on taking raspberry leaf tea? Or has anyone used this before and how did you think it helped with your labour and after?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've been advised against using it this time because a) its not ideal for multiples and b) I'm having a c section,,, but I took RLT and EPO in my Pregnancy with DS and I still think that the EPO helped with me going into labour naturally at 39+3 and the RLT helped shorten the length of my labour (6hrs from my water breaking to actually holding bubs) and I think the RLT also helped my uterus shrink back after. If I could I'd take it again this time.


----------



## rowleypolie

When did your doc start having you go for appointments every week? Mine wants me to start on may 7, every week till bubs is here.... I can't believe how fast time is going!


----------



## Kellya009

Starting at 30 I'm every two weeks. Don't know when I'll be starting every week. I have to pay 4$ Parking every time I go, it sucks.


----------



## tag74

rowleypolie said:


> When did your doc start having you go for appointments every week? Mine wants me to start on may 7, every week till bubs is here.... I can't believe how fast time is going!

Every week starting May 8th!!! Crazy isn't it??


----------



## MumMumMum

My midwife app are every 3 weeks now. I see the nurse at the doctors the weeks between the mw. That's for pre-e watch though rather than normal. I've had those since 20 weeks.

Two days left at work! So looking forward to no commute and time with dd1 - who seems to be dropping her day time nap. I was planning to nap then too!


----------



## Medzi

I think at 36 weeks they will start seeing me weekly... I go every 2 weeks right now.


----------



## libbyam2003

Thanks Medzi for the bp info! I get dizzy and vision blurs sometimes and I see stars. But every time I have my bp checked, its fine. So I guess also just regular prego symptoms. Yeah I read swelling can be a pre-e sign... so they check bp and protein in urine to double check for it. 

When do you start taking RLT if you do that route? I'd be interested in a shorter labor!

I'm thinking I start going weekly at 36 weeks? May 8 or 9, I forget. That'll be my next appt in 2 weeks.

Mum - oh enjoy the mat leave!!!!!

DH told me this morning if I wanted to start taking half days (I'd mentioned thinking about it)... he said I can do that whenever, we have the money and can figure it out! I'd been saving up, thinking we didn't have the money... so wasn't buying much etc for myself. Yay. So I told him ok I had been thinking half days starting at 38 weeks. Now its looking more likely!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow even high risk only has one appointment every 4 weeks around here usually. 
I've got no appointments next week but then midwife the week after, scan 3rd week, consultant 4th week and c section 5 weeks from now. Scary!


----------



## Medzi

You're welcome :) I am beyond frustrated right now. My BP just isn't going down so I am on moderate bed rest now. I feel fine so it is hard to lay around being quiet... Luckily still no swelling and my lab work is still ok. 

If you do have those symptoms keep an eye on it! BP can go up very fast.


----------



## Jellycat

I'm 3 weeks down to 2 weeks at 38 weeks.

Rlt start drinking 1 cup a day from 32 weeks and gradually build up to 3 cups a day by 38 38 weeks. EPO shouldn't be started until 36 weeks orally and than vaginally from 38 weeks. Only used rlt last time but hope to do both this time


----------



## CottlestonPie

Medzi, I hope your BP levels off and doesn't develop into anything more serious. 

Im gutted I can't use RLT this time. My uterus shrunk right back with no pain last time and I put it down to using that stuff.


----------



## Medzi

Do you think I could try RLT? I might have to be induced early so not sure if it is something I should try - but when you say your uterus shrunk back it sounds so tempting to try!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think the general consensus is that if you are having (or are at high risk for) c section, you shouldn't use it.. But if your planning on a vaginal birth it'll help with contractions and help your uterus afterwards. So if you're planning vaginal I don't see why it'd be a problem!

(I hate saying things like this because I'm not in any way medically trained lol but that's my opinion of it anyway!)


----------



## Medzi

Vaginal is the plan! I hope not a c-section but I am high risk so it is a possibility...

I'll look into it more! Thanks! :)


----------



## Jellycat

Medzi you could always check with your mw just to make sure they would be happy with you taking it. First pregnancy didn't start drinking it until about 36 weeks onwards one cup a day.


----------



## Mellie1988

Hey all hope your all well, haven't been on this thread in ages :blush: sorry! Joined the fb group and seemed to have forgotten all about here! 

Not much to report here really, almost 35 weeks now time is going so fast!! I've been hit by the dreaded sausage fingers last night, had to take my engagement ring off :( boooh....feel naked without it, keep thinking I've lost it! Hopefully will be able to get it back on soon after birth! 

Washed and put away all little mans clothes last week, I can't stop going into his wardrobe and re arranging it all :cloud9: also packed the little mans hospital bag .... Going to get the rest of my bits for labour bag on monday and will pack that some time next week! So exciting :D 

How's everyone else doing, everyone organised? 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh and RLT wise, I'm currently taking 1 a day, gonna up that to 2 from 36 weeks then 3 a day from 37 weeks.... Will start taking EPO at 36 weeks 

X


----------



## tashalina

Saw mw on friday and all is good, got consultant on monday for high bmi, hoping I'll have the one appointmnt and he will refer me back for MW care as my previous 2 pregnancies and labours have been normal. Still on every 3 weeks for MW at the moment, not sure when it will become more frequent. 

I hadnt even thought about RLT or capsules, might look into that now :)

Found out DH will be working away for a week at 38 weeks so he will be at least 5 hours away in good traffic...quite nervous about that!!!

Mellie, I am soooo not organised, really should pull my finger out lol :)


----------



## Medzi

Hopefully nothing happens while your DH is gone! Mine is away next week - and I wouldn't be nervous if it weren't for my high BP. I don't want to end up in the hospital and he not be here or something... He will be a short plane ride away but still enough to make me feel a little bit of stress. This is his third trip this month! Luckily next week is it until August. 

Mellie - getting there :) Not much left to do now!


----------



## Kellya009

So Normally my little princess is very active in the mornings when I'm laying in bed, and right after breakfast as well. But yesterday she barely moved at all during those times... So I tried to do my kick counting and she wasn't responding at all.

So called the mat ward and they said come in for a non stress test. So I went, and as soon as I sat down on the bed she started going crazy and didn't stop doing flips for the whole test. Her heart rate was actually high because she was moving so much, so the nurse was a little worried and got the dr to come look at her printout. He said it looked 'beautiful' and 'perfefct' and I had nothing to worry about.

But they were so kind and didn't make me feel dumb at all for calling in being worried. I feel so much better after what the dr said to me! And since Tomorrow is my last day of work, I'm feeling pretty worry free at the moment :). Can't wait for our little princess to arrive!!

Where do I get RLT? And what are the risks with it?


----------



## Kellya009

Also, GAH I hate GD!!! All I want right now is like 10 donuts. So bad!


----------



## bunni84

At 32 weeks suddenly finding new stretch marks daily and they itch think im making spots appear...i dont think its OC as only itchy belly. Might need to go docs rule out PUPPs. Itches at night n scratch in my sleep..im not harming baby by itching am i!!
Are new daily stretch marks feasible?!


----------



## bunni84

Kellya009 said:


> Also, GAH I hate GD!!! All I want right now is like 10 donuts. So bad!

I know how you feel...all i want is milkshakes and icecream :( not long to go till we can again...


----------



## CottlestonPie

Has anyone else been getting serious nipple issues? The slightest cool breeze and they're AGONY for like an hour. I was pg through winter last time and don't remember it being this bad!


----------



## Mellie1988

I've had a few shooting pains in my nipples the past few days - ouch!! 

X


----------



## yoshy

CottlestonPie said:


> Has anyone else been getting serious nipple issues? The slightest cool breeze and they're AGONY for like an hour. I was pg through winter last time and don't remember it being this bad!

Yup, I've had this too... I've been braless for as much as possible of the last four days...


----------



## Medzi

Not me :( I haven't had any issues. My boobs haven't grown, not sore, no leaking. Nipple have gotten a bit darker though. I had reduction surgery about 5 years ago and a risk was not being able to breastfeed and not seeing any changes is making me wonder if I will be able to or not... Maybe once baby is born that will all change.


----------



## Jadey121

Medzi said:


> Not me :( I haven't had any issues. My boobs haven't grown, not sore, no leaking. Nipple have gotten a bit darker though. I had reduction surgery about 5 years ago and a risk was not being able to breastfeed and not seeing any changes is making me wonder if I will be able to or not... Maybe once baby is born that will all change.

in my two previous pregnancies i have never had any boob issues. I didnt even leak at all! However i still breastfed and all was good  Even this time around my boobs are fine they dont hurt/leak but my nipples have gone darker xx


----------



## MumMumMum

Barely any boob changes here either. I'm sure there were more last time. Dd didn't get the hang of feeding and in the end I had to give up trying and ff. She got to 5lb 4 and was about to be admitted to hospital if I didn't admit defeat and just ff. I beat myswlf up for ovee a year about it.

I'm hoping for a more straight forward birth this time and hopefully it will work out. Fingers crossed!

On a happier note, dd1 and I went shopping today for the last baby bits and when we came home the nursery is coming on well. Should get the colour on the walls next weekend and we'll try and order carpet on saturday too. So pleased it might actually be finished before she's here!

Two more days at work too - can't wait to be home!


----------



## Medzi

Glad to hear of no boob changes but still producing some milk! My mom couldn't breastfeed any of us (5 kids) but my sister had no issues with her 3. I guess we will see. If it doesn't happen, it doesn't, but it would be nice if it does :)


----------



## ttcnewb

Ok Im waking up in the early hours in the morning starving! I have been getting up and having a large glass of milk and trying to go back to sleep anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Medzi

I am always starving!! :)


----------



## Kellya009

I get so hungry around 5 or 6 but I think that's part of GD? Not sure though. Sometimes I get up with hubby and have a bite to eat but usually too tired and lazy and just force myself back to sleep :)

On my lunch break at work right now, it's my LAST shift!! Woohoo me and DH are going to have a date to celebrate tonight :). One more step closer to baby!!


----------



## ttcnewb

Congratulations Kelly! Feels so good not having to worry about work! Even without working my aches and pains are still hanging around so I feel like I have done the right thing leaving early.


----------



## NDH

35 weeks yesterday, time has flown! I have a breech baby still and my weekly appointments start next week.

Oh and I've been drinking a cup of RRLT daily since 23 weeks when my tea arrived (I can't find any conclusive evidence to support not drinking it prior to 30 weeks with the exception 
Perhaps of first tri. But others who swear by a cup a day even when not pregnant). I upped it to two a day at 32 weeks but my bladder won't let me increase it again :haha: and I haven't shopped for capsules so hoping 2 a day til the end will be enough.


----------



## yoshy

So I discovered that one of my favorite fruit teas that we have at home has raspberry leaves as one of the ingredients. Anyone know what the concentration is that you're supposed to have for it to do any good?
I made iced tea out of it, and it's amazing (it's also got raspberries, blackberries, elderberries (different from elderflower which I know can be problematic), hibiscus and rosehip, and a couple of other things I don't remember, all of which are generally fine for pregnancy).
I'm wondering if it might be enough to give the positive effects of RLT. If not, I have to find out where I can get RLT here.


----------



## Mellie1988

Im always hungry, ive just had breakfast and im already thinking of what to eat next!! :haha: 

No leaky boobs etc here either with this pg or previous pg and I fed both my other two for around about 4 months each :flower: can't wait to feed this little one :cloud9: hoping to do it for 6 months + this time! Although I did have a comment from my auntie the other day, she said ooh were going out for my birthday in September are you coming, so I said yeah but I probably won't drink much....to which I got called boring and that I don't need to feed him for that long, he can go on formula....erhhhh hello my baby and I will feed him for as long as I like haha :shock: 

Anywayyyy, very excited today :D first I'm going to see my friend as she has some more baby clothes and I watching her son whilst she goes to have her coil taken out so she can start TTC, exciting!!! Then I'm going to Mothercare with my mum to get final baby bits :D yaaay! Might have to sneak a trip to a cafe somewhere for tea and cake hehe! Not spent a day with my mum in a longgg time as she normally works in the week so I'm looking forward to uninterrupted conversation :lol:. 

Hope everyone is doing ok and has a nice day! 

X


----------



## yoshy

My best friend said something to me the other week about how babies don't need to be exclusively breastfed for so long, and that starting solids at 6 months is plenty, and that it's not necessary to continue to breasfeed exclusively after 3-4 months.
She didn't mean anything by it, and I just let it pass, but it kinda bugged me. I mean, yeah, she has three wonderful kids, and she starts them on formula after the first 3-4 months, and then solids by 6 months, and there's nothing wrong with that, but there's also nothing wrong with wanting to breastfeed for as long as possible, and letting them start on solids when they're ready.

I have another close friend who also has three adorable boys, and her three were all breastfed as long as they wanted. The youngest was exclusively breastfed until 9 months (mainly because he just wasn't interested in solids).
I probably won't be able to BF exclusively once I find a job (which will probably be after 4/5 months), but I plan on continuing as long as I can...

(sorry for the rant, I'm just sick of our friends/family telling us what to do with our kids before they're even born!)


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm feeling really guilty and selfish for not 100% considering breast feeding. 
I had issues bfing ds1 and gave up because I was concerned about him not getting anything from me (he had latching problems and I have nipples that go flat and I had NO support from the hospital or hv) and I wound up getting depressed over it

This time around I am already feeling low about not having a vaginal birth and so I have decided not to attempt bf because of how I felt last time. If I fail again, I'm not sure I could cope. Not to mention cluster feeding twins while also managing a toddler would be exhausting. 

But anyway I told this to the hospital (the same one who offered no support before) and they were really quite judgmental. They have facilities for formula feeding (sterilisers etc) but when I explained that I wanted to put some pre-made bottles in their milk fridge as I was having a c section and didn't want to stand around waiting for the steriliser or whatever, they said no, as that would encourage formula feeding so instead I have to make up the bottles as I go. 
This has made me terrified of the first night. I'll be stuck in bed post-surgery with a catheter in and when the twins wake up for feeds they will have to wait 15 minutes for me to sterilise bottles, warm up a carton and get help with lifting them onto me. I haven't even decided if I should feed simultaneously or one after the other and now I'm worrying about everything else and feeling really guilty just because they'd prefer if I tandem breasted.

Bah. 
Sorry. Rant over!


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm feeling really guilty and selfish for not 100% considering breast feeding.
> I had issues bfing ds1 and gave up because I was concerned about him not getting anything from me (he had latching problems and I have nipples that go flat and I had NO support from the hospital or hv) and I wound up getting depressed over it
> 
> This time around I am already feeling low about not having a vaginal birth and so I have decided not to attempt bf because of how I felt last time. If I fail again, I'm not sure I could cope. Not to mention cluster feeding twins while also managing a toddler would be exhausting.
> 
> But anyway I told this to the hospital (the same one who offered no support before) and they were really quite judgmental. They have facilities for formula feeding (sterilisers etc) but when I explained that I wanted to put some pre-made bottles in their milk fridge as I was having a c section and didn't want to stand around waiting for the steriliser or whatever, they said no, as that would encourage formula feeding so instead I have to make up the bottles as I go.
> This has made me terrified of the first night. I'll be stuck in bed post-surgery with a catheter in and when the twins wake up for feeds they will have to wait 15 minutes for me to sterilise bottles, warm up a carton and get help with lifting them onto me. I haven't even decided if I should feed simultaneously or one after the other and now I'm worrying about everything else and feeling really guilty just because they'd prefer if I tandem breasted.
> 
> Bah.
> Sorry. Rant over!

You poor love :( that's really unfair


----------



## yoshy

Lisasmith said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling really guilty and selfish for not 100% considering breast feeding.
> I had issues bfing ds1 and gave up because I was concerned about him not getting anything from me (he had latching problems and I have nipples that go flat and I had NO support from the hospital or hv) and I wound up getting depressed over it
> 
> This time around I am already feeling low about not having a vaginal birth and so I have decided not to attempt bf because of how I felt last time. If I fail again, I'm not sure I could cope. Not to mention cluster feeding twins while also managing a toddler would be exhausting.
> 
> But anyway I told this to the hospital (the same one who offered no support before) and they were really quite judgmental. They have facilities for formula feeding (sterilisers etc) but when I explained that I wanted to put some pre-made bottles in their milk fridge as I was having a c section and didn't want to stand around waiting for the steriliser or whatever, they said no, as that would encourage formula feeding so instead I have to make up the bottles as I go.
> This has made me terrified of the first night. I'll be stuck in bed post-surgery with a catheter in and when the twins wake up for feeds they will have to wait 15 minutes for me to sterilise bottles, warm up a carton and get help with lifting them onto me. I haven't even decided if I should feed simultaneously or one after the other and now I'm worrying about everything else and feeling really guilty just because they'd prefer if I tandem breasted.
> 
> Bah.
> Sorry. Rant over!
> 
> You poor love :( that's really unfairClick to expand...

Agreed, that's completely unfair. It's one thing to encourage breastfeeding whenever possible, but that policy is guaranteed to rile up anyone who for whatever reason doesn't want to or can't breastfeed.
I'm so sick of this double standard. Why can't everyone just accept that either way it's the mum's decision and both options should be equally accepted!?
I hate that women who formula feed have it implied that they're not good enough, and women who breastfeed get told "oh, well you don't really need to do it for more than a couple of months". Either way, it's not a question of what you need. It's a question of what you're comfortable with and what YOU personally feel is best for your own child!!

Sorry, rant over too.


----------



## xxyjadexx

I breasted my little boy until a few weeks ago, we only stopped because the milk seemed to dry up! It's the hardest thing I have ever done and I know I would never have managed it without the help of the breast feeding clinic at my hospital, my mum is also a midwife and helped me out a lot! I really feel for ladies who don't get the help they need in the beginning, it's not easy and combined with sleep deprivation and a crying baby it's easy to feel like you have failed! I exclusively breasted until six months as Little one refused to drink from a bottle when I tried pumping :-(


----------



## rowleypolie

Of course the breast feeding topics a big one, both on this forum and in your personal lives. Everyone you meet is going to ask questions and maybe even judge your parenting decisions. But this is true with everything. My Dd never understood how to use a bottle and at 4 months I got super sick and needed to do some tests and drink barium. Everyone told me I must not know what I am doing and that she would take the bottle if that was her only option... She starved for 48 hours until I could bf her again. So with my second child I ebf about 2 times a day just in case... Then everyone put their 2 cents in about that. People think they can give you advice even when you aren't asking and most the time it's only to point out what you are doing wrong and never how great you are doing. I would love to be a lactation consultant to show people that not everyone who breasted their babies for 12+ month is going to make them feel guilty for their decision to bottle feed... It isn't for everyone, but it was a wonderful thing for me


----------



## libbyam2003

Kelly - I want doughnuts all the time now sigh! But really not something I should eat... no benefit at all! I get low blood sugar, so eating one just makes me have to eat something ELSE. Pointless! Gah! And congrats on being done with work!

I've switched to some lined, loose sports type bras. No support and doesn't do anything to make my chest look good... but like a second skin so its much more comfy! And I don't seem to grow much with pregnancy... but was still able to nurse my first, so assuming all is well for #2 also. I do leak colostrum if I apply pressure though, same as with first pregnancy. 

I am torn about bfing. I really want to do it for at least 6 months. Lasted till 7 months with dd before I gave up because not producing enough and letdown issues with pumping. But it was so hard on me, pumping and such while working full time. Supply issues galore. Emotional toll it took being isolated so often to bf. And DH not having to help at all with nighttime feeds was also isolating and hard on our relationship. Sigh!

Cottleston - Wow its amazing how much judgment we get and lack of support for our choices! Sigh! I'm sorry your hospital is making it harder on you!! I hope it ends up being easier than you think... the nurses etc need to give you confidence because twins is a big endeavor and you need support!


----------



## Kendi

getting more tired now...the countdown is real...had my baby shower yesterday, it was amazing, girlfriends are the best thing that ever happened:)


----------



## Jellycat

Ahhhhh I've got my baby sprinkle on Sunday and 5 days at work 

Did you get anything nice Kendi?


----------



## SHAMto3

Anyone still getting the odd dizzy spell? I meant to ask about them at my prenatal this morning but forgot....


----------



## Jellycat

I had dizzy spells in my first pregnancy and passed out at work when I was around 32 weeks but I've been ok this pregnancy


----------



## Medzi

I am getting dizzy spells as well. I think mine is related to blood pressure.


----------



## Kellya009

No dizziness but I can't balance worth crap anymore.


----------



## Kellya009

Ugh don't take your prenatal and iron pill at the same time in the middle of the day. Lesson learned. Hopefully I keep them down!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I had a lot of dizzy spells a few weeks back. They seemed to happen at the same time as massive BHs..

So for the past 24hrs I've had horrendous pressure down below, and a constant dull back ache and lower bump cramps. Feels like it COULD be something to call the hospital for but then again I think maybe I just need a poo :haha:


----------



## ttcnewb

Cottleston I had a day like that yesterday and lost a couple of bits of my mucus plug. It had old blood in it but a fortnight ago when I pass same thing the midwife wasn't concerned so I decided not to call. Been fine today just a bit of pressure down below and feel like Im living in the toilet. Think I did a little to much yesterday morning cleaning out our spare bedroom.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I lost some plug too... But it's not been bloody. Though I didn't lose my plug until my water broke with ds1 so I don't exactly know what to expect. I took it really easy yesterday but the aches and pressure haven't eased off yet. I think I'm going to go for a walk (around the supermarket!) later to see if I can get my digestive system moving. Hoping that'll help.


----------



## misslissa

For other 32 week ladies how are you feeling and how prepared are you?

I'm getting big now but then think I have ages, then in the next breath I realise my nephew was born at 34wks and friends baby at 35wks. Now I know I could go another 10 potentially but when you think it could be anytime I'd like to be organised. 

We are waiting for completion on our house so I've not got any baby stuff round me, everything is in boxes, I almost feel like I'm not pregnant emotionally. Physically I know it but even then I feel pretty normal. I've not had any cravings, no hormonal outbursts, I just feel the same most of the time. I am getting the odd BH and baby is pretty active so those are the only times I spend connecting that I'm having a baby.

I've not looked round my hospital yet, haven't even considered my hospital bag, haven't written my birth preferences. I think it's all because I'm planning to do it all 'when we move' but time is going so fast.

I don't know, I suppose I'm just having one of those days. I do think about the baby obviously but I've not massively connected because there is nothing baby related around me. I've done a hypnobirthing course bit that finished a few weeks ago so I'm a bit zoned out of that too. 

I just think this is going to hit me with a real shock if I don't get into baby mode. It prob doesn't help that my mate is 6 weeks ahead so I feel like to her and all our other friends she is the pregnant one and I'm not really pregnant. 

I was lay on the sofa last night and suddenly though "s**t I won't be doing this very often in the future!" 

Sorry I'm just feeling a bit unpregnant at the moment...


----------



## yoshy

Kellya009 said:


> Ugh don't take your prenatal and iron pill at the same time in the middle of the day. Lesson learned. Hopefully I keep them down!!

What's in your prenatal? I've been taking a combined iron and folic acid pill since the beginning, but my doc didn't give me anything else (other than omega3 at my last appointment which I keep forgetting to take :p )

I always take the iron pill last thing before bed, cuz I have to take thyroid medication first thing in the morning, and I'm not supposed to take anything else for at least 4 hours after taking the thyroid meds. And taking it right before bed also means I've not had caffeine (and usually no dairy) for at least a couple of hours before. Hope you keep them down and feel better!


----------



## Kellya009

yoshy said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh don't take your prenatal and iron pill at the same time in the middle of the day. Lesson learned. Hopefully I keep them down!!
> 
> What's in your prenatal? I've been taking a combined iron and folic acid pill since the beginning, but my doc didn't give me anything else (other than omega3 at my last appointment which I keep forgetting to take :p )
> 
> I always take the iron pill last thing before bed, cuz I have to take thyroid medication first thing in the morning, and I'm not supposed to take anything else for at least 4 hours after taking the thyroid meds. And taking it right before bed also means I've not had caffeine (and usually no dairy) for at least a couple of hours before. Hope you keep them down and feel better!Click to expand...

I have a split prenatal that has iron in the morning pill and calcium in the evening pill. And an extra iron pill because I was anemic at my last bloods. 

I usually do my prenatal at breakfast, 2nd prenatal at dinner, and iron pill at bedtime. But I had forgotten for the past 2 days so I just took them, on an empty stomach too! That was about an hour of really bad nausea, won't be doing that again!


----------



## libbyam2003

I much prefer my current prenatal to the one I took with dd. Before, I had to take it with food and it made me nauseous etc. Now, I take it and it says to NOT take it with food. Not sure why, but that is so much easier because then I can take it right before bed! Or first thing, I guess... but that's harder to remember.

Cottleston, how are you feeeling now? I have been up since 3am... I woke with bad lower back ache that wouldn't let me sleep.. and was getting some strong BH that I had to breathe through.. and lower abdomen pains. But nothing I could 'time'. So I just kept waiting for the pain to subside or turn into something I could time. 5am, I took a bath and then went to work early. Oh well. Still definitely have lower back pains. And bump feels sore/different. Did just manage to have a bowel movement, hoping that will help!! Ha! But tmi... was hard to do because of the pain of my back etc! Good luck!


----------



## autigers55

Sorry been mia, been stalking tho.

I've had a few dizzy spells nothing to be concerned over, until now. Last night I had a hot flash while at my daughters dance class, and the next thing I know the room is spinning and I nearly passed out. I had to carefully walk outside to cool off and then had to go get a cold drink just to feel slightly better. Then I had one at the doctor today and completely forgot to mention it because the nurse come in and told me my doctor had to leave to deliver a baby and that just made me forget to ask but since I go back in 2wks so I'll mention it then, unless they get worse, then I will call.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lissa, I've literally only just got into pregnant mode this week and I have only 4 weeks mac before babies are here so I totally know how you feel. Doesn't help that I've got a toddler to distract me though! Good luck with the move :)

Libby, how's the back pain now?
I'm feeling less crampy but still lots of pressure. It's constant though so I think it's just the way the babies are lying putting pressure on my lower half. I've had a few BHs but nothing strong or regular and lost some more plug but no blood... So I think these little monkeys are just teasing me!


----------



## Kellya009

Just had my latest OB appt. I've lost another lb. Thats 2 lbs in 4 weeks, thanks to this GD diet. My dietician said at our last appt she doesn't want any GD moms to lose weight, so I'm a bit worried about what she'll say at my appt with her tomorrow!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have been off here a bit becouse we had no internet for i while. glad to be bale to catch up. i havent lost any plug yet but im also a few weeks behind yall. :) so its a good thing. hoep yall are doing well. as for me i use the gummy prenatels. the others i would just get sick from and doc had me change. my kids though keep trying to steel them becouse they look and taste like candy. my hubby told my son he was gonna grow boobs. lol its just vitamins but its funny.


----------



## rowleypolie

misslissa said:


> For other 32 week ladies how are you feeling and how prepared are you?
> 
> I'm getting big now but then think I have ages, then in the next breath I realise my nephew was born at 34wks and friends baby at 35wks. Now I know I could go another 10 potentially but when you think it could be anytime I'd like to be organised.
> 
> We are waiting for completion on our house so I've not got any baby stuff round me, everything is in boxes, I almost feel like I'm not pregnant emotionally. Physically I know it but even then I feel pretty normal. I've not had any cravings, no hormonal outbursts, I just feel the same most of the time. I am getting the odd BH and baby is pretty active so those are the only times I spend connecting that I'm having a baby.
> 
> I've not looked round my hospital yet, haven't even considered my hospital bag, haven't written my birth preferences. I think it's all because I'm planning to do it all 'when we move' but time is going so fast.
> 
> I don't know, I suppose I'm just having one of those days. I do think about the baby obviously but I've not massively connected because there is nothing baby related around me. I've done a hypnobirthing course bit that finished a few weeks ago so I'm a bit zoned out of that too.
> 
> I just think this is going to hit me with a real shock if I don't get into baby mode. It prob doesn't help that my mate is 6 weeks ahead so I feel like to her and all our other friends she is the pregnant one and I'm not really pregnant.
> 
> I was lay on the sofa last night and suddenly though "s**t I won't be doing this very often in the future!"
> 
> Sorry I'm just feeling a bit unpregnant at the moment...

I feel this way too sometimes. I haven't even walked into my hospital and really have no idea what to expect here. But sometimes I freak out and think... In 6 weeks the whole dynamic of our family is going to change!


----------



## Kellya009

Ok I have 2 questions... First, when would you start bouncing on your exercise ball? Hubby just bought one and it feels so nice to sit on. But I've heard ppl use it to help start labour... So should I be avoiding that for a few more weeks?

Also on the side of my RLT box it says consult your dr before using it. Did you all ask yours before starting it? Of course I've just had my ob appt today and didn't ask, and don't have another for 2 weeks! My only complication is GD, so as long as its not carbs or sugars I should be fine with it.


----------



## CottlestonPie

With the ball, people use it for exercise during pregnancy and also to help babies position earlier on so it should be fine. It won't induce labour but it will help baby get into the right position and open up your pelvis a bit to help baby engage. 

I never asked my doc about RLT... I just started taking it based on research I did online. (This was in previous pregnancy- I'm not taking it this time.)

My bump keeps clicking every time one of my boys moves... It's quite unsettling.


----------



## Mellie1988

I have bump clicking too, so strange!! 

RE RLT, no I didn't consult MW this time round but I did first pregnancy and they said its fine to take 

X


----------



## libbyam2003

Cottleston - Back was bad all day yesterday, but today its fine! I mean yea sore but regular prego sore. I'm not wincing. I am fortunate that I have good days along with bad days... I just can't seem to predict how I'll feel on any given day!

Kelly - I tend to call and at least get a nurse's opinion when I have questions... pretty sure they put a note in my file when I do that... that way, if something were to happen, they'll have an idea of what things have been going on. Yoga ball... well, seems like people will try so many things to TRY and start labor... but if that baby isn't already ready, not much is going to change that. I asked my OB about riding in our boat because it can get kinda bouncy/rough... and he said only reason that might be an issue is if it causes me to fall on my bump... direct impact could be bad. But bouncing wasn't.


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks girls. I think I'll roll around on that ball and drink some tea then... Doesn't sound like too much will come of it :)


----------



## Kellya009

Also, how is everyone's weight gain going? I was gaining steadily, on track to gain about 30 lbs. But then going on the GD diet to control my sugars I didn't gain for 3 weeks and now have lost 2. Even if I gain 1 lb a week here on out (which I can't do and control my sugars) I won't quite reach the 25 lbs my dr recommended. 

And my fundal height has only grown by 1 cm in a month! I hope my poor bubs is getting enough so she can grow in there... Growth scan on May 16 to see how she is doing in there... Praying she is 100% perfect and a good size.


----------



## libbyam2003

Kelly - I am on track for 30 pound gain my dr recommended... last time he said 35-40 so I gained 40, ha. So liking that he said less AND that I tried to adhere to it! I'm pretty sure if he'd said 60 was ok, I'd have gained 60! :) Oh but may gain more not sure... Lately, my willpower has been waning as I've started to feel more miserable and feel like I deserve to be 'treated' etc for what I'm suffering through! Also not wanting fruit smoothies and other healthy stuff I'd been using to help keep me full so I didn't eat a bunch of crap... now I want fat fat fat! Fries, bread, doughnuts, etc etc. Ughh. So being on GD diet would be very helpful right now. I guess baby is growing fat right now so I want to also??


----------



## MumMumMum

I've survived my first day of mat leave! Woo hoo! Had a lovely day with DD1 and managed to do housework and food shop during her afternoon at nursery and even snuck in a quick nap when she had hers this morning.

She is starting to be really attached to me again. Is anyone else finding this?

As for weight gain I'm on about a 16lb gain now. BUT I hadn't lost the extra 3 stone I couldn't shift after dd1 so I'm still miles away from my pre-baby weight. Big mission to lose it after dd2 arrives.

I have a MW appointment tomorrow. Hoping baby is still head down and for low BP and no protein. We were trying to work it out and I'm sure I was mega swollen by this point last time when the pre-e was then picked up at 36 weeks so I'm really hoping we've kept it away this time round. I so want a straight forward birth so I can get home asap to DH and DD1. The idea of being stuck in hospital for a week really worries me. I don't want anything to make this hard on DD1.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck at the MW tomorrow!
I'm finding ds1 super clingy lately. He's about the same age as your LO. I'm not sure if it's age or because he knows things are changing. Could be both... Good old terrible twos!


----------



## rowleypolie

Weight gain? Last appointment was the first time I had gained, it was 2lbs in 3 weeks (so net weight loss is now 22 lbs) bubs is growing and doc is happy. I was not supposed to gain more than 15 pounds total and should be sitting at about 10 pounds under pre baby weight at birth. Hoping to use this to kick start my weight loss journey after bubs is born


----------



## Mellie1988

So far I have already gained around 30lbs I reckon...I think overall it's going to be about 35lb...I'm not happy with weight gain, really wanted to keep it to a minimum as getting married next year but aslong as bubs is nice and healthy and happy then I'm happy...can't wait to start proper exercise and not wanting to eat everything in sight!! 

X


----------



## Kellya009

So happy!! I just had my 2nd GD appt with dietician and nurse. I was so worried about my 2-3 high readings per week (testing 3 times a day), but they told me it seems like these certain foods set me off. Avoid those foods, and a few high readings per week are not really to be worried about they said. 

So I get 3 more weeks of diet controlled monitoring and then one more appt. 

I was really not wanting insulin so I'm sooo happy!!


----------



## yoshy

I had my 32w doctor's appointment yesterday and it was... eventful.

I had to wait half an hour when I got there because he was running late as usual.
According to his scale (which I officially don't trust, cuz it's not digital and I couldn't see the reading properly due to my bump), I'm now at 113kg (which is still 3kg less than the scale at the doc when I first got pregnant, but was like 2kg more than when I saw him two weeks ago).

Anyway, he came and put the blood pressure cuff on me then started the US scan. He checked my BP part way through, and said it was high (140/80 which is very high considering it's been closer to 120/75 my entire pregnancy). That said, it was also showing high at my previous appointment with him.
He gave me a referral to the regular clinic and told me to go get my BP checked by the nurse there as well, and also gave me a referral for blood tests to check if there's anything abnormal in my kidney function that might account for the high reading.

He also said Kiddo is now measuring bang on track and around 1.8kg (which makes far more sense than what he said last time, which was that I was measuring a week ahead and Kiddo was at 1.9kg... I think because it was my first scan with him last time it must have been off).

So afterwards I walked the 2km or so to the clinic and popped into the nurse to let her know I needed my BP checking, and she told me to sit and rest for ten minutes before she took it, so it wouldn't be high from the walk there in the heat.
She checked it when I'd been there about ten minutes, and it was down to my normal readings. 112/76. I think the reason my doc's machine gave such a high reading may have been a combination of my having just gotten onto the bed, and possibly also that he only has one BP cuff, and it's not big enough. I know that in the clinic, they always use the bigger cuff for me, and I know that using a cuff that's too small very often produces very high (falsely high) readings.

I also had her weigh me, and the scale there (digital and connects straight to the computer file to input my weight and BMI etc) put me at 112kg, so about a kg more than last time I was weighed by one of those machines (before we moved, so almost a month and a half ago).


----------



## Kendi

Hi mums, anyone planning to have their baby move to their own room/nursery as soon as they are discharged from hospital?

Any one here has had the experience?


----------



## misslissa

Yoshi - it makes you wonder how any info taken at appointments are correct doesn't it, I wouldn't know if I was coming or going I were you!


----------



## misslissa

Kendi, personally no I want baby in with us for the first 6 months for safety reasons and reassurance for me and baby. 

Why do you not want baby in with you out of interest? I would imagine its easier them being close if nothing else.


----------



## misslissa

Bit if advice required, I'm drinking lots and weeing lots but the last few days I've noticed my wee is pretty strong coloured which is unusual for me. I'm a bit constipated and haven't felt quite right the last few days generally. I'm not ill, just been a bit off my food, but more tired etc. Do you reckon it could all be constipation related??


----------



## Kendi

misslissa said:


> Kendi, personally no I want baby in with us for the first 6 months for safety reasons and reassurance for me and baby.
> 
> Why do you not want baby in with you out of interest? I would imagine its easier them being close if nothing else.

Misslissa, thanks for responding.........our room is not big enough to fit the babycot and having the baby on our bed is not an option so that leaves me with moving the baby to their nursery right away...have been very strong until now..guess the days are getting closer and so thought of asking other moms:)


----------



## Kellya009

Kendo I have a similar dilemma. Our room is not really big enough for a bassinet. We might be able to make it work but I was thinking of putting her in her crib right away and sleeping in her room on an air mattress for a while. I will miss hubby and our bed though. 

As far as a bassinet goes though ladies, does it need to have a stand or is it safe to put it on a table top? I'm guessing the floor is a big no no.


----------



## rowleypolie

We started baby in her own room pretty early on with the last baby, she would still spend a few hours a night in our room nursing and sleeping in between though. We have never been co sleeping family. DH and I see our room as the only room in the house that should be kid free and therefore "ours". And as a side note my kids have always been amazing sleepers, early bed times and sleeping 12 hours by 4 months old


----------



## Mellie1988

Baby will be in with us until he is pretty much sleeping through as he will be sharing with DD and dot want him waking her up during the night 

X


----------



## CottlestonPie

We're the same here... The twins will eventually be sharing with ds1 so we're keeping them in with us until they're sleeping through. If it wasn't a case of sharing rooms, I'd probably keep them in with me for peace of mind for at least 6 weeks just because I'm a natural worrier and remember checking on toby every 30 seconds when he was a newborn!


----------



## Jellycat

I remember topping and tailing with my dh for first couple of months as JJ was at bottom of the bed. He was in our room upto about 5 months do hoping for similar this time.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

My friend has 3 children who all went straight into their own room, it worked for them and they are all good sleepers.
I'm too much of a worry wart though! :haha:


----------



## ttcnewb

We plan to have baby in the nursery but as a first time mum and dad who knows that might change!


----------



## MumMumMum

We planned to have dd1 in with us as long as she was in the moses basket. She didn't sleep well in it at all so the hv at the 6 week check suggested we try the cot. That was in the nursery so we tried her in it and she slept better.

This time we've built the cot in our room. Partly because we're hoping the qujcker we get to her the less chance of dd1 waking up too!


----------



## Lisasmith

This bub will be in bed with us until she is ready to go to her big bed


----------



## misslissa

That's awkward if there's not enough room. Have you looked at those bed best things that attach to your bed, might take up the least amount of room? 

My brother and sil only had their little boy with them for about 4 weeks as he got disturbed by them! As soon as they moved him into his room he was fine and slept loads better so its better for some babies anyway! 

I have to say from a personal point of view though I would be very nervous not having him near me but if he couldn't fit in our room I'd have to do the same as you - have to work with what you've got cant you x


----------



## Mellie1988

What about those co sleeper cots that go in between you and OH?? They look good 

X


----------



## Lisasmith

Mellie1988 said:


> What about those co sleeper cots that go in between you and OH?? They look good
> 
> X

They're awesome!


----------



## Jellycat

I haven't seen them ...... Off to google to look 

Had growth scan today and baby is measuring 4lb 8oz do average which is reassuring . Head down but posterior (back to back) so need to start sitting in a better position in the evenings.


----------



## MumMumMum

Jellycat said:


> I haven't seen them ...... Off to google to look
> 
> Had growth scan today and baby is measuring 4lb 8oz do average which is reassuring . Head down but posterior (back to back) so need to start sitting in a better position in the evenings.

Glad growth scan is good. At 32+6 baby was measuring 4lbs 2oz so they could be really similar at birth. My DD hurt enough at 5lb 13 so anything bigger worries me :haha: Having said that, her head was on 98th centile so I guess that was the main cause of pain!

At the scan baby was head down and curled round the side. At my MW appointment her head was down still and her bum more towards the front. So where I thought she might have turned breech again it's a big hard bum apparently and not her head!

Anyone know if they are likely to turn back from head down at this point? I'm hoping that now I've been discharged from the consultant and everything was ok at my MW appointment yesterday (she considers low risk again now we've got this far) that all will be ok this time around. I'd hate for something like her being breech to put me in c-section territory now!

My big appointment is at 36 weeks now, as that's where I was sent to hospital last time. Going to try and just relax and enjoy DD1 and the sun for the next two weeks and see what happens.

How long have you ladies got until mat leave? Three days into mine and I'm not regretting finishing early at all!


----------



## Kellya009

This is my first week of Mat leave mummum... And it's been busy. Doesn't feel like leave yet. Tomorrow will be the first day not full of errands!

For the past 3 OB apps baby has been head down, but I swear she doesn't stay that way! I think she's flipped back transverse since Tuesday now. But she's always a good girl and goes head down when we're checked by the drs. Last night her feet were down and she was kicking me right in the bum. I had to get on all 4s and hope she would change position or I would have never fallen asleep!


----------



## Mellie1988

My mat leave started about 4 weeks ago now lol, well my annual leave did, still on annual leave until 13th may then my mat leave will officially start...so far I've not had one day to myself to do nothing! Been busy washing babies clothes, returning various things to shops, picking up last of baby bits, sorting through the kids play room, re arranged our bedroom and ordered wardrobes .... We are finally done though, I've got everything for baby now, just want to pick up a play gym but its a non essential really as we already have one, I just want two :D lol! Oh and wash the bedding once OH has put the crib together (going to try and persuade him tonight) 

Going on a tour of the maternity and birth centre tomorrow, very excited as lots has changed since I had my two, the unit has moved to a new building and they never used to have a birth centre! 

X


----------



## MumMumMum

I've had something every day so far but luckily no more than a couple of hours each. I can't remember what it's like to have nothing at all to do! Sure I didn't appreciate it enough though!

Dd1 is keeping me busy but entertained. Had a lovely day in with her. Off out tomorrow with her and dh to get the final nursery decor bits. The hardest thing is going to be sorting the carpet out. I am so excited to finish the room. Hopefully i'll feel ready when that's done.


----------



## libbyam2003

My dd is clingy... she is my 'velcro baby'... but worse than usual as she's getting very distressed when we leave her in the church nursery now and also bedtime is harder!! She's also just turned 2 recently.


Mellie - I gained 40 with my first... dr said 35-40! I was happy I didn't gain more! But it wasn't that bad at all. Although yeah ideal to gain even less... some people gain a lot more... I was regular weight before and then lost it pretty easily but yeah needed toning and such.

Kelly - Yay for the good news about GD!

Kendi - I'll have the baby sleep in my room for the first 6 months as that's what's recommended here to help prevent SIDs. I did that with my dd also. I found I wanted to check on her throughout the night and also they eat often so easier to have them close by. For those with room size issues... I found I had to move rooms anyway because I was up so often and DH needed to sleep... and then hearing him snore or even just SLEEP would bug me because I was awake and he wasn't! I used a mattress on the floor in spare room and put dd on her crib mattress next to mine so sorta co slept while nursing... this was a couple months in at least though when we moved to the spare room.

I don't really LIKE sleeping in the same bed or even the same room as a baby or infant... they either sleep loud or you're worried you'll wake them! But yeah safer sigh and then later they like it better so sleep better. DD is 2 now and has slept in her own room since 6 months old. But I know she'd LOVE to sleep with me, ha!

Not on mat leave yet and not sure when I'll start... planning to hold out as long as I can... and thinking I will do half days once it gets hard.


----------



## Jellycat

I'm starting my holiday Thursday and mat leave officially starts a week before my due date. Been looking at my excel file I had when pregnant with JJ jeeez even packing the hospital bag seems a big chore at the moment!


----------



## Kellya009

Well I actually found a way to make a Moses basket work in our room... So baby will be in with us as long as she can. It holds up to 18 lbs I think, hopefully it will hold her for a couple months at least! Got it for $40 and it's not as obnoxiously large as I thought it would be!


----------



## Jellycat

Oh that's good Kelly


----------



## ttcnewb

Last 2 days I have had period like craps they don't really come and go just constant. I don't notice them as much when up and about. I tried lying on my left side yesterday but it didn't help. Also have had an increase rotten smelling flatulance. Almost everytime I have gone to the loo and wiped I have had a small abit blood tinged thicker mucus but its more older blood. I have used my bowels twice today and I thought I felt better after the second. That was short lived! Now this afternoon I just feel cranky as if I am getting my period. Baby is still moving and see OB in 2 days. Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Jellycat

I have lower belly achiness and cramps but it comes ago rather than being constant dies depend what position I'm in. Maybe it's baby getting engaged ?


----------



## Medzi

I've also been getting little cramps low down but not constant...hopefully your OB has some answers in a few days.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've been having the cramps, and also the short relief after a BM until bubs settles back down and puts pressure on my back again. I've put it down to the added weight and size of everything now and it could also be baby engaging. 
Only you know your body though- if it's worrying you, maybe get it checked out?

Afm... I've reached 35 weeks! That was my goal when I found our about twins. The idea of 34 weekers or earlier scared me so I'm glad I've passed that now!


----------



## Jellycat

Yay to 35 weeks !!! That's great news Cottleston


----------



## Kendi

ttcnewb said:


> Last 2 days I have had period like craps they don't really come and go just constant. I don't notice them as much when up and about. I tried lying on my left side yesterday but it didn't help. Also have had an increase rotten smelling flatulance. Almost everytime I have gone to the loo and wiped I have had a small abit blood tinged thicker mucus but its more older blood. I have used my bowels twice today and I thought I felt better after the second. That was short lived! Now this afternoon I just feel cranky as if I am getting my period. Baby is still moving and see OB in 2 days. Anyone else feel like this?

Have also been having dull pains that area bit constant, am advised that the baby is starting the decent, so it may be normal. I dont know about the blood u saw in ua discharge though, with the mucus, might it be the mucus plug thats come out? How easy is it for you to do a scan? if simple..we were adviced its the one way to jst self assure...otherwise, as long as you can still feel frequent baby movements then a two day wait to see your OB will also do.....Am sure all will be ok, keep us posted.


----------



## danielle1984

no cramps here, but lower back pain started today. 
I finally stop working last Thursday cuz I've been down with a cold a third time in 5 weeks (on antibiotics) and a viral infection. Everytime I would stay home for a week and then go back to teaching only to come back home with a sore throat, runny nose and bad cough. I'm so tired of this! Have been sick since March 30th. My OBGYN refuse to stop me working, saying I wasn't sick enough and had a good pregnancy. I was crying when I came out, I haven't been sleeping well for weeks! Plus the stress of work. ANyway, I went to see the doctor that I would visit everytime with this cold and he said there's no point of going back to work, he put me on sick leave until due date. It took such a huge weight off my shoulders.
Now, I can focus on getting healthy and enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## MumMumMum

I find all my aches and cramps.are when i've done too much. So after shopping, hoovering the house, walking the dogs.

The nursery has suddenly come along nicely. The walls are done and the brackets for the currain pole and blind are up. The light has been done and the rad fixed. The carpet is being fitted tues and then we have the wardrobe ready to go in and the bunting to go up. The wall sticker is due to arrive in a couple of weeks but i'm so relieved it's going to be done in time. It really looked like it wasn't going to be.


----------



## Kellya009

Congrats cottleston!! Those babies will be along any day now hey?? All set?

Baby has positioned herself in a way that sends sharp pains down my thigh. Sometimes back and sometimes front. I guess I'll be having those until she comes out, yay lol :)


----------



## Medzi

danielle1984 said:


> no cramps here, but lower back pain started today.
> I finally stop working last Thursday cuz I've been down with a cold a third time in 5 weeks (on antibiotics) and a viral infection. Everytime I would stay home for a week and then go back to teaching only to come back home with a sore throat, runny nose and bad cough. I'm so tired of this! Have been sick since March 30th. My OBGYN refuse to stop me working, saying I wasn't sick enough and had a good pregnancy. I was crying when I came out, I haven't been sleeping well for weeks! Plus the stress of work. ANyway, I went to see the doctor that I would visit everytime with this cold and he said there's no point of going back to work, he put me on sick leave until due date. It took such a huge weight off my shoulders.
> Now, I can focus on getting healthy and enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.

I am glad your other doctor took you off - feeling sick for so long seriously takes its toll. Feet up and relax mama!


----------



## MumMumMum

CottlestonPie said:


> I've been having the cramps, and also the short relief after a BM until bubs settles back down and puts pressure on my back again. I've put it down to the added weight and size of everything now and it could also be baby engaging.
> Only you know your body though- if it's worrying you, maybe get it checked out?
> 
> Afm... I've reached 35 weeks! That was my goal when I found our about twins. The idea of 34 weekers or earlier scared me so I'm glad I've passed that now!

Congrats on reaching your goal! Hope it continues to go well for you :flower:


----------



## Carly.C

I keep gettin intermittent cramps 2 but even though baby is head down, she 's still moving freely in there. I'm so ready for this to be over though. 8 shifts to work and counting. Those of u still workin, how long have u it left?


----------



## Jellycat

I've got two days , tomorrow working from home as have the consultant then last day in the office Wednesday. My commute to work was starting to become hard though so looking forward to leaving now.


----------



## yoshy

MumMumMum said:


> Anyone know if they are likely to turn back from head down at this point? I'm hoping that now I've been discharged from the consultant and everything was ok at my MW appointment yesterday (she considers low risk again now we've got this far) that all will be ok this time around. I'd hate for something like her being breech to put me in c-section territory now!
> 
> How long have you ladies got until mat leave? Three days into mine and I'm not regretting finishing early at all!




Carly.C said:


> I keep gettin intermittent cramps 2 but even though baby is head down, she 's still moving freely in there. I'm so ready for this to be over though. 8 shifts to work and counting. Those of u still workin, how long have u it left?

MumMumMum, I've been told that once they're in head down position they're fairly unlikely to turn back, as the head is the heaviest portion of them by now, and gravity should do it's job to keep them wanting to be like that.

I've got another month or so of work left, but it'll only be 2-3 days a week now. I have to work 80 hours this month and then 50 in June, so hopefully I'll be done by June 5th or 6th, cuz my hours are from the 26th to the 25th, so I have almost two weeks of next month to work 50 hours :)

My job is also low stress and I enjoy that it gets me out of the house a few days a week, so I'm happy to be working til then.


----------



## MumMumMum

Anyone else feel like it won't be long? All of a sudden i'm beyond tired, struggling to get through the day. My boobs have suddenly remembered they are supposed to grow and they've started leaking. I've been hungry all day for the last two days and been getting more braxton hicks.

It feels like it's not far away now. Now i've said it though I'll probably go two weeks over! :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Heh, i actually woke up yesterday morning thinking "today could be the day..."
Obviously it wasn't, im just fed up, tired and cant move much!


----------



## libbyam2003

Danielle - Glad you got the dr's approval to stop work! That's an awful lot of illnesses!

Not much going on for me... I don't really analyze my symptoms these days as I'm feeling better than I did 32-34 weeks... I'd overdo it and get a gadgillion really strong BH and freak out. Now, I know when I do more, I'll hurt more... just like that. So if I'm getting more lower back pains, I take a bath and tell myself to chill some. Etc. Guess I'm just trying to make time go by now.

Still working full-time and no definite plans on when I'm stopping, but have made sure with DH that we can afford me going to half days when needed. I don't really want to stop work entirely before the baby... less money for us but also it would make time go so slow and I'd go crazy. So I'm just hoping I feel ok awhile longer. Getting up early (530 am) is HARRRRD but there's no way I'd be able to sleep in anyway. Between my loud household getting ready for work and daycare... and me waking up a ton anyway due to bein prego... makes more sense just to go into work and then take off after 4 hours to go rest and then pick up dd once I'm up to it.

I feel like I'm actually a bit less tired than a couple weeks ago. Like I'm doing better with getting less sleep. And not limping as much. Definitely been more hungry though sigh! Like I ate an entire pint of ice cream last night! And after eating lunch today, I was scraping at the plate for more! Decided maybe that meant I needed to drink more water... I always feel too full to drink, but not too full to eat??


----------



## Kellya009

Libby that reminded me of first tri... When my MS got better enough for me to keep anything down I bought some peanut butter chocolate ice cream and just ate it right out of the bucket! DH thought I was being sooo unhealthy lol. 

I get weird waves of hunger too, mostly after dinner. I think it is the water thing. How can I be hungry just after eating?? Other than that I haven't been hungry though.


----------



## libbyam2003

Yeah I've notived I want to eat but its not like I'm starving. I just really want to. And when I'm eating, I'm REALLY enjoying it, but still don't really feel like I NEED to eat. So I just feel gluttonous, ha, and have a hard time stopping! I wonder if its because I don't have a lot of time left... I've been pretty good up until now and 'shouldn't' end up putting on more than I planned to... and afterward I'll have to be good again... ha so I'm making up for lost time?? I need to chill out! Ha.


----------



## MamaFlick

Carly.C said:


> I keep gettin intermittent cramps 2 but even though baby is head down, she 's still moving freely in there. I'm so ready for this to be over though. 8 shifts to work and counting. Those of u still workin, how long have u it left?

I have 1 month left of work. :happydance: My due date is June 28th and I'm taking off after this month, thank goodness!!! I've started having some semi-painful braxton hicks contractions occasionally. And I tend to get really irritable with my co-workers lately... For example, last week at a department luncheon my co-workers were harassing me about being vegan and I finally got fed up and told them to "leave me the hell alone." This is with my boss sitting right next to me. Oops! lol Although at least he wasn't one of the ones I was directing my comment towards. I'm afraid of what else will come out of my mouth in the next four weeks of work.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Corrrr... I'm getting some rather painful BHs this evening. About every half hour or so. Think maybe I overdid it in the sun and didn't drink enough. Oops.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Mamaflick, lol at least you always have the hormones excuse to fall back on! I lost count of the number of times I told colleagues to sod off when I was pregnant with ds1... It's one of the advantages of pregnancy! :haha:


----------



## libbyam2003

Yeah I found I get the bad BH when I've either been more active or more often its when I've been more stressed! I guess I cause them so I need to not stress out but oh well. Hoping my job is pretty calm this month and then I'll only have a week left until I'm due. :)


----------



## danielle1984

even if I'm at 35 weeks tomorrow, I feel like I have a long way to go still. No cramps, no BH, eating all the time, I don't feel uncomfortable either and I sleep well (I'm feeling so much better after a weekend of good rest). Anything wrong with me? lol. I'm still going for walks, but take breaks because of the pressure down there. His head has been down since 28 weeks.


----------



## CottlestonPie

LUCKY!!! Haha
I was like that in my first pregnancy. Got a few BHs and spd after about 36w but didn't need to pee 800 times a day, slept through most nights, stayed fairly active, all that stuff... I wish I'd appreciated it more! This time around I'm in pain and out of breath just reaching to the other side of the sofa lol :dohh:


----------



## danielle1984

CottlestonPie said:


> LUCKY!!! Haha
> I was like that in my first pregnancy. Got a few BHs and spd after about 36w but didn't need to pee 800 times a day, slept through most nights, stayed fairly active, all that stuff... I wish I'd appreciated it more! This time around I'm in pain and out of breath just reaching to the other side of the sofa lol :dohh:

You should have your little ones soon! Not much longer to wait.


----------



## Medzi

So lucky Danielle! :)


----------



## Kellya009

Oh Danielle I'm so jealous!

Started getting sciatic pains, heartburn, nausea from my iron supplements, sharp pain with deep breaths (thank you baby bum up in my diaphragm), can't sleep comfortably and up 5 times a night to pee the little amount of pee ever. And I just got a foot cramp. And BH every night in bed no matter what I do during the day!

I am very thankful for no SPD, no swelling, and no stretch marks at this point!!


----------



## danielle1984

Lucky yes, but I have a feeling this one will want to stay in his mom's belly for a very long time lol. He's also very quiet, but obgyn is not worried.

Iron Supplement Kelly?! You too! I can't take mine's, because it causes constipation so I've change my diet instead. Eating a lot of green veggies, cereal high on iron and fiber and red meat. 
Are you seeing a chiropractor for sciatica?


----------



## Medzi

Kelly I hear you about getting up to pee at night. I am up like every hour and there is practically nothing there but feels like I will burst!! Haven't sleep well in days. Luckily I can have naps.


----------



## danielle1984

Medzi said:


> Kelly I hear you about getting up to pee at night. I am up like every hour and there is practically nothing there but feels like I will burst!! Haven't sleep well in days. Luckily I can have naps.

Gotta love the naps! :cloud9:


----------



## Kellya009

I scored and found a sweet diaper bag for $5 on major sale!! Wahoo!!


----------



## yoshy

Kellya009 said:


> I scored and found a sweet diaper bag for $5 on major sale!! Wahoo!!

Nice!! I just got an email from my aunt on Friday that she wants to get me one, it's awesome (and really expensive, but who cares when awesome aunts are paying, right? hehe)!


----------



## libbyam2003

So once we've had our babies and this is no longer a pregnancy thread, we'll make a new thread maybe? Hate how this is the only thread I am subscribed to that just sends me to the last post when I click 'first unread'. I always have to scroll back to find where I posted last... which may get much more annoying when I've got a newborn and can't get on as much!

I'm almost 36 weeks and can relate to Danielle... since feeling 'better' these days. I wake up a lot at night to change positions, but its my inner thighs which is not nearly as bad as my hips which were what hurt while trying to sleep with my first pregnancy. And I don't have to get up to pee... I have some freak ability to wait until morninig. BH... yeah I get those often, but I know it doesn't mean anything. And I definitely can eat if I let myself! Trying to not totally lose control... but getting harder to stay away from doughnuts and crap since I know there's only a handful of weeks left so gaining weight isn't as big a concern now. I don't exercise though... I wear a support belt if I know I'm going to be walking around a store much because I hurt if I walk much.

Oh but I do have to have tums handy for heartburn. Took some in the middle of the night last night.

And this pregnancy I've had to have coffee almost daily. Only way I'm able to function at 530 am and make on time to work and not be a zombie!


----------



## ttcnewb

Well our little girl was in a hurry to be with us. Violet Jean was born 7th May 2013 @ 2.26am 5pound 2 @ 34 weeks. Both mum and bub doing as well as expected.


----------



## MumMumMum

Congrats on baby Violet! Hope you both recover quickly and get to be at home together soon xx


----------



## Mellie1988

36 weeks today eeeek! Last box of my ticker too :D exciting!!! 28 days to go sounds soooo close!! 

Had a scary weekend, had contractions from 7pm until midnight on Saturday evening...thought that was it but they didn't get any stronger and were just dull period type pains, deff not braxton hicks though! Hoping little man will stay put until at least 37 weeks + as I want my water birth in the birthing centre!! 

X


----------



## libbyam2003

ttcnewb - Aww congrats on Violet! Love the name! Give us an update when you can... 

Mellie - Eek 36 weeks! I am right behind you and looking forward to that milestone too!! Contractions... well, maybe that means your cervix is a bit more 'ready' so won't go late at least!! I wouldn't mind a bit of that soon... but yeah I get wanting things not to progress too much until at least 37 weeks just in case!


----------



## Jellycat

Libby I know with my previous pregnancy we started a new thread in the parenting section. Only question is do we have the two threads at the same time in June / july or do we keep this thread until everyone has there little ones?


----------



## Jellycat

Ttcnewb - congrats on baby violet lovely news hope you and baby are both doing well.

Mellie - definitely sounds like baby maybe here for you soon too. It's exciting all these babies arriving (soon). Ive had a couple of bh episodes but no cramping of the belly until today.


----------



## Kellya009

ttcnewb said:


> Well our little girl was in a hurry to be with us. Violet Jean was born 7th May 2013 @ 2.26am 5pound 2 @ 34 weeks. Both mum and bub doing as well as expected.

TTCnewb!! Wow this is crazy! I guess those cramps you were experiencing were the real thing! Congrats, she seems like a healthy size so hopefully you both continue to do well! If you get a chance we want to see the lovely miss violet :)


----------



## Kellya009

I really need to pack my hospital bag!


----------



## Jellycat

Kelly I've been saying that everyday I really must pack my hospital bag just never quite get to it!

Last day at work tomorrow then my mission this week is hospital bag and paperwork :-0 oh the excitement.

Had the consultant today complete waste of time basically said if baby size is good ie average and not big, measuring two weeks over , gtt came good so she's not bothered seeing me again for 4 weeks. Got healthy eating clinic and midwife next week. I'm still do unprepared mentally and physically for a newborn baby


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats ttcnewb on the birth of baby violet!! 

X


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats ttcnewb!


----------



## Medzi

Congratulations ttcnewb!! 

I am in the middle of a 24 hour urine sample. I've done many throughout my life with my kidney disease so used to them but still no fun. But they think I might have pre-e so doing it today and go back in on Thursday... with my disease it is hard to distinguish as I always leak some protein and have high blood pressure. So they are trying to figure out if it is just high BP due to pregnancy in general and because I already have it and kidney disease or if it is actually pre-eclempsia.. Hopefully more answers on Thursday and some next steps.


----------



## Jadey121

ttcnewb said:


> Well our little girl was in a hurry to be with us. Violet Jean was born 7th May 2013 @ 2.26am 5pound 2 @ 34 weeks. Both mum and bub doing as well as expected.

congratulations! Love her name  xx


----------



## Jellycat

Medzi - hope everything turns out ok, I can't imagine doing a 24hr sample I'm
Bad enough at just doing a one off wee sample.


----------



## danielle1984

ttcnewb said:


> Well our little girl was in a hurry to be with us. Violet Jean was born 7th May 2013 @ 2.26am 5pound 2 @ 34 weeks. Both mum and bub doing as well as expected.

Congrats!! I'm happy everyone is doing well.


----------



## danielle1984

Kellya009 said:


> I really need to pack my hospital bag!

Totally agree with you! Mine isn't done yet, but I find it hard to do since I'm still using some of the things I need to pack. The baby stuff is ready tho.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow ttcnewb, congratulations! Glad you're both doing ok! X

Seeing these early announcements makes me so glad I finally got my bag ready... Albeit only last week. But now that's done, I'm kind of just waiting. Which sucks!

I think I'm going to head to the assessment unit tomorrow. Midwife today said twin2s heart rate was slow (but didn't mention numbers). He's the twin who was half a pound behind at my last growth scan 3 weeks ago and it's left me a little bit concerned. He's always been the one squashed to one side while the other takes up all the space. Now he's smaller and his heart rate is apparently slow. The mideide asked if his slow heart rate was normal.. But when I said no she just ignored me. Pft.


----------



## Jcliff

wow congrats to everyone!


----------



## NDH

Congrats o TTCnewb and Adriansmommy on your early but healthy arrivals!

I think the parenting thread can be started any time and we'll just move over as our Bubs are born. It doesn't seem fair to wait til mid July possibly to start one. I was a December snowflake last time but Sara wasn't born til January so I was one of the last to move over.


----------



## misslissa

Wow congrats ttcnewb! This kind of makes me more worried about being so unprepared!


----------



## misslissa

Ps can someone please explain how to do a ticker, well I've done one through lilypie and its all ready but for the life of me I don't know how you get it on your profile? 

As you can see I just get the big link below....


----------



## NDH

misslissa said:


> Ps can someone please explain how to do a ticker, well I've done one through lilypie and its all ready but for the life of me I don't know how you get it on your profile?
> 
> As you can see I just get the big link below....

You need the code for pseudo HTML, UBB Code and BB code, then copy and paste into your signature. It will start with [Img ]


----------



## tag74

AdriansMama had her little boy yesterday and beo2012 had her twin girls this morning and jewelsbaby81 will be having her twin boys today! Just thought y'all would like to know. They are coming fast and furiously. All are healthy! :)


----------



## MumMumMum

Found out today that dh might be losing his job. We'll know either way next week. If my bp is going to go up it will be this week!

I'm so stressed. We can't live on my wages esp on mat leave. We'd have to use my mat savings to keep us going until he got a new one. No mat leave for me or going back part time if it happens. I'm so gutted :cry:


----------



## Kellya009

Soo sorry mummum... I hope he doesn't lose his job. Or finds a better one!!

There are so many of our June babies being born, I'm hoping in a few weeks miss Georgia will make her appearance. Going the full 40 is not appealing to me right now lol. But I know it's likely to be more than 40 since its my first! Boo, I want to meet that little wriggler in my belly!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm in hospital after a quick monitoring showed I was having contractions every five minutes or so. I think they're just strong BHs and the boys are going to stay put but they want me in overnight anyway just to be sure. I'm bored already lol


----------



## MumMumMum

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm in hospital after a quick monitoring showed I was having contractions every five minutes or so. I think they're just strong BHs and the boys are going to stay put but they want me in overnight anyway just to be sure. I'm bored already lol

Good luck :flower:


----------



## Medzi

Congrats on all the new arrivals!

MumMumMum - I hope DH doesn't lose his job... that is stressful! Hopefully everything turns out ok!

Cottleston - Good luck! Can anyone go out and get your some magazines or books? I've been on bed rest so feeling soo bored too and totally useless. Hate feeling this way. I hope you get released tomorrow!


----------



## libbyam2003

Jellycat - Hmm yeah when to start the parenting thread... good question! Because yeah right now would be a very quiet thread... definitely the start of July if we haven't already started one by then? I know I'll be interested to see how everyone else is doing and how they're handling things! And due early June so will be talkin to the other new mamas either on here or the new thread somehow.

Medzi - Hope all is ok!

And my bag and baby's bag is 'packed'... as in, I have stuff in case we leave suddenly. But yeah there's stuff I plan to add and switch out before it'll be ready to go for real. Like there's no makeup in the bag yet and I have my winter robe in there because I use my summer robe!

Mummummum - oh dear! I hope you guys get good news next week and DH's job is safe! Yes, scary time! Hugs! Good that you have mat savings though!

Cottleston - Oh my! What's going on now? Things progressing??


----------



## danielle1984

Kellya009 said:


> Soo sorry mummum... I hope he doesn't lose his job. Or finds a better one!!
> 
> There are so many of our June babies being born, I'm hoping in a few weeks miss Georgia will make her appearance. Going the full 40 is not appealing to me right now lol. But I know it's likely to be more than 40 since its my first! Boo, I want to meet that little wriggler in my belly!!


I feel the same way!! I wouldn't be surprise if I went in after due date, but I would love to have him in my arms right after 37weeks :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Nothing happening so far! Still feeling contractions but not as frequent. I have another trace at 9pm tonight and then 3am i think... and if nothing happens I'll be sent home around 5pm tomorrow. Wonder if I'll get the steroid injections or not.

There's a newborn crying at the other end of the ward. It's making me want bubbas here now!


----------



## misslissa

Had my 33wk appointment today and I've come away wondering if maybe baby will come early. 

Midwife said baby is very low and may explain the period type pains I'm getting. Also when she asked if I was all ready and I said not at all as we are meant to be moving house she said to get my hospital bag ready as that's all that matters. 

I've been getting BH's every day for the last week or two which I've not questioned as I presume this is normal? 

My urine sample came back as +1 protein but my BP is great at 110/60 so I'm hoping there is no worry there? Also thinks my iron might be low. Results in a few days.

Daft really as it was a good appointment but I'm a little concerned that she was thinking I may deliver early. Do you think I'm being paranoid? I mean midwives don't hint do they! Unless she didn't want to worry me??


----------



## rowleypolie

Emotional day! OB called to tell me I missed an appointment that I thought was tomorrow. As I was trying to reschedule my phone died. I ran home to plug it in just to find out I needed to be in her office in 5 minutes. I ran to the car with two kids and then got checked in. Bp was high due to the stress, got in the room and waited. Wait wait wait, 45 minutes later with no entertainment for the kids I decide I will go home. Open the door to tell the nurse and she says oh like she forgot I was in there and says she will grab the doc right away.

Doc comes in and I burst into tears due to stress, frustrated kids, the missed appointment, and the fact that I have had reduced fetal movement. My daughter keeps saying mom, why are you crying even though I answer her each time. She asks at leat 5 times. Doc is worried about the reduced movement and wants either a stress test or ultrasound right then, looking at the time I only have 30 minutes until school pick up with a dead phone! Ultrasound tech goes super quick though and I made it onetime

Anyways tons of tears later baby looks fine, just over 5 lbs, head down facing my spine. The good news makes me cry more.


----------



## MumMumMum

misslissa said:


> Had my 33wk appointment today and I've come away wondering if maybe baby will come early.
> 
> Midwife said baby is very low and may explain the period type pains I'm getting. Also when she asked if I was all ready and I said not at all as we are meant to be moving house she said to get my hospital bag ready as that's all that matters.
> 
> I've been getting BH's every day for the last week or two which I've not questioned as I presume this is normal?
> 
> My urine sample came back as +1 protein but my BP is great at 110/60 so I'm hoping there is no worry there? Also thinks my iron might be low. Results in a few days.
> 
> Daft really as it was a good appointment but I'm a little concerned that she was thinking I may deliver early. Do you think I'm being paranoid? I mean midwives don't hint do they! Unless she didn't want to worry me??

My MW wasn't shy about telling me to get to hospital quickly when labour starts - it has got me worried! My point is, I'm sure if they were worried then they would have said something. 

I still have a gut feeling I'll deliver early. Not sure if it's intuition or paranoia :haha:

DD was born at 37 weeks and with the other complications etc my goal is 38 weeks this time. After that I'll be impatient for her to arrive!


----------



## misslissa

Thanks mummummum, I'm sure I'm just over thinking things. I'm fine, I'd like to get passed 36 weeks and after that what will be will be.


----------



## Jellycat

Misslissa - my mw last time was convinced I'd go early as getting lots of Braxton hicks and ended up 12 days overdue, she probably just wanted you to be prepared.

Rowleypolie - sorry you've had an emotional day, good news baby is ok

Cottleston- hope you and Bert & Ernie are doing ok, glad you got checked out today.

Mummumum - I fully appreciate how worrying it is thinking your dh will be losing his job as I had the same happen to us last time on maternity leave - hopefully he will be safe or find a new job quickly

As for me last day at work today my desk was covered in pink and blue balloons was given flowers, burt bee washes and lotions, moby wrap for me to wear with new-born baby can't wait to try it out !


----------



## Kellya009

Aw Rowley what a poo day. So stressful! Glad baby is ok.

I hope you can have a short time to yourself tonight to relax and destress!


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations on all the babies!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats on all the new arrivals, it's getting me scared lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wee update... Had another trace this morning. Only 3 contractions in 40 minutes so they look to be slowing down. These little pickles just love teasing me!!


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> Wee update... Had another trace this morning. Only 3 contractions in 40 minutes so they look to be slowing down. These little pickles just love teasing me!!

Cheeky boys!


----------



## Jellycat

That's good news Cottleston hopefully you will be able to get time to relax when at home ?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Rest with a 2 year old? Not sure such a thing exists! :D
I've just been discharged because although im still getting tightenings they're not getting any worse so hopefully when/if they progress, it won't take too long to get back there!


----------



## Jellycat

CottlestonPie said:


> Rest with a 2 year old? Not sure such a thing exists! :D
> I've just been discharged because although im still getting tightenings they're not getting any worse so hopefully when/if they progress, it won't take too long to get back there!

I was hoping DH might start helping you a little more for the next couple of weeks - or is that wishful thinking, I know what you mean about not getting time to rest with a toddler!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Let's put it this way... I got home, he said "put lunch on" then moaned at me because he wants to see iron man 3 but I don't think I can deal with sitting still in a cinema chair for 3hrs. I've been massively guilt tripped!
(So I've told him I'm ordering pizza and not sharing. Ha.)


----------



## yoshy

We went to see Iron Man 3 on Monday night... if it's the kind of thing you normally like and you can sit on an isle so you can get out to the bathroom easily, it's totally worth taking the night off and getting a babysitter so the two of you can go see it! We loved it!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I would love to... But spd and painfully puffy feet kind of put a stop to it. I'd be seriously uncomfortable sadly. DH of course doesn't understand and is trying to guilt me into going anyway but meh. He's not the one who has to fit their twin bump into a small seat with no wiggle room.

Feeling a bit down in the dumps now I'm home. I sat in a room all of last night and today seeing women come and go having their babies.., and I left the same way I went in.


----------



## libbyam2003

Cottleston - Oh man things have slowed down? Well, guess they want to chill a bit longer! Drat! Ha and yeah if I started maternity leave before having this baby, I wouldn't be keeping my toddler at home with me as that is MORE work than being at work! I feel for ya! Well, I guess its not so bad if you just lie around... but then I'd have mommy guilt for not entertaining dd... ahhhhh!

Do you take your son when you go to the movies?? We haven't gone to the movies in ages! And yeah I'd need to bring pillows, haha! But we have theaters with bigger comfier seats... and I'd buy tickets online in advance to get the ones with a bar in front so I could put up my feet!

Misslissa - BH totally normal. Had them a lot with this pregnancy and my first too. But no idea if the MW was implying you'll be early or not... seems like would be hard to tell at 33 weeks? But I have no idea... I'd want to call and ask for clarification!

Rowley - Oh dear what a day you had!! Hugs!!!!! I always think I'm going to forget my appts now... harder once there are other kids and commitments to remember and deal with! Glad baby is doing well!

Jellycat- Yay your start of maternity leave! Lucky duck! And a moby wrap, wow! Was that on your registry or did they know you wanted one? Not enough people babywear here... so no one would buy me one unless I asked...


----------



## yoshy

Ugh, at least my main suffering right now is just carpal tunnel...
Don't let him guilt you into it, Cottleston... it's not worth it if you're just going to suffer the entire time. No movie's worth that. :(


----------



## libbyam2003

Carpul tunnel... yeah I was reading that can happen...

I'm dealing with pain in my calves this week... and restless leg... and thigh pains when trying to turn over in bed at night. So appears its a 'leg' week for me. Well, and BH galore, but that's been normal since third tri.


----------



## Jellycat

Libby - my colleague went on maternity 8 months ago and was given spa vouchers - I knew I wouldn't want this so a friend asked what I hadn't bought yet so I told her moby wrap, burt bee smellies and a new baby monitor, she told me not to buy anymore stuff until I'm on maternity leave. Didn't specify colour I was looking at but they choose the one I wanted 

I've had alot more lower bellyaches past week and not my pelvis bone, get it when I bend over so I think I'm getting into that uncomfortable unable to put your shoes on stage now.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Gosh that took me ages to catch up! I've missed so much! And so many babies already!

I've just had my consultant appointment today and she's happy to discharge me from the hospital and back into the care of the community midwifes. So looks like I'll hopefully be having a VBAC. Would love it if I avoid another csection. My scar has been really sore though so I'm nervous!

Are any of you planning a VBAC? How is your scar holding up?


----------



## Kellya009

Well I have the diaper bag packed for the hospital!

A few diapers and wipes (my hospital does provide these too), a few receiving and swaddling blankies, and 2 outfits. 

I wish someone could pack my bag for me, it seems so complicated especially when my house is so messy!!

I'm feeling a bit down because my blood sugar numbers are slowly getting worse and harder to control. I guess the preg hormones are increasing. So I'll talk to my dr about maybe starting insulin. I'm totally scared to have to take it but I don't think I can keep my numbers down for 5 more weeks :(.


----------



## Kendi

Almost there


----------



## MumMumMum

How is everyone doing - not long now!

The nursery is finally finished and I love how it's turned out.

Last night was the worst night's sleep for me yet. Ended up running a bath at 3am to try and help me get back to sleep. The biggest thing was stressing about dh's job. Wish we didn't have to wait so long to find out.

Baby has been moving around like crazy the last few days, I've felt sick on and off and been getting lower back pains that are more like period pains. Can stress send you into early labour? I was induced early last time so have no experience of it building up naturally.


----------



## MumMumMum

Kellya009 said:


> Well I have the diaper bag packed for the hospital!
> 
> A few diapers and wipes (my hospital does provide these too), a few receiving and swaddling blankies, and 2 outfits.
> 
> I wish someone could pack my bag for me, it seems so complicated especially when my house is so messy!!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit down because my blood sugar numbers are slowly getting worse and harder to control. I guess the preg hormones are increasing. So I'll talk to my dr about maybe starting insulin. I'm totally scared to have to take it but I don't think I can keep my numbers down for 5 more weeks :(.

I def preferred packing the baby bag! It's more fun. Mine still needs toiletries and a change of clothes or two for me.

Hope you get your blood sugars under control.


----------



## Mellie1988

Ugh feel like I'm in 1st tri all over again...sooo tired!! I've been up almost 2 hours and I'm ready for a nap...DS is happily watching tv and playing a game on his little console, thinking of a little dose as there's no way I'm gonna last all day! 

Anyone else constantly tired?? Hope it lifts in time for labour lol!! Also need this nesting to kick in again as still got a few things that need doing in the house before baby arrives! 

Had my mw appt on Wednesday, all was well with my bp and urine...baby's hb is brill, measuring 34 weeks and baby is 3/5th engaged....mw doesn't think I'll make my due date...hope she's right!! Going on a hugeee walk on Tuesday when I will be 37 weeks exactly, think I'm gonna start operation get baby out from Tuesday! Lol 

X


----------



## Jellycat

Kelly they might just be able to give you the tablet form of insulin rather than injections - hope they manage to get under control

2ndtimelucky I havent had a csection so cant help but do know a couple of people who have and one of which there was only 12 months between the two labours and her scar was tender during pregnancy but everything turned out well for her an d she got the VBAC she was hoping for.

MumMumMum - I think its a norml stage of baby preparing getting the odd aches and pains etc , Ive been getting the past couple of days what I call Lightening crotch where you will walk around and get sooting pains. LAst week I was getting intermittent back ache with tightenings and this was due to the baby being back to back. Do you know what position baby is in? If you get any regular or cinstant pains then could indicate early labour. If you are ever unsure call your midwife


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Mellie you are onnly a few more days away from being full term  Lets hope the midwife is right. Im just hoping to not go 12days overdue again as those final two weeks were hell and as the longest any of my friends have gone is 4 days overdue dont think anyone quite understoof how fed up I was feeling.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Has anyone started EPO yet? 
I want to start the eviction on Monday but don't think there's anything I can do what with being a section. Desperate to have it at 37+ weeks instead of 38+ weeks though.


----------



## Mellie1988

I started epo last week, 1 x 1000mg tablet orally...gonna up it to 2 tablets from 37 weeks. 

Also having 3 cups of RLT at the moment, will up that to 4 next week 

X


----------



## Jellycat

I havent consistently been drinking my RLT just the odd cup every now and then but as soon as my hospital bag is packed, baby clothes and bedding washed, crib up Im going to start with the EPO and RLT 2 cups daily (Im aiming for Monday to start (fingers crossed at 35 weeks))


----------



## libbyam2003

I packed a few diapers too... hmm and need to do wipes. I figured I'd pack the diaper bag for a regular 'day' and then add the extra stuff for hospital stay... so then the bag would be ready for going places already. I did also pack some blankets... so I can get some pictures without the hospital blankets. I did 2 outfits too... one in newborn and one in 0-3 months since won't know what will fit!

I packed my bag... and then I have a littler bag in my bathroom for stuff I use daily... 

Kelly - I hope you don't need insulin... fingers crossed! But you are so close.. at least only 5 weeks left either way!

Mum - Huge stress can send you into early labour I've read... like a spouse dying. They say lower stressors usually won't do it. But I do notice the times I've gotten real stressed at work etc, I get strong BH that hurt! So seems like some people are more susceptible to stress effects. I was induced too last time... and trying to figure out how it'll be different this time... seems like you can have contractions for weeks even before delivering. So I will just wait and see!

Mellie - Oh I hope I don't follow in your footsteps and get tired again! I have been enjoying not needing naps after work these days! I needed those even in second tri. Now, even on the weekends, I don't always take a nap even though I could when dd naps. Although I could ALWAYS nap... but I find now I don't HAVE to. And since I'm still working, napping on the weekends makes me want to nap at work and I can't! Good luck with operation get baby out!!! :)


----------



## libbyam2003

Had my 36 week dr appt yesterday. Bump a little under size, almost 36 weeks.. just right. And had a scan... baby is measuring maybe 2 days bigger than due date suggests... which is fine! Means smaller than my dd was at this point, so no induction needing to be planned! So I can wait and let things happen on their own, which is what I've wanted. I was so nervous he'd be measuring huge like dd did and I'd get scared and plan an induction again.

Haven't done anything to speed up things... I guess I might try stuff starting next week? Not really feeling impatient yet.


----------



## misslissa

libbyam2003 said:


> I'm dealing with pain in my calves this week... and restless leg... and thigh pains when trying to turn over in bed at night. So appears its a 'leg' week for me. Well, and BH galore, but that's been normal since third tri.

I'm getting bad pains from my hips to my knees at night, I use a pillow and have tried banana's at bedtime (someone suggested it could help if its a lack of potassium) and no difference. 

Is this RLS/cramps or just something you get in pregnancy?


----------



## libbyam2003

I guess its just something we get in pregnancy. I thought calcium might help but so far drinking more milk etc hasn't seemed to help.


----------



## misslissa

I've tried the same but it's no better. Oh well if that's the way it is I'll cope for a few more weeks.


----------



## Kellya009

So are the period type pains what contractions feel like? Last night each time I got up to go pee and got back into bed I had a BH, which always happens after I pee, but my lower tummy and upper thighs felt painful like period cramps. And the pain stayed for a while, it didn't stop when the BH went away. 

Just wondering what exactly that was. My back is killing me this morning too.


----------



## Kellya009

Oh and also, mummum... U need to post your nursery pics for everyone to see here!! I saw them on the other thread and it is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## MumMumMum

Kellya009 said:


> Oh and also, mummum... U need to post your nursery pics for everyone to see here!! I saw them on the other thread and it is sooo gorgeous!

Ah, thanks! I tried to do it last night but it wasn't playing ball. I'll try again later on the laptop.

How's everyone getting on? I'm still feeling sick and getting back ache but I also have a cold so it could just be that. I slept better last night - trying really hard not to think about next week as I can't do anything to change it. Hoping it's good news.


----------



## MumMumMum

Let's try again!

Hope it worked!
 



Attached Files:







Nursery photo 1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7









Nursery photo 2.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 6









Nursery photo 3.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lisasmith

That's gorgeous!! 

Congrats on all the babies &#10084;


----------



## Medzi

Lovely nursery MumMumMum! Sorry you are still battling a cold.

Kelly - not sure what it is :( I've been having the odd period type cramping too but nothing last too long. And I don't even think I've had any BH! I have had some tight cramps around my belly button that can last while (like those cramps you get in your side when you run) - is that what one feels like?)..

As for me, I was in the hospital for about 4 hours on Thursday. My blood pressure is still waaay up but they are just trying everything they can to keep Cubby inside. I was on a non stress test for what felt like forever while also hooked up to a blood pressure cuff that went every 15 minutes. NST was great - Cubby is just doing so well and is happy as can be. Just my body that is getting the worst of it. So they added 200 mg twice daily labetalol to my already 90 mg twice daily of Adalat. I test my BP at home and so far haven't noticed a difference :( I'm still measuring around 145-150/ 95-100. As I already have kidney disease it is becoming more and more dangerous having my BP this high. Boooo.. so a brief mention of an induction at 37 weeks was mentioned but I really don't want to be inducted :cry:


----------



## Lisasmith

Girls with leg problems, magnesium is the key :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Medzi said:


> Lovely nursery MumMumMum! Sorry you are still battling a cold.
> 
> Kelly - not sure what it is :( I've been having the odd period type cramping too but nothing last too long. And I don't even think I've had any BH! I have had some tight cramps around my belly button that can last while (like those cramps you get in your side when you run) - is that what one feels like?)..
> 
> As for me, I was in the hospital for about 4 hours on Thursday. My blood pressure is still waaay up but they are just trying everything they can to keep Cubby inside. I was on a non stress test for what felt like forever while also hooked up to a blood pressure cuff that went every 15 minutes. NST was great - Cubby is just doing so well and is happy as can be. Just my body that is getting the worst of it. So they added 200 mg twice daily labetalol to my already 90 mg twice daily of Adalat. I test my BP at home and so far haven't noticed a difference :( I'm still measuring around 145-150/ 95-100. As I already have kidney disease it is becoming more and more dangerous having my BP this high. Boooo.. so a brief mention of an induction at 37 weeks was mentioned but I really don't want to be inducted :cry:

:hugs: I hope they get some meds to work well together xx


----------



## MumMumMum

Medzi said:


> Lovely nursery MumMumMum! Sorry you are still battling a cold.
> 
> Kelly - not sure what it is :( I've been having the odd period type cramping too but nothing last too long. And I don't even think I've had any BH! I have had some tight cramps around my belly button that can last while (like those cramps you get in your side when you run) - is that what one feels like?)..
> 
> As for me, I was in the hospital for about 4 hours on Thursday. My blood pressure is still waaay up but they are just trying everything they can to keep Cubby inside. I was on a non stress test for what felt like forever while also hooked up to a blood pressure cuff that went every 15 minutes. NST was great - Cubby is just doing so well and is happy as can be. Just my body that is getting the worst of it. So they added 200 mg twice daily labetalol to my already 90 mg twice daily of Adalat. I test my BP at home and so far haven't noticed a difference :( I'm still measuring around 145-150/ 95-100. As I already have kidney disease it is becoming more and more dangerous having my BP this high. Boooo.. so a brief mention of an induction at 37 weeks was mentioned but I really don't want to be inducted :cry:

Hope the meds get your BP under control. I had the labetalol last time before and after to get my BP down. I think I remember it does take some time to kick in. Fingers crossed it works soon and you can avoid an induction :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Keeping my fingers crossed that the meds work for you Medzi. :hugs:

More twins born yesterday. I think there's only 2 sets left... Get the feeing I'll be last lol


----------



## MumMumMum

CottlestonPie said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that the meds work for you Medzi. :hugs:
> 
> More twins born yesterday. I think there's only 2 sets left... Get the feeing I'll be last
> 
> Won't be long now!


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston - there's still Anidae with twins to be born too :hugs:


----------



## MumMumMum

Dd is having a sleepover at grandma's tonight so that thefirst time we leave her overnight isn't when i'm in hospital. Off out to the cinema and for dinner. I've got crazy bh and period pain type back ache again. Hope iron man is good enough to distract me so it's not too uncomfortable for 2hrs+ !

Could be our last date night.for a long time! Enjoy your saturday night.


----------



## Jellycat

Enjoy MumMumMum  We have similar plans next weekend ;-)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh hope you have/had a good night MumMumMum! DS was at my mums last night but I can't be dealing with sitting in a cinema so DH and I got a Chinese takeaway and had an early night. 

I had a bit of a funny turn this evening. Almost fainted on the stairs and it took me around half an hour just to feel well enough to stand up supported by DH. I still feel sick now, an hour and a half later. Hopefully I can either get some sleep soon or throw up. Don't like sicky limbo of "will I won't I?"


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I was at a childrens bday party today and thought I was going to faint, been feeling funny all day :-/


----------



## Medzi

Same here! Been feeling waay off today - I did throw up and it helped a little but feel super faint and like my arms weigh 50 pounds each.


----------



## MumMumMum

Really enjoyed the film. All through dinner and the film I had the back ache and tightenings. Feel a bit sick and sometimes with them it's felt like my chest is tight. Oh, and I had the old lightening crotch when I got out of the car too.


Home now and running a bath to see if it stops. No idea what the build up to anything would be as I was induced last time and went from nothing to awful contractions straight away. Could be nothing but different to what i've felt so far this pregnancy.


----------



## Kellya009

I've also been feeling a bit faint for the past few days...


----------



## misslissa

Lisasmith said:


> Girls with leg problems, magnesium is the key :)

Any foods in particular that are high in magnesium? I'll try anything, pains are getting a bit worse the last couple of nights.


----------



## Medzi

misslissa said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Girls with leg problems, magnesium is the key :)
> 
> Any foods in particular that are high in magnesium? I'll try anything, pains are getting a bit worse the last couple of nights.Click to expand...

I know bananas, kidney and black beans, bran, and spinach are all good for magnesium :)


----------



## Jellycat

Having one of those fed up days today's I'm just so uncomfortable can't get comfortable at all. Couldn't put my shoes on this morning either really not sure how I'd cope for a possible 7 weeks more like I did with my first.

Think I need to chill out for abit. How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## CottlestonPie

:hugs: hope you have a better day tomorrow.
im a little fed up but mostly just because im so ready now. two and a half weeks is so soon but its dragging soooo much.
i cant remember when i last wore shoes or socks. i've been in flipflops for at least 6 weeks if not more :haha:

dh got me a spicy curry tonight... wishful thinking. all its done is give me heartburn and ernie hiccups. :dohh:


----------



## MumMumMum

Jellycat said:


> Having one of those fed up days today's I'm just so uncomfortable can't get comfortable at all. Couldn't put my shoes on this morning either really not sure how I'd cope for a possible 7 weeks more like I did with my first.
> 
> Think I need to chill out for abit. How is everyone else feeling?

:hugs:

I'm torn between being fed up, wanting to get to full term and being nervous! :haha:

I'm now nervous about going into labour, dh getting here (assuming he still has a job - which he needs to!), getting dd tk my mum's and then getting to the hospital in time!

I did a lot of cleaning and organising today and have more planned for tomorrow so hppefully it will be easier to keep on top of once baby is here and we have mws and health visitors coming in - as well as friends and family. 

I'm nearly done packing mine, baby's and dd1's bags. Still need to wash the carry car seat covers - planning on doing that tomorrow. Then we should hopefully be all ready to go. Hopefully!


----------



## Kendi

MumMumMum said:


> Let's try again!
> 
> Hope it worked!

Beautiful nursery.....do you plan for the baby to sleep in their own room from hospital?


----------



## MumMumMum

CottlestonPie said:


> :hugs: hope you have a better day tomorrow.
> im a little fed up but mostly just because im so ready now. two and a half weeks is so soon but its dragging soooo much.
> i cant remember when i last wore shoes or socks. i've been in flipflops for at least 6 weeks if not more :haha:
> 
> dh got me a spicy curry tonight... wishful thinking. all its done is give me heartburn and ernie hiccups. :dohh:


:hugs:

I had such bad swelling last time I know what you mean about shoes and socks. I was in work shoes a size bigger which were ridiculous once all the fluid drained away. This time i'veavoided it so far - but there's still time!


----------



## MumMumMum

Kendi said:


> MumMumMum said:
> 
> 
> Let's try again!
> 
> Hope it worked!
> 
> Beautiful nursery.....do you plan for the baby to sleep in their own room from hospital?Click to expand...

Thanks! She'll be in our room in the cot at night, moses basket in the day but downstairs. We're just keeping the moses basket in there for now until she is here. We had the basket for dd1 but she didn't like it. We wouldn't bother with it this time but as we had it we thought we may as well try her with it.


----------



## misslissa

Ok I'm accepting the fact that although I'm trying to remain chilled out I'm actually very stressed at the moment. 

Can you ladies tell me what you had done by 34wks? Nursery, washing, purchasing, hospital bags? I've done nothing. 

We have been waiting to move house for over a month now so everything is boxed up. I'm worried the sale is falling through. If the sale goes through the earliest we will move will be two more weeks I think and I'll be 36 weeks. If it falls through I'm waiting around so I'll be in the same position but in the old house. 

All my baby stuff is boxed up and by this stage I feel I need to be in baby mode. I'm missing not having everything around me to enjoy.

I know that I'll manage if baby comes early, or if I haven't managed to have time to create the home I wanted but I don't want to have to cope. It's making me really sad that I'm not getting this. 

I've tried so hard to be positive about everything but this last few days I've been shattered and now have a coldsore which shows I'm run down. I think deep down this is all upsetting me more than I wanted to admit. 

I don't want to be a brat about it as I know in the end we'll be fine. I just wanted a bit of time to relax and enjoy things. I wanted to sit in my nice nursery looking at my babies clothes and things. :(

So by this stage what have you ladies done, I think I need to start trying to catch up as my time is running out and I can't keep waiting for the new house.


----------



## CottlestonPie

At 34 weeks id only just finished the hospital bags and ordered the cot mattress. I can't say much about nurseries because they'll be in our room until they're sleeping well enough to move in with DS so we haven't bothered doing any decorating or anything. I still need a new chest of drawers for the babies' clothes and I haven't even looked for one yet... And I need to rewash almost everything. 

I'm sorry you're so stressed out hun. I can't imagine how hard it must be waiting on the sale of a house at 34 weeks. I moved house at 30 weeks last time and that was bad enough. The most important thing is that you and baby are ok, and although it's nice to have everything decorated and prepared, all LO will really need for a while is a place to sleep, nappies, milk and mummy. As long as those 4 things are around, nothing else matters :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tartlet

Holy rotten lightening crotch Batman!! And these cramps!! Ugh!


----------



## misslissa

Thanks Cottleston. I know, we'll cope I suppose I'd just set myself up weeks ago that by now I'd be in my nice new house, all organised.

I'm not massively bothered about the nursery as such as baby will be with us, it's more that I want his clothes and cot set up all nice and clean. 

You know what it's like when you're moving, the current house is dusty with boxes stacked up, we're living with minimal everything. Having to stay now will mean putting the house back into home mode which will take a while. But I can't do that as hopefully we will move and I don't want to pack twice!

I don't know, I'm just a bit low about it today.


----------



## Jellycat

Misslisa :hugs: if it helps I've only washed the newborn clothes, no nursery, no bedding, no bibs - only thing I have bought is nappies and wipes. Oh and no hospital bag as of yet either.

Tartlet - yep lightening crutch sucks lol


----------



## misslissa

That makes me feel better jellycat, I'm not alone by the looks of it! 

I'm going to write a list tomorrow for packing my bag. Maybe if that's done it's something off my mind.


----------



## NDH

I'm 37+1 and all I have is nappies (making my own cloth ones, 7 to go but I have enough if I don't get them finished) and a place for baby to sleep as we just moved DD out of the side car cot. I don't have the car seat installed (though DD is still in a rear facing seat so worst case scenario we just adjust the straps to lowest setting and my parents drive DD home), don't have newborn clothes washed or even unpacked from the storage tub at my parents house and I don't even have a list of what to pack made up, let alone have the bags packed :wacko:


----------



## Kellya009

Baby clothes and blankies all washed... Baby bag packed for the hospital... Mama bag not even started. Going to target tonight to get some mini toiletries and nursing tanks hopefully!

I have 30 newborn diapers and 1 pack of wipes... Didn't want to stock up yet, just be prepared for the first few days and then hopefully mom and sister will help me figure out what else I need!

Is it important to have one of those snot sucker bulbs right away? And baby nail clippers?


----------



## Kellya009

Also what do newborns use bibs for? Thought you didn't need them until they start baby food??


----------



## Lisasmith

I've never had a nasal suction thing and I've never used bibs lol. 

I'm all done and ready to go


----------



## CottlestonPie

I never used the sucker either but baby nails are super scratchy and grow fast so I think either clippers, scissors or a nail file are kind of essential. 
Bibs are good for catching milky sick but I prefer muslins so I'm stocking up on those instead.


----------



## Kellya009

I have that constant nasty taste in my mouth like I did in 1st tri. It's bringing back horrible memories of MS! Not even brushing teeth or drinking water makes it go away. Yuck.


----------



## Mellie1988

Term tomorrow and I am officially ready(!!)....every single thing is done - baby wise anyway...could do with giving the house a once over and sorting the conservatory but I really don't have the energy! 

Kelly - I've had the horrible taste back in my mouth for a while now...I find myself eating to get rid of the taste though as it isn't accompanied by the sick feeling like in 1st tri...I'm gonna be a whale if this baby doesn't arrive soon!! 

With you on the lightening crotch aswell, omg....I was walking yesterday and inbetween the baby giving some almighty kicks (haven't really felt much kicks since about 28 weeks? More rolls...so it was a big shock lol) and lightening crotch...my friend thought I was about to go into labour, her face was a picture! 

X


----------



## MumMumMum

We moved when I was pregnant last time. Most stressful thing ever - mostly because our buyer was playing games knowing we were stuck and had to move. I was 32 weeks when we moved in and the house was a state. I was in the hospital at 36 weeks and we still had unpacking to do and baby stuff to sort. I know it's not the way you pictured it but you'll make it work.

If it feels like it is getting too close then all I would say is get the essentials ready, some clothes, nappies and any bedding etc. That's what baby needs in the early days anyway.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Anyone else getting serious fatigue? I feel like I haven't slept in weeks and struggle to get out of bed. Gets worse every day now.


----------



## MumMumMum

CottlestonPie said:


> Anyone else getting serious fatigue? I feel like I haven't slept in weeks and struggle to get out of bed. Gets worse every day now.

Thought I was just being lazy! My toilet trips in the night hhave really increased and I think that is making it worse. A newborn in a few weeks time is going to be interesting on the energy front!


----------



## Mellie1988

Yep cottleston I'm constantly tired...although I can't stay in bed as I just get too uncomfortable...I can't imagine what it's like with twins :( 

X


----------



## Jellycat

I'm needing abit of a snooze each day but not struggling to stay awake most days.

We had hundreds of muslin cloths for JJ as such a sickie mucousie baby so they are currently in the wash. We went through loads of bibs as JJ always had milk posits , I'm hoping to breast feed this time though so not sure they are going to be needed so just buying a small pack.

Had health clinic today she was happy with my weight gain and thinks if I continue as I am I should be a similar weight to what I was pre pregnancy (which I don't think so I think I will have at least a stone to loose)


----------



## libbyam2003

Medzi - Oh I hope they can get your BP figured out!! Hugs!

Mumumumum - I saw Ironman yesterday! We got aisle seats, but I ended up not having to get up because we were in cushy more pricey seats... worth it! Also put my legs up on DH for awhile too... love seat type where arm rest could be pushed up.

Cottleston - You have done so well to last this long with twins!! Things must be getting rough for you now! Hope you were able to take it easy this weekend!

Misslissa - oh yes hard time to be planning a possible move! I would be stressed also! It is hard to be patient and wait for it to happen when you want to be totally ready for the baby! I get it! We are ready for the baby... and have been for a little while... but then we are in a different situation so I wouldn't be comparing.. it'll just make you worry since there's nothing you can do right now, right? If it helps any, you never know when life will throw you a curve ball. We were totally ready for our first baby... a month after having her, a tornado destroyed our house and we could have died! God was with us and things worked out, but it meant having to 'start over' as far as baby stuff and so all that preparation didn't end up meaning a lot. Can you have all his clothes clean and in one place all organized, yet still packed? Infant clothes mostly don't need to be hung, so that might be fine. And yeah my baby won't even be in his crib for 6 months, but I did want it all set up... I'm a planner and impatient... so I get wishing everything was done!

Well, I have a banana on my desk... think I'll go get a spinach salad and add beans to it! Anything to help avoid some leg pains!

Oh and don't have car seat installed... DH just pulled the car seat base out of the attic.. mouse poo on it, eww!

Kelly - Snot sucker probably don't need immediately... nail clippers... well sometimes needed but hospital can do it if needed. Siena did need her clipped a lot at first because she'd scratch... the mittens help a lot though! Bibs.... for spit up so their outfits don't get messy... depends how well they handle feedings, some spit up way more. Siena wasn't that bad, but she would occasionally spit up.. maybe while I was trying to burp her but usually after being laid down for sleep etc, sigh! So I learned to keep something under her in order to avoid changing sheets constantly.


----------



## libbyam2003

I definitely was feeling more run down this weekend... and sore... hoping being at work helps as I sit a whole lot more. Also, I find I'm actually more comfortable in bed than in a chair, so I tend to watch tv in bed now versus in the living room. We have a temperpedic... I wonder if that is why... because with Siena, the bed hurt my hips a lot but was a pillowtop kind of mattress then. But I guess every baby is different!

Also put on a few pounds this weekend... hoping its water weight from eating high salt stuff and not drinking enough etc... so drinking a lot today and planning to eat lots veggies and such!!


----------



## Medzi

Super tired here too. Feels like the smallest tasks, even just taking a shower, is like running a marathon. 

I have an ultrasound in an hour to check on Cubby - make sure my blood pressure isn't affecting the placenta or blood flow. So far these checks have been just fine and Cubby is measuring ahead and is happy so I am sure it will be the same today. I still love getting those sneak peaks!!


----------



## Kellya009

Baby has been head down for weeks with feet on my right and back and bum on my left... Woke up this mornin with little baby feet poking out my left side of my tummy! It's weird that she flipped that way. She was in the same position for weeks beforehand! She better stay head down at least!

Oh it's 10:30 here and I'm still lying in bed. What a lazy bum I am!!


----------



## Kellya009

Packed these in my hospital bag for my labour support :)

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/kellya009/E2FD00FC-0121-42A1-A404-E70D431724C1-6176-000006555A3B2799_zpsd71ff455.jpg


----------



## Kendi

MumMumMum said:


> Kendi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumMumMum said:
> 
> 
> Let's try again!
> 
> Hope it worked!
> 
> Beautiful nursery.....do you plan for the baby to sleep in their own room from hospital?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! She'll be in our room in the cot at night, moses basket in the day but downstairs. We're just keeping the moses basket in there for now until she is here. We had the basket for dd1 but she didn't like it. We wouldn't bother with it this time but as we had it we thought we may as well try her with it.Click to expand...

Thanks for the response, we were to have the little one in their own room from hospital but will get a moses basket for our room for month one at least. As you can see, mine may be last minute panic as am in week 37 headed 38:)....any pain could mean anything so kinda nervous.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Holy jebus they look HUGE!

I'm sure it's just another false alarm but me and DH dtd tonight for the first time in ages. Now I'm getting painful cramps and tightenings in my belly and lower back, I've just had my 3rd BM (I'm usually a once every 2 days type), I'm feeling sick and got the shakes. The only difference between this and when I was in labour with ds1 is that my water broke at the start with DS. Sooo... I'm just waiting to see if it'll progress this time or if it's another false start caused by dtd.


----------



## Medzi

CottlestonPie said:


> Holy jebus they look HUGE!
> 
> I'm sure it's just another false alarm but me and DH dtd tonight for the first time in ages. Now I'm getting painful cramps and tightenings in my belly and lower back, I've just had my 3rd BM (I'm usually a once every 2 days type), I'm feeling sick and got the shakes. The only difference between this and when I was in labour with ds1 is that my water broke at the start with DS. Sooo... I'm just waiting to see if it'll progress this time or if it's another false start caused by dtd.

Oooh! Keep us posted!


----------



## CottlestonPie

BAH. Just like last time, it's fizzled out to random tightenings again. I give up, I have NO idea what my body is up to... Oh well only 15 days til c-day!


----------



## Kellya009

Cottleston go for a long walk and bounce on an exercise ball!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Morning everyone! Have been in an out of hosp the past week with my BP and protein and blood in my urine :-( was really scared they would induce the baby, I'm hoping things happen by themselves this as I had to be induced last time! Glad everyone seems well and babies are staying put


----------



## CottlestonPie

Kelly I have a scan today. I might jog to the hospital :haha:
Jade, hope things happen naturally for you!


----------



## MumMumMum

Hope things happen soon for those waiting for it and nothing happens for those not!

Today's the day we find out about dh's job. Hopefully it's good news and then I have two days to get my bp down for the mw! I'm sure it's up right now, i'm so worried I feel sick so it has to be.

After all the bh and cramping we had on sat I've told dh no dtd until full term now, just in case. Can't believe next week is full term! Eek. We got the cot and nursing chair set up in our room yesterday. Feels so real now.


----------



## Jellycat

Oh mummummum hope it's good news for dh

Jade - hope your bp manages to stabilise and come down .

Cottleston - I had that last time with JJ loads of false starts etc at least you have a c date

Afm - think I lost abit of my plug this morning only about half a teaspoon but happy things are all Moving in the right direction . Hospital bag packing today


----------



## Mellie1988

Cottleston hope things start up for you soon! You must be so tired now :( 

Jade oh no, hope you don't end up being induced again :( 

Emma - eeek it's all getting exciting...I'm pretty sure I've been losing little bits of my plug too...I might pounce on OH later :lol: 

Kelly - those skittles look yum! I had a pack of Jelly babies in my labour bag....they kind of got eaten :blush: :haha: 

Afm....37 weeks today!!! :happydance: full term, wahooo! Ready when you are little man!! 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh and yay baby is size of a watermelon...although I feel more like I'm carrying a baby elephant LOL! 

X


----------



## MumMumMum

He's lost his job. My last chance at mat leave and time with my kids and i'll have to go back to work when she's maybe 8 weeks old :cry:


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh mum mum :( so sorry, hope your OH can find more work very soon so you don't have to return to work so early :( :hugs: 

Xxxx


----------



## Jellycat

MumMumMum said:


> He's lost his job. My last chance at mat leave and time with my kids and i'll have to go back to work when she's maybe 8 weeks old :cry:

Oh I'm sorry really hoping he'd be ok. I'm sending you all my positive thoughts that a new job will turn up soon for him so you will still have time off :hugs:

Mellie - yay happy full term ! Pounce on that man :-0. How you feeling this morning? 

Well whoever I said yesterday I'm kit tired and only need a short snooze - that's a complete lie this morning got up with JJ had shower and breakfast then just set on the sofa for two hours :blush: must of needed more of a sleep than I thought - only reason I got up is because I want to get baby stuff ready so I can then relax


----------



## libbyam2003

Kelly - I read in these last weeks the baby can learn to pivot their hips so I guess that would mean their legs would move to the other side?

Cottleston - I have a friend that would get contractions if she dtd... but all that did was make her sore and hurt for a day or 2, didn't make the baby come early. But everyone is different, so who knows! I do think anything that causes pains like that might help if your body is already geared for labor!

Mum - oh no!! I'm so sorry!! 8 weeks? There are plenty of people here that go back at that point... but I know it'll be hard since you are wanting to be home with your lo, sigh! I am hopeful he'll find another job soon!

Jelly - I did turn the light on when I went the bathroom in the middle of the night last night... but normally don't. Figuring now if I DO start to lose plug, we're far enough along that it won't regrow etc. I think I read (what to expect when expecting) if you lose your plug, could mean labor in 1-2 weeks max? But think if it was whole plug.

Mellie - Congrats on full term!!

Afm - I am so used to lack of sleep now! I have learned to not look at my clock until I think its at least 5 am... because if I look when I first wake up and every time after that I'm wondering what time it is... I'd be looking at like 3 and 4 am ugh! Today, I did pretty good and didn't look until 4:55 am. :) But I am happy that I AM getting some good sleep, even if less than normal. With my first pregnancy, my hips hurt so bad that sleeping on my side was not comfortable and now I can be comfortable, just still wake up a lot!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Sorry to hear about your husbands job MumMumMum, we went through something similar just after my son was born, things happen for a reason and everything will turn out ok in the end! Xx


----------



## Medzi

So so sorry MumMumMum :hugs: Hopefully he finds something else soon!

Jade - I'm exactly the same as you...stupid BP and protein :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

So sorry MumMumMum. I hope you work something out :hugs:

So my scan was... Surprising. 
Turns out my false alarm last night forced twin 1 head down. Twin 2 is still breech. Now I don't know what I'm going to do or even what hospital policy is for delivery. I'm so mentally prepared for a c section that I'm not sure I want to change. But then part of me is like... Why go through surgery if you don't have to?
Ugh. 
I keep breaking down in tears because I just don't know what to do. Sigh.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Oh wow cottlestonpie! Maybe u will still have to have the section because of the twin that's breech? Very scary if everything was to change now!


----------



## Mellie1988

Could you give your mw a call and discuss your options cottleston? Hope you have a plan soon :( 

X


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm consultant led... And my consultant only works for 3hrs on a Monday morning. :dohh:
I have his secretary's number and I've been advised to call her on Thursday to see if I can have an emergency appointment but it's not looking likely at the moment. 
Something is telling me to push for the section though... Not sure why.


----------



## Mellie1988

Must be such a hard decision to make :( hope you can get an emergency appt for Thursday 

X


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Anyone else feel like they are struggling to breath? I have no room left in me for anything anymore, not even my lungs by the feel of it.
I can't eat much at all anymore which is soooo unlike me!


----------



## MumMumMum

Thanks ladies. We've spent the afternoon searching job vacancies. Hopefully he'll get something soon. I'm trying to chill out about it because of the pre-e risk. I've come this far, I really don't want to be back there again.



2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Anyone else feel like they are struggling to breath? I have no room left in me for anything anymore, not even my lungs by the feel of it.
> I can't eat much at all anymore which is soooo unlike me!

Yep! I'm feeling very squashed in there, breathing is getting harder.



CottlestonPie said:


> I'm consultant led... And my consultant only works for 3hrs on a Monday morning. :dohh:
> I have his secretary's number and I've been advised to call her on Thursday to see if I can have an emergency appointment but it's not looking likely at the moment.
> Something is telling me to push for the section though... Not sure why.

That's got to be a tough one to call! I'm not sure which option I'd take in your situation. Hope you get an appointment.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks hun. I'm still so torn. I've got MIL to look after DS tomorrow so I can properly research, look into my hospitals twin delivery policy properly and generally get my head around it. 
I want to do what's safest for the twins. I just need to work out what that is. 

Fingers crossed for you and your DH... What work was he doing before?


----------



## MumMumMum

CottlestonPie said:


> Thanks hun. I'm still so torn. I've got MIL to look after DS tomorrow so I can properly research, look into my hospitals twin delivery policy properly and generally get my head around it.
> I want to do what's safest for the twins. I just need to work out what that is.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you and your DH... What work was he doing before?

I get the safety thing.

It was split between service work and sales. Others have gone too. He's applied for anything yhat's enough money and he is remotly qualified for. No idea what will happen with him making it to the birth. If he gets a new job before then it could be awkward. I need him there after last time though.


----------



## misslissa

Mummummum so sorry to hear about your oh's job. That's very crap timing, not that it's ever good.

Ladies I'm feeling a bit lightheaded and have a bit of a pulsating headache. Not a bad headache as such more like a coming and going pulse feeling. Any advice?


----------



## Kellya009

I'm mad... Yesterday I woke up with a gigantic baby head up in my ribs. Doesn't she know she's suppose to stay head down from now on??

And her head is HUGE. It feels like a cantaloupe sticking out of my side! Now that I can feel how big it is I'm scared to push that out!! Seems impossible!!


----------



## NDH

Mummum I'm so sorry to hear about your dh's job :( joining the others in hoping he finds a new one really soon.

Cottleston, Phantom who originally started this thread is expecting surro twins and her Dr told her if twin A is head down and bigger than twin B he will easily deliver them naturally if B is breech. Obviously it depends on your own provider's comfort level (as well as your own) as not many are trained in breech births these days. I still have a breech baby and am struggling to find a provider willing to allow me to attempt a breech delivery and not just say its an automatic c section.

I know my hospital can't cut me open without my consent so even if they try to make me get a c section just for being breech I can refuse, but I'm not entirely comfortable with insisting if the staff aren't experienced with breech births.


----------



## Kellya009

I had a great Drs appt today. Baby is head down (I guess her butt is just huge) and growing perfectly, in the words of the dr :). I haven't gained any weight in 10 weeks so the dr said don't be so strict with my diet. They are worried about the high blood sugar in GD affecting the baby, but apparently my baby isn't suffering any ill effects at all so it's ok for me to have a few higher numbers and eat a bit more liberally so I gain some weight!! Which is perfect timing because me and DH are going away for the weekend and eating out :). Yay!


----------



## Carly.C

Hey ladies, had Mw apt yesterday and baby's head is now 3/5 engaged or 2/5 palpable. I know his doesn't really mean that I'll deliver early but I'm still excited! Anyone else got any experience with these numbers? I don't post here too often but I'm a background follower of every post!


----------



## MumMumMum

Carly.C said:


> Hey ladies, had Mw apt yesterday and baby's head is now 3/5 engaged or 2/5 palpable. I know his doesn't really mean that I'll deliver early but I'm still excited! Anyone else got any experience with these numbers? I don't post here too often but I'm a background follower of every post!

I haven't been given numbers so far, just that she is head down. I have my 36 wk check tomorrow so maybe she'll say then? I have seen plenty of others talk about the numbers though.


----------



## NDH

Carly my daughter was starting to engage at 36 weeks and wasn't born til 41+3. But that doesn't mean you won't go soon :)


----------



## Lisasmith

My bub is fully engaged and we're expecting delivery soon. It's my 4th though


----------



## Carly.C

NDH said:


> Carly my daughter was starting to engage at 36 weeks and wasn't born til 41+3. But that doesn't mean you won't go soon :)

It's difficult not to get excited when u hear the words "the baby's on her way out' oh well, even at worst it's still only another 4 and a half weeks till I'm induced! :coffee:

Lisa, have you been given a date? If not what makes you think you'll be delivering soon?


----------



## Carly.C

Carly.C said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Carly my daughter was starting to engage at 36 weeks and wasn't born til 41+3. But that doesn't mean you won't go soon :)
> 
> It's difficult not to get excited when u hear the words "the baby's on her way out' oh well, even at worst it's still only another 4 and a half weeks till I'm induced! :coffee:
> 
> Lisa, have you been given a date? If not what makes you think you'll be delivering soon?Click to expand...

Oh dear,baby brain!! Just re-read your post "baby's head is fully engaged!!!" Oops


----------



## Lisasmith

Carly.C said:


> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Carly my daughter was starting to engage at 36 weeks and wasn't born til 41+3. But that doesn't mean you won't go soon :)
> 
> It's difficult not to get excited when u hear the words "the baby's on her way out' oh well, even at worst it's still only another 4 and a half weeks till I'm induced! :coffee:
> 
> Lisa, have you been given a date? If not what makes you think you'll be delivering soon?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear,baby brain!! Just re-read your post "baby's head is fully engaged!!!" OopsClick to expand...

Lol! I've had cervix checks because I had my last bub at 32 weeks. I've been having pre labour contractions all day too


----------



## libbyam2003

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Anyone else feel like they are struggling to breath? I have no room left in me for anything anymore, not even my lungs by the feel of it.
> I can't eat much at all anymore which is soooo unlike me!

This baby is lower so maybe that's what is helping me... I get kicks and such in the ribs but I can still breathe. Unless I try to walk lol. I get winded very easily. I can eat... I am trying to be better about not eating so much though!



CottlestonPie said:


> I'm consultant led... And my consultant only works for 3hrs on a Monday morning. :dohh:
> I have his secretary's number and I've been advised to call her on Thursday to see if I can have an emergency appointment but it's not looking likely at the moment.
> Something is telling me to push for the section though... Not sure why.

Yeah I liked the advice you got... sounds like it depends on the dr and what he/she is comfortable with... don't want them delivering you vaginally and being all nervous about it! I thought breech meant a c section but sounds like not neccesarily!



Kellya009 said:


> I had a great Drs appt today. Baby is head down (I guess her butt is just huge) and growing perfectly, in the words of the dr :). I haven't gained any weight in 10 weeks so the dr said don't be so strict with my diet. They are worried about the high blood sugar in GD affecting the baby, but apparently my baby isn't suffering any ill effects at all so it's ok for me to have a few higher numbers and eat a bit more liberally so I gain some weight!! Which is perfect timing because me and DH are going away for the weekend and eating out :). Yay!

Ah good news Kelly! Eat up!


----------



## libbyam2003

Nothing new with me... other than realizing I can't go to standing room only events!! Went to an event last night and between trying to feed my toddler without a seat for her and also not being able to sit myself... well, I'm paying for it now! We ended up sitting her ON a table so at least higher up so we could help her without having to crouch on the ground... and someone found me a metal folding chair. But yeah. Too little too late. Back about felt like it was going to break in half by the time I left. I left without even telling DH I was going... almost burst into tears so had to get outta there! Looks like I'll be taking off work early. Pain not so bad now, but I feel like I've taken sleep meds because about to pass out from exhaustion!


----------



## Medzi

Think I lost a bit of plug today - I know it doesn't mean much but I was still excited to see.

Had a Dr. appointment yesterday. Doing yet another 24 hour urine sample... They are just keeping a close eye on my kidney function. She said due to the results of my last one (last week) not so good mixed with my blood pressure, they will want to induce for maternal reasons within the next 2 weeks or so. They will check my cervix next week and if it is starting to soften they might induce. If not, they want to push me one more week to give it a chance and because she said inducing if your body is not ready at all there is a chance of induction not working. I hate the idea of being induced for maternal reasons when Cubby isn't ready :(

Also, I had to get blood work done and it was the worst!!! I have no issue have blood taken - I have done it hundreds and hundreds of times because of my disease. So I sit down and another lady was getting done and it was a student and supervisor. Just hearing them talking and the questions and mistakes the student was making made me so nervous right off the start. I honestly don't care if there are students or residents or anything, but it was because of they conversation I was hearing. Then they came to me and the supervisor stepped away and the student proceeded. Since I'm on blood thinners, they have a hard time finding good veins in my arms so they have usually had to take it from my hand, which usually hurts a bit more. So she starts and misses the vein and is digging around and the supervisor comes back and freaks out because she used the wrong needle and the one she was using was way too big! So then I get even more tense. She ended up collapsing my vein! So then she starts teaching her how to do it and they start working on my other hand and had to dig around a bit and I just couldn't handle it. By the end I almost fainted. I think I was just so tense I wasn't getting oxygen to my brain and just slumped forward in my chair. They realized what was happening because I just couldn't even talk and got me water, told me to breathe and put ice on the back of my neck. When I felt ok they moved me to a bed and I stayed there for 30 minutes! It was awful!! 

Anyways, we will see what next week brings. I hope my cervix starts softening but I hope they let me go a bit longer...might try to advocate for that, but I guess we will see how the results are for this 24 hour urine sample I'm doing now... if my kidneys are losing function, especially already having kidney disease, we might just have to go ahead and get Cubby out...


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh Medzi that sounds horrendous! :hugs: 
Hope your urine test results come back good enough that you can keep cooking Cubby for a couple more weeks at least. I don't like the idea of induction so I can imagine how you feel. Hopefully they'll let you go a while longer yet x


----------



## libbyam2003

Aw Medzi, what an awful blood draw! I would have passed out! And although it sucks that you may have to induce, good that its not till past 37 weeks at least?? Sounds like it may be 38 weeks then? I know its not ideal though, so I hope you get your natural birth!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks ladies - it was a rough day yesterday!

They will wait until 37 weeks at least and possibly 38 if they can :) So that is very good. I was being monitored even while TTC because I had to change medications and they always said the goal was 34 weeks so I'm happy we've have gotten further!


----------



## Jadey121

Update from me...

Ive got my section date for 6th june! So not too far away... so excited!! 

For anyone that has had a growth scan at 35 weeks what did baby measure!? My boy is measuring 37+5 and 6lbs at 35+4! So im hoping he wont come early lol. X


----------



## Medzi

Jadey121 said:


> Update from me...
> 
> Ive got my section date for 6th june! So not too far away... so excited!!
> 
> For anyone that has had a growth scan at 35 weeks what did baby measure!? My boy is measuring 37+5 and 6lbs at 35+4! So im hoping he wont come early lol. X

Exciting! I have had a growth scan - I have one big baby! I had an ultrasound on Monday and baby was over 7 pounds - so ahead! My belly measurements are also ahead. The doctors aren't worried and say they are estimates and it isn't anything way out of range, but a bigger baby. Which is actually great because I was at a high risk of a small baby because of my medical issues - so they seem to just be affecting me but baby Cubby is good. Plus, I'll likely deliver in the next 2 weeks so even though a bit earlier than my due date, Cubby will be a great size.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I had a growth scan yesterday and babies were measuring 5lb 9 and 5lb 13... Which is on track I think. Gonna be 6.5-7lb by the time they're here I think!


----------



## yoshy

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow morning and I'm hoping to hear Kiddo's gaining nicely still cuz I've still not gained anything in months! He seems to be lower down though, and I've been feeling more pressure lower down as well.

My doc keeps on talking about the GBS test, but if he mentions it tomorrow I'm going to ask if he can wait til my next appointment because I thought it's not much use before 36 weeks...


----------



## Medzi

I had the GBS test done yesterday....fun... ;)


----------



## Kellya009

This is totally off topic but have any of you UK girls watched the series Spies of Warsaw? Looking for a show on my Apple TV to watch during my bored times and wondering if its any good.


----------



## Jellycat

Medzi that sounds awful :hugs:

Jadey at 33+5 jelly2 was estimated 4lb 8oz, but know JJ was a pound more than this at this gestation and was born 8lb 13oz

Cottleston - hope you come to a decision soon, can't be easy after having a particular date that Bert and Ernie were arriving.

Kelly - sorry never heard of that programme


----------



## yoshy

I'm so pissed off right now. My doctor's secretary called me half an hour before my appointment to tell me not to come because his computer isn't working and he had to take it out of the office to be repaired.
I've been waiting for this bloody appointment all week and was looking forward to it.
It's also the ONLY reason I came into work today feeling as shitty as I'm feeling!


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Yoshy - hopefully they can rebook you asap


----------



## Kendi

Anyone else experiencing painful pressure on pelvic bone?.....Makes walking difficult...


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yep, afraid so. Especially since twin 1 has gone head down, I have to walk hunched over for a few minutes before being able to stand up straight of the pressure gets too much.


----------



## yoshy

Jellycat said:


> Oh Yoshy - hopefully they can rebook you asap

They wouldn't let me rebook immediately. I'm still so pissed off about it. The secretary wasn't the one who's usually there when I go, and she was a real bitch about not being able to book it and having to call myself this afternoon to rebook.

It's so unacceptable that if they cancel my appointment they don't just reschedule it immediately! But there's nothing I can do.


----------



## MumMumMum

So I woke up this morning with back ache / period cramps. Had a these on and off since sat so not too new. They do seem to tie in with what I think must be some plug loss (not pink or anything though). Had that again this morning. I also felt really sick and when I got back in bed and lay down I had a really sharp pain in my back. Not like anything I've had before.

I feel so clueless after being induced last time as to what is a sign of something and what is normal. I went from nothing to really strong contrations after the drip started.

Could it mean anything?

I have a mw app this afternoon which is the same one where pre e was picked up with my dd1 so i'm hoping for an all clear on that. I'll ask her then but it's not until this afternoon so thought i'd ask you ladies now x


----------



## MumMumMum

Kendi said:


> Anyone else experiencing painful pressure on pelvic bone?.....Makes walking difficult...

In the supermarket yesterday I had so much pressure it was like my insides were going to fall out in the aisle!


----------



## Jellycat

Mummummum, its very difficult to know at this stage if its `labour`, but losing your plug and getting repetitive back pains are all good signs that your body is gearing up towards baby arriving. In regards to losing your plug this can happen many weeks or just hours before labour starts. Last pregnancy I don't even know when I lost my plug


----------



## MumMumMum

Well MW app went well. BP is fine (miracle considering the week we've had!) and no sign of pre-e :happydance:

Baby is still head down and is now 4/5 relation to brim. I mentioned the back ache and cramps and she said it sounds like uterus is practising. When I was leaving she said to make an appointment for two weeks time but she'll see me at home if I've had the baby by then. She did also say that this baby looks like it will be bigger than my last. DD1 was 5lb 13 so that's not necessarily huge. Her head was on 98th centile though so the ring of fire can't get much hotter than that! :haha:

I don't know about anyone else but I'm done being pregnant now. This backache is becoming almost all day long instead of on and off. I can't sleep well, I can't bend over and getting out of the bath and off the sofa is getting harder!


----------



## Jellycat

Yep I hate this stage if pregnancy - we very thing becomes an effort or a massive task, good news on no pressure e


----------



## Kellya009

yoshy said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Oh Yoshy - hopefully they can rebook you asap
> 
> They wouldn't let me rebook immediately. I'm still so pissed off about it. The secretary wasn't the one who's usually there when I go, and she was a real bitch about not being able to book it and having to call myself this afternoon to rebook.
> 
> It's so unacceptable that if they cancel my appointment they don't just reschedule it immediately! But there's nothing I can do.Click to expand...

Yeah my drs office reschedules right away if they cancel. That's ridiculous!!


----------



## Kellya009

Ok I've just had a really good laugh. Me and DH are going away for 2 nights for our anniversary, so I was trying on some of my lingerie to see if any of it works... Needless to say it was hilarious. 

I managed to squeeze into one of my baby dolls so I hope he appreciates the effort on my part. 

Also how do you girls feel about Preggos wearing bikinis? Am I going to make everyone at the hotel pool uncomfortable? I do have a 1 piece too.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I saw your pics on Facebook Kelly... I say GO FOR IT!
There's nothing wrong with it, and it's such a lovely neat bump id show it off for sure! If anyone has a problem with it then it's exactly that... THEIR problem. They can avert their eyes and carry on.


----------



## MumMumMum

Kellya009 said:


> Ok I've just had a really good laugh. Me and DH are going away for 2 nights for our anniversary, so I was trying on some of my lingerie to see if any of it works... Needless to say it was hilarious.
> 
> I managed to squeeze into one of my baby dolls so I hope he appreciates the effort on my part.
> 
> Also how do you girls feel about Preggos wearing bikinis? Am I going to make everyone at the hotel pool uncomfortable? I do have a 1 piece too.

If you are comfortable with it I can't see why anyone else shouldn't be :flower:

Personally, I don't even like to see my own belly after two pregnancies, never mind anyone else!


----------



## Medzi

I love when women show their bumps off in bikinis! I sadly don't have the body for it and now have some stretch marks so I say do it!

Yoshy - so sorry about your appointment :( Hopefully tomorrow you can reschedule and get in quickly!

I've started getting a tight tummy and some cramps and some back pain so I hope my body is practicing too!


----------



## MumMumMum

Medzi said:


> I've started getting a tight tummy and some cramps and some back pain so I hope my body is practicing too!

Fingers crossed! Mines been the worst so far today. This evening it's been quite uncomfortable. Trouble is, I really don't feel like I'll know the difference between that and the real thing!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm starting to wonder if I'll know too with all the false alarms. We'll all end up sitting here posting while practically giving birth asking "ehhhh so... could this be what it feels like?" lol


----------



## MumMumMum

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I'll know too with all the false alarms. We'll all end up sitting here posting while practically giving birth asking "ehhhh so... could this be what it feels like?" lol

:haha: Probably! I'm off for a bath to see if it stops. I won't sleep with this anyway. It's hard enough to get comfy these days!


----------



## Jellycat

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I'll know too with all the false alarms. We'll all end up sitting here posting while practically giving birth asking "ehhhh so... could this be what it feels like?" lol

I'm feeling exactly the same :rofl:

I thought it would be easier to know 2nd time around but I only knew when my waters went didn't feel any contractions before that even when my midwife felt me have one four hours before


----------



## Mellie1988

With DD I had aches and pains for a day before labour actually properly begun but I do wonder if I was having contractions....with DS my waters went first then contractions about 3 hours later! 

Intrigued to see how labour will start this time round...kind of hoping my waters won't go first this time round...I remember they just kept gushing, it wasn't a nice feeling lol 

X


----------



## Lisasmith

I can't wait until all this is over! I forgot how taxing the end of pregnancy is


----------



## MumMumMum

The aches stopped enough for me to get to sleep last night. Woke up today and they are back! I'm so fed up with being uncomfortable, peeing all the time and finding everything so tiring.

I hope all this back ache and cramping is actually doing something productive rather than just keeping me from getting the housework done!


----------



## MumMumMum

Lisasmith said:


> I can't wait until all this is over! I forgot how taxing the end of pregnancy is

Me too - and potentially another six weeks of it!


----------



## Lisasmith

MumMumMum said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait until all this is over! I forgot how taxing the end of pregnancy is
> 
> Me too - and potentially another six weeks of it!Click to expand...

I usually go on time/early and this bub has had me in completely ineffective pre labour for days now.. Over it is the understatement of the venture


----------



## Jadey121

Still getting loads of pressure down there.... like hes going to drop of of me! Lol the joys of the last few weeks! My bh have also come on alot stronger in this pregnancy too! 
Guess we are all on thr home stretch now. Wont be long until we all meet our lil ones :-D xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Ahhhh feel like hibernating till I'm in labour....I'm absolutely knackered all the time!! Plus I'm so bored and fed up too...everything is getting too much for me now and I'm getting really irritable by everything :( *sigh* 

Hurry up baby, very much ready to meet you!!! 

X


----------



## libbyam2003

Jadey - Woohoo on having a section date!! That is the day before my due date! I had a scan at almost 36 weeks... baby was over 6 pounds but forget the ounces and he was maybe 2 days bigger than the due date. But that was fine because those scans aren't exact. Scan predicted my first baby would be like a pound bigger and a week bigger than she was at birth... I had the scan to see if he was going to be as big as her because then I'd induce at 39 weeks again since she was bigger than average. But this one is smaller, yay!

Cottleston - Yeah you have some good sized babies for being twins! Great job growing those babies!!!

Mum - I am in same boat as far as being induced last time so pretty clueless about what to expect! But makes it more exciting, that's for sure!!! And I use a maternity support belt for shopping trips etc... only way I can handle it!! Things just aren't as supported as they were with my first... they say your bump is lower second time around due to things being looser... so would make sense that its more uncomfortable!

Oh and I lost at least a good portion of my plug last time weeks before the induction. Now I'm not even that concerned to watch for the plug since it didn't mean anything last time. Well, it might mean I'm a couple weeks out, but I'm 3 weeks from due date so would just make me stress and wonder if I'll go early. Rather just try and keep expecting to not go early so I don't get so anxious.

Kelly - Wear whatever you feel comfortable in!! I wore bikinis while prego last time because they FIT and I didn't want to go buy maternity swimwear. But I wore a tank top over the bikini in public because my boobs were fallin outta the top haha. So I guess just make sure things fit!


----------



## libbyam2003

Mellie! Yeah I am bored too! And I'm working! I hate watching tv now because it seems so boring... and sitting around is lame... so I guess work forces me to get up and get out. Will be interesting to see how my weekend goes.

Hurts if I'm too active, yet boring to sit around. Blah! I was up during the night with pain in the bump area... maybe contractions? Or stronger BH. I can't tell. I always tell my dr I haven't had contractions when they ask at my appts because I can't tell. Anyway, so I'm tired today. And I'm pretty sure, like you guys, that I won't know when labour has started. But from what I've read, when it gets farther along, we'll DEFINITELY know... so figuring if I can't smile through the pain and talk normally, it'll be the real deal. But I know there will be a lot of time BEFORE that with pains... and I'll be wondering if its time or not and getting all anxious etc. Oh well!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

You guys are all so close! I feel ages behind you :haha:
Can't believe so many June babies have been born already and they will just continue to roll in :)


----------



## libbyam2003

OMG I JUST REALIZED I'M A WATERMELON NOW!!!!! :) :) :)

Aww I know its hard when you're past 30 weeks but still have awhile to go.. shoot I feel like I'm about to pop out this baby but I could technically have a whole month to go!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tell me about it. I was certain I'd have had the bubs by now. Eesh.

I feel like one of the babies is getting a bit transverse but I cant tell who. Its a tad uncomfortable!


----------



## Kellya009

Ok this is tmi... But I need to know. Every time I have a bowel movement now my vag area is sore afterwards!! Like my perineum feels like its being stretched. Is this super weird??

Sorry for the tmi :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

i get that too... along with massive pressure in my cervix. and i usually get BHs before pooping too. oh the joys!


----------



## MumMumMum

My mind is now playing tricks on me. I keep feeling like i'm leaking but there's nothing there when I go to the bathroom. There's also been more of what I think is plug parts - but not pink.

Still got backache/cramping, tight bump and baby moving lots.

I hope I don't go overdue - I can't cope with the symptom spoting and is this it? for another six weeks!


----------



## libbyam2003

Still no plug here... have had to pee quite often today, which is very unusual for me... I don't even always wake up to pee at night! So hoping that means baby has moved down more. Other than that, feeling fine. Baby moves a ton and lots of BH but that's same as always. Heartburn slightly coming on when normally just when I lie down at night... hmm. But not bad enough to need Tums yet. And I know I need to make my grocery run after work super quick so I'm not on my feet too long or my back will be killing me... its good as long as I'm mostly lazy!


----------



## libbyam2003

ah gotta love the South. DH just called to say random, unexpected tornado touched down in 2 places in our town according to reports and he was driving 85 to get to daycare to pick up Siena... he'd called and they're all out in the hallway screaming, ugh. Luckily, she's too young to be scared by that stuff yet.


----------



## libbyam2003

CottlestonPie said:


> i get that too... along with massive pressure in my cervix. and i usually get BHs before pooping too. oh the joys!

I get BH from like any movement I do, it seems! Sitting down, getting up, rolling over, lol. I hope this means our bodies will be super ready for delivery!! I know I had lots of BH with dd... and the pushing part was under 5 minutes so I'm hoping there's a correlation!!!


----------



## Kellya009

Libby sounds like they're well prepared for natural disasters... Lol!! Hope things turn out ok!!


----------



## Medzi

Can you get BH from moving around too much? I've been getting some tightening when I'm moving around but it goes away and feels better when I'm sitting. Enough that is makes me think "ouch" but not enough that I'm going to cry. I have no idea what they feel like being a FTM! Also, it is supposed to be the whole tummy tightening? Sometimes I just feel it in one spot, but a decent sized spot, like the palm of my hand big.


----------



## Kellya009

Medzi said:


> Can you get BH from moving around too much? I've been getting some tightening when I'm moving around but it goes away and feels better when I'm sitting. Enough that is makes me think "ouch" but not enough that I'm going to cry. I have no idea what they feel like being a FTM! Also, it is supposed to be the whole tummy tightening? Sometimes I just feel it in one spot, but a decent sized spot, like the palm of my hand big.

I've had BH be just the bottom of my tummy or just the top, or the whole thing. 

My dr said sometimes it does mean you're just having a busy day and need to rest, are dehydrated, or near the end when they get more intense its gearing up for labour. For a few weeks lol. 

I had a few that hurt (most are painless just make it hard for me to breathe) and my dr said those aren't really BH but real contractions if they hurt. But getting those every once in a while in the weeks up till labour is normal. 

That's been my experience at least!!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks :) It must be what it is... I'm drinking a ton so don't think I'm dehydrated...but it does seem to happen when I've been doing a bit too much.


----------



## Kendi

CottlestonPie said:


> Tell me about it. I was certain I'd have had the bubs by now. Eesh.
> 
> I feel like one of the babies is getting a bit transverse but I cant tell who. Its a tad uncomfortable!

I really think you doing too well for one with 2 buds....cant even imagine!....I dont expect you to get too far though, I keep checking to see ua declined post followed by an announcement of the arrival. Meanwhile, I think am now ready to meet my little one, hoping next week wont end but we'l see.


----------



## misslissa

Kellya009 said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Can you get BH from moving around too much? I've been getting some tightening when I'm moving around but it goes away and feels better when I'm sitting. Enough that is makes me think "ouch" but not enough that I'm going to cry. I have no idea what they feel like being a FTM! Also, it is supposed to be the whole tummy tightening? Sometimes I just feel it in one spot, but a decent sized spot, like the palm of my hand big.
> 
> I've had BH be just the bottom of my tummy or just the top, or the whole thing.
> 
> My dr said sometimes it does mean you're just having a busy day and need to rest, are dehydrated, or near the end when they get more intense its gearing up for labour. For a few weeks lol.
> 
> I had a few that hurt (most are painless just make it hard for me to breathe) and my dr said those aren't really BH but real contractions if they hurt. But getting those every once in a while in the weeks up till labour is normal.
> 
> That's been my experience at least!!Click to expand...

I've been getting BH for a couple if weeks at least, although I'm a FTM too so I'm not entirely sure what they are meant to be like! For me my whole belly goes very tight, especially low down I think. I've had a couple of occasions when they've made me stop and breathe but not painful. I seriously get them all through the day and night now. I find if I've been leaning forward on the sofa I get one, if I've done too much I get one but also when I wake up in the night for a wee quite often I'll be having one so god knows! 

Out of interest are you guys drinking RLT as I have been on 2 glasses a day for a couple of weeks and that increases BH so may be the answer to mine? Not that I'm bothered so long as its ok to have them. My best friend is 6 weeks ahead of me so 40 and a half weeks and hasn't had any!


----------



## Lisasmith

BH are a normal and functional part of pregnancy, they help your uterus prepare for labor and help your bub prepare for labor too :)


----------



## misslissa

Also just got to the point where when I'm walking I've got a lot of pressure very low down. Is that about normal for 34-35 weeks?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Is anyone else suffering with their hips/pelvis/thighs at night. I'm so uncomfortable I had to sit almost upright last night sleeping. Can't do another two weeks like last night. Could have cried I was so uncomfortable. :-(


----------



## Jadey121

Lisaloo82 said:


> Is anyone else suffering with their hips/pelvis/thighs at night. I'm so uncomfortable I had to sit almost upright last night sleeping. Can't do another two weeks like last night. Could have cried I was so uncomfortable. :-(

Yes its so uncomfy :-( the pain shoots right down to the backs of my legs too. I havent had a decent nights sleep in ages!


----------



## Lisaloo82

It's awful isn't it. I don't remember this first Time around. It's pants :-(


----------



## Lisasmith

Sleep? I haven't done much of that in weeks. The pain is off the charts :(


----------



## sumday3

Lisaloo82 said:


> It's awful isn't it. I don't remember this first Time around. It's pants :-(

I have to get up to couch in early morning hours To finish night off I remember being sore in hips with ds1 but not til very end (normal right!) I remember it started bout 7-8 months with ds2 and this 1 started bout 20ish weeks. And gets worse every night!!! Think It's body way of torturing for Lo's new arrival- here you can only sleep for hour or so before being in excruciating pain or having to wee!!!

Your finish line is in site though hang in there girls we've not got long now!!!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I know thank god it's not long to go now. Hubby is home next Sunday finally so at least il have him to moan at and get up with ds so I can sleep in. I seem to get comfy around 6am and start to drift off. Just before alarm goes off. Typical x


----------



## Jcliff

its 10 now! Scout had her baby girl 4 weeks early! she is healthy but a tiny 5lb12oz!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aww congratulations Scout!!

Ugh. I am so done. 37 weeks tomorrow and my body is falling apart. I can't feel the babies move, haven't felt them all day except for one little wriggle. They're so squashed. And I can barely move/walk now. I know I'm moaning a lot but wow, i never imagined this. I didn't think I'd get this far. I just want them out. I want them to have space to move. I feel so guilty that I'm not stretching more.


----------



## NDH

37 weeks with twins is pretty impressive. Does your Dr have an end date in mind?


----------



## Medzi

I agree - I can't believe you went so long with twins! Good job growing those babies! I'm complaining so much - I can't imagine having a second in there. You are doing an amazing job - the end is near!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks ladies.. Sorry for moaning so much! 
I just tried to roll over in bed and felt like a turtle stuck on its back :haha:



NDH said:


> 37 weeks with twins is pretty impressive. Does your Dr have an end date in mind?

The date we have for the c section is may 29th... I'll be 38+3. My consultant appointment is on Monday and I'm hoping they'll discuss bringing it forward as the babies have done so well and their weights are really good. Doubt it though as itd involve rebooking the anaesthetist appointment and everything too.


----------



## Kellya009

That's such a long time to wait for twins. I think all our other twins have been born already... I hope they move it up. Can't imagine two 5 lb babies in there... I've got a 6.5 lb one right now and that's big enough for me!! I'm hoping my girl shows up around your induction date to be honest!! 2 weeks early but she's totally big enough.


----------



## CottlestonPie

6.5lb is a great weight for 36 weeks.... Fingers crossed neither of us are waiting too much longer. The last few weeks are horrid whether you're carrying 1 or 2!


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> 6.5lb is a great weight for 36 weeks.... Fingers crossed neither of us are waiting too much longer. The last few weeks are horrid whether you're carrying 1 or 2!

Those babies need to come out already &#10084; I can't imagine how uncomfortable you are


----------



## Kellya009

Is anyone else still getting ligament pain? Early on it was just aches but now it's the sharpest pain ever when I change positions or get up.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Hospital bags packed, babies crib set up, clothes all clean and away in her new draws, legs shaved (finally!) and toe nails looking lovely (hard work!) 
Just a waiting game now! :)


----------



## Medzi

I think I am Kelly - I get super sharp pains, sometimes almost feels like tearing :(


----------



## NDH

38 weeks and I only just got around to WRITING my packing list haha. Still have to do the actual packing. How sad is that? And I realised I have to pack 5 bags! My labour bag which will do me for up to a 24 hour hospital stay (hoping to be discharged as soon as possible, all being well), my hospital bag if I have to stay longer, a bag for baby, plus I also need to pack for DH and DD for up to a weeks there's a chance we might be going to a hospital 3 hours away so if that happens they'll be getting a hotel nearby.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Blimey thats a lot of packing! I thought I packed a lot and that was only for me and babies up to three nights, snack bag for DH and activity bag for DS so I can spend time with him when he visits. Ughh I'm gonna miss that little dude so much when I only get to see him during visiting hours.


----------



## yoshy

Hah, I've not even thought about packing a hospital bag yet! I'm really hoping to make time at work today to start working on my birth preferences. I have another 5 weeks as of today though, and while I'm hoping he'll arrive a little early, I'm not getting my hopes up too much, and I want him to be term before that happens regardless, so not for at least another two weeks!

I've been getting lots of low pressure when walking and I'm at the point where I'm needing to pee again as soon as I get up from peeing. (Even though there's nothing left to come out and I lean forward and everything).

Can't remember who asked about the RLT, but I've been drinking a cup a day for the past two weeks. Upping it to 2 cups a day starting next Sunday (36 weeks) and then from 37 weeks I'll be upping it to 3 cups a day (and possibly 4 from 38 weeks).

Getting lots of BH, but then I've been getting them since like 27 weeks, and they're not frequent enough to worry about and don't hurt at all.

My SIL finally went into labour at some point in the middle of the night (she was at 41+3 and was going to be induced today if she didn't go into labour naturally), so I was really happy to hear from DH that her waters finally broke and she went into the hospital :)


----------



## Jellycat

Jcliff said:


> its 10 now! Scout had her baby girl 4 weeks early! she is healthy but a tiny 5lb12oz!

Do you know the girls name?


----------



## CottlestonPie

37 weeks today. 10 days til C day. Eeek!


----------



## Jellycat

Jellycat said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> its 10 now! Scout had her baby girl 4 weeks early! she is healthy but a tiny 5lb12oz!
> 
> Do you know the girls name?Click to expand...

Jcliff - I can't find scout on the list -


----------



## NDH

CottlestonPie said:


> Blimey thats a lot of packing! I thought I packed a lot and that was only for me and babies up to three nights, snack bag for DH and activity bag for DS so I can spend time with him when he visits. Ughh I'm gonna miss that little dude so much when I only get to see him during visiting hours.

I don't have to pack for DH and DD until next weekend at least, if at all. I'll know on Thursday if travelling 3 hours might have to be a possibility and it certainly wouldn't be happening before the 26th.


----------



## MumMumMum

Full term with twins - that's great!

Last night baby was moving from side to side so much it hurt. Was so odd to see and feel my bump go into so many shapes. Never had anything like it with dd1. I expected to miss the kicking again this time but I won't if it's like that from now on!

Feeling really low about dh and his family right now. I know it could just be my hormones so I won't make any big decisions but this isn't how I wanted to spend the end of my last pregnancy. I just feel like if i'm by myself i can only let myself down iyknim? But I grew up with a weekend dad and I don't want that for my girls. Hopefully it will pass after baby is here. I can't wait to meet her now.


----------



## Kendi

and 38 weeks is here!...amazing!


----------



## Kellya009

Oh lord, DTD last night and was up from 11-2 with the worst contractions I've had yet. They were awful!! I've only had 1 or 2 painful ones before. 

Nothing this morning but feeling some pressure in my bum. 

DTD apparently really works to get things going, I thought it only softened your cervix??


----------



## Jellycat

Dtd and O releases labour inducing hormones too (only if you are ready to go into
Labour) and your Dhs boys help soften the cervix

Mummummum - hope you manage to work things out with dh

I really haven't been getting the extreme pains that I had with JJ which makes me think I will go overdue as went 12 days with him.


----------



## Medzi

Kelly - just have to say I'm jealous. No action here since February :( DH just doesn't seem into it even though he tells me I look beautiful and he loves my bump. Makes me sad and I don't know how to bring it up to him (as it has been an issue in the past...). I'm just tired of talking about it now.


----------



## Kellya009

Medzi at our labour and delivery class the nurses recommended DTD to help get labour going! Have you guys been to a class yet?

It has never even crossed my DHs mind that preggo sex is weird. But he never had a problem with DTD on my period either so maybe he is just an anomaly :). I'm the one with no sex drive :(.


----------



## Medzi

We were registered for a class, but because DH travels for work so much, we registered for an expressed weekend (2 Saturdays, 8 hours each). Because of my bed rest, my doctor said I should withdrawal because those days would be too long for me :( They still gave us all of the materials though and have been great with our questions even though we couldn't go. But no mention of sex in the materials...

My DH actually has ADD. So a lot of times he gets really focused on one thing and sadly, that is usually his work and not usually me. So times go by where I just feel non-existant. I know it isn't his fault but it still makes it really hard to keep bringing it up...I just feeling like I am nagging all the time and I know most of the time he doesn't even notice. I bet he has no idea it has been that long... I think he might be worried too, just because of my modified bed rest and blood pressure - even though doctor hasn't said anything about not doing anything.. 

Hopefully after things get more back to normal.


----------



## Kellya009

Medzi said:


> We were registered for a class, but because DH travels for work so much, we registered for an expressed weekend (2 Saturdays, 8 hours each). Because of my bed rest, my doctor said I should withdrawal because those days would be too long for me :( They still gave us all of the materials though and have been great with our questions even though we couldn't go. But no mention of sex in the materials...
> 
> My DH actually has ADD. So a lot of times he gets really focused on one thing and sadly, that is usually his work and not usually me. So times go by where I just feel non-existant. I know it isn't his fault but it still makes it really hard to keep bringing it up...I just feeling like I am nagging all the time and I know most of the time he doesn't even notice. I bet he has no idea it has been that long... I think he might be worried too, just because of my modified bed rest and blood pressure - even though doctor hasn't said anything about not doing anything..
> 
> Hopefully after things get more back to normal.

I can see how the medical problems would be a caution... I even feel a little apprehensive with normal BP etc. I wasn't too keen on it while I was still working just in case it did cause something to happen!! Now I figure if I go into early labour she'll be ok so I don't worry as much. 

Is your hubby on any meds for ADD?


----------



## Medzi

Yeah, he is. They help so much...but sometimes it is still a struggle :)


----------



## misslissa

We've not dtd for ages, prob 3 months. I've been in the mood now and then but not enough to have sex so I've usually just sorted myself out!

OH finds it a bit odd as baby is so active when we are in bed. I feel a bit the same, getting movements and being sexy at the same time is weird for me :) OH didn't help the other week though when I have him a BJ and after he said "hope you weren't listening Son!" He got a slap for that, laughed my head off! 

I can't wait to have a sex life again.


----------



## misslissa

Just out of interest I'm getting a lot of period type pain and a lot of pressure low down. Also has a few sharper pains low down today, is this quite normal at my stage? I'll discuss with midwife on Wednesday but any heads up would be good. I keep thinking this baby is going to come early because its not the right time yet. Move house this week, want to get in there and have a week or two at least to rest. I'll be wishing I'd not said that if I go overdue in a few weeks won't I!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Extra pain and pressure is normal at this stage yeah... The sharper pains could be baby starting to engage. Your midwife should be able to reassure you but if you have any doubts in the meantime it's probably best to get checked, even if you just call for a reassuring chat Ti a midwife.


----------



## Medzi

misslissa said:


> Just out of interest I'm getting a lot of period type pain and a lot of pressure low down. Also has a few sharper pains low down today, is this quite normal at my stage? I'll discuss with midwife on Wednesday but any heads up would be good. I keep thinking this baby is going to come early because its not the right time yet. Move house this week, want to get in there and have a week or two at least to rest. I'll be wishing I'd not said that if I go overdue in a few weeks won't I!

I've been feeling those pains the past few days too - not sure if it means anything! Hopefully baby waits a bit longer for you!


----------



## misslissa

CottlestonPie said:


> Extra pain and pressure is normal at this stage yeah... The sharper pains could be baby starting to engage. Your midwife should be able to reassure you but if you have any doubts in the meantime it's probably best to get checked, even if you just call for a reassuring chat Ti a midwife.

Thanks, I am a little worried I've been doing too much with the packing but how much is too much when at the time you feel ok.

I'll discuss on Wednesday with midwife.


----------



## misslissa

Medzi said:


> misslissa said:
> 
> 
> Just out of interest I'm getting a lot of period type pain and a lot of pressure low down. Also has a few sharper pains low down today, is this quite normal at my stage? I'll discuss with midwife on Wednesday but any heads up would be good. I keep thinking this baby is going to come early because its not the right time yet. Move house this week, want to get in there and have a week or two at least to rest. I'll be wishing I'd not said that if I go overdue in a few weeks won't I!
> 
> I've been feeling those pains the past few days too - not sure if it means anything! Hopefully baby waits a bit longer for you!Click to expand...

Sounds fairly standard then, so long as baby is fine and staying put a bit longer that's ok. Once this week is over I'm hoping to relax a but more. 

It's a weird feeling isn't it, the psin was a new one for me, I'm getting BH's fairly regularly but no pain so this was different.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Last Monday morning blues thank god! Finish work on Thursday :D


----------



## Jellycat

Oh have a great last week 2ndtimelucky


----------



## CottlestonPie

Whoop! Enjoy your last week..... More to the point, enjoy Friday!!

Seeing the consultant in a couple of hours. DH wants us to fight for bringing the c section forward a few days. I was originally agreeing with him but as its only 9 days now it doesn't seem like a big deal.


----------



## MumMumMum

Yay for your last monday! I don't know where I found the energy to go to work. I feel like I do what I need to to survive the day with my toddler and i'm lucky if I have an energy burst for some housework!

I am so uncomfortable twins at this point must be tough.

Today is 36+5 which was my first induction with dd1 so i'm only a few days away from unknown territory! I'm still hoping she doesn't stay in too much longer, i'm so ready to meet her and stop worrying about repeats of my last labour and staying free of pre e. I'm going to ask at my 38 wk app how far they'll let me go over, not sure if the pre e risk rises again then?

As for dh we had a proper talk yesterday and we're going to keep trying. He knows what he's done in the last few months and I think it has hit home that i'm not going to just let everything slide. Hoping for good news from some of his job apps this week and that we can find more for him to apply for. Big weight off my mind if he gets something. Then just the practicalities of when to start because of baby being due. He did have thr
ee weeks booked off.

My bags are now in the car and I've been adding extras to them to the point where the bag won't shut! I have packed an old portable dvd player though in case I have to stay so I don't have to pay for the hospital tv. Hopefully they'll be a single room available (which you have to pay for) and then I will feel much more relaxed about being away from home. I hated the shared ward. So hard to get any rest and didn't like leaving baby to go to the loo etc. Even asking any questions was awkward because everyone could hear.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Consultant appointment was a waste of time. The consultant was there but sent someone else to see me. I'm clearly not worth his time. Even when the registrar spoke to him to review my section date, he didn't bother coming to the room to see me. 
My blood pressure is a little higher than normal and there's protein in my urine but they're not fussed about that either. Bit disappointed in his today turned out really.


----------



## Lisasmith

That's horrible!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Just back from the midwife, baby is fully engaged!! Yay :D hoping it means his arrival is imminent! Everything else was good too BP urine etc....she thinks baby's back is on my back so recommended crawling on all fours lol to get him to flip...other than that mw is happy though, told me she doesn't expect to see me again now unless its with a baby haha! 

So unbelievably excited, hope she is right! Everything is ready, gonna install car seat into car later and that is literally the icing on this pregnancy cake...I'm done! 

How's everyone else doing? 

Cottleston I'm so sorry, how rude of your consultant :( not long now hun, hang im there, think you are doing fabulous xx 

X


----------



## NDH

I haven't updated in here in a while, mainly just on the fb group.

My baby is still breech and after trying everything else to get him/her to turn we decided to just go with the flow and declined an ECV. Of course, the hospital wants to schedule an elective c section (in fact they did - decided it would just be easier to just give in and call in and cancel it later) but I'm really keen on delivering vaginnally. I've been doing loads of research and am confident in my ability to birth a breech baby, especially as I already had an 8 pounder that I gave birth to naturally. The problem of course is with hospitals not wanting to take on the liability and therefore not having drs and midwives with training in breech deliveries.

However I've learned that 2 of the 4 consultants at my hospital are experienced with breech deliveries and so on Thursday I'm meeting with one of them to discuss a game plan if I go into labour when neither of them are on. If we can't come up with a workable compromise then I'll be driving (well not physically, but I'll be in the car lol) 3 hours in labour to the nearest hospital that routinely delivers breech babies. I hope it doesn't come to that cause even in pre labour 3 hours in the car won't be fun lol. But I'm determined to be allowed a trial of labour at the very least.

I've been watching videos of breech births (DD always gets so excited when the baby is placed on the mom lol :cloud9:) in preparation and they are so amazing but weird to watch! I still hope bub decides to turn but if not, wow birthing a breech baby is going to be so empowering,

I have a student midwife who n's stoked that I'm refusing a c section as she's not going to have many opportunities to attend a breech birth so I hope for her sake as well that I don't have to go three hours away. My gp told me I should charge admission to my suite as everyone will want to watch :rofl:

So I'm hoping for labour dust in the next 6 days as the consultant on this week has given it a definite go ahead. I don't think a baby is likely to happen this week though :(


----------



## libbyam2003

Medzi - Yeah I get BH real easily and moving does cause them for me. And mine didn't hurt with my first pregnancy, but can hurt now.. stronger this time. So I've learned they can feel like they hurt. But apparently because not hurting a TON, its different. I got induced last time... so not sure if stomach hardens with real contractions though. Sometimes BH are just part of bump, sometimes whole bump.

Oh and Medzi, yup my DH is same way... compliments me but not trying to make a move. It was like that with my other pregnancy too though, so I expected it and not as bent out of shape about it. Since I did bring up the issue early on this time and its still happening... so at least I know I made sure to let him know it was an issue before and it concerned me. I can't be constantly stressing about it though... baby comes first! Just gotta make dtding a priority later I guess. As long as you guys are still able to hang out and talk, that sort of intimacy can come back later... or at least it did for me!

Oh man ok my DH takes meds for ADHD.... he says he doesn't have it but meds help him deal with work stress. Um ok. But then he's like your DH... super focused on one thing and totally obsesses over it... and usually a hobby or something, not me. I often feel like a nag too! For his attention and time! Mother's Day, I requested a day of time with him!

Misslissa - Haha yeah I've been 'sorting myself out' as well! Suits me just fine as I'm usually too tired to do anything more! Also, I had pressures like that at your stage... but not sure on the period pains. My baby was snuggling down lower a bit I think? 

Lisaloo - Yup, I've got thigh pains at night for sure. Pelvis some. Hips no, but that was my main issue last pregnancy! I had to lie on a million pillows with dd!

Congrats Scout!!!

Cottleston - You have made it so far!! Wish you could get induced now! Seems like you've gone far enough! Can't believe your consultant wouldn't even SEE you!! That is awful!!!!!

2nd time lucky - Yeah I am ready too!! I will try and be better about keeping up shaving etc now that its near the end, ha!

NDH - Oh man good luck and I hope the walking on all fours helps turn your baby! Sounds like you will have a crazy birth experience but good that you are well versed on how it'll go so less surprises that way! And that's a lot of packing! Good luck!! We are close to the hospital, so DH can procrastinate on his packing... I know last time I was nagging him to do it, not concerned about it this time though for some reason! And my dd will be ok because family can come stay with her. 

I might have underpacked... I just remember not needing much last time and then having a ton of extra stuff to lug home, so more concerned with having to put everything away when we get home! Haven't packed any bottoms yet... I use them! So I guess I must not be thinking I'll be going into labour for a bit.

Ok and maybe I should pack some entertainment... I didn't need it last time but who knows!

Mummummum - I don't know if this is okay to do, but I've been doing it for ages... when baby is moving around and hurting my sides, I sit in a chair and prop both sides of my bump with pillows! So then sides don't hurt and he mostly just shoves out front then! So your DH isn't involved enough? What's going on with him? Asking because I can relate if that is the case. I keep wanting DH to be around more instead of off working and doing his own thing... I work full-time too, yet I am there 100% for dd when not working. So I don't get why DH isn't like that!

Kelly - Contractions from dtd! Oh man! Well, maybe that means you dilated some!!! I think it can help if your body is already geared to start labour soon. And hey if it causes contractions, then it must have helped some. But your body won't continue to have contractions unless ready, maybe?? Agree with Jellycat.

Mellie - Fully engaged, yea!!! Excited for you!!!


----------



## libbyam2003

So does this thread have a facebook group then? I'd like to be added if so! Who do I PM?

as for me, not much to report. I thought I'd feel more anxious when I hit full term. I did wash all the liners for our swing/bouncers and cleaned the car seat base... basically getting all our dd's stuff ready for this baby. Having issues with her trying to get in the swing, afraid she'll break it!!! And losing my patience with dd a LOT... she's 2 and definitely acting like it. DH gets upset with her a lot too, though. I just know I'd be better with her if I wasn't so sore and tired. I get so mad when she's running from me while I am trying to dress her or whatnot... and I get so wore out and then angry that she won't come. Sigh! Just walking inside the house from my car gets me out of breath these days!


----------



## Medzi

Libby - yep, our DHs sound a lot alike! At first, our relationship was awesome...then after we got engaged it got a bit rough... I think it is because of the ADD and it just wasn't 'stimulating' for him anymore. Not his fault, just the ADD. At the time we didn't know he had it. Then the first year after we got married was AWFUL! I was in a huge depression because I was just not part of his life. I did everything I could think of for his attention. It was so hard and I actually almost left him. Finally I convinced him to see a psychologist. Within 10 minutes of him talking to her, she was like, "you have ADD." and he thought there was no way. But he saw her again, we both started reading about it, and can't even believe how obvious it was. I remember reading a book and there was a 'typical conversation' example...it was like they had recording one of our arguments. So he continued seeing her and and I also did (separately) to try to learn more about it. He then went to a psychiatrist and got an official diagnosis after having an assessment. Sometimes it is so hard because I still feel like I have to nag and sometimes I feel like I just have to be ok with that when sometimes I'm not...sometimes it just isn't fair to me. I don't know... it is still very hard sometimes!! 

He is super excited about Cubby - but I worry it is like usual...it is something new and exciting... a month later it won't be... I don't know. I so know what you mean about hobbies! One month is it one thing, the next something else, and they get sooo into it! But never seems to be me..

Cottleston - sorry about your appointment :( That sucks! 

Mellie - super excited baby is getting ready!!

NDH - I had a friend recently who had a breech baby - went in for her scheduled c-section and baby flipped so they sent her away. Went to an appointment 4 days later and baby was breech again! Maybe yours will still decide to turn. :)

I'd also like to know about the Facebook group!!


----------



## Kellya009

Mellie let us know all the tricks you did to get your little man to engage hehe :)


----------



## NDH

Libby and Medzi PM me - or send me through a FB request, its on the first post of this thread :flower:


----------



## MumMumMum

So I was awake for an hour or so in the night with contractions. They stopped. Woke up later with another one and then nothing. O'm sure they weren't bh though as the pain in my back was so intense compared to what i've had before. It was waking me up. Baby was moving like mad with them too.

Supposed to be picking up some last minutr baby things today as dd has a day wkth her grandpa. The walking might start it off again - but i'd be so embarrased if my waters went in public!


----------



## Jellycat

Mellie - yay to bring engaged can't be long for baby for you now.

Mummummum - that sounds really positive you've been getting more contractions

Medzi - that sounds really tough with you and your husband, good that he got diagnosed though.

NDH - hope your baby turns soon, or arrives when you can get the breech birth. I admire your determination

All day yesterday I was getting odd episodes of discomfort then over 3 hours last night my bump was tense and was getting regular period and back ache pains.... Was thinking this baby was coming early they were really strong but then they faded away eventually. Need to get more baby stuff sorted before this little one arrives. JJ has to go to the docs today as has a high temp and complaining of head pain, thinking he might have another ear infection, so doubt I will have the time to sort through baby stuff today


----------



## Kendi

Hey ladies, its trully getting close.......so I havebeen getting pains at the pelvic area and lower abdomen...keep thinking the end is finally here:)...until i read that true contractions should start from the top of tummy to down and not from down as those are only preparation ones......I am 100% effaced so not sure how much longer to wait.

Getting excited about meeting the little one soon...can now officially say that we are ready:) .... and I think am also tired of going to work.


----------



## MumMumMum

Exciting that things are starting to happen for people!

My intense back pain is coming and going again this morning
It doesn't last long. Feels like baby is very low.

Off to the shops for when they open so we can get back quick - just incase.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I'm feeling really period-painy and I feel really swollen down below???? Is this normal?
My first was a csection due to breech, I never felt anything with her, no bh or contractions or anything. I feel like i am much of a first timer again!


----------



## Phantom710

I've been stalking this page crazily for the last week or so, so close for all of you! how AWESOME!


----------



## MumMumMum

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> I'm feeling really period-painy and I feel really swollen down below???? Is this normal?
> My first was a csection due to breech, I never felt anything with her, no bh or contractions or anything. I feel like i am much of a first timer again!

I feel the same way - induced last time and this feels like a first time pregnancy now I am at this stage!

I've had period type pains for the last week. They only stepped up last night and on occasion today to being really painful but still nothing - just more plug loss.

I'm feeling really on edge about when it will happen now. Not enjoying it like I thought I would tbh.


----------



## Medzi

Looks like my June baby is going to be a May baby! I'll be 37 weeks on Thursday and being induced due to high blood pressure and my kidney disease. My cervix was checked today and is soft and 2 cm dilated so I'm happy at least I am going into an induction with some dilation!

MumMumMum - how was your induction last time? I'm pretty nervous about it...

Any other non first time moms with induction stories?


----------



## MumMumMum

Medzi said:


> Looks like my June baby is going to be a May baby! I'll be 37 weeks on Thursday and being induced due to high blood pressure and my kidney disease. My cervix was checked today and is soft and 2 cm dilated so I'm happy at least I am going into an induction with some dilation!
> 
> MumMumMum - how was your induction last time? I'm pretty nervous about it...
> 
> Any other non first time moms with induction stories?

Mine was around the same stage. My daughter was born at exactly 37 weeks. I had to have two pessaries, 24 hours apart. There was a lot of walking around the hospital to try and get things going and the rest of the time I was on monitors. BUT my body wasn't ready for labour - I'm sure I would have gone over. That does make it harder. Hopefully as you are already 2cm it will make a big difference for you.

For me the worst part was the lack of sleep. I'd already been in 4 days before I delivered and I was on a labour ward so there was a lot of noise! As someone who needs their sleep, everything seems worse to me after that.

Once my waters went I was taken to a delivery room, hooked up to the monitors and no food, drink or getting out of bed to go to the loo. I only had the starting dose of drip, they didn't need to increase it at all, my contractions started and rocketed really quickly. She was born six hours after my waters went.

To me it was painful, but I have nothing (yet) to compare it to to know if it is more painful than if you 'naturally' go into labour.

I was induced due to really high protein, high blood pressure and excessive swelling. My pre-e was classed as severe and I was on regular meds and my BP was being taken all the time (I had a cuff on throughout labour). Not sure if that was the reason for any of the restrictions with bed etc.

My daughter was also small, but that was because the pre-e reduced her growth.

If I had to be induced this time I would still prefer it over a c section. I guess that says something! My advice is to stay positive if it doesn't work straight away and keep in mind whatever happens, you'll soon have your baby!

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Medzi

Thank you! He said they would break my water as a first step since I'm already dilated. I kinda hope that is all they have to do and I won't need a drip - but if I do I'll request a low amount if possible and it be turned off once things get going (again, if possible).

They don't think I have pre-e. I do have protein in my urine but that is likely because I have kidney disease. They are more worried about my kidneys starting to fail because of the high blood pressure that they don't want to push my body further. And they have actually estimated baby to be pretty big so it doesn't look like baby was affected by it which is great news! As of last week, baby was estimated at just over 7 pounds (I know that it can be off though).

I've been on BP meds my whole pregnancy as I was on it even before pregnancy as well since I have chronic high blood pressure (so it isn't pregnancy induced).

I am confident and getting more excited so hopefully it goes ok! And hopefully it doesn't take as long as yours! I can't imagine delivering on that little of sleep - that is super impressive!


----------



## Jellycat

Medzi - I'm so excited for you


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

MumMumMum said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling really period-painy and I feel really swollen down below???? Is this normal?
> My first was a csection due to breech, I never felt anything with her, no bh or contractions or anything. I feel like i am much of a first timer again!
> 
> I feel the same way - induced last time and this feels like a first time pregnancy now I am at this stage!
> 
> I've had period type pains for the last week. They only stepped up last night and on occasion today to being really painful but still nothing - just more plug loss.
> 
> I'm feeling really on edge about when it will happen now. Not enjoying it like I thought I would tbh.Click to expand...

I've not had any plug loss yet.
I'm feeling really on edge too, every little pain/twinge/twitch and I'm like "what's that! Is this it?! Where's my hospital bag!" Ha


----------



## Carly.C

I feel the same as you, every twinge I think "is this it?", my sister said when you're in labour, trust me you'll know all about it! 
I'm so ridiculously excited, not even nervous about the birth at the moment as I know it's going to hurt and I know it's gotta come out! Anyone else feeling laid back about this whole process? Maybe I'll change my mind if I go waaaay overdue!!


----------



## MumMumMum

Made it to 37 weeks! After today i've not been this pregnant before.

All pretty much the same for me. Only difference was milk leakage after my shower this morning. First time in weeks.

So ready to meet her now.


----------



## yoshy

Carly.C said:


> I feel the same as you, every twinge I think "is this it?", my sister said when you're in labour, trust me you'll know all about it!
> I'm so ridiculously excited, not even nervous about the birth at the moment as I know it's going to hurt and I know it's gotta come out! Anyone else feeling laid back about this whole process? Maybe I'll change my mind if I go waaaay overdue!!

Yup, I'm like you. I'm not nervous, more excited. I know there'll be some pain but I also know it's nothing I can't handle. I've been reading friends' birth stories for like 5 years already, and I feel like at this point I've prepared myself mentally for any possibility that might come along. I'll have my doula and my mum or dad with me, as well as DH, and between them they can help me get through it.


----------



## libbyam2003

Medzi - Yay for a real due date now! And dilated some yay!! Best of luck!! Exciting!!!

Oh man I know it must have been hard to go through the process of getting your DH diagnosed and such! Although, now I wonder how things might be different if that had happened after I met DH instead of before. Because although yeah my DH has the symptoms, he says he takes the meds just to make it easier to focus because work is so stressful? So then that makes it hard to talk about it seriously, since he considers it just a help and he doesn't actually have a diagnosis. And no one is allowed to know he takes the meds. Not even his family.

Sigh. Right now things are good with DH I s'pose. But definitely can see it being an issue again for me. I want to do stuff as a family and he's off doing things babies can't do. And says he can't wait until Siena's old enough to do this and this etc. Um ok but she can't now so how about more FAMILY stuff?? Hope its better for you. Siena is 2 now so things have gotten better. But yeah.

Mum - Hope they were contractions and helped you dilate some! I've had pain like that one night so far and I wasn't dilated from it, grr. So what was the point?? But you have 3 weeks to go or less, woo!

Kendi - Ok yeah I have no idea what real contractions feel like starting out since I was induced and they got strong so fast. Did you also read whether or not whole bump gets hard like with BH?? That's what I've been wondering!

Carly - I am feeling laid back... not anxious yet... kinda almost hard to believe its almost the end! Gotten used to feeling prego and ugh since its been so long! For me, I want the baby now but also want to wait so I have more time just being a family of three.


----------



## libbyam2003

And Medzi, I was inducted last time... let's see...

I like the way my dr set it up. He had me check into the hospital the night before since first timers tend to take awhile and he wanted me to get some sleep. Otherwise, I would have had to wake up at the crack of dawn. So we went in late, around 11pm (since I knew there was no point in trying to go to bed early, too excited!). They checked me in, got us situated, then let us go to bed! Sometime during the night, maybe 2 am, they started pitocin. When dr did morning rounds around 7am, he broke my water... said he likes to wait a bit to do that, but I forget why? And he said he'd be back at lunch to deliver! After that, there's a blur of pain between when the contractions got really bad and I hadn't gotten my epidural yet. At one point, I was dilated enough, but couldn't get it for an extra 1.5 hours because anaesthesiologist got pulled away for an emergency c section. That was the worst part of labour and when I seriously wondered how anyone with a choice would EVER have a second baby! Once I got the epidural, life was great. I had him come back to top me off when I could feel a bit of pain and was good to go. Dr came at lunch to check me and things moved fast... he said yup you're ready and within minutes everything was assembled and I was pushing! She was out in under 5 minutes. He cut me so I wouldn't tear... her head was and always has been 95 percentile or higher, ha, for size.

Anyway, as far as inductions go, I guess mine was good because no drama? But I had a ton of pain from the pitocin. I'd like to get the epidural sooner last time since pitocin makes contractions way more intense... especially if it happens like it did for me where they FORGOT to turn down the pitocin when epidural got delayed so ended up getting TOO strong before my fam alerted the staff and they realized it and turned it down! I've talked to plenty of people who got the epidural before the contractions were unbearable and the whole process was super smooth and almost pleasant.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good lord can someone PLEASE tell me how to get these babies out! :haha: Not even a twinge for days. Literally about two BHs a day and nothing more. I'm almost tempted to go into L&D to tell them about reduced movement on the off chance they bring the date forward even though I know they're only not moving much because they're so freakin squashed! 

I know it's only a week but gah!


----------



## Phantom710

Medzi said:


> Looks like my June baby is going to be a May baby!
> 
> Any other non first time moms with induction stories?

Congrats on a due date!!! How exciting! Good luck!!

My induction was a rough one, but I was barely thinned out and wasn't dialated at all when they started me so we had to start from scratch. After my waters were broken I had a pill inserted that made me have contractions and then I got pitocin on top of it. 




CottlestonPie said:


> Good lord can someone PLEASE tell me how to get these babies out! :haha: Not even a twinge for days. Literally about two BHs a day and nothing more. I'm almost tempted to go into L&D to tell them about reduced movement on the off chance they bring the date forward even though I know they're only not moving much because they're so freakin squashed!
> 
> I know it's only a week but gah!

I am both comforted by the fact that you've made it this far-- and also terrified. Hahahah! Hope you get some relief soon and are holding your babies :cloud9:


----------



## libbyam2003

CottlestonPie said:


> Good lord can someone PLEASE tell me how to get these babies out! :haha: Not even a twinge for days. Literally about two BHs a day and nothing more. I'm almost tempted to go into L&D to tell them about reduced movement on the off chance they bring the date forward even though I know they're only not moving much because they're so freakin squashed!
> 
> I know it's only a week but gah!

I have BH and movement all the time! And still no signs of labour at all. But seeing as I have a singleton, I'm not anxious about delivering ASAP. Waiting...

Ha yeah no room left for them!!


----------



## Kellya009

Oh lord Cottleston why don&#8217;t those little stinkers want to make their way out??? Clearly they don&#8217;t know about all the space and yummy milk awaiting them when they do ;) 7 days and counting though!! I&#8217;m at 22 and can&#8217;t wait!


----------



## MumMumMum

Hope your little guys make their way out soon. I'm more than ready with only one. Everyday i'm more impatient to meet her.


----------



## MumMumMum

Hope your little guys make their way out soon. I'm more than ready with only one. Everyday i'm more impatient to meet her.


----------



## Kellya009

Shopping for clothes while pregnant is hilarious! I've only gained 20 lbs, but I look at the size small maternity clothes and think, "those look huge! There's no way that will fit me." 

And then I get into the change room and it just fits, or its too small and I need a size bigger! Lol!

Also, I got 2 pairs of maternity jeans when I was about 15 weeks, and the sales lady told me they would fit my whole pregnancy up to a 30lb weight gain. Well it's frustrating cause they fit fine in the legs and bum 20 lbs later, but are way too tight around my baby belly. Which is so uncomfortable, so I'm pretty much stuck wearing leggings every day!!


----------



## Kendi

Anyone having increased gas episodes?.....so am either experiencing pelvic pressure, having loose stool, or going thru gas episodes.


----------



## Kendi

Kellya009 said:


> Shopping for clothes while pregnant is hilarious! I've only gained 20 lbs, but I look at the size small maternity clothes and think, "those look huge! There's no way that will fit me."
> 
> And then I get into the change room and it just fits, or its too small and I need a size bigger! Lol!
> 
> Also, I got 2 pairs of maternity jeans when I was about 15 weeks, and the sales lady told me they would fit my whole pregnancy up to a 30lb weight gain. Well it's frustrating cause they fit fine in the legs and bum 20 lbs later, but are way too tight around my baby belly. Which is so uncomfortable, so I'm pretty much stuck wearing leggings every day!!

I soooo feel you!


----------



## yoshy

I finally got to see my SIL and my new niece last night, and thought I'd share something my SIL told me to encourage everyone (particularly the first timers like me).

She told me that half an hour after the birth, she already couldn't remember the pain of giving birth! :)

(She also said that the uterine massage after the birth actually hurt her more than the birth itself, but again, it's a short thing and has to be done, so I guess it's a "this too shall pass" thing...)


----------



## Jellycat

Yoshy have to agree with sil it's amazing how quickly you forget everything. By day 2 I was saying to dh when could we do it all again.

Kelly - I'm going through cycles 
D1 - constant trips to loo
D2 - no action 
D3 - full of gas
D4 - constant trips to loo
Oh the joys of pregnancy


----------



## CottlestonPie

I seem to be full of gas lately too... 
And going to the toilet more. Like up to 3 times a day instead of every other day like earlier in the pregnancy.


----------



## MumMumMum

Lots of gas here too. Especially first thing. 

Where's everyone's babies sitting? Mine was 4/5 at my mw app last week. She has had her bum on one side all the time, but moving from left to right if that makes sense. This morning it feels like she's got it right in the middle, around my belly button. I hope this means she's engaged and getting ready to come! I don't think I have the patience to wait anothee 4-5 weeks at all.

Plus, while dh is looking for a new job at least he'll be there for the birth. If he starts one before she is born then it will be harder for him to come.


----------



## yoshy

I dunno about how far down Kiddo is (I mentioned baby being engaged in pelvis at my appointment on Sunday and he gave me a *look*, and told me that at 35 weeks, I don't want him to be engaged yet), but as far as where, his back shifts between the middle and left side of my belly all the time. He's pretty consistent other than that though... most of the kicks at this point tend to be on the upper left (not in my ribs, thank goodness, but just below), and occasionally I'll feel an elbow lower down.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Mine are free. Twin 1 is head down, not engaged, but mostly in the middle. His back/bum shift between the middle and my left. 
Twin 2 is head up, really high, with his back going round my left and his legs up by his head (unless they've moved since Monday). 

So yeah, in the mornings I wake up with 2 babies smoothed up on my left and a hollow belly on the right. It looks a bit odd. 

I'm going to MILs today. I'm so nervous as its an hour away from my hospital and I'm used to being 5 minutes away. I'm sure these babies are staying put til Wednesday now but I'm still a bit anxious.


----------



## NDH

Well I have a breech so I have a ginormous hard head sitting right at the top of my bump - and I don't have any padding on me, there's seriously 4mm between the head and my hand and I've been able to feel its ear a couple of times. The top of my bump always feels bruised from the pressure. As for if the bum is engaged at all its hard to know since the bum is so squishy no one can quite tell...

And as for Yoshy's comment about her sil having forgotten the pain after an hour, apparently I just learned the other day that as soon as DD was born I said "can we do it again?" (Or something along those lines) :rofl: I seriously don't remember saying that and I didn't even have any drugs or gas even. So it really can't be that bad haha.


----------



## Jadey121

Been having period cramps all morning along with dull backache but the ache travels down my left leg....very strange!
Maybe its all the bd'ing me and my other half have been doing haha!


----------



## yoshy

NDH said:


> Well I have a breech so I have a ginormous hard head sitting right at the top of my bump - and I don't have any padding on me, there's seriously 4mm between the head and my hand and I've been able to feel its ear a couple of times. The top of my bump always feels bruised from the pressure. As for if the bum is engaged at all its hard to know since the bum is so squishy no one can quite tell...
> 
> And as for Yoshy's comment about her sil having forgotten the pain after an hour, apparently I just learned the other day that as soon as DD was born I said "can we do it again?" (Or something along those lines) :rofl: I seriously don't remember saying that and I didn't even have any drugs or gas even. So it really can't be that bad haha.

LMAO at the 4mm between head and hand and being able to feel its ear!
I've not felt any specific limbs sticking out yet either since I've got a ton of extra padding between the outside and inside :dohh:


----------



## bunni84

am now 36 weeks and baby still not dropped, i guess he will soon? was only 1/5 engaged at 35 weeks.

also got told femur length is short..hes been measuring at 50% in every scan apart from yesterday - head and abdomen still above 50%, femur was below, should i be worried? my sonographer was a bit of a cow, told me off for being late (i was on time her watch was fast) then freaks me out with the short femur length and goes maybe its because im short...cheeky moo.

doctor didnt seem worried though just said all is fine see me at 38 weeks..hmm


----------



## yoshy

Bunni, my doc doesn't even seem to check femur length... he bases his estimates on head and abdomen... probably part of the reason they're so wildly different each time... I wouldn't worry about it, regardless.


----------



## bunni84

oh i see! baby's femur been measured at every scan...hmm
yeah im trying not to worry it was just the way the sonographer said it


----------



## libbyam2003

Kelly - I prefer the jeans with the full belly panel... seem to fit longer. Versus the ones with the band... I ended up cutting the band on one side this pregnancy as I stopped wearing that pair early on last time and didn't see the point in putting them away so soon when everywhere else still fit! So I just wear a long tank to cover the torn side!

Kendi - Yes I am definitely more gassy, eek!

Yoshy - Did your SIL get an epidural? For me, the worst pain was the pitocin contractions before I got the epidural... birth was work, but didn't hurt... and afterbirth was a breeze. Ha, but definitely did NOT forget the pain part. But seems like a lot of people do.

Bunni - I am almost 38 weeks... not sure about now but I know baby hadn't dropped at 36 weeks, I was told his head was up against my pelvis on one side but that was fine and he could wait until labor to drop... and that this was normal... especially if you've had a baby before. Means less pressure on your bladder so that is good!

And my dr says femur length is always screwy on his scans... always says too short. So he doesn't trust the numbers. And that ended up being the case with my first baby. She didn't have stump legs even though scan made it seem like she did!


----------



## libbyam2003

Had MIL keep Siena last night. Had some promising pains. Stronger BH occuring a lot more often than normal (which is already pretty often) and lower back pains. I felt like maybe it might have progressed things somehow so I was cool with the discomfort. Versus just the regular aches and pains of being prego where it felt like I might be prego FOREVER. 

Sleeping was hard. Woke up often with discomfort and around 1am I started getting more pronounced pain. But not the ebb and flow that would indicate contractions that I could count? But, then I was also trying to still get some sleep so wasn't exactly trying hard to time anything. Figured if it was 'for real', I wouldn't be able to ignore it at all. By morning, I was sore but not in pain. Just incredibly TIRED. We'll see how much of the workday I make it through.

No idea what yesterday and last night were about... confusing!


----------



## bunni84

well baby has been head down for few weeks just not engaged so i guess thats a good thing. he will do it in his own time
i will not worry about the femur length if it was a worry doctor would have said something 
thanks


----------



## libbyam2003

Yeah I was a bit nervous when my baby wasn't head down (he is now). Dr wasn't. But yea hard not to worry because not something that baby can do last minute because then too big to flip. Engaging etc can happen last minute I think.

I'm going to get my cervix and such checked next week. Doubt baby is engaged though. Seems like I'd have to be feeling bad for that to be the case? Like I don't feel like this baby is about to 'fall out' or anything. But I do feel more comfortable if I keep my legs apart if I'm sitting... so he's not suuuper high...


----------



## Kendi

Thanks for responding ladies, so should we assume that increased gas is a sign of nearing end?........any second time mums? was this a sign? 

Cottlestonepie, am also having frequent bowel movement which was common early in pregnancy.


----------



## Kellya009

I think the gas can last for weeks before labour unfortunately :(

And speaking of femur length, at my 36 weeks scan baby was measuring 6.5lbs but less than 18" long... So I've got a short chubby little one according to the scan. Hopefully they are a bit off. I know she's got a big bum like her dad because I can feel it sticking out! I also love trying to grab her little feet when they stick out :)


----------



## bunni84

ahhh i see, so i shouldnt worry too much, i found out my baby is back to back with me..so hes hiding his bum from me haha. i still cant make out any legs/feet yet...its still just bumps under the skin


----------



## Kellya009

Oh I hope you feel the feet soon, they're my favorite :). I can almost feel their exact shape at this point... They seem big but I was born with really big feet. 21 days to go for me ladies!! Praying so hard that she decides to come early!!


----------



## libbyam2003

Mmmm I had a pedicure on my lunch!! And she did a deep tissue massage on my feet beforehand! I didnt even CARE if she painted my nails by the time she was done massaging! But now my feet feel so clean and nice and have a pretty orange/red polish on them. :)


----------



## yoshy

Libby, my SIL did get the epidural, yes. She said it allowed her to sleep for like 3 hours, I think, and she wouldn't have been able to do it without it.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Today was my last day in work! Thank god. I've been really struggling sitting in that chair for 9 hours a day. I never thought sitting at a desk would be so tough!
Now my little girl has her mummy back full time :) sooo happy. 
I'm planning to blitz the house tomorrow then I'm doing nothing but enjoying my little girl until baby arrives 
So happy :)


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

libbyam2003 said:


> Mmmm I had a pedicure on my lunch!! And she did a deep tissue massage on my feet beforehand! I didnt even CARE if she painted my nails by the time she was done massaging! But now my feet feel so clean and nice and have a pretty orange/red polish on them. :)

My hubby spent ages painting my toe nails when I was last pregnant, he did a really good job I was impressed!
Then the next day I got told I needed a csection and they made him remove it in the hospital :haha: he was devastated lol


----------



## Kellya009

Nice Libby! Way to treat yourself :)

I just had a great drs appt at my clinic with a dr I haven't seen before. I was worried after my growth scan last week that baby was big, and he spent ages feeling around my tummy feeling the size of the baby. 

He said scans are really inaccurate at this stage of pregnancy and from what he was feeling she is the perfect size and not too big at all. He said, "you won't have any trouble pushing her out" lol! So reassuring to hear I won't have a gigantic baby!


----------



## CottlestonPie

That's always good to hear!
I'm in agony with gas pains. I don't know if babies are positioned in a way that is stopping it from coming out but it's sooo painful. It's 2:30am and I'm running out of ways to try and help it along. I just want to sleeeeeep!


----------



## xxyjadexx

So scary how close we all are! I finished my hospital bag last night and had a big tidy up! I am going to Finnish getting the baby's clothes washed and ironed today and then I'm all done!


----------



## xxyjadexx

What are the rules on when your supposed to head to hospital if your in labour? I asked at my last appointment and the mw told me go once the contractions are 10mins apart! Or straight away if your waters have broken. Isn't 10mins apart quite early? I am actually clueless having been induced with my first


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Yeah they told my sister to go in when she was getting 3 contractions within 10 minutes!
She was 8.5cm when she arrived at the hospital.
I can see the hospital from my bedroom window, it's only a stones throw away, I'm hoping to stay at home for as long as poss but due to previous csection I think they will want me monitored :(


----------



## Kellya009

Here we are told to call, contractions lasting 45 seconds, 5 minutes apart, for at least an hour. Or right away if waters break.


----------



## Jellycat

For me it's if waters go or if you have three contractions in 10 minutes lasting about a minute at a time

Cottleston - did the wind pass?

Bunni - my lo has short legs in comparison to the head and abdomen, it was the same for JJ too . Think for us it's just a genetic trait, but nothing to be worried about.

As JJ has been ill this week my baby organising has had to be put on hold for the majority of it. Hoping to have a good blitz today and over the bank holiday as I really just want to relax before baby arrives.


----------



## yoshy

I miss bank holidays... we don't have them over here. They're such a great excuse for a day off work!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm SO grateful for bank holiday Monday. 
DH works from home on Tuesdays, do today is his last day in the office before babies arrive. 

My friends GF just had her baby. She was due a bit after me. So jealous!! (He was nearly 10lb though- ooof)


----------



## sumday3

Ouch!!!!!!! Not long to go for you either hang in there can't imagine how your body must be feeling :/ sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Carly.C

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm SO grateful for bank holiday Monday.
> DH works from home on Tuesdays, do today is his last day in the office before babies arrive.
> 
> My friends GF just had her baby. She was due a bit after me. So jealous!! (He was nearly 10lb though- ooof)

I can't imagine how your feeling now. I've hit the wall today and have officially had enough, so to be carrying twins at this same point must be excruciating. Final countdown for you, bet you can't wait x


----------



## MumMumMum

Tried foot massage and dtd last night. Nothing. Not even bhs - they seem to have stopped after being frequent a week ago.

Really want her out now but feels like that time is getting further away! I'm so tired and getting really fed up with everyone around me. Hope I don't go too far over.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I've just nearly fell down the stairs! My hips feel as though they are not in their socket properly??!!?? My left leg keeps giving way as I'm walking. This isn't normal is it?????


----------



## libbyam2003

2ndtime - Oh enjoy the break before the baby!! I am sitting at my desk at work right this moment... putting feet up makes my calves/butt hurt, but putting feet down means more swelling and bump squished from sitting. Ah enjoy!!! Oh man you couldn&#8217;t keep your painted toes for the c section?? That's annoying!!!

Oh dear on nearly falling!! Sounds like what people get with SPD... loose joints. I don't have SPD, but I do get wobbly at times.

Xxyjadexx - My dr asked if I knew when to call etc... I told him the 5-1-1 rule and he was like huh what's that? I thought that was the norm, but guess not!! Anyway, still planning to sorta follow it... contractions 5 min apart, 1 min long, for 1 hour. But I know I'd be calling before that because I am impatient, ha.

Sounds like everyone has different rules of when to go in!! I just don't want to go in too soon and spend a ton of time moaning in a hospital bed if I could have been home where there's a warm tub and I'm allowed to eat and drink!


----------



## Kellya009

Mummum we are in the same boat over here. BH disappeared and no signs of action at all :(. 37 weeks and all I want is this baby OUT!!


----------



## MumMumMum

Kellya009 said:


> Mummum we are in the same boat over here. BH disappeared and no signs of action at all :(. 37 weeks and all I want is this baby OUT!!

I hear you! Hopefully it won't be much longer now for any of us.


----------



## libbyam2003

Happy 37 weeks Kelly and mummummum (belated)! Full term!!


----------



## rowleypolie

I have been having loads of BH and even some that are quite painful but doc says I am still long and closed so I have a feeling I will be at this for a long time still


----------



## MumMumMum

From what i've read online it sounds normal but as well as the snot discharge (which I think is still just bits of plug) i'm now also getting lots of clear, more watery discharge every time I go to the loo. It's not leaking otherwise, just when wiped.

Anyone else had this?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah I have days where I have such watery frequent discharge that I have to change undies (and sheets as its usually in the mornings once I've say up)... Gross. 

I was having tightenings earlier. 8 minutes apart, lasting about a minute at a time. Now less frequent and weaker. Yet another false alarm. Roll on Wednesday!


----------



## Carly.C

CottlestonPie said:


> Yeah I have days where I have such watery frequent discharge that I have to change undies (and sheets as its usually in the mornings once I've say up)... Gross.
> 
> I was having tightenings earlier. 8 minutes apart, lasting about a minute at a time. Now less frequent and weaker. Yet another false alarm. Roll on Wednesday!

I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Wow cottlestonpie not long now! Bet ur excited


----------



## CottlestonPie

Excited,.. Terrified lol
These babies are gonna be giants!


----------



## MumMumMum

Having this baby is clearly on my mind - all night I dreamt about going into labour! :haha:

The bank hol would be a good time to arrive though, so my mum doesn't have to take time off work to have dd1.

Good luck for wed!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks!
Yeah my mums on standby for DS and has half term booked off so we're lucky with the timing. I'm so so desperate for it to happen today though. Keep crying for no reason. I might talk DH into taking me to the shop later. I want to feel sorry for myself with my friends Ben and Jerry.


----------



## Kendi

You know, last week i had pains here, pains there, lots of false labour i was sure Sunday which is today would not pass before the little prince is on my hands.......Now, i feel nothing much I could almost doubt that I am in week 39....surely, looks like I have to wait a bit longer....Edd is 2nd June which is xactly a week away.....i pray that we'l be done before then.

Cottlestonpie I have lots of respect for you....cant even imagine what your story is when mine is as is with one bud:).....you only have two full days to go though, so all the best.

Mummumum.........I have a feeling you are my waiting companion, so breath in and out, sigh harder and lets wear the patience garment:)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh happy 39 weeks! Hopefully by this time next week you'll have bubs!
I'm 38w today and still here. Taking DS to feed the ducks today. I'll feel at home there with all my waddling :haha:


----------



## JWandBump

Hello everyone i hope you dont mind if i join you all, Im due 2nd July but baby keeps trying to come early so im being induced on the 5th June (if i still havent had him by then) :) 

Hope you are all well, im very nervous about possiably having my litttle man a month early but there you go xx


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome JWandBump


----------



## yoshy

Welcome JWandBump!

Well I'm 36 weeks today and feeling every day of it :/

I've got my pedicure booked for June 9th, but kinda hoping I won't make it that far at this point... it's still two weeks from now!
Kiddo's gotta stay in til June 3rd or 4th, cuz my mum's in England at the moment and won't be back til then, but if he comes before then, my MIL told me over the weekend that I should bring me with her to the hospital, which is a great backup for me, since she lives so close (and I also get on really well with her).
I was so happy she offered that!! :D


----------



## Xxenssial

Can I join? Our little girl was due July 12th but we are now booked in for a c/s on the 29th June due to placenta previa so she is going to be born at 37+6 hopefully everything runs smoothly an this little girl can wait till then, had a scare two nights ago where she tried to make her appearance but all has settled down for now thank goodness.


----------



## MumMumMum

Welcome ladies :wave:

STILL nothing happening here. This is turning out to feel like a long wait. It's worse than symtom spotting when TTC - at least that only takes a few weeks to find out either way!


----------



## yoshy

OMG, Mummummum, you hit it right on the nose! It's so much worse than the symptom spotting! Haha

One more week til I can start trying to induce!!


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome Xxenssial

I've been getting a lot of BH / pains past couple of days think I might not go so overdue as with JJ but not sure if I want this baby before due date at the moment anyway


----------



## Lisasmith

I want this baby to come out now. It hurts.


----------



## Medzi

Hey ladies! I need to catch up on here but our yellow bump turned blue! I see it is already updated - thanks!! :D

Nathaniel Joseph was born on May 24 at 6:31 pm, 7 pounds 15 ounces, 21 inches long. I was supposed to be induced on Thursday but it was pushed back because the hospital was so busy so they were going to call me on Friday. Well, looks like Cubby and my body knew it was time as I went into labour naturally at 5:00 am Friday morning.

We just got home and things are ok :) Having some feeding issues (I had a breast reduction and so far have had no luck feeding or pumping) but we are practicing and going to try for a few days.

Hope all is well - can't wait for more baby announcements and that our time is finally here!


----------



## Lisasmith

Medzi said:


> Hey ladies! I need to catch up on here but our yellow bump turned blue! I see it is already updated - thanks!! :D
> 
> Nathaniel Joseph was born on May 24 at 6:31 pm, 7 pounds 15 ounces, 21 inches long. I was supposed to be induced on Thursday but it was pushed back because the hospital was so busy so they were going to call me on Friday. Well, looks like Cubby and my body knew it was time as I went into labour naturally at 5:00 am Friday morning.
> 
> We just got home and things are ok :) Having some feeding issues (I had a breast reduction and so far have had no luck feeding or pumping) but we are practicing and going to try for a few days.
> 
> Hope all is well - can't wait for more baby announcements and that our time is finally here!

Congratulations love! That is truly wonderful


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Medzi said:


> Hey ladies! I need to catch up on here but our yellow bump turned blue! I see it is already updated - thanks!! :D
> 
> Nathaniel Joseph was born on May 24 at 6:31 pm, 7 pounds 15 ounces, 21 inches long. I was supposed to be induced on Thursday but it was pushed back because the hospital was so busy so they were going to call me on Friday. Well, looks like Cubby and my body knew it was time as I went into labour naturally at 5:00 am Friday morning.
> 
> We just got home and things are ok :) Having some feeding issues (I had a breast reduction and so far have had no luck feeding or pumping) but we are practicing and going to try for a few days.
> 
> Hope all is well - can't wait for more baby announcements and that our time is finally here!

Congrats on your little man! How exciting :) I love seeing birth announcements! Have to admit they make me jealous though :haha: good luck with the breast feeding :thumbup:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats Medzi! X


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yaaay Medzi, congratulations!!! Welcome to the world little man! :D xx


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Huge congratulations!
I am jealous! :haha:
Happy (belated) Birthday baby Nathaniel :D


----------



## Jadey121

Congratulations Medzi! Xx


----------



## MumMumMum

Congrats medzi! :thumbup:


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Medzi!!


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats medzi, he's truly gorgeous


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats Medzi.


----------



## yoshy

Well I think all this stress I'm going through right now with our stupid house is getting to me and to Kiddo...

I've started having these menstrual-type pains I keep hearing about from people. And for some reason they seem to be followed each time by BH.


----------



## Kendi

Congratulations Medzi, am amazed, I see our babies will share something in common...coming soon...Congrats:)


----------



## Kendi

MumMumMum said:


> Welcome ladies :wave:
> 
> STILL nothing happening here. This is turning out to feel like a long wait. It's worse than symtom spotting when TTC - at least that only takes a few weeks to find out either way!

he he he...thought of the symptom spotting in TTC yesterday, feels like we back to the first 4 weeks of pregnancy:)

Mummummum....As i mentioned before, looks like you and I should breathe easy and take a chill pill then wait:)...anyway, sooner than later it shall happen.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Congrats medzi. Lovely name too. 
Well I have a week to go and soooo want this lil man to make an early appearance. I'm fed up of that full feeling. Want to sleep in my tummy. And well generally just want my body back to myself now :-( come in little man. Gonna spend the day bouncing on my ball today. Hubby is finally home too so things r easier with him here. I've got reflexology booked for Thursday morning so hoping that spurs baby on but I've read mixed reviews. Anyone had or heard of success stories about reflexology x


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Medzi!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Murrrrrr. Nerves are setting in now. Eek. 

Yoshy, how you feeling?


----------



## yoshy

Same as always... plenty of BH, and some of the menstrual-type pains, but nothing more.

Hands and feet hurting, but no other signs of labour.

Hopefully labour will wait til my mum gets back from England next Monday... after that it's anyone's game and I'm ready and waiting ;)


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I have a sweep scheduled for Wednesday. Not sure if I want it to be honest.
I am hoping for a VBAC so the consultant ordered the midwife to book them in for weeks 39, 40 and 41. 
If I want the VBAC do you think I have to have the sweep? Or can I decline? I know they don't want me going past my due date, maybe I could decline the 39 week one and just have one if I get to 40+ weeks?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Im sure you'd be able to decline if you don't want it. Is there a reason you don't want one or is it just that you'd rather wait to see if you go naturally?
They're probably offering it to try to avoid induction.


----------



## Jellycat

They say sweeps are more effective nearer 41 weeks but think they are offering them early to avoid you being induced. I had two with JJ and the 2nd one definitely got labour starting. I'd much prefer a sweep than being induced (not that I've ever been induced)


----------



## jtj1054

Wanted to update out little man was born may 24 at 7:52 am 6 pounds 3 ounces 20 inches long. I was induced at 37 weeks and after 19 hours of labor his cord prolapsed and I was only 3 cm. ill update his entire birth story soon, it was awful and scary but he's safe and healthy!


----------



## Kellya009

Waaahhh I'm so tired of being pregnant!!


----------



## Kendi

Congrats JTJ1054


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congratulations Jtj!!

Ohmygod the gas pains wahhhhh. I've been laying down in different positions, walking, sitting on the toilet rocking side to side, back and forth... It just won't all come out!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats Jtj xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Cottlestonpie I bet your so excited for tomorrow! What time is your csection booked for?


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats jtj


----------



## CottlestonPie

xxyjadexx said:


> Cottlestonpie I bet your so excited for tomorrow! What time is your csection booked for?

I won't know until this evening... They like to keep me guessing lol
I've got my anaesthetist appointment at 3pm today then once that's finished I'll get a phone call telling me what time to get to the hospital tomorrow. 
I can't believe it's so close now! Eeeeek!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

CottlestonPie said:


> Im sure you'd be able to decline if you don't want it. Is there a reason you don't want one or is it just that you'd rather wait to see if you go naturally?
> They're probably offering it to try to avoid induction.

Yeah i guess after having a csection last time due to breech I would just prefer to wait till she is ready this time. But I guess by going overdue I just run the extra risk of another csection and I don't want that either!
I will have a good chat with the midwife tomorrow.

Is it your csection today? You must be so excited!!! You have done so well getting this far!


----------



## Lisasmith

My lovely little lady was born today at 37+4. Weighing 6lb even. I'm completely in love


----------



## Jadey121

Lisasmith said:


> My lovely little lady was born today at 37+4. Weighing 6lb even. I'm completely in love

Awww yayyy!!! Congratulations Lisa!!! :-D 
Xxx


----------



## MumMumMum

Congrats lisa!

I want my baby now! Time to go for a long walk despite the pain I think!


----------



## Jellycat

Lisasmith said:


> My lovely little lady was born today at 37+4. Weighing 6lb even. I'm completely in love

Congratulations , has she a name yet?

JT congratulations on your baby boy - hope you recover quickly


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congratulations Lisa! X

2ndtime, I have my anaesthetist appointment today, c section tomorrow. Getting super nervous. Had a little cry to myself this morning as I realised I probably wouldn't get many morning cuddles in bed just me and DS1 anymore. Feels weird that he's going from the baby of the family to big brother!


----------



## Lisasmith

Lila Kate (pronounced Ly-la) she's a bitty 17 inches


----------



## NDH

Congratulations Lisa and JT!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Aww congratulations Lisa!

I'm so jealous of all these babies! I'm going to be the only one left in this group lol everyone else will have to move to the May group :haha:

Cottleston, I know how you feel, I'm spending the day chillin with my little girl, she's 19 months and very much still my baby in my eyes, it's going to be strange!


----------



## Lisasmith

This is the bitty princess
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Lisa! She is beautiful and a lovely name too


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston - :hugs: I'm not surprised you are feeling emotional

Been to midwife and am measuring 3 weeks ahead, got consultant next week and they think they may start giving me sweeps as baby's head is big too. Just hope baby stays put for another couple of weeks.


----------



## MumMumMum

CottlestonPie - good luck today and tomorrow!

Jellycat - are they going to do a scan too? My bump measured big with DD1 but it turned out she was small and my bump was mostly fluid. That wasn't picked up before they did a growth scan before they started the induction.

No walk for me today - it hasn't stopped raining - got to love a British summer! I'm going to hoover the house from top to bottom instead. Cutting the grass yesterday got the cramps back so hopefully it's getting something done down there too, as well as making the house tidier!


----------



## yoshy

Congrats Lisa and JT!!





2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Aww congratulations Lisa!
> 
> I'm so jealous of all these babies! I'm going to be the only one left in this group lol everyone else will have to move to the May group :haha:
> 
> Cottleston, I know how you feel, I'm spending the day chillin with my little girl, she's 19 months and very much still my baby in my eyes, it's going to be strange!

Have no fear, I'd be shocked if Kiddo arrived before Sunday. He's not full term til then anyway... there are a few of us who are further behind than you, 2ndtime... :)


----------



## Jellycat

Mummummum had growth scan 3 weeks ago and baby was measuring exactly text book average. No mention of a further scan but I'm thinking of booking another one privately before my consultant appointment next week


----------



## libbyam2003

Hello JW and Xxenssial!

Medzi - Congrats and I hope things are going well... sounds like some feeding issues so I hope you figured out something that works for you and your lo!

Jtj1054 - Yay congrats to you too! Scary stuff, glad he is out and healthy now!

And Lisa too! Congrats!!

Jellycat - Hope the sweeps help! From what was said on here, sounds like more so later on. I had one before 39 weeks with dd and didn't help grr. And hurt owwwww. But now thinking I won't say no if dr offers to do one this week... so many babies... I want mine! :)

I want this baby born soon... yeah lots of babies being born lately!! Guess they will keep coming since June is upon us! Last week at work, yay!!! Legs are killing me while trying to sit at my desk sigh. And lower back is really killing me too, standing or sitting. I want to go home and get back in bed!!!!


----------



## Kendi

Congrats Lisa!


----------



## Phantom710

Congrats to all the babies.

Sorry to all the waiting mommies, I know it sucks :(


----------



## Medzi

Yay Lisa! Congrats!!

Update on us - Nate is having some jaundice issues... he is eating great (but not breastfeeding as I've been having almost no milk production), he has some good active periods, and he has lots of good poops, but his levels keep rising. He will be going into the hospital for light therapy in a few hours for overnight, my poor little dude. :( But I know it will make him feel all better and I get to be with him the whole time.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hope he gets well soon medzi!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats Lisa! Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Had a mw appointment today and she booked me another appointment for next week and said she doesn't think baby is on her way anytime soon :-( but I guess you can never tell!


----------



## Kellya009

Sorry Jade :(. I was hoping not to make it to my 38 wk appt on Friday but I doubt that will happen lol. 

2/6 of the girls who share my due date have us their babes! I'm next!! Dibs. 

I bet I'm not dilated at all. Lots of BH but bump still sooo high!!


----------



## libbyam2003

MEdzi - So they don't send home a light box or something to treat jaundice? MY friend here in the STates had something like that for the first while.

JAde -ugh sorry. Yeah I don't expect any progress when I go tomorrow. Blah. But yeah even if I am dilated, etc... still doesn't mean baby is coming.

I've had tons of BH throughout third tri, they aren't as noticeable now... so either not as strong or I've just gotten used to them.. well less room so probably don't notice as much because less time to contract to get uterus hard! Less movement lately.. I guess due to less space. Shooting leg pains and lower back pains really killin me today. HOPEFUL that means somethin??? Baby dropped or something?? We'll see.


----------



## MumMumMum

To all the ladies waiting - I feel your pain! My mum said my bump had dropped when we saw them yesterday. It doesn't take much standing to set off pain down low so _hopefully_ she's more engaged than she was at 36 week app (4/5). My next MW app is Thursday. I'm going to ask how far over they'll let me go and if the chance of pre-e and haemorraging increases the longer I go on. I know BP can start to rise and that can contribute to those...

IF I had to be induced again I'd really hope that all the pain I had in the last few weeks meant they could at least break my waters instead of the pessary and drip again.


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks girls, she's completely captured my heart. 

If it makes anyone feel better at all I had a scan to check cervix a few days ago and I was long high and closed but soft and I went into spontaneous labor and had a baby in 5 hours! Things can change really fast


----------



## sumday3

CONGRATS to you ladies on your new little ones!

Not much longer for all the other bumps!!! Some of you don't sound like your gonna be much longer!



I have been having weekly nst's and scans doctor set up induction for Friday at 10, as placenta seems to be starting to Peter out fluid was borderline low. And told today he is going to use cytotec, I made the mistake of Googleing, and shouldn't of done that! I have been using epo since 34 weeks though so cervix was good n mushy and @ a 2 & 50% so hopefully it's not a big drama fest Friday : /


----------



## NDH

2ndtime I hope you get your vbac. I'm really pleased to hear you're being allowed to try for one as my biggest worry about ending up with a c section after the recovery time with a toddler is having to make sure we don't get pregnant again for at least a year(which we might not anyway but j don't want to be restricted)


----------



## Kendi

Cant believe am in week 39 and my body behaves as though its having a breeze.....only having pelvic pain....lets see how much longer the wait will be.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

NDH said:


> 2ndtime I hope you get your vbac. I'm really pleased to hear you're being allowed to try for one as my biggest worry about ending up with a c section after the recovery time with a toddler is having to make sure we don't get pregnant again for at least a year(which we might not anyway but j don't want to be restricted)

Thank you :)

That's why I really didn't want one last time but 10 months later.... Oops!

My main worry this time will be looking after a newborn and 19 month old so here's hoping the VBAC goes to plan! :)


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I am off for my sweep now after an awful attempt at shaving my legs and bikini line. At least my midwife will get a laugh at work today :-/


----------



## xxyjadexx

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> I am off for my sweep now after an awful attempt at shaving my legs and bikini line. At least my midwife will get a laugh at work today :-/

Lol ... Good luck with the sweep!


----------



## Jellycat

Sumday - good luck for your induction this week - why have they been closely monitoring you?

2ndtime - hope you get a good sweep and things look favourable


----------



## sumday3

LOL! Good luck 2ndtime!!!

Jelly: gest.hypertension they put me on labetalol at 31 weeks while It's nice to know that baby is doing good and after yesterday finding that the scans are not a waste of time as it caught the fluid trending down it certainly hasn't felt that way so will just be glad to be done with the extra trips to the medical center.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Dylan and Eddie born at 9:45ish (I still don't have exact times lol) weighing 6lb 7 and 6lb 12 respectively. Nice big boys!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/4AEE1D7D-65E7-4F4A-B17B-16C6EFF67D52-274-0000001C7B0BC7AE_zpsebff0946.jpg

Both are doing well. As am I. Bit tired and sore but totally in love with my lil dudes. Dylan looks a lot like ds1 as a newborn.


----------



## MumMumMum

CottlestonPie said:


> Dylan and Eddie born at 9:45ish (I still don't have exact times lol) weighing 6lb 7 and 6lb 12 respectively. Nice big boys!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/4AEE1D7D-65E7-4F4A-B17B-16C6EFF67D52-274-0000001C7B0BC7AE_zpsebff0946.jpg
> 
> Both are doing well. As am I. Bit tired and sore but totally in love with my lil dudes. Dylan looks a lot like ds1 as a newborn.

Congrats! Glad you are all doing well. They are lovely. What great weights too!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I didn't have the sweep.
Baby is in position but not engaged. Got to spend the next couple of days on the gym ball


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

CottlestonPie said:


> Dylan and Eddie born at 9:45ish (I still don't have exact times lol) weighing 6lb 7 and 6lb 12 respectively. Nice big boys!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/4AEE1D7D-65E7-4F4A-B17B-16C6EFF67D52-274-0000001C7B0BC7AE_zpsebff0946.jpg
> 
> Both are doing well. As am I. Bit tired and sore but totally in love with my lil dudes. Dylan looks a lot like ds1 as a newborn.

Awww they are amazing!
Hope you recover quickly cottleston :thumbup: x


----------



## libbyam2003

Mummummum - oh I hope I've dropped too! Would mean the pain I've felt wasn't for no reason!

Lisa - Thanks!! Yes does help to hear you hadn't had any signs before labor!

I have a dr appt today... Dr wants to check my cervix, but I don't have high hopes and I realize it doesn't matter anyway. I would like to know if the baby has dropped even though I know that doesn't really matter either, especially if not your first baby. But would like to be told that's what has caused my pain lately! Or be given another reason other than its just part of being prego... I want SPECIFIC reasons, ha.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Wow congrats cottlestonpie! They are big boys for twins!


----------



## libbyam2003

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> I didn't have the sweep.
> Baby is in position but not engaged. Got to spend the next couple of days on the gym ball

Yeah I'm guessing I'll be similar... last time, the baby was head down, but at an angle, so most I'm hoping for is that he's straightened out... doubt he's engaged. I wonder if it feels different once they are engaged and if we will notice? Probably not until really far down, I'd guess...


----------



## libbyam2003

sumday - yay for having a date!!

Kendi - Yeah seems like some days I don't have enough symptoms and get discouraged and then other days I'm in misery and wishing I could feel better! It's a lose-lose right now!

2nd time - Good luck with your appt! Haha yeah I used my shaver since I have an appt today and its spotty, oh well!!

CottlestonPie - Wow, yes those are good size twins!! That probably means they'll have an easier time with eating and breathing etc! You did awesome!!!


----------



## sumday3

2ndtime: again LOL i feel like I'm kind of a hit n miss as well think we should all get props for some attempt Hehe!

Libby: thank you! 

Cottlestone: holy smokes no wonder you were a hurting unit! 13lbs of baby! My boys were 6ers at term as singletons so those are very nice sized twin boys!!! Wowzers CONGRATS to you and your little family, they are very handsome!!!


----------



## libbyam2003

Wishing I could check facebook at work as I know there's folks probably on there now chatting... at work and impatient for the day to hurry up... 3 more days of work. Feeling not so bad today though, phew. I brought my maternity support belt and a heating pad, but forgot to bring some pillows to put in my chair.

I know there are folks off on maternity leave that are waiting... looking forward to joining your ranks! Seems like tons of babies have already been born... let us know if someone starts up a new thread on here in the parenting forum!

Now off to scour bnb for info on how people felt in the days leading up to their deliveries... desperate to know as many possible 'signs' as possible haha.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

libbyam2003 said:


> 2ndtimeluckyX said:
> 
> 
> I didn't have the sweep.
> Baby is in position but not engaged. Got to spend the next couple of days on the gym ball
> 
> Yeah I'm guessing I'll be similar... last time, the baby was head down, but at an angle, so most I'm hoping for is that he's straightened out... doubt he's engaged. I wonder if it feels different once they are engaged and if we will notice? Probably not until really far down, I'd guess...Click to expand...

She said I'm between brim and 4/5 so she's in the right place this time but said a sweep wouldn't work.
I have a week until my due date so I need to get pumping the gym ball up.
I really thought she was well engaged because I've been feeling pressure down there so god knows what that was lol


----------



## libbyam2003

Anyone using breast pump to help induce yet? Tempted to try... my mom will be here by tomorrow night so I think it might be ok to start trying things now since I don't think anything will 'work'... but if it did, would it be less than 24 hours??


----------



## sumday3

I asked the LnD nurse what self methods really work: nipple stim was her reply but she said you have to be dedicated to it, (blushing) I tried it, only lasted an hour than had contractions for about 4 hours. It's a pity I fell asleep, think it may of worked LOL!!! I didn't ask her if pump would be easier but common sense says it would be? She did say stim 1 at a time for 2 minutes than wait 15 minutes. I'm curious to know if anyone has ever tried too?!


----------



## Kellya009

CottlestonPie said:


> Dylan and Eddie born at 9:45ish (I still don't have exact times lol) weighing 6lb 7 and 6lb 12 respectively. Nice big boys!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/4AEE1D7D-65E7-4F4A-B17B-16C6EFF67D52-274-0000001C7B0BC7AE_zpsebff0946.jpg
> 
> Both are doing well. As am I. Bit tired and sore but totally in love with my lil dudes. Dylan looks a lot like ds1 as a newborn.

Oh my gosh they are gorgeous little boys!! Oh I'm so jealous of their cuteness!! So glad that everything went well... I hope your recovery goes smoothly too. They are too sweet!!


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Cottleston . Gorgeous boys. Hope you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Carly.C

Congrats cottleston, I bet you're relieved it's over, they're beautiful boys, fingers crossed for a speedy recovery x


----------



## libbyam2003

sumday3 said:


> I asked the LnD nurse what self methods really work: nipple stim was her reply but she said you have to be dedicated to it, (blushing) I tried it, only lasted an hour than had contractions for about 4 hours. It's a pity I fell asleep, think it may of worked LOL!!! I didn't ask her if pump would be easier but common sense says it would be? She did say stim 1 at a time for 2 minutes than wait 15 minutes. I'm curious to know if anyone has ever tried too?!

1 at a time for 2 min then 15 min rest then back at it again? For how long? Sounds like an hour did something. YEah not sure how much longer I could last! Seems like with a pump, I'd get sore by then! My dr is going to look at me like I'm crazy if I ask him... so basing it off what I read on here!


----------



## MumMumMum

After walking around the supermarket for an hour or so I got all the tightenings and cramps back. Some enough to stop me walking. Lots of pain down low too. I'm now having a bath and she has done some of her biggest, craziest movements yet. I sooo want to see her and hold her now.

Dh and I picked up a home cook chinese and our fave tv prog is on tonight. Maybe she plans to interrupt it! 

Looking forward to my mw app tomorrow. Hope she has good news for me!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats CottlestonPie, they are both beautiful!,

I had a sweep today so hopefully it works. Nothing so far!!


----------



## Carly.C

Had a midwife apt yesterday and 2 weeks ago, baby's head was 3/5 engaged. I mentioned this to her and asked if it was fully engaged yet and she said it probably wouldn't until I'm in labour coz if it engages anymore we'd be able to see it. 
Does this mean anything to you? I didn't ask questions just accepted what she said, just thought it was strange.


----------



## MumMumMum

littlemiss84 said:


> I had a sweep today so hopefully it works. Nothing so far!!

Good luck! Was it awful? My SIL said it was and it makes me nervous for them to suggest one if I carry on!



Carly.C said:


> Had a midwife apt yesterday and 2 weeks ago, baby's head was 3/5 engaged. I mentioned this to her and asked if it was fully engaged yet and she said it probably wouldn't until I'm in labour coz if it engages anymore we'd be able to see it.
> Does this mean anything to you? I didn't ask questions just accepted what she said, just thought it was strange.

Never heard that before! I have read that it's not unusual for second, third etc babies to engage during labour rather than before, and to move in and out of the pelvis. As I understood it they can go to 1/5 engaged though. :shrug:


----------



## Carly.C

MumMumMum said:


> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> I had a sweep today so hopefully it works. Nothing so far!!
> 
> Good luck! Was it awful? My SIL said it was and it makes me nervous for them to suggest one if I carry on!
> 
> 
> 
> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> Had a midwife apt yesterday and 2 weeks ago, baby's head was 3/5 engaged. I mentioned this to her and asked if it was fully engaged yet and she said it probably wouldn't until I'm in labour coz if it engages anymore we'd be able to see it.
> Does this mean anything to you? I didn't ask questions just accepted what she said, just thought it was strange.Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard that before! I have read that it's not unusual for second, third etc babies to engage during labour rather than before, and to move in and out of the pelvis. As I understood it they can go to 1/5 engaged though. :shrug:Click to expand...

I heard that too about 2nd + pregnancies, according to my notes the head was 3/5 into my pelvis so nearly there. The midwife was vey nice BUT I felt a bit conveyor belt type feeling.nso I think she just said anything to get me out.


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations on those twinnies!!! They're so so lovely


----------



## sumday3

libbyam2003 said:


> sumday3 said:
> 
> 
> I asked the LnD nurse what self methods really work: nipple stim was her reply but she said you have to be dedicated to it, (blushing) I tried it, only lasted an hour than had contractions for about 4 hours. It's a pity I fell asleep, think it may of worked LOL!!! I didn't ask her if pump would be easier but common sense says it would be? She did say stim 1 at a time for 2 minutes than wait 15 minutes. I'm curious to know if anyone has ever tried too?!
> 
> 1 at a time for 2 min then 15 min rest then back at it again? For how long? Sounds like an hour did something. YEah not sure how much longer I could last! Seems like with a pump, I'd get sore by then! My dr is going to look at me like I'm crazy if I ask him... so basing it off what I read on here!Click to expand...

She said until you get in a regular contraction pattern


----------



## autigers55

Congrats on all the new babies!!


----------



## NDH

Carly.C said:


> Had a midwife apt yesterday and 2 weeks ago, baby's head was 3/5 engaged. I mentioned this to her and asked if it was fully engaged yet and she said it probably wouldn't until I'm in labour coz if it engages anymore we'd be able to see it.
> Does this mean anything to you? I didn't ask questions just accepted what she said, just thought it was strange.

Fully engaged means the head is literally pushing through the cervix. The most a baby will be engaged prior to labour is 4/5. It was a little unfair of her to make that comment though as that's obviously not what you meant by fully engaged.


----------



## littlemiss84

MumMumMum said:


> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> I had a sweep today so hopefully it works. Nothing so far!!
> 
> Good luck! Was it awful? My SIL said it was and it makes me nervous for them to suggest one if I carry on!
> 
> 
> 
> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> Had a midwife apt yesterday and 2 weeks ago, baby's head was 3/5 engaged. I mentioned this to her and asked if it was fully engaged yet and she said it probably wouldn't until I'm in labour coz if it engages anymore we'd be able to see it.
> Does this mean anything to you? I didn't ask questions just accepted what she said, just thought it was strange.Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard that before! I have read that it's not unusual for second, third etc babies to engage during labour rather than before, and to move in and out of the pelvis. As I understood it they can go to 1/5 engaged though. :shrug:Click to expand...


It was a bit uncomfortable but it only took about a minute to do it so its wasn't too bad. I just had period like cramps as she was doing it.


----------



## Carly.C

NDH said:


> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> Had a midwife apt yesterday and 2 weeks ago, baby's head was 3/5 engaged. I mentioned this to her and asked if it was fully engaged yet and she said it probably wouldn't until I'm in labour coz if it engages anymore we'd be able to see it.
> Does this mean anything to you? I didn't ask questions just accepted what she said, just thought it was strange.
> 
> Fully engaged means the head is literally pushing through the cervix. The most a baby will be engaged prior to labour is 4/5. It was a little unfair of her to make that comment though as that's obviously not what you meant by fully engaged.Click to expand...

Thank you, makes a lot more sense than when she said it!:dohh:


----------



## Kendi

Congrats cottleston, For twins thats especially amazing!....Get better soonest and start to loose the baby fat coz of double boy demands:)


----------



## MumMumMum

DD is having her nap and I am now timing the back pain and bump tightenings I've been having since 9am. I had some last night but managed to sleep. Woke up with them this morning. Occasional pain low down when walking with them too.

I have my MW app at 2 so I'll see what happens and if they stop by then I'll ask her.

I'm torn between calling L&D and wasting their time (and feeling stupid) and waiting too long and not making it there in time. :shrug:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Never hurts to call Hun that's what they are there for :)

Good luck!


----------



## Jellycat

Mummum - if your never sure call them, even just to put your mind at ease


----------



## libbyam2003

Mum - oooo exciting. Definitely sounds like 'something' is happening for you! So how often are the pains happening? 

I had a dr appt yesterday and he said in his notes it said that I was having contractions on the monitor when I was checked in for my induction with my first pregnancy... that was at 39+4. And until he said that, I didn't know they had been verified contractions! I remembered that day wondering if they WERE contractions and didn't even time them because couldn't tell. We'd gone about our day, knowing we'd go in that night to sleep at the hospital and get induced in the middle of the night. Well, apparently I went into the hospital having contractions already and dilated like 3 or 4 cm.


----------



## libbyam2003

Ok so my dr wants to set up an induction for Monday, Tuesday, or Wednesday of next week. An elective induction because he says the baby is ready and cervix is ready and he'll be GONE after Wednesday. ARgh. I know there are those that are against elective because of threat of c section and wanting to wait for baby to be ready. I'm not so concerned about that because my last delivery was an induction and it was textbook... but I did want to go natural... mainly to try and progress on my own as much as possible since that allows body to produce endorphins I think? To help counteract the pain? I read the body does that when it goes into labor as a natural pain relief, but won't if pitocin is used because it doesn't know to do it then. 

Anyway, so I'm hoping my baby decides to start the labor process THIS weekend!!! Dr appt Monday morning to check my progression. Not scheduling anything else beyond that right now. Maybe I'll go into labor at 39+4 naturally like I did with my first baby! Hopeful! My dr REALLY wants to be the one to deliver me... small town and I've never met the other dr but he's been around a loonnnng time and is really old and I'm not confident I'll like his methods! I know people that used to see him for their checkups and they switched to my dr because that dr is bound to die or retire soon!


----------



## sumday3

I agree with pp's mum call them that's what they are there for!

Libby: good luck with whatever you decide I live in rural Iowa and know how it goes to just have a couple docs to choose from! Hopefully babe won't force you to decide and he'll just come on own!!!


----------



## Kellya009

I had a big cry yesterday with hubby because I'm soo tired of being pregnant. I'm feeling really down today. My house is a mess and I can't get up any motivation to clean and I'm just sad :(


----------



## MumMumMum

Well it fizzled out to nothing. Had mw and they'll let me go over
In fact, i'll be 40+1 at my next mw app.

Baby is still 4/5 engaged and measuring fine. No pre-e signs. So at least all is ok. Just have tk wait some more!


----------



## rowleypolie

Kellya009 said:


> I had a big cry yesterday with hubby because I'm soo tired of being pregnant. I'm feeling really down today. My house is a mess and I can't get up any motivation to clean and I'm just sad :(

We are in the same boat! I feel exhausted and can't get anything done! DH works from 830 am until 11pm and is also too exhausted to help, can't blame him. He is home tonight at 6:30 pm so I am hoping to get some help


----------



## rowleypolie

Asked for a sweep today and even though my doc is usually against everything and even said it won't help, she agreed. She said I am still to thick and closed to perform one and it was pretty uncomfortable with her trying. I am hoping just trying starts something a moving and I might have DH try in a few days


----------



## Jadey121

Im so tired at the minute too. My sleep last night was interupted by really strong tightenings that actually woke me up plus the trips to the toilet! Ughhh! 
6 more days to go and my little man will be here so i keep thinking its not long to wait!!!


----------



## Jellycat

I'm going to my growth scan this afternoon to see if baby is growing too big - please please let baby be average. I really don't want to start sweeps next week. First day yesterday I didn't get tightenings or feel uncomfortable.


----------



## sumday3

Hang in there ladies not long now and you'll have prize in your arms!

Good luck jelly hoping for good news for you!

I have induction today and have slept maybe 2 hours It's going to be a long day I'm fraid :/


----------



## xxyjadexx

sumday3 said:


> Hang in there ladies not long now and you'll have prize in your arms!
> 
> Good luck jelly hoping for good news for you!
> 
> I have induction today and have slept maybe 2 hours It's going to be a long day I'm fraid :/

Good luck with the induction xx


----------



## Lisasmith

sumday3 said:


> Hang in there ladies not long now and you'll have prize in your arms!
> 
> Good luck jelly hoping for good news for you!
> 
> I have induction today and have slept maybe 2 hours It's going to be a long day I'm fraid :/

Good luck honey x


----------



## xxyjadexx

Jadey121 said:


> Im so tired at the minute too. My sleep last night was interupted by really strong tightenings that actually woke me up plus the trips to the toilet! Ughhh!
> 6 more days to go and my little man will be here so i keep thinking its not long to wait!!!

Last week I hardly slept at all! This week has been better but I still have to get up for the toilet about 3 times!


----------



## libbyam2003

Sumday! So exciting!! Hope it goes well and you have a good experience! But you'll have that baby in your arms soon enough either way!!


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck Sumday hope all is going well

Back from growth scan, they think baby is already measuring 8lb 15oz estimated birth weight is 10lb...... Oh god was really not expecting that can't believe this baby has gained a pound a week in last 4 weeks. Have to see what consultant says Tuesday now regarding sweeps and being induced early.


----------



## Kendi

about to get to full 40 weeks., trusting for something by Sunday night surely


----------



## xxyjadexx

Ahhh good luck kendi!


----------



## Lisasmith

Jellycat said:


> Good luck Sumday hope all is going well
> 
> Back from growth scan, they think baby is already measuring 8lb 15oz estimated birth weight is 10lb...... Oh god was really not expecting that can't believe this baby has gained a pound a week in last 4 weeks. Have to see what consultant says Tuesday now regarding sweeps and being induced early.

I hope they're wrong! They were way off the mark with my wee one x


----------



## Jellycat

Lisasmith said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Sumday hope all is going well
> 
> Back from growth scan, they think baby is already measuring 8lb 15oz estimated birth weight is 10lb...... Oh god was really not expecting that can't believe this baby has gained a pound a week in last 4 weeks. Have to see what consultant says Tuesday now regarding sweeps and being induced early.
> 
> I hope they're wrong! They were way off the mark with my wee one xClick to expand...

What did they estimate for you vs birth weight?


----------



## Lisasmith

Jellycat said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Sumday hope all is going well
> 
> Back from growth scan, they think baby is already measuring 8lb 15oz estimated birth weight is 10lb...... Oh god was really not expecting that can't believe this baby has gained a pound a week in last 4 weeks. Have to see what consultant says Tuesday now regarding sweeps and being induced early.
> 
> I hope they're wrong! They were way off the mark with my wee one xClick to expand...
> 
> What did they estimate for you vs birth weight?Click to expand...

At 34 weeks they estimated her weight at 2.5 (5.5lb) at 36 weeks they estimated her weight at about 7lb she was born at 37 weeks weighing JUST 6lb


----------



## Medzi

My growth scans were right! A week and a few days before Nate was born he was estimated at a bit over 7 pounds and was born 7 lbs 15 ounce.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Jellycat said:


> Good luck Sumday hope all is going well
> 
> Back from growth scan, they think baby is already measuring 8lb 15oz estimated birth weight is 10lb...... Oh god was really not expecting that can't believe this baby has gained a pound a week in last 4 weeks. Have to see what consultant says Tuesday now regarding sweeps and being induced early.

Wow that's one big baby lol


----------



## NDH

My baby is currently only estimated at 2.9kg. I wasn't given an estimated weight for DD at the same gestation though I did have a scan almost on the same day with her (1 day different) but I was told she was on the small side. She was born 3.6kg and 54cm long 10 days later.


----------



## MumMumMum

Don't know yet how accurate the growth scans are this time but I had one the day I was induced with dd1. It was only out by a few ozs. That was at 36+5.


----------



## bunni84

anyone losing weight in the final trimester? i've gone down a kg...


----------



## SHAMto3

This is our month ladies!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

2 days for me. And no twinges yet. I have a feeling il be waiting a while for his grand entrance xx


----------



## SHAMto3

You're so close Lisaloo82!!!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I know. But kinda feels so close but still so far away. Could be another 2 weeks yet if I have to be induced. I hope not though as was induced with DS and its not nice labour. I'm not seeing MW until 41+1 as its my 2nd. They don't offer u a sweep until 41 weeks on 2nd. Which I'm a bit disheartened my tbh. I might even see if they will give me an examination this coming week rather than wait til 8days over before they even try anything x


----------



## Carly.C

Birth announcement alert.........
Macie Nicole arrived yesterday afternoon after a 7.5 hr labour and a week before her due date weighing 7lb 3oz. She's so perfect, we're in complete awe of her. I just had gas and air through the whole of labour and delivery but had to have a spinal anaesthetic for a third degree tear, was gutted I'd done th hard bit and refused an epidural only to end up having the spinal. Other than that, all is perfect she's so content just eating, sleeping and being sick at the moment!


----------



## MumMumMum

Carly.C said:


> Birth announcement alert.........
> Macie Nicole arrived yesterday afternoon after a 7.5 hr labour and a week before her due date weighing 7lb 3oz. She's so perfect, we're in complete awe of her. I just had gas and air through the whole of labour and delivery but had to have a spinal anaesthetic for a third degree tear, was gutted I'd done th hard bit and refused an epidural only to end up having the spinal. Other than that, all is perfect she's so content just eating, sleeping and being sick at the moment!

Ah, congrats! Enjoy your new baby girl.


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Carly C that's great news.

Lisa - they do say 2nd babies come slightly earlier in general so hopefully you won't have to be induced


----------



## Lisaloo82

Congratulation Carly. What a lovely birth u had xx


----------



## NDH

Congrats Carly! Sorry to hear about the third degree tear :(

Happy due date to me! Nothing happening so far though. Hoping this week though cause they'll be talking induction on Friday due to my fluid level being on the low side and bub having a small tummy but I'd really rather avoid an induction with a breech baby.


----------



## Kendi

Lisaloo82 said:


> 2 days for me. And no twinges yet. I have a feeling il be waiting a while for his grand entrance xx

Lisa, I feel the same way...not sure how much longer I have to wait


----------



## Kendi

Question ladies; when going through a contraction, can one feel the baby move?


----------



## Kendi

Carly.C said:


> Birth announcement alert.........
> Macie Nicole arrived yesterday afternoon after a 7.5 hr labour and a week before her due date weighing 7lb 3oz. She's so perfect, we're in complete awe of her. I just had gas and air through the whole of labour and delivery but had to have a spinal anaesthetic for a third degree tear, was gutted I'd done th hard bit and refused an epidural only to end up having the spinal. Other than that, all is perfect she's so content just eating, sleeping and being sick at the moment!

Congrats!


----------



## sumday3

Additional BA: baby Blossom arrived 6/01 @ 0319 7#7oz 21 inches. Is do fabulous! Excellent bfer! No rips/tears/sutures just 1 very sore bum bone! Went In for induction to find I was in dysfunctional labor (I knew I'd been contracting just didn't know there was such a word for it?) Pitocin started at 1330 took til 10 to go from 2-5 I was devastated Thought would go faster than than that. Was complete at 1 am but had to wait on doctor and epidural I got at 10 was a strong 1 could not feel a thing so we had to wait a bit for that to wear off some.

Wouldve been nice to just go on own :/ 

Good luck to the rest of you girls.I hope you excellent labors!


----------



## NDH

Congrats sumday!


----------



## Medzi

Carly.C said:


> Birth announcement alert.........
> Macie Nicole arrived yesterday afternoon after a 7.5 hr labour and a week before her due date weighing 7lb 3oz. She's so perfect, we're in complete awe of her. I just had gas and air through the whole of labour and delivery but had to have a spinal anaesthetic for a third degree tear, was gutted I'd done th hard bit and refused an epidural only to end up having the spinal. Other than that, all is perfect she's so content just eating, sleeping and being sick at the moment!

Yay! Congrats! Totally know how you feel - I used only gas and air for entire labor and an hour of pushing and then had to end with an epi bc forceps needed to be used. Take care of yourself. I had a second degree tear....ouchie :(


----------



## Medzi

Congrats sumday!


----------



## tartlet

Congrats to all the new mommies!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations Carly! Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations Sumday3! Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

NDH said:


> Congrats Carly! Sorry to hear about the third degree tear :(
> 
> Happy due date to me! Nothing happening so far though. Hoping this week though cause they'll be talking induction on Friday due to my fluid level being on the low side and bub having a small tummy but I'd really rather avoid an induction with a breech baby.

Happy due date! Hope things start up for you before Friday!


----------



## yoshy

Congrats Sumday and Carly!!!!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Carly and Sumday!!

I had a baby girl at 1:15am today. I needed to be induced as waters had broken yesterday morning with no contractions and baby had done a poo.
She was 7lb 12oz and is so perfect. I haven't decided on a name yet!


----------



## yoshy

Yay! Congrats Littlemiss84!!


----------



## NDH

The girls are finally starting to catch up! Congrats!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats littlemiss! They are coming so fast now! Hope I'm soon :-(


----------



## Jellycat

littlemiss84 said:


> Congrats Carly and Sumday!!
> 
> I had a baby girl at 1:15am today. I needed to be induced as waters had broken yesterday morning with no contractions and baby had done a poo.
> She was 7lb 12oz and is so perfect. I haven't decided on a name yet!

Congratulations that's lovely news glad all is ok. Let me know the name once you know so I can update front page 


Last night was first time this pregnancy I had to keep changing sides otherwise they would hurt, hopefully bany is getting lower down which would be good.


----------



## Carly.C

Medzi said:


> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> Birth announcement alert.........
> Macie Nicole arrived yesterday afternoon after a 7.5 hr labour and a week before her due date weighing 7lb 3oz. She's so perfect, we're in complete awe of her. I just had gas and air through the whole of labour and delivery but had to have a spinal anaesthetic for a third degree tear, was gutted I'd done th hard bit and refused an epidural only to end up having the spinal. Other than that, all is perfect she's so content just eating, sleeping and being sick at the moment!
> 
> Yay! Congrats! Totally know how you feel - I used only gas and air for entire labor and an hour of pushing and then had to end with an epi bc forceps needed to be used. Take care of yourself. I had a second degree tear....ouchie :(Click to expand...

It's kind of disappointing but u soon forget, I will 100% ask for an epidural next time though! I don't know about u, but I feel so proud of myself, I think could conquer the world.


----------



## MumMumMum

Wow! Congrats to all the new mummies! The girls needed to catch up. Hope mine joins in the fun soon.

1.5hr walk yesterday did nothing. Not even bh. Booo!


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations on all the baby girls &#10084; how wonderful


----------



## Lisaloo82

Congrats Sumday and littlemiss xx


----------



## Kendi

Me me me me, I really want to be next!


----------



## Carly.C

Congrats to Sunday and littlemiss xxxxx


----------



## Kellya009

Oh I'm so jealous of all you mummies who are holding their babies already! I'm so impatient!!

Baby is down low for me so I'm getting lots of shooting pains into my legs... Plus I'm gassy, yay. Gonna DTD tonight to see if it sparks anything at all.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Kellya009 said:


> Oh I'm so jealous of all you mummies who are holding their babies already! I'm so impatient!!
> 
> Baby is down low for me so I'm getting lots of shooting pains into my legs... Plus I'm gassy, yay. Gonna DTD tonight to see if it sparks anything at all.

When you say you've had shooting pains into your legs what do you mean? I've been getting like shooting pains into my hip joints but not necessarily down my leg, do you think this could be because babies head is engaging? It really catches me off guard and my leg buckles!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Halfway through due date and no signs of baby coming today :-(


----------



## Kellya009

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so jealous of all you mummies who are holding their babies already! I'm so impatient!!
> 
> Baby is down low for me so I'm getting lots of shooting pains into my legs... Plus I'm gassy, yay. Gonna DTD tonight to see if it sparks anything at all.
> 
> When you say you've had shooting pains into your legs what do you mean? I've been getting like shooting pains into my hip joints but not necessarily down my leg, do you think this could be because babies head is engaging? It really catches me off guard and my leg buckles!Click to expand...

Yeah it's baby settling on your nerves... Most likely the obturator nerve. It usually happens near the end of pregnancy when baby gets lower into the pelvis.


----------



## Jellycat

As soon as I walked into town this morning I was getting tightenings and pain in my lower belly - but nothing else the rest of the day when resting. Have consultant tomorrow to discuss my growth scan and big baby - really hoping they don't induce me now just need till Thursday then they can do what they like.


----------



## Carly.C

Lisaloo82 said:


> Halfway through due date and no signs of baby coming today :-(

Awww, hope u meet ur baby soon Lisa, have u got an induction date if u go overdue?


----------



## Lisaloo82

No date yet. With it being my 2nd I wasn't due to see midwife u til 8days over (last seen her at 38 weeks) wasn't very happy with that as developed high bp and protein in urine with ds at 40 weeks so was eager to get checked today. I rang them with my concerns and they saw me this morning. My bp is on the rise but only slowly. And measurements seem to be all over the place since 28 weeks. Big, small now big again. So hospital appoint tomos for assessment. Hoping they will talk about induction there xx


----------



## MumMumMum

Hopefully the sun finally coming out will encourage more babies to come out too!

I'm so grumpy with dh right now. I've got my parents asking how his job hunt is going - every day. It doesn't matter how many times I say i'll let them know when there is any news. Then i'm stressed because there really isn't any news and I hate that we're getting close to when he should have been paid and I'm going to have to use my savings for leave to get by and then maybe go back to work early.

I'm being asked all the time if there's any sign of baby, from friends, family, colleagues and even the women who work at my daughter's nursery who all come out and say "are you STILL pregnant?!"

Last night i'd had enough and came to lie on the bed and just cry. I've woken up and still have the hump with dh.

My next mw app isn't until i'm overdue and so now I don't even have a date for when they'll start helping things along.

Thanks for the rant!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hello due date :(......sigh!!! 

X


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw ladies, I'm sorry you're still waiting. COME ON BABIES!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey mellie how u feeling? These boys r gonna keep us waiting I think. 

I had hospital referral this morn. Didn't do much. Requested scan so should get one thurs or fri. Monitored me for half hour. All fine and then midwife gave me a sweep. Ouch!!! She will sweep me again when I come for scan as she thinks il need a few more. :-( at least it's something. Better than waiting til next week to start anything which was the plan of my local midwife xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

CottlestonPie said:


> Aw ladies, I'm sorry you're still waiting. COME ON BABIES!

How u doing huni? I haven't kept up to date with the thread lately but see h had a planned section 29th. Hope u and babies r good and Lil Toby xx


----------



## Jellycat

Oh excellent Lisa you got the sweep ! I really don't know what to do today if it's offered to me. Tried calling dh but he's busy in the office :-(. Font want to say no and then dh and family think I should etc...... I probably won't be offered one now after all this


----------



## MumMumMum

Jellycat said:


> Oh excellent Lisa you got the sweep ! I really don't know what to do today if it's offered to me. Tried calling dh but he's busy in the office :-(. Font want to say no and then dh and family think I should etc...... I probably won't be offered one now after all this

My mw hasn't even mentioned it to me, just told me to make my next app for two weeks time when i'm 40+1 and that she'll see me at home if I have baby before then.

Hoping she comes by herself as i've heard the sweep isn't nice!


----------



## danielle1984

Got my sweep yesterday and I doubt it did anything. I didn't even spot from it, or lost my plug : (
I'm not getting one until next week appointment on Monday which is the day just before EDD. Argh! Come on baby.

Sweep wasn't painful, I think it depends who does it maybe. I just felt some discomfort.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Just got back from my appointment, the mw tried a sweep but said as my cervix was completely closed she couldn't do it, she then booked me in for an induction on 14th June if baby hasn't already come. Just got a call from the hospital and they told me due to my borderline BP I should come in at 9am tomorrow for induction!! Deffo not going to let them induce me tommorrow as I had a horrific time with my son when they induced me, might just go to the hospital and ask them to re check my BP and urine. My BP was 135/89, so only slightly high and urine was clear so am I right to put off induction for at least a few more days?????


----------



## Kendi

MumMumMum said:


> Hopefully the sun finally coming out will encourage more babies to come out too!
> 
> I'm so grumpy with dh right now. I've got my parents asking how his job hunt is going - every day. It doesn't matter how many times I say i'll let them know when there is any news. Then i'm stressed because there really isn't any news and I hate that we're getting close to when he should have been paid and I'm going to have to use my savings for leave to get by and then maybe go back to work early.
> 
> I'm being asked all the time if there's any sign of baby, from friends, family, colleagues and even the women who work at my daughter's nursery who all come out and say "are you STILL pregnant?!"
> 
> Last night i'd had enough and came to lie on the bed and just cry. I've woken up and still have the hump with dh.
> 
> My next mw app isn't until i'm overdue and so now I don't even have a date for when they'll start helping things along.
> 
> Thanks for the rant!

sorry for all that's going on, your baby will be here before next appointment and you will have lots to smile about:)


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

xxyjadexx said:


> Just got back from my appointment, the mw tried a sweep but said as my cervix was completely closed she couldn't do it, she then booked me in for an induction on 14th June if baby hasn't already come. Just got a call from the hospital and they told me due to my borderline BP I should come in at 9am tomorrow for induction!! Deffo not going to let them induce me tommorrow as I had a horrific time with my son when they induced me, might just go to the hospital and ask them to re check my BP and urine. My BP was 135/89, so only slightly high and urine was clear so am I right to put off induction for at least a few more days?????

Yeah I would just get them to check your BP again and go from there. If it hasn't risen then I would ask to wait a bit longer!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I've got another attempt at a sweep tomorrow, lets hope baby is nicely engaged this time :thumbup:


----------



## Jellycat

I start sweeps as of next week with induction for 41weeks if I don't go into labour naturally. Another scan today and baby is measuring 9lb 4oz, so back to consultant in 2 weeks to be assessed again. Was a horrible appointment telling me of the risks of birthing big babies and probability of a c section etc ...... Really not ideal but am going to try and think positive.


----------



## Jellycat

xxyjadexx said:


> Just got back from my appointment, the mw tried a sweep but said as my cervix was completely closed she couldn't do it, she then booked me in for an induction on 14th June if baby hasn't already come. Just got a call from the hospital and they told me due to my borderline BP I should come in at 9am tomorrow for induction!! Deffo not going to let them induce me tommorrow as I had a horrific time with my son when they induced me, might just go to the hospital and ask them to re check my BP and urine. My BP was 135/89, so only slightly high and urine was clear so am I right to put off induction for at least a few more days?????

I think if you get your bp checked again then maybe they will be happy just to monitor you, but you will need to relax as much as possible in the meantime. You will have to ask them the risks of not being induced. Fingers crossed all is ok xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Em I was talking to a lady at the school who was told she was having a big baby at least a 20lber and ended up only being 8 lb something. I think these scans r totally crap half the time. I know so many who have had totally wrong est weight. 

My sweep was pretty uncomfortable. Felt a bit crampy for 10mins after but now I'm fine. Having some blood loss but nothing major x


----------



## littlemiss84

Jellycat - Just an update for the front page. We have named her Aoife. Could you also change the date, she was born on 2 June, Thanks


----------



## MumMumMum

Jellycat said:


> I start sweeps as of next week with induction for 41weeks if I don't go into labour naturally. Another scan today and baby is measuring 9lb 4oz, so back to consultant in 2 weeks to be assessed again. Was a horrible appointment telling me of the risks of birthing big babies and probability of a c section etc ...... Really not ideal but am going to try and think positive.

Good luck. I've had a horrible appointment and know how crushing they can be. Fingers crossed the scan is actually way off and all goes ok.



Lisaloo82 said:


> My sweep was pretty uncomfortable. Felt a bit crampy for 10mins after but now I'm fine. Having some blood loss but nothing major x

Hope more comes of your sweep. Looks like my MW has left it a lot later to even discuss it compared to others. I've heard so many different opinions that maybe I should be greatful and just hope she comes on her own in the next week! I found the pessary an uncomfortable experience when I was induced last time so I imagine I'd be more uncomfortable with it. As my mother kindly pointed out to me - I don't have a high pain threshold. Thanks Mum! :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

Mummummum - have you an underlying issue to need sweeps early? The standard time for a sweep is 41 weeks.

Littlemiss - updated


----------



## MumMumMum

Jellycat said:


> Mummummum - have you an underlying issue to need sweeps early? The standard time for a sweep is 41 weeks.
> 
> Littlemiss - updated

Oh really? I'm high risk for pre e and blood loss after my last pregnancy. Didn't make it this far last time, I was so ill I was induced at 36 + 5. My MW is quite relaxed about the pre e risk but the MWs at the hospital were quite scary about it when I saw them after the consultant apps.

My SIL had one sweep before 41 weeks with no underlying issues and had a second and an jnduction booked to (different area to us) so I did think it was planned out slightly ahead of actually being overdue.


----------



## Jellycat

Hopefully you won't need one and go into labour naturally..... Strange they haven't offered you one. However I asked if I could have more and earlier to try and avoid being induced otherwise maybe I wouldn't be given them.


----------



## MumMumMum

Jellycat said:


> Hopefully you won't need one and go into labour naturally..... Strange they haven't offered you one. However I asked if I could have more and earlier to try and avoid being induced otherwise maybe I wouldn't be given them.

Hopefully! I'd like to avoid that drip this time if I can!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

How active are your babies at this stage? Mine is still extremely active, it really hurts now! My lo was born at 39 weeks, I don't remember her ever moving this much. I'm starting to worry that this baby is huge!


----------



## NDH

Here sweeps are offered at 40 weeks .

40+3 today and no sign of anything happening :( heading to the breech clinic this afternoon with no idea what to expect. Dh has the day off work so is coming as well. We're bringing all our bags just in case I go into labour while we're already down there or something (hospital 3 hours away).


----------



## Kellya009

Natalie I hope you go into labour today!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Kendi

How is it that am 3 days past due date and still no sign of labor?....God, i need a miracle! the wait is not easy nor is it funny!.....baby, please come.


----------



## NDH

I know what you're feeling kendi, I'm in the exact same boat. Except that I made a 3 hour trip to my hospital and was hoping to go into labour before we had to ,make the 3 hour trek home or we'll just have to do it AGAIN in the next week. But nope, nada :( I went 10 days over with my DD and under normal circumstances wouldn't mind again but not being able to give birth at my local hospital is just frustrating.


----------



## MumMumMum

I really feel for you ladies who are over your due dates. It must be so frustrating.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Went in to hospital today to see what was going on as they gave me an induction appointment for 9am this morning, they sent me up to the ward who said it was unnecessary as BP is only borderline and there's no protein in my urine, I'm Deffo booked in for induction on 14th when I will be 41+1 but I'm hoping baby comes before then!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Morning! Haven't been on this group for aaagggeessss! Just seeing how people are getting on, I'm due Friday and just getting bored of the wait! :-( I've done tons going out walking etc. But nowt. Only thing is tmi but boobies are now leaking randomly and hips starting to hurt. Birthing ball seems to make me ache more, but will keep it up. Logans waters broke on his due date (at 1:30am) so hoping Friday morning something will happen! X


----------



## Jellycat

Jade that's good news 

Good luck NdH hope you get to your appointment in time and go into labour whilst there 

I know how frustrating going overdue can be I was 12 days with JJ.

Off to an antenatal breastfeeding class at 2 today same place they offer post natal feeding support.


----------



## Carly.C

Come on June babies please note eviction notice. My princess was too impatient to wait until June, I feel for u all waiting xxxxx


----------



## Jadey121

Eekkk im having my baby tomorrow!!!! So excited! Off to my pre op today :-D x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Lisaloo82 said:


> Em I was talking to a lady at the school who was told she was having a big baby at least a 20lber and ended up only being 8 lb something. I think these scans r totally crap half the time. I know so many who have had totally wrong est weight.
> 
> My sweep was pretty uncomfortable. Felt a bit crampy for 10mins after but now I'm fine. Having some blood loss but nothing major x

Haha I just realised I wrote 20lber! Haha. I meant 10 lbs obvs. 20lbs ouch! X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Good luck jadey xx


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Just been for my sweep.
Baby is nice and low, cervix is in position and I'm 1cm dilated, just need some contractions now!


----------



## Lisasmith

So exciting Jadey!! 
Fingers crossed 2ndtime!!


----------



## Kendi

Hey ladies, just from the hospital&#8230;.so am booked for induction on the 10th which will be 41w 1d, so far cervix is still closed and I need a miracle btwn now and Sunday to avoid the induction&#8230;..truly trusting for that miracle. 

Meanwhile everything else looks ok and the baby is super active, weighing in at 3.6kgs&#8230;hoping there is an error in weight :) so the pushing can be easier&#8230;so perhaps we end up at 3.2kgs tops.


----------



## NDH

Kendi remember there's up to a pound and a half margin of error either way. But my daughter was 3.62kgswhich is only 8lbs. Really not huge.

So should have stayed down in Newcastle. I woke up at 11:30 with contractions its now 1:15am and we're finally on the way to hospital (3 hours away remember). There's no regular pattern yet and only a few have been over a minute long but the biggest interval is 8 1/2 minutes.


----------



## Kellya009

Yay! Go Natalie go!! It's baby time for you. 

Ok girls I need help with this one. 

Last night after dtd had cramps and BH as normal. But also kept having this sensation of being pinched/pricked by a pin/having hair pulled about 2 inches above my pubic bone. Like all night! Does anyone have any clue what that is??


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

NDH said:


> Kendi remember there's up to a pound and a half margin of error either way. But my daughter was 3.62kgswhich is only 8lbs. Really not huge.
> 
> So should have stayed down in Newcastle. I woke up at 11:30 with contractions its now 1:15am and we're finally on the way to hospital (3 hours away remember). There's no regular pattern yet and only a few have been over a minute long but the biggest interval is 8 1/2 minutes.

Woo Hoo! Exciting!
I just sent you a friend request on Facebook then read this, I understand you might be a bit busy at the mo! Hahahaha


----------



## NDH

We still have just over an hour til we get to hospital so I'll be ln for a little bit yet. I saw the request come through and wondered who it was but hadn't got around to checking her. Are you wanting to be added to the June group on fb?


----------



## MumMumMum

NDH said:


> We still have just over an hour til we get to hospital so I'll be ln for a little bit yet. I saw the request come through and wondered who it was but hadn't got around to checking her. Are you wanting to be added to the June group on fb?

Good luck!!


----------



## Kendi

NDH, excited for you!......Your baby is here:)...may the labour not be too long...keep us updated.....also noted on the weight, lets see where we will end up.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck NDH!


----------



## Kellya009

Best week ever for me. Friday I stepped on a nail and had to wait 4 hrs to get a tetanus vaccine. Then Saturday my DH's phone was stolen while he was biking. He bought a new one on Sunday, off Craigslist, and we just got a call from our provider saying that phone is a stolen phone. So now we have to bring it into the store and get a new one tonight.

I don't think I can cry more than I have in the past few days. And all I want is to freaking go into labour already!! 

At least we have enough $$ in our savings to pay for a new phone... But that's less of our car we can pay off :(.


----------



## MumMumMum

Kellya009 said:


> Best week ever for me. Friday I stepped on a nail and had to wait 4 hrs to get a tetanus vaccine. Then Saturday my DH's phone was stolen while he was biking. He bought a new one on Sunday, off Craigslist, and we just got a call from our provider saying that phone is a stolen phone. So now we have to bring it into the store and get a new one tonight.
> 
> I don't think I can cry more than I have in the past few days. And all I want is to freaking go into labour already!!
> 
> At least we have enough $$ in our savings to pay for a new phone... But that's less of our car we can pay off :(.

That sucks. Can you report who you got it from?

DH has an interview tomorrow afternoon so i'm half expecting to go into labour then!


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck NDH !


----------



## Kellya009

MumMumMum said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> Best week ever for me. Friday I stepped on a nail and had to wait 4 hrs to get a tetanus vaccine. Then Saturday my DH's phone was stolen while he was biking. He bought a new one on Sunday, off Craigslist, and we just got a call from our provider saying that phone is a stolen phone. So now we have to bring it into the store and get a new one tonight.
> 
> I don't think I can cry more than I have in the past few days. And all I want is to freaking go into labour already!!
> 
> At least we have enough $$ in our savings to pay for a new phone... But that's less of our car we can pay off :(.
> 
> That sucks. Can you report who you got it from?
> 
> DH has an interview tomorrow afternoon so i'm half expecting to go into labour then!Click to expand...

No of course my husband deleted his number! Grr. 

And I would put money on you going into labour tomorrow during his interview... That's the way things work isn't it?? Lol.


----------



## MumMumMum

Kellya009 said:


> MumMumMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> Best week ever for me. Friday I stepped on a nail and had to wait 4 hrs to get a tetanus vaccine. Then Saturday my DH's phone was stolen while he was biking. He bought a new one on Sunday, off Craigslist, and we just got a call from our provider saying that phone is a stolen phone. So now we have to bring it into the store and get a new one tonight.
> 
> I don't think I can cry more than I have in the past few days. And all I want is to freaking go into labour already!!
> 
> At least we have enough $$ in our savings to pay for a new phone... But that's less of our car we can pay off :(.
> 
> That sucks. Can you report who you got it from?
> 
> DH has an interview tomorrow afternoon so i'm half expecting to go into labour then!Click to expand...
> 
> No of course my husband deleted his number! Grr.
> 
> And I would put money on you going into labour tomorrow during his interview... That's the way things work isn't it?? Lol.Click to expand...

D'oh :dohh:

Lol. It usually does work out like that!


----------



## Lisasmith

NDH said:


> Kendi remember there's up to a pound and a half margin of error either way. But my daughter was 3.62kgswhich is only 8lbs. Really not huge.
> 
> So should have stayed down in Newcastle. I woke up at 11:30 with contractions its now 1:15am and we're finally on the way to hospital (3 hours away remember). There's no regular pattern yet and only a few have been over a minute long but the biggest interval is 8 1/2 minutes.

Yay!!


----------



## NDH

My :yellow: bump turned :pink: at 6:50 this morning, June 6. Just 2 1/2 hours after arriving at hospital not in established labour yet. She's 3.15kg (6# 15 1/2oz) and 54cm long with a 34cm head circumference. 
Got my vaginal breech birth in the end . 
She's perfect. I had only a small tear they decided not to stitch though I lost 700mL+ of blood and am currently on a drip. Should be going home tonight though


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations! That's marvelous


----------



## Kendi

NDH said:


> My :yellow: bump turned :pink: at 6:50 this morning, June 6. Just 2 1/2 hours after arriving at hospital not in established labour yet. She's 3.15kg (6# 15 1/2oz) and 54cm long with a 34cm head circumference.
> Got my vaginal breech birth in the end .
> She's perfect. I had only a small tear they decided not to stitch though I lost 700mL+ of blood and am currently on a drip. Should be going home tonight though

Congrats NDH!..........it was short labor for sure.....congratulations!


----------



## NDH

Forgot to mention we named her Chloe Brenda.


----------



## Kellya009

MumMumMum said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumMumMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> Best week ever for me. Friday I stepped on a nail and had to wait 4 hrs to get a tetanus vaccine. Then Saturday my DH's phone was stolen while he was biking. He bought a new one on Sunday, off Craigslist, and we just got a call from our provider saying that phone is a stolen phone. So now we have to bring it into the store and get a new one tonight.
> 
> I don't think I can cry more than I have in the past few days. And all I want is to freaking go into labour already!!
> 
> At least we have enough $$ in our savings to pay for a new phone... But that's less of our car we can pay off :(.
> 
> That sucks. Can you report who you got it from?
> 
> DH has an interview tomorrow afternoon so i'm half expecting to go into labour then!Click to expand...
> 
> No of course my husband deleted his number! Grr.
> 
> And I would put money on you going into labour tomorrow during his interview... That's the way things work isn't it?? Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> D'oh :dohh:
> 
> Lol. It usually does work out like that!Click to expand...

Yup, my mom is one of my labour support along with DH and she's having surgery on Friday, so I'll probably go then lol. 

Or be pregnant forever :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats NDH! Glad you got your normal delivery!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Happy due date to me! Wahoooo!


----------



## Carly.C

NDH said:


> My :yellow: bump turned :pink: at 6:50 this morning, June 6. Just 2 1/2 hours after arriving at hospital not in established labour yet. She's 3.15kg (6# 15 1/2oz) and 54cm long with a 34cm head circumference.
> Got my vaginal breech birth in the end .
> She's perfect. I had only a small tear they decided not to stitch though I lost 700mL+ of blood and am currently on a drip. Should be going home tonight though

Congratulations, 2 little girls is lovely. They can grow as best friends. Well done on the breech birth :flower:


----------



## MumMumMum

NDH said:


> My :yellow: bump turned :pink: at 6:50 this morning, June 6. Just 2 1/2 hours after arriving at hospital not in established labour yet. She's 3.15kg (6# 15 1/2oz) and 54cm long with a 34cm head circumference.
> Got my vaginal breech birth in the end .
> She's perfect. I had only a small tear they decided not to stitch though I lost 700mL+ of blood and am currently on a drip. Should be going home tonight though

Congrats! Enjoy your new little girl!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hey ladies, 

Sorry i'm so bad at keeping up with this thread recently, the kids have been off school and then i've just been mega busy or too tired! 

Congrats to those who have had their LOs! 

AFM im so miserable :( now 2 days over and in so much pain, I really thought little man would be here by now, i've never ever been this pregnant....DD was 10 days early and DS was 6 days early. 

Having lots of BH/contractions in the evenings and various times during the day but nothing regular or painful enough, so frustrating! Went for a long walk with my friend last night in the hope of inducing labour but absolutely nothing its just made me SPD and groin pain 10x worse...I feel like a 95 year old :( can hardly walk today....officially gave up and having a rest day today, I just about made it to school to drop DD off but getting in and out of the car is painful :cry: 

Little man has been fully engaged for over 2 weeks now, I don't get why he isn't making his grand entrance yet!! 

Sorry for the big moan, i'm just so done being pregnant! To top it all off, my lovely DD told me this morning that once we've had our little boy, we need to have another baby and it needs to be a girl so there are 2 sister and 2 brothers...I don't think so darling! lol 

x


----------



## yoshy

Aw, Mel, don't despair... he'll make his entrance soon!


----------



## bunni84

since Monday seems my morning sickness is back and im getting dodgy stomach, (TMI) but my stools are bit looser.
what could this mean? anyone else getting this?
Also no idea if im having just extra discharge or if im losing my plug?! ugh no idea :shrug:
anyone having strange symptoms in final weeks!?


----------



## Logan's Mum

bunni84 said:


> since Monday seems my morning sickness is back and im getting dodgy stomach, (TMI) but my stools are bit looser.
> what could this mean? anyone else getting this?
> Also no idea if im having just extra discharge or if im losing my plug?! ugh no idea :shrug:
> anyone having strange symptoms in final weeks!?

Me! all of the above, especially the TMI bit, never been this efficient :blush: I didnt lose my plug with first LO noticably, so think it must have even gone slowly or when my waters went and I didnt notice.


----------



## Kellya009

Mellie - do you have an induction date? Not fair at all that you're still pregnant. 

Bunni - I've had those symptoms for at least 2 weeks unfortunately :(. Hope it means something imminent for you!


----------



## bunni84

hmmm least im not the only one having these symptoms..do hope its the start of something very soon, been feeling very down as well, nerves perhaps that any day i can go into labour and my world will change instantly. dont get me wrong, im excited i will soon get to see my baby and get the baby cuddles, but im also panicking at how i will cope with baby.


----------



## Mellie1988

I have a sweep booked for Monday and induction will be 16th June :( they won't induce until 12 days over here...I really don't want to be induced though, my heart is set on a water birth at birthing centre x


----------



## Logan's Mum

bunni84 said:


> hmmm least im not the only one having these symptoms..do hope its the start of something very soon, been feeling very down as well, nerves perhaps that any day i can go into labour and my world will change instantly. dont get me wrong, im excited i will soon get to see my baby and get the baby cuddles, but im also panicking at how i will cope with baby.

dont worry! :hugs: its not that dramatic, your world adapts and you find yourself enjoying it (may not be at first but bear with it and you will eventually) Im bricking it too! just as I have another one to think about, and OH going back to work. meh, it works itself out in the end! :haha:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Congrats on the pink bundle ndh. 

Well I had a show few hours ago. No pains yet tho. 

Had my hair dyed and nails done today so I'm hoping baby knows mummy is ready now  x


----------



## Kendi

Just had what I think is my show....lets see what the night brings..very hopeful really, fingers crossed:)

Lisa...wishing you well, may the labor start soonest!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Good luck kendi. We r a day apart so lets hope this is it for us xx


----------



## MumMumMum

Hope things happen for you ladies with the shows!

DH was offered the job but there is no salary, just commission. Travel pretty much at your own expense and involves driving all over the place. Just not an option for us to pay out with no guarentee of any income at the end of it. Back to the job applications. Really hope baby hurries up so we know he at least won't miss the birth and will have time at home (that can't be helped) when he can help me and DD1 with the baby as much as possible.

Despite waking up with sharp back pains and being more active today I have a big fat nothing to show for it. Curry tonight (a Korma as I can't do spicey so nothing going to come of that!) and a comedy film with DH to distract me from how uncomfortable I am.

Don't know if it counts as nesting but I spent two hours going through DD1's wardrobe and drawers sorting through all her clothes and re-hanging the ones that fit and putting the stuff she's outgrown away. I'd like to think it was nesting kicking in but it's probably just that I love going through her clothes and finding new outfits she's grown into :haha:


----------



## rowleypolie

Got an induction date of June 17, I will be 40+5. Only 1cm, and she said its a tight 1cm. Really hope to kick start labor before that so going to get some clary sage oil tonight. Maybe I can get things going? Otherwise I should just be happy that I will be holding little Emma in 11 days... If I can just keep things positive maybe I will stop crying my eyes out


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Well there is just one hour left of my due date and I don't think she is making an appearance, that sweep yesterday didnt do anything, can't believe i went through that for nothing! :haha:
Got another one booked first thing Monday morning, god I hope I go before then


----------



## NDH

Good.luck Kendi and Lisa! I never got a show or lost any plug or anything this time.

Hope everyone else overdue goes soon without needing inductions.

2ndtime I added you to the group yesterday :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

No due date baby for me :-( 
Lost a bit of my plug this morning, apart from the odd few cramps that's the only sign I've had baby could be coming soon!


----------



## Lisasmith

Come on little babies!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Thank you NDH!
I'm up far too early this morning so I'm going to go and have a nose at the group now and say :hi:

I actually slept quite well last night, I'm not in as much pain this morning in my pelvis, hope that doesn't mean she has moved out of position???!


----------



## MumMumMum

I'm in so much pain! It's hard to walk. It started after dtd last night. The pressure is so intense. I woke up every few hours. Walking to the bathroom really hurt. I had to go slow and hold on to things. I've never had it this bad. I'm hoping it means she's droped further? I would go for a long walk and try and move it along but I think i'd cry! So i'm going to have a bath instead to try and relieve it for a bit.

Hoping for more baby news from you ladies today!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Any news kendi? I've had no pains sincey show. The excitement is wearing off now :-( was really hoping something would start. 24 hours since show will be around 5pm so fingers crossed. If not I have a scan and another sweep on Monday morning. Hope I don't need it as the first sweep was horrid. Ouch x

It's getting exciting here now with all of us starting to go  xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Mummum hope it eases soon for u :-( 

2ndTime fxd it won't be long now x


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

That's exactly what I was like yesterday mummummum! Today I have just been to the super market and filled a trolly no problem! Hope she hasn't moved :(
The ladies in asda today were super lovely, she asked if I had long left and when I said I was due yesterday she insisted I didn't lift a finger, she packed my shopping and got somebody to take it and load my car! I felt like a celebrity :haha:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Thanks lisaloo
I had my show this morning but I just don't feel like she is engaged today!
I also have another sweep on Monday so I'm praying hard that I go before then.
I had my first sweep on Wednesday and was told my body is all ready to labour and I was 1cm, she said the sweep was a good one, that really got my hopes up but so far not happening!


----------



## MumMumMum

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> That's exactly what I was like yesterday mummummum! Today I have just been to the super market and filled a trolly no problem! Hope she hasn't moved :(
> The ladies in asda today were super lovely, she asked if I had long left and when I said I was due yesterday she insisted I didn't lift a finger, she packed my shopping and got somebody to take it and load my car! I felt like a celebrity :haha:

Really? Going to venture out for a walk after lunch and just try and get through the pain in the hope it makes things happen. Even if it just makes a sweep/induction easier than last time.

That was nice of them to help! I've had people race me to seats to sit down before me!



2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Thanks lisaloo
> I had my show this morning but I just don't feel like she is engaged today!
> I also have another sweep on Monday so I'm praying hard that I go before then.
> I had my first sweep on Wednesday and was told my body is all ready to labour and I was 1cm, she said the sweep was a good one, that really got my hopes up but so far not happening!

Hope she is and things happen for you today.


----------



## s4t

Hello everyone, My baby is here (39weeks + 1 day.) weighs 8.12lbs labur lasted 1hr and 35 mints. so happy she is here. all the best to you all.


----------



## xxyjadexx

s4t said:


> Hello everyone, My baby is here (39weeks + 1 day.) weighs 8.12lbs labur lasted 1hr and 35 mints. so happy she is here. all the best to you all.

Wow congratulations! I hope my labour is as short as yours!


----------



## Lisaloo82

s4t said:


> Hello everyone, My baby is here (39weeks + 1 day.) weighs 8.12lbs labur lasted 1hr and 35 mints. so happy she is here. all the best to you all.

Wow what a quick labour. Big congrats Hun. Xx


----------



## Jellycat

s4t said:


> Hello everyone, My baby is here (39weeks + 1 day.) weighs 8.12lbs labur lasted 1hr and 35 mints. so happy she is here. all the best to you all.

Congrats, any name?


----------



## rowleypolie

Had 2 hours of contractions yesterday... Really painful and close together. But then nothing! DH checked me and he says I am 2 fingers now... His hands are big so it could be 2-3 cm... Also he can feel baby's head! Exciting to think about going into labor


----------



## yoshy

I'm impressed you trust your DH to check you... Mine would have no clue what to do, and I'd be terrified of him trying it!


----------



## MumMumMum

So walking seems to have done nothing. Oh well. Guess i'll be waiting a little longer to meet her.

Good news is dd1 finally said yes today when asked if she wanted a sister. Lets hope she still thinks that when she's sharing mummy and daddy at some point in the next few weeks!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

s4t said:


> Hello everyone, My baby is here (39weeks + 1 day.) weighs 8.12lbs labur lasted 1hr and 35 mints. so happy she is here. all the best to you all.

Congratulations!!


----------



## rowleypolie

yoshy said:


> I'm impressed you trust your DH to check you... Mine would have no clue what to do, and I'd be terrified of him trying it!

Not going to say he's any expert or anything, but I figure he knows "that area" the best, lol. He scrubs down and we use the Internet guide on checking your cervix at home to make sure he's doing it right, lol. 

Today I have lost some plug, hoping that things are getting into motion


----------



## Kellya009

39 weeks today and nothing to show for it. And I've lost all interest in bnb, pregnancy, or inducing labour. Would just like to do nothing but sleep till this LO decides to join us!


----------



## Jadey121

Just an update!

Jack Fox was born on 7th june at 4.46pm weighing 6lbs 12oz. 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130608_044912.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations Jadey!! He's gorgeous


----------



## xxyjadexx

Jadey121 said:


> Just an update!
> 
> Jack Fox was born on 7th june at 4.46pm weighing 6lbs 12oz.

Congratulations! Xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congratulations!! Same birthweight as Eddie! :D x


----------



## Jellycat

Jadey121 said:


> Just an update!
> 
> Jack Fox was born on 7th june at 4.46pm weighing 6lbs 12oz.

Ahhh congrats !


----------



## Carly.C

Congrats jadey x


----------



## MumMumMum

Jadey121 said:


> Just an update!
> 
> Jack Fox was born on 7th june at 4.46pm weighing 6lbs 12oz.

Congrats!

How are all the new mummies getting on?

I've given up trying to encourage baby to come out. She'll come when she's ready and if not i'll have to accept another induction. Knowing how painful it is with the drip though I might not be so stubborn about not having an epidural this time!


----------



## Kellya009

Mummum I have given up with all that as well. Just waiting it out now!


----------



## Carly.C

MumMumMum said:


> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Just an update!
> 
> Jack Fox was born on 7th june at 4.46pm weighing 6lbs 12oz.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> How are all the new mummies getting on?
> 
> I've given up trying to encourage baby to come out. She'll come when she's ready and if not i'll have to accept another induction. Knowing how painful it is with the drip though I might not be so stubborn about not having an epidural this time!Click to expand...

 Motherhood is the most amazing experience so far. I have such a contented little princess but I can't stop cuddling her and now she won't fall asleep in her Moses basket. It's exhausting, but so worth it! :sleep:
The day before I had her, I had 3/4 of a fresh pineapple, whether its responsible for it or not I'm not sure but it's worth a go for those of you waiting patiently for your baby's arrival :coffee:


----------



## rowleypolie

I have also given up on trying to get baby here. We have walked, dtd, had membrane sweeps, and worried about it constantly. I have serious contractions all day but nothing consistent. I have given up hope and have decided to just wait for the induction on June 17, at least this way I have something to count down to, so in 9 days I will have my cute little princess. I just hope with all the time she's been in there she isn't like 9.5 pounds


----------



## s4t

xxyjadexx said:


> s4t said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, My baby is here (39weeks + 1 day.) weighs 8.12lbs labur lasted 1hr and 35 mints. so happy she is here. all the best to you all.
> 
> Wow congratulations! I hope my labour is as short as yours!Click to expand...

Thank you all! My mum told me to eat Greek Yogurt on an empty stomach and my labour started. give it a try and see if that is works for you too?? all the best to you all. Love and peace to you all. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

Lol i need to try the yogurt then and see if it works. EDD is on Tuesday and I've tried many things, nothing seems to work. I haven't felt one contractions either. Argh! So tired of this, people are telling to get some sleep before baby comes but I can't even sleep! I wake up every hour or I can stay awake in bed all night. This is terrible! I'm so exhausted!

Anyway congrats to all new mommies.


----------



## xxyjadexx

I deffo need to try the Greek yogurt! I'm now 3days overdue and have accepted I will probably be needing my induction on Friday :-(


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats to all the new Mommas!

Sending labor vibes to those who are due or overdue. I know the last few weeks of is it happening is it not are enough to drive someone crazy! You girls are almost there though :)


Ill be going to the doc tomorrow and will be having my cervix checked. Hoping to have something to show for the amount of contractions I get a day. Really hoping I have another 39 weeker like dd. I can't imagine the frustration of going over. But I guess whenever baby is ready eh?


----------



## pixielmh

i had sweep friday am lost 2 lots of plug saturday morning and loads of bh aall yesterday and today nothing but pressure and achy tops off legs. got another sweep tomorrow, then wedneaday and induction saturday


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hope something becomes of your sweeps! My mum is sure that's what got labour started when she was pregnant with my brother!


----------



## tag74

Congratulations to the new mommy's!

Just reporting in!

Lucy Olive was born at 8:23 a.m. on June 3, 2013 weighing 8 lbs, 8 ounces and 21 inches long. She is such an amazing baby.

Good luck to the everyone this month!!
 



Attached Files:







7089_10201087760373886_1345615009_n.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats she is gorgeous.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats x


----------



## Jcliff

congrats!!! hoping my baby comes this week so I dont have to be induced in a week :(


----------



## Jellycat

Wow I'm surprised how many of us are getting early sweeps. It's lovely everyone waiting in anticipation.

I've had tightenings throughout today but not regular enough to start monitoring them mind you that's what I thought last time with JJ and didn't believe I was in labour until my waters broke :-0 even the midwife felt one and I didn't believe her


----------



## amybe

Hi, I had my baby boy!!...I was due June 15th even though I'm under June 14th on here, Reuben Oscar was born on 6/6/13 at 11.44pm weighing 8lb 8oz  x x


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

amybe said:


> Hi, I had my baby boy!!...I was due June 15th even though I'm under June 14th on here, Reuben Oscar was born on 6/6/13 at 11.44pm weighing 8lb 8oz  x x

Oh so it was you that stole my due date!!!!! :haha:
I was due on the 6th lol but I'm still pregnant grrrr
Big congratulations, what a nice surprise having your baby early :)


----------



## rowleypolie

I was so sure I was in early labor I even called over to find out what to do, then nothing. Went to bed with contractions and slept (the intensity totally diminished around 11pm) woke up all disappointed. Still getting loads of contractions, most are light some I have to breathe through, wish I knew what was going on! Even Though this is my 3rd time, I have never gone into labor on my own. I always had the pit drip and monitors to make sure things were going correctly...


----------



## xxyjadexx

amybe said:


> Hi, I had my baby boy!!...I was due June 15th even though I'm under June 14th on here, Reuben Oscar was born on 6/6/13 at 11.44pm weighing 8lb 8oz  x x

Congratulations xx


----------



## Kellya009

It's so hard to not be jealous of those who get to have their babies early... Especially when they are due after me!! Those lucky mamas!!

I was planning on waiting it out but passed the pineapples in the grocery store so decided to try that. Just ate 3/5ths of it... I might have to leave the rest for tomorrow morning since I can't fit anymore in my stomach lol! Fxd that it does something other than this tummy ache lol!! 4 more days till EDD and she better make an appearance before then!!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Had lots of contractions yesterday and last night but they fizzled out to nothing by 4:30 this morning. 
I've just been to the midwife and I'm still 1cm, she did another sweep and now I'm bouncing on the ball... Again!


----------



## MumMumMum

Kellya009 said:


> It's so hard to not be jealous of those who get to have their babies early... Especially when they are due after me!! Those lucky mamas!!
> 
> I was planning on waiting it out but passed the pineapples in the grocery store so decided to try that. Just ate 3/5ths of it... I might have to leave the rest for tomorrow morning since I can't fit anymore in my stomach lol! Fxd that it does something other than this tummy ache lol!! 4 more days till EDD and she better make an appearance before then!!

I know what you mean. 2 days for me. Dh keeps saying he can't wait for her to get here. It's lovely but not helping my attempts to be cool about it!



2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Had lots of contractions yesterday and last night but they fizzled out to nothing by 4:30 this morning.
> I've just been to the midwife and I'm still 1cm, she did another sweep and now I'm bouncing on the ball... Again!

Good luck!

I have a blood test today to check my iron levels have come back up after the tablets. I hate them so not looking forward to it!

Tomorrow is a family birthday so i'm hoping to avoid baby arriving then. I'll be crossing my legs later until wed morning!


----------



## amybe

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> amybe said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I had my baby boy!!...I was due June 15th even though I'm under June 14th on here, Reuben Oscar was born on 6/6/13 at 11.44pm weighing 8lb 8oz  x x
> 
> Oh so it was you that stole my due date!!!!! :haha:
> I was due on the 6th lol but I'm still pregnant grrrr
> Big congratulations, what a nice surprise having your baby early :)Click to expand...

Ha, Sorry for stealing your due date!! I wasn't expecting him till my induction date which was the 12th but my blood pressure was 150/105 at my 38 week check up so I was taken to hospital and induced!! Was a big surprise and the labour was very fast once they broke my waters! But it's amazing having him here ...Good luck with your labour and birth, Hope your baby is here soon!..x


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats to all the new mommies!!!! It's really exciting to see so many already!


----------



## yoshy

I'm so sick and tired of all these false labour excitements.

I thought something was starting last night and all that came of it was a 2am vomiting session.

And then all day today nothing, but now I've got more intense contractions again. I don't think there's anything to them cuz each one seems to be lasting around 2 minutes, and usually if they're labour contractions they won't last more than a minute or 90 seconds at most as far as I know.

I've also not eaten much today cuz I've been feeling gross after last night.

Making myself pasta with tuna mayo and cheese, and hoping I'll keep it down tonight. I took an anti nausea pill about an hour ago, and they usually work.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Does anyone else get a popping sensation where babies head is, I get it several times a day and jump up half expecting my waters to have broken! 
As for me, nearly five days overdue but DH is back home tomorrow morning so at least the baby being late means he hasn't missed anything! Only three more days until induction! Was hoping to avoid it but I feel so tired and ready to burst! Running around after my little boy is just killing me, he's 22months and seems to gain energy as the day progresses!


----------



## MumMumMum

Keeping my legs crossed now until Wednesday morning!

Blood test was the easiest one I've had yet so that was good :thumbup:
Normally it takes 3 or 4 attempts and prodding both arms before they get anywhere but the woman today was straight in and I didn't feel a thing!

If I end up at my MW app on Thurs the pre-printed notes say that's where sweep and inductions will be discussed so hopefully I'll have a date from that. If I get that far I'd probably cope with holding out until Father's Day on Sunday, just for the significance.

No idea what a sweep actually involves so going to look into that before Thursday so I don't have to ask her.


----------



## rowleypolie

Need to write my self pity rant:

My mom has been close by for the past month waiting for baby, but still 2hours away so I haven't seen her. Now that my due date is wednesday she has decided she's done waiting and is coming tomorrow and will stay one night and then go home (15 hours away) she has no plans of coming back and no plans on waiting. It's her nieces 40th birthday Saturday and apparently that is more important than the birth of her grandaughter. She doesn't want to be bothered with coming back after the party so if baby doesn't come in the next 2 days she won't see her until she is a few weeks/months. 

I think she's trying to play mind games with me, like you better have this baby or I don't want anything to do with her, but I don't think she realizes there's nothing I can do, except maybe move up the induction date...which I really don't think is possible anyways


----------



## Lisaloo82

Just a quick update from me ...

had scan today. Baby isn't huge. Head circumference was 41 + 5 so bit bigger but belly and legs were just under 41 weeks. 
Had another sweep. Wow it hurt more than the first one. She stretched me from 1cm to 2cm and managed to do a sweep. She said my membranes are bulging and also said I'm pretty soft. She doesn't know if it will be enough to bring on labour but will certainly help for tomos.... I'm getting induced at 9am.... Eeeek!!! Shitting myself now x

How r all y ladies doing who r overdue or had a show last week? Any progress x


----------



## Harleyy

How lovely... 

Just popped on to double check what my due date would have been...

To find ALL the June angle babies removed..


What a lovely person did that then hey? 

Bloody charming, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Jellycat

Harleyy said:


> How lovely...
> 
> Just popped on to double check what my due date would have been...
> 
> To find ALL the June angle babies removed..
> 
> 
> What a lovely person did that then hey?
> 
> Bloody charming, you should be ashamed of yourself.

I'm sorry this has upset you that the angel babies have been placed all together at the bottom of the front screen but the person I took this thread over from placed all the angels together . This wasn't to cause offense as she too had a loss for her babies due in June.


----------



## greenlady

Hi everyone i haven't posted on here in AAAAGES except right at the beginning - though I do read every now and again. I know some of you now from our FB group anyway :)

I'm 40+2 today and having a slight breakdown about it. I know I'm not as overdue as some of you, I really thought it wouldn't be a big deal to go over by a few days but for some reason today its really getting me down. I went for a super long uphill downhill walk this morning, had my breast pump out, bouncing on the ball, done some vigorous cleaning, and nothing. Since last night I have lost quite a lot of plug, and I've had cramps and strong BH but thats it. I am now right at this moment not really wanting to go into labour because my headspace is all wonky, I really want to be in a positive frame of mind when it starts.

Rowlie thats awful about your mum, not very considerate at all. Try not to let it get you down and focus instead on your baby and your partner.

Yoshy - I hope it turns into the real thing soon (not before me of course lol)

Lisaloo - best of luck with your induction!


----------



## Kellya009

Harleyy said:


> How lovely...
> 
> Just popped on to double check what my due date would have been...
> 
> To find ALL the June angle babies removed..
> 
> 
> What a lovely person did that then hey?
> 
> Bloody charming, you should be ashamed of yourself.




Harleyy said:


> How lovely...
> 
> Just popped on to double check what my due date would have been...
> 
> To find ALL the June angle babies removed..
> 
> 
> What a lovely person did that then hey?
> 
> Bloody charming, you should be ashamed of yourself.

Hey Harleyy,

The angel babies are listed on the front page under the spoiler heading. 

Also if you hadn't found your due date yet, it's on page 91 where you posted it, it was June 22. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...12-boys-11-girls-172-way-91.html#post22036941

Also congrats on your BFP today :) happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## NDH

Kelly that was sweet of you to check for her <3. Sending you sticky vibes Harleyy :dust::dust:

rowley that is so inconsiderate of your mom I ant believe she'd do that! Like the stress of her leaving will help get labour started :wacko:


----------



## yoshy

xxxJadexxx, the popping feeling sounds like hiccups... 

My Kiddo gets them at least twice a day - usually first thing in the morning and then again when I'm not far from going to bed.
It's a really funny feeling, particularly when it's so far down. lol

It feels almost like a constant heartbeat in that area.


----------



## MumMumMum

That was really nice of you to look kelly.

Rowley. Can't believe your mum is doing that. :hugs:

My mum is now being pestered by people to find out if i've had baby yet. It's ridiculous! I'm not due until tomorrow. If I go far over it's going to be worse.

Bit worried after lots of discomfort in the night which isn't going after a bath. I want baby to stay in today!


----------



## danielle1984

Well Happy EDD to me. Feeling depressed about it, feels like I'll be pregnant forever.

Greenlady - I'm feeling your pain. It's getting hard to see all those wonderful baby being born.


----------



## MumMumMum

danielle1984 said:


> Well Happy EDD to me. Feeling depressed about it, feels like I'll be pregnant forever.
> 
> Greenlady - I'm feeling your pain. It's getting hard to see all those wonderful baby being born.

Happy EDD! Hope you don't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Jellycat

Rowley / maybe it's your mums tactic for baby to
Come early? Hope she changes her mind :hugs: 

Congrats to those that are due ! 1 step closer to you having your babies 

Yoshy - I like baby having hiccups its meant to be a healthy sign


----------



## danielle1984

yoshy said:


> xxxJadexxx, the popping feeling sounds like hiccups...
> 
> My Kiddo gets them at least twice a day - usually first thing in the morning and then again when I'm not far from going to bed.
> It's a really funny feeling, particularly when it's so far down. lol
> 
> It feels almost like a constant heartbeat in that area.

Mine has them a few times per day. Its the funniest feeling, its one of the things I'll miss about being pregnant.

Anyone else will miss something about being pregnant once they have their baby?


----------



## yoshy

Jellycat said:


> Rowley / maybe it's your mums tactic for baby to
> Come early? Hope she changes her mind :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to those that are due ! 1 step closer to you having your babies
> 
> Yoshy - I like baby having hiccups its meant to be a healthy sign

Yup! I love the kiddie hiccups :)
Hate them when I get them, but it feels adorably cute when he gets them inside. The first time it happened, we both had them at the same time, and I googled it, and saw that like you said, it's a good sign, and since then I always look forward to it :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

danielle1984 said:


> Anyone else will miss something about being pregnant once they have their baby?

I miss having pregnancy as an excuse to scoff an entire tub of Ben & Jerrys :haha:
I don't miss anything g yet but I think that's because the discomfort is still fresh in my mind... but post-preg hormones are making me cry every time I think that I'll never experience it again and that this is the last time I'll have newborns. My maternal side hates that I'll never get to do it again.


----------



## Carly.C

CottlestonPie said:


> I miss having pregnancy as an excuse to scoff an entire tub of Ben & Jerrys :haha:
> I don't miss anything g yet but I think that's because the discomfort is still fresh in my mind... but post-preg hormones are making me cry every time I think that I'll never experience it again and that this is the last time I'll have newborns. My maternal side hates that I'll never get to do it again.

Hey cottleston, how are your babies doing? Have you all settled in ok? What does your little boy think of them?


----------



## irvine12

anyone else having problems when feeding there lil ones.Archie was born on 9th april 10 weeks premature and i am still struggling with his feeds.taking me as long as an hour and a half to get him to finish his feed.so frustrated


----------



## Jellycat

irvine12 said:


> anyone else having problems when feeding there lil ones.Archie was born on 9th april 10 weeks premature and i am still struggling with his feeds.taking me as long as an hour and a half to get him to finish his feed.so frustrated

 Are you bottle or breast feeding?
With JJ I bottlefed after couple of weeks and he would take over an hour to feed but he suffered from reflux so slower was better for him. I know at hospital they recommended using the next teat size up so easier flow..... Not sure if that helps you?


----------



## Jcliff

so many babies!! congrats!! hoping mine come this week!!! (wishful thinking right?)


----------



## MumMumMum

Anyone know if you can elect induction asap once overdue? I wanted to avoid it but we got a call today to say expect the worse with dh's nan who was taken to hospital this morning. It's a 5 hr round trip so can't go visit before the baby but would hate to miss a funeral if it came to that. I wouldn't want dh to either but I would also hate him to miss the birth.


----------



## Medzi

danielle1984 said:


> yoshy said:
> 
> 
> xxxJadexxx, the popping feeling sounds like hiccups...
> 
> My Kiddo gets them at least twice a day - usually first thing in the morning and then again when I'm not far from going to bed.
> It's a really funny feeling, particularly when it's so far down. lol
> 
> It feels almost like a constant heartbeat in that area.
> 
> Mine has them a few times per day. Its the funniest feeling, its one of the things I'll miss about being pregnant.
> 
> Anyone else will miss something about being pregnant once they have their baby?Click to expand...

As much as I complained I so miss it! I miss my bump and I miss the kicks. Of course baby cuddles are awesome but I miss just having the bonding and baby to myself.... selfish! :)


----------



## Jellycat

MumMumMum said:


> Anyone know if you can elect induction asap once overdue? I wanted to avoid it but we got a call today to say expect the worse with dh's nan who was taken to hospital this morning. It's a 5 hr round trip so can't go visit before the baby but would hate to miss a funeral if it came to that. I wouldn't want dh to either but I would also hate him to miss the birth.

I think this would be highly unlikely unless for medical reasons. My dad passed away two weeks ago when full term and I was worried I wouldn't make the funeral but as baby is ok there was no reason to be induced.

I appreciate the worry - but I had to take the opinion that if I did miss my dads funeral I would have to find some other way afterwards to have my own special time with him to say goodbye.


----------



## MumMumMum

Jellycat said:


> MumMumMum said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know if you can elect induction asap once overdue? I wanted to avoid it but we got a call today to say expect the worse with dh's nan who was taken to hospital this morning. It's a 5 hr round trip so can't go visit before the baby but would hate to miss a funeral if it came to that. I wouldn't want dh to either but I would also hate him to miss the birth.
> 
> I think this would be highly unlikely unless for medical reasons. My dad passed away two weeks ago when full term and I was worried I wouldn't make the funeral but as baby is ok there was no reason to be induced.
> 
> I appreciate the worry - but I had to take the opinion that if I did miss my dads funeral I would have to find some other way afterwards to have my own special time with him to say goodbye.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your dad.

I have my routine app on thurs at 40+1 so i'll just have to wait to see what her plan is. It's all new to me after being induced last time for pre e so never got to the point of waiting.


----------



## yoshy

MumMumMum said:


> Anyone know if you can elect induction asap once overdue? I wanted to avoid it but we got a call today to say expect the worse with dh's nan who was taken to hospital this morning. It's a 5 hr round trip so can't go visit before the baby but would hate to miss a funeral if it came to that. I wouldn't want dh to either but I would also hate him to miss the birth.

I know that here once you hit 40 weeks they'll induce if you ask. My SIL was told that when she was due to be induced at 41+3.

That said, it may well depend on the country, or even the hospital.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi girls :wave: 
Just popping in for a quick update. I'm one of your along for the ride ladies. I've been reading and keeping up but don't post much. Hope those of you who are overdue meet your babies soon :hugs:

Afm had my 37 week appt yesterday and its looking like a good possibility that I will join you ladies as June Mommas after all :) I am currently 3cm and 80% effaced. My midwife doesn't believe I will go to much longer. I'm not gonna get my hopes up though as I know it's all up to baby and when she is ready.


----------



## Jellycat

ProudArmyWife said:


> Hi girls :wave:
> Just popping in for a quick update. I'm one of your along for the ride ladies. I've been reading and keeping up but don't post much. Hope those of you who are overdue meet your babies soon :hugs:
> 
> Afm had my 37 week appt yesterday and its looking like a good possibility that I will join you ladies as June Mommas after all :) I am currently 3cm and 80% effaced. My midwife doesn't believe I will go to much longer. I'm not gonna get my hopes up though as I know it's all up to baby and when she is ready.

Wow that's really good for 37 weeks ! Yay to you how exciting ;-)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Carly.C said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> I miss having pregnancy as an excuse to scoff an entire tub of Ben & Jerrys :haha:
> I don't miss anything g yet but I think that's because the discomfort is still fresh in my mind... but post-preg hormones are making me cry every time I think that I'll never experience it again and that this is the last time I'll have newborns. My maternal side hates that I'll never get to do it again.
> 
> Hey cottleston, how are your babies doing? Have you all settled in ok? What does your little boy think of them?Click to expand...

They're doing great thanks! DH is back at work tomorrow so I'm not going to say I'm coping well in case I jinx it :haha: 
Toby is doing really well... Loves baby cuddles and helping with feedings. He's having a bit of a jealous rebellion but that'll pass. I hope!

We had a lady over a couple days ago to take photos... Here are a couple of previews she sent us

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/3AA64BCA-F66C-4C9E-93ED-7EB82895210A-225-0000000EC9442474_zps8d73b1a4.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/35268602-77CB-434C-AD4B-82927BA2B68F-225-0000000ED199EE9C_zpsc96d101a.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/9D981799-E964-4408-BD5F-4353848CD804-225-0000000F88D211C2_zpsfe4ba081.jpg


----------



## Kellya009

Cottleston that is just the cutest thing ever. You are in for a wild ride with those 3!! Toby is too cute with them.


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston - great pics they are all so adorable and the twins are wearing the Bert and Ernie hats!

Had some bloody mucous after my sweep today and been uncomfortable all evening


----------



## Carly.C

Omg cottleston they are the cutest little pics, twins are gorgeous and Toby is so handsome. U gotta b so proud? Are they identical?


----------



## Lisasmith

Those babies are divine!! 

Irvine - that is really typical for preemies. Feeding is really exhausting for them and they take a really long time. I started cutting my prem off after 40 mins and doing closer together feeds until he got stronger


----------



## Lisasmith

I had to share this picture of my little love on her first trip to the park and the first pic of all my kids together https://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p285/lisasmith140483/lila/A98123A6-4DE2-47E2-AB68-EFDFE2BF7ECF-8189-00000445A2F7FF7C_zps1cca09e9.jpg

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p285/lisasmith140483/lila/AD34A231-B96F-49B6-904B-AE3E57C62888-8189-000004460C23C065_zps80fc5658.jpg


----------



## Kellya009

Lisa what a pretty little princess you have!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Kellya009 said:


> Lisa what a pretty little princess you have!!

Thank you :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks ladies! I am a bit of a proud mummy it has to be said... As for whether they're identical, we were told there's a 30% chance that they are but I can see so many differences that I think it's highly unlikely. 

Half way through feed 1 of the night shift now. Just changed Dylan's nappy and of course he waited for his fresh nappy before he pooped. Yay! lol


----------



## Lisasmith

CottlestonPie said:


> Thanks ladies! I am a bit of a proud mummy it has to be said... As for whether they're identical, we were told there's a 30% chance that they are but I can see so many differences that I think it's highly unlikely.
> 
> Half way through feed 1 of the night shift now. Just changed Dylan's nappy and of course he waited for his fresh nappy before he pooped. Yay! lol

I can see differences too! They're all lovely those boys x


----------



## xxyjadexx

Lovely pics everyone!


----------



## Jellycat

Lovely pics Lisa, I bet the older childer absolutely love the new arrival

Cottleston - I always remember JJ would poop as soon as you'd put a fresh nappy on, or just as you are ready to go out and put him in his carseat !


----------



## MumMumMum

Lovely pics ladies!

Well I avoided yesterday as a birthday clash. It's safe to come out now miss!

Happy due date to me! My daughter woke all through the night. Forgot how hard that is...


----------



## danielle1984

Cottleton - Love the pictures! What a Beautiful family you have!!

Lisa - Congrats on your little lady being born!


----------



## danielle1984

Oh no! I'm officially overdue!! What a terrible feeling oh and I'll certainly not miss the lack of sleep because I can't get in a comfy position. I can't wait to sleep on my back! Lol


----------



## xxyjadexx

Happy due date MumMumMum! Hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## xxyjadexx

danielle1984 said:


> Oh no! I'm officially overdue!! What a terrible feeling oh and I'll certainly not miss the lack of sleep because I can't get in a comfy position. I can't wait to sleep on my back! Lol

Welcome to the overdue club! I can't wait to sleep on my front!


----------



## greenlady

danielle1984 said:


> Oh no! I'm officially overdue!! What a terrible feeling oh and I'll certainly not miss the lack of sleep because I can't get in a comfy position. I can't wait to sleep on my back! Lol

Me too I'm normally a side sleeper but I'm so thoroughly sick of sleeping on my side!!

Mumumum happy due date! 

Today I had a second sweep and I have had a chunk of bloody mucous tonight, in addition to a little bleeding right after the sweep. I just don't know if its 'bloody show' or just a side effect of the sweep. I also booked in another sweep (Sunday) and induction (weds/thurs) - hoping I dot need either of them! 

Anyone else looking at induction already?


----------



## bunni84

ok i went to the bathroom this morning and passed same amount of plug like yesterday, except now its tinged with pink and streaks of blood in it everytime i go to the loo

does this mean im due to go into labour soon?


----------



## Xxenssial

Sounds promising bunni.


----------



## danielle1984

greenlady said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! I'm officially overdue!! What a terrible feeling oh and I'll certainly not miss the lack of sleep because I can't get in a comfy position. I can't wait to sleep on my back! Lol
> 
> Me too I'm normally a side sleeper but I'm so thoroughly sick of sleeping on my side!!
> 
> Mumumum happy due date!
> 
> Today I had a second sweep and I have had a chunk of bloody mucous tonight, in addition to a little bleeding right after the sweep. I just don't know if its 'bloody show' or just a side effect of the sweep. I also booked in another sweep (Sunday) and induction (weds/thurs) - hoping I dot need either of them!
> 
> Anyone else looking at induction already?Click to expand...

Oh I'm sick of sleeping on my side too! I find I need to switch every 1-2 hours because I get so sore. 

I'm seeing my doctor on Monday and she mention we would look into getting me induce on Friday the latest (June 21st). That would make us very close Greenlady. But hopefully we wont need to be induce.


----------



## danielle1984

bunni84 said:


> ok i went to the bathroom this morning and passed same amount of plug like yesterday, except now its tinged with pink and streaks of blood in it everytime i go to the loo
> 
> does this mean im due to go into labour soon?

I've been passing some plug everyday for a week now but I never had it with blood or pinkish color in it. My SIL is a nurse and she works with L&D and she told me it can be matter of hours, days or weeks : (
Argh this waiting is no fun!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Weird isnt it.... I hated sleeping on my side when pregnant and missed back sleeping, but I have only been able to sleep on my back since the section and I haaaate it. I keep trying to lie on my side but it's still too uncomfortable. So frustrating!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I have had my baby!
Sooo happy :)
I laboured really quickly, got to 10cm no problem but then pushed for 3 hours with no baby :( 
Due to a previous csection they would not allow me to push any longer and I was taken to theatre to have an assisted delivery with forceps. Not a nice experience but it was more than worth it :)
Baby weighs 7lb2oz but has no name as of yet. 
I will update name and pic when we are home!


----------



## danielle1984

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> I have had my baby!
> Sooo happy :)
> I laboured really quickly, got to 10cm no problem but then pushed for 3 hours with no baby :(
> Due to a previous csection they would not allow me to push any longer and I was taken to theatre to have an assisted delivery with forceps. Not a nice experience but it was more than worth it :)
> Baby weighs 7lb2oz but has no name as of yet.
> I will update name and pic when we are home!

Congrats!! I'm sure you will find a name for your little one.


----------



## MumMumMum

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> I have had my baby!
> Sooo happy :)
> I laboured really quickly, got to 10cm no problem but then pushed for 3 hours with no baby :(
> Due to a previous csection they would not allow me to push any longer and I was taken to theatre to have an assisted delivery with forceps. Not a nice experience but it was more than worth it :)
> Baby weighs 7lb2oz but has no name as of yet.
> I will update name and pic when we are home!

Congrats! I'm sure you'll find the perfect name.


----------



## xxyjadexx

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> I have had my baby!
> Sooo happy :)
> I laboured really quickly, got to 10cm no problem but then pushed for 3 hours with no baby :(
> Due to a previous csection they would not allow me to push any longer and I was taken to theatre to have an assisted delivery with forceps. Not a nice experience but it was more than worth it :)
> Baby weighs 7lb2oz but has no name as of yet.
> I will update name and pic when we are home!

Congratulations xx:flower:


----------



## greenlady

Congrats 2ndtimelucky! Hope you get home soon x


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations 2ndtime! &#10084;


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats 2ndtimelucky - let me know date and weight again once you have a name and I'll update the front screen


----------



## xxyjadexx

Now a week overdue! :-( have my induction tomorrow, starting to feel nervous!


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations to all who have had their little ones. :) :flower:


----------



## NDH

Good luck tomorrow jade! Hope its a smooth induction


----------



## MumMumMum

Good luck Jade!

So i'm in the overdue club. Boo! Glad I have a mw app this afternoon to get an idea of what they'll do next.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck Jade!
MumMumMum, have you had a sweep yet? Maybe they'll do one this arvo?


----------



## MumMumMum

CottlestonPie said:


> Good luck Jade!
> MumMumMum, have you had a sweep yet? Maybe they'll do one this arvo?

No, my mw hasn't mentioned it. I'm hoping she does as I'd rather avoid hospital induction. Even if it does nothing more than make that easier if it comes to it.


----------



## greenlady

Good luck jade with your induction! 

Welcome to the club mummumum x


----------



## bunni84

woke up this morning and felt really wet all of a sudden, thought my waters broke - soaked top of my pantyliner - and it smelled sweet (midwife told me to smell it :blush: )

i been told to keep eye on myself if anymore leaks..no more leaks only when i wipe myself its like heavy clear vaginal discharge bit pink/brown. still smells bit sweet - if your waters break you meant to keep leaking right? not just notice it when you wipe?

got midwife appt today will ask her to check if im dilated etc - wondering should i keep the pad from this morning to show her?


----------



## xxyjadexx

I think your waters can leak slowly, it's easy for them to check at your appointment


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have also read on here it's normal to have a lot of watery discharge in the last few weeks, I would still make sure mw checks though!


----------



## bunni84

i've only had lots of watery discharge since this morning after the small trickle. otherwise its been my mucus plug coming out in bits, and yesterday was lots of it with pink/brown in it.

hope midwife can clear it up for me coz im confused.


----------



## MumMumMum

MW did sweep and another booked for monday. Then they'll book induction.

How much blood did others lose after? She said there would be some but it started on the way back to the car and soaked through my leggins.

Already have some back ache so we'll see. Only dialted to 1cm though so not the best start. Fingers crossed. Would love her to come in the next few days and avoid an induction!


----------



## danielle1984

MumMumMum said:


> MW did sweep and another booked for monday. Then they'll book induction.
> 
> How much blood did others lose after? She said there would be some but it started on the way back to the car and soaked through my leggins.
> 
> Already have some back ache so we'll see. Only dialted to 1cm though so not the best start. Fingers crossed. Would love her to come in the next few days and avoid an induction!

I didn't have any bleeding after both sweep but my doctor did mention it is common to bleed. Make sure you bring a pad if you got for another sweep. I always put one on even if I didn't bleed.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Ahh good luck MumMumMum hope it gets something started for u!


----------



## yoshy

My baby boy was born by c section at 6:39 this morning 
We're both doing good and he's gorgeous!
Pics once I get home on Monday because I don't have a computer till then.


----------



## danielle1984

yoshy said:


> My baby boy was born by c section at 6:39 this morning
> We're both doing good and he's gorgeous!
> Pics once I get home on Monday because I don't have a computer till then.

Congrats Yoshy :happydance:


----------



## MumMumMum

danielle1984 said:


> MumMumMum said:
> 
> 
> MW did sweep and another booked for monday. Then they'll book induction.
> 
> How much blood did others lose after? She said there would be some but it started on the way back to the car and soaked through my leggins.
> 
> Already have some back ache so we'll see. Only dialted to 1cm though so not the best start. Fingers crossed. Would love her to come in the next few days and avoid an induction!
> 
> I didn't have any bleeding after both sweep but my doctor did mention it is common to bleed. Make sure you bring a pad if you got for another sweep. I always put one on even if I didn't bleed.Click to expand...

Next one will be at home so i'll be prepared! Didn't even think about it tbh. Hopefully it will be worth it.

Congrats Yoshy! :flower:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congratulations!! X

So I'm 15 days pp now and already thinking about getting back in shape. 
Well... Not BACK in shape because I wasn't in shape before but I'm 15lb above my pre-preg weight but really I have 80lb to lose total. Anyone else use (or plan on using) myfitnesspal?


----------



## danielle1984

MumMumMum said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumMumMum said:
> 
> 
> MW did sweep and another booked for monday. Then they'll book induction.
> 
> How much blood did others lose after? She said there would be some but it started on the way back to the car and soaked through my leggins.
> 
> Already have some back ache so we'll see. Only dialted to 1cm though so not the best start. Fingers crossed. Would love her to come in the next few days and avoid an induction!
> 
> I didn't have any bleeding after both sweep but my doctor did mention it is common to bleed. Make sure you bring a pad if you got for another sweep. I always put one on even if I didn't bleed.Click to expand...
> 
> Next one will be at home so i'll be prepared! Didn't even think about it tbh. Hopefully it will be worth it.
> 
> Congrats Yoshy! :flower:Click to expand...

Good luck!! I hope that sweep is a successful one :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

CottlestonPie said:


> Congratulations!! X
> 
> So I'm 15 days pp now and already thinking about getting back in shape.
> Well... Not BACK in shape because I wasn't in shape before but I'm 15lb above my pre-preg weight but really I have 80lb to lose total. Anyone else use (or plan on using) myfitnesspal?

I use to use myfitnesspal but haven't for quite some time. I just go on diet, do Insanity and walk. Hopefully I'll be able to lose quickly I have a wedding on July 6th :blush:


----------



## Jellycat

CottlestonPie said:


> Congratulations!! X
> 
> So I'm 15 days pp now and already thinking about getting back in shape.
> Well... Not BACK in shape because I wasn't in shape before but I'm 15lb above my pre-preg weight but really I have 80lb to lose total. Anyone else use (or plan on using) myfitnesspal?

I will be username JJelly . And 15lb gain with twins is amazing 

Danielle I've heard people mention insanity what is it a workout DVD or something?

Yoshy congrats - let me know name date and weight and will update front screen. Hope the csection was ok

Mummummum - I only had tinged mucous after my sweep but know others have more of a bleed.

Bunni - things sound promising 

Afm - my friend who is due 3 weeks after me maybe having her csection next week........ Another due 2 weeks after went into l&d this morning but as contractions slowed was sent home.


----------



## MumMumMum

Still bleeding. It was like fresh blood but is now a bit darker. Like a light (for me) period. Not sure how much is normal at all. Midwife just said she wouldn't be surprised if I did bleed after.

Will see how things go and then maybe call for advice.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats yoshy!


----------



## sumday3

CottlestonPie said:


> Congratulations!! X
> 
> So I'm 15 days pp now and already thinking about getting back in shape.
> Well... Not BACK in shape because I wasn't in shape before but I'm 15lb above my pre-preg weight but really I have 80lb to lose total. Anyone else use (or plan on using) myfitnesspal?

I use it under hjohns65 I have been walking all week and have lost 20 of what I gained but i was a oinker and still have at least 35 to go! I can't fit in to any of my preprego clothes at the moment! And i can not do any lifting yet my downstairs area did not bounce back like it did after boys and It's in pretty bad shape :( no tearing, sutures, or anything but doc said 3 babies takes a toll will take longer for pelvic floor to go back to where it was! Feel like lost my womanhood! Just keep telling myself just going to be 2 weeks out Saturday so simmer.

CONGRATS yoshi!

Jelly hang in there not long now maybe baby will spontaneously surprise you this weekend yet!!!


----------



## sumday3

Also I heard insanity was extremely difficult?!

I ran 3 miles a day pp and did several of the jillian Michaels dvds and had fantastic results with her workouts! I would really like to get going with it again jealous of you all already back at it or able to be at it soon!


----------



## danielle1984

Sumday - Yes it is difficult but it gets easier after a few weeks into it lol. I'm still waiting for baby to be born, but plan on doing it once my body is ready after birth. If baby will show up, just seems like I'll be pregnant forever.

Jellycat - Yep it's a DVD workout. It's intense, but I have to admit I love it!! It really makes you sweat : P


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh jelly how frustrating! I remember with Toby, I was the last to have baby. SIL, best friend, 2 work colleagues all had their babies before me and I got so jealous. Hopefully you won't be waiting long! 

Sumday, mind if I add you? I heard Insanity was killer... I did 30 day shred before. Never made it to level 3 but loved it anyway. I've been given the Davina post-preg DVD which I'll be watching at some point but I don't know when I'll start doing it. 2 weeks after c section is a bit too soon methinks!


----------



## sumday3

CottlestonPie said:


> Oh jelly how frustrating! I remember with Toby, I was the last to have baby. SIL, best friend, 2 work colleagues all had their babies before me and I got so jealous. Hopefully you won't be waiting long!
> 
> Sumday, mind if I add you? I heard Insanity was killer... I did 30 day shred before. Never made it to level 3 but loved it anyway. I've been given the Davina post-preg DVD which I'll be watching at some point but I don't know when I'll start doing it. 2 weeks after c section is a bit too soon methinks!

Absolutely please do! Yeah i would think you still Need to rest!!!


----------



## Kellya009

Mummum still bleeding? Maybe it is worth a call. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## MumMumMum

Kellya009 said:


> Mummum still bleeding? Maybe it is worth a call. Better safe than sorry.

I was all set to but nothing on the pad after my bath & shower and now only the tiniest bit when wiping. The last more noticable bit was also with discharge. Not sure if that means the sweep has encouraged any opening or just really upset the area.

Baby is moving around happily and I've just got the back ache I've been having on and off for weeks. Oh, and one boob is leaking away :shrug:

My mum seems to be excited something is going to happen but the fact I was only 1cm when the sweep was done I just have a feeling I'll be seeing her on Monday for another one :cry:


----------



## Kellya009

I'm on myfitnesspal... Kellya009. 

Friends with some of you already, feel free to add me if we're not already friends!


----------



## greenlady

Mummumum That's what happened after my sweep too, I even got a big chunk of bloody mucous that I thought was show, then everything just went back to normal. There's still time for it to work. It's so frustrating isn't it! Good luck x

I had actual contractions last night, but they fizzled out. I'm so infuriated! How long is this going to go on for?


----------



## NDH

Buni I would definitely save your pad for the mw.

Mummummum I never had and bleeding. First sweep with dd1 I had a tiny bit of spotting. If it does start up again call. My hospital always said to call if there was any vaginal bleeding .


----------



## NDH

Buni I would definitely save your pad for the mw.

Mummummum I never had and bleeding. First sweep with dd1 I had a tiny bit of spotting. If it does start up again call. My hospital always said to call if there was any vaginal bleeding .


----------



## xxyjadexx

Morning everyone! I've just arrived in the hospital for my induction  didn't sleep a wink last night, I was so nervous! They said the dr will be with me shortly for the first pg... Eek!


----------



## Kellya009

xxyjadexx said:


> Morning everyone! I've just arrived in the hospital for my induction  didn't sleep a wink last night, I was so nervous! They said the dr will be with me shortly for the first pg... Eek!

How's it going so far?? Hope you're progressing and it's not too bad!!


----------



## Kellya009

Had a sweep 7 hrs ago and mild cramping since then. 2 half hour walks and just DTD... Hopefully this starts up some legit contractions and baby arrives within 26 hrs on her due date like a punctual little girl :)


----------



## greenlady

Good luck with your induction jade! Hope it's going ok, I don't blame you for being nervous.

Kelly hope all your efforts pay off! 

Afm, had my second false alarm in 24 hours earlier. Getting frustrating but it seems like I'm getting closer an closer to the real thing. Only problem is if things kick off tonight I have to call my hubby home from work otherwise just alone here with DD. Im not really holding my breath though. It's 4pm so the chanes of her making the 14th are pretty much gone. It would be nice to have her before I see the midwife Sunday morning.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Kellya009 said:


> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! I've just arrived in the hospital for my induction  didn't sleep a wink last night, I was so nervous! They said the dr will be with me shortly for the first pg... Eek!
> 
> How's it going so far?? Hope you're progressing and it's not too bad!!Click to expand...

Was on the CTG for an hour and MW said baby seemed fine so got first Pg (10.15am) now have to stay in bed for an hour on the monitor. She said cervix was still far back and closed :-(


----------



## xxyjadexx

Kellya009 said:


> Had a sweep 7 hrs ago and mild cramping since then. 2 half hour walks and just DTD... Hopefully this starts up some legit contractions and baby arrives within 26 hrs on her due date like a punctual little girl :)

Good luck!


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck jade, let's hope it will start working soon for you 

Greenlady - I hate all the false labour starts so frustrating especially when my husband works 1 1/2 hours away in good traffic. 

I had absolutely no signs yesterday no twinges nothing looks like I'm in for the long haul. Being induced in 8 days do this weekend would be really nice.

My friend had her baby last night 10 days overdue - he looks scrummy at at tiny 5lb 13oz


----------



## NDH

Oh my gosh what a tiny baby for being such a late gestation!


----------



## greenlady

I was just going to say that it's nice I know a late baby can still be small. I am scared I'm
cooking an Amazon woman in here! DD1 was only 6lb 10 so I was hoping for not too much over 7lbs.


----------



## lili24

Good luck for your induction Jade! Congratulations to all who have their new babies! Jealous! :) x


----------



## Jellycat

greenlady said:


> I was just going to say that it's nice I know a late baby can still be small. I am scared I'm
> cooking an Amazon woman in here! DD1 was only 6lb 10 so I was hoping for not too much over 7lbs.

:rofl: my baby is estimated to be 10lbs now and still they haven't arrived - I keep hoping they are wrong


----------



## MumMumMum

Good luck jade!

Hope it works for you Kelly. 

Still getting pink discharge and baby was low in the night, I struggled to walk to the bathroom. Nothing now though. Have a feeling it's not going to work for me. Guess i'll be doing it all again on monday. Really hope I can avoid the induction with drip this time but it"s feeling less likely!

Going to be as active as poss today and see if gravity does it's thing!

Oh! My boobs have leaked all night too. Not had that all pregnancy. Don't know if it means hormones have been kicked into gear or just coincidence?


----------



## NDH

greenlady said:


> I was just going to say that it's nice I know a late baby can still be small. I am scared I'm
> cooking an Amazon woman in here! DD1 was only 6lb 10 so I was hoping for not too much over 7lbs.

Dd1 was 8lbs at 41+3 and dd2 was 7lbs at 40+4 so there's definitely hope of a small/average baby.


----------



## Lisasmith

Congrats yoshy &#10084; good luck jade xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

MumMumMum said:


> Good luck jade!
> 
> Hope it works for you Kelly.
> 
> Still getting pink discharge and baby was low in the night, I struggled to walk to the bathroom. Nothing now though. Have a feeling it's not going to work for me. Guess i'll be doing it all again on monday. Really hope I can avoid the induction with drip this time but it"s feeling less likely!
> 
> Going to be as active as poss today and see if gravity does it's thing!
> 
> Oh! My boobs have leaked all night too. Not had that all pregnancy. Don't know if it means hormones have been kicked into gear or just coincidence?

Good luck! Fingers crossed that something becomes of this sweep!


----------



## lili24

Natalie I've sent you a friend request to be added to the June Facebook group but I couldn't leave a note to say who I am sorry! x


----------



## NDH

I added you  had a squiz at your profile and saw you were waiting on a June bub so figured you were from this group :thumbup:


----------



## danielle1984

NDH said:


> greenlady said:
> 
> 
> I was just going to say that it's nice I know a late baby can still be small. I am scared I'm
> cooking an Amazon woman in here! DD1 was only 6lb 10 so I was hoping for not too much over 7lbs.
> 
> Dd1 was 8lbs at 41+3 and dd2 was 7lbs at 40+4 so there's definitely hope of a small/average baby.Click to expand...

Oh I'm so hoping for a small/average baby just to prove my MIL and SIL wrong. They keep telling me that my belly is huge : (


----------



## lili24

Thanks for that it looks a great group :) wish I joined much earlier!


----------



## greenlady

danielle1984 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenlady said:
> 
> 
> I was just going to say that it's nice I know a late baby can still be small. I am scared I'm
> cooking an Amazon woman in here! DD1 was only 6lb 10 so I was hoping for not too much over 7lbs.
> 
> Dd1 was 8lbs at 41+3 and dd2 was 7lbs at 40+4 so there's definitely hope of a small/average baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm so hoping for a small/average baby just to prove my MIL and SIL wrong. They keep telling me that my belly is huge : (Click to expand...

 Ugh that's charming. Belly size isn't necessarily and indicator. Was you DH a big baby? Makes me glad my in laws are on the other side of the world :haha:


----------



## bunni84

went to the midwife turns out its not waters breaking but was excess vaginal discharge with pink in it.

been having more of the same yesterday and today with irregular cramps - like once an hour for 10 mins.

wondering if this is the beginning of something....or just me becoming dilated? :shrug:


----------



## danielle1984

greenlady said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenlady said:
> 
> 
> I was just going to say that it's nice I know a late baby can still be small. I am scared I'm
> cooking an Amazon woman in here! DD1 was only 6lb 10 so I was hoping for not too much over 7lbs.
> 
> Dd1 was 8lbs at 41+3 and dd2 was 7lbs at 40+4 so there's definitely hope of a small/average baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm so hoping for a small/average baby just to prove my MIL and SIL wrong. They keep telling me that my belly is huge : (Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh that's charming. Belly size isn't necessarily and indicator. Was you DH a big baby? Makes me glad my in laws are on the other side of the world :haha:Click to expand...

No he was really small 5lb 5 but I was a 7lbs baby. Like you my family lives a few days drive away from us. We have zero family where we currently live but I send pictures.


----------



## greenlady

Oh my family are all here, they are pretty decent though in general thankfully. Your DH was small! I predict a baby somewhere around 6.5-7 lbs for you!

Bunni - sounds like your body gearing up for the big event!


----------



## danielle1984

Greenlady - Definitely would like a baby that size lol


----------



## MumMumMum

bunni84 said:


> went to the midwife turns out its not waters breaking but was excess vaginal discharge with pink in it.
> 
> been having more of the same yesterday and today with irregular cramps - like once an hour for 10 mins.
> 
> wondering if this is the beginning of something....or just me becoming dilated? :shrug:

Hope something comes of it for you!

No progress for me yet. It's basically 24 hrs after now. Dd1 is ill too. I'm so drained!


----------



## Groovychick

I've been having cramps too, but no other signs. Don't think it will be long now! :winkwink:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Just got checked, first pessary did nothing, cervix still far back just had 2nd one put in (17.30) won't get anymore or even be checked until the morning so I'm going to get moving around once I'm off the monitors! I really want this one to work!:sleep:


----------



## MumMumMum

xxyjadexx said:


> Just got checked, first pessary did nothing, cervix still far back just had 2nd one put in (17.30) won't get anymore or even be checked until the morning so I'm going to get moving around once I'm off the monitors! I really want this one to work!:sleep:

Don't lose hope! I had two with dd1 & the first did nothing either. All they told me to do was walk around. That's what I did. Even though it was really uncomfy. After laying down for a bit I then got up to walk again and my waters went. Get walking!

I hope it works for you. I know how desperate I felt when the first one didn't work.


----------



## Kellya009

danielle1984 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenlady said:
> 
> 
> I was just going to say that it's nice I know a late baby can still be small. I am scared I'm
> cooking an Amazon woman in here! DD1 was only 6lb 10 so I was hoping for not too much over 7lbs.
> 
> Dd1 was 8lbs at 41+3 and dd2 was 7lbs at 40+4 so there's definitely hope of a small/average baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm so hoping for a small/average baby just to prove my MIL and SIL wrong. They keep telling me that my belly is huge : (Click to expand...

Well the drs think my baby is big but my belly is only measuring 38! So yeah belly size doesn't necessarily indicate how big baby will be!


----------



## danielle1984

Kellya009 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenlady said:
> 
> 
> I was just going to say that it's nice I know a late baby can still be small. I am scared I'm
> cooking an Amazon woman in here! DD1 was only 6lb 10 so I was hoping for not too much over 7lbs.
> 
> Dd1 was 8lbs at 41+3 and dd2 was 7lbs at 40+4 so there's definitely hope of a small/average baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm so hoping for a small/average baby just to prove my MIL and SIL wrong. They keep telling me that my belly is huge : (Click to expand...
> 
> Well the drs think my baby is big but my belly is only measuring 38! So yeah belly size doesn't necessarily indicate how big baby will be!Click to expand...

Yea mine has been measuring 38 weeks too for three weeks now! lol that's what my doctor told me, you can't go by the size of the belly. But still I want to prove them wrong. His family has an history of having small babies and I'm very close to one of his cousin. She told me this week that when she had her first, his aunties we all saying how fat he looked and how big he was. She was really mad and insulted. She has a beautiful healthy 6 yrs old boy now and he is definitely not fat! Anyway, can't wait to see what they'll say about mine!


----------



## Jellycat

Danielle why is it people think its OK to say what they want about you and your baby...... It annoys me do much. At least your cousin in law has given you a heads up to their rudeness. The one thing I hate is when changing a nappy or feeding and JJ would be crying and the in laws would talk to him saying "oh nasty mummy what is she doing to you" etc


----------



## danielle1984

Jellycat said:


> Danielle why is it people think its OK to say what they want about you and your baby...... It annoys me do much. At least your cousin in law has given you a heads up to their rudeness. The one thing I hate is when changing a nappy or feeding and JJ would be crying and the in laws would talk to him saying "oh nasty mummy what is she doing to you" etc

OMG!! I can't believe they would say that! Lucky we live far away from family and won't see them until Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## greenlady

It's 3am my contractions have fizzled out and I've discovered I'm going through 'prodromal labour'. I feel beyond frustrated and now convinced I will need to be induced. I feel let down by my uterus :cry:

https://thebirthteacher.blogspot.com.au/2008/12/prodromal-labor.html?m=1


----------



## CottlestonPie

So frustrating! I had that at 35 weeks with the twins... The hospital monitored me overnight and then I was sent home because id made no progress. Hope it progresses for you soon... It sucks to be that uncomfortable and have nothing to show for it! x


----------



## rowleypolie

Emma Jean was born on 6/12, the birth story is on the announcements page :) just got home and we are resting


----------



## Carly.C

rowleypolie said:


> Emma Jean was born on 6/12, the birth story is on the announcements page :) just got home and we are resting

Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## danielle1984

rowleypolie said:


> Emma Jean was born on 6/12, the birth story is on the announcements page :) just got home and we are resting

Congrats!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations xx


----------



## SHAMto3

Woke up this morning with spotting that's gone from pink to brown. Hoping to go into labour before Tuesday (which is when my section is booked for), come on baby!!!!


----------



## MumMumMum

rowleypolie said:


> Emma Jean was born on 6/12, the birth story is on the announcements page :) just got home and we are resting

Congrats!


----------



## greenlady

Yay congrats rowley!


----------



## MumMumMum

SHAMto3 said:


> Woke up this morning with spotting that's gone from pink to brown. Hoping to go into labour before Tuesday (which is when my section is booked for), come on baby!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## NDH

Congrats rowley!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay! Have had contractions on and off all night! Managed to get a little bit of sleep between the worse spells! At 4.30 woke up to go to the bathroom and thought I wet myself a bit, then it happened a few more times so I put a pad in and called the mw who has told me off for not using hospital pads (wasn't given any!) so she can't possibly tell if its my waters! Now have the hospital on so fingers crossed its my waters !


----------



## Lisasmith

xxyjadexx said:


> Yay! Have had contractions on and off all night! Managed to get a little bit of sleep between the worse spells! At 4.30 woke up to go to the bathroom and thought I wet myself a bit, then it happened a few more times so I put a pad in and called the mw who has told me off for not using hospital pads (wasn't given any!) so she can't possibly tell if its my waters! Now have the hospital on so fingers crossed its my waters !

Never mind the silly nurse! I hope it's your water!!


----------



## NDH

Sounds promising!


----------



## Kellya009

xxyjadexx said:


> Yay! Have had contractions on and off all night! Managed to get a little bit of sleep between the worse spells! At 4.30 woke up to go to the bathroom and thought I wet myself a bit, then it happened a few more times so I put a pad in and called the mw who has told me off for not using hospital pads (wasn't given any!) so she can't possibly tell if its my waters! Now have the hospital on so fingers crossed its my waters !

Any news!??


----------



## Jellycat

Ounds really promising jade - hope it was your waters and it's got your contractions closer. Don't know why you had to use a hospital pad, my mw could tell it was my waters straight away with JJ .


----------



## xxyjadexx

Just got checked and only 2cm, just had another pg but said since waters broke I will be sent to the labour ward at 4pm if this pg doesn't quicken things up


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone..
My signature is a few days out. First baby due on 18th June. Nothing to report so don't think anything will be happening any time soon. Feeling good apart from being unable to sleep as belly is huge. Hope all you ladies are doing ok and that we have more birth announcements soon xxx


----------



## greenlady

Ugh, I'm having a really slow early labour and it sucks. :nope:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Still no baby, have had painful contractions since last night between 3 and 6 mins apart. Need to be put on the drip to make contractions stronger but there isn't a place for me on the labour ward :-( feel exhausted!


----------



## xxyjadexx

greenlady said:


> Ugh, I'm having a really slow early labour and it sucks. :nope:

Best of luck! Xx


----------



## lili24

Sounds so frustrating Jade, hope things speed up for you soon! Same for you greenlady, good luck x


----------



## Carly.C

Good luck to all you in labour or slow labour. Mine was 7.5 hours long and that was too long xx


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck Greenlady and jade hope they speed up soon for you


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck girls x


----------



## AnnetteCali

Anyone else as impatient as I am ?!! I keep hoping to feel a contraction... so far nothing! Looks like this little guy is just too comfy in there.


----------



## danielle1984

AnnetteCali said:


> Anyone else as impatient as I am ?!! I keep hoping to feel a contraction... so far nothing! Looks like this little guy is just too comfy in there.

I know what you mean! Sadly you are not the only one being impatient :dohh:. Luckly I only have a few days to wait :happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

AnnetteCali said:


> Anyone else as impatient as I am ?!! I keep hoping to feel a contraction... so far nothing! Looks like this little guy is just too comfy in there.

Nope definitely not the only one - I've had enough now and just want baby here.


----------



## MumMumMum

Nope, not the only one!i'm so ready for something to happen now!


----------



## greenlady

I had my baby girl! Greta Daphne born this morning (16/6) in the water 9:41am. Amazing birth experience in the end after a slow start.

Good luck everyone soon to have your babies here!!


----------



## MumMumMum

greenlady said:


> I had my baby girl! Greta Daphne born this morning (16/6) in the water 9:41am. Amazing birth experience in the end after a slow start.
> 
> Good luck everyone soon to have your babies here!!

Congrats!


----------



## Jellycat

Greenlady - congratulations she is beautiful


----------



## MumMumMum

I've gone from being impatient to just sad that i'm still waiting to meet my girl.

I had imagined her being here by father's day but nothing is happening to make it look like she'll appear today.

I have a feeling i'm going to have to face the drip again :cry:


----------



## Carly.C

Congrats greenlady x


----------



## Jellycat

Mummummum when will you be induced if needed 10 / 12 or 14 days? You still have time yet it's only been 4 days

It's my due date today, bitter sweet that it's fathers day and my dad couldn't be here . Really missing him today.


----------



## MumMumMum

Jellycat said:


> Mummummum when will you be induced if needed 10 / 12 or 14 days? You still have time yet it's only been 4 days
> 
> It's my due date today, bitter sweet that it's fathers day and my dad couldn't be here . Really missing him today.

Hospital max is 12 days but mw said she'd book it when I see her Monday. They only offer two sweeps and monday will be my second. Not sure they'd leave it another week to then induce. Will all depend on booking space I suppose.

Had dd1 on Mother's Day so would be nice for dh for dd2 to arrive on Father's Day.

Sorry again about your dad.


----------



## danielle1984

Greenlady - Congrats!! I know you have been waiting a long time for this.

MumMumMum - I know how you feel. I have my appointment on Monday too and should be induce on Friday. I was sure I would have had this baby by now but no.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Sorry totally forgot to update u all on here. After being induced tues 9am and nothing happening at all I started getting early signs of labour around 4- 5am weds. Woke up around 8am with the intense urge to push!! Is been having stronger contractions in my sleep but felt I was dealing with them just breathing through them. I wasn't even on the labour ward at this point. The girls I was sharing a room with ran to get the midwives who examined me and I was 8cm and was then rushed downstairs to labour ward in wheelchair. Was all a bit surreal I could see the look of panic on their faces as they ran me down the corridor. At this point my hubby was at home still from the night before. He was about 30mins away! Thankfully he got there just in time. 

Noah James was born naturally at 9.55am weds 12th June weighing 7lb 11oz and is just perfect like his big brother. 

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/null-13.jpg


----------



## 28329

My son was born on june 8th at 6:09am weighing 8lb 2oz. He's absolutely perfect. I'll share a picture when I get a little time, he's very demanding.


----------



## Carly.C

Lisaloo82 said:


> Sorry totally forgot to update u all on here. After being induced tues 9am and nothing happening at all I started getting early signs of labour around 4- 5am weds. Woke up around 8am with the intense urge to push!! Is been having stronger contractions in my sleep but felt I was dealing with them just breathing through them. I wasn't even on the labour ward at this point. The girls I was sharing a room with ran to get the midwives who examined me and I was 8cm and was then rushed downstairs to labour ward in wheelchair. Was all a bit surreal I could see the look of panic on their faces as they ran me down the corridor. At this point my hubby was at home still from the night before. He was about 30mins away! Thankfully he got there just in time.
> 
> Noah James was born naturally at 9.55am weds 12th June weighing 7lb 11oz and is just perfect like his big brother.
> 
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/null-13.jpg

Congratulations, gorgeous little boy xxxxx


----------



## NDH

Lisaloo82 said:


> Sorry totally forgot to update u all on here. After being induced tues 9am and nothing happening at all I started getting early signs of labour around 4- 5am weds. Woke up around 8am with the intense urge to push!! Is been having stronger contractions in my sleep but felt I was dealing with them just breathing through them. I wasn't even on the labour ward at this point. The girls I was sharing a room with ran to get the midwives who examined me and I was 8cm and was then rushed downstairs to labour ward in wheelchair. Was all a bit surreal I could see the look of panic on their faces as they ran me down the corridor. At this point my hubby was at home still from the night before. He was about 30mins away! Thankfully he got there just in time.
> 
> Noah James was born naturally at 9.55am weds 12th June weighing 7lb 11oz and is just perfect like his big brother.
> 
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/null-13.jpg




28329 said:


> My son was born on june 8th at 6:09am weighing 8lb 2oz. He's absolutely perfect. I'll share a picture when I get a little time, he's very demanding.

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Lisa 

28329 - congrats , any name for your little man?


----------



## 28329

His name is George jnr


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

We finally decided to call our new little one Betsie :)

Jelly if you want to update the front page she was born Wednesday 12th June, 6 days late, weighing 7lb2oz 
:)


----------



## Jcliff

so many babies! congrats everyone! Hoping mine comes soon!


----------



## autigers55

Congrats on all the new babies!!


----------



## danielle1984

Still nothing to report, no signs of baby wanting to come out.


----------



## Jellycat

danielle1984 said:


> Still nothing to report, no signs of baby wanting to come out.

Due date for me and no sign of baby arriving ang time soon either......... All housework is now complete . Got sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon


----------



## MumMumMum

Jellycat said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Still nothing to report, no signs of baby wanting to come out.
> 
> Due date for me and no sign of baby arriving ang time soon either......... All housework is now complete . Got sweep booked for tomorrow afternoonClick to expand...

My second one is booked for tomorrow afternoon as well. Good luck with yours.

Still nothing happening here. Hope the mw doesn't take long getting here tomorrow so I can it over with.


----------



## greenlady

Congrats Lisa and 28329!

Hope you guys don't have to wait too much longer! I feel your pain!


----------



## Medzi

Yay for all the new babies!

Can't wait for more announcements!!


----------



## Kellya009

Ugh I have the worst seasonal allergies. Can't wait till this baby comes out so I can find something to take!!


----------



## danielle1984

Jellycat said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Still nothing to report, no signs of baby wanting to come out.
> 
> Due date for me and no sign of baby arriving ang time soon either......... All housework is now complete . Got sweep booked for tomorrow afternoonClick to expand...




MumMumMum said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Still nothing to report, no signs of baby wanting to come out.
> 
> Due date for me and no sign of baby arriving ang time soon either......... All housework is now complete . Got sweep booked for tomorrow afternoonClick to expand...
> 
> My second one is booked for tomorrow afternoon as well. Good luck with yours.
> 
> Still nothing happening here. Hope the mw doesn't take long getting here tomorrow so I can it over with.Click to expand...

We're all getting sweep tomorrow! lol :happydance: Let's hope it will be successful one.
For me, it's my last one. Getting induce this coming Friday if he doesn't show up sooner finally :cry:


----------



## Lisasmith

Lisaloo he is gorgeous, congratulations! 
28 congratulations to you too


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congratulations on all the new arrivals ladies! And good luck for all the sweeps!

I just got a milky sneeze in the face. Lovely. :haha:


----------



## misslissa

Hi all, just wondering if others are getting the same as me. I'm getting loads of BH, prob 2 an hour most of the day. I've been getting them generally for weeks but been a massive increase this last week. 

Also my period pains have increased loads, especially at night - I keep thinking I've come on. Lots of cramps.

Finally I've been getting tummy ache for a few days too.

Does all of this sound like things are speeding up to labour or can all these things mean nothing and I could still go over?

I was between 4/5 & 3/5 engaged last week.

I know it will happen when it happens but like most of us I'm looking for indicators! 

X


----------



## MumMumMum

danielle1984 said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Still nothing to report, no signs of baby wanting to come out.
> 
> Due date for me and no sign of baby arriving ang time soon either......... All housework is now complete . Got sweep booked for tomorrow afternoonClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumMumMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Still nothing to report, no signs of baby wanting to come out.Click to expand...
> 
> Due date for me and no sign of baby arriving ang time soon either......... All housework is now complete . Got sweep booked for tomorrow afternoonClick to expand...
> 
> My second one is booked for tomorrow afternoon as well. Good luck with yours.
> 
> Still nothing happening here. Hope the mw doesn't take long getting here tomorrow so I can it over with.Click to expand...
> 
> We're all getting sweep tomorrow! lol :happydance: Let's hope it will be successful one.
> For me, it's my last one. Getting induce this coming Friday if he doesn't show up sooner finally :cry:Click to expand...

Good luck! This will be my last one too. Don't have an induction date yet though.


----------



## Jellycat

Misslissa - I think they are all positive signs but necessarily meaning labour is imminent. I had bh regularly with JJ from 32 weeks and still went overdue by 12 days...... I think the problem is no one really knows what or when labour will be triggered.


----------



## misslissa

Jellycat said:


> Misslissa - I think they are all positive signs but necessarily meaning labour is imminent. I had bh regularly with JJ from 32 weeks and still went overdue by 12 days...... I think the problem is no one really knows what or when labour will be triggered.

Yeah that's what I thought, I'm not feeling that impatient other than I just don't want to be induced that's all. 

Terrible nights sleep last night, period pains all night.


----------



## MumMumMum

I've been getting some pains in my back and bump. Not timed them yet but they are enough to stop me from what i'm doing.

Hoping this is something starting! Midwife will be here in 3 hrs or so so i'll find out if anything has progressed since thurs.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hi everyone! My baby was born yesterday afternoon, we had an awful delivery and baby got stuck and stopped breathing, she needed resuscitating and is in the NICU. She is such a strong baby and fought her breathing tubes a few hours after birth and can now breathe alone. As for me I feel like someone's beaten me up lol I have a 3rd degree tear due to her getting stuck and how they had to get her out of me so fast but thank god my little one is doing well, we won't be able to take her home for a few days at least. 
Her name is Muneera, it means shining in Arabic, born 16/6 at 12.30 weighing 4.1kgs. I will write a proper birth story when I have a bit of energy!


----------



## Kendi

Hi Ladies, been missing in action, last i reported that the show came on the 6th June which was 4 days past my due date. 12 hours later on the 7th June 2013, our baby boy Nathaniel was born:)...big boy at 3.88 Kg's......wow, I cant believe how much I love him!

He is doing amazing, we struggling with gas but hoping we can have that in check..hubby is on paternity leave so thats helping lots:)

All the best to the waiting moms!


----------



## Kendi

MumMumMum said:


> I've been getting some pains in my back and bump. Not timed them yet but they are enough to stop me from what i'm doing.
> 
> Hoping this is something starting! Midwife will be here in 3 hrs or so so i'll find out if anything has progressed since thurs.

All the best mummummum


----------



## NDH

Congrats jade and Kendi. Jade that must have been a frightening experience but I'm so pleased she's doing well in nicu. Hope you get to bring her home soon.


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats to Jade and Kendi!

Getting my third sweep this morning. I hope this one will get me into labor, I'm really fed up.


----------



## greenlady

Congrats ladies! Welcome all the new babies! 

Danielle, sending labour vibes! I hope the sweep works x

Mummumum hope it's the start for you!


----------



## Jellycat

Jade / kendo glad all is OK and congratulations. 

Mumumumum Danielle good luck on your sweeps got mine in couple of hours and been getting tightening all morning so hoping things have progressed. Mummum your back aches sound very promising


----------



## danielle1984

Jellycat & MumMumMum - hope sweeps works for you both!!

MumMumMum - back ache? argh!! Those are so annoying! I had them for almost a week now and the very few contractions I had, I only feel them in the back and hips. How is baby's position? My doctor told me he is sunny side up, which explains the back pain : (


----------



## Groovychick

Term today, come on little one! :D


----------



## MumMumMum

xxyjadexx said:


> Hi everyone! My baby was born yesterday afternoon, we had an awful delivery and baby got stuck and stopped breathing, she needed resuscitating and is in the NICU. She is such a strong baby and fought her breathing tubes a few hours after birth and can now breathe alone. As for me I feel like someone's beaten me up lol I have a 3rd degree tear due to her getting stuck and how they had to get her out of me so fast but thank god my little one is doing well, we won't be able to take her home for a few days at least.
> Her name is Muneera, it means shining in Arabic, born 16/6 at 12.30 weighing 4.1kgs. I will write a proper birth story when I have a bit of energy!

Congrats! Hope you both recover quickly and get home soon.



Kendi said:


> Hi Ladies, been missing in action, last i reported that the show came on the 6th June which was 4 days past my due date. 12 hours later on the 7th June 2013, our baby boy Nathaniel was born:)...big boy at 3.88 Kg's......wow, I cant believe how much I love him!
> 
> He is doing amazing, we struggling with gas but hoping we can have that in check..hubby is on paternity leave so thats helping lots:)
> 
> All the best to the waiting moms!

Congrats! Hope he settles soon.


Some good news for me. Now 3cm. MW said she'd done a 'real good strech and sweep" & great progress since last week. Baby now 2/5 engaged and she thinks better than 50/50 chance of labour in next 48 hours. I hope so!

Hospital are going to call with an induction date as a back up.


----------



## MumMumMum

How did the other sweeps go?

I'm now getting what I think are contractions every 7 mins. Going to start timing on my app to see how long they last. Been having them randomly all day but this is starting to be a pattern and quite high on my pain threshold!


----------



## danielle1984

MumMumMum said:


> How did the other sweeps go?
> 
> I'm now getting what I think are contractions every 7 mins. Going to start timing on my app to see how long they last. Been having them randomly all day but this is starting to be a pattern and quite high on my pain threshold!

I only got my sweep three hours ago and so far no difference. My hips are quite in pain, I feel like they are about to give up on me :dohh: No contractions at all, but lower back pain is still there. 
I'm almost at 4cm, doctor thinks I just need my water to break and it will be quite fast. 

Lucky MumMumMum that you are getting induction book. Doctor made a request for mine on Friday but they call you on the same day to let you know when you get your induction done!! :growlmad: I hate last minute thing, I need to be mentally prepared! lol Plus if they are too busy with inductions and labor, they will only pick a few induction to be done and the rest gets it done the next day :dohh: argh so frustrating!! I hope I'm the only request for Friday :blush:


----------



## MumMumMum

Danielle - hospital didn't actually call me with a date yet. Hope you get yours for friday.

Have rung l&d in 2.5hrs they've gone from every 7 mins to every 3-4. They told me to give it an hour, have a warm bath and paracetamol and see if they stop/get closer together. That was 30 mins ago and they've gone from 4-6 mins to 3-4 in that time.

Following their request but as we are 30 mins away from the hospital dh has taken dd1 to my mum's for the night in case we have to move her from bed soonish.

Hpe this is it!


----------



## danielle1984

MumMumMum said:


> Danielle - hospital didn't actually call me with a date yet. Hope you get yours for friday.
> 
> Have rung l&d in 2.5hrs they've gone from every 7 mins to every 3-4. They told me to give it an hour, have a warm bath and paracetamol and see if they stop/get closer together. That was 30 mins ago and they've gone from 4-6 mins to 3-4 in that time.
> 
> Following their request but as we are 30 mins away from the hospital dh has taken dd1 to my mum's for the night in case we have to move her from bed soonish.
> 
> Hpe this is it!

By the sound of it you won't need to wait for that phone call. I would definitely go if I were you.


----------



## Jellycat

Mummummum that sounds excellent, good luck.

After my sweep I was contracting every 2-4 minutes took paracetamol and shower and they have slowed down to 4-6 minutes but bouncing on my ball to keep them coming. Haven't phoned l&d yet as I've had so many false starts haven't put my tens machine on yet either until then I'm going to postpone ringing. Our hospital is 40 minutes away.

Danielle are you doing anything to try and bring on the contractions after your sweep, walking (marching), bouncing, sex etc?


----------



## Carly.C

Ooh this is exciting, I predict some birth announcements by the time I get up tomorrow morning! Good luck ladies x


----------



## danielle1984

Jellycat said:


> Mummummum that sounds excellent, good luck.
> 
> After my sweep I was contracting every 2-4 minutes took paracetamol and shower and they have slowed down to 4-6 minutes but bouncing on my ball to keep them coming. Haven't phoned l&d yet as I've had so many false starts haven't put my tens machine on yet either until then I'm going to postpone ringing. Our hospital is 40 minutes away.
> 
> Danielle are you doing anything to try and bring on the contractions after your sweep, walking (marching), bouncing, sex etc?

Yes! After each sweep I went for a walk. I've also went bouncing twice this morning too. But no contractions. I just had a nice bath and nap but nothing. :cry:


----------



## autigers55

My baby boy was born today(6/17). He was 6lbs 13oz and 20 1/4 inches long.


----------



## Jellycat

autigers55 said:


> My baby boy was born today(6/17). He was 6lbs 13oz and 20 1/4 inches long.

Congratulations - any name yet for your little man?


----------



## Medzi

autigers55 said:


> My baby boy was born today(6/17). He was 6lbs 13oz and 20 1/4 inches long.

Congratulations!!


----------



## Medzi

Kendi said:


> Hi Ladies, been missing in action, last i reported that the show came on the 6th June which was 4 days past my due date. 12 hours later on the 7th June 2013, our baby boy Nathaniel was born:)...big boy at 3.88 Kg's......wow, I cant believe how much I love him!
> 
> He is doing amazing, we struggling with gas but hoping we can have that in check..hubby is on paternity leave so thats helping lots:)
> 
> All the best to the waiting moms!

Yay! Another Nathaniel :) Great name! Now I see what they have in common! Congrats!


----------



## autigers55

His name is Logan.


----------



## greenlady

Mummumum and jellycat good luck!! Hope it all goes smoothly for you!

Danielle how frustrating not to have any signs from your sweep! And I can understand the annoyance of not having a definite Induction day. Lets hope that naught boy shows up soon so you dont need it!


----------



## MumMumMum

Quick update. Amelia Hope arrived this morning at 5.04 weighing 8lbs.

Much less complicated arrival than her sister but we will have to stay im because of miconium.

She's fed twice already so hoping for good results!


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations mummummum - hope you both to get home soon

Afm - after contractions 2-3mins for couple of hours, then 4-5 after all day tightenings evening full on , by 11pm Completly slowed down so went to bed hoping they start up again today but not going to hold to Much on this as don't want to get disappointed.


----------



## greenlady

Woohoo congrats mumummum!!

Jelly :( hope it picks up again today. Dont give up hope!


----------



## Jellycat

I hope so too Greenlady don't think I could go days on end stop start or nothing more. Can't believe how it's so different to last time with jj. Greenlady loving your new avatar by the way


----------



## CottlestonPie

MumMumMum said:


> Quick update. Amelia Hope arrived this morning at 5.04 weighing 8lbs.
> 
> Much less complicated arrival than her sister but we will have to stay im because of miconium.
> 
> She's fed twice already so hoping for good results!

Yaaay! This is the update I logged on for this morning! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jelly, sending oodles of labour dust your way hun... Come oooon baby!


----------



## misslissa

Lots of babies everywhere! 

I'm not desperate for my lo to get here, still fairly comfortable most the time etc and nice to chill out a bit but I really don't want to go over and go through sweeps and induction. 

So my fingers are crossed for him to arrive in the next week or so.


----------



## tartlet

Hi ladies, congrats to all the new mommies! Just wanted to update you all on my front, I have a c section planned for Thursday. My cervix is not favorable for a VBAC induction and I'm in so much pain I can't fathom possibly being pregnant for another 3 weeks and then possibly another emergency c section, so my doc and I talked it over and decided planned was best for me. Going to spend today and tomorrow finishing getting my house ready for baby and visitors and trying to rest in between. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Jadey121

Congratulations to all the new arrivals! 

Jack is 12 days old and hes settled in really well. Hes such a good baby! He had his first photo session yesterday and slept through the whole thing lol. Though id show him off as i love them so much :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130617_183045.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20130618_130036.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jellycat

Tartlet - good luck for Thursday, hope it goes well. Must be nice to know the date!

Jadey - gorgeous pics, so cute

Consultant this afternoon hoping we find out when I will be induced as they said it will be at 41wks...... Still hope to go on my own though


----------



## danielle1984

Mum - congrats on baby's arrival

Jellycat - hope you get a date for your induction. Lets hope we both go into labor without it tho.

Nothing new on my end. After 4 walks, bouncing on ball and going up & down the stairs, still no contractions and no baby. I still have 24 hours to see if third sweep work I guess. But doubtful.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jadey those pics are adoooorable! I couldn't get the twins to look posed like that. What's the secret?!


----------



## Medzi

Congrats mum!!

Danielle Im sorry there is no progress! I'm thinking of you lots!


----------



## Jadey121

CottlestonPie said:


> Jadey those pics are adoooorable! I couldn't get the twins to look posed like that. What's the secret?!

I was amazed that he slept through the whole thing! They had hot fan heaters on the set so it was warm that i think it made him extra sleepy . The women there were amazing handling him to get him into the poses though as he didnt make a sound! They are obviously very good with little babies! X


----------



## Jellycat

Danielle I hope we beat our induction dates too - mine is now booked for Monday and really not keen. They will only give me two hours from breaking my waters for contractions to start which just seems mad to me:-( my urine has had to be sent off to wee tested too as have white blood cells and protein hear back in 2 days. Dh and I have found the only thing we did different Sunday was have sex so going to give that actry again tonight in the hope it starts something as gain in the morning


----------



## Kellya009

I'm so torn between having sex to induce or to just wait it out. Every time we have sex I get bad contractions but it ends up stopping. I don't want contractions if they're not going to be the real deal, they suck!!


----------



## Jellycat

Kellya009 said:


> I'm so torn between having sex to induce or to just wait it out. Every time we have sex I get bad contractions but it ends up stopping. I don't want contractions if they're not going to be the real deal, they suck!!

Even if it doesn't put you in labour in a strong believer that any pain puts you closer to having baby in six days I went from an unfavourable cervix to a more favourable one and sure what I went through yesterday wasn't wasted effort. I'll find out Friday at my next sweep if anything has progressed


----------



## Groovychick

Kellya009 said:


> I'm so torn between having sex to induce or to just wait it out. Every time we have sex I get bad contractions but it ends up stopping. I don't want contractions if they're not going to be the real deal, they suck!!

I'm the same! Part of me is really impatient but the other part just says let it happen naturally! :blush:


----------



## bunni84

Hi guys

Thought would update the group.
Had my baby boy Mohid on the 16th at 10.27am weighing 7lbs exactly and i was 39 weeks and 3 days... (lovely fathers day gift)
Had intense back labour pains as baby was back to back. Had to have emergency c section after 5hr labour due to baby being distressed. Back home now and hes settled in well. Sleeps loads!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Bunni that's great news ! Yay for sleeping baby


----------



## MumMumMum

Congrats bunni!

After being in labour all night monday I really needed some sleep. Amelia had other ideas and (having been fine all day) cried for four hours as soon as we went to bed. She did not loke being put down at all!

Hoping to get in More of a routine with her today and have a better night.


----------



## yoshy

Jellycat said:


> Yoshy congrats - let me know name date and weight and will update front screen. Hope the csection was ok

Name will be revealed tomorrow at his circumcision :)
His birth date was Thursday, June 13th, 6:39am and weight was 2.845kg.


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats bunni


----------



## Jellycat

How you doing danielle? No change for me today


----------



## Kellya009

I really wanted to go into labour last night so I didn't have to clean my kitchen/do the dishes this morning. Lol! No such luck!


----------



## Kendi

MumMumMum said:


> Quick update. Amelia Hope arrived this morning at 5.04 weighing 8lbs.
> 
> Much less complicated arrival than her sister but we will have to stay im because of miconium.
> 
> She's fed twice already so hoping for good results!

awesome news! congratulations!


----------



## danielle1984

Jellycat said:


> How you doing danielle? No change for me today

None. Hope I get my induction on Friday. 
Every night I hope my water breaks, but no it doesn't.


----------



## danielle1984

Kellya009 said:


> I really wanted to go into labour last night so I didn't have to clean my kitchen/do the dishes this morning. Lol! No such luck!

lol! Cleaning might just be what you need to keep you busy and get you into labor. You never know. Mmmm maybe I'll wash the floors on all fours today.


----------



## rowleypolie

How are all the mommas doing?

Are we going to continue on this thread with baby stuff?

Anyone's LO have jaundice? Ewww this time I thought I might cry because the nurse was awful. My doc asked me to come in and have levels checked, but he wasn't in that day do I saw another doc in his office and the nurse warns me before she starts that all her jaundice tests have been awful. She warms baby's foot and pricks to start filling a vial. She says not to calm baby down because a screaming baby will drip faster. 20 minutes into it she gets another nurse who pricks baby again. Total it took 40 minutes. Baby is bruised, I am crying, and then she calls and says level is 13.9 so we have to come do the test again... 

I decided not to go back in, fed LO an ounce and a half of formula (she's bf, but formula can help clear up the jaundice), and we sat in the sun 3 times about 10 minutes each time. Went in yesterday for her check up and my doc said she looked great. So glad we didn't have to do another test


----------



## Jellycat

Rowley - I was thinking as there's not many in the thread we will wait till everyone has their babies before setting up a parenting thread - then everyone can still chat together . JJ had jaundice for a good week and its fairly common never needed a blood sample poor baby that sounds awful your think they would have a better way to collect a sample. Glad she is looking better now


----------



## Kellya009

I'm so depressed :(. Pregnancy has been awful to me but I've never felt as bad as I do being overdue by 5 days.


----------



## danielle1984

Kellya009 said:


> I'm so depressed :(. Pregnancy has been awful to me but I've never felt as bad as I do being overdue by 5 days.

Counting the days Kelly! You don't have long to wait, I'm also here with you :hugs: We can do this and we'll have our LO very soon. :happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

danielle1984 said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so depressed :(. Pregnancy has been awful to me but I've never felt as bad as I do being overdue by 5 days.
> 
> Counting the days Kelly! You don't have long to wait, I'm also here with you :hugs: We can do this and we'll have our LO very soon. :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm just annoyed with the text and calls I've had asking me if I've had the baby yet or fishing for information ...... Had this last time with JJ too. I haven't responded to the text messages.

Feel really uncomfortable this evening


----------



## danielle1984

Jellycat said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so depressed :(. Pregnancy has been awful to me but I've never felt as bad as I do being overdue by 5 days.
> 
> Counting the days Kelly! You don't have long to wait, I'm also here with you :hugs: We can do this and we'll have our LO very soon. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just annoyed with the text and calls I've had asking me if I've had the baby yet or fishing for information ...... Had this last time with JJ too. I haven't responded to the text messages.
> 
> Feel really uncomfortable this eveningClick to expand...

Yea, I'm getting those too :dohh: so annoying


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks Danielle. Honestly how you stay so positive is beyond me. I'm praying for strength everyday but I end up having a breakdown at some point. Even just the "how are you doing" texts from my family who know there's no labour send me off the edge. I spent the whole afternoon in bed today. Sigh.


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations on all the babies!!! 

:hugs: and labour dust to all those over due


----------



## Jellycat

Had another false alarm last night it's beyond frustrating now. Was greeting the odd episode early evening then all of a sudden they became stronger and closer together lasting a minute and coming every 2-3 minutes max. Had 3 massive toilet clear outs. Rang l&d who said paracetamol and bath - rang our childcare to give her the heads up too as at this point didn't think I'd last half an hour .
Took paracetamol and had a hot shower (I don't like baths) and by the time I finished they had started to calm down again to every 10 minutes and not as strong. By one this morning we knew it wasn't coming back and went to bed. I never had them so close together and ramped up and this painful with JJ it's so frustrating. They were obviously doing something as lost more of my plug last night.


----------



## misslissa

Ok I wasn't bothered about getting baby out but now I'm over the 39 weeks I'm a bit more keen. 

I don't want to have sweeps or be induced so I really want baby to come in the next few days. 

Has anyone/everyone noticed how much more tired they are in the last couple of weeks? I've gone from feeling pretty normal to needing a good two hour sleep every day.

My bump feels heavier, I can't stop weeing, lots of pressure, period pains, BH etc but no 'show'. 

Come on baby, I'm a bit bored if waiting, just want to crack on with post baby life now!


----------



## Kellya009

Jellycat said:


> Had another false alarm last night it's beyond frustrating now. Was greeting the odd episode early evening then all of a sudden they became stronger and closer together lasting a minute and coming every 2-3 minutes max. Had 3 massive toilet clear outs. Rang l&d who said paracetamol and bath - rang our childcare to give her the heads up too as at this point didn't think I'd last half an hour .
> Took paracetamol and had a hot shower (I don't like baths) and by the time I finished they had started to calm down again to every 10 minutes and not as strong. By one this morning we knew it wasn't coming back and went to bed. I never had them so close together and ramped up and this painful with JJ it's so frustrating. They were obviously doing something as lost more of my plug last night.

More contractions for me last night too, once an hour only though. But then this morning I had another bloody show, like massive and lots of red and pink! Had that on Sunday night after contractions as well!! How many freakin bloody shows can one have!?! My cervix better be at like a 7 by the time I get to the hospital lol! 40+6 today :(


----------



## Medzi

Ladies so many of you are so close and going to be holding your LOs soon! So excited fir more announcements!!


----------



## Jellycat

Kellya009 said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Had another false alarm last night it's beyond frustrating now. Was greeting the odd episode early evening then all of a sudden they became stronger and closer together lasting a minute and coming every 2-3 minutes max. Had 3 massive toilet clear outs. Rang l&d who said paracetamol and bath - rang our childcare to give her the heads up too as at this point didn't think I'd last half an hour .
> Took paracetamol and had a hot shower (I don't like baths) and by the time I finished they had started to calm down again to every 10 minutes and not as strong. By one this morning we knew it wasn't coming back and went to bed. I never had them so close together and ramped up and this painful with JJ it's so frustrating. They were obviously doing something as lost more of my plug last night.
> 
> More contractions for me last night too, once an hour only though. But then this morning I had another bloody show, like massive and lots of red and pink! Had that on Sunday night after contractions as well!! How many freakin bloody shows can one have!?! My cervix better be at like a 7 by the time I get to the hospital lol! 40+6 today :(Click to expand...

I haven't had a bloody show yet only what I think is my mucous plug - thick jelly clumps about the size of 2 £1 coins been like that for good few days now. With JJ never saw my bloody show think it must of happened whilst at the hospital


----------



## Groovychick

misslissa said:


> Has anyone/everyone noticed how much more tired they are in the last couple of weeks? I've gone from feeling pretty normal to needing a good two hour sleep every day.
> 
> My bump feels heavier, I can't stop weeing, lots of pressure, period pains, BH etc but no 'show'.
> 
> Come on baby, I'm a bit bored if waiting, just want to crack on with post baby life now!

I can definitely empathise with how you are feeling. :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

Jellycat said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Had another false alarm last night it's beyond frustrating now. Was greeting the odd episode early evening then all of a sudden they became stronger and closer together lasting a minute and coming every 2-3 minutes max. Had 3 massive toilet clear outs. Rang l&d who said paracetamol and bath - rang our childcare to give her the heads up too as at this point didn't think I'd last half an hour .
> Took paracetamol and had a hot shower (I don't like baths) and by the time I finished they had started to calm down again to every 10 minutes and not as strong. By one this morning we knew it wasn't coming back and went to bed. I never had them so close together and ramped up and this painful with JJ it's so frustrating. They were obviously doing something as lost more of my plug last night.
> 
> More contractions for me last night too, once an hour only though. But then this morning I had another bloody show, like massive and lots of red and pink! Had that on Sunday night after contractions as well!! How many freakin bloody shows can one have!?! My cervix better be at like a 7 by the time I get to the hospital lol! 40+6 today :(Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had a bloody show yet only what I think is my mucous plug - thick jelly clumps about the size of 2 £1 coins been like that for good few days now. With JJ never saw my bloody show think it must of happened whilst at the hospitalClick to expand...

Same as you Jellycat, I had no bloody show but lots of mucus plug. I probably only have one day left of waiting :happydance: Hopefully they call me tomorrow for my induction. I hate having to wait for them to call to say "Ok, it's your turn. Come on in!" argh. I need to be prepared! I need a few hours notice! Luckily, Hubby is staying home just in case.


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Danielle really hope it works out for you and you go into labour tonight.


----------



## danielle1984

Jellycat said:


> Oh Danielle really hope it works out for you and you go into labour tonight.

Oh I hope so too!! But I've been wishing for it every night this week and woke still pregnant. I'm going to try not too think too much about it today because I'll be even more disappointed tomorrow. At least I know I might have my LO tomorrow in my arms!


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for you hun. :) :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Thinking of you Danielle!!!! :hug:


----------



## Jellycat

Medzi said:


> Thinking of you Danielle!!!! :hug:

Her waters broke this morning on her way to her induction :happydance:


I've had bad upset tummy since late last night and losing more mucous. Really hoping for a good sweep this morning


----------



## greenlady

Jellycat said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you Danielle!!!! :hug:
> 
> Her waters broke this morning on her way to her induction :happydance:
> 
> 
> I've had bad upset tummy since late last night and losing more mucous. Really hoping for a good sweep this morningClick to expand...

Great news Danielle!!!

Jelly hope the sweep goes well, might be your day today as well!


----------



## misslissa

In the uk when is it they give you your first sweep? Is it 41 weeks?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Woop Danielle!
Good luck Jelly! :D


----------



## yoshy

yoshy said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Yoshy congrats - let me know name date and weight and will update front screen. Hope the csection was ok
> 
> Name will be revealed tomorrow at his circumcision :)
> His birth date was Thursday, June 13th, 6:39am and weight was 2.845kg.Click to expand...

Oops, forgot to post yesterday! His name is Yishai Aryeh (Jesse as a nickname) :)


----------



## Jellycat

misslissa said:


> In the uk when is it they give you your first sweep? Is it 41 weeks?

If its a normal pregnancy it's offered at 41+ weeks but this might just be my area ?


----------



## Jellycat

Not holding much hope on my sweep it was a trainee midwife doing it and wasn't uncomfortable in the slightest either my cervix has moved down more or the sweep wasn't done fully ? Either way I'm just going to wait but not get my hopes up


----------



## MumMumMum

Hope the sweep works for you!

Feeding isn't going well here. I'm torn between carrying on bf and switching to ff. I think what bothers me most is what people will think of me. But I do feel ff would be better for us as a family. Has anyone else felt this way?

It is so painful and takes so long. She's not settled after and isn't sleeping at all really at night. I'm lucky to get a couple of hours. I haven't had time with dd1 & i'm so tired I take it out on dh. I don't enjoy feeding dd2 and I can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## yoshy

MumMumMum said:


> Hope the sweep works for you!
> 
> Feeding isn't going well here. I'm torn between carrying on bf and switching to ff. I think what bothers me most is what people will think of me. But I do feel ff would be better for us as a family. Has anyone else felt this way?
> 
> It is so painful and takes so long. She's not settled after and isn't sleeping at all really at night. I'm lucky to get a couple of hours. I haven't had time with dd1 & i'm so tired I take it out on dh. I don't enjoy feeding dd2 and I can't wait for it to be over.

I'm having trouble with night time, but it's more on my part than on Jesse's. He feeds great and falls deep asleep afterwards, but I have trouble sleeping cuz while his noises are adorable, they're also VERY loud. No one mentions that part, do they.

If you think that FF is the right thing for you then it's the right thing for you. 
What other people think should NOT be a factor here. It's not an easy decision, but ultimately, you need to do what's best for you, both your kids, and your own sanity.


----------



## Medzi

MumMumMum said:


> Hope the sweep works for you!
> 
> Feeding isn't going well here. I'm torn between carrying on bf and switching to ff. I think what bothers me most is what people will think of me. But I do feel ff would be better for us as a family. Has anyone else felt this way?
> 
> It is so painful and takes so long. She's not settled after and isn't sleeping at all really at night. I'm lucky to get a couple of hours. I haven't had time with dd1 & i'm so tired I take it out on dh. I don't enjoy feeding dd2 and I can't wait for it to be over.

I have been unable to BF. I've been hand expressing and pumping because I feel so sad and guilty about it. In a week I've collected only half an ounce. People who know me tell me its ok, but I still feel bad, bc I feel like my body let me down. I was at the mall and gave him a bottle and got some pretty judgmental looks :( But Nate is doing well on formula and it has given DH an opportunity to also feed and bond with him that way while I go to bed early. Certainly more convenient, but also more expensive. So I am happy about those parts. Just hard to accept that I cant produce enough.

You have to do what is best for you and your family! There is nothing wrong with deciding to FF :)


----------



## Medzi

Good luck Jelly!!


----------



## Kellya009

Happy 41 weeks to me. This is effing ********.


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Kelly :hugs: I'm right behind you 

Sweep was waste of time the trainee midwife did it and I hardly felt anything whether because cervix was easier to get to or something I don't know ..... Not feeling hopeful anything will start. Still going to the hosital Monday to be assessed but hoping they will leave me a couple more days before inducing will have to wait and see


----------



## Jellycat

Sorry just realised I'd already updated about sweep ..... Can I blame baby brain?


----------



## danielle1984

Miguel was born June 21st (first day of summer) at 11:59am (7lbs 2oz).
My water broke at midnight...had to push for 2hrs, it was terrible. Little one is adorable!! I'm so in love!!


----------



## rowleypolie

Congrats Danielle! 

On bfing, I promise it does get better, but if you really aren't enjoying it and baby doesn't settle well supplementing is a great idea. I gave LO 2 bottles so far about an ounce each time on days 3/4 because my milk wasn't in well and she was Hungry! I honestly love bfing and it's funny because in my family and my community most people bottle feed, so I am looked at like that hippie girl who still thinks its cool to nurse in public, lol. 

Either way I think it's awful when people judge you for your decisions as a mother. You should do what's best for you and your family and not worry about all the on lookers telling you it's wrong. My LO sleeps on her side *gasp* she is way more comfortable and sleeps for a long time. I am next to her most the time and I can hear her breathe, so I am comfortable with it. I lay her on her back in the bassinet, but in my bed she's a side sleeper


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :) :flower: 

Still waiting myself. :( Got a sweep scheduled on Monday but really hoping and praying that little man makes an appearance before then. *Fingers crossed*. :)


----------



## misslissa

I had sex today for the first time in months - it was a bit odd! I've been so off sex in this pregnancy!

I just want to get baby out now so I'm going to keep trying it! 

Can't wait to have a normal sex life again on the future, it did feel a bit odd! 

Anyone else had luck using the sex method??


----------



## Jellycat

Rowley UK m really hoping to be able to breastfeed with this baby I struggled with supply so much with JJ but hospital were making me supplement every feed with 3oz of formula! No wonder I was into a losing battle, I've read up on bf now and asked a lot more questions this time so feeling more confident...... However if it doesn't work out at least I know I tried, still makes you feel guilty initially regardless

Groovychick - how many days are you now? Is this your first sweep, good luck

Misslissa - we had sex quite abit near the end with JJ and still went 12 days overdue. This time we have had sex a little more frequently recently but not sure if its fine anything or not, its what my consultant recommended

Danielle - Big congratulations I'm so happy for you after all your waiting and worry about induction, I hope I manage to beat induction day too. :happy dance:


----------



## Carly.C

misslissa said:


> I had sex today for the first time in months - it was a bit odd! I've been so off sex in this pregnancy!
> 
> I just want to get baby out now so I'm going to keep trying it!
> 
> Can't wait to have a normal sex life again on the future, it did feel a bit odd!
> 
> Anyone else had luck using the sex method??

The night before I went into labour with Macie, I BEGGED DH for sex but he refused as his parents were away on holiday and he didn't want the baby to come whilst they were away. As it happened, my waters broke at 01.45 the next morning and if we had DTD I would have sworn that sex brought on labour, it goes to prove that the baby will come when he/she is ready no matter what you do. Having said that, it could have been the pineapple I had the day before :haha:


----------



## MumMumMum

Re: DTD we did do this between sweeps and there was a difference in the dialation but that might have happened anyway.

I made a big decision with dh tonight to switch to ff. It's better for us as a family. Dd2 has already benefited from 6 days of colostrum and bm that dd1 couldn't get. Now I can start to enjoy my baby and our complete family. I"ve still got the breast is best message in the back of my mind but i'm hoping it will pass as I see a change in both my girls.


----------



## CottlestonPie

When DH and I last dtd at 36 weeks, I got an hour of contractions, shaking, sweats and sickness which resulted in twin 1 flipping from Breech to head down but then the labour stuff fizzled out. That was the last false alarm I had before my c section. 

MumMumMum, as hard as the decision was, it sounds like you're doing what's best for your situation and your family. I didn't even attempt bfing this time around so well done for giving it a shot.


----------



## misslissa

Well I may dtd a few more times depending on how we both feel but in the back of my mind I just think babies come either when they are ready or when they are forced to medically. I'm not sure there is really anything you can do to make it happen is there.

I can imagine the feeling of being upset if bf doesn't work out, I have my heart set on it as it is best but if I can't I can't. Will have to cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## MumMumMum

CottlestonPie said:


> MumMumMum, as hard as the decision was, it sounds like you're doing what's best for your situation and your family. I didn't even attempt bfing this time around so well done for giving it a shot.

Thank you. I felt like I had to choose which daughter to do the best thing for. The best for one wasn't the best for the other. By FF I can give each of them quality time. If I was BF that would be all my time with DD2 as I would have to spend the rest with DD1.

At the end of the day I haven't been able to enjoy her first week through guilt. I was determind not to do that again so I just want to focus on enjoying my girls. They're only this age once and I don't want to waste any more of that time crying and tearing myself up about just one element of care for one of them.


----------



## Groovychick

Our gorgeous son Joshua entered this world on June 22nd 2013 weighing 9lb 4oz, a big boy! :)


----------



## 28329

Good weight! Congratulations.


----------



## CottlestonPie

congratulations!

wondering if no news is good news for jelly?


----------



## Parabellum

Hey all, isabel arrived on the 11th june.


----------



## Kellya009

misslissa said:


> I had sex today for the first time in months - it was a bit odd! I've been so off sex in this pregnancy!
> 
> I just want to get baby out now so I'm going to keep trying it!
> 
> Can't wait to have a normal sex life again on the future, it did feel a bit odd!
> 
> Anyone else had luck using the sex method??

We had sex like every night or every other night for the last 3 weeks of our pregnancy. It did help me dilate but never brought on labour... I ended up being induced! Good luck to you though!


----------



## yoshy

Groovychick said:


> Our gorgeous son Joshua entered this world on June 22nd 2013 weighing 9lb 4oz, a big boy! :)

Yay!! Congratulations Groovy!! :D





CottlestonPie said:


> congratulations!
> 
> wondering if no news is good news for jelly?

It is! She posted on FB that she gave birth last night :) (June 24th at 8pm, I think).


----------



## Kellya009

Yes Jelly ha had her big beautiful girl!! So glad for her. 

I didn't update here yet so here it goes:

Georgia Susie Schlamp was born on June 21 at 11:46pm. Weighed 7lb13oz, after the dr broke my waters since I was a week overdue. The oxytocin they had started me on did nothing but the waters breaking got things going fast! My one complication is a 2nd degree tear but I think it's healing nicely. 

I can understand wanting to give up on BFing, but my milk isn't even in yet so I'll wait and see. Formula just fills her up so nicely and zones her out, to do the same with colostrum/early transition milk takes like 50 mins of feeding! Then a half hour after to change her diaper and settle her, and then repeat again in an hour pretty much!! So much work. Hopefully milk will need a little less than 50 mins and leave her less fussy so she'll settle quicker. Hopefully milk is here today!!


----------



## MumMumMum

Last night I got to put dd1 to bed. She hugged me and said "best friend". Made me cry and realise just how important it is to maintain our bond.

Now I'm sat cuddling dd2 while she sleeps peacefully on me.

Love and quality time is more important than where the milk comes from. I already feel closer to dd2 and so much happier with how we are working as a family.

Just a mw and health visitor to deal with now!


----------



## yoshy

MumMumMum that's great to hear things are going better!


----------



## Xxenssial

Got the call today - we are all go on Saturday. The nerves are now setting in lol.


----------



## misslissa

Back from 40wk midwife app, baby is 3/5ths engaged so not much different to two weeks ago. 

Booked in for sweep next Wednesday but not 100% decided if I want it yet. 

Overall feel a bit crap, don't know why really. Think I hoped they were going to say "1/5th engaged, any minute now he'll be out! Yes the period pains and backache are are definite sign"

My wishful thinking hey!


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed your little one engages soon! :)


----------



## misslissa

Midwife said not to read into it really as he may not move now until I'm in full labour which is really normal. 

Had a very hot curry tonight, I'm not really a believer in things that bring on labour but OH thought it would be fun to try it! I can't imagine it helping...


----------



## misslissa

I've had a really lazy morning and feel a bit guilty about it, yesterday I was shattered after not sleeping so after actually having a good sleep last night I turned my phone off and stayed in bed till 11.30am! I'm now on the sofa in pjs watching tv and have no intention of doing much. 

I don't want to encourage myself to stay overdue by being lazy, do you think I might be? I've not bounced on my ball, not cleaned, not been for a walk etc. 

Anyone else having some lazy days prior to labour starting? I feel like I need to rest up and reserve some energy. 

I have been active all through pregnancy, prob more than I was pre pregnancy!


----------



## MumMumMum

misslissa said:


> I've had a really lazy morning and feel a bit guilty about it, yesterday I was shattered after not sleeping so after actually having a good sleep last night I turned my phone off and stayed in bed till 11.30am! I'm now on the sofa in pjs watching tv and have no intention of doing much.
> 
> I don't want to encourage myself to stay overdue by being lazy, do you think I might be? I've not bounced on my ball, not cleaned, not been for a walk etc.
> 
> Anyone else having some lazy days prior to labour starting? I feel like I need to rest up and reserve some energy.
> 
> I have been active all through pregnancy, prob more than I was pre pregnancy!

I say rest! Baby will come when they are ready. I'd love some lazy time right now!


----------



## misslissa

Just had a bout of diarreah, wonder if it might be a sign of labour coming??

Is this a good indication do you think??


----------



## Medzi

misslissa said:


> Just had a bout of diarreah, wonder if it might be a sign of labour coming??
> 
> Is this a good indication do you think??

I've heard it can be! 

Almost July, ladies - c'mon June babies :)


----------



## Carly.C

You can tell the end of June is coming, this thread had been quiet for a few days!


----------



## Kellya009

Yup the only time I have to get on here is midnight feedings lol! C'mon end of June babies, we're waiting for your mamas to join in on the night shift fun!!

Misslissa hope the diarrhea is a good sign :). And the laziness too... I was lazy the entire pregnancy lol.


----------



## Kellya009

Anyone have any baby blues?

What kinds of things are you sad about and if you're through it how long did it last? I know 6 weeks is normal to have the adjustment and anything longer isn't normal apparently.


----------



## misslissa

Nothing's happened overnight for me. I thought perhaps it might but nope.

This group has defo gone quiet, used to wake up to loads of posts now there is one or two.

Looks like our June babies are going to turn into July ones!


----------



## Carly.C

No baby blues here, but I've had loads of moments where I look at her with tears in my eyes cause I can't believe how much I love her and cant believe how little and defenceless she is, she's my perfect rainbow baby. Anyone else feel this too?


----------



## CottlestonPie

ive had baby blues, but more about realizing that i will never experience pregnancy again, never feel the hiccups or kicking or hear the little heartbeat... and this will be the last time i ever have newborns, and this time flies by. i cant believe the twins are a month old already.

pretty sure i might be getting AF already too which totally sucks!


----------



## Carly.C

CottlestonPie said:


> ive had baby blues, but more about realizing that i will never experience pregnancy again, never feel the hiccups or kicking or hear the little heartbeat... and this will be the last time i ever have newborns, and this time flies by. i cant believe the twins are a month old already.
> 
> pretty sure i might be getting AF already too which totally sucks!

Wow, does it come this quick? My bleeding is stop/starting but wasn't sure if it was normal. DH refuses sex with me until we know for sure I'm out of the fertile window, how long are we super fertile for?


----------



## Medzi

I have baby blues... probably more than just that. I cry sometimes for no reason, and sometimes I just look at him and feel so overwhelmed with love and worry that I will let him down. I think a lot of it is that I wanted to breastfeed so bad and planned to and haven't been able to at all. I feel so guilty about it and like he didn't get the best :( Now he has started to get a bit colicky in the evenings and I just feel so responsible. I know that is silly...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hello girls iv been off here for a while. missed yall. hope all is well. gotta catch up, in between night shift feedings i guess. lol my little angel was born on the 25th she weighed 8.6 pnds and 19 in. long... 13hr labor. i got sick at every contraction so i was miserable. had the back labor as they call it. but over all im doing ok after delivery. while at hospital i feel when getting out of shower from slippery floors so im in pain from that and the epidural and stitches. my little one is breast feeding so well. im actually ingoreged and having to express milk by hand to not get sore. til she catches up. her sugars were low when she delivered due to me being sick all day and so they made me give her 20mil of formula after each breast feeding to make sure her sugars were up in the first 24hrs. i cried but did what i was told. but now all is well and she is breast feeding like a champ. never give up.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Medzi said:


> I have baby blues... probably more than just that. I cry sometimes for no reason, and sometimes I just look at him and feel so overwhelmed with love and worry that I will let him down. I think a lot of it is that I wanted to breastfeed so bad and planned to and haven't been able to at all. I feel so guilty about it and like he didn't get the best :( Now he has started to get a bit colicky in the evenings and I just feel so responsible. I know that is silly...

if u want to breast feed try, even if it is later than u thought the milk will come in even if nothing comes out keep trying and it ill come in as baby sucks each time and then u can gradually switch from formula to breast. try breast first even if it more like a pasifire at first and then give the formula. :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Congrasts April, we miss you in the Facebook group. And medzi has igt :( she gave breastfeeding an amazing attempt but no amount of drugs was going to bring her supply close to being enough.


----------



## MumMumMum

I got no grief from the mw or hv about stopping bf. I do get occasional pangs of guilt but nothing like I beat myself up last time when we had no real choice and it all went wrong from day 1.

This time I know it is the right thing to do for my other daughter and my sanity. A happy mum is what they need and my eldest daughter saw me cry way too many times after baby was born.

I had baby blues last time but once the feeding was sorted I've been ok so far. Some things hae put me in a bad mood but that's probably because of the lack of sleep!

I know this is my last baby so I am just determind to enjoy her and this time off work with both of them.


----------



## misslissa

How many ladies are still waiting for their babies to arrive?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

NDH said:


> Congrasts April, we miss you in the Facebook group. And medzi has igt :( she gave breastfeeding an amazing attempt but no amount of drugs was going to bring her supply close to being enough.

oh wow ya i left only due to be hard to keep up, i thought i just made it to were i didnt get notifications but i guess it just canceled me from the group. i didnt know that about medzi.....


----------



## Jellycat

Hi ladies , sorry been AWOL

Our yellow bundle turned pink last Monday 24th 9lb 10oz (smaller than they expected) and we didn't need the induction. Id started contracting 8 mins apart and when hot to hospital they had lost the paperwork for us to be induced so after couple of hours monitoring consultant was happy for us to postpone induction. Mw gave me my 4th sweep which ramped up my contractions to every 6mins. Didn't fancy another two car journeys do we walked around the hospital and carpark to see if things progressed. After 4hrs of walking the contractions were closer and stronger so dh and I went back to assessment unit where we were told I'm well and truly in active labour . Went to delivery suite and was able to be monitored with a clip whilst remaining active this helped me to progress quickly and after 30mins pushing, Florence was born. Total labour of 4hrs, such a change from my first experience but have to say the relationship with the mw was excellent where I felt we were all working together. The recovery is quicker this time too.

I'll update the new arrivals details this past week when I next log on.

In regards to feeding I was unable to bf with JJ and I too went through the guilt etc but once my hormones calmed down I soon realised he was happy on the bottle and we were able to bond together better. Flo is complete opposite and just started feeding on me straight away it's been tough learning curve and not sure how long I will feed for . However seeing both sides bottle and bf - I think both have their advantages and disadvantages and alot is based on the baby and other circumstances - it will not determine what makes you as a good mum or how happy your baby will be.

Baby blues - I've been emotional since Flo was born and more so past couple of days but think mine is all related to losing my dad recently which I was aware would happen. I'm just finding it do hard that he's not able to meet his new grandchild and Flo not to of known him .


----------



## s4t

Hi Everyone, Hope all is well with you all. my baby is 1 month old where did the time go? whewwwwwwww.... time to find a way how to lose this belly any Advice?


----------



## Kellya009

s4t said:


> Hi Everyone, Hope all is well with you all. my baby is 1 month old where did the time go? whewwwwwwww.... time to find a way how to lose this belly any Advice?

I'll be going for walks for exercise and I'm going to do crunched and oblique crunches on my exercise ball! If that doesn't work I'll get a personal training session to teach me something that will work!!


----------



## Jellycat

Y plan is to do lots of walking. / gym / home aerobics / slimming world diet.- is like to lose 6 stone ideally


----------



## MumMumMum

I've lost loads since dd2 was born. 6lbs to go and i'll be at my pre pregnancy weight.

BUT I need to shift another 3 stone to get to my pre mummy weight.

I'll be using the wii and dog walking to try and get there. I'll stick to smaller meal portions too.

I'm already depressed about my sagging belly from the weight loss. Need to find a way to deal with that.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jelly I'm aiming for 6 stone too. Maybe one day!
Today I started a 100 day challenge to lose at least 1.5 stone (21lb)... Mostly just healthy eating as I haven't had the all clear from my GP to start exercising post-section. 

I'm thinking.... Meal plans including snacks that are easy to prepare so I'm not tempted to grab a handful of biscuits (my weakness!)... and I'm being given a wii soon so I might get wii fit then get back to aquafit as soon as I can.


----------



## Jellycat

CottlestonPie said:


> Jelly I'm aiming for 6 stone too. Maybe one day!
> Today I started a 100 day challenge to lose at least 1.5 stone (21lb)... Mostly just healthy eating as I haven't had the all clear from my GP to start exercising post-section.
> 
> I'm thinking.... Meal plans including snacks that are easy to prepare so I'm not tempted to grab a handful of biscuits (my weakness!)... and I'm being given a wii soon so I might get wii fit then get back to aquafit as soon as I can.

I'll race you :rofl:

I'm still 14lb heavier than pre preg but the same weight as I was after JJ so
Know it can be done. I've decided to give myself a couple if weeks grace and time to start meal plans etc then I'll be on a mission to get rid of this extra weight one bit at a time.


----------



## Kellya009

Did any of the June babies become July babies yet? 

I posted about the baby blues a couple days ago because for about a week after birth when I looked at my tummy I felt so sad not to be able to feel her kicks and have her inside of me anymore!! I cried about that quite a bit. DH was so confused because I really didn't like being pregnant when I was lol, and then I was missing it!??

Plus I find packing her up to get out the door to be very stressful and cried alot about that too. 

But it's 11 days in and I'm feeling so much better. No more missing her in my tummy. I'm still getting high blood sugar readings so I hope those even out in the next few weeks hen hormones start working properly again... Praying I do not have type 2 diabetes!!


----------



## Phantom710

Kellya009 said:


> Did any of the June babies become July babies yet?
> 
> I posted about the baby blues a couple days ago because for about a week after birth when I looked at my tummy I felt so sad not to be able to feel her kicks and have her inside of me anymore!! I cried about that quite a bit. DH was so confused because I really didn't like being pregnant when I was lol, and then I was missing it!??
> 
> Plus I find packing her up to get out the door to be very stressful and cried alot about that too.
> 
> But it's 11 days in and I'm feeling so much better. No more missing her in my tummy. I'm still getting high blood sugar readings so I hope those even out in the next few weeks hen hormones start working properly again... Praying I do not have type 2 diabetes!!


hugs :)

I thinks it's pretty normal to feel that way. I know I did with my first. I remember patting my stomach out of habit and just feleing saggy skin and being so sad about it.

And they ARE so hard to get ready to leave. It's easier packing them I think when they're part of you.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Kelly I was exactly the same but I think I'm over it. Either that or I've got too much to deal with to think about it anymore! I'm already getting broody when I see proper newborns :haha: The twins are 5 weeks old now and they've really filled out and lost the scrunched up newborn look. I miss thst already.. No more for me though! I've got the looooong wait for grandchildren now haha!

Phantom, good to hear from you! How's the pregnancy going? I remember 26-27 weeks being the time I got all kinds of uncomfortableness. Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Carly.C

OMG it's just hit me all of a sudden. I miss being pregnant and reading about pregnancy related queries. Don't get me wrong, I ADORE Macie and wouldn't part with her but wow, where did that feeling come from? I also feel envious of those who have newborns, it's such an exciting time. Having said that, Macie has started to smile and is developing so quick, I love watching her grow already. Rant over, back to listening to Macie snoring!!
Hope all is going well for you phantom xx


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks phantom :). Glad to see your twin buns are cooking nicely away in there!!

Carly I know what you mean, I love Georgia sooo much just the way she is and don't want her to change at all, despite the totally unpredictable cluster feeds, and my total lack of sleep. She is so tiny and her expressions and little noises are perfection.


----------



## MumMumMum

Looks like i'm alone but i don't miss being pregnant! All I miss right now is sleep!

We don't plan on having anymore kids and I'm making a list of all the negative things to remknd me why. Then I can refer to it when i'm broody!

I don't enjoy pregnancy or labour, it's just a means to an end so I don't mind not doing them again!


----------



## 28329

I definatley don't miss pregnancy, I had such a hard time. BUT we decided that we will have 1 more. Maybe start ttc when George is a year old. Daddy George has been labled as infertile so it'll prob take a while again.

Jnr smiled yesterday, it was so gorgeous.


----------



## Jellycat

I hate to think we won't have any more children do I constantly tell dh or the midwife we could have a 'whoopsey' baby in a couple of years but realistically know we couldn't afford a third child :-(

Finally after 9 nights we got a decent nights sleep it has been do tough cluster feeding 11 hours through the night.


----------



## yoshy

So did we say we're going to start a June mums thread over in the parenting section?


----------



## Jellycat

yoshy said:


> So did we say we're going to start a June mums thread over in the parenting section?

Yeah sorry was waiting till on my laptop to set it up as I still need to update the front with people's details etc. I don't think there is anyone now who still posts waiting is there ?


----------



## yoshy

I think all the frequent posters have given birth :) (Hope I haven't missed anyone still waiting!)


----------



## misslissa

My little boy born today, long labour and absolutely exhausted. He's beautiful, scared to fall asleep in case I should be doing something!


----------



## MumMumMum

misslissa said:


> My little boy born today, long labour and absolutely exhausted. He's beautiful, scared to fall asleep in case I should be doing something!

Congrats!

My little bundle has decided to cry whenever you put her down. She won't sleep unless she's being held. At night she'll sleep next to me. Co-sleeping isn't something I wanted to do. I get worry about squashing her so don't sleep properly.


----------



## yoshy

misslissa said:


> My little boy born today, long labour and absolutely exhausted. He's beautiful, scared to fall asleep in case I should be doing something!

Congrats misslissa!! Looks like I had missed someone ;)


----------



## misslissa

Few daft questions ladies but when do you change your newborns first nappy? He's had his on since last night and I've only just thought about it!

Also do you wind much after bf??


----------



## 28329

I wind after bf but only get 1 or 2 small burps. I changed georges nappy half way through every feed when he was born. At first that was 4-6 hourly.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think I just changed my boys after they had a meconium poop. That was quite soon after they were born though.


----------



## s4t

Hello Everyone, I lowered my carbs and started swimming and walking 30 mints a day and my weight is melted off 2kg more to go. but I still have to tighten up my belly a bit. This video is awesome to tighten up! it's really working for me! all the best to you all! any healthy dite tips pleas share! much love to you all. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys7mb_PPuqA


----------



## Jellycat

misslissa said:


> My little boy born today, long labour and absolutely exhausted. He's beautiful, scared to fall asleep in case I should be doing something!

Congratulations have you got a name and weight? Hope all went well


Yoshy - right this weekend I'll update the front of this thread with all babies and create a new thread in parenting

I know we discussed a diet thread too - is it too early to start that yet?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I dunno... Worth starting to discuss meal plans, good workouts and stuff beforehand?
I was meant to start my diet/exercise stuff on Monday but figured I'll wait til my 6 week check (on Thursday next week). I need meal and snack ideas. I also need to not buy biscuits. :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

I find the only way I don't eat something naughty is don't buy it I can't ration myself when something tastes good


----------



## Kellya009

misslissa said:


> Few daft questions ladies but when do you change your newborns first nappy? He's had his on since last night and I've only just thought about it!
> 
> Also do you wind much after bf??

I change at every feeding or if I hear/smell a poo!

I should be burping her longer but she's such a bad burper. I try for 5 mins and sometimes I'll get one. She's getting better lately, a few big burps!


----------



## Jellycat

We've started to wind more and for longer as found Flo would be in alot of pain by the end of the day. Winding is definitely harder to bring some gas out when bf vs bottle as JJ used to do massive burps etc.


----------



## CottlestonPie

i think it depends on the baby too... dylan is an expert burper but eddie never brings up his gas and ends up being sick because of it, poor thing. he's on staydown/comfort milk now to see if it helps.


----------



## msp_teen

Ohh I noticed I forgot to post when Marco was born. Marco Bynum was born June 4th 2013 @ 8:53am weighing 6lbs 10oz and 19 inches long! And Congrats to all you ladies as well, I hope motherhood is treating you all well!


----------



## Jcliff

Gracie Ann was born June 20 8lb12oz :)


----------



## Xxenssial

Emelia grace was born 29/6 at 9:58am weighing in 6lb12oz

We are all so happy with her :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kyleigh Madisyn was born June 27th at 39+2 weighing 9lbs 1oz and 20.5in long


----------



## MumMumMum

Amelia is struggling with wind too. The evenings are so hard. Last night she was awake from 1am-5am too, which was awful.

Tonight she screamed before she managed to poo and then struggled with her bottles. We're trying mam ones now to see if they help with the wind.

I feel like such a failure. I stopped bf because of the affect on one child only to have guilt two weeks later when the other child is in pain because of my decision. :cry:


----------



## Jellycat

MumMumMum said:


> Amelia is struggling with wind too. The evenings are so hard. Last night she was awake from 1am-5am too, which was awful.
> 
> Tonight she screamed before she managed to poo and then struggled with her bottles. We're trying mam ones now to see if they help with the wind.
> 
> I feel like such a failure. I stopped bf because of the affect on one child only to have guilt two weeks later when the other child is in pain because of my decision. :cry:

Don't be blaming yourself they could of got colic regardless. I'm bf Flo and she's up screaming with bad trapped wind etc so it could of happened anyway


----------



## Jellycat

Sorry it's taken me awhile but front page now updated.

New parenting thread set up :- come join and chat

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...abies-born-25-boys-23-girls.html#post28341903

Here's the dieting thread for those hoping to get fit and lose some pounds
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/d...erbugs-2013-journey-get-fit.html#post28341985


----------



## Whoopsadaisy

My little man Connor was born 29th June at 4:03pm weighing 8lbs 10oz.


----------

